# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Journals > Dream Journal Archive >  >  Raven Knight's Dream Travels

## Raven Knight

I am going to start listing some of my dreams here.  Some of them are non-lucid, some are lucid, most of them are what I call semi-lucid.  That's where I remember the dream skills I have developed over time but I don't necessarily acknowledge it is a dream.  I have seen this done in other dream journal threads, so I will color code my dreams:

Not Lucid
Semi-Lucid
Fully Lucid
Astral Projection - Or at least what I think is AP...

I will date all of my dreams and might include some past dreams that were particularly interesting or meaningful.  I think I will start with one of those older dreams.  It might help me get back into dreaming regularly!   ::D: 

It seems that some friends I have known in the dreams I used to have with my ex boyfriend have been showing up now that I have started dreaming again.  Here is a list of some of the people who will show up.  Keep in mind that this is how I see them, not necessarily who they are.  I see them as fictional characters that I am familiar with:

*People from the Physical Plane:*
WakingNomad (Referred to in dreams as Nomad): I met him on this forum and we have been sharing dreams on a regular basis.
Man of Shred (Referred to in dreams as MoSh)
WarriorTiger (Referred to in dreams as Allison or Tigress)
Loaf
Mowglycdb (Referred to in dreams as Pablo)
Walms

The above people are people I have met on Dreamviews (WarriorTiger I know IWL) and I have shared dreams with at least a few times.  There may be others who have shown up in one dream, but these are the ones who show up repeatedly in my dreams.  :Cheeky: 

Alicia: My best friend since high school.
James: My ex boyfriend.
Tina: My ex boyfriend's wife (it was her that he cheated with)
Mom: Self-explanatory
John: My brother, now he is deceased.

*Unique Entities:*
Roy: Appears as a 4 foot purple skinned alien with glowing blue eyes.  He taught me my telepathic powers.
Hetfield: My guardian spirit.  He guides me in my waking life and in my dreams.

*Appearing as Fictional Characters:*
Q: My spirit guide.  We have a long history.
Link, Spike, Sephiroth, Basara, Bakura: I believe these were boyfriends / lovers I have had in past lives in other worlds.  In my travels there seems to have been some kind of attraction that has been drawing me back to them.
Link and Sephiroth: Skilled swordsmen, also able to use magic.  Look like their images on the video games.  Sephiroth is in his fully human form.  Link is the adult form of Link from Twilight Princess.
Spike: A vampire.  Can go out in the sun for a while.  More of an energy vampire than a blood drinking vampire.  He looks like Spike from Buffy the Vampire Slayer.
Basara: The lead singer of a group called Fire Bomber on the Macross 7 anime series.  He is strongly opposed to killing anyone.  His singing has healing properties.  My Fire Valkyrie is in the background!  ::D:  
Bakura: Looks like the past version of Yami Bakura (not the kid Bakura) off of the YuGiOh anime series.  He is a thief by nature, specializing in stealth. 
Altaïr: Just recently I have been dreaming of Altaïr quite a bit... the main character from the game Assassin's Creed.  A skilled assassin.  Looks like the main character in Assassin's Creed.
I hope this clears up some of the people showing up in my dreams!  ::D:

----------


## Raven Knight

This dream came from somewhere in the late 90's during the time period when the television series Xena: Warrior Princess was being aired.  In case anyone doesn't know, the character Callisto was insane and always trying to get revenge on Xena for the destruction of her village.  She blamed Xena for the death of her family and would do anything to get her revenge.  I was really into the show and I had quite a few dreams about it.  This was one:

I was in a strange place.  It was a forest.  I was on a narrow path through the forest.  I began walking along it, listening to the birds singing in the trees.  I was thinking I had better get home.  My mother would be worried.  I stopped and looked around.  I could not think how I had gotten there.  I also didn't know how to get home.  That seemed strange.  I thought about that for a minute and then I decided to do a reality check.  The fact I could not remember how I had gotten there was a clue I might be dreaming.  For my reality check I jumped into the air and attempted to hover there.  I hovered briefly before coming back down.  I could fly if I tried!  I was dreaming.

Note: My reality check worked perfectly here to make me lucid...   ::D: 

I was completely lucid now.  I thought the forest was a nice place and I wanted to explore it some more.  I followed the path for a ways and then decided I would fly.  I saw the glimmer of light off of water through the trees.  I would fly over that lake.  I was heading for the lake when I heard someone yelling loudly.  It was a woman.  I couldn't hear what she was saying.  I followed that sound.  Right near the edge of the water I found Callisto (from the Xena: Warrior Princess series) pointing a sword at Gabrielle (also from Xena) who was tied to a tree.  Callisto looked over at me and was clearly not happy.  She was calling out to Xena, who was nowhere to be seen.  She said Xena should come out or her pal would die.  I told Callisto she didn't want to do that.  Callisto asked if I wanted to die along with Gabrielle.  I knew I was dreaming so I wasn't afraid of being hurt

Note: When I listen to some songs my imagination starts creating ideas for what kind of magical effect that song could have.  I had been listening to Until It Sleeps by Metallica a lot and had been imagining that it would cause feelings of hate, anger, and pain to sleep.  I don't know if that is the idea Metallica had when they wrote it, but it is where my mind went...  And as so often happens when I have a lucid dream, I stopped thinking about the fact it was a dream and slipped into a state of semi-lucidity.

My first thought was to heal the anger and pain that had made Callisto go insane in the first place.  And I knew just the song to make that anger and pain sleep.  I focused on the song Until It Sleeps by Metallica.  I imagined I could hear it playing in my head and then that I could hear it playing all around me.  As I focused on it I realized I really could hear the song playing.  And so could Callisto.  She had looked like she might attack me with her sword, but now she was looking all around for the source of the strange music.  Of course I was the source.  As the song played I was focusing healing energy on Callisto, willing her to let go of her anger and hate.  After the first part of the song Callisto looked like she was in some kind of trance.

The song completed, and Callisto came out of her trance.  She looked disoriented.  She looked over at Gabrielle, who was still tied to the tree.  I asked Callisto how she felt.  She said she felt at peace for the first time in a long time.  She used her sword to cut Gabrielle free.  Gabrielle looked quite confused at that.  Callisto said she didn't know what had just happened, but this could be a whole new beginning.  She turned and departed through the trees leaving Gabrielle looking very confused.  Xena showed up just after Callisto left.  She asked Gabrielle where Callisto had gone.  Gabrielle said Callisto had let her go.  Now Xena was also confused.  Gabrielle looked like she was about to say something to me when everything around me faded to black and I woke.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Wow. Cool.  I wonder if you helped heal a real person, or the DC was part of yourself. I lean toward the latter.  All the DC's I have ever talked to about it always said that they were me.  That is cool that you can manifest music in dreams.  So, you often you use music for magic in lucid dreams?

The music I have always heard in dreams is drum'n'bass/jungle.  The first time I heard jungle music I said, "This is the music I hear in my dreams!"  It's usually that, or some type of epic electronica.

----------


## Raven Knight

> Wow. Cool.  I wonder if you helped heal a real person, or the DC was part of yourself. I lean toward the latter.  All the DC's I have ever talked to about it always said that they were me.  That is cool that you can manifest music in dreams.  So, you often you use music for magic in lucid dreams?
> 
> The music I have always heard in dreams is drum'n'bass/jungle.  The first time I heard jungle music I said, "This is the music I hear in my dreams!"  It's usually that, or some type of epic electronica.



 ::tunes::  Music is what I use for just about any magic I want to perform in my dreams.  :boogie:  It just seems to come naturally in my dream state.  And as for if Callisto is a real person or part of me, I can't help but think if I had been healing parts of me for all this time I would have gotten somewhere.  ::?:  I have always felt (until recently) that I was traveling to another world and healing someone in need.  Not that I necessarily believe it was Callisto... I'm sure my mind would let me see something I would recognize so I would know what to do.  That explains why I see television and video game characters.  And sometimes those people I help turn around and help heal me in return.  It never seems to last  ::sad2:: , but they do try.  ::hug::

----------


## Raven Knight

I was in a dark room.  The smell was musty.  It smelled like a barn.  I looked around the room.  There was a woman tied to a chair.  It looked like someone had been hitting her.  I thought I should get her free and try to heal her wounds.  I walked over to her.  When she saw me she panicked.  She was begging me not to kill her.  I didn't know why I would want to kill her.  I told her I was going to untie her.  She said she wasn't stupid enough to believe that.  I figured I could prove it by untying her.  I started trying to untie the knot on her right wrist.  It was really tight.  I asked the woman who had brought her there.  She asked what kind of sick game I was playing.  She said I had brought her there.

Note: I was thinking that was strange.  I remembered being in dreams where I am not myself.  I didn't actually admit to myself that I was dreaming, but it made me question whether I really looked like myself right now.  I became semi-lucid.

I wanted to know what was going on.  If I wasn't myself, then who was I?  I looked around the dark room, searching for some kind of reflective surface.  I saw nothing.  I turned back to the woman in the chair.  She obviously knew me.  I asked her who I was.  She said I was insane.  I asked her what my name was.  She begged me not to kill her.  I asked her again what my name was.

"Altaïr," she finally said, "Your name is Altaïr.  But I swear I won't tell anyone.  Just please don't kill me..."

Note: That revelation surprised me.  I have been dreaming about Assassin's Creed quite a bit lately, so hearing of or seeing Altaïr is a clear dream sign.  I became lucid.

So I wanted to know what was going on.  Why was Altaïr going to kill this woman?  I told her I was not Altaïr.  I told her my name is Raven.  I asked what Altaïr had wanted from her.  She seemed to hesitate.  She finally said Altaïr had wanted to know the location of a refugee camp so he could poison the water.  She said he had been hired by some dictator named Darmund.  She said she hadn't wanted to tell him but he had threatened to kill her children.  Poisoning water supplies?  Killing children?  This didn't fit with the Altaïr I have come to know on the games.  I thought she might be lying.  But since I was dreaming I could read the truth right out of her mind.

Note: This is a case where having a familiar name appear in a dream helps me know what is going on.  If she had been referencing some random character I have never heard of I wouldn't have suspected her of lying...

To get her thinking about the right topic I asked her to confirm that she was saying Altaïr was planning on poisoning a bunch of innocent people.  She said yes.  But her eyes said more.  I suddenly knew the whole story.  She was the one who had developed the poison.  She had tested it on her own children.  The image of the children reaching out to her as they died was etched in my mind.  Altaïr had wanted to know where the poison was to be used so he could stop it.  She had finally revealed the location under threat of having some of her own poison used on her.  I asked how she could poison her own children.  She looked shocked.  She asked me how I knew.  I said her eyes could not lie.  Her actions made me ill.  I didn't want to be there with her any longer.  I figured it was time to leave.  I felt myself disassociate from my body...

Note: I actually thought I would wake up here but instead I just lost lucidity.

I was still seeing out of my body but I wasn't controlling what was happening.  I (Altaïr) turned back towards the woman.  She must've seen something in my (his) eyes because she started struggling to get free again.  As I (Altaïr) approached her she was calling out my name (Raven).  She was begging me to come back and save her.  She was begging me to please not let him kill her.  And then he (we) killed her...  A knife blade right through her heart (or at least where her heart should've been)

Note: It really looked and felt like I had just killed someone...  ::shock::   :Eek:   ::shock::   :Eek:   ::shock::   That isn't something I would ever do in reality, so I kept telling myself it was a dream and I would wake up soon.  I believed myself when I said I was dreaming and became lucid again.

I was still just a passenger in the body as Altaïr (I) left the building (which was a barn) and mounted a horse.  The horse was a white horse with a red mane.  I've never seen one like it in reality.  The horse ran as fast as the wind.  I knew where we were going.  To the refugee camp to stop the poisoning.  The camp wasn't far away.  They had a makeshift water tower at the edge of the camp where people got their water.  Three men were approaching it with a small container, presumably of poison.  Altaïr (I) jumped off the horse and drew a sword to engage them in battle.  Two of them stayed to fight, but the third headed for the water tower with the poison.  I focused on hearing the song Battery by Metallica.  That is a song I used to summon a bolt of lightning.  A bolt of lightning struck the man with the poison.  Now I was in a sword fight with two men.  They didn't seem all that skilled.  I somehow knew how to handle the sword.  I ran it through one of them and removed the other man's head.  I had just killed three more people, but this time I knew it was a dream... and I didn't see any other option to keep them from poisoning the water.  The last man cursed Altaïr as he died.  I was losing the dream.  I could tell.  I wanted to head off and do more things.  I wanted to explore that world a bit.  I couldn't hold on to the dream and I woke.

Note: Those images of the kids dying and of that woman begging me to help her were a bit too vivid for my liking.  But as dream memories do, they will fade soon.  A very intense dream in which I went through a couple stages of lucidity.  If only I could have held on to the dream!

----------


## Baron Samedi

WOw! That dream is so epic!  How intense, especially as I listen to this dark crazy dubstep.  So many people's dreams would make such badass movies. That is so crazy how you looked into that woman's eyes and saw things.

I have killed lots of people in dreams. I think it comes from having a lot of supressed anger, or maybe just extra energy.  The first person I killed in a dream was Kathie Lee Gifford. Her head rolled down the aisle in a cathedral, chasing me, trying to bite me.  I killed someone the other night in a dream, but I was lucid, so his flesh became foam rubber, and his blood was like red jello.

Using songs for magic is sick.  That is what Bards do in role playing games.  I use music for magic in waking life.  I play didjeridoo.

----------


## Raven Knight

> WOw! That dream is so epic!  How intense, especially as I listen to this dark crazy dubstep.  So many people's dreams would make such badass movies. That is so crazy how you looked into that woman's eyes and saw things.
> 
> I have killed lots of people in dreams. I think it comes from having a lot of supressed anger, or maybe just extra energy.  The first person I killed in a dream was Kathie Lee Gifford. Her head rolled down the aisle in a cathedral, chasing me, trying to bite me.  I killed someone the other night in a dream, but I was lucid, so his flesh became foam rubber, and his blood was like red jello.
> 
> Using songs for magic is sick.  That is what Bards do in role playing games.  I use music for magic in waking life.  I play didjeridoo.



I spend a lot of time playing RPG's, so that is probably where I first got the idea to use music to produce magical effects.   ::tunes::

----------


## Robot_Butler

Epic dream.  You must really enjoy getting into character when you play games.  I like how you used a song to summon the lightning at the end.  Very cool!!

----------


## Raven Knight

For this dream I had a goal to go to the moon to meet someone in a shared dream.  I took some melatonin (for vivid dreams) and decided to try a WILD by first meditating  ::meditate::  to soothing music with a light/sound machine.  It would have worked better except for the fact the CD turned out to have scratches  ::wtf::  and I kept getting pulled out when it would stop playing!  Here's what I did get:

I was lying in bed meditating and focusing on my goal of going to the moon.  The images of flashing lights were colorful on my closed eyelids.  I was able to see a round shape forming there and then it became the moon.  A very colorful moon.  As I slipped deeper into sleep the image of the moon became more normal.  I slipped into a dream state, maintaining lucidity...

I was flying over the surface of the moon.  I looked down at the many craters on the moon as I wondered where I could start looking for the person I wanted to find.  The moon is a large place.  I landed on the edge of a large crater and looked out across it.  There was very little gravity so I just lept across the crater when I saw there was no one there.  I was just about to land on the other side of the crater when I was jarred back to reality by a skipping CD...  I lost both lucidity and then the dream.

I smacked the CD player to make it stop skipping and changed tracks to one that would play.  Maybe I should've gotten a different CD, but I wanted to get back to the dream state as quickly as I could...  So I repeated the process from above and got similar results so soon I was back in the dream state and fully lucid...

I was once again flying over the moon.  I could see the Earth in the sky.  A glowing blue marble against the blackness of space.  I was staring at the planet and thinking how few people from Earth ever get to see that.  I was watching the patterns in the clouds and thinking they were beautiful.  My lucidity slipped to semi-lucidity...

I was no longer thinking about dreaming, but I still knew I was looking for someone.  I could no longer think who I was looking for, but I felt I would know when I found them.  I flew low over the surface of the moon.  I was thinking they had been wrong when they said there was no atmosphere on the moon.  I was there and breathing fine.  I thought maybe they had never been to the moon at all if they hadn't noticed the atmosphere...  I saw some etherial forms on the moon.  Some kind of spirits...  That didn't seem right.  People on the moon?  I approached one of them.  I wondered if I might have found who I was looking for.  I reached out for that person... and then was jarred awake again by my stupid CD player skipping!

I was getting pissed at my CD player now...  :Mad:  I smacked it a couple more times to try to get it to work.  I changed the track again.  I was still too lazy to change the CD.  I found another track that would play and repeated my effort at a WILD.  But this time I lost focus on the moon...

I was in a forest now.  The trees were bright green.  It was a very peaceful place.  I was thinking I was looking for someone, but they would not be here.  I was thinking I had better go before that someone left.  I wanted to get to the moon.  I couldn't see the moon from where I was.  I needed to focus on the moon.  I flew off of the ground to head for the moon, but I was quickly awakened by my CD player dying yet again...

This time I was very tired and I shut my CD player off and went to sleep normally.  I was thinking about the moon when I fell asleep, but I did not return there...

----------


## Robot_Butler

How frustrating  :Mad:   I'm surprised you didn't drop kick that CD player out the window.  Still, you had a couple cool snippets of dreams.  Like you said, even those few seconds of wonder are more than most people will ever experience.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> For this dream I had a goal to go to the moon to meet someone in a shared dream.  I took some melatonin (for vivid dreams) and decided to try a WILD by first meditating  to soothing music with a light/sound machine.  It would have worked better except for the fact the CD turned out to have scratches  and I kept getting pulled out when it would stop playing!  Here's what I did get:
> 
> I was lying in bed meditating and focusing on my goal of going to the moon.  The images of flashing lights were colorful on my closed eyelids.  I was able to see a round shape forming there and then it became the moon.  A very colorful moon.  As I slipped deeper into sleep the image of the moon became more normal.  I slipped into a dream state, maintaining lucidity...
> 
> I was flying over the surface of the *moon.*  I looked down at the many craters on the moon as I wondered where I could start looking for the person I wanted to find.  The moon is a large place.  I landed on the edge of a large crater and looked out across it.  There was very little gravity so I just lept across the crater when I saw there was no one there.  I was just about to land on the other side of the crater when I was jarred back to reality by a skipping CD...  I lost both lucidity and then the dream.
> 
> I smacked the CD player to make it stop skipping and changed tracks to one that would play.  Maybe I should've gotten a different CD, but I wanted to get back to the dream state as quickly as I could...  So I repeated the process from above and got similar results so soon I was back in the dream state and fully lucid...
> 
> I was once again flying over the moon.  I could see the Earth in the sky.  A glowing blue marble against the blackness of space.  I was staring at the planet and thinking how few people from Earth ever get to see that.  I was watching the patterns in the clouds and thinking they were beautiful.  My lucidity slipped to semi-lucidity...
> ...



"I am Pan. I have the head and legs of a goat, the horns of a ram, and the torso of a man. I am the god of the forest and nature. I flew through space, and landed on the moon. *There were ghost images floating all over the moon.* "Holy shit,* there are a lot of people here*," I thought.
*
I saw someone I was looking for.* I was me again. She looked like color of rose quartz, and *I was a* pale green* spirit.* *She grabbed my hands, and said, "I found you." The dream began to fade to black.*

I said, "I am in space." I looked around at the stars. I kept looking at them. I said, "Increase clarity," which made it worse. I relaxed and just looked around. After a few minutes, I could see again,and I made it back to the moon. I called someone's name. I couldn't find her. I decided to just have fun on the moon. I bounded around the moon.

I felt a sentient sadness under my hooves. I stopped. I felt creatures talking to me in pictures, under the ground. I floated down into the grey soil. The creatures showed me how they used to be. Suddenly I was one of them, a strange multi-colored worm, with a giant grin on my worm face, with many large flat teeth. I was sliding through cracks in the rocks with ease and speed. As the beats went, the colors of my body pulsed with rainbow glows. I went back into me, and the creatures showed me that they all died eaons ago, as they all tried to make it to the surface. Somehow they lost what little water they had. Now there are some dormant organisms at the center of the moon, waiting for water.

A tower sprung up out of the moon. A huge man-made communcation tower the size of skyscraper. The creatures began growing on it until it was completely covered. Now they looked like algae. The creatures told me they were protecting the tower, and their bodies were altering the waves going out of the tower adding a biological harmonic to it. I grabbed the ladder rungs on the tower, and climbed it. I spun around, and looked at the earth.

I jumped off the tower, and flew down to earth, arms at my sides. I became transparent. Streaks came off of me. I landed on *earth in a forest*, and shockwaves came out from my hooves, blowing leaves off the trees. The leaves suddenly froze in the air, as I squatted. As I leapt into outer space, I spun around, and pointed my hands at the earth. The leaves swirled around and landed on the trees.

*I landed back on the moon*, and jumped back and forth between the earth and moon in a few seconds in each leap. I jumped off the moon, and flew back to the earth again. I landed in a forest."
*
We did it!*

----------


## Raven Knight

I have decided to try to go back to the moon again to see if I can meet up with the person I met last night.  To this end I have decided to try another WILD using my light/sound machine with a better CD that won't skip!   ::D: 

I laid down and watched the patterns of light on the inside of my eyelids and focused on the moon.  The shape of the moon took form in my sight as I started slipping off into sleep.  I entered the dream state, but somewhere along the way I partially lost lucidity.  I was semi-lucid...

I was standing on the surface of the moon.  I walked for a while, not sure where I was.  I didn't realize I was on the moon.  I did have the idea I was looking for someone, but I didn't know who.  I found gravity was very weak and I could jump very far.  I was wondering why I never realized how far I can jump before.  I moved across the ground in massive leaps and bounds.  I finally spotted a structure in the distance.  I headed for it.  It was a temple of some kind.  Huge pillars of marble stood on either side of an ornate door.  As I approached the door it swung open inward.  The door was glistening in the sunlight.  It appeared to be made of gold.  I was looking at the light reflecting off of it and I lost lucidity...

Note: Got distracted by a shiny object...  ::embarrassed:: 

I entered the temple and headed down the main hall.  I was thinking I needed to find someone.  I was looking around for someone to ask.  There were people all around that were dressed as monks.  Monks in white robes.  They almost looked like Assassins from Assassin's Creed, but not quite.  More like the scholars Altaïr can blend with to avoid detection.  They didn't seem to be paying any attention to me.  I continued walking down the central corridor.  There was a large white crystal at the end of the passage.  It was floating in the air and glowing brightly.  There was a scholar looking at the crystal.  That man turned around and looked at me.  He didn't look exactly like the other scholars.  He actually noticed me.  He came over to me and was speaking in a language I couldn't understand.  I tried to tell him I couldn't understand him but he didn't seem to get the picture.  I was getting frustrated and the scene around me faded to black as I woke.

----------


## Raven Knight

Note: Technically this isn't a lucid dream because I didn't realize I was dreaming.  I acted as I would in a lucid dream, however, because I thought for the entire dream that I was in a virtual reality video game...

I was in a strange looking town.  It looked like a town I might see in an RPG.  My first thought was that I was in a video game.  I was playing a really cool virtual reality setup.  Based on the idea I was in a video game I started looking around.  One of the things I do in a video game is talk to anyone and everyone who will speak to me.  So I started there.  This led to an unnatural behavior for me since in reality I am a bit shy  I approached a man who was wearing fancy robes.  Before I could say much of anything he said he wasnt going to give me any gold so I might as well go beg elsewhere.  I tried to tell him I wasn't begging for anything but he brushed me off.  I wondered if this is one of those games where anyone is a possible target for attack.  I was thinking I might check that out by killing this man for being rude.  I decided to hold off on the killing since there were several guards standing around watching us.

I went over to one of the guards.  I hadn't even said anything to him when he loudly announced that my presence was annoying him.  I told him his face was annoying me.  He was fingering his sword.  I asked if he was really going to attack me for calling him ugly.  He admitted he was considering it so I had better leave before he decided to do it.  I said if he was considering attacking me for calling him ugly then how about if I said he reminded me of the south end of a north bound horse with diarrhea.  And that would barely get me started with the smell  He said I would regret that.  I agreed that I shouldn't have pulled that insult.  He asked if I would apologize.

"Yes, I will," I said, "The next time I see a horse I will apologize for comparing its ass to something as repulsive as your face."

The guard turned red, most likely with anger.  I couldn't help but laugh.  "Now your face looks like the ass of a sunburned baboon!"

"That does it!" the guard screamed, clearly enraged, "You're coming with me!"  He grabbed my arm and started trying to pull me with him.  "That will cost you your life!"

"Even if I'm dead," I said, "You'll still be ugly!"

For the time being I went with the guard.  I wanted to see where it would lead.  Besides, it was just a video game.  The guard took me to a gathering of three other guards.  He told one of them he had found a filthy thief.

"I guess I stole his dignity," I said, "But I didn't realize he had any"  I laughed some more.

"It's time for an execution," the guard holding me said, "Say goodnight, bitch!"  He shoved me against a wall and then pulled his sword back to strike and then he stopped.  He now stared blankly forward with a shocked and somewhat horrified look of pain on his face.

"What's wrong with you?" I asked him, "Did you catch a glimpse of your own reflection?"

He didn't answer.  Blood trickled from the corner of his mouth and he collapsed.  His back was covered with blood.  I looked up where he had been standing and did a double take when I saw a man standing there that looked just like Altaïr from Assassin's Creed.  There was blood on his hidden blade, which was not hidden right now, it was fully extended.  The other three guards took immediate notice of him and decided I wasn't worth noticing any longer.  That was somewhat irritating.  They all attacked Altaïr.

"Hey!" I yelled at them, "I will not be ignored!"  I looked at the dead guard near my feet.  He'd dropped a sword.  I picked up the sword.  Altaïr had switched to his sword and he had just skewered one of the guards who fell over dead.  Most likely hearing the commotion, two more guards arrived.  It briefly entered my mind that I had unlocked a new playable character in Assassin's Creed.  But that thought didn't stay too long.  I attacked one of the guards who had just arrived.  That took him completely by surprise and he didn't have a chance to respond before my sword sliced him open.  There seemed to be an awful lot of blood as he fell over dead.  The second guard was shocked at my actions when I ran my sword right through him.  Now the guards decided not to ignore me any longer.  Altaïr had just cut down another guard.  I noticed that in spite of the fact both Altaïr and I kept killing them there seemed to be more guards than ever.  They were closing in around us.  I now found myself back-to-back with Altaïr and we were in the center of a circle of guards.

"There's nowhere to run now, is there?" one of the guards taunted.

I needed a magic spell.  I focused on the song Battery by Metallica.  I focused so clearly on it that I thought I could actually hear it.  And it was really playing.  The guards were momentarily distracted by the strange music from nowhere.  Either Altaïr didn't notice the music or he was just too focused on the guards to acknowledge it.  The magic song did what I wanted it to do.  Lightning struck all around Altaïr and me, and soon we were surrounded by a ring of smoking guards.  I ended the Battery song.  I stepped away from Altaïr now and looked around to make sure there wasn't anyone else coming.  This was a cool game!  I looked over at Altaïr, who was looking at me strangely.

"You can control the storms?" Altaïr asked, clearly shocked at that idea.

"It's just using the energy," I said, "Not really a storm.  Just electrical energy.  Like a pikachu."

"Like a what?" Altaïr asked.

"Right," I said, "I forgot you wouldn't know what a pikachu is.  It's a cute little pokémon with electric"

"Stop right there, assassin!" came a voice from the other side of Altaïr.  I was annoyed at being interrupted in my attempt to explain to Altaïr what a pikachu is.

"Excuse you," I said as I looked on the other side of Altaïr to see a Templar standing there with his sword drawn, "Didn't anyone ever tell you it's rude to interrupt?"  I looked closer at the Templar.  His eyes were wrong.  They were solid black.  And they didn't look solid.  It was like I was gazing into an endless void of blackness somehow contained within the Templar's head.

"Kill the assassin," a second Templar said as he arrived.  His eyes were as black as the first.  That was actually a bit creepy.  Something about the black eyes said this could be a boss fight, but was probably just a mini-boss fight.

"And kill his annoying friend," said a third black-eyed Templar.

Altaïr moved away from me to attack one of the Templars.  The Templar didn't really respond much.  He basically just stood there as Altaïr ran his sword right through his chest.  Altaïr pulled his sword out, but the Templar didn't fall over.  In fact he started laughing.  He said the darkness gave him more than enough power to deal with any pathetic assassin.  He said he was going to enjoy this.

"Don't worry, assassin," one of the other Templars said, "We won't kill you at least not until you're begging us to!"

Altaïr was standing beside me again with his sword ready.  He spoke quietly to me, "Can you call another lightning storm?"

I focused on Battery by Metallica again.  The song came even more easily this time.  Lightning struck at the three Templars.  But it looked like they had been expecting that.  The electricity seemed to hit an invisible shield and disperse harmlessly.  I pulled a loud Homer Simpson, "D'Oh!"

"We saw your earlier display," one of the Templars said, "It won't work here."

"What manner of demons are you?" Altaïr asked them.

"There has to be a way to get the electricity through their shields," I muttered, more to myself than to anyone, "A sword got through but didn't do anything my lightning didn't get through so maybe"  Now I spoke louder to make sure Altaïr heard me, "Altaïr!  Hold your sword up, I have an idea!"

Altaïr hesitated briefly and then held his sword over his head.  I focused on Battery one more time, but this time I focused the energy into Altaïr's sword.  I was also focusing quite strongly on keeping the energy in the sword.  I didn't want it to flow right through the sword and electrocute Altaïr  The energy did what I wanted it to.  Altaïr's sword was now sparking energetically.

"Kill the witch," one of the Templars said, "But I want to watch the assassin suffer!"

One of the Templars came towards me, but Altaïr intercepted him using his sparking sword.  His sword cut right through the charging Templar as if it had only to cut air.  But it also cut the Templar.  The Templar was literally sliced in half at the waist.  There was no blood.  Only darkness within the Templar's body.  The darkness was quickly filled with electrical flashes from Altaïr's sword.  The electrical sparks spread throughout the Templar's body, completely incinerating it until there was nothing left.  The other two Templars were staring now, apparently somewhat stunned.  And that hesitation spelled death for a second Templar as Altaïr ran his sword through the second Templar's chest.  I could see the electricity fill the blackness in the Templar's eyes before he was incinerated.

"But the Master said we'd be invincible" the third Templar said as he saw the second of his partners die.

"Who is your master?" Altaïr demanded of the last Templar, "Who sent you?  Who gave you your powers?"

"I will tell you nothing, assassin!" the Templar growled, "And next time we meet you will be begging me for a swift death!"  He disappeared in a flash of black flames.

Altaïr looked around the location where the Templar had vanished.  There was nothing there to be found.  Altaïr came over to me now.  He was looking at me closely.  I gazed back into his eyes.  I was still thinking I was playing a really cool video game.  I was wondering what means I could use to interact with other characters other than talking to them and attacking them.  I was getting lost in his eyes  I was thinking he was actually quite a hottie

"Those were no ordinary Templars" Altaïr started talking.  But I interrupted him by kissing him directly on the lips.  And I felt it.  I really felt myself kissing him.  It felt so real.  I didn't get a lot of response from Altaïr, probably he was too surprised at my doing that to react.  I thought I felt him starting to respond when I woke.

Note: I realized I was dreaming just as I was starting to wake up.  I tried to hold on to the dream but it slipped away.

----------


## Raven Knight

Note: I am attempting to meet with someone at Stonehenge in a shared dream.  To accomplish this I decided to use meditation with a light/sound machine and attempt another WILD.  I seem to have decent success inducing lucid dreams through the WILD technique.  So this is the result

I laid down and listened to the relaxing music while watching the patterns of lights dance on the inside of my eyelids.  I focused on entering the dream state at Stonehenge.  I was slowly able to visualize Stonehenge in my mind.  As I drifted off to sleep the image became clearer until I found myself there in the dream state and fully lucid

I found myself standing in a green meadow.  The sun was shining warmly.  I looked around.  I was thinking I should be in Stonehenge.  I thought I might try to fly.  I could certainly spot it from the sky.  I managed to take to the sky and start flying.  I flew across the green meadow until I spotted Stonehenge.  I flew up to the top of one of the arches and landed on top of it.  I looked down at the ground below.  I didn't see any people down below.  I was thinking I needed to meet someone.  I didn't know where he might be.  I scanned the area down below to see if I could find anyone, but there was still no one there.  I jumped down off of the stone and onto the grass.  I was trying to sense out where I needed to go.  Find some kind of clue.  I walked without really knowing where I was going.  I almost tripped and fell on my face.  I found I was in front of what was left of the altar stone in the center of Stonehenge.  There was nothing there, but I thought I could feel a strange energy.  I thought it might be a clue as to where I needed to go.  I focused on opening a portal there.  A portal to take me where I needed to be.  I did that by focusing on the Metallica song Through The Never.  A glowing doorway opened right over the altar.  I looked through the portal.  I couldn't see much of the other side.  I figured it had to lead to where I needed to be so I stepped through it

On the other side of the portal I was in a green meadow.  Stonehenge was gone.  There was no trace of it.  My portal closed behind me.  There was a woman in the grass kneeling over something I couldn't see.  I approached her.  I knew she wasn't the one I was looking for, but I thought maybe she would know where I could find that person.  As I got closer I saw she was kneeling over a small glowing orb.  It looked like a miniature sun.  it was glowing brightly.  She was staring at it very intently.  Overcome by curiosity I asked her what it was.  She said it was the doom of all worlds.  I asked her what she was doing with it.  She said she was going to release it.  They would all pay for what they had done to her.  I asked who had done what to her.  She finally looked up at me.  I saw her eyes then.  They seemed to be filled with a mixture of pain, hate, and rage.  She glared at me with a look that could kill if mere looks could kill.  I immediately knew what I had to do.  She said they had taken everything from her and now she would take everything from them.  I wasn't paying much attention to what she was saying.  I vaguely heard her say it was too late for me to stop it.  Nothing could stop it now.

Note: As I focused on the song spell I used I lost part of my focus on the fact it was a dream and went into a semi-lucid state...

I focused on hearing the Metallica song Until It Sleeps.  It seemed she had a lot of negative energy, hate, and anger that needed to be put to rest.  Focusing on the song caused it to play.  She stopped her talking in mid sentence (I didn't hear the beginning of that sentence) and looked around for the source of the music.  She then seemed to go into a trance as the song continued.  As it finished she came out of her trance.  She looked disoriented.  She looked at the orb she was holding.  She looked at me and said there was no way to stop it now.  She said it was too late.  I took the orb from her.  It looked harmless.  It was pulsating softly in my hands.  It was warm.  The woman had dropped to her knees again, but this time she was crying.  She was praying for forgiveness, saying she was sorry for what she had done.  I thought the orb needed to be sent somewhere where there was nothing it could harm.  I focused on Through The Never again.  This time I was directing my portal to lead somewhere in limbo somewhere beyond the farthest reaches of our reality somewhere in the endless void between realities.  That should be safe  A glowing gateway opened.  I noticed the orb in my hands was glowing red now.  It had been a soft white, then it had become yellow, and now it was red.  It was about to detonate.  I somehow knew that.  I threw the orb through the portal I had opened.  I caught a brief glimpse of a blinding flash of light before the portal closed shut.

The woman was looking around as if surprised we were still alive and safe.  She asked where the orb had gone.  I said it had gone where it couldn't harm anyone when it detonated.  She said she hadn't thought that was possible.  I said you just need to know where to send it.  She said she was so relieved that it hadn't gone off here.  She said she didn't know what she had been thinking.  I said she had just been sick, but now she had been healed.  She said she didn't know how she could ever repay me.  She had just barely finished saying that when I woke.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Wow. Your dreams are so epic.  The Assassin's Creed one was hilarious!
The Stonehenge one gave me chills.

----------


## Raven Knight

Note: I started this dream with the intent of using a healing spell on someone who has been in an accident.  I have plans to meet him on the moon where I will do the healing spell.  To do this I am inducing a WILD through meditation

I watched the colorful lights on the inside of my eyelids and focused on making the images resolve into the moon.  The image took form as I fell asleep and I soon slipped into a lucid dream

I was on the moon.  I looked around at the vast wasteland.  I could see the stars shining overhead.  I was thinking I should be looking for someone so I started walking around on the moon.  I could tell there was hardly any gravity.  Due to that I was able to cross the surface of the moon in leaps and bounds.  I was practically flying, and then I was flying.  I stayed low over the surface of the moon so I would be able to see the person I was looking for when I found him.  I was starting to think I was not going to find him when I saw something ahead.  There were several buildings.  Buildings on the moon?  I flew towards the buildings.  I landed in the middle of what appeared to be a small village off of an RPG.  There were a few people wandering around.  They didn't seem to notice my arrival.  I thought that was strange.

Now I started exploring the small village.  I wondered if these people realized they were on the moon.  I saw one person that seemed to stand out against the crowd.  I approached that man.  I didn't recognize him, but there was something different about his energy.  I was thinking I had found the person I was looking for.  I said there was something I wanted to give him.  I said it was some healing energy.  I proceeded to focus on a song called Voices from the Macross Plus soundtrack.  This is a song I sometimes use for physical healing.  The song played in the background as I was focusing healing energy on his neck, which was where I felt guided to apply it.  I saw there was a table there in front of me so I asked the man to lie down on it.  I gave him a massage, focusing healing energy around his neck.  The song played through and I could see the energy flowing into his body.  When the song was over I asked him how he was feeling.  He said he felt very relaxed.  I said he could see how well it worked when he woke up.  I felt like I was going to wake up.  I told him I didn't know if I could keep the dream going.  I told him I didn't really want to wake up but I had the idea I was about to I woke.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Note: I started this dream with the intent of using a healing spell on someone who has been in an accident.  I have plans to meet him on the moon where I will do the healing spell.  To do this I am inducing a WILD through meditation
> 
> I watched the colorful lights on the inside of my eyelids and focused on making the images resolve into the moon.  The image took form as I fell asleep and I soon slipped into a lucid dream
> 
> *I was on the moon.*  I looked around at the vast wasteland.  I could see the stars shining overhead.  I was thinking I should be looking for someone so I started walking around on the moon.  I could tell there was hardly any gravity.  Due to that I was able to cross the surface of the moon in leaps and bounds.  I was practically flying, and then I was flying.  I stayed low over the surface of the moon so I would be able to see the person I was looking for when I found him.  I was starting to think I was not going to find him when I saw something ahead.  There were several buildings.  Buildings on the moon?  I flew towards the buildings.  I landed in the middle of what appeared to be a small village off of an RPG.  There were a few people wandering around.  They didn't seem to notice my arrival.  I thought that was strange.
> 
> Now I started exploring the small village.  I wondered if these people realized they were on the moon.  I saw one person that seemed to stand out against the crowd.  I approached that man.  I didn't recognize him, but there was something different about his energy. * I was thinking I had found the person I was looking for.*  I said there was something I wanted to give him.  I said it was some healing energy.  I proceeded to focus on a song called Voices from the Macross Plus soundtrack.  This is a song I sometimes use for physical healing. * The song played in the background* as I was focusing healing energy on his neck, which was where I felt guided to apply it.  I saw there was *a table* there in front of me so I asked the man to *lie down* on it.  I gave him a massage, focusing* healing energy* around his neck.  The song played through and I could see the energy flowing into his body.  When the song was over I asked him how he was feeling.  He said he felt very *relaxed.*  I said he could see how well it worked when he woke up.  I felt like I was going to wake up.  I told him I didn't know if I could keep the dream going.  I told him I didn't really want to wake up but I had the idea I was about to I woke.



*I land on the moon.*  I feel the dust under my feet.  I reach down and touch it.  It feels fine and powdery like corn starch. * I think I see the person I am supposed to meet in the distance.*  She is standing behind a massage table.  She is glowing translucent different colors, sometimes pink, sometimes green, like translucent crystals.  "C'mere," she says, and pats the massage table. * I lie down* on the massage *table*, and zoom out to 3rd person view.  She begins singing.  *No, music is coming out of her.*  It sounds simultaneously organic and angelic.  *She begins massaging my neck.*  
I go back into 1st person.  The massage table is a aquamarine color.  It feels real against my skin.  *I feel energy going into my neck and back.*
I zoom out to 3rd person view again.  I see her hands going into my dream body.  There is another person, an angel, that is doing the same thing at the same time in the same place.  She has merged with the angel in the sense that they are occupying the same space and doing the same thing, but they are seperate beings still.  The angel's energy is white and gold, with some blue.
*I feel peaceful,* and am entranced by the music, which I feel more than I hear.
Something happened after that, but I can't remember.

I got into a mean car accident yesterday, and got severe whiplash.  The pain was intense. (8 or 9 on a scale of 1 to 10). The nurse told me I would hurt a lot worse today.  I didn't take any last night or this morning.  Today my pain is only about a 1 or 2! ::thanks:: 

We did it!

----------


## WarriorTiger

Wow! That is funny and cool. I am glad I'm not the only one that dreams of being in video games.

----------


## Raven Knight

Note: I entered this dream with the intention of meeting someone.  For reference I will just use his initial N.

I laid down in bed to meditate with my light/sound machine and induce a WILD.  I was intending to meet someone on the moon so I focused on going there.  As I slipped into sleep I slipped into a dream where I found myself on the moon and fully lucid…

I was standing on the moon.  I was supposed to meet someone.  I started looking around the area.  I needed to find N.  I looked for a bit and then I soon saw someone.  I approached him and somehow I knew it was N even though I didn't recognize him.  I asked him if he was ready to go.  He said he didn't know how it would work.  I told him I have done it loads of times so nothing would go wrong.  He asked what if he lost me.  I said I just wouldn't let that happen.  So let's go.  I focused on opening a portal.  Since I wasn't sure exactly what world would be an appropriate place to take N I focused on letting my instinct guide me to a good spot.  I used Through the Never by Metallica and a portal opened…

Note: When I got more into the action of the dream my lucidity slipped into semi-lucidity…

On the other side of the portal we were in a forested area.  The forest was green and pretty, but it was anything but peaceful.  There was a fight going on all around us.  I noticed all of the weapons were from a medieval time period such as swords, bow and arrow, etc.  The enemies were dressed like Templars.  I noticed that N and I were both wearing white robes and we looked a lot like assassins from Assassin's Creed.  I looked at N a bit closer.  I noticed that while he was dressed to look like an assassin he didn't look like Altaïr.  The fight was approaching our location fast.  I quickly asked N if he could handle a sword.  He didn't answer but I saw him nod.  I focused on summoning a sword and one appeared in my hands.  I tossed it to N and then summoned a second sword for myself.  We then engaged in battle.  I knew exactly how to handle my sword, and N also seemed to know what he was doing.  Our swords seemed to be charged with energy as we cut through enemy after enemy.  They seemed like low level grunts.  Not very skilled, just a lot of them.  I ducked out of the way of an enemy's sword thrust and ran my sword through his chest.  At just the same time N spun around and removed an enemy's head.  

N and I were now standing back to back, still surrounded by a number of enemies.  I heard N say he didn't know if he could hold onto the dream.  I told him to just focus on staying here, and try to stay calm.  That seemed like a dumb thing to say considering we were in the middle of a battle…  I didn't hear N respond to that but a short time later I sensed he had disappeared.  I turned to look and N was gone.  Shit!  Where had he gone off to?  I was thinking he had most likely returned home, but I wanted to know for sure.  There weren't too many enemies left, so I focused on Battery by Metallica to summon lightning.  Bolts of lightning hit the enemies closing in around me.  I focused on Through the Never by Metallica to open a portal.  I focused on finding N.  A portal opened.  I went through the gateway to find myself in a dark room.  I could vaguely make out a bed… I was having trouble seeing anything.  I tried to clear my vision but it wasn't working.  I couldn't even be sure I was looking at a bed.  But I could sense that N was nearby.  Maybe he was in the bed…  I was feeling really disoriented.  I finally felt the dream slip away and I woke.

This leaves me wondering if I might have attempted astral projection without meaning to... like if N had completely left the dream state and my portal tried to find his physical self...  I have never done it before which would explain the poor results...  :Uhm:

----------


## Raven Knight

Note: I am going for another WILD here, attempting to meet up with N again for another adventure into the dream world!

I fell asleep with my meditation light/sound device on and focused on getting to the moon  I am getting pretty used to doing this, and it worked quickly.  It probably also helped that I was tired and fell asleep quickly.  My lucid dream begins here

I was on the surface of the moon.  I looked around me.  I was looking for N.  I didn't see anyone right away, but I had a strong feeling of which way I should go.  I thought someone over there was also looking for me.  Calling to me.  So I followed my instinct and headed off to my right.  I saw some people in the distance.  One specific one caught my attention.  That one was N.  I can't say how I knew that, but I did.  Maybe I am coming to recognize his energy in the dream state  Everyone has their own unique energy.  N was with someone else.  I actually felt a bit embarrassed because it looked like he was getting hot and heavy with her.  I knew we were planning on meeting, but I didn't want to interrupt a good bit of dream sex  I thought maybe I should go somewhere else and come back later.  I then saw N push the woman away.  She didn't go very far but he soon disappeared.  Left the dream?  Went somewhere else?  I didn't know for sure.  The woman disappeared shortly after he did.

I was thinking I would try to open a portal to find N.  If he was still in the dream state I should be able to find him.  I didn't have to.  I looked around and he was back.  He was right in front of me now.  I smiled at him and asked him who his friend had been.  His friend appeared next to us and gave me a dirty look.  Or at least I think it was supposed to be a dirty look.  I didn't find it impressive.  I found myself thinking of the glare Vegeta on Dragonball Z gives out when he is pissed and I was thinking she would seriously lose a glaring contest with Vegeta.

Note: IMO, Vegeta is the coolest character on DBZ!  ::bowdown::  I have actually seen Vegeta in my dreams and been glared at by Vegeta so other dirty looks and glares seem to pale in comparison with Vegeta's.  I might enter a Vegeta dream if I get the chance  ::D: 

The woman didn't stay around long.  She disappeared.  I was about to say something to N about going to another world when she appeared again.  She was right behind N and laughing mischievously.  I wondered what she was up to.  I asked her who she was.  She shot me another dirty look and vanished only to appear right beside me.  She told me to go away.  I told her not to piss me off.  She feigned a look of fear briefly before laughing and disappearing.  I thought maybe I should open a portal before she came back.  I focused on Through the Never by Metallica and on opening a portal.  I managed to open one, but not before the woman reappeared.  She looked through my portal and then back at me.  She said that would not do at all.  I repeated to her that she does not want to piss me off.  She told me not to piss her off.  I didn't consider her a threat.  I knew she was not a threat.  I grabbed N's hand and pulled him through the portal.

On the other side of the portal N and I were in a forest.  We were surrounded by what looked like dead Templars.  I wondered what had happened here.  It looked a bit familiar but I couldn't quite place it.  I thought I remembered killing a bunch of Templars or maybe I was just remembering when I was playing Assassin's Creed  I was still thinking about that when the dream slipped away and I woke.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Note: I entered this dream with the intention of meeting someone.  For reference I will just use his initial N.
> 
> I laid down in bed to meditate with my light/sound machine and induce a WILD.  I was intending to meet someone on the moon so I focused on going there.  As I slipped into sleep I slipped into a dream where I found myself on the moon and fully lucid
> 
> I was standing on the *moon.*  I was supposed to meet someone.  I started looking around the area.  I needed to find N.  I looked for a bit and then I soon saw someone.  I approached him and somehow I knew it was N even though I didn't recognize him.  *I asked him if he was ready to go.  He said he didn't know how it would work*. * I told him I have done it loads of times so nothing would go wrong.* *He asked what if he lost me.*  I said I just wouldn't let that happen. * So let's go*.  I focused on opening a portal.  Since I wasn't sure exactly what world would be an appropriate place to take N I focused on letting my instinct guide me to a good spot.  I used Through the Never by Metallica and *a portal opened*
> 
> Note: When I got more into the action of the dream my lucidity slipped into semi-lucidity
> 
> On the other side of the portal we were in a forested area.  The forest was green and pretty, but it was anything but peaceful.  There was a fight going on all around us.  I noticed *all of the weapons* were from a medieval time period such as swords, bow and arrow, etc.  The enemies were dressed like Templars.  I noticed that N and I were both wearing* white robes* and we looked a lot like assassins from Assassin's Creed.  I looked at N a bit closer.  I noticed that while he was dressed to look like an assassin he didn't look like Altaïr.  The fight was approaching our location fast.  I quickly asked N if he could handle a sword.  He didn't answer but I saw him nod.  I focused on summoning a sword and one appeared in my hands.  I tossed it to N and then summoned a second sword for myself.  We then engaged in battle.  I knew exactly how to handle my sword, and N also seemed to know what he was doing.  Our swords seemed to be charged with energy as we cut through enemy after enemy.  They seemed like low level grunts.  Not very skilled, just a lot of them.  I ducked out of the way of an enemy's sword thrust and ran my sword through his chest.  At just the same time N spun around and removed an enemy's head.  
> ...



I drank some water, and went back to bed. I focused this time on being on the moon. I visualized being on the moon. 
I reached down and touched the surface of the moon, and felt the powdery dust which was beginning to feel familiar at this point. There were a bunch of people walking around, more like floating, actually. The people were different colored spirits. Imagine colorful ghosts. I ignored them and focused on the one person I came to the moon to meet. Aha! She was right in front of me, about 20 yards away. Suddenly, we were right in front of each other. I got the feeling we were smiling at each other. The feeling was stronger than any other visual sensation. She looked like a person made of energy, but was distinctly human.
*"Do you want to go?"* she grinned, and began doing magical movements with her hands.
*"I am afraid it won't work. I am afraid I don't believe."* I felt like she was laughing at me to herself inside.* I felt her thinking, "I have done this hundreds of times. Are you kidding me?"*
*A rift appeared* in time and space. She ripped a hole in the fabric of the time/space dimension. There was a deep blackness to to it, an intense, deep, inviting blackness.
*"What if I lose you?"* I said without sound coming out of my mouth. She smirked and grabbed my hand. We stepped through the rift. There was a split second sensation of tumbling through a tunnel, then another split second of falling. It was like we went through a wormhole, that opened into the sky of the next place, and we fell through the sky right into:
*a forest.* The trees were great tall pines, and the forest floor was covered with small bushes, about two or three feet high. The moment we got there, we were instantly in a battle, like video games where you can save the game an any specific moment you want without a save point, and then load right back in where you left off.
We both had two slightly curved one-handed *swords*. There were dozens of attackers. We were wearing* flowing white robes*, and light leather boots, like desert nomads.* Our attackers had various weapons* like two-handed swords, a sword and shield, a bow and arrow, and flexible weapons like morning stars, and variations of the chain and spiked ball weapons.
We dodged, parried, and thrusted our enemies through flawlessly. It was exhilarating. We knew ever counter for every weapon. As we spun, leapt, rolled, and attacked, our swords sung, and golden trails followed our swords in the air. Our enemies were hopeless. I got so excited, I was afraid I was going to wake up. There was a short pause in the battle, and my friend and I were* back-to-back*, ready to re-enter the fray.
My chest was heaving.* "I don't know how much longer I can maintain clarity!"* I shouted to her.
*"Just focus!*" she shouted as she charged into battle. I thought, "Oh my god, this dream kicks ass!!!" I was so overwhelmed by the sheer joy, *the dream faded*. I don't remember if I woke, or it went into something else.





> Note: I am going for another WILD here, attempting to meet up with N again for another adventure into the dream world!
> 
> I fell asleep with my meditation light/sound device on and focused on getting to the moon  I am getting pretty used to doing this, and it worked quickly.  It probably also helped that I was tired and fell asleep quickly.  My lucid dream begins here
> 
> I was on the surface of the* moon*.  I looked around me.  I was looking for N.  I didn't see anyone right away, but I had a strong feeling of which way I should go.  I thought someone over there was also looking for me.  Calling to me.  So I followed my instinct and headed off to my right.  I saw some people in the distance.  One specific one caught my attention.  That one was N.  I can't say how I knew that, but I did.  Maybe I am coming to recognize his energy in the dream state  Everyone has their own unique energy.  N was with someone else.  I actually felt a bit embarrassed because *it looked like he was getting hot and heavy with her*.  I knew we were planning on meeting, but I didn't want to interrupt a good bit of dream sex  I thought maybe I should go somewhere else and come back later. * I then saw N push the woman away*.  She didn't go very far but he soon disappeared.  Left the dream?  Went somewhere else?  I didn't know for sure.  The woman disappeared shortly after he did.
> 
> I was thinking I would try to open a portal to find N.  If he was still in the dream state I should be able to find him.  I didn't have to.  I looked around and he was back.  He was right in front of me now.  I smiled at him and asked him who his friend had been.  His friend appeared next to us and gave me a dirty look.  Or at least I think it was supposed to be a dirty look.  I didn't find it impressive.  I found myself thinking of the glare Vegeta on Dragonball Z gives out when he is pissed and I was thinking she would seriously lose a glaring contest with Vegeta.
> 
> Note: IMO, Vegeta is the coolest character on DBZ!  I have actually seen Vegeta in my dreams and been glared at by Vegeta so other dirty looks and glares seem to pale in comparison with Vegeta's.  I might enter a Vegeta dream if I get the chance 
> ...




I was on the *moon*. I was getting distracted by all the people. I was looking for one person. Suddenly there were no people. A beautiful woman appeared in front of me. She was wearing a white hooded robe, and had long dark hair. Was it her? *We started making out. I felt her body press against mine.* I felt her spirit under the outer image of the robe. I felt angry for some reason, and shouted, *"No!" in my mind. Then, she disappeared, but reappeared behind me.*
*She laughed hollowly. She kept teleporting and laughing mockingly*. "Selene!" I shouted. She was posing as my friend. I felt embarrassed that Selene had so easily deceived me.
I looked for my friend. I saw her standing in front of me. Selene kept flitting in and out of sight and sound with her laughter. I was getting distracted by Selene and couldn't focus. My friend was looking at me confused. I felt like I couldn't explain who Selene is.
I don't remember what happened next. Either I woke up, the dream faded, or I forgot.


Fragment

My friend and I were in the *same forest as before, standing amongst our dead enemies,* swords drawn, looking around.

Yes!!! :boogie: 

On a side note, the woman with the orb in the meadow was Selene, I just realized.

----------


## Raven Knight

Note: I used my light/sound machine to go directly into a lucid dream where I found myself on the moon

I was on the moon.  I looked around and thought about the fact I was looking for N.  I didn't know what we were going to do.  I wandered around on the moon for a while looking for N.  I finally spotted something in the distance.  I followed what I saw and found two people making out.  I recognized N was making out with a woman with long black hair.  I thought I might just walk away.  N looked up and saw me, however, so I didn't leave.  The woman was all over him.  He called her Selene.  I remembered an email where N said Selene might be coming to wherever we decided to go.  I was wondering where we should go.  I was thinking about opening a portal when I sensed someone behind me.  I heard a voice behind me.

"Hello, luv," came a man's voice speaking with a British accent.  It was a familiar voice.  I turned around and saw Spike (from Buffy the Vampire Slayer) standing behind me.  He took me into his arms and kissed me.  And what a kiss!  It felt so real.  I kissed Spike back without even thinking about the fact N and Selene were standing right there.  We finished kissing and I looked over at N and Selene.  They were looking at Spike and me now.  N asked who my friend was.  I said he was Spike.  And he was my boyfriend.  My current boyfriend.  My dream boyfriend.  I said he was coming with us.  Spike was standing beside me with his arm around me now.  Spike asked where we were going.  I didn't know.  I figured I would just open a portal

I focused on the song Through the Never by Metallica.  I focused on opening a portal to an appropriate location.  I decided I would just do what I normally do and let the portal go where it would.  A portal finally opened.  I looked through the gateway but I didn't see anything on the other side.  Selene peered through the portal.  She laughed and then pulled N through the portal.  The portal closed immediately behind them leaving Spike and me on the moon.  I looked at Spike.  Spike looked where the portal had been.  He made a comment on how rude he thought that was.  He said I could just open another portal.  I was wondering where they had gone.  Spike kissed me again.  He said I could open a portal to follow them or we could just go somewhere by ourselves.  Right now I just wanted Spike.  I kissed Spike again.  Spike kissed me back.  He then said we might want to go somewhere a bit more private.  I looked around and saw numerous spectral entities watching us.  It seemed we were putting on a show.  I figured I would open a portal.

I used Through the Never to open a portal.  I focused on getting a portal to any place I needed to be.  A portal finally opened, although it didn't open as quickly this time.  Spike and I went through the portal.  On the other side we were in a dark place.  Or maybe it was dark  I don't know for sure if it was really a dark place or if I was just seeing darkness as everything faded to black as I woke

----------


## Baron Samedi

It's fascinating how sometimes the dreams are so similar, and sometimes they are vaguely alike.  I think this one had to do with dream recall.  After all, we sleep for eight hours a night. A lot can happen in that time! I think this is the one I had as I was falling asleep, but I couldn't remember it well.

----------


## Raven Knight

Note: Due to the lack of success in staying together in the previous dream, I decided to try to meet up with N again.  I had just awakened in the night about 2:00 Arizona time, and I focused on the moon as I went back to sleep.  I didn't arrive on the moon fully lucid, but I managed to stay semi-lucid

I was walking on the moon.  I looked around and saw no one.  I walked for a while.  I was wondering why people keep saying the moon has no atmosphere.  I was breathing fine.  I thought maybe some people need more oxygen than others.  Maybe a small amount of oxygen is fine for me where someone else might be suffocating.

Note: I feel rather stupid for coming up with such excuses to dismiss such an obvious dream sign, but it happens a lot in dreams

I wandered around the moon for a bit.  I was looking for N.  I finally spotted someone.  I approached him.  It was N.  I asked N if Selene wasn't coming this time.  He said he'd ask her.  I wondered if she was there and just not visible.  I focused on scanning the area for energy.  There was another energy present.  A spirit energy.  I figured that was Selene.  I asked the invisible Selene if she was actually wanting to stay together this time.  I remembered a previous dream where she had taken off with N to do I didn't know what.  My first thought was that they went off and got hot and heavy  Selene finally appeared next to N.

I told N and Selene I would open a portal.  I used Through the Never and opened a portal.  The portal opened.  I went through first this time.  I could tell Selene and N were following me.  On the other side we were in a field on the side of a mountain.  All three of us were dressed in white robes like Assassins.  There were people on horses.  They looked like Templars.  They seemed to be running away from something.  The fact they were running from something apparently didn't change the fact they wanted to kill us.  One of them grabbed Selene, who responded as if she was really an Assassin.  She slit the Templar's throat with her hidden blade.  She had a hidden blade.  That surprised me a bit.  She now had a horse.  N pulled a rider off of a horse and climbed on.  I was thinking about claiming a horse of my own when I spotted one with no rider.  The horse was white and had a red mane and a red tail that looked like flame.  The horse came directly over to me and nuzzled me affectionately.  I quickly climbed onto her back (I noted it was a mare).

We were riding right along with the Templars now.  They were attacking us.  I was using a sword to fend them off.  I cut through a Templar as he was trying to stab my horse.  The idea of him attacking my horse pissed me off!  The penalty for attacking my horse would surely be death.  I heard a loud noise behind me.  I looked back and saw N had stopped.  He and his horse were facing the other direction now.  He was doing something.  I wasn't sure what he was doing at first.  Then I saw.  He was summoning a landslide!  The landslide seemed to be targeting the Templars.  It was crashing down on both sides of us, burying the panicking Templars under mountains of earth.  I was sad about the fact the Templars' horses were also getting buried.  I was glad to see a couple of the horses bucked their Templar riders and made a break for it, heading out of the path of the landslide.

My horse carried me into a forest.  I wondered where N and Selene had gone.  I looked back and saw they had lost their horses somewhere.  They were walking.  I slowed my horse up to wait for them.  I asked where their horses had gone.  Selene said they had gotten caught in the landslide.  I wondered how they had outrun the landslide without horses.  We were being attacked by strange creatures.  I don't know what they were.  I saw Selene using a strange weapon I couldn't identify.  I used Battery to hit some of the imps (for lack of knowing what to call them) with lightning bolts.  I asked if Selene and N wanted horses.  They said yes.  I focused telepathically and called to a couple of the horses that had escaped the landslide.  Two horses came.  They were black.  N and Selene mounted up.  We rode for a while until we found a castle.

Note: For some reason I lost my lucidity here

Something seemed odd about the castle.  I couldn't quite place it.  We were being attacked.  More imps.  A lot of imps.  The castle gate was closed.  N said he would open the gate if Selene and I held off the imps.  I focused on the song Damage Inc. by Metallica this time.  The song played and I used it to create fireballs that incinerated imps.  We went into the castle.  I was a bit disoriented now.  There was food presented on a table.  Lots of food.  I saw chocolate.  Chocolate cake, chocolate covered strawberries, chocolate pudding.  Lots of chocolate.  N seemed to be talking to someone.  I ate chocolate.  A piece of chocolate cake was delicious.  I wondered if I was being rude by helping myself to the chocolate.  Selene was also eating.  And then she was gone.  I wondered if she had gotten in trouble for taking the chocolate.  I didn't care.  It was the best chocolate ever.  I ate some chocolate pudding.  I was amazed at how wonderful the chocolate tasted.  It was so real that I could practically still taste the chocolate when I woke

----------


## Raven Knight

I was in a strange place.  It looked like a city I might see in an RPG.  It also briefly entered my mind that it was a city I might see in Assassin's Creed.  I thought I was just being too obsessed with Altaïr.  I started wandering through the city.  I didn't know where I was so I didn't know where I was supposed to go.  A drunk person ran into me and burped loudly in my face.  He said something completely incoherent.  I pushed him away from me and continued walking.  I was hit by the smell of stale alcohol and foul body odor as I walked away.  I wrinkled my nose in disgust and moved away more quickly.  I heard the sound of a fight up ahead.  I followed the sound.  I could hear swords clashing and people yelling insults and expletives.  I came to the edge of a pavilion area.  There were a lot of people in it.  There seemed to be a lot of armored soldiers armed with swords all picking on one person who seemed to be fighting by himself.  I thought that didn't seem fair.  Why were they all ganging up on one person?  I felt compelled to help that one person even though I couldn't even see who it was.

I decided to follow my instinct.  I focused on calling a sword to me.  A sword appeared in my hand.  I engaged the nearest soldier in battle.  He didn't seem to take me seriously.

"Go away, little girl," the soldier said, "Before you get yourself hurt!"

I found his attitude to be annoying.  I told him not to mock me.  He turned back towards me and said I should let the men do their work while I went home and did woman stuff.  What a sexist jerk!  I told him he could either face me and defend himself or I would simply remove the parts he needed to identify him as a man.  He reached down towards his crotch with his left hand as he gave me a dirty look.  He finally said if I wanted to die that badly he would kill me.  He tried to run his sword through my chest.  I deflected his attack easily and he was the one who ended up with a sword through his chest.  He died with a shocked look on his face.  One of the other soldiers saw this and called out to the others that there were two assassins!  I did a double take.  Assassins?  Were they calling me an assassin?  I didn't really have much chance to ponder that thought before they started attacking me.  Then I got completely swept up in the fight.  There were a lot of enemies, but they didn't seem extremely skilled.  And I instinctively knew how to handle my sword.  I deflected incoming attacks and returned counter attacks as if I had been doing it all my life.

There were a lot of enemies, but they weren't infinite.  Finally the last few enemies retreated, disappearing into the city.  This was the first time I had actually made note of the single man that all of the soldiers had been attacking.  He was just sheathing his sword.  I did a double take.  It was Altaïr.  I was staring at him, most likely with a really stupid look on my face.  He looked around quickly, looked at me briefly, then grabbed my arm and pulled me into a crowd of people who had started gathering to look at the carnage.  I heard someone behind me yelling that the assassin must still be in the area.  Find him and kill him.  But no one came after Altaïr and me.  No one hindered our progress.  We finally stopped in a small park.  People were talking to each other and going about their daily business.  They paid no attention to either Altaïr or me.  I looked at the man with me again.  He still looked like Altaïr.  I had half expected my seeing him as Altaïr to have been a hallucination.  I would see who he really was this time.  But it was still Altaïr.  If I was seeing Altaïr that must mean I was dreaming  I became lucid.

Altaïr was saying he was glad to see me again.  He hadn't known what to think when I had disappeared before.  I was lucid, but I still had no idea what he was talking about.  I might have been only semi-lucid.  I had met Altaïr and disappeared before?  I must have had another really dumb look on my face.  Altaïr was staring at me.  He asked if I was ok.  He asked if I'd been hurt.  I said no, I had not been hurt.  He asked me what was wrong.  I asked him when I had disappeared.  He hesitated and then said right after we had fought off those strange Templars.  The ones where I'd had to charge his sword with lightning so he could fight them  I figured charging his sword with lightning could be done with the song Battery by Metallica.  But I hadn't done that  Altaïr looked at me a bit longer and then observed that I didn't seem to remember the incident.  He hesitated a bit and then asked if I remembered anything from that incident.  I didn't.  I had no idea what he was talking about.  He seemed a bit disappointed in that.  Right now I was just staring at Altaïr.  Altaïr glanced up behind me and told me to look out.  I reacted quickly and ducked out of the way of a sword that had clearly been aimed to remove my head.  There was a Templar behind me.  The Templar glared right at Altaïr, not seeming to pay much attention to me.  His eyes were black.  Looking into his eyes was like looking into an endless void.  It was creepy.

"Over here!" the Templar called out, "The assassin is over"

I did a martial arts style leg sweep and swept his legs out from under him.  He fell on his ass.  As I did that I very nimbly fell on my own ass.  Before the Templar could even try to get up he had Altaïr's sword through his chest.  He didn't die.  He laughed.  He said he'd thought that had been tried before.  It still wasn't going to work.  He got up as Altaïr withdrew his sword.  More black eyed Templars were arriving.  There were now five of them.  I noticed the people who had been standing around talking were keeping their distance from the strange Templars.  One of them ran off yelling something about demons.  The first Templar said he didn't see Altaïr's witch friend here this time.  So there was no one to save his worthless ass.  I got to my feet.  The Templar was still talking to Altaïr; he was completely ignoring me.  He asked if Altaïr was really foolish enough to try to fight them or if he wanted to just beg for a quick death right now.  The Templar said he might even grant the quick death.

I'd been ignored long enough.  I focused on the song Battery by Metallica to call forth a bolt of lightning.  I used white lightning because of the darkness in his eyes.  It seemed like it would be most effective.  A bolt of lightning came down from the clear blue sky and hit the Templar square on his head.  He got a stunned look on his face.  He hadn't been expecting that.  The blackness in his eyes was quickly filled with white sparks which quickly expanded and then completely incinerated him.  One of the other Templars pointed at me.  "She IS the witch!  Kill her!"  

The four remaining Templars closed in around Altaïr and me.  Altaïr held his sword up and said to charge it quickly.  I used Battery, focusing the lightning into the sword.  I also focused to make sure the energy from the lightning wouldn't flow right through the sword into Altaïr.  The sword was now sparking.  I followed that with Battery on one of the Templars.  I guess he was expecting it as a shield seemed to block the lightning.  Altaïr's sparking sword was effective.  He ran the sword through an attacking Templar.  The Templar was quickly consumed by the white lightning.  The others were being a bit more cautious.  I thought if I could charge Altaïr's sword I could also charge mine.  I used Battery and focused the lightning on my own sword.  The result was my sword was sparking brightly.  The three remaining Templars were circling us, looking for an opening.  I was back-to-back with Altaïr.  I focused on the song Damage Inc. by Metallica to create a fireball.  I threw the fireball at one of the Templars.  It didn't seem to hurt him, but it was bright and he seemed momentarily blinded.  I used that opportunity to move in with my sparking sword and cut him right through the middle.  He was consumed in white lightning.

One of the other two Templars had engaged Altaïr in a sword battle.  The other one glared at me.  He got an evil smirk.  He held out the hand he wasn't using to hold his sword.  A black tendril of darkness radiated from his hand and started spiraling around me.  I didn't like that.  I crouched down and jumped as high as I could.  I jumped much higher than I had realized I could.  I was practically flying.  I grabbed onto the branch of a tree far above me and pulled myself up.  The tendrils of darkness were following me.  I jumped out of the tree with my sword pointed below me.  I landed on the Templar, running my sword right into his head as I did.  He was consumed by white lightning.  I turned around just in time to see the Templar Altaïr had been fighting get consumed by white lightning.  All was quiet now.  A soldier came into the park.  I wondered if there was another fight coming.  The soldier walked right up to Altaïr.  He asked Altaïr if he had seen anything strange.  Altaïr said no.  The soldier asked me if I had seen anything strange.  Since there was nothing left of the strange Templars I also said no.  He shook his head and said the idiot had probably been drunk.  He said an old man had been going on about demons and assassins having a fight.  He said he had seen neither demons nor assassins.  He walked off looking a bit annoyed.

Altaïr came over to me and asked if I was ok.  I said yes.  He said that had been more of those strange Templars.  He asked if I knew where they were coming from.  I said nothing.  He said he had forgotten I seemed to have no memory of last time.  I felt stupid.  I was staring at Altaïr now.  He said maybe he could spark a memory.  He came right over to me and kissed me.  I did a double take and kissed him back.  I was kissing Altaïr?  It seemed very real and somehow familiar.  Altaïr finally pulled back and asked if I remembered anything.  I said not yet but let's try again.  I was kissing Altaïr when I woke.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Note: I used my light/sound machine to go directly into a lucid dream where I found myself on the moon…
> 
> *I was on the moon.*  I looked around and thought about the fact I was looking for N.  I didn't know what we were going to do.  I wandered around on the moon for a while looking for N.  I finally spotted something in the distance.  I followed what I saw and found two people making out.  *I recognized N was making out with a woman with long black hair.*  I thought I might just walk away.  N looked up and saw me, however, so I didn't leave.  The woman was all over him.  *He called her Selene.*  I remembered an email where N said Selene might be coming to wherever we decided to go.  I was wondering where we should go.  I was thinking about opening a portal when I sensed someone behind me.  I heard a voice behind me.
> 
> "Hello, luv," came a man's voice speaking with a British accent.  It was a familiar voice.  I turned around and saw Spike (from Buffy the Vampire Slayer) standing behind me.  He took me into his arms and kissed me.  And what a kiss!  It felt so real.  I kissed Spike back without even thinking about the fact N and Selene were standing right there.  We finished kissing and I looked over at N and Selene.  They were looking at Spike and me now.  N asked who my friend was.  I said he was Spike.  And he was my boyfriend.  My current boyfriend.  My dream boyfriend.  I said he was coming with us.  Spike was standing beside me with his arm around me now.  Spike asked where we were going.  I didn't know.  I figured I would just open a portal…
> 
> I focused on the song Through the Never by Metallica.  I focused on opening a portal to an appropriate location.  I decided I would just do what I normally do and let the portal go where it would.  A portal finally opened.  I looked through the gateway but I didn't see anything on the other side.  Selene peered through the portal.  She laughed and then pulled N through the portal.  The portal closed immediately behind them leaving Spike and me on the moon.  I looked at Spike.  Spike looked where the portal had been.  He made a comment on how rude he thought that was.  He said I could just open another portal.  I was wondering where they had gone.  Spike kissed me again.  He said I could open a portal to follow them or we could just go somewhere by ourselves.  Right now I just wanted Spike.  I kissed Spike again.  Spike kissed me back.  He then said we might want to go somewhere a bit more private.  I looked around and saw numerous spectral entities watching us.  It seemed we were putting on a show.  I figured I would open a portal.
> 
> I used Through the Never to open a portal.  I focused on getting a portal to any place I needed to be.  A portal finally opened, although it didn't open as quickly this time.  Spike and I went through the portal.  On the other side we were in a dark place.  Or maybe it was dark…  I don't know for sure if it was really a dark place or if I was just seeing darkness as everything faded to black as I woke…







> Note: Due to the lack of success in staying together in the previous dream, I decided to try to meet up with N again.  I had just awakened in the night about 2:00 Arizona time, and I focused on the moon as I went back to sleep.  I didn't arrive on the moon fully lucid, but I managed to stay semi-lucid…
> 
> I was walking on the moon.  I looked around and saw no one.  I walked for a while.  I was wondering why people keep saying the moon has no atmosphere.  I was breathing fine.  I thought maybe some people need more oxygen than others.  Maybe a small amount of oxygen is fine for me where someone else might be suffocating.
> 
> Note: I feel rather stupid for coming up with such excuses to dismiss such an obvious dream sign, but it happens a lot in dreams…
> 
> I wandered around the moon for a bit.  I was looking for N.  I finally spotted someone.  I approached him.  It was N.  I asked N if Selene wasn't coming this time.  He said he'd ask her.  I wondered if she was there and just not visible.*  I focused on scanning the area for energy.  There was another energy present.  A spirit energy.  I figured that was Selene.  I asked the invisible Selene if she was actually wanting to stay together this time.*  I remembered a previous dream where she had taken off with N to do I didn't know what.  My first thought was that they went off and got hot and heavy…  *Selene finally appeared next to N.*
> 
> I told N and Selene I would open a portal.  I used Through the Never and opened a portal.  The portal opened. * I went through first this time.  I could tell Selene and N were following me.*  On the other side we were in a field on the *side of a mountain.*  All *three of us were dressed in white robes* like Assassins.  There were* people on horses.*  They looked like Templars.  They seemed to be running away from something.  The fact they were running from something apparently didn't change the fact they wanted to kill us.  *One of them grabbed Selene*, who responded as if she was really an Assassin.  *She slit the Templar's throat with her hidden blade*.  She had a hidden blade.  That surprised me a bit.*  She now had a horse.  N pulled a rider off of a horse and climbed on*.  I was thinking about claiming a horse of my own when I spotted one with no rider.  The horse was white and had a red mane and a red tail that looked like flame.  The horse came directly over to me and nuzzled me affectionately. * I quickly climbed onto her back* (I noted it was a mare).
> ...




I as I fell asleep, I focused on the moon. I was standing on the moon, and Selene was standing next to me, holding my hand. We were smiling at my friend in front of us.

I don't remember what happened next[/B]. I woke up, and went back to bed. I focused on the moon again.
*
I stood on the surface of the moon. I saw Raven Knight standing in front of me. She asked if Selene was going to come. I said, "I don't know. I'll ask her." I called her name, and she appeared right next to me. She had been invisible the whole time.* Selene smiled mischievously. Raven began creating a portal. I again was worried that it was not going to work. Raven just laughed. The portal opened, dark and inviting. *Raven grabbed my hand, and I grabbed Selene's hand, and we went through.* I had the sensation of falling again, and we were back in the same* forest* as before. There were skeletons of the enemies we killed strewn about.
*
Horsemen rushed through the forest. One scooped Selene up. She pulled out a dagger, and slit his throat. She pushed his body off the horse, and began riding it. Raven and I knocked two other riders off of their horses and began riding them*.
There was a sound like thunder coming from the ground. *A landslide was coming down the great mountain we were riding on. Our enemies were consumed in the earth.* A great boulder, about 60 feet high, rolled down the mountain, crushing trees. *We jumped off our horses as the boulder crushed them*. I turned into Pan, and pushed against the boulder stopping it.

I turned back into myself. We began walking the direction we had been riding. For some reason, it felt like we were going east. *Small orcs* popped up from the bushes where they had been hiding, and shot arrows at us. I pressed the button on my energy belt, the arrows burned up in the blue energy.* Raven was shooting yellow energy bolts out of her hands, burning the arrows up*.* Selene was spinning a meteor hammer*, and was breaking all the arrows that came at her.

I shot two chains out of my energy gloves, and grabbed two trees, and pulled them to the ground. Orcs that had been hiding in the trees scrambled out. We began slaughtering the orcs as they ran away.

Raven began shooting energy bolts at the ground. Orcs that had been hiding half-buried in the earth, popped up, their skin and clothes *smoking*. Selene had a white recurve bow, and shot the orcs as they popped up.

We shot all the orcs out of the trees, and when the area was clear, began walking eastward again.
*
Raven asked us if we wanted to ride again. Selene and I nodded. Raven sang, and three horses appeared. Raven got on a black horse*, Selene got on a white horse, and I got on a brown horse with white markings.

We rode east. *A dark castle* rose in the distance. Suddenly we were before a great gate. *Behind us was an army of orcs. I told Raven and Selene to battle the orcs while I opened the gate.* I turned into Pan and broke the gate open. The three of us went in. The orc army was gone.

We were in a beautiful garden. There were all kinds of fruit trees, and lovely flowering plants all around us. Bees and butterflies were flitting about, pollinating the blossoms. There were many pale grey steps leading up what looked like a temple. A woman that was about 80 feet high slowly made her way down the steps. She was wearing a long grey dress, and her skin and hair was the color of the full moon.

"Are you the moon goddess?" I asked.

Then, she turned into a great golden snake, and opened her jaws, hissing. All our surroundings instantly became dark and half-dead.

"I am whoever you want me to be!" The snake's voice was like gravel scraping a frozen sea.

The surroundings were familiar to me. "Ah! It's Morpheus!" Morpheus changed into a man wearing a blue and black robe with a bald head.

"Welcome to my castle," he smiled. Morpheus turned and walked to the entrance. We followed him, eyes wide.

"Who are you? Are you me?"

"No!" he said sternly, "I am a seperate entity."

We were suddenly in a huge dimly lit hall, with a ceiling so high it disappeared into the darkness. *We were sitting at a very long dining table.* *The table was full of food.* There was a huge plate of many variety of fruits. *Raven and Selene began eating at one end, and I started eating all the fruits.*

Morpheus sat at the end and grinned. "Every dream about eating in dining rooms takes place here," *he said*. Suddenly the room changed, and it was a 1950's style dining area near a kitchen. There was a folding card table with a blue and green flower print on a white background. *I felt disoriented.* The room changed back to what it had been before.

Morpheus got up from the table, and I followed him into the scullery. It was hot. People were cooking, and washing dishes in big wooden tubs. The place changed to a modern kitchen in a home. I felt disoriented and confused again.

Morpheus and I were suddenly walking in a great hall. It was the same hall from a previous dream, like a long hall in a mideavel castle. Where is Raven? Where is Selene? I began to panic. I felt stupid for leaving them behind.
*
"Raven is having her own adventures*. Selene is in my dungeon."

I figured it out! You need to post the part about the three-headed dog!

----------


## Raven Knight

I probably got impatient with my computer and clicked 'post' again in an attempt to make it hurry up so it posted twice.  I deleted the extra post.  :smiley:   With it on two different pages I hadn't noticed!  Thx.





> You double posted.  Is there more to your dream?  It seems like you posted the middle twice instead of the third part.

----------


## Raven Knight

> I figured it out! You need to post the part about the three-headed dog!



This is really more of a fragment of a dream.  I wasn't lucid, but since I got a request, here is the dream...

I was in a strange place.  I didn't recognize the location.  It looked like the interior of a castle.  My first thought was Hogwarts from the Harry Potter series.  I saw I wasn't alone.  There was a man there with me.

Note: Upon looking at the dream later I realize the man with me was my friend N, but I didn't realize that in the dream...

The man with me had a sword.  I wondered if he thought we might be attacked within Hogwarts.  I wondered if it was the Sword of Gryffindor.  I wanted to see the sword.  I went to approach the man but he disappeared through a door.  I followed him.  On the other side we were in a large room.  Fluffy (the three headed dog from Harry Potter) was there.  The dog was snarling at us menacingly like he might attack.  It looked like he was guarding a door.  The man with me pulled out his sword.  I told the man not to attack the dog.  Just sing Fluffy a song and he'll fall right asleep.  I sang Fluffy a soothing song and he fell right asleep.  The man I was with headed directly for the door.  I went over to Fluffy.  I was thinking it is strange how Hagrid likes potentially vicious creatures.  I went over to the sleeping Fluffy's middle head and started petting his nose.  His fur was actually rather soft.  Nice to pet.  If he hadn't been in 'guard dog' mode maybe he could be a nice pet.  After all it's a guard dog's duty to look and maybe even act vicious.  I was still petting Fluffy when I woke.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> This is really more of a fragment of a dream.  I wasn't lucid, but since I got a request, here is the dream...
> 
> *I was in a strange place.  I didn't recognize the location.  It looked like the interior of a castle*.  My first thought was Hogwarts from the Harry Potter series. * I saw I wasn't alone.  There was a man there with me.*
> 
> Note: *Upon looking at the dream later I realize the man with me was my friend N*, but I didn't realize that in the dream...
> 
> (you can call me Nomad) 
> 
> The man with me had a sword.  I wondered if he thought we might be attacked within Hogwarts.  I wondered if it was the Sword of Gryffindor.  I wanted to see the sword.  I went to approach the man but he disappeared through a door.  I followed him.  On the other side we were in a large room.  Fluffy (*the three headed dog* from Harry Potter) was there.  *The dog was snarling at us menacingly like he might attack.  It looked like he was guarding a door.*  *The man with me pulled out his sword.  I told the man not to attack the dog.  Just sing Fluffy a song and he'll fall right asleep.  I sang Fluffy a soothing song and he fell right asleep.* *The man I was with headed directly for the door.  I went over to Fluffy.*  I was thinking it is strange how Hagrid likes potentially vicious creatures.  I went over to the sleeping Fluffy's middle head and started petting his nose.  His fur was actually rather soft.  Nice to pet.  If he hadn't been in 'guard dog' mode maybe he could be a nice pet.  After all it's a guard dog's duty to look and maybe even act vicious.  I was still petting Fluffy when I woke.




*A ziggurat* of yellow stone rose from the ground, layer by layer. There was a dark entrance in front of us. We went in. There were strange pictures on the walls. As we turned a corner, a giant _three-headed dog_ stood before us, frothing at the mouths.

*I drew my sword. Raven made a motion for me to sheath it, and began singing. The dog whimpered, and lied down, then fell asleep. We walked past Cerebus, into Hades.

I lost track of Raven* and Selene at this point, but I wasn't worried anymore. 

*Wow. Yaay!  The sword is a white sword that was given to me by Selene.  When I use it with my energy gloves, I can charge the sword similar to the way you use your sword with lightning attacks.*  ::banana::

----------


## Robo

I just had to make an account to tell you how AWESOME those assassins creed dreams are, I am really hoping you will dream up some more of those, don't leave Altaïr to the shadow Templars!

----------


## Raven Knight

Note: For this night I decided to use a couple of the lucid dreaming aid audio files I found on this site.  They are the dream recall one and a pair of electronic lucid dream induction files.  I used them with my light/sound machine during my meditation.  My initial plan was to induce a WILD.  Here is the results:

I laid down on my bed with my light/sound device and focused on entering into a WILD taking place on the moon

I was walking on the moon.  This is getting to be a rather familiar thing.  I had just gotten there through a WILD so I was able to maintain my lucidity.  I was looking for someone.  I was looking for Nomad.  I wandered around on the moon for a while.  I didn't see anyone.  I looked up at the sky to see the stars.  They were beautiful.  There were so many more stars than I have ever seen.  It was like looking into infinity.  Looking into the stars made me a bit dizzy.  I lost my full lucidity and slipped into semi-lucidity.

I wanted to find Nomad.  I continued wandering around the moon.  I still hadn't found him.  I focused on Through the Never by Metallica and on opening a portal to find Nomad. A portal opened in front of me.  I stepped through it.  On the other side I was in a forest.  I saw Nomad talking to a woman.  I realized the woman was Selene.  The sun was shining brightly.  Nomad and Selene were talking about something.  I couldn't hear what.  They were pretty absorbed in their conversation.  I wondered if there was something else I needed to be doing here.  I was about to leave when someone called my name.  I looked back over and saw Nomad was looking at me now.  I said I hadn't wanted to interrupt.  He said I wasn't interrupting.  He asked where Spike was.  I said I didn't know if he was coming.  He might show up at any point.  I asked if he wanted me to open a portal.  He said he was ready to go.

I used Through the Never again this time to open a portal to wherever I needed to be.  A portal opened.  I went through the portal followed closely by Nomad and Selene.  It was night time on the other side of the portal.  I looked around as my eyes adjusted to the darkness.  There were trees, but it didn't look like a forest.  It looked like a park.  I saw movement in the darkness.  A man came over to me.  I recognized him just as he kissed me.  It was Spike.  He said he thought he knew why I had come here.  He said there was a gateway opened between this world and someone's idea of a nightmare.  He said a woman had opened the gateway in order to get revenge on some people who had wronged her.  He said the creatures from the nightmare had to be killed but in addition to that I needed to get to the woman first.  He said that was enough talking, they were here.

I heard something in the trees.  There were creatures coming out of the trees.  A fight began.  I wondered where I needed to specifically get to.  I figured I would know when it happened.  I noticed Nomad had a sword that seemed to be charged with energy.  There were a lot of enemies coming through and I quickly lost track of all three of the others.  I wasn't worried about it.  I figured they can take care of themselves.  I formed a sword in my hands and cut through a strange creature.  I looked at the creatures.  They were various mutated forms.  All of them were about the size of a dwarf from a fantasy story, but they were all twisted forms that looked more like they belonged in a horror game like Resident Evil or Silent Hill.  The weapons the creatures used ranged from swords to  maces to razor sharp teeth and claws.  A bracelet I was wearing formed itself into armor just like the Witchblade bracelet from the comic book Witchblade.  I thought that was cool.

I fought my way through the enemies until I saw something different.  There was a large gateway.  A large glowing portal sitting on top of a small rocky hill.  That was where the creatures were coming from.  It was clear that unless that gateway was closed the creatures would just keep coming.  I spotted a woman beside the gate.  She appeared to be directing the creatures as they came out of the gate.  I headed directly for her, cutting a path through the creatures as I approached.  The woman saw I was coming straight for her and she turned towards me.  She threw a blast of energy in my direction.  I responded with a Metallica song; Whiplash.  This song played and had the effect of sending her attack directly back at her.  The energy blast hit her and it seemed to annoy her.  I jumped up and out of the crowd of enemies so I could see the woman more clearly.  She looked a bit like Cleopatra from the various Egyptian stories.  Long black hair, golden head piece, long white dress.  Her eyes were glowing red.  I landed only a few feet in front of her.  She formed a sword that was glowing red.  We engaged in a brief sword battle before I got enough focus to use Until it Sleeps by Metallica.  The song was playing.  Cleopatra was surprised by the strange music.  She went into a trance.  When the song was over she looked disoriented.  Her eyes were no longer glowing red.  They were a rather beautiful shade of brown now.  She looked around at the chaos being created by the strange creatures.  She gestured and that seemed to call the creatures back.  They returned to the portal and she closed it behind them.  The park seemed somewhat wasted, but the creatures were gone.  The dead creatures that were lying around turned to smoke and disappeared.  I didn't hear her, but I saw Cleopatra mouth the words 'thank you' before she disappeared into a flash of white light.  I wondered where Spike, Nomad, and Selene had gone.  I didn't have a chance to look for them before everything faded to black and I woke.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Note: For this night I decided to use a couple of the lucid dreaming aid audio files I found on this site.  They are the dream recall one and a pair of electronic lucid dream induction files.  I used them with my light/sound machine during my meditation.  My initial plan was to induce a WILD.  Here is the results:
> 
> I laid down on my bed with my light/sound device and focused on entering into a WILD taking place on the moon…
> 
> I was walking on the moon.  This is getting to be a rather familiar thing.  I had just gotten there through a WILD so I was able to maintain my lucidity.  I was looking for someone.  I was looking for Nomad.  I wandered around on the moon for a while.  I didn't see anyone.  I looked up at the sky to see the stars.  They were beautiful.  There were so many more stars than I have ever seen.  It was like looking into infinity.  Looking into the stars made me a bit dizzy.  I lost my full lucidity and slipped into semi-lucidity.
> 
> I wanted to find Nomad.  I continued wandering around the moon.  I still hadn't found him.  I focused on Through the Never by Metallica and on opening a portal to find Nomad. A portal opened in front of me.  I stepped through it.  On the other side I was in a forest.  I saw Nomad talking to a woman.  I realized the woman was Selene.  The sun was shining brightly. * Nomad and Selene were talking about something.  I couldn't hear what.  They were pretty absorbed in their conversation.*  I wondered if there was something else I needed to be doing here.  I was about to leave when someone called my name.  I looked back over and saw Nomad was looking at me now.  I said I hadn't wanted to interrupt.  He said I wasn't interrupting.  He asked where Spike was.  I said I didn't know if he was coming.  He might show up at any point.  I asked if he wanted me to open a portal.  He said he was ready to go.
> 
> I used Through the Never again this time to open a portal to wherever I needed to be.  A portal opened.  I went through the portal followed closely by Nomad and Selene.  It was night time on the other side of the portal.  I looked around as my eyes adjusted to the darkness.  There were trees, but it didn't look like a forest.  It looked like a park.  I saw movement in the darkness.  A man came over to me.  *I recognized him just as he kissed me.  It was Spike.*  He said he thought he knew why I had come here.  He said there was a gateway opened between this world and someone's idea of a nightmare.  He said a woman had opened the gateway in order to get revenge on some people who had wronged her.  He said the creatures from the nightmare had to be killed but in addition to that I needed to get to the woman first.  He said that was enough talking, they were here.
> ...



As I fell asleep, I focused on the moon. I was with Selene on the moon. I asked her why she wasn't reincarnated with me this lifetime. She said she didn't know, and a tear rolled down her cheek. I held her close to me, and said I still loved her. I told Selene, "If I ever fall in love with another woman, she is going to know about you, and understand." She snuggled into my neck.
*I saw Raven Knight in the distance*. *She was talking to Spike. She kissed him* goodbye. He looked at Selene and me, waved, then turned into a bat, and disappeared. I was startled by him doing that. Raven said, "He has stuff he has to do." I nodded.

Raven started "singing". Music came out of her. It sounded like two vibrations, a low and a high one. The low one was almost subsonic. A portal opened. I grabbed Selene's hand, and dove in. Raven followed.
We were riding Arabian horses in the Sahara, at a full sprint.


This is an excerpt from a dream I had about an Egyptian princess last month:

There was a beautiful princess that was being fawned upon and flattered by all the people around her. 
She was tall, and looked half Black and half Arabian. She had short tiny bouncy dreadlocks, about eight inches long. Her hair was dark brown, and faded at the tips by the sun. Everyone was acting so fake and pretentious. I could tell the princess was getting annoyed, but she was trying to maintain her composure, and behave as was expected of her.
As I watched her, she suddenly pushed everyone away from her, and rushed toward the stage, pulling off her necklaces as she did it. She yelled, "I am just sick of all of this," and smashed her necklaces on the stage. One of the large necklaces broke, and wooden beads went everywhere.
I considered collecting the necklaces for my priest, but I didn't feel right about it. I thought, "It doesn't really matter." (a memory of lucidity, a semi-lucid moment.)
I picked up her necklaces, and some of the larger beads. I gathered them, and set them gently down on the stage. The crowd hushed, and moved away from the princess. They stood there staring. There were some servants moving about, hastily picking up the wooden beads from the broken necklace.
She leaned against the stage looking drained and frustrated, but she also had a sense of calm about her. I noticed the details of her face. She was very vivid and clear. She had large dark brown eyes, straight eyelashes, a small pointy nose, full lips, and a heart-shaped face. She had a cute small pointy chin. I even noticed she had a few pimples and her face was a little oily.
I told her, "I know exactly how you feel." I caressed her face and kissed her cheek. She closed her eyes when I kissed her, and then when she opened them, she looked at me, but in a vacant way as if she was looking past me. She looked so drained, and I felt so sorry for her.

***

Fascinating how our dreams diverge and come together.  I wonder what is going on when that happens.  It's interesting how you dreamed of Cleopatra, and I dreamed of being in the Sahara.  I think sometimes we are sharing dreams, even lucid, but one of us forgets.  

I know I had a very long epic dream last night that I completely forgot.

I like your Witchblade bracelet.  I could totally picture the whole dream in my mind as you described it.

----------


## Raven Knight

I was on the moon.  I looked around.  I couldn't think how I had gotten there, but it seemed completely normal for me to find myself on the moon.  I was thinking I was going to meet someone on the moon.  It seemed like a strange place to meet.  I was slightly surprised that I could breathe on the moon.  I didn't give it much thought, however.  I set off to find Nomad.  I wondered what kinds of nomads might be wandering around on the moon.  I wondered if they were aliens.  Or spirits.  Or other people.  I figured I would know when I found him.

After walking for a short distance I spotted a couple of people.  I recognized them.  I knew right away it was Nomad and Selene.  I headed towards them.  I saw there was someone approaching me from the side.  I recognized him, too.  It was Spike.  He came over and kissed me.

"You might not realize it yet," Spike said to me, "but this is a dream, luv."

I was figuring if I was seeing Spike then I must be dreaming.  I went with Spike over to where Nomad and Selene were waiting.  I figured I would open a portal to get us somewhere interesting.  I used Through the Never by Metallica and opened a portal.  Nomad and Selene went right through it.  Spike commented that they didn't even know where it went.  I said I didn't know yet, either.  We went through the portal.

On the other side of the portal we were in what looked like a space ship.  A long corridor stretched out in both directions.  An alarm was going off.  I had the idea we would need weapons.  The first thing that came to mind was a light saber.  I focused on calling a light saber.  One appeared.  I thought everyone might need one.  I called three more light sabers and passed them out to the others.  I noticed when I activated it that my light saber was white.  We had barely activated our light sabers when enemies came.

The enemies looked like dark Jedi.  They were all dressed in black cloaks that completely covered them.  They all had red light sabers.  A battle started.  There were many more of them than there were of us but the narrow corridor limited the number of enemies we had to face at a single time.  I was facing one direction with Spike by my side and Nomad was facing the other direction with Selene by his side.  The enemies attacked quickly.  I blocked one attack and counter attacked quickly by cutting the attacking enemy right through the middle.  The enemy disappeared in a puff of smoke.  I thought that was strange.  Spike had just run an enemy through with his light saber.  That enemy also disappeared.  It seemed none of these enemies was actually solid.  They were all wraiths?  All ghosts?  I didn't know quite what to think of that.  And I didn't have a lot of time to think about it.  The attack kept coming fast and hard.  I was wondering if the enemies would ever stop.  I spotted a door off to the side.  I wasn't the only one who spotted it.  All four of us went through the door and it closed behind us.  I could hear someone on the other side cursing.

Now we were in a long dark passage.  The passage sloped upward.  It was empty.  The four of us followed the passage to the end.  There was another door there.  There was a computer keypad at the entrance.  I went over to the keypad and looked at it.  It needed a code to open the door.  I somehow knew how to use the system.  I hacked the code and the door opened.  On the other side there was a bridge.  The bridge of a space ship.  The entire ceiling was clear and I could see that the ship was in orbit around a large gas giant.  It actually looked quite amazing.  There were more dark Jedi here so we didn't have a lot of time to admire the view.  Another fight broke out.  These ones seemed a bit stronger than the others, but we were still able to handle them.  There weren't as many of the dark Jedi as there had been in the corridor so the battle ended more quickly.  Now everything was peaceful on the bridge.  I looked out the transparent ceiling at the gas giant we were orbiting.  I wondered what planet it was.  Spike walked over near Selene and looked at her closely.  I wondered what he was doing.

While Spike was over with Selene, Nomad came over to me.  He said how about a little one on one with light sabers.  I wasn't immediately sure what he wanted until he attacked me with his light saber.  I reflexively drew my light saber and blocked the attack.  The light sabers sounded just like the ones on Star Wars when they collided.  I was thinking it was pretty cool to be inside of Star Wars.  Nomad and I exchanged a few attacks, all of them were blocked.  Spike had turned around and seen what was happening.  He took a couple of steps in our direction, but I signaled him that I could handle it.  He stopped and was just watching closely.  There was another attack from Nomad.  I jumped out of the way and returned the attack.  The fight went on for a bit longer until I hit his light saber just right to send it spinning out of his hand.  He was laughing.  He acted like a kid at a carnival.  He just stood there and looked at me now.  He told me to go ahead and kill him.  Spike was beside me now.  Spike asked if my friend there was mental.  Spike asked Nomad if he had planned on killing me if he had won.  He said of course.  It's not like we can get hurt in a dream.  Spike repeated that Nomad was completely mental.  I put my light saber away.  Nomad seemed annoyed.  He said I had to finish it.  I said it had been a training match.  There's nothing to finish.  I held out my hand to shake his hand and told him it had been a good match.  Spike looked at Nomad strangely before walking with me towards the front of the bridge.  I was looking at the planet outside when everything around me faded to black and I woke.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Cool! We did it! 

I don't remember the Star Wars dream, but when I read it, I got major chills, like when I remember a fragment from a past life.  I was in a very deep sleep last night, and I don't remember a lot of dreams.

For some reason, a lot of stuff you perceive as one, I perceive as two.  Like, us each having a sword in the forest, but in my dream we each had two one-handed swords.  I remember some of the dream battle where we fought.  I thought you would kick my ass, but I wanted to see what would happen. In my dream we had quarterstaffs with white glowing ends, like Darth Maul's lightsaber, and we were on the moon while battling.

And I do have a dream death wish.  I want to see what happens if I die in a dream.  You don't have to kill me though.  I am probably just going to kill myself. I suspect I will just go somewhere else.  I think I should probably do this while no one else is around though.


I am getting obsessed with the dream plane.

----------


## Raven Knight

I was on the moon.  I didn't know where I was or what was going on.  I walked around for a while.  I spotted a familiar face.  He was standing on the moon and watching me as if he was waiting for me.  I want over to him.  He said he wanted to fight again.  At first I didn't realize what he was talking about.  I realized I was talking to Nomad.  

Note: I became lucid here...

I looked around the moon.  I said if he wants another training match then let's do it.  I said he could select the weapons.  He said he didn't have any weapons.  I told him to just focus.  Focus on the weapons he wanted to have.  Picture them as clearly as if they were right here with us and then they would be.  In the dream state summoning a weapon is not difficult.  I told him to go ahead and try it.  He seemed to be focusing on something.  He concentrated for a bit and then said it wasn't working.  I told him not to give up.  It can take time to get it, but then it will be easier later.  He closed his eyes and seemed to be focusing.  A staff appeared in each of his hands.  The staffs had ends that were glowing with energy.  He seemed quite happy to have summoned the weapons.  He said he had actually done it.  I said congratulations, not let's get down to business.  Nomad handed me one of the staffs and we prepared to fight.

The fight began.  I jumped out of the way of an attack and returned attacks.  Nomad proved he had some moves in the dream state as he avoided my attacks.  I used the staff to launch myself up and over Nomad to attack him from another direction.  He turned around quickly to block the attack.  We continued the fight, showing off an array of moves.  The acrobatics were even easier than normal since we were in the low gravity of the moon.  After a bit longer I turned and blocked an attack he was making.

"You got some nice moves," I said with a smile, "Now how 'bout we kick it up a notch?"

"Let's do it," Nomad replied.  He swung his staff at me.  I focused on teleporting directly behind him.  I teleported and then swept his feet from under him with my staff and he fell on his ass.  I asked if he could teleport.  I said it is all in focusing.  Just picture yourself where you want to be.  And make sure the image is clear in your mind.  He said he hadn't teleported like that.  I said he should try it now.  Just focus.  He said how about if we just fight.  He came at me.  I teleported out of his way and to a location behind him.  I sent an energy pulse from the end of my staff that pushed him forward enough that he lost his balance and fell forward.  He rolled and got up immediately and came at me again.  I blocked the attack with my staff.  I said it would be a perfect time to teleport behind me for an attack.  He looked like he was focusing on something but nothing happened.  I teleported behind him and pushed him forward.  Without me in front of him he fell forward again.  I told him he would probably want to practice teleporting in the dream state.  Very useful, especially in a fight.  I felt the dream slipping.  I told him I was about to wake up, but we could meet up later.

----------


## Raven Knight

I was in a strange place.  I walked around for a while.  I was in what looked like a town from an RPG.  It was night time.  I wondered where I was.  There weren't any people around since it was dark out.  I continued wandering, wondering why I was there.  I finally spotted someone.  It was an armed guard wandering around.  He looked bored.  He had a sword and also looked like someone off of an RPG.  I figured it might look odd to have someone wandering around at night so I turned back into the shadows before he saw me.  After wandering a bit more I heard something.  Loud voices.  I followed the voices.  I wondered what was going on.  I got closer to the voices and I was able to understand what was being said.  There was a small pavilion area surrounded by tall walls.  There was one person who seemed to be chewing out a lot of others.  He was telling them he was sick of their lame excuses.  He said they were pathetic to let some woman interfere with their completing their orders.  I got close enough so I could peek around a corner into the pavilion and see what was going on.

There was one man standing in the middle of a group of other men.  All of them looked like warriors of some kind.  They were all armed with swords.  The man in the middle seemed to have a dark aura around him.  I wondered what was different about him.  I couldn't see his face since he had a helmet on.  He was telling those around him that it was a pathetic excuse that some woman kept them from completing their mission.  One of the people said that the woman wasn't just any woman she was a witch.  She had powers they had never seen before.  The leader said he had given his people powers that had never been seen before.  So a witch is no excuse for their failure.  I heard someone near the edge of the group mutter that if the leader thought it was so easy then maybe he should go kill the assassin.  A black blade shot out from the leader's hand and removed that individual's head.  The head rolled over beside my feet as the body collapsed.  The leader removed his helmet and asked if there were any more complaints.  No one responded this time.  I looked at the leader a bit closer.  He looked familiar.  I blinked quickly a couple of time and rubbed my eyes.  It looked like the guy off of Assassin's Creed who is the leader of the Templars I couldn't think of his name.  I probed my head for the name Robert?

Note: I looked it up: The name is Robert De Sable.  Even though I wasn't sure of his name, seeing him made me realize I was dreaming.

He didn't look exactly like he does in Assassin's Creed.  The main difference was his face.  It looked like Robert, but a lot older and more evil.  His eyes were pure blackness.  His eyes seemed to radiate blackness.  He seemed to have a dark aura.  He looked directly at me.  I instinctively ducked around the corner.  I wasn't sure why I didn't want to be seen.  I told myself that I was in the dream state so there was absolutely nothing to fear from a loser like Robert even if he did have a dark aura.  Besides, he had already seen me.  He asked his people, whom I was presuming were Templars, if that was the witch they were so afraid of.  I came out into the open.  I looked at some of the Templars standing around.  I wondered if they had dark auras also.  I didn't see the auras.  Either they didn't have them or their auras weren't very strong.  Robert asked what everyone was waiting for, kill the witch now!  He fired a beam of black energy into several of the Templars standing right around me.  They turned to face me.  They had dark auras now.  They attacked me.

"What are you attacking me for?" I asked, "I didn't do nothing!"

But I responded to the attacks even as I said that.  If Robert wanted a display of my magic I would be more than happy to give him one but I wanted to use it on him!  I jumped out of the path of the attacking Templars and landed on the wall around the pavilion.  They really did look quite foolish.  They were swinging their black swords where I had been but now they were attacking empty air.  I was running along the top of the wall now.  I focused on Battery, targeting the white lightning on Robert.  The lightning struck but it didn't hit the target.  It seemed to hit a shield of some kind.  I wasn't really too surprised.  I wondered how much power I could put into that lightning.  I focused on Battery again and on increasing the power of the lightning.  The white lightning still flowed around Robert, although this time it was powerful enough that it hit several of the Templars standing closest to him.  Those Templars fell over to the ground as they were hit.

A pair of the Templars that had been chasing after me had actually gotten up on the wall and now they attacked me with their swords.  As I avoided those attacks I called out a sword of my own and hit it with a bolt of lightning to charge it up.  I countered their attacks and cut those two Templars down.  They were consumed by white lightning.  Robert looked pissed.  He said he has to do everything himself.  He used the same black blade he had used to decapitate the complaining Templar.  I jumped out of the way of that blade and landed on it (it was about six inches wide on its side).  I ran down the black blade towards Robert, now I could get right up to him with my sword.  He retracted the black blade from under my feet.  I landed in the middle of a sea of Templars.  I didn't want to fight all those stupid Templars.  I wanted to go to the source of the darkness.  I could barely see Robert through the attacking Templars.  I saw him radiate out a wave of dark energy and then he disappeared.

"Come back here, you flakey jerk!" I yelled after him.

The Templars around me all had the blackness in their eyes now.  And my target was gone.  I was annoyed.  I pulled a move from Legend of Zelda - Link's spin attack.  I spun around with my energized sword and cut down all of the Templars who were close enough to get hit.  There were three Templars completely consumed by white lightning.  I thought maybe Robert hadn't gone far.  I took to the sky, flying far above the sea of Templars.  There was no sign of Robert.  I wondered where the coward had gone.  I flew a short distance from the pavilion before I felt the dream slipping.  Everything faded to black as I woke.

----------


## Baron Samedi

BADASS.  You are going to have to write a book.  Funny thing, right after he retracted his blade, and you fell into the group of Templars, I said in my head, "Do a spin attack!"

Running down the blade was the most kickass part.  Is that a move in the game?

----------


## Raven Knight

I went to sleep focusing on having a WILD.  The lights from my light/sound machine slowly faded into a coherent image of the moon as I drifted off to sleep and into a dream state

I was on the moon.  I was thinking I have been spending a lot of time on the moon.  It didn't even seem strange to me.  I had to remind myself that I was dreaming.  I repeated several times to myself that I was dreaming.  I maintained lucidity in that manner as I started looking around the moon.  I spotted someone else on the moon.  I approached that person.  I recognized Nomad.  I approached him.  He said he wanted to go to that place I had told him about so we could fight there.  I said Q could take us to a training area  He said yes, that was it.  I telepathically focused on contacting Q.  Q appeared next to me.  Q asked what it was I needed.  He pointed out it is always nice to see me.  I pointed at Nomad.  I introduced them to each other.  Q looked at Nomad closely.  He said there is a coliseum in the Outer Realms where he could send us.  He snapped his fingers and then the area around us changed.  We were now in what looked like an ancient Roman coliseum.  He pointed at one side of the area where there were weapons.  Nomad picked up a staff that had a blade on each end of it.  Q asked if that was the weapon he wanted to use.  Nomad started playing around with it.  Q handed me a similar weapon.  The rack of weapons disappeared.  Q stepped aside and said to let the match begin.

We started dueling with the staffs.  We exchanged attacks for a short time before I teleported out of the path of one of his attacks and ended up behind him where I used my staff to sweep his feet from under him and he fell on the ground.  He got up quickly and then disappeared himself.  I felt a presence behind me and jumped out of the way of an attack from behind.  Apparently Nomad had teleported behind me.  We continued exchanging attacks for a bit longer.

"How about you try this out?" I asked.  I focused on the Metallica song Metal Militia and used it to summon a large number of clones of myself.  There were now a lot of me.  I was standing all around Nomad in a circle.  Each of us was pointing the blade of their staff into the circle directly at Nomad.  "A pocket full of spears"  The cloned me's started attacking.  I kept it to the rules followed in Assassin's Creed where even when there are a lot of enemies they only seem to attack one at a time.  The clones of me charged in one after the other and attacked Nomad.  Some of the attacks seemed to get through, he blocked others.  It then looked like he was focusing on something.  I held off my clones for a bit to see what he was trying.  He multiplied himself.  Now the coliseum was filled with numerous one-on-one fights between a Nomad and a Raven.  I (the real me) was facing one of the Nomads.  It was a clone.  I ran my blade through the clone's neck and killed it.  The clone vanished.  The fight continued for a bit longer until I found myself fighting the real Nomad.  He was coming at me.  I dropped my own staff and grabbed his, flipping him by his own staff.  I then pointed the blade end at Nomad's neck and announced he was dead.  Of course I wasn't really going to kill him and I told him that.

Spike was there, and Selene was also.  I asked how long they had been there.  Spike said they had come to watch the show.  Nomad said if I wasn't going to kill him he would kill himself.  Spike said he saw Nomad was still mental.  Selene said she didn't want him to kill himself.  Q appeared beside us.  He said we were in the training area.  No one can die here.  So if he wants to kill himself, no one would get hurt.  Selene said she didn't want to watch Nomad kill himself.  Nomad said he would do it in another room then.  He turned and walked away.  Spike looked at Nomad as he left and then back at me.  He just rolled his eyes and repeated that Nomad is completely mad.  Selene looked worried.  Q reassured her that Nomad wouldn't die.  Although he did have to admit it is odd for someone here to kill themselves.  He said he hoped Nomad didn't have the same suicidal tendencies in his waking life  Shortly later Nomad re-spawned in front of us.  He said that was cool.  Spike shook his head but said nothing this time.  Nomad said he had been in a void.  Q said if everyone was done, we would get going.  He snapped his fingers.  That was the last thing I knew before I woke.

----------


## Raven Knight

I was in a strange place.  I didn't recognize the location.  It looked like a town out of an RPG.  For some reason that was seeming completely normal.  I began walking through the town.  There were people at various merchant stands, people talking to each other, people going about their daily business.  I was trying to remember what I was doing.  Had I been going somewhere?  Had I come to the market to get something?  I couldn't remember.  That seemed a bit odd.  I was just standing in the street when a guard approached me.  He said I was coming with him.  I asked why.  He said I was under arrest.  I asked why.  He took hold of my arm and tried to lead me away.  I pulled my arm from his hand and said I wasn't going anywhere until he told me why I should.  He said because if I didn't cooperate then he would simply return with my dead body.  His threat seemed lame at best.  Even though I wasn't lucid I had the idea he wouldn't stand a chance against me.  I asked exactly who he thought was going to kill me. 

"Because if you say it's you that will kill me" I paused "actually you might just succeed I might die laughing."

The guard gave me a dirty look.  He said it was time to go.  I asked why.  He grabbed my arm again.  I took hold of his arm in return and flipped him.  I was now standing over him as he was on the ground on his back.  He had a surprised look on his face which changed to an angry look.  I stepped one foot on his chest to keep him from getting up.  I asked who had sent him.  He didn't answer me.  He called out to other guards that he had found an assassin.  I did a double take.  An assassin?  I asked who the assassin was.  The guard took hold of my foot and tried to push me off.  I kept my balance and held him there.  I asked again who the assassin was.  He said I would never escape this time.  And he called me an assassin.  I asked if he really thought I was an assassin.  More guards were arriving.  I noted the fact that if I had been a real assassin the guard I was holding down would've been dead long before help arrived.  I was attacked.

A bracelet on my right arm (like the bracelet Witchblade on the comic Witchblade) formed into a sword and also formed armor on me.  I turned quickly and defended myself.  There were numerous guards closing in around me.  I deflected several attacks, but the fight hadn't gone on long before more guards arrived.  But these ones were different.  The normal guards stopped attacking me and backed off when the new arrivals said to.  One of the new arrivals said the witch was theirs.  First an assassin and now a witch?  As the guards stepped aside I saw the new arrivals better.  They were Templars.  Seeing Templars made me go lucid

Now I stood in the center of a group of Templars.  I looked closely at them.  Their eyes were black.  That seemed familiar.  Shadow Templars.  That would need white lightning to defeat them.  I was ready to be attacked.  There were five Shadow Templars.  I used Battery on my sword to charge it with white lightning.  A fight started.  I dodged to the side and avoided a couple of attacks before running my sparking sword through a Templar's chest.  He was consumed by white lightning.  The fight continued.  I dodged attacks and returned counter attacks until I ran my sword through the last Templar.  He smiled as I killed him.

"You may have won here, witch," he hissed, "but you're already too late!"

I asked what he was talking about but he was consumed with white lightning.  What was I too late for?  Where did I need to be?  Apparently I needed to be there about an hour ago!  I focused on trying to figure out where I needed to be.  I thought a portal would be the best option.  I used Through the Never and focused on opening a portal to where I needed to be.  A portal opened.  I saw the guards I had been fighting earlier were returning.  They were staring at the portal.  I went through it and it closed behind me.

On the other side of the portal I was standing on the outer wall of a castle.  There were people in the courtyard down below.  They looked like Templars.  They were all cheering and looking up at a balcony.  I looked up at the balcony.  There were several Templars on the balcony.  All of them had dark auras.  One of them had his black sword through a man's mid section.  The Templar pulled his sword from his victim.  The wound was bleeding heavily.  The Templar shoved his victim off of the balcony into the crowd below.  I was able to see the man as he fell from the balcony.  I took an involuntary step backwards as I realized why that Templar had said I was too late.  The man who had been stabbed was Altaïr.  I saw the body land on the ground below and several of the Templars closest were kicking it.  I was sooooo PISSED.  And I made my view known.  I cursed loudly at them.

"You BASTARDS!" I yelled at the whole group of Templars, making myself loud enough to be heard even over the cheering.  Everyone stopped what they were doing and looked up at me now.  "I'll send you all right back to hell where you came from!"  I used a song spell called Dark Powers of the Abyss by Rhapsody.  This part of the song has always seemed like it should be a magic spell, and a powerful one, too.  I started the spell while I was still on the castle walls.

"And suddenly the unreal silence is broken by a lament," I said the spell out loud.  All of the Templars but one were quiet now so they heard me.  That one was the one who had killed Altaïr.  He was laughing.  "A lament coming up from the deepest, darkest, abyss  And from the seven gates of the dark fortress, the dead come back to life to face them this is hell!"  I jumped off of the castle wall and landed right where I had seen Altaïr's body land; right in the middle of the crowd of Templars.  The Templar who had killed Altaïr gave the order to kill the witch.  But they were too late.  My spell was activated.

Note: I got so wrapped up in my spell song that I partially lost lucidity:

"Immortal fire, now rise, light my heart, light my way through the darkness a guardian of space and time!"  And a powerful immortal fire did rise.  A wall of white fire flared up all around me, incinerating every Templar it touched.  The blast of white fire filled up the courtyard.  A few of the Templars near the outer edge of the courtyard made a break for it, heading for exits to get out of the path of the flames.  When the flames died out I was alone with Altaïr's body.  I had landed right beside it.  I saw the Templar responsible looking down from the balcony above.  He was next.  I saw him disappear into the castle.  I got up to chase after him

But then I saw Altaïr move.  He wasn't dead.  But he was bleeding.  If I took the time to go after that Templar he would surely be dead before I got back  So I didn't follow the Templar.  I went over to Altaïr and focused on the song Voices from the Macross Plus soundtrack.  I focused healing energy on Altaïr.  I saw out of the corner of my eyes when a couple of Templars looked like they might try to interfere.  I glared over at them briefly and they backed off.  I figured they didn't like the idea of facing a pissed off assassin witch.  I continued with my healing song.  It felt like it was working.  Altaïr was no longer bleeding.  He was still covered with blood.  And he was unconscious.  I hadn't realized I was strong enough to do so but I lifted Altaïr and carried him towards the exit.  There were several Templars blocking the entrance but they quickly moved out of the way.  Then I wondered why I was walking.  I focused on opening a portal to a safe place.  A portal opened and I carried Altaïr through it.

On the other side I was in a comfortable looking room.  There was a bed there.  I lied the unconscious Altaïr on the bed.  I then repeated the Voices song spell.  I was doing that when the door opened and a surprised man came in.  He was dressed like an assassin.

"Who are you?" the assassin asked, "How did you" his eyes fell on Altaïr in the bed and he seemed more concerned about that than about who I was.  "Altaïr!  What happened? Is he" he didn't want to finish that sentence.

I had finished my healing spell.  I felt that Altaïr would be safe now.  I kissed Altaïr on his forhead then I got up.  The assassin still wanted to know what was going on.  I said it had been a Templar trap.  I told him my name is Raven and I am a healer.  I said I had healed Altaïr so he should be ok now.  I felt the dream slipping.  I saw Altaïr sit up.  The other assassin told Altaïr he needed to rest.  I heard Altaïr say my name but I didn't hear anything else before I woke.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> I went to sleep focusing on having a WILD.  The lights from my light/sound machine slowly faded into a coherent image of the moon as I drifted off to sleep and into a dream state
> 
> I was on the moon.  I was thinking I have been spending a lot of time on the moon.  It didn't even seem strange to me.  I had to remind myself that I was dreaming.  I repeated several times to myself that I was dreaming.  I maintained lucidity in that manner as I started looking around the moon.  I spotted someone else on the moon.  I approached that person.  I recognized Nomad.  I approached him.  He said he wanted to go to that place I had told him about so we could fight there.  I said Q could take us to a training area  He said yes, that was it.  I telepathically focused on contacting Q.  Q appeared next to me.  Q asked what it was I needed.  He pointed out it is always nice to see me.  I pointed at Nomad.  I introduced them to each other.  Q looked at Nomad closely.  He said there is a coliseum in the Outer Realms where he could send us.  He snapped his fingers and then the area around us changed.  We were now in what looked like an ancient Roman coliseum.  He pointed at one side of the area where there were weapons.  Nomad picked up a staff that had a blade on each end of it.  Q asked if that was the weapon he wanted to use.  Nomad started playing around with it.  Q handed me a similar weapon.  The rack of weapons disappeared.  Q stepped aside and said to let the match begin.
> 
> We started dueling with the staffs.  We exchanged attacks for a short time before I teleported out of the path of one of his attacks and ended up behind him where I used my staff to sweep his feet from under him and he fell on the ground.  He got up quickly and then disappeared himself.  I felt a presence behind me and jumped out of the way of an attack from behind.  Apparently Nomad had teleported behind me.  We continued exchanging attacks for a bit longer.
> 
> "How about you try this out?" I asked.  I focused on the Metallica song Metal Militia and used it to summon a large number of clones of myself.  There were now a lot of me.  I was standing all around Nomad in a circle.  Each of us was pointing the blade of their staff into the circle directly at Nomad.  "A pocket full of spears"  The cloned me's started attacking.  I kept it to the rules followed in Assassin's Creed where even when there are a lot of enemies they only seem to attack one at a time.  The clones of me charged in one after the other and attacked Nomad.  Some of the attacks seemed to get through, he blocked others.  It then looked like he was focusing on something.  I held off my clones for a bit to see what he was trying.  He multiplied himself.  Now the coliseum was filled with numerous one-on-one fights between a Nomad and a Raven.  I (the real me) was facing one of the Nomads.  It was a clone.  I ran my blade through the clone's neck and killed it.  The clone vanished.  The fight continued for a bit longer until I found myself fighting the real Nomad.  He was coming at me.  I dropped my own staff and grabbed his, flipping him by his own staff.  I then pointed the blade end at Nomad's neck and announced he was dead.  Of course I wasn't really going to kill him and I told him that.
> 
> Spike was there, and Selene was also.  I asked how long they had been there.  Spike said they had come to watch the show.  Nomad said if I wasn't going to kill him he would kill himself.  Spike said he saw Nomad was still mental.  Selene said she didn't want him to kill himself.  Q appeared beside us.  He said we were in the training area.  No one can die here.  So if he wants to kill himself, no one would get hurt.  Selene said she didn't want to watch Nomad kill himself.  Nomad said he would do it in another room then.  He turned and walked away.  Spike looked at Nomad as he left and then back at me.  He just rolled his eyes and repeated that Nomad is completely mad.  Selene looked worried.  Q reassured her that Nomad wouldn't die.  Although he did have to admit it is odd for someone here to kill themselves.  He said he hoped Nomad didn't have the same suicidal tendencies in his waking life  Shortly later Nomad re-spawned in front of us.  He said that was cool.  Spike shook his head but said nothing this time.  Nomad said he had been in a void.  Q said if everyone was done, we would get going.  He snapped his fingers.  That was the last thing I knew before I woke.



excerpt from my dream journal:

I went back to the Moon, and I was me again.

"There you are!" said a voice. It was Raven. "Hi! Let's meet Q. I want to duel in that arena."

missing time (for some reason I don't remember meeting Q)

We were in a great empty colloseum. Raven and I were fighting with double-bladed staffs. The weapons were kickass. I think Selene and Spike may have been there, but I don't remember. She started teleporting around me. I tried it. I did it a couple times, but not anywhere as near as well as she did.

There was a pause in the battle. Suddenly she multiplied herself into an army of about 100 Raven Knights. "Holy shit! I wonder if I can do that."

I did also. It came pretty easily to me. I tried to see out of the eyes of all the me's, remember Mylynes having that ability, but I couldn't. The best I could do was to go into third person.

It was amazing to watch. Every time one of the copies died, they disappeared, and became part of the living ones. Then there was just Raven and I. She defeated me, and pointed the blade at my throat. "I am not going to kill you, even if this is a dream!" she said.

"Well, then, I am am going to do it myself."

I was aware of Spike and Selene. Spike said, "You're nuts."

"Don't!" said Selene. "You are going to traumatize me."

"Fine, I'll go into one of those rooms in the colloseum and do it. It's just a dream anyway."

"Okay... well, go ahead," she relented.

"I am not really going to die."

"I know."

I got down on my knees, and drew my sword. I commited harakiri, but no one cut off my head. My sword felt like warm light going into me. I was suddenly in The Void. There was whiteness all around, and nothing solid. There was no sound. I was a faint little flame flickering in The Void.

I went back to the colloseum.

"Cool!" I said.

"Well, what happened?" said Raven.

"I went into The Void for a second."

"Interesting," said Raven.

*My dream continued from there.  These two entries are so identical, I am not going to bother highlighting the similarities.  It's so awesome that we can do this over and over.  It's great to battle someone who is my better. It's the only way to learn.

That Assassin's Creed dream was so badass. I got chills reading it.!*

----------


## Robo

Wow, the assassins creed dream, I can't help but feel that my previous comment influanced you, if but slightly, As Nomad said, BADASS! 
I just wish it where longer

----------


## Raven Knight

I fell asleep focusing on entering into a WILD.  I found myself on the moon.  I was looking for Nomad.  I was thinking we were going to try to get someone to be lucid in the dream state.  I didn't remember who.  And I certainly didn't know how to find that person.  I figured I should find Nomad first.  I started walking around on the moon.  I was looking around again when a portal opened in the air.  A man flew through the portal and landed on the ground in front of me, stirring up a cloud of moon dust as he landed.  It was Nomad.  I asked where he had been.  A few more people came through the portal.  I didn't recognize any of them.  Nomad stood up and looked at them.  A hand came through the portal and grabbed Nomad, pulling him back through.  I did a double take at that.  I took flight to follow Nomad through the portal but the portal closed just before I got to it.

"Come back here, you flakey jerk!" I yelled after whoever it was who had grabbed Nomad.  I looked back at the surface of the moon.  The people who had come with Nomad were wandering around a bit.  Should I tend to them?  I was wondering what might have grabbed Nomad.  I was about to open a portal and follow Nomad when a portal opened and Nomad came through.  This time the portal closed behind him.  I asked him what had happened.  He said he had been in a fight.  He was covered with slime.

"That's nasty!" I said, quoting Donkey from Shrek II (after Puss 'N Boots coughed up a hairball), "You've been slimed!"  I hit Nomad with a wave of energy that was strong enough to incinerate the slime without harming him.  He thanked me and started looking at the people who had come through his portal.  He seemed to recognize some of them.  I asked if he wanted to make his friend lucid.  He said yes.  I said he should open the portal since I don't know his friend.  He opened a portal and we went through it.

On the other side we were in someone's bedroom.  There was someone asleep in the bed.  Nomad went to wake the person up.  The person sat up on the bed.  I was having trouble seeing him clearly.  Actually I was having trouble seeing anything clearly.  I was getting a bit disoriented.  The person we had awakened asked who we were.  I told him he was dreaming.  I tried to remind myself of the same thing.  I was losing the dream.  Nomad opened a portal.  Something pulled him through.  The portal closed behind him.  I felt the dream slip away from me and I woke.

Note: I was only awake briefly.  I was thinking about what had grabbed Nomad and I wanted to get back into the dream state to find out what it was.  I maintained lucidity and went back into the dream state for a WILD

I was on the moon now.  I was alone there.  I looked around and wondered where Nomad had gone.  I focused on making a portal to follow him.  A portal opened.  Before I could go through it, however, someone else came.  A zombie from Resident Evil.  I did a double take and my portal closed.  The zombie came over towards me.  Even though I was on the moon a wave of stink hit my nose.  I wrinkled my nose as I eyed the zombie.  The zombie was laughing at me.  The zombie grew huge and tried to grab hold of me.  I used Damage, Inc. by Metallica to hit the zombie with fireballs.  It burst into flames and returned to its normal size.

I was talking to myself more than anything, "Great.  A reject from Resident Evil."

The zombie transformed again.  This time it transformed into a huge black blob of some kind.  The blob came at me and completely surrounded me.  The smell was nauseating.  I focused on the song Damage, Inc. by Metallica.  I used it to create an expanding wall of flames that moved outwards from me.  The blast of fire pushed the blob/zombie thing away from me and set it on fire as it did.  The blob released me and moved out into space, still burning brightly.  I could hear a scream of rage or pain or both.  The blob turned back into a zombie again.  He looked pissed.  I asked the zombie who the hell he was.  He said he was a f**king dreamstalker.  I told him he had stalked into the wrong dream this time.

The zombie laughed.  It was drooling.  It was disgusting.  Some kind of tentacle erupted from its stomach and came at me.  My bracelet (like the Witchblade from the comic Witchblade) formed into a sword and I cut off the Tentacle as it came at me.  The tentacle tried to wrap itself around the sword.  I used Battery and sent a blast of Electricity back up the tentacle into the zombie.  The zombie was being electrocuted when I saw a portal open.  Nomad was there and trying to get the zombie's attention.  The zombie turned and went to attack Nomad.

"Don't you try to ignore me!" I yelled at the zombie and used Battery to hit the zombie with a huge bolt of lightning.  That threw the zombie into the air where Nomad hit it with a wave of energy that sent it flying.  The zombie landed and made a small crater in the ground.  I told Nomad that someone had been playing too much Resident Evil.  I noticed Selene had shown up and seemed to want a piece of the zombie.  She was firing energy blasts at the zombie.  I added another bolt of lightning.  I saw Spike was also there.  The zombie had been much larger, but he was shrinking as he was attacked.  When he was about the size of a normal man I saw Spike attack him.  Spike must have thought he was Alex Mercer off of Prototype he grabbed hold of the zombie and actually consumed it.  He absorbed the entire mass of the zombie into himself.  I heard the zombie shriek out as it was consumed.  I was thinking that would make Spike sick.  Consuming something that disgusting can't be healthy even for a vampire.  Spike must have seen a worried look on my face because he smiled.

"Not to worry, luv," he said, "that zombie was mostly illusion."

I hugged Spike.  Everything around me faded to black as I woke.

----------


## Raven Knight

I fell asleep with my light/sound meditation device on.  I focused on going to heal my friend Alicia.  The image of her room began to form clearly in my mind as I slipped off into sleep and into a WILD.

Note: I seem to be having an amazing amount of success using meditation and my light/sound machine to induce WILDs!  ::D:  I believe it is the most success I have ever had!  :Good idea:  I have tried using meditation before, but either I wasn't doing it right or the light/sound machine makes a big difference.  I would recommend trying it to anyone who is having trouble LDing  ::dreaming::  as long as you don't have epilepsy or light sensitivity  Just search "mind machine" on eBay.  Unfortunately they aren't cheap  :Sad: 

I was now standing beside Alicia's bed in her dark bedroom.  I could see everything in pretty good detail.  The clock beside her bed read 3:02.  The house was quiet.  I looked at Alicia as she was sleeping in her bed.  I focused on the area of her body which seems to be having the problems.  Her abdominal area; her digestive areas.  I could see her energy.  Most of it looked blue.  But in the area where I knew the illness is it looked red.  Maybe that was an indication of where I needed to focus the healing energy.  I focused on the song Voices off of the Macross Plus soundtrack.  The song played.  I could hear the music but it didn't seem to be disturbing Alicia's sleep.  As the song was playing a flow of blue energy seemed to flow through Alicia's body.  It was carrying the red energy away; replacing it with clean blue energy.  When the song was about to end I started it again.  I didn't know how much healing energy would be needed to cleanse the illness from her body.  I couldn't think of any possible negative side effect to having too much healing energy.  The worst thing I could think of happening is she would be bouncing off the walls with excess energy when she woke up.  And I had the idea that since this illness has been growing over a period of time it might take quite a bit of healing energy to get rid of it.  I repeated the song for a total of three times.  Somehow that seemed like a good number.  I decided to go with my instinct on that.  I stepped away from my sleeping friend.  She rolled over but didn't awaken.  I wondered if I could wake up her dream self.  I wondered if she would remember seeing me in her dreams.  I decided I shouldn't do that.  She doesn't usually remember her dreams.  And I also thought she needed to rest after the session of healing spells.  I walked over to her bedroom window.  And then I passed right through it.  I was now outside her house.  The street was quiet.  I thought it was a nice night to take a flight.  I took to the sky.  I landed on the roof of Alicia's house to look around.  I was wondering where I wanted to go.  I took flight again and flew over Alicia's neighborhood.  I was wondering if I could go see anyone else I know.  I wouldn't interfere with their dreams, I just wanted to look in and see if I could get there.  I thought of another friend of mine.  Allison.  I wondered if I could fly over to her apartment.  I was hoping she wouldn't consider it rude just to peek in.  I was thinking it would be hard to find her apartment at night.  I could fly there.  I would just take the route I normally do and follow the streets down below.  I started doing that.  The wind in my face felt great.  I got swept up in the thrill of flight and I lost my lucidity and then I lost the dream entirely.

----------


## Baron Samedi

How beautiful.  Dreams like this make me think that astral projection and dreaming are almost the same thing.  I think astral projection is just more like you're on the physical plane with the astral plane layered over it, but hmm... we should ask our dream guides about the nature of this.

Your caring spirit shows through. :Clairity's Hug:

----------


## Raven Knight

Note: I didn't enter this dream as a WILD so I was not lucid at the beginning of the dream:

I was on the moon.  That didn't seem at all strange to me.  I was thinking how cool it was that I was one of the first people to take up permanent residence on the moon.  I was thinking I could only stay outside for a certain length of time before the inhospitable environment of the moon started getting to me.  The cold, the lack of atmosphere  I didn't notice anything right now.  I was breathing fine and the temperature was perfect.  I was thinking it could sneak up on me.  One minute I might be fine and the next I could be suffocating.  I started looking for the entrance to the building I lived in.  I was thinking it was like the Biosphere in Arizona.  A completely self-contained environment.  I didn't see it.  I did see a woman wandering on the moon.  She seemed to be looking for someone.  I walked over to her.  I didn't recognize her as someone I was living with.  I wondered if there was more than one Biosphere on the moon.  I asked the woman where she was from.  She looked at me and smiled.  She had long black hair and dark eyes.  She said it wasn't normal for her to find me when I wasn't lucid.  I asked what she was talking about.  She told me I was dreaming.  She asked if I had seen Nomad.  I hadn't seen anyone else so I said no.  I focused on the fact she had said I was dreaming.  I decided to do a reality check.  I tried to fly and found I could.  I landed in front of Selene, becoming lucid.

Selene asked me again if I had seen Nomad.  I said no, I had just gotten there.  She said she was wondering if Nomad had run in to that night stalker again.  I was thinking of a Resident Evil zombie.  I was also thinking the zombie needed to have its ass kicked.  I was thinking about going to find the zombie when a portal opened.  Nomad came through the portal.  There was a zombie following him.  I formed Witchblade into a sword and prepared to attack the zombie.  Today is a good day to kill zombies!  I was going to attack the zombie but it looked like Nomad had other ideas.  He said he was going to fight the zombie one on one in the coliseum.  I did a double take, but I figured the training area would do fine for the match.  I would need Q  I focused on telepathically contacting Q.  Q appeared in front of me.  I told him what Nomad wanted to do.  Q said if Nomad wanted an official match between him and Tooth then it would be so.  Q snapped his fingers and the area around us changed

I was standing between Spike and Q in a coliseum.  Q announced that the match should begin.  He told me he was going to monitor things from a different point of view.  He disappeared in a flash of white light.  I looked out into the middle of the arena.  Nomad was facing down a zombie.  I assumed the zombie was Tooth.  I still thought he looked like he belonged on Resident Evil.  The zombie reached out to grab Nomad but Nomad punched him right in the face.  It looked like Nomad's arm got longer  Tooth dropped an F-bomb.  I heard Q's voice announce that Nomad had won the first round.  Tooth dropped another F-bomb as he found himself back on his own side of the coliseum facing Nomad again.  

Nomad transformed into a large minotaur.  The zombie changed into a giant bull.  My mind wandered to a video I had seen on YouTube, the preview for a video game coming up.  "They call me The Bull"  I was thinking The Bull was a loser.  I was brought back to the present when Selene was jumping for joy.  I saw the situation in the coliseum now involved a beautiful unicorn with an impossibly long horn charging at the bull as the bull was charging at the unicorn.  The unicorn's horn impaled the bull's head right between the eyes.  Q announced the second round went to Nomad.  They were back in their starting positions.  Tooth dropped another F-bomb.

Tooth didn't transform this time but he attacked with the same tactic as a mad bull  He charged at Nomad with no apparent plan at all.  Nomad just intercepted the charge and flipped Tooth right over and onto his back.  Tooth landed on his back with a crash and an expletive.  Q announced Nomad had won the third round.  They were back in their starting positions.  Tooth dropped a couple more F-bombs.  Spike commented that the only thing Tooth seemed good at was cursing.

The zombie was dropping very fluent F-bombs now.  Nomad asked if he could not say anything else.  As a response he dropped another F-bomb.  I figured that meant no, he could say nothing else.  The two combatants went at each other in martial arts style now.  When they were about to meet in the middle Nomad teleported behind Tooth and shoved him from behind.  Tooth fell face first into the dirt, dropping a muffled F-bomb as he fell.  Q announced the end of round four with Nomad as the winner.

Tooth started growing.  The zombie kept increasing in size.  In contrast Nomad shrunk.  Tooth dropped a couple more F-bombs.  Nomad multiplied and surrounded the zombie, circling around him and mocking him.  Tooth stomped at the circling Nomads.  The small Nomads swarmed over the zombie, stabbing at Tooth from all over.  The giant zombie was flailing about trying to pull the tiny attackers off of him.  He finally fell over with a CRASH and another loud F-bomb.

Note: I got distracted by Spike and ended up being semi-lucid.

Spike seemed to be getting bored with the fight.  He pulled me into his arms and kissed me.  I noticed he was shirtless.  And that was hot.  I was turned on.  I barely noticed Q announcing the match was over.  I was lost in Spike's eyes.  I vaguely heard Selene saying she loves unicorns.  Nomad was saying he wanted to do more.  I wanted Spike.  I told Nomad he might want to wake up and record the dream.  I kissed Spike.  I got jolted out of my fantasy as my ears were assaulted by a wave of expletives.

"What the f**ck kind of f**king bullshit was that supposed to be?"  I looked over and saw a Resident Evil zombie cursing fluently and spitting green stuff as he cursed.  It was really quite disgusting.  I told the zombie it had looked like him getting his ass kicked.  I said I had thought that was obvious.  He was saying it hadn't been a fair fight.  I asked who had interfered.  He said it had been fixed.  He dropped some more expletives.  I asked Q if he could flush the potty mouth.  Q snapped his fingers and created a large toilet.  The toilet contained a vortex portal.  The portal sucked Tooth in and made a flushing sound as he disappeared through it.  The toilet disappeared.  I couldn't help but laugh.  Spike said that is what should be done with all pieces of shit.  Flush them.  Everything around me faded to black as I woke.

----------


## Raven Knight

I fell asleep in my room using my light / sound machine and a CD I just burned that consists of isochronic tones I downloaded just tonight.  In case anyone doesn't know, isochronic tones seem to be pulses of sound designed to alter brainwave frequency and aid in meditation.  I downloaded them for free from Iso-Tones.com.  Here is the results:

I closed my eyes and focused on the patterns of light on the inside of my eyelids.  They patterns quickly formed into an image of my friend Alicia's room  My goal was to do another healing session on Alicia.  I intend to do several more over the next week and then find out if she is feeling any better.  I hope she is.  I slipped into a lucid dream in Alicia's room.  I utilized the dream to focus healing energy on Alicia as she slept using Voices from the Macross Plus soundtrack. 

Note: This dream actually turned out much like the last dream where I healed Alicia.  That is it seemed the same until I was ready to leave…

I stepped away from the sleeping Alicia and turned to go out the window.  I was thinking I might take a flight around town.  I was wondering if I was dreaming or astral projecting.  I felt like I was in the dream state.  But I wasn't really sure.  I flew through the window and looked around outside.  I saw the moon high in the sky.  It was a full moon.  That didn't seem right.  I couldn't think what phase the moon was in on the physical plane.  Something was reaching out from the moon.  It looked strange.  It looked alien.

Note: As I watch this strange phenomenon my lucidity slipped to semi-lucidity...

I watched it as it reached out from the moon and snaked its way towards the ground.  It was a tentacle of some kind.  The moon had an alien tentacle?  I flew up closer to the tentacle to look at it.  It was dripping with slime.  It also smelled bad.  My next thought was that the moon was taking a dump.  That made no sense.  The tentacle suddenly wrapped around my leg and pulled me up to the moon.  I formed a sword from my Witchblade bracelet and cut the tentacle off of me.  I did a flip in the low gravity and landed on the moon.  I looked around for the source of the tentacle.  There was a strange creature there.  Strange and ugly…  It looked like a zombie from Resident Evil.  It was covered with tentacles.  The zombie had sent the tentacle.  The moon hadn't been taking a dump.  The zombie was one of the most hideous examples of a Resident Evil zombie.

"Who the hell are you?" I asked the zombie.  Even though it was a zombie I was thinking I might get a response.  The zombie laughed at me.  It was drooling ooze.  A wave of stench rolled off of the zombie and assaulted my sense of smell.  The zombie seemed familiar.  It said I had wanted to meet it on the moon, so here we were.  Memories of the Dreamview forum came back to me.  A dreamstalker… I had said to meet me on the moon if he wanted to do something more productive.  I asked if he was ready to do something more productive than invade people's dreams.  He just laughed.  I said if he was looking to make his enemies puke, mission accomplished.  I felt like puking as we spoke.  Dream puking.  Really fun.  But most enemies we would face would not find an ooze dripping, partially decayed zombie either offensive or intimidating.  I was about to ask if he could take any other form when a tentacle shot out from the zombie and wrapped around me.  I formed a sword from Witchblade and sliced through the tentacle.  The zombie transformed into a blob of black smelly ooze and tried to surround me.  I hit it with fireballs created by Damage, Inc. to force it back.

"Excuse you," I said, thinking it didn't look like he really wanted to communicate at all, "That was really rude.  And I don't have infinite patience…  Do that again and get your ass kicked… again."  I looked at the zombie closely… and that made my stomach churn.  I tried to look at the zombie's eyes… or eye.  Only one of them was in its head.  The eye was green and oozing a black fluid.  I asked the zombie if it was a human.  Or maybe a demon.  Maybe a dream demon?  It was glaring at me through its oozing eye.  It said it was a nightstalker.  I asked if that is supposed to be a pathetic wanna-be dream demon.  I was still looking at the zombie.  I was looking for some sign… trying to figure out if there was a person in there or just a monster.  I could see nothing.

Note: When I meet someone who is acting like an ass but all they really need is a healing spell I can sense a sort of spark of light within them.  That is how I can determine if I need to fight someone or if they need healing.

The zombie was getting angry at my calling him a pathetic wanna-be dream demon.  I told him to go away before he got himself hurt.  Instead of leaving he grew to be about 50 feet tall.  I said if that was his choice… prepare to be crushed.  "This is gonna hurt a little bit…"  The song that had come to mind was Crush 'Em by Megadeth.  I have used that song to manipulate gravity.  I focused on the song.  The song started playing on the moon.

"Heads I win, tails you lose, out of my way I'm coming through, roll the dice don't think twice, and we crush, crush 'em!  Now we lay you down to rest, you'll never be more than second best, step inside you're in for a ride, and we crush, crush 'em!"  The song played through from the beginning, which created a series of gravity attacks that look similar to the ones used on the Final Fantasy games.  During the series of gravity attacks he tried to get a few of his own attacks in between.  He tried to wrap me up in slimy tentacles but I sliced through them with my Witchblade sword.  He tried again to surround me in a black blob but I just teleported away and behind him.  The only thing that almost made me lose focus on the song was when he went and PUKED on me!  I might have puked myself if my Witchblade armor hadn't formed and kept the crap off of me.  The sludge flowed off of my Witchblade armor like water off flows off of a duck.  But that didn't change the fact it was dis-gus-ting!  Need three words to express exactly how disgusting!  I hit him with one final gravity attack at the end of the song that sent him flying off into space and out of sight.  I was still standing in a puddle of ooze.  It was still gross.  I flew up into the air.  Everything faded to black around me as I woke.

----------


## Raven Knight

I was on the moon.  I looked around to see where I was.  I realized I wasn't alone there.  Spike was right beside me.

"Welcome to dream land, luv," he said and he kissed me.

I saw other people there.  Nomad and Selene.  Selene was dripping with ooze.  It was disgusting.

"You've been slimed!" I said as I used a wave of energy to vaporize the slime off of Selene.  She was staring off into space as if she was in a trance.  I stared at her for a bit.  I waved my hand in front of her face.  She wasn't seeing anything.  I asked Nomad what was wrong with her.  He said she was lucid.  I said she looked the opposite of lucid to me.  She looked much less lucid than she normally does  Nomad said we should find her sleeping body.  I looked at Selene and wondered what it was Nomad wanted to find.  I asked him.  He said Selene is a dreamer and we need to find her physical body.  I said ok.  I focused on Through the Never and on getting to Selene.  A portal opened.  I looked through the portal and saw myself standing next to Selene and looking through a portal  And I could feel myself being watched  I was looking into infinity.  I could see an infinite number of me's standing next to an infinite number of Selene's looking through an infinite number of portals at an infinite number of me's this was making me disoriented so I closed the portal.  Nomad asked what had happened.  I said a paradox could have happened, but it had been averted.  I focused on using a portal again.  I tried to be more specific about finding a sleeping Selene.  I didn't really want to stare into infinity again  A portal opened.  I looked through it and saw a bedroom.  I couldn't see the bedroom very clearly.  I told Nomad we could go through.  He said he was losing the dream.  I took his hand and led him through the portal.  He pulled Selene through.  

I couldn't see much of anything on the other side of the portal.  Was I trying to astral project again?  That seems to happen when I try to astral project to a place I have never been.  I was disoriented and I tried to hold onto Nomad's hand.  Something to ground me.  I tried to focus on his hand to stabilize the dream.  I felt his hand pull away from mine.  I reached out but Nomad was gone now.  I couldn't focus on anything.  I tried to focus on a song.  Silent Lucidity by Queensrÿche.  I thought I could hear the song playing.  It was no good.  Everything around me faded to black and I woke.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Thanks for the help.  Now we know the nature of Tooth (aka Gimpy by way of The Cusp).

We also know the nature of Selene.  So, what did you feel was watching you when you looked into infinity?

The paradox was somehow caused by me trying to make a being like Selene lucid, which is already prismatically paradoxical.  I had a bad feeling about it, but I had to see.

----------


## Raven Knight

Looking into infinity is really disorienting - made me dizzy.  And I felt like I was being watched by another me... sort of in an endless loop of me looking through a portal at another me...  Really crazy!  ::holyshit:: 





> Thanks for the help.  Now we know the nature of Tooth (aka Gimpy by way of The Cusp).
> 
> We also know the nature of Selene.  So, what did you feel was watching you when you looked into infinity?
> 
> The paradox was somehow caused by me trying to make a being like Selene lucid, which is already prismatically paradoxical.  I had a bad feeling about it, but I had to see.

----------


## Raven Knight

I was on the moon.  I started walking around.  I wondered where I was.  I spotted someone there.  I approached that someone.  There was a zombie on the moon.  I did a double take.  The T-Virus was loose on the moon.  But how?  How could that even be possible?  I looked around a bit more.  The zombie didn't seem to have noticed me.  I thought of Assassin's Creed.  My Witchblade took the form of Altaïr's hidden blade.  I made a point to move completely silently.  I focused on being totally invisible.  I really felt invisible.  I felt like I was gliding over the surface of the moon instead of walking.  I heard no sound to betray my passage.  Then I was right behind the zombie.  Time for a stealth assassination.  My hidden blade charged up with white energy as I stabbed the zombie from behind.  The zombie looked at me and cursed.  He managed to call me a f**king stupid bitch before he was consumed in white lightning.  Cool!  A successful stealth assassination!  Just like Altaïr!

"Are you going to run off and join the Assassins?" came a voice from behind me.  I turned around and spotted Q.  Q was smiling at me.  He said he had seen my stealth assassination.  And he could also see I was dressed like an Assassin.  So he thought maybe I was going to run off and join the Assassins.  He said that was far better than if I was going to run off and join the Templars

Note: Seeing Q made me become semi-lucid.  I think I should have become fully lucid, but that didn't happen

I followed Q as he walked across the moon for a bit.  He said that he had found a good spot.  He snapped his fingers.  The ground began to shake.  Something was rising out of the ground.  It was a tall tower.  Q watched the tower as it grew far up into the sky.  He said this was just a nice little outpost.  http://rookery2.viary.com/storagev12...e_625x1000.jpg He said it could serve multiple purposes.  He said for one thing it is a clear location to focus on when sharing dreams.  A tower fortress on the moon.  He said it has defense mechanisms so it can also serve to keep uninvited guests out.  Guests such as that Tooth thing Nomad and I keep meeting up with.  He said he had also modeled it after the tower in the Stephen King book series called the Dark Tower.  He said thus it is a gateway to other worlds.  He said controlling portals from here would work much easier and it would also prevent uninvited individuals from opening portals.  So there would be none of these situations where Tooth (or someone else similar) opens a portal and grabs someone.  Those portals would be blocked.  Q said I should go in and check it out.

I headed over to the tower and looked up.  I noticed a strange tree near the base of the tower.  A rather large tree (though still dwarfed by the tower) that looked like it was growing huge seed pods of some kind.  I asked Q what the tree was.  Q hadn't answered before I saw Nomad looking at the tower.  I called out to him.  He came over and was looking up at the tower.  He said it was an awesome fortress.  I told him Q had built it.  Cool, yes?  He said with a fortress on the moon we wouldn't have to fight bastards like Tooth if we don't want to.  I said that was part of the idea.  Let's go inside and check it out.  I asked if Nomad knew what the tree was.  He said that was just a little something he had been working with.  I said that was cool.

We went inside to check the tower out.  The inside looked technologically advanced.  This was in contrast with the outside of the tower.  I saw Selene there with us.  I went over to one of the computers.  The computer talked.  It introduced itself as a Pentican Computer System.  The computer said it would take care of the tower defenses automatically.  Friendlies allowed in, enemies kept out  I kept looking around.  There was a landing bay near the top of the tower.  I saw my Fire Valkyrie there.  Nomad was looking at that.  I asked if he wanted a space ship of some kind.  I said Q could make one if he wanted  The Fire Valkyrie was inspired by the anime series Macross 7.  It's mine. http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2453/...a28cca126c.jpg But there's room for more.  Then we could go on space adventures.  I noticed Spike enter the room.  He was looking at Nomad strangely.  I wondered why.  He didn't say anything.  He just turned and left.  I went to follow Spike.  Everything around me faded to black as I woke.

----------


## Baron Samedi

I first got the idea for a house made out of a living tree after learning about living bridges in India made of trees.

Living Sculptures

Banyan trees have roots that come down from the branches, and when they touch the ground, they form new trunks.  My idea to do, in waking life, is to make a living house out of a banyan tree.  A friend of mine who is an avid dreamer, gave me the idea to use egg shape forms to make the rooms. So, egg shapes of living wood are going to hang from the branches.

Before we met, I had the idea to make this living house a kind of starting point for all my dreams. I have only dreamed of this tree once, here, but I do think about it a lot, which is a form of dream incubation, I guess.

I am so happy that it appeared beneath the great tower.  I actually did dream of a tower on the moon once here, but it was more of a communication, antenna type tower.

After getting repeatedly harassed by Tooth, I also felt like we needed a great fortress on the moon.

----------


## Raven Knight

That could make one awesome treehouse.  Can't wait to see it completed!  ::D: 





> I first got the idea for a house made out of a living tree after learning about living bridges in India made of trees.
> 
> Living Sculptures
> 
> Banyan trees have roots that come down from the branches, and when they touch the ground, they form new trunks.  My idea to do, in waking life, is to make a living house out of a banyan tree.  A friend of mine who is an avid dreamer, gave me the idea to use egg shape forms to make the rooms. So, egg shapes of living wood are going to hang from the branches.
> 
> Before we met, I had the idea to make this living house a kind of starting point for all my dreams. I have only dreamed of this tree once, here, but I do think about it a lot, which is a form of dream incubation, I guess.
> 
> I am so happy that it appeared beneath the great tower.  I actually did dream of a tower on the moon once here, but it was more of a communication, antenna type tower.
> ...

----------


## Raven Knight

I fell asleep with my light/sound machine on.  My first goal was once again to heal my friend Alicia.  The images on the inside of my eyelids took form into Alicia's room

I headed over to Alicia so I could use my healing spells on her.  I was about to start the first healing spell when I felt something strange.  It felt like I was being watched.  I stopped and looked around.  The room was empty except for Alicia and me.  I went over and peered out the window.  I could not touch the blinds so I actually phased my face through the blinds.  The front yard was bathed in moonlight.  There was no one there.  I turned around to head back to Alicia.  There was a zombie in the room with me.  It was disgusting.  One eye was hanging out of its socket and flopping against the zombie's decaying face.  Ooze was coming from the socket.  The other eye was in place but it was dripping green ooze.  The zombie was filthy and had numerous places on it where there were maggots visible squirming in the rotting flesh.  The zombie was standing in a mound of mud with worms and other bugs squirming about.  The smell was rancid.  Like a mix of rotten eggs and decaying flesh.  I looked at the floor where the mud was seeping into the white carpeting.

Note: Alicia's mother gets upset if someone spills water on their new carpet she would have a FIT about this one!

The zombie opened its mouth and worms started crawling out.

"Nice," I said, not impressed, "But you need more rot on the right side to balance out the missing eye on the left."

The zombie was trying to talk now.  It was really slurred with the worms coming out of its mouth at the same time.  I couldn't make out a single word it said.  It sounded like a gurgley snarl.

"Don't talk with your mouth full of worms," I said, "It doesn't work."

The zombie finally made himself understood.  He seemed to be getting more frustrated.  He was saying he is not a chicken-wuss.  I told him if he wanted to fight again to wait outside.  I am doing some healing.  And then I would be glad to kick his ass again.  The zombie got angry and threw a bunch of maggots, worms, and rot at me.  I moved to the side and the goop splattered all over Alicia's wall.  I repeated he should just wait outside while I healed my friend.  He said something about a tower.  I said I wasn't going to go to the tower.  Just wait a bit.  I went over to Alicia in her bed.  I made a point to tune out Chicken-Wuss and focus on healing Alicia.  I used the Voices song from Macross 7 a total of three times.  Chicken-Wuss didn't interfere.  I got up after I was done.  A large slimy leech hit me on the back of my head.  It latched onto my neck and started sucking.  I reached back and ripped it off.  I turned around and saw Chicken-Wuss looked very impatient.  I told him we would take this outside.  I was pondering what spell I should use on him this time.  I phased through the window.  Chicken-Wuss followed.

We were outside now.  Chicken-Wuss was growing to be really big.  I thought that was like a re-run.  He's done that before.  I thought about it for a minute.  The 50 foot Chicken-Wuss zombie was towering over me now.  The monster turned into a wave of filth.  A wall of maggots, worms, rot, and filth collapsed all around me.  And with it came a rancid odor.  I used Damage, Inc. by Metallica to create a wall of fire around me.  I expanded the flames outward incinerating the sloppy mess as it went.  Chicken-Wuss was now standing in front of me, back in his normal sized zombie form.  He changed form.  He looked like a zombie form of Goku from Dragonball Z now.  He started powering up a kamekameha.

"Goku" I mocked, "Are you kidding me?  Take the form of someone cool from Dragonball Z!"  I focused on the song by Metallica called Of Wolf and Man.  I transformed into Vegeta from Dragonball Z.  Chicken-Wuss was about to release his kamekameha when I released a big final flash right in his face.

"Ka me ka me" Chicken-Wuss started.

"Final flash!" I interrupted.  A massive blast of blue energy hit Chicken-Wuss in the face.  It sent him flying down the street.  He hit a house at the end of the street with a CRASH!  I followed him down the street.  The zombie form of Chicken-Wuss was lying in a pile of rubble smoking and groaning.  I, still in the form of Vegeta, pulled a DBZ line.  "Next time I want you to be more serious or were you serious and this is all you've got?"  Everything around me faded to black and I woke.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Oh my God! That is effing hilarious!  Why don't you come out of the Nightstalker closet, and we will stop calling you Chicken-Wuss, you disusting bastard! We know you are reading this.  By the way, The Cusp said he's sorry about giving you a limp.  You know, it's not very polite to interrupt someone when they are doing a healing, especially in such a disgusting manner.

Interesting how I perceive him as sort of a skeleton with purple papery skin covering him.  

The Kamehameha deal is just a way for him to pull focus, since anything you focus on in a dream becomes more powerful in the eyes of the one perceiving it, but you probably already know that.

That is sweet of you to do the healing on your friend. Keep kicking butt, and taking names.

----------


## Raven Knight

I was in a strange place.  I looked around.  It was dark and dreary.  It was really foggy.  The setting reminded me of a scene from Silent Hill.  It also looked a bit like an RPG town.  It looked like someone had crossed an RPG with Silent Hill.  It seemed really weird.  I started wandering around.  In spite of all of the obvious signs I didn't realize I was dreaming.  I was wondering how to get out of the shadow realm.  It was obvious that I was in the shadow realm somehow.  I walked down the street.  I saw movement in the shadows.  I never got a really good look at what was hiding in the shadows.  At least not until I was attacked.  A creature came out of the shadows and attacked me.  It was a mutant freak of the type that would normally be seen in a Silent Hill game.  A female form with an arm taking the place of its left leg.  It's head wasn't a head it was a hand.  There was a single gazing eyeball in the center of the palm of the hand.  The eye was fixed on me.  I did a double take at the creature but I called my sword at the same time.  I intercepted the attacking creature with my sword and cut it through the middle.  It bled heavily.  Instead of blood it had small worms.  The worms disappeared into the ground.

I was being really dense about figuring out that I was dreaming.  I continued down the street, watching the shadows closely to make sure another creature didn't sneak up on me.  I came around a corner and found there were several figures in the mist.  They all approached me at the same time.  I now found myself facing down five Templars.  I did a double take.  Templars in Silent Hill?  WTF?  That was just too weird.  I thought maybe I was dreaming.  I tried to fly and succeeded.  

Note: It was about time I got lucid!

The Templars were cursing at me.  They were throwing balls of blackness at me.  I dodged those and landed back in front of the Templars.  I saw the Templars had black eyes.  Shadow Templars.  I used Battery by Metallica to hit my own sword with a bolt of lightning.  It was sparking energetically.  I attacked one of the Templars.  Black armor formed where my sword was about to hit him.  The armor blocked my sword.  I hadn't been expecting that.  The Templar laughed at me.  He said I was in his territory now.  He was still laughing at me when I used another song.  I used the song Crush 'Em by Megadeth.  The gravity force threw the Templar across the street and into one of the dilapidated buildings.  He hit the wall with a CRASH.  The building collapsed around him.  The Templar started climbing out of the rubble.  I used Battery to hit him with a bolt of lightning before he could get up.  He was consumed by white lightning.

While I had been focusing on the one Templar the others hadn't been ignoring me.  Witchblade formed into a full armor to block their attacks as they came in with their swords.  I now ducked out of the way of another attack.  I moved in underneath the attack and ran my sword at the Templar's abdomen.  It was blocked by a black armor of some kind.  That was getting annoying.  I used Crush 'Em again to send a wave of gravity to push the Templar up into the sky.  While he was in the sky I hit him with a bolt of lightning.  This time he was consumed by the white electricity.  I turned around to face another Templar.  I saw there were also strange creatures coming out of the mist.  I wondered if the creatures would attack the Templars.  I didn't know.  There were a lot of them.  I thought I could do better if I could get above everything.  It wasn't just creatures coming from the mist.  There were more Templars, too.  They were all around me.  Monsters and Templars.  I did a spin attack like Link on the Legend of Zelda.  I cut down a couple of the creatures that had gotten too close.  I took to the sky.  I heard the Templars behind me laughing.  One of them said this was now my eternity.

I flew for a short distance and I spotted someone in the middle of a group of creatures.  I flew in closer.  I recognized the person.  It was Altaïr.  He was killing the creatures.  Cutting them down as fast as they could come at him.  But they never seemed to stop.  I used Battery and hit a number of them with bolts of lightning.  Altaïr looked up and spotted me.  I landed beside Altaïr.  We fought off the some more attacking creatures.  There seemed to be an endless number of them.  And now the Templars were showing up, too.  I got an idea.  I used Battery to charge Altaïr's sword and told him I just needed a small amount of time to prepare a spell

"And suddenly the unreal silence is broken by a lament," I started the spell that goes along with the song Dark Power of the Abyss by Rhapsody, "A lament coming up from the deepest, darkest abyss"

Altaïr attacked one of the Templars and was blocked by a black armor.  He spun around and came at the Templar from the other direction.  This time he got through and the Templar was consumed with white lightning.

"And from the seven gates of the dark fortress, the dead come back to face them  This is hell!" I continued.

"Are you almost done with that?" Altaïr asked as he blocked and countered an attacking Templar only to be blocked with black armor.

"Immortal fire, now rise, light my heart, light my way through the darkness, a guardian of space and time!" I finished.  A wall of white fire rose around Altaïr and me and expanded outward.  It was incinerating every Templar and mutant creature it touched.  Altaïr was staring at that.  I grabbed Altaïr's arm.  "It's time to get out of here," I said.  I focused on Through the Never by Metallica and on opening a portal to Altaïr's home.  A portal opened and I pulled Altaïr through.  It closed behind us.

Altaïr and I were now in what looked like a normal RPG town or one of the towns out of Assassin's Creed.  There were several civilians standing around staring at us.  Their jaws were on the ground.  Altaïr was staring at me.  He asked how I had done that.  I wasn't sure how to answer his question.  I saw everyone was still staring at us.  It popped into my head that we should give them something to stare at.  I saw a guard coming from off to the side.  He was trying to ask one of a stunned woman what she was staring at.  All she would do was point and mutter incoherently.  I kissed Altaïr.  The guard got through the staring people and saw us kissing.  He rolled his eyes as he looked at us.  "Hey, you two!" he said, "Take it somewhere private!  You're putting on a show!"

I looked over at the guard.  I think I had a silly little smile on my face.  He gave me a crooked smile in return and repeated me and my lover boy just needed to go somewhere private.  I walked with Altaïr around a corner and into a side street that was deserted.  Altaïr asked if I was going to tell him how I had done that.  I didn't answer him I kissed him again.  I noticed how it seemed to feel so real.  I could feel his lips.  I could feel the heat of his breath.  I couldn't get over how real it felt.  I was still kissing Altaïr when I woke.

----------


## Baron Samedi

*So EFFING BADASS! ROCK AND ROLL, RAVEN!* 

Reading this while listening to Tool is the shit!

----------


## Raven Knight

I fell asleep with my light/sound machine on and focusing on healing my friend Alicia.  I got to Alicia's room in a lucid dream state

I went over to Alicia sleeping in her bed.  I used the song Voices from the Macross Plus soundtrack three times.  Somewhere during the songs I lost my full lucidity and went semi-lucid

When I was done healing Alicia I got up to walk away from her and did a double take.  I wasn't alone.  There was a zombie from Resident Evil standing there looking at Alicia.  I got between the zombie and Alicia.  I told it to leave her alone.  The zombie looked at me strangely.  It was a partially decayed, ooze covered, maggot infested, worm covered, rotting corpse.  ::barf::   I wrinkled my nose as I got a blast of stench.  I told the zombie that decaying things aren't good for sick people, so he should leave.  The zombie stood there looking at Alicia for a bit longer and then went through the window and was gone.  I wondered what that had been about.  I figured I would find out more about the zombie.  I followed it through the window and outside

And onto the moon?  I did a double take at being on the moon.  I looked back to see if Alicia's house was still there.  It was gone.  I was on the moon now.  The Resident Evil zombie was standing there facing the other direction.  I asked the zombie what was going on.  I asked the zombie if it had been looking for me for some reason.  I asked it if it needed something.  Maybe healing?  Since I am a healer I would be glad to  The zombie interrupted me when it turned around suddenly and projectile vomited a stream of maggots, worms, mud, and rot in my direction.  My Witchblade formed into a shield mounted on my arm.  I deflected the stream of disgustingness.  I looked around me at the puddles of filth I had deflected.  "That was disgusting.  Truly disgusting.  Are you sick?  Or are you just disgusting?  If you're sick I can heal"

The zombie interrupted me again.  It changed into a large black blob of ooze.  I had a sense of déjà vu.  I had seen this before.  I had given this zombie a name.  Chicken-Wuss.  I had been calling this zombie Chicken-Wuss.  I used a gravity attack from Crush 'Em to push Chicken-Wuss away.

"What is the matter with you, Chicken-Wuss?" I asked the zombie blob as it turned back into a zombie, "What is it you're after, Chicken-Wuss?  Why do you keep coming back when you just keep getting your ass kicked, Chicken-Wuss?"

The zombie yelled / roared / snarled to stop calling it Chicken-Wuss.  It was spitting maggots and other assorted filth as it tried to talk.  I told him I will stop calling him Chicken-Wuss when he stops acting like a chicken-wuss.  The first step towards that would be to take his normal form and actually communicate with me.  The zombie apparently was not interested in conversation.  Chicken-Wuss changed into a cloud of gas.  It was the STINKIEST gas I have ever smelled.  ::barf::  It smelled like a thousand cows ate a thousand barrels of beans and then all farted at the same time while standing on top of a landfill full of rotting corpses drenched in sewer water.  I thought I might puke.  I summoned up a gas mask.  That filtered the stink out.  The gaseous Chicken-Wuss solidified into slime that dripped all over me.  I focused on powering up as the characters in Dragonball Z do.  A field of energy formed around me and vaporized the slime off.  The zombie appeared in front of me again.  I continued questioning the zombie.  I asked him why he had been watching me heal Alicia.  I asked if he needs healing.  Chicken-Wuss exploded into a wave of gore.  My Witchblade armor kept the filth off of me.  I was getting tired of trying to get information out of Chicken-Wuss.  I formed my Witchblade sword and then charged it up with lightning.  Before the zombie had even fully reformed I had sliced it right through the middle.  The zombie was consumed by white lightning.

"And don't come back!" I called out.  I was thinking I might head to the tower since I was already on the moon but everything around me faded to black and I woke.

----------


## Raven Knight

I was on the moon.  I wasn't lucid.  I looked around.  I saw I wasn't alone there.  Spike was there with me.  I thought that was strange that I would find a vampire on the moon.  I would have expected a werewolf instead of a vampire.  I walked over towards Spike.  He's hot.  I kissed Spike.  Spike said I was dreaming.  I said I already knew he was a dream.  He chuckled and said no, this is literally a dream.  He said to wake up and become lucid.  I looked into Spike's eyes and realized I was dreaming

Spike and I were on the moon.  Nothing else seemed to be going on.  I spotted a woman.  She saw us and came over.  She asked if we had seen Nomad.  I said no.  I said he had probably been delayed by Chicken-Wuss.  I said Chicken-Wuss is a glutton for punishment.  It seems he just can't get his ass kicked enough.  I said Nomad would make quick work of Chicken-Wuss and he should be here soon.  As if on cue a portal opened and Nomad came through.  He wasn't alone.  He was being followed by three strange creatures.  One looked like a giant bird thing.  A second one looked like a dinosaur of some kind.  The third one looked like a giant squid.  Nomad landed near us.  I asked him who his friends were.  He said they weren't friends.  I said I hadn't figured they were  I said I had the dibs on the flying type!  I was thinking about pokémon battles and was certain flying type would be weak against lightning.  I jumped into the air and took flight.  I used the song Battery by Metallica to summon a bolt of lightning on the bird creature.  The lightning hit the bird right in the face.  The bird squawked and fell to the ground.  It immediately righted itself and darted at me.  I blocked the bird's beak with my Witchblade armor.  I formed it into a sword and charged the sword with electricity.  I attacked the bird again.  This time I flew up on top of the creature and drove my sword directly into its head.  I pulled the sword out of the bird's head and sliced through its neck to make sure the job was finished.  My sword went about half way through the bird's neck.  Spike was on the other side of the bird, also with a sword.  He sliced the bird's neck the rest of the way through, effectively decapitating it.  The bird's head fell to the ground and the bird fell over dead.

A foul odor reached my nose.  I wondered if the bird thing had a foul odor when dead.  I was thinking there seem to be a lot more instances where I would rather forgo dream smelling than instances where I enjoy it.  I held my nose.  That did no good.  I turned just in time to see a huge Nomad slice what appeared to be a puking Chicken-Wuss in half once and then again.  Chicken-Wuss exploded in a rain of goop.  Nomad landed on the ground and made a small crater.  I went over to where he was.  His energy was wrong.  I had the idea his energy was unstable.  I asked if he was ok.  He seemed to be in a trance.  He finally said Chicken-Wuss had followed him.  He looked really pissed.  I figured he was just frustrated with Chicken-Wuss.  I thought maybe we could get his mind off of that.  I asked if he wanted to see his new space ship at the tower.  He perked up immediately and said yes.

We teleported to the landing bay.  There was a sleek silver ship there next to my Fire Valkyrie.  An entry melted into the side as if the silver was fluid.  I smelled a foul odor.  It was coming from Nomad.  I was about to ask if he had cut one when I looked and saw Nomad was covered with slime.  Spike was also covered with slime.  We had all been slimed.  I used a wave of energy to clear the slime off of us.  I thought that must have happened when Chicken-Wuss exploded.  Now we went into Nomad's new ship.  The entrance melted closed behind us.  The interior looked like the ship on Flight of the Navigator.  Nomad took the controls and we flew out of the landing bay at high speeds.  We were zipping around on the moon making all sorts of cool maneuvers.  I was thinking it was more fun than any rollercoaster.  I happened to look at Nomad.  He was wounded.  There was a cut on his arm that was maggot infested.  I asked Nomad what had happened.  He said he hadn't seen that injury.  I focused on healing it.  Nomad responded by changing form.  He transformed into a giant minotaur.  His new form ripped right through the hull of his new space ship.  I could tell he hadn't done that deliberately.  I used Of Wolf and Man by Metallica, directing the spell at him to transform him back to his normal form.  I asked what was wrong.  He said he couldn't control it.  The ship started repairing itself and was soon back in one piece.

The voice of the ship spoke.  It told Nomad to go into a scanning pod.  He did and it began scanning him.  His energy was definitely unstable.  There was a strange growth where it shouldn't have been.  The computer highlighted that.  Nomad asked what it was.  The computer said it was a parasite that feeds on negative energy.  It said it could remove it but Nomad would have to be careful or it could come back.  Stay calm for a while and it won't return.  A small laser focused on the growth and burned it away.  I asked Nomad how he felt.  He took out a plant.  I didn't recognize the plant.  He said it was for healing.  He set it down.  I looked at the plant for a bit.  Nomad said he felt better.  He said he wanted to find more dream warriors.  I was losing the dream.  I said I would be back if I could, but now I was about to wake up.  Everything around me faded to black as I woke.

----------


## Raven Knight

I was in space in my Fire Valkyrie.  I was flying next to a silver ship of some kind.  It looked like the ship off of Flight of the Navigator.  I did a double take at seeing that.  I flew in closer to the ship.  They were making contact.  My communication screen showed Nomad.  He said he had been wondering if I would be back.  Spike was behind him.  Spike said to make sure the second seat was open he was coming over.  I said fine.  Spike appeared in the seat behind me in my Fire Valkyrie.  He leaned over the seat and kissed me on my cheek.  I asked Spike where we were going.  Spike said Q had located a colony of dream warriors here.  He said we were going to check it out.  That triggered me to set my sound system to play Dream Warriors by Dokken.  It just seemed appropriate.

Note: Somewhere my lucidity slipped to semi-lucid...

We soon arrived at the outpost of the dream warriors.  They had an amazing city set up.  The city looked like something that would be seen in a dream.  We flew to a small area where we were able to land our ships.  Spike and I got out and I saw Nomad and Selene get out of the other ship.  A strange man came over to us.  He was tall and slender, not human.  He said he had been told we were interested in dream warriors.  He showed us to a strange silver building.  We went in through the door.  I saw him saying something to Nomad but I didn't hear what.

The room in the building was round.  There was a chair in the center of the room.  There were some people sitting around the edge of the room.  I noticed the individual at the center chair looked like Yoda from Star Wars.  I did a double take.  I had not figured Yoda to be a dream warrior.  Yoda called Nomad forward.  They were talking for a bit and then Nomad left.  Yoda turned his attention to me.  I went over to him.  He said here I would learn the ways of the dream warrior.  He looked at me strangely and told me to gaze into a bowl he had.  I looked in.  There were images flowing around.  It looked like a pensive from the Harry Potter books.  I saw some images of me briefly and then it went hazy.  Yoda looked a bit puzzled.  He looked at me again.  He said there was clearly more to me than the bowl was ready to show.  He said all would be revealed in time.  Spike came up next.  It looked like Spike had to work hard not to cop a serious attitude with Yoda.  Yoda seemed to ignore that.  They spoke momentarily and then Yoda spoke with Selene.  Yoda said now it was time to see what we have.

The next instant the four of us were in an arena.  There was a large rock golem.  Nomad immediately transformed into a large minotaur and charged it.  He ran smack into it with a CRASH!  It looked painful for Nomad.  He fell to the ground and I could practically imagine stars and birds circling his head as in a cartoon.  I told him to try attacking the enemy with blunt weapons other than his own head.  Witchblade formed into a large mace.  Spike pounded the ground and created a shockwave worthy of the Hulk.  Nomad hit the golem's leg with a hammer.  The golem tried to crush me under one of its hands.  I dodged and hit the hand with my mace.  Selene was halfway up the creature.  When she got to the top she ran a sword into one of its eyes.  Spike sent another shockwave and the creature collapsed into dust.  The scene around me changed

I was in a graveyard now.  I wondered where everyone else had gone.  The ground was shaking.  A large crack opened in the ground and a large hand reached out.  Fire was erupting from the crack.  I wondered what was happening.  A large ugly thing came out.  It's face looked a bit like Freddy Krueger.  It was obviously a dream demon.  Aside from its face it didn't look like Freddy.  It looked like a giant insect.  A ten foot cockroach with Freddy Krueger's face.  I formed Witchblade into a sword and went at the dream demon.  I sliced it right through the middle.  It split in two and then it formed two giant cockroaches.  Both of them had Freddy's face and were laughing.  They both grew to ten feet in height.  Both of them spoke at once.  They said they could not be killed.  Strike them down again and there would just be more of them.  I used Damage, Inc. to throw fireballs at one of the insects.  It blasted apart into 5 pieces and formed 5 more giant cockroaches.  Ok this was getting a bit out of hand.  I needed to drain its power.  It was a dream demon so I needed to be a dream warrior.  I focused on the song Dream Warriors by Dokken.  I could hear the song playing.  As the song was playing the giant cockroaches didn't seem to like it.  They were covering their Freddy Krueger ears with their insect legs.  The giant insects began to shrink down.  I focused the song on draining them even further.  Finally I was facing six cockroach sized dream demons.  I stepped on one of them and it made a satisfying crunch.  And this time it didn't reform.  The other cockroaches ran for cover.  I threw a small fireball at each one and it was incinerated before it could reach cover.  None of them reformed.  

Then I was back in the arena with Yoda.  Yoda looked at me closely.  He said I had obviously done this before.  He asked why I was really here.  I said I was just there to fight dream demons.  He eyed me closely.  He said he could see that was the truth, but it was clearly not all of the truth.  He asked what I saw him as.  I said Yoda from Star Wars.  The Jedi master.  He nodded thoughtfully.  I asked if that was his true form.  He said he has no true form.  Everyone perceives him differently.  I didn't question him further.

Nomad was saying he wanted to show us his tree house.  I said ok.  I opened a portal to get back.  Nomad asked what about our ships.  I said Q would bring them back.  I didn't know if I could hold the dream long enough to get back to the moon by space ship.  On the other side of my portal we were in a strange room.  There were lots of plants there.  I didn't recognize them.  Nomad said it was his greenhouse.  We teleported again.  Now we were in a large room.  It was a comfortable looking room.  I said it was nice in there.  Nomad said he wanted a joint.  I asked what is the point of smoking a joint in a dream.  I said I had to go wake up.  He said goodbye.  I saw Selene snuggle up next to Nomad just before I woke.

----------


## Baron Samedi

*Yes!* This is absolutely incredible!!! :Eek:  :Eek: 

I know we are doing this, but I am having a hard time believing we are doing this.  

I have to hear that dream warrior song now!!

Last night was the most amazing dream of my life, but also very sobering.

----------


## Raven Knight

I fell asleep to go into a WILD using my light/sound machine and isotronic sound tones.  BTW, these tones do seem to be quite relaxing to me, although I don't think I can say they work any better than relaxing music along with my light/sound machine.  It will take some more experimentation to better compare them

I focused on going to the moon.  I remembered I had made plans to meet Nomad and he said he would help me heal my friend Alicia.  I am continuing my week of healing sessions to help her get rid of a chronic illness she has been fighting with for a while.  I found myself standing on the moon.  I looked around for Nomad.  I spotted a couple of people.  I started approaching them.  Nomad was having a discussion with Selene.  I recognized the two of them.  Nomad looked over at me and motioned me over.  I approached them.  I asked Nomad if he was ready.  I said I could take him to my friend's house so we could use healing energy on her.  Nomad said he was ready.  I was about to open a portal when I heard a sound from Nomad.  I turned towards Nomad.  I asked what he had said.  He said he hadn't said anything.  As I was about to turn away, however, he meowed angrily.  I looked back at him.

"Did you just 'meow' at me?" I asked him.

"Uh" Nomad seemed perplexed, "No"  And then he hissed.  A very good imitation of a cat's hiss.  The dream slipped away at this point as I was awakened by two of my cats getting into a fight.

----------


## Raven Knight

I focused on getting to the moon.  The images on the inside of my eyelids took form and then I was on the moon.  I looked around to see if I could find Nomad.

I didn't see Nomad.  I did see I wasn't alone.  There was a zombie there.  My first thought was that it was Chicken-Wuss no I'd said I was going to stop calling him that and just go with Tooth, the name he had chosen in a different dream, until I got an actual name.  He was as disgusting as ever.  Dripping ooze, maggots, rot, decay the works.  I walked towards him without readying any weapon.  I didn't want it to look like an attack.  I asked him what had brought him here.  He threw a blob of disgusting at me.  I deflected it with Witchblade.  I told him that no, this time things weren't going to deteriorate into a mindless brawl.  Enough of this fighting when I didn't even know why we were fighting.

I thought I might try to get things on a more positive note.  I told him I was sorry I had started calling him Chicken-Wuss that was really quite immature of me.  But sometimes I can be a bit immature and sometimes it goes too far.  I told him the name calling would stop, or at least it would for my part.  I said I would like to have a real name to call him by since I didn't figure his real name was Tooth, either.  He didn't answer me.  He looked rather comical staring at me with one oozing eye and one eye lolling against his cheek.  I didn't let myself laugh.  He looked a bit confused.  I saw his mouth move and I wondered if he was going to projectile vomit on me again.  I said I had seen him watching me heal Alicia.  I asked if he needed healing.  I said if he was in need of some kind of healing I would do it.  In this place I can heal the body and the soul.  He looked like he might say something and then he suddenly got pissed for no apparent reason.  Now he did projectile vomit at me.  I jumped into the air and avoided the stream of puke.  I flipped over him and landed right behind him.  Without thinking what I was doing I grabbed both of his arms and held them behind him.  My stomach churned when I realized how closely I was holding him.  But I didn't let go.

"I don't want to fight you," I said, "I just want to find out what you need.  Why you keep coming back.  You wouldn't keep coming back if you didn't need something.  I'm going to let go of you don't attack me again."  I released his arms.  He turned around to face me.  The anger was gone from his face for now.  It was like he had a split personality.  I was just starting to ponder that idea when he was attacked from behind.  A black sword penetrated through his lower back and came out his abdomen.  The sword then cut upward, slicing him almost completely in half.  I was stunned by the sudden violence.  Tooth collapsed to the ground and transformed into a swarm of worms that disappeared in to the ground.

I was sooooo pissed I went to semi-lucid...  :Mad: 

I was pissed now.  I looked up at the person who had attacked Tooth from behind right as I was trying to get a dialogue going.  I did a double take as I saw a Templar standing there.  WTF?  I told him to get his f**king ass back where he belonged.  He laughed.

"Oh, was that your friend?" he mockingly asked, "I had a little accident with my sword"

"There's about to be another accident," I said, "involving your face and a comet"  I wondered if I could summon a comet to swing by and slam the Templar in the face.  Before I could consider how to do that we got into a sword fight.  I charged my sword with white lightning.  Witchblade armor blocked all of his attacks.  But some strange black armor blocked all of my attacks.  We seemed to be getting nowhere.  I was inspired to use a different song.  I focused on the song Enter Sandman by Metallica.  The part where the chorus says, "Exit light, enter night"  A spiral of white light radiated up and around the Templar.  At the same time a spiral of black 'light' spiraled down around the Templar.  When the two energies mixed there was a large explosion.  I saw the black armor on the Templar shatter and he was consumed by the white energy.  Now I was alone on the moon again.  I wondered where Tooth had gone.  I was going to look for him but instead I woke.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Mrow! haha.  Gottdamm Templars need to stay in their own dimension. Enter Sandman is my favorite Metallica song.  The black light and white light is sick!!!

"Nothing is true... everything is possible."  Where is that quote from?  I love it!!!

----------


## Raven Knight

I heard the quote on my current obsession, Assassin's Creed,  ::D:  although I think it was used by some historical individual...  I suck at history...  ::embarrassed:: 





> Mrow! haha.  Gottdamm Templars need to stay in their own dimension. Enter Sandman is my favorite Metallica song.  The black light and white light is sick!!!
> 
> "Nothing is true... everything is possible."  Where is that quote from?  I love it!!!

----------


## Baron Samedi

It's Nietzsche.  I wonder what those Templars will look like with my perception. Crazy that it attacked Tooth.

----------


## Raven Knight

09/30/09 Wednesday

I was on the moon.  I wasn't lucid.  I looked around to see where I was.  It didn't seem at all odd for me to be on the moon.  I started walking on the moon.  I wondered when the Earth would rise.  I wanted to see the full Earth in the sky.  I hadn't walked far before I heard something odd.  I turned and looked behind me.  I was being dive bombed by a giant bird!  A giant bird on the moon?!  I threw myself to the ground to avoid the diving bird.  It swooped over me and I felt the wind as it passed.  Wind on the moon?!  That didn't seem right, either.  I got up after the bird passed and I was almost plowed down by a charging dinosaur.  WTF?  I watched the dinosaur after it passed me.  A man was coming now.  It was Spike!

"Snap out of it, luv!" he yelled as he ran past, "You're dreaming!"

Spike jumped up and landed on the back of the rampaging dinosaur.  I saw a woman was in the sky and she came down on the dinosaur's head.  I realized the woman was Selene.  I saw the giant bird was coming back.  It was a flying type.  I should use electricity to attack it.  I used Battery by Metallica to summon a bolt of lightning to hit the bird directly in the head.  The bird did a face plant into the moon dust.  Spike landed on the bird's back and buried a sword in its head.  I saw Selene drive a sword through the eye of the dinosaur.  Turning around I saw Nomad standing next to what could only be described as a pile of calamari.

Something was descending from above.  I looked up and saw there was a person in the air.  My mind immediately told me it was Tooth.  He was huge.  Nomad drew his sword and prepared to attack.  Spike was standing next to me watching.  Selene was next to Nomad.  I wondered what was going to happen now.  I remembered wanting to try healing Tooth.  I was thinking about what healing spell might work best.  Tooth saw Nomad's sword and stopped in mid air, hovering.  He looked over in my direction.  He said I'd said I would help him heal him he said he was sick and couldn't control it.  I thought this might just work even easier than I had thought.  I had a brief thought of intruding Templars I pushed that thought out of my mind.  All I needed was to inadvertently summon Templars to join us!  He shrunk to a normal size and stood in front of me.  I looked at the filth and decay that was still oozing off of him.  He still looked more like a zombie than a person.  But that could just be on the surface

I focused on the song Touch My Heart, it is off of the soundtrack to the anime series Devil Hunter Yohko.  The song played through.  Golden energy seemed to be penetrating through Tooth.  It looked like it was dragging something out of him it was separating him into two individuals.  The separation process looked difficult and unpleasant.  I switched my tactics.  I switched to the song Come Out and Play by the Offspring, focusing on the lines "Gotta keep 'em separated" and "come out and play" to split the second individual away from Tooth.  Something hideous was being pulled out.  It latched on to Tooth with tentacles of some kind.  It wasn't going to let go.  Spike charged in and pulled Tooth out of the creature's grasp.  The both of them fell to the ground about ten feet beyond the creature.  The creature was taking a form recognizable to me now.  It looked like Freddy Krueger.  If I was seeing it as Freddy that probably meant it was a dream demon.  I saw the others were attacking the dream demon.  Instead of going in as well I used the song Dream Warriors by Dokken to drain the dream demon's strength.  Nomad was grappling with the dream demon.  Selene ran her sword right through its side, right through the chest area.  Spike grabbed onto the dream demon and sucked its energy in.  The dream demon didn't last long.  It was soon nothing more than a glowing vapor which Spike absorbed.

I went over to Tooth.  He was sitting on the ground now.  He looked a bit disoriented.  There were still things growing off of him.  Maggot infested wounds.  Rot and dirt.  But it wasn't nearly as bad as before.  "You had a dream demon," I told him, "and you might have another or something else.  I don't think dream demons usually partner up.  Let's go somewhere safe so we can do some more healing."

Nomad suggested we go to the tower.  I agreed and we teleported to the tower.  We were in a room that looked like sick bay on Star Trek.  I told Tooth to lie down on one of the examination beds.  He did that.  The computer scanned him.  It then spoke.  It said it had detected an unknown parasitic presence.  It said the presence was energy based and could not be cured by medical means.  Nomad now suggested we take Tooth to the healing glen.  He opened a portal and we all went through.

Note: From past dreams I read in Nomad's DJ I know I have been to this glen before, but this is the first time I remember being there.  It was the most beautiful forest glen I have ever seen.  I was so taken in by its beauty that I lost my lucidity

We were all in the beautiful glen.  Nomad, Selene, Spike, Tooth, and me.  I was looking around at the beautiful scenery when Tooth began having a fit.  A convulsion of some kind.  There were tendrils of golden energy extending from the trees, flowers, insects from every part of the glen and probing into Tooth.  I wondered what they were doing to him.  I instinctively knew they meant no harm.  That was healing energy.  This was a place of healing.  But that didn't change the fact Tooth was in a serious convulsion.  He called out for help.  I know nothing of how to handle convulsions except to keep the person from hurting themselves.  Selene had already grabbed one of Tooth's arms.  I grabbed the other, and Spike sat on his legs to pin them down.  As Tooth had the biggest convulsion of them all a form actually came up and out of him.  It looked like Freddy Krueger.  A dream demon?  Somehow it seemed like a bad rerun.  The dream demon glared at Spike and said he was a pathetic excuse for a  BLAM!  His head exploded.  I saw Nomad behind Selene with a large double-barreled shotgun that was still smoking at the barrels.  The dream demon turned to energy which Spike absorbed.  I couldn't help but laugh at that.  A pathetic excuse for a what?  He hadn't even finished his insult before he was dead!  A pathetic excuse for a dream demon

I looked back at Tooth.  He tried to get up.  He couldn't do it.  I told him to rest.  He'd had TWO dream demons inside him not a common thing.  Dream demons don't usually get along well enough to team up  I noticed he looked a lot better now.  He still had a couple wounds that were maggot infested, but they appeared minor.  I could see his true form now.  He looked like a child.  I am not very good at guessing ages, but my guess was around 12.  He looked so pale.  I heard something coming.  I looked up.  I saw a large something emerge into the glen.  It looked like a rock golem, but it was made out of beautiful crystal instead of stone.  It was being very careful of the vegetation.  It had a pleasant look on its face.  A warm and caring look I would not have thought a golem was capable of.  He leaned over and gently scooped Tooth into his arms like he was carrying his own child.  He said he would take care of the child.  He disappeared back into the foliage and was gone.  Everything around me faded to black as I woke.

----------


## Raven Knight

09/30/09 Wednesday

I woke up from the previous dream and went right back to sleep focusing on Alicia.  I had the idea that if I didn't hurry the night would be over before I could complete my healing session on Alicia.  I didn't make note of the time when I woke up, so I don't know how valid this concern was  I tried for a WILD but I got to the moon in a semi-lucid state.

I was on the moon.  I did a double take.  I hadn't figured on coming to the moon.  I wondered why I was there.  I looked around and I spotted Nomad.  Spike and Selene were with him.  I pulled an internal Homer Simpson (D'Oh!) as I consciously remembered I was going to take Nomad with me this time.  At least my subconscious had remembered!  I asked if Nomad was ready to go.  He said yes.  I opened a portal focusing on getting to Alicia's room.  For an instant I had the crazy idea that Nomad was going to say 'meow' like a cat  I looked at Nomad.  I couldn't think why I would expect him to do an imitation of a cat.  The four of us went through the portal.

On the other side we were in Alicia's room.  It was dark.  Alicia was asleep in her bed.  I told Nomad I have been trying to help her fight off a chronic illness that seems to be centered in her digestive system somewhere but the doctors have yet to get a fix on what the problem is.  I said I would do my healing spell again, and any healing he could add would be helpful.  I focused on the song Voices from the Macross Plus soundtrack.  Nomad started playing a strange instrument that I didn't recognize at the time (it was a didjeridoo, a wood wind instrument originating in Australia).  He was playing it in harmony with my song.  It sounded really good together.  Healing energy flowed around and through Alicia.  A couple of different colors of healing energy intertwined with each other to make beautiful patterns as the light flowed through her, washing the illness out with it.  I used my song a couple of times and Nomad played along with me.  After the song was finished for the second time I told Nomad that should do it for now.  I thanked him for helping.

I got a thought.  I asked if anyone else was curious how Tooth was doing.  Nomad was.  I opened a portal to the healing glen where the crystal golem had been.  We all went through it.  Not far from the glen was a large cave.  The interior of the cave was mostly stone but it was dotted with beautiful crystals in it.  I admired the crystals for a bit before I noticed the crystal golem.  He was in the back of the cave with a child Tooth I assumed.  Although I have come to know Tooth as looking like a zombie.  That child looked nothing like a zombie.  The child was drawing on the wall with something.  The kid looked up at us when we entered.  He smiled.

"He's teaching me lots of cool things," the boy said.  He looked over at me.  "You said you wanted to know my real name.  It's Joseph."

"Like my pet," Nomad said, "His name is Joe."  As if on cue a big black dog came bounding into the cave and went over to Joseph.  The dog licked the boy on the face and the boy laughed.  I took a liking to the dog immediately.  I went over and pet the dog.  He wagged his tail in response.  I saw Q near the entrance to the cave.  I went over to him and asked if he thought Joseph would be ok.  He said it is all making sense now

Q Explains Tooth / Joseph: Q said it looks like Joseph has a natural ability to travel.  So he started doing it, exploring the ability.  Unfortunately there are evil forces out there who will try to prey on anyone they perceive as vulnerable.  A couple of dream demons got hold of Joseph and quickly made their home there.  Of course this enhanced his ability to travel to other people's dreams.  Unfortunately, since the dream demons are evil and have a lot of negative energy (hate, rage, anger, pain, etc.) they infected Joseph with their energy.  Q said it looks like Joseph is really a decent kid, but no one would be nice to be around with all of that negative energy in them!  He said now that the dream demons were gone his new friend was telling him ways to defend against dream demons.  Q said the kid is a fast learner.  He smiled and disappeared.

I remembered at the last minute that Nomad had wanted to talk to Q.  Too late.  Everything around me faded to black as I woke.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Wow... serious chills... I am crying because I realize the responsibility I have.  I feel foolish for thinking that I could do anything I want in shared dreams.  Of course not.  If it's a shared dream, at least the other person is real.  I feel like I was that kid in the Wargames movie, not even knowing that anything I was doing was real. This is not a game.  It's a very intense feeling.  I am glad we were able to help Joseph.  Realizing how the rage parasite infected me from going into a dream in a dark mood made me see that I could've easily become like him, and if I learned how to dream travel as a kid, I am sure that's exactly what would've happened to me.  I jeopardized the safety of us twice by my experiment with Selene (even though my gut instinct told me it wasn't true), and by allowing rage to infest me.  I appreciate your kind and forgiving spirit, which only humbles me even further.

The Dreamworld is amazing and beautiful, and I love it, but now I take dreaming seriously.  It's kind of like learning to bodysurf.... At first it's frustrating, until you learn how to catch waves with just your body (which is something I still hear people insist is impossible, though I just did it all afternoon!).  Then, it's exhilarating.  You seek bigger and stronger waves.  Then, it's humbling.  The ocean kicks your ass, and you feel like a fool for thinking you're a badass.  After that, you have more respect for the ocean, and your love grows deeper.  

The dream world is like the ocean to me.  Beautiful, mysterious, magical, dangerous, and deep... holding many secrets.

I am so glad we met, Raven Knight.  :smiley:   These journeys into the Dreamworld have been the most amazing, magical experiences of my life.   :Clairity's Hug:

----------


## cygnus

raven, i love your healing dreams. i recently experimented with using sound to heal/commune with an animal in a dream. i also think it's awesome how you've got Q as a mentor! haha!

i like how the past few of your dreams have unfolded. one thing i learned from tibetan dream yoga is that you always want to change things toward the positive. i'm wondering how i might have to use psychic self defense when i get into some more advanced situations like you're in. really interesting!

----------


## Raven Knight

I fell asleep with my light/sound machine.  I focused on doing a WILD to the moon so I could pick up Nomad before going to heal Alicia.  I found myself on the moon.  I looked around to see if I could find Nomad.  I didn't see him at first.  I was thinking he might not be asleep yet.  I then kicked myself and said it had never mattered before why would it matter now?  I started looking for Nomad.  I finally saw him come out of a portal.  A giant squid, a giant bird, and a dinosaur followed him out.  I pointed at the creatures.  I said he had brought some friends.  He said he was getting sick of those clowns.  He transformed into a giant minotaur with a huge sword and sliced them up rather quickly.  It was just a chore that needed to be done.  He seemed rather bored by the activity.  He transformed back to his normal form and waited in front of me.

"My friend first?" I asked.  He agreed so I opened a portal to Alicia's room.  Alicia was on the bed.  I went over to her.  I started using Voices from the Macross Plus soundtrack.  I noticed that Nomad didn't join in.  I was too focused on the song to think about that.  I didn't sense any danger.  I thought maybe he had just awakened.  I didn't think he was in any kind of danger.  I continued my song.  I heard Nomad saying my name behind me.  Why was he interrupting my song?  I shot him a dirty look for interrupting my song.  He was motioning to me.  He looked concerned about something.  I went over to him.  He went through the window and into the yard.  He pointed at my back.  I reached back and groped.  I found something.  It felt like a giant cockroach.  Gross!  I pulled it off of my back and threw it on the ground.  It tried to scurry away but Nomad stabbed it.  I wondered what the f**k that had been.  I used a brief healing spell to bathe both Nomad and me in healing energy.  I figured it couldn't hurt.  Nomad still had some injuries.  I couldn't tell if I did.  Nomad said we should go to the tower.  I said ok.  I opened a portal to get through.

Note: I'm not sure when, but somewhere in here I slipped to semi-lucidity...

On the other side we were in a Star Trek style sick bay.  The computer scanned both of us.  A droid (like in Star Wars, R2D2) gave Nomad a red potion.  He drank it.  I wondered what it was.  The droid led Nomad and Selene from the room.  Spike was beside me.  He said he liked this setup.  He said he was sure getting to see a lot more of me!  He smiled.  The droid examining me said I didn't have a parasite, but I do have a problem with negative energy.

"No shit, Sherlock," I responded to the droid.

Spike told me to be nice.  The droid indicated I should go to a different room for cleansing of the negative energy.  Spike and I followed the droid into another room where there was a shower.  Instead of water, however, I was bathed in blue and white energy.  It felt wonderful.  It was sooooo relaxing.  I was relaxed into a state of complete non-lucidity.  I was bathing in the energy.  Shortly after I lost lucidity I woke up.

----------


## Raven Knight

I was in a strange place.  I looked around to see where I was.  I wasn't lucid.  I saw I was in a forest of some kind.  It was a rather dark forest.  I wasn't alone there.  There were four horses there.  Three of the horses had riders.  I recognized the riders.  Nomad was on a black stallion.  Selene was on a flame red stallion.  Adult Link (From Legend of Zelda) was on a brown mare.  There was a white mare with flam red mane and tail standing next to me.  She nuzzled me affectionately.  Q appeared amidst us.  He looked at me and told me I was dreaming.  I tried to fly and found I could do it.  I landed beside my horse.

Note: Sometimes Spike will take an alternative form.  Tonight he looked like adult Link from Legend of Zelda.  He looked like Link does in Twilight Princess.

Q snapped his fingers.  We all now looked like elves.  Link didn't change at all.  Q handed Nomad a staff with a glowing crystal on it.  He said to deliver that to the mountain king.  A simple straight forward quest for now.  He added that we weren't the only ones who wanted that gem, though.  He disappeared.  I climbed onto my horse.  We started heading in the direction Q had indicated.  Nomad was looking at his staff.  He said something about Gandalf.  I said he was an elf Gandalf is not an elf.  I heard something behind us.  There were enemies coming.  Selene started firing arrows into the trees.  I didn't see the enemies yet.  We were in a closed in area so we rode farther along the path until it opened up to a point where there would be room to fight.  The enemies exploded into the clearing behind us.  They were all on horseback.  I did a double take at them.  Templars?!  WTF?  I heard Q talking to me telepathically.  He said not to worry, they weren't shadow Templars.  Just DCs in the training area.  Energy came from Nomad's staff and knocked a number of Templars off of their horses.  Some of the Templars went after Nomad and Selene.  Somehow Link and I got separated off from them and a bunch of Templars followed us.

Link was riding next to me as we led the Templars off to the side.  He asked me if I had decided to bring my own enemies today.  We came to a stop and turned to face the enemies.  Link used his sword to create a wave of force.  That wave knocked all of the Templars off of their horses.  The horses freaked out and fled.  A couple of Templars got trampled in the process.  Link jumped off of his horse and into the middle of a group of Templars where he did a spin attack.  He cut down four Templars with that move and made several others back away from him.  I jumped off of my horse and got into a sword fight with a couple other Templars.  My Witchblade armor blocked any attacks coming at me and I quickly returned attacks and cut down Templars.  I pulled my sword out of a dying Templar just in time to see Link dispatch one other Templar.  All of the Templars were now gone.  Some of their horses could be seen grazing on the grass.

Link and I met up with Nomad and Selene.  We were all back on our horses.  We headed farther up the mountain.  I noticed Nomad's horse no longer had a rider.  I did a double take.  I thought maybe he had woken up.  His horse was still following us.  We were almost to the top of the mountain.  There was a castle at the top of the mountain.  The castle of the mountain king.  I saw Nomad was back.  I thought the castle actually looked kind of creepy.  It was dark and had a lot of bats flying around it.  I wondered what kind of person this mountain king was.  I wondered if we should give this mountain king that staff.  I thought that might be bad.  Maybe this quest wasn't quite as straight forward as Q had implied.  A little plot twist.  Nomad was staring at the castle.  He disappeared again.  I wondered where he had gone this time.  The dream was slipping.  I told Link I was leaving.  He said he would see me back home then.  He leaned over from his horse and kissed me.  Everything faded to black as I woke.

----------


## Raven Knight

I fell asleep using my light/sound machine and went to the moon in a WILD.  I was able to meet up with Nomad there and we went to Alicia's.  The healing session went well this time.  There weren't any interruptions by any strange parasites and since Tooth has been cured and is now known as Joseph he didn't interfere, either.  The energy from the healing session left me feeling really at peace.

----------


## Man of Shred

Glad you got your job done!!!!

----------


## Raven Knight

I was in a strange place.  I looked around to see where I was.  I didn't recognize the location.  It was a dark passage that looked like a hallway in an abandoned building.  I walked for a while.  I was not even sure how I had gotten there.  There was dim light coming from a few overhead lights, but most of those were dark.  I could hear strange noises off to the side.  I couldn't identify them but I found them to be creepy.  I continued down the hall.  I reached the end of the hall.  There were three doors there.  They looked like normal office doors, but in the dim light they seemed ominous.  I tried the one at the end locked.  The one to my right was also locked.  I tried the one to my left and found it was open.  I went through it and into

A computer control center.  The walls were lined with very sophisticated looking computer equipment.  Q was in the room.  He said he was glad to see I had arrived.  He said I should do a reality check I am dreaming.  I wasn't sure what to do for a reality check since I was inside.  Trying to fly wouldn't work.  I tried to levitate.  I floated off of the ground.  I landed again, now I was lucid.

Q went over to one of the computer consoles.  He said this was the Outer Realms training area.  He said everyone else was also starting in one of these rooms.  He said I have a teammate; Link.  He said our opponents were Nomad and Selene.  He said the goal would be in the center of the maze.  He said it is basically a competition to get there first.  He said the halls are filled with zombies.  He said whichever team got both members to the goal first would be the winner.  He reminded me it is a training mission, so there is no real reason not to kill each other.  I asked him where Link was.  He said in another room like the one we were in.  He said finding our partner should be the first task.  He said he had already talked to the others so it was time to start.  He said if I forgot anything Link would surely remind me.  He said he had made sure Selene would remind Nomad if he forgot something.  He said the competition would begin now!  With that he disappeared.

I looked at the computers around the room.  None of them looked useful.  It looked like they were all for show.  I checked a couple of them.  The data they were displaying didn't mean anything to me.  I wondered where Link was.  I left the room and looked back down the hall in the direction I had come from.  There was nowhere else to go.  I thought I would get together with Link.  I focused on opening a portal to Link.  A portal opened.  I went through it.  On the other side I was in another similar hall.  The only difference was that Link was in front of me.  Link smiled at me and said he had thought I would come.  I asked him if he knew anything else about the competition.  He said he only knew what Q had told him.  It turned out to be the same thing as Q had told me.

Link and I entered a room at the end of the hall.  There were several doors out of the room.  They all closed shut tight.  We were attacked by zombies that clawed their way out of the ground.  Link had his sword and I used a sword formed from my Witchblade bracelet.  Using these weapons we quickly dispatched the zombies.  When they were all dead the doors opened up again.  I looked at the doors.  There were five of them including the one we had come from.  The room was perfectly round and all the doors were open now, so there wasn't even any way to tell which door we had come in through.  I looked at Link.  He asked me which door I thought we should take.  I wasn't sure.  I closed my eyes and tried to focus on our goal.  The problem was I didn't really know what the goal was.  Q hadn't told me.  I thought that was probably to keep anyone from teleporting straight to it.  I finally got a feeling about a specific door.  I pointed at it and then went for it.  Link followed me.  I stepped through the door and the floor fell away from my feet.  So much for trusting my intuition  I plunged down for what seemed like forever before I landed in a soft pile of grass.  I was not hurt.  It briefly entered my mind that Assassin's Creed isn't so far fetched for the fact Altaïr can jump 20 stories into a cart full of hay  I climbed out of the grass pile.  It looked like I was outside.  I had no idea how that could've happened.  I looked up.  I just saw the sky instead of the hole I had fallen through.  I was confused.

I noticed I wasn't alone.  Nomad was in the meadow with me.  He looked a bit distracted.  I wondered if he was lucid.  I remembered that we were competing, but I didn't really want to be an asshole and attack him when he wasn't lucid.  I walked over behind him and spoke his name.  He turned around and saw me.  I told him he was dreaming.  He said this meadow is amazing.  He said something here made him feel like he was on weed.  Really good weed.  I wondered if he had been on weed when he fell asleep.  I asked if he was lucid.  He said yes.  I asked if he remembered the competition.  He said yes.  I said then let's compete.  He said ok and took out a sword.  He just stared at me now.  He looked stoned.  But then he suddenly seemed to sober up and attacked me.  Fortunately my Witchblade armor is a bit swifter than I am.  It formed and blocked the attack.  Had he just been feigning that he was on drugs?  We exchanged a few attacks and finally I got an attack through.  He dodged just enough that the attack cut off his arm.  I did a double take and stepped back.  He didn't seem to be in any pain.  He looked at the stump and smiled as he grew a new arm.  He said he had learned a new trick.  He'd wanted me to see it.

For the next few minutes no one was getting anywhere.  My Witchblade blocked all of his attacks and my attacks were blocked by an invisible force field.  I finally decided to charge my sword with white lightning.  It works with the Templars after all but of course Nomad isn't a Templar.  I charged the sword with extra energy anyhow.  We exchanged more attacks.  I jumped up into the air and drove my sword right into the top left side of his force field.  Glowing cracks spread out from the point of impact. The shield gave way and my momentum carried me through the rest of my jump and my sword removed his head.  My first thought was, "Let's see you re-grow that!"  My second thought was, "Oh, shit!  I went too far!"  I heard Q telepathically remind me we were in the training area.  Nomad would re-spawn.  No worries.  But the body was still there.  I went over to it and it disappeared just before I reached it.  I looked at the empty spot.  Link appeared next to me.  He said he thought he knew where the goal was.  I pointed at the spot where Nomad had been.  Link asked what was wrong.  He said let's go.

I followed Link into a tunnel leading into a green hill.  The tunnel turned into a hallway.  Link and I were walking along the hallway.  He pointed to a door on the right.  It didn't look like anything special.  I reached out to open it.  The door was locked.  Link said it had been open a bit ago.  He started probing at the door.  I was losing the dream.  I told Link I thought I was waking up.  He said to just hold on a bit longer.  As if he thought it would help he kissed me.  The kiss felt so real.

Note: I held the dream a bit longer but I lost part of my lucidity...

He went back to the door.  He finally found something.  He pushed on a certain spot and the door swung open.  He said to hurry.  Link and I ran down a long hallway.  There was a glowing light at the end.  Was that the goal?  As we got closer I saw the glowing light was a trophy.  We entered the trophy room and reached for the trophy and BAM!  We crashed into two other people coming from our right.  Link, Selene, Nomad, and I were now all in a big pile on the ground.  We had apparently found the trophy at the same time.  That was just fine.  I was losing the dream anyway.  Everything faded to black as I woke.

----------


## Robo

I'm just curious, are you guys training for some specific purpose? or is this just for fun? I'm a bit confused  ::?:

----------


## Raven Knight

Partially because we have met some things in our dreams; dream demons and nightstalkers.  They have showed up consistently in my dreams for a long time... and now they show up in Nomad's dreams...  :Eek:  I don't know if Nomad counted on that when he said he wanted to share my dreams!  ::lol:: 

Also, it is the most realistic video game ever!  Complete virtual reality where we can decide how the game goes!  So it's also for fun!  ::D: 





> I'm just curious, are you guys training for some specific purpose? or is this just for fun? I'm a bit confused

----------


## Robo

Video game? I though you where dreaming  :tongue2: 

also, I would love to try dreaming with you guys when I got good enough at lucid dreaming, I just had my first one not too long ago, and you where in it  ::D:  

I posted it on the forums.

my timezone is GMT -08:00, so if you are around there I may eventually join you, when I get better at dream recall and stuff.

----------


## Mancon

Your dreams are pure awesomeness xD

----------


## Raven Knight

I fell asleep using my light/sound machine.  I was having a serious bout of depression this night and I wanted to get lost in the lights and sounds as I fell asleep.  I didn't focus on going to heal Alicia I thought my negative energy might end up doing more harm than good.  I didn't focus on anything specific.  I just let the patterns of light and sound take me into the dream state where I

I found myself on the moon.  That didn't really surprise me.  I am so used to going to the moon that it just happens automatically.  I wasn't lucid.  I hadn't placed a whole lot of emphasis on staying aware as I fell asleep.  So I was just standing on the moon trying to relax.  I stared up at the stars.  So many stars.  So clear and sharp without the interference of the Earth's atmosphere.  So beautiful  I was staring up at the stars when a portal opened.  Nomad came through.  My first thought was to leave.  I was thinking my negative energy could infect those around me.  I don't want that to happen.  I turned to leave but Spike was there.  He said I don't have to go.  I saw creatures come out after Nomad.  It seemed familiar.  A huge bird, a giant squid, and a dinosaur of some kind.  Now there was a chance to get rid of some of my negative energy.  I formed Witchblade into a sword and prepared to attack one of them.  Nomad was indicating to not attack.  I wondered why.  I waited even though I wanted to attack something.  Nomad pulled an Alex Mercer (Off of Prototype game).  He went to each of the creatures in turn and consumed them.  He absorbed them into himself.  I thought that was really strange.  I thought I felt the dream slipping.  I felt disoriented.  Everything faded to black, but I felt myself in Spike's arms

----------


## Raven Knight

I was in a city that looked like something out of an RPG.  I felt kind of strange.  A little disoriented.  I looked around at all of the people.  They looked somehow strange.  I couldn't quite place what was different.  I started wandering around.  I wasn't very coordinated.  I bumped into a couple of people.  A man violently shoved me away.  He shoved me into a woman.  She pulled away as if she thought I was diseased.  A man in white robes asked if I was ok.  I said I didn't know.  He said I should sit down.  He led me to a bench where I sat down.  The man said he would go fetch a healer.  I looked up at the man.  I didn't recognize him.  He told me to hang on.  He would be back.  He turned and walked away.  I sat there for a bit longer.  My head seemed to clear a bit.  I thought I could get up now.  I stood up.  I regretted doing that as I got dizzy.  I sat back down and my head cleared a bit again.  I heard people talking near me.  I looked up and did a double take.  There was a Templar talking to Altaïr.  Altaïr?  If I was looking at Altaïr then I must be dreaming.  My head was still too clouded to become fully lucid I became semi-lucid.

The Templar was saying he knew perfectly well that when Altaïr was attacked that the assassin witch would come.  He said this time it wouldn't help.  He said Altaïr and the witch might not hesitate to kill Templars, but he had a feeling they might hesitate to kill the opponents they would have to face now  The Templar disappeared in a wave of dark energy.  I was thinking he was a flakey jerk.  The wave of dark energy made me even more disoriented.  I had a brief urge to attack Altaïr.  I shook my head to try to shake that idea out.  I didn't want to attack Altaïr  I looked up at Altaïr.  He was being surrounded by the people on the street.  All of them had eyes that were solid black.  I knew they were being controlled by the Templars.  Altaïr had his sword out but it was clear he didn't want to attack them.  I got up.  A wave of disorientation hit me again.  Again I briefly wanted to attack Altaïr.  I fought off that thought.  That Templar energy was trying to control me.  I didn't want to let that happen.  I thought I should try to do something to get these people free of the Templar control.  I walked over to Altaïr.

"Raven!" he said as he looked at me.  His look turned to one of concern.  "Are you ok?  Something's wrong with these people.  They aren't acting of their own will.  We have to try to avoid hurting them"

I didn't respond to Altaïr.  I didn't have the focus.  I was putting all of my focus onto the song Liberate by Disturbed.  I was having trouble staying focused.  The people around us formed swords of black energy.  They attacked.  Altaïr blocked several attacks.  It was not easy for him.  He was having to cover for me as well.  The attackers clearly realized that and started closing in.  I focused harder on Liberate.  Finally the song started playing.  As it played through it seemed to break through to the people who were attacking us.  Golden energy flowed through them.  They broke off their attacks and now they looked disoriented.  I felt even more disoriented.  I completely lost lucidity.

Altaïr was still there with me.  The fact that I was with Altaïr didn't seem odd at all.  He was trying to get me to go with him.  I went along.  We got to the gates of the city.  A guard asked what was wrong with me.  Altaïr said I was tired and he needed to get me home.  I looked up at the guard and smiled.  He asked if I was ok.  I said I was tired.  Just tired.  Altaïr went to a horse.  He seemed to hesitate.  He got up on the horse and then held his hand down to me.  He helped me up on the horse.  I was now on a horse with my arms around Altaïr.  We were riding like the wind.  I heard someone yell something about an assassin but we didn't even slow down.  The yelling faded in the distance behind us.  I think I zoned out a bit

 I was on the horse with my arms around the horse's neck.  Altaïr was gone.  I sat up a bit and looked around.  I saw Altaïr and Nomad.  Spike and Selene.  They all had swords and were fighting Templars.  Their swords were sparking with white lightning.  I wondered where they had gotten the white lightning.  Then I saw Spike re-charge Altaïr's sword as they were fighting.  I was thinking I should be helping.  I felt pathetic for not helping.  I sat up on the horse.  I focused on Battery by Metallica and the bolt of lightning caught a Templar completely by surprise.  He was consumed by white lightning.  That was a bit satisfying  I heard someone yelling something about a witch being awake.  I think I zoned out again 

 I was in bed.  A comfortable bed.  At first I thought it was my own bed.  Then I heard someone playing a didjeridoo.  I opened my eyes.  I saw Spike, Selene, Nomad, and Altaïr.  There was another man there.  He was dressed as an Assassin.  He handed me a glass of something.  He said it was a potion that would help.  I sat up and took the potion.  It was sweet.  It was really good.  I drank it all.  I got a warm feeling inside.  I looked around at the people standing around me.  They were all there because they wanted me to feel better.  It felt good to be surrounded by friends.  I lied down on the bed and fell asleep which is when I woke.

----------


## Robo

Dang, have you thought about trying to find who or what is leading these Templars? at first I thought they where just something cool to smash (haha) but now it seems like they are really serious about making your dream life difficult.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> I noticed I wasn't alone.  Nomad was in the meadow with me.  He looked a bit distracted.  I wondered if he was lucid.  I remembered that we were competing, but I didn't really want to be an asshole and attack him when he wasn't lucid.  I walked over behind him and spoke his name.  He turned around and saw me.  I told him he was dreaming.  He said this meadow is amazing.  He said something here made him feel like he was on weed.  Really good weed.  I wondered if he had been on weed when he fell asleep.  I asked if he was lucid.  He said yes.  I asked if he remembered the competition.  He said yes.  I said then let's compete.  He said ok and took out a sword.  He just stared at me now.  He looked stoned.  But then he suddenly seemed to sober up and attacked me.  Fortunately my Witchblade armor is a bit swifter than I am.  It formed and blocked the attack.  Had he just been feigning that he was on drugs?  We exchanged a few attacks and finally I got an attack through.  He dodged just enough that the attack cut off his arm.  I did a double take and stepped back.  He didn't seem to be in any pain.  He looked at the stump and smiled as he grew a new arm.  He said he had learned a new trick.  He'd wanted me to see it.
> 
> For the next few minutes no one was getting anywhere.  My Witchblade blocked all of his attacks and my attacks were blocked by an invisible force field.  I finally decided to charge my sword with white lightning.  It works with the Templars after all but of course Nomad isn't a Templar.  I charged the sword with extra energy anyhow.  We exchanged more attacks.  I jumped up into the air and drove my sword right into the top left side of his force field.  Glowing cracks spread out from the point of impact. The shield gave way and my momentum carried me through the rest of my jump and my sword removed his head.  My first thought was, "Let's see you re-grow that!"  My second thought was, "Oh, shit!  I went too far!"  I heard Q telepathically remind me we were in the training area.  Nomad would re-spawn.  No worries.  But the body was still there.  I went over to it and it disappeared just before I reached it.  I looked at the empty spot.  Link appeared next to me.  He said he thought he knew where the goal was.  I pointed at the spot where Nomad had been.  Link asked what was wrong.  He said let's go.
> 
> I followed Link into a tunnel leading into a green hill.  The tunnel turned into a hallway.  Link and I were walking along the hallway.  He pointed to a door on the right.  It didn't look like anything special.  I reached out to open it.  The door was locked.  Link said it had been open a bit ago.  He started probing at the door.  I was losing the dream.  I told Link I thought I was waking up.  He said to just hold on a bit longer.  As if he thought it would help he kissed me.  The kiss felt so real.
> 
> Note: I held the dream a bit longer but I lost part of my lucidity...
> 
> He went back to the door.  He finally found something.  He pushed on a certain spot and the door swung open.  He said to hurry.  Link and I ran down a long hallway.  There was a glowing light at the end.  Was that the goal?  As we got closer I saw the glowing light was a trophy.  We entered the trophy room and reached for the trophy and BAM!  We crashed into two other people coming from our right.  Link, Selene, Nomad, and I were now all in a big pile on the ground.  We had apparently found the trophy at the same time.  That was just fine.  I was losing the dream anyway.  Everything faded to black as I woke.



I wish I remembered this dream.  What a kickass dream!!!  

The funny thing is, yeah. I was high when I went to sleep that night!  That force field is the one from the belt that Selene gave me, but you probably already knew that.  

And you did finally kill me like I wanted you to before. haha.

" 'Tis but a flesh wound! Come back here!"

----------


## Mancon

What brand is the light and sound machine? Where did you get it?

----------


## Raven Knight

It's called a Zen Master.  This one gives lights and sounds while playing a CD.  I think I got mine on eBay (it was a long time ago) but I think there are other places on line that sell them.  Check eBay or Google it.  :smiley: 





> What brand is the light and sound machine? Where did you get it?

----------


## Raven Knight

I fell asleep with my light/sound machine on and managed to WILD my way to the moon  For some reason I only managed to maintain semi-lucidity

I was on the moon.  I looked around.  There was no one there.  I thought there should be someone there.  I started walking around to see if I could find anything.  It was cold.  I didn't remember the moon being so cold.  I thought it did make sense no atmosphere to hold the heat.  Space is a cold place.  I tried to ignore the cold as I walked along.  I saw a portal open.  Someone came through.  That someone was followed by a trio of creatures.  A giant bird, a giant squid, and a uh a something else.  I couldn't identify the something else.  There wasn't much time to look at them.  The man who came through first must have been Alex Mercer he consumed all three of the creatures before landing on the moon surface.  I got close to the man.  It wasn't Alex Mercer.  It was Nomad.  I approached him.  He didn't look cold.  I wondered why I was so f**king cold.  Someone behind me put his arms around me.  That felt warm.  I could feel his warmth spreading through me.  He was singing softly in my ear.  I turned and looked.  Basara (lead singer of the band Fire Bomber from the anime series Macross 7) had his arms around me and was singing softly in my ear.  Selene appeared from nowhere.  She went over and hugged Nomad.  Basara pulled me closer.  His song was comforting.  Selene and Nomad came over to us.  Nomad said hello to me and Spike.  I looked at Basara and wondered where Spike was.  Basara shook his head to let it go.  I looked back at Nomad.  I asked where he wanted to go.  He said he wanted to meet the king of Hollow Earth.  I wasn't sure what he was talking about.  But I could try

I focused on using Through the Never by Metallica to open a portal.  Nothing was happening.  Basara kissed my cheek and resumed singing softly.  A portal opened.  We went through the portal.  I had to move out of Basara's arms but he stayed close.  On the other side I looked around.  We were in a massive underground chamber of some kind.  The sun was black.  That was really odd.  The plants were glowing.  The light was being produced by the plants.  That seemed backwards.  Blackness from the sun and light from the surface.  It was a beautiful effect.  All of the glowing plants in various pastel shades looked magical.  I was looking around at the plants.  I saw a luminescent humming bird.  It was flitting through the trees.  It was glowing with a faint blue glow.  It came over and hovered in front of me as if trying to decide what I was.  It decided I wasn't very interesting after all and flew away.  I heard Nomad yelling about wanting to see the king of the Hollow Earth.  I looked back just in time to see him disappear.  I didn't know where he had gone.  Maybe he had gone to the king, maybe he had awakened  Selene disappeared shortly after he did.

Note: I got distracted by the beauty of the landscape and I lost lucidity...

Basara and I looked around the beautiful landscape for a bit longer.  Basara resumed singing.  He was singing a bit louder now.  He got a guitar from somewhere.  He was playing it now.  I sat down on a rock near a luminescent stream.  There were brightly colored fish in the stream.  Everything here seemed to glow.  Basara continued playing and singing.  A few of the humming bird gathered around him.  They seemed attracted by his song.  He also got the attention of a couple of small fluffy animals.  They were brightly colored and looked like really fluffy bunnies.  Very cute.  And a couple of luminescent butterflies.  He had quite a gathering of the cute and the beautiful now.  He didn't pay his audience any attention, though.  He kept his attention focused on me and he continued playing and singing.  I loved the song.  It was a nice relaxing song.  The music felt good.  It didn't just sound good, it felt good.  I lost track of how long I sat there listening to Basara's music.  It seemed like forever and still it didn't seem long enough.  Finally I felt the dream slipping.  Everything faded to black as I woke.

----------


## Baron Samedi

This is the "something else."  

Kamapua'a, the pig-man demigod of Hawai'i, my 'aumakua, my ancestor-god, trickster-hero.

That's funny I thought that guy was Spike. I wasn't paying much attention. I was so excited to go to Hollow Earth, and I also wanted to see if it was like my wakewalking meditation. Apparently, it was!

----------


## Raven Knight

I had been seeing it as a dinosaur... this time I just didn't know what it was!  ::?: 





> This is the "something else."  
> 
> Kamapua'a, the pig-man demigod of Hawai'i, my 'aumakua, my ancestor-god, trickster-hero.
> 
> That's funny I thought that guy was Spike. I wasn't paying much attention. I was so excited to go to Hollow Earth, and I also wanted to see if it was like my wakewalking meditation. Apparently, it was!

----------


## Raven Knight

I fell asleep in my room and used my meditation to induce a WILD.  I hadn't heard anything from Nomad, so I was just focusing on keeping my awareness into the dream state.  I found myself on the moon.

I was on the moon looking around.  It was a dark and barren landscape.  I seemed more aware of that than I usually am.  I was also more aware of the cold than normal.  I remembered being depressed when I fell asleep.  I thought that probably had something to do with the cold now.  I wondered if there was anyone else on the moon with me tonight.  I didn't know if I would be meeting Nomad or not.  I didn't remember making any plans.  I was still standing there when someone put his arms around me.  I looked and it was Basara (lead singer from  the group Fire Bomber on the Macross 7 anime series).  He started signing in my ear.  It was a nice song.  It seemed to make the cold go away.  I turned around in his arms and then we were dancing on the moon.  It no longer seemed cold.  He was singing a slow song and we were slow dancing under the stars.  It was nice.  I felt at peace.

Basara had just finished his song when a portal opened.  Nomad came through it.  He was being followed by three creatures again.  I noted he always seems to arrive with an entourage of monsters.  He absorbed the monsters before landing in front of me.  He was looking at Basara strangely.  I wondered if he saw Basara or Spike.  I figured it didn't really matter unless he expected Basara to fight something  I thought it might look odd to Nomad when Spike refused to kill which Basara would refuse to kill.  Selene showed up shortly later and went over to Nomad.  They embraced and kissed.

Nomad said he wanted to find Walms  I wasn't sure who Walms was  I was about to ask Nomad who Walms is when he added that he wanted to tickle Walms.  Tickle him?  Nomad said that would stand out more than a fight.  I focused on Through the Never and opening a portal.  I wasn't sure if it would work since I don't know who Walms is.  I focused on the goal and a portal opened.  We all went through it.  On the other side I thought I caught a glimpse of a school.  Then I felt I was losing the dream.  I heard a yowling cat.  I woke up to my cats fighting.  I shot both of them with a water pistol.  They split in opposite directions.  Stupid cats!

Note: I am a cat lover, but they can be annoying sometimes!

----------


## Raven Knight

I fell back asleep after the cat incident.  I wanted to pick up where I had left off in the last dream

I was in school.  I looked around.  Everyone was eating.  There was nowhere to sit.  I felt left out.  Just like I always did in high school.  I didn't want to be there.  I was about to walk away when someone noticed me.  He was laughing.  They were laughing at me.  I wanted to disappear.  I felt someone's arms around me.  I tried to pull away but he held on.  What did they want?  Hadn't they teased me enough in high school?  I closed my eyes and focused.  This is a dream I can do whatever I want now they can't hurt me here.  I opened my eyes.  Everyone but a few people were gone.  Nomad was there.  He was laughing.  But he wasn't laughing at me.  He was laughing with another person I didn't recognize.  Selene was there.  She was smiling, but not laughing.  I looked at the man holding me.  It was Basara.  He smiled at me.  He asked if I was ok.  I said I guessed I had not been lucid

Nomad wanted to go to the moon.  I opened a portal and we went through.  We emerged near the tower.  The man we had brought with us seemed impressed.  We teleported into a biodome.  There were plants and animals all around.  It was a beautiful place.  The person we had brought with us was gardening.  He was planting flowers.  The animals were friendly.  I was petting a cat-like animal that was the size of a Great Dane.  It was silky soft and purring.  Our visitor now seemed to want to fight.  Nomad didn't want to do it in the biodome.  He said we could go to a coliseum.  He called to Q.  I telepathically contacted Q.  Q appeared near us.  I told him they wanted to use the coliseum.  He said no problem.  The next instant we were there.

I still didn't feel well.  I saw Nomad and the visitor engage in a competition.  I wasn't seeing much of it.  I heard some laughter.  I looked up as a ball zipped past my head and slammed into the outer wall of the coliseum.  When the ball hit the wall it turned into Nomad.  I heard someone behind me announce a goal.  Nomad disappeared.  I heard more laughter.  I still felt out of it.  Basara was holding me.  That helped again.  I turned to the others.  They were all laughing.  The laughter was contagious.  I couldn't help but laugh.  Laughing felt good.  I noticed our visitor was behaving strangely.  He was sitting on something I couldn't see.  He was talking about dreams.  Nomad said he was still dreaming.  He seemed disoriented.  I watched him for a bit longer.  He finally came over to me.

"Te veré en tus sueños, señorita," he spoke in Spanish.  I didn't know what he had said.  I don't speak Spanish.  All I understood was señorita.  He disappeared.  Then everything around me faded to black and I woke.

Note: I don't know if I got that Spanish sentence correct since I didn't understand it when he said it

----------


## Baron Samedi

I felt you were depressed when you felt cold.  I think that's what my friend was experience when she freaked out at me, when I saw her dream and she was a sad child, holding herself as if cold.  

I remembered we hadn't made plans before we went to sleep, but I wanted to see how good our communication would be in dreams, so I went to sleep with that intention.

Walms is a guy on here that lucid dreams every night. He has completed the Task of the Year.  He said he wanted to fight me. He had a dream of four people coming through a portal at school, and fighting him in a dream.  He mainly just goes over highlights in his DJ, and not details, (also English is his second language) but it sounded like us.

Here is the dream:

_FA, go out of bed and RC, teleport back to school, as it was time to fight, opened a DT, dont know why really, just felt like I must... and 3 people and one creature came out, one was a man, two woman and something that looked like a reptile, who they were was not important, but looked strong enough for me to have some fun, so time to play with them... then, I have a slight memory gap, basically the start of the fight, just know that when we started there was buildings, and by the time my memory comes back, only one of the buildings was standing, the others were trash, or whatever it is you call buildings destroyed, anyway, the reptile one was in the floor, and the other three were swarming around, one of them was in the floor, the other two flying, they moved to where I was, the flying ones seemed to be attacking, so I backed a little, the one in land was behind me and nearly hit me, barely escaped it, once behind the guy (I think the two flying were female), push him and tried to use the power with wind to obliterate the body, but the other two helped him, so teleported and attacked them both at the same time, then I think one of them teleported, or moved at light speed, one way or the other, used my shield for light speed, behind, above, just teleported again to prevent any harm, super gravity issued and then something (I think sound) made my magic go, at least got to harm them, then to take a munch of one of them, dont know who, but it wasnt tasty at all, after that nearly got hit by magic... again!? For a team of only four, they were doing pretty good, nearly hitting me twice in the first fight, started to climb through the rubber of buildings, after making it all clump with some more tricks and trap one of the enemies, then got in a hand-to-hand fight with the guy and got them back with wind blades again, that and claws + teleportation, they lacked experience, if only, was to let them live so that I could fight later, then woke up.
_
Here is the whole dream entry

Four against one. It's also entry #444!!!

He sent me a PM saying maybe he thought he may have fought us.  
I told him to meet us on the Moon. He said he couldn't (I don't know why).  He seems like a good candidate for dreamsharing, so I said, maybe we can find you, and open a portal back to the Moon.

I noticed from his DJ that he always fights people, so in order to stand out, I wanted to do something that was totally opposite of fighting, but still involved touching somehow.

I am very curious to read his next DJ entry!

----------


## Raven Knight

I was on the moon with Q.  He looked at me closely.  He said I clearly still had a lot of negative energy.  He said maybe Nomad would be willing to heal me again  He snapped his fingers.  The next instant we were in a room that looked like it might be in Nomad's tree house.  And what I was watching was borderline rated X!  He and Selene were getting hot and heavy on the couch.  I heard Q beside me saying oops.  He said it was a bad time.  We teleported again.

We were now in a beautiful forest glen.  Q said he had brought me to the healing glen.  He thought maybe spending a bit more time here would help.  He snapped his fingers and Basara appeared.  Basara looked disoriented and then gave Q a dirty look.  He said he could use a bit of warning before Q did that.  Q said a bit of healing music in the healing glen seemed like just the thing.  I saw the crystal golem.  He came over to me.  Q said I still had a lot of negative energy.  The crystal golem picked me up as if I was a child.  He carried me to the back of a cave.  I wanted to tell him I can walk just fine on my own.  I had the idea he wouldn't listen.  He lied me down on a soft bed of grasses.  It was comfortable. The entire place was just sooooo relaxing.  I heard a child ask if I was ok.  The crystal golem replied that I would be.  I saw the child.  It was Joseph.  He had a concerned look on his face.  I fell asleep on the bed of grass.  Basara was near by.  I could hear him singing.  I was so relaxed that I fell asleep.  This ended the dream.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> I was on the moon with Q.  He looked at me closely.  He said I clearly still had a lot of negative energy.  He said maybe Nomad would be willing to heal me again  He snapped his fingers.  The next instant we were in a room that looked like it might be in Nomad's tree house.  And what I was watching was borderline rated X!  He and Selene were getting hot and heavy on the couch.  I heard Q beside me saying oops.  He said it was a bad time.  We teleported again.
> 
> We were now in a beautiful forest glen.  Q said he had brought me to the healing glen.  He thought maybe spending a bit more time here would help.  He snapped his fingers and Basara appeared.  Basara looked disoriented and then gave Q a dirty look.  He said he could use a bit of warning before Q did that.  Q said a bit of healing music in the healing glen seemed like just the thing.  I saw the crystal golem.  He came over to me.  Q said I still had a lot of negative energy.  The crystal golem picked me up as if I was a child.  He carried me to the back of a cave.  I wanted to tell him I can walk just fine on my own.  I had the idea he wouldn't listen.  He lied me down on a soft bed of grasses.  It was comfortable. The entire place was just sooooo relaxing.  I heard a child ask if I was ok.  The crystal golem replied that I would be.  I saw the child.  It was Joseph.  He had a concerned look on his face.  I fell asleep on the bed of grass.  Basara was near by.  I could hear him singing.  I was so relaxed that I fell asleep.  This ended the dream.







> I woke up, and just laid there without moving. I wanted to have a sex dream with Selene.
> 
> I was in the big living room area of my living house with Selene.  We cuddled on the couch.  Raven teleported in.
> "Nomad? Oops! Sorry!" she teleported out.  I realized I needed to create a bedroom in my living house.  
> Selene and I started kissing.  
> 
> 
> *Spoiler* for _knotty knotty_: 
> 
> ...



_Commentary: I want to find out more about the crystal golem/frost giant. I wonder what his name is? He always helps us, and we don't know anything about him. I want to ask him about himself._

----------


## Raven Knight

It seems that some friends I have known in the dreams I used to have with my ex boyfriend have been showing up now that I have started dreaming again.  Here is a list of some of the people who will show up.  Keep in mind that this is how I see them, not necessarily who they are.  I see them as fictional characters that I am familiar with:

*People from the Physical Plane:*
Alicia: My best friend since high school.
James: My ex boyfriend.
Tina: My ex boyfriend's wife (it was her that he cheated with)
Mom: Self-explanatory
John: My brother, now he is deceased.

*Unique Entities:*
Roy: Appears as a 4 foot purple skinned alien with glowing blue eyes.  He taught me my telepathic powers.
Hetfield: My guardian spirit.  He guides me in my waking life and in my dreams.

*Appearing as Fictional Characters:*
Q: My spirit guide.  We have a long history.
Link, Spike, Sephiroth, Basara, Bakura: I believe these were boyfriends / lovers I have had in past lives in other worlds.  In my travels there seems to have been some kind of attraction that has been drawing me back to them.
Link and Sephiroth: Skilled swordsmen, also able to use magic.  Look like their images on the video games.  Sephiroth is in his fully human form.
Spike: A vampire.  Can go out in the sun for a while.  More of an energy vampire than a blood drinking vampire.  He looks like Spike from Buffy the Vampire Slayer.
Basara: The lead singer of a group called Fire Bomber on the Macross 7 anime series.  He is strongly opposed to killing anyone.  His singing has healing properties.  My Fire Valkyrie is in the background!  ::D:  
Bakura: Looks like the past version of Yami Bakura (not the kid Bakura) off of the YuGiOh anime series.  He is a thief by nature, specializing in stealth. 
Altaïr: Just recently I have been dreaming of Altaïr quite a bit... the main character from the game Assassin's Creed.  A skilled assassin.  Looks like my avatar.  ::D: 
I hope this clears up some of the people showing up in my dreams!  ::D:

----------


## Baron Samedi

Cool. And what about me? Just kidding.  Maybe you should post this on your first entry, because it's going to get buried eventually.

You dreamed of Tina? I don't want to meet Tina or James.

----------


## Raven Knight

> Cool. And what about me? Just kidding.  Maybe you should post this on your first entry, because it's going to get buried eventually.
> 
> You dreamed of Tina? I don't want to meet Tina or James.



Good point.  I'll put it at the beginning... with you mentioned since someone might just be arriving on the journal and not realize we have been sharing dreams.  ::D: 

And I don't especially want to dream of James and Tina, but it still happens occasionally.  ::embarrassed::

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Good point.  I'll put it at the beginning... with you mentioned since someone might just be arriving on the journal and not realize we have been sharing dreams. 
> 
> And I don't especially want to dream of James and Tina, but it still happens occasionally.



Hmm... Well, maybe you can put up a boundary to eliminate that.

----------


## Raven Knight

I fell asleep and went into a WILD.

I was on the moon.  I looked around to see if Nomad was there.  I didn't see him.  I remembered I was trying to find Pablo in the dream state.  I looked around a bit more for Nomad and then decided to see if Pablo might be dreaming.  I figured if Pablo was dreaming right now he might not be later, so I would try right away.  I focused on using Through the Never and on locating Pablo.  I had to focus quite hard but the portal finally opened.  I went through the portal.

On the other side I was in a dark place.  I wondered if it was a dream or if I had accidently attempted astral projection again.  That never works out well.  I tried to focus on what was going on around me.  I couldn't focus.  There was a man there.  I was finally able to see him.  He was about average height and had dark hair.  His hair was just long enough to cover his ears.  He was clean shaven and had dark eyes.   He was just standing there right now.

" Pablo?" I said.  He didn't seem to hear me.  I took a couple steps towards him.  "It's Raven.  You're dreaming."  He just looked at me with a blank look on his face.  I remembered he said mirrors are one of his dream signs.  I focused on creating a mirror in the room.  A mirror appeared behind Pablo.  I pointed at the mirror.  Pablo turned towards the mirror.  His own reflection could be seen in the mirror.  I said the mirror could be our gateway to the moon.  I used Through the Never to transform the mirror into a portal to the moon.  Pablo stared into the portal for a bit and then he turned to look at me.  He had a blank look on his face.  I looked closely at his face.  I wanted to be able to remember him.  I wanted to remember what he looks like for my dream journal.

" Pablo," I said, "This is a dream.  I'm Raven.  Now let's go through the portal to the moon.  There's so much I want to show you there."

"Raven?" Pablo asked tentatively.

"Yes," I said, "Raven.  And this is a dream.  Now let's go."  I went over to him and took hold of his hand.  I led him into the portal that had once been a mirror.  We went through the portal and I came out on the other side by myself.  I looked around.  I wondered where Pablo was.  I looked around and I spotted Nomad.  I asked Nomad if anyone had come through the portal before me.  He said no.  I pulled a Homer (D'Oh!).  I said I had found Pablo and opened a portal but now he was gone.  Nomad said we could go back for him.  I said maybe Pablo had woken up.  I said I might be waking up, too.  I said I would be right back.  Everything faded to black as I woke.

----------


## Baron Samedi

I totally forgot about the mirror dream sign thing.

----------


## Raven Knight

I found myself on the moon in front of Nomad.  I didn't immediately realize there was anything odd about that.  I started to wander off.  Nomad stopped me.

"Just in case you haven't noticed," Nomad said, "You're dreaming, Raven."

I looked around at the moon landscape.  I jumped into the air and flew a bit.  I was definitely dreaming.  I landed back in front of Nomad.  Selene appeared out of nowhere and hugged Nomad.  She kissed him quickly before letting go.  She looked like she was in a good mood.  I noticed that I was feeling a little cold, but I was thinking it wasn't too bad considering a couple of recent nights.  I was watching Nomad and Selene when someone put his arms around me.  I looked back and saw it was Basara.  Basara was looking at Nomad with some interest.

"Raven says you want to jam with me," Basara said casually.  He looked at Nomad a bit more then nodded.  "We should be able to get some good energy going.  Let's try it."

"In the biodome," Nomad said. 

Note: I got lost in the beauty of the biodome and went to partial lucidity.

We teleported.  Now we were in the biodome in a beautiful meadow.  I followed Basara to a nice area of grass.  I wanted to tell Basara that I was feeling ok right now.  I was about to say something when he indicated I should remain silent by placing one finger over my mouth.  He said I spend a lot of my time helping and healing others, I should be willing to accept the same in return.  I didn't argue with him.  I sat down in the grass.  Basara briefly spoke to Nomad and then he summoned a guitar and began playing and singing.  Nomad joined in on a didgeridoo.  The result was a very relaxing song.  It made me feel like falling asleep right there in a bed of soft grass.  Had the grass grown just since I'd sat down?  I wasn't sure.  But it made a very inviting bed.  I was hoping I wouldn't offend anyone when I lied down.  The music sounded actually it's hard to describe how the music sounded.  It felt amazing.  I drifted off into sleep near the end of the song and I woke in my own bed.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> I found myself on the moon in front of Nomad.  I didn't immediately realize there was anything odd about that.  I started to wander off.  Nomad stopped me.
> 
> "Just in case you haven't noticed," Nomad said, "You're dreaming, Raven."
> 
> I looked around at the moon landscape.  I jumped into the air and flew a bit.  I was definitely dreaming.  I landed back in front of Nomad.  Selene appeared out of nowhere and hugged Nomad.  She kissed him quickly before letting go.  She looked like she was in a good mood.  I noticed that I was feeling a little cold, but I was thinking it wasn't too bad considering a couple of recent nights.  I was watching Nomad and Selene when someone put his arms around me.  I looked back and saw it was Basara.  Basara was looking at Nomad with some interest.
> 
> "Raven says you want to jam with me," Basara said casually.  He looked at Nomad a bit more then nodded.  "We should be able to get some good energy going.  Let's try it."
> 
> "In the biodome," Nomad said. 
> ...



*Healing in the Biodome*
I opened a purple vortex portal right above my bed. I looked at it.  It was a spiral, a tornado of fluffy purple clouds, with little lightning sparks moving back and forth. I went through. I tumbled out of it, landed on my pua'a (wild boar) 'aumakua (tot
Selene ran up and kissed me on the cheek.  Raven Knight smiled at me weakly.  Basara was there. He gazed at me benignly.  He led her to a patch of soft grass.  The grass was the same type as in the Glen of Healing.  Basara started singing softly. I played my didjeridoo, matching his gentle intensity.  The vibrations of my music made flowers and plants spring up from the ground underneath it.

Basara began singing louder. It was like Raven's music. It wasn't coming out of his mouth, but out of the center of his being.  As he sang, golden energy flowed from the ground and into Raven Knight. She looked very relaxed. I couldn't tell if she was asleep or just resting.  I played my didjeridoo, pointing at the grass underneath her, and it grew to about four feet in height, lifting her off the ground as it grew.  

I looked at Basara.  He had a skin color that I can't really describe well, a dream color.  It was kind of pink, and also purple, but I don't really have a frame of reference.  His hair was light, almost white, but again, it was a dream color also.  He was tall and long-limbed with long fingers.  He was serious, caring, and seemed to carry an ancient sorrow, like the last person of a dying race would feel.

He wore a long sleeved tunic with a v-shape on his chest, and the tunic had pointy shoulders that paralleled the ground.  His long thin pants swooped out at the bottom, like bell bottoms sort of.  His clothes were also dream colors.  Red, gold, but, ah... I give up.

He had a simple pure mental focus on Raven Knight.



Jamming with astral entities on the dream plane! Woohoo!  :smiley:

----------


## Raven Knight

I fell back asleep focusing on the biodome this time.  I knew I had been there previously and I wanted to continue there

I was in the biodome.  I was standing next to Basara.  Basara asked how I was feeling.  I said I was feeling ok.  Everything actually seemed quite peaceful.  The biodome was a beautiful place.  Nomad asked if I wanted to try to find Mowgly.  I interrupted and told him that Mowgly's first name is Pablo.  He asked if I wanted to find Pablo again since I had lost him in the portal on my first try.  I said if he wanted to but if he would prefer not to, that was ok, too.  He said he would do it with me.  I focused on Through the Never to open a portal back to Pablo.  At first nothing was happening.  I wondered if Pablo might not be dreaming.  Nomad suggested we combine our portals.  He opened a portal and the two of them merged and became a vortex portal!

Note: When I refer to a normal portal I just call it a portal even though it may appear as a vortex.  When I refer to a vortex portal it is a portal that sucks everything around it into itself like a miniature black hole.

I got pulled into the vortex portal.  Selene and Nomad got pulled in right behind me.  I felt them grab my legs so we wouldn't be separated.  Basara showed off.  He flew along beside us.  I gave him a raspberry (Thbbbbb!).  He laughed.  On the other side we came out in another beautiful location.  A forest glen.  There was a small pond nearby.  I noted we had almost ended up wet!  There was a young man near us.  The man looked like he was about 20 years old and he had dark hair that was just long enough to cover his ears.  He was crouched in the grass and watching something with child-like delight.  He seemed really excited about something.  He sprang into the grass.  A bunny came hopping out.  He came out chasing the bunny.  When he came out he saw us.  He asked who we were.  Nomad said we had come to find him.  I told him he was dreaming.  He looked at me strangely.  Nomad asked if he was Pablo.  He seemed to hesitate  a bit.  Then he finally said yes.  I told him that since we got separated last time I had come back.  And Nomad had come with me.  I introduced Basara and Nomad introduced Selene.

I used Through the Never to open a portal back to the biodome.  I was hoping we wouldn't lose Pablo this time.  All of us went through the portal.  On the other side we were back in the biodome.  Pablo immediately took off to explore.  I noted that he seemed to be acting like a child this time.  I thought I remembered him being much calmer.  Now he seemed very excited by everything he saw.  He was saying something in Spanish.  I caught a few words increíble, bonita, and maravilloso.  Most of what he was saying I had no idea what it meant.  All I knew was that he sure looked happy.  He said a couple of things to Nomad and then took off again.  I went over to Nomad.  Something fell from his ear.  I was going to squish it.  It looked like a parasite.  Nomad picked it up.  He said it was a babelfish.  I looked at it.  It was a strange little neon fish.  It didn't seem to mind being out of the water.  He handed me the fish and said to try it.  I didn't really want to stuff a fish in my ear.  I finally put it in my ear.  I didn't like the way it felt.  It tickled and was slimy at the same time

Pablo was running around and looking at things.  He was still speaking Spanish.  I could understand him.  He was saying something about a bird that was absolutely amazing.  And a butterfly that was glowing.  The colorful fish in the water.  Nomad asked him if he wanted to go somewhere else or if he just wanted to keep exploring here.  He said he wanted to go somewhere new.  I used Through the Never and focused on getting to a good spot.  I just let the energy I was using guide me.  A portal opened.  We all went through it.  On the other side we were in another forest.  This one looked more like a tropical rainforest.  I noted that we were all wearing animal skins and my stomach churned.  It might be fitting with the time, but I didn't want to be wearing the skin of a dead animal.  I consciously focused on changing.  The next outfit I found myself in was that of an Assassin.  It seemed odd that the next choice was an Assassin, but I decided to let it be.

Something was coming.  Something big.  A huge kitty came crashing through the trees.  It was a giant saber-toothed tiger.  The big cat had been hurt!  It had what looked like a spear in its foot.  The cat stopped and growled at us.  It was in pain and it was pissed.  Basara responded as he usually responds to aggression.  He sang.  He had a guitar and he was singing a soothing song.  The cat calmed down.  It lied down on the ground.  There were other wounds on the cat.  I went over to the big cat and focused on Voices from the Macross 7 soundtrack to heal the injuries.  I saw Nomad pull the spear from the cat's foot and apply herbs to it.  Selene was tending to a wound on the cat's rear leg.  I saw Pablo stroking the cat's neck.  Finally the cat sat up.  The cat rubbed its face on me and then Nomad, knocking both of us down.  Selene laughed at that.  The cat was purring and what a purr!  The cat picked me up by my robes and tossed me onto its back.  I landed in soft silky fur.  Sooooo soft.  I snuggled down in the fur.  Basara was behind me now.  Snuggling with the kitty was so nice I lost part of my lucidity

"Snuggling with a giant kitty," Basara said, "Your dream wish is fulfilled!"  He laughed.

The cat carried the five of us through the forest at high speeds.  The speed was exhilarating.  The cat came to a stop at the top of a huge cliff.  There was a waterfall plunging into the depths.  A thick mist hung over the land down below.  Pterodactyls swooped through the sky.  One of them came down to the cliff and landed.  It eyed us momentarily.  It motioned to its back.  I thought that was strange.  I climbed onto its back.  And it took off into the sky.  I looked back and saw that the others were on other Pterodactyls.  We swooped down over the forest and out over the ocean.  The ride was breathtaking.  The Pterodactyl I was on did a barrel roll.  I fell off of the Pterodactyl and into the ocean.  I used Of Wolf and Man to change into a mermaid.  I used the song on the others to turn them into merpeople as well.  We swam down into the depths of the ocean.  We were surrounded by an array of colorful fish and some other larger creatures that I couldn't identify.  They might have been some kind of dinosaurs.  I was looking at a particularly colorful school of fish when everything around me faded to black and I woke.

----------


## Raven Knight

10/07/09 Wednesday

Note: I fell asleep with the intent of doing the basic Task of the Month: Scare a DC.  So I fell asleep with my light/sound machine on and the intent of scaring the $h*t out of someone!  I went into a WILD

I was in a building.  It was a building.  It was also loud.  There was a lot of barking going on.  I looked around closer.  The walls were lined with cages.  I looked into one of the cages.  There was a dog in it.  The dog was much too big to be in that cage.  The dog was barking viciously at me.  I looked in the next cage.  There was another dog, again, too big for the cage.  The dog was cowering in the corner of the cage and whimpering.  This was a sad place.  I wanted to let the dogs out.  I wasn't sure if they might attack me.  But this was a dream.  They couldn't hurt me.  I wondered if they might attack each other.  I didn't want to see dogs fighting.  I headed for the door to the building.  Outside I heard the sound I didn't want to hear.  A dog fight.  And people cheering and yelling.  The sound of the fight ended in a series of yelps.  I followed the sounds.  I found a group of people standing around a small pen with  two dogs in it.  One of them was lying down.  The other was snarling.  The dogs were being separated.  Money was being exchanged.  Apparently they had been betting on the dogs.  I felt ill.  A man got into the pen with the injured dog.  He was mad.  He kicked the dog hard, eliciting a loud yelp.  He was pissing me off.

"What do you think you're doing to that dog?" I asked the man in an angry tone, "You'd better stop it!"  I knew my threat sounded weak and empty.  I didn't care.

The man glared over at me.  "And who do you think you are?"  He kicked the dog again.  "No one tells me" kicked the dog yelp "how I should" kicked the dog yelp "treat my worthless" kicked the dog yelp "excuse for a mutt!"  He finished by kicking the dog yelp

I walked right over to the jerk.  "Get away from the dog or pay the price," I said.

The man laughed.  He kicked the dog again.  That did it.  I walked right over in front of the man.  He stood between me and the dog and glared at me.  I thought for a minute.  I decided to go with Prototype.  Alex Mercer.  I used Of Wolf and Man by Metallica to transform my body.  I changed my right arm into a razor sharp blade that looked like Alex's.  I was close enough to the man that just forming the sword caused it to run him through his middle.  He had a shocked look on his face as the blade cut through his flesh.  The man had on a white shirt which was rapidly turning crimson now.  The man went limp on the blade.  He was dead.  I pulled my blade out of him and he fell limply to the ground.

Note: I was getting into the dream role I was playing out and I went to partial lucidity...

"What the f**k?" one of the other men questioned as he saw my blade closer.  The other people who had been watching the dog fight ran in all directions in a blind panic.  Two men didn't leave.  They were staring at me.  One of them pulled out a gun and started shooting at me.  My Witchblade armor blocked the bullets.  I walked towards the man who was shooting at me.  Blood was still dripping from my blade.  The man emptied his pistol and then threw the gun itself at me.  He backed away, now he was babbling.  "No please no"  He backed into a wall and could go no farther.  Someone shot me in the back with a shotgun.  No effect through my Witchblade armor.  I ignored him completely and approached the man who was cowering.

"Please don't you can have the dogs all of them just please don't kill me" he begged.  He looked quite pathetic.  He crumpled into a ball and started whimpering.  (I was hit by another shotgun blast in the back.)   I wanted to see what kind of person he was.  I lifted his head with my human hand and looked at his eyes.  I could read what he had done.  I had an image of him beating one of his own dogs with a baseball bat until it died.  (I was hit by another shotgun blast in the back.)   He had done that because it had lost a fight.  What an a$$hole!  I cut him in two with my blade.  He had abused his last dog.

I turned around just in time to see the man with the shotgun disappear into the kennel.  I followed him.  He was standing in front of one of the cages.  He looked terrified and crazy.  He was pointing his shotgun at a dog.  He said I should leave or he would shoot the dog.  His hand was shaking so badly I don't think he could have hit the dog.  I transformed my left hand into a long tendril and snatched the gun away from the jerk before he could react.  He started backing away from me now.  He tripped over his own feet and fell on his butt.  He scooted backwards until he hit a wall.  Now he just cowered there whimpering.  I could smell a foul odor from his direction.  He had soiled himself!  When I got over to him I put him out of his misery by removing his head with my blade.  I heard someone behind me.

"Raven," Basara said, "Don't worry about the" he stopped when he saw the blood dripping from my blade.  I transformed it back to a human arm.  Basara turned a bit green when he saw the dead body I was standing over.  Basara looked quickly away from the body.  He collected himself and continued.  "I can sing to calm the dogs," he said, "and they should be able to form a nice pack in the biodome on the moon.  That place is a paradise for dogs, after all."  He still looked a bit green.  I walked away from the body and back towards the outside door.  Basara followed me.  I found the injured dog next to the first man I had killed.  I went over to the dog.  I focused on the song Voices from the Macross Plus anime soundtrack.  The music played.  It had the dual effect of calming me and healing the dog.  The dog got up and licked my face tentatively.  Everything around me faded to black as I woke.

----------


## Baron Samedi

ok. you completed the task... holy shit. that was more than intense.  ::shock::

----------


## WarriorTiger

At least now the puppies (every dog is a puppy to me) will have a safe place to be.  I'm glad you were there to save them.

----------


## Raven Knight

I was in a beautiful place.  I looked around and saw it looked like a garden of some kind.  There was a dog sniffing my butt.  I looked at the dog.  The dog sat down and sat up.  It was cute.  The dog took off playfully chasing a bunny.  That was also cute.  It looked like the bunny was not really trying to escape.  The bunny was playing with the dog.  Very cute.  I wandered through the forest a bit.  I saw a pink bunny with wings.  A bunny with wings?  The pink part didn't seem odd, but the wings did.  The entire place seemed surreal.  I did a reality check by trying to fly.  I found I could fly.  I became lucid

I looked around a bit more and soon realized I was in the biodome on the moon.  It was very peaceful and beautiful.  A colorful bird flew down from the trees and landed on my shoulder.  It sang a brief beautiful song before flying off.  I wondered where Nomad was.  As if on cue he appeared.  I said hi to him but he didn't seem to hear me.  He acted very disoriented.  I asked him if he was ok.  He didn't respond.  I thought maybe he wasn't lucid.  I told him he was dreaming.  He still didn't answer me.  I told him to do a reality check.  A vortex portal opened behind him and pulled him through.  I grabbed for his hands as he went through but he slipped away.

I looked at the spot where I had seen Nomad.  Something had been very wrong there.  I focused on Through the Never and on following him.  It took more effort to open the portal than it usually does.  I focused more energy on locating Nomad.  Finally a portal opened.  Before I could go through it, however, Nomad came falling out.  There were things on him.  Disgusting black things.  Four of them.  I formed Witchblade into a dagger to cut them off.  Nomad said he was going to absorb them.  I said I didn't think that was a very good idea.  Before I had even finished my sentence, however, Nomad had absorbed them.  He stood up and briefly looked ok then he looked like he was going to puke.  He puked a blob of black gunk.  He said he was going to be sick.  I looked at the black ooze he had puked.  I told him he should be in the Glen of Healing.  He was stumbling off in an abstract direction.  I went over to him and caught him as he was falling over.  I told him I would take him to the Glen of Healing and also use a healing spell on him.  With Nomad leaning on me I used Through the Never and focused on getting to the Glen of Healing.  We went through the resultant portal.

On the other side the crystal golem seemed to sense something was wrong.  He met us at the portal.  He asked what had happened.  I told him Nomad had absorbed some disgusting stuff possibly dark energy.  He took Nomad off of me and carried him to the back of the cave where he lied Nomad on the soft grass bed.  Joseph came running from outside.  He had an eagle perched on his arm.  Normally I would have admired the eagle but I was a bit distracted now.  Joseph asked what was wrong with Nomad.  I said he had absorbed some dark energy.  Joseph asked if it was a dream demon.  I said I didn't know the source of the energy right now, just that it had to be eliminated.  I used the song Touch My Heart off of the Devil Hunter Yohko soundtrack to purge the dark energy out of Nomad.  The song played through.  It had more of a visible effect than usual.  It was almost as if reality was warping around the golden energy it produced.  I didn't let myself get distracted.  I hadn't even finished the song when a portal opened behind Nomad and he was sucked through.  I let loose an expletive.  The crystal golem looked puzzled.  Joseph looked alarmed.  I was annoyed at whoever had opened that portal.

I focused on Through the Never again and on following Nomad.  I had to use extra energy again to make it work.  Finally the portal opened.  I went through it.  On the other side I was back in the biodome.  There was a woman there.  I was going to ask her who she was when I thought her energy looked familiar.  I went over to her and looked in her eyes.  It was Nomad as a woman?  "Uh Nomad?  Why are you dressed as a woman?"

Nomad was looking at his (her) reflection in a pond.  He (she) looked at me and asked me if I was gay or bi.  I did a double take.  I asked him what he was talking about.  I told him he needed healing.  I asked what had taken him from the Glen of Healing.  I figured it didn't matter.  I needed a safe location.  Nomad tried to walk but he still looked sick.  I caught him as he almost fell over.  He said he was hiding from IB's.  I asked what an IB is.  He said he wanted to sleep.  I told him I would take him somewhere safe for healing.  I teleported us to the sick bay room in the tower.  I told the computer to let no one in or out of the tower for now.  The computer said the tower was sealed.  I helped Nomad to one of the beds and then I used Full Moon Light from the Devil Hunter Yohko soundtrack.  I focused the healing energy on him.  Golden energy flowed through him.  It seemed to be cleansing out something disgusting.  There was soon a pile of sludge at the foot of the bed.  I repeated the song until there didn't seem to be any more sludge to remove.  I told the computer to remove the barrier so Nomad could go home.  The computer complied.  As if he had been waiting for the chance to leave Nomad disappeared.  I asked the computer to trace his path.  The computer said he had returned to his body.  I said that was good.  I gathered a sample of sludge and incinerated the rest with a fireball.  I inserted the sludge sample into the computer for analysis.  Everything around me faded to black as I woke.

----------


## Raven Knight

I fell asleep with my light/sound machine and the intention of doing a WILD.  My goal was to go to a friend of mine named Allison and use some healing energy on her.  As I fell asleep I focused on her.  I don't have as clear an image of her room as I have of Alicia's room so I focused on seeing her in a bed of grass similar to the grass in the Glen of Healing.  I figured it would be easier to maintain a clear image that way

I was in a beautiful forest glen.  It looked a lot like the Glen of Healing but I didn't think it was.  Allison was there with me.  She was lying on a bed of grass sleeping peacefully.  I went over beside her and focused on the song Voices from the Macross Plus soundtrack.  I spent some time rubbing her ankle gently.  Golden energy flowed through her as I focused on the song.  Music seemed to fill the forest glen.  When the song was done I repeated it.  I didn't know how much healing energy I might need to use.  When that song was done I thought it was good for now.  Since I had her permission to share a dream I decided to see if she could become lucid.  I went over to her and touched her arm gently.  I said her name a couple of times.  She didn't seem to want to wake up.  I wondered if that is normal when trying to awaken someone in a dream.  I tried a bit harder to wake her up.  I said her name a couple of times.  I finally got her to sit up.  She looked around a bit.  She finally looked at me.  She looked a bit disoriented.

"Have you seen Lacy?" she asked as she stood up.

"This is a dream," I told her, "Try doing a reality check."

"Sure," she said, "But first I have to find Lacy."  She walked away, calling Lacy as she walked.

"Wait a minute," I said, "This is a dream.  Lacy isn't here.  Do a reality check.  Here Check this out"  I used Battery to call a bolt of lightning into a nearby lake.  Allison stared at that.  She didn't look particularly impressed.  She looked quite alarmed.

"What if Lacy got caught in that?" she asked as she ran towards the lake.  She was still calling Lacy, although she was calling more urgently now.  I thought I had better calm her down or she would wake up.  I used Through the Never to open a portal to the biodome on the moon.  I spotted a dog that is a Rottweiler / Shepherd mix and called it through.  The dog came through and went over to Allison when I pointed to her.  Allison saw the dog and began petting it.  She was calling the dog Lacy.  She seemed relieved to find Lacy.

"Tigress," I called her, "You are a tigress."

Allison looked up at me, "You remembered.  Good for you."

"Now remember why you told me that," I prompted.

"So you could tell me if I'm dreaming" she said.  Realization dawned on her face.  "You mean I'm dreaming now?  This is a dream?"  She stood up and looked around.

"All you have to focus on is remembering this," I told her, "When you wake up jot down a couple of notes.  Anything to help you remember.  Ok?"

The dog was being ignored.  It jumped up on Allison.  This distracted her.  "Lacy!  You're safe!"  She was petting the dog when she disappeared.  The dog looked disappointed.  I used a portal to send the dog back to the biodome.  I was wondering if Allison would remember the dream when I woke.

----------


## WakataDreamer

Just a quick clarification for you... Nightstalkers aren't real. What you are describing is real, but all of these permanent, non-human and non-DC Dreamworld inhabitants, regardness or character or moral tendencies, are all lumped together as *Inorganic Beings*, the correct term fo them. Nightstalker is a term that was invented by someone on here a long time ago to purposefully fool the DV community into thinking that dreams were like World of Warcraft, so please don't use it. And, I'm sorry, but 'dream demon' also sounds kind of lame and WoW-ish, so please, just call them IBs.  :smiley:

----------


## Raven Knight

With all due disrespect,  :Pissed:  I have encountered nightstalkers / dream demons personally.  An IB is an inorganic being, refering to any entity that is non-coporeal, or energy based (does not have a physical body).  A dream demon is an IB, but it is a specific type of one that will invade people's dreams in order to feed off of their energy and fear.  A nightstalker is not an IB... it is a regular person that has learned to do shared dreaming but does it without permission and behaves in a hostile manner when they get there.  If you don't believe in these things or in shared dreaming I respect your right to your beliefs.  I didn't believe in it either until I experienced it personally.  I apologize if this is coming off as too antagonistic but I don't appreciate someone telling me how to record my own dreams in my own dream journal.  If you think they're lame then don't read them.  :Mad:  And please don't turn this dream journal into a debate on the existance of nightstalkers and dream demons.  I think there is a thread for that already in Beyond Dreaming.  ::?: 





> Just a quick clarification for you... Nightstalkers aren't real. What you are describing is real, but all of these permanent, non-human and non-DC Dreamworld inhabitants, regardness or character or moral tendencies, are all lumped together as *Inorganic Beings*, the correct term fo them. Nightstalker is a term that was invented by someone on here a long time ago to purposefully fool the DV community into thinking that dreams were like World of Warcraft, so please don't use it. And, I'm sorry, but 'dream demon' also sounds kind of lame and WoW-ish, so please, just call them IBs.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Just a quick clarification for you... Nightstalkers aren't real. What you are describing is real, but all of these permanent, non-human and non-DC Dreamworld inhabitants, regardness or character or moral tendencies, are all lumped together as *Inorganic Beings*, the correct term fo them. Nightstalker is a term that was invented by someone on here a long time ago to purposefully fool the DV community into thinking that dreams were like World of Warcraft, so please don't use it. And, I'm sorry, but 'dream demon' also sounds kind of lame and WoW-ish, so please, just call them IBs.



Please save argumentative comments such as telling us how to describe our dreams in Beyond Dreaming. This is a dream journal, not a debate thread.

----------


## Baron Samedi

LOL at your sig. You're silly!

I hope Allison remembered your dream. I wish you remembered our Jedi adventure. Man, it  WAS SO KICKASS!

Oh, well. We don't always remember, but we remember most. And that kicks ass!

----------


## Mancon

Jedi Adventure? That sounds...AWESOME! Can you post a link to it? or PM me a link?

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Jedi Adventure? That sounds...AWESOME! Can you post a link to it? or PM me a link?



It's the second to last dream in my thread. I think it's the third Jedi adventure in my DJ.  Use the search thread tool for the others.  One of them was a walking meditation.  

The last one was my favorite, fighting alongside the Zabraks.

----------


## Raven Knight

I fell asleep with my light/sound machine and did a WILD to the moon

I was on the moon.  I looked around.  I saw the tower in the distance.  I figured I would go there.  That would be a good place to find Nomad.  I teleported into the biodome.  I petted a Rottweiler / Shepherd mix that came over to meet me.  There were some other dogs playing around.  I heard a dog whimpering.  I followed the sound.  I found Selene.  She was sitting by the pond gazing blankly out over it.  There was a black Pit Bull licking her face and whimpering in a concerned manner.  Selene wasn't responding to the dog.  I went over to them.

"Selene?" I asked.  She didn't respond.  "Selene?  Are you ok?" I asked.  Still no response.  I looked around but I didn't see Nomad.  I tried to telepathically contact Nomad.  I got no response.  I touched Selene on the shoulder.  She looked up at me.  She had a blank look in her eyes.  They seemed darker than normal.  I had the idea she needed healing.  I took her hand and tried to get her to stand up.  She stood easily enough.  I led her through the biodome to the bed of grass brought from the healing glen.  Selene lied down on the grass and looked quite relaxed.  I focused on the song Full Moonlight.  I instinctively felt that was the right song to use.  White energy flowed through Selene as the song played.  When the song was over Selene focused on me for the first time.

"Raven?" she asked as if a bit disoriented.

"How do you feel?" I asked her.

"Tired," she said.

"Then maybe you should rest," I said.

Selene closed her eyes and seemed to fall asleep.  I stayed there and watched her sleep for a couple of minutes to be sure everything looked ok.  I was about to walk away when she disappeared.  I wondered where she had gone.  I didn't sense that she was in any danger.  I thought maybe I should check on her to see where she had gone.  I was going to but I was awakened by my cats getting into an argument

----------


## Robo

haha darn cats, I do hope selene is alright.

First you, then nomad, now selene, I think something might be trying to mess with you guys.

----------


## Raven Knight

I was in a strange place.  I looked around to see where I was.  It was a town like one I would see in an RPG.  It wasn't a big city.  It was a small village.  There were people walking around and talking.  There were only a few merchant booths with merchants talking to the people who were walking by.  It was a peaceful setting.  I walked over to one of the merchant booths.  He was selling a wide variety of crap.  Or at least it looked like crap to me.  I had the idea I needed to find my mother a birthday present.  I didn't want to buy her crap.  I went to the next booth.  There were some nice things there.  I looked at a couple of them.  I saw a couple of price tags.  I wondered if I had any money.  I reached into a bag strapped to my waist (I was wearing white robes).  I didnt find any money.  I pulled a Homer Simpson (D'Oh!).  How could I buy my mom a present without money?  I was frustrated.  I walked away from the merchant booth.  I was trying to think how I could get some money when the silence was broken.  There was a thundering coming.  It sounded like a herd of horses.  All of the people ran for shelter.  I noticed the merchant stand where I had spotted possible presents for my mom was unwatched now.  Maybe I could just go over and snag something

A horse came past the stand at full gallop.  It was a dark brown horse with a lighter mane and tail.  An arrow hit the horse in the ass.  The horse threw off its rider and bolted with the arrow still sticking out of its rear.  I wondered what a$$hole had shot the horse,  I looked and saw more horses approaching at a gallop.  I looked at the man who had been thrown from his horse.  Those others were after him.  I went to him to see if he was ok.  He was not hurt.  He got up and looked at me.  It was Altaïr.  If I was looking at Altaïr then I must be dreaming

"Raven!" Altaïr said, "Hurry!  They're coming!"

I looked at the approaching horses.  I could see them well enough now to see there were Templars riding those horses.  I focused on the song Battery and lightning struck at all of the Templars.  Many of them were caught by surprise and got consumed by white lightning.  As for the others, the horses were spooked and threw their riders before bolting off into a nearby forest.  The remaining Templars were on foot.  I used another bolt of lightning to charge Altaïr's and my swords with a bolt of lightning.  The remaining Templars, there were seven of them left, arrived and attacked us.  We fought them off using our electrically charged swords.  The final Templar was coming at me when Altaïr got him from behind.  He fell to the ground and was consumed by white lightning.  I saw Altaïr's hidden blade was sparking.  Apparently he had charged it with the energy on his sword.

"There's more coming," Altaïr said, "I saw them from the crest of that mountain."

I looked around and spotted Altaïr's horse.  The arrow was still protruding from its rear.  There was some blood, but the wound didn't look serious.  I went over to the horse and pulled the arrow out as quickly as I could.  The horse whinnied in pain and kicked out.  I pet the horse to calm it and used Voices from the Macross Plus soundtrack to heal the wound.  I told Altaïr his horse was fine now.  A horse nuzzled me.  It was a white horse with a red mane and tail.  The horse was familiar to me.  I climbed on the horse as Altaïr got on his horse.  I could hear more horses coming.  Altaïr and I took off and headed for a forest near the town.  We could lose them there.

We entered the forest and kept going as quickly as we could.  I could hear the Templars coming from behind.  They were getting closer.  Something felt strange.  It felt like someone was trying to find me.  I instinctively wanted that connection to be successful.  I focused on Through the Never to make the connection work more easily.  A portal opened up ahead of Altaïr and me.  Nomad fell out and managed to land on his feet.  I held my hand out to him as we rode past and helped him get onto my horse behind me with a jump.  He started firing white arrows at the Templars that were emerging behind us.  There were too many of them.  I looked back.  I focused on the song Battery.  I didn't know if the Templars would be expecting that so I tried to use more power than usual.  The lightning crashed down and broke right through their shields.  The Templars were consumed by white lightning leaving behind some confused and spooked horses.

"Your friend came back, too, I see," Altaïr said, "Or at least one of them did.  We need all the help we can get.  They're not holding back this time."

Note: Somewhere in here during the ride to the city I slipped into semi-lucidity...

I figured if he was saying that then there must be more Templars.  I tried to sense where their dark energy was.  There were more of them.  They were coming.  It seemed like so many.  Maybe we would be best to avoid them for now.  We rode up to a walled city.  We left our horses in a stable there and entered the city on foot.  It was a big place with many people going about their business and endless vendors hawking their wares.  It was hard to hear myself think.  I checked on the position of the Templars again.  They were getting closer.  They were still on our trail.  I told the others that the Templars were coming, we should blend in with the locals so maybe they wouldn't find us.  I looked and saw Altaïr was already gone.  I could sense he was still close, but I couldn't spot him.  Nomad was looking excitedly around at all of the action around us.  I thought he could've been wearing a sign that said 'TOURIST' on his robes.  I told him to blend in with the locals, just act like he belonged there.  Too late

"There!" came a voice from the gate, "It's the witch!  And she's with an assassin!  Kill them!"

The Templars started coming towards Nomad and me.  One of them dropped dead and was consumed by white lightning.  Altaïr had just stabbed him from behind with his still sparking hidden blade.

"Kill all of the assassins!" yelled a Templar.  Now they came in full force.  Altaïr came and joined us.  Nomad formed a force field around the three of us.  It pushed the civilians away.  The civilians were realizing that a fight was about to break out and they were trying to run for cover.  But there were so many of them they were having trouble getting out of the way.  Nomad reached out and pulled a single Templar into the shield with us.  I was about to ask why when he made like Alex Mercer off the video game Prototype and consumed the Templar.

"That's dark energy!" I said, "Don't consume that!"  There was briefly a dark aura around Nomad and then he absorbed that as well.  He glared at the other Templars as if daring them to get close enough for him to consume them as well.

"A demon!" one of the Templars yelled, "The witch has summoned a demon!  Stop it or it will consume your soul!"

"We can't fight them here," Altaïr said, "Too many innocent people will get hurt"

I focused on teleporting us to the forest.  The next instant we were there.  In a small clear area.  The town wasn't far away.  I could sense the Templars gathering together and heading straight for us.  Damn!  They must be able to track us somehow.  I told Nomad and Altaïr that maybe we could ambush them.  Nomad transformed to be 50 feet tall.

"Well" I said, "If the Templars didn't know where we were before, they sure know now"  Altaïr was just staring at the 50 foot Nomad.  Nomad shrunk back down and transformed into a big rock.  I told him they would probably still sense us even if we blend in perfectly.  They seem to be able to do that.  Nomad transformed into an Ent like on Lord of the Rings.  A big sentient tree that can move.  "Cool!  An Ent!"

Altaïr and I hid.  Templars entered the clearing.  One of them said he knew we were somewhere close he could smell us.  Without thinking I sniffed my armpits no stink.  It wasn't me they smelled.  I felt a bit dumb for doing that.  I had stood up.  One of the Templars spotted me.  He didn't get a chance to raise an alarm.  He dropped dead and was consumed by white lightning.  I caught a glimpse of Altaïr.  Other Templars came at me.  They ran too close to Nomad.  He grabbed them in huge tree-hands and crushed them.  Apparently their dark energy could not repair being crushed  The Templars were yelling about the demon now and shooting arrows at the tree that was Nomad.  As in Lord of the Rings, arrows proved woefully ineffective against an Ent.  He crushed some more of them.  I used Battery.  Lightning struck numerous Templars and also recharged Altaïr's and my swords and his hidden blade.  The Templars seemed to be focusing on me.  Someone said that if they killed the witch the demon would disappear.  I was surrounded.  I did a spin attack like on the Legend of Zelda.  I cut down the Templars around me.  When they were consumed by white lightning I saw Nomad crush a couple of Templars and Altaïr pulled his sword out of a Templar.  That was the last of them.

Nomad transformed back to his normal form.  I could still sense dark energy in him from the Templar he had consumed.  I used Full Moonlight to purge that dark energy out.  I felt a bit strange.  I figured I had been doing too much.  We should get somewhere safe.  I focused on Through the Never to open a portal to the moon.  A portal opened.  Nomad stepped through it.  I told Altaïr he could come if he wanted to.  He followed me through the portal.  It closed behind us.

We were now in the biodome.  I was standing next to Altaïr.  Nomad was looking at me strangely.  Altaïr was looking around at his new surroundings.  I heard him ask where we were.  His voice was coming from a distance.  I thought maybe I was going to wake up.  I felt dizzy and everything faded to black.  Just as everything went black I thought I felt myself in Altaïr's arms

Whew!  Long dream!  ::shock::

----------


## Baron Samedi

*ROCK AND ROLL!!!*

----------


## Baron Samedi

> haha darn cats, I do hope selene is alright.
> 
> First you, then nomad, now selene, I think something might be trying to mess with you guys.



Thank you, Robo.  Selene got sick when she was in The Outback.  I think she got in a fight with the black Isz.  She's still recovering.  I don't know what's wrong exactly.  I'll find out tonight.

----------


## Robo

No problem nomad, good luck to you.  Where exactly is this bio dome? Is it in space or something? or is it just floating around in the middle of nowhere?  
and kickass dream as always Raven  ::D:

----------


## Raven Knight

> No problem nomad, good luck to you.  Where exactly is this bio dome? Is it in space or something? or is it just floating around in the middle of nowhere?  
> and kickass dream as always Raven



The biodome is on the moon at the base of the tower.  Both are located in the dream plane.  So basically it is on the moon in a parallel dimension.  :smiley:

----------


## Raven Knight

10/10/09 Saturday

I fell asleep to the isochronic sounds and the lights of my light / sound machine.  I remembered Pablo saying he would help out with some healing, so my goal was to find him and bring him back to the moon with me

I went into my WILD and found myself on the moon.  I  was thinking about finding Pablo so he could help out with some healing.  I focused on Through the Never and on opening a portal to find him.  The portal wasn't easy to open.  I had to use a lot more energy than I thought I should have to use.  Finally I got the portal to open.  I wondered where Pablo could be that was so hard to get to  I went through the portal.

On the other side I was in a bedroom  I couldn't see any details.  I could barely make out a bed.  Someone was sleeping in the bed.  Pablo?  I went over to the bed.  I was feeling really disoriented.  I focused on stabilizing the dream.  I seemed to find a little success.  I went over to the bed and touched the sleeping figure on the shoulder.

"Pablo?" I said, "Wake up and have a dream"  I realized how strange that statement sounded.  Pablo moved a bit in his sleep.  He rolled over and looked up at me.  All I could see clearly was his face.  Everything else was spinning around me.  It was making me really dizzy.  I knew if I didn't leave here soon I would wake up.  I told Pablo we were dreaming and I was going to take him to the moon.  He looked at me sleepily.  It was no good.  I was too disoriented.  Everything faded to black and I woke.

----------


## Raven Knight

I did a WBTB this time combined with a WILD I think  I don't think I quite woke up completely.  I just kind of slipped from on dream into the next.  I was able to keep my lucidity.

I was on the moon in the biodome.  I looked around to see where I was.  I was wondering how Selene was doing.  I teleported to the sick bay area of the tower.  Selene was in bed sleeping.  I went over to her and looked at her closely.  There were readings on her displays.  I don't know how to read them well, but they all looked stable and strong.  She was going to be ok.  I teleported back to the biodome so I wouldn't disturb her.

I was back in the biodome.  I petted a pit bull that came over to see me.  I got a tail wag in response.  Basara appeared next to me.  I hadn't even had a chance to say hello to him before a portal opened and Nomad tumbled out.  He landed on his knees and started puking.  He puked a pile of black ooze.  It was disgusting.  I asked him what he had been consuming this time.  I told him he should probably try absorbing and returning a safe energy before doing it with something dangerous like dark energy.  He said he was getting use to it.  I said you can't get used to dark energy.  I helped Nomad over to the patch of grass that is like the Glen of Healing.  He lied down in it.  I focused on the song Full Moonlight.  Basara played his guitar along with me.  Golden energy flowed through Nomad and it seemed to be washing a lot of dark crap out of him.  Some insects came out to clean up the dark energy.  Nomad stood up and thanked me.  He said he wanted to check on Selene before we went anywhere.  I said ok and he disappeared.

Basara took advantage of that time to start singing to me.  I sat down on a small rock and listened to the calming song.  I was getting carried away by his music.  The song seemed to somehow go on forever and yet it ended too soon.

Nomad was back.  He said he wanted to go see the Colossus.  I used Through the Never and focused on getting there.  A portal opened up.  The three of us went through the portal.  On the other side we were standing on a boat.  I wondered where the boat had come from.  The boat had a really cool dragon head carved at the bow.  Very detailed.  Basara was rowing the boat from the back seat.  Nomad stood up and walked to the front of the boat and stood there with one foot on the side of the boat.

"I'm going to laugh when you fall off," I said.

Nomad stuck his tongue out at me.  He almost lost his balance before he stepped down into the boat.  I asked Basara if he needed help.  Basara said it was fine.  He said the current was doing most of the work.  He was just steering mostly.  We approached the harbor.  The Colossus was a huge golden statue that towered over the harbor on the left side.  It was not straddling the harbor as many images show it.  It was standing on a large pedestal on the left side of the harbor holding a torch out over the water with his right hand.  I was thinking it probably doubled as a lighthouse beacon for approaching ships.  The sheer size of the statue was amazing.  It sparkled in the sunlight so that it looked like it was on fire.  Beautiful.  I wanted a closer look.  I took to flight and headed for a closer look at the statue's face.  I stopped when a bolt of lightning struck the statue.  I jumped backwards in mid air.  WTF?  The statue came to life.  I looked down at Nomad.  Basara was staring at the live statue, clearly surprised.  Nomad seemed amused.

Note: This got me distracted from the fact it was a dream...  I went to semi-lucidity.

I turned back towards the statue.  There were two huge figures now.  The golden statue and another huge man in a toga with a crown who I instinctively knew was Zeus.  I flew down to the boat and landed as the two giants broke into a fight.  They wrestled on the ground, exchanged lightning bolt for fire ball.  They fought in a massive way, clashing with the sound of thunder.  Finally the golden statue threw Zeus into the sky and out of sight before returning to his pedestal and turning back into a normal statue.  I was still staring at that.  "Ok that was weird" I said to myself.  Everything faded to black and I woke.

----------


## Raven Knight

I was in a strange place.  It looked like the interior of a temple of some kind.  I didn't recognize it.  I noticed it was filled with aliens.  The aliens looked like humanoid bats.  Most of them were standing around the outer edge of the room.  There was one of the bat people standing in front of us.  He looked like he had a position of authority.  I recognized Basara and Nomad.  Basara moved closer to me and whispered in my ear.

"You probably don't want to do a reality check right now," he said, "but you're dreaming."  I looked at Basara.  I did do a brief reality check.  I levitated about an inch off of the ground.  That was enough to make me lucid.

The bat man in front of us was saying it was good that Nomad had brought allies.  He interrupted when Nomad tried to introduce us.  He said he already knew.  Three giant owls were led into the room.  The bat man said they were to be our steeds.  I thanked him for offering a steed and then asked if I could use my own.  He said that I could.  I focused on summoning the horse I have used repeatedly.  The white one with red mane and tail like flame.  I said the horse's name is Stardust.  The bat man looked at the horse and said the battle would take place in the sky.  Stardust opened up a pair of beautiful wings to reveal she is a Pegasus.  The bat man nodded and said I have a beautiful steed.  We all mounted our steeds and flew out through an opening in the ceiling of the temple.

We flew for a while and soon we joined into a large battle in the sky.  The enemies were using gliders and jet packs.  Our allies were all on the owls and fighting with magical tridents.  The battle was intense.  Basara said he wanted the battle to end as soon as possible.  He dove right into the middle of the fight on his owl and started playing music.  Planet Dance off of the Macross 7 soundtrack.  His owl proved to be very agile and he had formed a force field to protect himself and his steed from attacks.  I was hoping Basara's technique might work here at least until we can find out why they are fighting.  I focused on adding my energy to Basara's song.  I saw one of the enemies closing in to attack one of the bat people from behind.  I used Battery to shoot a bolt of lightning across in front of him.  It made him break off his attack.  Nomad was near me.  He said he was going to try to find out what caused this war.  I told him to go for it.  He took off in a different direction.  I looked back at the battle.  The allies had quickly realized that Basara was on our side, probably because he was on an owl.  The enemy was getting quite confused by that guy flying around on an owl singing.  I'm sure the energy from the song contributed to that.  I saw that Basara was trying to create an energy field to force the enemies back.  Stardust transformed into a flaming horse in the sky and dove towards a group of the enemies.  As they moved to avoid the fire they moved back behind Basara's shield.  They soon found their attacks were getting nowhere.  Finally they retreated into the distance and the battle was over.

The group of us were heading back to the temple.  I wondered where Nomad had gone.  I wondered if he had found the source of the problem.  I wondered if he might have gotten in trouble.  I told Basara I wanted to make sure Nomad was ok.  He nodded as I took off.  I focused on finding Nomad.  I could sense where he had gone.  His energy had left a trail.  I followed that trail.  It led into some foreboding mountains.  The terrain reminded me of Mordor from Lord of the Rings.  I spotted a tower in the middle of the wasteland.  I flew in low to avoid being seen.  I could sense something evil inside.  And Nomad had gone straight to it.  I climbed off of Stardust so I could go in more quietly.  I focused deliberately on a cloak over me to hide my energy.  I flew up the outside of the tower and looked into a room at the top.  I saw Nomad watching a demon I could only think of as Sauron considering the setting.  Sauron was looking into a pool of water that reminded me of a pensive from Harry Potter.  There was an image of wraiths in it.  Wraiths disguised as bat people.  So that was the problem.  Eliminate those wraiths, end the war.  Sauron was talking about blood and death.  Nomad had apparently seen enough.  He left through a window on the other side of the tower.  I wondered how we could get in and off those wraiths without angering the rest of them further.  I felt like I was in a twisted game of Assassin's Creed where the corrupt leaders needed to be eliminated to prevent a war.  Except there were no Templars, only wraiths.  I wondered if there were any local Assassins  I was thinking about that when everything faded to black and I woke.

----------


## Baron Samedi

MAJOR CHILLS. I am overwhelmed my emotions I cannot even describe.

----------


## Royalpeach

First of all, EPIC dream. I wonder if you'll continue it...?

Secondly, first time reading your DJ, and I'm glad I did! Your dreams are really vivid. Plus, I found this;




> "But the Master said we'd be invincible…" the third Templar said as he saw the second of his partners die.
> 
> "Who is your master?" Altaïr demanded of the last Templar, "Who sent you?  Who gave you your powers?"
> 
> "I will tell you nothing, assassin!" the Templar growled, "And next time we meet you will be begging me for a swift death!"  He disappeared in a flash of black flames.



Woah! This supports my theory that someone's controlling them even more now! Yayyyy!  ::D:

----------


## Baron Samedi

> First of all, EPIC dream. I wonder if you'll continue it...?
> 
> Secondly, first time reading your DJ, and I'm glad I did! Your dreams are really vivid. Plus, I found this;
> 
> 
> Woah! This supports my theory that someone's controlling them even more now! Yayyyy!



We will continue.  I am glad you are gaining perception into our dreams. Super cool. Thanks for reading.

----------


## Raven Knight

> First of all, EPIC dream. I wonder if you'll continue it...?
> 
> Secondly, first time reading your DJ, and I'm glad I did! Your dreams are really vivid. Plus, I found this;
> 
> Originally Posted by Raven Knight  
> "But the Master said we'd be invincible" the third Templar said as he saw the second of his partners die.
> 
> "Who is your master?" Altaïr demanded of the last Templar, "Who sent you? Who gave you your powers?"
> 
> ...



I agree with you that someone is controlling them.  It is a goal of mine to follow this through to the end.  And you've pointed out to me that I need to re-read some of my own dream entries... I had to look back to see where that happened!  ::lol::   ::thanks::  Sometimes it's surprising how clear a memory, especially a dream memory, can be at one point and then it fades away so quickly!  ::shock::

----------


## Baron Samedi

> I agree with you that someone is controlling them.  It is a goal of mine to follow this through to the end.  And you've pointed out to me that I need to re-read some of my own dream entries... I had to look back to see where that happened!   Sometimes it's surprising how clear a memory, especially a dream memory, can be at one point and then it fades away so quickly!



 I am so glad we both avidly update our dream journals!   I am learning a lot from rereading mine!

----------


## Raven Knight

I fell asleep with my light / sound machine and went into a WILD.  I wanted to try to do some healing on my friend Allison so I decided to do that first

I focused on picturing Allison and me in the biodome in the area that looks like the Glen of Healing.  Allison was sleeping peacefully on a bed of green grass.  I went over to her and focused on the song Voices from the Macross Plus soundtrack.  The song played and golden energy flowed through Allison.  It seemed to wash some dark stuff out of her.  I let the song play again until there didn't seem to be any more crap to wash out.  I stood there watching her for a minute after the song ended.  I was thinking maybe I could get her into a lucid dream.  I thought a bit more.  I decided it would be more important for her to remember the dream than for it to be a lucid one.  Maybe if we did something really cool

I touched Allison on her shoulder to try to gently wake her up.  She finally sat up and looked at me.  She said she didn't want to go to class today.  She said she really didn't feel like listening to Loserraga talk all class long.  I said I agreed with that thought let's ditch.  I said I knew something more interesting to do and it involved dragons.  She looked at me strangely.  She said dragons are cool

Note: In some dreams prior to posting on DV or MM I dreamed about a golden dragon.  I had several dreams about this golden dragon in which I released him from a prison he had been trapped in.  This dragon has appeared in my dreams periodically since then

I thought maybe I could summon the golden dragon from my past dreams.  That would be perfect.  I focused on calling out to the great golden dragon.  I could hear something big moving in the trees.  Allison looked towards the sound and stepped back.  I told her not to worry, the dragon is a friend.  I wanted to introduce her to him.  The dragon emerged into the clearing.  He was huge and amazing.  A huge golden Charizard.  The dragon came over to us and looked at me closely.  He flamed me slightly.  Allison looked shocked.  I told her not to worry about it Charizard was just angry at me for ignoring him for too long.  The flame had felt slightly warm but it hadn't burned me.  I asked Allison if she wanted to take a ride.  She said yes.  Charizard got down so that we could climb onto his back.  I let Allison get on in front of me because I thought it might make the dream a bit more intense.  If it was intense enough maybe she would remember it.  Charizard took off into the sky.  He sure did make an intense ride of it.  I noticed Allison had a sword.  She said something about enemies.  I didn't see any enemies.  Shortly after that Allison disappeared.  Apparently she had awakened or at least lost the dream.  I enjoyed the ride on Charizard for a bit longer before everything around me faded to black and I woke.

----------


## Raven Knight

I was on the moon in the biodome.  I didnt realize I was dreaming.  I walked around the beautiful forest for a while.  I saw a wide variety of animals.  Some of them were normal looking animals while others looked quite exotic.  I wondered where I was.  I had no memory of how I had gotten there.  I was wishing I had my camera so I could take some pictures.  There was no way anyone would believe this.  I was walking towards a small lake when a man appeared.  He looked familiar.  It took me a bit to place it was Nomad.  Nomad told me he had checked on Selene and she was just about at 100%.  I said that was good.  He must have notice the blank look on my face.  He said I should do a reality check.  I tried to float off the ground and it worked.  I became lucid

Nomad said we could go heal Alicia now.  I thanked him and opened a portal while focusing on getting to Alicia's room.  The portal opened and Nomad followed me through.  I went over to Alicia's bed and focused on the song Voices from the Macross Plus soundtrack.  Nomad joined in with his didgeridoo.  We played the song through a couple of times as the golden energy flowed through Alicia.  When the song was done I was thinking about getting her to remember a shared dream.  I thought she might remember me in a dream.  I told Nomad I wanted to do that.  He said ok.

I went over to Alicia and touched her on her shoulder.  She finally woke up and looked at me.  I didn't bother trying to make her lucid.  She asked me what time it was.  I told her it was late, but there was something I really wanted to show her.  She said she would see it in the morning.  I said it might not be there in the morning, and it would definitely be worth getting up for.  She tried to ignore me a bit longer.  I didn't take 'no' for an answer.  Finally Alicia got up.  I told her it was in her back yard.  I led her down the hall.  She seemed sleepy and disoriented.  I was hoping she wouldn't just wake up.  We got to the back door.  Alicia opened it and went out.  I followed her.  She asked what she was looking at.  I told her to just wait a minute.  I focused on calling to my horse.  The white one with the flaming red mane and tail.  The horse emerged from beside the house.  It trotted over to me.  Alicia looked at the horse.  She said it was just a horse.  I told her it was Stardust.  She said it was still just a horse.  Stardust unfolded her wings.  They were sparkling in the moonlight.  I saw Nomad come out of the house.  He walked over and patted Stardust on the muzzle.

"Let's go for a ride," I told Alicia.  She said she wanted to go back to bed.  I wondered how she could not want to ride a Pegasus.  I said she could go back to bed after a short ride.  She said she was sleepy.  This was frustrating.  I told her she was already asleep.  This is a dream.  So she is sleeping.  She said I was nuts.  She said she was going back to bed.  She turned around and went back into the house.  I was annoyed.  How could she ignore a Pegasus?  Nomad shrugged.  I asked Nomad if he wanted to go for a ride.  He said sure.  He would ride one of his dragons.  He summoned a blue dragon.  On the backs of our steeds we soared into the sky for a thrilling ride.  The flight was quite exhilarating.  I was thinking if only Alicia had come along she would have to remember this.  Everything faded to black as I woke.

----------


## Baron Samedi

It's hard to make people lucid when they're not even dreaming, isn't it?  I admire you for trying!

----------


## Raven Knight

I was on the moon.  I saw the tower in the distance.  I headed for it.  Since gravity was so low I decided to fly.  It was sooooo easy to fly.  I flew over to the tower and saw the biodome at the base of it.  I flew down towards the biodome and teleported inside.  I was now in a beautiful forest.  It was an interesting effect.  I could see the dark sky and the stars above but it was bright sunlight.  I decided to take a walk.  I walked for a while and watched the animals.  I soon met up with Spike.  I did a double take.  Spike told me I was dreaming.  He said to do a reality check if I didn't believe him.  I decided to do a reality check.  I tried to levitate and I was able to do it.  I realized I was dreaming.

Spike said he had heard that the Great Pyramid of Giza was on our agenda for tonight.  I had to stop and think about that for a minute.  Spike said Nomad was in the tower with Selene.  He said Selene was coming.  He said she was feeling better now.  I said that was good.  We teleported to the control room of the tower.  Nomad was there with Selene.  He had his arm around her.  I wondered if they were just being affectionate or if Selene wasn't feeling well yet.  Nomad asked if I was ready to visit the pyramid.  I said sure.  I focused on Through the Never and on getting to the Great Pyramid of Giza.  A portal opened.  All four of us went through.

On the other side we were in a vast desert.  We were close to a huge pyramid.  I looked up at the pyramid.  It was dark out and the moon was shining bright enough for me to make out some of the details of the pyramid but not all of them.  It was enough to see that the pyramid was amazing.  Nomad looked around as if expecting something.  I asked what he was looking for.  He said he was wondering if someone was going to stop us.  I didn't see anyone else in the area.  I looked at the pyramid.  There was an entrance about a third of the way up the side of the pyramid.  I headed for it and the others followed.  I flew up to the entrance to the pyramid.  The first passage we reached was actually quite small compared to the size of the whole pyramid.  I wondered why it was so tiny.

"Hope you're not claustrophobic," I said to the others, looking specifically at Nomad.  He said he had already dealt with that.  I started descending the passage into the pyramid.  I focused on summoning a torch to light our way.  It appeared and cast its light ahead of us.  We continued down the passage until it entered a larger chamber.  Following the walls revealed that there were torches in the wall.  I used my torch to light those torches.  When they were all burning we could get a good view of the room.  There were designs on the walls that looked like Egyptian hieroglyphs.  I didn't understand any of it.  There were decorative pedestals that were carved in intricate patterns.  There were statues positioned at even intervals around the outside of the room.  I felt like I was in a game of Tomb Raider.  I saw Nomad and Selene looking around one of the statues.  Spike came over to me.  He asked if it was what I had expected.  I said I hadn't known what to expect.

"Raven!  Spike!" Nomad called from across the room.  I noticed how realistic the echo of his voice sounded.  The two of us went over to them.  One of the statues had moved to the side and there was a passage revealed.  Nomad said Selene had found it.  She laughed and said he had helped.  Nomad said we had discovered a hidden passage.  We had to check it out.  I thought this was cool.  The four of us descended into the dark passage using my torch for light.  Up ahead the torch light seemed to be hitting a solid black wall.  That seemed strange.  I got closer to the wall and reached out to touch it.  It didn't seem solid.  And it was ice cold.  A voice asked who we were and demanded to know our purpose.  I said our purpose was exploration.  Nomad said it was discovery.  The wall retreated down the passage a bit farther.  We continued on our way.  We were entering another chamber.  I thought I saw a lot of treasure.  I was thinking that much treasure must be worth a fortune.  I was wishing there was some way to take some small trinket back with me to prove I had been there.  I was about to step into the chamber when the voice boomed again.

"Liars!" it boomed.  The dark wall pushed us back up the passage and out into the big chamber at the top.  It was a black mass now.  It was extending out and filling the big chamber.  It was clear we had overstayed our welcome.  We all headed back up the small passage to the outside of the pyramid.  A heavy stone door slid closed behind us with a deafening crash.  Nomad looked at me strangely.  He said it must be guarding the treasure.  And most likely the tomb of an undiscovered Pharaoh.  I didn't have a chance to say anything before everything faded to black and I woke.

----------


## Robo

That's what you get for being greedy  :tongue2: 

after all, it's just a dream, how the heck would you have taken it home with you?  ::lol::

----------


## Raven Knight

I spent the night at a Alicia's house this night.  I have an inflatable mattress which I fell asleep on.  I sleep nearly as well on this bed as I do in my own bed so this didn't interfere with my dreams.  I gave Alicia a healing massage before bed and then I focused on entering a dream where I healed Alicia.  I fell asleep with my light / sound machine on.  I didn't have to focus very hard to find myself standing next to Alicia as she slept

I looked at Alicia sleeping in her bed.  I was thinking I wanted to do more than I normally do.  I wanted to find a way to improve the healing effect.  I got an idea.  The Glen of Healing.  Maybe I could take her there.  I carefully pulled the covers off of the sleeping Alicia.  I carefully lifted her dream body out of her sleeping body.  That was a strange effect.  I focused on Through the Never by Metallica to open a portal to the Glen of Healing.  I felt Alicia stir slightly in my arms.  She was so light.  It was like carrying a feather.  A portal opened.  I carried Alicia through it.  I found we were in a beautiful forest glen.  It was definitely the Glen of Healing.  I looked around for a place to lie Alicia down.  The Crystal Golem emerged from the trees and looked at me with a look of concern.

"It's my friend" I said, "She's sick.  I've been trying to heal her, but I don't know if it has been helping."  I was feeling desperation to get Alicia some healing.  "Is there anything you can do?  Please?"

The Crystal Golem came over and looked at Alicia.  He shook his head slowly.  "You are right," he said, "She is sick.  But it can be healed.  Bring her this way."  He walked off into the trees.  I followed him.  He walked over to a clear flowing stream.  "Lie her in the water on her back," he said, "So the water flows from her head and along her body.  Go ahead.  Lie her in the water."

I went over to the stream and lied Alicia in the water.  The water flowed around her head and along her body.  It also seemed to be flowing through her as if he body wasn't solid.  I saw that as the water flowed into her it was crystal clear.  As it flowed out, however, it was a dirty brown.  I was alarmed at that.  I didn't want to pollute the stream.  As if sensing my hesitation the Crystal Golem said the stream would be re-purified by the glen's energy.  He said we needed to get as much of those toxins out of Alicia as possible.  He said my healing energy would help the process along.  I focused on the song Voices from the Macross Plus soundtrack.  Golden energy flowed through Alicia.  The stuff coming out of her turned from a dirty brown to a disgusting black.  The stream flowing from Alicia looked like toxic waste.  I focused on the song and it played through three times.  I looked at the crap flowing out from Alicia.  It was still disgusting.  

The Crystal Golem had left, but now he returned.  He said I should take Alicia home.  He said to be sure and bring her back.  The more of the toxins that gets washed out of her the better.  I lifted Alicia from the water.  I thanked the Crystal Golem.  He nodded at me and smiled.  I used Through the Never to take Alicia back to her room.  I lied her back into her body.  I turned and saw my own body lying on my inflatable mattress.  That was a bit disorienting.  Everything faded to black as I woke.

----------


## WarriorTiger

It sounds like you ended up doing astral projection coming back from the glen.  Really cool!

----------


## Raven Knight

> That's what you get for being greedy 
> 
> after all, it's just a dream, how the heck would you have taken it home with you?



Yeah.  That was a joke title.  It would be crazy weird if I somehow brought someone out of my dreams with me!  ::shock::   :laugh:   ::rolllaugh::   :laugh:

----------


## Raven Knight

I fell asleep with my light / sound machine on.  I went into a meditative state and then into a WILD.  My first focus was to go do some healing on Alicia.  I remembered there was something I wanted to try to add to the healing process.  I couldn't remember what it was called but I remembered that it involved focusing energy on the afflicted part

I found myself in Alicia's room.  I saw Alicia sleeping peacefully in her bed.  I went over to her.  I wanted to take her back to the Glen of Healing again.  I repeated what I did last night.  I carefully lifted her dream body out of her physical body.  It looked really strange.  I used Through the Never to open a portal to the Healing Glen.  A portal opened and I carried Alicia through it.

On the other side we were in the Healing Glen.  I saw the Crystal Golem standing nearby.  He looked over at me.  He saw Alicia in my arms.  He said I sure am a devoted friend.  He asked if I remembered the way to the stream.  I said I did.  I followed the path he had shown me to get to the healing stream.  I lied Alicia in the stream so the water flowed from her head to her feet.  I lied her on her back.  The clear water flowed through her and came out as a dirty brown.  I focused on the song Voices from the Macross Plus soundtrack.  At the same time I held my hands over her abdomen and focused energy into that area of her body.  Healing energy.  Golden energy flowed through her in response to the song.  Bluish white energy flowed from my hands into her body.  I kept that up for a couple of repeats of the song.   I was feeling a bit tired.  The Crystal Golem came over to me and pulled me away from Alicia after the second repetition of Voices.  He said I needed to be a bit more careful.  He said I wouldn't do her any good if I drained myself trying to heal her.  He said I could bring her back later.  But not tomorrow.  He said I should skip at least one day, preferably two.  Let the energy I had given her have time to work.

I told the Crystal Golem I would do that.  I lifted Alicia out of the water and opened a portal to get her back to her room.  I carried her through the portal and lied her back into her sleeping body.  She moved a bit but didn't wake up.  I turned to walk away from her.  Everything around me faded to black as I woke.

----------


## Robo

The crystal golem is right, you are a devoted friend  :smiley:

----------


## Raven Knight

I was in bed.  For some reason I had been thinking of something someone said in my dream journal I had been joking about bringing Altaïr back home with me.  I chuckled to myself as I imagined bringing someone out of my dream and into this physical plane.  I rolled over to go back to sleep.  Something seemed wrong.  I felt like I was being watched.  I tried to shrug that off.  We have four big dogs.  No one could get into the house without being at least barked at.  Most likely chased away.  I couldn't shake the feeling.  I finally sat up in my bed and looked over towards my door.  There was someone there.  Silhouetted in the doorway.  A man.  WTF?  I jumped out of bed so fast that I fell onto the other side of the bed on my face with a loud crash.  Very coordinated.  I have a staff near my bed.  I pulled myself to my feet and grabbed the staff.  I haven't had a lot of training, but I was hoping it would be enough to defend myself.  I was hoping the intruder didn't have a gun.

"Stay back!" I warned the intruder, "I have a black belt!" (That is a lie)

"Woah!" the man said, "Wait a minute there!"  He groped beside the door and turned on the lights.  I was momentarily blinded.  My eyes cleared and I now saw Altaïr was standing at my door.  I was so shocked that my staff fell from my hands and landed on my foot ouch.  Only a minor ouch.  And I didn't notice it much.  I was too busy staring at Altaïr.  Keep in mind I was not at all lucid

"But it was just a joke" I said, "I didn't really want to pull you out into this world  How could that happen?  How could it even be possible?"

"What are you talking about?" Altaïr asked.

"Ok" I said, "Let's look at this logically.  If you are in my room then there must be some way to physically cross between our worlds.  If there is a way for you to get here, then there must be a way for you to get back.  We have to find that way.  Where were you when you first found yourself here?"

Altaïr was looking at me strangely.  It looked like he thought I was stark raving mad.  There was a flash of white light and then Q was in the room with us.  He looked at Altaïr.

"What did I tell you to tell her when you got here?" he asked Altaïr.

"That she is dreaming," Altaïr said, "But she is awake"

Q just rolled his eyes.  "No, she isn't.  That is her dream body."  He turned towards me.  "Raven, do a reality check.  You're dreaming."

I looked at the digital clock on my bed.  It read QG:OD.  I looked over at Q.  He laughed.  He said yes, he had done that one.  I rolled my eyes at Q.  But I realized I was dreaming.

Q looked over at me.  He said the goal was to find out what those shadow Templars were up to.  He said I would need to find a Templar who would tell us what he knew.  Altaïr said that wasn't likely.  Q told me to focus, and if there was one, I would find him.  Just focus specifically.  And then remember anything he said just as clearly as I remembered Q's answers when I had questioned him.  Because even if he didn't mean to tell us anything he might still let something slip accidentally.  Q disappeared in a flash of white light.

I focused on Through the Never and on what Q had indicated.  I focused on what I wanted to find a Templar that was willing to spill his guts (Figuratively and maybe literally, too! :split:  ) or one stupid enough to let important facts slip unintentionally (And then spill his guts literally! :split:  ).  I had to concentrate quite a bit.  I was about to stop when a portal finally opened.  I looked at the portal a minute.  I was surprised it had opened.  Altaïr came over to me and we went through it.  I was wondering if Nomad was going to meet us there.  The portal closed behind us.

I looked around now to see if I could find Nomad.  I didn't see him.  Duh.  I would have to go to the moon first to pick him up.  The odds of him ending up here weren't good, especially since I wasn't in any immediate danger.  One of us in trouble seems to signal the other odd.  What I did see was a Templar.  He was standing in front of a small building.  I wondered what he was doing.  I wondered what he was guarding.  It seemed absurd that there was a single Templar standing in front of such an insignificant looking building.  And I noticed he wasn't standing.  He was sitting.  Was he asleep?  Had we just found some incompetent Templar asleep on guard duty?  And what was he guarding (or failing to guard) in that building?

"He must be the one," Altaïr said.

I noted the area a bit more.  The building, about the size of a small shed, was on the side of a hill.  There was green grass spreading out from the building in all directions.  There was definitely no way to approach it without being seen.  Of course that wouldn't matter if he was asleep  I decided to test to see if he was asleep.  I quietly walked out of the trees and into the open.  He wasn't as unaware as he looked.  He immediately stood up and aimed a bow and arrow at me.  He ordered me to come no closer or he would shoot.  That didn't worry me.  I walked towards the Templar.  He fired his arrow at me.  I knocked it away with Witchblade armor on my arm.  The Templar fired several more arrows at me.  He finally dropped the bow and ran the opposite direction.  I thought I heard a couple of expletives from his direction as well as the word 'witch.'

"Where you going, you flakey jerk?" I called after the Templar.  He turned to the side to head directly for the trees.  I didn't remember ever seeing such a cowardly Templar except maybe Robert when he ran from me  He had almost made it to the trees when he ran right into Altaïr.  He took out a sword and was trying to fight Altaïr.  I also noted he was looking around, most likely either for help or for a chance to escape.  I used Battery.  I focused on keeping the energy level low.  I didn't want to kill him.  The bolt of lightning knocked the Templar down.  I felt the dream slipping.  I didn't want to wake up now.  I tried to stabilize it but everything faded to black as I woke.

----------


## Raven Knight

I had awakened at a bad time.  I remembered that there was information we needed out of a Templar that we had found to be alone.  I was thinking I must have just vanished from there.  I focused on getting back to that location.  I closed my eyes immediately to go back to sleep.  I was hoping I wouldn't forget the first part of the dream, but it was the second part of the dream that would be the most important.  I fell asleep as I focused.  I failed to do a WILD but I did end up in the dream at the right place

I was in a green field next to a small building.  I went over to the building.  I tried the door.  It was locked.  It was just a small building but I was very curious as to what was inside.  I walked around the building to see if there was any other way in.  There were no other doors and no windows.  It looked like a storage shed.  I looked at the front door a bit longer.  Was there some way to pick the lock?  To break it?

"Raven!" a voice called from behind me, "You're dreaming!"

Dreaming?  I turned to look and see who was talking.  It was Altaïr.  And he had a Templar with him.  That surprised me.  The Templar was unconscious.  Altaïr was dragging him along.  Altaïr asked where I had gone.  He repeated that I was dreaming.  He said that was what Q wanted him to tell me.  I was looking at Altaïr.  That seemed to be reason enough to decide I was dreaming

"What is this?" I asked Altaïr.

"The Templar you knocked senseless," he said, "But I doubt he'll tell us anything."

"He doesn't have to," I said, "As long as he isn't a shadow Templar I can read the answers right out of his head."  I noticed his hands were tied behind him.  He seemed to be waking up.  I figured I could find out if he was a shadow Templar.  When he opened his eyes I looked into them.  They looked normal.  I didn't see any dark energy there.  What I did see was fear.  He said he would do whatever we wanted as long as we didn't kill him.  It was actually rather pathetic  But here is what we found out:

Robert De Sable has made a deal with a demon of course this already looked pretty obvious.  The demon had apparently promised Robert that he would be given complete control of that world once the demon had extracted all the souls he wanted.  That was the exchange.  The demon would get the souls of all those Robert and the shadow Templars killed for his torturing pleasure and Robert would get the power to take control of this world.

Now he wanted to be released.  Altaïr didn't want to let him go.  He was in a state of panic.  He said Robert had already given the demon the souls of all of his Templar followers.  As soon as he died the demon would take him.  That was why he had made sure to get assigned to this pointless guard duty where there would never be any action or chance he would be killed and taken by the demon.  I asked him if the demon would come to take him.  He said yes.  That seemed perfect.  I got a plan.  A somewhat evil plan.  ::evil::  I told Altaïr there was no further need for that Templar.  Get rid of him.  The Templar's protests were cut off when Altaïr killed him.  I focused on seeing the energy leaving his body.  I could see it.  It was strange.  The spirit leaving didn't even look conscious.  A portal opened.  I couldn't see the portal.  I could only sense the energy.  Two strange creatures that were only made of energy came through and took the soul through the portal.  I focused on opening the portal farther so I could use it.  Now I could find out who was behind this who mess

I went through the portal.  I sensed Altaïr following me.  On the other side we were in hell.  That is the only word I can think of to describe it.  There was a dark castle there.  Demonic creatures were circling it.  I could hear the screams of the tortured coming from within.  I spotted the two beings taking the unconscious Templar soul towards the castle.  I used Battery and a bolt of white lightning struck each one of them.  They took off for the castle. The soul was now just hovering there.  I flew up to where the Templar soul was hovering.  I looked at the castle.  I could hear something within.  I heard a roar of rage.  Something was coming.  There was a lot of power there.  Maybe I didn't really want to meet the source of that  But I had to know more.

Note: I didn't want to face what was inside, so I slipped to semi-lucidity...

I focused deliberately on a cloak to conceal my energy.  I flew in closer to the castle.  I stayed low.  I don't know if the demons knew I was there.  There was a courtyard full of horror.  Someone was on fire burning and screaming but the flames did not consume him.  Someone was being eaten alive by some kind of buzzard but he wasn't dying.  Someone was tied to a pole with his insides hanging out.  He was impossibly and horribly alive.  I felt sick to my stomach.  Then I felt stupid.  Altaïr!  I had just left him there!  What if they came after him?  I had to get back!

I flew as fast as I could back to where I had left Altaïr.  I looked down and saw Altaïr looking up at me.  I focused on the song Black Hole Sun and on getting back to the biodome.  The vortex portal opened.  It pulled a reluctant Altaïr in.  It was also pulling the Templar soul in.  I almost shut it but I couldn't bring myself to leave anyone to be tortured by that demon not even a Templar.  The vortex portal pulled both of them through and I flew though right after them.  I slammed the portal closed behind us.  Q appeared when we arrived.  He asked if we were ok.  He looked at the Templar soul.  He said he would take it somewhere safe.  He said if a demon had a claim on him it wouldn't give up so easily.  Q and the Templar soul disappeared.  Everything around me faded to black as I woke.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Wow. That is so intense. 

You know I had a similar very realistic false awakening last night practicing astral projection. It was so realistic I freaked out. 

And then, Don Juan himself appeared and talked to me. Everything is escalating. Sometimes dreaming is serious.

----------


## Robo

Holy crap!  Everything seems like it is reaching a climax, I'm starting to think that I won't make it in time,  ::blue:: 

But I'm doing my best!

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Holy crap!  Everything seems like it is reaching a climax, I'm starting to think that I won't make it in time, 
> 
> But I'm doing my best!



You're part of it!  There is not going to be a climax, but a great progression. mrdeano made it to The Tower!  I am looking forward to him updating his DJ!

----------


## Robo

Alright, you have more experience in this field than I do, so I'll trust you on this one  :smiley:

----------


## beachgirl

_This is really great..._ 
just starting to get into the energy here...thanks!
warmly,
beachgirl~~~

----------


## Raven Knight

Note: I recently got a PM requesting help completing a shared dream, the person asking would like to remain anonymous.  So I will refer to the person making the request as R and the person R was trying to get to as C.  I fell asleep with my light / sound machine on.  I didn't have a lot to go on.  I was hoping to be able to meet R on the moon so he could help me find C but R wasn't sure he would make it to the moon.  Keeping the focus on meeting R with a backup plan of trying to find C on my own I fell asleep into a WILD

I was on the moon.  I looked around.  I was alone there.  I thought Nomad might show up.  I didn't see him.  I looked around for R for a bit.  I still didn't see him.  I decided to try one more time to find R since he would have a better link to C.  I don't have a great link to R, but it is still better than my link to C!  I focused on Through the Never and on opening a portal to find R.  It took me a bit of time but one finally opened.  I went through it  I came out in a library of some kind.  This seemed so normal that I lost my lucidity

I didn't recognize the place.  I walked over to where there were some people.  There were a lot of manga books.  I thought that was cool.  I picked up a Ranma book.  I opened it up and started reading it.  I saw someone next to me reading another Ranma book.  I looked at him.  He seemed somehow familiar.  I couldn't place his name.  I was staring at him and trying to remember.  He finished looking at the Ranma book and went towards the checkout counter.  I grabbed another two Ranma books and headed for the checkout after him.  I would have plenty of Ranma to read later.  I was still staring at the man in front of me with the Ranma book.  I touched him on the shoulder.  He looked over at me.  A name occurred to me.

"R!" I said, "Is that you?"

"Do I know you?" he asked.

"It's me," I said, "Raven!  We know each other from uh the Dreamview forum is this a dream?"

I looked at the book in my hand (there was only one now).  I focused on the image of boy-type Ranma on the front cover and made it change into girl-type Ranma.  No cold water needed.  Apparently R also saw the cover change.  He said it was cool and asked why his didn't do that.  I became lucid.

"R," I said, "This is a dream.  I need you to do a reality check."

"Why would I do that?" he asked.

"Just humor me," I said as I pointed at his Ranma book, "Make the images in the book change.  Yours has a picture of Ryoga on it.  Make him turn into a pig."

I noticed the surroundings didn't seem stable.  Was I losing the dream?  Was R losing the dream?

"Forget that," I said, "Think about C!  Focus on C!  I need you to help me find C!  Call out to C now!"

R just stared at me like I was a lunatic.  I was hoping he was at least thinking about C now.  I looked into his eyes and tried to get a feel for C.  I didn't want to be nosey, I just wanted a feeling about C.  I got a feeling with no clear images so I pulled back immediately.

Note to R: I apologize if that was being too nosy  :Puppy dog eyes:  I didn't know how else to track C :sorry: And I didn't see anything else!

I focused on Through the Never and on finding C.  A portal opened.  I turned towards R, but he was reading his Ranma book again.  Apparently he had forgotten all about me.  I went through the portal

On the other side I was in a dark place.  I wasn't sure if it was dark because the location was dark or if I was making another half-assed attempt at astral projection.  If C wasn't dreaming it might be the AP choice.  But I couldn't even make out a vague outline of a room.  I was standing on a floor I couldn't see.  It was as if I had been struck blind.  I walked forward like a blind person.  I was getting nowhere.  I stopped and focused on C.  I focused on her energy as R had seen it.  I reached out as far as I could.  I felt something.  I headed in that direction.  The blackness was a void.  There were no obstacles.  I got closer to her energy.  I saw a person there.  I did a double take since I had thought it was completely dark.  It wasn't dark.  There was just nothing for the light to reflect off except total blackness.  Weird.

"Go away," the man said in a threatening manner, "She belongs to me now."

"Who are you?" I asked the man.  The man was dressed all in black with a black hat hiding his face in shadow.  I could barely make him out, a black figure on blackness.  But he was definitely there.

"I am C's eternity," he said, "I am all she has and all she will ever need."

"Let her out," I said, "She's a traveler.  She needs to be free."

While talking I was walking past the man.  I found something solid or sort of solid.  It was offering resistance.  It was like a wall of darkness made into a solid form.  There was some give to it but it also felt quite strong.  The man laughed.

"You are not welcome here," he said, "You will not intrude on our sanctuary!"

"It's not a sanctuary," I told him, "It's a prison."

"Of course you would see it that way," he said scornfully.

I focused on the wall in front of me.  It seemed solid, but it wasn't unbreakable.  It was solid darkness and complete silence made into a wall.  A song idea came to my mind.  I focused on the song Breaking the Silence by Queensrÿche.  The song blasted through the silent darkness all around me.  The man seemed surprised by that.  He was looking around for the source of the sound.  He demanded to know who else was there.  I focused the energy on the wall of blackness in front of me.  I focused it through my hand as I touched the wall.  Glowing cracks of light spread out from my hand in a spider web formation.  The cracks began crisscrossing all over the wall of blackness.  Right as the song ended I added a bolt of lightning from Battery to bring the entire wall crashing down.  A bright light shone from the other side of the wall.  It was blinding after being in the darkness.  But while I was blinded, the man was clearly in pain.  As my sight adjusted I saw he was shielding his eyes from the light.  Smoke was rising off of him as he screamed in rage, pain, or both.  He disappeared in a blast of smoke.

I was able to see into the light now.  There was a woman there looking at me.  She was surrounded by light.  She had long flowing dark hair.  It was hard to see much detail in her due to the fact she was silhouetted against the light.  She seemed somehow ethereal.  Was that C?  I was going to say something to her but everything around me faded to black as I woke.

----------


## Raven Knight

I was in a strange place.  I looked around to see where I was.  It looked like a futuristic control room.  I went over to one of the control panels.  There were a bunch of lights on it.  I wasn't sure what it was all for.  I didn't know where I was.  I went to one of the windows.  I looked outside.  I could see the moonscape out there.  This place was on the moon?  How had I gotten to the moon?  I looked down at the base of the tower.  There was a biodome filled with beautiful greenery and numerous animals.  It looked amazing down there.  I wanted to get a closer look.  I looked around the room for an elevator or stairway.  I spotted what looked like an elevator.  I headed over to it.  Just as I was almost to it the doors slid open.  Nate came in.  He looked at me for a couple minutes and then told me to do a reality check.  I said ok.  I tried to fly and found I could.  But there wasn't enough room to fly.  I almost crashed.  But since I had flown briefly I realized I was dreaming

Nate said I was dreaming.  I said I realized that now.  Nate asked if I had seen anyone else around.  I said it usually seems I don't find anyone.  I said I didn't know why that seems to be.  I have read his journals of Cusp and MoSh being in his dreams but I never seem to remember those  That kind of sucks.  Alicia and Allison them I can dream of.  Nate said he wanted to do something fun.  I said that was fine.  Let's hop in our space ships and take a ride.  He said sure.  We went back to the elevator and up a floor to the landing bay.  My Fire Valkyrie was there as was his ship from Flight of the Navigator.  Selene was also there, as was Q.  Q said he had heard we wanted to go into space and see something amazing.  He said he knows plenty of those.  He said if we follow him he can lead us to infinity and beyond.  I got in my ship while Nomad and Selene got in his ship.  We launched from the moon into the blackness of space

Q appeared in front of my ship as a glowing ball of white light.  He buzzed around my ship a couple of times and then took off.  I followed after him.  Nate followed me.  He activated our communications system.  He asked where we were going.  I said I didn't know where Q was going.  I was just following Q.  We continued through space.  There were a lot of amazing sights around.  We flew past a dual star system, near a quadruple star system, through several nebulas, and into the total blackness that exists between galaxies.  We kind of hung out in space some distance away from the galaxy and watched it.  Q finally opened a wormhole and said to follow him.  We followed Q through the wormhole and we came out near a couple more galaxies.  The galaxies were in the middle of a massive collision.  Q said it is not good to be in one of those, but from the outside it looks amazing.  I can't describe what we saw to any degree of accuracy so here are some pictures I Googled that at least resemble what I saw


Quad-Star System


Nebulas


Wormhole

----------


## Morrigan

Hi (and thanks Raven Night that was awesome!)
I am C.
Privacy issues are minimal when I am being messed with to such a level.
And seemingly ongoing.

Morrigan

----------


## Baron Samedi

Wow.  It's funny that you mention Cusp and MoSh, because they showed up again!

----------


## Baron Samedi

I remember a fragment of that dream. I think got it mixed up between other dreams I had of viewing the beauty of space. I just remember looking around at how amazing everything was.  

This is the dream of another solar system.

----------


## Midnight Traveler

I read the dreams in your dream journal and they are just amazing!  Those Assassin's Creed dreams are an epic story told through dreams!  I really want to improve my lucid dreaming skills so that I can have dreams like those!  And shared dreaming is something I really want to be a part of, too!  You have given me something to aim for!  ::D: 

Seth

----------


## Raven Knight

I fell asleep with my Light / Sound machine on and the intent to go back and do another healing session with Alicia.  I fell asleep into my WILD

I focused on going directly to Alicia's room.  I found myself standing over Alicia's sleeping body.  I lifted her out of her body and out of bed before opening a portal to go to the Healing Glen.  I lied Alicia in the healing stream and used Voices from the Macross Plus soundtrack a total of three times while focusing energy into her abdomen where the illness lives.  The water flowing away from Alicia was dirty and black.  I wondered if there was any way this could get rid of enough toxins to help.  It had to.  At least until the doctors find the problem and get her to go on a treatment program.  When I was done I lifted Alicia again and took her through a portal back into her room where I lied her in her bed before I woke.

----------


## Raven Knight

I was on the moon.  I looked around.  Somehow being on the moon didn't appear strange to me at all.  I started walking along the surface of the moon.  I was waiting for the Earth to rise.  I wanted to see the Earth rise.  After that I could go home.  I stood on the edge of a crater and looked out at the horizon.  I stood there for a few minutes.  I got bored.  I didn't want to wait for the Earth to rise.  I turned and walked back the way I came from.  There was a man there.  I recognized him.  I got closer to Spike.  He seemed happy to see me.  He gave me a hug and a kiss.

"Hello, luv," Spike said, "Have you realized you are dreaming?"

"Dreaming?" I asked.  I looked around and thought being on the moon was rather odd.  I tried to fly and found it was easy.  Was that because I was on the moon?  I landed in front of Spike.  I realized I must be dreaming.

I was going to say some more things to Spike when a portal opened in mid air.  Nomad fell out of it and landed on his feet.  He said something about fire in the sky and hydro.  I had no idea what he was talking about.  He also looked very disoriented.  I asked if he was ok.  He said he felt strange.  He said he had to go to sick bay.  He disappeared.  I wondered if he was going to be ok.  He reappeared a few minutes later.  I asked if he was ok.  He said he had lost his memory.  I asked what the problem was.  He said it didn't matter.  He just wanted to do something cool.  He said he wanted to go base jumping in drag.  WTF?  Nomad opened a portal.  Nomad asked if Spike was coming.

"Not a chance, mate," Spike said with a strange look on his face.

We went through the portal and now we were on the top of a tall building.  I looked over at Nomad.  He was wearing a wedding dress!  He had heavy blush on, eyeliner, eye shadow, lipstick, and the front of his dress was stuffed so it looked like he had breasts!  I almost fell off of the building laughing.  It was hilarious.  He pointed at me.  He said I was dressed like a man.  I didn't figure I looked nearly as hilarious dressed like a man as Nomad looked dressed as a woman.  I was still laughing.  He held out a parachute to me.  It took me a couple of minutes before I stopped laughing enough to take it.  I took the parachute and put it on.  When I looked back at Nomad I saw he had changed his dress to a blue one that looked like something out of a really old movie.  A new wave of laughter hit me at seeing that.  My stomach was hurting because I was laughing so hard.  I was laughing my ass off!  ::lmao::   When I was finally able to control myself we went to the edge of the building and jumped off.  We were in freefall.  The wind felt cool in my face.  I glanced at Nomad.  He was in a wedding dress again!  I was laughing my ass off in mid air now!  We finally pulled our parachutes open and came in for a calm landing on the streets below.

Now that we were on the ground there were people gathering all around us.  They were all asking us questions at the same time.  I looked at Nomad again.  We must have passed through a cloud or something that had gotten Nomad's face wet.  His mascara was streaming down his face in a black goopy mess.  I had thought I was done with my laughing but a new wave hit.  Everyone was staring at me because of my intense wave of howling laughter.  I was thinking I must be tired… I was slap-happy.  But then again Nomad was particularly funny right now.  I woke up chuckling to myself…

----------


## Raven Knight

I fell asleep with my light/sound machine on and focusing on getting to the moon.  I knew the plan was to meet Nomad and then try to find that person or creature that has been bothering Morrigan.  My focus on the moon led me into a WILD taking place on the moon

I was in the tower.  I was in the sick bay.  I had no idea why I was there.  I walked across the room.  Q was there.  He said one of our friends had tried to make it to the moon but had run into a bit of trouble along the way.  A not so friendly spirit had hit him with some bad energy.  I looked at the person on the bed.  I didn't recognize him.  He looked sick.  I used Voices from the Macross Plus soundtrack.  The music played and golden energy flowed through him.  I felt there was nothing more I could do.  I needed to find Nomad.  Maybe he was in the biodome  I teleported.

I was now in the biodome.  I looked around.  I spotted three people not too far away from me.  I headed in their direction to see who they were.  As I approached one of them disappeared.  I wondered if I had somehow chased them away.  I hoped I hadn't.  The other two people were Nomad and Selene.  I asked them who their friend had been.  They didn't seem to know.  Nomad said something about it being a dream demon.  Selene said it couldn't have been a dream demon.  The tower defense system wouldn't let a dream demon in.  I was thinking I didn't have the same faith in the tower defense systems that she seems to.  She said it was surely just another dreamer trying to make their way to the moon.  She said Nomad shouldn't worry so much.  They kissed and then they seemed to acknowledge me for the first time.  I told Nomad we were going to find that thing that had been tormenting Morrigan.  He said yes.  Go ahead and open the portal since I knew where I was going.  I figured the best first step would be to find R.

Note: Morrigan posted on the forums that she didn't care to remain anonymous, but R has not said that so I am going to maintain his privacy.  :smiley: 

I focused on using Through the Never to open a portal to find R.  A portal opened.  Nomad and I went through the portal.  On the other side we were in a neighborhood.  We were just outside a house.  There was a man there.  He went over to Nomad.  He told Nomad that there was something he needed to show him.  I wondered if that was R and he was already lucid.  Nomad and I both followed R into the house.  He went over to his computer, which was doing something strange.  R turned towards me now and looked a bit surprised.

"Raven?" he asked, "I thought you were Mark."

"Who?" I asked.  Had he thought Nomad was someone named Mark?  Apparently he recognized me, though.

"Can I see your face?" R asked.  I realized I was dressed as an Assassin from Assassin's Creed.  I pulled my hood away from my face so he could see it more clearly.  He stared at me for a bit.  I asked him what he saw.  I wondered if he saw me the way I picture myself or if he had a different image.  He stared a bit more and then disappeared.  I pulled a Homer "D'Oh!" at the fact he had disappeared.  I turned towards Nomad.  He was also gone.  I pulled a double Homer. ("D'Oh, D'Oh!")  Now I felt like I was about to wake up.  I barely got off my triple Homer ("D'Oh, D'Oh, D'Oh!") before I woke up.

----------


## Man of Shred

you may use my name here. I am R. And in my dream I found Mark75 and wanted to show him a game glitch.

----------


## Majinaki

Raven, i think i was the 3rd figure standing on the moon, i had just achived lucidity for the first time when i was immediatly pulled to the moon, after a little while of talking to Selene and Nomad, i lost lucidity and FA'd until i really awoke

----------


## Kamilii

Wow your dreams are amazing,rawr.

----------


## Raven Knight

Note: I fell asleep shortly after jotting a couple of notes on the dream.  I didn't have a chance to get much focus going.  I fell into a non-lucid dream

I was in a strange place.  I was on a street of a town that looked kind of like the old west.  The street was made of dirt and I saw some horses on it.  I didn't think this was at all odd.  What I did think was odd was the fact I could not remember how I had gotten there.  I started walking down the street.  I was hoping to find something familiar.  I didn't see anything familiar at all.  My surroundings seemed surreal.  I tried to form a small fireball in my hands.  I succeeded.  That should have made me fully lucid, but for some reason I only went to semi-lucid

I continued walking down the street.  I heard a commotion in a saloon.  I decided to go inside and see what was going on.  I went into the bar.  It was a bit dark inside but my eyes quickly adjusted.  I saw two people I recognized.  I saw Nomad behind the bar and Allison in the room.  Allison looked drunk or sick.  She was about to pass out.  I went over and caught her as she was about to fall down.  Nomad was watching and laughing.  What the f*@k did he think was so funny?  I asked him what he had done to her.  He said nothing.  She had wanted a hard drink so he had given her one or two.  I asked him a drink of what.  He said some random crap he had lying around.  Allison cursed at him in a drunken manner.  Nomad was bragging about a colorful drink he had made.  I told him to shut up, and he should count himself lucky I didn't have a free hand to come punch him in the face.  I told Allison I could help her with this.  We left the bar.

On the street people were staring at me as I was mostly carrying Allison.  I thought we should go somewhere better.  I used a portal to get to the Healing Glen.  Allison and I went through the portal.  The Crystal Golem met me.  He said he had been expecting me to have Alicia.  What had happened to this woman?  I said she had been poisoned by someone who was either non-lucid or retarded.  He looked at her and then handed her a potion.  He said it would help cleanse her system.  I tried to wake her up enough to drink it.  She said she was looking for an asshole.  She was going to kick his ass and see if he could deny her once he woke up in pain.  She drank the potion.  I asked who the asshole was that she wanted to beat up.  She said he was just some asshole.  I told her he probably isn't worth the trouble then.  I focused on Voices from the Macross Plus soundtrack to send some healing energy through her.  I told her maybe she should wake up for now.  If she had the strength we could meet at the moon later or on another night.  She looked at me strangely.  She no longer looked sick, just tired.  She disappeared.  The Crystal Golem said she had gone home.  Everything around me faded to black as I woke.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Sorry! I wasn't lucid. I am a prick with an ego in my non-lucids. I don't know why. I always feel like how I used to be when I was an alcoholic with a lot of money in the military. BUT THREE OF US! WOW

----------


## Robo

Crap, I was hoping I wasn't really in the sick bay...  I must've gotten harmed if I was in there, I'll just assume I got shot in the call of duty dream fragment i guess.

I hope I'm not bedridden for a long period of time though.

----------


## Raven Knight

> Crap, I was hoping I wasn't really in the sick bay...  I must've gotten harmed if I was in there, I'll just assume I got shot in the call of duty dream fragment i guess.
> 
> I hope I'm not bedridden for a long period of time though.



It didn't look serious, just some bad energy.  If you felt ok when you woke up your dream body will be fine the next time you go to sleep.  ::D:  Or at least that's how it has always worked with me.  ::D:

----------


## Robo

ok good, then I will not have to worry  :smiley: 

hopefully I will be able to adventure with you guys tonight, I might even remember it  ::D:

----------


## Raven Knight

I was in the biodome.  I didn't realize where I was.  I thought it was just a beautiful park.  I was walking down a path through the trees.  Animals were all around me.  I was thinking they seemed surprisingly unafraid of me.  I wished I had a camera on me.  I wanted to take photos of them.  Since I didn't have a camera I decided I would try to pet a particularly brave looking bunny.  I got down on my knees and crawled slowly towards the bunny.  I was trying not to scare it.  I was surprised when the bunny hopped in my direction.  It was not only unafraid, it wanted attention!  The bunny rubbed its face on my knee like a cat would.  I started petting the bunny.  It was so soft and furry.  I scratched it behind the ears.  It was a very affectionate bunny.  I saw movement behind me and I turned around.

"Raven," a man there said.  I noticed he was dressed like an Assassin but it wasn't Altaïr.  He told me I was dreaming.  I got up and looked at him closer.  I finally recognized him.  It was Nomad.  He asked if I was still looking to track that man down.  The one who was bothering Morrigan.  He said I might want to start with a reality check.  I flew into the sky.  I was dreaming.  I landed in front of Nomad.

The freak that was bothering Morrigan.  I thought for a bit and then I remembered.  I told him I would try to open a portal.  I focused on using Through the Never.  I focused on finding that creepy man.  A portal opened.  Nomad and I both went through it.

On the other side we were in a dark place.  I told Nomad this looked like the place.  I looked around to see if there was anyone else there.  We were alone.  Nomad yelled out, "Come out, you PUSSY!"  He was very loud.  I looked around to see if anyone was going to respond.  For just an instant there was a strange man in front of me.  It was just a flash and then he was gone.  Nomad saw that and looked around to see where the man had gone.  The man popped in and out a few other places right around us.  He was laughing menacingly the whole time.  That was getting really annoying.  One of Nomad's dragons appeared.  It was the golden one that uses fire and lightning.  The next time the man appeared it wrapped around him and held on tightly.  I used Battery and hit him with a bolt of lightning.  Nomad ran a sword through his gut.  The man turned into a vapor and reformed not far away.  He looked pissed.  He also looked like he was in pain.  He vanished.

"That hurt him!" I said, "Do it again!  Do it again!"

The man went back to teleporting.  He was now trying to get in a few attacks.  Black bolts of some kind.  They bounced off a force field around Nomad and his dragon.  They bounced off of my Witchblade armor.  During an opening the dragon latched onto the man again.  I hit him with another Battery and Nomad attacked him with his sword again.  This time Nomad's sword was on fire.  The man screamed in rage and pain and turned to mist.  I had the idea one more time would do it.  The man reformed a bit farther off.  I went over to look at him.  He looked exhausted.  He was on all fours breathing hard.  I wondered if there was any spark of good left in him.  I looked in his eyes.  He glared back.  I thought I saw something.  I focused on the song Touch My Heart from the Devil Hunter Yohko anime series soundtrack.  The song was playing.  The man tried to attack me while the song was playing.  Nomad distracted him by attacking with his sword.  He wasn't being serious about his attacks.  I figured he knew I was doing a healing spell.  Finally the man seemed to go into a trance.  The song completed and golden energy flowed into the man.  He looked at Nomad and then at me.  He seemed disoriented.  He said he didn't know where he was.  He had to go.  He disappeared in a flash of light.  I wondered if he had been taken care of.  At least for now he had.  Everything faded to black as I woke.

----------


## Raven Knight

I was in a beautiful place.  I looked around.  It seemed somehow familiar.  I was thinking how lucky I was to have found a place so beautiful.  I walked around and looked at the surroundings.  It was lush and green.  There was a stream flowing through the area.  But wait I live in a desert how could that stream be flowing?  And some of these were tropical plants.  Q appeared with Altaïr.

"Here," Q said, "Wherever you're going, take this with you."

"Take 'this' with me?" I questioned.

"Take Altaïr," Q said, "I don't like the way he's looking at that Templar that you brought back with you."

Note:  All this strangeness made me semi-lucid.

"But isn't that Templar already dead?" I asked.

"Not any more," Q said, "The demon was trying to take his soul.  That is a lot harder to do when the soul is anchored firmly in a body.  So I made a new body and put him in it."  I saw Altaïr give Q a dirty look but he said nothing.  "And I don't like the way Altaïr is looking at him.  I know the Assassins and Templars have a bit of a love-hate thing going on they love to hate each other.  And while you're at it maybe you should play a nice song for Altaïr.  He doesn't have to like Templars, but he seems to be quite obsessed with them!  Even though the one we have here is not a threat!"  Q disappeared.

"So where are you going?" Altaïr asked.

"Uh" I started.  I couldn't think where.  I wasn't lucid enough for that.  I even thought that was my excuse!  I wasn't lucid enough!  But full lucidity still eluded me.

Nomad came over before Altaïr could expect an answer.  He asked if I was ready to go help Morrigan.  I hesitated.  Hadn't we already done that?  Why did I have the feeling of deja-vu?  I wrote the feeling off.  If we had already done it Nomad wouldn't be saying we still had to do it.  I focused on Through the Never and on getting to Morrigan.  We all went through.

On the other side we were in a room.  There was a man at the foot of the bed with a woman sleeping in it.  He was tall and dressed entirely in black with a black top hat on.  He looked sooooo familiar.  He was hissing at the woman in the bed.  "You will eternally" Altaïr moved in close behind the man.  I knew he was bad news.  There was no questioning that.  " belong to GLURK!"  Altaïr had given him a hidden blade to the back.  The man turned his head 180 degrees around to look at Altaïr.  He had a skull for a head!  It hissed, spitting gross stuff on Altaïr.  He grabbed his left hand with his right and pulled the imbedded hidden blade upward, practically slicing the man in two from his waist to his neck.  The man turned to mist.  Nomad summoned fire and I used Damage Inc. to vaporize the mist before it could re-solidify into the man again.  Now I knew who he was.

"I thought I had healed him!" I said, "That shit must've been faking!"

I looked at Altaïr.  There was some dark energy around him.  I used a shortened form of Full Moonlight from the Devil Hunter Yohko soundtrack to vaporize the dark energy off of all of us.  It was clear that Morrigan needed healing.  I focused on Voices while Nomad played his didgeridoo.  Golden energy washed a lot of filth out of her.  Nomad seemed to be focusing on something.  An angel appeared.  I figured it was his guardian.  The angel multiplied.  Three angels surrounded Morrigan and seemed to be healing her.

Suddenly I heard a huge CRASH from outside.  I went through the wall to see outside.  There was a really big and ugly thing out there.  It looked somewhere around 30 feet tall!  It looked like a minotaur crossed with Freddy Krueger; in other words it looked like the minotaur had been badly burned all over its disgusting body.  He had a huge sword and shield.

"You again?" Nomad asked.  Had he seen this monster before?  The monster, I was thinking it was a dream demon, attacked Nomad with his sword.  Nomad rolled out of the way.  Altaïr was off and climbed up a house across the street up to the porch roof, onto a narrow window ledge of a second floor window, then onto the roof.  I stood there looking at him a bit.  "He can really do that?" I asked more to myself than to anyone.  The dream demon seemed focused on Nomad.  Altaïr wasn't going to be ignored.  He jumped off of the house and landed on the demon's back sword first.  He held onto the blade and let gravity pull him downward.  Of course the sword cut through the demon's back as Altaïr went down.  The demon was pissed.  It turned to find Altaïr.  I used Battery to hit it with a bolt of lightning.  His horns served as excellent lightning rods!  I added a Damage, Inc. and he was also set on fire.  Nomad added to the flames.

The demon was still obsessed with Nomad.  It attacked him again.  Selene was somehow there.  Where had she come from?  It didn't matter.  She was hitting the demon in the face with light beams.  He got more pissed and roared loudly.  More dream demons materialized.  He was multiplying!  Nomad took out some kind of horn that looked kind of like a giant shell and blew into it.  It made a deafening sound.  The dream demons seemed to have more problems with the deafening noise than we did, however.  They covered their ears and exploded.  The demon was still pissed.  He made a motion and an army of zombies rose out of the ground.  So many of them.  I attacked them with my Witchblade sword.  I quickly used Battery to energize my and everyone else's swords.  I thought I saw light around us.  And I sensed we had gained allies but I didn't stop to look.  I was cutting through zombies.  I removed the head of a zombie to find myself face to face with Altaïr.  We stood back to back and killed any zombie dumb enough to get close and zombies are really stupid!  The zombies fell easily and I turned to see someone attacking the demon itself.  I didn't recognize that person.  The demon turned into disgusting worms.  Everyone was burning the worms so I added Damage, Inc. to throw some more fire at them.

Now we were surrounded by warriors.  I didn't recognize them.  They all took to the sky in a blast of light and went through a portal up there.  I saw some dark auras around Nomad.  I used Full Moonlight to cleanse it away.  Everything faded to black as I woke.

----------


## Raven Knight

Note: I got into a lot of arguments today.  Since I have decided to ignore the jerks, I will simply call the two people I argued with Brian and Jamilia who were people who annoyed me back in high school.  ::D:   So I spent all afternoon in the forums arguing with Brian and Jamilia and I was just sooooo pissed off at them.  I felt the need to meditate to get my anger under control.  I wasn't going to let Brian and Jamilia have that much power over me.  So I used my light and sound machine to start meditating

In my meditation I found myself in the Healing Glen.  I was near the Crystal Golem.  He was looking at me.

"Woah," he said, "What has you so angry?"

"Brian and Jamilia wouldn't stop" I started but he silenced me with a motion of his hand.

"I don't know who this Brian and Jamilia are," he said, "but you need to be thinking about yourself right now.  Go lie down in the healing stream.  You need it.

A portal opened.  I looked and was surprised to see Basara come through.  Basara said Q had opened the portal in case I needed a bit more healing.

"She does," the Crystal Golem said before I could respond, "Now to the healing stream with you!"

I followed the path to the stream and lied down in it as the Crystal Golem had directed.  I let the water flow over and around me as Basara sang.  The water flowing away from me was dirty.  I relaxed during my meditation time.  I had set the time for 15 minutes.  

When the time ran out I found myself back in bed.  I was thinking to myself that I felt better, but not great.  I was still thinking about Brian and Jamilia.  I was thinking about getting online and calling them both ignorant gits.  But that would put me on their level  I should meditate more.  So I set up another 15 minutes of meditation

I found myself back in the gentle waters of the stream as if I had never left.  Basara was still singing to me.  It felt wonderful.  I lied there and relaxed.  Thoughts of Brian and Jamilia flowed away with the dirty water and the negative energy I had absorbed.  The next 15 minutes were up.  I heard Spike.

"I'll give Brian and Jamilia a shared dream with each other," he said, "and it'll be a nightmare they'll never forget!"

"Spike," I said, "Please don't be negative.  I don't need that right now.  Just hold me."

"Of course, luv," Spike said as he put his arms around me.  This happened right as the meditation session ended.

----------


## SilverWolf

You meditated twice cause you just wanted another nap  ::laughhard:: 
You know who I am  :smiley:

----------


## Raven Knight

> You meditated twice cause you just wanted another nap 
> You know who I am



Welcome!  Another friendly face!  :boogie:  I've done too much arguing lately...  :Sad:  I need to quit that and hang out with better people... like you!  ::D:

----------


## SilverWolf

I'm better people?  :Uhm:  well ok. Ally finally  draged me on here, so now I just have to pry the computer away from her to post anything.

~hey, I'm not  that bad~

----------


## Raven Knight

I went to sleep with my light / sound machine on and my focus on going to the moon.  I was still slightly agitated by my arguments with Brian and Jamilia earlier in the day.  I re-iterated to myself that I am not going to let myself get pulled back into such arguments.  They produce too much negative energy for everyone involved.

I was on the moon.  I looked around to see where I was.  I didn't see anyone.  I started walking.  I thought someone would show up soon.  I saw the tower not far off.  I wondered why I hadn't appeared there in the first place.  I headed for it.  Then a massive vortex portal opened right over my head.  It was like a tornado in space.  The portal took me by surprise and I was sucked through it

On the other side I was in a strange city.  It was a futuristic city.  Everything there was made of metal.  It also looked run down.  There was no foliage.  The sky was a grim color of gray.  It looked like this picture for the most part except there weren't any people in it and no birds and no trees



I wondered who or what had brought me to such a place.  I turned all around to take in my surroundings better.  I had been wrong.  I was not completely alone.  There was a sole figure standing farther down the street.  The figure was shrouded in a dark aura.  That must be who had brought me here.  And whoever it was appeared to be an enemy.  I checked my right wrist to be sure I had Witchblade.  I did.  I headed towards the figure.  I got close enough to see it was a man.  He was dressed like one of the Sith from Star Wars.  He was laughing menacingly.

"Who the hell are you?" I asked him.

He continued to laugh.  He finally stopped laughing and spoke in a low and menacing tone.  "You already know who I am, fool!" he said.

"You look like an asshole," I said, "and you sound like one, too.  But I suppose that could be wrong"

"You finally admit you could be wrong about something?" the figure hissed mockingly, "How big of you!  Do you really think you can come off acting like you're better than everyone else and get away with it?"

I stared at the figure a bit.  Something was disturbingly familiar.  Someone I had known by the name of Damion.  "Damion?  Is that you?  I thought you said this was impossible!"

"No one makes a fool out of me!" the figure growled.

"Nope," I said, "Not when you do such a good job of making a fool of yourself!"

Damion said nothing more.  He created another whirlwind.  This one was long and narrow going between us.  The whirlwind was pulling my energy out.  I was about ready to resist it when I got an idea.

"Hey, Damion!" I said, "Why didn't you just tell me you needed energy?  I'd be glad to share!"

I focused the energy from my Witchblade power gems into the whirlwind.  All kinds of energy.  Every kind I have access to.  Blue, red, dark, light, gold, strange mixtures of all of them  At first Damion kept absorbing the energy.  Then he suddenly dispersed the whirlwind and stared at me in shock.

"What's the matter?" I asked, "You said you wanted energy!  Take some more!"  I now focused on sending the energy directly to Damion.  I was projecting a stream of energy from my Witchblade straight into Damion.  He roared in pain and rage.

"This isn't over, bitch!" Damion screamed as he vanished.  

"Don't come back, you flakey jerk!" I called after him.  I don't know if he heard me.

Everything around me faded to black and I woke.

----------


## Morrigan

Yesterday morning I got a IM from R/Man of Shred asking if I had read todays entry in your jounal. I said no and sent me the direct link. I started to read and my mind seemed to seize up;my mind cound not process what I was reading and I got a major miagraine. I must have tryed 3 times before I finally gave up.This confounds me.

 I did manage read it piece by piece later, today.
Some seems very famliur in the post (amunst all the entries various people made) there were a few things that struck a chord with me.
I have dreamt of the biodome.
I recognise the armour but not why.

That being said...the man/freak/the Opressor. 
(I decidied to post this insted of sending messages as a learning experience to others)

It seems odd to me that he seems NOT to be aware of what he is doing, like a fugue lucid dream state. I want to put a major boot up this guys ass, and I am still trying to isolate if I know this person (it appears it IS a person). I know a few with the skills that could do this,and this is trully disturbing. The alturnitive is even more creepy.

I have no understand why I have NO recall of this guy/his existance, but this is not doubt. I don't even see R any longer in dream, the only one I see is another person I dream with. He is the only one who breaks through my awareness now.
If I have any doubt, it is I notice things "awake" with disrubtion in energy, and know VERY few if any who could do that. I have done the "regular" things to find this fuckwad, whatever it may be...to no effect.

A while back I had a dream of a red haired man, pointing to behind my house in the woods to where I am watched, but could not COMPEL it to show itself. 
WTF!

But one things I want to ask is could this be a child? My son, who HAS spoke to me in astral in an adult form before, and has mad skills for a little boy (and for any age as far as that goes).

In LVX,
Morrigan

----------


## Raven Knight

I was on the moon.  I felt a brief moment of apprehension.  Nothing happened.  I looked around on the moon.  I didn't realize I was dreaming.  What was I expecting to happen?  I was completely alone on the moon.  I wanted to get to the tower.  Even though I wasn't lucid I remembered that there was a tower sanctuary on the moon.  Once I got there it would be safe.  I looked around and I spotted the tower.  I headed towards it.  I heard something behind me.  I turned to look.  A portal opened in mid air.  A man came flying out and landed neatly on his feet.  It would have looked like a well-planned entry if it wasn't for the people following him  One by one they crashed into the man, knocking him down into the soft dust on the moon's surface.  The man looked like he might attack those people but he then seemed to think better of it.  He moved his hand from his sword.  The people who had landed on him all got to their feet and started talking about dreaming.  They were also talking about dream characters.  One of them came over to me and looked at me.  He said I was pretty awesome for a dream character.  I said I wasn't a dream character.  He asked if I was dreaming then.  I figured I would test that out.  I tried to fly and I succeeded.  I landed back in front of the man I had been talking to.

"I guess I am," I said as I became lucid.

"Me, too," he said.

"I'm sorry," I said, "I'm Raven.  Who are you?"

Before he could answer I saw something else in the sky.  A portal opened.  A Fire Valkyrie came through and hovered near the tower.  I heard someone say something about a concert.  I headed towards the tower.  Everyone was going there.  There were an awful lot of people on the moon.  I got closer to the tower.  I watched the hovering Fire Valkyrie.  The cockpit opened.  A werewolf jumped out.  I hadn't been expecting that.  The werewolf played a brief guitar riff before flying off into the sky.  Someone else came from the Fire Valkyrie.  It was Basara.  He had a jet pack on.  He flew over the people gathering at the tower playing his guitar.  He was having a blast.  The Fire Valkyrie disappeared.  There were quite a few people on the stage now.  They were playing all sorts of instruments.  Drums, guitars, an oversized didgeridoo  A didgeridoo?  Was that Nomad?  I saw a demon on stage rocking out.  That seemed pretty cool.  Demons that rock.  The concert continued for a bit longer.  I had slipped to semi-lucidity

After a few songs and a lot of cheering the musicians came off the stage.  I went towards the one with the didgeridoo.  I wanted to see if it was Nomad.  It was.  Although he no longer had the didgeridoo by the time I got there.  He said he wanted to go to the planet of Dream Warriors.  His Flight of the Navigator ship appeared.  I called my Fire Valkyrie out.  It also appeared.  I teleported into it.  Then Nomad and I were flying through space in our ships.  I had communications opened to Nomad's ship.  There was a man there with him.  I asked who it was.  Nomad said it was MoSh.  MoSh looked like he'd just remembered something.  He said Morrigan was missing!  Nomad said he would get her.  Wasn't I supposed to bring someone?  Allison.  I was going to bring her.  I used Through the Never and traveled to Allison

I was now in a cafeteria.  I saw Allison, Jen, Katie, and Karen all sitting together.  I wondered if any of the others were real.  I went over to them.  They were talking amongst themselves.  No one noticed me.  I touched Allison on the shoulder.  She turned around and told me to fuck off.  I told her it was me, Raven.  She apologized for cursing at me and told me to have a seat.  She said there was someone creepy around which was why she had responded that way.  I looked around but I didn't see anyone creepy.  I told her she was dreaming.  She said she wouldn't be dreaming about someone that fucking creepy.  I asked who was creepy.  She said the cop.  She said the line was shorter, so she was going to get in it.  I followed her.  I tried to tell her to forget the line and come with me.  She had gone back to ignoring me.  She started arguing with the person at the window.  There were many expletives involved.  She turned and left in a huff.  I tried to follow her.  But the door from the building led back to my Fire Valkyrie?  Nomad was saying he got Morrigan.  He asked if I had Allison.  I said I had missed her.  She wasn't lucid

Nomad's ship took off in the wrong direction.  We had been going to the Dream Warrior planet, but Nomad was heading back the way we had come from.  I wondered why.  I just followed him.  He went all of the way back to the moon and landed there.  There were other people around.  People got out of Nomad's ship.  I was going to land but everything faded to black as I woke.

----------


## Man of Shred

It was like we were in the same place but missed eachother.

 I was also dreaming of being in a cafeteria.

----------


## Raven Knight

Note: This entire dream was non-lucid.

I was at a school.  It didn't look like ITT Tech, which is my school.  It was a much larger school.  I had to walk a long way to find my class.  I finally got to my class.  Allison was there.  She said we could sit together.  There were desks  evenly spaced throughout the room.  There weren't any computers.  There were art supplies on each desk.  We were in an art class.  I sat down at a desk and Allison sat at the desk beside mine.  She pulled out a jigsaw puzzle of a kitten with wings.  I reached to look at it and I accidently dropped my art supplies on the ground.  I had to get up and go around to get the stuff.  I leaned over to pick up my things and my butt bumped into a really fat guy behind me.  He got mad.  I said I was sorry, but that wasn't good enough for him.  He said I should watch where I was going.  Allison got mad at him now.  She said that since I had said I was sorry he should back the fuck off.  He glared at Allison and then shoved me over my desk before storming out.  Allison referred to the man as a fucking asshole.  She followed him from the room.  I didn't want there to be trouble so I followed Allison.  I couldn't find her.  She was gone.  I looked around in the halls a bit and then I returned to class.  Maybe she was there.

The classroom had changed.  The desks were arranged differently.  Some of them were group together and some were set by themselves.  Each desk, or group of desks, had a jigsaw puzzle on it.  The assignment was to complete a puzzle.  Either complete an individual puzzle or form a group and complete a group puzzle.  I was looking for Allison.  I didn't see her.  Maybe I should complete an individual puzzle in case I didn't find Allison.  I looked at a couple of the puzzles.  One of them had kittens.  I considered doing it.  I decided I didn't want to bother.  I left the school.

I found my car in the parking lot.  It needed washing.  I got in it and drove to the carwash.  I wanted to wash the windshield.  There was a layer of grime on the inside of the windshield.  I got the squeegee and washed the inside of the windshield.  It was much better now.  I got in the car to take it though the car wash.  I backed up and CRASH!  I ran into another car.  I looked behind me and groaned.  The car behind me was an old yellow Cadillac being driven by James.  It was his dad's old yellow Cadillac.  I got out of the car and looked at his car.  It had a strange looking dent in the side.  I didn't know how it could've come from my car.  James was just watching me and smirking.  I wondered what he was thinking.  I looked back at my car.  My car also had a strange dent on it.  I groaned inwardly.  Maybe I could cover it up somehow maybe no one would notice fat chance.  I didn't want to talk to James.  I just wanted to leave.  I thought I had to exchange our insurance information.  I didn't want to.  Everything around me faded to black as I woke.

----------


## WarriorTiger

> I was now in a cafeteria.  I saw Allison, Jen, Katie, and Karen all sitting together.  I wondered if any of the others were real.  I went over to them.  They were talking amongst themselves.  No one noticed me.  I touched Allison on the shoulder.  She turned around and told me to fuck off.  I told her it was me, Raven.  She apologized for cursing at me and told me to have a seat.  She said there was someone creepy around which was why she had responded that way.  I looked around but I didn't see anyone creepy.  I told her she was dreaming.  She said she wouldn't be dreaming about someone that fucking creepy.  I asked who was creepy.  She said the cop.  She said the line was shorter, so she was going to get in it.  I followed her.  I tried to tell her to forget the line and come with me.  She had gone back to ignoring me.  She started arguing with the person at the window.  There were many expletives involved.  She turned and left in a huff.  I tried to follow her.  But the door from the building led back to my Fire Valkyrie?  Nomad was saying he got Morrigan.  He asked if I had Allison.  I said I had missed her.  She wasn't lucid



Yeah sorry about that.  I was very upset about a lot of things when I went to sleep.  It would have been cool to see the concert though.  Maybe tonight will be better.

----------


## Raven Knight

> Yeah sorry about that.  I was very upset about a lot of things when I went to sleep.  It would have been cool to see the concert though.  Maybe tonight will be better.



No offense taken!  ::D:  BTW, I like your avatar!

----------


## Raven Knight

I fell asleep with my light/sound device on.  My focus was on getting to the moon.  My first goal was to use a healing song on Nomad.  When I had spoken to him online he had been getting extremely pissed off and I thought some of that rage needed to be healed.  I fell asleep and found myself on the moon

I was in the biodome on the moon.  I looked around.  Everything was peaceful.  I wanted to heal Nomad before everyone and their uncle started showing up.  I focused on Through the Never and on getting to him.  My effort was unnecessary.  A portal opened and Nomad came falling through.  It closed behind him.  He said he thought I was looking for him.  I said I was.  I said I hadn't forgotten his healing spell.  I focused on the song Touch My Heart from the Devil Hunter Yohko soundtrack.  The song played through and golden energy was created.  The golden energy flowed through Nomad and cleaned out some bad energy.  When the song was over Nomad looked more relaxed.

"Now we have to go to Morrigan," Nomad said.  I agreed with him.  I focused on Through the Never and on getting to Morrigan.  A portal opened.  Nomad went through it.  I was about to follow him when another portal opened.  It was a vortex portal.  I was pulled through the portal.  On the other side I was in a rundown futuristic type world.  It looked like something post-apocalyptical.  I looked around to see what had happened.  There was a single figure there.  It was looking at me but I couldn't see it very well because it was dressed as one of the Sith.  All black robes.  I headed towards the figure.  I wanted to know what was going on.  I finally got close enough to recognize the person.

"Damion," I said in a disappointed manner, "I had hoped for something a bit more interesting."  I turned to walk away.

"Don't ignore me!" Damion said.  He created a horizontal whirlwind that was trying to steal my energy.  I turned back to face him.

"No," I said, "I gave you energy last time.  It's time for you to return the favor."  I focused on the song Fuel by Metallica.  I focused the song on Damion.  (The song Fuel is one I have used in the past to absorb energy from the surrounding environment or from an individual.)  The direction of his whirlwind reversed and started pulling energy from him.  I directed the energy into my Witchblade gems for safe keeping.  Damion immediately tried to break the connection.

"No way!" I said as I focused more on the song to make the connection sustain, "I gave you a lot more energy than that last time!  You owe me!"  I kept draining Damion's energy until he finally gave off a snarl of anger and disappeared.

"Next time I want you to be more serious," I said, "Or were you serious and that is all you've got?"

Everything around me faded to black as I woke.

----------


## Raven Knight

I was in a forest.  I looked around.  I was taking a walk through the trees.  I was thinking what a beautiful place it was.  I would have to keep this place in mind for future walks.  I tried to think of how I had gotten there.  I couldn't remember how I had gotten there.  I cursed my bad memory.  I was thinking I would just remember the way as I left.  But I couldn't remember where the exit was.  I realized I wasn't there alone.  There was a man there.  I went over towards him.  Maybe he knew where the exit was.  I walked over to him.  I didn't recognize him.  He wasn't paying any attention to me.  I got close to him.

"Excuse me," I said in an attempt to politely get his attention.  He turned towards me and had a blank look on his face.  He seemed to be looking at me intently.

"Do I know you?" he asked, "You look familiar"

"Raven," I gave him my name, "Raven Knight.  What I wanted was to know if"

"That's it!" he said excitedly, "Raven!  We're dreaming!  Do a reality check!  It's me, MoSh!"

Now it was my turn for the blank look.  Dreaming?  MoSh?  Ok, brain, it's time to make yourself useful.  Dreaming a lucid dream  I did a brief reality check by jumping into the air and hovering before landing again.  Ok.  First part solved.  I was dreaming.  I became a bit lucid, but not fully lucid.  Semi-lucid.

Next part MoSh That brought thoughts of the Dreamview forum Man of Shred!  I was in a shared dream!  He must have seen the recognition on my face because he smiled.  I said we should find Nomad.  MoSh said he might be with that crowd over there.  What crowd?  I looked where he was pointing and saw a big crowd of people.  Or at least it looked like a big crowd.  People were chatting with each other.  I wondered if they were all dreamers or if some of them were DC's and IB's.  I looked for Nomad.  I finally spotted him.  I went over to him.  I thought MoSh was following me.  But when I turned around he was gone.  I was going to go back to find him but Nomad got my attention.  Nomad was acting a bit odd.  I wondered what was up with him.  He said we should go find Morrigan.  I agreed.  Selene appeared and said she was coming, too.

I used Through the Never and focused on getting to Morrigan.  A portal opened.  A second portal opened behind me.  Basara came through that one.  He said maybe we just needed more healing energy.  All of us went through the portal I'd opened.

On the other side we were in Morrigan's room.  Nomad looked even weirder.  He looked a bit drunk.  He was looking around the room as if he was seeing something the rest of us were unaware of.  I wondered if he was ok.  I asked him if he was ok.  I was speaking quietly.  He said it was a nice wormhole.  He spoke loudly.  Wormhole?  What wormhole?  The strange dark man was standing over Morrigan's bed.  He looked back at us when Nomad spoke.  Selene powered up an energy aura.  I told the man to leave Morrigan alone.  Nomad seemed to be a bit more with us now.  He said the man should leave and not come back.  The man didn't seem impressed.  The scene around us instantly changed.  

We were now on a wide open and barren field.  The sky was dark with black clouds.  The dark man was multiplying.  Time to call in the backup.  I saw Nomad was blowing on a big seashell.  It blew like a thousand horns.  I focused on the song Metal Militia by Metallica.  From the ground rose a row of warriors all clad in gleaming metal.  They marched forward to face the army that the dark man had become.  I used a song by Within Temptation called Angels.  "I've seen the angels, I'll lead them to your door, there's no escape now, no mercy no more"  Five angels appeared clad in armor.  Each one had their own element and color.  Red fire, yellow earth, light blue wind, dark blue water, and white for spirit.  They also engaged the enemies.  Angels and dream warriors were also responding.  The battle was huge.  I couldn't really tell what was going on in it.  I was about to go in when I was distracted by laughter.  I looked down and saw Nomad rolling on the ground laughing his ass off.  ::lmao::  What the f*@k?  I landed beside him and asked him what was so incredibly funny.  His laughter slowed until he looked at me.  Then he was overcome with a renewed wave of laughter.  :laugh:  I wondered what about me could be that hilarious.

Nomad seemed to come out of his laughing fit.  He engaged a couple of the enemies.  I did the same.  I used Battery to hit a few of them with white lightning.  The dark man was somewhere in the midst of all of that chaos.  I wanted to get to him.  I flew up over the mass of fighting to see if I could see him.  I couldn't spot him.  There was too much going on.  Finally the fighting seemed to die down.  I landed near Nomad.  Basara was also there.  He was talking to Yoda.  They were talking about how Basara uses music to heal and protect.  Nomad must have found that amusing.  He cracked up laughing again.  :laugh:  Everyone stared at him.  Something was not right there.  I had to get him some help.  He had been acting strange for the entire dream.  I wasn't sure what to do.  He was still laughing now.  I wanted to get him back to the moon tower for a scan.  So I said we should head back to the moon.  In between bursts of laughter he said he agreed.  I used Through the Never to open a portal back to the moon.  Everyone was going through it but everything around me faded to black and I woke.

----------


## Raven Knight

I was in a forest.  I looked around.  It was peaceful.  I walked around a bit.  I saw a man sitting on the ground by a tree.  He seemed to be gazing off into space.  I wondered who it was.  I didn't recognize him.  I walked over towards him.  A hand on my shoulder stopped me.  I turned around to see Altaïr standing behind me.  He told me not to get too close to the man.  I asked why not.  Altaïr said because he is one of those Templar shits.  Just because Q didn't dress him as one didn't change that fact.  I looked back at the man.  He hadn't moved a bit.  Was he meditating?  I found it hard to picture a Templar meditating peacefully.  I told Altaïr I can take care of myself.  I went closer to the man.  He was gazing off into space.  I got directly in front of him.  He seemed to be looking right through me.  He had a blank look on his face.  His breathing was the only sign that he was alive.  His breathing and an occasional blink.  I moved my hand in front of his face.  No response.  I touched him on the shoulder.  No response.  I moved his head to make him look me in the eyes.  He was still looking straight through me… and no response.  Altaïr had come closer.  I asked what was wrong with the man.  He said it was a Templar, who cares what is wrong with him.  I gave Altaïr a dirty look.  

Q appeared in a flash of white light.  He was looking at Altaïr.  He asked Altaïr what he had said about leaving the Templar alone.  Altaïr said the idiot didn't even know he was there.  I asked Q what was wrong with the Templar.  Q specifically used the name Malkus.  He placed emphasis on the name while looking at Altaïr.  He said Malkus had been unresponsive for a while now.  Q said Malkus had been having nightmares about being taken by that demon and had seemed paranoid that we were going to turn him over to the demon.  He said after a while of having nightmares every time he slept and seeming unable to believe we weren't going to turn him over to the demon he had gone completely unresponsive.  Q said he also thought it was time for Altaïr to listen to a nice song.  I looked up at Altaïr.  Q said not here.  He said he didn't want to have Malkus happen to snap out of his trance only to see Altaïr standing over him.  Altaïr said he could make sure that rotten Templar never snapped out of his trance.  Q gave Altaïr a dirty look and said to take care of our business on the moon.

Note:  In spite of the fact I was talking to both Q and Altaïr about a Templar I somehow managed to avoid becoming lucid.  I was accepting all of this as being completely normal.

Q snapped his fingers.  There was a flash of light around me.  But I didn't end up on the moon.  Instead of being on the moon I was in some kind of futuristic city that looked quite rundown.  I did a double take.  Q had said something about the moon… and where was Altaïr?  How was I supposed to play a song for Altaïr if he wasn't here?  I walked down the street a bit.  I spotted a figure in the street.  I recognized him quickly.  Damion!  But hadn't I already seen Damion in a previous dream?  A previous dream?  That would make this a dream.  I was dreaming!  I tried to fly and found I could do it.  I finally became lucid.

Damion was talking to me now.  I told him to put a sock in it.  I told him he was the last person I wanted to see every night.  He said there was no way I would get rid of him that easily.  And the fact I thought I could just went to show what a fool I…"  BANG!  Thud.  A gunshot came from somewhere off to the left.  I couldn't see any shooter.  But the shot was dead on.  I couldn't see where the bullet entered Damion's head but I could sure see where it exited.  It exited in a blast of tissue.  And Damion collapsed.  I couldn't contain myself.  I started laughing.  :laugh:  I hadn't had to do anything!  Just bang, and he's dead!  I looked back at the buildings where a sniper could have been concealed.  I waved in thanks.  Any enemy of Damion was probably a friend of mine.  Now I wanted to get back to Altaïr.  I focused on Through the Never and on finding Altaïr.  A portal opened and I used it.

On the other side I was in a forest.  It was the biodome on the moon.  Altaïr was there.  He looked surprised to see me.  He asked if I was ok.  He asked where I had gone.  I said I had just gone to bear witness to the death of Damion.  I said someone else killed him this time, but it was sweet to watch.  Altaïr asked who had killed him.  I said I didn't know.  He had been sniped.  I laughed again at the memory.  In mid sentence he had been sniped.  I was hoping someone else would remember that dream and identify themselves as the sniper.  I wanted to thank that person directly.  Altaïr said he was glad I was ok.  He said he hadn't known what to think when I hadn't made it here with him.  I remembered Q telling me to use a song on Altaïr.  I wasn't sure why.  There didn't seem to be anything wrong with him.  I figured even if there's nothing wrong a bit of nice pure positive energy can't hurt anyone.  So I focused on the song Touch My Heart from the Devil Hunter Yohko soundtrack.  The song played and golden energy flowed around and through Altaïr.  When the song was over I was feeling a bit disoriented.  I thought I was about to wake up.  I felt Altaïr put his arms around me.  I was in Altaïr's arms when I woke and found the only thing around me was my blanket.  :Sad:

----------


## Raven Knight

10/20/09 Tuesday

Note:  This isn't a complete dream.  It is just a fragment of a dream that came back to me.
I was on a stage near the moon tower.  There were colorful lights everywhere.  Basara was there with me.  I saw there were other musicians on the stage with me.  I think one of them might have been Nomad and one might have been MoSh.  I couldn't be sure of that, it was just a feeling I had.  There was a crowd of people standing around the stage watching us.  I was focusing on and singing the song Silent Lucidity by Queensrÿche.  I was using the song in the hope that some of the people watching us were actual dreamers and the song would get them thinking about lucid dreaming.  Once they were thinking about lucid dreaming they would be more likely to do a reality check and become lucid.  The song played loudly across the crowd.  The song finished and I noticed a lot of people in the crowd were talking amongst themselves.  I don't remember anything after that

----------


## Man of Shred

I'm sorry i don't remember you helping you get lucid... Be sure to return the favor someday  ::D:

----------


## Baron Samedi

> I'm sorry i don't remember you helping you get lucid... Be sure to return the favor someday



Apparently I have helped her become lucid many times, even in dreams we both remember, but I never remember telling her that. I am trying to figure out why that is.

----------


## Raven Knight

> Apparently I have helped her become lucid many times, even in dreams we both remember, but I never remember telling her that. I am trying to figure out why that is.



Maybe that's just the way my subconscious tries to tell me to get lucid... by making me hear someone in the area tell me it's a dream!  ::disconcerted::

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Maybe that's just the way my subconscious tries to tell me to get lucid... by making me hear someone in the area tell me it's a dream!



I was wondering if it's what I perceive as lucid behavior that you perceive as me actually speaking to you.

----------


## Raven Knight

I fell asleep using my light/sound machine to meditate.  My focus was to locate Specialis Sapientia and take him to the moon tower.  I fell asleep into a lucid dream heading for the moon so I could have a set location to start from

I found myself on the moon.  I was alone there.  I figured I would go try to find Specialis Sapientia and bring him to the moon first so I wouldn't get distracted onto something else.  I focused on Through the Never and on locating the person who looked like the photo of Specialis Sapientia I had.  I had to focus quite hard.  Finally a portal opened.  I went through the portal wondering if I was going to end up trying to astral project again  ::disconcerted:: 

On the other side of the portal I was on a beach.  A long expanse of sand with rocky areas at the far distances.  I looked around the beach.  At first I thought it was abandoned.  But I saw a figure on it.  I thought for a couple of minutes and then I had an idea.  I remembered Specialis Sapientia saying he wants to be a pilot.  Maybe he would remember a dream where he actually got to fly something cool.  I focused on summoning my Fire Valkyrie to me.  It appeared in front of me.  I headed over to the figure on the beach.  He was not far from me.  I touched him on the shoulder.

"Are you Specialis Sapientia?" I asked.

"That's my user name," he said hesitantly.

"It's Raven Knight," I said, "Do a reality check.  You're dreaming.  Come over here.  I've got something to show you."

Specialis Sapientia followed me over to my Fire Valkyrie.  He was staring at the ship.  He seemed to like it.  I asked if he wanted to fly it.  I thought that would be a memorable experience.  I told him he could fly it if he wanted.  The onboard computer would navigate to the moon.  I took hold of Specialis Sapientia's hand and we flew up to the cockpit.  The cockpit opened and we landed inside.  Specialis Sapientia took the pilot's seat.  I couldn't see exactly what was going on up there but I figured either he already knew something about how to fly or the onboard computer was giving him instructions.  We lifted off into the sky.

Now we went for quite a ride.  High, low, through canyons, low altitude over the water, and through a variety of areal maneuvers that probably aren't even possible in any normal plane.  Finally we gained altitude and left the atmosphere.  We flew pas the moon as if it wasn't even there.  I commented to Specialis Sapientia that we had missed the moon.  He said he wasn't ready to go to the moon yet.  We headed out into space and increased in speed.  We were going so fast it took almost no time at all to reach Mars.  We then flew down low over Mars and maneuvered low over the surface of the planet.  Around mountains, through canyons.  We were kicking up clouds of red dust in our wake.  Specialis Sapientia was having fun now.  We finally flew back up into space and headed back towards the moon.

We reached the moon in short order and Specialis Sapientia took a flight around the geography of the moon before we finally approached the tower.  We hovered just outside the biodome.  Specialis Sapientia was looking at the tower.  Big yellow letters on the side read, "Welcome to the Moon!"

"That's it," I told him, "Now all you have to do is remember this dream.  I hope I also do.  I think I am about to wake up so we'd better land."

We landed the Fire Valkyrie and Specialis Sapientia climbed out of the open cockpit.  He just jumped to the surface of the moon.  He was looking at the tower when everything around me faded to black and I woke.

----------


## Raven Knight

I was on the moon.  I was not lucid.  Finding myself on the moon has become a common place occurrence and thus it is no longer a reason to do a reality check!  ::disconcerted::  I walked along the surface of the moon.  I looked behind me and made note of the footprints I was leaving in the moon dust.  They seemed so crisp and clear.  There was no wind in the emptiness of space.  But still I was breathing fine.  I was thinking my self contained life support system was working great.  Then I noticed there was weather on the moon.  There was a tornado forming ahead of me.  It was sucking up the moon dust in a spectacular display.  It was also heading straight for me.  I thought I should get out of the way.  But it was too late for that.  I was quickly caught in the tornado and sucked up into it and through a portal.

I found myself in a place that looked oddly familiar.  It was a rundown futuristic type city.  I looked around.  I wondered how I had gotten to a post apocalyptical city from the moon.  There was a figure not too far off.  I thought I knew who it was.  "Damion, you prick!" I called out at the figure.

The figure was laughing as he came towards me.  I was thinking that if I was seeing Damion then I must be dreaming.  I didn't become fully lucid but I did manage to become semi-lucid.  I was lucid enough to remember what I had planned on doing.  The first step was to piss Damion off.

"Great," I said, "Just what I wanted tonight.  A close encounter of the STUPID kind!"

"You are the" Damion started.

"I mean, are you always this stupid?" I interrupted, "Or do you work extra hard on it just for me?"

"You shut your" Damion started again, sounding annoyed this time.

"I have seen some idiots in my time," I interrupted, "But you make all of them look smart!"

Damion was getting quite annoyed now.  He changed his hands into spears and started swinging them at me.  I dodged the attacks and started leading him in the beginnings of a spiral formation.

"What's the problem, Damion?" I asked, "Don't like hearing the truth?  Or too stupid to understand it?"

"Shut up!" Damion yelled as he continued attacking.  I dodged more attacks and moved into a tighter spiral.

"Your head is too thick," I yelled at Damion.

"You don't know" Damion tried to say.

"You're built like a stick!  Your face makes me sick!  You're dumb as a brick!" I continued insulting.

"You're the one who" Damion started.

"You ain't got no dick!" I added, not letting him respond.  He had continued attacking .  I had led him just about to the center of the spiral.  He was pissed.  I still felt under control.  The attack was ready to go.  Damion shouted something I couldn't even understand.

"You're as ugly as an ox and twice as stupid!" I yelled at Damion.

"Shut up, you BITCH!" Damion yelled as he came in for one final attack.  I dodged that attack and moved in for one hard punch to his gut.  My cool energy mixed with his hot aura of anger and formed into the signature spiral tornado formed by Ranma Saotome's Hyru Shouten Ha off of the Ranma 1/2 anime series.  I said the words because I like the sound, "HYRU SHOUTEN HA!"  The whirlwind formed where my punch hit Damion and pulled him way up into the air.  He flew out of my sight.  I watched after him and I didn't see any more of him.  I gave a raspberry in his direction.  "Thbbbbbbb!"  I was pleased with my Hyru Shouten Ha.  Everything around me faded to black as I woke.

----------


## Robo

are you sure this Damion guy is evil? I did a google search, but I'm not sure who he is, maybe you should at least listen to what he has to say next time?  It seems like he is trying to tell you something important.

----------


## Raven Knight

> are you sure this Damion guy is evil? I did a google search, but I'm not sure who he is, maybe you should at least listen to what he has to say next time?  It seems like he is trying to tell you something important.



I believe Damion is a nightstalker I have encountered in the past and I have no doubt in mind that he is evil.  ::evil::  That and then there is the fact he keeps kidnapping me from wherever I may be and attacking me.  And his energy is dark.  And the name Damion is actually from a person I knew in high school who was a complete jerk to me.  I use the name Damion because I can't spell his real name.  ::disconcerted::

----------


## Raven Knight

I fell asleep with my light/sound machine on.  I focused my WILD on going to pick up Allison.  I thought going on a Star Gate adventure might be something she would remember.  So that was my goal.  It didn't work out as planned

When my WILD got going I found myself on the moon.  That wasn't where I had intended to go.  I was in the biodome.  I was also near the outer wall.  There was an opening in the wall.  I figured it was a gate for people to enter through if they appeared outside the wall.  I saw someone on the other side of a force field blocking the gate.  I went over and looked.  There was a person who was half cat and half human there.

"Kitty!" I said and pointed at the cat man.  I went over and stroked the cat man's silky fur.  The cat man looked like he was part leopard.  I felt his energy as I was stroking.  I recognized it as Nomad.  He rolled over on his back and prompted me to rub his belly.  His fur was silky.  I asked him what he was doing.  He said he was the god of nothing.  I told him that makes no sense.  He said that was exactly his point.  I asked what dream drugs he was on.  He just laughed.  I told him I was going to go find Allison to take her on a Star Gate adventure and asked if he wanted to come.  He said he wanted to create nowhere.  I said that was the perfect place for the god of nothing to live nowhere.  He laughed and took off.  I focused on Through the Never and on finding Allison.  A portal quickly opened and I went through.

On the other side I was in a forest.  I didn't see Allison anywhere.  I wondered where I would find her.  It was a pleasant day in the forest and I was enjoying the beauty of it.  My lucidity slipped to semi-lucidity.

I looked around a bit and I found Q.  He said he had left Nomad to fill out the details of his playground in the middle of nowhere.  He chuckled.  He snapped his fingers.  More people appeared.  I looked at the new arrivals.  Link, Spike, Sephiroth, Bakura, Basara, and Altaïr.  I asked Q where Allison was.  Q said Allison wasn't dreaming right now.  He said we had other things to do.  He said that back in Altaïr's home world Robert's base of operations had been found.  He said there were loads of Templars around there, all of them with dark energy.  He said our main goal would be to find the source of Robert's dark energy and remove it.  He said Link, Spike, Sephiroth, Bakura, and Altaïr could help fight while Basara provided defensive and healing energy.  He pointed off in one direction.  He said to head that way to approach Robert from the least visible direction.  Q disappeared in a flash of white light.

I looked around at the people around me.  Spike asked if I was lucid.  Altaïr asked if I was going to charge their weapons with my lightning.  I thought that sounded like a good idea.  I first formed Witchblade into a sword and then used Battery by Metallica to summon a bolt of lightning.  It split up and charged all of our swords and Basara's guitar.  We all headed in the direction Q had indicated.  The forest seemed to be getting darker as we traveled.  It was almost as dark as night when we found a black stone wall in our path.  I floated up to the top of the wall and looked over.  I saw Templars patrolling the area.  There was a fortress in the middle of the walled area.  There was absolutely no cover surrounding the fortress.  It was obviously made to be impossible to approach without being seen.  I wanted us to get as close to the fortress as we could without being discovered.  I told the others that a disguise was in order.  I used Of Wolf and Man by Metallica to transform all of us into Templars.  It might not work very long, but it might help get closer.

When the coast was clear we all floated over the wall and landed inside.  There were seven of us.  That was a good number to imitate having our own patrol group.  That way we could try to keep our distance from the real Templars.  We made like a patrol and moved at a constant pace around the fortress.  I was looking for a way in.  We finally came to the side with the main gates on it.  The gates stood open and there were Templar guards on both sides of it.  I focused on a cloak covering all of us and hiding our true energy.  I didn't know if that would help.  Our energy might be hidden but the dark energy would not be there.  We turned and headed for the gate.  Before we got there a new patrol came out.  Maybe we'd lucked out and it was time to change things up anyway.  The guards paid no attention to the emerging Templar patrol.  That patrol was gone by the time we started going inside.  I saw the guards eyeing us closely.

"Stop!" one of them called out, "Int glurk" he had spoken as Altaïr was passing by him and he now had a sparking hidden blade in him.  The other guard didn't have a chance to speak before he had Link's sparking sword running him through.  Both were consumed by white lightning.  We hurried into the fortress and found the controls for the gate right inside.  We sealed it closed and broke the control lever to effectively keep the patrolling Templars from joining in when the fight started inside.

It seemed the usefulness of the disguises was done since the Templars in the fortress would be able to identify us by our energy.  I eliminated the disguises it had felt a bit dirty to look like a Templar.  Now to find Robert and his source of dark energy.  The interior of the fortress was quite dark.  It was lit by torches but the walls, floor, and ceiling were all nearly black and seemed to absorb whatever light the torches produced.  We followed the main path in a ways until it split into three paths.  One going straight, one left, and one right.  All of our weapons were charged with white energy so we split up.  Basara pointed at a vent in the ceiling.  He said he was going to try to get somewhere where his music would be heard throughout the fortress.  Sephiroth and Bakura went right.  Link and Spike went left.  That left me standing there with Altaïr.  We went straight forward.

We entered a huge inner chamber.  There was what looked like a door frame in the middle of the room on a raised platform.   The platform was surrounded by Templars.  No one had noticed us yet.  There was a pole with a black crystal on it sitting a few feet in front of the door frame.  Black beams of energy came from the crystal and led to each corner of the door frame.  The center of the door frame was a black portal.  A single beam of black energy, stronger than the other four, came from the center of that portal and into the crystal, probably re-charging it.  It was a self-perpetuating portal.  Robert was standing next to the crystal.  He drew energy from it and distributed it to the crowd of Templars.  As he was distributing the energy he looked around to make sure everyone was receiving it.  He spotted us.

"Assassins!" he yelled out, looking a bit surprised but even more pissed, "Kill them!"

As if that was a cue to begin, Basara's music seemed to come from everywhere all around us.  That seemed to distract the Templars.  He was playing Planet Dance from the Macross 7 anime soundtrack.  The Templars didn't stay distracted for long.  We were in a big fight.  I wondered how we were supposed to fight so many.  I felt energized by Basara's song.  I was completely surrounded.  I did a spin attack like Link on the Legend of Zelda.  It was quite effective since I was surrounded.  I needed to get to the crystal.  That was the main goal.  I managed to fight my way through another couple of Templars and I found myself face to face with Link.  It looked like at least some of the others had found their way here.  The entire room was now in chaos.  Basara had finished Planet Dance and moved on to a song entitled Never Say Die from the same soundtrack.  His music seemed louder than ever.

I was heading in the direction I thought the raised platform was in.  A Templar stepped into my path.  I was about to attack him when I noticed he seemed disoriented.  He shook his head a couple of times and the blackness faded from his eyes.  They were normal now.  And he was leaving.  He turned and headed for an entrance in the back of the room.  I saw the one who had broken off his attack on me wasn't the only one leaving the scene.  Basara's music was freeing some of them!  I saw a clear path to the power crystal.  I went for it.  I grabbed it in a hand covered by protective Witchblade armor.  I thought touching it directly would be bad.  When I grasped it dark energy sparked out all around it and was trying to get at me through my Witchblade armor.

"Put that back, you BITCH!" came a voice behind me.  I turned and saw Robert.  He was going to attack me but instead he found himself in a sword match with Sephiroth.  My first thought was that Robert was officially screwed.  As I pulled the power crystal from its position on the pole the beams of dark energy were disrupted and then broken.  The portal collapsed.  I turned from the door frame and saw Robert seemed to be desperately trying to break away from his fight with Sephiroth to attack me.  A couple of Templars ran interference for him and he got away only to find himself in a fight with Link.  He cursed loudly at Link.  Basara moved on to another song Holy Lonely Light from the Macross 7 soundtrack.  I noticed the room seemed noticeably brighter than when we had entered.  Basara's light energy was filling the room.  I saw even more Templars making an exit through the back door.  I decided to join them.  I called out telepathically to the others that I had the dark shard.  I heard them acknowledge that I had it.

I now headed for the back exit where everyone else was exiting.  I saw Sephiroth emerge behind me and close behind him was Link.  The fleeing Templars cleared a path for us to exit clearly not wanting any further trouble.  I didn't want to attack them; I just wanted to leave with the shard.  The back exit led to a dead end.  I thought of Vegeta from Dragonball Z and did a Final Flash at the wall blasting a large hole in it.  We all left through that hole.  A wave of converted Templars followed us.  Basara's music was even louder outside.  The Templar patrols looked mostly confused.  A few attacked us but they didn't last long.  I looked around me to see if everyone was there.  Link Spike Sephiroth Altaïr Where was Bakura?  We couldn't leave Bakura!  I was about to go back inside when I saw Bakura come out.  Phew that was a relief.  I telepathically called to Basara that we were leaving.  I saw Basara fly out of an opening near the highest position of the fortress.  He flew down right near us.  I used Through the Never and opened a portal to get back to the biodome.  The portal opened and we all went through it.  It closed immediately behind us.

Q greeted us when we returned.  He saw the dark shard in my hand.  It was still sparking with dark energy.  Q said he would take that and dispose of it properly.  He snapped his fingers and sealed it in a white sphere and then took it.  He smiled at us and said we should celebrate our victory.  Everyone seemed happy to be back and that we had been successful in our mission.  I thought I was going to wake up.  Everything around me faded to black as I woke.

----------


## Baron Samedi

WOW! 

We both had badass epic dreams after coming together, then diverging! Amazing!

----------


## Raven Knight

I was in a strange place.  I looked around to see where I was.  It looked like the interior of a temple.  It was very ornate and beautiful.  I decided I wanted to explore.  I looked in my pockets for my cell phone.  It wasn't there.  I pulled an audible Homer Simpson (D'Oh!) as I had wanted to take pictures of the temple.  I walked down a long passage trying to take in everything I could.  I wanted to burn these images on my mind so I would be able to remember them later.  I didn't want to forget a single detail.  I walked down the passage until I entered a much larger chamber.  There were a lot of people in the room.  They were all bowing on the ground.  I looked down at one of them.  He didn't respond to me.  I tapped him on the shoulder and asked what he was bowing for.  He said we were in the presence of the great Jaguar God.  He said I should bow.  He returned to his bowing position.  I wasn't about to bow to some god I've never heard of.  I walked down the aisle between the rows of bowing people.  I saw a person who looked to be half human and half cat reclined on his back in a throne.  It made me think of the Thunder Cats (a cartoon series from the 80's where the main characters were half human / half cat).  A couple of pretty girls were feeding him some kind of treats off of a plate.  But this situation couldn't be right.  I decided to do a reality check.  I tried to fly and I succeeded.  I landed again, now lucid.

I looked at a couple of the people bowing.  They didn't have any perceivable energy.  They were just illusions.  DC's.  I walked closer to the cat man to see if I could identify him.  I recognized his energy.  It was Nomad.  I was about to ask him what was going on when he glanced in my direction.  He barely looked at me before going back to lounging.  He asked why I wasn't bowing.  I told him I thought I made it perfectly clear in a PM that I was not going to bow.  He looked over at me, looking closer now.  He exclaimed that I was real and said he hadn't realized that.  He then greeted me by my name, Raven.  He sat up and looked at me.  He asked what I had brought him.  I said I hadn't brought him anything.  He asked if I had no offering for the god of nothing.  I said no.  He got a dejected look on his face like a chastised dog.  I think he was faking the look of rejection.  I wondered why I was even here.  I had to think a bit.  I finally remembered.  Something inside me had told me I should use a healing spell on Nomad, that he had some dark energy inside him that had to be eliminated.  I told Nomad that actually, I did have an offering.  He perked up his ears and looked happy.  I climbed up the stairs that led to his throne.  I focused on the song Full Moonlight from the Devil Hunter Yohko soundtrack.  The song played throughout the room and golden energy flowed through Nomad.  The energy did wash some things out.  They looked like small black bugs that began crawling away from the throne.  Helpful DC's followed the bugs and crushed them under foot.  Nomad said that was a great offering, the best one he'd received yet.  He got up and hugged me, burying my face in the soft fur on his chest.  The fur was soft and silky.  He said if I wanted to add something to nowhere to go ahead.  I said maybe I should add a nice nothing to nowhere.  He said that would be great.  

I was thinking there were other things to be done.  I asked if he was bored with lying around.  I said I hadn't been able to get Allison for the Star Gate dream earlier, so I was going to try again.  He asked where I had gone before.  I was having a hard time remembering.  I said it had something to do with Templars...  I was a bit annoyed that I couldn't remember more.  Nomad said he wanted to give people crazy dreams they would remember.  I said some people might not appreciate someone intruding in their dreams.  I said if he'd initially intruded in my dreams without permission my first response would've been to kick his ass.  He changed into a jaguar cub and mewed at me.  He telepathically asked me if I would've really kicked the ass of a helpless little kitten.  The cub was cute.  I said probably not.  I focused on Through the Never and on getting to Allison.  A portal finally opened.  I went through it.  The jaguar cub followed me.  On the other side we were in Allison's apartment.  Not the current one, the one she lived in prior to her current one.  I looked around for Allison.  The jaguar cub started playing with some stuff he found on the floor.  He started playing with the cords on an XBox 360.  Allison came out and got mad at him.  She called him a bad kitty and picked him up.  She carried him away from the XBox.  While she was still holding him he changed back into a jaguar man.  Allison now found herself trying to hold a fully grown man.  They fell down in a heap.  Allison looked at Nomad in shock.  Nomad said she was dreaming, do a reality check.  Allison called to Jen to come look at this.  Nomad licked her face with a cat tongue.  Allison pushed him away with an exclamation of "Eeewww!"  Nomad changed back to a jaguar cub and pretended to be dejected again.  Allison looked up at me and asked if the cub belonged to me.  I said I wouldn't claim ownership of that.  He is on his own.  The cub got a strange look on his face and then he vanished.  I was alone with Allison now.  I asked if she'd done her reality check yet.  She said no, she hadn't.  I told her to do one.  Any reality check would do.  But before I found out anything about what she was going to do everything faded to black...

But I didn't wake up.  Now I was in a bedroom of some kind with Alicia.  Alicia was in a bikini.  She said she liked my swim suit.  She said let's go to the pool.  I felt disoriented and I lost my lucidity...

I followed Alicia outside.  We were on a cruise ship.  There was a huge pool on the ship.  I saw there were a couple of diving boards.  One low and one really high.  I wanted to do the high one.  I headed over to it while Alicia laid her blanket down to get some sun.  The diving boards were closed.  An employee at the base of the ladders said they would be open later.  I told Alicia that.  We took a walk around the deck of the ship.  We looked out over the expanse of ocean.  I saw a whale spouting in the distance.  Alicia was talking.  She was talking about her job.  She was bitching about her job.  She was bitching about how they always dump all of the work on her and then they complain when it isn't done.  She said she just didn't have enough time.  I saw some sharks right by the ship.  I thought Alicia should throw her boss to the sharks.  As if telepathic, Alicia said she wished she could throw her boss to the sharks.  We made our way back to the big pool.  Alicia laid down for some sun.

I returned to the diving boards.  They were open now.  But they had moved... before they had been at the end of the pool now they were on the side.  And a third board had been added.  I noted these differences but stubbornly refused to realize I was dreaming.  I climbed to the top of the tallest diving board.  Someone behind me was impatient.  There was a gate blocking the board from the pool.  I asked how I was supposed to get to the pool.  The impatient person behind me called me a moron and said the gate would open.  He shoved me off the board.  The gate opened and I fell into the pool.  I went really deep and I hadn't had a chance to take a breath.  I breathed shallowly through my nose.  I was breathing under water.  This didn't seem odd.  I was thinking as long as I didn't breathe too deeply my body would filter out the oxygen without taking in the water.  I stayed on the bottom of the pool for a bit before coming up.  Alicia was hitting on a hot guy now.  He looked bored.  I wanted to go off the diving board again.  I got out of the pool.  Everything around me faded to black as I woke.

----------


## Robo

Epic dreams, as always.

So you aren't even going to try to listen to what Damion has to say? It could be interesting. 

please, for me? I'm curious.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Wow! I wish I remembered that dream! Everyone that comes to the temple always calls me on my bullshit. Haha. Thanks for the healing!

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Epic dreams, as always.
> 
> So you aren't even going to try to listen to what Damion has to say? It could be interesting. 
> 
> please, for me? I'm curious.



That guy is a punk. I am not going to share dreams with him anymore. Maybe Raven will.

----------


## Raven Knight

> Epic dreams, as always.
> 
> So you aren't even going to try to listen to what Damion has to say? It could be interesting. 
> 
> please, for me? I'm curious.



Ok.  I have gotten rid of most of my anger at him now and I find him more amusing than annoying.  He makes me laugh.  :laugh:  So if I see him again I will try to see if he has anything to say other than insulting me.  After all, it's not as if he can actually hurt me!  ::lol::  I can't guarantee I will see him again, but I'll post it if I do.  ::D:

----------


## Robo

Thanks raven, I appreciate it  ::D:

----------


## Raven Knight

I fell asleep with my light sound machine on.  I was focused on meeting Nomad at the moon.  I remembered Nomad seemed to think there was something attacking MoSh.  So my goal was to meet Nomad on the moon so we could investigate this.  I fell asleep and found myself on the moon and lucid

I  was standing outside the biodome.  A spaceship landed near me.  It opened and then a cat man got out of the ship.  He was acting really strange.  He was smoking something.  It looked like a joint.

"Drugs" I said, "Seriously?  I thought we were going to help MoSh!  You can't do that if you're wasted!"

He said he had gotten distracted.  He put out the joint and threw it on the ground.  I shot him a disapproving look for littering up the moon.  I didn't have to say anything.  Nomad made his joint disappear.  I asked him if he was ready to go check on MoSh.  He said yes.  I used Through the Never and focused on opening a portal to find MoSh.  A portal opened.  Selene appeared and went through.  A portal opened and Basara came through.  He said if there was going to be healing needed he would come along.  Nomad and I followed Basara and Selene through the portal.

On the other side we were in a bedroom.  I could vaguely make out MoSh.  The rest of the room was a bit fuzzy.  What was crystal clear was a dark figure standing over MoSh.  The dark figure was drawing energy out of MoSh.  The figure looked up at me.  It was an older man with gray hair in a black suit with a black fedora hat.  He was old but he didn't look weak.  He had black stuff dripping from his mouth as if he had been eating something out of MoSh.  I told the dark man to step away from the bed or prepare to have his ass kicked.  He laughed at me in a menacing manner.  While I was watching the man Nomad had circled around behind him.  Nomad now tackled the man and shoved him through the far wall of the bedroom.  I looked over at MoSh.  He was surrounded by a dark aura.  Basara said he would start the healing but I might be needed outside.  I phased through the wall.

Outside I saw Nomad grappling with an old man.  Nomad was part jaguar and fairly large but the old man was holding his own.  Selene was slipping blasts of moonlight into the fray.  Nomad finally got hold of the old man by a leg and swung him around a couple of times before throwing him to the ground.  I immediately used Battery to hit him with a bolt of lightning.  He was blasted hard and turned into a mist of some kind.  I used Damage, Inc. to flame the mist.  Nomad added more fire and Selene hit it with more moonlight blasts.  The mist was vaporized.

The three of us teleported back to the bedroom.  Basara was playing and singing while white energy flowed through MoSh.  Nomad said we should take him to the Healing Glen.  I went over to MoSh and carefully lifted his dream body from his sleeping form.  Nomad opened a portal and we went through it into the Healing Glen.

On the other side the Crystal Golem met us.  He looked at MoSh.  He took MoSh from me.  He said we all needed to be cleaned up.  I used Full Moonlight on the others.  Nomad played with his didgeridoo to send healing energy through me.  The Crystal Golem took MoSh into the cave.  I followed him inside.  He lied MoSh in a bed of grass.  He said MoSh would need a special mixture for his healing.  He described the ingredients needed for the mixture.  I did a double take as MoSh got up or at least part of him did  A second MoSh got up just as his dream body got up out of his physical body.  I was staring at that.  MoSh said this was his dream body what was lying on the grass was his astral body uh  It didn't make a lot of sense to me.  MoSh and Nomad headed outside.  Basara was playing a song for the sleeping MoSh.  I turned to follow Nomad but the Crystal Golem stopped me.  He said he wanted to speak to me.

I stayed back with the Crystal Golem.  He looked at me closely.  He said he has seen that I have a very deep seated parasite that is continuously infecting me with its dark energy.  He said he could see it there but normal healing methods do not reach it.  He said regular healing methods will get rid of the main symptoms but they leave the cause.  I told him I am aware of it, and I have been searching the different worlds for some way to get rid of it permanently.  I told him that many ideas have been tried, and some seem to work for a while, but nothing lasts.  He said he wanted to make sure I was aware of this parasite.  He said he had an idea of something that might help, but he would have to look into it further.  I thanked him for helping me.  He returned his attention to MoSh.

I left the cave and saw Nomad face to face with a huge snake.  The snake was a cobra, raised up with its hood spread and prepared to strike.  An attack?  Here?  As I came out of the cave the snake turned towards me and hissed loudly and violently.

"You chose the wrong place to attack, serpent!" I yelled at the snake as I formed Witchblade into a sword and attacked the giant snake.  The snake immediately took to the sky.  I managed stabbed my sword into the snake's tail as it was taking off and I was pulled along with it.  I don't think the snake even noticed it had been stabbed.  "Come back here, you flakey jerk!" I yelled at the snake as I was pulled into the sky.

"Wait!" Nomad called from down below, "That's MoSh!"

"MoSh?" I asked, more to myself than to anyone.  I retracted my Witchblade sword back to a bracelet and fell from the snake's tail.  I landed in front of Nomad.  "He's a snake?" I asked Nomad.

The giant snake flew through the clouds and then returned and landed in front of us.  He transformed back into MoSh.  I felt a bit stupid.  "Sorry about that," I said, "I thought you were attacking us.  I didn't know you could transform into a snake!"

I heard something.  Not with my ears.  In my head.  Someone was calling me.  I could hear it.  I told Nomad I had to go.  I used Through the Never and focused on getting to where I was being called.  A portal opened.  I wondered if someone was being attacked.  I formed my Witchblade armor and jumped through the portal.

On the other side I was flying somewhere.  It was hard to make out much.  I saw someone there.  I looked closer to see that person.  He looked familiar.  Pablo?  I asked what was going on.  I asked if he was ok or if there was trouble.  He didn't answer me.  He was watching me.  I looked around to see if there was trouble.  I saw a couple of strange black forms moving closer.  I used my sword and hit them away.  I looked back at Pablo.  He was trying to open a portal now.  I went over to him.  I said we could go to the moon.  He opened a portal.  I looked through it to see where it led.  I was losing the dream.  It had been going on for quite a while.  I told Pablo I would try to find him again.  Everything around me faded to black as I woke.

----------


## Man of Shred

Wow. Why didn't you guys tell me you were coming? That is crazy... I always knew my astral body and dreambody were two different things.

 oh and thanks for not cutting me up.

 I don't remember a thing tho. I just remember a dream with some of you.. and no other details.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Wow. Why didn't you guys tell me you were coming? That is crazy... I always knew my astral body and dreambody were two different things.
> 
>  oh and thanks for not cutting me up.
> 
>  I don't remember a thing tho. I just remember a dream with some of you.. and no other details.



I was concerned for you. So, we just decided to go, and see if there was something wrong.  Apparently your dream body has an alter ego of badassness.

----------


## Raven Knight

I fell asleep with my light/sound machine and went into a WILD.  I was focused on getting to the moon.  I didn't make it there

I found myself in a forest.  Since I didn't end up where I thought I would I ended up only being semi-lucid.  I looked around to see where I was.  Q was there with me.  He said he thought it would be a good idea for me to play a healing song for Malkus.  I didn't immediately recognize the name.  I asked who he was talking about.  He rolled his eyes as if I was being slow.  He said Malkus, that Templar I had brought home with me.  A Templar?  I asked him why I would play a song for a Templar.  Q said because I am a healer and because he didn't think Malkus is really a bad person, he was just taken in by a very convincing and manipulative individual by the name of Robert.  He said the lies Robert told him was all he had ever known, but he was sure I could do something about that.  He said to go over there and follow my instinct about what to do.  He said I should watch my approach.  He said somehow Malkus had gotten the idea we were going to kill him.  Q sarcastically added that he didn't know how he could've possibly gotten that idea Miss. Raven "The Only Good Templar Is a Dead Templar" Knight.  He gave me a dirty look.  I said it is true in Assassin's Creed  He said there are no absolutes in reality, not even all Templars being  assholes.  I gave Q a dirty look.  I said he had attacked me.  He said Malkus hadn't.  He said Malkus had just tried to escape, stopping to fight Altaïr only when his escape route was cut off.  He told me to stop arguing and just get over there and do what I do best - heal someone's heart.

I headed over in the direction Q had pointed.  I don't know what I expected to find, but what I did find was a man sitting on the ground by a tree.  He was just sitting there.  I knew Q had told me to find a Templar, but this man looked more in need right now.  I went over to him.  He looked up at me briefly and then back down at the ground.  In that brief glance I thought his eyes looked cold but also afraid.  He said he knew someone would come soon.  Just make it quick.  I didn't know what he was talking about.  I looked at him for a minute and I felt myself drawn to use Touch My Heart from the Devil Hunter Yohko soundtrack on this man.  He asked why I wasn't just getting it over with.  Do what I came to do.  I thought he was being a bit rude.  I also wondered how he could know what I had come to do.  I told him it would all be over in about 4 minutes (the length of the song).  He said to just do it.  He was quite impatient.  I focused on using the song Touch My Heart.  I focused the song on the man.  Golden energy formed and flowed through him.  The song ended.  He looked up at me now.  His eyes looked different now.  Not so cold.  And more confused than afraid.  I asked him how he felt.  He said he felt good.  But wasn't I here to kill him?  I said no, why would I?  I said maybe now we could meet properly.  My name is Raven.  He said his name is Malkus.  I did a double take.  Q had said the Templar's name was Malkus.  I had found him and used a healing song on him without even realizing it was him!  Everything around me faded to black as I woke.

----------


## Raven Knight

I fell back asleep focusing on the moon.  I was already half asleep since this was a WBTB so I ended up in the dream state semi-lucid.  My goal was to find Allison.  But I had also intended to take Nomad with me he'd said he wanted to help.  Somehow I found myself on the moon

I was on the moon.  I looked around.  I was not alone.  There were other people there.  I thought they were all acting strange.  One of them was acting different.  He was half jaguar, half human.  I immediately thought I had found Nomad.  I went over to him and said we could go find Allison.  He said sure.  I used Through the Never and focused on finding Allison.  A portal opened and we both went through

On the other side we were in an empty room.  Or mostly empty.  Allison was there.  She looked like she was focused on something.  A star gate appeared.  I told Allison that was cool.  I asked if she wanted to go somewhere through it.  She looked at me and smiled and then disappeared.  I pulled a Homer Simpson (D'Oh!).

I turned to Nomad and shrugged.  I asked Nomad if he wanted to use the star gate anyhow since it was there.  Before he could answer again Allison appeared.  I told her welcome back and she was dreaming.  She said something about doing a WILD.  I said that was cool.  I have my best luck with WILD's.  So let's go before she Allison disappeared.  I pulled a double Homer (D'Oh, D'Oh!).

Since she had returned last time I suggested to Nomad that we wait around a bit before leaving.  She might be back again.  We waited around twiddling our thumbs.  Or at least I did.  Nomad was changing forms.  From jaguar man to full jaguar to his normal form and then back to jaguar man again like a kid who just discovered a new toy.  It was interesting to watch.  A bit later Allison appeared.  I grabbed her shoulders.  I said she was dreaming, but DON'T WAKE UP!  Please  I told Allison we could through the star gate and find something exciting to do light fight the Goa'ulds.  She said that sounded cool.  I told her to go through the portal and I would be right behind her.  Nomad mentioned a reality check.  I just wanted to get going before she woke up again.  I said if we were ready we should go.  Just don't wake Allison disappeared.  I pulled a triple Homer (D'Oh, D'Oh, D'Oh!).

I was hoping Allison would appear again.  Nomad went back to his transformations to amuse himself.  He was choosing more unusual cats now.  He changed into a snow leopard.  I told him to stop there because he had taken the form of one of the most beautiful cats in the world.  I told him I wanted to pet a snow leopard.  He rubbed up against me, almost knocking me down.  His fur was sooooo soft and silky.  I petted Nomad in snow leopard form.  I saw something happen.  I thought Allison was coming back.  But instead a tornado formed and pulled me into it and through a portal.  Nomad grabbed at me as I went but he missed

I was in a post apocalyptical city again.  I recognized the place.  I knew what that meant.  I looked around and spotted Damion.  I asked him what he wanted.  He said if I was too stupid to figure that out then he wanted to know how it is that I am able to keep breathing on my own.  I had the idea that would've annoyed me at one point.  But now it just sounded sad.  I walked over to Damion.  I asked him how many friends he has.  He said he has plenty, and they arent a bunch of fools like me and my friends.  He continued insulting me, but I was tuning out his exact words now.  I could just hear the insults in the tone of his voice.  I finally interrupted him.

"You know," I said, "just because one person screwed you over doesn't mean  we're all like that.  It's not like I want anything from you.  You attack me because you are out to get me before I get you.  But I'm not out to get you.  I get pissed sometimes and think I'm out to get you for a while, but really I'm not."

"What the fuck are you talking about?" Damion asked impatiently.

"You attack me to cover up your own insecurities.  To cover up your own wounds," I said, "But I'm not here to hurt you.  Don't hide from me, I'm actually a healer.  You are a sick patient hiding from the doctors who have the medicine that can save you."

"Don't you stand there and try to psychoanalyze me!" Damion said angrily.  "I don't have to listen to this!"

I looked in Damion's eyes.  "I see pain in your eyes," I said, "Pain from a wound that won't heal.  I have wounds that won't heal.  Knives in my back from people I counted friends.  A broken heart thrown back at me from a boyfriend I thought loved me.  These things still hurt.  It takes so long for them to heal.  But positive energy and love will heal them, or at least soothe the pain.  I told him I wanted to share that positive energy with him."

"You've gone even more insane that you already were!" Damion exclaimed and backed away a step.

"I know what you need," I told Damion, "You need a hug!  You need to know someone cares!"

"A what?" Damion asked, "No!  I don't need a"

I didn't wait for him to answer.  I went straight over to him and embraced him like a long lost brother.  I whispered comforting things in his ear such as, "Everything will be ok," and "Be your true self and people will accept you," and "Don't be afraid to love again."  Damion was struggling to get free.  I held him tight.  I focused positive energy into him.  He was cursing at me and telling me to get off of him.  Finally, probably not knowing what else to do, he went still and just stood there as I hugged him.  I pulled back and smiled at him.

"See?" I asked, "That wasn't so bad, was it?"

"You're a complete lunatic!" Damion exclaimed before he disappeared.  Everything around me faded to black and I woke.

----------


## Man of Shred

> I was concerned for you. So, we just decided to go, and see if there was something wrong.  Apparently your dream body has an alter ego of badassness.



 I know you were concerned. but WHAT specifially led you to believe that?

----------


## Baron Samedi

> I know you were concerned. but WHAT specifially led you to believe that?



The pain in your chest, when you kept trying to dream with us.

That's a way dream battle, Raven!

----------


## Raven Knight

I fell asleep into my usual WILD.  The first order of business was to exchange healing energy with Nomad.  I thought he might be at his temple pretending to be a god of nothing that lives nowhere.  That idea made me chuckle.  A god of nothing  I focused on going to the temple.

I found myself in a place I didn't recognize.  It looked like the interior of a temple.  I thought that meant I was close to where I would find Nomad.  I walked down a passage and into a larger room.  There were some people there.  I didn't recognize them.  Something about them didn't even look real.  They were DC's.  Just NPC's in Nomad's RPG.  There were four of them.  They all fell to their knees and started bowing to me.

"What the" I said, surprised, "Get up!  Don't bow to me!"

"The great Juargwan commands us to bow," one of them said and they continued bowing.  I found that to be awkward.  I stepped between two of them and headed down the passage before they could follow me.  I entered the main chamber of the temple.  There was a throne in the middle of the room.  A big jaguar man was sleeping on it.  He was curled into a ball.  The DC's I thought I'd left behind caught up with me and resumed bowing to me.  I moved away from them and went over to the throne where who I assumed was Nomad was curled up.  I climbed up to the throne.  I was about to touch his shoulder to wake him up when he jumped up and snarled at me.  I took a startled step backwards and fell off of the top step of the throne.  I would have fallen on my ass if it hadn't been for the DC's who had been bowing to me.  They caught me and held me up until I regained my balance.

"What'd you do that for?!" I asked Nomad as he was laughing.  I climbed back up the stairs and pulled a Gibbs on Nomad (Jethro Gibbs from NCIS, to pull a Gibbs is to smack someone playfully on the back of the head).  I asked him if he even knew how to be serious.  He asked where I'd left my sense of humor.  I turned around and saw the DC's were bowing to me again or maybe they were bowing to Nomad.  I couldn't tell.  I told Nomad I was there so we could exchange healing spells.  He said ok.  I used Full Moonlight to cleanse out any dark energy he might have come across.  Golden energy flowed through Nomad and cleaned out some disgusting looking bugs.  The bowing DC's followed them and stepped on them.  Nomad played his didgeridoo.  I felt pure energy flowing through me now.  More disgusting black things came out.  The only difference was mine was created internally.  The DC's crushed those bugs as well.

Nomad stepped off of his throne and went over to a mirror.  He said he was going to get in touch with that woman he'd told me about.  I said ok.  I was about to leave.  I used Through the Never and focused on finding MoSh.  A portal opened and I went through.

On the other side I was in a living room.  There was a man there playing video games.  I thought it was MoSh.  He was sitting on a ratty looking brown couch but playing his games on a very nice flat screen TV.  He had his priorities right! ^_^ I went over to him and touched him on the shoulder.  He said not now, he was playing.  I said it was me, Raven.  He looked up at me.  His game ended.  I didn't get to see what game it was.  He looked at me for a bit.  I thought I would try my song to make him lucid.  I focused on Queensrÿche's Silent Lucidity.  The song played in the room.  MoSh was looking for the source of the music.  It finished.  He said he was dreaming.  I said yes, so now we could go check on Morrigan.  He said ok.  I focused on Through the Never and on getting to Morrigan.  A portal opened.  I turned back to  MoSh and he was gone.  I pulled a Homer Simpson (D'Oh!).  It turned out that it didn't even matter because everything around me faded to black and I woke.

----------


## Baron Samedi

You freaked the hell out of those poor, DC's, Raven, Queen of Night.

----------


## Man of Shred

Funny how i keep dissapearing after i meet you. I do not remember the dream sorry.

 The brown couch and the flat screen TV. I have a friend i used to visit in calgary. I spend a week there every now and then and work with him. While there i often sit on a brown couch and play video games on his flat screen.

----------


## Raven Knight

I was in a strange place.  I looked around to see where I was.  I was in a forest.  It was dark and the forest seemed dead.  The trees were all dried and black.  There wasn't any grass that I could see but something was crunching under foot that sounded disturbingly like bones.  I wondered if my imagination was running away with me.  I didn't like my location.  I was wondering how I had gotten lost in such a place.  I couldn't think how I'd gotten there and I couldn't think how to get out.  I started walking in what I thought was a straight line.  I couldn't tell where I was going or even if I was going in a straight line.  I stopped because I thought I might just get more lost than I already was.  I thought I would climb a tree to see if I could see anything.  I reached up for a branch and grabbed it.  Something was slithering up there.  I pulled my hand back quickly.  A pair of glowing eyes looked down at me and something hissed.  I was getting worried that I wouldn't be able to find my way out.  I thought about waiting for daylight but I had the strange idea it would never come.  I had to keep moving.  I heard movement behind me.  I turned and looked into the darkness.  I couldn't see anything.  Finally a dark figure stepped into view.  I stepped back and tripped so I fell on my ass.  The figure in front of me chuckled and then finally spoke.

"What's the matter, luv?" he asked in a British accent, "Did I scare you?  You'll want to be doing a reality check.  You're dreaming, luv."

He came closer and held his hand down to help me up.  It was Spike.  I tried to fly and I could.  I flew up over the trees.  There were trees stretching out in three directions.  An evil looking castle was to the one direction that felt like north.  I landed and was lucid.

Spike wasn't the only one there now.  Sephiroth, Link, Bakura, and a man who looked like Yoko Kurama (the Fox Spirit form of Kurama, so he appears to be part fox with perky ears and a long fluffy tail) off of Yu Yu Hakusho was there, too.  I did a double take at him.  He looked at me and asked if I really was going to say I didn't remember him.  I didn't know what to say.  He seemed disappointed.  But it turned out he was only faking his disappointment.  He laughed.  Spike grabbed me and turned me towards him.  He asked what I was thinking when I decided to come here all by myself.  I said I hadn't decided anything.  It had just happened.  Spike said we might as well go for it then.

The group of us headed towards the castle.  I wasn't sure what was waiting there except for the fact it was evil and powerful.  Yoko Kurama said that we should remember our primary task which was to rescue prisoners, not fight the demon.  He said this demon would not die easily, although it would certainly be possible to beat the shit out of it.  We approached the castle.  Yoko Kurama said he would cloak our energy as we approached.  I looked at him strangely.  I hadn't realized that was one of Yoko Kurama's abilities.  Yoko Kurama looked at me and said I already knew his name.  He said it's not like it's hard to remember.  It's only one letter long.

"Q?" I asked.

"I can't get involved in my true form," he said, "It's rather against the rules.  But I like to cheat."  He laughed.

We were outside the castle walls now.  Kurama pointed at a small hole.  He said it was a place where a stream had eroded the ground away before drying up.  He said it would serve as an entrance.  We all crawled through the hole.  The hole led to a room of horrors.  It was not being used now, but it was clear what it was meant for.  There were all sorts of devices around the room that were covered in blood and meant for one kind or another of torture.  Kurama waved his hand and plants grew.  Rose bushes to be exact.  They grew from within the dry ground and broke all of the evil devices as they spread through the room.  We went to the next room.  It was a long hallway.  It was lined with prison cells.  Farther down the hall I could hear screams of agony.  Kurama said we needed to get the cells open as quickly and quietly as possible.  The first thing I thought of was a spell from Harry Potter alohamora.  I tried it on one of the locks and it opened.  I went in.  There was a woman huddled on the far side of the room sobbing.  Kurama took out an orb.  He said it was interdimensional so we could take the prisoners with us even if they were unable to come on their own.  The woman shrank down and phased into the orb.  Outside there were more doors being unlocked.  Kurama went to collect those prisoners.  I unlocked another door and the man inside jumped me.  He was ranting and raving and clawing at my face rather ineffectively.  Kurama put him in the orb.  He said all of these people were horribly traumatized.  He said the orb would provide a safe place and precious healing energy to them.

I looked at the door at the end of the hall.  The screams from within were awful.  I didn't want to leave the person or people to suffer in there.  I used alohamora on that lock and it opened.  On the other side I found a room with three people chained to the walls.  Two men and a woman.  All of them were bloody.  A creature that looked part bull, part pig, part reptile and had the wings of a bat was in front of one of the men.  As I watched he leaned forward and bit the man, pulling off a large bloody mouth full of flesh.  The man screamed in pain.  This monster was sick!  Seeing him do that pissed me off.

"Get the fuck away from him, you disgusting monster!" I yelled at the creature.

The creature turned towards me with blood dripping from its mouth.  It grinned a horrible grin.  The grin was out of a nightmare.  The creature came at me.  I used Battery and summoned a large bolt of white lightning.  The lightning hit the demon and stopped him in his tracks but not for long.  He continued coming at me.  Spike came out of nowhere and was on the creature's back, burying his sword there.  That just seemed to piss the demon off.  He grabbed Spike and threw him against the wall.  Kurama came into the room.  He told everyone to fly, the ceiling was open.  We all took to flight.  The demon started to come after us.  Kurama summoned vines from the ground which wrapped around the demon's legs and held him down.  I looked back, suddenly remembering the prisoners.  I couldn't leave them.  Kurama saw me go back for them.  He followed me so we could take them with us in his orb.  The demon was getting free.  Kurama and I flew up to join the others.

There was a fight going on up there.  Even though the demon was being held all of his minor minions were attacking us.  Kurama called at them to stop playing with those demons and get moving.  Spike removed the head of a demon and joined us.  Link ran his sword through a demon and sliced it nearly in half before joining us.  Bakura hit a demon with a blast of energy that knocked it out of the sky and then joined us.  Sephiroth showed off by slicing his long katana through three demons at once before coming over.  Kurama said to open a portal home.  I was about to do that when another portal opened.  It looked like a tornado.  The demon below had broken free and was coming for us.  He saw the tornado portal.  He gave it a dirty look and reached through it.  He came back with Damion in his hand.  Damion had an extremely shocked look on his face.

Wow, I thought to myself, Damion picked the wrong time to show up this time!

Kurama said he had a portal open, so let's go.  I figured not even Damion deserved to be left with that demon who takes so much pleasure in torture.  I hit the demon's hand with a bolt of lightning.  The demon released Damion, who immediately flew back through his portal and it closed behind him.  I followed Link, Bakura, Sephiroth, Spike, and Kurama through the portal Kurama had opened.  We emerged in the biodome and the portal slammed shut behind us.

"Hmmm," Kurama said as he looked to make sure nothing had snuck through with us, "Do ya think Damion will try to find you again?  After that he might think twice!"

Spike said I should've left the prick there to rot.  Everything around me faded to black as I woke.

----------


## Baron Samedi

wow.

----------


## Raven Knight

I fell asleep with my light/sound machine on.  I focused on getting to the moon in a WILD.  The lights inside my eyes slowly resolved into an image of a cave?!  My lucidity slipped to semi-lucidity due to this inconsistency

I was in a cave.  I was lying down and comfortable.  I got up and looked around.  I did a double take as I saw my own body lying on a bed of grass.  I took a couple steps backwards and backed into the Crystal Golem.

"Easy there," he said, "You can take your astral body home tonight.  I just wanted to take a closer look at you.  Did Nomad tell you what's going on, Queen of Night?"

"I'm not the queen of anything," I said quickly.

"Oh, but you are," the Crystal Golem said in an amused manner, "and you'll never make peace with it if you keep denying it.  Oh, and Q is waiting outside.  There are two of him.  They are the same, yet different."

I figured the Crystal Golem was speaking in riddles again.  I headed out of the cave.  There were, indeed, two Q's there.  It looked like I was seeing double.  Both of the Q's spoke at once.

"Hello, Raven," they both said at once.

"You know, Q," one Q said to the other Q, "that will just make things that much more confusing.  Raven, I am the Q you are acquainted with.  This is my friend and associate.  He is my twinner from another dimension.  He is another version of Q.  So the Crystal Golem wasn't speaking in riddles when he said we are the same and still different.  So Raven, this is Q.  Q, this is Raven.  I greeted the second Q with a hand shake.  The first Q continued talking.  He said his friend, Q, was the one he had been talking about when he said perhaps he knew someone who would be a spirit guide for MoSh.  He said we should go see MoSh.  And if MoSh and the second Q got along ok, then it would be set.  The first Q smiled and snapped his fingers.  The scene around us changed.

I was now standing in a green field with a Q on each side of me.  One of the Q's put his hand on my shoulder.  I realized he was the Q I am familiar with.  The other Q was looking around.  He said he didn't see anyone else here.  He asked the first Q if he was sure we were in the right place because he didn't see MoSh or anyone else.  The first Q said the second Q should be a little more patient.  He said MoSh would arrive momentarily.  Sure enough, someone arrived.  A serpent with wings was flying through the sky.  The first Q grew to be about 50 feet tall and grabbed the serpent by the tail, pulling him to the ground.

"I apologize for the intrusion," the first Q said to the serpent, "but I wasn't sure how to get your attention.  Are you lucid right now?  You might want to do a reality check if you're not because you're dreaming."

The serpent changed into MoSh and looked at Q for a couple minutes.  He then looked over at me, and then at the other Q.  The first Q continued speaking.

"MoSh?" he asked, "I'm Q, Raven's spirit guide among other things.  We have also been in love in one of her past lives.  But that's not really important now.  This," the first Q said as he indicated the second Q, "is Q.  Yes, he is also called Q because he is my twinner from a different dimension.  He has agreed to meet with you and spend some time with you so both of you can determine if he would be a good match to you as your spirit guide.  If it works, then it's settled.  If not, I guess you'll have to find your spirit guide elsewhere.  But he is every bit as easy to get along with as I am just don't ask Captain Jean Luc Picard for a reference or Captain Benjamin Sisko or Captain Kathryn Janeway they just chose to make things so much more difficult than they had to be"

The first Q trailed off for a bit and then resumed his normal talking.  "Q, this is MoSh.  If you're looking for someone interesting to guide and help reach his full potential, then you've come to the right place.  He has just started discovering his more than considerable abilities and powers, and there is so much more to discover.  So much more interesting than boring people like Jean Luc"

"I think I've had enough of Jean Luc," the second Q said, "He never listens anyway."  The second Q went over to MoSh.  The spoke to each other briefly before both of them disappeared in a flash of blue light.

"Well," the remaining Q said, "You've sure been talkative here"  He paused for a couple of minutes.  "And you're becoming more of a chatter box every minute!  Is there something wrong?  You never even said hello to MoSh.  He might be thinking you're quite rude!"  His words sounded like I'd done something wrong, but he was smiling.  His smile changed to a look of concern.  "Raven?  Is there something wrong?  Are you feeling ok?"  I hadn't answered him before everything around me faded to black as I woke.

----------


## Baron Samedi

wow again.

----------


## Man of Shred

Your Q came by last night in my waking state and asked me why i wanted a dreamguide. I told him my answers, and he agreed that they were reasonable. and he said he could see what he could do. I also felt very elated in my stomach. like i knew his presence was there. it weas very strange. but he was also very funny. And I'm glad I'm dealing with the one that knows jean luc  :tongue2: . Maybe somewhere beyond all those stars... the trek universe exists  :tongue2:

----------


## Raven Knight

> Your Q came by last night in my waking state and asked me why i wanted a dreamguide. I told him my answers, and he agreed that they were reasonable. and he said he could see what he could do. I also felt very elated in my stomach. like i knew his presence was there. it weas very strange. but he was also very funny. And I'm glad I'm dealing with the one that knows jean luc . Maybe somewhere beyond all those stars... the trek universe exists



With a virtually infinite universe (or maybe truely infinite) anything is possible.  Get lucid and Q could probably take you to a Star Trek world!  ::D:

----------


## Raven Knight

I fell asleep into a WILD with the plan on going to do some more healing on Alicia.  The good news is she said she is feeling a little  bit better the last time I saw her IRL.  Not a lot better, but at this point I will see any sign of any small bit of progress as a success and reason to go on!  ::D: 

I found myself on the moon.  I was in a temple.  I started following a path.  The location looked familiar.  I noticed I wasn't alone there.  Basara was there with me.  He said Q had told him about my plans to go heal Alicia and he would be glad to come help.  I thanked him.  Basara said if I was looking for Nomad he was acting like a goofball on his throne in the next room.  I chuckled to myself as I headed into that room.  Nomad was, indeed, acting like a goofball.  He was a purple jaguar man and he was standing on one hand on his throne.  He looked over at me from his upside down position.  He did a flip off of his hand and landed cat-like on his feet.  He asked if I was there to steal his throne again.  I said I have no interest in any thrones.  I said I wanted to see if he had the time to lend a bit of healing energy.  He said sure.  I told him Alicia has been feeling a bit better, so I wanted to keep trying.  He said to go ahead and open the portal and he would be right behind me.  I used Through the Never and opened a portal to Alicia's room.  The three of us went through it

On the other side we were in Alicia's room.  Alicia was on her bed sleeping.  Nomad transformed into a cute little purple jaguar cub with wings.  He then proceeded to pounce on Alicia.  He jumped up and down on top of her until her dream self sat up and looked at him.  She exclaimed how cute he was and gave him a big hug.  She then looked over at her door in a concerned manner.  She said if her mother found a cat in the room she would freak.  She held Nomad close to her chest, pressing him into her breasts.  He seemed to find that a bit awkward as he was now wiggling to get loose.  She released the cub.  She commented that he had wiggled to get down.  She looked at me for the first time.  She said Princess (a long haired white cat that I have) could learn a lot from this jaguar cub.

I noticed that the scene in the room had changed.  Apparently Alicia's dream was developing.  The room was now brightly lit when it had been dark when we entered.  Alicia asked if I was ready to go.  I said yes, but there was a stop I needed to make first.  She said ok, but she had to get to the meeting place so she could pay the assassin.  I did a double take.  Pay the assassin?!  She said of course, who else was going to kill her boss while she had an alibi?  She looked at me suspiciously.  "You are still willing to be my alibi, right?" she asked, "I already paid you, after all!"

"Of course," I said, "Of course I'll give you an alibi.  You do realize this is a dream, right?"

"Yeah," Alicia said, "Everyone dreams of offing their boss!" she said with a smile.

"No," I said, "This is actually a dream.  You're asleep.  You're dreaming.  How many winged purple jaguar cubs have you ever seen in reality?"

Nomad jumped onto Alicia's head and peered into her eyes upside down from his perch.

"Just yours, silly," Alicia said, "Let's go."

"And who do you think this is?" I asked as I indicated Basara.

"Your boyfriend," Alicia said, "You've been dating him for years.  Are you feeling ok?"

"No," I said, "I'm feeling frustrated.  Watch this."

I used Through the Never to open a portal to the Healing Glen.  Alicia watched with wide eyes.

"That's cool!" she exclaimed, "Did you learn that in school?"

"I'm learning computers in school!" I said in a frustrated manner, "Not interdimensional portals!"

"You don't have to be rude about it," Alicia said, miffed.

"Let's go," I said.  All of us went through the portal into the Healing Glenn.  Nomad turned back into a purple jaguar man.  Alicia didn't seem to notice that as odd.  I had given up on making Alicia lucid for now.  She said I had sure found a beautiful place.  I told her it would feel really good to lie down in the stream.  She asked where the stream was.  We went over to the stream.  Alicia was somehow now in a bikini.  She said the water was pretty.  I said it was nice.  Go ahead and lie down.  She lied down in the stream and said the water felt wonderful.  She noticed the brown water flowing away from her.  She said she hadn't realized how dirty she was.  I said it was fine, the water would help.  I focused on the song Voices from the Macross Plus soundtrack.  Nomad and Basara were also playing along.  I focused on sending healing energy right into Alicia's abdomen area.  Golden energy flowed around and through her.  She looked like she was enjoying the effect.  We went through the song twice.  By that time Alicia had fallen asleep right there in the stream.  I lifted her carefully out of the water and opened a portal to get her back to her room.  I put her back in her bed just as everything around me faded to black and I woke.

----------


## WarriorTiger

> "No," I said, "This is actually a dream.  You're asleep.  You're dreaming.  How many winged purple jaguar cubs have you ever seen in reality?"
> Nomad jumped onto Alicia's head and peered into her eyes upside down from his perch.
> "Just yours, silly," Alicia said, "Let's go."
> "And who do you think this is?" I asked as I indicated Basara.
> "Your boyfriend," Alicia said, "You've been dating him for years.  Are you feeling ok?"
> "No," I said, "I'm feeling frustrated.  Watch this."
> I used Through the Never to open a portal to the Healing Glen.  Alicia watched with wide eyes.
> "That's cool!" she exclaimed, "Did you learn that in school?"
> "I'm learning computers in school!" I said in a frustrated manner, "Not interdimensional portals!"



WOW!! I want a purple kitty with wings.  And what classes are you taking?  Cause I know I'm not learning interdimensional portals.  Let me know cause that's way cool! LOL.

----------


## Raven Knight

Note: Somehow I managed to go through this entire dream without becoming even semi-lucid!  ::?: 

I was in a forest.  I didn't realize I was dreaming.  I looked around and saw I was on a path.  It was a path through a beautiful area of the forest.  There were flowers and berries on the sides of the trail.  I walked down the path until I came to a clearing.  There was a small house in the clearing.  I had the idea I knew where I was.  I couldn't think what that was, though.  I thought I knew the person who lived there.  I approached the front door of the house.  It looked like a comfortable house.  I knocked on the front door and waited patiently.  I was thinking I should've picked some of the berries before coming.  I didn't know why I got that idea.  I walked away from the door and back into the forest.  I was wondering how I could carry the berries.  I found a basket by a tree.  I picked it up and went for the berries.  They were fresh raspberries.  Just like on the wild raspberry bushes that grew behind the house I grew up in.  There were a lot of big and ripe ones.  I put most of them in the basked but I ate a few.  They were sooooo sweet and delicious.  I took the basked of berries back to the small house and knocked on the door again.

This time I waited at the door for a couple of minutes.  Finally the door opened.  There was a short woman there.  She had long brown braids and looked up at me with a quizzical expression on her face.  She had a pleasant voice.  She asked what I was there for.  I handed her the basket of berries.  That felt right to me.  The woman took the berries and ate one.  She said those would be perfect.  She asked how I had known exactly what she had needed.  I said I had just followed an instinct.  She asked what had brought me here.  I said I was looking for SilverWolf.  She looked at me strangely.  She asked why I was looking for SilverWolf.  I said I was a friend of hers.  I said I was Raven.  She looked at me strangely for a minute.  She looked back into the house.  She said SilverWolf was here, but she wasn't sure if she was free to talk right now.  I looked past the woman and into the house.  I saw a woman in the middle of the room.  She was wearing a dark cloak with stars on it.  It was very pretty.  She was in the middle of a pentacle on the floor and seemed to be meditating or praying or something.  The woman indicated the woman and said that was SilverWolf.  I asked if I could come in.  She said ok, just don't disturb SilverWolf until she was ready.

I entered the house and went over to just outside the circle around SilverWolf.  SilverWolf was still unaware that I was there.  Or at least it looked like she was unaware.  I looked around the room.  It was a comfortable looking room.  The most notable feature was the pentacle in the middle of the room.  It had a white circle around it.  Each point seemed to be pointed at a different part of the room.  One was pointed at the fireplace, one was pointed at the front door, one was pointed at another door, one was pointed at an altar, I don't remember about the fifth  I watched SilverWolf for a couple more minutes.  I then noticed a mirror in the room.  One of the pentacle points was pointed at the mirror.  That was the fifth one.  I looked in the mirror.  It looked mystical somehow.  I was examining the mirror when the short woman came over and got my attention.

"You'd better be careful about that," she said, "That is no ordinary mirror."

"I can see that," I said, "It is a portal."  I examined it a bit more.  I looked back at SilverWolf.  She was still meditating.  I looked at the mirror.  It was wavy like a star gate.  I didn't know where it led but I stepped through it anyway.  I felt briefly disoriented and I heard the woman behind me ask what I thought I was doing.  I found myself in the temple on the moon.  So it still led there.  I saw a few people milling about in the room but no sign of Nomad.  I went out of the room and into the passage.  I headed to the front entrance to the temple.  I saw Nomad in front of the temple.  He was in jaguar man form, but he looked more green than purple.  He didn't look well.  He was puking on the ground.  Black stuff.  A couple of DC's were standing around him looking concerned but seemed unable to do anything else.  I went over to him.  I didn't bother asking anything I just used Full Moonlight to purge out dark energy.  Disgusting things were flushed out.  The DC's went after them and crushed them.  Nomad still looked pale.  He was breathing heavily as if he was about to puke some more.  But instead he looked up at me.  He squinted at me strangely.  He said he needed to get some sleep.  He thanked me for healing him and then curled up in a ball right there on the ground and disappeared.  I did a double take at that but it didn't really surprise me much.

I headed back into the temple.  I thought I might find the mirror to go back to where I had seen SilverWolf.  I didn't see the mirror.  It had vanished.  I was thinking I could just open a portal.  I was about to do that when everything around me faded to black and I woke.

----------


## Baron Samedi

This is one of three epic dreams I had last night. I only remember one well. Thank you.

----------


## Raven Knight

I was in a parking garage.  I had the idea I was heading for my car.  I didn't know where I'd parked.  I was a bit frustrated about that.  I began walking up and down the aisles looking for my car.  I was completely non-lucid.  I had absolutely no idea I was dreaming.  I heard a sound like a gunshot.  I did a double take and ducked down.  I heard a man yelling at someone to come out.  I wondered if he was looking for me.  I was hoping he wasn't.  He looked around the car I was hiding behind.  He saw me.

"I've got you now," he said as he pointed his gun at me.  I noticed there was a portable flood light behind him.  It was on a pole about six feet tall.  There was a heavy duty cord leading from that light, past him, past me, and it was plugged in behind me.  I grabbed the cord and tugged it.  The flood light pole came off balance and fell over on the man.  He fell over and dropped the gun.  The gun slid over near me.  I grabbed it and pointed it at the man.  He was unconscious.  I didn't want to shoot someone who was unconscious.  I turned and quickly left him there.  I still needed to find my car.  And now I needed to find it more than ever.  I headed up the levels.  I saw another man creeping around the parking garage.  He had a gun.  I ducked down behind a car.  He must have seen me because he fired in my direction.  I peeked over the car and returned fire.  I somehow managed to hit the man in the leg.  He fell to the ground cursing loudly.  I hurried past him and found my car.  I got in and headed out as fast as possible.

Now I was on the main street.  There was somewhere I had to get to.  I was driving as fast as I could.  I thought the cops might come after me and that would be good.  It would be good to have the cops show up with me.  But no cops pursued me.  I arrived at an office building.  I pulled right up to the front door and went inside.

I was now in a long hallway.  There was an elevator there.  There were also many doors, but I paid no attention to them.  I headed straight for the elevator.  I knew exactly where to go although I'm not sure how.  I headed down to the floor labeled FS.  It was a long way down.  Finally the elevator door opened.  I got out.  I saw something ahead.  I heard screaming.  I headed in that direction.  There was an older man there and a younger one being attacked by a um an I don't know what.  It was ugly.  It was about eight feet tall, very muscular, had a thick rhino-type hide.  It was bipedal, but it had razor sharp talons on its hands.  It used those talons to cut open the younger man.  The younger man was screaming in pain, the older one was cursing fluently.  The creature licked the blood off of it and laughed a laugh that sounded more like a snarl.  I fired my gun at the creature.  It gave me a dirty look and came at me.  Crap!  I fired a couple more times without effect.  I ran back to the elevator and the door closed just in time to keep the creature from coming in.  It was slicing through the door with its talons.  But it gave up before getting in.  I waited quite some time before peeking out

The hall was deserted now.  I went down the hall and found a door at the end of the hall.  I opened the door.  There was a man there.  He was working on a machine.  He was dressed like a doctor or a scientist.  I asked what was going on.  He pointed a gun at me and I returned the favor.  He then lowered his gun and said it didn't really matter now.  I asked again what was going on.  He said the thing was supposed to be under his control.  It wasn't supposed to do that.  I asked do what.  He turned on a monitor.  There were a lot of machines around a transparent capsule with a younger man in it.  The man was badly injured.  The man said he had been such a fool.  Now his son was the one to pay the price.  He was crying.

An alarm came from the machine.  One of the lights went from blue to red.  The doc was alarmed.

"No!" the man said, "Please not that!  Not the A/C unit!"  He punched a button several times.

"What's with the A/C?" I asked.

The doc said the machines keeping his son alive would overheat very quickly without the A/C unit running.  His son would die.  The doc was on the verge of panic.  I looked at the machine.  I knew nothing about how to fix it.  I pushed the A/C power button.  Nothing happened.  I was praying for it to work, willing it to work, and I pushed the button again.  The A/C unit came back on.  The blue light was glowing steadily.  The doc was looking at the light with clear relief on his face.  He said the room with his son in it was secure if we could get there.  We would be safe there.  I followed him out into the hall.

We went down the hall slowly.  The doc was leading the way since he knew where he was going.  The creature jumped out behind us.  I turned to face the creature.  I emptied my gun into it.  No effect.  The creature grabbed me.  Its razor sharp talons were cutting into my arm.  The creature looked evil.  It was laughing.  It was actually talking.  It said something about scraping the flesh from my bones.  I was afraid now.  How would I get away.  The doc behind me was yelling at the creature again.  He told it that it had to obey him, he was its creator.  That idiot had created this thing?  What a nut case!  The creature said the doc was its next target.  The creature moved to tear its talons into my stomach and I suddenly woke myself up

IRL: WTF?  That was a dream!  I want to go back in there and kick that f-er's ass!  I jotted down some notes on the previous part of the dream and did a WBTB and I went directly into a lucid dream

I was in the hallway with the doc and the creature.  The creature had gone after the doctor now.  I wondered what he'd thought had happened to me.  I formed Witchblade into armor and a sword.  I attacked the creature.  We were in a fight, his talons vs. my sword.  He tried to cut me with his talons but they were no match for Witchblade armor.  I used Battery and hit the creature with an electric shock.  I then moved in with my sword and ran it through the creature's gut.  I used the sword to cut upward through the creature's chest.  It roared in pain and rage but then it collapsed.  It was bleeding black blood.

The doc was staring at me with his jaw hanging open.  He said I had vanished, and now I was back.  I told him to take me to his son.  I said I could save him.  He seemed to hesitate, but then he showed me the way.  His son was in a vault.  He opened it with a code and we went inside.  I went over to the pod where the younger man was.  I looked at the control panel and opened the cover.

"No!" the doc yelled, "He'll die!  If someone has to die, kill me!  He didn't do anything!"

"I'm going to help him," I told the doc.  I then focused on the song Voices from the Macross Plus soundtrack.  The song played and golden energy flowed through the man.  His wounds healed right before my eyes.  He regained consciousness right as the song ended.  The younger man sat up and looked at the doc.  He looked a bit disoriented.  The doc went over and embraced his son with relieved sobs.  I moved away from them.  I thought I was about to wake up.  Everything around me faded to black as I woke.

----------


## SilverWolf

Thank you for your visit!  ::D:  I didnt remmber that but I know it happend somehow.

----------


## Raven Knight

I fell asleep with my light/sound machine on.  The first plan I had made with Nomad was to go help his sister who has been under a lot of stress lately.  We had agreed to meet on the landing pad outside of Nomad's temple in the middle of Nowhere.  I closed my eyes and went into a lucid dream

I was on the landing pad outside the temple in the middle of Nowhere.  I looked around.  There were some people milling about.  I didn't recognize any of them.  I remembered that Nomad was wondering if they were somehow actual living people instead of illusory DC's.  I thought I would check to see if I could tell.  I went over to one of them.  When I got there he dropped down to his knees and started bowing to me.  I told him to get up.  He got up and looked at me.  I was trying to sense if he had an energy frequency.  I wasn't sure what I was seeing.  I was thinking Q would be better able to tell.  I finally asked the man if he was a DC or if he was alive.  He gave me a puzzled look and didn't answer.  I asked him the question again.  He still looked puzzled.  He said he was a live DC.  Not the answer I was looking for.  I heard something behind me.  I turned towards the landing pad.

A spaceship landed.  The ship looked like the one off of Flight of the Navigator.  The door melted open and Nomad got out.  He was in his jaguar man form and he was acting like a goofball.  He seemed to be dancing to some kind of music.  I thought it looked strange.  I went over to him and got his attention.  He came over to where I was.  He said he was ready to go to see his sister.  I was wondering if Basara could be of help.  A portal opened and Basara came through.  It seemed he had heard me or he just knew what I'd been planning on doing.  Nomad said he would open a portal.  He created a portal and the three of us went through.

On the other side we were in a green meadow.  There was a woman standing there.  She was looking out over a lake.  A gentle breeze was blowing through her hair.  She looked worried about something.  She also seemed unaware of our presence.  I walked over to her and looked at her closer.  She still didn't seem aware of my presence.  Nomad came over near us.  He was playing his didgeridoo.  I remembered Nomad had said there was a problem with stress rather than with physical illness.  So I chose the song accordingly.  I focused on the song Dare off of the original Transformers soundtrack.  "Dare, dare to believe you can survive, you hold the power in your hands, you can win if you dare!"  Basara's music was matching my song and Nomad's didgeridoo was going along with the positive energy flow.  Golden energy formed and flowed through the woman.  It looked like she visibly relaxed.  The music finished.  Nomad looked at the woman.  I asked him if she even noticed we were there.  He said he didn't think so.  He said hopefully what we did would help.  He thanked me and Basara for helping.  Basara asked Nomad if he still saw Basara as being a purple cat with an edible guitar.  Nomad looked at him strangely.  Basara laughed.  Everything around me faded to black as I woke.

----------


## Raven Knight

I was on a circular open area.  I looked around to see where I was.  There were buildings around the circular area and a temple off to the side.  It was a big temple that looked very interesting.  I thought I might check it out.  I started walking towards it when I saw someone appear behind me.  I turned to look and see who it was.  A portal had opened and a man who was part jaguar had come through.  He had a grin on his face.  Some people came through with him.  Each of the people stopped, thanked the cat man, and bowed as they went past.  They then returned to the city that was surrounding the place we were standing.  The cat man came over to me.  He said something about me missing out.  I didn't know what he was talking about.  He said we could still go get MoSh and go to a Star Trek world.  As if cued to appear by the mention of a Star Trek world Q appeared.  Q looked at me.  He told me to do a reality check.  He said I was dreaming.  And someone had better go get MoSh.  I tried to float into the air.  I was successful.  I realized I must be dreaming.  The jaguar man was Nomad.  I became lucid

I focused on Through the Never and on finding MoSh.  A portal opened.  I was looking at the MoSh.  MoSh was standing behind a person who was half jaguar and half human.  In front of that man was a woman looking through a portal.  The woman was dressed as an Assassin from Assassin's Creed.  Q was standing beside the woman with an amused look on his face.  I could vaguely make out that the woman was looking through the portal at MoSh!  Who was looking at another cat man and another Q and another Assassin  That would put MoSh right behind me!  I turned around and saw MoSh was behind Nomad.  There was a portal behind MoSh.  A second Q was behind the portal looking at it.  I closed the portal in front of me and the one behind MoSh also closed.  The Q beside me still looked amused.  He said it seemed MoSh's Q had already brought him here.

I went over to MoSh and said hello.  I remembered ignoring him earlier and I didn't want to be rude again.  I asked him if he was lucid.  He said Q had told him he was dreaming.  The Q behind him rolled his eyes and said something about telling him about 20 times.  But he was smiling, not complaining.  My Q asked if he wanted to have a contest as to which of us was harder to make lucid.  MoSh's Q said I had responded right away just now.  My Q said it isn't always that easy.  I asked if we were going to go.  My Q said he had found a place.  He said to just follow him and the other Q.  He motioned to the circular area where there were two space ships in it.  My Fire Valkyrie and Nomad's silver ship.  I headed over to the Fire Valkyrie.  Someone got in behind me.  I looked and saw MoSh.  He said he'd been in Nomad's ship but not mine.  I said that was fine.  We took off and flew into space following a pair of glowing energy orbs that were the two Q's.

We followed the Q's through a wormhole and into a different area of space.  The Enterprise was out there.  It was the Enterprise E.  As we got closer I saw there was a transmission coming through.  Apparently Picard was trying to contact us.  I was going to answer the signal but Q (one of them) didn't allow it.  We were instantly teleported onto the bridge of the Enterprise.

" this is Captain Jean Luc Picard of the United Federation of Planets," Picard was saying to the view screen, "Identify" It was about then that he noticed the six people who had appeared on the bridge.  Two Q's, Nomad, Selene, MoSh, and me.  Riker was already staring at us.  Picard saw my Q and gave him a dirty look.  He was about to say something when he spotted the second Q.  The two Q's stood right next to each other.  They looked identical.  Both of them started speaking at the same time, saying the same thing.

"Greetings, Jean Luc," they said in unison, "You're so happy to see me that you're speechless!"  Picard rubbed his eyes and looked back at the pair of Q's.  They continued to speak in unison.  "What is it?" they asked as they looked at Picard in a concerned manner, "Is there something wrong?  You look a bit pale, mon capitan.  Maybe you should sit down."

"Two of you?" Picard finally said, "Now there are TWO of you?"

The two Q's looked at each other in a perplexed manner.  "Two of me?" they asked in unison, "Are you ok, Jean Luc?"  They looked back at Picard.  Picard hesitated and shook his head before looking over at the rest of us.

"Let me guess," Picard said sounding annoyed, "You're like them?  Him?  You're all Q's?"

"I'm not a Q," I said, "My name is Raven Knight."

"I am Juargawn," Nomad said in the form of a purple jaguar man, "I am the god of nothing and I come to you from nowhere!"  He was laughing as he said that.

"The god of WHAT?" Picard asked, perplexed.

"And Raven's just being modest," Nomad added, "She is actually the Queen of Night visiting you from her dark tower."

"This is absurd!" Picard said, "I want all of you off of my ship now!"

"And this is MoSh," Nomad continued, "He is the King of the Nagas!"

MoSh  looked at Nomad strangely but didn't respond.  Selene was giving Nomad a dirty look  "And what about ME?" she asked impatiently.

"Yeah," Nomad said, "This is Selene, the goddess of the moon and"

"Enough!" Picard yelled, "I want you all off my ship!  NOW!"

"So I guess you want to deal with your friends on your own," both Q's said in unison.

Everyone on the bridge had been paying too much attention to us to notice there was a fleet of Romulan ships on the main view screen.  A transmission came through.  The transmission demanded surrender.

"They're after the Gycia project," Picard muttered to himself.  I had no idea what that meant.  But I did know there were way too many Romulan ships for the Enterprise to fight.

Both Q's said, in unison, that even Picard wouldn't be foolish enough to try to fight all of those Romulans alone.  They said that was why they'd brought help.  Both Q's said we could get rid of those annoyances however we saw fit.

I said I would just go back to my Fire Valkyrie.  Nomad said he was going back to Future's Hope.  MoSh seemed to thin about something momentarily.  He then announced to the room that he was a naga.  He transformed into a winged serpent and then disappeared.  He reappeared on the view screen and grew to giant size.  One of the crew members was pointing at the screen.  "Uh Captain"

The giant serpent MoSh attacked one of the Romulan ships and ripped into it with his huge fangs.  Picard was staring at that scene with a very shocked look on his face.  That look was priceless.

"MoSh isn't going to have all the fun," I said as I teleported out to my Fire Valkyrie.  I saw Nomad's ship start moving.  Selene appeared and was giant.  She had a staff and was shooting blasts of moon energy at the Romulan ships.  The Romulans were attacking MoSh.  Firing phasers and torpedoes at him.  The attacks weren't getting through.  I fired at that ship.  My weapons cut through their shields and destroyed a ship.

The fight was over rather quickly.  The Romulans apparently realized that they weren't going to be able to fight us.  The remaining ships retreated.  I wondered what Picard would have to say about us now.  I teleported back onto the bridge to see what was going on.  Nomad was already back on the ship.  He was a small purple jaguar cubs with wings.  Deana Troi was petting him and Selene was looking at Deana with murder in her eyes.  Picard was looking at the pair of Q's.  Both of the Q's were laughing now.  They split up and headed different directions.  Picard looked over at me.  Nomad turned back to his cat man form and was standing not far from Deana.  Selene draped herself over him and changed into a cat woman.  One of the Q's asked Picard if he wasn't at least a teeny big grateful for the help.  The second Q said Picard didn't have to be so rude to his guests.  Picard said he had never invited these guests.  One of the Q's said that didn't excuse Picard's rudeness.  Picard was reluctant to say anything now.  He finally looked at the group of us and gave a very lame excuse for a 'thank you.'  I saw MoSh in serpent form outside the front view screen.  I was wondering what to do now when everything around me faded to black and I woke.

----------


## Baron Samedi

ACK! I don't have time to finish writing my DJ. maybe tomorrow.

----------


## Man of Shred

*tears in eyes*

 Why do I miss out on all the fun (my conscious self anyway) . Anyway Raven I laughed through the whole Dream. I would only want to impress Picard anyway. I could imagine myself doing that.

 say, Next Thursday night lets pay a visit to my favorite Captain Janeway! help her get closer to home. hey?

----------


## Robo

even If I know absolutely nothing about star trek, that was an epic dream if I ever saw one  ::D:  

sounds like another epic dream chain is about to unfold  ::banana::

----------


## Raven Knight

This is a photo of me dressed up as an Assassin's Creed Assassin for Halloween.  I am posting it since I often look this way in my dreams.  ::D:  Click it for a larger view.  ::D:

----------


## Raven Knight

I fell asleep with my light / sound machine on.  Alicia has been actively being sick today so I was thinking I wanted to do some more healing on her.  In chatting with MoSh he said that he is feeling symptoms of the flu coming on.  My first goal was to try to help Alicia, and also to see if a bit of healing might help stop that before it got started.  Alicia was spending the night with me so I figured picking her up to go to the Healing Glen would be easy

Somehow my lucidity slipped away as I entered the dream state I was in my game room.  It didn't look quite right.  My television was bigger than it is IRL.  It was huge.  Covered half the wall.  I was thinking it would be sooooo cool to play some video games on that.  Alicia was there playing Mario Cart on it.  Since she was using my old Nintendo 64 it was making very poor use of the amazing television I had there.  The image was not very good.  I attributed it to the limited capacity of the Nintendo 64.  I told Alicia she should play with one of the better systems.  She said ok and popped Prototype into my Xbox 360.  She started slicing apart civilians on the street in an graphic display of HD blood and gore.  The military showed up and she started slicing through them just as easily.  I was surprised to see Alicia choose such a violent game (that's not normally something she plays) and do so well at it (she isn't really into games and doesn't play them very well).  As if she had heard my thoughts she said I couldn't dream of playing that well.  I told her to load up the multiplayer version if she wanted to eat her words.  I then focused on the one word in that statement.  Dream.  Wasn't I in bed now?  Dreaming?  Wasn't I more concerned with healing Alicia than with what video game she was playing?  I levitated off of the ground and bumped my head on the ceiling.  Alicia looked up at me and said that wasn't a brilliant move.  I told her to save her game, there was something I wanted to show her.  She saved her game and left it paused.  She said she would come back to it.  I was now lucid.

I used Through the Never to open a portal to the Healing Glen.  A portal opened and I led Alicia through it.  On the other side we were in a beautiful forest.  I led her over to the stream where we usually do the healing.  I told her to lie down in the water.  It was nice.  She thought that was strange.  But she lied down.  I focused on the song Voices from the Macross Plus soundtrack.  I also focused healing energy into her abdomen area.  I went through three repetitions of the song.  Golden energy flowed around and through Alicia.  The water itself also seemed to be flowing through Alicia.  Filthy water flowed away from Alicia and down the stream.  She fell asleep as I was using the healing energy.  I finished the final song and figured I would take her home.  Before I could do that she disappeared.  I figured she had gone home.

I went back to the cave where the Crystal Golem was.  He wasn't alone.  Nomad was with him.  He looked like a jaguar man.  He asked about Alicia.  I said I had done a healing session on her already.  I said I was looking for MoSh.  I opened a portal and focused on getting to MoSh.  A portal opened.  I went through and Nomad followed me.  On the other side I found myself looking at Q.  I did a double take at seeing Q.  Q said he didn't know why I should be so surprised to see him.  I had been there when he had first met MoSh after all.  I realized this wasn't my Q.  This was MoSh's Q.  I was wondering if I was going to get confused very often by the fact there are two Q's I might see.  I asked Q where MoSh was.  He said MoSh was getting some real rest so he could kick this flu before he actually caught it.  I told Q that I was there to take him to get some healing.  Q said that was fine.  MoSh was in bed.  Just wake him up and  I looked at a sleeping MoSh.  There was a small purple jaguar cub with wings bouncing up and down on top of him.  MoSh sat up and grabbed the cub.  He looked at the cub strangely.  The cub turned into an adult jaguar and licked MoSh's face.  He got an "Yuck!" as a reply as MoSh shoved him off.  He turned into a jaguar man and told MoSh to wake up or not wake up, but get up he's dreaming.  Q was looking at Nomad strangely.  He said Nomad is an odd fellow  I thought that was a bit of an understatement.

MoSh got up and looked at me.  He was looking at me strangely.  I wondered why.  I said we could take care of things in the Healing Glen.  Q said yes.  He snapped his fingers and we were all back in the cave at the Healing Glen.  The Crystal Golem was there and looking at us.  He said he saw we had brought the naga king back.  He said MoSh's astral form was just about healed so we could try to fuse them again.  He indicated a sleeping MoSh in the back of the cave.  He told MoSh to lie down with himself into himself.  Q looked at the Crystal Golem and then at the sleeping astral MoSh, and then at MoSh.  MoSh lied down into his astral form.  I used the song Voices from the Macross Plus soundtrack and Nomad played his didgeridoo.  Golden energy flowed around and through MoSh.  The song came to an end and I repeated it.  I had just barely made it to the end of that song before I felt the dream slipping.  Everything around me faded to black and I woke.

----------


## Raven Knight

I was in a strange place.  It looked like a town out of an RPG.  I looked around at all of the people who were walking down the street.  There were quite a few merchant booths where the merchants were loudly hawking their wares.  I had no memory of how I had gotten there but I thought I would take a look around.  I started walking down the street.  I saw some shiny objects.  They were silver vases and plates and things.  I was drawn by the shininess.  I looked at one of the plates and it was so shiny I could see my own reflection.  I almost dropped the plate.  I was dressed as an Assassin.  I carefully set the plate down and then I looked down at my own robes.  I didn't have the weapons I usually associated with Assassins.  What I had was a pretty bracelet with multiple colored gems in it.  I recognized the bracelet as a Witchblade.  I knew it could form whatever weapon I needed the instant I needed it.  It would also form a very protective armor.  I walked away from the merchant stand to see what else was going on.  I wasn't sure what was going on but it hadnt occurred to me to do a reality check.

I headed towards what appeared to be the main gate of the town.  I saw the gate was open.  There were guards standing on both sides of the gate but they didn't seem to be expecting any trouble.  They seemed quite inattentive.  I walked over to one of them.  He looked over at me and told me to move along.  I didn't know of anything to say to him so I moved away.  I looked at another merchant booth.  There was a variety of blankets for sale there.  The merchant, a woman, was saying she had hand woven each one of them herself and she would guarantee the finest quality in all of them.  She turned her attention to me and said I should just feel one of them, she used only the highest quality materials for a very soft and warm blanket; it would surely serve to keep me warm during the long cold nights ahead.  I didn't know if I even had any money.  And I figured I wouldn't be staying in town that long.  I wondered where I was going to go.  I still didn't remember how I 'd gotten there.  I figured I'd head out of town and see if anything triggered my memories.

I went through the main gate and into the area beyond.  There was a stable there and there were several horses grazing in a fenced paddock.  There were some more guards out there as well as some people tending to the horses.  I went over and looked at the horses.  One of the people tending the horses came over to me and asked if he could help me.  The way he was looking at me made me think he thought I was hot.  He stared at me for a bit and then he looked past me.  He got an amazed look on his face.  He said he'd never seen a horse such as that one.  I turned and looked.  There was a white horse behind me.  The horse, a mare, had red mane and tail that were so bright they looked like they were on fire.  The horse came over and nuzzled me.  The man smiled at that.  He said he saw I already had a steed, and a fine one at that.  He said if I needed a place to leave her while I was in town I could leave her at the stable.  He said he takes care of each and every horse left in his care as if it was his own.  I told him that wouldn't be necessary since I was just leaving town.  He seemed disappointed.  I climbed up on the horse, Stardust, and we rode away from the main gate.

I saw that we were on the top of a mountain.  There were steep cliffs all around the city.  There was one direction where there was a path winding down.  Apparently it was placed there so it would be easily defended.  But defended from who?  Was someone going to attack?  Yes, I thought, answering my own question.  Templars might attack.  Templars?  I wasn't sure that my own thoughts were making sense.  I was pondering the idea of Templars attacking when someone rode up next to me.  It was a man dressed as an Assassin and riding a brown horse with a lighter mane and tail.  I looked up at the man and recognized Altaïr.  He called me Raven and said the others were coming right behind him.  I looked back towards the city.  There were more horses coming.  I recognized the riders.  Spike, Sephiroth, Bakura, Link, and Basara.  Basara wasn't even holding the reigns.  He was holding a guitar.  How was he controlling his horse?  Telepathically, of course.  I answered my own question again.

"Hello, luv," Spike said as he brought his black horse right up alongside Stardust, "If you haven't done it, you'll be wanting to do a reality check.  You're dreaming, luv."

"This is a dream?" I asked, more to myself than to Spike.  It made sense.  That would explain how I had been in an RPG and how come I didn't remember how I got there.  I patted Stardust.  I levitated a few inches off of her back and then gently returned to my sitting position.  I was dreaming.  I became lucid.

"There they are," Altaïr said as he pointed down at the valley below.  I looked down and saw there were a lot of people approaching the path leading up to the city.  I wondered if they thought they would get in.

"They're definitely shadow Templars," Spike said, "We took the dark shard from Robert.  Since there were Assassins with us they probably figure the shard is being kept somewhere in Masyaf.

"But it's not!" I blurted out.

"We know that," Spike said, "But try convincing them of that!"

"Let's get this show going!" Basara said as he rode his horse straight at the edge and then the horse jumped off.  The horse unfolded a set of beautiful wings I hadn't noticed before.  Basara was riding a Pegasus.  The winged horse swooped down over the approaching Templars as Basara began playing Planet Dance off of the Macross 7 soundtrack.  I looked down at the Templars attacking.  They were firing arrows at Basara but the arrows were bouncing off of an invisible force field.  I looked at the others.  We were all riding Pegasus.  All of our horses took flight.  Stardust had beautiful golden wings.  We dived down to the base of the mountain.  The Templars also weren't riding normal horses.  They were all solid black and had glowing red eyes.  I wondered what they were.  They looked like steeds I would see the ring wraiths from Lord of the Rings riding.  The fight was going to take place in the sky.  I saw all of our people had their weapons out.  I used Battery to charge all of them with white lightning.  Basara's guitar also got a bolt of power.  The fight started.

There were quite a few of the Templars coming directly after me.  I thought I heard someone say something about killing the witch before she could summon a demon.  A demon?  An image of Nomad transforming into a demon-like creature in front of them flashed through my mind.  The demon wasn't here this time.  But of course they didn't know that.  A group of Templars was coming straight at me.  Instead of avoiding them I charged straight into them with my sparking Witchblade sword in front of me.  I ran one of the Templars through as the others split to the side to avoid a mid air collision.  That Templar was consumed by white lightning.  His steed attacked me.  Stardust breathed white fire.  The fire consumed the evil steed.  

Off to my right I saw Altaïr jump off of his own horse and land on one of the demon steeds behind a shadow Templar.  That Templar found a sparking hidden blade buried in his neck.  He was consumed by white lightning.  The demon steed didn't respond well to that.  It was trying to buck Altaïr off and attack him at the same time.  Altaïr ran his sparking sword into the steed's neck, and it was also consumed by white lightning.  Apparently the demon steeds were as evil as the shadow Templars.  Of course with the demon steed gone that left Altaïr falling and his own Pegasus swooped down to catch him.

I didn't have the time to watch Altaïr.  I was being attacked again.  One of the shadow Templars was throwing balls of dark energy at me.  Stardust nimbly avoided those attacks as she got me in close enough to slice through the attacking Templar as we went by.  We circled around and Stardust took out the demon steed.  I saw Spike had long claws that looked like Wolverine.  And they fired.  They fired out at the Templars and imbedded themselves in both the Templars and their demon steeds.  Those claws were sparking with white lightning.  Link was firing sparking arrows with deadly accuracy.  Sephiroth's sparking sword was long enough to take out targets that weren't close enough to counter attack.  I didn't see Bakura right then.  I did see I was under attack again.  Stardust dived down below the attacking Templar and then soared up underneath the enemy so I could run my sword through both the demon steed and the shadow Templar riding on it.  I saw Altaïr on the back of another demon steed with a Templar that was being consumed by white lightning.  He knifed the demon steed but this time he jumped off of it before it had completely disintegrated.  He landed on Stardust right behind me.  He jumped off of Stardust onto another demon steed with another shadow Templar.

I noticed that Basara had finished the song Planet Dance and had moved on to Never Say Die, also off of the Macross 7 soundtrack.  I wasn't sure when he had changed songs.  It sounded like he was well into Never Say Die.  But I didn't have time to ponder that.  We were still under attack.  I saw Bakura now.  He was closing in on an enemy and he threw something at it.  I think it was a dagger that was sparking with white lightning.  There was another shadow Templar attacking him from behind.  I hit that Templar with a bolt of white lightning.  The lightning consumed both the Templar and his demon steed.  Basara had just finished up Never Say Die and he was moving on to Holy Lonely Light from the Macross 7 soundtrack.

Basara's songs seemed to be having some effect.  I saw some of the Templars turn their steeds to leave.  That didn't work so well, however.  While it seemed the Templars had decided they didn't want to fight, their demon steeds would not be deterred so easily.  The result was several of the Templars fighting with their own steeds in an attempt to disengage from the battle.  Basara moved his Pegasus near one of the struggling Templars.  He paused at a distance then moved in and pulled the Templar onto the back of his own steed.  The demon steed attacked Basara immediately.  I used Battery to hit it with white lightning.  Still singing, Basara swooped down near the ground and dropped off his Templar passenger.  The Templar immediately went for cover.  One of the other Templars who was fighting with his steed ran his sword into his own steed.  The steed bucked him off.  The sword was still in the steed's back and it made an excellent lightning rod.  White lightning consumed the demon steed.  I telekinetically lowered the Templar who had been bucked to the ground.  There seemed to be more and more of them that were trying to break off the attack.  A couple managed to get their steeds low enough that they could jump off.

The number of attacking Templars was dwindling.  Then I saw their leader.  Robert de Sable was on the back of the ugliest demon steed among them.  One of the Templars jumped off of his steed and tried to go for cover but Robert killed him before he could make it.  Killing his own people what an ASSHOLE!  I flew close enough that I was sure he could hear me and I called him an asshole.  He looked up at me and said I would die.  I called him an ugly asshole.  He said I was dead.  I said if I was dead he'd still be an ugly asshole.  I dodged his approach and hit him with a bolt of lightning from Battery.  The lightning was blocked by some kind of shield.  I used Damage, Inc. to hit him with several balls of fire.  They didn't seem to harm him but they did seem to blind him momentarily.  And it seemed to piss him off.  He came charging at me again.  I hit him with more fireballs to blind him again.  There was a Pegasus directly above and a bit behind Robert.  Sephiroth jumped off of that Pegasus and ran a long sparking sword through both Robert and his demon steed before jumping off and being caught by his own Pegasus.  That was the end of Robert's steed.  It was consumed by white lightning.  Robert was being stubborn.  He jumped (or more like fell) off of his dying steed and landed behind Link on his steed.  Link reversed his sword and stabbed it behind him and into Robert, who fell off of Link's Pegasus.  That would have to be enough to kill him.  He was sparking with white lightning that was clearly trying to consume him.  But he was still fighting it.  He landed on the back of one of the other Templar's demon steeds and pushed the other Templar off.  I telekinetically lowered the falling Templar to the ground not knowing for sure if he might be one of the ones listening to Basara.  Once on the ground he went for cover.  Robert was obsessed with me.  He came blindly charging at me again.  Now I saw Altaïr land on his steed behind him and bury a sparking hidden blade in Robert's neck and then into the demon steed before jumping off and back onto his own Pegasus.  Robert was yelling about killing me and making me pay when he was finally consumed by the white lightning.  

And then the fight was over.  Basara was done singing.  All of the shadow Templars had either been cured by Basara's music or were dead.  All of the demon steeds were dead.  Robert de Sable was dead.  All of us flew back to the overlook where we had watched the Templars approach.  We landed there.  I thought I should open a portal to get us back home.  I used Through the Never to open a portal to the biodome.  A portal opened.  Spike, Bakura, Sephiroth, and Link went through.  Altaïr was looking over at the gates to Masyaf.  I figured he probably wanted to go home.  But not without one more  I went over and kissed Altaïr.  I said goodbye to him and maybe I would be back again some day if I was needed.  Altaïr looked slightly puzzled.  I headed through the portal to the biodome.  Altaïr followed right  behind me and the portal closed behind him.  I looked back and was surprised to see Altaïr.  I commented I thought he wanted to go home.  He asked if Q wouldn't be able to tell if he was needed there.  I said Q could do that.  He said then unless we were kicking him out, he wanted to stay here with me and see more of these other dimensions I travel to.  I told him no one was kicking him out.  I hugged Altaïr.  I was still hugging Altaïr when everything faded to black and I woke.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Raven, you never cease to amaze me. Dammit I missed out on a kickass fight.  I like that they think I'm a demon you summon. Epic LULZ.

----------


## Robo

Well, too bad you couldn't get the final blow,  but epic fight nonetheless  ::D:

----------


## Raven Knight

I fell asleep with my light/sound machine on.  My first plan was to go heal Allison.  I had spoken to her IRL and she had said she was feeling sick and It might be the flu.  With this first goal in mind I slipped into a WILD

I was on the moon.  I looked around.  I didn't see anyone there.  I was just outside the biodome.  I was thinking I was in the wrong place.  I had wanted to go to Allison, not come to the moon.  I wondered if Nomad was here.  I thought maybe I had subconsciously come here so he could help me heal Allison.  I didn't see any sign of Nomad.  I decided to try to get to Allison.  I focused on Through the Never and on opening a portal to Allison.  A portal opened and I went through it.  On the other side I was in Allison's apartment.  Allison was lying on the couch.  She had a black cat on her face.  I went over to her and pushed the cat out of the way.  I couldn't tell if Allison was asleep or not.  I focused on using the song Voices from the Macross Plus soundtrack to heal Allison.  The song played through and golden healing energy flowed through Allison.  I repeated the song again after it was over and that created golden healing energy intermixed with swirls of light blue energy.

After the second play Allison got up.  She looked at me strangely.  I told her she was dreaming.  I said there was something I was supposed to say and it was um snuffle up-your-ass.  Yes.  That was it.  Snuffle-up-your-ass.  She got a strange look on her face and said I should snuffle up MY ass.  She said that didn't make any sense.  I asked her how she felt.  She said tired.  She looked at me closer and seemed to recognize me.  She said she was going to bed.  She said if I wanted to play with her XBox that was fine or if I wanted to go home that was fine, too.  She disappeared back towards the bedroom.  I heard her ask, "What the fuck is this?"  Allison came back out with a winged purple jaguar cub.  She told me to stop trying to give them extra cats.

"Nomad?" I asked the cub, "You're here?"  The cub jumped out of Allison's arms and flew over to me.  It transformed into a jaguar man.  Allison stared at that for a couple of minutes.  She said she must be getting a fever.  She said the two of us could do whatever we wanted, but she was going back to bed.  She left.  I asked Nomad how long he'd been there.  He said he'd just gotten there.  He said he'd thought we were meeting at the biodome but I wasn't there so he'd tried to track me with a portal.  And here I was.  He'd just gotten there.  He asked why I hadn't said anything about Allison needing healing.  I said I hadn't talked to him since I found out.  I asked about his friend A, the one with the dream demon.  He said we should go get the others and then head out there.  I opened a portal back to the biodome.  I figured everyone could meet there.  A portal opened and we went through it.

On the other side we were in a beautiful forest clearing with several other people.  I recognized them.  I looked around at the group.  Spike, Q, Sephiroth, Altaïr, Bakura, Link, and Basara.  I was remembering what we had to do.  The first thing to do was some healing.  We each took a turn in the small version of the healing glen that is located in the biodome.  I used Full Moonlight from the Devil Hunter Yohko soundtrack.  The entire biodome was filled with golden energy created by Basara's, Nomad's, and my healing spells.

Note: I was so relaxed from the healing energy that my lucidity slipped to semi-lucidity...

After that was done I was trying to think what was next.  I remembered we were going after a nightstalker that was being controlled by a dream demon.  The first step would be to get A and the dream demon separated and then kick the dream demon's ass.  I don't know A, so I looked over at Nomad.  I said he'd have to open the portal since I had no idea where we were going.  He opened a portal.  All of us went through it and into a strange place.  I didn't like our destination.  It was rather ugly

I looked at the area.  It was a dark and foreboding forest.  The air was thick with moisture and smelled of decay.  A thick mist hung over everything giving it a rather Silent Hill-ish look.  Dark shapes seemed to be moving within the mist but they never stopped long enough to tell what they were.  I asked Nomad where his friend was at.  He said he didn't know.  I looked into the shadows.  I figured the first thing would be to find A.  I couldn't try to separate A from his dream demon if I didn't know where he was.  I heard Nomad comment that we might have to fight A to get the pair of them weakened a bit so they could be separated.  Since A was dreaming we wouldn't end up hurting him.  I focused on trying to locate anyone out there.  Someone was directly in front of me.  I looked there and Altaïr came out of the mist.  I pulled a Homer (D'Oh!).  I wasn't looking for Altaïr  I was going to keep looking when I saw Link move like lightning and run his sword through Altaïr's chest.  WTF?!

"Link!" I yelled in shock, "What are you doing?!  Don't attack Altaïr!"

Link pulled his sword out and looked at me like I was insane.  Altaïr was now holding a wound that was heavily bleeding.  He looked very shocked by Link's actions.  I went over to Altaïr.  I had to heal him.  And Link, too.  What was wrong with Link that he'd attacked Altaïr?

"Why did you attack Altaïr?" I asked Link.

"What are you talking about?" Link asked, "That's an orc!"

"That's Altaïr!" I said, "We can't be attacking each other"  It was then that I saw Altaïr standing beside Q, completely unharmed.  He was looking at me strangely.  The Altaïr Link had attacked laughed and then turned into a red vapor and dispersed.  The real Altaïr came over to me and said he had seen Link attack a strange monster.

"He's tricky," Q said, "He'll try to manipulate our perceptions.  Be careful.  I'll put a shield on each of you that should keep it from happening again."  Q snapped his fingers.  Each of us briefly glowed blue.  We continued looking through the dead forest.  We entered a clear area where all of the trees were fallen and mostly rotted away.  We were also under attack.  A giant winged serpent swooped down out of the sky towards us.  There was another Q trying to get the serpent's attention.  The serpent swooped down at Bakura who jumped out of the way and onto the serpent's back.  He was quickly thrown off.  The second Q grew to be about 50 feet tall and he grabbed hold of the flying serpent.  He seemed slightly irritated at being ignored.  He told the serpent that those were his allies, not enemies.  The serpent hissed at him.  Q hissed back.  They must have been speaking to each other because a look of realization seemed to cross the serpent's face.  The serpent shrunk down to about the size of a man and landed among us.  So did the second Q.  The second Q said someone was clearly screwing with MoSh's perception.  He snapped his fingers and MoSh briefly glowed blue.  The second Q (I'll refer to him as Q2 from here on) said that wasn't going to happen again.

"So," Q said, "If we're done attacking each other we can continue."

We didnt have to go far.  A strange figure emerged from the mist.  A man in a dark suit.  I wondered if we had finally found the nightstalker.   It was strange.  I saw a dark man in a black suit.  At the same time I saw a younger man.  And at the same time I saw Freddy Krueger.  All three images were somehow superimposed on each other.  I needed to split them up.  I focused on the song by the Offspring called Come out and Play (Keep 'Em Separated) to try to force the dream demon out.  The song played loudly through the desolate landscape.  The man disappeared in a burst of red mist but then re-solidified as the mist hit a solid blue barrier.  Q said he would not be leaving so easily.  I saw Selene was with us now.  I wondered when she had arrived.  I didnt remember seeing her earlier.  She created beams of moonlight that fell over the man that held him in place.  He was getting pissed.  My song played through to its end.  A creature that looked like Freddy Krueger was violently ripped out of the man and tossed aside like so much garbage.  The man left under Selene's net collapsed.  Basara said the man needed healing.  He headed over to the man.

The dream demon, which I was perceiving as Freddy Krueger, got up and glared at us.  I saw Basara taking the unconscious man away from the area.  I figured he was taking him to a safe place.  Q was following Basara.  I figured Q could help keep them safe.  The dream demon looked like he was on fire.  A bright orange and red aura of flames flashed brightly around Freddy.  And he was laughing maniacally.  He said this time we had started a fight we couldn't win.  Giant pods sprouted from the ground.  There were lots of them.  The pods grew to the size of a man and then split open.  A disgusting mucus covered clone of Freddy stepped out of each of the pods.  They were all green in color and dripping with slime.  They smelled like death.  A fight broke out all around me.

I focused on the song Dream Warriors by Dokken.  The song started playing across the entire area.  I was also being attacked by two Freddy Kruegers.  I formed my Witchblade sword and engaged them in battle.  I cut through the first Freddy and ducked out of the way of an attack from the second one.  I immediately counter attacked and cut the second Freddy Krueger in half.  I turned around and saw a Freddy attacking me from behind.  He stopped and dropped dead.  After he dropped I saw Link standing there with his sword.  A giant serpent in the sky was breathing blasts of fire at the Freddy Kruegers on the ground.  I used Battery and hit several Freddies with lightning.  I saw Selene in the air shooting Freddies with moonlight blasts.  For the most part, however, there was too much going on for me to keep track of everyone else.

The Freddy clones seemed to keep coming in endless numbers.  The only way to stop them would be to stop the main dream demon.  I had to get to him.  I pushed and fought my way through the fray towards where I had last seen the main dream demon.  I took to flight to see over the top of the fray.  I spotted the main dream demon.  A blazing Freddy Krueger standing on the top of a tall stone pedestal where he seemed to be conducting the fray down below.  There was a force field around him that kept anyone from getting in.  The effectiveness of that was demonstrated as the winged serpent tried to charge in at him but was repelled by the force field.  The winged serpent fired blasts of fire at the force field which also did not get through.  I had a thought.  I went in close to the force field and drove my sword into the surface of it.  Some cracks formed where my sword penetrated but they sealed back up immediately.  I signaled to the winged serpent.  Maybe  I got right on the cobra head of the winged serpent and we were charging at the force field.  I held my sword out in front of us.  Witchblade made it grow longer.  It penetrated the force field ahead of us and then when the serpent hit the cracked force field it shattered into a billion pieces.  The dream demon looked up in shocked surprise but did not get out of the way in time to avoid having venom dripping fangs buried in his body as the winged serpent bit him almost in half and threw him down to the ground.

Down below the Freddy clones stopped forming.  The seriously injured dream demon was apparently trying to get out of the fray before he was noticed.  Too late.  Before he got three feet he had the claws of a huge jaguar ripping through him and a hidden blade buried right between his eyes.  He had landed practically right between Nomad and Altaïr.  Spike joined in and was sucking the energy right out of the dream demon.  The dream demon withered away and became dust which was carried off on the wind.  As if on cue, all of the clones also collapsed and changed into dust.  With the main dream demon dead there was nothing left to sustain them.

Nomad was looking around.  He said he had to find A.  Q was there and said A would be fine.  Some healing would be helpful, though.  He led us to a small healing glen he had set up.  There was a man there.  Basara was playing music there.  I moved to see the man better.  I felt like I was waking up.  I told Nomad I was waking up.  I tried to hold on to the dream so I could help heal the man but it slipped away and I woke.

----------


## Baron Samedi

I wonder if we fought on parallel dimensions, or what. It's strange how the synchronicity fades in and out.

----------


## Raven Knight

I fell asleep with my light / sound machine on.  My first goal was to heal my friend Allison who says she is coming down with the flu.  I fell asleep and focused on getting to the biodome on the moon.  My first stop was to pick up Nomad because he said he would help with the healing.  I thought Basara might also be there.  I fell asleep and found myself in the biodome in a lucid dream

I was in the biodome.  I was standing next to a pond.  I looked down into the water and saw an array of colorful fish swimming about down there.  I looked around at the beautiful scenery.  A portal opened and Basara came through.  He came over to me and gave me a hug.  He asked if I was ready.  I said Nomad had told me he would be coming.  Basara said that was fine.  He looked around at the scenery a bit while we waited.  I wondered where Nomad was.  Just shortly after I had that thought a portal opened and Nomad came through it.  I said hello to Nomad.  There was a woman with him.  She had on a pretty green dress and had long brown pigtails.  She had a cute smile.  I said hello to Pixi.  Basara came over to us.  I said I would open a portal now.  I used Through the Never to open a portal to find Allison.  A portal opened and the four of us went through it.

On the other side we were in Allison's apartment.  Allison was on the couch sleeping.  We started the music.  I was using Voices from the Macross Plus soundtrack as Basara and Nomad were playing along with it.  Golden energy formed and was flowing through Allison.  We did two repetitions of the song.  As it ended Allison seemed to be waking up.

"Jen, honey," Allison said groggily, "Turn the music down I'm trying to sleep."

"You are sleeping," I told Allison, "This is a dream."

"A what?" Allison asked as she sat up and looked at me.  She looked at me, then at Nomad, then at Pixi, then at Basara.  "Oh, hi everyone.  I don't think we'll be going out today.  I feel like shit.  I'm going to be sleeping most of the day, so go on without me."

Pixi said she didn't think Allison was fully lucid.  She said some lucidi-tea was in order.

"Lucidity?" Allison questioned.

"No," Pixi said, "Lucidi-TEA.  Here.  Have a cup of tea."

Pixi produced a tea pot and poured four cups.  She passed it around to all of us.  Allison took a cup of the tea and sipped it.  She said it was actually pretty good.  I took a sip.  It was sweet.  It was good.  Everything around me seemed to take on a surreal quality of clarity.  It felt like I must be on some kind of drug.  Allison didn't seem to notice.  She turned on her XBox 360.  She was playing DDO (Dungeons and Dragons Online) on her XBox.  That was not normal.  I knew that is a game only for the PC  She had a sorceress character and was fighting in a dungeon.  There were a lot of enemies around.  She was using a combination of magic and a nasty-cool looking sword.  She hacked through numerous enemies and into a room with a boss.  The boss was a dragon.  The dragon bit her character in half and she was dead.

"Fuck!" Allison cursed as she went back to a save point, "Why won't that guy die?  Where are those jerks I helped on their quests?  Why the fuck won't they back me up on this one?"

"They can't get online to DDO in your dream," I said to Allison, "This is a dream, not an MMORPG."

Allison's character transformed into a werewolf now.  I thought that was cool.  I wondered if transformations are possible in the real life version of DDO.  I've never heard of that.  She tore through the enemies in the first room even faster before getting into the room with the boss.  Her werewolf grew to match the size of the dragon boss.  She engaged the dragon in battle only to have a huge dragon talon impale her character through the chest and then the dragon tossed her dead character aside.

"Fuck!" Allison cursed again, "Forget that fucker!  I've had enough."  She put down the controller.

"Maybe if this level exists IRL," I said, "we can go through the quest together.  Maybe two of us can do it."

"Maybe," Allison said, "Too bad you forgot your laptop."

"Do you want to go do something?" I asked, "Maybe a Star Gate world?  Do you feel up to it?"

"Not today," Allison said, "I'm going back to bed.  Just lock the door on your way out."  She headed back into her bedroom.

Nomad said he was going back to his temple.  He said he was going to meet with a woman.  He only referred to her as M.  I told him I was going to find somewhere that I could help someone.  He asked where.  I said I didn't know for sure.  Maybe Assassin's Creed, maybe Star Trek, I wasn't really sure what would happen.  He said he'd like to check that out but he really wanted to contact M.  A portal opened and he went through it.  I was thinking about opening a portal when everything around me faded to black and I woke.

----------


## Baron Samedi

WOOHOO! Back in sync!!!   :woohoo:

----------


## WarriorTiger

Thanks for trying to help.  I do remember DDO in my dreams.  Since I have been playing a lot I have been dreaming of it a lot.  Maybe next time I'll become lucid or feel like going out to play!

----------


## Raven Knight

Note:  I went through this entire dream without once considering doing a reality check!  ::?:  

I was in a strange place.  I looked around to see where I was.  I didn't recognize anything.  I was outside in a rather desolate area.  There were many large rocks and dirt, but the little grass there was looked rather sickly.  I saw a couple of small pools of water.  The water looked disgusting.  I didn't want to go near it.  I followed a path through the rocks and soon I came to a trashed road.  It looked like it had once been a normal neighborhood street but now it was cracked and broken in many places.  Nothing short of a vehicle with four wheel drive could get through it now.  They were houses sitting along the side of the street but they also looked long abandoned.  They were all in various states of disrepair.  There was no sign of life anywhere.  I thought I had found a ghost town.  Cool!  I wanted to go investigate.  I checked my pocket for my cell phone.  I wanted to take pictures for possible use in a game.  I didn't have my cell phone.  I cursed to myself.  I still wanted to investigate.  I would just have to remember everything and use it for inspiration.

I went over to one of the houses that was mostly intact.  The door was not locked.  I felt a little hesitant to walk in even though it was pretty clear that the house was abandoned.  I opened the door and peeked in.  No one was there.  And the place was a mess.

"Hello?" I called out into the house, "Anyone here?"

There was no response.  I went into the house and started looking around.  Most anything useful had already been looted by someone who found the house before me.  I looked around for anything interesting or anything of value that might have been missed by previous scavengers.  I was starting to feel like I was in a game of Fallout 3.  The house I was exploring was a lot like the old houses in the wastelands in Fallout 3.  I looked in a couple of drawers.  I found money!  A small stack of money!  I wondered how careless the scavengers before me must have been to have missed that.  True, it was way at the back of the drawer, but it wasn't hard to find.  I counted the money.  I had $183!  Sweet!  I would have no problem paying for Assassin's Creed 2 and Assassin's Creed: Bloodlines now!  I stuffed the money in my pocket and headed upstairs.

There were three bedrooms and two bathrooms upstairs.  I went into the first bedroom.  It was a kid's room.  There were toys all over the floor.  A train set was scattered about.  I looked over at the bunk bed in the corner and froze.  There was a skeleton there!  I had found a dead body!  What now?  Should I call the police?  I didn't have a cell phone!  And I was sure there was no phone service out here!  I couldn't just walk away.  With all of my searching I was sure to have left finger prints all over the place!  I would have to go to the nearest inhabited town to get the police.  I had to hide the money.  There was no way they would know I'd found money.  And I really didn't see how the money could be connected to the death.  I had to get back to my car.  I could stash the money there and drive to town to get the cops.  I'd tell them since the house was abandoned I had been poking around when I'd found the body.  I couldn't get in trouble, could I?

I went over to a broken window that looked out over the ruined street.  There were people down there.  Lots of people in a group.  Perfect!  I would tell them what was going on.  I turned away from the window but then felt compelled to look back.  These weren't good people.  There were 5 armed men that were keeping a bunch of other people prisoner.  The other people, about 7 men and 8 women, had their hands tied behind them and were also chain tied together.  One of the gunmen prodded his rifle at one of the prisoners who was apparently moving too slowly for his liking.  The man he prodded fell over.  He kicked the fallen man.  Another gunman came over and made him stop.  He said they wouldn't get any money for dead merchandise.  He said they would rest briefly and then continue onward.  Merchandise?  They must be slave traders!  I wanted to stop them.

I went to the other bedrooms in the house.  In the master bedroom there were two more skeletons in a loving embrace.  It looked like they had been making love when they died.  Their death must have been instantaneous.  I looked desperately around.  My searching was rewarded.  There was a cabinet that looked like a gun cabinet.  But surely it would have already been scavenged.  I looked and it was locked.  I looked for a blunt object and found a loose brick.  I bludgeoned the lock until it gave way.  I opened the cabinet and was rewarded with a hunting rifle and some ammo.  I was a bit afraid I wouldn't even know how to use the weapon.  But I seemed to instinctively know how it worked.  I loaded bullets into it and headed back to the window.

Outside the slave traders were standing guard while the slaves were all sitting on the ground.  Good.  That made the slave traders easier to spot.  I hesitated to shoot.  What if I missed and hit a slave?  I then decided being shot probably wouldn't be any worse than what the slave traders had planned for them.  Besides I have played lots of video games.  I should be a good shot.  I took aim.  My scope was telescopic so I could see the slave traders up close.  I aimed at one of them and carefully squeezed the trigger so I wouldn't be surprised by the recoil.  The gun made a loud report, BANG, and the man I had been aiming at fell to the ground with a bullet in his head.  Bullseye!  The slave traders were looking around now, shocked and alarmed.  I took careful aim at a second and pulled the trigger.  BANG!  Bullseye again!  The second of the slave traders fell over dead.  Now they were looking up.  Clearly they had figured they were being sniped.  I ducked down so they wouldn't see me.  Two down and three to go.  I heard a couple of shots fired.  I peeked again.  I couldn't tell what they had been shooting at or if they were just shooting to scare me into hiding.  I took careful aim and picked off a third one.  BANG!  He fell over dead.  My luck was bound to run out.  They would surely figure out where the gunfire was coming from.  I peeked over the window sill again and saw a gun pointed at me.  One of the slaves tripped the shooter before he could fire at me.  I took careful aim at the last standing shooter and fired.  BANG!  He fell over dead.  As the final gunman was getting up I aimed and fired.  BANG!  The last one fell.  Wow, I was thinking, those FPS video games really pay off!

I put the gun down and headed downstairs and out to the tied up slaves.  I used a small knife I found in my pocket (Where did that come from, I wondered?) to cut their ropes and set them free.  They were all grateful to me.  A woman asked where my gun was.  I told her it was in the house.  I hadn't wanted to come out with a gun and scare anyone.  She said to get it.  Their town wasn't far off, but it would still be safer with a weapon.  They were also collecting the guns off of the slave traders.  I had the idea I wouldn't be there for much longer.  I wasn't sure why I had that idea.  Where did I have to go?  Oh, yeah!  I had to get the cops!  There were three dead bodies in that house!  There would surely be cops back in town.  So I would stay with the freed captives.  I saw someone had already gone into the house for my gun.  He was coming towards me.  He said he would give it to me since he had seen that I am a crack shot with it.  He held it out to me.  I was going to take it but everything around me faded to black and I woke.  All that time and I never once considered I was dreaming!

----------


## Raven Knight

Note: It was after I finished talking to Nomad for the last time today that Q spoke to me about something I needed to do.  He said it involved Malkus (the Templar I brought back with me) and either a dream demon or a residual connection between Malkus and the demon in the dark realm that is basically having the same effect as a dream demon.  All of the attacks take place through Malkus' dreams.  Q said he had noticed something was off because it seemed Malkus was having constant nightmares.  But he wouldn't admit it, or really talk to anyone.  He just wants to go home.  Q said that Link found Malkus having a nightmare and tried to wake him up but it didn't work.  Link couldn't pull Malkus out of his dream.  Link got Q and Q managed to get Malkus to wake up.  Since the dark Templar problem in Altaïr's and Malkus' home world seems to be over Q had figured on putting Malkus back where we found him.  Q doesn't see a single non-shadow Templar as being a threat to anyone.  And Q also thinks Malkus will avoid trouble of any kind.  But Q says he can't approve sending Malkus home until these nightmares are figured out, especially if there is still a link between Malkus and the demon from the dark realm.  Q said he has a dream crystal - a crystal that allows one person to easily enter the dreams of another while maintaining full lucidity.  He said I would need the crystal since Malkus isn't from our world, and thus his dream world is not in frame with mine.  I'm not sure I understand Q's reasoning but I told him I would meet him tonight and try to take care of these nightmares.

So I fell asleep with my light / sound machine on.  I focused on meeting with Q in the area where Malkus has been staying until he is ready to go home.  I fell asleep and found myself in a different place in a fully lucid dream

I was in a strange room.  It looked like the interior of an old fashioned building.  The walls were made of adobe and had some cloth wall hangings on them.  There were two comfortable looking beds in the room.  Q was standing next to one of the beds.  There was a man sitting on that bed.  The man looked over at me and then at Q.  He asked if Q really thought that Assassin was going to help him.  He was indicating me as the Assassin.  Q said I am not actually an Assassin, and it wouldn't matter if I was.  He said it seemed the man had a dream demon and I was the perfect choice to get rid of it so the man could go home.  Q called the man Malkus and told him to lie down and go to sleep on his own or Q would just put him to sleep.  Malkus was looking at me in a very distrusting manner.  Q rolled his eyes.  He pulled a Gibbs on Malkus (a light swat to the back of the head).  

"For the last time, you dense person," Q said, "Raven is the only reason that demon in the dark realm doesn't have you in his torture dungeon!"  Malkus finally lied down and closed his eyes.  Q held one hand over Malkus' head and then said Malkus was now approaching REM sleep.  Q assisted REM sleep  Q told me to use the other bed.  He held out a pendant with a pretty clear crystal.  It looked like a really big diamond.  I put the dream gem around my neck and lied down on the second bed.  I closed my eyes.  Although I was already in a dream I let myself fall into a WILD.  I went into a WILD within a WILD.  In the process I lost part of my lucidity

I was in a green forest.  It didn't look like the stuff of nightmares.  I walked through the forest for a while.  I reached a clearing.  There was a small house in the clearing.  A road led to the house.  The road didn't look very heavily traveled.  I saw movement near the house.  I approached it.  I looked into a window.  There were some people inside.  I saw Malkus, a woman, and a couple of children.  The children looked like they were maybe an 8 year old boy and a 10 year old girl.  I didn't see any problems there right away.  But the calm didn't last long.  There was an Assassin in the room.  It looked disturbingly like Altaïr.  But he looked so much more evil than Altaïr.  And he was more evil.  He ran his sword through both the children.  They fell over but weren't dead.  They were writhing in pain.  I was stunned by Altaïr's behavior.  He also sliced open the woman.  The little girl had crawled over to Malkus.

"Daddy help me" she said and then she died.  All three of them were dead.

"Altaïr!" I said, finally finding my voice, "What the fuck did you do that for?"  I had temporarily forgotten that I was in a dream within a dream instead of just in a normal lucid dream.

"Raven," he said in an evil voice that didn't sound at all like Altaïr, "Go ahead and take the first cut.  Make it painful, but make sure he doesn't die.  After all the idea is to watch him suffer!"

"Are you insane?!" I asked Altaïr, I was pissed at him.

Altaïr disappeared from in the house and he appeared beside me.  I wondered how he did that.  He told me to stay down and watch.  I looked into the house again.  The corpses of the children and the woman were moving again.  Malkus looked relieved to see them move.

"Daddy" the girl said.  Her mouth fell open and blood poured out, "Why did you let me die?"

"You let us die," the boy said.

"But I couldn't" Malkus started.

"You killed us," the woman said, "Now it's your turn."

"It was Altaïr!" Malkus protested, "He killed you!"

"You let him," the three of them said all together.  They all closed in around Malkus and actually started eating him.  Like zombies from Resident Evil.  It was so gross I didn't take action immediately.  Possibly because my lucidity was lacking.  I was semi-lucid, but not even as lucid as I usually am.  Malkus screamed in agony for a brief time and then he was dead.  I heard Altaïr beside me laughing.  I turned and punched him in the face.

"What the fuck is wrong with you?" I asked him, "I liked you!  But you turned out to be just a sick fucker!"

"You can kill him next time," Altaïr said as he rubbed his jaw where I had punched him.

"Next time?" I questioned, then I called Q, "Q!  Altaïr made a mess!  Come quick!"

"Look!" Altaïr said, "He's not quite dead."

I didn't want to but I looked back in the house.  Malkus was alone now.  The zombies were gone.  Malkus was bleeding and badly injured.  He was pulling himself across the floor.  He wasn't making any sound but he was clearly still in pain.  Altaïr was laughing.  I turned towards him and punched him in the face again.  I climbed in through the window and went over to Malkus.  Right as I reached him he collapsed and appeared to be dead.  The scene changed

Now the place looked like a nightmare.  It was the dark realm.  I had no doubts in my mind about that.  I was alone.  I wondered where everyone had gone.  Where was Malkus?  Where was Altaïr?  I walked through the nightmare landscape.  There were dead trees everywhere.  I reached a clearing.  I had found Malkus.  Malkus was hanging upside down from a tree over a fire.  He was just beyond reach of the flames but the heat was causing nasty looking burns and blisters on his face as he was struggling to get free.  There was also a demon there.  The demon was watching Malkus with great interest.  He was laughing.  He poked Malkus with a sharp burning stick.  Malkus' shirt caught fire.  He was screaming in pain.  I could smell burning flesh.  The demon laughed louder.  This was absurd!  I wasn't going to sit and do nothing again.

"Hey, double ugly!" I called out to the demon, "Why don't you pick on someone who can fight back, you coward?"

The demon glared at me.  He said this was none of my concern.  He said this was his play thing.  This soul belonged to him.  He said it is none of my concern since it is just a worthless Templar.  I told the demon that if Malkus was just a worthless Templar then he wouldn't mind handing him over.  The demon laughed.  I told him he could either turn Malkus over to me willingly or I would kick his ass.  The demon laughed again and turned back to Malkus.  The fire had died a bit and he was building it up again.  I fired an energy blast at the flames that blew the fire apart and extinguished it.  The demon glared at me.

"So," I said, "One ass kicking coming up!"

The demon was just glaring at me.  I used the song Enter Sandman on the demon.  It created a spiral of white energy going up and a spiral of dark energy coming down.  The two mixed right over the demon and created a massive explosion.  When the explosion cleared the demon was gone.  I didn't think it was dead.  I went over to Malkus.  I used a Witchblade blade to cut him down and I telekinetically lowered him to the ground.  I used Voices from the Macross Plus soundtrack to heal him.  He scrambled to his feet and backed away.

"Wait!" I said, "I'm here to help you out of here!"

"Stay away from me, Assassin!" he said.

I looked down at myself.  I was dressed as an Assassin.  I pulled a Homer (D'Oh!) and focused on changing my outfit.  I now had on a sexy black sorceress' dress.  "Come on!  I'm here to get you out of here!"

Malkus was looking at me closely now.  Someone grabbed him from behind.  Razor sharp claws dug out both of his eyes at the same time.  Malkus cried out and streams of blood ran down his face like tears.  I formed Witchblade into a sword and jumped right over Malkus and came down, sword first, on the demon attacking Malkus.  I impaled the sword in the demon's head.  The demon roared in rage and disappeared.  I landed on the ground and looked around quickly.  I saw movement nearby.

"Come out here and fight, you flakey jerk!" I called out to the demon, "Face me, you coward!"

All of the dead trees around us came to life.  Like an army of twisted ents.  They were closing in around us and reaching at us with their branches.  I got right next to Malkus, who was holding his hands over his bleeding eye sockets.

"Suddenly, the unreal silence is broken by a lament," I did the Immortal Fire spell, "A lament coming up from the deepest, darkest abyss.  And from the seven gates of the dark fortress the dead come back to life to face them!  This is Hell!  Immortal fire, now rise, light my heart, light my way, through the darkness, a guardian of space and time!"

The white flames of the immortal fire spell blasted out from us in a circle, incinerating all of the twisted ents as it went.  When the flames had cleared we were standing in a vast wasteland.  No trees, no plants, no animals, no nothing.  The demon appeared in a blast of fire.  He was pissed.  I walked towards the demon.  I focused on another song now.  I used the song Crush 'Em by Megadeth.

(Enter the arena and hit the lights, Step up now you're in for a ride, this is war, ain't no fun and games, we get up, you go down in flames!) The demon seemed to find it comical that I was approaching and threatening him.

(Party time, going down, you better not mess us around, the stakes are rich, take a hit or stay, the price is high, someone's gonna pay!) The demon moved forward to face my approach.  He looked amused now.

(Heads I win, tails you lose, out of my way I'm coming through, roll the dice don't think twice, and we crush, crush 'em!) I hit the demon with a massive gravity blast.  He was knocked a long way back and seemed injured.

(Looking for trouble, now you've found it, you're a drum and we're gonna pound it!) I threw a blast of fire at him and hit him.

(Last one standing wins the fight, hear us scream and shout all night, down on the floor and eat the grit, this is gonna hurt a little bit!) The demon got up from the fire blast and glared at me.  He was about to launch an attack of some kind when I hit him with a bolt of white lightning.

(Heads I win, tails you lose, out of my way I'm coming through, roll the dice don't think twice, and we crush, crush 'em!) Another massive gravity blast on the demon.  It knocked him down.

(Now we lay you down to rest, you'll never be more than second best, step inside you're in for a ride, and we crush, crush 'em!) This gravity blast came from above and crushed the demon into the ground.

(Don't need reason, don't want names, just a John Doe to put to shame, step aside let me explain, the name of the game is pain!  Now we've found you, We're gonna pound you, We're gonna beat you, Gonna defeat you, We're gonna bust you, We're gonna crush you, We're gonna crush 'em!)  I lifted the demon up into the air and hit it with a gravitational blast from each direction.  Six gravity blasts crushing the demon into a miniscule space.  And a blast of white lightning to finish it off.  I heard one last roar from the demon and then he was gone.  I looked over and saw Malkus still holding his eyes.  Then everything around me faded to black

I woke in the bed.  Q was standing beside me with a smile on his face.  He was clapping.

"Nice job!" he said, "You really showed that demon who's boss!  And he really boosted up the connection he had with Malkus to do it.  So I found that connection and broke it."

I got up.  Malkus sat up in the other bed.  He looked at me.

"You stopped it" he said, sounding a bit surprised by it, "You stopped him but he'll be back."

"Not this time," Q said, "I found his connection and broke it.  And the beating he took from Raven sent a nice backlash along the link.  He'll be in a bit of pain of his own for a while!"  Q laughed.  "He's earned it."

I told Malkus that meant he could go home now, home to his family.  He said his family was already dead.  And it wasn't Assassins who had killed them.  It was raiders.  I said I was sorry about his family being dead.  He said that was a lifetime ago.  I left the room and found myself in a forest outside a small house.  Altaïr was there.  My first reaction was to be pissed at him.  I had watched him murder two innocent children and that woman!  No.  That wasn't him.  That was Malkus' dream image of him.  Instead of getting mad at Altaïr I went over and put my arms around him.  He returned my hug.  I was in his arms when I woke up.

Note: Lyrics of Crush 'Em are copyright Megadeth, and it is a kick ass song!  ::D:

----------


## Baron Samedi

Wow. Sometimes even lucid dreams are terrifying. You never cease to inspire me.

----------


## Raven Knight

I fell asleep with my light/sound machine and focused on going to meet Nomad on the moon.  I had plans for the night.  Exchange some healing spells with Nomad.  Find and make MoSh lucid.  Find and make WarriorTiger lucid.  First the healing.  I closed my eyes and slipped into a WILD…

I was in the biodome.  I was looking into a pond where there were colorful fish swimming around.  I looked up and around at my surroundings.  There was a dog at my feet wagging its tail.  It was a pit bull.  I petted the dog.  I looked around to see if there was anything else of interest.  I walked down a path that led away from the pond.  I found a pretty little clearing.  There was a bench there.  I saw a silver space ship land just outside the main gate of the biodome.  Nomad got out and came into the biodome.  He looked like a purple jaguar man.  For some reason I made special notice of how soft his fur looked.  I wanted to stroke that fur.  That seemed weird, though.  He came over to me and said hello.  I was thinking Basara was also going to be here.  I wondered where he was.  As if I had summoned him a portal opened and he came through.  I focused on the song Full Moonlight.  Nomad was playing his didgeridoo.  Basara was playing his guitar and singing.  The entire area was filled with golden energy.  It was flowing around and through us.  It felt very relaxing.  It seemed to be washing black stuff out of us.  The black cloud stuff was pulled into the center of the triangle formed by Nomad, Basara, and me.  It was pulled there by the spiral of the flowing energy.  When the song ended the golden energy completely surrounded and destroyed the dark mass.  I was so relaxed my lucidity slipped to semi-lucidity.

"Thanks," Nomad said, "I feel much better.  Now we can get MoSh!"

I was just about to open a portal to find MoSh when Nomad opened a whole bunch of portals.  I asked him what he was doing.  He said he was going to bring MoSh.  He transformed into some kind of octopus man with way more than 8 arms.  More like 80 arms!  An arm reached through each of the portals he had opened and each one came back clutching a MoSh.  He deposited what I estimated to be somewhere around 50 MoSh's on the ground around us.  The clearing in the biodome had just gotten really crowded.  And it was crowded with MoSh!  All of the MoSh's were looking quite confused.  They were talking to each other.  I heard a couple of them asking why they were dreaming about themselves.  I heard others respond that they were completely different people.  Some of them accused other MoSh's of being DC's while those others denied it.  Other MoSh's were just going, "What the fuck?"  

I asked Nomad if he had found enough MoSh's.  He said he hoped he had…  He asked which of those MoSh's knew him.  Several MoSh's looked at Nomad strangely.  One of them said he didn't know any jaguars.  Nomad laughed and transformed to his normal form.  He asked if anyone recognized him now.  One MoSh said Nomad looked like his sister's ex boyfriend.  Another MoSh said Nomad looked like his brother's current boyfriend.  A third MoSh said he'd never seen Nomad in his life.  A fourth MoSh said Nomad looked like his ex boyfriend.  A MoSh told Nomad to stop screwing his mother or he would kick Nomad's ass.  A MoSh said his mother would never stoop to the level of sleeping with the likes of Nomad, he followed that with a quick "No offense, dude."  Another MoSh said Nomad would have to be pretty desperate to sleep with his mother.  Two of the MoSh's argued over who was insulting who's mother.  Several other MoSh's answered all at the same time so I couldn't make out their responses.  This was getting ridiculous.  I remembered thinking Q could sort it out.  I focused on contacting Q telepathically.  Q answered and said he would be right there.  And he was.  Instantly.

Q appeared in a flash of white light.  He looked around at all of the MoSh's.  He asked who had started the MoSh convention.  He said we had a regular MoSh pit going on here.  He said yes, the bad pun was intended.  I just rolled my eyes at him.  He said seriously, who had created this gathering of MoSh's.  I pointed at Nomad.  Q floated up over the crowd of MoSh's.  He said he was a spirit guide to one of them and he would like that one MoSh to please step forward.  All of the MoSh's were staring at him in a perplexed manner.  Q said he was going to get MoSh's own spirit guide Q.  He said this was a lot to sort through.  He disappeared and then reappeared an instant later.  There were two Q's hovering over about 50 MoSh's.  They dispersed among the MoSh's.  I heard them talking amongst the MoSh's.

"Not you," a Q said and then he snapped his fingers.  A MoSh disappeared.  "Nor you," a Q said as he made another MoSh disappear.  They kept sorting through all of the MoSh's until there were only three MoSh's left.  One of the Q's pointed at one of the MoSh's.  "This is the one!" he said.  The other Q made the remaining two MoSh's disappear.  The single remaining MoSh was looking around with a "What the fuck?" look on his face.

"Hey, MoSh!" Nomad said, "It's me!  Nomad!"

MoSh pointed at Nomad and then stared at him for a bit.  "You didn't disappear…" he said.

"Nope," Nomad said, "I'm a real person.  I'm Nomad.  This is a dream."

"Do a reality check if you don't believe him," I said to MoSh.

MoSh looked at me.  "Raven…" he said.  "Where is Morrigan?  I think she is in danger…"

"Morrigan?" Nomad asked, "What is wrong?"

MoSh hesitated.  "I'm not sure…  It's just a feeling I am getting."

"Maybe we should go check on her," I said.

"She's calling me," MoSh said, "I have to go to her."

"We'll come with you," Nomad said.  But MoSh disappeared before either Nomad or I could say anything more.

"I have to follow him," Nomad said.  He opened a portal and left.  I was alone now.  I remembered Allison.  I would find her.  I used Through the Never and focused on getting to Allison.  A portal opened and I went through.  On the other side I was in a large room.  There was a star gate there.  I wondered if Allison was here and had created that star gate.  I called out to her, "Hey!  Nice star gate!  Let's use it!"

I didn't get any response.  Instead everything around me faded to black and I woke.

----------


## Raven Knight

I fell asleep with my light/sound machine on and a couple of plans set up.  Plan #1 was to meet with Nomad on the moon and do a bit of healing.  Plan #2 was to go find Morrigan and see about some hostiles who have been attacking her lately.  Plan #3 was to get into the dream of DV user Bengron and try to make him lucid.  Plan #4 was to get into the dreams of WarriorTiger to get her lucid.  Hmmm a lot of plans for a short night!  :smiley:  So I closed my eyes and focused on the biodome at the moon.  I slipped into a WILD

I was in the biodome.  I looked around but I didn't see anyone there.  I was supposed to meet with Nomad.  So where was he?  Basara came around a corner.  He didn't say a word.  He just gave me a hug.  I hugged him back.  I asked if he had seen Nomad.  He said no.  He said maybe Nomad had gone to the temple by mistake.  I agreed that seemed like a possibility.  I opened a portal to the temple.  I looked through.  I saw Nomad talking to Sarnox.  Nomad was a purple jaguar man while Sarnox was a druid.

"Hey!  Nomad!" I called, "You're late!"

Nomad looked over at me.  He said a couple more things to Sarnox and then came through my portal.  Now the three of us were in the biodome together.  We started the healing.  The three of us played healing music and the entire area filled with golden healing energy.  Blackness was washed out of Nomad and me (not so much out of Basara) and gathered into the center of our triangle where it was destroyed.  I found the golden energy so relaxing that I slipped into a semi-lucid state

Nomad said Morrigan needed us.  He opened a portal.  I went through it with the others following me.  I saw a couple of other people join us.  When I got through the portal I saw Morrigan lying in bed.  She was surrounded by monsters.  There was a big demon dog on each side of the bed.  A man in a dark suit was standing at the foot of the bed watching Morrigan sleep.  He looked predatory.  I noticed a smaller demonic cat-like creature standing on Morrigan's chest.  It seemed to be draining energy right out of her mouth.  I threw a quick fireball from Damage, Inc. to knock the smaller creature off of Morrigan.  It fell through the far wall.  I then noticed a woman at the head of Morrigan's bed.  She looked like Ultimecia off of Final Fantasy 8.  Long black hair, black feathered wings, pale skin, and a slinky dress that made her look sort of sexy in a really evil and disturbing way.  She looked over and glared at me.  She hissed loudly and stared me right in the eye.  Her eyes looked so dark and cold.  I was thinking there was supposed to be a spark somewhere in there.  I wondered if it was there.  I looked back into Ultimecia's eyes to see what I could see.  Darkness and cold.  Hate and anger.  Nomad.

Nomad had jumped right over me and was now crouched protectively over Morrigan.  A force field formed around Nomad and Morrigan.  I remembered the idea.  I focused on the song Enter Sandman by Metallica.  A blast of white energy rose, spiraling around Morrigan's bed.  A blast of dark energy spiraled down.  They formed a spiral of energy that pulled the two demon dogs right into it.  It also sucked in the demon cat from through the wall.  He put up a bit more resistance but the creepy man at the foot of the bed was also pulled into the spiral.  There was an explosion in the spiral as the dark and white energy mixed.  The four entities were launched up into the air.  A portal formed up there.  The two demon dogs and the demon cat fell through it.  The creepy guy tried to come back.  A silvery net prevented the creepy guy from getting back.  Wrapped up in the net, the creepy guy was also pulled through the portal.  I noticed the only one not affected by the spiral was Ultimecia.  She phased through the wall behind her, glaring at me as she went.  Her spark.  I wanted to find her spark.  I phased through the wall after her

Now I was in a strange place.  The sky was a dark red.  Red clouds were moving through the sky.  The landscape was desolate.  Like the middle of a lifeless desert.  There also seemed to be a red glow to the air.  I walked along the ground for a little ways.  I saw a pillar of energy firing up into the sky.  The energy looked like a mixture of red and black energies.  It emitted a bright reddish light.  There was a woman standing beside it with her arms outstretched.  I got a little closer.  It was Ultimecia.

"Hey!" I called to her, "Ultimecia!" I called her by her name (which isn't actually Ultimecia, but I am using Ultimecia because that is what I saw).

Ultimecia turned towards me.  She was mostly silhouetted against the light of the energy stream but I could also see a red glow in her eyes.  "You dare follow me to my own domain?" She said with an evil laugh, "Now you will never leave!"  She fired a blast of energy at me.  I used the song Whiplash by Metallica to deflect the blast of energy.  I had to look closer.  I had to see further.  I walked towards Ultimecia.  She was pissed.  The first part of a song by Garbage came to mind.  The song is called Queer: "Hey now, take a look at me, Let me dirty up your mind, I'll strip away your hard veneer, And see what I can find"  As I focused on that part of the song it was like I could see inside of Ultimecia.  Most of it was horrible.  The stuff of nightmares.  Death, decay, torture, evil  But as I focused on the song more and more layers seemed to peel away to reveal something beneath it.  She attacked me again and I was barely aware that I instinctively used Whiplash to deflect it.  Each layer removed seemed to reveal only more darkness until finally I saw it.  A tiny pin prick of light.  A tiny gleaming spark in the pure darkness.  A tiny spark that looked like it was struggling to barely stay lit.  That was what I was after.  That tiny light.  I would make it into a powerful flame.  Now I just needed to do a healing spell while the spark was exposed

As if suddenly realizing that her deepest self was being exposed Ultimecia spun around and wrapped herself in her midnight black wings.  She let out a shriek of rage that was deafening.  I heard the shriek echoing across the barren landscape.  She said I would pay for doing that.  She transformed into a huge blast of black swirling energy.  That blast of energy was fired at me at high speeds.  I dived to the side and out of the way just in time to avoid most of it.  Witchblade formed and protected me from what I couldn't avoid.  I got to my feet quickly and looked in the direction where Ultimecia had gone.  She was gone.  I wondered where she had gone.  I focused on Through the Never to open a portal to follow Ultimecia.  A portal opened.  I went through the portal and woke up.

----------


## Baron Samedi

That fight was on two dimensions. I remember both.

----------


## Raven Knight

I said I would find Bengron and try to make him lucid and also to find WarriorTiger to make her lucid so that was my goal as I fell back asleep after a brief wake-up.  I wanted to do a middle-of-the-night WILD, but I fell asleep very quickly.  I must have been really focused, though, because I followed through with my plans even though I wasn't lucid  But I knew how to open a portal I must've been semi-lucid

I was in my room.  It was a slightly different version of my room.  I was in bed.  I was trying to sleep but I was having problems.  I got up from my bed.  I was thinking of finding Bengron and making him lucid.  The idea that I could open a portal didn't seem at all odd.  I used Through the Never and focused on finding Bengron.  A portal opened and I went through it and fell into my bed.  WTF?  I looked around in my own room.  How did I get back here?  I focused on the portal to find Bengron again.  A portal opened.  I went through it and once again fell into my bed.  Was there something keeping me from sharing a dream with Bengron?  I thought I would try a different person.  I focused on Through the Never and on opening a portal to find WarriorTiger.  A portal opened.  I went through it and fell into my bed.

"Shit!  Shit!  Shit!" I was saying to myself, "What is going on?!"  Now I just wanted to open a portal to anywhere.  I focused on Through the Never and on opening a portal to the moon.  A portal opened.  I went through the portal and fell into my bed.  Something was blocking my portals.  I focused on Through the Never again.  I used as much energy as I could put into it.  I played through the entire song this time, focusing on opening the portal to wherever I needed to be.  A portal opened.  Something exploded within the portal.  I went into the portal

And came out in a green field.  There was a thick forest nearby.  There was also a small village in the opposite direction.  I headed for the village.  There were people walking around in the village.  It looked like something out of an RPG.  The people walking around in the village looked like elves.  I noticed all of the buildings were made out of trees and parts of trees.  The elf people were going about their daily business.  Most of them seemed to be in a good mood.  A couple of them seemed cranky and a couple seemed depressed.  A few children ran around playing.  Everything looked peaceful.  I heard noise behind me.  I turned towards the forest.

There were figures approaching from the forest.  Not a lot of them, but they were strange looking things.  They were knights of some kind in solid black armor.  They seemed to have a black aura.  There were also black tentacles extending from their back like those of an octopus.  Freaks.  I could see right away that they were hostile.  I walked out into the field to meet them.  That must be why I was needed.  I met the figures in the middle of the green field.  Where they had stepped the grass had withered up and died.  I noticed the trees where the figures had emerged were also dead.  There were five of the things.  They didn't speak to me.  They snarled and they attacked.  They tried to wrap their tentacles around me.  I jumped out of the way and formed Witchblade into armor and a sword.  I used Battery to hit one of the enemies with a bolt of white lightning.  That caused a surprisingly large explosion.  I was thrown away from the blast.  The blast didn't seem to affect the other enemies.  I jumped up and went right back into the fight, attacking one of them with my sword.  Tentacles wrapped around me.  I came down on one of the enemies and cut through him with my Witchblade sword.  He exploded.  I didn't get thrown this time because the remaining three were holding me there with their tentacles.  But my Witchblade armor protected me.  I cut through the tentacles and then through a third enemy.  The remaining two were on either side of me.  I did a spin attack like Link does on the Legend of Zelda.  That cut the remaining two enemies in half.  BOOM!

I was now standing on a dead area of grass.  There was no sign of the enemies.  They had exploded completely.  I wondered who they were.  I wondered who had been keeping me from opening a portal.  I figured at least I had finally been able to get a portal opened.  Everything around me faded to black as I woke.

----------


## Baron Samedi

wow. that is so intense. Right after I learned how to use my astral tentacles.

----------


## Man of Shred

> Another MoSh said Nomad would have to be pretty desperate to sleep with his mother



 
 that would be me.  ::D:

----------


## Raven Knight

I fell asleep.  I had a lot of plans for this night.  Healing with Nomad and Basara, sending some of that healing energy to Morrigan, clearing negative energy and entities from Nomad's house, looking for and kicking the ass of War-Bringer from SilverWolf's dreams, and bringing some people back to see my inner world.  Lots to do.  So I focused on the lights from my light/sound device and slipped into a WILD…

I was on the moon just outside the biodome.  I looked around.  I spotted Nomad's ship in the sky.  It looked like he was flying drunk.  I wondered why his ship's AI didn't take over.  His ship finally landed/crashed near me.  A silver stairway slid open at an angle and Nomad stumbled out and fell on his face.  He was in his purple jaguar man form.  And he was puking.  He was puking black crap all over the ground.  The black crap was alive.  It slithered around on the moon.  I threw fireballs at the blobs.  They were incinerated.  I went over to Nomad and focused on the song Full Moonlight.  Golden energy formed and flowed through Nomad.  I focused on sending some of that healing energy to Morrigan.  I saw a beam of golden energy shoot up into the sky.  I hoped it would make it to the right place.  Basara came through a portal and joined in on my song.  A lot of black crap was washed off of Nomad by golden energy.  Nomad was between Basara and me.  The golden energy formed into a spiral and pulled more black stuff out of Nomad and compressed it into a small ball.  When the healing was completed the black orb was consumed by the golden energy.

I went over and looked at Nomad.  He seemed better.  I asked if he was ok.  I asked what had happened.  He said he wasn't sure.  There was something nasty at his house.  I said we should go ahead and get rid of that shit.  He agreed.  I told him to open the portal to get us there.  He opened a portal and we went through it…

On the other side I was in a dark house.  I could hardly see anything.  I felt disoriented.  Nomad said the entire place was filled with negative energies.  I was losing the dream.  I needed to restore stability.  I reached out blindly and found Nomad's furry arm.  I clutched onto it and tired to focus on keeping the dream.  My lucidity slipped to semi-lucidity…

"Hey!" Nomad said in a half joking manner, "Don't rip it off!"

"Sorry…" I said as I tried to loosen my grip without letting go, "I'm losing the dream… I need to stabilize."  I focused on stabilize the dream.  It seemed to be working.  I let go of Nomad's arm… and everything started spinning again.  I grabbed hold again.  I said if I let go I would lose the dream.  He seemed to be doing something.  I couldn't see what he was doing.  I focused on the song Full Moonlight.  I focused on making the golden energy spread out and cleanse the area.  I could vaguely make out a wave of golden energy flowing through the house.  The golden energy felt good.  It seemed to clear my head a bit.  So I did it again.  Full Moonlight.  Nomad said he knew where the dream demon was.  I didn't even remember we were looking for a dream demon.  We went somewhere… I was losing the dream again.  I lost lucidity…

I was holding the arm of a person who was half jaguar and half human in a strange house.  The fur was soft and silky.  It seemed ok so I hugged the arm and felt the soft fur on my face.  Nice.  Warm.  I didn't recognize the place.  It was a nice place.  I could see the kitchen and the living room.  Something about it didn't seem right.  I wondered if I was hallucinating.  I let go of the man's arm.  It looked like he was making a tornado.  That didn't seem right.  Cat people making tornados?  I figured I don't know the extent of the abilities of the cat people.  The tornado seemed to dig down into the floor.  Something came out of the floor.  The form hit the ceiling and then slammed to the ground.  It was Freddy Krueger.  Seriously?  Was this some kind of joke?  A game?  The cat man probably had a costume on.  So did Freddy.  I liked the cat costume.  I didn't like Freddy's costume.

I ran over and jumped onto Freddy's back.  I dug my hands into the mask where it was around his neck and pulled.  The damn mask was stuck.  The cat man looked rather shocked.  I pulled and tore harder.  I could feel the mask rip.  I felt a warm gooey substance on my hands.  Yuck.  Freddy was trying to throw me off.  Not without that mask!  Freddy was cursing at me.  The jaguar man sliced into Freddy with his huge kitty claws.  I pulled as hard as I could… and RIP!  I fell off of Freddy with the mask in my hands!  I looked at the mask in my hands.  I couldn't even identify it as a mask.  It looked like a goopy lump of flesh.  I looked at Freddy.  There was a gaping hole in his throat.  That hole was bleeding heavily.  He was holding his left hand over the wound.  He hadn't been wearing a mask…  I had just ripped the guy's throat out!  Yuck!  I looked at my hands.  They were covered with blood and goop.  Gross.  The jaguar man wrapped Freddy in glowing white tentacles and crushed him into non-existence.  So he wasn't only part cat, he was also part octopus!

"He was real?" I asked the cat-octopus man.  He asked if I was ok.  I said I was fine.  Just tired.  I was going to go take a nap.  He said I was already sleeping.  I said if I was sleeping then I was doing a great job of sleep walking and sleep talking.  I asked if there was somewhere I could crash.  I spotted the couch.  I went over and collapsed on the couch.  I fell asleep and woke in my own bed.

----------


## Raven Knight

After the previous dream I woke up a bit disoriented.  I rolled over and petted my cat before falling back to sleep

I was still disoriented in this dream.  I remember only vague things.  Voyager.  MoSh.  Nomad.  A race of reptilian people divided into factions.  They were fighting each other.  One group wanted to wipe out the other group.  The one group looked like Reptizars (a reptilian creature that is big on muscles, big on having thick skin that is as good as any armor, big on violence, and very small on brains).  The Reptizars were trying to destroy the other race.  I will call the other race Argonians after the reptilian race off of Oblivian.  Not so big, bulky, and violent, but much more intelligent.  The Argonians had developed space travel which was way beyond the capabilities of the Reptizars.  The Reptizars had managed to steal some of the Argonian ships.  They figured out how to fly them, but not fix them.  So the Reptizars were constantly having to steal more ships.  The Argonians try to destroy the ships the Reptizars have stolen so they won't be able to use them any more.  I remember sneaking into a hidden ship yard and using a sword to cut through vital system parts with my Witchblade sword.  Aside from sabatoging those ships along with a few other people I don't remember much here.  Voyager was in orbit around the planet.  They needed to trade for some supplies.  The Argonians were more than willing to trade, but the Reptizars wouldn't have any of it.  And the Reptizars kept stealing the Argonians' supplies.  After we completed the mission we were on the Reptizars had lost their most powerful stolen ships, the higher ups who had the most brains had been eliminated, and a large amount of supplies had been recovered.

So the trade was made.  Then I remember being in space in my Fire Valkyrie.  Voyager was there.  MoSh was in the seat behind me.  I was thinking I needed to open a wormhole to help get Voyager home.  Q was on the view screen.  He said he didn't want me to send Voyager all of the way home just part way.  He said it would take a large amount of time off of their trip.  He said there was a race that Voyager would encounter that needed their help.  The view screen switched to the bridge of Voyager.  I saw Janeway, Tuvok, and Seven of Nine in the center of the screen.  Seven of Nine had very little sign on her that she was part Borg just the small implants around her left eye.

"There she is" MoSh said.  He disappeared.  He reappeared on the bridge of Voyager right next to Seven of Nine.  Janeway was a bit taken aback.  Seven of Nine looked at him in a somewhat curious way.  MoSh said he'd always wanted to meet Seven of Nine.

"Do I know you?" Seven of Nine asked with a slightly perplexed look on her face.

I remember seeing MoSh kiss Seven of Nine on the lips.  She pulled back.

"Was there a purpose to that?" she asked without emotion.

I don't really remember what happened from there on.  I just remember that I opened a portal before waking up.

----------


## Man of Shred

My non lucid dream self is always so forcefull  :Sad: .

 I did get some dream action last night. but it wasn't from seven.

----------


## Raven Knight

> My non lucid dream self is always so forcefull .
> 
>  I did get some dream action last night. but it wasn't from seven.



You weren't forceful... just pro-active!  ::lol::  It looked like she might have been a bit confused, but not upset.  ::D:  At least you did get some dream sex!  I think I'm going to have to get myself some soon...  ::?:

----------


## Raven Knight

I was in a strange place.  It was my own bedroom.  I got out of bed and was thinking I was awake.  I just needed to use the bathroom and then go back to bed.  I needed to get back to my dreams.  I had a lot of dreaming to do and not much time.  I left my room and went into the bathroom.  I looked in the mirror.  I saw my own reflection.  I was thinking I was looking good.  My second chin wasn't even visible.  Maybe I'd lost weight.  Sweet!  I would have to weigh myself on my Wii fit the next day.  I turned to leave the bathroom, completely forgetting I had to pee.  I almost ran into Q.  he smiled at me.  He asked if I knew I was dreaming.  He said I should do a reality check.  I pinched my nose.  I could breathe.  I was dreaming.  I became lucid.

Q said my next goal was to find Allison and take her to kick the ass of one asshole  who refers to himself as War-Bringer.  When he said the name War-Bringer I got angry.  He needed a nice ass kicking.  I focused on Through the Never to find Allison.  A portal opened.  I went through.  Allison was playing a video game on her XBox 360.  I looked at the screen and saw it was DDO.  I asked Allison if she was ready to  She interrupted me and told me to leave her the fuck alone while she was playing DDO.  I said I had something better.  She said not better than DDO.  I got between her and the TV.  I said it is much better than DDO.  She said for me to move before she died.  I said the name War-Bringer.  She looked at me and dropped the controller.  I said now that I had her attention, I wanted to go on a quest with her to kill War-Bringer.  She said to count her in.  I said first we had to go prepare.  I opened a portal, focusing on SilverWolf's house in the woods.  A portal opened.  Allison came through with me.

I knocked on the door of the house.  Pixie opened the door and smiled.

"Hi there," she said, "I hope you've come for some food I made way too much.  And some lucidi-tea, too!  I have a fresh pot all ready!  Come in!  Come in!"

Allison and I went into the house.  There were cups of tea and food on a table.  Pixie asked if I had brought Nomad.  I said he would be coming later.  For now we had something to do.  We all sat down at the table.  SilverWolf joined us.  There were little cakes served with the tea.  We ate and drank together.  The tea was good.  The cakes were good.  I thanked SilverWolf and Pixie for the tea and cakes and said they were very good.  Pixie grinned.  I asked Allison if she was lucid.  She said yes.  I asked if she was ready to play.  She got up and summoned a sword in one hand and a sawed off shotgun in the other.  SilverWolf said she didn't know if it was a good idea.  Allison said it's not a good idea it's a GREAT idea!  She said we should go.  I focused on opening a portal to find the bastard War-Bringer.  A portal opened.  Allison and I went through.

On the other side we were standing in a forest.  I wondered if War-Bringer was near.  I thought he must be.  I called his name.  "Hey!  War-Bringer!  Come out and play!"

A horse came out of the trees.  There was a man in armor on the horse.  He was looking at Allison and me.  I couldn't see his face.

"Are you the one they call War-Bringer?" I asked him.

"Yes" he said, "Who is it that asks?"

"Raven," I said, "Raven Knight.  This is Warrior Tiger.  We have a message for you.  From Silver Wolf."

The man got off of his horse and removed his helmet.  He had his hair, which was the darkest black, pulled back and tied into a ponytail.  I might have thought he was decent looking if I hadn't known so much about what an asshole he is.  "I, ladies, am War-Bringer."  He took my hand and kissed it.  I pulled it away.  It felt soiled.  He reached for Allison but she pulled away before he got to her and told him to get the fuck away from him.

"Such language from such a lovely lady," he said, feigning shock.  "So, what is the message from SilverWolf?  Will she be joining us for some fun?"

"SilverWolf doesn't want you in her dreams," I said.  I didn't know if a third party can relay to a nightstalker that they aren't permitted to share dreams, but I thought I'd try it.  "You are absolutely NOT invited to share dreams with her.  You are FORBIDDEN to enter her dreams for any reason.  Got it?"

War-Bringer didn't look pleased.  "I will do what I want in my dream," he said.

"But Warrior Tiger and I would like to have some fun with you" I said, "She's up first."  I stepped away from War-Bringer.  Warrior Tiger approached him.

"Run," she said.

"What?" War-Bringer asked.

"Run," she repeated, "I don't want this to be too easy."

"Just what do you think will be easy?" War-Bringer asked.

"Kicking your foul ass," Warrior Tiger said, "That's my wife you've been tormenting.  Now you have to deal with me!"

"Your" War-Bringer started, "Your wife?  But you're a woman!  That's impossible that she could be your  That's disgusting!  That's foul!"

"You're disgusting and foul," Allison said, "Now run!  I'm getting impatient!"  She pulled out her double barrel shotgun and fired a round at War-Bringer's feet.  The bullet blasted a small hole in the ground.  "Now RUN!"

"I do not run from a fight," War-Bringer said as he pulled out his sword and attacked Allison.  Allison blocked his sword attack with her sword that she had in her left hand.  At the same time she pointed the shotgun in her right hand at his head and fired.  BANG!  A large chunk was torn out of War-Bringer's throat.  He fell to his knees clutching the wound and gurgling.  He fell on his face bleeding.

"Great," I said, "I thought I was supposed to get a turn."

"Heal him," Allison said, "Then take your turn."

I used Voices from the Macross Plus soundtrack to heal the wound in War-Bringer's neck.  He looked surprised.

"Was that fun?" I asked.  He didn't answer.  "The party's just getting started," I said.

He got up and looked at me strangely.  I formed Witchblade into a sword and armor.  I beckoned him in with my left hand as I held my sword at ready in my right hand.  Unseen to War-Bringer, I formed Witchblade into an Assassin's hidden blade on my left arm.

"I challenge you," I said.

"So that's how it's going to be," he said.  He put his helmet back on.  He had his sword prepared for attack.  We dueled for a bit.  Exchanged attacks, parries, and blocks.  I was holding back.  My Witchblade sword could have cut through his sword and armor at any point.  I knew that to be true.

"Now how about we get serious?" I asked.

He didn't respond.  I thought maybe he had thought we were already serious.  He tried to run me through with his sword.  I dodged to the side.  He grabbed my sword arm and held it to his side.  He smirked as he pulled his sword back to run it through me.  I was faster with my hidden blade.  I couldn't help but smile as I ran the blade into his gut.

"If you're a nightstalker I know this won't kill you," I said.

"If I ever catch you tormenting my wife again," Allison said, she had come over behind me, "You will be wishing you'd never been born!"

I cut downward with the hidden blade towards his favorite part.  He cried out in pain.  Allison ran her sword through his head.  Now he wasn't moving.  Everything faded to black as I woke.

----------


## Baron Samedi

*You women ROCK!!!*

----------


## WarriorTiger

I guess that explains why I felt great when I woke up.  Too bad I don't remember it well.  Reading your entry did bring back memories of something like that, but just small details that don't make sense. At least we showed him!

----------


## Raven Knight

I was in my room.  It was crowded!  Q was there.  Nomad was there.  Nomad was in his normal form.  Pixie was there.  MoSh was there.  MoSh looked disoriented.  Q said not to worry, he had made sure he got the right MoSh.  He said he hadn't been able to get hold of Allison…  but that was ok.  She could come later.  We went through my door and outside.  There were houses on either side of a normal looking street.  Trees lined the street.  MoSh touched me on the shoulder.  He said the timing was perfect.  Pixie was standing next to him.  She was giggling.  She whispered that she loves a good joke.  MoSh transformed into Pixie.  Pixie transformed into MoSh.  Pixie (looking like MoSh) said I had better remember this so we would have a nice record of the event.  We all followed Nomad and Q into the street.  The house across the street was Mary and Marty's.  The introductions revealed:

Mary:  An old friend of my ex boyfriend's guardian spirit, Sarah.  Sarah contacted Mary when we seemed to be getting a lot of attacks.  Mary is an expert at tracking any residual energy paths left behind by other people.  She is also an expert in just about anything that fires.  A gun nut.  She can hide guns on her person, probably in places I'd rather not think about.  She has short black hair and kind of a tom-boy appearance.

Marty:  Marty is a clone that was sent by enemies to take Mary's place when Mary was kidnapped.  This was discovered and Mary was rescued.  It was discovered, however, that Marty truly believed herself to be Mary.  She wasn't faking.  They had programmed her memory.  After she discovered how she had been used she joined our side.  Now Mary and Marty are as close as twin sisters, which basically they are.

We went to the next door house.  This is where Julie lives.

Julie:  She was initially sent to attack me as an enemy.  This was before we even realized that some of the entities visiting were real people and not just DC's.  It took a while to get the picture, but finally we realized what was going on.  Julie was an old friend of Mary's.  When Mary got here she cleared up the situation on Julie.  Julie has the ability to reform when she is killed.  She has been here, and a friend, ever since.

Q snapped his fingers and teleported all of us to the yard of a small house.  There was a strange structure in the yard.  Somehow I knew it was the gravity training chamber Vegeta uses, or at least he used to use.  By now I think he has out grown it.  He is too powerful to notice the higher G's.  Serena and Vegeta were in the yard with a couple of kids.  The kids looked like they were about seven years old.  Twin girls.

Vegeta:  Vegeta was originally selected by our enemies to come in and kill me because he had a high power level and wouldn't hesitate to kill anyone.  He also had a spark.  I used a healing spell and restored his spark.  Since then he has been using training techniques he can only get here to increase his power far beyond anything even he could ever have imagined.  He still continues to train and he also likes to train others now.  Pretty much no one comes here and leaves without knowing the basics of the Ranma Saotome Anything Goes School of Martial Arts.

Serena:  An expert with the sword.  We enlisted her help to train me with the sword in the dream state.  She fell in love with Vegeta, somehow in spite of Vegeta's attitude (which did not go away when his spark was restored).  Serena got pregnant and gave birth to two beautiful twin girls.  (I can't remember their names…)  They are showing that they will be very powerful once they have grown and trained more.  They inherited their mother's beauty and skill with their father's power and also his skill.

Pixie (MoSh in disguise) pulled me to the side.  She (he) said she (he) wanted me to see this.  She (he) pulled Nomad to the side.  Nomad smiled at her (him).

"Wanna have some fun?" Pixie (MoSh) asked.

"Shouldn't we wait for after this tour?" Nomad asked, "We don't want to be rude to Raven…"

I was behind Nomad, so he didn't even see me there.

"Ok," Pixie (MoSh) said, "But let me give you a little preview…"  She (he) pulled Nomad in for a kiss.  Nomad puckered up to kiss her (him).  Just as Nomad's lips touched Pixe's (MoSh's) lips she (he) whispered what looked like a sweet nothing to Nomad.  What she (he) actually whispered was, "I am naga…"  Nomad now found himself kissing the nose of a huge winged cobra.  The look on his face was a look of complete shock.  He was apparently so stunned that he stood there kissing the nose of the cobra for a bit longer as if unable to recognize what he saw.  MoSh(Pixie in disguise) was laughing his (her) ass off.  ::lmao::  I was also laughing my ass off.  :laugh:  The forked tongue of the snake came out and licked Nomad across the face before the snake too to flying.  Serena came over and asked what was so funny.  MoSh (Pixie in disguise) said Nomad had just tried to score with MoSh!

"Oh!" Serena said, "Nomad prefers men?"

MoSh (Pixie) turned back to Pixie.  She was laughing her ass off again.  ::lmao:: 

"You all knew about this?" Nomad finally asked.

"No," Serena said, "But there's nothing wrong with you just because you prefer men."

That set off new waves of laughter in both me and Pixie.  :laugh:  Serena looked perplexed.

"I don't prefer men!" Nomad said, "I prefer women!"  He grabbed and kissed the nearest girl to him.  Serena.

"No!  Don't!" I said just a little too late.  Serena slapped Nomad across the face, but she smiled.  Vegeta glared at him.

"You know, Vegeta," Serena said, "Maybe I might want him to do that more… unless some husband of mine would like to take a bit of time off from his training and teaching to remember he has a WIFE!"  She sounded like she was joking, but not entirely joking.  In my opinion things got awkward.  Pixie ran over and kissed Nomad.  She said he had gotten the wrong person twice now.  It was time he got it right.

Q had disappeared.  Now he reappeared with MoSh in his normal MoSh form.  He said there had been reports of a giant winged serpent in the area.  We went to some RPG style houses deeper in the forest.  The people there included:

Xena:  An expert with the sword.  I met her when I was obsessed with the television series Xena: Warrior Princess, so that is the form she appears in.  Her horse Argo was grazing nearby.

Gabrielle:  Wherever Xena goes Gabrielle is sure to follow.  Gabrielle prefers the staff and similar weapons.  She is also a complete addict to any and every type of chocolate.  Types of chocolate we have discovered include milk chocolate, dark chocolate, white chocolate, and the very potent red chocolate.  She loves them all.

Hercules:  Same period of obsession, thus the same theme of appearance.  Very similar to the Hercules from the show.  He is dating Xena.

Iolas:  Hercules' side-kick.  He will sometimes take the form of Indiana Jones because his lover, Gabrielle, likes that form.

Callisto:  One of many versions of Callisto that I found and played a healing song for to restore her spark.

Joxer:  He was like the loser off of the television series when he arrived, but no more.  Vegeta whipped him into shape, Xena provided the training with the sword.  Link provided training with the bow and arrow, which he is now very good at.  He is dating Callisto.

Although these have pairings listed, I get the sneaking suspicion they trade off on a regular basis…  ::shock:: 

Malkus:  For now Malkus is still here.  He is the Templar I brought back from Altaïr's dimension.  He should be completely free from that demon in the dark realm, but Q suggested he stay here a bit longer to be sure.  The idea has been to send him home, but from what Q has said he doesn't really have anything to go back to.

Q snapped his fingers again and we were in a lush forest.  There were animals all around.  Animals of all kinds.  This is the area where Angelina lives.  There was a small house near a stream.  She came out to see who had come to see her.  She smiled when she saw Q and me.  She looked at the others curiously.  Q introduced all of them.  Nomad, Pixie, and  MoSh.  Angelina went over to Nomad and took his hand and shook it energetically.

"You have no idea how glad I am to meet another person that doesn't see the need to devour the flesh of innocent animals!" she said with a smile, "You are a vegetarian, right?"

"Uh… yeah," Nomad said.  He seemed surprised by Angelina.

"My name is Angelina," she said, "and I'm the lo… ur… let's just say I have a thing with animals.  I love all animals, great and small.  And I am a vegetarian.  I couldn't stand the idea of eating one of my beloved friends.

"You like all animals?" Nomad asked.

"All animals," Angelina said, "And I can communicate with them.  That is my special gift."

Nomad transformed into a small purple jaguar cub with wings.

"Awww," Angelina said as she scooped the cub into her arms, "You're so cute!"

Nomad transformed into a full grown jaguar.  The size of the cat now in her arms knocked Angelina over on her butt.  But she was laughing.

"Those cubs grow up so fast!" she said, "You blink, and you miss it!"

"Ok," Q said, "I don't mean to rush anything, but there is still another couple of places I want to show them.  You can talk more later.

"See ya," Angelina said to Nomad.  Nomad transformed back to his human form and waved at Angelina, smiling back.

Q snapped his fingers and teleported us to Moe's Tavern.  I felt like I was going to lose the dream.  Q said to go ahead and go.  He would get everyone home to where they belong.  I said ok and let go of the dream.  Everything faded to black and I woke.

----------


## Baron Samedi

That whole dream seemed like a crazy cartoon world, but the setting was real. Just the people were cartoons.

----------


## Man of Shred

I don't remember a thing  :Sad: . something has been messing with my recall maybe?

 but haha. that was a good prank. that's what you get for jumping and letting your ego get so large that it seeped into my dreams  :tongue2:

----------


## Baron Samedi

> I don't remember a thing . something has been messing with my recall maybe?
> 
>  but haha. that was a good prank. that's what you get for jumping and letting your ego get so large that it seeped into my dreams



You have no idea. Well, actually you do!  

My aunt keeps telling me I keep appearing in her dreams, and she wonders why. I am not even doing this deliberately.

----------


## Raven Knight

I fell asleep with my light / sound machine playing and focusing on getting to the moon.  Another night with several dream goals.  My focus was on getting to the biodome in the moon so that we could start the night with some healing energy.  I had been feeling a bit (or maybe more than a bit) unstable the previous evening.  While going into my meditation I focused on stabilizing my energy while I focused on the biodome.  I slipped into a WILD

I was in a peaceful place.  A beautiful forest glen within the biodome.  I looked around.  I was not alone.  Basara was there.  He was looking at me with a concerned look on his face.  He asked how I was feeling.  I said I was ok.  He said I'd been acting pretty nuts.  I said I had just been a bit unstable combined with being tired.  Leads to some weird shit.  I saw Nomad enter the glen.  Selene was with him.  We did a healing spell.  Everyone was contributing healing energy.  Basara was singing, I focused on Full Moonlight, Nomad was playing his didgeridoo, and Selene was calling moonlight healing energy.  Golden energy filled the glen, swirling around between us.  Some black crap was pulled into the center of the spiral and consumed by the golden energy.  The healing energy was sooooo relaxing that my lucidity slipped to semi-lucidity (Isn't there some way to do this healing without me losing part of my lucidity?  ::?: )


I knew our goal.  Ultimecia.  Nomad said I had told him I  could track Ultimecia.  I remembered getting a bit too good a look at Ultimecia's energy. ( ::barf:: ) I used Through the Never and focused on opening a portal to find Ultimecia.  A portal opened.  We went through the portal

On the other side we were in a desolate landscape that looked familiar somehow.  The sky was red and had dark red clouds in it.  I looked around.  Basara, Nomad, Q, Selene, and Nomad were all there.  I saw a pillar of energy shooting up into the sky.  I could see the silhouette of a woman coming away from the pillar of energy.  Q disappeared.  Selene flew up into the sky.  Nomad looked like Maxx (a big purple guy with sharp claws on his fists)  Basara was on some kind of platform with a force field over it.  He had his guitar.  The platform flew up into the sky.  So now I was standing next to Nomad as the woman arrived.  She looked like Ultimecia from Final Fantasy 8.  Ultimecia gave me a dirty look and then turned her attention to Nomad.  She said he was a fool if he thought he could oppose her.  She said she had access to powers he could not even begin to comprehend.  I went right up to Ultimecia and looked in her eyes.

"Do you remember me?" I asked her, "Do you know me?  I think there must be some reason I see you as Ultimecia.  You aren't actually Ultimecia in the flesh Ultimecia is still locked up.  But I am still speaking to Ultimecia, aren't I?  You're the one in control.  You have been in control for a long time.  But what's time to a monster like you?  A day, an eternity, it's all the same to you.  Youre at it again.  Well, it didn't work last time, and it won't work this time.  Let this woman go.  Let Scarlett go."  I wasn't sure where these words came from but they felt true as I spoke them.  Ultimecia, an evil being that exists outside of time and bends the flow of time to her own personal goals, has been inside of Scarlett for all this time, molding and manipulating her until the result was the thing that now stood before me.

The woman laughed at me.  Her image was still that of Ultimecia.  She seemed to find me amusing.  "You are alone this time," she said, "Where are your friends?  Oh, that's right!  The Lord of Light has left for greener pastures.  The Lord of Power has disappeared from the face of the reality.  The Lord of Darkness doesn't want any part of you.  And no one knows where the Lord of Beasts is.  You are one of five.  This is where the big girls play.  You'd better go home and play with your bugs or your rotting corpse will be food for them!"

"Two of five," said a voice behind me.  Angelina, Lord of Beasts, was now standing beside me.  Nomad didn't look surprised to see her.

"Three of five," said another woman.  Pilgrim, Lord of Darkness, was on the other side of Nomad.

"Four of five," said a man on the other side of Angelina.  It was Carlo, Lord of Power.

Angelina walked over to Nomad and elbowed him.  I could barely hear her whisper.

Ultimecia looked at Nomad.  "And I suppose you are going to claim you are

"Juargawn!" Nomad said.

"Never heard of you," Ultimecia said dismissively.

"You want to be a god, tell HER you are one" she said, "Tell her you are the new Lord of Light!"

"I am the new Lord of Light because the old one was an asshole," Nomad said.

"That he was," Ultimecia said, "A disgrace to his title.  But he still has that title.  You are not him."

"Four is enough for the likes of you," Pilgrim said.

"And don't be so sure you know so much about Juargawn," Angelina added.

While Ultimecia had been distracted the others hadn't been idle.  A force field appeared around Ultimecia.  That was Q's work.  Nomad took to the sky and wrapped glowing tendrils around Ultimecia to hold her.

"Reveal the spark!" someone yelled.

I focused on the song.  "Hey, now, take a look at me, let me dirty up your mind.  I'll strip away your hard veneer, and see what I can find"  I could see the layers of darkness being peeled back.  Ultimecia was getting pissed.  She pulled to get free.  Nomad added more tendrils to hold her in place.  Selene shot beams of moonlight in to the opening I had made to hold it open.  I was right in front of Ultimecia.  Angelina, Pilgrim, and Carlo were at three of the other points of a five pointed star.  One point was missing!  It wouldn't work!

"Q!" Angelina called, "Take the fifth point!"

Ultimecia / Scarlett was screaming in rage.  Q took the fifth point.  We had a star around Ultimecia / Scarlett.  I used the song Liberate by Disturbed to break Ultimecia's control on Scarlett.  The other four contributed their energy through me.  The blast of golden energy was massive.  It fired directly into the opening and to the spark inside Ultimecia / Scarlett.  There was an explosion there but not enough.  Ultimecia / Scarlett broke free of Nomad's tendrils and tore through Selene's moon nets.  The opening to the spark collapsed violently and Ultimecia / Scarlett roared in rage.

"Whatever you have will never be enough!" she roared like a thousand angry demons, "I AM ETERNAL!"  She launched into the sky and punched a hole through Q's force field and was gone.

"Come back here, you flakey jerk!" I called after Ultimecia / Scarlett, "Is that all you know how to do?  Run away?  Come back here, you cowardly BITCH!"

Everyone was gathering together again.  I heard expletives being muttered.  The ground started to shake.  Fissures were forming in the desolate ground.  Everything around me faded to black as I woke.

----------


## Man of Shred

yeah! destroy that beyotch! she's even been messing with my dreams  :Sad:

----------


## Raven Knight

Note: this entire dream was non-lucid.

I was on the street.  It was one I recognized.  The street called Ina where it intersects with Thronydale.  I was with Alicia sitting outside Eegee's.  We were planning on going over to Bookman's next.  We had just finished eating.  We got up and were going to head for Bookman's.  I spotted something shiny.  It was over in the gutter beside Thornydale.  I walked over there.  Alicia hesitantly followed me.  I found money.  $20!  Cool!  There were a lot of other things in the gutter.  Sooooo much crap.  I had the idea there might be valuable or interesting things in there.  I told Alicia I wanted to check for something good.  She said that was lame.  She would sit at Eegee's and wait for me.  She said there was no hurry.  The weather was beautiful.  And it was.  The temperature was perfect, the air was clear, and there was a gentle breeze blowing.  Alicia went back over to Eegee's and sat down.  She looked content.

I followed the gutter down Thornydale to where it met Ina.  I had to wait for the light to change before I could cross.  So far all I had found in the gutter was trash.  Empty bottles, old papers, discarded boxes, etc.  What a mess!  I crossed Ina, turned right, and started searching the gutter on Ina.  I was now across the street from Bookman's.  There were more empty bottles.  One wasn't empty.  I picked it up.  It smelled like raspberries.  It was a drink.  I tasted it. (Tasting a discarded bottle of who knows what tossed by who knows who?  ::barf:: )  It was a bit thick, and it was very good.  About half the bottle was left.  Someone's loss was my gain.  I walked farther, sipping the thick drink.

"Gross!" a woman said when she saw me, "Why are you drinking soap?"

I looked at the bottle again.  Now I could see it was raspberry scented hand soap.  It sure tasted awful good for soap!  I blew a couple of soap bubbles into the air.  The woman rolled her eyes and left.  I didn't figure it was toxic, but I thought I had drank enough soap for the day.  I tossed the soap into the trash.  Now I was getting thirsty.  Probably from drinking soap.  I went into a restaurant.  There were vending machines in the entry way.  It was a small café.  I went for a the vending machines.  I had $1.25 in change.  That would be enough.  The person in front of me got a drink and left.  I looked.  All they had was Pepsi.  I wanted Coke.  But they also had tea.  I put my money in and selected tea.  I got two bottles of product.  The Lipton tea I had selected and a bottle of a flavor of SoBe I had never heard of called Inner Flame.  It had a picture of a flaming lizard on it.  The drink was orange.  I tried it.  It wasn't orange flavored.  It was very good.  It quenched my thirst well.

I was ready to leave the café when I saw someone I knew.  I saw James, my ex-boyfriend, sitting alone in the café.  I wondered where his wife Tina was.  I had the idea I needed to say something to him.  I had the idea there was something I might need him for.  I didn't want to talk to him, but the thing I needed to say felt urgent.  Very urgent.  I finally took a deep breath and went over to his table.

"Hello," I said, mustering as much warmth as I could, which wasn't much.

James looked up at me.  He was surprised to see me.  He said he thought I wasn't speaking to him any more.

"I'm not," I said, "Or at least I wasn't  We need to talk.  It's important, bigger than both of us."

"Sit down," James said.

I sat down and took a long drink of my SoBe.  It seemed to give me the strength to continue.  I needed to buy more of this SoBe!  I took a deep breath and began talking.

"Ultimecia is back," I said before I even realized what I was going to say.

"That's not my business," James said simply.

"It's not me I'm here for," I said, "She is attacking innocent people.  They haven't done anything to either of us.  Angelina, Pilgrim, and Carlo are here.  I am here.  You are the fifth one."  I took a deep breath to force the next part out.  "We need you."  I peered out the window at Bookman's across the street.  I didn't want to look at James.  I didn't want to see the condescending look I knew was there.

"It's still not my business," James said simply, "I already did my time fighting her."

I was getting pissed now.  James was eating a plate of pasta.  I stood up and pounded my fist on the table so hard the plate jumped up and fell in his lap.  "She's attacking CHILDREN now!" I said, drawing attention from the other patrons of the café, so mad that I was almost in tears.  "There's a user on DreamViews.  Her username is Morrigan.  Ultimecia is attacking her and her children.  She has to put all her energy to protect the children so there's no one left to protect her.  We fought her earlier.  Angelina, Pilgrim, Carlo, and me.  Q tried to fill your spot.  It didn't work.  She got pissed off and attacked even harder!  If you don't help, anything Ultimecia does is on you!"  Everyone in the café was staring at us now, muttering amongst themselves.  I didn't care.  I was crying now.  "I'm not asking that you give a shit about me.  I know you never did.  But they have done nothing"

"Ok," James finally said, "Just sit down."  He picked his plate off of his lap and scraped the pasta back onto it, "Having a fit won't help."

"Are you even lucid now?" I asked him, "Do a reality check." (Note: even though I said this I didn't do a reality check myself!  ::?: )

"I don't dream any more," James said.

"You have to," I said, "Start an account on DreamViews.  WWW.Dreamviews.com.  The account is free.  Read the dream journal of Raven Knight.  Of WakingNomad.  Of Morrigan.  Of Man of Shred.  Damn!  I don't remember the last one.  Something about a poet"

"I won't remember that," he said.

"Dreamviews!  Dreamviews!  Dreamviews!  Dreamviews!" I said.

"That won't help," James said.

"Marge Simpson believes otherwise," I said, "Dreams are a part of us all on Dreamviews.  Dreams are a part of us all on Dreamviews.  Dreams are a part of us all on Dreamviews."  I pulled a varied quote of Marge Simpson.  I sat down at the table again and took another long drink of SoBe to calm my nerves.  I wiped my face with a napkin.

"Why did you really come here?" James asked.

"Dreamviews," I said.

"That makes no sense," James said.

"Dreamviews, www.dreamviews.com" I said.

"Uh ok," James said.  I saw Alicia outside the café.  She looked in at me.

"There's Alicia," I said as I pointed.  James looked.  By the time he looked there was a fat woman at the window.

"She's put on weight," he commented.

"Dreamviews," I said.

"You're a broken record," James said.

"Dreamviews, dreamviews, dreamviews!" I said.

Alicia was behind me now.  "What are you talking to him for?" she asked.  She didn't wait for an answer.  She had a bottle of something gross looking.  She poured it over James' head.  It was a thick, green substance that smelled like something rejected from a sewer.  "That was fun," Alicia said, "Come on, Raven.  Let's go."

I got up to go with Alicia.  I looked back at James.  "Dreamviews.  You can use a screen name like Pyro or Lord of Light so I will know you.  Or just log on as a guest to read our journals.  Dreamviews.  WakingNomad.  Raven Knight.  Man of Shred.  Morrigan.  And something to do with a poet damn!  I still don't remember!"  I finally took James' knife from its pouch on his belt and carved the word DREAMVIEWS.COM on the café table.

"That's vandalism," James said.

"Come to dream land and arrest me," I said as I stabbed the knife in the table and walked off with Alicia.  Everything faded to black as I woke.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Wow. Raven, that is so so intense. I figured out what happened, my dream was first, when we battled Scarlett, then she imploded, and warped to her own domain, then we went there.

That is awesome that you had the courage and lucidity to ask him for help.

 ::hug::

----------


## Hukif

Hm, I read "Following Ultimecia" two days ago and dreamed about her next day, even recalled about you raven, and was thinking how you beat her, epic dreams of yours, too.

----------


## Raven Knight

> Hm, I read "Following Ultimecia" two days ago and dreamed about her next day, even recalled about you raven, and was thinking how you beat her, epic dreams of yours, too.



 :Eek:  Please tell me you dreamed about a DC of Ultimecia...  :Eek:  I don't want her to be tormenting your dreams, too!  :Eek:

----------


## WarriorTiger

Maybe James isn't right right person to ask, maybe he is.  I don't really know, all I know is that you stick together when it comes to things that are five pointed stars (if you get my drift).  Lord of light, maybe a lady of light could be used too.  I still don't trust James though, maybe that's my problem.

----------


## Raven Knight

> Maybe James isn't right right person to ask, maybe he is.  I don't really know, all I know is that you stick together when it comes to things that are five pointed stars (if you get my drift).  Lord of light, maybe a lady of light could be used too.  I still don't trust James though, maybe that's my problem.



Sure.  The 'lords' can be male or female.  Angelina, Pilgrim, and I are all women.  You volunteering for Light?  If James won't help I'm going to insist he forfeit his title since he won't do what he has to do.  That can be done.

----------


## Raven Knight

This is yet another night with big plans.  I fell asleep with my light / sound machine on and focusing on finding Allison.  That was my first stop.  To get Allison lucid and get her to come with me.  I closed my eyes and slipped into a WILD

I was in a strange place.  It was an apartment building.  I was in one of the interior halls.  There were doors on either side of the hall.  I saw Allison pounding on one of the doors.

"Come on, honey," she said, "Open the door.  I said I'm sorry"

She seemed upset, like she and Jen had been fighting.  I went over to her.  She told me Jen was mad at her and wouldn't open the door.  I said Jen wasn't there.  I said Jen was waiting for us at her forest home.  And there would be tea for all.  A nice cup of lucidi-tea.

"She's not mad?" Allison asked.

"I don't think so" I said.  I focused on opening a portal to SilverWolf's forest home.  A portal opened.  We went through it.  On the other side we were outside the front door of the house.  I knocked.  Pixie answered the door and welcomed us in.  SilverWolf was inside, mixing some concoction up.  She almost dropped one of her ingredients when Allison ran over and gave her a hug.  SilverWolf hugged Allison back.

"What's that for?" she asked.

"I'm glad you're not mad any more," Allison said.

Pixie brought some cups of tea and some pieces of fresh bread out.  She set it on the table.  The bread was banana bread.  It was very good.  The tea was lucidi-tea.  We ate, drank, and talked about dreaming.  I asked Allison if she was ready to go to the source.  She said yes.  She said she had known this would happen from the first time I mentioned that James (my ex) was the lord of light and a loser.  I telepathically called to Q.  He appeared.  I said I wasn't sure about getting to the blue source.  He looked at me strangely.  He said that shouldn't be a problem for me.  He looked at me a bit longer and then snapped his fingers.  The next instant we were somewhere else

I was with Allison in a temple of some kind.  I could see the sky overhead, or at least what I thought must be the sky.  It was a bright blue.  The temple was amazing.  There were intricate carvings in marble, vaulted arches overhead, and it looked like something out of ancient mythology.  There was a man and a woman standing in front of us.  They seemed to be glowing with blue light from inside.  They were dressed in white robes.  I didn't see Q.  He had disappeared.  Allison was looking around.

"Don't forget you're dreaming," I muttered, thinking it would be easy to get distracted by this setting.  I felt I had almost been distracted.

"It's been a while since we've seen you," the woman said to me, "It's nice to see you again, although I wish it were under better circumstances."

"So you are claiming that the current lord of light hasn't been fulfilling his duties," the man said, "That is a serious accusation.  You must ask one more time, and we will watch to see his reaction.  He won't know we are watching so his reaction should be genuine.  The image around me changed and now I was in James' apartment.  He was sitting on the couch with Tina playing Halo.  There was a black cat at my feet.  I remembered that he had a black cat named Panther.  I scooped the cat into my arms and went over to James.

"James!" I said, trying to get his attention.  He turned to look at me.  Tina took advantage of the opening to shoot his character and kill him.

"Crap!" James said, "You got me killed, Raven!  What are you doing here?"

"This is a dream," I told him, "Do a reality check."

"I have to pay Tina back for that," James said.

"In your dreams," Tina said.  She shot James as he respawned.

"Yes," I said, "This is a dream.  Pay attention."  I used Battery to toast their television so James would have to pay attention to me.

"You will be replacing that, you know," James said.

"Yeah," I said, "Sure I will.  But right now I need your help.  Ultimecia is back, and it will take all five of us to fight her."

"Not her again," James groaned.

"I'm afraid so," I said, "We're going to face her now.  Everyone else is ready.  So let's go."

"Nah," James said, "I'd rather play Halo.  Replace our TV."

"I'll shove the TV up your ass if you don't get off your ass and come help us complete the star!" I said, "Ultimecia is attacking innocent people!  You have to come help!"

"You're obsessed with Ultimecia," James said, "She isn't my problem."

"So you're refusing?" I asked.

"I'm not going," James said.

The man from the temple appeared.  He said he'd seen enough.  He transported himself, James, and me back to the temple.  James looked a bit confused and also a bit annoyed.

"James ******* ******," the man said (he used the full name, I won't post the full name for privacy purposes), "You have been willfully neglectful of your duties as lord of light.  I regret to tell you that you are being relieved of your title and the powers that go with it.  Summon the Sword of Light."

I don't think James did anything, but the Sword of Light appeared in his hands.  He was looking at it in an interested manner.  The man took the sword from him.  A white light flowed from James into the sword.  It was glowing brightly.  The man went over to Allison now.

"Normally we would look into the new lord of light a bit more closely," he said, "but this matter is urgent.  And Raven has vouched for you, so we are satisfied.  It is our pleasure to bestow upon you the Sword of Light, the title of lord of light, and all the powers that come with it."  He handed Allison the sword and she took it.  White light flowed into Allison.  She swung the sword around a couple of times.  It disappeared.

"The Sword of Light will be available to you whenever you need it," the woman said, "Just summon it.  I am sorry you do not have more time to prepare.  We wish you well."

"Thank you," Allison said.  She summoned the Sword of Light and swung it around a bit more before making it disappear again.  Allison turned to me.  "So now we go kick that bitch's ass?"

"Almost," I said, "A quick healing / protection spell on the moon and a stop by the uh" I couldn't remember where Nomad had said we needed to go "some place to receive stronger healing abilities to help free Scarlett from Ultimecia.  I don't remember the name of the place"

I used Through the Never and focused on getting to the biodome.  A portal opened.  Allison and I went through it.  On the other side we were in the biodome.  I saw a small pond with colorful fish.  Nomad was there in jaguar man form.  He was sitting in lotus position floating in the air over the pond.  I felt the dream slipping.  I told Allison I was waking up but I would be back quickly.  Please tell me I'm dreaming when I get back  everything around me faded to black as I woke.

----------


## Hukif

> Please tell me you dreamed about a DC of Ultimecia...  I don't want her to be tormenting your dreams, too!



I guess? It was the one from the game, so yeah lol
And before I forget... did you read the PM I sent you?

----------


## Raven Knight

I was in a forest clearing.  Nomad was there in jaguar man form.  He was floating over a pond.  He was in lotus position.  Allison was there.  She was looking at me strangely.  I looked back at her.  I wondered what she was looking at.

"Yes?" I asked her.

"Are you going to disappear?" she asked.

"I hadn't planned on it" I said.

"You said you were waking up," she said, "so I thought you would disappear."

"Waking up?" I asked, "I'm not sleeping"

"Yeah, you are," Allison said, "This is a dream.  Did you forget?"

I tried to levitate.  I floated off the ground a few feet before landing again.  "You're right.  This is a dream."

More people started arriving as if it was the beginning of a party.  Before long a small group had assembled.  Carlo, Pilgrim (Part human, part demon), Angelina, Basara, Q, Link, Sephiroth, Bakura, Spike, Altaïr, Vegeta, Nomad (on the ground now), Selene, Pixie, Allison, Sarnox, MoSh.  MoSh gave Nomad a hug.  Their hug came in my direction and I got pulled into it.  Selene and Pixie got involved in the hug.  Spike backed away.  "I'll pass on this, mates," he said.  We went from that to a group healing.  Basara was playing guitar and singing, Nomad was playing his didgeridoo, and I was focused on Full Moonlight.  I focused on sending some of the healing energy to Morrigan.  A beam of golden energy fired into the sky.  The golden energy filled the glen.  It was flowing around and through everyone.  It was so relaxing that I slipped to semi-lucidity

The healing spell finished.  Allison looked at me strangely.  Nomad said we needed to go to the Temple of Angels.  He opened a portal and we all went through it.  On the other side we were in a temple

Note: Things get weird here.  I have a chunk of missing time.  When I try to think about it all I can think of is a thick white fog.  I see nothing through it.  I don't remember any more dreams until I was with the others in that barren dimension where we have fought Scarlett / Ultimecia before.  Now the entire group of us was there.  I was still semi-lucid

We were on a barren landscape with a dark red sky.  Red clouds floated in the sky.  There was a pillar of energy a little ways off.  Our group consisted of:

Allison (wielding the Sword of Light), Carlo, Angelina, Pilgrim, me, Basara (on a silvery disc covered by a force field), Nomad (looking like Maxx), Selene, Pixie, Vegeta (sporting a glare that looked potentially lethal), Spike (trying to imitate Vegeta's glare), Altaïr (standing beside Vegeta), Sarnox (as a druid), Bakura, Link, Sephiroth, Q, MoSh (as a large winged serpent), another Q (no doubt MoSh's Q), yet another Q (Nomad's Q, Sacrosanct), and a big Mastiff sized black Pit Bull dog (snarling menacingly).  As I was watching, the Mastiff sized dog became near horse-sized.  I remember thinking that was one huge dog

We all headed towards the pillar of energy.  I saw Allison put the Sword of Light away.  I figured she wanted to take Ultimecia by surprise.  I saw Ultimecia.  She was standing beside the pillar waiting.  She looked at me, then at Angelina, then at Carlo, then at Pilgrim.

"You're still one short, bug girl," Ultimecia said with a laugh, "Why don't you all do yourselves a favor and go home?  This is not your concern.  You go home now, you live to tell about it.  Deal?"

"No," I said, "Release Scarlett right now and maybe you can avoid having your head ripped off and shoved up your ass!"

"Fine," Ultimecia said as if it was a mere inconvenience that she would have to fight us, "Have it your way."

A whole bunch of things rose out of the ground and a huge fight broke out.  I figured all of the distractions were supposed to keep us from focusing attacks on Ultimecia herself.  That wasn't going to work.  I asked Allison if she knew where she had to be.  She said yeah.  I went over directly in front of Ultimecia.  Some of the weird things she had summoned came after me.  Three of them.  Nomad intercepted one of them, Spike intercepted another, and the giant serpent swooped from the sky and grabbed the third, crushing it and throwing it to the ground.

"Hey, now, take a look at me, let me dirty up your mind, I'll strip away your hard veneer, to see what I can find"  I focused on that song.  The layers of darkness were peeled away so I could see in to the spark.  Nomad got into position and launched white glowing tentacles out.  As Ultimecia tried to move away from me his tentacles held her in place.  Ultimecia seemed angry, and also a bit amused.

"You already tried this once," she snarled, "Haven't you got any new tricks?  This is getting boring!"

Selene fired moon beams to hold the layers of darkness back to keep the spark revealed.  The various enemies fighting around us all started closing in around us.  They were trying to disrupt our attempt.  I focused on levitating into the air to get away from them.  Nomad flew up into the air, pulling Ultimecia with him as he rose.  Carlo, Angelina, and Pilgrim all got at their point of the star.  Allison took the final point of the star.  Ultimecia looked over at her.

"Another substitute?" she asked, "You really are desperate!  At least the last one had some power!"

Allison was not happy with that insult.  She told Ultimecia she had better shut the fuck up.  No, don't bother.  We were going to shut her up.  Ultimecia was laughing at Allison.  She continued laughing until her laughter was cut short as Allison summoned the Sword of Light.  Carlo had the Sword of Power, Pilgrim had the Sword of Darkness, Angelina had a sword with a wolf-head hilt, and I had my Witchblade sword.

"But you're not" Ultimecia said as she stared at Allison, apparently looking closer than she had before, "You are!  You will find out your error, bitch!  All you have signed up for is a painful death!"  Ultimecia was trying to pull free again.  A flying blue dragon sprayed Ultimecia with freezing water that froze all over her and effectively sealed her in ice.  She wasn't moving now, but I could still see the rage in her eyes.

All of our swords were connected by energy beams as the star formed this time, and I was focusing on the song Liberate by Disturbed.  "Bold mother-f-er won't you liberate your mind this time!"  I focused a lot of energy into it.  All of the energy I could get hold of.  The energy that was coming from the formation of the star.  It formed a massive golden beam that fired directly through the peeled back dark layers and straight to the spark revealed within.  There was an explosion there and then a ball of golden energy formed around the spark, forcing the darkness back away from it even farther.

Basara had been flying around playing his music.  Now he hovered directly over Ultimecia.  A horse-sized Pit Bull dog ran/flew in to where the spark was.  He crouched protectively over the spark, and he was surrounded by the golden sphere.  Basara flew in there and another force field formed from his music.  His music was also sending healing energy into the spark.  Selene threw in beams of moonlight that wrapped around the outside of Basara's shield.  Pixie's vines surrounded that.  I could not see inside at all any more.  I couldn't see the dog or Basara or the spark.  Clearly the spark was as protected as it would ever be.  Now it was time to send Ultimecia a message.  Everyone who was able started firing massive energy attacks directly at the protected spark.  The energy blasted around it and then seemed to disappear.  The pillar of energy going into the sky looked different, though.  It was pulsing with more colors of light.  My Q had disappeared, too.  I sent Battery, Damage, Inc., and Crush 'Em into the array of attacks.  This went on for a short time before the pillar of energy into the sky finally flickered and went out.

All of the attacks had incinerated all of the layers of darkness around Scarlett.  The orb of protection around the spark sunk gently to the ground.  The vines now peeled back.  Then the barrier of moonlight vanished.  Then Basara's  shield went down.  And the huge dog got up and walked away.  There was a woman curled up on the ground in a fetal position.  She was very pale.  She wasn't moving.  I went over to her.  Basara was also looking at her.  I could see she was barely breathing.  I wondered if she would be ok.  She no longer looked evil like Ultimecia.  She had long black hair.  She was naked.  She was clutching onto something.  I looked to see what it was but she was holding it too tightly.  I didn't want to take it from her by force.

Q appeared.  "That bitch had herself a nice crack in the barrier of her prison," Q said, "She won't be using that one again"  He looked down at Scarlett.  "She's going to need some recuperation," Q said, "Ultimecia's energy was in her for far too long.  ::barf:: Of course any time is far too long  Actually, everyone here should go back to the moon for a healing session.  All of you were exposed to her energy.  ::barf:: I'll take Scarlett to the Glen of Healing where she can be surrounded by healing energy full time."  He snapped his fingers and Scarlett was clothed in a red dress.  He gently lifted her into his arms.  Then they disappeared.

I looked around at everyone.  "Is everyone ok?" I asked.  I got a lot of affirmatives.  I focused on Through the Never and on getting back to the biodome.  We went through the portal.  We were in the glen now.

"Warning!" the security system said, "Energy contamination detected!  Initiating decontamination procedure!  Prepare for positive energy flush!"  The entire area was bathed in golden and blue energies before we could even start our healing spells.  When we added our healing spells the energy became even more intense.  I focused on sending some to Morrigan.  A beam of energy fired into the sky.  The intense healing was so relaxing that I completely lost lucidity and then I woke.

----------


## Raven Knight

Note: This entire dream was non-lucid in spite of it being extremely weird!  ::disconcerted:: 

I was in a beautiful forest glen.  I looked around to see where I was.  There was a pond with colorful fish swimming around in it.  I didn't recognize the location.  I started walking around.  I stepped in a hole and fell on my face with a curse.  I pulled my foot from the hole and sat up on the ground.  I turned and looked at the hole.  It was a foot in diameter!  How in the world could I have missed such a huge hole?  I cursed at myself as I pulled myself to my feet to walk away.  I walked a bit farther and then heard something behind me.  I turned to look.  The hole was bigger now.  About three feet in diameter.  Woah  It had grown again.  I couldn't see a bottom to the hole now.  I wondered where it had come from.  I didn't sense any danger within the hole.  Just a possible adventure.  I wondered how I could get down there without making myself go splat.  I looked around for a vine or something to climb.  I wasn't finding anything.  I found that frustrating.  I thought I saw something a bit higher in a tree.  I backed away from the tree to see it better and I backed right into the hole!

I was falling into darkness.  I was wishing I could fly.  I was anticipating a rather hard impact at the bottom of the hole but the bottom of the hole never seemed to come.  Finally I saw the bottom rushing up at me slowing slowing stopped I was now hovering just inches over the bottom of the hole.  I was also in a passage.  I looked around the passage.  It stretched off to my left and right.  I wondered what I was supposed to do now.  I fell the final few inches to the ground.  The dirt was soft and it didn't hurt at all.  I got up.  The passage was tall enough for me to stand up in.  I looked back up the hole I had fallen through.  I could see a faint point of light up there.  No way to get back up.  So I might as well check out one of the passages.  I still didn't sense any danger.  I headed down the passage to my right.

The passage seemed to go on forever.  I somehow didn't question where the light was coming from.  Even with no visible sources of light I could see just fine.  Being underground should've rendered me virtually blind.  I finally came to an exit from the passage.  It was on the vertical face of a cliff.  The cliff went straight up and straight down from where I was.  I looked up.  Nothing visible but blue sky.  I looked down  Nothing visible but blue sky  WTF?  I tried to crawl a bit farther out so I could see better.  I was making sure I didn't lose my footing on the passage floor and I fell onto the face of the cliff?!  The face of the cliff was now as the ground  Uh that was weird.  I wasn't sure what to think of that.  I felt really disoriented.  I was walking on the face of the cliff but it felt like the ground.  I saw a bird flying over my head.  I wasn't even sure if it was over me or beside me.  That's how disoriented I was.  I started feeling like I would fall away from the face of the cliff.  I got down on my hands and knees because I felt more stable.  I looked back at the passage into the cliff.  The hole was still there.  There was a white rabbit peeking out of the hole.  I would have sworn the rabbit was laughing at me.

"Laugh it up, Thumper!" I yelled at the rabbit.  The rabbit laughed harder than ever.  I found the laughing rabbit slightly irritating.  I wanted to get to the rabbit and pull a Gibbs (a playful smack on the back of the head) on it.  I crawled towards the rabbit.  The rabbit was no longer laughing.  Now it seemed to be urging me on.  I still felt like I might fall off of the cliff face.  I felt like Spiderman, but I felt like I was about to lose my powers.  The rabbit was still urging me on.  I no longer wanted to pull a Gibbs on the rabbit.  I was almost to the rabbit.  It was hopping happily.  I was almost to the hole when I actually did fall off the face of the cliff and into the air.  I was falling 'down' away from the cliff face which actually made it feel more like I was falling sideways.  This was way too disorienting.  I woke up.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Thanks for visiting me in Neverwonderland! Heehee. I told you I might be a rabbit.

----------


## Raven Knight

I fell asleep with my light / sound machine on and the goal of picking up both Allison and MoSh before heading into a world Q had told me about that is similar to a Fallout III scenario.  I fell asleep with this goal in mind.  The images on the inside of my eyelids took form as I slipped into a WILD

I was in a strange place.  I looked around to see where I was.  It was a fairly normal looking neighborhood all except for one house which was inexplicably shrouded in darkness and creepiness.  My attention was caught by that house.  I headed over towards it.  It looked sooooo out of place.  Dark clouds and lightning around it while the rest of the neighborhood was sunny and warm.  Someone was walking out of it at a leisurely pace.  That seemed odd considering the creepiness factor of the house.  That someone was a man and he came over to me.  He said for me not to waste my money.  The haunted house wasn't impressive.  I commented that they had sure gone to a lot of trouble to make the outside look creepy.  He said it was all on the outside, nothing cool inside.  I looked at the man I was talking to and a name popped into my mind.  He was turning to walk away.

"MoSh?" I asked him.

He stopped and looked at me.  "Yeah," he said as he looked at me closely.

"You're dreaming," I said, "Do a reality check.  It's me, Raven!"  I didn't notice what he did for a reality check or if he did one at all.  "Allison wants to come.  Let's go get her."

"Sure," MoSh said.

I opened a portal, focusing on getting to Allison.  MoSh followed me through the portal.  On the other side we were in a small park.  Allison was on a bench playing on her laptop.  Jen was there looking irritated.  She told Allison she wanted to go.  Allison said in just a minute she was about to level up.  Jen walked away in an annoyed huff.  I looked back at MoSh.  I wondered if he was the right MoSh.  I focused on calling Q.  Q appeared and asked what was up.  I asked him if I had the right MoSh.  He looked at MoSh for a bit.  Another Q appeared.  My Q spoke to the second Q for a bit and then came back and said we were in the presence of the MoSh that I have spoken to on Skype.  I said that was good.  I went over to Allison.  She was playing Fallout III or something similar.  She was using magic spells in it.  That wasn't normal.

"Are you ready to go?" I asked her.

"Not now, Jen," she said irritatedly, "I'm in the middle of a fight here!"

"I'm not Jen," I said, "And I thought we were going to a far more realistic version of that game"

Allison looked up at me and her character died.

"You're dreaming," I said, "Do a reality check"

While Allison was doing a reality check I looked around for MoSh.  He'd wandered off a bit and was looking at a puppy hiding in the bushes.  He pointed at the puppy and it disappeared.  He came back and said the puppy was a DC.  I said the DC was most likely of Allison's creation.  Jen came back and was still annoyed.  MoSh pointed at her.  She disappeared.  He said she was another DC.  I said if Allison was done playing video games and MoSh was done playing with Allison's DC's maybe we could go.  They both agreed.  As if he knew he was needed, Q came over to us.  He snapped his fingers and the scene around us changed

We were in a rundown town.  There were a lot of trashed houses along a cracked up street.  The houses were in various states of disrepair ranging from just a couple of broken windows and needing a paint job to a pile of rubble.  There was a large make-shift structure at the end of the road we were on.  It looked like it was put together from salvaged garbage.  There were armed guards outside a large gate in the wall.  Razor wire on top of the wall.  The armed guards spotted us and came out.  There were five of them.  They had guns aimed at us.  One of them, a particularly large and ugly man, came forward, making himself appear to be the leader.

"Buying or selling?" he asked, "I don't see any merchandise, so can I assume you're buying?"

"We want the slaves," Allison said.

"We got all types of slaves for the right price," the man said, "Strong ones, smart ones, pretty ones (looked at MoSh), handsome ones (looked at Allison and me), all able bodied and yours for the right price."

"How about you hand them all over?" I said.

"We're talking a lot of coin for that," the man said.

"You hand them all over," I said, "and in exchange you get to live."

"Where's the fun in that?" Allison asked.

The man laughed.  He did something to something in his pocket.  The gate opened and a bunch more people came out, all of them heavily armed.

"You wanna repeat that threat?" he asked with a laugh.

"There's more of them," MoSh said, "Good.  I'd thought this was going to turn out to be boring."

"Kill the fools," the man said as he pointed his gun at Allison.

Q telepathically reminded me to remind MoSh to change into his Naga form.  I whispered in MoSh's ear, "Change into a Naga that should freak them out!  Say, 'I am Naga' and change."

He looked at me odd for a bit and then seemed to remember.  "I am Naga," he said.

"You're what?" the man said, momentarily distracted from shooting by such a strange statement.  He looked over at MoSh just in time to see him turn into a large winged serpent.  Now the gun fell from his hand and his jaw hung open far enough for a blowfly to fly inside.  (A blowfly is a mutant fly from Fallout III about the size of a rabbit.)  "What the FUCK?"

The huge serpent flew forward, slithering through the air and grabbed the stunned man, biting him completely in half and throwing the body aside.  The other slavers started firing their weapons at the giant snake.  Their gunfire seemed to bounce right off MoSh's armor-like skin.

Q spoke to me telepathically again.  He told me to do the Queen of Night if I wanted to learn to control it better.  I heard a commotion next to me on my right this time.  MoSh had been on my left.  I looked and saw Allison was gone there was a huge werewolf in her place with huge claws and a double barreled combat shotgun.  Two slavers were attacking her.  She sliced one open with her claws and unloaded a shotgun blast right at the other one's balls and a second at his head to silence his screaming.  Their gunfire also didn't penetrate her thick werewolf skin.  They must've forgotten their silver bullets!  Q repeated to me to use the Queen of Night just for control practice.  I said no, I might not control it and she might kill the slaves.  He said no, she wouldn't.  Because it is not a separate entity it's just another part of me and I wouldn't kill the slaves.  He said the worst thing that could happen is the Queen of Night form might be a bit more violent with the slavers.  No loss there.

After speaking with Q I realized I was alone now.  Both MoSh and Allison had left.  There was a slaver aiming a machine gun at me.

"Looks like your freak friends have left you all alone," he said.  He looked me up and down, licking his lips.  "But you might yet have something you can buy your life with"  He obviously wanted to have sex.  Gross!   ::barf:: 

"I am the Queen of Night," I said.

"You ain't the queen of uh what the FUCK?"

My licidity slipped to semi-lucidity.  I was holding a cat now.  A cute little black one.  And I had the idea I was dressed as Sorceress Edea from Final Fantasy 8.

"You'll still die like a bitch," he said as he laughed.  He open fired his machine gun.  All of the bullets bounced off an invisible shield.  I could hear myself laughing at him but it didn't sound like me it was kind of creepy.  The cute cat in my arms turned into a large winged panther with me on her back.  The slaver emptied his gun and then threw the weapon itself and then he got cut down by Shadow's claws.

Now I was riding a large winged panther through the sky, throwing bolts of lightning at slavers.  The slavers were open firing at anything that moved.  They were sometimes hitting each other.  What had them in such a panic was the fact there was a giant winged serpent, a werewolf, and some weird witch woman riding a black cat tearing them apart and all three seemed impervious to any of their weapons.  Many of them were running for their lives and got cut down before they could escape.  I hit a couple of the cowards with lightning bolts.  I found that amusing.  I found the fact I thought it was amusing to be a bit disturbing.  I laughed as I threw a lightning bolt to kill a slave trader who was begging for his life.  I found that even more disturbing.  But it seemed like I wasn't completely in control.  I fought for control.  Stop killing people who are begging for their lives!  I got a response thought that he would just have gone back into the slave trade business once he had escaped.  And he would have taken his frustration out by torturing slaves.  That pissed me off and I blasted another group of slavers.

I saw the holding area in the back had been broken open.  A bunch of slaves were making a run for it.  A giant serpent was covering for them from one side.  MoSh flew down and plowed numerous slavers into the ground, blasting more with fire from his mouth.  A werewolf was clearing the way in front of the slaves.  Allison was cutting and shooting through slavers trying to block the slaves' escape.  Slavers were attacking the escaping slaves from the other side.  I threw down a wall of lightning to block their attack.  The wall of lightning surrounded the attacking slavers and I filled it with fire and heard myself laughing as they burned.  Very disturbing.  Lightning came from Shadow's eyes and stopped some more attackers from behind the escaping slaves.  I saw the slaves reaching the edge of the rundown town.  The slavers were all scattering, trying to escape now.  There were very few left.  I threw lightning and took a few of them down before they could escape.  Also disturbing.  Why didn't I have control?  I was trying to regain complete control and lucidity when everything around me faded to black and I woke.

----------


## Man of Shred

o.o WOW! you finished the dream I started. in my dream i was leaving a haunted house and you picked me up from there.

 when i said i thought it would be boring, that was true :Sad: . but i'm glad you had such a cool dream with me in it. Congrats on reaching your awareness of queen of night. Hopefully I'll be able to lucidly call upon my naga self and then remember the dream.

----------


## Raven Knight

I was on a street in Tucson.  I was walking down the sidewalk.  The Park Place mall was on the far side of the street, off to my left.  I was hungry.  I was thinking that was ok because there was a McDonald's close by.  I had a few bucks I would be a dollar menuaire.  I reached the McDonald's and went inside.  There were some other people eating but there weren't any people in line.  I ordered a double cheeseburger, a small fries, and a large Coke.  I found an empty table and ate.  Yum.  Greasy and fattening just perfect.  I finished the meal and sat there a bit longer.  I was surprised when a little girl came over to me.  She was a cute girl.  Looked about five years old.  Short blonde hair.  Bright blue eyes.  A beautiful smile.  She smiled at me.  I smiled back.  She giggled and handed me a cookie.  It was a doublestuff Oreo.  I took the cookie and looked at it.  It looked yummy.  I thought the girl looked a bit sad at having given it away.  She had wanted it, but had wanted to be nice.

"Wait a minute," I said to the girl, "I just ate.  I'm not really hungry now.  Thank you for the offer, but why don't you keep the cookie?"  I handed the cookie back to the girl.  "Go ahead.  Take it."

The girl took the cookie with a big smile on her face.  Her smile made me smile.  She giggled and bit into the cookie.  A woman came over.  Seemed to be the girl's mother.

"Look at her," the woman said, "She's doing better already!  Who could say I'm not a fit mother?  Who could say that?"

I thought the woman's reaction was a bit odd, but she seemed friendly.  I thought she probably had an ex who was making false accusations on her.  I got up and threw my trash away before going outside.  The location was different.  I wondered where I was.  The change in scenery was enough to make  me go semi-lucid.  (Why not fully lucid?!  :Mad: )

It looked like I was in a strange neighborhood now.  I didn't know how I'd gotten there.  I saw only one other person on the street.  The street seemed much too wide for a normal street.  I walked down the street towards the person.  It was a man.  I didn't recognize him.  Or at least not fully.  He seemed a bit familiar but I couldn't place a name.  I didn't like his energy.  He was staring at me.  He had a condescending look on his face.  I didn't like that.  Someone who doesn't even know me is standing there thinking he's better than me somehow?  I found his attitude annoying.  And something about his energy gave me an immediate disliking of him.  I tried to push that feeling down, telling myself I shouldn't judge someone without even speaking to them.

"Come to admit you were wrong?" he asked.

That attitude annoyed me even more.  "No," I said simply even though I didn't know what he thought I'd done wrong.

"I don't need any of you," he said.

I looked around me.  It sounded like he had been talking to more than one person.  I was alone except for him.  I gave him a strange look.  I was hoping my look reflected the confusion I was feeling.

"You want us to all work together," he said, "But I don't need that."

I still didn't see an 'us all' to work together.  I wanted to tell him I have no interest in working with him on anything.  A Disturbed song came to mind; the one entitled Divide.  That should make my point

"I want to tear a big hole in what is to be, To end all this infatuation with unity, I'm seeking my salvation alone again,
I never needed to be one of you anyway"

"So then we agree on it," the man said, "Go away."

"Don't wanna be another player losing in this game, I'm trying to impress upon you, We're not the same, My own individuality is so unique, I'm one impressive motherf*@%er, Now, wouldn't you say?"

"You don't impress me!" he said and he attacked me with a sword.  I dodged the attack and continued with Disturbed.  On every repetition of the word 'divide' I split myself into double

"Divide (2 of me), divide (4 of me), divide (8 of me), divide (16 of me), You might say that I'm the last man standing now,
And though you try, you'll never find a way to break me, You might say that I'm sick of being lost in the crowd, I hear the sirens but they're never gonna take me!"  Each of me hit him with an energy blast at the same time.  For some reason I didn't want to hurt him for real just make it look like it.  The energy blasts were mostly light.  That actually seemed to piss him off.  All 16 of me merged back into one, who was standing behind him.  He turned, seeming surprised to see me there.

"I am a little more provocative then you might need, It's your shock and then your horror on which I feed, So can you tell me what exactly does freedom mean, If I'm not free to be as twisted as I wanna be, Don't wanna be another player losing in this game, I'm trying to impress upon you, We're not the same, My psychotic mentality is so unique, I'm one aggressive motherf*@%er, Now, wouldn't you say?"

The man was annoyed.  He attacked me again.  I did the multiplication thing again

"Divide (2 of me), divide (4 of me), divide (8 of me), divide (16 of me), You might say that I'm the last man standing now,
And though you try, you'll never find a way to break me, You might say that I'm sick of being lost in the crowd, I hear the sirens but they're never gonna take me!"  I hit him with more energy blasts, a bit more powerful than last time before fusing into one person again.

"Why don't you just stay the fuck out of my dreams?" the man demanded.

"You intruded on MY dream!" I responded, losing focus on the song, "Who are you, anyway?  I didn't invite you into my dream!  If you are a real dreamer, I am telling you I do NOT want to dream with you!"  Something about the idea of dreaming about this person repeatedly churned my stomach.  ::barf::  "So this will be the last time we see each other on the dream plane.  Now get lost!"

"You're the one who needs me," the man said, "I don't need you.  So if you want me out, fine!"

"I need you like I need the swine flu!" I said.  I didn't want to spend any more time with this guy.  I wanted to leave now.  Everything around me faded to black as I woke.

Note: The lyrics of 'Divide' are copyright Disturbed, it is a kick-ass song!  ::D:

----------


## Raven Knight

Note: This entire dream was non-lucid.

I was in a green meadow.  I walked for a ways to see what there was to see.  I had the idea I was in Overgaard near the trailer Alicia and I stay in when we go on mini-vacations.  I was on a walk.  Alicia was back at the trailer sleeping.  I thought the weather was too beautiful for that.  I walked into the meadow.  There was tall grass and pretty flowers all around me.  The flowers were pretty purple ones like lavenders.  I sniffed them.  They smelled beautiful.  I briefly thought about snakes but I thought snakes don't like lavenders.  ::disconcerted::  I kept walking through the meadow.  I saw an interesting shaped rock ahead.  I wanted to climb it.  I walked more quickly for it and stepped right in a hole!  A big hole!  I fell right through it.  All I could do was look up at the shrinking circle of sky as I fell down and down

And I landed in a soft pile of dirt.  The dirt poofed all around me, surrounding me with dust.  I got a mouth full of dust.  I was about to spit it out when yum!  It was chocolate!  I had landed in a pile of powdered chocolate!  I scooped up more and ate it.  Yum!  Tasted like chocolate frosting left to dry on the mixing bowl and then flaked off.  I ate a bit more and then stood up.  There was a passage to the left and right that was tall enough to walk in.  I headed down the one to the left.  Somehow it seemed I knew where the right one would lead

I entered a larger area that looked like the exit of the cave.  There was a strange animal there.  A white rabbit with a long cat-like fluffy tail.  The tail looked like Princess' (my fluffy white cat) tail.  I snuck up on the animal and reached out to pet the tail.  The tail moved and I reflexively grabbed it.  The bunny / cat animal flew!  It flew out of the cave and into the sky.  I held onto the tail to keep from falling.  Strong tail.  Fortunately it didn't seem to hurt the animal.  The animal looked down at me and laughed a bit.  I looked down at the landscape below.  It was quite beautiful.  I had a great view.  Holding on to the animal's tail wasn't nearly as hard as I would have thought.

A fairy flew over to us.  She looked like Tinkerbell.  She said hello to me and called me by a name I didn't recognize so I don't remember.  I told her I am Raven.  I asked if she could spare some fairy dust so I could fly instead of hitching a ride on the bunny / cat.  She said I didn't need it, but sure.  She threw some sparkling dust on me.  I floated up a bit.  Having none of my weight on the bunny / cat's tail I let go and flew.  I flew in front of the bunny / cat.

"I hope I didn't hurt your tail," I said, "but thanks for the lift."

The bunny / cat smiled and didn't seem upset.  The bunny transformed into Peter Pan!  I floated there and  ::disconcerted::  as I watched that.  He said to follow him and started to fly away.  Tinkerbell followed him.  I did also.  I asked where we were going.  He said Never-wonder-land.  I asked if he didn't mean Never-never-land.  He said no, he meant Never-wonder-land.  I followed him and Tinkerbell.  There was a large winged serpent flying near us.

"I know him" I said, more to myself than to anyone.

Peter said that was someone I've never heard of.

"No" I said as I tried to think, "That's Mush no MoSh  MoSh!  But what does that mean?"  My mind was spinning.

"Something to do with rock and roll," Peter said.

"Rolling rocks?" I questioned.  I was going to go over to MoSh and ask him what was going on when I heard Peter yell that the last one face first in the mud slide was an old geezer.  Tinkerbell said that was gross.  I almost agreed then a smell met my nose.  Chocolate!  I flew down right after Peter and slid face-first down the chocolate-mud slide.  Chocolate was pouring into my mouth.  I didn't seem to think of the fact it was coming off the ground  It was yummy!  We hit a pool of water at the bottom that cleaned us up.  We flew out over a lagoon.  There was a pirate ship in the lagoon.  I asked whose ship it was.  Peter said it was just Captain Hook's, but he's a loser.

"Ah, crap!" I said, "I was hoping for Captain Jack Sparrow!"

"Maybe next time," Peter said.

All three of us dove into the water and transformed into merpeople.  Tinkerbell was now a human sized mermaid.  We swam around.  Peter had a conversation with a large shark.  We continued swimming.  There were other mermaids there.  They seemed interested in Peter.  Peter said something about eating them.  They laughed and swam away.  Tinkerbell started making out with Peter.  The shark was back.  He was singing and dancing.  I thought that was odd.  Peter was laughing his ass off  ::lmao::  as he watched.  The shark got slightly annoyed.  The shark put on a tux and came over to me and asked how I had liked the show.  It was weird.  I said it was interesting.  Tinkerbell was trying to make out with Peter again.  Peter disappeared no he changed into a snail!  And then he hid under a rock.  Tinkerbell shrank and dragged him out by an eyestalk.  Tinkerbell then changed into a mermaid with long brown pigtails.  Peter changed from a snail into a merman.  The merman didn't look like Peter Pan but he looked familiar.  The two merpeople were making out again.

"Get a room, you guys!" I said.  We were all laughing when I woke.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Wow! SOOO COOL, Raven! I love sharing dreams! It's the most amazing experience of my life!

----------


## Raven Knight

I fell asleep with my light / sound machine on.  I remembered that MoSh was wanting to visit my inner world.  I remembered that his Q was going to try to bring him, but I thought I could go get him if I needed to.  I fell asleep and slipped into a WILD

I was in a green meadow.  There was a house there.  I saw Vegeta in the meadow with Altaïr.  It looked like they were training.  I figured it had only been a matter of time before Vegeta had Altaïr training  Q appeared with a man.  He said he had gone to get MoSh.  I looked at the man and realized it was MoSh.  I wondered which Q I was talking to.  The I noticed there were two Q's.  Both of them.

MoSh, two Q's, and I went over towards the house.  Serena was standing outside watching Vegeta.  She looked slightly irritated.

"Seriously" she said, "Must he personally train everyone who comes through here?  Can't Kakarot do some of it?"

Note:  Kakarot is a twinner of Vegeta's who comes and goes sometimes.  He isn't here as much as Vegeta.  He knows a lot of the same techniques as Vegeta, but his power level is a bit lower.

"Hey, Serena," I said.

"Hi, Raven," Serena said.  She looked over at MoSh.  "It's MoSh, right?"

"Yeah," MoSh said, "How's Sydney doing?"

"As good as can be expected," Serena said, "Better than a lot of kids would be doing.  She's inside with the twins.  Want to come see her?"

"Sure," MoSh said.  He followed Serena into the house.  I followed the two of them.

The interior of the home was nice.  There was a room where the three girls were playing.  It seemed one of the twins had created an energy ball and they were throwing it around.  It was solid enough that Sydney could also throw it back even without having had any training in energy control.  If she spends much time with Serena and Vegeta she will be controlling energy like a pro in no time.

"Sydney," Serena said.

"I don't have to go, do I?" Sydney asked hesitantly.  She was the girl with short curly blonde hair.  A cute girl.  The twins had longer hair and looked almost identical.  Also cute.

"No, honey," Serena said soothingly, "You don't have to go anywhere until you're ready."

"I don't wanna go," Sydney said.

"You have a visitor to see you," Serena said, "Remember MoSh?"

"Yeah!" Sydney said, brightening.  She looked over at MoSh and smiled.

"I'll go see how the twins are doing," Serena said to MoSh, "You two can have some time."  Serena went to the other side of the room to where the twins were playing.

Q entered the room.  He was my Q.  He came over to me.  "Can you come with me for a bit?" he asked.

"Sure," I said.  I followed Q out of the house.  We crossed the meadow and went through the trees.  There was another house not far away.  Q knocked on the door.  Someone inside said to go away.  Q said we were there to help.  The answer was that he didn't need help.  Q said he couldn't stay awake forever.  The man inside asked if we couldn't just send him home.  Q said sure, if he wanted to be dealing with the dream demon on his own.  Q said the dream demon doesn't care where he is, it will follow.  Q told the man to stop being so thick headed and come out.  Q then looked at me and told me to stop dressing like an Assassin that isn't helpful.  I hadn't realized I was dressed as an Assassin  He snapped his fingers.  I was now in normal street clothes.  The door didn't open.  Q said Vegeta would come over and drag him out pretty soon.  He told the man he should go see Vegeta first.  He said no one stays here for more than a couple of days without getting a course in Ranma Saotome Martial Arts from Vegeta and Vegeta doesn't take 'no' for an answer.

Q sighed.  "Don't think too badly of him," Q said to me, "Things haven't been easy for him."

"I didn't say anything," I said.

"It was Vegeta saying he is the most pathetic thing he has ever seen," Q said, "Vegeta also vowed that would end as soon as he got his hands on the wuss."

"Compared to Vegeta it is pathetic," I said, "But not everyone can be Vegeta"

"That is so true," Q said before he disappeared.  I headed back towards Serena and Vegeta's house.  I saw MoSh, Serena, the twins, Sydney, Altaïr, and Vegeta in the meadow.  I saw a cute animal.  A squirrel.  I watched the squirrel for a bit.  The weather was beautiful.  I lost some of my ludicity

I got lost in thought watching the squirrel.  I then turned to watch the family in the meadow.  Serena, Vegeta, their three kids, two other men one of the men was dressed as an Assassin  He looked familiar.  Altaïr?  I thought the other person was MoSh  I was watching them and thinking it would be nice if I could be included in a group when I felt someone behind me.  I turned to see a man starting to leave.

"Hi," I said, "You don't have to go."

"Hi, Raven," he said, "Q said I should come see Vegeta, but now isn't a good time."

I looked back at the family.  Vegeta was talking to MoSh.  "He's not training, so now is a fine time," I said.

"No," the man said, "He has company."

"That's his wife, his kids, MoSh, and a student," I said, "He won't mind you showing up.  Come on.  We can go together.  I know Vegeta's glare can be a bit intimidating"

"Vegeta has been training Altaïr?" the man asked, not seeming to like that.

"Yeah," I said, "Vegeta trains anyone who stays here for very long."

"I'll come back later," the man said.  He started to leave again.  I grabbed his arm.  I was thinking he was familiar I should know who he was

"I know you" I said, "I can't remember"

The man looked surprised.  "You don't remember me?" he asked.

"I'll get it" I said, "Mark no Markus not quite Markuas no, that's Allison's DDO character Malik no, he's a character on YuGiOh wait I'll get it Malkus is that it?  That's it, isn't it?"

I was sure his name was Malkus.  He was looking at me strangely.  "I lose lucidity sometimes," I said, "So maybe I should do more reality checks"  I pinched my nose and kept breathing.  "I'm dreaming!"


Malkus was looking at me really strangely now.  I looked back at the family and noticed MoSh was gone.  Vegeta was looking up.  Vegeta didn't look impressed.

"Come on," I said to Malkus, "Q said Vegeta wants to talk to you."

"Later," he said, "After Altaïr is gone."

I couldn't help but laugh.  "Vegeta is out there and you're worried about Altaïr?" I asked, "Are you kidding me?  Vegeta could very well be the most powerful man in the reality and you're worried about an Assassin who has trained with Vegeta for a total of three days?  No one gets that strong that fast!  Vegeta didn't even do that!  And Altaïr will never be as powerful as Vegeta.  Not even close!"

Malkus looked a bit embarrassed.  "Come on," I said to him, "No one crosses Vegeta.  Best not keep him waiting."  I took hold of Malkus' arm and started to lead him into the open.  I stopped short when I found we were face to face with a giant winged cobra serpent with its hood spread and hissing.  I was briefly startled, but Malkus tried to run for it.  I held on to his arm tighter.

"Don't worry about that," I said to him, "That's just MoSh.  Showing off."  I increased my size enough that I could pull a nice Gibbs (playful smack to the back of the head) on MoSh.  The snake telepathically asked what was wrong with Malkus.  I said not everyone is used to turning around and finding themselves face-to-face with a giant snake.  Especially one on edge from lack of sleep and dream demons.  The snake gave me a telepathic "Sorry" and then flew off.  Dream demons!

"Malkus," I said, "You have dream demons.  I need to get Q back here.  I need a dream gem so I can go into your dreams and kick their asses.  You know, Vegeta could help you with some skills that could transfer to the dream state.  They would probably work even better in the dream state so maybe we should go see Vegeta first shit I'm getting disoriented  I think I'm going to wake up"

I looked at the family.  Vegeta was talking to the winged serpent form of MoSh.  Altaïr was looking over at me.  I felt Malkus pull away from me.  I saw him disappear into the trees.

"Wait!" I called, "Vegeta doesn't bite!  Not much, at least!  And only when Serena wants him to!"

I turned back towards the meadow.  Altaïr was now right in front of me.  So that was why Malkus had left.  His Altaïraphobia  Altaïr said Q had told him he was going with me to free some slaves.  I said the only place I thought I was going was to wake up.  I felt a bit dizzy and fell right into Altaïr's arms.  I was in his arms when I woke.

----------


## Raven Knight

I was in a green meadow.  I looked around to see where I was.  I thought the place looked familiar but I couldn't quite place where I was.  I saw a house in the meadow.  I headed for it.  Q appeared in front of me before I got there.

"In case my appearance doesn't give it away," Q said, "You're dreaming.  Do a reality check.  But be quick about it.  Everyone else is ready to go.

"Everyone else?" I asked, "And go where?"

"Everyone else includes Nomad, MoSh, Spike, and Altaïr," Q said, "And the where would be a large slaver camp located a few miles south of Megaton."

"Megaton?" I asked.

"A Fallout 3 dimension," Q said, "It's not really called Megaton, of course, but that's close enough for what we're doing here.  If you'd hurry up and do that reality check you'd be a lot clearer on these things."

I looked around.  Q had said to do a reality check.  I would do that.  I tried to fly and I succeeded.  I was dreaming.  "This is a dream!" I said to Q.


"Ok," Q said, "So now you're ready."  He turned towards the house.  "It's time to get moving!" he called.

Some people came out of the house.  MoSh was holding a little girl in his arms.  She looked to be about 5 years old.  He handed the girl to Serena.  Twin girls chased each other across the meadow.  MoSh came over to me now.  There was a man who appeared to be part jaguar.  Sydney, the little girl in Serena's arms, was reaching out and grabbing his fur.  He came over to me, as well.  Altaïr was off to the side with Vegeta.  He also came over to me.  Spike materialized from nowhere.

"Hello, luv," he said as he kissed me.  Q said it was time to go.  He said the slaver camp was directly north of where he was sending us, so finding it shouldn't be a problem.  We would come across a couple of outposts with guards.  Best to take them out quietly or the ones in the main camp might raise an alarm and start killing slaves just so they can't be rescued.  Q said they are assholes like that.  Better dead slaves than rescued slaves.  He snapped his fingers and the scene around us changed

It was nighttime in a rocky wasteland and I was standing between Spike and Altaïr with Nomad in front of me and MoSh behind me.  We were on a road.  We headed down the road.  We followed the road but stayed a bit off the road so we wouldn't be seen.  Large rocks and a few dead trees provided cover.  There were two guard posts up the road a bit.  There were two armed guards in each of two booths.  We had gotten quite close to the booths but wouldn't get any closer.  Spike and Altaïr disappeared into the night.  I watched the guard houses.  Two guards went down.  Then before their partners had even had a chance to sound an alert they were dead, too.  Spike came from the far guard house and Altaïr came out from the closer one.  The slaver camp wouldn't be getting an advance warning this night.

We continued up the road, staying concealed as best as we could.  We soon reached a good lookout point where we could see the slaver camp down below.  Talk about guards!  There were patrolling guards all around the encampment.  It looked like a military operation.  In the middle of the camp was a large grid on the ground.  A metal grating.  I had the idea there were slaves locked up in there.  They were the ones we were there to rescue.  The slavers all over the camp were the ones we were there to kill.  Seemed pretty straight forward.  No better time to start than the present

"Who's up there?" a slaver called from the base of our lookout hill, "Come out!  Show yourself!"  There were two slavers on patrol looking up at us.

"He asked for it," MoSh said, "I am Naga" and he changed into a giant winged serpent.  He did what the slaver had asked.  He came out and showed himself now.

"Holy fucking shit!" one of the slavers yelled as he turned and ran.

"What the fuck is that thing?" the other slaver yelled as he fired his gun ineffectively at MoSh.  MoSh crushed the slaver between his fangs and threw the body aside.  He then flew low over the ground and smashed through the outer wall surrounding the encampment.  Everyone was shooting at him.

"MoSh isn't going to have all the fun!" Nomad said and he changed form into some kind of dark knight riding a huge jaguar and they charged at the broken wall.

"Don't forget your alternate form, luv," Spike said, "The only way to control it better is to use it and I have to say it kind of turns me on"

I could feel myself turning a bit red.  Spike took to flying over the encampment, throwing energy blasts at the slavers who had been freaking out since their first sighting of MoSh.  I looked around to see where Altaïr was.  He was gone.  I wondered where he had gone off to.  I thought maybe there were slavers finding themselves dead when they thought they were out of the line of fire  It didn't really matter right now.  Spike had seemed to think I should use the Queen of Night  I was a bit hesitant, but I finally made the transformation.  "I am the Queen of Night."


I was now sitting on a large black winged panther.  The cat took flight and dove down over the slaver camp.  Everything was in chaos down there.  I was also having problems focusing on things.  I wondered if I was going to wake up already.  It seemed too soon.  I threw lightning bolts at slavers who were firing at me.  And some of the slavers were firing at Spike, MoSh, and Nomad.  I didn't see Altaïr.  Somehow the slaves were getting free.  Nomad, MoSh, and Spike were covering for them as they made for the hole MoSh had left in the wall.  I spotted a sniper getting ready to pick off escaping slaves.  I was going to hit him with a bolt of lightning but he died first.  Now Altaïr was on the roof where the sniper had been.  He jumped down to the level below and took out a sniper I hadn't even seen yet.

There were slavers attacking the escaping slaves.  A wave of fire pushed them back.  Some were instantly incinerated, others ran around in a blind panic as they were engulfed in flames.  Those ones succeeded only in setting some buildings and some other slavers on fire.  I found the slavers running around panicking and on fire to be amusing.  I cursed at myself for being so sick  It seemed like the action was taking place at a distance now.  Slaves running, slavers attacking.  I threw a lot of lighting at the slavers.  I was vaguely aware of a giant serpent breathing fire.  I was vaguely aware of a dark knight throwing spears of energy.  I was vaguely aware of a giant version of Spike with huge bat wings.

The slaves were making it out through the hole MoSh had created in the wall.  There were slavers trying to block the escape.  Other slavers were running for their lives.  I threw lightning bolts at several of the attacking slavers.  I chased down a few of the escaping ones and killed them, too.  I have a particularly clear memory of finding a pair of slavers trying to hide in a cave.  They were begging for their lives.  I remember setting fire on the cave entrance and watching them burn to death.  And finding that very amusing which I found very disturbing.

Most of the slavers were now dead.  I landed and got off Shadow.  Shadow pounced on a slaver and tore him apart.  I threw a lightning bolt at a slaver who was trying to attack some of the slaves.  The last of the slaves had gotten out of the encampment.  A slaver was aiming to shoot the escaping slaves from behind with a rocket launcher.  I aimed a bolt of lightning at him.  He fell over dead.  There was another slaver behind him.  He seemed to be the last one there.  And now he would burn.  The slaver was giving up.  He said not to shoot.  He somehow knew my name Raven well, that didn't matter.  Who had told this slaver my name?  That didn't matter.  He would be dead now.  I was about to throw the blast of fire when someone got in the way.

"Raven!" he said, "What are you doing?  That's Altaïr!"

I tried to clear my head more.  The person in front of me was Spike.  He was looking like he was worried about something.  I felt like I wanted to throw the blast of fire at Spike now but that couldnt be right I had to get out of there.  Now.  I took to flight into the sky and headed away from the ruined encampment as fast as I could.  I spotted something in the distance.  It was a small group of what appeared to be super mutants from Fallout 3.  I powered up a powerful blast of lightning and fire and threw it at the super mutants.  There was a large explosion.  Pieces of the super mutants went flying in all direction in an orgy of blood and violence.  Why had I wanted to kill Altaïr?  Why had I wanted to kill Spike?  I had to find more enemies.  I found a group of raiders camped out beside a river and gave them some of the same.  I landed near the ruined raider camp.  I thought I was going to be sick.  Everything around me faded to black as I woke.

----------


## Raven Knight

Note:  I was really upset this night.  I had just finished recalling and typing the second dream from last night where I almost attacked Spike and Altaïr and it seemed to me it had come way too close.  Spike has been training for quite some time and now has enough power he could've blocked the attack, but Altaïr just got here he couldn't have blocked it.  :Sad:  I didn't really feel like dreaming.  I didn't use my light /  sound machine to induce a WILD.  I was so upset that I forgot one of my dream goals.  Sorry, MoSh  :Sad:  But it didn't keep me from dreaming at all

I was in the trees near a green meadow.  I looked around.  I was not lucid.  The place seemed familiar.  I watched a playful squirrel.  The squirrel was also a brave one.  It came over to me and sat on my foot.  I wished I had food for it.  Maybe if I did it would let me pet it.  The squirrel climbed up my robe.  I noticed I was wearing white robes I was dressed like an Assassin.  I wondered what had possessed me to wear my Assassin costume today.  It made no sense.  The squirrel was on my left arm now.  It looked up at me with sad eyes.  I stroked the squirrel.  The squirrel seemed to like it.  I found I had a piece of bread in my pocket.  I gave it to the squirrel.  The squirrel happily ate it and scampered off.  It waved at me from a tree.  Sooooo cute!

I looked out over the meadow.  There was a house in the middle of it.  There were two people in the meadow.  One of them was Vegeta.  He was training someone.  I looked and saw that someone was Altaïr.  I faded farther back into the trees.  I didn't want Altaïr to see me.  I wasn't entirely sure why but it seemed urgent that I not be seen by Altaïr.  I saw Vegeta throw a ball of energy at Altaïr.  Altaïr deflected it.  I thought I heard the song Whiplash by Metallica.  Vegeta looked over and saw me.  He waved at me to come over.  I wondered what Vegeta wanted.  I figured I would hook up with him later when he wasn't in the middle of training Altaïr.  I thought it important that I not be near Altaïr.  I backed into the trees farther and hurried away.

"Raven!" Vegeta called from behind me, "Come back here!  This is important!"

"Later!" I called back to Vegeta, "I uh I have a dream demon to fight!"  I didn't even know if that was true but it sounded good.  I hurried through the forest and reached a house.  The door was locked.  I used a Harry Potter spell to unlock it alohamora and then I went in and shut the door behind me.  (I didn't even stop to wonder why a Harry Potter spell worked)  I also re-locked the door.  I sat down in front of the door.  I felt ill.  I looked around the house I'd just broken into.  The front room was empty but I heard someone in the back room moving around.  I went back there to see who was there.  I wanted to apologize for breaking in and also ask if they minded if I hid out there for a bit until Vegeta stopped looking for me.  There was a man in the bedroom.  He was standing there looking at me.  He was pale and had dark circles under his eyes.  He looked like he hadn't slept for a while a long while.  He seemed a bit insane on edge for some reason.  I had been intending to apologize for breaking in, but instead

"Hey," I said, "Are you ok?  I mean, you look like shit  Are you sick?"

"Raven" he said, "There's no one else here with you, is there?"

"No one like who?" I asked.

"Like Altaïr," he said.

"No," I said, "He's not."  I looked out the window.  It seemed really odd that I was actually trying to avoid Vegeta right now in a house with someone who thought Altaïr was coming  Maybe a reality check was in order  I levitated off the ground.  I was dreaming.  I became lucid

"Is he coming?" the man asked.

"Who?" I asked as I looked over at the man Malkus My mind was getting a bit clearer.

"Altaïr!" Malkus said, sounding impatient.

"I don't think so" I said, "I'm just checking for Vegeta.  I'm avoiding Vegeta right now."  I focused on the image of a cloak over me to conceal my energy.  Vegeta can follow energy  "I don't see either of them."

"Did you come here about the nightmares?" the Malkus asked.

"A dream demon?" I asked, surprised at the coincidence I may have told Vegeta the truth when I'd said I had to fight a dream demon, "Uh yeah.  I can do something about a dream demon if you have one I just need to get into your dream"  I remembered that a dream goal had been to get rid of Malkus' dream demon.  But wasn't Nomad coming with me?  Probably not.  I was thinking I shouldn't bother him with it.  Was someone else coming?  I thought so MoSh  I was thinking that hadn't been MoSh's main goal, though wasn't I supposed to help MoSh with a different dream goal?  I couldn't remember

The man took a crystal pendant from a table.  "This is what Q gave you last time.  I wouldn't say anything but I just can't stay awake any longer"

"You should say something," I said, "Don't just put up with an annoying dream demon when someone can do something about it for you."

"So you will stop the nightmares?" Malkus asked, not seeming to believe me.

"Yeah," I said, "Give me the dream gem.  And try to stop being so paranoid.  No one here wants to hurt you."

"Just Altaïr," Malkus said.

I let out a long sigh.  "He won't be sticking around," I said, "Not now, I'm sure.  Not now that he's seen what is inside of me  Now about the dream demon  I'll take the dream gem, you just have to sleep.  Ok?"

"What's inside of you?" Malkus questioned.

"It doesn't matter," I said, "It's something you will never see.  No one should see that."  I didn't want to talk about that.  "Just lie down and try to sleep."  I took the dream gem and put it on.  There were two beds in the bedroom.  Malkus lied down on one of them and I lied down on the other one.  I wondered if he would have problems getting to sleep.  Apparently his exhaustion won out, however, and he was asleep as soon as his head hit the pillow.  I lied down on the other bed and fell asleep within the dream

I was in a forest of some kind.  It was sure pretty there.  I wondered what kind of a nightmare could take place somewhere so beautiful.  Whatever it was I was sure it would happen soon.  And not everything bad has to happen in a dark scary somewhere.  I walked down a path for a bit.  I heard movement ahead of me.  A man came onto the path and skidded to a stop.  It looked like something was after him.  It was Malkus.  He looked at me and turned to run the other way.  I grabbed his left arm.

"Malkus!" I said loudly to him, "Wait!  It's me, Raven!  This is a dream!  Do a reality check!"

Malkus stopped pulling and looked right at me.  He looked like hell.  Someone had seriously beaten the shit out of him.  He was actually missing his right ear.

"Who did this to you?" I asked Malkus, indicating the fact he'd had the shit beat out of him and was missing an ear.

"He did!" Malkus said as he pointed behind me.  I turned to look and saw Altaïr behind me.  Damn!  I had been trying to avoid Altaïr.  Altaïr didn't seem very interested in me at all.  He was glaring at Malkus with an evil grin on his face.  I was between Altaïr and Malkus.

"What is going on?" I asked Altaïr.

"Just taking out the trash," Altaïr said.

"Damn it!" I said, momentarily forgetting I was in Malkus' dream, "It's ME you should be mad at!  I'm the one who was going to blast you into Oblivion!  He didn't do anything, so leave him alone!"

Altaïr looked a bit perplexed.  Then in a blur he threw five knives.  They all somehow went around me and hit Malkus.  One in each arm, one in each thigh, and one right in his left eye.  I was pissed.  I figured Altaïr had every right to be mad at me, but it was pissing me off that he was taking it out on someone else.  I shoved Altaïr back and hit him with a bolt of lightning.  Not a real powerful one, I didn't want to seriously hurt him.  I just wanted him to back off.  He gave me an evil smirk and then disappeared.  Disappeared?!  Altaïr can't teleport!  Or at least I didn't think he could.  I heard Malkus call out behind me.  I turned and saw Altaïr was on top of him now.  He ripped the knife from Malkus' shoulder somehow the tip of the knife had expanded inside Malkus' arm.  When he tore it out he ripped the wound much larger.  He did that with the knife in Malkus' other arm.  I went to tackle Altaïr off of Malkus and I went right through Altaïr as if he was a ghost!  I looked back and saw Altaïr was pulling at the knife in Malkus' eye.  It ripped out with a horrible sound of splintering bone, a maniacal laugh from Altaïr, and a scream of pain from Malkus.  The habit I have IRL transferred to the dream I reached up to grasp my pendant to get some positive energy and I found the dream gem I remembered this wasn't really Altaïr it was a dream demon!  That's why he had the powers he had!  Now I knew what I had to do.

"Are you ready to die?" the dream demon Altaïr was yelling in Malkus' face to be heard over Malkus' cries of pain, "The beg for it!  BEG to die!"

I focused on the song Dream Warriors by Dokken.  The song played through the forest.  Now THAT got the dream demon Altaïr's attention.  He got up off of Malkus and glared at me.  He kicked Malkus one more time in the face and came towards me.  I was really pissed at the dream demon now.  With Dream Warriors still playing to drain the dream demon's energy I used the song Enter Sandman by Metallica.  A spiral of white energy blasted from the ground and into the sky.  A spiral of dark energy blasted from the sky to the ground and where they met, which was right on top of the dream demon, there was a huge explosion.  In case that wasn't enough I added a massive bolt of lightning from Battery by Metallica.  The huge explosion had white lighting flashing around inside it.  It looked really cool.

When the explosion finally cleared there was no trace of the dream demon but wait!  There was.  There was a pathetic little slug type thing.  It was about the size of a cat.  It was squirming down into the ground.  I formed my Witchblade into a sword and impaled the slug.  I sent white lightning through the sword and incinerated what was left of the dream demon.  Now all that remained was ashes.

I went over to Malkus.  He was alive, but in what must have been an unimaginable amount of pain.  I told him to wake up he would not have been hurt in his real body.  He looked at me with his one remaining eye.  Most of the right side of his face was missing, ripped up and bloody.

"It hurts" Malkus somehow managed to croak with only half a face, "Just make it stop"

"Wake up," I told him, "It's your dream.  You can end it."

"I want it to stop," he croaked as he laid his head back and closed his one eye.  Everything around me faded to black and I woke in the bed next to Malkus' bed

I sat up and looked at Malkus in bed.  He was awake now.  He sat up quickly and reached his hand up to the right side of his face.  There was no injury there.  He looked stressed and sleep deprived but beyond that he was not harmed.  He looked over at me.  He asked if that would really end it.  I said it should.  Try to get some sleep.  If somehow that didn't do it, I would come back and kick the dream demon's ass again.  As many times as it took.  Malkus said he didn't think he'd be able to sleep.  He lied back down, however, and was apparently so exhausted that he fell right back to sleep.  This time his sleep seemed peaceful.  Everything around me faded to black as I woke

----------


## Raven Knight

11/15/09 Sunday

I fell asleep with my light sound machine on and several dream goals in mind.  My first goal was to get MoSh.  He wanted to visit Sydney and then we were heading off to find an incarnation of Johann Sebastian Bach.  Since he spoke with one last night, the ideal would be to find the same one.  I slipped into a WILD with that in mind

I was in the biodome.  There were birds singing everywhere.  I wondered why I hadn't gone to find MoSh.  I looked around and saw I wasn't alone.  Nomad was there.  He was part human and part jaguar.  MoSh was there.  He was in his human form.  So I had gone to MoSh just not where I had expected him.  Nomad and I exchanged healing spells.  Golden energy filled the area, flowing through all three of us.  After that I used Through the Never and focused on getting back to my inner world.  A portal opened and we all went through it

On the other side we were in a meadow.  I saw a house in the meadow.  There was a forest near by.  Nomad looked around for a bit and then walked towards Vegeta.  I saw Vegeta was with Altaïr.  I wanted to avoid being seen by Altaïr.  Vegeta looked over and saw me.  He waved at me.  I turned to walk away.  To avoid Altaïr.  Vegeta called out my name.

"Raven!  Get over here!" Vegeta yelled, "Nomad!  MoSh!  Bring Raven over here!"  Nomad went to take hold of my arm.

"I can walk on my own," I told him as I pulled my arm away.  I hoped he wouldn't take it the wrong way.  I wasn't annoyed at him, I just didn't want to see Altaïr I wasn't sure what would happen since the last time I had seen him I had been Queen of Night and had wanted to kill him as well as Spike  :Sad: 

MoSh was heading over to the house where Serena was waving at him.  Nomad and I went over to Vegeta and Altaïr.

"So," Vegeta said to Nomad, "You're interested in some training.  Let's take a look at your power level ok... we can go over here and talk about where we will start."

"Awesome," Nomad said as he and Vegeta walked off leaving me alone with Altaïr.  ::disconcerted::  I hadn't even looked at him yet.  The only word in my mind right now was 'awkward'

"Looks like Nomad got me a break from training," Altaïr said as he watched Nomad and Vegeta walk off, "He really takes his training seriously!"

"Yeah," I said, "That's Vegeta for you" I was feeling awkward still.  I decided the best thing to do was to blurt it out.  So I rambled off a fast sentence "Look, I'm sorry I almost attacked you, and it won't happen again, but I understand completely if you want to stay as far away from me as possible because now you've see that the only thing really inside of me is evil and dark and all of the things I do are just a façade to keep people from realizing what I really am is"

"Hey!" Altaïr interrupted me now, "That's enough of that!  I'm not going to"

"Be associated with the likes of me," I interrupted Altaïr, "Ok.  I'll go now."  I turned to leave.  Altaïr grabbed my arm before I could go anywhere.

"That's not what I was going to say!" Altaïr said, "Why do you think I'd be mad at you?  Nothing happened."

"But it could've" I started

"It didn't," Altaïr said.  He was trying to turn me around to face him.  When that didn't work he moved around in front of me, muttered something in which I heard the word stubborn.  (Me?  Stubborn?  Never!  Must keep  :laugh:  straight  :laugh:  face  :laugh:  Ok.  Maybe a little  :laugh:  or a lot)  "If you want to get into what could've happened," Altaïr continued, "I could've been killed by those shadow Templars if you hadn't showed up with the lightning energy that made them vulnerable to attack.  You're trying to harness a new power and that will take time."

Altaïr was directly in front of me.  I looked at his face.  His eyes.  I didn't see any anger there.  Maybe a bit of frustration.  But he should be mad I deserved someone to be mad at me  I deserved for him to tell me I was clearly nothing more than a monster hidden in a human body and if I had any humanity left in me I should stay away from everyone I claim to care for before someone really got hurt.  But instead of getting mad he pulled me into his arms and hugged me At which point I cried which made me feel ashamed of that, too.  I couldn't let Altaïr see me cry!  Even worse what if Vegeta saw me cry?  What could be a greater sign of weakness than to cry in front of Vegeta?  I heard someone coming.  I hurriedly wiped my tears on Altaïr's robes before turning around and seeing Nomad and MoSh coming.

"Vegeta took me into a time loop," Nomad said, "We've been training forever!"

"Now we can go see Bach," MoSh said.

A portal opened and Basara came through.  He said he was coming.  "Unless you two want to be alone," Basara said as he pointed at me.  I was still in Altaïr's arms.

"No time for that," Vegeta said, "Altaïr has a training session to finish."

I went over to MoSh.  I told him it would probably be best to find the same Bach he already visited.  So if he could help me focus the portal, we could open it together.

We opened the portal using Through the Never and went through.  On the other side we were inside a building.  I could hear a piano playing.  The building was pretty dark so I couldn't see much detail.  I saw a flickering light at the end of a hall.  I headed there.  MoSh, Nomad, and Basara were following me.  At the end of the hall was a large room.  There was a piano in the middle of the room.  It was surrounded by candles to provide light.  A man was playing the piano.  It sounded great.  A master pianist.  I was getting lost in the music when I was suddenly thrown out by a sour note.  Then an expletive.  I heard the scratching of a pen on paper echoing in the room, then the playing resumed.  I was once again getting carried away in the music.  Absolutely beautiful.  The music came to an end and now the pianist seemed pleased.  We went over to the piano and saw the man at the keyboard.  I didn't recognize him.  But somehow I knew I was face to face with Johann Sebastian Bach.  I was speechless.

"You!" Bach said as he saw MoSh.  (He was speaking in German, but I was understanding him a while back I think Q gave me a universal translator)  Bach said he remembered MoSh from last night.  He wanted to know if MoSh had played the piece he had given him.  MoSh asked what Bach had said.  I gave him the message.  He took out some papers from his pocket and unfolded them.  He set it down on the piano and started playing his guitar.  Basara joined in on his guitar.  Bach joined in on the piano.  Nomad and I were just listening to the music.  I am not familiar with classical music, so I don't know what they were playing, but it sounded awesome.  They seemed to be enjoying themselves as much as I was enjoying listening to it.  When the song finished I was clapping.  So was Nomad.  It had sounded great.  MoSh said he thought he was going to wake up.  He said he wanted to do that again.  Bach seemed to get an idea and then he grabbed a couple of papers from his piano and handed them to MoSh.  He also indicated MoSh should share them with Basara.  Apparently inspired, he went directly back to the piano, scribbled some musical notes on a paper, and then started playing the piano.  I opened a portal to get us back home.  Even as I opened the portal everything around me faded to black as I woke.

----------


## Man of Shred

So cool!!!! I wish I could remember.

----------


## Raven Knight

I was in a strange place.  I looked around to see where I was.  I was not alone.  I saw that Nomad was there with me.  He was in his half-jaguar half human form.  He didn't seem to notice me at all.  I went over to Nomad to see what was going on.  He looked over at me and said we could go to Loaf's inner world now.  I asked who or what Loaf was.  Nomad looked at me strangely but he didn't answer.  He opened a portal.  We both went through it

On the other side we were in a dreary place.  There were dark clouds everywhere and the land was barren.  I saw there was someone there with us.  It was a man.  I looked at him closer.  I didn't recognize him.  He was looking at Nomad.  I thought I saw something strange in the dead trees.  I went over to investigate it.  I found an ugly little thing in the trees.  It was about the size of a large house cat.  It was black and shiny with slime.  It had many little reptilian legs.  It had two clusters of red eyes.  Each cluster of eyes had six eyes in it.  It had a large mouth that took up most of its face.  The mouth was filled with what appeared to be too many razor sharp teeth to fit properly in the mouth.  It seemed to be grinning at me.  It was UGLY.  It had a long tail that resembled a scorpion tail.  The end of the scorpion tail had two nasty looking sharp stingers.  It was now crawling towards me.  I had the idea I didn't want to be bitten or stung.  I knew it was extremely venomous.  Getting bit or stung would surely lead to a slow and painful demise.  I also didn't want to let it get away.  It would surely bite or sting someone else.  I looked around on the ground.  I found a fallen tree branch.  The end of the branch was sharp.  I picked up the branch and stabbed it into the ugly creature.  It let out an awful sounding squeal of pain.  I stabbed it again and again and again.  It was still wriggling.  I kept stabbing it.  I heard Nomad behind me.  He said fire might work better.  He threw a fireball at it and it was incinerated.  I looked at Nomad.  Maybe I should do a reality check.  I levitated off of the ground and decided I must be dreaming.  At this point I became lucid


I looked over at Nomad and asked what was going on.  He said he had just helped Loaf fight a dream demon.  He said the only thing to do now was to get Loaf's inner world cleaned up.  I looked at the dark clouds.  A bit of sunshine would help.  I focused on the song Black Hole Sun to create a vortex portal.  The portal sucked up all of the black clouds and then closed.  Now the sky was bright and blue.  I looked and saw a bunch of plants growing.  Nomad was making plants grow.  The man, who I was assuming was Loaf, said he was tired.  He was holding something which he threw on the ground.  He turned and walked away, saying he was going to bed.  Plants started sprouting  in his footsteps.  I looked at the strange plants.  They grew quickly.  Buds formed and then the buds bloomed into loaves of bread.  I could smell the scent of fresh bread wafting through the newly grown areas.  I picked a loaf of bread and tasted it.  It was fresh and warm and had a slight butter taste.  It was very good.  Nomad picked another loaf of bread.  I could see his was stuffed with various veggies.

Nomad opened a portal.  I followed him through it.  I didn't know where we were going but it seemed like a good idea at the time.  We were in a barren desert area now.  A woman was running from a pack of um ugly things.  Reptilian things about the size of a Rottweiler with huge teeth.  There were about eight of them.  Nomad transformed into a huge jaguar.  He was big enough to scoop up six of them in one bite.  He did so.  Yuck!

"Nomad!" I said, "That's disgusting!"

He muttered something incoherent and then chomped on the things a couple of times before spitting them out.  Gross!

"You're right," he said, "That was disgusting!  Let's see if you can change to Queen of Night, blast them, and then change right back.

"No Queen of Night," I said, "The last time I did that I almost killed Altaïr.

"But you didn't," Nomad said.  I was getting annoyed at him.  He didn't seem to quite realize the possible consequences of me losing control of my abilities like that.

"There's no one here you can hurt," Nomad said, "The dream demons deserve it, the rest of us have our bodies safe in our home world."

I considered that a bit he had a point.  There was no one around that I could really hurt.  I was a bit reluctant.  I saw the previously chewed-on dream demons were recovering.  The two remaining ones had chased the woman a bit farther.  She had turned into a wolf and was attacking them now.

Note: I always slip to semi-lucidity when I am Queen of Night...  ::?: 

I transformed into Queen of Night and summoned a massive blast of fire and lightning from the sky that hit the six dream demon things with a huge explosion.  Definitely overkill  But none the less amusing.  They were instantly vaporized.  The wolf tore one of the demon things apart.  The other one tried to fly away.  I used a blast of lightning to incinerate  it in the sky.  Now to see if I can change back.  I focused on changing back to my normal form.  Nothing was happening.  I focused harder.  Nomad was saying there was one more stop to make.

"I can't go anywhere else!" I yelled at him, mad, "Look at me!"

"Spike says he thinks you look sexy like that," Nomad commented.

I threw a blast of lightning and fire at Nomad.  It knocked him about ten feet in the opposite direction.  "I'm fucking psychotic, you idiot!"

Nomad opened a portal.  He went through it.  I followed him without really thinking about it.  On the other side we were in a house of some kind.  I was having problems focusing.  Nomad said there was a lot of negative energy there.  I told him I knew there was a lot of negative energy there and it was me!  He said no, he meant the ambient negative energy.  I was annoyed at him still.  He didn't seem to take the idea of the negative energy getting out of control seriously.  The idea of the darkness getting out  Then I reminded myself that if I let myself get mad that would make things that much worse.  I closed my eyes and focused on a calming song by Enya called Epona.  It is a really pretty song.  After that song I focused on Black Hole Sun to create a vortex portal.  The portal opened and sucked out a large amount of negative energy.  I was still feeling pissed, though.  I flew through my own portal

I was now flying over a desert.  I looked down to see what was going on.  There was a group of armed people chasing another group of people who didn't appear to be armed.  I flew down lower.  I heard talk of capturing slaves from the pursuing group.  Slavers!  Perfect!  I summoned a massive blast of fire and lightning mixed together and slammed it to the ground in the middle of the group of slavers.  They were all blasted into subatomic particles.  There was only a crater where they had been.  Now that felt good.  I had missed one.  There was a man running across the desert away from both me and the potential slaves they had been pursuing.  I followed him.  I cornered him near a pile of rocks where he fell to his knees and cowered there begging for his life.  I made a bolt of lightning strike on each side of him.  A foul odor wafted over from the pathetic loser.  He had soiled himself.  He was sobbing openly.  Praying to some god I've never heard of and begging for mercy at the same time.  Seeing him like that was amusing.  Another bolt of lightning put an end to his pathetic display.  I found it disturbing that I had killed someone again without them being a current and continuing threat.  That's not what I call control.  But at least it wasn't an innocent.  I landed near where the slaver had cowered and focused again on calming down.  Everything around me faded to black as I woke.

----------


## Raven Knight

I fell asleep with a couple of dream goals.  One of those goals was to get rid of yet another dream demon from Malkus' dreams Q said that the demon that had tried to take his soul had left a portal for the dream demons there.  If he didn't get to personally torture Malkus, he would make sure someone else could.  Demons = major league sore losers!  Then Sorna wanted to check on the barrier between her home world and a demon dimension called the Shadow Realm.  That is part of her job.  After that we were going to add a couple new locations to the biodome on the moon.  I fell asleep with my light sound machine on and slipped into a WILD

I was on the moon.  I looked around.  I was in the biodome beside the fish pond I often find myself near.  Nomad was there.  He asked about Allison.  He said he would get MoSh.  I said I would see if Allison wanted to come.  I focused on a portal to find Allison

On the other side I was in class.  Our Animation class, perhaps.  I wasn't sure.  All I knew is it was in a computer lab and I saw the people who are usually in the class.  There were also some others.  Allison was up by our instructor, I will refer to him as O.  She was clearly mad at him.  She picked up a monitor off of one of the desks.  It wasn't a flat screen, it was one of the older, bigger, heavier models.  She slammed it down on O's head with a CRASH!  I went over and looked at O as he slumped in his chair.  I asked Allison if she wanted to go dream demon hunting.  She said sure, but she wanted to hit O with a couple more monitors first.  She grabbed another and slammed it on his head.  CRASH!  She couldn't reach another so I handed one to her.  She slammed it on O's head.  CRASH!  She said now she was ready.  I opened a portal back to the moon.

When I got to the moon Nomad already had MoSh with him.  I also spotted a woman with long black hair.  She said she was Sorna and it was nice to finally meet me in person.  Pixie was also there.  Joe was in the form of a large three-headed black pit bull and sitting beside Nomad.  Nomad said we just had to go to Malkus now.  I opened a portal back to my inner world.  We went through.

On the other side we were in the forest outside a house.  The location looked familiar.  Allison asked where the dream demons were.  I said they were in Malkus.  And he was in the house.  There was a large crystal hovering over the house.  Q appeared.  He said it was a dream gem large enough to get everyone into the dream at once.  People were gathering.  I looked around and saw Spike, Link, Bakura, Vegeta, Persian, Basara, Sephiroth, and Altaïr.  I wondered what Altaïr was doing there.  Q said there wasn't room in the house, so everyone could just lie down on the grass or summon a bed if they chose.  I said fine, but anyone who was not interested in helping Malkus should go ahead and leave.  No one left.  I looked over at Altaïr.  He saw I was looking at him.

"What?" he asked.

"Anyone here might get caught up in the dream gem's effect zone," I said, "And end up in Malkus' dream."

"Hetfield still insists it's a good idea," Q said, "and if he's wrong we get to smash guitars on HIS head for a change."

"Ok" I said, "But I'm sure Altaïr has no interest in doing this."  I spoke quietly to Q now, "Since Malkus is a T-E-M-P-L-A-R" I spelled out the word 'templar' to Q.

"Uh Raven," Q said, "Altaïr can both hear and spell"

"He's an emplar-tay," I said.

"Pig latin?" Q asked as he rolled his eyes, "Puh-lease  Altaïr!  Will you just tell her that it doesn't bother you to help a Templar with a dream demon problem?"

"I'm not here to help a Templar," Altaïr said to Q, "I came to help Raven."

"Great," Q said, "It's settled."

"Yes," I said, "Anyone who DOESN'T have an uncontrollable hatred of all Templars is coming."

"Are we killing Templars?" Allison asked hopefully.

"No," Q said, "Dream demons."

"That's even better!" Allison said.

"If we don't go soon I'm going to wake up," MoSh said.

"Nomad's got parasites," Basara said, "But they're gone now.  We're ready."

"Enough!" Q said, "Let's go!  Everyone!  Sleep!"  He snapped his fingers and everything went dark

I found myself in a sickly looking forest.  There were trees that looked like they were in the process of dying.  I could hear a stream.  It was thick and foul smelling.  It looked like this place had fairly recently been a beautiful place.  But now it was poisoned and dying.  I found that irritating.  It felt like I had planted a beautiful garden and then had someone come in and spray the entire place with weed killer.  I looked at the people around me.  Altaïr was talking to Vegeta.  He stepped away from Vegeta and took out his sword.  After focusing a bit the sword began to glow dimly.  Vegeta said to focus harder.  The sword glowed brighter.

Persian and Jo split up and searched.  After searching separately a bit they came together at a spot and growled.  Nomad said that must be where the main dream demon was.  He threw some kind of dust at it.  The dust seemed to burn its way into an invisible enemy.  This had the effect of both hurting the enemy and of making it visible.  Also revealed were energy beams from the sky.  There were enemies coming down on those beams.  They must be coming from the portal.  But they were coming from four different places.  Four portals.  A massive fight broke out.

"Let us fuse our energy here," Sorna said, "We can seal those portals permanently.  We've done it before, so it will work again.  I wasn't sure how that could work in the dream state.  I went over to her and focused on fusing our energies.  We did a fusion.  This caused me to lose part of my lucidity

Now semi-lucid, I saw a big black cat coming our way.  The cat looked like Shadow.  But she only shows up when I am Queen of Night and that couldn't happen.  Not now  Too many people around that could get hurt.  Q reminded me telepathically that this was a dream for everyone, so no one but the dream demons were in real danger.  He added that I wasn't Queen of Night, anyhow.  I found I was riding on Shadow as she was a large panther with wings.  We flew up into the sky.  I focused on the song Black Hole Sun to transform the portals into vortices and then they collapsed on themselves.  The energy beams were broken.  I did that once for each of the portals.  Four times.  I could feel Sorna with me.  She did something that looked like she was stitching the portals closed and then a beam of energy welded them closed.  The welding smoothed away as part of the surrounding space-time.  As the last portal became a vortex I saw that it looked like Pixie was going to be pulled in.  I threw out a tendril of Witchblade for her to catch.  She caught it as did a man who was with her.  With Witchblade's enhanced strength I pulled them back from the portal and then it collapsed.  Hanging on my Witchblade was Pixie and a man dressed as Batman?  I didn't take the time to question Batman's presence.  I lowered him to the ground since I didn't know if he could fly.  Shadow and I were heading back towards the ground now.  A giant winged serpent, MoSh, was attacking the huge dream demon.  He wrapped around its neck and bit it in the back of the neck.  Shadow attacked it and scratched at its eyes.  Link was doing a large spin attack by its feet.  Some blue guy grabbed the off-balance dream demon and started spinning it around.  A blue guy?  Who was that?  Whoever he was threw the dream demon into the sky.  I opened a portal to the void between realities.  The dream demon went through it.  The portal slammed behind it.

I felt Sorna separate from me.  I thought my mind would clear, but it wasn't.  There were minor dream demons scattering and tearing things up.  I was throwing balls of fire and lightning at them.  I hadn't meant for it to happen, but somehow I had ended up as Queen of Night.  I found that slightly disturbing.  But there was nothing to be done for it now except to attack dream demons.  Wherever they might attack, wherever they might hide.  More of them.  Another large blast of electric fire.  I saw waves of fire and electricity actually tracking down the dream demons.  A wave of bright white light bathed the area.  The ground shook and more dream demons came from the ground.  They were all minor imp dream demons, but there were sooooo fucking many of them!  It was a mass infestation!  I sent another wave of electric fire to incinerate more of the mini-dream demons.

I finally landed and looked around at the desolation.  It looked like I had caused as much damage to Malkus' inner world as the fucking dream demons.  I didn't really care.  I looked around.  I spotted Altaïr.  He was looking into a cave and laughing rather maniacally.  I went over there and looked in the cave.  Altaïr seemed to be having fun scaring the shit out of Malkus, who had apparently taken refuge in the cave.  I told Altaïr to cut it out.  No one had made him come here, so quit trying to make things worse.  I got between Altaïr and Malkus.  I told him to go away.  He said he wasn't going anywhere until he had ripped out Malkus' intestines and watched him eat them.

"Eeewww!" I said, "That is truly disgusting!  It's also not happening!"

"Ok," Altaïr said, "You can do it yourself.  But I want to watch."

"No one is doing it!" I said, "What the fuck is wrong with you?"

"Why do you think I wanted to come in here?" Altaïr asked, "Certainly not to help a worthless Templar!"

"Get out!" I said, "You are banned from this dream!"

"That won't work," Altaïr said, "Now just get out of the way."  I suddenly found myself standing outside of the cave.  I cursed.  Was Altaïr able to do extra things in the dream state?  I headed back into the cave.  Now I was looking at Malkus in the back of the cave with Altaïr on top of him preparing to cut him open with a dagger and a second Altaïr standing behind that Altaïr  The second Altaïr planted his hidden blade in the neck of the first Altaïr  He said something about not liking foul dream demons impersonating him and then acting in sick and twisted ways.  Energy flowed through the hidden blade into the first Altaïr, who transformed into Freddy Krueger.  Freddy roared in rage and reached back for the blade in his neck.  I fired an attack at the dream demon.  I had forgotten I was still Queen of Night  It was a blast of fire and lightning.  There was an explosion at the dream demon.  The remaining Altaïr was thrown back and landed near my feet.  Malkus was thrown into the wall that was the dead end of the cave.  Altaïr got up and looked at me strangely.  I looked at him.  I was wondering if he was another dream demon.  Blast him into Oblivion?  I had a blast ready, but no  I looked at him and what I saw in his eyes clearly identified him as the real Altaïr.  I dispersed the blast of energy.

"You" Altair was looking at me strangely still, "You seem a bit more in control of it now"

I felt inexplicably angry.  Not at anyone in particular.  Not at Altaïr.  I saw Malkus beside me.  He acted afraid of Altaïr.  He said he wanted to get away from Altaïr before he decided to attack him.  Altaïr said he wasn't going to.  He said the other one had been a dream demon.  Malkus was hiding behind me.  That was instantly the most pathetic thing I had ever seen.  I turned around and called him pathetic.  For some reason I was now mad at Malkus.  Not 'I want to kill you!' type mad, just 'You're a pathetic loser!' type mad.  I told him to stop cowering on the ground like some pathetic mouse waiting to be eaten by a cat and grow a fucking backbone already or get out of my face and stop wasting oxygen that someone useful could be using.  I was getting madder.  I had better leave.  I turned and left the cave.

"Wait!" Malkus called after me, "Don't leave me here with"

I turned around and shot him a glare that felt like it was my best shot at a Vegeta glare.  Malkus backed away from me and right into Altaïr.  Malkus was going to take off but Altaïr grabbed hold of him.

"Q!" Altaïr was calling Q.  Q appeared and looked at Altaïr.

"You bellowed?" Q asked.  He saw Malkus.  "Will you stop playing games with him?  He's been through enough already!"  Q took hold of Malkus' arm.  "Come on, Malkus.  We need to get you healed up."

Altaïr pointed at me.  Q looked at me.  "Ok, Queen of Night, enough."  He snapped his fingers.  I immediately felt calmer and more lucid.  I was dreaming.

Q disappeared with Malkus.  I looked at the devastated dream realm.  I had my ocarina.  I started playing it.  The area started immediately growing back.    Animals and insects started roaming about.  I didn't know where they were from.  I was playing when everything faded and I found myself lying on the grass outside the house where Malkus has been staying

People around me were waking up now.  I saw Nomad go off to the side with Batman.  I was surprised to see Batman there since he hadn't been with us when we had gone to sleep.  There were other people I wasn't expecting.  That guy in blue was there.  He was looking around with some interest.  There was another guy there dressed as what appeared to be a moth.  I thought it was an odd time for a Halloween costume.  The moth guy was talking to the guy in blue.  They seemed to be friends.  There was a strange distortion bubble around Batman and Nomad.  I wondered what they were doing that might be secret.  Q said no, it wasn't secret, it was a time bubble so Nomad would have more time with Batman than his dream might otherwise allow.  Vegeta was now looking at the big guy in blue.  The moth man was staying behind the guy in blue.  Apparently he didn't want to be in Vegeta's direct line of sight.

"You!" Vegeta said to the moth man, "You're pathetic."

"I know" the moth man said.

"Let's change that," Vegeta said, "Come over here and train.  Even if you have a low power level you don't have to be pathetic.  We'll start with the Katchu Tenchin Amagurican, also called the 'Chestnuts Roasting on an Open Fire' technique to see what you have in the way of speed and then to make you faster."

"Uh" the moth man said hesitantly, "No."

"What did you say?" Vegeta asked, shooting a dirty look towards the moth man.

"NOOOOO!" the moth man yelled and he flew off into the sky as if there was a demon after him.

"Humph!" Vegeta said as he turned away.  The man in blue just laughed.

"That doesn't surprise me," the man in blue said, "His favorite catch phrase is, 'Not in the face!  Not in the face!' when someone is about to hit him!"

Vegeta shot a look at the man in blue, and turned and left with another "Humph!"  He went over to Nomad and now they disappeared into one of those distortion bubbles.  More training, I presumed.  I was watching them when everything around me faded to black and I woke.

----------


## Raven Knight

I was in bed.  I rolled over to go back to sleep.  I was about to fall asleep when someone in the room said my name.

"Raven!" I looked up and saw it was Q, "Come.  There's been an attack!"

"An attack?" I asked sleepily, "Who's being attacked?"

"Nowhere!" Q said.

"Oh, good," I said, "I was afraid it was somewhere.  I'm going back to sleep."

"No," Q said as he pulled the blankets off of me, "The City of Nowhere is under attack by demons.  We're mounting a defense."

"Demons?" I asked, still half asleep, "The City of Nowhere?  What the hell?"

"On the moon," Q said, seeming a bit impatient, "Get up and do a reality check!  You're dreaming!"

"Dreaming" I echoed.  I looked at the digital clock on my bed.  It read, "Q:No1" instead of the normal display.  I tried to float out of my bed and succeeded.  I was dreaming.  I became lucid.

"The moon is under attack?" I asked Q.

"That's what I've been trying to tell you," Q said, "By demons.  Now let's go!"  He snapped his fingers and the scene around us changed.

I was standing on the landing pad outside the Temple of Nothing.  DC's were running for cover.  It was chaotic.  I spotted some familiar faces.  I was surprised to see Mary and Marty on their mecha bikes and wearing futuristic armor.  Mary grinned at me as she slid the face cover down and launched into the sky.  Marty was on her tail.  There were endless numbers of enemies and allies alike.  Some of them were on hover discs that seemed to glow silver.  Others looked like dream warriors.  Still others looked like angels.  I formed my Witchblade into armor and a sword and took to the sky, flying at one of the demons.  How dare they attack our base on the moon!  I sliced the demon in half right from his right shoulder to his left hip.  He never even saw it coming.

I looked around at the fight.  I saw more familiar faces.  I spotted a Fire Valkyrie flying through the sky broadcasting the music of Fire Bomber.  Must be Basara.  A giant winged serpent was attacking demons both on the ground and in the sky with a spray of green flames.  Must be MoSh.  I saw more people fighting on the ground.  It seemed it was a party and everyone was invited.  I spotted Link, Sephiroth, Spike, Xena, Gabrielle, Callisto, Joxer, Hercules, and Iolas fighting on the ground.  I would also occasionally catch a glimpse of Bakura and Altaïr.  I saw Bakura take a sword off of a demon and run it right through him before he even realized his weapon was missing.  I saw Altaïr run his sword through a couple of demons his sword was glowing with energy.  I saw a flying mech bike disappear in a massive explosion of weapons.  I thought that must be either Mary or Marty opening up.  Demons were incinerated and the mech flew out the other side.  Enough watching everyone else.  I didn't really think about it much, but I think I changed into Queen of Night somewhere around there.  As usually happens then I lost part of my lucidity

I was attacking enemies with blasts of flaming lightning.  There just seemed to be so many of them.  I thought a few extras of me would be helpful.  So I used the song Divide by Disturbed and split myself into multiples.  "My own individuality is so unique, I'm one impressive motherf*@%er, now wouldn't you say?"  I split into 2, then 4, then 8, then 16 of me.  I looked around and saw I was surrounded by 15 other me's that looked like Sorceress Edea off of Final Fantasy 8.  All of us split up and attacked the demons everywhere as the song Divide was playing.  I hadn't thought about the song continuing its effect  "My psychotic mentality is so unique, I'm one aggressive motherf*@%er, now wouldn't you say?  Divide, divide, divide, divide!"  The 16 me's went to 32, then 64, then 128, then 256!  The song Army of Me by Björk came to mind "If you complain once more, you'll meet an army of me"  The huge number of me's was effective in fighting a large number of demons, but it didn't do much good for my lucidity.  It felt like my mind was being split to all of the different copies of me.  I was somehow aware of what was happening to each one of me, in control of it, but that was quite disoriented.  My focus was completely on control now and my lucidity went bye-bye.  But I was so focused on fighting the demons that I doubt anyone noticed my lack of lucidity

My memories are a bit sketchy after this part.  I remember fighting demons everywhere at once.  It felt more like I was playing a RTS (Real Time Strategy) video game and directing all of the different versions of me to attack the enemy forces all at once.  Slice that demon in half with Witchblade hit that one with a blast of flaming lightning Use Enter Sandman to form a spiral of energy that was pulling demons in charge the spiral with flaming lightning and then it exploded.  The entire area was being bathed in a white light.  The remaining demons were retreating.  Many of them weren't making it.  A few disappeared through portals.  Most of them were destroyed.  They would think twice before attacking here again.

There were still 256 of me!  I focused on gathering all of me into one place.  It seemed to be working.  I could feel my energy gathering back into one place.  But now there seemed to be too much energy!  It seemed that each copy of me had all of the energy I usually have and that was going to prove to be way too much to control.  But I didn't have to worry about losing control the excess energy woke me up.

----------


## Raven Knight

I fell asleep with my light / sound machine on and the intent of finding Pablo to bring him into a lucid dream.  I closed my eyes and focused on this goal as I slipped into a WILD

I was on a street.  I didn't recognize the place.  I saw someone driving on the wrong side of the street.  I commented to a person near me that they were going to get in a wreck.  He looked at me like I was insane.  He said they weren't on the wrong side of the street, what was wrong with me?  I said they were on the left side and they should be on the left side.  He called me a slow witted tourist and said I make other travelers look bad.  I noticed he was speaking with a British accent  British?  I walked a bit farther and found more people, but they looked Japanese.  This was confusing.  Was I in England or Japan?  Either one would explain the cars on the left side of the street.  I continued walking down the street.  I had no idea where I was going.  But this was a dream, so there must be some purpose.  I had to remind myself I was dreaming.  I decided to fly.  People stared at me and pointed.  A man said that it was incredibly rude of me to fly.  A woman passed out.  Another man said it was awesome.  A little girl jumped up and down calling to me that she wanted me to teach her to fly.  Her mother said there was no way the girl was taking flying lessons.

"Awww, mom!" she complained.

I spotted a man who was waving at me.  I thought he looked familiar.  I flew down and landed in front of him.  I looked at him, trying to remember his name.  A name finally came to me.  Pablo.  I had found the person I was looking for.

"You're dreaming," I told him, "Do you realize you're dreaming?  If not, do a reality check right now."

"I want to fly," he said.

"Yeah," I said, "Flying is cool.  And you can do it.  Just do a reality check and we can take a flight together."

"A reality check" Pablo said thoughtfully.

"Or the fact you are flying should be good enough," I said.  I took his hand and pulled him into the sky with me.  He held onto my hand with both of his hands.  "Don't worry," I said, "This is a dream.  You can't be hurt here.  Let go.  Let's fly."

Pablo let go of my hand with one of his hands.  I pulled him into the sky and we flew over the city and the mountains below.  From the landscape I thought it looked more like we were in a tropical location.  There were lush forests down below.  I flew low over the forests and watched the colorful birds in the trees.  I spotted a couple of monkeys playing in the trees.  Still pulling Pablo along I flew down to one of the monkeys.  Pablo seemed interested in something else.  I let go of his hand and he flew off to the side.  I petted the monkey a bit and then turned around to see Pablo examining one of the most beautiful birds I had ever seen.  It must have been some kind of parrot.  It had feathers of every color in the rainbow.  The bird was talking to Pablo.  It was speaking Spanish.  I couldn't understand a word of it.  That seemed odd.  I had the idea sometimes I can translate languages in my dreams.  I wondered why that was inconsistent

Pablo left the bird and came over to me.  He said the bird had found some really good fruit.  He handed me a piece of fruit that looked like a strangely colored pear.  He was eating one.  I took a bite.  The fruit was very sweet and juicy.  It was delicious.  The flavor is too hard to describe.  Pablo said something in Spanish I couldn't understand and then took off flying like he'd been doing it for years.  I followed him.  He headed down into the trees and through the thick green foliage.  We emerged on a rocky coastline where the ocean reached out as far as the eye could see.  Pablo stopped and hovered there as he looked out over the oceans.  He said he wondered how far we could get across the ocean.  Could we get to my home?  Could we get to the United States?  I told him we had but to open a portal.  That would be much faster than flying there.  But yes, we could also fly there.  He said that was cool.  He took off flying over the ocean.  I had the idea he was flying east.  I called after him that he was going the wrong way.  I said he had to turn to his left and head north.  It seemed he didn't hear me.  As I was watching him he disappeared.  And everything around me faded to black as I woke.

----------


## Baron Samedi

wow. just wow. your dream with Pablo, so beautiful.  Thank you for helping me believe.

I can't wait to update my DJ... Actually staying home on a Friday night to do it. That battle against the dream demons was so epic.

Those four portals, yep, two in the sky, two on the ground.

----------


## Raven Knight

I fell asleep tonight after being up a bit late finishing up my final project for my animation class.  I was tired and I just fell asleep without even using my light / sound machine.  I drifted off to sleep without entering a WILD.  I did, however, have a goal of hooking up with Pablo for a shared dream.  Having that goal I fell asleep  I somehow got into a dream lucid without my light / sound machine...  ::?: 

I was in a bedroom.  I looked around.  I was disoriented.  It was dark in the room.  There was someone sleeping in the bed.  I tried to focus and went over to see who it was sleeping in the bed.  I looked closely at him.  I had problems seeing him clearly.  I focused harder.  A name came to my mind.  Pablo.  I was here with Pablo  I reached out and touched his shoulder gently.  He shifted slightly in bed.  I shook his shoulder.  His dream self sat up in bed and looked at me.

"Pablo?" I asked.

Note:  Pablo was speaking Spanish to me.  I don't speak Spanish very much.  So I'm not sure if I recorded the Spanish he spoke correctly.  ::disconcerted:: 

"Si," he said, "Raven?  A que hora es?" (Yes.  Raven?  What time is it?)

"Hablo solomente un muy poco español," I said to Pablo, "Hablas Ingles?" (I speak only a very little Spanish.  Do you speak English?)

"Yeah," Pablo said in English, "Raven?"

"Yeah," I said, "You're dreaming.  Let's open a portal to the moon.  You do it."

"How?" Pablo asked.

"There's several ways to do it," I said, "You can focus on the moon and teleport us there, you can focus on making your bedroom door lead to the moon, you can open a portal in space that leads to the moon"

"Voy a tratar de usar la puerta." Pablo said.  (I'm going to try to use the door.)

"Ingles, por favor," I said to Pablo.  (English, please.)

"¿Por qué?  Hablas español muy bien," Pablo said.  (Why?  You speak Spanish very well.)

"No.  Hablo solomente un muy poco Español," I said again, "Tengo un effe en me classe in Español.  Un effe!"  (No.  I speak only a very little Spanish.  I got an 'F' in my Spanish class.  An 'F'!)

"Estás hablando español ahora," Pablo said.  (You're speaking Spanish now.)

"Perro hablo solomente un poco Español!" I insisted, "Hablas Ingles, por favor.  Hablas Ingles mas bueno que hablo Español."  (But I speak only a little Spanish!  Speak English, please.  You speak English better than I speak Spanish.)

"Ok," Pablo finally said in English, "I want the door to lead to the moon."

"Just focus on that," I told Pablo.

Pablo seemed to be focusing on something.  He finally reached out and opened the door.  The other side was the moon.  The door opened right outside the biodome.  I looked through and it looked right.

"Now let's go," I said.  Pablo and I went through the door onto the moon.  He was looking around.

"Abrí la puerta a la luna primera!" Pablo said excitedly.  (I opened my first portal to the moon!)

"Pablo," I said, getting in front of him, "Ingles.  Por favor.  No se que hablas uh about."  (Pablo.  English.  Please.  I don't know what you talk uh about.)

"I opened my first portal to the moon!" Pablo translated.  He seemed happy.

"You said you wanted to learn some spells," I said to Pablo.

"Si!" Pablo said, "Yeah!"

"Ok," I said, "Protecting yourself is important so let's start with Whiplash.  That is a defensive spell to deflect energy attacks targeted at you.  You can deflect a very powerful attack using very little of your own energy."

"Nice!" Pablo said, "How do I do it?"

"I have a song spell for transferring the spell to you," I said, "Or at least it works for the people I've met from other dimensions.  So I'm going to try it with you.  First I'm going to play Whiplash by Metallica, that way you have something to focus on.  But once you know how to do it you can use whatever magical technique works best for you."

I played the song Whiplash by Metallica.  I followed that by focusing the song Unforgiven Too by Metallica on Pablo, focusing it on transferring use of the Whiplash spell to Pablo.  "What I've felt, what I've known, turn the pages, turn to stone, behind the door, should I open it for you?  I take this key and I bury it in you"  Using it to place the key to using the spell inside Pablo.  The song finished, some blue energy flowed into Pablo.

"Ok," I said, "Now let's see how it worked.  Try using the song first, but then you can change it if you want.  Ok?"

"Sure," Pablo said, "What am I deflecting?"

"I'm going to attack you," I said, "A single fireball.  Just bat it aside."  I backed up and focused on using a low powered form of Damage, Inc. to throw a single fireball at Pablo.  It hit him in the face.  His hair was now smoking slightly.

"That was a weak fireball," he said.

"It wasn't supposed to be really strong," I said, "It's for training.  I could hit you with those all night and you wouldn't even get a tan.  The idea is to deflect it, though.  Send it back at me or send it off into space."

"Ok," Pablo said, "I'm ready."

I threw another fireball at Pablo.  This time he used Whiplash to knock it off into space.

"Cool!" I said, "A few more?"

"Ok!" he said, "That was easy!"

"It's supposed to be easy," I said.  I threw a slightly more powerful fireball.  He knocked that one aside.  I threw an even more powerful one.  He blocked that.  I threw the strongest one so far followed immediately by a weaker one.  He knocked both of them aside.  "Cool!" I said, "You're good at that!  Want to try something else?"

"I think I'm going to wake up," Pablo said.

"Ok," I said, "I'll see you later.  Just try to remember this dream.  Ok?"

"Si," Pablo said.  He disappeared.  I was looking at the stars when everything around me faded to black and I woke.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Wow! That was so awesome!

----------


## Raven Knight

I was in a strange place.  I looked around to see where I was.  It looked like a kind of RPG town.  I didn't think of that as being strange.  I walked down the street.  There were people around me.  They looked kind of paranoid.  They were watching me closely.  They were also watching each other closely.  I continued walking, trying not to look conspicuous.  I felt like I was in Assassin's Creed trying to use the 'blend' button.  I walked slowly and calmly down the street.  I wasn't sure where I was or what I was doing but I tried to behave like I belonged there.

"HELP ME!" I heard someone screaming from farther up ahead.  I saw the other people seemed to be moving away from the cry for help rather than towards the person in an attempt to help.  I couldn't do that.  I headed in the direction of the scream.  My path led me to the docks outside of town.

"SOMEONE HELP ME!" came another cry for help.  I looked down the dock.  I saw a man in white robes and a woman was with him.  The woman was tied up and he was pushing her along in front of him.  She was the one who had been screaming for help.  She didn't seem to be hurt, but it was clear that man was keeping her against her will.  I headed over to see what was going on.

"What is going on here?" I asked them.

"He's going to kill me!" the woman said.

The man tried to push the woman to move past me.  She fell flat on her face.  With her hands tied it was hard for her to get up.  I leaned over to help her up.  The man pushed me away from her.  I shot him a dirty look which probably turned into a confused look.  He looked familiar somehow

"This slave is none of your business," the man said as he lifted her up and pushed her forward.

"Slave?" I asked.

"Yes," the man said, "She is just a slave.  None of your concern."

The idea of a slave pissed me off.  Now I was thinking Fallout 3.  I had obviously found a slave trader.  Maybe he had only one slave, but that is too many.  I pushed my way between the man and the woman, shoving him backwards now.  I moved closer to him to keep him from approaching the woman again.  The woman was trying to get to her feet but not getting very far with her hands tied behind her.

"Stop interfering in something you don't understand," the man said, practically hissing it in my ear.

"You said she is a slave," I said, growling it back in his face, "and that is enough.  So back off, slave trader!"

"There's more to it than you know," the man hissed back.  I think he thought he was intimidating.  He was glaring at me but his glare was pathetic compared to Vegeta's.  I held his gaze and glared back.  I had the idea I was a wolf staring down another wolf to determine who was the dominant one.

"Get me out of here!" the woman called to me.  I backed away from the man towards the woman.  I wasn't entirely sure what I would do if he did attack me.  I saw he had a sword.  I didn't have a weapon.  But he seemed reluctant to attack me.  Which I thought was being quite nice for a slave trader dealing with someone trying to relieve him of his slave  Most slavers in Fallout 3 would have pulled a gun and blasted my head off by now

"Just leave the slave and walk away," the man said.

"I'm no slave!" the woman said, "He's an Assassin and he's going to kill me!"

That caught my attention.  An Assassin?  "An Assassin?" I asked the woman, "Seriously?"

"Don't listen to the slave," the man said.

"Yes!" the woman said, "You have to believe me!  He's an Assassin!  He's going to kill me or worse!"

I looked at the man.  An Assassin yeah.  That's why he looked familiar.

"Look," the man said, "I'm just escorting this slave to"

"Quit lying!" I said, "You are an Assassin but which one?  What's your name?"

"You should've just walked away," the man said.  He pulled out his sword and attacked me.  I instinctively raised my right arm to block and Witchblade formed!  Armor formed over my arm and I easily blocked the attack.

"Quit that!" I said, "Which one are you?"  I thought of the Assassin's Creed games I knew the names of a few Assassins mainly two of them  "Ezio?"  I pronounced the name Ezio about five different ways "Eezio, Etzio, Ezio  I'm not sure how to pronounce that but it's spelled E-Z-I-O.  Or maybe it's Altaïr?"  I saw him react when I said the name Altaïr.  "That's it, isn't it?  Altaïr!  You're Altaïr!  And that makes this a dream!"  I became lucid here, or at least semi-lucid

"You're Altaïr, and you ARE an Assassin!" I said as I looked at my Witchblade armor on my arm, "But that's not a bad thing  Assassins aren't into the slave trade business so that would make her" I looked and pointed at the woman, who had rolled over and was sitting upright now, "a Templar!  She's one of those rotten Templars!"  I was actually quite pleased I'd finally put things together and become lucid.

"So now you'll stand aside?" Altaïr asked.

"Yeah er" I hesitated.  I was remembering something.  A video off the internet.  A video about an Assassin named Giovanni  he had captured a Templar and dropped him off to be questioned, but the people he left the guy with had tortured him for the information they wanted I didn't want that to happen to anyone.  "Er no.  Actually make that a definite 'no' to standing aside.  You must want information she has what information do you need?"

"I won't tell either of you anything!" the woman said.

"What do you want to know, damn it!" I asked Altaïr again.

"We're trying to determine what they are doing occupying this island," Altaïr finally said.

"Wouldn't you like to know!" the woman said.

I looked over at the woman, "Just tell me then."

"I'll die first," she said.

I read the information from her mind in a flash of images.  "Thank you," I said to her.  She looked puzzled.  I didn't understand exactly what I was talking about, but I repeated the information she had been thinking.  "They're here because there is reason to believe there is a second piece of Eden hidden underneath the mountain of Gangi.  They are going to make the people here excavate the lost item from the depths of those caverns so they can use it to counter the piece of Eden you already have you already have one?"

"How do you know" the woman started.

"You're the one who thought it," I interrupted her, then to Altaïr, "You still have that piece of Eden?  Please tell me you disposed of that thing!  It's dark energy.  It will corrupt anyone who tries to use it.  Note to self: stop by Masyaf and properly dispose piece of Eden before it turns all the Assassins into stark raving psychotic lunatics running through every city cutting open everything that moves most likely before turning on each other and fighting to a bloody death"

"You kept it at Masyaf?" the woman said grinning, "That is too easy!  We'll have it by dawn!"

"No," I said, "It will be floating in the void between realities by nightfall.  Q will be sure of that.  As will the one underneath Gangi.  And any other sources of dark energy that Q happens to find lying about!"  I turned back towards Altaïr.  "So, is that good then?  You not only know why they are here, you also know that goal is officially failed.  Done?  Done."  I rubbed my head.  I was muttering to myself.  "But what the fuck am I supposed to do with this fucking Templar?!"

I heard a lot of noise.  There were people coming.  I looked over and saw we were now surrounded by Templars.  It looked like there were about 50 of them.  They were all armed.  One of them cut the woman loose and gave her a sword.

"It looks like the question is what we're going to do with the two of you," the woman said with a smirk, then to the Templar closest to her, "What took you so long?  Kill them both!"

"Are you KIDDING me?" I asked, "You really think it's that easy?"  Altaïr had his sword ready, he was going to fight them.

"You side with the Assassins," the woman said, "Then you die with them!"

"Not gonna be another player losing in your game," I said, I was focusing on the song Divide by Disturbed, "I'm trying to impress upon you that we're not the same, my own individuality is so unique, I'm one impressive motherf-er now wouldn't you say?  Divide, divide, divide, divide!"  I split into 2, then 4, then 8, then 16 of me.  The Templars clearly weren't expecting that.  They were staring in dumb shock.  I thought I heard someone talking to me in my head Nomad?  Did I need help?  Nah.  I had this in hand.  "I am a little more provocative than you might be, and it's your shock and then your horror on which I feed."  We were engaging in battle.  Each of the 16 me's did a Link spin attack and cut down the Templars closest to us.  A total of 36 Templars were cut open and collapsed.  "My psychotic mentality is so unique, I'm one aggressive motherf-er now wouldn't you say?"  Altaïr wasn't just standing around watching the army of me.  He was cutting down Templars as they attacked him.  One, two, three, four  The remaining Templars were dwindling.  What they had probably thought was a fool proof trap had been completely overpowered.  The last of the attacking Templars were quickly finished off.  I saw that the woman was among the dead.  I didn't know who had killed her.  I merged the 16 me's back into one and put my Witchblade sword away.  I looked to my left and saw Altaïr checking one of the bodies apparently the highest ranking one  I wondered what he was looking for.

"You know," I said to Altaïr, "It doesn't really help to deny being an Assassin and then say you're something worse.  When I'm fully lucid I tend to attack slave traders on sight I hate slave traders and the whole idea of slavery but not Assassins.

"Thank you for helping me," he said, "But how did you do that?"

"Do what?" I asked as if everyone who felt like it could use the Divide spell.

"Multiply yourself like that," Altaïr said.

"No time," I said, "Must throw dark energy artifacts into void between realities."

"You can't just walk into Masyaf and take it, you know," Altaïr said, "or maybe you can" He looked worried now.  I thought he was picturing an army of me fighting my way into Masyaf, killing everyone in my path.

"Don't worry," I said, "No one gets hurt."  I used Through the Never to open a portal to Masyaf to where the piece of Eden was kept.  A portal opened.  I went through it.  I didn't even close it behind me.  I picked up the orb off of a desk in a hidden room.  I went back through.

"Want to go home?" I asked Altaïr, "That leads there."

"The people of this island can't be left to the mercy of the Templars," Altaïr said as he looked at the orb in my hand.

"Ok," I said as I closed the portal, "See?  No fuss."  Now I yelled loudly, "Q!  Come here, Q!"

Q appeared.  "Give it a rest," Q said, "The people five dimensions away are asking who 'Q' is."

"Here," I said as I handed him the orb, "And there's another one under a mountain called Gangi.  There may also be others."

"They won't be here for long," Q said.

"I'm waking up" I said, "That's it."  Everything around me faded to black as I woke.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Wow. I remember thinking, "I haven't dreamed of Raven for awhile, I wonder if she needs my help?" And I saw you surrounded by a bunch of Templars. You did a spin attack, and said, "No, not really." You turned into Queen of Night when you did the spin attack, but you acted exactly the same. I guess you didn't notice.

----------


## Raven Knight

I fell asleep with my light / sound machine on.  I had a couple of dream goals in mind.  The first one involved an astral entity that has been hanging around my area lately.  It is a hostile entity and it has a habit of whispering lies and negative things in my ear.  The first dream involved coming to the astral plane in a dream state.  My memories are very sketchy during this time.  This is the clip I remember:

I was there with Nomad.  I was looking at what I thought was the negative astral entity.  But it was Altaïr!  I had the idea I was supposed to be attacking him, but I didn't want to attack Altaïr!  I was hesitating because I was afraid it would turn out I was attacking Altaïr.  I heard Nomad say something.  "See with true sight!"  True sight?  That surely wasn't Altaïr  I decided to try a rhyme spell  I closed my eyes and focused on the rhyme, "What I see's not really you, reveal to me the form that's true."  I opened my eyes and looked directly at the Altaïr I suspected of not being Altaïr.  The image changed right before my eyes.  It turned into a strange silvery body like the metallic skin of a robot.  Was it a robot?  That didn't really matter.  The point was that it wasn't really Altaïr so now I could attack and kick that thing's ass!

----------


## Raven Knight

I fell asleep and slipped into a WILD...

I was on the moon.  I looked around to see where I was.  I was not alone there.  I saw wolves I wasn't quite sure.  There were several of them around and there was a fight going on.  Two of them were fighting.  I saw Nomad standing near me.  I went over to him and asked him what was going on.  He asked if I was lucid.  I said those wolves were fighting shouldn't we break them up?  He said Seine had to defeat the other one in battle to prove he's the dominant one.  I know wolves work that way so I didn't say anything more.  I didn't like watching the fight, however.  Too much like a dog fight.  But it didn't go on for very long.  The one wolf backed down, snarling.  I thought it was over and that one had decided to submit but then chaos broke loose

The wolf that looked like it was backing down transformed.  It grew to be huge.  It sprouting huge bat wings and grew huge curved horns.  It was hideous and nasty looking.  It was roaring things at the wolves.

"You think you've won," the demon roared, "But you didn't realize all was lost to you before you even began!  Kill him!"

After he said that last part the wolves that had been watching seemed to go into some kind of trance.  They all jumped towards the winning wolf to attack.  They were being controlled by something.  I remembered that this was going to happen, so I knew exactly what to do.  I focused on the song Liberate by Disturbed

"Now bold motherf-er, Won't you liberate your mind, Can't you see that the message, Have fallen behind, All the hate in your heart, Will be leaving you blind, So bold motherf-er, Won't you liberate your mind, This time."  The song played through the area.  The wolves that seemed to be in trances snapped out of it and seemed briefly disoriented before they attacked the demon.

It seemed that the demon was outnumbered but then the ground shook.  Holes opened up and seemed to be spewing darkness into the air.  Strange little creatures began coming out of the ground.  Weird little black things that were 75% mouth and teeth.  Tiny little bodies, legs, and arms.  And they flew.  They flew out of their holes and attacked everyone.  I focused on the song Battery and sent bolts of lightning at a bunch of the flying black things.  The lightning knocked several of them out of the sky.  It wasn't nearly enough.  There were way too many of the creatures.  And they kept coming from the ground in huge numbers.  A swarm.  There would need to be more of me to do this!

Don't wanna be another player losing in this game, I'm trying to impress upon you, We're not the same, My own individuality is so unique, I'm one impressive motherfucker, Now, wouldn't you say?  Divide(2 of me), divide(4 of me), divide(8 of me), divide(16 of me), You might say that I'm the last man standing now, And though you try, you'll never find a way to break me"  Now all 16 of me called lightning down from the sky.  Now there were little black things falling like it was raining them.  I saw that some of them were going back underground to keep away from the lightning.  I had my Witchblade.  All 16 of me had a Witchblade!  I wondered how that worked  I activated my Witchblade and sent tendrils down in to the holes in the ground.  The tendrils grew out and wound their way through the underground tunnels.  The ground was shaking underneath me.  The black creatures were being flushed back out.  Wolves grabbed them as they jumped from the ground.  Lightning struck them when they were exposed from the ground.

Now the tendrils erupted from the ground where the demon was standing and wrapped themselves all around the demon and binding it in place.  Everyone attacked the demon.  I saw MoSh, in the form of a giant serpent, attack the demon by breathing poison flames over it.  I saw Nomad transform a large didgeridoo he calls the Beast into a huge black sword which he buried in the demon's head.  The sword proved as a lightning rod, focusing my lightning attacks directly into the demon.  Now the demon was wrapped in Witchblade tendrils, burning with green flames, had a massive sword in its head, and it was sparking energetically.  The flames and the lightning merged to form a pillar of energy.  The demon was screaming in rage.  And then the flame blasted in a blinding flash, completely incinerating the demon in a flash of light and heat

Note:  The dream continued a bit past here, but I don't remember any more due to the fact I was so far behind on my dream journal  :Sad:

----------


## Baron Samedi

As I remember that dream I get chills. I heard your song in the dream! After that, I played, "Let the bodies hit the floor!" and I said, "Hey, Raven, it's like Wak-a-Mole!"

----------


## Night Explorer

You keep having Assassin's Creed dreams!  I am currently hooked on Assassin's Creed.  I want to have dreams like yours!  ::D:

----------


## Raven Knight

I fell asleep with my light/sound machine on and a focus on meeting with Nomad on the moon.  He'd said something about a bunch of orcs wanting a fight for some reason just because orcs like fighting.  A match to take place in the Outer Realms.  For right now my goal was to go to the moon.  I watched the lights flash on the inside of my eyelids as I slipped into a WILD

I was on the moon.  I looked around to see who else was there.  I saw Nomad.  There were some other people there, as well.  I thought I saw MoSh and Allison.  Nomad asked where Q was.  Q appeared.  He asked if everyone was ready.  He said he had seen the orcs.  There would be some of them that are other dreamers but most of the ones we would be fighting would be DC's.  They had a decent sized group of dreamers, but nowhere near as huge as they probably wanted us to think it was.  He said the play field would be completely neutral.  He would take us there now.  He snapped his fingers and the area around us changed

We were in a huge arena.  There were many orcs.  One of the orcs came forward when we appeared.  He asked if there wasn't anyone else to bring.  Nomad said he could summon DC's just as well as the orc.  He said he could tell many of the orcs were DC's.  Q said to begin.  Anything goes.

So the fight began.  There appeared to be hundreds of orcs.  I formed my Witchblade sword.  I wanted to use the song Divide by Disturbed.  "I'm one impressive motherf-er now, wouldn't you say?  Divide, divide, divide, divide!"  There were now 16 of me.  Those 16 dispersed into the fray of orcs.  The song by Disturbed continued.  "I'm one aggressive motherf-er, now, wouldn't you say?  Divide, divide, divide, divide!"  16 became 32 became 64 became 128 became 256.  My mind was now spread pretty far.  I was somehow aware of what was happening to every single one of me.  We were being attacked by orcs.  All of me were.  I used Battery and called down a serious thunderstorm from the sky.  256 me's all calling lightning  I activated my Witchblade and started fighting with a Witchblade sword.  "If you complain once more, you'll meet an army of me"  With keeping track of 256 of me I was unable to notice much of what everyone else was doing.  I do remember a giant serpent, MoSh, spraying fire over some orcs.  I also remember a werewolf charging her way through the hoards of orcs.  I saw numerous sorcerers.  They were summoning elementals to attack the orcs.  Some of the elementals were absorbing my lightning attacks to give them extra power.  The battle was intense and we won.  Everyone was talking about a party.  But everything around me faded to black and I woke.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Aw! I loved that dream! So epic. I just don't have enough time to write all these dreams down. Once I finish, we are going to have about five or six dreams in the shared dream DJ!

I spent all day writing down my last entry.

The werewolf was Allison. I perceived MoSh spraying poison among the enemies. I thought it would be cool to summon a mythical army, so I thought, "Why not an army of summoners! So, the summoners could summon more DC's!" haha!

The orcs threw a party afterward in their mountain. It was fun. Getting rowdy with moon orcs. 

Then, a kickass concert, and we played music in the Biodome. It was epic classical and classic rock music fusion. Orc mosh pit FTW!

----------


## Raven Knight

I was in a forest glen.  I looked around to see where I was.  I saw I wasn't there alone.  I saw a man there with me.  He looked familiar somehow.  I went over to see him.  A name came to mind Pablo.  That was Pablo.  I looked at him.  He was holding and petting a bunny.  It was a really cute bunny.  A conversation starter.

"That is such a cute bunny," I said, "Can I pet it?"

"Sure," Pablo said.  I sat down beside him and started stroking the bunny.  The bunny had such soft fur.  The bunny sprouted wings and flew up into the air.  It began doing aerial stunts.  Flying loop-the-loops, patterns, etc.  It was very cute.  After a bit of showing off it finally occurred to me that bunnies aren't supposed to fly  I did a reality check by trying to fly.  I found I could do that.

I flew around a bit and then I landed beside Pablo again.  I was thinking there was something I was supposed to tell Pablo but what was it?

"This is a dream, you know," I told Pablo.  I thought getting him lucid would be a good thing, but that didn't seem to be what I'd wanted to tell him.  There was something else.  I just had to think.  Summon summon something  I spent some time thinking and then finally it came to me.  It came to me as if someone was talking to me in my head.  Maybe it was Q  I was supposed to tell Pablo to try to summon Guilmon.  Guilmon is a digimon.  I don't know a lot about digimon.  I wasn't even sure what the digimon looked like but Pablo surely did.  The voice in my head, Q, said there was also something about an emerald.

"Pablo!" I said to Pablo.  He had the bunny back.  He was playing with it.

"Huh?" he asked.  The rabbit hopped onto his head and then split.

"You wanted to summon Guilmon.  Use your emerald and summon him right now," I said, "I bet he'll be glad to see you."

Pablo looked like he was focusing on something.  From the trees came a red dinosaur type creature about the size of an average adult man.  I thought that must be Guilmon.  Guilmon did look happy.  He ran over and gave Pablo a big hug.  They seemed really happy to see each other.  I was getting the odd idea that I didn't belong there.  I felt like an outsider and that made me feel depressed.  I wanted to go and leave them alone.  I focused on waking myself up.  Everything around me faded to black and I woke.

----------


## Raven Knight

I spent the night with a friend tonight.  I forgot to bring my light/sound machine with me.  I also fell asleep feeling quite depressed.  I used the isotronic sounds from my iPod as I fell asleep but it was really hard to focus.  So I failed to slip into a WILD  :Sad: 

I was in a strange place.  It was a small room.  The walls were made of stone.  It was dark in the room, the only light coming from a single torch.  There were a few people in there.  Everyone there was dressed as an Assassin.  There was one man behind a desk.  He had several scrolls of parchment on that desk.  He was also dressed as an Assassin, but his robes looked a bit different.  He was talking to the rest of us.

"It is imperative that all of these hits take place simultaneously," he said, "They are psychically linked.  If one of them dies first the others will be warned and have a chance to escape."

I was wondering who these people were that he wanted dead.  I was wondering if that was the right or wrong thing to have happen.  Was there some reason why these people had to die?  Were they hurting someone?  The Assassin behind the desk continued talking.  And actually he was answering my question.

"Now," he continued, "As you are all aware, these five men are using their psychic powers to control those under their command.  The soldiers who will be protecting them aren't acting of their free will.  If you can't avoid killing some of them I understand, but do whatever you can to avoid it.  They will be free of the mind control as soon as the ones controlling them are dead.  Reconnaissance has been done.  The scrolls each of you will receive contains the location of the emergency exit from each of the fortresses.  If you are careful you can avoid coming into contact with the guards.   Now come over here and take a scroll."

I noticed there were four other people there other than me.  One by one each of them went to the desk and picked up a scroll.  None of them said a word.  Then they turned and left the room through the single door on the opposite side of the room from the desk.  I was still standing there.  The Assassin behind the desk was looking at me strangely.

"The last one is yours," he said, "There is no time to waste or you won't be at the proper place when the time comes."

I was trying to put this all together.  This seemed quite strange.  Was I in a video game?  Maybe.  I was trying to remember when I'd put on a virtual reality helmet.  I couldn't remember anything.  I couldn't remember how I'd gotten to the room.  Maybe a reality check was in order.  I pinched my nose and found I could still breathe.  I was dreaming!  I became lucid

"Take the scroll," the Assassin behind the desk said.  He sounded slightly irritated.  "Get moving!  Or you'll put this entire plan at risk!"  I finally went over and picked up the scroll.

I left through the door the others had taken.  It led to a stairway that led to an exit into bright sunlight.  I saw a bench out of the way.  I went over to it and sat down to look inconspicuous.  I opened the scroll and looked at it.  There was a map in there.  A hidden entrance was marked on it.  It was a building located to the north of the town I was in now.  There were also fortresses on the south, east, and west sides as well as one right in the middle of the town.  Some writing on the bottom of the map said to deliver the package right as the 12th bell rang.  It also said to memorize the information on the scroll and then destroy it.  We were supposed to do this in broad daylight?  Wouldn't that be best done at night?  I looked more closely at the map.  It had routes of guards on it.  Some of those routes were coded to be at night and some for day.  I saw during the day more of the guards were roaming the city instead of staying right next to the fortresses.  Probably because they didn't think anyone would be dumb enough to try to break in during the day!  I saw there was a clock tower that stood over all of the other buildings.  It was 11:35.  That only left 25 minutes!  That guy in the hidden room had been right!  I was running out of time!  I would have to fly to get there in time.  But people would surely notice that unless

I looked around.  I saw a couple of people some distance off and they weren't paying any attention to me.  I folded the parchment and slipped it into my pocket.  I focused on the song Of Wolf and Man by Metallica and focused on transforming into an eagle.  The transformation was successful.  I now had wings!  I could fly!  I took to the sky and flew for a while, soaring and gliding on the breezes in the sky.  I almost got so into the flying that I forgot what I was doing.  Then I spotted the tower of the fortress in the middle of town.  I looked to the north of it.  I somehow knew which way north was.  I saw a fortress some distance away.  I glanced at the clock.  Fifteen minutes left.  I had better hurry.  I caught a breeze heading in the direction of the fortress and headed there as fast as I could fly.

The map had indicated the man who was the target would be at the top of the tower.  It was where he went to make telepathic contact with his psychic slaves.  The map had indicated a way to sneak in the back, but since I was an eagle, that would not be needed.  I flew straight towards the tower.  I reached it in short order since I could take the most direct route available.

I landed on the railing of a balcony.  The man I was supposed to kill was standing on the balcony.  He was looking out over the city.  I wasn't fully convinced of what I was supposed to do.  In the dream state I have psychic abilities of my own.  I would check for myself.  I flew over and landed on the railing directly in front of the man.  He snapped out of his reverie and stared at me in surprise.

"An eagle that does not fear a man," he said, seemingly to himself, "What manner of omen is this?"  He walked towards me.  He seemed very interested in me.  He got down and looked me in the eye.  I wondered if he was trying to tell what I was thinking.  I focused on the image of a brick wall.  I didn't want him to see into my mind.  I wanted to see into his mind.

"What manner of bird are you?" he asked me now, "Such that you are able to block my mind probe?  Humans cannot do that, and yet this bird does."

I looked into the man's eyes and focused on reading what was there.  The images I saw there confirmed everything the Assassin in the small room had said.  He was using his psychic powers to control the soldiers and using the soldiers to keep the people in line.  In this manner he and his cohorts had taken complete control of the city.  And it would not stop there.  Once they found an artifact called the Stone of Seeing they would be able to control anyone's mind from anywhere.  So they would have complete control of everyone.  It reminded me of the plans of the Templars in Assassin's Creed.  Their plans were to basically control everyone and most likely kill anyone who managed to resist.

I was snapped out of my reading when the man touched my feathers.  He was stroking the feathers on my neck.  The last thing I got from his mind was an image of him grabbing me by the neck and then breaking my neck because he had decided the eagle that does not fear a man must be an ill omen.  I took flight immediately.  He watched me go.

"Not so brave as I had thought," he said as he returned his attention to the city below.

BONG!  I heard the clock begin to strike.  BONG!  BONG!  BONG!  BONG!  The man turned to head back into the tower.  I wondered what he had been doing outside that was now done.  I flew back to the railing and landed on the railing again.  BONG!  BONG!  BONG!  The man was talking to himself again.

"The plan is in motion.  Nothing can stop us now," he said, "A pity, really.  I almost wish those Assassins had tried something.  I would have enjoyed putting an end to their foolish endeavor along with their lives."

BONG!  BONG!  I remembered that the timing had to be perfect or the one who died first would alert the others.  I had counted 10 strikes of the clock.  I transformed to my human form.  I saw I already had a hidden blade.  I was right behind the man now.  BONG!  "Your wish has been granted,"  BONG!  I ran my hidden blade right through where I knew his heart was, killing him almost instantly.  The clock stopped striking and all was silent now.  I looked around.  I wanted to fly more.  I wanted to still be an eagle.  I used Of Wolf and Man and transformed back to an eagle.  I took flight out over the city.  I flew lower this time and saw the people.  The soldiers looked really disoriented as if they had just awakened from a trance.  Which of course they had.  I flew low over the city and then up higher as I flew out over the desert.  I was really enjoying my flight as an eagle right up to the point where everything faded to black and I woke.

----------


## Baron Samedi

wow. that dream is so amazing. I could picture everything so perfectly in my mind!

----------


## mowglycdb

> I was in a forest glen.  I looked around to see where I was.  I saw I wasn't there alone.  I saw a man there with me.  He looked familiar somehow.  I went over to see him.  A name came to mind Pablo.  That was Pablo.  I looked at him.  He was holding and petting a bunny.  It was a really cute bunny.  A conversation starter.
> 
> "That is such a cute bunny," I said, "Can I pet it?"
> 
> "Sure," Pablo said.  I sat down beside him and started stroking the bunny.  The bunny had such soft fur.  The bunny sprouted wings and flew up into the air.  It began doing aerial stunts.  Flying loop-the-loops, patterns, etc.  It was very cute.  After a bit of showing off it finally occurred to me that bunnies aren't supposed to fly  I did a reality check by trying to fly.  I found I could do that.
> 
> I flew around a bit and then I landed beside Pablo again.  I was thinking there was something I was supposed to tell Pablo but what was it?
> 
> "This is a dream, you know," I told Pablo.  I thought getting him lucid would be a good thing, but that didn't seem to be what I'd wanted to tell him.  There was something else.  I just had to think.  Summon summon something  I spent some time thinking and then finally it came to me.  It came to me as if someone was talking to me in my head.  Maybe it was Q  I was supposed to tell Pablo to try to summon Guilmon.  Guilmon is a digimon.  I don't know a lot about digimon.  I wasn't even sure what the digimon looked like but Pablo surely did.  The voice in my head, Q, said there was also something about an emerald.
> ...




Ehhh  sorry about that raven     if there's a next time , where I do it by myself you'll be in the middle of the hug.

----------


## Raven Knight

Note: I was never really lucid during this dream, although I think I became semi-lucid at an undetermined time during the dream...

I was in a forest glen.  I wasn't aware that I was dreaming.  I looked around.  I saw a pond with colorful fish.  I spotted a really strange tree.  It had large leaves.  Sitting on each of the leaves was a loaf of bread.  I thought that was really strange.  The scent of fresh bread wafted from the tree.  I went over to the tree.  I noticed that some of the tree leaves were wrapped into pods.  I thought those were loaves of bread that weren't ready to pick yet.  I looked at one of the loaves.  I smelled like cinnamon.  I picked the loaf of bread off of the leaf.  The leaf immediately wrapped closed tightly.  To form another loaf of bread?  I broke off a piece of the cinnamon bread.  I ate it.  It was good.  It was fresh and warm.  I wanted some butter.  Butter appeared in my hand.  A stick of butter on a small plate.  A butter knife was there.  I buttered a slice of bread and ate it.  The butter melted.  The bread was very good.  I turned away from the tree and went back over to the pond.  I was looking at the fish when a portal opened.  Nomad came through.  He was in his half cat half human form.  He was carrying a woman with him.  She looked really sick.  He set her down and she was trying to stand.  She was falling over.  I went over to help her.

"What happened to her?" I asked Nomad.

"I rescued her," Nomad said, "I think"

"What's that supposed to mean?" I asked him.  I helped the woman over to a bench where she could sit down.  "What's your name?" I asked her.

"Her name is Serena," Nomad said.

"I want to see if her mind is clear enough for her to remember that," I told Nomad.

"She doesn't talk much," Nomad said.

"Can you tell me your name?" I asked the woman again.

"I'm so thirsty" the woman said.

I wished for some water.  A glass of water appeared in my hand.  I handed it to the woman.  She drank it slowly.  "Now can you tell me your name?" I asked again.

Serena," she said, "Charlie.  Patti.  Xanthus."

"You're all those people?" I asked.

"Who is Xanthus?" Nomad asked.

"A diety who I become sometimes," the woman said, "I really shouldn't be telling you this"

"You can tell us whatever you want," I told her, "Or nothing at all.  Whatever you're comfortable with.  I just want to help you, not interrogate you."

"Ok," the woman said.  She looked cold.  I wished I had a blanket or something.  A blanket appeared.  It was fleece.  I wrapped it around the woman's shoulders.  I wondered why she was cold.  The weather was perfect.  I had the idea it was always beautiful in the glen.  I looked back over at Nomad.  He was talking to Selene.  I looked back at the woman.  I noticed there were initials on the blanket.  SR.

The woman laughed a bit, "SR  Serena Royale.  That's my code name from World of Warcraft.  That's where I met Randall.  He's my partner  He is also there to make sure I don't do anything I'm not supposed to do.  I think he has a dream demon in him or in his inner world or he is a dream demon whatever he is he ate me."

"Ate you?" I asked, thinking that was really odd, "Blech!"

"When he ate me he pulled me into his inner world," the woman said, "His inner world is all slime.  The ground is gross.  The air is thick and moist.  It makes it hard to breathe.  And I'm claustrophobic.  And I'm wait you aren't with the government, are you?"

"Which one?" I asked, "Actually that question is pointless.  I'm not with any government."

"No she's not, luv," Spike said as he sat down on the bench beside the woman, "You're safe here."

"Safe?" she asked, "I don't think so.  You know how they control you?  They discover what you fear most and use that against you.  So many nightmares.  Some people go insane from the nightmares.  And even if the nightmares don't drive them insane once they've outlived their usefulness as remote viewers they're labeled insane and loaded up with so many drugs that they can't remember their own names.  Officially they deny there is any truth to the astral travel or dream state, but that is actually where they found me"  I saw she was still shivering even though she had the blanket.  I was wishing I had something more to comfort her.  A bowl of hot soup appeared in my hands.  I gave it to her.  I walked over to the loaf tree and picked a loaf of fresh bread and took it back to her.

The woman now continued to explain how she had awakened one night in bed to find there were two strange men in her room.  Since she sleeps in the nude, she had grabbed her blankets to cover up.  The agents had realized she could see them.  She had run from the house to try to call 911.  She had then realized she was in astral.  The two men were government agents that had convinced her to join them.  She said they aren't supposed to focus on dreaming but it just happened.  She said she believed a man she had been with was being controlled by a dream demon.  She asked if I could help him.

"I don't know" Nomad started.

"I eat dream demons for breakfast," I told her, "I mock and laugh at dream demons.  That dream demon is toast if I get my energy on it!"

"But I don't know if he will want our help" the woman said, "He may be an evil man"

"See!" Nomad blurted.  I shot him a dirty look for the 'I told you so' type attitude.

"We can help with the dream demon," I told her, "And if his soul is hurt I can heal that.  But we can't change who he is deep down inside.  If he has a spark of good in him I can restore it.  If there is no spark, then I'm sorry but there's nothing I can do"

"He used to have a crush on me" she said, "He might still have one"

"Ok," I said, "We'll get to that.  You first."

I heard a telepathic voice in my head.  It was Q.  He said the additional witchblades were piggybacking on my Witchblade.  I said ok.  Q said I should give out the witchblades as I am able to.  I formed Witchblade.  There were a whole bunch of tiny bug type things on it.  They were different colors.  I noticed that.  I took note that my Witchblade was a dark silvery blue.  The multiple colored gems imbedded in it sparkled prettily.  All of the different energy gems in perfect alignment to keep any negative energies from affecting me.  Red energy balanced with blue, dark energy balanced with white, etc.  A green bug scampered over to the woman and formed a deep green bracelet on her right wrist.  Witchblade armor formed on the woman.

"But I'm not a warrior!" she said.

"You are now," I said, "A witchblade has chosen you."  I noticed other people appearing.  Q was bringing them.  I saw MoSh, Allison, SilverWolf, Pablo, Altaïr, and Pixie.  Witchblades went to each of them.  A purple one went to Nomad.  A pale blue, almost white, one went to Selene.  A pink one went over to Pixie.  I didn't really notice the color of the one that went over to Allison and the one that went to SilverWolf.  A dark red one went over to Altaïr.  Then we were all transported

Now we were on the moon outside the biodome.  Everyone was practicing with their witchblades.  Spike was there, and even though he's had a witchblade for a long time he was helping other people practice.  Some more of the small bugs left my Witchblade.  I saw other people there.  They received the witchblades.  I saw Batman get one.  I hear him ask her how light she could be.  I saw the man in the blue suit, who I have since discovered to be the Tick.  His moth friend is Arthur.  Tick received the witchblade easily, but Arthur ran from his.  The moth man took to flying.  The witchblade bug had wings and followed him.  It was rather comical looking.  The witchblade caught up with him and formed a bracelet on his arm.  He held his arm away from him as if it was now poison.  It formed armor and a sword.  Arthur was afraid of the sword.  I saw Vegeta had been helping people with their witchblades.  He pulled a Gibbs (playful smack to the back of the head) on Arthur and told him to grow a backbone.  I was feeling disoriented.  Nomad said something about taking a nap.  But he was already sleeping  Everything around me faded to black and I woke.

----------


## Lucid_Guy.exe

Wow............ :Eek:

----------


## Baron Samedi

Thanks for the witchblade! That dream was SO EPIC!!!

----------


## mowglycdb

Thanks for the witch blade!   I'm not sure but I think mine is green.

----------


## Raven Knight

I was in a strange place.  I looked around to see where I was.  I was in a forest.  It was a beautiful day.  I started walking.  It was a perfect day for a walk.  I heard the sound of water.  I found a spot where a small waterfall emptied into a lake.  I looked into the water of the lake.  I saw some fish in there that quickly swam away.  The water was crystal clear.  I also saw my own reflection.  I was dressed as an Assassin.  Why had I decided to wear my Assassin costume out into the forest?  I guessed that didn't matter.  There wasn't anyone to see me.  I got up from the lake shore and continued walking.  I found a meadow in the forest.  I saw some bushes on the other side of the meadow that looked familiar.  Raspberry bushes!  It had been so long since I have had fresh raspberries right off the bush!  I hurried out into the meadow to cross over to the bushes.  As I was crossing I heard someone call out.

"Over there!" a man yelled, "It's an Assassin!"

My first response was to turn towards the person yelling and deny it.  "No!  I'm not really an Assassin… this is just a…"

The man interrupted me, "Kill the Assassin!"

"But…" I started.  I then saw the man more clearly.  He was wearing a Templar costume.  But he wasn't acting like he thought this was a game.  He had a very real sword.  And he wasn't alone.  Other Templars came out of the forest.  I was completely surrounded.

"This is the end of the road for you, Assassin," the first Templar said.  They all had swords.  What did I have?  I looked and saw I had a hidden blade on each arm, more like Ezio than Altaïr.  I was thinking they were just the props I had used for my costume.  I triggered one.  It was automatic.  It popped out instantly… and it was razor sharp.  The other was the same.  I was armed!  These hidden blades… there was no way this could be real… unless it was a dream.  That realization only made me go semi-lucid…

The Templars were closing in around me now.  I extended both hidden blades.  I also saw that I had armor.  Witchblade had formed into armor.  As the Templars closed in around me I did a Link style spin attack with my hidden blades fully extended.  The spinning blades cut into all of the Templars that got too close.  I heard someone speaking to me in my head now…  Nomad?

"Raven," he was saying, "Where are you?  Are you ok?  Do you need help?"

"I'm fine," I actually said out loud as if Nomad was there with me, "Just a few Templars."  It was more like a few hundred Templars… they just kept coming!  What had I stumbled upon?  A Templar convention?  I was getting pissed now.  

To the Templars I yelled, "Get the FUCK away from me!"  I extended the hidden blades to sword length and did another spin attack.  The radius was larger and more Templars were cut down.  They just kept coming!  "You asked for it!"  I did another spin attack to keep them at bay but I also started a spell.  "Suddenly the unreal silence is broken by a lament, a lament coming up from the deepest, darkest abyss, and from the seven gates of the dark fortress the dead come back to life to face you, this is HELL!  Immortal fire, now rise, light my heart, light my way through the darkness, a guardian of space and time!"  A blast of white flames erupted from around me and blasted outward, incinerating every Templar in its path.  When the flames passed I was standing in a scorched circle alone.

"All gone!" I said to Nomad.  But I spoke too soon.  I realized I hadn't put full power into the immortal fire spell because I didn't want to destroy the forest.  But in addition to innocent animals in the forest there had also been Templars hiding in there.  More fucking Templars!  What the hell was going on here?  A Templar production factory?

"I'm coming through," Nomad said to me telepathically.  Before I could respond a portal opened and Nomad came through.  He was part lion and part human.  Pure white lion.  I stared at his fur for a bit.

"The witch has summoned a demon!" a Templar yelled.

"Kill the witch and the demon will go,"  another Templar said.

"Shut the FUCK up!" I yelled at the Templars, "I have to find the source.  Maybe there's some demonic Robert de Sable that is summoning them up.  I have to stop him.  I saw Shadow respond to my plans.  She was a large winged panther.  I got onto her and headed off.

"Where are you going?" Nomad asked as he grabbed hold of Shadow's tail.

"To kill Robert de Sable," I said.

"Do you even know where he is?" Nomad asked as he released Shadow's tail and flew up beside me.

"I'll find the bastard!" I said.  I used Through the Never and focused on opening a portal to find the Robert de Sable responsible for that infestation of Templars.  A portal opened and I went into it.  I heard Nomad say something about forming a merkabah.  I asked why.  He said there were astral ticks on me.  Ticks?  Gross!  Witchblade armor formed and forced them off of me.  It also kept more from coming.  We exited the portal on a strange place.  I didn't see anyone there.  I focused on finding Robert.  He was below us.  That seemed strange, but it would do.  I used Damage, Inc. to create fire to melt through the planet's crust and open a tunnel for us to get down to where Robert was hiding.

We were now in Hell.  Or at least it looked close enough.  There was fire everywhere.  There were people burning but not dying.  They were screaming in agony.  This just got me more pissed at Robert.  There was a flaming demon in the middle of the chamber on a throne made from bones.  I went directly over to the shit.  He looked over at me.  He looked surprised to see he had visitors.

"Do you know who I am?" the demon snarled, "How dare you enter my domain!"

"I know exactly who you are," I said, "You're a twinner of one of the biggest losers ever!  Robert de Sable!  And I'm sick of all your stinking Templars!"  He looked a bit puzzled, but no less angry.  He was on fire…  Let's extinguish him.  I reached out and grabbed hold of his burning hands.  I used the song Trapped Under Ice to summon a blizzard that engulfed him.  The ice melted to water instantly, but it also extinguished his flame.  He roared out in surprised pain.  I added Battery to the mix.  He was already wet.  So now the electricity flowed through him.  He pulled away and glared at me.  He then glared over at Nomad.

"Who's your pussy friend?" he snarled.

"He's not a pussy!" I said, "It would take thousands of worthless you's to equal half of him!"

A huge sword formed over Robert's head and impaled him.  I figured Nomad had done that.

"You are fools until the end," Robert said as he reformed, "I am eternal!  I can not die!"

"Then we'll just have to make you wish you were dead," I said as I used tendrils of Witchblade to pull Robert's demon feet from underneath him.  I used Witchblade to have a better hold on him now.  The enhanced strength of Witchblade felt great.  I slammed the demon into the cavern wall… then the floor… then the other wall.  He was trying to change form and break away but the tendrils of Witchblade had too tight a hold on him.  A portal opened in the sky.  I could see bright light through it.  Perfect.  Nomad had opened a portal to the source of pure energy.  I swung the demon up towards the glowing portal and released him.

"NOOOOO!" Robert roared as he saw where he was going.  But he couldn't stop himself.  He went through the portal and was instantly consumed by the pure energy on the other side.  The portal closed.

The people burning in flames had been demons.  They came out of their pits and from the dark caverns now.  They were all around me.  They were bowing to me.  They were calling me the Queen of Night… and their master.  They said they would obey my every command, just don't unleash my familiar on them.  I looked around.  There was no one there they could be referring to except for Nomad… he was a large white lion man still.  He was snarling menacingly and had an aura of power about him.  I thought I'd play along with their mistake.  I hoped Nomad wouldn't mind…

A tendril of Witchblade formed a leash and a really nasty looking collar… the kind the biggest and strongest of dogs have to make them look bad… and it was on Nomad.  He was cooperative with the idea and came over, growling menacingly at the demons around me.

"Are you afraid of Juargawn?" I asked the demons, "You don't have to be afraid of him… he's a nice kitty."  I stroked his soft fur… and it was sooooo very soft.  I wanted to grab him and hug him… but I thought that wouldn't exactly support the image we were going for.  Nomad nodded in agreement to being a nice kitty and he purred loudly.  "That is he will be nice unless you pieces of shit step out of line!"  I knew these demons would not respect anything other than brute power and total control.  Anything less they would think they could get away with shit.  In response to the threat Nomad roared right at the demons closest to me with the sound of thousands of lions roaring in unison.  A thousand kings of beasts all proclaiming their superiority over the other animals of the forests.  The demons cowered back from the force of it.  Their flames were even extinguished.  I could see their forms now… they were all Templars!  I had a group of demon Templars bowing to me?  What the fuck am I supposed to do with an army of demon Templars?!

"You are all pathetic!" I told the demon Templars, "Get up, you shits!"  They all got to their feet although some of them were still shaking.  Some of them reignited.  I heard one of them mutter something about not having to listen to some Assassin witch that just happened to get lucky enough to destroy Robert… I interrupted him by hitting him with a bolt of lightning to the ass.

"Now listen up!" I said, "Things are going to change around here!  I am going to lay out the rules and you are going to obey them or I will kick your ass until you are begging for death to release you from the pain!  Rule number 1: You can only attack forces of evil!  If you break rule number one I will kick your ass until you are begging for death!  Rule number 2: Never forget rule number 1!  If you break rule number two will kick your ass until you are begging for death!  Just to be sure no one thinks they can get away with anything, you will all be connected to a collective mind.  If any one of you steps out of line I will know it immediately and you will immediately pay the price!"

I used Seasons in the Abyss to assimilate them partially into the Borg collective.  For some reason I thought it was a good idea to keep them partially out…  I'm not sure why.  Their flames went out again.  They looked like a bunch of Templars standing around.  I looked closer.  They were in Templar armor but they didn't really look human… it was hard to place what they looked like.

"Pay attention, you shits!" I yelled at the demon Templars, "You have your first command!  Release any and all prisoners being held here!  NOW!"  Prison doors were opened and spirits came forth in large numbers.  They seemed to be spreading light.  Flowers seemed to grow all around them… and still not.  Everything looked strange.  It was as if it was two ways at once.  Which of course it was.  Two parallel worlds.  The light side and the dark side.  There was a throne.  I just felt like sitting down.  I sat down in it.  The demon Templars were bowing again.  "Get the fuck up!" I told them and they scattered.  There was a reflective staff there.  I looked at myself.  Somehow I simultaneously looked like  the elf Galadriel from Lord of the Rings and Sorceress Edea from Final Fantasy 8 even though those two appearances are opposites!  Nomad looked like Fluffy from Harry Potter and a beautiful and large golden retriever at the same time.  This was really getting a bit disorienting…

There was someone there… I was having some trouble focusing… I didn't want to show any vague sign of weakness in front of the demon Templars… so I made myself focus.  It was a strange man… with horns?  A demon?  No.  A minotaur.  He was saying something… he was my destiny?  He wanted to marry me?  No way!  I don't want to marry some minotaur…  I told him I was not going to marry him.  I didn't want to be cruel about it… he didn't seem like a bad person… I was just having so much trouble focusing.  His face fell and I felt bad.  He turned and left.  I saw him talking to Nomad for a bit…  I hoped he didn't feel too bad…

I zoned out for a bit and then Nomad was beside me… in both Fluffy and golden retriever form.  I scratched his back.  He liked that.  He licked my face.  I was covered with drool.  "Blech!" I said as I wiped some of it away.  I was about to wake up.  Everything around me faded to black as I woke…

----------


## Raven Knight

I finally got up the nerve to tell my friend Alicia that I want to help her heal through dream healing.  I'm not really sure why I thought she would think that was crazy she didn't really react much at all.  I asked if she believes it is possible.  She said she isn't sure.  She isn't fully convinced it is possible, but she isn't closed to it.  She just hasn't had enough experiences with it to be sure.  So now that the hard part was done I asked if I had her permission to heal her through my dreams.  She said sure, why not?  That is where I started my Sunday night.  I fell asleep with my light / sound machine on and slipped into a WILD

I was in my friend's room.  She was lying on the bed reading.  I was surprised by that.  I looked at the book.  She was reading Twilight: New Moon.  The second book in the Twilight series.  She was drooling.  I looked at her strangely.  I finally spoke her name.

"Alicia?" I asked.

"It is sooooo hot in here!" she said as she hastily wiped the drool from her face, "Sooooo hot!"

"What do you mean?" I asked her.

"Look," she said as she showed me her book.  There were pictures in it.  Carlisle Cullen was on one page.  He was in the buff.  He was positioned so his privates could not be seen, but it was clear that Alicia had been drooling over his physique.  The other page showed Carlisle Cullen in a more usual suit and tie and looking quite sharp.

"Rawr," Alicia said and then she kissed each page.

"You're dreaming," I told Alicia, "Do you want to go see a real Carlisle Cullen?"

"Now you're being silly," Alicia said, "He doesn't exist."

"He does somewhere," I said, "I'm sure I can find him.  But first some healing for you."

"Healing?" Alicia asked.

"Yeah," I said, "Remember when I told you I was going to do energy healing through dreams?"

"No," Alicia said, "But it's fine with me."

"Then let's start," I said.  She lied down on the bed.  I focused on using the song Voices from the Macross Plus soundtrack.  I focused the healing energy to flow through her and carry any toxins, disease, and illness out.  As the song played golden energy flowed through her.  I focused the energy to flow through her entire system and heal as it flowed.  The song played through and then I repeated it.  I repeated it one more time.  Somehow three seemed right.  She was now so relaxed she looked like she was going to fall aslee.

"Wake up," I said, "Become lucid.  Don't you want to go see Carlisle?"

"Not real," she said.

"A Carlisle for you," I said, "A Spike for me.  Let's go hang out with vampires!"

"I'm tired," she said, "I want to sleep."

"But you're already sleeping" I said.

"Yup," she said, "I sure am."  She fell asleep.  Everything around me faded to black as I woke.

----------


## Raven Knight

My first goal today was to do some more healing on Alicia.  I fell asleep with my light / sound machine on and slipped into a WILD in which I did three renditions of Voices from the Macross Plus soundtrack in an attempt to heal her.  This dream was much like the one last night, so I am not recording the exact details.  :smiley:  I will start with the second dream of the night

I was in a green field.  I looked around.  There was a house there.  I saw a woman and three little girls in front of the house.  I went over to them.  I wasn't sure where I was.  The woman and her children looked familiar.  I couldn't think who they were.  The woman waved at me.

"Hi, Raven," she said, "What's up?  Did you bring MoSh?"

"MoSh?" I asked, not lucid and not knowing what she was talking about.

"You're dreaming," she said, "Do a reality check."

"Do this," a man said from behind me.  He lifted me as easily as if I was a child and then threw me straight up.  I was far over the trees now.  I could see another house not far off, and a small cluster of houses a bit past that.

"Hey!" I yelled down, "I can see other houses from up here!"  And then I was falling  The ground was coming up really fast!  If only I could fly!  I tried to fly and found I could.  I pulled out of my plunge just inches from the ground and soared into the sky.  I was flying!  I was dreaming!

I remembered a dream goal I wanted to see if I could help Malkus not be so paranoid.  I saw the single house and flew over to it

I landed in front of the house and knocked on the door.  No answer.  I opened it.  I went inside.  I found a man in the back room.  He was sitting on a bed.  It was Malkus.  He looked at me strangely.  I told him I had an idea that might help both of us.  He didn't seem to believe I wanted to help him.  I said I would have thought that was pretty clear by now but it didn't really matter.  The idea had been to somehow do a fusion he could share in my energy and maybe I could get better at astral projection but how would I do it?  I was thinking that while I have been involved in a fusion before I couldn't remember initiating one  Most recently Sorna had initiated the fusion with me  A song  I thought about the various songs I know that could possibly be used as a song spell.  Nothing was coming to mind!  It was really frustrating.  Finally Q appeared and gave me an odd look.

"I can see what you are trying to figure out," Q said, "And I'm here to do this" he pulled a Gibbs (playful slap to the back of the head) on me and handed me an amulet.  It looked like half an amulet.  He gave a similar amulet with the opposite half to Malkus.  "Just use the fusion amulet," Q said, "In case you don't remember, join the halves to fuse and break them apart again to separate.  Simple and easy.  And you don't have to have a non-corporeal participant to do it although, Raven, you could easily enough become non-corporeal"

"Yeah," I said, not sure how I would handle being non-corporeal.

"Now join the halves of the pendant," Q said.

"What exactly is this supposed to do?" Malkus asked as he looked at his half of the amulet.

"It is a fusion amulet," Q said, "It merges two individuals into one temporarily.  Primary uses are to take two individuals and multiply their power exponentially, an easy exchange of energy, or a transfer of a specific skill.  The arrangement here is positive energy to help you get past the hell you've been through in exchange for a skill transfer to Raven, the skill being astral projection.  Does that seem a fair exchange to you?"

Malkus seemed to hesitate, but he finally agreed it seemed fair.  "Then put the amulet halves together!" Q said.  I had a last minute second thought about doing that but I placed my half of the amulet together with Malkus' and there was a bright flash of light

I was still in the house.  I was not as lucid.  Things seemed weird.  I felt weird.  I had memories that weren't mine.  I realized they must belong to Malkus.  I didn't probe into them.  I thought that would be rude.  I also couldn't think what I was going to do next.  I remembered seeing people near a house nearby.  I left the house and flew in that direction.

I landed in front of Serena.  The woman was Serena.  It was Vegeta who had decided to throw me around when I was there earlier.  The children were Sydney and the twins, Gene and Amanda.  Serena was giving Vegeta a dirty look.  She then looked over at me.  Vegeta looked at me strangely and then he gave me a dirty look.  He looked annoyed at me but why?  I hadn't done anything to him  I took an involuntary step backwards and then reminded myself it was Vegeta he always looks like that.  I stood my ground even though his gaze was making me uncomfortable.  I wondered why I was having a reaction to Vegeta now.  I don't usually

"So, did you bring MoSh?" Serena asked.

"MoSh!" I said, "Good idea.  Let me go get him"  I opened a portal and focused it on finding MoSh.  A portal opened and I went through it

On the other side I was in a dark room.  I looked around as my eyes adjusted to the dark.  I spotted MoSh.  He was standing there looking around.  He looked at his hands.  I wondered if he was doing a reality check.  I thought he probably was.  I waited for him to decide he was dreaming.  He stopped staring at his hands.  He was looking somewhere else, completely ignoring me.  I wondered if he had even seen me.  I went over to MoSh.

"MoSh?" I said, "I came to get you.  Sydney misses you.  I thought you might like to visit her.  Serena said" MoSh disappeared.  "D'Oh!"

MoSh went AWOL.  So what would I do now?  I remembered that Q had said I should go do something while fused with Malkus so my energy would be flowing stronger through him.  But what?  My usually Assassin's Creed dreams didn't seem appropriate not when sharing a body with a Templar  Think of something

Now that I was focused more on my mind I realized that some of my thoughts weren't my own.  At first I thought that was strange and creepy then I thought, duh!  I had fused with Malkus!  I fingered the fusion amulet.  I could hear his thoughts clearly.  It indicated there was one person he wanted to see eliminated.  I figured I already knew who that was and I said no, I could not do that.  He said I had already done it repeatedly.  I said I would not kill an Altaïr just because he doesn't like Assassins.  He said wrong person.  The person he was wanting to see gone was the one who had stabbed him and all of the other Templars in the back, the one who called himself Robert de Sable.  I return thought that he is already dead.  But I also couldn't help but think there were most likely twinners of him out there maybe doing something similar  I wasn't sure if that was a good idea.  I thought something not Assassin's Creed related would be better like some assholes from Fallout 3 or something

I focused on opening a portal to somewhere I was needed.  A portal opened.  I went through it.  On the other side I was in a castle of some kind.  I wondered where I was.  There were people around.  I looked over at a man approaching me.  It was a Templar!  I resisted my initial urge to hit him with a bolt of lightning because he didn't seem to be approaching me in a hostile manner.  In fact, he had a big smile on his face.  He came over and gave me a hug!  ::barf::  It was a manly brotherly hug.

"Brother!" he said, "You wouldn't believe how glad I am to see you alive!  I'd been sure you were dead!  So, were you successful?"

"Armond" Malkus was the one speaking.  I had no idea who this Templar was.  The thoughts came to my mind that in Malkus' world Armond had been killed a couple of years ago in a fight with Assassins Armond was his brother.  So he had meant the term 'brother' literally.

"Malkus!" Armond said, "You act like you haven't seen me in years!  What's going on?"

Did I look like Malkus?  I went to a shiny decorative suit of armor by a wall and looked.  I was a man I looked like Malkus and I was dressed like a Templar.  I'd had to lean over a bit to see my full reflection in the chest of the armor and now I fell backwards on my ass at seeing myself like that.

"Malkus?" Armond asked, sounding concerned, "Are you alright?"

"I'm a fucking Templar!" I blurted, "How could I possibly be alright?"

Armond was now looking at me as if I was insane.  "Malkus you should rest you're not acting like yourself.  And if Robert de Sable hears you saying things like that you won't be sent on another suicide mission, you'll be executed!"

"Robert," Malkus said, "That's what I want.  Where is he?"

"You don't want to talk to him like this," Armond said, "Rest first.  Think carefully before you say anything to him.  And then don't say anything unless it's 'Yes, sir!' and he has just given you a command.  I know you want out, brother, but I fear for your life!"

"I'm not the one in danger," I said.  I telepathically read Robert's location from Armond's mind.  "I know where he is, Malkus, so if you're sure about this"

"I'm sure," he said.

Armond was just looking at me really strangely now.  I realized I had been talking to Malkus aloud and he had been responding aloud thus I had been talking to myself.  I quickly walked away from Armond in the direction I knew Robert was in.

"Looks like your twinner wanted to get out of the Templars," I commented to Malkus.  I found the door that led to Robert's private quarters.  It was locked.  I used an alohamora spell to open it and went in before any more Templars found us.

The other side of the door was a large room.  There was a man sitting at a desk writing something.  He was bald and had a couple of scars on his bald head.  That was Robert de Sable.

"Hey, you backstabbing fuck!" I said in response to Malkus' thought.

Robert looked over at me.  He looked surprised to see me.  "You made it back alive," he said, "It's just a shame you won't be seeing tomorrow."

"You're the one who's going down!" I said.

"Who do you think you're fooling?" Robert asked, "It doesn't matter.  This ends here."  He pulled out a sword and tried to run it through me.  Witchblade formed and blocked the attack.  "What the" Robert was clearly surprised by that.

"You are going to pay for what you did to us!" Malkus was really pissed at Robert.

"You haven't got a chance against me, you pathetic loser!" Robert said.

"That's what you think," I said.  I wanted to see him shit his pants.  Or maybe Malkus wanted to see him shit his pants or maybe both  I used Of Wolf and Man and transformed into a demon covered with Witchblade armor.  Robert turned pale and his sword dropped out of his hand.  He backed away.  "And now you will discover what it is like to experience an eternity of pain!"

"No" Robert fell over backwards and was scrambling away, "Guards!  Get in here!  There's a dem er Assassins!"

Witchblade formed a sword which I ran right through his middle.  "Enjoy your stay in Hell, you shit!"  I pulled the sword out, practically cutting him in half as I did.  He died quickly.  A vortex portal opened and pulled me through back into the field outside of Serena's house.  I felt weird.  Disoriented.  I was going to wake up.  I grabbed the fusion amulet and broke it apart.  There was a flash of light and then I woke.

----------


## Man of Shred

next time just grab me. If sydney misses me. heh.

----------


## Raven Knight

I fell asleep with the goal of going to find Alicia and do another healing session on her.  I remembered Nomad said he would come and help.  Basara also volunteered.  I fell asleep with my light/sound machine and slipped into a WILD

I was in the biodome next to the pond.  There were colorful fish in the pond.  I looked around.  I saw Basara sitting under a tree playing on his guitar.  I also saw Nomad.  He was half jaguar and half human.  He was sitting in a lotus position and floating over the pond.  I said hello to Basara and then to Nomad.  Nomad didn't seem to notice me.  Basara said that Nomad was deeply meditating  He picked up an apple off the ground.  He threw the apple at Nomad.  The fruit hit him in the arm.  Nomad snapped awake and fell into the pond with a big splash.  Basara was laughing.  Nomad came out of the pond with such a splash that Basara was now also soaked.  Nomad was completely in jaguar form now and he looked like a drowned cat.  They were both laughing now.  Finally they settled down.

"Can we go now?" I asked.

"Yeah," Basara said, "I just thought kitty needed a bath!  And a good laugh."

I opened a portal, focusing on getting to Alicia.  The portal opened and now we were in Alicia's living room.  Alicia was sitting on the couch watching Harry Potter.  I couldn't tell which show it was.  Neville was trying to cast a spell but it kept coming out wrong.  Nomad transformed into a winged purple jaguar cub and flew over to Alicia.

"Look at the kitty!" Alicia exclaimed.

"Let's go to the Healing Glen," I said.  I opened a portal to get there.  We went through it.  Alicia didn't seem to think the portal was odd at all.  When we got to the Healing Glen I led everyone to the stream where I have healed Alicia in the past.  I told her she should lie down in the water.  It felt great.  She looked at Nomad, who was still in her arms.  She finally let go of the kitty and lied down in the water.  She seemed really cooperative this time.  I focused on Voices to send healing energy flowing through her.  Nomad transformed and was playing didgeridoo.  Basara was playing his guitar.  The water was clear as it flowed around Alicia's head and it was a foul black as it flowed away from her.  Golden energy flowed through her, as well.  I did three renditions of Voices

When the final song ended I stopped playing.  Alicia was now asleep in the water.  I was thinking I would take her home now.  But before I could lift her from the water she disappeared on her own.  I was thinking she must have gone home.  I was thinking there was much more to do but everything faded to black and I woke.

----------


## Raven Knight

I was in a strange place.  I looked around.  I didn't recognize the place at all.  It was a kitchen.  I was standing beside a door that led to the outside.  I looked around to see if there was anything familiar.  I saw a window.  I went over to look outside.  It was dark outside.  I couldn't see anything out there.  I could see my own reflection.  And that was not familiar to me at all.  I had brown hair that was pretty and wavy.  The person in my reflection was the right height but I noticed her eyes were brown.  She had a pretty face.  Just one chin.  I was thinking that isn't right I'm a big fat pig with two chins  I couldn't have gone from hideous to pretty overnight maybe this was a dream  I pinched my nose and found I could still breathe.  I was dreaming!

I walked back over towards the door.  The door opened and a man came in.  He had short brown hair and a scruffy beard.  He looked at me.

"What the fuck are you looking at, bitch?" he asked me.  He shoved me roughly out of the way as he went into the kitchen.

A woman was in the kitchen.  She came over to me.  She was giving me a really dirty look.  "I don't like the way you're looking at me," she said, "You need to be taught a lesson.  Donald!  Hold her down!"

The man came back over and grabbed my arms, holding them behind me.  I was thinking I could get free very easily, but that wasn't the plan.  So I put up a weak struggle to make it seem like I was trying.  The woman, who I was thinking was my mother, came over.  She pulled her fist back to punch me right in the gut.  The punch hit but it didn't really hurt much.  I thought I could laugh in her face but that wasn't the plan so I faked it.  Disturbed lyrics came to mind as the woman beat on me without realizing she wasn't having any effect.

"No mommy, don't do it again, don't do it again, I'll be a good girl, I'll be a good girl, I promise, no mommy don't hit me!"  She hit me in the face as hard as she could but it felt like she had hit a barrier of some kind.  A force field, "Why did you have to hit me like that, mommy?" she hit me in the chest, "Don't do it, you're hurting me!  Why do you have to be such a bitch?"

"What did you just call me?" she asked in rage as she hit me again.

"Why don't you," I continued the lyrics, "Why don't you just fuck off and die!  Why can't you just fuck off and die!  Why can't you just leave here and die!"  She hit me in the face again.  Now I pulled away from the man.  I elbowed him in the crotch.  He doubled over in pain.  I was thinking this was not his dream, though.  It was the woman's dream.  She was the one who needed to learn a lesson in this one.  I pushed her back violently and she fell on her ass.  "Never stick your hand in my face again bitch!  FUCK YOU!  I don't need this shit, you stupid sadistic abusive fucking whore!  How would you like to see how it feels mommy?  Here it comes, get ready to die!"  I used Of Wolf and Man to transform into  a demonic visage of what I had seen in my reflection earlier.  Her eyes widened in fear as she scrambled away on her ass.  I was standing over her kicking her at any place she happened to leave exposed.  "Get down with the sickness, BITCH!"

"Donald!" she yelled, "Do something!"  but Donald was gone.  The kitchen door stood open.  I kept kicking the woman as she curled up on the floor then everything faded to black and I woke because she woke.

----------


## Raven Knight

I was in a place that somehow looked both familiar and unfamiliar at the same time.  I had absolutely no idea where I was but I had the idea I had been there before.  I was standing near a door that led outside.  There was a kitchen there.  A woman was in the kitchen.  I had the idea she was my mother no she wasn't.  She was Nomad?  Or at least that was what I was thinking.  Nomad that is a dream sign I do a reality check.  I did a nose-pinch reality check and found I could still breathe.  This was a dream

"Nomad?" I asked as I went over to him (her).  "Why are you dressed as a woman?  Why are you disguised as a woman?  Why are you in serious drag?"

"I'm my aunt," he said, "Donald will be here any minute now.  He is about to have the nightmare to end all nightmares."

"Cool," I said.

The door opened and a man came in.  I didn't recognize him, but I immediately disliked him.  Nomad changed his behavior suddenly.

"How dare you disrespect me like that!" he said, "We'll just have to teach you a little lesson!  Hold her!"

The man grabbed my arms and held them behind me.  I knew I could get loose, but I had the idea there was a plan going here.  Nomad, looking like a woman, started hitting me.  His hits felt feather light but made the sound of a hard blow.  The scene was almost so absurd I laughed.  Instead I faked the reaction that the punches hurt.  It was no good.  I was still laughing

"The baby's crying," Donald mocked.

I was glad he was mistaking my laughter for sobs of misery because I couldn't quit.  The special effects were good.  There was blood where I had been hit in the face even though it wasn't mine.  I hadn't felt a thing hardly.  I remembered the Grudge.  I went limp as if I had gone unconscious.  Nomad finally turned and walked away.  He (she) was doing something over by the sink.  The man holding me lifted me up so that I was right in front of him.  I opened my eyes, looking at him.

"You need to learn some respect, bitch," he said.  He slammed me against the wall.  I didn't really feel much, but I deliberately made my neck bend at an awkward angle.  A cracking noise accompanied that.  Nomad (his aunt) looked over at us.  Donald dropped me on the floor.

"You killed her?" Nomad asked.

"No big loss," Donald said.  He kicked me a couple of times even though it was pretty obvious by my broken neck that I was dead.

"You shouldn't have done that," Nomad said.

"Too late for that now," he said, "Help me get rid of the body."

I used Of Wolf and Man to turn into a corpse of Nomad's cousin.  Donald was heading towards Nomad.  I moved at awkward angles and dragged myself onto my stomach and began crawling towards Donald.  I made Grudge type noises.

"Oh, good," Nomad said, "She's ok."

I clawed my way towards Donald, continuing to make Grudge noises.  He was looking at me now.  "What the fuck?"  He backed away into Nomad, who wrapped skeletal arms around him, digging skeletal fingers into his flesh.  Skeletal fingers gouging into his flesh and drawing blood.  The man cried out in pain as his flesh was being gouged.  I clawed my way to his feet and then clawed my way up his body, digging my own skeletal fingers into his flesh to pull myself up.  Now he was looking straight into my corpse face, empty black eyes.  The screams of the tortured came from my mouth.  Donald was freaking out but he couldn't pull away from Nomad.  From where my rotting hands were touching him the rot spread into his flesh.  He was struggling to escape and now he got free.  Nomad had ripped huge chunks of his rotting flesh off of him.  He was screaming in pain.  The rest of his flesh was rotting and being eaten by worms until there was nothing left but bones and then the dream ended.

----------


## Baron Samedi

you already know what i am thinking.

----------


## Raven Knight

I was in a prison cell.  I didn't recognize the place.  I had the idea I was just observing this dream and not actively participating in it

There was a man in the lower bunk sleeping.  He looked somehow familiar.  He woke up with a start and looked around.  He felt his arms carefully as if he was looking for something.  He finally lied his head back down, but then he sat up again.

"What the fuck is this?" he asked as he saw the prison cell.  He got out of bed and went over to the cell door.  He rattled it.  A guard soon came.

"Well, bitch," the guard said, "You're going to have company.  You got a new cell mate.  This is Bubba.  You two play nice, now, heh, heh!"  The guard opened the cell and let a really big biker type guy in.  The biker guy sat down on the lower bunk and looked at Donald (I realized that was the first man's name).

"Hey there," Bubba said.  He didn't sound too intelligent.  "Anyone ever tell you that you got perdy hair?"  Donald was staring at Bubba with wide eyes now.  "And perdy eyes, too," Bubba added.  Donald backed away from Bubba.  "Come on," Bubba said, "They don't frown on a little recreational activity in here  C'mere, boy, we're gonna be real close!"

***Dirty details redacted***

The scene shifted and Donald woke suddenly in bed.  He was in a cold sweat.  He rolled over.

"Just a dream" he reminded himself, "But what an awful dream"  He sat up in bed and got up to go get a drink then he seemed to realize he was in prison.  "What am I doing in prison?"

A guard came to the door with a big hairy ugly guy.  "You're gonna have some extra company for a short time," he said as he pushed the new guy in, "This is Tiny."

Bubba got off of the top bunk.  Now there was a big ugly guy on both sides of Donald...

"Oh, shit!" Donald said, "GUARDS!  HELP!"

***Dirty details redacted***

A guard did come and he broke up the events going on in the cell.  "Donald!" he said, "This is your lucky day!  It seems your victim has retracted her story.  You'll be free to go  I woke up here.

----------


## Raven Knight

I was in a strange place.  I looked around to see where I was.  I was in a forest.  Nomad was there with me.  He was half jaguar and half human.  I remember thinking he seems to like that form.  I walked through the forest for a bit.  I came to a house in the forest.  Nomad seemed to be waiting for me to go over to it.  So I went over and knocked.

"Have you done a reality check?" Nomad asked.

"No," I said.  A reality check?  Maybe I should do one now.  I tried to fly.  I flew several feet off the ground and then landed again.  "Cool!" I said, "This is a dream!"

Nomad indicated the door of the house.  I knocked again.  No one had answered the first time.  I was trying to think who lived there.  I was lucid, but I still had to think

"Hey Malkus!" Nomad yelled at the door.  He pounded on the door really hard.  I thought it was going to break down.

Malkus!  He was the one who lived there.

"Breaking the door down is really beneficial," I said to Nomad.

"Ok," Nomad said and then he kicked the front door in with a CRASH!  "Done."

"I was being sarcastic," I told Nomad.  I went inside.  I saw a man looking out of the back room.  It was Malkus.  He was watching Nomad carefully.  "Malkus," I said, "I need to do another fusion with you into the astral plane.  That might just make it so I can astral project"

For a couple of minutes no one said anything.  I wondered why not.  I wondered if Malkus was going to not want to do it.  I didn't see why not.  It doesn't really even require him to do anything  Finally he said ok.  We placed the two halves of our fusion amulet together.  There was a bright flash of light and I briefly half-woke then went back into a different dream

I was in a small room that looked like the kind of room where a prisoner is allowed to privately converse with their lawyer.  I was in one of the chairs beside a metal table.  The other chair was across from me.  The table was shiny.  I saw that I was not me.  I was a pretty girl with brown hair.  I played with my hair.  Soon the door opened and two men entered.  A guard and a man I immediately somehow knew to be Donald.

"You just wait here," the guard said, "There's just a couple papers we need signed and then you're free to go."  The guard left.

"You have no idea what I went through in there, bitch," Donald said to me, "When I get done with you you'll be wishing you'd never been born!"

I turned my back on him so he wouldn't notice the change.  "You look at me when I'm talking to you, bitch!" he said.  I morphed into the girl from Grudge except for the hair which he could see from behind.  Now I turned to face him.  I opened my mouth and a guttural growling came out along with disgusting muddy crap.  He did a double take and backed up a step.  I reached for him with a skeletal hand.  He backed away more.  I was walking like a zombie might.

"You killed me," I told him, "And now I've come to take you back to hell with me!"

"No!" he said, "I didn't kill you!"

I walked towards him, reaching for him.  My hair was like the Grudge girl.  Long and black with a life of its own.  It was reaching for him, wrapping around him.  The hair was gouging its way into his flesh.  He was screaming in fear and pain to the point where he awakened

"Now," I thought inside, hoping Malkus was still with me, "He's going to wake up for real I need to get into the astral plane this time"

"If he's waking up," Malkus said, "Just follow his energy to his astral location."

I tried to see Donald's departed energy.  I thought I could see something like the wake of a boat going through water.  Something of a trail that was fading fast.  I went with it and into a dark place

I was in a bedroom.  There was a man in a bed.  He looked restless.  He suddenly sat upright.  It was Donald.  I was going to mimic the Grudge.  Donald lied back down to go back to sleep.  I went to the foot of the bed and crept underneath the blankets.  I was making Grudge noises, guttural growling.  I slowly crawled my way from the foot of the bed towards the head of the bed.  I morphed into the Grudge girl as I moved.  Donald clearly sensed something.  He sat up.  I couldn't see what he was doing, but he reacted.

"What the fuck?" he asked no one in particular.  He pulled the covers back from me.  I looked up at him and made the hissing yowling sound of a cat along with the scream of someone in excruciating pain.  An unearthly sound.  He jumped backwards and fell out of bed.  He scrambled to his feet and ran out the door, closing it behind him.

The door was no obstacle.  I phased through the door, still making Grudge noises.  He must have felt me behind him because he headed out into the other room.  I was losing clarity.  I wanted to keep going after him.  I heard more noise from the other room.  It seemed Nomad had picked up where I was leaving off.  Everything faded to black and I woke.

Note:  Q says when I woke that broke the fusion amulet apart and I was separated from Malkus who Q brought back.

----------


## Raven Knight

I fell asleep with my light/sound machine on and the goal of going to the moon.  There was going to be a party on the moon and I wanted to attend it for a while.  I fell asleep and slipped into a WILD

I found myself somewhere between Earth and the moon.  I felt a bit disoriented.  I wondered where I was.  I knew I was in a dream state.  There must be some reason I hadn't made it to the moon.  I looked around to see if I could figure that out.  Nomad came to mind.  I wanted to find him.  I focused on Through the Never and on opening a portal to find Nomad.  A portal opened

I looked through the portal.  I could see Nomad on the other side.  He was with some people.  They were talking to him.  He seemed pissed at them.  I wondered what was going on.  I had the idea those people were uninvited guests.  If I wanted to know what was going on I might just have to find out through them  I waved at Nomad.  He vaguely acknowledged my presence.  I telepathically asked about his friends.  He said they weren't his friends.  I said then he wouldn't mind if I borrowed a couple of them then.  I turned my portal into a vortex portal and pulled the two closest individuals through.  Nomad telepathically asked what I was going to do with them.  I responded I was going to get some answers.

Two people were looking at me now.  A man and a woman.  I asked them why they were watching Nomad.  The man said it was none of my business.  I told him that if someone is harassing my friend then it has become my business.  I asked him if he was going to cooperate and tell me what I wanted to know.  He said no.  I said I had expected that answer, so there was a backup plan.  I focused on the song Seasons in the Abyss to assimilate both of them into the collective.  The song played through and they had blank looks on their faces.  I knew it hadn't worked as well as usual since this was just their astral or dream bodies but I was receiving some information from the collective

The two people I had just assimilated were government agents but not really government working for who?  Some top secret organization... Illuminati?  The modern day Templars from Assassin's Creed?  It didn't really matter the goal of their employers is world domination by whatever means necessary.  Working on mind control through dream and astral states subliminal messages in various media television, magazines, radio  People who get a clue as to what is going on tend to disappear.  It sounded a bit too much like the modern day Templars form the Assassin's Creed game  I wanted to get more information the collective probed deeper.  They have been watching Nomad because of the moon bases that have appeared.  They have tried to watch me, but many times when they get close enough there is a really mean looking guy that glares at them and his glare is CREEPY!  The man glaring at them is Vegeta.  They have also been tracking a few of the other people who have frequently been coming to the moon bases.  They have been unable to approach either of the bases some kind of security system that operates on both the astral and dream planes.  The agents are restricted to the astral plane they are not permitted into the dream state.  They have even enlisted the use of nightstalkers to make sure they don't go into the dream state and if they do go into the dream state the dream will immediately become a nightmare.  Not all of the agents are working for this agency of their own free will some of them are being threatened or their families are being threatened

Nomad was talking to me telepathically again.  He said the others wanted their agents back.  I looked at the assimilated people.  I didn't think they would stay fully assimilated after they awakened, but maybe they would remain partially assimilated so the collective could access more information as it becomes available.  If they didn't stay partially assimilated, well, that is nothing lost.  I opened a portal back to where I got them and sent them through.  Nomad was on the other side.

"They didn't want to answer my questions," I told him, "But it didn't do them any good.  I'll tell you about it later.  Just suffice it to say they're another form of fucking Templar in my book."

"Templars?" one of the other agents questioned.

Vortex portals opened an pulled a total of four of the agents through them.  There was still one of them there.  I landed next to Nomad.  I opened a portal to go to the moon.  I looked at the remaining agent who seemed to be speechless.

"Do you think he's going to cause trouble?" I asked.

"If he is he won't be able to follow us," Nomad said.  We went through the portal.  On the other side we were just outside the gate to the biodome.  All three of us were approaching.

"Warning: hostile entity detected," the mechanical voice announced, "Step away from the biodome."

I knew the voice couldn't mean Nomad or me so I assumed it must mean the agent.   "I guess you don't have clearance to enter this area, Templar," I told him, "Too bad."

"Why do you keep calling me a Templar?" the man asked.

"Play 'Assassin's Creed' and you will know," I said, "You act just like them, so it will do since your organization doesn't have an official name since you don't exist officially."  I made a point to be sure I was dressed as an Assassin.  I altered his outfit so he was dressed as a Templar.  "You are a Templar.  I am an Assassin.  So you'd better go away or this could get ugly."

"You can't tell me what to do!" the man said as he stepped forward towards Nomad and me.

"Hostile entity detected," the mechanical voice said, "Defense systems online."  Lasers fired and hit the agent.  He was teleported a short distance away from the biodomer.

"Fuck you!" he yelled from where he was.  I flipped him the bird as Nomad and I went into the biodome

Inside the biodome I saw Nomad head over to the pond.  She was talking to a woman over there.  The woman looked familiar.  Wasn't she that female agent who had seemed to want out?  Yes.  She was.  It looked like they were having a private talk so I headed in the other direction.  Wasn't there supposed to be a party going on here?  I found it.  There were people everywhere.  Tables of food.  I spotted many familiar faces.  Q, Sephiroth, Link, Bakura, Basara, Spike, Mary, Marty, Serena, Vegeta, their twin girls, Sydney was there with Vegeta standing protectively over her, a woman in a red dress Scarlett was there near Vegeta as well, Angelina, Xena, Gabrielle had a pie that looked like it had about a dozen forms of chocolate in it, Callisto, Hercules, Joxer, Iolas, Altaïr  And there were numerous people I didn't recognize.  I wondered if they were DC's, visiting people from other worlds, or other dreamers.  It didn't really matter.  I went over to Gabrielle.  I asked her what kind of pie she was eating.  She said chocolate, of course.  She focused briefly and a pie appeared floating in front of me.  I grabbed it.  

"There's one for you," Gabrielle said as she ate more pie.  I summoned a fork and took a bite.  It was delicious.  At least four kinds of chocolate  Chocolate crust, chocolate filling made of four kinds of chocolate (white, milk, dark, and a rare red chocolate), chocolate meringue, and chocolate sprinkles on it.  Chocolate overload!  Gabrielle was loving every bite of her pie.  And so was I.  I turned to walk away from Gabrielle to look around a bit more.

"Raven?" Gabrielle said as I left.  She sounded concerned about something.  I stopped and turned back.

"What is it?" I asked her.

"Uh" she started, "I don't think it's good for Malkus to stay shut up in that house all alone.  Why did you say he wasn't allowed to be here?"

"I never said he wasn't allowed to be here," I said, "I specifically said anyone who isn't hostile is allowed to be here, from inside or outside our hidden world.  He's inside it.  So sure, he's allowed to be here.  Why did you think he wasn't?"

Gabrielle got a strange look on her face.  "He said he wasn't hmmm Ok.  I'll be back in a bit"  She opened a portal and went through.  I looked through and saw the interior of a house on the other side.  Gabrielle forcefully pushed a man through the portal.

"What are you doing?" the man asked.  I recognized Malkus.

"I don't like being lied to," Gabrielle, "Raven never said you weren't allowed to be here."

"I didn't say she had!" Malkus said.

"Well," Gabrielle said, "Since she put on the party, she's the only one who would have the right to ban anyone."

"The people here are definitely not going to want me" he looked over at Altaïr, "here when they're trying to celebrate.  Especially him."

"Altaïr?" Gabrielle asked, "He's what?  One of  about a hundred?  Just ignore him.  Besides, I'm sure he doesn't care if you're here."  She called out to Altaïr now, "Hey!  Altaïr!  Malkus is here!"

"Shut up!" Malkus said.

"So?" Altaïr called back, "Why would I care?"

"See?" Gabrielle said to Malkus, "He doesn't care.  Here," she summoned another pie, "Have some chocolate.  Chocolate makes everything better!  Actually, Serena Royale could use some chocolate, too.  And Nomad looks like he needs chocolate  Chocolate for everyone!  Come on, Malkus, help me pass out chocolate.  Everyone likes someone who comes bearing chocolate!"

I ate some more of my chocolate pie as Gabrielle dragged Malkus away towards Serena Royale and Nomad.  I was still eating pie when everything faded to black and I woke.

----------


## Raven Knight

I fell asleep with my light / sound machine playing.  I didn't have a chance to talk to Nomad this evening so I didn't know for sure if we were going to share a dream or not.  I remembered I was going to go get MoSh to take him to a private Thanksgiving dinner with Serena, Vegeta, the twins, and Sydney.  That would be my first goal.  I fell asleep with that in mind and slipped into a WILD

I found myself at school.  It was night time.  I wondered what was going on.  I hadn't tried to get there  I looked around.  I was in the parking lot.  It was dark outside.  There wasn't anyone around.  Then I spotted someone.  There was a man in a suit and tie there.  He had a black hat on and looked like someone off of the movie Men in Black.  I wondered if they were looking for aliens.  I went over to the man and asked what was going on.  He looked at me strangely.  He said to ignore him and carry on with what I was doing.  I asked who he was.  He didn't answer.  I thought for a bit, trying to figure out what strange person would be watching me.

"You're one of those remote viewing Templar assholes," I said, "Aren't you?"

"Templars?" he asked.

I made sure I was dressed as an Assassin and I changed his outfit to look like a Templar.  "Yeah.  Templars.  You're a Templar.  Any fool can see that!"

"I am not a" the man started.  I interrupted him by summoning a full sized mirror and pointing it at the man, who did look like a Templar now.

"You're a Templar," I said, "You look like an Assassin's Creed Templar, you talk like a Templar, your organization has the same goals as the Templars, thus you must be a Templar."

"You know nothing about our purposes!" the man said.

"Your organization seeks world domination through mind control," I said, "The only difference between you and the Assassin's Creed Templars is you're not using some magical piece of Eden to accomplish it.  Although if you could find one I'm sure you would gladly use it."

"You really shouldn't be asking so many questions," the man said, "We haven't even tried to get your social security number"

"That's easy my social security number is 800-81-3507.  Now why did I tell you that?"

The man laughed.  "You don't have a choice.  Let me see  800-81-3507 belongs to hey!  That's not a valid number!"

"Try turning it upside down," I said.

"705-31-8008," he said, "Let me check that"

"No" I said, "Turn it upside down, you Templar idiot!"

"Stop calling me a Templar!" he said, "Upside down L-O-S-E-I-B-O-O-B"

"Just to translate," I said, "It means you're a loser and a brainless boob.  You're a brainless Templar boob and the only way you'll develop an IQ is when you realize the Templars above you are just using you and will toss your worthless ass in the trash the instant you're no longer needed."

"I am not a Templar!" the man said.

"You look like one to me," I sad as I pointed at his Templar armor, "Your goals of world domination through mind control; those are the same goals as the Templars.  The idea that your way of thinking is the best and you can push your views on everyone else by force; the same as those Assassin's Creed Templar bastards!  So yes, you are a Templar."

"Now give me your real social security number," he said.

I thought for a bit  "455-45-51 damn!  No number looks like an 'N'!  455-45-51N5."

"There are no letters in a social security number!" he said.

"I tried" I said, "455-45-5105 not really  455-45-5145 A big closer, but still not too clear  In case you couldn't tell, Templar, it is supposed to say 'Assassins' in numbers.  Now look, I'd really like to stay here and play, but I have places to go.  See you later let me pick the time how about, say, half past NEVER?"

"This is not a game," the man said.

"But it's sooooo fun to play!" I said.  I opened a portal.  I wanted to go to the moon before finding MoSh.  The portal opened and I went through.  The Templar agent followed me.  We entered the biodome.

"Intruder detected!" a mechanical voice announced, "Security protocols initiated."  A beam teleported the Templar agent to somewhere else.  I didn't see where.  I now opened a portal to find MoSh.  A portal opened and I went through it

On the other side I was on a normal looking street.  I looked around.  I spotted Ranma no it wasn't Ranma it was MoSh.  I was here to get him.  I went over to him.

"Hey, MoSh!" I told him, "You're dreaming.  Let's go."

"What's the rush, Shampoo?" he asked.

"Shampoo?!" I asked him, "Did you just call me Shampoo?"

"Uh yeah," he said, "What else would I call you?"

"At least you didn't call me Akane," I told him, "Come on.  Sydney wants to see you."

"I have to stop the old freak," Ranma said.

"The old freak tried to steal Serena's panties," I said, making up something quick, "Vegeta caught him.  He will be in traction and out of action for a good long time.  So let's go."  I opened a portal to Serena and Vegeta's place.  MoSh stared at that.

"Where did you learn that technique, Shampoo?" he asked, "From the old ghoul?"

"I know things she never even dreamed of," I said as I pulled MoSh through the portal.

On the other side of the portal we were outside Serena's house.  A little girl came running out of the house.  I saw that MoSh looked like his normal self now.  The little girl jumped into MoSh's arms.  Sydney was sooooo happy to see him.  Serena was at the door smiling.  She had a twin on each side of her.  MoSh headed into the house.  He greeted the twins, also.  Serena looked out and saw me.

"Raven," she said, "There's plenty of food for all of us if you'd like to join us!"

It seemed like a nice offer.  But I felt the dream slipping.  "Sorry" I said, "I think I'm waking up.  Maybe I'll be back."  Everything around me faded to black as I woke.

----------


## Raven Knight

I fell asleep with a lot of negative energy tonight.  I'm not entirely sure where it came from.  I got rid of some of it killing Templars in Assassin's Creed II, but there was still plenty left when I fell asleep using my light / sound machine to slip into a WILD

I found myself in the biodome.  I was standing near the pond with the colorful fish.  I was feeling a bit negative.  I wanted to hurt someone.  I was going to find someone to hurt.  I used Through the Never and opened a portal to somewhere I was needed.  A portal opened and I used it.  I thought I heard someone say my name as I left.

"Raven!  Wait!" said a man behind me.  But the portal was already closing.

I looked around in my new location.  There was a man there with me.  I didn't recognize the location.  The place was non-descript.  Looked like the interior of the Animus in Assassin's Creed.  Nothing to see in any direction.  Just a solid ground to stand on.  I looked at the man again.  Was he the person I was ok to kill?  I had been hoping for more than one.  Like a nice army of Templars or a camp full of slave traders  Maybe this guy was powerful.  Maybe it would suffice.  He didn't look particularly powerful.  He was wearing a suit and tie.  He looked more like a banker than a warrior.  I walked over to him and asked who he was and what he wanted.  He smiled at me.  I was getting the urge to shove a hidden blade in his neck.  I fought the urge, thinking it was just my negative energy.

"You could be a very rich woman, Ms. Knight," he said, still sounding like a business man.

"What are you talking about?" I asked him, "This is a dream.  I can summon all the money I want."  I summoned a bunch of $100 bills to rain down on us.  I then summoned a rain of gold coins and then a barrel filled with assorted precious gems.  "I could summon a vault filled with gold coins and swim in it like Scrooge McDuck!"  I summoned a pool full of coins and dove in.  The pool felt like swimming in water but I was swimming in coins.  I surfaced and climbed out of the pool.  I knocked a coin out of my ear.  "So what do I want with money?"

"Not in here, of course," the man said in an impatient way, "On the physical plane.  I have the connections to get you everything you've ever wanted.  You want to start Outer Realms Software?  Consider it done.  With the best in the field to help you with every possible aspect.  So you can focus on the creative parts.  If we work together everything you've ever wanted will be yours."

"That's going to happen anyway," I said, "I am on the path I need to be on.  My energy will guide me there without selling out who are you?  You look familiar" His image changed slightly, or my perception of him changed.  He looked like Nicolae Carpathia, the deceptive anti-Christ from the Left Behind book series that I read a few of.  The meaning of that was clear.  He was lying through his teeth.

"So," Nicolae said, "Do we have a deal?"  He had a fancy looking pen and a piece of parchment.

"Do you know how I can tell you're lying?" I asked him, feeling more annoyed at him for trying to deceive me.

"What?" he asked.

"Your lips are moving," I said, "I'm really not in a good mood right now.  So you had better get lost before I tear your dick off and shove it so far up your ass that you're giving yourself a fucking blowjob!"

"You should really reconsider," Nicolae said.

"Ok," I said, "Let me see that parchment."  I went over to him.  He was smiling as he handed me the parchment.  He was smiling right up to the point where I formed Witchblade into a hidden blade and gutted him with it.

"You" Nicolae gasped out, "have made a big mistake"

"Go tell that to your father in Hell," I told him and used Battery to hit him with a bolt of lightning.  He was dead.  His body disappeared.

A portal opened behind me.  I saw Nomad through it.  I was feeling dizzy now.  I went through to see Nomad.  He was in the biodome.  He was looking at me with a concerned look.

"What's up?" I asked him, "Kill any anti-Christs lately?  I just gutted and toasted one."  I laughed a bit insanely.  The fact my laugh sounded insane made me laugh even more maniacally.

"You need healing," Nomad said.

"I need an anit-anti-Christ repellant" I said, "I bet the anti-Christ is just Robert de Sable in disguise  Those damn fucking Templars are everywhere!  They all need to die!"  I thought I shouldn't have said that  "No I'm not talking about you, Malkus you're not really with the Templars anymore  This is the land of No Templars.  No TemplarS.  That means there can be one.  And you don't really count as a Templar because you're with us now and" I was feeling even dizzier.  And I was rambling.  And Malkus wasn't even there.  So I was talking to someone who wasn't there.  Not a good sign.  I felt dizzy and then everything around me faded to black.

----------


## Raven Knight

I was in a green field.  I looked around to see where I was.  I didn't realize I was dreaming.  I walked towards a house I saw there.  It looked familiar.  I wondered if I lived there.  That didn't seem right.  The front door opened and a woman came out.  She waved to me.  I went over to see her.

"You don't have to bring MoSh this time," she said, "He's already here.  He's out back with Sydney.  He seemed upset about something.  I hope he's ok."  Serena looked a bit worried.  "Maybe you should go use a healing spell on him"

I went through the house.  A couple of girls waved at me.  I waved back.  I went outside.  I saw a pond in the back yard.  I saw MoSh and a little girl there.  MoSh was sitting on the ground.  The little girl was kneeling in front of him.  They were holding hands and looking into each other's eyes.  There was a faint blue glow around the two of them.  They were exchanging healing energy.  I went over to the two of them.  At first they didn't notice me.  I thought maybe they were too wrapped up in what they were doing.  But then Sydney looked at me.  It looked like she was in a bit of a trance.

"Hi, Raven," she said, "Sit down."

I thought that was odd, but I sat down.  Sydney slowly let go of one of MoSh's hands and took hold of my left hand.  I felt warm energy there.

"MoSh's hand" Sydney said, "Complete the circle."

I took hold of MoSh's left hand in my right one.  The energy flow felt stronger now.  I contributed my own healing spell.  I focused on the song Full Moonlight from the Devil Hunter Yohko soundtrack.  The music was playing all around us.  Sydney smiled at me.  The energy flowing through us felt really strong now.  The light surrounding us was brighter.  It seemed to reach a climax of brightness near the end of my song and then it faded out.  Sydney let go of my hand.  I let go of MoSh.  I felt really light now.  Like I could fly which I did.  I floated off the ground into the air.  I heard Sydney laugh.  I looked down.  MoSh was looking up at me strangely.  I was flying... so I must be dreaming...

A portal opened.  Nomad was there.  He asked what was going on.  I told him he had missed a healing session.

"You guys had another one and you didn't summon me?" he asked, "Damn!"

I landed beside MoSh.  Nomad also landed.  Sydney  got closer to MoSh and gave him a hug.  I realized Nomad was in my inner world

"Did you get here on your own?" I asked him.

"Sacrosanct let me in," Nomad said.

"That's good," I said, "So were we going to help your uncle?" I asked.

"Are you guys up to it?" Nomad asked.

"I'm fine," I said, "MoSh?"

He gave Sydney another hug.  "Yeah," he said, "I'm ok now."

"Come back soon," Sydney said to MoSh.

Nomad opened a portal.  We all went through it.  When we came out on the other side MoSh was in his Naga form.  Nomad was in dark armor.  I looked around to see where we were.  I didn't recognize the place.  I also didn't have much time to think about it before I was attacked.  Something big and ugly hit me hard and knocked me back into a solid wall of some kind.  I didn't know what had just hit me but I opened up with a Final Flash on it.  A blast of energy sent the ugly thing flying back in the other direction.  The thing was coming at me again.  A portal opened behind me and I fell through it

Now I was in a strange place.  A non-descript place that looked like the interior of the Animus off of Assassin's Creed.  I knew right where I was.  I looked around and spotted Nicolae Carpathia.  I grabbed him by his tailored collar and summoned a wall to slam him against.  I slammed him against the wall.

"Who the FUCK gives you the right to interrupt my dreams?" I asked him as I slammed his head against the wall a few more times.

"We can do whatever we want to," Nicolae said.

Not so fast," I said as I threw him away from me and onto the ground, "This is our town, and we crush 'em!"  I hit him with a massive gravity blast using the song Crush 'Em by Megadeth.  He was crushed to a fine paste which disappeared.  I focused on opening a portal back to where Nomad and MoSh were fighting a dream demon.  A portal opened and I went through it

MoSh was in Naga form and he was wrapped around a really ugly thing like a constrictor snake.  Nomad ran a large sword between the coils of MoSh and into the ugly thing.  I formed a Witchblade sword and cut the thing's head off, sending a bolt of lightning down into it.  The creature finally turned to dust under all of the pressure.

"You came back," Nomad said, "I thought we'd lost you!"

"Not quite," I said.  But now everything faded to black and I woke.

----------


## Kraftwerk

I'm rather confused. Why do you say you "Used" the song? (Although either way, excelent taste in music  ::D: )

----------


## Raven Knight

> I'm rather confused. Why do you say you "Used" the song? (Although either way, excelent taste in music )



By used I am just shortening things.  I focus on a specific song to focus my energy into a magic spell.  For example, when I use Battery by Metallica, I focus on it to summon a bolt of lightning.  It's how I use my magic.  ::D:

----------


## Kraftwerk

> By used I am just shortening things.  I focus on a specific song to focus my energy into a magic spell.  For example, when I use Battery by Metallica, I focus on it to summon a bolt of lightning.  It's how I use my magic.



Do you mind if I try your method? I want to see what I can get out of "The Call of Ktulu"  ::D: 
EDIT: That anti anti christ thing was pretty funny  ::D:

----------


## Raven Knight

> Do you mind if I try your method? I want to see what I can get out of "The Call of Ktulu" 
> EDIT: That anti anti christ thing was pretty funny



Go ahead and use it.  It's not really 'my' method.  A lot of people use it or something similar.  I'll be interested to see what the songs do for you.  ::D:

----------


## Kraftwerk

> Go ahead and use it.  It's not really 'my' method.  A lot of people use it or something similar.  I'll be interested to see what the songs do for you.



I think I'll try playing the riffs on an electric guitar. That should yeild interesting results!

----------


## Raven Knight

I was in a forest.  I looked around to see where I was.  I didn't recognize the place.  I didn't realize I was dreaming.  I started walking.  I wasn't sure where I was going.  I walked until I reached an open area.  I could see a town of some kind in front of me.  It looked like something out of an RPG.  Or out of Assassin's Creed  That thought entered my mind as well.  I still didn't think of the idea I might be dreaming.  I walked towards the city.  The city was surrounded on two sides by mountainous cliffs and the third side was ocean.  The direction I was coming from was the only way to access it.  There was a road leading into the city.  The road was off to my right.  I stood there looking at the city for a few minutes.  It was a really cool place.  I was trying to think how I had gotten there.  I had no memory of how I had gotten there.  Maybe I should do a reality check.  I tried to fly.  I was able to do it!  I became lucid

I was now flying over the city.  It was pretty cool.  I flew in lower.  I could see people walking on the streets.  Some of them stopped what they were doing an pointed up at me in shock.  They weren't used to seeing people flying in the sky!  I quickly flew from the city.  I saw people coming on the road near the edge of the forest.  There was what looked like a small army of Templars!  They were all Templars!  I remembered an earlier dream where I had been wanting some Templars to kill.  I wasn't particularly looking for that any more.  I wondered what they wanted with the city.  I landed in the forest near the group of Templars.  I heard them talking.

"It is almost sundown," a person who appeared to be a high ranking Templar said, "At sundown our operatives inside will be on guard duty.  They will leave the gates open and keep our approach quiet so we will easily get into the city.  Everyone must die!  Everyone in there is either an Assassin or they are working with the Assassins, so spare no one!  Get ready, it's almost time!"

I saw that the sun was setting over the ocean.  They were going after sundown.   This attack clearly had to be stopped.  I moved around and stepped out in the middle of the road.  I was in front of the Templars now.  I looked at them.  There were a lot of them.  What was it, every single Templar they could find?  I was guessing there were at least 100 Templars there.  No it looked like more.  Apparently they didn't want to leave anything to chance.  They wanted everyone in that town to die.  I walked over to one of the Templars who was checking his gear.

"Wow" I said, "How many of us are there?"

Without even looking the man responded.  "782," he said, "We got the group from Lawrence to join us.  They'll never see this coming.  This will be easy!"

"Easy, eh?" I asked, "Those are famous last words, you know.  Underestimate your opponents and then you find yourself with a blade through your chest."

"Not going to happen," the Templar said, "No advance warning, we out number them, those stupid Assassins won't know what hit them!"  he seemed pretty excited about the upcoming slaughter.

"There are more important things than numbers, you know," I said to him.  I was wondering if he was ever going to look over at me.

"Stop worrying!" the Templar said as he finally looked up, "Nothing is going to go" he saw me, dressed as an Assassin, "uh"  He had a really stupid look on his face, "There's an Assassin here!"

"What is the meaning of this?" the leader Templar asked as he pushed his way over to us.

"Hi," I said to him, flashing a smile, "I just came to deliver a message to you guys."

"If you're offering surrender, don't bother," the leader said.

"No," I said, "It's really more of a warning.  I'd turn back if I was you."

"What?" the leader asked.

"I'd turn back if I was you," I said, "So to put it in terms even a Templar can understand, if anyone here values their hide, they had better run away and hide."  I noticed the sun was completely set now.

"The sun has set," the Templar leader finally said, "And it is the last one that you or any of your kind will see!  Go!  Kill everyone!"

I turned and ran out into the middle of the area between the forest and the city.  I heard people behind me jeering.  "Run, you pathetic Assassin!  You don't know you're already dead!"

I stopped and turned to face the advancing army.  I used Battery and called three bolts of lightning between me and them.  That made them stop.  There were so many of them  I could call in help  I focused on doing that.  A portal opened.  At first no one came through.

"This would be your last chance to turn back!" I yelled at the group, making my voice impossibly loud.  That seemed to make them mad.  People were coming through the portal now.  Sephiroth, Bakura, Link, Spike, Xena, Gabrielle, Callisto, Joxer, Hercules, and Iolas came through in a group.  Spike came over to me and looked at the Templars.

"Couldn't you have found more of them, luv?" Spike said, "There might not be enough to go around"

"What are you idiots waiting for?" the lead Templar yelled, "Kill them!  Kill them all!

The portal closed and the Templar army surged forward.  Another portal in the air opened.  A giant snake with wings soared out.  A man who was half human and half jaguar jumped off of the serpent.  MoSh and Nomad!  I summoned another round of lightning to hit some of the Templars.  That method would take way too long.  I heard an alarm going off inside the city.  Apparently the lightning had been impossible to overlook.  Even if the guards had kept quiet, the thunder hadn't!  The gates of the city opened and a wave of armed Assassins came rushing out.  I was hoping they could tell who was on their side!  Not that it really mattered.  All of us have Witchblades that could block any misdirected attacks from a confused Assassin along with the deliberate ones from asshole Templars.

I focused on the song Divide by Disturbed.  "I'm one impressive motherf-er, now wouldn't you say?  Divide(2), Divide(4), Divide(8), Divide(16 of me).  The 16 of us charged out there to fight.  The song continued.  "I'm one aggressive mother-fer, now wouldn't you say?  Divide(32), Divide(64), Divide(128), Divide(256 of me)!"  The fight was such complete chaos it was nearly impossible to keep track of who was doing what.  I noted MoSh dive down from the sky a few times, I saw flashes of magical energy.  I summoned a lightning storm to hit many Templars since each of me did the spell.  There were now so many of us that the Templar army didn't last long.  The fight ended and I re-merged back to one.

I looked around now and saw there was only our people and a bunch of Assassins.  Apparently the Assassins had identified we were allies.  There was one more thing to do  I needed to find one of the higher ranking Assassins they had spies amongst them.  I grabbed one of the Assassins and said I had important information about spies amongst them.  He directed me to another Assassin.  I went over to that other Assassin.  I noticed that one looked like Altaïr.  I was glad it wasn't some piece of shit like Al Mualim.  I told Altaïr what I had heard about the guards working for the Templars and their plan to let the Templars in for a surprise attack.  He said that explained why they hadn't been on duty where they should've been.  He thanked me for the help and the information.  He turned and quickly left to talk to another Assassin.  Then they left.  I was wondering if there was anything else that would need to be done when everything around me faded to black and I woke.

----------


## Raven Knight

Note:  I somehow had two versions of this same dream.  The first part is the same as the last dream.  To make it read properly the entire dream is here, but the first part that is a duplicate of the later part is in purple so if you already read the first part in the previous dream it is easy to skip to the new material.

I was in a forest.  I looked around to see where I was.  I didn't recognize the place.  I didn't realize I was dreaming.  I started walking.  I wasn't sure where I was going.  I walked until I reached an open area.  I could see a town of some kind in front of me.  It looked like something out of an RPG.  Or out of Assassin's Creed  That thought entered my mind as well.  I still didn't think of the idea I might be dreaming.  I walked towards the city.  The city was surrounded on two sides by mountainous cliffs and the third side was ocean.  The direction I was coming from was the only way to access it.  There was a road leading into the city.  The road was off to my right.  I stood there looking at the city for a few minutes.  It was a really cool place.  I was trying to think how I had gotten there.  I had no memory of how I had gotten there.  Maybe I should do a reality check.  I tried to fly.  I was able to do it!  I became lucid

I was now flying over the city.  It was pretty cool.  I flew in lower.  I could see people walking on the streets.  Some of them stopped what they were doing an pointed up at me in shock.  They weren't used to seeing people flying in the sky!  I quickly flew from the city.  I saw people coming on the road near the edge of the forest.  There was what looked like a small army of Templars!  They were all Templars!  I remembered an earlier dream where I had been wanting some Templars to kill.  I wasn't particularly looking for that any more.  I wondered what they wanted with the city.  I landed in the forest near the group of Templars.  I heard them talking.

"It is almost sundown," a person who appeared to be a high ranking Templar said, "At sundown our operatives inside will be on guard duty.  They will leave the gates open and keep our approach quiet so we will easily get into the city.  Everyone must die!  Everyone in there is either an Assassin or they are working with the Assassins, so spare no one!  Get ready, it's almost time!"

I saw that the sun was setting over the ocean.  They were going after sundown.   This attack clearly had to be stopped.  I moved around and stepped out in the middle of the road.  I was in front of the Templars now.  I looked at them.  There were a lot of them.  What was it, every single Templar they could find?  I was guessing there were at least 100 Templars there.  No it looked like more.  Apparently they didn't want to leave anything to chance.  They wanted everyone in that town to die.  I walked over to one of the Templars who was checking his gear.

"Wow" I said, "How many of us are there?"

Without even looking the man responded.  "782," he said, "We got the group from Lawrence to join us.  They'll never see this coming.  This will be easy!"

"Easy, eh?" I asked, "Those are famous last words, you know.  Underestimate your opponents and then you find yourself with a blade through your chest."

"Not going to happen," the Templar said, "No advance warning, we out number them, those stupid Assassins won't know what hit them!"  he seemed pretty excited about the upcoming slaughter.

"There are more important things than numbers, you know," I said to him.  I was wondering if he was ever going to look over at me.

"Stop worrying!" the Templar said as he finally looked up, "Nothing is going to go" he saw me, dressed as an Assassin, "uh"  He had a really stupid look on his face, "There's an Assassin here!"

"What is the meaning of this?" the leader Templar asked as he pushed his way over to us.

"Hi," I said to him, flashing a smile, "I just came to deliver a message to you guys."

"If you're offering surrender, don't bother," the leader said.

"No," I said, "It's really more of a warning.  I'd turn back if I was you."

"What?" the leader asked.

"I'd turn back if I was you," I said, "So to put it in terms even a Templar can understand, if anyone here values their hide, they had better run away and hide."  I noticed the sun was completely set now.

"The sun has set," the Templar leader finally said, "And it is the last one that you or any of your kind will see!  Go!  Kill everyone!"

I teleported to the middle of the clear area between the forest and the city.  The Templar army was surging forward.  I started my spell.  "And suddenly the unreal silence is broken by a lament, a lament coming up from the deepest, darkest, abyss, and from the seven gates of the dark fortress the dead come back to life to face them this is Hell!"  By this time the Templars were all surging around me.  A couple of them had tried to kill me as they passed but Witchblade had blocked the attacks.  "Immortal fire, now rise, light my heart, light my way through the darkness, a guardian of space and time!"  A blazing white circle of flame expanded around me, incinerating Templars by the dozens.  Incinerating them and leaving nothing left but ash.  The spell came to an end.  There were still a few Templars around the periphery of the effect zone of the spell that were stunned into being immobile.

I was waiting to see if the remaining Templars would fight or run for it.  It seemed if they had a brain among them they would run for it.  Before anyone could react a portal opened.  And something came through  I wasn't sure what it was.  The something came crashing to the ground.  It immediately got up.  The thing looked like it was part wolf, part tiger, and all nasty.  The creature immediately pounced on a Templar.  He tore the screaming Templar open with his claws and threw the mangled corpse aside.  The creature pounced on a second templar and ripped his head off.  There were a few remaining Templars that decided to run for it now.  The creature wasn't going to let them go.  He jumped on each Templar in turn and eviscerated them.  I heard the last Templar begging for his life as the creature tore his body in half.  A monster that hates Templars?  What would I discover next?  That the monster also hates Assassin witches!  He charged at me now.  I jumped into the sky to avoid the first attack.  Why was he attacking me?

"Hey!  Stupid!" I yelled at him, "I'm not a fucking Templar!"  Apparently that didn't matter.  The creature attacked me again.  It seemed totally berserk!  I used Battery and hit it with a bolt of lightning.  The creature came at me again.  I focused on a different song this time.  I used Enter Sandman by Metallica as a magic spell.  Dark energy came from the sky, light energy came from the ground, and where they met there was a huge explosion.  The explosion was centered right on the creature.  I focused on Through the Never and on sending it back where it belonged.  It seemed to be a wild animal out of its element.  I didn't really want to kill it.  A portal opened.  I used a tendril of Witchblade to snag the stunned creature and throw it through the portal.

The Assassins!  There were still spies among the Assassins!  I looked over towards the city.  The gates were closed, but there were Assassins outside.  They were watching me closely.  I went over towards them.  They didn't seem to know how to react to me.  I wondered who I could trust with the information I had.

"Altaïr!" I finally said, "I need to talk to Altaïr!  It's very important!"

There was muttering amongst the Assassins and then one Assassin came to the front.

"I am Altaïr," he said, "And who are you?  And what just happened out here?"

I went over to Altaïr.  He was watching me closely.  One of the others told me to stay back.  Altaïr said not to worry, he didn't think I was an enemy.  I told Altaïr what I had heard about the spies amongst them, and that they were supposed to be on guard duty tonight and were going to let a bunch of attacking Templars inside.  I told him that the Templar attackers had been eliminated, but the spies were still there.  Altaïr looked at me for a good long while.  I felt like he was probing my mind I didn't block.  I thought he was probably just trying to tell if I was being truthful.  He apparently decided and went back to one of the other Assassins.  Several other Assassins left quickly.  Altaïr came back to me.  He said he had seen that I was telling the truth, and there were actually a few that had been behaving strangely and he had suspected them.  But they kept finding excuses not to be around him long.  He had developed the ability to see into a person's mind and tell if they were telling the truth.  He thanked me for the information.  He said he would still like to know what had happened out there.  There had been explosions and lights  I told him I didn't have time, but I didn't think any Templars would be back soon.  I had to go, and I didn't have a choice in the matter.  Everything around me faded to black as I woke.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Multi-dimensional dream. Amazing. Batman threw Saberwolf into a portal. Maybe he went right into your dream. haha. Well, yeah, he is a Berserker. He attacks everything in sight when he is in berserk mode.

----------


## Spi

Hey just this morning I pinged (pointing teleportation) to the dreamsharing moon and sang "WakingNomad Raven Knight" over and over while dancing my arms. Did you guys see me?

----------


## Serenity

When I'm eventually better at LD-ing (this whole once a month thing isn't cutting it right now, lol), I'm going to cleric myself up and come heal you guys on your adventures  :tongue2:

----------


## Raven Knight

My first goal for the night was a healing spell on MoSh.  I fell asleep with my light / sound machine on and the goal of going to the moon where I would meet up with Nomad and Basara for this healing spell.  I slipped into a WILD…

I was in the biodome.  I was standing beside the koi pond.  I watched the colorful fish for a bit before looking around to see where everyone was.  Basara was there.  He was sitting on a bench near the koi pond.  There was a woman there with him.  He was playing his guitar.  I knew the woman.  Serena Royale.  I remembered that we wanted to try to make contact with her IRL if that was possible.  I went over to the two of them.

"Serena," I said.  She looked up at me.

"Huh?" she asked.

"You're a dreamer, right?" I asked, "We're from the same world?"

"Yes," she said.

"Here…" I said, "I'm going to give you my email address.  Do you think you can send me an email?  Seek Destry at aol.com.  Got that?  The word 'Seek' followed by the word 'Destroy' minus the 'O' then the at sign then aol.com.  Let me write it so you can see it…"  I focused on contacting some bees.  They came to me.  Instead of just writing it I directed the bees to spell the email address on the ground.  They formed '[email protected]' on a clear area of dirt.  Then they flew into the air in the same formation.  "Can you remember that?" I asked, "Send me an email.

"I'll try…" she said.

"Now you're email…" I said, "Can you give me your email address?"

"They won't let me get the message…" she said.

"Set one up?" I asked.

"Maybe…" she said, "But they watch everything…"

"Email me," I said, "Set up an email address… and I’ll try to send you a message.  Coded.  Yes, it has to be coded.  But I can't give you the key… or at least I can't record the key in the dreams I post…  Since you have to set up an email address I can make up a code."

"They'll crack your code," she said.

"Maybe…" I said, "But I spent my spare time all through school making up codes so I could send secret messages to friends… too bad I didn't have friends to send the messages to…  I'll pull some crazy code out of my ass.  Then I'll try to give you the code key in a dream… but not post it… because if this proves to be real, I want to do it right… damn!  I wish I'd watched more spy movies!  Hey!  I'm thinking of a code already!  But for now, just email me."

"I'll try," she said.

A portal opened.  Nomad came through it.  He looked at me then at Basara the at Serena Royale.  I told him I had talked to her, but he could too.  I went over to the koi pond and waited.  I gazed into the water and meditated a bit.  My mind wandered.  It wandered to the code I was thinking of.  Would it be too easy to crack?  Would it be too complicated so the recipient couldn't crack it?  I wouldn't know until I made it up…  I had been there for a bit when Nomad was behind me.  Basara was there with him.

"Ready to go heal MoSh?" he asked.

"Yeah," I said, "Let's go."

I focused on a portal to find MoSh.  The portal opened and we went through it.  On the other side we were in a bedroom.  There was a man in the bed.  And there was something UGLY sitting on top of him.  I fired a tendril from Witchblade and pulled the hideous thing off of him.  It looked like a mutant slug thing… it was shiny and black and slimy looking.  And it had teeth!  Sooooo many teeth!  It had been biting MoSh!  It still had blood dripping from its mouth.  I slammed it into the wall hard.  Nomad grabbed it before it could recover and threw it through a portal to some unknown location.  I looked at MoSh.  The thing had been biting him right over his chest.  That would explain a lot…  We took MoSh to the Healing Glen and did a session of healing on him.  I woke up after the healing was complete.

$2,113.22,_____Starting balance
-__$24.41_____Gas
-___24.37_____Groceries
-___47.44_____Used Assassin's Creed II
-___34.33_____Loan to a friend
+_____.24_____Found on the ground
$1,982.91______Final balance

----------


## Man of Shred

That sounds freaky. I wonder if theres a way to detect these creatures?

----------


## Raven Knight

I was on the moon.  I was outside of the biodome.  There was a group of us there.  Spike, Link, Bakura, Persian, Altaïr, Pixie, Selene, Allison, MoSh

"You're dreaming, luv," Spike said from beside me, "Do a reality check if you don't believe me."

But I did believe him.  I did a nose-pinch reality check and found I could breathe.  I became lucid

Nomad was also there and he came over to me.  He said he wanted to kill some Templars.  I wondered why he specifically wanted to kill Templars I told him to go play Assassin's Creed and he could kill lots of Templars.  He said he was sure I could find somewhere.  I said sure I could.  I glanced around the moon and saw a man watching us.  He was just standing there.  I focused and changed his outfit to that of a Templar.

"There's a Templar" I said to Nomad but Allison was already on him.

"Die, you Templar bastard!" She pulled out a sword and ran the remote viewer Templar through.  He was quite surprised by that and the body disappeared.  "Any more?" Allison asked.

Nomad was laughing, "He never saw that coming!"

"Sure there are more," I said, "But we need a portal to find them."  I focused on Through the Never and on getting to a location where we might be needed to eliminate some Templars.  A portal opened and we all went through it

On the other side we were just outside a city.  There were walls around the city but there was an open gate.  I wondered who had left the gate open.  Q appeared in a flash of white light.

"A bit of background information," he said, "A traitor let a bunch of Templars in the city.  But they were spotted as they entered.  So all of the civilians are currently hiding in safe hidden rooms under their homes.  The Templars are roaming the streets looking to kill anything that moves.  There are also Assassins prowling the streets.  It might be best if you all looked like Assassins, though if you prefer your alternate forms they'll just have to deal with the presence of werewolves, vampires, cat men, and giant serpents."  He looked at Allison, then Spike, then Nomad, then MoSh as he spoke, "To start you'll all look like Assassins that way if you meet up with them they'll identify you as allies.  He snapped his fingers once, then again and disappeared.  Now the only one of us that didn't look like an Assassin was Persian, who was still a big cat.  We went into the city and split up to locate the Templars

I was wandering down a deserted street in a city that looked like an RPG.  It seemed deserted.  I wondered if there was any chance we had ended up in the wrong place.  I continued looking.  I spotted someone ahead.  He kicked a door to a house down.  Two people went inside.  I followed them.  They were looking everywhere in the house.  Turning things upside down, tearing the contents out of closets  I followed them as they went into the bedroom

"You guys are going to clean up this mess, right?" I asked them from the bedroom door, "I mean, walking into someone else's house and making such a mess is just plain rude."

They stopped what they were doing.  One of the Templars had a pair of women's panties in his hand.  They looked over at me now.

"There's a PERVERT in the BEDROOM!" I said pointing at the Templar with the panties, "Do you guys go on panty raids often?  Does Robert de Sable know about your secret hobby?  Or is he in on it with you?  Maybe he's the real pervert and he just sends you off to go on panty raids for him."

"I am not a pervert!" the Templar with the panties said as he threw them aside, "And you are dead, Assassin!"  They both attacked me.  I focused on producing a bra on the end of one of their swords, the sword of the Templar who had been holding the panties.  The other one didn't stop, but the one with the lingerie adorned sword stopped in surprise.  I got in a sword fight with the other Templar and I quickly won.

"Now for the pervert," I said, "Or are you just looking for women's lingerie?  I see you found yourself a brazier"

"Shut up, Assassin!" he said as he tried to shake the bra off of his sword, "You're nothing but a murderer!"

Note: I was getting pissed and I lost part of my lucidity...

"And just what did you come in this house for?" I asked him, thinking he had no right to say such a thing, "To pass out cigars to the men, flowers to the women, and candy to the children?  Or to cut them open and laugh as they bleed to death?  You have no right to call anyone a murderer when that is what you came here to do!"  I was thinking I was letting myself get too pissed off Vegeta would chew me out if I was his student keep a soul of ice soul of ice

The Templar wasn't doing any better than I was at the soul of ice thing.  He attacked me.  I greeted him with a blast of flames.  He was completely incinerated.  I heard someone scream outside and the roar of a wild animal.  I wondered what was going on.  I went back outside.  I was looking for what was going on.  I heard someone yelling up above me.  I looked up and saw a flying Templar!  Actually he wasn't flying he was falling.  It appeared he had just come from the other side of a wall.  And he was heading straight for me.  I positioned my sword so he landed on it.  He was killed instantly.  I headed down a side alley to see if I could find more roaming Templars.

I came around the corner and came face-to-face with a man.  I was about to attack him when I saw he was an Assassin.  I didn't recognize him.

"Excuse me, brother," he muttered as he went to go around me.

"That's sister," I said.

He stopped suddenly and looked over at me.  "Surely they aren't so desperate they have women fighting!" he seemed shocked by the idea.

"And exactly what is that supposed to mean?" I asked him, feeling annoyed again, "Are you going to stand there and be a complete asshole?  Do you even know the difference between a Templar Knight and some idiot on a panty raid to steal a bunch of women's lingerie?"

"What" he started, apparently confused.

"Well there is no difference," I said.  I wanted to say something silly because I didn't want to get so mad at this guy's attitude that I killed him.  "I found two of them on a pantie raid.  One of them was admiring a brazier he had just found."  Now I was laughing.

"A brazier?" he asked, clearly confused now.

"What?" I asked, "Are you on a secret panty raid, too?  Because you're certainly not looking for Templars!"  There was a Templar sneaking up behind him.  "I'll show you what a woman can do in battle!"  I charged at the Assassin and the Templar behind him.  It was clear the Assassin thought I'd snapped and was attacking him and he didn't seem sure of how to respond to that.  It was obvious he didn't want to fight a fellow Assassin whether that was a man or a woman.  Right as I got in front of the Assassin I jumped into the air and did a flip, coming down right on top of the Templar behind him sword first.  I drove the sword right into his head.  He crumpled to the ground in a heap.  The Assassin turned around and saw the Templar I had just killed.

"That was" he started.

"Just shut up," I said, I was still annoyed at him, "I have heard enough shit out of your mouth.  It's obvious to see why YOU'LL never get laid!"

"Wait!  I just wanted to" he said as I climbed up a wall quickly and dropped down on the other side right on top of a Templar whom I beheaded.  There was another Templar baring down on me.  I used Battery and hit him with a bolt of lightning.  I saw the asshole Assassin looking over the wall.

"I'd like to see you do THAT, shit head!" I yelled at him, "Can you summon the power of the storm?  No?  I didn't think so!"

I jumped into the air and flew this time to get to the top of one of the taller buildings.  I looked around at the roads below.  I spotted a pair of Templars.  I used Battery and hit them with lightning.  I saw another Templar get torn apart by a werewolf.  I saw one get their neck ripped open by Spike.  Templars were dying all over the city.  I saw Nomad outside the city wall chasing down a couple of Templars.  They would never get away.  Excellent!  Time to find more of them.  I was heading back into the maze when everything faded to black and I woke.

----------


## Baron Samedi

:laugh:

----------


## Royalpeach

Hah! I'd have loved to see the look on that sexist asshole's face when you dropped that lightning bolt!  :laugh:

----------


## Raven Knight

I had some goals for the night Plans to attempt a healing spell on SaberWolf, who was actually the strange creature who showed up and killed a bunch of Templars.  He is part wolf and part saber tooth tiger.  I also wanted to speak to my late brother, John and go to a place called Green Sea.  Unfortunately, I failed to slip into a WILD

I was in a strange place.  It was a green field outside a small town.  I looked around to see where I was.  I started walking through the town.  It was a nice little town.  Peaceful.  It looked like it was right out of an RPG.  But it didn't look like Assassin's Creed for a change.  I wasn't expecting Templars to be hanging out there.  I was walking down the street looking at the buildings on the side of the road.  A pretty little town that looked um I am bad with identifying architecture French maybe.  From a long time ago.  I had stopped for a minute when someone came up behind me and put his arms around me.  I did a double take and turned around to see a strange man with his face in my face.

"Have you never heard of the term 'personal space' you jerk?" I asked as I pushed him away.

"Come, now, Belle," he said, "We're to be married.  We're going to spend a lot of time closer than this!"

I eyeballed him.  It hadn't really registered that he had called me Belle.  He looked like he was all muscle and no brains.  "Married?" I asked, "Me?  To you?  If you really believe that you'd better do a reality check because you're dreaming."

"Yes, my love," he said, "It is your dream come true.  You will have the honor of wedding me."

"My dream?" I asked, "More like a nightmare.  I'd sooner marry the town drunk."

"Are you crazy?" a stupid looking woman asked me, "Any girl would kill to marry Gaston!"

I couldn't help myself I started laughing at the name.  "Gaston?" I asked through giggles, "GAS-TON?  As in a ton of shit creating foul gasses?  You certainly smell like foul gasses!  I'd thought maybe you'd cut the cheese, but maybe you always smell like that!"  Then to the stupid blond woman, "Lady, if you want him, he's yours.  If I married him I'm sure I would kill and it would be him that would die!"

The girl screamed and ran.  I wondered why.  I hadn't threatened to kill her, just Gaston.  "Wait!" I called after her, "I'm not really going to kill anyone!"

"The girl belongs to me," a growling voice said from behind me.  I turned to see a strange creature there.  He looked like he was half tiger and half wolf.

"Tttake her" Gaston said as a foul odor wafted over from him and I noticed a wet spot spreading from his crotch "She's all yours" he said just before he turned and ran.

"Well," I said sarcastically as I rolled my eyes, "Isn't he just the world's biggest hero?"

The creature seemed to not pay any attention to Gaston.  He just grabbed me and took off with me.  I didn't feel threatened, so I didn't fight him.  I was wondering where we were going.  He was fast.  He leaped over wide chasms and sped through forests at dizzying speeds.  I loved it!  I was on his back now and I buried my face in his soft fur.  He had fur as soft as his feline part indicated he would.  I finally saw our destination.  There was a castle.  It was a big castle, although it looked a bit in disrepair.  He climbed up the outside of the castle and went into a room at the top of a tower through an open window.  He threw me down on the bed, which was very soft and big.  He looked at me for a bit as if unsure what to do now.  He finally, seeming a bit frustrated, snarled that dinner would be in a half hour and I would be attending to dine with him.  He still seemed frustrated.  He finally ripped the door off of a beautiful dresser and indicated that it was full of dresses.

Note: Somewhere in here I went semi-lucid...

"Get dressed," he said before leaving the room and slamming the door behind him.

I tried the door.  It was locked.  What was with thus guy?  I looked through the room.  It was a beautiful room.  Bigger than my house!  A bed that looked like the definition of the word luxury.  Beautiful furniture (except for the broken piece).  It looked like a room fit for a princess.  So what gives?  This guy was trying to lock me in the lap of luxury?

"SHUT UP!" I heard the creature yelling somewhere beyond the door, "I'm doing the best I can!  She can't leave me!  I won't let her!"

Something was not right with him.  I thought I wanted to find out more.  I didn't sense him to be a threat, but he wasn't well.  I could find out more by attending dinner with him.  I looked at the dresses in the broken dresser.  They were all so beautiful.  I went through them and finally selected a beautiful blue one.  I put it on and finally looked at myself in the mirror.  I noticed I didn't really look like myself.  I looked mostly like this picture.

I really liked the dress.  And I liked how I looked in it.  I felt like a princess.  I was still admiring my own reflection when there was a violent pounding on the door.

"Hey!" came the creature yelling, "It's time!  Are you ready?  You are coming!"

"Yes," I said, "I'm ready."  I went to the door and opened it.  It wasn't locked now.  I saw the creature disappear around a corner.  I wondered where I was supposed to go.

"Ma chere Mademoiselle," came a voice from near my feet, "Come with me, please."  I looked down.  There was a candelabra standing there talking to me!  I thought that was really strange.  I didn't think to do a reality check, though.  ::disconcerted::  I followed the talking candelabra down the hall and around the corner I had seen the creature disappear through.  There were stairs there which the candelabra hopped down easily as I followed.  The castle looked like it had been beautiful once.  It was kind of neglected now, but I could still see the beauty.  We entered a huge dining room.  There was a huge table laid out with all manners of food and drink.  The creature was at one end of the table, standing on two legs now.  He looked surprised to see me.  His jaw dropped a bit.  I was expecting him to drool but he stopped short of that.  I felt like laughing but I kept it to a smile.  I didn't want to offend.

"You came" he said.

"Of course," I said, "Why wouldn't I?"

"That's never happened before," he said, "None of the others came they all ran."

"Well," I said, "That's rather rude.  It would be rude of me to run away after you got me away from that gas bag that called himself Gaston, took me on a most amazing ride through the forest, gave me this beautiful dress, and laid out this wonderful meal!"

"So you'll dine with me?" he asked, somewhat hesitantly.  It didn't fit his image at all.

"Sure," I said.  I went to the seat next to his and sat down.  There was all sorts of food.  A big roast.  A whole ham.  A roast turkey.  Breads.  A big bowl of soup.  Several desserts in the form of cakes and pies.  A few vegetables, though not many.  This was not a vegetarian's banquet but the creature didn't look even remotely vegetarian.  I wondered if he ate any of the vegetables or if they were more for me.  The creature grabbed the whole ham and tore into it like a Neanderthal.  The talking candelabra looked frustrated.

"You're in the presence of a lady," he said, "Try to behave like a gentleman"  The creature snarled at the candelabra but then he did try to eat more carefully, though still with his paws.  I ate a few things.  My favorite was the dessert.  Chocolate cake.  Raspberry / strawberry / blackberry pie with whipped cream on it.  I wasn't really thinking about calories I had been sooooo thin and pretty in my reflection.  One splurge couldn't hurt.  And I didn't want to offend my host by not eating.  By the time I finished the creature was just sitting there watching me eat.  He seemed to be enjoying that.

"Thank you for that wonderful meal," I said to him, "and now"

"Now you want to go?" he roared.

"No!" I said quickly, "Not at all!  I want to thank you with a performance.  I sing.  I dance.  I wanted to show you.  And I have a gift  You provide the food, I can provide the entertainment."  I was thinking I knew what he needed.  A song.  A healing song.

"Oh" he said, "Well, ok then."

I got up and took an amulet from my pocket.  The amulet depicted a wolf jumping up on the right side of it and a tiger jumping down on the left side with a crystal in the middle.  It looked like the tiger and the wolf were chasing each other around the crystal.  I went over to the creature and showed him the amulet before fastening it around his neck.  His fur was soft.  I stroked his fur as I put the amulet on which he seemed to like.  I then went to a clear area of the dining room.  There was plenty of room.  I focused on the song Touch My Heart from the Devil Hunter Yohko soundtrack.  The song played through as I danced to it.  The creature seemed entranced by my performance.  Golden energy was flowing around and through him.  It was also flowing into his amulet.  The song ended.  The creature looked very relaxed now.

"So you're not leaving?" he asked.

"I'm afraid I don't have a choice," I said, "I'm another dreamer and I'll wake up.  How do you feel?"

"Better than in a long time," he said.

"Good," I said as I stroked his fur one more time before everything faded to black and I woke.

----------


## Raven Knight

I was in the biodome.  I looked around to see where I was.  I was right beside the koi pond.  Nomad was in lotus position floating over the pond.  He floated over to me and landed beside me.  Q appeared shortly after he landed.  Q looked over at me and smiled.

"In case you haven't checked," Q said to me, "This is a dream.  Do a reality check."

I did a reality check by trying to fly.  I found I could fly.  I was dreaming.

I landed behind Nomad, who was half jaguar and half human.  I stroked his fur it was just too soft to resist.  Q gave me a little smile.  He told me I didn't want to forget about going to see John tonight.  I said ok.  I felt like I miss John.  Q said he would get us to the center world by the source.

"So, Nomad," he said to Nomad, "Are you coming?"

"Yeah," Nomad said.

Q snapped his fingers.  The scene shifted.  We were now in a beautiful place  I looked around.  There were some trees and a lake there.  I saw someone over there.  Nomad was looking around.  He said he saw someone he knew.  He wandered off.  I asked Q where he was going.  Q said he had spotted some dearly departed of his own past.  Q smiled and disappeared.  I walked towards the figure at the lake.  It was a man.  He was playing with a dog.  I got close enough to recognize them.  The man was John, my late brother.  The dog was his dog Red.  Red was a mutt that included some golden retriever.  John threw something into the water.  Red jumped into the water to chase it.  I reached John.  He turned and saw me.  We hesitated briefly and then we were in each other's arms in a hug.

"I've missed seeing you," I said, "We just finished Thanksgiving and you were what was missing."  I felt like crying and laughing at the same time.  For a while we just sat by the lake and talked.  About me, about my school progress, about my mother, about the things that have been happening in our lives, about the Dallas Cowboys, about his two dogs that are still alive, about our dogs  About anything and everything.  We also petted and threw a squeaky toy for Red.  She was sooooo happy.  It was such a nice place to be just sitting there and talking to John.

We had been talking for a while.  I remembered that I wanted to ask him about the conspiracies he used to believe in, but I felt awkward about it.  Like it was inconsiderate of me to do that.  We sat there in silence for a while.  It was nice to be there with him.  I finally got the nerve to say something

"Remember when you used to talk about people always watching us?" I asked John.

"Oh, you mean the government?" he asked, "Yeah."

"I'm just wondering if all that was true, or if you were just talking" I said.

"Yeah," he said, "I remember that.  You and mom thought it was nuts."

"Well" I said, "Now I'm not so sure It is seeming like maybe you were right.  Did you know anything for certain about them?  Or just theories?"

"Mostly theories," he said, "I didn't have any proof of anything."

"Ok," I said, "And I am looking for anything.  Theories are good.  Did any of those theories involve remote viewers?  People watching you through astral projection and dreams?"

"They trained people for that," John said, "At least for the remote viewing thing I don't know about the dreams."

"I am in a dream right now," I told John, "I am visiting you through a dream."

"You can do that?" John asked, "Then why don't you come more often?  And bring mom!"

"She can't do it," I said, "She doesn't believe."

"Oh," John said disappointedly.

"I have been sharing dreams with someone I met online.  And we set up a permanent meeting place in the dream realm version of the moon.  And now it seemed there are always weird people watching us.  Maybe from someone's government, maybe from something beyond that  Did you have any information that they might have been after you for?  That they might have wanted to keep you quiet about?"

"Me?" John asked, "Nah.  I just had theories.  Nothing concrete.  I died primarily because I smoked too much.  I know that now.  If only I could've seen that before it was too late"

"So what was your theory as to what they were after?" I asked.

"Control of the world," John said, "which they pretty much already had.  There's hardly anything that happens that they don't have some input over.  And they used subliminal messages and drugs to keep people from realizing what was happening.  And the few that did realize were labeled crazies."

"Damn Templars," I muttered.

"Damn who?" John asked.

"Templars," I said, "I have been calling them Templars.  They act just like Templars.  But the question is how can they be stopped?

"Stopped?" John asked, "They can't be.  They've been doing it since the dawn of time and they will keep doing it until human kind destroys itself.  I never figured they could be stopped  I just didn't want to be one of their pawns.  If you can do that you have won."

"No," I said, "An Assassin has to fight the Templars in whatever way possible."

"An assassin?" John asked, looking at me strangely, "Did you just tell me you've become an assassin?"

"Not in our home world," I said, "I am completely helpless there.  In the other dimensions, yes, sometimes."

John was looking at me really strangely now.

"So the flu shots," I commented, "If the Templars are putting drugs in them, maybe those drugs would make it harder to travel in the dream state  I have gotten a flu shot for the past few years and those few years have been the hardest for me to travel in my dream state.  I'd thought I lost the ability because I had no one to dream with and that might be part of it but maybe the drugs had something to do with it, too"

"Who do you share dreams with?" John asked.

"I had been sharing dreams with James," I said, "Remember James?  My boyfriend?"

"Yeah," John said, "And I remember looking in on you guys once and seeing the creep had cheated on you.  I haunted him for a while him and his new fiancé and then wife.  He didn't seem too scared, but I really freaked her out!"  he laughed.  "Then I got bored with that and they moved to a new apartment so I left."

"That was you!" I commented.  I remembered back to when I had been talking to James regularly and he had said there was something weird haunting Tina in their apartment.  Like sometimes they would see a dark figure.  Or it felt like someone was watching them or Tina would feel someone touching her and no one was there  "That was you that James was talking about when he said there were strange things going on around their apartment!"

"Yeah," John said, "I couldn't let them break my little sis' heart and get away with it!"

I hugged John.  "Thank you for caring that much," I said.  I was near tears again.

"So who do you dream with now?" John asked.

"A guy named Nomad, he lives in Hawaii," I said, "I met him on a dreaming forum online.  And then another named MoSh.  He lives in Canada.  I have gotten back into dreaming again and now we seem to have attracted the attention of these remote viewing Templars.  I guess they never noticed when I was dreaming with James because we never set up an area that was visible to the general dreaming population.  Just our own hidden inner worlds.  But now they see."

"Are they hurting you?" John asked, "Interfering with your dreams?"

"Only a little," I said, "They can't really do much to us.  They are more annoying, like a gnat in your face.  They can't hurt us or interfere with our bases on the dream moon."

"Then just ignore them," John said, "They'll probably get bored with it and go away.  Or they'll keep watching and not be able to do anything about it.  If they get to be more of a problem deal with it then."

"Maybe I should start giving nightmares to random Templars," I commented, "That's the only way I can really get at them.  Since I don't know where they are on the physical plane and I'm sure I couldn't get near them even if I did know"

"Whatever makes you feel better," John said, "I'm just going to kick back here and play with Red for a while longer.  Wait here as long as they let me"

"Have" I said, "Have you seen dad?"

"A couple of times," John said, "He's around somewhere."

I kind of wanted to see him but I wouldn't even know how to act.  "How about grandma?"

"She was here not long before you came," John said.

I was thinking maybe I could visit her.  But I felt myself waking up.  I hugged John one more time and then everything around me faded to black and I woke.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Awesome! You are amazing!

----------


## Royalpeach

That's pretty amazing! I never thought about whether or not spirits could visit the dream realm.

----------


## Man of Shred

> That's pretty amazing! I never thought about whether or not spirits could visit the dream realm.



  well shortly after my one grandma died. i dreamt i ran into her. I ran a way screaming "SHE'S SUPPOSED TO BE DEAD!!!"

----------


## Raven Knight

I was in the biodome.  I looked around to see if there was anyone else there.  I was alone.  I started walking.  I didn't realize I was dreaming.  I walked through a beautiful area.  I reached a beach.  I turned to my right and walked along the beach.  I looked out at the ocean.  It was really peaceful.  It was beautiful.  I kept walking.  I reached a wall.  I thought that was strange.  The wall extended out into the ocean.  I turned to the right again, walking away from the ocean.  I followed the mysterious wall away from the ocean.  This was really odd.  I was going through the forest now.  There were trees and other things to my right and a wall to my left.  I kept going and finally I came to a place where there was a gate in the wall.  I wondered where I was.  I opened the gate and stepped out onto the moon!  The door closed behind me.  I was now on the surface of the moon.  Ok now that was weird.  I looked around.  There was a man standing there on the moon.  I went over towards the man.  He wasn't in a space suit or anything but then again neither was I.  I was thinking maybe I should do a reality check.  The man started talking

"So," he said, "Raven, is it?  But that's not your real name, is it?  So do you think we could talk?"

Note:  I think I became semi-lucid somewhere in here

I looked at the man for a couple of minutes.  I was thinking he would be better dressed as a Templar.  I focused on that and his outfit changed from a suit and tie to the armor of a Templar.  He did a double take and looked at his own shirt.  He gave me a dirty look and his outfit changed back.  I changed him to look like a Templar again.  I focused on making myself look like an Assassin.

"Let's see" I said, "The only thing an Assassin and a Templar have to say to each other is best said with swords"  I formed Witchblade into a sword.  I pointed at the Templar's right side.  "Yours is right there.  You do know how to use it, right?"

"I didn't come to fight you, Raven," he said looking a bit frustrated, "It seems there has been a misunderstanding between us.  We are not looking for any hostilities with you.  Things will be so much easier if we just work together."

"Work together?" I asked, "Assassins and Templars?  Not gonna happen." I said.

He changed his outfit back to a business suit.  "For the last time," he said, "I am not a Templar.  I'm here to help you and your friends."

I changed his outfit back to that of a Templar.  "I have nothing to say to you, Templar," I said, "And now I have somewhere to go.  So I'm leaving.

"Where did your base go?" he asked.

"My what?" I asked.

"Your base," he said, "With the tower and the dome."

I looked back at the gate to the biodome and then back at the Templar.  "What drugs do they keep you guys on, anyway?" I asked.

"Drugs?" he asked, "It's clear that you don't believe me.  Well, just wait and see.  Things will start going your way and then maybe you will see we aren't enemies."  He turned and walked away, disappearing.

"Loser," I muttered to myself as I went back into the biodome.  A portal opened and Nomad came through with a woman.  I didn't recognize her.  Nomad said he wanted to go to the Green Sea.  Q appeared.  He said he would take care of that.  He snapped his fingers again.

We were in a large green meadow.  We were lying back on the grass.  I was looking into the sky watching white fluffy clouds float by.  I was lying on the grass.  It felt like I was lying on water.  It was very relaxing.  I fell asleep as I was gazing into the sky and the clouds.  As I fell asleep I woke IRL.

----------


## Raven Knight

I fell asleep with my light / sound machine on and focusing on going to the biodome to do a group healing.  I remembered my first goal was to go get Pablo so he could be in on it.  With the idea I might be being watched I didn't want to take the chance to lead anyone to Pablo so I focused on the biodome first.  I fell asleep and slipped into a WILD

I was in the biodome near the koi pond.  I looked around and saw Basara was there with me.

"We're doing a healing, right?" Basara said, "I'm here to contribute."  He started strumming on his guitar.  I told him I would go get Pablo because he was also going to contribute.  Basara seemed to think that was great.  I was about to open a portal to find Pablo when I got a telepathic message.

"To battle!" it was Nomad.

"Battle against who?" I asked.

I got an image in my mind.  A bunch of Templars on the moon?  What were Templars doing on the moon?  And the Templars were already fighting the orcs.  Maybe the orcs needed help with them?  I decided it didn't really matter.  They were Templars and they needed to die.  I saw movement and I saw Shadow was there.  She transformed into a winged panther.  I rode her through a portal focused on getting to Nomad

On the other side of the portal I was on Shadow and we were outside on the surface of the moon.  There was a fight going on all around me.  I saw a strange sight.  Orcs, Templars, and a lot of familiar people all fighting.  I saw a giant serpent flying in the sky.  There were a whole bunch of Templars attacking the snake.  None of their weapons were getting through a force field around MoSh.

"Focus on the snake!" one of the Templars yelled.

I made sure I looked like an Assassin and I jumped off of Shadow over towards MoSh.  "Prepare to die, Templar bastards!" I yelled as I used Battery to hit a bunch of them with bolts of lightning.  Those shits still wanted to ignore me!  They were shooting a lot of laser guns at MoSh.

"Damn it!" I yelled out, "I will not be ignored!"  I summoned more lightning to hit more Templars.  There seemed to be an endless number of Templars.  I wondered where they were all coming from.  I decided a few more of me might help.  I used the song Divide by Disturbed.  I divided myself into 2, 4, 8, then 16 people.  All of us had a Witchblade sword.  Where were all these damn Templars coming from?  I divided into 32, 64, 128, then 256 of me.  The army of me split up through the group of Templars and became an integral part of the battle.  I also saw quite a few familiar people while I was doing that.  The following are some notes about what I saw:

MoSh spraying green flames over a group of Templars.

Nomad punching Templars with an electrical effect.

A werewolf tearing a few Templars apart.

Altaïr having a sword fight with several Templars which he quickly beat.

Pablo reflecting Templar attacks back at them using Whiplash.  His Witchblade was on.

Mary or Marty pulling an 'Eat dirt, everyone in the vicinity!" as weapon fire exploded all around them and incinerated a group of Templars.

Vegeta was beating up Templars and also making them run away from him with only a glare.

There were sooooo many other things going on around me that I wasn't able to keep track of it all.

After the fight was over some of us gathered in the biodome.  We did a group healing there.  I don't remember everyone who was there.  I know I was there with Basara, Nomad, Pablo, but I don't remember who else.  As I was feeling the relaxing healing energy everything around me faded to black and I woke.

----------


## Raven Knight

I was on the moon.  I looked around to see where I was.  I was in the biodome near the koi pond.  It seemed like a pleasant and familiar place.  I went over to the pond and watched the colorful fish.  I didn't realize I was dreaming.  I was thinking I was sitting beside the pond in our front yard.  I noticed the green grass around the pond.  I wondered how my mother had managed to get the grass growing nicely again.  The last time I had noticed the grass it had been nothing more than a bunch of dirt and a few weeds.  I watched the fish.  The fish were also bigger than I had thought they could be.  And so was the pond.  My mother must have made some improvements to the front yard and I hadn't noticed.  I sat there and watched the fish for a while longer.  I heard someone behind me.  I turned and looked.  There was a man there.  He was half jaguar and half human.  I did a double take at the cat man.  He made me think of Thunder Cats.  There was a Thunder Cat in my yard?  That couldn't be  Maybe this was a dream


"Are you ready to go?" He asked.

"Go where?" I asked.  I was still looking at him no he wasn't a Thunder Cat it was Nomad.

"To see your fly people," he said.

"Fly people" I muttered to myself.

"Are you ok?" Nomad asked, "You don't look well"  He looked concerned now.

"I'm ok," I said, "I am just gathering my thoughts.  This is a dream, right?  Ok.  The fly people.  No problem."

"Are you sure?" Nomad asked.

"Yeah.  Let's go," I said.  I focused on opening a portal to a fly dimension.  A portal opened.  I stood there and looked at the portal a bit.  How long has it been since I've been there?  Forever.  That's how long.  I finally went through the portal, Nomad followed me.  The portal closed behind us.

We were in a desert landscape.  There were dark clouds overhead that looked like volcanic clouds.  The light coming through had a red tint to it.  I didn't see anyone there.  Nomad was looking around now.  He was looking up at a volcano.  There was smoke coming from the volcano.  I was thinking there were supposed to be people there.  I started walking, thinking I would find the fly people.  Nomad was following me.  I came to a place where there was an open lava flow.  A stone bridge spanned the flow.  I could see a village on the other side of the bridge.  I headed in that direction.  Nomad stopped on the bridge and looked into the lava.  I stopped to wait for him.

"She's here!" came a voice from behind me, "She's returned!  The Lord of the Flies has returned!"

I turned and looked and saw there were numerous cloaked fly people watching me from the town.  A group of 11 fly people came out of the town and approached me.  All 11 of them bowed (which made me feel awkward) and one of them spoke to me.

"We are honored that you have returned, my Lord," he said, "How may we serve you?"

"Ok," I said, "Can we start by not calling me 'my Lord'?  My name is Raven.  Just call me that, please."

"Of course, Raven," he said and he bowed again.

"And can we do away with the bowing?" I asked, "It's a bit awkward"

"Of course, Raven," he said, "What brings you here?"

"I wanted you to meet a new friend of mine," I said as I indicated Nomad on the bridge, "This is uh Nomad?  What are you doing?"

He was standing on the railing of the bridge.  He jumped off towards the lava.  Almost instantly two fly people caught him in mid air.  One on each side of him.  They carried him over and deposited him next to me.

"Hey!" he said to the fly people carrying him as he pulled away from them, "I was going to take a swim!"

"That's lava" a fly person said.

"I know that," Nomad said.

"It's hot" the fly said.

"No shit, Sherlock!" Nomad said.

"Ok, guys," I said, then to Nomad, "They thought you were going to burn" and then to the fly person, "This is my friend Nomad.  And he could easily dive into the lava without hurting himself.  Just as easily as I could."

"Oh," the fly I had been speaking with said, "We did not know that.  We thought he was going to kill himself."

"I've done that," Nomad said.

A fly person looked at him oddly.

"He has the same setup as I do," I said, "We travel in the dream state.  These aren't our real bodies, our bodies are safe at home in bed.  So Nomad, these are the fly people.  This is the first fly dimension I've ever been to.  It's a long story that I will hopefully get to eventually in my dream origins journal.  But to make it short, I'd just started lucid dreaming and traveling.  I was running from a demon that was more powerful than me.  I opened a random portal to escape.  The portal happened to lead here.  I found them doing a ritual.  The first part of their ritual matched the first part of an Iron Maiden song  ::disconcerted::  It was the weird chanting part that comes before the Iron Maiden song, Sign of the Cross.  After that was done they noticed me and I continued the song.  I tried to move away from them, 11 somewhat creepy cloaked figures making weird chants, but they followed me.  I then ran into the demon that was after me.  I moved on to the song that comes after Sign of the Cross which is Lord of the Flies.  That song seemed to supply the fly people with energy, and they used that energy to fight off the demon.  After that they kept bringing me back to their dimension and wrapping me in a strange cocoon we resisted at first, not knowing what they were doing, but it was meant to infuse me with the powers possessed by their Lord of the Flies.  So that makes the long story short."

"Wow," Nomad said, "You'll have to post that."

"Hopefully I will get to it," I said, "Sooooo much has happened it will be forever to post it all and forever to read it all!"

Nomad laughed.

"So," I said to the fly people, "Can we give Nomad a tour?"

"Of course, Raven," he said, "Can I assume he can fly?"

"Yeah," I said.

"The follow us," the fly person said.  We flew into the sky.  We went past several volcanoes since Nomad seemed interested in them.  One of them was actively erupting

We flew down to the shore where there was a display of hot lava hitting the water and creating massive steam clouds, past the main city of the fly people which was really huge compared to the village I had seen.  The architecture reminded me of that in ancient Rome.

And then we went around to a colony that had been set up by humans from another world.

After the tour was over Nomad spent some time talking to various fly people.  I felt like I was waking up.  I figured that since Nomad has been to other dimensions before he could get home fine on his own.  So I didn't resist as everything around me faded to black and I woke.

----------


## Dream420

Whoah pretty cool dream!! I'll keep checking back to see more of your awesome dreams  :smiley:

----------


## Raven Knight

Note:  One of my intentions was to visit MoSh in his inner world.  This wasn't a WILD or anything but that intention seemed to influence my next dream.  There may be parts I don't remember, but this is what I do remember, and none of it was lucid, though I think I was semi-lucid at parts:

I was in a room.  It was rather crowded.  There were lots of people I didn't recognize.  There was a thin layer of smoke in the room.  I thought it might be a bar but I wasn't sure.  I found someone traveling around with a tray.  There were several bottles of beer on it.  He handed me a beer and then left before I had a chance to tell him I don't even like beer.  I walked through the crowd more.  I heard music.  It was cool music.  Someone was kicking ass on a guitar.  I followed the music.

As I got near the music I saw the source.  I recognized the musician!  It was MoSh!  And he was playing a guitar that had blue flames on it… and the guitar itself was on fire!  He was ripping out some amazing riffs.  I didn't recognize them as being from any song that I have ever heard, but I was thoroughly enjoying it.  He played for a while longer and then he stopped for a rest.  He set his flaming guitar down and the flames went out  He spotted me and came over to say hi.

"Hi, Raven" he said, "Glad you could make it.  Man, "I'm thirsty!"

"You rock!" I said as I handed him the beer I had been given.  He opened it and took a drink.

"Damn…" he said, "It's warm!"

I took the bottle back and used a very light version of Trapped Under Ice by Metallica to chill the beer.  I handed it back to MoSh.  He drank deeply of it.

"Wow," he said, "Nice trick."

"Do you realize this is a dream?" I asked.

"What?" he asked.

"A dream," I said, "You're dreaming.  Do a reality check.  Nomad said he would be here.  Have you seen him?"

"Yeah," MoSh said, "I saw him.  Over here."

MoSh walked away, pushing through the people.  We got to the other side of the room.  MoSh opened the door and we went outside.  I looked around outside.  It was night time.  It looked like a fairly normal neighborhood.  There was a dog there.  A rather shaggy dog.  The dog came over to me and wagged its tail.  I petted the dog.

"Hey, MoSh," I said, "Your dog?"

"I think maybe," MoSh said.

"You don't know for sure if you have a dog?" I asked.

"He might be mine…" MoSh said.

I saw another dog come out of the darkness.  This one was a large black pit bull.  This dog also came over to me and wagged its tail.  I petted that dog, as well.

"Are you coming?" MoSh asked.

"Yeah," I said, "Are these both possibly your dogs?" I asked.

"I'm not sure," he said as he kept walking away.

"Wait up!" I said as I went after MoSh.  Then everything around me faded to black as I woke.

----------


## Raven Knight

I fell asleep with my light / sound device on.  My goals included healing my friend Alicia and also getting some healing for the negative energy I've had this evening.  I fell asleep and slipped into a WILD

I was in the biodome.  I thought I wanted to get Alicia to heal her.  I opened a portal to get to her.  It was particularly easy since she was spending the night at my house tonight.  She was in my spare room on an inflatable mattress.  I went into the dark room.  My cat, Shadow, looked at me even though I was sure I could not be seen.  She hunched her back and hissed loudly.  Why was she hissing?  I turned towards the bedroom door.  A man was standing there.  He was watching me.  I ignored him.  He didn't seem of consequence to me.  I lifted Alicia's dream body into my arms.  I opened a portal back to the biodome.  The man was right next to me now.  I gave him a dirty look.

"Your friend is very sick, you know," he said.

"No shit, Sherlock," I said.

"She needs medical help," he said.

"I should give you a medal for stating the obvious," I told him.  For some reason I didn't like him.  Even though he hadn't done anything but watch.

The man looked at Alicia for a couple more minutes.  "I know some people who are very skilled healers," he said.

"You know healers?" I asked.  I had been about to go through the portal but that caught my attention.

"Yes," he said, "They have years of experience in curing the most serious of illnesses through the astral plane."

"You" I said, thinking healing was not the type of person I would think would have anything to do with healing, "Know healers"

"That's what I said," he said.

"And let me guess" I said scornfully, "If I do such and so for you, you'll contact these alleged healers."

He gave me a dirty look.  "No," he said, "I don't know what you have heard about us, but we aren't monsters."

"I know that," I said, "You're Templars."  I transformed myself to look like an Assassin and him to look like a Templar.

"It doesn't matter what you call us," the man said, "I know someone who can help your friend.  And just to show that we're not what you think you don't have to do anything.  The healers can start healing her immediately."

My first thought was that they would do something to Alicia under the guise of helping her.  "If you do anything to hurt her I will have you begging for death!"

"What is with you?" the man asked, "I offer help and you offer threats?"

"Just leave her alone," I said, "She is no threat to you."

"So you don't want your friend healed?" he asked, "That's absurd.  Call it a gesture of good will.  The healing process will begin tonight."  With that the man disappeared.  I looked at Alicia's dream body in my arms.  I was hoping she was safe.  I went through the portal to the biodome

I was not alone in the biodome now.  Nomad was there.  Pablo was there.  Basara was also there, as was Selene and SilverWolf.  There was a pool of water in the middle of the clearing that I don't remember seeing before.  I laid Alicia's sleeping dream body in the water.  We then did a group healing.  Golden energy, blue energy, white energy all swirled together.  The water Alicia was in began to glow with the energy.  I felt the energy going through me.  It was very relaxing.  It was sooooo relaxing that as the healing session came to an end everything faded to black and I fell asleep in the dream which caused me to wake up in my bed.

----------


## Raven Knight

I was in a pretty forest glen.  I looked around to see where I was.  I didn't see anyone.  I sat down by a pond and watched the koi in the water.  It was rather relaxing.  I was thinking there was something I was supposed to be doing.  And I wasn't doing it but what is it?  I couldn't think.  I got up and looked around the glen.  I thought I was supposed to meet someone but who?  Alicia?  No.  Allison?  No.  Nomad?  No.  MoSh?  No er yes!  It was MoSh!  I was going to meet up with MoSh!  I stopped pacing and opened a portal to get to MoSh  I went through the portal.  I also became semi-lucid

On the other side I was in a grassy field.  There were buildings nearby.  It looked like I was on a sports field of some kind.  There were football goal posts at both ends of the field.  I realized I was on a football field.  I walked off the field and towards the buildings.  It looked a bit like a school.  I didn't know what kind of school it was.  I saw one person walking along one of the walkways that ran along side a building.  I went over to him.

When I got close enough to the man I recognized him.  It was MoSh.  I went over to him and got in front of him.  He stopped and looked up at me.

"Hey, MoSh!" I said.  He looked at me strangely, "We were going to find you a date.  You can do a reality check.  This is also a dream."

MoSh looked around.  I was thinking I would try to find a girl he was interested in.  I focused on Through the Never to open a portal.  I had that idea in mind.  I wondered if it would work.  No, that wouldn't do.  I couldn't be having doubts or it definitely wouldn't work.  A portal opened and MoSh and I went through

On the other side we were in a tent.  There were beautiful women everywhere.  They were throwing themselves at MoSh.  I had ended up in the middle of a fucking outdoor brothel!  A couple of the women came over to me and started fondling me.  I pulled away.

"In case you hadn't noticed," I said, "I'm a woman!"

"That's ok," one of the women said, "We cater to all kinds."

"No," I said, "Seriously.  Not interested.  MoSh?  Is this what you wanted?  Or did you want to find a single woman meant for you?"

MoSh had to come up for air.  "A single woman!" he said from inside the group of women, "I wanted to find a single woman, not a bunch of hookers!"

I opened another portal.  I was focusing harder.  The idea wasn't just to get MoSh laid it was to find him a nice woman.  A portal opened and I pulled MoSh away from the women and through the portal

On the other side of the portal we were amongst beautiful trees.  Cherry trees.  It was a beautiful place.  A stream flowing amongst the cherry trees.  There was a woman standing there.  She looked like the picture here, or mostly.  She was wearing a kimono.  She looked over at us and seemed surprised to see there was someone there.  She came over and looked at me and then at MoSh.  She smiled.  She seemed really friendly.  Her aura gave off a welcoming energy.

"Welcome, friends," she said to us, "You have found the hidden garden.  You must have pure hearts or you could not have found this place.  I come here to find peace.  What brings you here?"

"That obviously doesn't work," I muttered, "Or I couldn't be here"

"The same," MoSh said as he smiled at the girl and turned a bit red.

"We all seek different things," she said, "but what we really want is peace.  My name is Asuka.  What are your names?

"MoSh," MoSh said, but he told her his real name instead of MoSh.

I didn't want to intrude, so I pretended to be absorbed in looking at the flowers.  Asuka and MoSh continued talking to each other.  I could still hear most of it.  I stayed close enough to hear with the hope I could remember what was said and record it even if MoSh didn't

"I sense something" Asuka said sadly, "dark shadows are following you.  You need to keep them away from you.  Here.  I have something for you."  She reached into her kimono and pulled out a small package.  It was wrapped in bright golden paper with a pretty design on it.  She handed the package to MoSh.

"What's this?" he asked.

"Open it," she said.

MoSh opened the package very carefully.  Inside it was a crystal orb with a beautiful flower inside.  MoSh was looking at the flower and the woman kept talking.

"It is the flower of life," she said, "Keep it with you.  It will keep the shadows away."

"Wow," MoSh said, "It's beautiful."

The woman smiled even bigger.  "Thank you," she said, "I grow them myself.  It's so nice of you to say so."

About here MoSh and Asuka walked away down the stream talking.  I heard them laughing as they walked away, and they seemed to be enjoying each other's company.  I was watching them walk away as everything around me faded to black and I woke.

----------


## Zoe

Did you read Man of Shred's latest entry (#255) prior to writing your last entry (#338)?

----------


## Raven Knight

> Did you read Man of Shred's latest entry (#255) prior to writing your last entry (#338)?



No.  I record my dreams before reading others to keep what I read from interfering with my memories.  ::disconcerted::  It is confusing enough trying to keep things straight as it is!  ::D:  It looks like MoSh and I shared a dream.  :boogie:  Although we did plan what we were going to do last night.  :tongue2:

----------


## Man of Shred

Her name means "the smell of tomorrow"

fitting if you think of it. She grows flowers.

----------


## Raven Knight

I fell asleep with my light / sound device on and a couple of plans.  Nate had said something about a dragon in Middle Earth challenging us to a battle, and he had also seemed interested in going to see Roy's home planet.  So that was also on the plans list.  With these goals in mind I fell asleep, slipping into a WILD

I was in the biodome.  I looked around to see where I was.  I was in the usual place beside the koi pond.  I looked around to see if there was anyone else there.  I didn't see anyone.  I heard Nomad talking to me telepathically.  He was in the tower.  He was at his ship.  I was thinking I would go meet him and we could go to Roy's planet.  I went into the tower and found Nomad in the landing bay.  I saw there were parts of a ship hanging in mid air.  I went over to look at it closer.  I couldn't really tell much about it.  There were several pieces arranged into what looked like a wing.  I was thinking it was probably Allison's ship.

"The dragon fight isn't until later," Nomad said, "So we can see your guide's home planet!"  He seemed excited about that prospect.  I wondered where Roy was.  I tried to contact him telepathically.  I didn't get a response but Roy appeared in front of me.  An alien, about four and a half feet tall, with almond shaped eyes that glow blue.

"So you DO remember I exist," Roy said in a somewhat irritated manner.

"Of course," I said, "I really don't know what to do about things right now.  We still have no proof that the Quarks are coming and actually we don't know for sure that they are.  The timeline might have already skewed by now"

Roy sighed.

"You know," I said to Roy, "If the timeline has skewed onto a new timeline, that means your home world is now on a parallel dimension which means we can get there to do something about the invasion.  Let's go find out if we can get to your planet.  Not just another version of it, your home planet.  That could solve all of your problems!"

Roy looked at me.  He looked doubtful.  "Ok," he said, "But what we'll find is a parallel version of my world."

"We'll see," I said.

I climbed into my ship and he climbed into his.  We launched out of the tower and into space  Roy was in my ship with me.  He input coordinates into the computer which then opened a portal.  I flew through and Nomad followed in his Flight of the Navigator shop, Future's Hope.  We flew through out of the wormhole to find ourselves in orbit around a ringed planet.  Roy used the communicator and contacted the people on the planet.  After a brief exchange we were cleared to land.  So we flew down to the planet surface and landed on a landing pad near the edge of a large city.  The sky was green and I could see bright colorful rings there.

There were a number of Alkazaran (Roy's people) waiting to meet us on the landing pad.  We got out of our ships.  Roy just teleported out to meet with some of the others.  I saw that Nomad wasn't alone.  MoSh was with him.  I was surprised.  I asked Nomad where he'd picked up MoSh.  He said MoSh had come through a portal along the way and he had let him in.

We went over to the aliens where Roy was talking to them.  The people Roy were talking to had no idea about any possible invasion which makes sense since when Roy and his ship came to our planet through the wormhole they also came some distance through time.  The  invasion hasn't happened here yet.  It looked like Roy was happy to be seeing some others of his own kind for a change.  I guess it's been a while since he has seen any of his own people

Note:  I remember that we determined that the place we went was a world parallel to Roy's home planet, but I don't dismiss the idea we can get him home.  A lot of things have changed since we first met Roy, and sometimes the smallest of changes in the present can create huge differences in the future.

----------


## Raven Knight

I woke up in bed.  I rolled over.  I had to get a drink.  Ok.  I got out of bed and went to my door.  It was closed.  That seemed odd.  I wondered if a cat had closed it by accident.  No matter.  I stepped through the door and I heard it close behind me.  I sleepily trudged to my left, looking for my bathroom door.  It wasn't there.  There was nothing there!  I opened my eyes completely and looked around.  I was in a vast expanse of nothing.  WTF?  I looked back to where my door should've been.  There was nothing there, either.  It looked like I had somehow found myself inside the Animus that Desmond uses in Assassin's Creed  I wasn't sure what to do so I started walking.  Away from nothing into nothing.  I was getting nowhere very slowly.  I finally spotted someone.  I wasn't alone!

I walked over towards that someone.  There were two men there.  They were in business suits.  They looked like they were off of Men In Black.  But I knew who they were.  They were Templars.  Upon my thought their outfits changed to look like Templars from Assassin's Creed.  I saw one of them was visibly frustrated by the change of apparel.  The other didn't seem to care.  He came over to me and smiled.

"Your friend is already being healed," he said.

"Two words" I said, "Bull and shit."

"You don't believe me," he stated the obvious.

"Uh" I said, "Let me think about that that would be no.  Actually it would be more along the lines of hell no."

"But believe it or not it's being done.  I was hoping we could just talk.  It seems you are always upset when you see us."

"What am I supposed to do?" I asked, "Sing you a song?"  A thought occurred to me and I was feeling a bit silly, so it would be a perfect option

"I wasn't" the man started.

"Yes!" I said to him, "I will sing you a song!  It's a fun little song that Yacko, Wacko, Dot, and I like to call The Anvil Song!"

"Never heard of it," he said.

"You'll catch on quick," I said, "An anvil's black and shiny, it's very heavy too, so watch out my stupid friend, or one will fall on you!"

"What?" he asked just before a large black anvil came plunging out of the sky and landed on his head with a loud CLANG!  It knocked the Templar to the ground, and he didn't move any more.  I saw a spot of blood on his head and then the body disappeared.  But that wasn't supposed to happen  It didn't happen on Animaniacs that way  I went to the other Templar.

"Hey!" I said, "Your friend left before I finished my song!  Let me finish my song and then, if you stay, we can talk."

"Finally you will hear us out," the man said, "Certainly then.  Continue with your song."

"It's made of solid iron," I continued, "it weighs a ton or two, I know you'd like to meet it, it wants to meet you, too!"

Another anvil plunged from the sky and landed on the Templar's head.  CLANG!  I could also hear the crack of bone from his head.  He collapsed to the ground and then disappeared.

"Well," I commented to no one, "Since you didn't stick around, I guess you didn't want to talk after all."

Things were finally catching up to me falling anvils Templars endless void dreaming!  I hadn't really thought about the idea I was dreaming.  I did a nose-pinch reality check and I could still breathe!  I was dreaming.  I focused on opening a portal to where I needed to be.  Nothing happened.  WTF?  If this was a dream, why wouldn't a portal open?  I did it again.  Still nothing but the endless whitish blue fog all around me.  I was stuck in the Animus!  This could seriously suck!  I tried a portal one more time, but it didn't work.  I woke myself up trying.

----------


## Raven Knight

I was in a strange place.  It looked like a bar.  I went over to the bar and sat down.  The bartender came over to me and asked me what I'd have.  I ordered a Coke and rum.  He said sure and brought the drink over.  I pulled money from my pocket and laid it on the bar then I started drinking my drink.  It was good.  Coke with a kick.  I turned around and looked at the bar.  I spotted a woman right away.  She looked out of place.  She was in a suit and tie everyone else was in normal casual attire.  I immediately knew it was a Templar.  Damn!  Why do they keep following me?  I knocked back the last of my drink and went over near her.  I thought she should look like a Templar and she did.

"Hang on a minute!" she said, "Hold your anvils!"

"Anvils?" I asked, confused.

"I can only imagine how rude those men must have been," she said, "They have no idea what the word 'tact' means."

"What do you want?" I asked.

"I know the men are assholes," she said, "I was hoping you'd see your way to being a bit friendlier to a woman."

"Of course," I said.

"Really?" she asked.  She looked surprised.

"This was never the way I planned, not my intention," I was singing, "I got so brave, drink in hand, lost my discretion.  It's not what I'm used to, just wanna try you on.  I'm curious for you, caught my attention.  I kissed a girl and I liked it, the taste of her cherry chapstick.  I kissed a girl just to try it.  I hope my boyfriends don't mind it.  It felt so wrong, it felt so right.  Don't mean I'm in love tonight.  I kissed a girl and I liked it."

With that I threw my arms around the Templar woman and planted a kiss right on her lips.  A long kiss as I might give a lover no tongue I couldn't go that far  She pulled away in shock.  She was staring at me like I was crazy.  I felt that she was trying to leave.  I didn't want her to.  I felt like I could block her exit  During the next verse I was on the floor with the Templar woman doing dirty dancing moves with her as she was trying to pull away.

"No, I don't even know your name, it doesn't matter.  You're my experimental game, just human nature.  It's not what good girls do, not how they should behave.  My head gets so confused, hard to obey.  I kissed a girl and I liked it, the taste of her cherry chapstick.  I kissed a girl just to try it, I hope my boyfriends don't mind it.  It felt so wrong, it felt so right.  Don't mean I'm in love tonight.  I kissed a girl and I liked it."

I kissed the Templar one more time and then she disappeared.  I didn't block that time.  But I was having fun!  I was on the table dancing.  It felt like a scene in DDO where some of the characters will dance on the tables at the inns.

"Us girls we are so magical, soft skin, red lips, so kissable.  Hard to resist, so touchable.  Too good to deny it.  Ain't no big deal, it's innocent, I kissed a girl and I liked it, the taste of her cherry chapstick.  I kissed a girl just to try it, I hope my boyfriends don't mind it.  It felt so wrong, it felt so right.  Don't mean I'm in love tonight.  I kissed a girl and I liked it!"

I jumped down off the table.  Everyone was watching me.  They seemed entertained.  Good.  I had behaved weirdly and in an interesting manner.  Let that female Templar take that report home.  I ordered another Coke and rum.  The bartender was laughing.  He said I really knew how to party.  I took the drink and looked around.  I was thinking about my behavior and now I got a case of the giggles.  My giggles escalated into me doubled over with laughter.  People around me were laughing and clapping.  I looked around.  I thought I saw some familiar faces would people remember me doing this later?  That thought made me laugh even harder until I woke.

 :laugh:   ::lmao::   :laugh:   ::lmao::   :laugh: 

"I Kissed a Girl" lyrics copyright Katey Perry

----------


## Zoe

Maybe you should try talking to these "Templars." I admit I don't play video games and I'm unfamiliar with Assassin's Creed, but I've read in Laberge's book that it can be insightful to converse with dream characters that are antagonizing you, rather than killing them or running. As in, they might be some part of yourself that you should examine. Just a thought.

----------


## Raven Knight

I was at school.  I was looking around.  I was really bored in class.  I didn't recognize the other students.  I left the room.  The instructor asked where I was going and I ignored him.  Outside there were people standing around.  Other instructors… but they all looked like androids.  One of them said I couldn't leave.  I did a spontaneous nose-pinch reality check.  I could still breathe.  I was dreaming!

I told the instructors that it was my dream, so I could do whatever I wanted.  I walked out of the building and they didn't stop me.  When I got outside I thought I would fly.  I jumped into the air and flew.  I was flying over Tucson.  I tried to open a portal… nothing.  I tried again and it opened.  I flew through the portal…

And I found myself in the mall.  I was in a beautiful blue dress like the one I was wearing in the 'Beauty and the Beast' dream entry #327.  Q was there.  I was dancing with Q.  Right in a clear area of the food court I was dancing with Q.  That felt wonderful.  Like I was off in some dream… but at the same time I forgot I was dreaming.


I danced with Q and I felt completely weightless, and like I didn't have a problem in the world.  Everything was right with the world.  But too soon the dance was over… and Q was gone.  I left the food court and ran into my mother.  She was mad at me.  She asked how much money I had wasted on the dress.  I didn't know.  She looked at a tag and got madder.

"You spent $1500 on this thing?!" she asked, "You'd better try to take it back!"

I went to a dress store in the mall.  I somehow had the dress off and casual clothes on.  I tried to exchange the dress.  They refused.  There was another dress store at the mall.  I went there.  They also wouldn't take it.  I cursed to myself.  I'd put the dress on my credit card… and now I'd have to pay it.  That sucked.  I left the dress store.  Now there were security people after me.  The store owner was saying I had jacked the dress!  I did not!  I would now have to pay for the dress and not get to keep it!  No way!  I took off.  I was chased into the food court.  I noticed there was a dome over the room.  I did a spontaneous nose-pinch reality check.  I could breathe!  I was dreaming!


I flew up towards the dome.  I left the dress behind.  I had no need of it.  I flew right through the roof of the mall.  I focused on opening a portal.  I opened one and flew through it…


On the other side I was in a strange place.  It looked like a massive underground cavern.  There was a dragon there.  The dragon was a big one.  He was red and he looked pretty nasty.  He was surrounded by fire and lightning.  He still looked awesome.  Nasty, but still awesome.  He looked powerful.  I was admiring the dragon for a couple of minutes before I realized I wasn't alone there.  There were other people there with me… and it looked like they were engaged in battle with the dragon.

I took flight and flew out into the cavern where I could see the dragon better.  The other people were attacking the dragon.  One of them asked where I'd been.  He said I was late.  I didn't know what he was talking about.  But I did see that there was a fight with this dragon.  I was compelled to help the people being attacked.  But not to kill the dragon… just to defeat it.

It was quite hard to figure out what was going on.  I was a bit disoriented.  But I could focus well enough to do spells.  I was dreaming and I would use my powers now.  I flew towards the dragon and used the song Enter Sandman.  A spiral of light energy blasted from the floor to the ceiling and a spiral of dark energy came from the ceiling to the ground.  In the middle there was a huge explosion.  The structure of the cavern shook.  Ok… maybe not a good idea…  I would have to change my approach…

I tried to look around and see what everyone else was doing.  I could vaguely make out that there were four other people.  I couldn't even tell who they were.  I tried to clear my head.  I turned around just in time to see the dragon breath a blast of flaming lightning at me.  A shield formed in front of me.  I wondered if one of my allies had formed it.  I hadn’t been paying attention…  I formed Witchblade armor and into a sword.  I would attack the dragon directly so it wouldn't bring the cavern down around our ears.  I found myself dueling with the thing's tail!  There was a massive spear type end on the tip of its tail!  I flew up and over the tail to attack closer to the head.  My view of everything went really bad here…

There is a segment of missing time…

I was out in front of the dragon.  I had no idea how I'd come to be there.  There was a blast of flaming lightning heading towards one of my allies.  I flew up and got between the ally and the dragon.  I used Whiplash to send the blast of flaming lightning right back at the dragon.  He got a face full of his own attack.

More missing time…

I was flying near the edge of the cavern.  Someone said to hit the dragon with one more ice attack should do it.  I focused on the song Trapped Under Ice which filled the cavern with a blizzard.  The dragon was completely encased in ice.  I frozen dragon inside a solid mass of ice.  I landed in front of the dragon.  It was not able to do any more.  I scanned it and saw it was still alive.  Good.  I hadn't wanted to kill it.

"Is it over?" one of my allies asked.

"I think so," another one said.

I was trying to identify my allies.  All I could tell was that they were all men.  I felt some annoyance.  I already knew that every one of them looked down on me just because I am a woman… every one of them felt superior to me even though they're not.  I had half a mind to kick all of their asses right there… but no… they were my allies… not enemies…  Besides, where was this anger coming from?

"Raven?" one of the men said as he came over to me, "Are you alright?"

I looked at the man.  I could not see him clearly.  But I sensed he was a friend.  And I didn't sense any hostility or even antagonistic attitude.  "Yeah," I told him, "I'll be fine."

"But…" he started.  Then he was interrupted as the ice around the dragon was cracking.

"Here we go again!" yelled one of the other men.  But the dragon didn't attack.

"Enough!" he roared, "You have proven yourselves!"

Proven ourselves?  What was this, some kind of test?  A game?  And why were we playing it?  I was thinking I shouldn't have interfered.  Whoever these people were had been taking a test and I had interfered.  The dragon was talking to us.  I couldn't make out what he was saying.  He talked for a while.  And then he took out some strange crystals.  The crystals were red.  He was passing them out to everyone.  He got to me and handed me three crystals.  I told him I couldn't; I had cheated.  He said that was absurd and gave me the crystals.  He told one of the others that I needed a healing session.

"I'm fine," I said.

The man who had been concerned about me before was beside me again.

"Raven?" he said.  His voice was coming from a long way away.  Echoing.

"What?" I asked.

"We need to get you back," he said.  He had his arms around me to help.  It felt nice.  A portal opened and we all went through.  I vaguely remember participating in a group healing.  The golden and blue and white energies felt wonderfully relaxing.  Everything faded to black as I woke.

----------


## Raven Knight

I fell asleep with my light / sound machine on.  Nomad had said he wanted to visit Angelina.  MoSh wanted to visit Sydney.  I figured I would go to Angelina's area with Nomad I liked the idea of spending some time with the animals.  So I fell asleep with that in mind.  I slipped into a WILD

I was in the biodome on the moon.  I was beside the koi pond.  I looked into the pond at the colorful fish.  I was supposed to meet with Nomad.  I wondered where he was.  I wandered out of the biodome into the moon.  There was a man there, though he wasn't looking at me.

"Who are you?" I asked.  I immediately thought it was a Templar but before I could say or do anything an anvil fell from nowhere and smashed his head in.  I looked up in the sky wondering where that had come from.  I hadn't been singing the Anvil Song  I looked around and spotted Nomad.

"Did you drop an anvil on him?" I asked.

"Yeah," he said laughing.

"Let's go back to my inner world and we can see Angelina," I said.  I opened a portal to Angelina's are of my inner world.  Nomad followed me through

On the other side we were in a beautiful place.  There were trees and flowers everywhere.  About ten wolves were standing around us.  They were glaring in our direction, teeth bared and growling.  WTF?

"Hey, Angelina!" I called, "What's with the wolves?"

Angelina came from the trees.  "They just don't like your friend," she said.

"Friend?" I asked as I looked behind us.  There was a man standing there looking at the wolves.  Nomad and I stepped out of the circle of wolves.  They closed in around the man and growled menacingly.  They were circling him.  He seemed nervous by their behavior.

"They don't want you here," I said, "You might want to leave."  I opened a portal back to the moon where we had come from.  It opened right next to the Templar viewer.

"Yeah," he said, "Maybe later"  He turned and went through the portal.  It closed behind him.

"Where'd you send him?" Nomad asked.

"The moon," I said, "Outside the biodome."

"You should've sent him to the inside of a volcano," Nomad said, "A nice lava bath."

"Nah," I said, "Not necessary."

"So," Angelina said, "How's it going with you?"

Angelina and Nomad went off to talk to each other.  I sat down near a stream.  I found I had a lot of friendly wolves around me.  So while Nomad was talking to Angelina I was petting on a bunch of wolves!  I did that until I woke.

----------


## Raven Knight

I was in a familiar place.  I looked around.  I was in the biodome.  Right by the koi pond.  I watched the fish for a few minutes.  They were pretty.  Watching them was very relaxing.  I got up and wandered a bit.  I didn't realize I was dreaming.  I thought it was such a nice place I have found to relax.  I stared at the fish for a good long time.  I thought about things.  The entire scene seemed a bit surreal.  I looked around to see if anything looked like I might be dreaming.  I was now thinking about dreaming.  I saw that I wasn't alone.  Nomad was there.  He was half jaguar and half human.  He was dressed as an Assassin, though.  I thought that was strange.  A cat man… and an Assassin… both not likely in my waking life.  I did a nose-pinch reality check.  I could still breathe.  That could only mean one thing… I was dreaming!  I became lucid…

"So," Nomad said, "Are you ready to kick that fake Santa's ass?"

"Let's do it!" I said.

"I'm coming," a man said as he came through a portal.  It was Bakura.  A fox ran through the portal and then changed into Fox McCloud.  I did a double take at that.  Fox had a double bladed knife that he was spinning by the handle in the middle.  Altaïr also came through the portal.  I noticed Nomad looking at him strangely.  Before he could say anything another portal opened.  It was Batman.  I did a double take at him.  He said he had been tracking our target through multiple dimensions and he wanted to be in on the capture.  There was another bat man there.  It was Koomo, Nomad's guide.  He fused with Batman to form a strange result.  Batman with real bat wings, claws on his hands, and fangs.  He shot up into the air with one flap of his wings and glided back to the ground.  Another portal opened and Sorna was there, followed by Selene.

"Anyone else coming?" I asked.

"Me!" came a voice as someone I didn't recognize came through a portal.  He looked like he was part cat and part… um… I wasn't sure what… rabbit?  He was hopping.  A cabbit!  There was a cabbit here!  I scooped the cabbit into my arms and looked at him.  He was sooooo cute!  He immediately hopped out of my arms and turned into a person.  I still didn't recognize him.  "Where are we going?" he asked.

"To kick the ass of an evil Santa Clause," I said.

"Cool!" he said, "I'm coming!"

"Ok," I said.  I opened a portal, focusing on getting to the place Q had described to me earlier.  A portal opened and we all went through it…

On the other side of the portal we were in the sky.  There was a sleigh below us, flying.  It was being pulled by eight reindeer.  There was a huge sack on the back of the sleigh and Santa Clause was sitting on the front of the sleigh.  Although Santa looked normal he seemed to have an aura of darkness around him.  He felt wrong.  Altaïr dropped from the sky and landed on the back of the sleigh behind the bag.

"Hey!" I yelled at Santa from where I hovered in the air, "Shithead!  I know you're a fraud!  Prepare to have your rotten ass kicked!"

Santa turned and glared at me.  A glare that I would have never thought was possible on Santa Clause… and then his face started to change.  It turned from flesh colored to a dull grey.  He grinned to reveal rows of razor sharp teeth.  He now looked more like a demon than like Santa Clause…

Batman had snagged the sleigh with a with the bat hook and he was pulling at the back of it.  That was making the sleigh nearly impossible to control.  Altaïr was clinging onto the bag in the back of the sleigh.  And he was also climbing over it towards the demonic Santa.  The sleigh sped past me going virtually out of control.  I flew after the sleigh.  Altaïr got over the bag of toys and slid down behind the demon Santa.  I saw him activate his hidden blade and bury it in Santa's back.  The demon Santa dropped the reigns and reached back trying to get hold of Altaïr.  Bakura and Fox McCloud were hitting the demon Santa from both sides with energy blasts.  Nomad was hitting him from the front.

"You charade is over, demon!" I yelled at the demon Santa, "No more innocents will suffer because of you!"  I hit him with a bolt of lightning.  I telekinetically from the sleigh.  Altaïr was still hanging off of his back by his hidden blade.  Altaïr's own weight made the blade cut downward until he fell back into the sleigh.  He grabbed the reigns and tried to pull the sleigh back under control.  It banked hard to the left briefly, causing the bag to spill some toys out.  Batman was flying below the sleigh catching them.  Bakura and Fox McCloud were also catching the toys.  Altaïr got the sleigh under control.

The demon Santa changed back to the form of a jolly Santa.  "Why would you stop an old man from delivering toys to the good children of the world?"

"You're not fooling anyone, demon!" I told the demon Santa.

Now Santa transformed even more.  He was the demon Santa from earlier but now he had huge bat wings coming from his back and a long scaly tail.  It dived at  Nomad.  Nomad punched him and he went flying backwards into a drift of snow.  The man I didn't recognize blasted the demon Santa with a blast of energy.  The demon Santa exploded in a rain of green slimy worms that looked like moving mucous.  The guy I didn't recognize said he was going to puke.  Nomad told him he wouldn't.

All of the worms gathered together and formed something really disgusting.  It no longer even vaguely resembled Santa.  It was a disguising blob.  It came at me.  I hit it with a bolt of lightning.  That knocked it out of the sky.  Nomad pounced on it as it was trying to get up.  The two of them were wrestling on the ground.  The thing's arm turned to a spear which it ran through Nomad's stomach.  It pulled back and laughed a demonic sounding laugh.  I did a quick rendition of Voices and sent the healing energy to Nomad.  His wound healed.

"Thought you could use a healing spell!" I called.

Bakura and Fox McCloud were both now attacking the creature with swords.  They were slicing away at it.  Altaïr had apparently gotten very good control of the reindeer and the sleigh as he now steered them right over the creature such that it got trampled into the ground halfway and then sliced in half with the runners of the sleigh.  Altaïr soared back into the sky.  Some green worms fell from the sleigh where it had cut through the creature.  I used Damage, Inc. to incinerate the loose worms with fire.

The two halves of the creature each formed a mutant dog thing now.  The two creatures split in opposite directions.  I called to Nomad to go after one of them while I went after the other.  Bakura and Fox McCloud followed after Nomad while Altaïr flew low next to me.  I jumped onto the sleigh and held on as we flew after the creature as it tried to disappear into the snowy woods.  We caught up and were flying over the creature.  I jumped out of the sleigh and onto the creature.  I led the way with a ball of fire used by Damage, Inc.  The creature was incinerated completely.

I looked into the sky where the sleigh had gone.  It flew low over me again and Altaïr jumped out.  He landed right beside me.  I asked him who was flying the sleigh.  He said Batman was.  He said Batman was going to deliver the toys.  He said Sorna and Selene had cleansed them of their curses.  He said it also looked like the curse magnet they had made was pulling the curses off of the toys that were already in the houses.

"Perfect," I said, "Now… wasn't I going to do something else?  Yeah.  Build a snowman.  I decided this would be an easy task.  I used telekinesis.  I rolled a gigantic snowball.  It was about two stories high.  I rolled a second and third snowball, the second snowball was about one story tall and the third one, for the head, was half a story tall.  Two large boulders made the eyes, a fallen tree made the nose, and a line of smaller boulders made the mouth.  It was done!  Second task: done.

I looked over to where Nomad had gone.  Nomad came over to Altaïr and me.

"Where's the sleigh?" he asked, "Where are the toys?"

"Batman is delivering them," I said.

"Batman?" Nomad asked in surprise, "With the bat wings?  The claws?  The fangs?"

"Yeah," I said, "That one.  I think it's very nice of him to do that."

"If those kids see him," Nomad started, "They'll…"  Nomad started cracking up with laughter.

I opened a portal back to the biodome.  We all went through it, although I had to steer a laughing Nomad through the portal.  Once on the other side we did a group healing session to cleans off any negative energy any of us might have picked up.  The golden energy was very relaxing.  I was in Bakura's arms when I fell asleep in the dream state… and woke up in my own bed with only my blankets holding me.

----------


## Raven Knight

I spent the night with my friend Alicia tonight.  She is still sick.  I haven't noticed any change, and she hasn't reported any change in how she feels.  I did a healing massage before bed and then I fell asleep with my light / sound machine on and I slipped into a WILD

I was in Alicia's room.  Alicia was on her bed sleeping.  There was someone there with her!  I looked at that person for a minute.  It was a man I didn't recognize.  He was bathing Alicia in golden energy.  Alicia's dream or astral (I couldn't tell which) body floated out of her physical body.  She was floating in some golden rings now.  The rings looked kind of like this picture.  But her position and the orientation of the energy looked more like the picture of the woman here. 


"Hey!" I said to the man.  He noticed me for the first time.  He turned towards me and smiled.

"The healing is just getting started," he said, "She might not notice any difference right away, it might take time."

"Who are you?" I asked, "And what are you doing to her?"

"You already know who I am," he said, "Or at least you know who I work for or you THINK you know.  As for what I am doing, I am healing your friend."

"Sure you are," I said, "And in my waking life I'm the fucking Queen of England!"

"Not with that language," he said.

"Now what are you REALLY doing to her?" I asked, "You'd better not hurt her!"

"I told you I'm HEALING her," he said, "But you obviously don't believe me.  Come on.  Contribute your own healing energy.  It's quite powerful."

"I'm taking her to the healing stream," I said, "In the Healing Glen."

"Ok," he said, "Let's go then."

"Let's?" I asked, "You expect me to bring you with me?"

"Of course," he said, "I can help you heal her."

"You really expect me to believe you're healing her?" I asked.

"Take a look at the energy I'm using," he said, "It's healing energy.  I'm sure you can see that."

I looked at the golden energy surrounding Alicia.  I scanned it.  It appeared to be pure healing energy.  I reached out and touched the energy field to directly feel the energy.  It was warm and relaxing, just like the golden energy we produce with our group healings.  There was no sign of anything harmful in it.  I wasn't really sure how to tell him to get lost when it really looked like he was healing Alicia.  But he couldn't be healing her!  He's a Templar!  Templars don't heal people!  I wasn't sure what to say.  So I used Through the Never to open a portal to the Healing Glen.  A portal opened.  I took Alicia's floating body into my arms.  The gold energy rings broke in a small flash.  I carried Alicia through the portal and the man followed me.

On the other side we were in the Healing Glen.

"There's a stream over here that washes away impurities," I said as I headed towards the stream.

"We're in the dream state now, aren't we?" the Templar asked.

"Yeah," I said, "But technically it's a parallel dimension.  The stream is over here."

I lied Alicia in the stream.  I summoned a pillow for her head so that when I lied her on her stomach her face was kept out of the water.  I focused on the song Voices from the Macross Plus soundtrack as I massaged Alicia from head to toe.  Golden rings were surrounding both of us now.  I wondered if they really were just for healing or if it was doing something else.  It felt ok.  The energy felt pure.  It was just hard to connect the kind of energy I was feeling with where it was coming from  Since nothing seemed to be wrong with it I kept focusing on healing Alicia with a combination of the song Voices and the energy massage.  I repeated the song Voices three times.  When the third play finished I stood up.  The golden rings stopped.  I noticed the Crystal Golem was right behind the Templar.  He was giving the Templar a dirty look.

"Dream warrior, why have you brought such evil to a sacred place?" he asked.

"Huh?" I asked.

"Him," the Crystal Golem said, "He does not belong here."

"I thought healing was for anyone who needs it," I said.

"There are those that cannot be healed," he said, "Like this one.  He has a black heart."

"Now wait a minute," the Templar said, "I came here to help heal her friend.  I"

"You cannot fool me," the Crystal Golem said, "I see what you really are."

"That's ok," I said, not really wanting trouble to break out in the Healing Glen, "We were just leaving.  I won't bring him back."

"You should choose" the Crystal Golem started.  

But I was already using Through the Never to open a portal back to Alicia's room.  A portal opened.  I shoved the Templar through the portal and followed through with Alicia in my arms.  I lied Alicia's dream / astral body back into her physical body.  I turned around and looked at the man who was still in the room with me.

"Exactly why were you trying to heal her?" I asked.

"What else would you expect?" he asked, "You've been told a lot of falsities about us," he said, "So it's not surprising you think the worst."

I looked at Alicia a bit closer.  I was looking for any sign of negative energy.  There was nothing there.  It was still hard to reconcile the idea a Templar had been healing her.  So what was he really after?  I wasn't sure.  I watched Alicia sleep for a bit longer before everything around me faded to black and I woke.

----------


## Robo

I bet they are really healing her, but just to gain your trust, not because they want to, Or something along those lines.

----------


## Baron Samedi

On the Satan Claws fight...

Why did I perceive Altair as a female Assassin unknown to me?

I forgot to tell you that bull that helped us is the minotaur that is in love with you.

Another Shared Lucid Task. HELL YEAH.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Maybe you should try talking to these "Templars." I admit I don't play video games and I'm unfamiliar with Assassin's Creed, but I've read in Laberge's book that it can be insightful to converse with dream characters that are antagonizing you, rather than killing them or running. As in, they might be some part of yourself that you should examine. Just a thought.



Except for the fact that the Templars are not DC's.  See all those entries about this Nomad dream character in her DJ? 
That's_ me_. I am real.  

I used to also think that all dreams were only in our heads, until I started having shared dreams with Raven Knight. Then, I was forced to admit that dreams are beyond our own minds, and the Dream World in fact another plane of existence.

----------


## Raven Knight

I fell asleep with the plan of going to heal Alicia again. Since some aspects of this weren't exactly like previous times I will record it here. I fell asleep with my light / sound machine on and I slipped into a WILD

I was in the biodome.  I looked around to see if it was the place I am usually in.  It was.  I saw the koi pond right there.  I watched the fish for a couple of minutes and then got up to see if there was anyone else there.  Basara was sitting on a bench as if he had been waiting for a while.  He got up and came over to me.  He gave me a hug.  A portal opened and Nomad came through.  He was in his usual half jaguar half human form.

"So," I said, "We ready to heal Al"

I stopped in mid sentence when someone else came through the portal before it closed.  A woman with long brown hair.

"Who's your friend?" I asked Nomad.

"This is Ms. Sea," Nomad said, "The woman I told you about?"

"I'm Raven.  It's nice to meet you, Ms. Sea," I said as I reached to shake her hand, "I've heard a lot about"

I was interrupted when she decided she didn't want to meet with a hand shake and preferred a hug instead.  I hesitantly returned her hug.

"I like you," she said, which I thought was odd since she doesn't know me "I like your energy."  She let go of me and looked back over at Nomad.  "So, where are you guys going?  What are you doing?"

"We're going to heal Raven's friend," Nomad said.

"Nice," Ms. Sea said, "I'd like to explore this moonscape you've set up.  It's amazing!"

"Ok," Nomad said as she wandered off.  And I hadn't even had a chance to introduce her to Basara!  Nomad transformed into a white lion man with beautiful white fur.  I wanted to stroke that fur I hesitated and then I hugged Nomad.  The fur was just too tempting and it was sooooo silky soft.  His mane I could fall asleep in that mane

"If I turn into a lion," Basara said, "Can I get in on some of that?"  He transformed into a white lion man that looked much like Nomad.

"More fur" I said as I went over and hugged Basara now and his fur was just as silky and soft as Nomad's

"Are we going?" Nomad asked.

"Um" I said, snapping out of my fur-induced trance, "Yeah."  I opened a portal to Alicia's room and we went through it.

On the other side I looked around the room.  There was a man beside Alicia's bed.  He was using golden energy on Alicia but it wasn't who I'd expected.  I thought it was a Templar, but it didn't feel right.

"Who the hell are you?" I asked him, "Where's the healer that was here before?"

"I came instead," he said without interrupting what he was doing.  I didn't like his energy.  I don't get a good feeling about the other Templar healer, but I got an even worse one about this guy.

"Well," I said, "Go back.  Send back the other guy."

"I'm doing the healing now," he said.

"If you want me to trust you people at all," I said, "You'd better let me get used to one of you.  And that means being consistent.  Changing things in the middle does not lead to trust and I don't like your energy.  Send the other guy back and I will continue deciding if he can be trusted or not."

"Who's your kitty friend?" the Templar asked as he looked nervously over at Nomad.  Nomad was growling at him menacingly.

"That's not helpful, Nomad," I commented, and then to the Templar, "Now send the other guy back.  I will try working with him, no other."

The Templar hadn't had a chance to respond when Nomad acted.  He knocked something out of the golden energy the Templar was using an orb of some kind and that went through the wall at the head of Alicia's bed.  Then Nomad attacked the Templar directly, tackling him through the wall at the head of Alicia's bed.  I made the wall transparent so I could see what was going on.  I saw Nomad had the Templar pinned to the ground with astral tendrils.

"Nomad!" I yelled, "What are you doing?  Stop it!  I thought you said you wouldn't attack!"

"This creature can't be trusted!" Nomad responded in a growl.

"No shit, Sherlock!" I said, "But I still want to"

"You go heal Alicia," Nomad interrupted, "I'll take care of this!"

"Do something!" the Templar was yelling to me, "He's insane!"  The wall turned opaque again.  The last thing I heard as the wall became solid was the Templar screaming, "NOOOOO!"

I stood there staring at the wall for a couple of minutes.  Should I do something?  I didn't really feel compelled to do anything except heal Alicia.  That wasn't the Templar I had considered might be trying to heal Alicia so I went over to Basara.

"I keep trying my songs to no avail," I said, "How about we use one of yours?"

"Ok," Basara said.  He started playing guitar and singing.  My Soul for You from the Macross 7 soundtrack.  I focused on the song along with him.  The song played through and golden energy was flowing through Alicia.  As the song finished a portal opened.  Nomad came through being followed by Ms. Sea and someone else it appeared to be a woman, she was wearing a hooded cloak.  I wondered who that was.

Basara started singing a song I didn't recognize.  I focused on it with him.  Nomad, Ms. Sea, and the new woman also helped.  We were in a pentagram formation.  Golden energy formed a prism around Alicia filled with golden energy.  I was feeling very relaxed now.  As the song ended there was a flash of golden light which flowed into Alicia and then all was silent.  I looked around at the others.  We were all glowing with a faint golden glow.  The glow slowly faded and was gone.

"Who are you?" Nomad asked the new woman.  She pulled her hood back to reveal she was a wolf woman.  She had red eyes that seemed to shine with a golden light from within.

"Saberwolf sent me to help your healing as a gesture of good will," she said, "I am his sister.  Call me Nightwolf."  She came over to me and looked directly at me.  "He needs you to visit him again.  He is wrestling with demons in his inner world.  I hope you will agree to help"  She disappeared in a flash of light.  There was a strange pendant floating in the air now.  It was a red gem on a leather cord.  I could see a 3D image of a wolf in the gem.  The wolf changed to a tiger and then back to a wolf.  It kept shifting between those forms.  I reached out towards the pendent to get a closer look.  It floated from my reach and then settled over my neck.  I lifted the gem and looked at it.  The image was still inside.  For some reason I kissed it  I slipped it down inside my robes I was dressed as an Assassin again I wondered why am I always dressed as an Assassin?!

"Everyone ready to go back?" I asked.  I didn't wait for an answer.  I opened a portal to the biodome.  As they were leaving everything around me faded to black and I woke.

Note:  The first dream ended... I barely woke, and then I continued dreaming.  When I resumed dreaming I forgot the first half of the dream.  Also, I was just spontaneously lucid here... that hardly ever happens to me!

I was on the moon in the biodome.  I looked around and immediately recognized the place.  I watched the koi in the pond for a couple of minutes before looking around to see if I was alone there.  I was not alone there.  Basara was there.  He started strumming his guitar.  A portal opened and Nomad came through it.  I figured that was everyone who wanted to come.  I opened a portal to get to Alicia's room.  It opened and we went through

On the other side of the portal we were in Alicia's room.  There was a man in the room with Alicia.  Alicia was being bathed in golden energy.  It didn't look like the man had noticed us yet.  I approached him from behind.  I was scanning the energy he was using on Alicia.  It looked like purely healing energy.  The man, who I felt was one of the Templar viewers, seemed to realize he was being watched.  I made him look like a Templar so I wouldn't lose lucidity and forget that he can't be trusted.  He turned and looked at me.  Basara was beside me.  He looked over at Basara and then over at Nomad.  I noticed that Nomad was in his half jaguar, half human form and he was giving the man his very best attempt at a Vegeta glare.  While it didn't amount to Vegeta's glare, it wasn't bad.  The Templar was clearly not happy to see Nomad there.  He fired some kind of beam weapon at Nomad.  Damn it, that idiotic bastard!  I intercepted the laser with a small bolt of lightning, wanting to avoid an immediate fight.  I noticed the golden energy around Alicia was gone.

"Hey!" I said to the Templar, "What'd you do THAT for?"  I got between the Templar and Nomad.  It looked like Nomad would have liked to rip the Templar's head off.  "I thought we were supposed to be here to do healing, not attacking!"

"Then why'd you bring him?" the Templar asked, pointing at Nomad.

"Seriously?" I asked, "Are you SERIOUSLY that stupid?  Try doing your homework.  He's a healer, too.  Now quit it!"

"The last time I saw him he dropped an anvil on my head," the Templar said.

I couldn't help but snicker.  "Nomad," I said, "Have you been singing the Anvil Song?"

"Maybe" Nomad said.

"Ok," I said, "No more attacks.  Agreed?"

"Ok," the Templar said.

"I'm not the one who attacked," Nomad snarled.

"Don't look at me," Basara said.

"Ok," I said, "Now where can she be healed?  Here?  Possible, but somewhere that enhances healing energy is better.  The Healing Glen?  No.  The Crystal Golem clearly stated no Templars allowed.  The biodome healing glen?  The security system would go off unless ok.  The biodome."  I lifted Alicia's dream / astral body from her sleeping body.  I opened a portal to the biodome.  It opened and we all went through it.  On the other side we were in the biodome version of the healing glen.

"Warning hostile detected." The mechanical security voice announced.

I thought that probably wasn't a good sign, but I wanted to let Basara and Nomad take a look at the energy the Templar was using when he healed Alicia.  Was the energy really pure?  Or was I just hoping too much for some option that might possibly work?  "Stephanie," I said, "This is Raven Knight.  Override code 376597394 um 87774588 860394 then 23587259 and uh 734468."

"Code accepted," Stephanie said, "Alert aborted."

"What kind of code was that?" the Templar asked.

"Eh, just some code that is re-generated constantly based on the standard universal time and pi," I said, "and personalized to my own voice pattern.  If I tried to use Nomad's code, for example, the computer would fry me.  Ok.  The healing area is over here."  I carried Alicia's sleeping astral / dream body over to the glen and lied her in the grass.  The grass grew up to support her.

"Well," Basara said as he stepped between Nomad and the Templar.  I noticed they were watching each other very closely.  "I'll get this started then."  He started playing his guitar and singing.  I focused on the song Voices from the Macross Plus soundtrack and started giving Alicia a massage.  Nomad started playing his didgeridoo.  I couldn't see that the Templar was doing anything, but both Alicia and I were lifted off of the grass and surrounded by golden energy rings.  Golden energy was flowing through the healing glen with blue and white energies mixed in.  Everything felt ok.  This was going to work out after all.  I was happy.

But no I hadn't even gotten half way through my first playing of Voices before I heard some cursing, an explosion, and then the golden energy rings suddenly vanished and both Alicia and I fell into the grass.  The grass was soft so I wasn't hurt and I was sure Alicia hadn't been, either.

"What the FUCK was that?" I asked anyone who would answer as I got up.  Basara was the only one still playing.  His golden energy was still flowing around the healing glen, but there was no more energy backing it up now.  I looked around the clearing.  Nomad had the Templar pinned against the wall of the tower with a force beam of some kind.  I focused on teleporting the Templar to a position beside me.  The teleportation worked.

"What the" Nomad started and then he looked over and saw the Templar beside me.

"I should have known this was a bad idea," I said, "Nomad, if you wanted payback for the earlier attack, couldn't it wait until AFTER the healing is done?"

"He was putting dark energy into his healing energy," Nomad said, pointing at the Templar.

"That's a lie!" the Templar replied.  I noticed Basara has also stopped playing.  He sat down in the grass and rolled his eyes.

"It's not a lie!" Nomad said, "Raven won't cooperate with you so you attack Alicia?  You are one sick fuck!"

"Why can't you accept the fact that" the Templar started.

"QUIT IT!" I interrupted.  Both Nomad and the Templar looked over at me, as did Basara.  Alicia woke up and stood up in the grass.

"This place is pretty," she said with a yawn.

"Ok," I said, "It is more than obvious that this isn't going to work."  I turned towards the Templar, "You're going to have to leave."

"You believe him?" the Templar asked, "You were in the middle of the energy!  You would have been able to tell if there was dark energy in there.  I don't even know how to use dark energy!"

I was thinking that dark energy probably was a bit beyond what these Templar viewers can control "I don't care.  It's obvious you two can't be in the same place without fighting.  Since I know him better it is you that should go."

"I can take care of that," Nomad said.

"I'm going to open a portal to the moon's astral plane outside the biodome," I said, ignoring Nomad, "And you're going through it.  Simple as that."

"I have a better way," Nomad said.

I opened the portal and then hurried the Templar through it, closing it immediately behind him.  "Stephanie," I said, "Cancel the security override."

"Security system returned to normal," Stephanie replied.

"That was a spectacular failure," I commented.

"Who was that?" Alicia asked, pointing to where the Templar had disappeared.

"An asshole," Nomad said.

"Oh," Alicia said, "I'm tired.  I'm going to bed."

"You're already in bed," I told Alicia, "This is a dream."

"You're funny," Alicia said.  She yawned and then disappeared.

"That sucked," I said.  Everything around me faded to black when I woke.

----------


## Royalpeach

I agree; this Templar seems too intelligent to have the same motives as those zombies controlling the dark energy. He has a personality of his own, not as though he's being controlled by anyone, as those ones that previously attacked you seemed like.

Also; did I miss when you named the defense system Stephanie?  :tongue2:

----------


## Dream420

your dreams are amazing really fun to read  :smiley:

----------


## Baron Samedi

> I agree; this Templar seems too intelligent to have the same motives as those zombies controlling the dark energy. He has a personality of his own, not as though he's being controlled by anyone, as those ones that previously attacked you seemed like.
> 
> Also; did I miss when you named the defense system Stephanie?



These Templars are Templars from Our Dimension, an Illuminati/New World Order fuckwad. 

We met Stephanie awhile ago.  I think that dream may be only in my DJ. Not sure. She showed us the telescope on top of the Tower.  She looks like Cortana. I am pretty sure that was her name before she became the AI.

----------


## Spi

I think I saw you in my non-lucid dream last night, Raven. Though it's most likely a dream character of you. Pretty interesting because I was practicing my telepointing technique at that time too. Huh, well just droppin' this message by. You guys. Still expect me there in dreamsharing, even though I got school crap to deal with this week and it's hard to keep my space clear for dreamworking. Really. It makes me not want to  be here. Damn school crap.

----------


## Royalpeach

> These Templars are Templars from Our Dimension, an Illuminati/New World Order fuckwad.



Which is why I'm saying they probably wouldn't want to hurt Alison. They're only human. What they're after is money, not to make a sick young girl experience even more pain. Even if they were disgustingly evil enough to do such a thing, I doubt they could control true dark energy.

----------


## Raven Knight

More memories came back to me through meditation, so I updated entry #353: Make Healing, Not War!

----------


## Zoe

Could someone explain in some detail who these Templars are? Also, what has this to do with remote viewing?

Thanks

----------


## Baron Samedi

> I think I saw you in my non-lucid dream last night, Raven. Though it's most likely a dream character of you. Pretty interesting because I was practicing my telepointing technique at that time too. Huh, well just droppin' this message by. You guys. Still expect me there in dreamsharing, even though I got school crap to deal with this week and it's hard to keep my space clear for dreamworking. Really. It makes me not want to  be here. Damn school crap.



It probably was her. I hope to see you soon!





> Which is why I'm saying they probably wouldn't want to hurt Alison. They're only human. What they're after is money, not to make a sick young girl experience even more pain. Even if they were disgustingly evil enough to do such a thing, I doubt they could control true dark energy.



Humans kill humans every day. The Templars started the FUCKING IRAQ WAR.  I am not pissed off at you... Just, you need to do some research. And they can control dark energy. I saw him do it. I don't like to argue in dream journals, so if you want to do that, please post it in Beyond Dreaming or something. 

They are not after money. If they want money, they just print it. They are after power. And they don't give a shit about human life. Google "depleted uranium", "white phosphorous Iraq" to see how sweet they are.





> Could someone explain in some detail who these Templars are? Also, what has this to do with remote viewing?
> 
> Thanks



The Templars are a secret order started during the Crusades. They are a bunch of evil fucks hell-bent on setting up a One World Government. They are also called the New World Order. The remote viewers work for them.

Read Psychic Warrior by David Morehouse. Read anything by Major Ed Dames. Watch _Dark Secrets: Inside Bohemian Grove
_ for free on google video.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> your dreams are amazing really fun to read



She's a great writer, eh? And amazingly fun to dream with.  :smiley: 





> More memories came back to me through meditation, so I updated entry #353: Make Healing, Not War!



Awesome!

Raven, I had that same thought, "Why is Raven always dressed as an Assassin?" I though that this morning in fact.

But, I guess so am I, when I am in Nomad form, which I feel is my "true" form. Other forms are beginning to feel more natural. Hmm... But, whenever I become human, I am always wearing that. Maybe we should find other Assassins to help us with the Templars? Or bring Ezio to the Moon also? hmm hmm hmmm

----------


## Raven Knight

I fell asleep with the goal to go back and try to heal Alicia again.  I am looking to see if the Templar healer comes back or if he might have seen what Nomad did to the strange Templar demon and now he is going to stay away.  If he shows up I am going to do a telepathic scan to find out what the full plan is in healing Alicia.  If not, maybe I can get a normal healing session done tonight with no interruptions.  I turned on my light / sound machine and slipped into a WILD

I was in the biodome.  Beside the koi pond.  I was thinking I was going to go get MoSh.  I was about to open a portal to go find him when a portal opened.  A woman came through followed by MoSh.  MoSh looked like Ranma.  Yes!  I scooped some water from the pond and splashed it all over MoSh.  He transformed from boy-type Ranma into girl-type Ranma.  The woman, who I identified as Asuka, was watching MoSh with a puzzled look.  MoSh didn't seem to notice he was a girl now.  I summoned a mantra ball.  An orange ball appeared in my hands.  It had "This is a dream" written on it.  I threw it at MoSh.  It hit him with a dull thud of nerf hitting a human head.

"This is a dream!" the ball announced.  It fell to the ground, "This is a dream!" it announced again when it hit the ground.

"So it is," MoSh said as he picked up the mantra ball.  He threw it at me.  I caught it.

"This is a dream," the ball announced.  I summoned another ball.  A blue one with the phrase, "Remember this dream!" written on it.  I threw it at MoSh.  He caught it.

"Remember this dream!" the ball announced.  MoSh threw it back and I caught it.

"Remember this dream!" the ball said.

"Aren't we going to heal your friend?" MoSh asked.

"Yeah," I said, "Let's go but where's Basara?  He was going to come."

As if on cue a portal opened and Basara came through.  He was tuning a guitar.

"Ok," I said, "Let's go.  And thank you for helping."  I opened a portal to Alicia's room.  It opened and we all went through it.  On the other side we were in Alicia's room.  There was a man there.  It was the same Templar I have seen there twice before.  He looked quickly over at me when I entered.  I saw there were golden rings surrounding Alicia's dream / astral body as it floated over her sleeping body.  The Templar looked quickly at MoSh, then at Asuka, then at Basara.  The golden rings faded from around Alicia and her astral / dream body returned to her physical body.

"Is he here?" the Templar asked.

"He who?" I asked.

"You call him Nomad." He answered.

"No," I said, "He's not here.  This is Basara, MoSh, and Asuka.  They're here to help the healing."

"I heard what Nomad did to that intruder who came here before I got here last night," the Templar said, "And I know he thinks I'm an intruder, so I'd rather not meet up with him when he's really pissed."

"You want me to trust you, right?" I asked the Templar.

"Yes," he said.

"Then I have a simple answer that I should've thought of sooner," I said, "Just let me do a telepathic scan of your thoughts."

"No," he said immediately.

"No?" I asked, "Why not?  Unless you're lying"

"Now who's trying to use who?" he asked, "You just want to use me to find out what the rest of my people are up to so you can interfere."

"No," I said, "I am looking to see what you are really doing to Alicia."

"You don't believe me," he said, "But I'm supposed to believe you?"

"Fine," I said, "Then let's just do the healing."

"He needs to stay away from your friend," Asuka said.

"Who are you to say that?" the Templar asked.

"I told you" I said, "That's Asuka." 

"He has a dark heart," Asuka said.

The Templar shot Asuka a brief dirty look and then turned back to Alicia.  The golden rings reappeared and her astral / dream body once again separated from her physical body.  Asuka got closer to Alicia and looked at the energy.

"Stop that," she said to the Templar.  He ignored her.  "I said stop that!" she repeated.  He still didn't respond.  "STOP THAT!" she finally yelled in his ear as she shoved him to break his concentration.  The rings disappeared and Alicia's astral / dream body fell back into her physical body.

"What?" the Templar asked impatiently.

"You were giving her dark energy," Asuka said.

"I was not!" the Templar responded.

"I saw it," Asuka said.

"It really seems you don't want my help with this healing," he said.

"Just let me look," I said, "One look at your thoughts will clear this up."

"No!" the Templar said.

"So you're admitting there was dark energy there?" I asked.

"There wasn't!" he insisted.

"Then there's nothing to hide," I said.  Not waiting for any more excuses or for permission I went right over to the Templar and looked directly at his eyes scanning telepathically and I got a series of images  A brick wall the brick wall breaking down Alicia sitting down to a healthy sized vegetarian meal and not being sick she was at a healthy weight a brick wall the brick wall breaking more images of Alicia, me with her a steel wall...

"Stop it!" the Templar said.

"Show me the truth!" I said, looking further, "Or of course the Borg could always find it"

"Fine!" he finally said, "It's clear you don't want your friend healed, so I'll go."  He disappeared in a flash of light.  I focused on teleporting him right back in front of me.  He appeared, looking slightly alarmed.

"Where were you going?" I asked.

"What is it you want?" he asked.

"The truth," I said.  I read the truth right from him.  It turned out the plan was that Alicia would appear completely healed and as long as I cooperated it would stay that way.  The tiny dark energy molecules would only activate if I refused to cooperate.

"And why do you assholes want my cooperation so badly?" I asked the Templar.  He backed away but the answer was as clear as day.  They seem under the impression that I am the strongest of the current dream travelers, so my abilities could be used to keep the others from traveling.

"And why do you care if people can travel to other worlds?" I asked him.

"It's for their own protection!" he said, "If people go wandering around out there they'll just get themselves in trouble!" but I read a different answer.  It was clear that they thought there was a distinct possibility that as people travel more in the astral and dream states that more people will be aware of what is going on and also the possibility people would start transferring dream skills and astral skills into waking life.  So not only would people know they're being manipulated, they would have the abilities to do something about it.

"You are one twisted little shit!" I said to the Templar, "And your plan failed!"

"It's already too late," he said, "The seeds are already in there!  What happens with them is up to you to decide!"  He disappeared again.

"Get your fucking ass back here!" I yelled as I focused on teleporting him back again.  Nothing happened.

I went back over to Alicia as I muttered expletives.  Basara, Asuka, MoSh, and I did a round of healing on Alicia before everything around me faded to black and I woke.

----------


## Raven Knight

I went to bed with the plan of healing Alicia tonight.  I wasn't sure if the Templar who has seemed to have been healing Alicia would show up or not after seeing what Nomad did to the last one who pretended to be healing her!  :Eek:  Suffice to say it wasn't pretty.  :Eek:  But that was clearly a different Templar, or more like a demon, and not the Templar I'd seen healing Alicia before.  If he shows up again my intention was to do a telepathic scan to find out what he is really up to.  Otherwise MoSh and Asuka have agreed to help me do a healing session on Alicia.  I fell asleep with my light / sound machine on and slipped into a WILD

I was in the biodome.  The usual place near the koi pond.  I looked around.  I was supposed to be meeting someone there.  Someone to help me heal Alicia.  MoSh.  And Asuka.  And Pablo.  And Basara.  I saw that Basara was already sitting on the bench near the pond.  He was strumming on his guitar.  He seemed bored.  I said hello to him and he seemed glad to see me.  Several people appeared in a flash of white light.  There were two Q's, MoSh, Asuka, and Pablo.  Asuka has a pretty flower in her hair.  Pablo was a fox, and MoSh looked like boy-type Ranma.  An impulse hit me.  I scooped some water from the pond and splashed it on MoSh.  He transformed into girl-type Ranma.  Asuka was looking at him strangely but he didn't seem to notice the difference.

" Hey, MoSh!" I yelled, "Catch!"  I summoned and threw a soft orange nerf  ball at him.  He turned and looked just a tad too late and it hit him in the face.

"This is a dream!" the mantra ball announced.

"Of course it is," MoSh said as he threw the ball back at me.  I summoned a second ball and threw it at MoSh.  He caught this one.

"Remember this dream!" the ball announced as MoSh caught it.

"Probably not," MoSh said as he threw the ball back to me.

"There's a positive outlook," I said as I rolled my eyes, "Can we go heal Alicia?" I asked.

"Let's go," MoSh said.

I opened a portal to Alicia's room.  We went through.  On the other side there was already a man standing next to Alicia in her bed.  Alicia's astral / dream body was floating over her physical body and there were golden rings moving around her.  She was surrounded by golden healing energy.  I recognized the man.  He was the same Templar I have been seeing there recently.  Asuka went over near him and looked at him.  Upon realizing someone was there he turned to look.  He saw Asuka and then looked around the room quickly as if looking for someone.

"Is he here?" he asked.

"He who?" I asked.

"Nomad," the Templar said, "I heard what he did to the last person he decided was an intruder  And I know he's already decided I'm not really healing your friend."

"Are you?" I asked.

"Look at the energy," he said, "It's healing energy."

"I have an easy answer," I said, "Just let me scan your thoughts telepathically.  Then no one will be able to deny the truth."

"No!" the Templar said immediately.

"Why not?" I asked, "If you want me to believe you, and you're telling the truth, then that is the quickest way to make that happen."

"How do I know what you'll try to do?" he asked.

"Well," I said, "It's not really an option, so I'm going to look."

"You stay out of my head," he said.

"Stop what you are doing to Alicia," Asuka said.

"What?" the Templar asked.

"He is using dark energy in that healing energy," Asuka said.

"I am NOT!" the Templar said, "Why do you people keep saying that?!"  Even though he denied any wrongdoing the golden rings around Alicia vanished and her dream / astral body sank back into her physical body.

"I have no reason to lie," Asuka said, "I don't even know you.  But I do know you have a dark heart."

"You're just looking for excuses not to believe me!" the Templar said.

"Then we will put it to rest right now," I said, "with a simple telepathic scan."

"Stay out of my head!" the Templar said to me.

"No," I said.  I looked into his eyes.  He looked a bit uneasy

"Stop it" the Templar said, "You think there's some kind of trick, but it's not a trick just a deal to be made...  I wasn't supposed to tell you until after you'd seen the proof that your friend can be healed like this."

I hadn't stopped scanning, although I was using a low energy level to try to hide it.  So far he was telling the truth.

"And just what is this deal?" I asked, although I figured I already knew.

"It's simple," he said, "A trade; healing for a little cooperation.  Healing; anyone, any illness your friend, your mother, your depression"

"My mother isn't sick!" I said, thinking it sounded like a threat.

"Not now she isn't," he said.

"If you dare make her sick" I started.

"That comes with age," he said, "not from something I'd do!"

"And what is this cooperation you're looking for?" I asked, curious.

"Simple," he said, "Or simple for you just keep people from traveling to the other planes.  And before you say that is wrong, consider what is out there.  It's really for their own protection.  There are things out there that are far too powerful for most people from our plane to deal with.  And there is further danger when they accidently bring these entities back to our plane.  Make sure people know how dangerous it is out there and if someone thinks it is ok to endanger everyone else by going anyway put a stop to it."  My telepathy showed he was telling the truth.

"You actually believe that, don't you?" I asked the Templar.

"Of course," he said.

"You feed me bullshit and expect me to think it's chocolate," I said, "because you, yourself, think it's chocolate."

"Yuck!" the Templar said.

"Here," I said to him, "You're leaving now.  And take a message to whoever told you this line of shit.  And if you ever figure out it's a line of shit you know where to find me but stay away from Alicia."

"Why should I welcome your domination?  Why should I listen to explanations?  I'm not pretending to make it simple, try to be something experimental," I quoted a song that said what I wanted to say, Perfect Enemy by TATU, "You can turn me off I will never fail.  Things I loved before are not for sale.  Keep yourself away, far away from me.  I'll Forever stay your perfect enemy."

"You should really reconsider," he said, "We can protect a lot of people"

"How are you doing your healing?" I asked him, thinking about the dark energy Asuka had seen.

He hesitated, then, "I'm a conduit," he said, "There is a group of healers that send their healing energy through me, and I add my own."

"Someone is contributing dark energy," I told him, "It's in the healing energy you were giving Alicia and it's infecting you, as well.  If you keep using that it will either kill you, turn you into a mindless slave, or make you go stark raving mad or some other unpredictable but equally negative effect.  I can heal the effects of the dark energy"

"So you also offer healing for a price," he said.								

"Nope," I said, "I will purge dark energy from anyone, any time, any place.  No strings attached.  Any change of heart the person goes through afterwords is purely their own freedom of choice once their hearts are no longer clouded by negative energies.  You should really let me clean that shit out of you"

"Yeah, right," he said, giving me a dirty look, "Fine.  You made your choice.  You'll just have to live with the consequences."  He disappeared from sight.

After the Templar disappeared the five of us (MoSh, Asuka, Pablo, Basara, and me) did a group healing on Alicia.  The entire room filled with golden energy that was very relaxing and comforting.  Right after the healing was done everything around me faded to black and I woke.

----------


## Zoe

Interesting how different the real villains are from what we see in the movies. There is no "bwah-hah-hah" reveling in evilness. They all think they're on the side of right.

----------


## Raven Knight

I was in a strange place.  It was a small glen in a beautiful forest.  There was a pond near by with colorful fish swimming in it.  I looked in and watched the fish.  They were beautiful koi.  I was watching the fish when something hit me in the back of my head.  It was a soft yellow nerf ball.

"This is a dream!" came a voice from the ball.  I picked up the ball and looked at it.  The phrase, "This is a dream!" was written on the side of the ball.  Another ball hit me, this one pink.  It was immediately followed by a blue one.

"You're dreaming!" said the pink ball.

"Do a reality check!" said the blue ball.

I looked around to see who was throwing stuff at me.  I spotted MoSh.  He threw another ball, this one was green.

"Remember this dream!" the ball said as I caught it.

MoSh grabbed the other balls and threw they at me quickly yellow, pink, blue.  "This is a dream!" then "You're dreaming!" then "Do a reality check!"

I finally got a clue.  I pinched my nose and tried to breathe.  I could do it.  I was dreaming.  I looked at the mantra ball in my hands.  "Remember this dream!" it said.

"This one is yours," I said to MoSh as I threw it at him.

He caught it, "Remember this dream!"

"Yours, too," he said.

"Ok," Q said, "Let's go."

Note:  I never did become fully lucid and there is some time here missing from my memory The next scene I remember was in my Fire Valkyrie flying over the planet Bajor

There was a landing pad.  We landed there.  I landed my Fire Valkyrie.  Nomad's ship also landed there.  Once we were all out of our ships I saw who was there.  Nomad, Selene, MoSh, Asuka, and two Q's were there with me.  There was more time missing here

I was with the others outside of a building.  We went inside.  There were other people who looked like Begorans from Star Trek.  The area of the temple we were in was small and looked like:
 
The room just this side of the entrance where the woman is standing in this picture was a waiting area of sorts.  I saw Q talking to someone, and then he came back over to us.  He said that one person at a time would be permitted to consult the orb, but we were doing so at our own risk, for the effect the orb would have on us could not be predicted.

So one by one a female Bejoran took us back to the orb.  Nomad went first, then Selene.  Asuka wanted to go with MoSh.  The Bejorans seemed pretty insistent that only one person go at a time.  Asuka wasn't happy but she went along with it.  While they were talking about that the Bejoran said I could go.  I followed her through the door and down the short hall.  The case holding the orb was at the end of the hall  I looked at the case very closely.

"Open it," the Bejoran woman said, "Let it show you one of your possible destinies."

I looked at the case a bit closer.  I really had no idea of how to open the box.  The Bejoran woman wasn't giving me any indication of how it opened.  I looked at it for a bit longer and I finally figured out how to make it open  I touched one of the symbols on the side of the case and

The case opened up.  There was a strange glow from the inside of the case.  Looking into the glow made it seem like I was looking into a space light-years deep even though it was contained within the small case.  Energy was contained in there  As I looked into the light it felt like I was falling into it, falling into an infinite void was that supposed to happen when viewing the orb?  This is where the visions are supposed to happen all I had to do was be open to them and I would see visions of possibilities of things yet to be  I was looking into the light and I saw images forming before my eyes and then I woke up!  WTF?!  :Mad:

----------


## Raven Knight

I fell asleep without using my light / sound machine tonight.  I was feeling quite depressed and I didn't want to bother with it.  Dream goals include going to Saberwolf's inner world to help him with demons assuming I am feeling well enough to do that.  He had asked me to help him night before last, but I remembered the dream too late to set that up as a goal

I was in a strange place.  I looked around.  It looked like the interior of a castle.  An old castle.  I walked down the halls to see where I was.  It looked like the castle hadn't been lived in for years.  Dark and dirty.  I passed an old mirror covered with dust and cobwebs.  I went through a door at the end of the hall.  The next room was large.  There was someone in the room.  I did a double take.  It looked like an animal that was part wolf and part tiger.  He was down on all fours looking into a fire in a fireplace.  I didn't sense hostility in him so my first reaction was to the feline portion of him.

"Kitty!" I said as I hurried over to the animal and started stroking his silky fur, "Wow you have beautiful fur" I said.

He surprised me when he stood up on his hind legs and looked over at me in a surprised manner.  "You came!" he said, "I wasn't sure you'd come"

"Yes," I said, "I'm here"  I wasn't sure what was going on so I thought I should play along.

"They're trying to get into the castle," he said.

"Who is?" I asked.

"The demons," he said.  He pointed over at the window.  I went over to the window and looked outside.  There was a force field around the castle.  There were a bunch of ugly things outside the force field.  They looked like weird monster insects crawling around and over the force field.

"Yuck" I said, "What are those?  You need an exterminator"

"I fought them" he said, seeming slightly hesitant to admit what he was about to say, "But there were just too many of them.  They just keep coming."

Note:  Somewhere in here I slipped into semi-lucidity, remembering my abilities but not stopping to think about the fact it was a dream

"Well," I said, "You don't have to fight them alone."

"So you'll help?" he asked.

"Absolutely!" I said, "Let's send those assholes packing!"

I jumped out the window and flew towards the force field.  The cat-wolf was right behind me.  I flew through the force field and into the strange attacking creatures.  I thought we could use more than the two of us.  I used the song Divide by Disturbed to split myself into 2, then 4, then 8, then 16 then 32, 64, 128, then 256!  "My own individuality is so unique, I'm one impressive motherf-er, now wouldn't you say?"  All 256 of me spread out over the force field surrounding the castle and started fighting.  The tiger-wolf was also fighting.  Each of the 256 of me had a Witchblade and we were all using Witchblade swords to cut through the strange monster demon bugs.  The demon bugs had taken to flight to attack us.  They were each about the size of a horse.  I had a hard time seeing everything clearly while focusing on fighting using 256 of me but I saw a portal open and some more people came through and joined the battle.  The following is a bit of what I noticed going on around me:

A giant winged serpent came through a portal and started spraying green flames of poison on the enemies.  One of my duplicates waved at him and went, "Hi, MoSh!"  (Note:  the tiger-wolf was Saberwolf, who seems to have had a problem with MoSh I wonder if he will change his mind now?  :tongue2:  )

A large dragon flew through the portal a large red dragon that was attacking the enemies with a strange spiral of fire and ice.  I wasn't sure who the dragon was  :Sad: 

The Blue Eyes White Dragon from YuGiOh came through the portal with a man on his back.  The Blue Eyes was attacking the enemies with lightning and the man on his back was Altaïr.  I saw Altaïr jump off of the dragon, land on one of the giant monster demon bugs, drive an energy-charged sword through it's back, and then jump off onto another of the enemies.  When there was no enemy to jump onto he jumped off anyway and the Blue Eyes swooped down and caught him in mid air.  (Note:  I have a dream pet that looks like Pikachu from Pokémon since he is an electric mouse on the Pokémon series and the Blue Eyes uses a white lightning attack in YuGiOh Pikachu decided he wanted to transform into the Blue Eyes when he wants to look more intimidating and have more power.  :smiley:  )

I noticed there were now multiple red dragons firing the strange fire and ice attack the dragon had apparently either summoned friends or had multiplied itself Sorry I still didn't know who it was  :Sad: 

I didn't notice anything else as I was trying to focus on the fight with 256 of me!  If I missed anyone else helping out, it was unintentional!  :tongue2: 

The fight was short but intense.  The demon monster bugs did seem to just keep coming.  There was a portal they were coming from.  I saw someone (Selene?  Sorna?  A fusion of the two?) sealing the portal closed.  Once that was done the enemies stopped coming and we quickly finished them off.  I fused the 256 of me back into one.  The clarity that hit me when I did that was intense!  I could see the castle so clearly, each detail of the architecture, which was amazing.  I landed near the tiger-wolf.  I could see so many details of him, as well.  I was staring in awe of the detail I was able to see when everything faded to black and I woke

----------


## Baron Samedi

Wow. So incredibly amazing!

I was the red dragon with the fire and ice. We all have fire and one other element. 

You are fire and lighting.

MoSh is fire and Earth.

Pablo is fire and air.

Loaf is fire and energy.

----------


## dream wolf

i have listened to football on tv and you know when they blow the whistle, well in my nightmare the whistle was screaming. it was scary. also when i listened to this song by HIM i had a love dream it ended bad because we both commited suicide together at the end. But that was because HIM sings death love songs alot.

----------


## Raven Knight

Note:  This isn't the first dream I had in the night it was actually the third but since it comes first chronologically I am listing it first in my dream journal.  It was actually more of an astral projection through the dream state  ::disconcerted::  which isn't something I do very often But Nomad had already seen me do this and, sure enough, it happened for me in a dream  ::disconcerted:: 

I was in a strange place.  I was flying.  I was in a strange space.  I could see a city below me.  It didn't look normal.  I could see energy forms moving among the buildings.  There was a lot of chaos going on around.  A battle.  Orcs and Templars?!  I did a double take at that I could not remember seeing orcs fighting Templars before I was seeing the orcs from Oblivion

And there were a lot of those orcs.  And there were also a lot of Templars who looked like those off of Assassin's Creed

One strange thing is the Templars were firing strange energy beams, which isn't something I've ever seen them do in Assassin's Creed  I also noticed the fight seemed to be centered around a specific house.  I couldn't focus very well on the house  ::disconcerted::  but I recognized the energy I saw there it was Nomad.  Somewhere in here I became semi-lucid and could tell the orcs were our allies from the moon and the Templars were, well, they were Templars  I had a good sense of what was going on so I joined in the fight

I looked around at all of the Templars there seemed to be more of them than there were orcs  Where the f*@k do all these Templars come from?  Is there some kind of Templar manufacturing plant hidden somewhere?!  I didn't have time to consider how there could be so many of them, though.  Just to react to their presence.  I focused on the song Divide by Disturbed.  "I'm one impressive motherf-er, now wouldn't you say?  Divide, divide, divide, divide!"  I did both rounds of division.  256 of me!  "If you complain once more, you'll meet an army of me" came into my mind.  I could hear that song playing along with Divide, though it wasn't intentional.  I then focused on the song Battery by Metallica, sending bolts of lightning at Templars all around all 256 of me  It was hard to focus too much, but I saw many different versions of a Templar getting struck by lightning.  The battle was intense but short.

Now most of the Templars were gone there were just a couple of stragglers in conflict with a couple of orcs.  I looked to where I had seen Nomad's energy.  There were still 256 of me.  I was going to merge back into one when I noticed something was wrong with Nomad's energy it wasn't right.  All of me were pretty evenly dispersed around his location so we formed a circle.  I felt compelled to use Black Hole Sun by Soundgarden.  I used it to create a vortex portal directly over Nomad.  The portal formed and a small stream of red and black spiraled energy was being pulled from Nomad  It was being pulled through the portal.  I maintained the portal and finally one large orb of  ::barf::  red and black energy was pulled up and through the portal.  Then that was it.  No more of that energy.  I wondered where that had come from.  I merged all 256 of me back into one and I headed down to see if Nomad was ok.  Before I got to him, however, everything around me faded to black and I woke.

----------


## Royalpeach

Kinda strange dream... what did the city look like? And how did you "see" Nomad's energy? Do you mean you actually saw his aura, or just sensed him?(Also, you have some pretty damn awesome interests! Love Oblivion and Black Hole Sun!  ::lol:: )

----------


## Raven Knight

> Kinda strange dream... what did the city look like? And how did you "see" Nomad's energy? Do you mean you actually saw his aura, or just sensed him?(Also, you have some pretty damn awesome interests! Love Oblivion and Black Hole Sun! )



I guess sensed is more the correct term to use.  I sensed his energy.  And the city was pretty nondescript, a typical city.  It might have been the city Nomad lives in...  If you like Oblivion, have you tried Fallout 3?  A lot of the same mechanics in a futuristic post-apocalyptic setting.  Very fun!  ::D:

----------


## Raven Knight

Note:  This is actually the first dream I had during the night.  I fell asleep with my light / sound machine on and big dream goals  It would appear that there are dreamers being held within A's inner world so she can use their energy  The goal is to go in and get them out of there.  I focused on the patterns of light as I slipped into a WILD

I was in the biodome on the moon.  I looked around to see who was there with me.  I wasn't alone.  Altaïr was standing next to me.  Bakura was on my other side.

"Did you bring Pablo?" Bakura asked.

"Uh" I said, "No not yet"

There was a flash of white light.  Q had just appeared with Fox McCloud no not Fox McCloud Pablo.  A portal opened.  More people arrived.  I watched as the people came in from the portal.  Nomad, Batman, Koomo, Pixie  Pixie had some strange pills.

"Um no thanks," I said, "I'd rather stay sober.  No dream drugs for me."

"They're not drugs, silly," Pixie said, "They make you mostly invisible!  But don't worry you'll still be able to see each other."  She handed me a transparent capsule.  I looked at it closely while Pixie handed a pill to Pablo, Bakura, Batman, Altaïr, and Koomo.

"I can be invisible without this thing," Bakura said as he slipped the pill into his pocket, "but it might be useful later."  Bakura disappeared completely but I could still faintly sense his energy.

Altaïr was eyeing his pill.  "What exactly is this?" he asked Pixie.

"A capsule form of a magic potion," Pixie said, "Makes it really hard for enemies to focus on you.  I made it myself!"  She smiled big.  "It's good that it's in a capsule, though because the potion tastes like shit!"

Batman swallowed his pill.  He immediately became semi-transparent.  Pixie saw me looking at Batman.

"It's even harder for the enemies to see him!" she said.

"Nice," I commented.

Koomo, Pablo, and Altaïr swallowed their pills and turned semi-transparent.  I looked at my pill and finally swallowed it.  I felt a tingly sensation.

Nomad was playing his didgeridoo.  There were colored energies coming from the instrument and surrounding all of us.  I didn't see a visible effect but I felt unusual sensations.  Now it was time to go.  Q said he would send us as far as he could without revealing our presence.  He snapped his fingers and the scene around us changed

On the other side we were in an unusual place.  It was quite dark.  I wondered if this was A's inner world.  I focused on a cloak over all of us to conceal our energy.  I was thinking Nomad had mentioned some others that were coming, but I didn't see them.  They were really tiny individuals so I thought maybe I hadn't noticed them

I focused my attention on where we were.  I noticed there were bugs there.  Centipedes  I remembered something about those.  They were going to show us something  They seemed to be leading us somewhere so we all followed them.  They were heading towards a solid rock wall.  There was a small hole near the base of the cliff.  I wasn't sure where it led but the centipedes were going into it.  Pablo transformed into a fox and followed them into the rock wall.  I wasn't sure where he was going, but it wasn't long before he returned.  He had a ring of keys in his mouth!  He changed back to his form that looks like Fox McCloud.

The centipedes were leading us elsewhere now.  We followed them along the cliff face until they stopped.  There was something on the wall something crawling  in a small square.  Pablo held a key beside that square and a part of the cliff wall slid open.  The doorway was glowing brightly so I couldn't see through it.  But that was where the centipedes were going so we went through

The other side of the door was a sharp contrast to the exterior.  It was bright and beautiful.  A garden with scantily clad women relaxing in it  The garden looked like this picture.

Or at least parts of it did  The women saw us enter and seemed to respond to us.  I wondered how since we were supposed to be invisible.  Three women with long dark hair draped themselves over Altaïr.  Three blondes draped themselves over Bakura.  A couple more women gathered around Batman.  Batman chased them away with a dirty look.  Bakura appeared to be paying attention to his women and he picked their pockets  he took something that looked like a form of energy from the DC's.  Altaïr pushed the DC women away from him but they were very insistent until one of them died.  One fell dead from a hidden blade wound and the other two ran away screaming about a murderer.  That also alarmed the ones trying to come on to Bakura and they ran away.  Pablo was laughing.

We proceeded through the garden.  There were many beautiful things there.  Cute animals.  Lots of cute animals.  Cats, puppies, bunnies, foxes, etc.  So cute I wanted to pet them but I reminded myself they were just DC's and kept going, ignoring them completely.  I heard a cat yowling in pain.  I looked and saw a man with a knife.  He was skinning a live cat!  I had to help the kitty no the kitty was a DC.  The man was a DC.  Just illusionary images from a sick mind.  No cat was being harmed there.  So we kept going.

There was a large castle.  Considering the bright setting the castle seemed really dark and foreboding.  There was a wide mote around the castle.  The drawbridge was down, which surprised me.  It seemed like a trap.  I looked around the area to see if there was any obvious signs of a trap.  I approached the side of the moat.  I saw the centipedes were heading across the drawbridge, but something was wrong.  I looked into the moat.  There was a dark shape moving in the water.  A tentacle reached from the water and wrapped itself around my leg.  I formed Witchblade into a sword and cut through it which apparently pissed off its owner  A hideous creature came from the water

The creature looked somewhat reptilian and had tentacles similar to an octopus It was standing on two legs and had the ragged remains of what might have once been wings, but it didn't look like it could fly any longer.  It had arms and hands sporting razor sharp claws.  It was glaring down at me and drooling slime.  The entire thing seemed to be covered with a kind of mucous.  A foul odor of rotten fish wafted over from the creature.  Yuck!  It was dis-gus-ting!  It was pretty clear that it was water based, so an electrical attacked seemed best.  I summoned a bolt of lightning at the creature.  The mucous seemed to keep the electricity away from the creature.  I used Battery again to charge my sword, and anyone else who had a sword ready, with electricity.  I then ran my sparking sword into the creature.  That seemed to piss it off.  Batman was on the thing's head.  He drove a metal pole into the thing's head.  That didn't seem to harm it much but I could see the point of it the pole was a lightning rod.  Batman jumped clear and I used Battery again, this time the bolt of lightning went straight to the pole and into the creature.  The creature sparked and convulsed violently as it sank back into the depths of what must have been a bottomless moat.

The castle door was locked.  But that was easily fixed as a snail located the hidden lock and Pablo unlocked it.  The interior was like a maze.  Which way to go?  The centipedes took care of that.  They split up in various directions so we also had to split up..

I went down a passage to the right.  There were doors on the sides of the passage that looked like prison cells.  A snail revealed the locations of the locks.  I used Alohamora from Harry Potter on one of them and it opened

Inside was a nightmare.  A woman was tied up on the floor and surrounded by starving rats.  Most of the rats were ignoring her.  They were searching desperately through the room for some morsel of food.  A few of the rats were curled up in the corner as if they'd given up.  A few of them had apparently given in to what they were supposed to do and were chewing on the woman's leg.  I summoned a large block of cheese covered in a variety of nuts and seeds that small animals such as them like.  All of them came running to the food and started happily eating.  One of the rats who had been chewing on the woman went over and squeaked sadly in her ear as if he was apologizing.  I untied the woman.  It was her dream body, which immediately disappeared.  The rats ate for a bit then fled out the open cell door.

The next room was very simple.  There was a man standing there.  I went inside and looked at him.  The door was open now.  "You can go," I told him.

"Don't move!" he said, "If you move you'll set it off!"

"Set what off?" I asked as I took a step towards him.  Darts fired from the wall and hit my Witchblade, falling to the ground.  My Witchblade said they were tipped with acid for the purpose of causing pain.  I was now close enough to see the man was covered with tiny scars from previous encounters with the darts.  Witchblade sent a tendril over to him and covered him with armor.

"That will protect you.  Let's get you out of here," I said as the man followed me from the room before disappearing.

The next room made me sick.  There was a little girl in there that looked like Sydney.  Not quite like Sydney, but a lot like her.  And there were two big men.  For the purpose of this, just suffice it to say they were in the process of doing unspeakable things to her  I do not want to go into any more detail about the depravity of it.  As if on cue, though, the rats from the first room returned.  They swarmed over the two men and devoured them alive as they screamed.  The little girl was cowering in the corner.  I went over to her and tried to make myself as non-threatening as possible.

"Come on, honey," I said to her, "It's over.  I'm here to take you home."

"Home?" she said through tears, "To my mommy and daddy?"

"Yeah," I said as I held my hand out to her, "It's ok now.  No one will hurt you any more."

The little girl finally let me lead her from the room.  She disappeared, and the now well-fed rats fled down the hall again.  I could sense that was it.  The other prisoners had been found by the other people.  But to get rid of the prison itself  On a hunch I used Through the Never to open a portal at my current location which I felt was near the center of the prison.  I then added a version of Crush 'Em to create a gravity well.  I hurried out of the prison.  Everyone else was waiting outside.  The castle prison collapsed in on itself and was sucked through the portal I had opened.  Then it was gone.  There was nothing remaining except for a flat area of land where the castle had once stood.

I felt drawn in a certain direction.  I headed that way.  There was someone there.  She had long black hair and a really nasty look on her face.  "A?" I asked, as it didn't look like I remembered seeing her before

"You fucking bitch!" she yelled at me, "You have no right to"

"You need healing," I said, "Catch me as I fall, I see you're here and it's all over now.  Speaking to the atmosphere, no one's here and I fall into myself.  This truth drives me, into madness.  I know I can stop your pain if I will it all away, let me will it all away.  Don't turn away, don't give in to the pain.  Don't try to hide, though they're screaming your name.  Don't close your eyes, fear of what lies within.  Don't turn out your light, never sleep never die."

"Go fuck yourself!" A yelled, completely ignoring my attempt at a healing song.  She disappeared into nothing.

"Come back here, you flakey jerk!" I yelled.  Everything around me faded to black and I woke.

----------


## Raven Knight

12/10/09 Thursday

I was in a forest.  I was somehow semi-lucid.  I was following someone.  I knew I was following A.  She had taken off the last time I had seen her.  I was chasing after her now.  I didn't recognize the forest, but I could tell which way she had gone because the forest was snowy and she had left footprints in the snow.  I finally caught up with her in a small clearing.  She was glaring at me.

"Get lost, you fucking bitch!" she said.

"I can heal you," I told her, "Just hear my song!"  I focused on the song Full Moonlight, directing the song to cleanse dark energy from A.  The song played but she was blocking it  The fact she was blocking it was pissing me off.  I could sense there was something else in her   Was she fused with P?

"Get out of here, you fucking mudblood!" she yelled at me, pissing me off more.

"Nomad says you want what I've got," I said, "but that has got to be a load of shit.  What would you want?  A bunch of perverted Templars watching you?  I'll send them over.  You can keep them!  A complete and utter sense of worthlessness and powerlessness on the physical plane?  If you can take it you can have it!  You want the certainty that you'll never find your soul mate because he doesn't exist in your own dimension?  Do you want to be constantly questioning the reality of what happens in the dream state?  You want my sense of hopelessness that comes on for no reason at all?  A core of negative energy that can barely be contained at some times?  Do you want to fall asleep at night and pray you don't wake up in the morning?  You can have it!  Take it all, it's fucking yours!"

A was just staring at me now, and I was a bit winded after dumping off all of my bitching in one long speech.  I felt a little dumb I had set off on a monologue  And a lame one at that.  "Ok" I said, "I'm done bitching."

"You are pathetic," A finally said before she took off again.

I was left standing in the clearing.  I was thinking I would try another healing spell, but I wanted to make sure she didn't block me.  Maybe if someone else did it  I used Of Wolf and Man to transform into Sailor Moon.  I had my crescent moon wand ready and I took off after A.

The forest tapered off and I found myself on a ridge overlooking some houses.  I saw A down below.  She was talking to someone.  I got closer and saw that someone was MoSh.  What was she doing bugging him again?  I jumped down the embankment and landed near MoSh. 

"Who the FUCK are you?" A demanded of me.

"I am Sailor Moon!" I said, "I stand for love and justice!"

"That is so retarded!" A said.

I used my crescent moon wand on A, "Moon healing activation!"  Energy flowed out of the crescent moon wand and bathed A in its light.  While it seemed to blind her, it didn't seem to do much else

"This is none of your business, bitch!" A said loudly to me, "Get out of here!"

I looked over at MoSh and I saw Asuka was with him now.  She was whispering something in MoSh's ear.

"You'll never get your hands on Sydney!" MoSh yelled at A.

"I've seen what you're trying to do," I said to A, "You would abuse an innocent child for your own selfish desires, well that's not going to happen!  You have intruded on this man's dreams for the last time!  In the name of the moon, you're punished!"

"You do know how lame that" A started.

"Cosmic moon power!" I yelled and a blast of golden fire came from my crescent moon wand and hit A.  She was knocked backwards into a snow drift.

She was climbing out of the snow when MoSh transformed into his Naga form and charged at her.  He grabbed her in his huge mouth and threw her into the sky where she disappeared from sight.  Asuka was clapping.  MoSh turned around and gave her a bow.  I saw something behind MoSh.  A was flying back!  As she approached she changed into a giant snake herself, she looked like a water moccasin.  She was swimming through the air like a water moccasin swims in the water.

"MoSh!" I called, "Look out!"

MoSh turned around just as the giant water moccasin struck.  The snake A sank her fangs into the back of MoSh's neck, sinking her fangs all the way in.

"Cosmic moon power!" I hit the snake with another blast of the golden flames.  That knocked her off of MoSh.  Her fangs were dripping with poison.  MoSh was pissed.  He turned around in mid air and bathed the A snake in a blast of green fire as he moved in and bit her on her neck.  His fangs tore a hole in her and he was now breathing the green flames directly into her.  The bite on his neck didn't seem to have had any effect at all!  A portal opened and a large red dragon came through.  The dragon, Nomad, hit A from the other direction with a blast of fire spiraled with ice.  The combined attack pounded the A snake to the ground into a small crater.  I looked at the crater.  A was at the bottom of the crater, barely moving.  I was thinking it would be a good chance to try a healing spell again, but there wasn't time.  A disappeared.

MoSh transformed back to his human form and went back over to Asuka.  She wasn't clapping any more, she looked worried.  "You've been poisoned" she said.

"Nah," MoSh said, "I'm fine."

I went over to MoSh, and Nomad came with me.

"Hi," Nomad said to me, "My name is Nomad.  Thanks for helping my friend out."

"Yeah," MoSh said, "Thanks.  Nomad, this is Sailor Moon, right?"

"Uh" I chuckled, "Yeah.  I'm Sailor Moon"  I couldn't keep a straight face.

"What's so funny?" Nomad asked.

"You don't recognize me?" I asked him.

Nomad looked at me closely.  "No" he finally said, "Should I?"

"How about you, MoSh?" I asked.

"No" he said, "Sorry"

"Asuka?" I asked.

"Yes," she said, "I am Asuka.  Nice to meet you.  Are you a friend of MoSh?"

"You could say that," I said, still laughing  I changed back to my normal Raven form.  They were all just staring at me now.  "Sailor Moon is an alternate form I have used quite a few times.

"Nice," Nomad said.

"MoSh needs healing," Asuka said.

"I'm fine," MoSh said.

"No he needs healing," Asuka said, "That snake poisoned him."

"Then to the Healing Glen," Nomad said, "And we were going to take Sydney there, too.  She is going to need a lot of healing."

I opened a portal to the area outside of Vegeta's house.  Vegeta, Serena, the twins, and Sydney came out.  Sydney ran over to MoSh and jumped into his arms.  They hugged.  I opened another portal to the Healing Glen.  We all went through it.

On the other side we were in the Healing Glen.  The Crystal Golem met us there and took Sydney into the cave.  We all followed them.  Vegeta looked at the back of the cave and then announced he was going to patrol the area.  He said no one would get past him.  Q appeared and said he was going to help.  They both left the cave.  Asuka was telling the Crystal Golem that MoSh needed healing, too.  MoSh finally just accepted that and lied down in a patch of grass near the back of the cave.  Sydney was talking to Joseph.  I felt like I was going to wake up.  I told Nomad I was going to be leaving soon.  Everything around me faded to black and I woke.

----------


## Baron Samedi

You are amazing. Good job with the Cute Magic.

----------


## Man of Shred

I guess A's Bark is worse than her bite. ::rolllaugh::

----------


## Raven Knight

Note:  The battery on my iPod crapped out tonight so I wasn't able to have the music portion of my light / sound machine going.  Due to this I failed to go into a WILD  :Sad: 

I was in a beautiful place.  I wasn't sure where I was.  It was a beautiful forest glen.  I looked around more.  There was a cave nearby.  There was a giant crystal person there.  A Crystal Golem.  He was looking at me and smiling.  He didn't look hostile.  I wondered what it was.  This didn't seem normal at all.  I looked and saw there was a cave there.  I walked into the cave.  Nomad was in there.  He said he hadn't known if I would show up or if he would have to come find me.  He said he still wanted to show me back into the crystal chamber.  The Crystal Golem followed me into the cave.  I followed Nomad deeper into the cave.  Near the back of the cave the Crystal Golem opened a hidden door in the back of the cave.  We went through the cave into an amazing room beyond.  The entire room was filled with amazing crystals.  The crystals were glowing with inner light and vibrating with energy.  The Crystal Golem indicated I should lie down on a large flat crystal.  That seemed like a really hard bed but I lied down on it.  As soon as I lied down a crystal cover closed over me, sealing me in.  My first reaction was a bit of claustrophobia.  I wanted out.  I was about to try a couple of ways to break out when I felt energy flowing through me.  The energy was very relaxing.  I could hear the sound of a didgeridoo playing.  I felt very relaxed and I fell asleep

----------


## Raven Knight

I was in a strange place.  I looked around to see where I was.  It was cold and snowing!  I thought that was odd.  I was thinking how rare it is to get snow.  And there was sooooo much of it!  I walked through the snow for a while until I reached a house.  I was freezing my ass off so I knocked on the door.  I just needed the phone.  I was hoping I wasn't going to meet with some kind of psychopath.  I was thinking I had parked my car somewhere around there but I couldn't remember where.  I knocked on the door again.  I would call my mother.  This was going to be embarrassing, but at least I wouldn't have to walk all the way home in the snow.  Finally the door opened and a man answered.

"Come in!" he said, "The party's just getting started!"

Party?  "Wait!  I just want to" I started but the man walked away into the house.

"Close the door behind you," the man said as he left, "Drinks on the table to the left, munchies on the table to the right.  Help yourself!"

I went into the house and closed the door.  It was so warm in there compared to outside.  There was music playing through the house.  People were dancing, talking, drinking, eating  I didn't recognize any of them.  I realized I was thirsty, though.  I went to the drink table.  I grabbed a coke and poured it over ice.  On an impulse I added some rum from a bottle.  Coke and rum.  I felt bad, though.  I shouldn't be drinking this person's drinks I wasn't actually invited to this party.  But he had told me to help myself  So as long as I wasn't greedy  I took a drink and felt warmth inside.

"Raven!" a man said from behind me.   I turned to look.  It was a man who was part jaguar and part human.  But that's impossible!  I looked at my Coke and rum.  I couldn't be drunk on just one drink  No way  I must have been looking at the cat man with a puzzled look because he responded to it.

"Raven!" he said, "It's me!  Nomad!"  He produced a purple nerf ball from nowhere and threw it at me.  I caught it.

"You're dreaming!" the ball said.  Nomad had thrown a second ball, this one orange, right after the first.  I wasn't able to catch that one it hit me in the face.

"Do a reality check!" it said as it hit me.  Maybe I should  I pinched my nose and tried to breathe.  I could do it!  I was dreaming!

"Nomad" I said.  I turned around and looked at the people around me.  "And that's MoSh and that woman hanging off of him must be Asuka"

"You got it," Nomad said, "Let's do a group healing!"

"Healing?" I asked.  I followed Nomad over to MoSh.  I saw Basara was also there.  Basara came over and gave me a big hug and a kiss  We all headed into a back room.  We sat down in a circle.  MoSh and Basara were playing guitar.  Nomad was playing didgeridoo.  I was playing ocarina.  The music was amazing.  I was still playing that when everything faded to black and I woke.

----------


## Raven Knight

I was at a party.  I looked around.  I didn't recognize the people there.  I had a drink in my hand.  I tasted it.  Coke and rum.  It was good.  I drank some more of it.  I walked through the party to see if there was anything I recognized.  As I was walking someone hit me in the head with a nerf ball.

"This is a dream!" the nerf ball announced loudly.

Another nerf ball followed that one and then another.  I managed to catch the third but the second hit me in the arm.

"Do a reality check!" said the second ball.

"You're dreaming!" said the third.

I finally did a reality check.  I pinched my nose and found I could still breathe.  I was dreaming! 

I looked at the people around me.  I recognized some of them.  MoSh.  Nomad.  Asuka.

Suddenly the entire house shook.  I looked towards the front of the house.  Everyone stopped dancing and looked.  I headed for the front of the house and went out the front door.  What the hell was going on?  There was someone out there.  A man in the air.  He was flying.  He was dressed entirely in black.  Nomad and MoSh came out behind me.  Visible waves of force emanated out from the man and hit everyone and everything around him.  Nomad, MoSh, and I were thrown back into the house.  I got up immediately and looked up at the man in the sky.  He was throwing off another wave of energy.  I used the song Whiplash by Metallica to send it back at him.  But for some reason it didn't deflect all of it  The wall of force hit Nomad and MoSh on both sides of me.  I pulled a Homer (D'Oh!) as I realized my idea had failed.  I used Battery by Metallica to hit the attacker with a bolt of lightning.  Nomad had transformed into a large jaguar and pounced on the attacker.  Three big dogs also came out of nowhere.  A black pit bull.  A large shaggy dog.  And an absolutely HUGE golden retriever.

All three of the dogs attacked the man in the sky jumping so high it looked like they could fly.  Where was MoSh?  An eevee ran past me from the house and jumped into the air.  The eevee transformed into a dragon.   A huge white dragon.

The dragon was shooting streams of electrified ice at the attacker.  But where was MoSh?  I had the feeling I had to find him.  I went back into the house.  The party was still going on.  Everyone was drinking and dancing again.  How could they be having a party with all of that chaos outside?  I heard a huge explosion out there followed by a lot of cursing and someone telling someone else to never come back.  Everything around me faded to black as I woke.

----------


## Royalpeach

I don't get it... almost the same dream twice?  ::?:

----------


## RAMIBE

> I don't get it... almost the same dream twice?




I've done it before.
All in one night though.

----------


## Raven Knight

> I don't get it... almost the same dream twice?



Yeah.  That sometimes happens.  Two different versions of the same dream... it gets really confusing when I'm trying to recall them!  I get them mixed up in my mind!  ::?:

----------


## Royalpeach

Weird.  ::?: 

Anyway, this is kinda off-topic and random, but do you guys have any idea where Selene disappeared to? She hasn't been in any of your dreams for a while now

----------


## Raven Knight

She's still around, she usually showed up with Nomad... and he seems to only have time for his IWL girlfriend now!  :tongue2:

----------


## Raven Knight

I fell asleep with the goal of meeting with MoSh to go back and look a bit closer at a dream he had earlier.  This seems a bit odd, but Q said it is possible as long as we don't interfere with the events we are watching.  I fell asleep with my light / sound machine on and slipped into a WILD.

I was in the biodome on the moon.  I looked around to see where I was.  I wondered where Nomad might be.  I didn't see him.  I figured he would either show up soon or maybe he was off dreaming with Rachael.  I sat down on the bench near the koi pond.  I thought for a minute and then I remembered I was going to meet up with MoSh.  I got up from the bench and I was going to open a portal to find MoSh.  I didn't even get a chance to do that, however before Q and MoSh appeared in a flash of white light.  It was MoSh's Q.  My Q appeared shortly after that.

"Ok," MoSh's Q said, "I have found the point in space-time where you can observe the dream.  Just be sure you don't interfere with it.  I'll make you invisible."

"Me, too!" said Asuka as she appeared.

"By your time we'll be back in just a second," Q said to her, "We want to keep the number of people there to a minimum to keep the chances of someone noticing to a minimum."

"Awww" Asuka said.

MoSh's Q snapped his fingers and the scene around us changed.

We were in a bar.  Actually it seemed like I was floating over everything in the bar.  I looked down.  I was able to move around.  It seemed like one of those cut scenes in a video game where you can adjust the camera view and see the action from different views.  I could see a semi-transparent MoSh beside me.  I could also see a solid MoSh on the floor.  He was beside a jukebox.  He wasn't pleased with the jukebox.  He cursed at it and went over to a table with another man.  The other man was drinking a cup of something hot that might have coffee.  MoSh sat down at the table.  They were talking about something I didn't understand.  Keno?  Ducks?  I flew in right over them but I had no idea what they were talking about.  There was a strange shadow moving into the other man who suddenly threw a punch at MoSh.  MoSh blocked and twisted away.  The other man had a dark aura now.  MoSh utilized the Saotome Anything Goes School of Martial Arts Final Attack.  He headed out the door.  The man in the dark aura didn't follow.

MoSh and I followed, however.  MoSH walked down the street towards a large building.  There was a long driveway with grass on the sides.  MoSh was approaching the building.  A cop car pulled up behind MoSh.  A cop got out and approached MoSh.  The cop had a dark aura.  I wondered if it was the same person from the bar.  I looked at his energy closer.  I recognized that energy even through the dark energy it was P.  MoSh looked quite agitated.  MoSh tried to get past the cop towards some kind of shed.  It was a big shed.  The cop grabbed his arm as he went past.  MoSh cursed loudly at the cop now.

"I know what you want and you're not getting it!" he yelled at the cop, "So leave me the FUCK alone!"

The cop acted surprised by that reaction though it didn't look like sincere surprise.  He told MoSh to calm down and asked if he wanted to press charges against the man who had attacked him in the bar.  MoSh seemed to calm down a bit but still clearly didn't like the cop and I couldn't blame him.  The cop was still radiating dark energy  in spite of his reasonable demeanor.  I saw a shadow behind MoSh.  It looked like a woman.  She was dark.  Kind of like the picture here but completely black and semi-translucent.

The dark woman specter was watching MoSh from behind him.  She was radiating even more dark energy than the cop.  She was giving the cop a dirty look and also sending him dark energy.  She looked definitely unhappy about something.

MoSh was walking away from the cop now, towards the barn.  The dream seemed to be going unstable.  I saw MoSh focusing on something.  I presumed he was focusing on stabilizing the dream.  The cop went over to the dark woman specter.  He was giving her dirty looks now.  It was as if she had just told him he had fucked up and he had responded that it was her fault.

I tried to identify the woman's energy.  It was not clear.  There was too much dark energy around her to see through to identify her true energy.  I got a bit closer but it seemed like she would notice me if I got any closer than that.  I would have to clear some of the dark energy to see her true identity and I knew that was not acceptable since it would be actually interfering with the dream.  Then the dream fell apart.  It looked like when the world deconstructs at the end of a level of Assassin's Creed II.  Like an artificial world un-forming and then building back up again.  As it solidified I saw were we were

We were back in the bar.  I did a double take.  MoSh was at the bar arguing with the bartender.  I wondered what they were arguing about.  I went over to see what was going on.  But all I heard was a couple of f-bombs and then MoSh walked away.  The people in the bar were all glaring at MoSh.  There was dark energy surrounding them.  I wondered if they would attack.  He walked out the door and onto the street.

The world fell apart again and reconstructed.  We were at a police station.  MoSh was talking to a cop the same cop as earlier.  The cop still had a dark aura, but MoSh seemed less aware of it this time.  MoSh was describing the man at the bar from earlier and saying he was going to press charges.    The specter woman was there, also.  This time she didn't just watch.  She attacked him this time.  She was hovering in front of MoSh.  It also looked like she was punching at him.  But she wasn't using her arms.  She was using strange dark energy forms.  Not that it did her any good.  MoSh blocked and dodged all of them as he returned her attacks.  MoSh finally landed a punch right to her stomach, apparently knocking the wind out of her.  I thought that was strange since she looked like a specter.  She glared at MoSh, but her glare pales next to Vegeta's.  She looked like she was about to try something.  But then she took off.  The world once again deconstructed like in Assassin's Creed II but this time it didn't reform.

There was a flash of white light and MoSh and I were back in the biodome.  Asuka was there.  She went over and threw her arms around MoSh.  I couldn't help but feel lonely.  Someone put his arms around me.  I turned to look and I saw that it was Altaïr.  I was a bit surprised at that but pleasantly surprised.  I wasn't alone.  Everything around me faded to black and I woke.

----------


## Man of Shred

Amazing! I knew I had remembered some Sequences out of place. They weren't merged after all.

 Let's compare this with my first dream of meeting P.




> Dream 1: I was on some army base. There was a faction in that base that was under control of the New World order. I was standing with someone and he was pointing out the large guns the factions had. I looked closer to where he was pointing and i saw a man shooting down a civillian.
> 
>  I began walking away hurriedly. I was hoping one of this faction would recognize me and try to kill me. i guess i didn't realize i was wearing a military uniform. A truck went past me filled with army men. I crossed the driveway into my bunker. I found my locker and began looking for a gun to defend myself with. All i could see was clothes, a duffel bag and another strange object. I was thinking "Fuck! i don't have a gun?? I'm in the army and i don't have a gun? WTF is up with this bullshit?"
> 
>  Just then a man entered my room. he was with a woman but her image was obscured. she was a black shadow. I felt she didn't want me to recognize her. The man looked familiar. I had seen him somewhere before. He reminded me of someone i might have known in elementary school. but the feeling of recognition maybe dated back farther into a past life. His face glowed and he had short grey hair that seemed to blow in an invisible wind. but his face was young, more like his early twenties. 
> 
> Note: I had seen very similar features to Raven Knight when i first recognized her in a dream.
> 
>  I didn't think and mistook him as part of the faction of the NWO. I attacked him. We had a very fast fist fight. Neither of Us landed a hit. It seemed familiar. I saw an opening to hit his chest but i stopped because i realised i recognized him.
> ...



 The same shadow woman was with him.

----------


## Zoe

The other man was drinking a cup of something hot that might have coffee. MoSh sat down at the table. They were talking about something I didn't understand. Keno? Ducks? I flew in right over them but I had no idea what they were talking about. 



@Raven Knight: Did you come up with the idea that they were discussing Keno entirely on your own, or did you read about it in MoSh's dreams and/or discuss it with him prior to writing this entry?

----------


## Raven Knight

> The other man was drinking a cup of something hot that might have coffee. MoSh sat down at the table. They were talking about something I didn't understand. Keno? Ducks? I flew in right over them but I had no idea what they were talking about. 
> 
> 
> 
> @Raven Knight: Did you come up with the idea that they were discussing Keno entirely on your own, or did you read about it in MoSh's dreams and/or discuss it with him prior to writing this entry?



I know absolutely nothing, perhaps less than nothing, about Keno except it somehow relates to gambling.  ::disconcerted::  MoSh's dream was from the 11th or 12th, so yes, I had already read it.  And yes, MoSh and I planned on going to view this dream again.

----------


## RAMIBE

People have probably told you before, but i'll say it....Your dreams would be great for short storys...Or you could extend them and make a novel  :smiley: and become rich....and give me some money and so on

----------


## Royalpeach

Agreed!

----------


## Raven Knight

I was in a strange place.  I didn't recognize the location.  It was a normal looking neighborhood.  I was walking down the street.  I wasn't alone.  MoSh was right to my left.  We were walking down the street together.  I didn't realize I was dreaming.  I saw a woman ahead of us.  She was giving us a dirty look.  She came over to us.  She gave MoSh a dirty look.  She then gave me a dirty look..  She said she couldn't believe there actually existed a woman who would be seen with MoSh.  She looked at me a bit more and then said it's not like an ugly whore like me would have a lot of options.  I said if I am ugly that is a good thing.  With medical technology they can fix ugly.  But sorry, bitch, there's no way to fix stupid.  She glared at me and told me I was so pathetic that I deserved to be with a worthless loser like MoSh.  I was pissed at her.  I told her to take her worthless attitude and shove it the fuck up her ass.  I told her if she was actually to be paired with the man she deserves she would find herself paired with a 75 year old drunk bum that she would have to drag home from the gutter every night and even he deserved better than the likes of her.  I told her to get the fuck out of our way.  I shoved past her and headed for a building.  MoSh seemed a bit surprised at my reaction but he followed me.  I saw there was a woman behind him.  It was Asuka.  The woman said I should just rot with that piece of shit MoSh.  I shoved her harder and she fell in the mud.  I said it would be more fitting if she had fallen in a pile of shit.  Then I realized the mud actually WAS shit.  It was diarrhea.  How could that be?  It was disgusting!  The woman was speechless.  I went through the door into the building.  I thought MoSh and Asuka were following me.  When I got through the door, however, I realized I was in a different place entirely!

I was now in a city that looked like something out of the renaissance.  And it was daytime instead of night.  Somehow it didn't register how odd it was that I had just stepped through a door and several centuries at the same time.  So I still didn't become lucid.  I was disoriented, however.  I walked along the street trying to look in every direction at once.  I walked into someone.

"Sorry," I said without even taking the time to look and see who I had run into.

"Watch where you're going!" a man said rudely.

"I said I was sorry," I said as I looked up to see who it was.  I was annoyed at the fact he was responding so rudely even though I had apologized.  It was a guard with a sword.

"Get out of my sight," he snapped at me.

"And I will," I said, "I certainly don't want to look at your ugly face"

"What did you say?" the guard demanded.

I was annoyed at the guard now, "I said you're a fucking hideous piece of shit with a face that can curdle milk and a B.O. problem that makes you smell like an elephant's ass!"

"That does it!" the guard said as he pulled his sword out, "You shouldn't have attacked me!"

"If I'd attacked you you'd know it," I said, "Because I'd take that sword and shove it so far up your ass it would come out your forehead and make you look like a unicorn!"

"That will cost you your" the guard started.

"Cost me?" I demanded of him and shoved him back against the buildings, "Cost ME?  As if looking at your ugly mug isn't punishment enough for the most heinous of crimes?  Get the fuck out of my face before I rip your face right off of your head and cram it up your fucking ass!"

The guard seemed a bit stunned by my tirade.  Someone put their hand on my shoulder.

"Never mind this," a man said from behind me, "She's a bit shall we say disturbed?"

"Disturbed?" I asked, "Me?  I'll show you disturbed!  I'll show you disturbed when I shove your ugly face up his big fat ass and"  While yelling I had turned to see who I was cursing at it was Altaïr!  "uh and um I see you don't have an ugly face to shove up his ass actually you're um you're hot"  I could feel a goofy smile forming on my face.

"Does this belong to you?" the guard asked Altaïr.

"I don't fucking belong to anyone you asshole!" I yelled at the guard, instantly pissed again.

"Come on, Raven," Altaïr said as he was directing me away from the annoying guard, "Let's go"  I finally followed Altaïr away from the guard.  We quickly moved from the sight of the guard and into an alley.

"We're alone" I said as I eyed Altaïr.

"We have to get going," Altaïr said.

"Going where?" I asked.

"You don't know?" Altaïr asked.

"If I knew would I be asking?" I asked, feeling annoyed at Altaïr now, "Why is it that no matter what I do everyone thinks I am a complete fucking moron?  It's never going to change, is it?"  I picked up a potted plant from beside a building and threw it across the alley.  "It's hopeless completely hopeless!"

"Raven" Altaïr said with a concerned look on his face, "Are you ok?"

"No," I said, "Never ok.  Not that it matters to anyone"

"It matters to me" Altaïr said, "but we have to go.  The Templars set up a trap for Ezio we have to make sure he gets out of it.  Come on.  We don't have much time."

I followed Altaïr farther down the alley.  There was a manhole at the end of the alley.  He opened it and we went down underground.  We walked down a passage for a while.

"Who are you and what are you doing down here?" a voice said from a side passage.  A Templar came out and was pointing a sword at us, "You don't belong down here!"  He was pointing his sword at Altaïr and completely ignoring me.  I was immediately pissed off at the Templar.  I walked right over to him and stood behind him.

"Aren't you forgetting someone?" I asked the Templar.

"Stand aside," he said to me, "I'll take care of the Assassin!"

I looked down at what I was wearing.  I was dressed in white robes like an Assassin.  "You'll take care of the Assassin?" I asked the Templar, "And just what the fuck do you think I am?  Let me guess.  You think I couldn't possibly be an Assassin because I'm just some worthless woman?  Are you a sexist bastard?  I'll show you, you fucking asshole!"  Witchblade formed into a sword and I ran it through the Templar.  He collapsed to the ground.  I stabbed him again and again and again and again

"Raven" Altaïr said hesitantly, "He's dead"

"Take that, you fucking Templar bastard!" I yelled at the dead Templar and stabbed him several more times.  Someone was laughing at me.  Someone was laughing maniacally.  I looked around to see who was laughing Altaïr was looking at me with a very worried look on his face.  It wasn't Altaïr who was laughing.  But who was it?  I finally realized the source of the maniacal laughter was me  I made an effort to stop and tried to focus on stabilizing my energy.  My legs felt weak and I dropped to my knees in the murky water.  What was wrong with me?  There must be something  "Altaïr I don't feel well"

"Maybe we should get back," Altaïr said, "You need healing."  He held his hand out and helped me up.

"What about Ezio?" I asked, "Weren't we here to get to Ezio?"

"You come first," Altaïr said, "We've got to get you back."

"No," I said, focusing on stabilizing my energy, "I'm ok.  I'm sorry I didn't mean to be unstable"

Altaïr seemed hesitant.  "Are you sure?" he asked.  He sounded concerned.

"I'm sure," I said, then I had to bite my tongue to keep from adding, "Not that it matters to you"

"Ok," Altaïr said hesitantly, "Then let's make it quick you need healing."

I followed Altaïr down the passage to what looked like a solid wall.  Altaïr pushed on a brick that was protruding slightly and a passage slid open.  Altaïr and I went down the hidden passage.  There was a Templar near the end of the passage.  He quickly found himself with Altaïr's hidden blade in his neck.  A Templar was coming from the other direction to investigate and I took him out using my Witchblade sword.  We headed down the next passage.  At the end of the passage I saw there were four Templars in the middle of the passage.  They were standing in about two inches of water.  I motioned to Altaïr to stay out of the water and I also got out of the water.  I used Battery and electrified the water, electrocuting all four Templars.

"This way!"  Altaïr said as he found another secret passage near where the four Templars had been standing.  He hurried down that passage.  At the end of that passage was a room with three more Templars.

"He's in there," the one said, "And now he's dea *glurk*"

The Templar had been standing next to a lever in the wall now he was dead.  I had a throwing knife on my belt.  I pulled it out and threw it and somehow managed to stick it right in the other Templar's throat.  Altaïr opened yet another secret passage.  Ezio was in the next room.  He came out.  I shoved the third Templar inside the room.  The door slid closed again.  I could hear the Templar inside pounding on the door and yelling a lot.  I pulled the lever the Templar had been looking at.  I heard the Templar's pounding become more frantic and then I heard a lot of screaming before sudden silence.  I wondered what had happened to him.  Ezio was looking at the door, then he looked at me.  Altaïr moved away from Ezio and over to the entrance as if looking to make sure there weren't any more Templars coming.

"We have to go," Altaïr said to me, "Now.  Before Ezio gets too good a look at us."

I opened a portal to get home.  Altaïr and I went through it quickly.

"Wait a minute!" Ezio called after us, but then the portal closed and I woke.

----------


## Zoe

Raven Knight, have you seen the Legend of the Seeker show? You remind me of Kahlan.

----------


## Raven Knight

Note:  I fell asleep tonight with the goal of going to heal MoSh who said he had gotten some negative energies from A that was interfering with his contact with his Q and also with his dream recall.  The plan was to meet on the moon to find Nomad and then do a healing.  Basara said he will also come, and somehow I think it would be nearly impossible to keep Asuka away.  I fell asleep with my light / sound machine and slipped into a WILD

I was on the moon in the biodome.  I looked around to see where I was.  I was next to the koi pond where I usually seem to arrive there.  I looked to see if there was anyone else there.  Basara was sitting on the bench playing guitar.  He looked up and smiled at me.  I went over and sat on the bench next to Basara so I could feel close to him.  He responded by putting his arm around me.  I sat there in Basara's arms for a short time before a portal opened.  Nomad came through the portal.  I looked over at him and put on a deliberate confused face.

"Hey!  Who are you?" I asked him in a not very convincing manner.

"Very funny," he said, obviously picking up on the sarcasm.

"It's been a few nights since I've seen you," I said.

"Or maybe it's just been a few nights since you remember seeing me," he said.

"We need to get MoSh," I said, "A went and attacked him again.  What is with her?  Why does she keep doing that?"

"She's mad at him," Nomad stated.

"But why?" I asked, "I guess it doesn't matter right now.  Where is MoSh, anyway?"

As if in response to my question there was a flash of white light and two people appeared.  It was Q, Ranma Saotome, and Akane Tendo.  I did a double take at that and immediately grabbed water from the pond and threw it on Ranma.  Boy-type Ranma transformed into girl-type Ranma with the splash of cold water.

"What'd you do THAT for?" Ranma responded appropriately.

Nomad was giving me a strange look as if he thought I had gone completely nuts.  I looked back over at girl-type Ranma but now all I saw was MoSh, dripping wet.  And the woman with him wasn't Akane it was Asuka.  But a minute ago it had been Ranma and Akane  I figured it was a perception issue.

"I thought I saw a Ranma" I commented sheepishly.

"I looked like Ranma?" MoSh asked.

"And then girl-type Ranma" I said.

'That's MoSh" Nomad said.

"I can see that now," I said.

So now we did a healing that included Nomad, MoSh, Asuka, Basara, and me.  Golden energy filled the healing glen in the biodome.  The energy was so relaxing that once the healing was done everything around me faded to black and I woke.

----------


## Raven Knight

I was in a strange place.  It looked like a school.  I was walking down a hallway.  It was daytime, but there weren't any other people there.  I walked down the hall for a bit into a courtyard.  There were a couple other people there.  I looked at them and I thought I recognized them.  One of them was MoSh.  The other was Asuka.  I was about to say hello to them but I stopped myself as I saw them kiss.  Ok.  Not a good time.  I would go elsewhere.  I headed in the opposite direction from MoSh and Asuka.  The hall I took led me to the athletic field.  There was a game of soccer going on out there.  Someone came over to me.  It was just a DC.  It was a woman of high school age.  She seemed glad to see me.

"Hey!" she said, "We need a goalie!  Can you play goalie?  Sure you can!  Come on!"  She grabbed my arm and pulled me out onto the field.

"But I don't play soccer!" I yelled at her.  I looked at my clothing.  I was dressed in a soccer uniform.  I thought that was odd since I don't even play soccer.

"You do now," the woman said as she dragged me over to the goal, "Just stand there.  We'll keep the ball at the other end of the field.  But we need a goalie or we forfeit!  And we can't have that!"  She ran off across the field to join the game.

I stood in front of the goal for a bit.  It seemed like they were keeping the action on the other end of the field.  I was actually quite bored.  I thought I would work on making sure I did reality checks in dreams.  I decided to do one right now.  I pinched my nose and tried to breathe.  I could still breathe.  I was dreaming!  I became lucid

I was thinking this soccer game was completely pointless.  I headed off the field when I spotted a woman on the field.  She wasn't playing soccer.  She was shrouded in shadow.  I went over towards her.  She wasn't paying any attention to me at all.  I was standing right next to her before she even acknowledged my presence.

"Go away and play your little game, you stupid DC," the woman said.  She tried to walk across the field but she seemed to hit a solid barrier.  She was groping around it as if looking for a way through.

"So" I said to her, "You're a mime?"

"Get lost, DC," the woman said to me again before returning her attention to the invisible barrier.

"There's nothing there, you know," I made a point of stepping through the area of the barrier several times to demonstrate that there wasn't really anything there.

"Go away before I grab a sword and cut you open," she said.

"And why would I care?" I asked, "I'm just a DC.  It's not like I'm alive."

"Stupid DC's," the woman muttered.

I looked at the woman a bit more.  I recognized her energy, even through the cloak of dark energy.  It was A.  I was thinking I was going to heal her  I would try to do that now.  The first song that came to mind was Silver and Cold by AFI.  I started singing the song.  Apparently that didn't identify me as other than a DC.

"I... I came here by day, but I left here in darkness," I started, "And found you, found you on the way."

"What are you talking about?" A asked, "You stupid DC!  Go away!"

"And now, it is silver and silent, it is silver and cold.  You, in somber resplendence, I hold!  Your sins into me, oh, my beautiful one, your sins into me, as a rapturous voice escapes, I will tremble a prayer, and I'll beg for forgiveness, your sins into, your sins into me, oh, my beautiful one!"  As the song played I was pulling the dark energy aura off of A and the dark energy was absorbed into the dark shard in my Witchblade for safe storage.

A was looking at me really strangely now, "You're not an ordinary DC," she said as she stared at me, "But then what are you?  You're not her or her or"

"Light, like the flutter of wings, feel your hollow voice rushing into me, as you're longing to sing.  So I... I will paint you in silver, I will wrap you in cold, I will lift up your voice as I fall.  Your sins into me, oh, my beautiful one, now, your sins into me as a rapturous voice escapes, I will tremble a prayer, and I'll beg for forgiveness, your sins into, your sins into me!"

A was irritated now, "Alright, you," she said, "Who the fuck are you?"

I didn't answer her, "I'll fall asleep for you.  I only ask you turn away.  I'll fall asleep for you.  I only ask you turn, now you see... into me, oh, my beautiful one!"

"It IS you!" A said as she was staring at me, "Where is she?  Take me to her now!"

I once again ignored what she was saying, "Your sins into me, oh, my beautiful one, your sins into me, as a rapturous voice escapes, I will tremble a prayer, and I'll beg for forgiveness, your sins into, your sins into me... oh, my beautiful one!"

More dark energy was drained off of A and into my Witchblade.  The dark aura was now gone and I could see her clearly.  She was looking at me really strangely.

"I want to see Sydney," she said.

"She's safe," I told her, "You just go home.  You're in the wrong dream."

"Then take me to her!" she demanded.

"No," I said, "You have a lot of dark energy even still go home and rest.  Let it go.  Let the dark energy go."

"I'm not going anywhere until I see Sydney!" she insisted.

I opened a portal that was directed to getting her back home.  I indicated the portal.  "There.  Just go home and rest.  You'll need more healing, but that is enough for now."

"You're not trying to heal me, you bitch!" she said, "Now take me to Sydney before I"

I hadn't waited for her to finish that threat.  I converted the portal to a vortex portal.  The vortex pulled her in and then closed the portal behind her.  She was gone.  I looked around the field.  The game was over.  There was a woman running towards me.  She seemed in a really big hurry.  It was Asuka.

"Raven!" she said, "What have you done?"

"Nothing," I said, slightly irritated at the vague and groundless accusations.

"That energy you pulled off of A!" she said, "It's poison!  You could hurt yourself like that!"

I calmed down now.  She wasn't accusing me of doing something wrong.  She was actually expressing concern for my safety.  "It's ok," I said, "My Witchblade has a dark shard that can contain that energy.  And a white shard to counter the possible effects of the dark energy.  Washu set it up like this for just such purposes.  I'll be fine."

"No!" Asuka said, "Your balance is off you need healing."

I didn't plan on objecting to being healed, but before we could say anything more everything around me faded to black and I woke.

----------


## RAMIBE

I had a guy called Nomad in my dream. But not sure if it was nomad or not because it sounded weird like namad or some sort of accent but you reminded me of my dream.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Wow, that dream gave me chills.

----------


## Majinaki

what could cause someone to unkowningly hit a physical barrier that doesnt exsist?.. wouldnt someone have to have made it?

----------


## Raven Knight

> what could cause someone to unkowningly hit a physical barrier that doesnt exsist?.. wouldnt someone have to have made it?



If you mean the barrier A encountered on the soccer field, I am thinking MoSh was the one who made it since this was in MoSh's dream world.  I am figuring he created an invisible barrier most likely just to keep A and people like A out since A has been entering his dreams uninvited lately.  Yeah, someone has to create the aspects of a dream world.  When traveling to other dimensions that rule doesn't apply, though.  ::D:

----------


## Man of Shred

Is it Your birthday today Raven? I just wanted to wish you one. Let's have a dream BD party tonight. 

My internet connection has slowed to a crawl. I hope you update your DJ more soon!

----------


## Raven Knight

Note:  My energy was very unstable tonight.  I fell asleep like that.  I fell asleep without the aid of my light / sound machine and thus I failed to slip into a WILD.  The first goal of tonight's dreams was to be healed of this negative energy.  And thus my first dream was taken up with a mutual healing in the biodome.  The healing involved MoSh playing his guitar, Basara playing his guitar, Nomad playing his didgeridoo, I was playing my ocarina, Asuka, and Pablo.  For most of the healing I was pretty out of it with the relaxing golden energy that was filling the biodome.

I was in a strange place.  I didn't recognize the place.  It was a long hallway.  There were doors on both sides of the hall.  I had the idea I was in a courthouse.  I didn't want to be there.  I was thinking I was there for my jury duty.  I didn't know where I should go.  I was thinking if I didn't figure it out pretty soon I would be late.  And then I would be in trouble.  I might be held in contempt  I sat down on a bench along the side of the hall.  I didn't know what to do.  Someone came up and sat down beside me.  I was wondering if he might know where I was supposed to be.  I looked up at him and I was about to ask him when I realized that I recognized him.

"MoSh!" I said, "But you live in Canada.  Why would you be called to jury duty in the United States?  In Arizona?  It makes no sense at all!"

"Jury duty?" MoSh asked, "This isn't jury duty.  We're here to find out what to do about these attacks from A and P."

"How about we rip P's dick off and shove it so far up his ass that he's giving himself a blowjob?" I asked.

MoSh laughed, "Yeah, but it's not P we're focusing on here," he said, "It's A."

I sat there on the bench for a couple minutes more.  MoSh had some papers with him.  He handed them to me.  I looked at the papers.  There were pictures on the papers.  The papers looked like parchments.  The pictures showed various scenes.  Many of them included a woman shrouded in blackness.  I looked through them.  The woman in blackness was always somewhere near MoSh, who was also in many of the scenes.  Actually it looked like MoSh was in all of the scenes.  We were there for a while, and then the door to one of the court rooms opened.  Q was there.  Picard was there.  He said he was ready for his witnesses.

"Witnesses for what?" I asked him.

"For the prosecution," he said and then he went back into the courtroom, leaving the door open behind him.

MoSh and I went through the door into the courtroom.  I noticed someone following us.  I looked and saw Nomad was there.  I said it was a surprised to see him there.  I looked at the front of the room.  Q was there.  He was dressed as a judge.

"Q!" I said, "What is going on?"

"Is that how you address a judge in his courtroom?" Q asked.

"What is this?" I asked Q, slightly taken aback at how he spoke to me.

"This is an official trial," Q said, "Take your seat!"

I wasn't sure what to say to Q.  I didn't like the way he was talking to me.  I went up to the front of the room and saw where I was supposed to sit.  I was watching Q.  He looked down at me and smiled, then he winked.  It was the Q I know

Due to the fact I don't remember a lot of details of what happened in this dream, I will just put the results:

The papers I had been looking at with MoSh were records of dreams where A has shown up in MoSh's dreams and attacked him.  So there was no denying that these attacks have taken place.

So Q finally said it would be safest for everyone involved if A was to stay in her own dream world for now, inside a protective barrier that would keep her dream world isolated from the other worlds.  Thus she would not be able to attack anyone else and at the same time external enemies would not be able to attack her.   He said this should be maintained until the time when we could figure out how to cleanse the dark energy out of her, to heal her.

----------


## Raven Knight

Note:  I was just tired tonight so I fell asleep without the aid of my light / sound machine.  I didn't really have any specific plans for this night, and I was not successful in slipping into a WILD

I don't know how it happened, but I was spontaneously semi-lucid in this dream.  I didn't think about the fact it was a dream but I behaved like I do in dreams.  I looked around to see where I was.  It was a beach.  I was surprised at that since there are no beaches anywhere near where I live.  I walked down the beach for a while.  The sun was setting over the ocean.  I paused to look at the bright colors of the sunset.  I was semi-lucid so I considered flying up in the sky to get a better look at the ocean sunset.  I headed a bit farther down the beach instead.  I heard someone screaming.  I followed the sound.  I found a man who was half jaguar and half human.  He was laughing.  He was not the one I had heard screaming.  There was a man tied out on the sand.  He was the one screaming in pain.  I got closer to see what was going on.  The man was covered with worms.  They looked like large maggots.  One of the maggots on his skin suddenly burrowed its way into the flesh on the man's chest.  A couple more burrowed out of the flesh on his stomach.  The worms were eating that man alive!  And that crazy person with him thought it was amusing!

"Hey!" I yelled, "What is going on here!"

"Help me!" the man on the ground screamed.  More maggots were coming from his mouth in a bloody and disgusting blob, "PLEASE *glurk* HELP ME!"

"Come on over," the man said, "Enjoy the fun!"

"What are you doing to him?" I asked, "Stop it!"  I went over to the man and was looking to get him loose but there were so many of those maggots already inside his body.  Could I heal him?

"He's just a fucking Templar viewer," the laughing man said, "He deserves it!"

"A viewer?" I asked, more to myself than to anyone, "A remote viewer?"  I looked at the man, "Is that true?  Are you a remote viewer?"

"Please make it stop" the man said.

"Are you?" I asked again.

"Yes" he finally groaned, "But please let me go"

I formed Witchblade into a sword and ran it right through his heart, killing him instantly.  The body disappeared since it was just an astral / dream body.  Now I turned towards the man who had been watching the sick events.

"What the fuck were you doing?" I asked him.

"You're no fun," he said playfully, "It's a good thing we have another one here!"

"Another one?" I asked.

"Come on, Raven," the man said, "He's tied up over here."  He walked away.

"How do you know my name?" I asked the man.

"You don't recognize me?" the man asked, "Now that's funny!"  He looked at me for a couple minutes and I looked back, trying to determine who he was.  I finally got a tiny bit of recognition.  It looked like Nomad sort of but not really.  It looked like Nomad but there was an aura of dark energy around him.

"Nomad?" I asked, "You're not well let's go back to the biodome for some healing."

"After we finish with the other Templar," Nomad said, "There's something I want to show you."  He went around a corner to where there was another man tied out on the sand.  "You're probably wondering why he hasn't left.  Well, look at his neck."  I did.  There was a strange metal collar there.

"What is that?" I asked Nomad.

"It keeps him here," Nomad said, "It won't let him teleport or return to his body.  So we can have all the fun we want with him before without him escaping."

There was something definitely wrong with Nomad's energy.  I went over to the Templar and looked at the collar.

"You heard your partner screaming I presume?" Nomad asked the Templar, who only nodded.  "He was being eaten alive from the inside out.  Unfortunately Raven killed him too quickly.  You'll be suffering much longer than that," Nomad laughed.

"No he won't," I said, "But you will be coming back to the biodome for some healing."  I went directly to the Templar and ran my sword through his heart, killing him instantly.  The body vanished.

"But we didn't even get to hear him scream!" Nomad whined.

"Come on," I said, "To the biodome.  The healing cave.  You have some nasty energy in you."  I opened a portal to the biodome and pulled Nomad through it.

On the other side we were in the healing glen in the biodome.  There were other people there as if everyone had already known we would need to do a healing spell.  Basara, MoSh, Selene, and Asuka.  We did a mutual healing session and the glen filled with golden energy that cleansed all of the dark energy from Nomad.  When the healing spell was done he lied down and fell asleep saying he wanted to have dreams within dreams.

----------


## Zoe

The good guys forfeit that title when they start behaving as badly as the enemy. Torture is always wrong, and sadism is revolting.

----------


## Raven Knight

> The good guys forfeit that title when they start behaving as badly as the enemy. Torture is always wrong, and sadism is revolting.



The effect dark energy has on a good person is an awful thing to see.  But as long as there is a flame in the heart the dark energy can be banished and the person can be healed.  ::D:

----------


## Baron Samedi

> The good guys forfeit that title when they start behaving as badly as the enemy. Torture is always wrong, and sadism is revolting.



I never said I was one of the good guys. I am a terror to my enemies, and I don't really give a fuck if I terrorize them, but I do like to be in control.

It's just their dream body anyway, it's not really hurting them.  
If some assholes were spying on you constantly you'd probably getting pretty fucking pissed off at them, and want to rip their throats out. If you got abducted as a child, you'd probably want to crush the skulls of your kidnappers. If you got mindraped, you'd probably want to destroy the minds of your mindrapists. 

Anyway, I got blasted by the Dark Prince. That fucker shot slime with shards of glass in it into my soul. I am going to have to kick his ass now.  He will now face my wrath.

----------


## Robo

> I never said I was one of the good guys. I am a terror to my enemies, and I don't really give a fuck if I terrorize them, but I do like to be in control.
> 
> It's just their dream body anyway, it's not really hurting them.  
> If some assholes were spying on you constantly you'd probably getting pretty fucking pissed off at them, and want to rip their throats out. If you got abducted as a child, you'd probably want to crush the skulls of your kidnappers. If you got mindraped, you'd probably want to destroy the minds of your mindrapists. 
> 
> Anyway, I got blasted by the Dark Prince. That fucker shot slime with shards of glass in it into my soul. I am going to have to kick his ass now.  He will now face my wrath.



Alright! I'm Definitely never going to try and piss nomad off  ::D:

----------


## Man of Shred

> Alright! I'm Definitely never going to try and piss nomad off



 You don't have to piss him off for him to come after you. he came after me last night wanting to fight. I wish he'd stop doing that. I wasted what would have been a good lucid. :Mad:

----------


## Robo

Well, thanks for the heads up man of shred

also, Raven, I think I had a shared dream with you, Its in my dream journal.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> You don't have to piss him off for him to come after you. he came after me last night wanting to fight. I wish he'd stop doing that. I wasted what would have been a good lucid.



DAMMIT. Sorry, bro.  My subconcious keeps making these decisions without me.

----------


## Raven Knight

> Well, thanks for the heads up man of shred
> 
> also, Raven, I think I had a shared dream with you, Its in my dream journal.



Sorry... I did not sleep well last night.  I woke up often and I never reached a very deep sleep.  I might have had a couple short dreams, but I don't remember anything, so I can't tell you for sure if that was me or not.  :Sad:

----------


## Raven Knight

> I never said I was one of the good guys.



You don't have to say it... you just are.  ::D:

----------


## Raven Knight

Note:  I fell asleep with my light / sound machine on tonight and the goal of healing A.  I think she has become seriously infected with dark energy and I want to get rid of that.  I have reason to believe she can be healed, reasons I won't go into here.  But I am completely convinced.  I will do healing spells until the dark energy is gone.  I watched the lights from my light / sound machine and slipped into a WILD

I was in a dark place.  It seemed completely dark.  I was standing on a ground I couldn't see.  I couldn't see anything.  It was as if I had been blind.  I focused on locating A's energy.  I wasn't sure if that would work considering the dark energy I have seen cloaking her lately.  I needed to find her energy.  Her true energy.  I didn't get a clear sense but I was drawn in a certain direction.  I went that way.

I finally noticed there was a bit of light.  I could vaguely make out the outline of trees in the darkness it looked like a park shrouded in blackness.

I could make out the outlines of other plants, a bridge over an unseen stream, and a bench.  It looked a bit like the following picture, only the sky was a starless black.  I wondered what had happened to this place.  I could sense it had been beautiful and maybe it could be again.  I wanted to restore it.  I felt an internal need to restore it.  But first I had to find the source

As I got closer to the bridge and the bench I noticed there was a woman sitting on the bench.  She was dressed entirely in black.  There was dark energy around her but the dark energy wasn't strong enough to hide from me the fact I had just found A.

"I thought I told you not to come here," A said.  She didn't sound angry, she spoke it in a casual manner.

"I can't let such technicalities keep me away from someone who needs healing," I said.

"And why are you so certain that I am the one who needs healing?" A asked.

"Who else needs healing?" I asked, not sure what she was referring to, "You're not the only one.  Any of us can be infected with dark energy.  I am not immune to it.  I have it inside me all the time.  Somewhere concealed deep inside.  I have been searching for a way to heal that, but so far nothing can reach it.  So I can't do anything about that right now except keep looking.  But I can do something for you.  And that is why I am here."

"Because you think I am evil?" she asked.

"No," I said, "Quite the opposite.  I think you have a good energy and a good heart but there is dark energy affecting you.  That dark energy needs to be cleansed.  So will you willingly accept healing this time?"

Something was wrong.  I could sense a hostility moving around the periphery of the garden area.  I looked up.  The sky was nearly black but even against the blackness of the sky I could see a dark form outside what appeared to be an invisible shield.   The thing outside looked similar to the thing in this picture.  Something I could only describe as a shadow demon.

The thing was trying to get through what appeared to be an invisible barrier.  It was clawing at the shield, pounding on the shield, roaring in rage  But it wasn't getting anywhere towards getting in.  Since the shadow demon's efforts to get in were apparently fruitless I returned my attention to A.

"He's back," A said, indicating the creature outside the barrier, "He won't stop, you know."

"If he won't stop then we'll stop him," I said, "But for now he is out there and we are in here.  So let's do a healing, what do you say?"

A didn't answer that time.  I used the song Silver and Cold by AFI on her.  The song had the effect of pulling dark energy off of her and storing it safely in the dark shard on my Witchblade.  She didn't interrupt the healing song.  When it was over she seemed to have less dark energy in her.  I was thinking last time the dark energy I removed had still had a negative effect on me, so maybe I should go to the moon and see if anyone there could heal me before I went psycho again.  I got up and opened a portal to the moon.

"Will you come back?" A asked.

"As many times as it takes," I said, "Your inner world also needs to be cleansed of dark energy.  But you come first.  And as you are healed, your inner world will also heal."

"Some people won't accept that I can be healed," A said.

"Then we'll prove it to them," I said, "Since the difference is as clear as that between night and day."

I went through the portal into the biodome and the portal closed behind me.  My wanting healing had been anticipated.  There were people there.  Nomad, MoSh, Asuka, Basara, Selene, and Pablo.  We did a group healing session.  The glen in the biodome was infused with golden energy.  The energy felt wonderful.  I was relaxing in it when everything around me faded to black and I woke.

----------


## Raven Knight

I was on the moon.  I wasn't in the biodome.  I wondered where I was.  I walked around in the moon dust for a while.  It didn't register to me how strange it was that I was breathing on the moon.  I also didn't stop to think why I didn't know where I was or what I was doing.  I walked a bit farther when I saw a man running towards me.  He saw me and ran straight for me.  He skidded to a stop in front of me.  He had a terrified look on his face.

"Please help me!" the man said as he glanced fearfully around, "He's after me!"

"Help you how?" I asked, "Who's after you?"

"Your psychotic friend is after me!" he said, "Get this thing off of me!" he indicated a metal color he had on, "Or just kill me so I can go back to my body!  Just don't let him take me!"

"My psychotic friend?" I asked, puzzled.  I wasn't lucid, so I had no clue what he was talking about.

"You think it's funny!" the man said.  He turned to run away again but I grabbed his arm.

"I don’t think anything's funny!" I said, "I'm just confused.  Just explain yourself!"

"He's here…" the man said as he pointed in the direction he had come from.  I looked and saw a man who looked like he was part jaguar and part human… correction… part RABID jaguar and part RABID human!  I recognized him, though.  It was Nomad.  I wondered what he was doing.  His energy was not negative or dark.  It looked normal, unlike his face.  I thought he was probably adopting that weird look just for the purpose of scaring the shit out of the man who was running from him.

"Why is he after you?" I asked the man, "Who are you?"

"I admit it…" he said, "I'm a remote viewer… go ahead and kill me, it will send me back to my body… just don't let him do it!"

"Um…" I said, "If you're so afraid of Nomad, why did you come here?"

"It's not like they give us a choice!" he said, "We have orders to watch you people!  Orders given by people who, when they're angry, make your psychotic friend look like a harmless kitten!"

"Here…" I said to the Templar viewer, "Take those bosses a message…"

"Forfeit the game before somebody else takes you out of the frame, and puts your name to shame, cover up your face, you can't run the race, the pace is too fast, you just won't last!"  The lyrics come from Points of Authority by Linkin Park.

"There's no way they'll back off!" the man said.

"You like to think you're never wrong, you have to act like you're someone, you want someone to hurt like you, you want to share what you have been through, you live what you've learned." I used the chorus of the song.

"You people don't understand the danger you're bringing back!" he said.  He then looked nervously around.  I noticed Nomad was gone.  "Where did he go?  Where is he?"

Nomad appeared behind the man, "Right here," Nomad said behind him, "Boo."

"NO!" the Templar viewer jumped about three feet.

"So it's ok to kill you?" Nomad asked, "Ok."  He ran a sword through the man's heart from behind.  The man's body disappeared since it was just his dream / astral body.

"What were you going to do to him?" I asked Nomad.

"Nothing," Nomad said.  His visage changed to his normal half Jaguar, half human form.  "Just scaring him a bit.  You should've seen his face when he first saw me!" Nomad laughed.

"I'm sure," I said, "After last time… do you even remember last time?"

"Not really," Nomad admitted, "Um… actually?  Not at all."

"Then why did he have that collar on?" I asked.

"He teleported behind me and tried to stab me in the back!" Nomad said, "That keeps him from teleporting.  I figured I'd scare him a bit and then kill him quick to send him home.  Which is what happened."

"Ok," I said, "I guess there's no more dark energy there.  But what do you say we do a mutual healing session anyway?  I think I for one could use it.  And positive energy is never harmful.  Let me telepathically contact Q…"

"We already did a healing session tonight," Nomad said.

"We did?" I asked, "Wow… I don't remember that…"

"Yeah," Nomad said, "You seemed concerned you might have taken in too much dark energy from a healing you performed.  But you looked ok.  We did the healing anyway.

"Ok, then," I said, "Want to go somewhere?  Maybe just somewhere fun.  You said you need a break."

"Sure," Nomad said, "Let's do it!"

I was about to open a portal when everything around me faded to black and I woke to Midna (my cat) meowing.

----------


## Raven Knight

I was on my computer.  I was on the FooPets.com web site.  I was playing with my virtual kitty.  The system was buggier than normal.  For one thing I seemed to have access to all sorts of animals that weren't mine.  And it seemed they were all hungry, thirsty, and lonely.  So I was going from cat to cat and dog to dog feeding and watering all of the animals.  I briefly wondered if the people who owned these animals would appreciate me butting in.  But I didn't really care.  They could PM me and ask me to stop at which point I would tell them to get off their asses and feed their animals!

I noticed a control that I hadn't seen before.  It was a button with a symbol of a cat standing beside a dog.  I wondered what it would do.  So I clicked it.  My computer started acting funny.  The screen turned a solid white and started glowing really bright.  A cat stepped out of the monitor.  The same cat I had been playing with on FooPets!  That cat was now a real cat!  The cat rubbed against me and purred.  The screen went back to normal but the cat was gone.  I selected the silver tabby that is my cat and clicked that new button.  Once again the screen went white and the cat came out.  I now had two live cats from FooPets!

Note:  How I managed to not recognize that as a dream sign is beyond me!  ::disconcerted:: 

I was loving the silver tabby when a man entered my room.  It was Q.

"Your services are required, dream warrior," Q said to me.

"For what?" I asked.  I didn't realize I was dreaming so I thought someone probably had a computer problem.

"To do battle with a dream demon," Q said, "which is what dream warriors usually do."

"Dream demon?" I asked, not sure what I was supposed to do about a dream demon while I was awake, "I need to go to sleep first.  Should I do it now?  Is it urgent?"

"You are asleep," Q said, "Do a reality check!"

I pinched my nose and found I could still breathe.  I was dreaming!  I became lucid.

"Who has a dream demon?" I asked, "Anyone I know?"

"You know him," Q said, "Let's go."  He snapped his fingers.  The next instant we were in a bedroom.  I looked around to see where I was.  There was a man there, sitting on the edge of the bed.  He had a strange look on his face.  A look that was somehow annoyed and ashamed at the same time with a tiny touch of unease.  I recognized him.

"Malkus?" I asked him.  He looked up at me.  "Are those damned dream demons bothering you again?  I thought we'd made it more than clear that their presence here is not acceptable!  Wait a minute you've been inside my inner world Q, how could he pick up a dream demon in here?"

"It appears he picked it up on the moon during one of your birthday parties," Q said, "There was so much going on that no one noticed the dream demon enter."

"Ok, then," I told Malkus, "Just lie down and go to sleep I want to have words, or more than words actually, with this dream demon."

"Why does this keep happening to me?" Malkus asked, clearly frustrated.

"Once a dream demon visits you once," Q said, "there is an energy signature on you that tends to draw more.  So it tends to be a chronic problem.  It will fade in time, and if you are in here, you are completely safe.  You picked this one up on the moon.  That should've been safe, too.  But don't worry.  It's nothing Raven can't handle."

I lied down on the second bed and put on a dream crystal.  Malkus finally lied down and fell asleep quickly.  I fell asleep and into Malkus' dream


I was in a strange place.  It looked like a beautiful garden.  Malkus was there.  He was meditating in the garden.  I wondered when he had taken up meditation.  He was actually levitating a couple feet off the ground.  I stood there and watched him for a couple minutes.  He finally sank to the ground and opened his eyes.  He stood up and looked at me strangely.

"Raven?" he asked, "How did you get here?"

"Don't ask me," I said, "It's your dream."

"Vegeta said I need to stabilize my energy better," Malkus said, "He said to stabilize and focus through meditation."

"So you're training with Vegeta now?" I asked.

"He was rather insistent," Malkus said, "and I was getting tired of being the butt of everyone's jokes."

"Jokes?" I asked, "I never noticed anyone making fun of you"

"People kept saying if Vegeta wanted to teach me to fly just put me in the sun because I'm afraid of my own shadow and would fly to escape it," Malkus said, "Or take all the mirrors out of Malkus' quarters because he might see himself in the mirror a die of fear.  Or it's a good thing I caught that mouse this morning before Malkus"

"Ok," I said, "I get the picture, but I didn't think anyone around here was actually rude enough to go around saying those things"

"They didn't realize I was hearing them," Malkus said, "I was astral projecting.  When I meditate I AP.  It helps me focus better."

"I see" I said.  I was thinking this was supposed to be a nightmare, but right now it seemed to be a perfectly peaceful dream.  "So Malkus Q told me you were having problems with a dream demon in here"

"Sometimes," Malkus said, "but this doesn't look like one of those dreams."

He had spoken too soon.  Vines came from the ground and started wrapping around Malkus' legs.  Thorny vines.  The thorns were tearing into Malkus' legs.  I saw his wince from the pain, but before I could do anything about it he dropped a ball of fire on the vines.  They withered and died.

"A fireball!" I said, "Vegeta's teaching?"

"He wants me to practice using energy in the dream state," Malkus said, "It doesn't work very well when I'm awake.  Vegeta says that will come, I just need to be patient."  He bent over and looked at his bleeding legs.  "Damn I guess this is going to be one of those dreams."

"Good," I said, "That's what I'm here for.  There is a dream demon in need of an ass kicking."

The vines were back, but now they emerged about ten feet away from Malkus.  The sky turned dark and dreary.  Lightning cut through the blackness.  A cold wind blew.  The vines wrapped around each other and formed a humanoid figure that tore loose of the ground and walked towards Malkus.

"It's not too bad yet" Malkus said, "It will get worse, though."  Malkus seemed to focus on something.  The next instant he looked like an Assassin's Creed Templar  I did a double take.  He was dressed in the armor with a big sword.  He and the plant creature engaged in a battle.  The plant's thorns did not penetrate Malkus' armor, but his sword cut through the plant with no problems.  He cut it to pieces and then hit it with another fireball to incinerate it.

"It doesn't look like you need me," I commented.  Malkus turned towards me.  I had to resist an instinctive reaction see a Templar, kill that Templar.  I wished he didn't look like a Templar.  I figured he had just taken a form that was familiar to him.

"This is like a warm-up," Malkus said, "It gets worse."

"Um" I said, not sure how to word it, "Must you look like a Templar?"

"You look like an Assassin" Malkus said.

"I do not!" I said, but then I glanced down at myself and saw I was indeed in the white robes of an Assassin.  "Oh I guess I do why does that keep happening?"

Before anyone could answer the walls around the garden came to life.  They became fluid and flowed inwards over the garden, killing everything.  Burning it.  Malkus jumped into the air and flew just before the flames reached him.  I followed him into the sky.  The flaming garden turned into a huge blazing fire elemental.  It looked like a female, and it towered into the sky.

"Burn, you little shit!" the elemental snarled, flame coming from her mouth as she spoke, "Burn for eternity.  Burn and die.  I want to hear you scream!  Beg me to kill you to end the pain, but it will never end!  You will burn forever!"

"Who the hell are you?" I asked the fire elemental, "And what do you mean by intruding on his dreams?"

"This is not your business!" she snarled, "Be gone!"

"If you attack my friend it is my business," I said, "So you be gone before I kick your ass so hard that you have to talk through your butt crack!"

The fire elemental / dream demon laughed.  "He is no friend of yours!  You are an Assassin!  He is a Templar!  You should be fighting each other!  If you behave I'll let you watch him suffer!"

"I take that you won't leave, then?" I asked.

She sent a wave of fire at Malkus.  I used Whiplash by Metallica to send it right back at her.  I focused on the songs Trapped Under Ice to create a blizzard and Dream Warriors to weaken the dream demon.  Both songs played.  The blizzard surrounded the dream demon in a spiral and I could see steam emerging from the center of the spiral.  I added one more song.  Enter Sandman by Metallica.  This caused a spiral of dark energy to come from the sky and a spiral of white energy to come from the ground and meet in the middle with an explosion.  I heard the dream demon shriek in rage and pain from within the spiral, but then all was silent.  The steam and smoke and dust cleared.  The dream demon was gone.  There was a small ice crystal there.  I looked at it.  The dream demon was in it.  Not burning.  Solid black and sealed in ice.  Malkus' dream world faded and I woke in the bed in his house and then I woke in my own bed.

----------


## Man of Shred

sounds like your recall is getting better! keep it up :smiley:

----------


## Loaf

I need to try some of my bread... D:

----------


## Raven Knight

I was at an arena.  I wondered where I was.  I looked out at the arena.  There were bull riders out there.  I didn't really want to see that.  I have seen and heard too many things about the bulls being hurt and even killed.  I turned to try to leave.  There were too many people.  I couldn't move away from the rail.  I ended up looking back out over the arena.  There.  A man was out there riding a wild bull.  The bull ended up throwing him off and he ran for his life.  He jumped the fence and into the bleachers where the audience was seated.  The crowd was laughing at him.  The bull turned and went out of the arena.  I noticed the bull didn't seem harmed.  Maybe this wasn't as bad as I had heard

Another rider came out on another bull.  There was once again a time when the bull went crazy, jumping and bucking and trying everything to unseat the rider.  This rider would not let go.  Finally the bull seemed to calm down.  The bull finally relaxed and walked over by the side of the arena near the fence.  They were right next to me now.  The rider was patting the bull on the neck and whispering soothingly to him.  The crowd was cheering for him.  The man patted the bull a couple more times and climbed off.  He patted the bull some more and fed the bull a carrot from his pocket.  The bull was as tame as a kitten!  The rider led the bull from the arena to more cheers and thrown flowers.  What was he?  A bull whisperer?  Weird

I was still stuck by the fence but there was a man beside me now.  It was Q.  He said if I wasn't too caught up in watching the rodeo maybe I wanted to try the idea of setting up a dream version of a video game level.  I said sure, if we could get out of the arena.  Q snapped his fingers  I because lucid somewhere in here

The next instant we were outside a small house.  There was a man sitting there.  He was focusing on something.  I saw a small ball of energy forming in his right hand.  It was Malkus.

"Malkus!" Q said, "Come here!"

Malkus came over to us.  He said hello to Q and me.  "What's going on?" he asked.

"I want you to do a fusion with Raven," Q said, "I think it might help disperse the residual energy that tends to attract more dream demons.  Once that is done there will be much less chance of you attracting dream demons."

"Won't they attack Raven, then?" Malkus asked.

"Only if they're retarded," Q said, "And only if they can get to her which they can't get into her inner world.  Besides, the idea is to neutralize that energy, not just transfer it to Raven."

Q gave each of us one of the fusion amulets.  I put mine on, as did Malkus and we fused and I slipped to semi-lucid.

Q snapped his fingers again.  We were now in an open plane.  He said I could start designing my level now.  See how it would look.  I said ok.  I started with the wall.  A gate in the wall.  A path down the center of the area inside the wall.  Grass over the ground, trees with a focus on two of them near the entrance to the temple  The tree of life on the right, the tree of mana on the left.  A bridge halfway down the path, a stream under the bridge.  Then I went into the temple.  I was building the interior.  The entry hall with two large angel statues.  Side passages led to the main room with the pews lined up and the altar in the front of the room.  I was thinking this was how it would look when it was the 'Temple of Gawn' and it would look completely different when it transformed into the 'Temple of Nevergawn' due to the dark energy.  I was looking around the room and modifying details when I noticed I wasn't alone

Nomad was there with me.  He looked around and asked me what this place was.

"It's a level of the game Shadow Worlds that I am working on," I said, "Feel free to look around.  Any ideas for it?"

Nomad wandered off and was looking at some things.  There was a flash of white light and then I saw MoSh was behind me.  Q and Asuka was with him.  It was MoSh's Q.  MoSh's Q and Asuka started looking around a bit.  MoSh was looking a bit disoriented.

"Hey, MoSh!" I said, "Are you lucid?  Do a reality check!"

"Ok," he said.  He floated off the ground.  He floated up to the rafters and pushed back down, flipped over a support, and landed in front of me.

"Nice," I commented.

MoSh was pointing at me with his right pinky.  I was wondering what he was doing.  I remembered that pointing is supposed to disperse DC's.

"Don't you know it's rude to point at people?" I asked, "Besides.  That won't work on me.  Only DC's disappear."

"I don't want you to disappear," MoSh said, "I just want to see your energy.  I wonder why I can't see your energy"

"I don't know," I said, "You know more about this pointing thing than I do.  I don't think I've ever done it  So, want to look around?  This is the level I'm making for my game project for school."

"Cool," MoSh said.

"Oh, yeah," I said, "I was going to go try to continue healing A.  Nomad is around here somewhere your Q and Asuka are over there in the pews so feel free to stick around as long as you want.  And if you have any ideas for improvements I'd like to hear them."

"I'd like to come with you," MoSh said.

I did a double take.  "I said I'm going to do healing on A."

"Yeah," MoSh said, "And I said I want to come with you."

"But why?" I asked, "You said you wanted to forget about her for a while"

"I want to see your healing for myself," MoSh said, "I want to see if she can be healed."

Asuka was behind MoSh right now.  "You really shouldn't go" she said.

"I want to see," MoSh said.

"Well" I said, "Ok we just need to be sure A doesn't see you.  That could get nasty then."

"Ok," MoSh said, "Let's just go."

I opened a portal to get to A's inner world.  A portal opened.  I went through, MoSh and Asuka followed me.  On the other side we were somewhere dark.  I indicated MoSh and Asuka to stay back.  I focused on a cloak over them to hide their energy.  Asuka seemed uneasy.  She was staying close and behind MoSh.  I walked through the darkness.  I found A near a black pond.  There was something moving under the water.  A got up and looked at me.

"You came back," she said.

"Of course," I said, "I have more healing to do here"  I focused on the song Silver and Cold by AFI.  The song played through and I was pulling dark energy off of A and into my dark gem in my Witchblade.  A didn't have a dark aura around her any more.  She even looked a bit lighter.  The garden didn't look quite as dark.  I figured MoSh had gotten a good look at the healing process.  "There will be more," I said as I turned away from A

And walked directly into MoSh!  "What are you doing?  I thought I said to stay back!"

"He wouldn't listen," Asuka said from behind MoSh.

"What is he doing here?" A asked.

"Um" I started, "Leaving.  Yes.  He's leaving."

"I talked to another version of you," MoSh said to A, "The one from Mu."

"I was skeptical about that at first," A said, "but then she came to see me.  I'm not convinced she is who she says she is, but I'm not so sure that she's not."

"I was skeptical, too," MoSh said, "but Nomad and Raven have also seen her."

I saw the dark creature in the sky again.  It was pounding on the outside of the shield.  It seemed to be getting more and more pissed off.  It would claw at the shield, hit the shield with blasts of energy, slam into the shield  The shield was holding it out.

"You don't want to be here when he gets in," A said to MoSh.

"I'm not afraid of him," MoSh said.

"You should be," A said, "And you should go.  Now."

"We should go," Asuka agreed, "Go for some healing.  This place is so dark"

I opened a portal to get to the biodome.  It opened and we all went through.  The portal closed behind us.  Before I could do anything everything around me faded to black and I woke.

----------


## Baron Samedi

wow. everything wow.  designing a game level in dreams. now you are practicing waking life skills in dreams. that's how we cycle the energy!

----------


## Raven Knight

Note:  I had a few goals for my dreams tonight, so I fell asleep with my light / sound machine on and slipped into a WILD.  My first goal was to do a little healing on A.  I'm not going to detail this dream since it went basically the same as it has on other occasions when I have done this.  When I was done with the healing spell Silver and Cold by AFI I opened a portal to the moon, to the biodome.  I have a tendency to pick up some dark energy when I'm trying to cleanse it out of A's inner world so I figured a trip to the new healing hot springs would be a good next step

I was in the biodome.  I was in an area I didn't recognize.  I wandered a bit.  It did seem a bit familiar, more like a sense of déjà-vu.  I followed a path and soon I found what I was looking for.  An area near the base of the mountain that had several steaming hot springs there.  The springs looked sort of like this picture, although the trees weren't as tropical.

The water looked wonderful.  I focused on changing my outfit to a swim suit, a bikini since my dream body looks great in one, and I slipped into the warm water.  Disgusting looking black stuff seemed to be washing off of me.  Sure enough I had gathered some dark energy when I had been healing A.  The black crap quickly dispersed in the water.  I sank completely under water and let the comforting warm water surround me completely.  It felt absolutely wonderful.  When I surfaced I saw I was no longer alone

"Hi, Raven," a woman in a bikini said, "Come on out, MoSh!  You don't need to be shy!"

The woman, obviously Asuka, jumped into the hot springs with a splash.  MoSh came out of the trees and looked at the water hesitantly.

"Come in!" Asuka called to MoSh, "The water is great!"

I was wondering if MoSh was lucid.  He said if he seems disoriented maybe he isn't lucid.  "Hey, MoSh!" I said, "This is a dream!  Do a reality check!"

MoSh was looking at me strangely.  And then he did his reality check.  He floated into the sky over the hot springs.  He got about 50 feet in the air and then plunged towards the water.  I prepared myself for a giant splash.  But there was no splash.  Just before he reached the water MoSh slowed down and sank slowly into the water.

"I really helped make this?" he asked me.

"I guess so," I said, "And I guess I also helped but you couldn't prove it by me"

MoSh laughed and swam over to Asuka.  I saw a portal open.  Nomad came through.  He looked down at the springs.

"Come in, Nomad!" I yelled at him, "The water is great!"

"But it's so vivid," he said, "And it looks hot"

"It's good that it's vivid!" I said, "And why would the hot bother you?  You're the one who had a dream a couple nights ago where you dove straight into molten magma or steel or something like that!  Now THAT is what I call hot!"

Nomad chuckled a bit, though he didn't seem to know what I was talking about when I referenced molten magma.  I wasn't entirely sure myself, but it sounded right.  Nomad lowered himself into the water.  Black crap floated off of him, as well.  Apparently he had picked up some dark energy somewhere.

"Eeewww!" Nomad said, turning slightly red, "Gross!"

"No need to be embarrassed," I said, "I had some of that when I first got in.  We all get dark energy sometimes.  But these springs are healing."

The hot springs were sooooo relaxing that I didn't even want to leave.  I felt like I could stay there forever.  But there was a party going on.  Maybe I should at least show up briefly.  Then if it sucked I could come back here later.  But it's a dream party.  Why would it suck?  I got out of the springs and told the others I was going to check out the party.

I teleported myself to the party area.  There were a lot of people.  Most of them were from my inner world.  Some of them I didn't recognize at all.  I turned around and saw that MoSh and Nomad had followed me.  Asuka was right behind MoSh.  I was thinking I had a gift for Nomad.  I reached into my pocket (I was somehow in Assassin's robes again?!) and pulled out a packaged wrapped in shiny gold paper.  I handed it to Nomad.  He took it and opened it, tossing the paper aside.  The paper disappeared.  Nomad took out a golden orb from the box.

As he took the orb from the box and looked at it the orb cracked open.  A white gem floated up to where his third eye would be and smoothly fused into his forehead.  He briefly glowed white.

"That's to keep dark energy off of you," I said.

"Thank you!" he said, then he gave me a hug.  He handed me a small package now.  I opened it and found there was a pendant in a small box.  It was pretty.  It looked like a Tiger's Eye gem.  I put the pendant on and looked at it a bit closer.

"It's beautiful," I said, "What is it?  A Tiger's Eye?"

"Gabrielle helped me make it!  Close your eyes and hold your hands under it," Nomad said.  I thought it seemed odd but I did that.  I felt something in my hands.  I opened my eyes and there was a chocolate cupcake in my hands.  I ate it.  It was delicious.  The pendant was producing more chocolate treats.  "Thank you," I told him, "Now I won't be able to detach Gabrielle from me!"  I splatted a chocolate cupcake in his face.  He ate it and smiled.

MoSh handed Nomad something that wasn't even wrapped.  "I suck at wrapping," he said.  He handed Nomad a white crystal.  The crystal split in two and half floated to Nomad's forehead and the other half to his chest.

"What does this do?" Nomad asked.

MoSh just smiled.  He didn't speak out loud, but his thought was pretty loud.  "You know what it does, even in waking life it works.  We are linked more and more now, brother."  Nomad hugged MoSh.  MoSh told Nomad not to go and be a fag, but he returned the hug.  Nomad said he had a gift for MoSh and then they left together.  I wandered off into the party.  As usually happens when I am in a group of people I felt particularly alone.  I wandered over to a table where there was some food.  I took some more chocolate from my pendent and ate it.  I passed some chocolate around, wanting to feel like I belonged there.  But it wasn't working.  I came to a large room where there was a colorful ball hanging over a dance floor.  Just the place I didn't want to be.  A wilted wallflower in a dance hall.  I was turning to leave but I walked right into Basara.  He was dressed up!  I realized I was, too.  In a beautiful blue dress like the one I have worn in an early Beauty and the Beast dream.

"May I have this dance?" Basara asked, "Then I'll be playing, but this song I have off."  So I danced with Basara.  Then I was dancing with Sephiroth with Spike with Bakura with Link with Q with Altaïr  I no longer felt even vaguely lonely.  I danced with them until finally everything around me faded to black and I woke.

----------


## Loaf

That dark energy that comes off you in the water... sounds foul.  ::D: 
Someone should intentionally expose themselves to dark energy then go sit in the water. Ha ha.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Now what is amazing me is how you get those pictures!!! That's exactly what the orb that you game me looked like!

Basara is a loving soul, like an angel.

----------


## Raven Knight

> Now what is amazing me is how you get those pictures!!! That's exactly what the orb that you game me looked like!
> 
> Basara is a loving soul, like an angel.



It involves a lot of patience and the Google search engine.  ::D:

----------


## Loaf

> It involves a lot of patience and the Google search engine.



Anyone ever notice how people don't bother using Google anymore? 
For example, I might tell someone about a product and rather than search it they just say "gimme a link" or don't bother.

----------


## Raven Knight

I was a bit annoyed when I fell asleep tonight, so my first goal would be to visit the healing springs to calm myself down.  I also am trying to send Loaf a Loaf of bread in the dream state with a hidden message.  I fell asleep with my light / sound machine and slipped directly into a WILD…

I was in a beautiful place.  I immediately knew I was at the hot springs in the biodome.  I went directly to the water and dove right into one of the deeper springs.  I could feel dark energy being washed off of me as I plunged through the water.  The water felt wonderful.  Sooooo relaxing.  I surfaced at the other side of the spring and found myself face to face with a cute purple winged jaguar cub.

"Mrow?" the cub said when I surfaced.

"Meow, is it?" I asked Nomad.  I pulled the cub into the water.  He transformed to his normal form as he fell in so the splash was much larger than I had expected.

"Hey!" he said, "Don't you know cats hate the water?"  He dunked me under the water in a playful manner.  I saw black crap being washed off of Nomad from my position under water.  I swam deeper and continued breathing since it was a dream.  I transformed into a mermaid.  I surfaced and used my mermaid tail to splash Nomad.  We were both laughing.

After a while in the springs I felt very relaxed.  I was actually afraid I was going to end up losing the dream and waking up.  I got out of the water before I went that far.  I transformed back to a human and walked over to the loaf tree.

"I need a loaf of ciabatta, please," I told the tree.  A large leaf, wrapped up tight like a bud, lowered itself to me and then opened up to reveal a loaf of bread. (See thumbnail below, click for bigger pic.)  The bread was steaming and smelled heavenly.  I summoned up some packaging and wrote a short note on the package.  I then focused on telepathically contacting an owl.  An owl swooped from the trees and landed near me.  A big barn owl.  I gave the owl the package, which it clutched tightly in its talons.

"Take this to Loaf, please," I said to the owl.

The owl hooted its understanding and then flew into the sky and was gone.  I turned to walk away from the bread tree.  Nomad was right behind me now.  He was looking at the sky where the owl had disappeared.  I couldn't make out any trace of the owl any longer.

"Do you think it'll find Loaf?" Nomad asked.

"They always find the recipient in Harry Potter," I commented.

"Let's go!" Nomad said excitedly.

"Go?" I asked, not remembering for sure what we were doing next.

"Yeah!" Nomad said a bit impatiently, "Go!  Into that prick's dreams!  And you know what I'm talking about."

"Um…" I said hesitantly, "Ok…"

Nomad opened a portal and I followed him through it.  On the other side we were in a strange place.  I didn't recognize it at all.  It looked like a nightclub.  There were people all over the place.  Nomad looked around and suddenly the people disappeared.  Nomad transformed into a woman, a really sexy one, and multiplied to re-fill the room.  All of the women looked a bit different, but they were all scantily clad and large breasted similarly to the woman in this pic.

I noticed in a mirror that I was also quite sexy.  Like this blonde pic.

The main difference is that the top was blue instead of pink.  I wandered around in the nightclub looking at the women around me, all of whom I was figuring must be Nomad.  I found a table with some drinks and took a strawberry cooler.  I started drinking it.  I was drinking it when I noticed there was a single man in the room.  He was talking to one of the Nomad women.  I chuckled to myself, wondering what he would think if he knew that was girl-type Nomad he was talking to instead of an actual woman.  I figured it didn't really matter.  I walked to a place where I could get a better view of the pair of them.

The woman he was putting the moves on didn't seem to be responding to his advances, then he got a little more forward.  He moved in as if to kiss her… but at the last second she changed into a man!  In fact, every woman in the place turned into a man.  And all of them looked blatantly gay.  It looked like a convention of Village People fans! 

The man who has been making advances freaked out and shoved what was now a man away from him.  The man made a couple of advances, but the man who had previously wanted attention turned and ran away.  Other men were blocking his path.  All of them were putting the moves on him.  He pushed and shoved his way in my direction.  He seemed relieved to see me, probably since I was still a woman.  He came running right over to me.  He stood beside me and yelled at all of the men following him.

"I'm not gay!" he yelled, "I'm straight!  This is my kind of woman!"  He indicated me and moved in to kiss me.  I was annoyed that he was going to try to kiss me without any permission.  I transformed into a corpse.

A repulsive zombie.  I'm sure I had some pretty seriously bad breath.  He got one look at me and tried to pull away.  I wrapped my decaying arms around him.

"Awww…" I said in a rather gravely sounding voice, "I thought you wanted a kiss… come on, give us a kiss!"

"Get away from me!" the man yelled as he pushed me away and ran for the door.  I lumbered after him in zombie fashion as he struggled through the men to the door and burst outside.  I reached the door just in time to see a cool red Porsche skid to a stop outside the night club.

A hot blonde hurried the man into the car and then it took off.  It didn't get far, however, before the passenger door came open and the man jumped out.

"I'm not gay!" he said, "I'm really not!  And I mean it!"

"No!" I yelled, "He's not gay!  He's a necrophiliac!"

"Yeah!" he answered too fast, "I mean no!  I don't do dead people!  That's gross!"

The men who had followed me outside were practically bursting with laughter.  The laughter was contagious.  I was laughing as the area faded to black and I woke.

----------


## Loaf

I lol'd at the corpse. That was a good idea.  :smiley: 
I dreamed a lot of stuff last night. Didn't remember any of it though, except for a tiny fragment.
I'll get that bread from the owl soon. I'm sure of it.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Cool. I think this was one of those divergent dreams!

----------


## Raven Knight

I woke up in bed.  I thought it was time to get up.  I got out of bed and went out of my room into the living room of my house.  There were big presents all around the tree.  Some of them had my name and some had my mother's.  I wondered where they had come from.  My mom gave me a laptop so she was going to go easy on the presents, and I didn't remember buying anything that big.  Princess, my fluffy white cat, was on a branch near the top of the tree with her back arched and hissing.  I lifted the cat out of the tree and set her on the ground.

"Don't go opening those early," my mom said from the kitchen.

"I just got the cat out of the tree," I said to my mom.

"We have to wait for John," my mom said.

Note:  John was my older brother, but he is now deceased.  He passed away about three years ago.  Somehow I managed to not see that as a dream sign!  ::disconcerted:: 

I went into the kitchen.  My mom was looking at me strangely.  She said Nomad had texted me about five times telling me to read my email.  She said that showed signs of obsession in her opinion.  I said maybe he had something important to tell me.  I only briefly wondered why my mother called him Nomad since I have always used his real name when talking to her  I went back to my room to get my computer.

I sat on my bed and booted my computer.  All four of my FooPets appeared on the screen.  A Siberian Husky, a Silver Tabby cat, a Tabby cat, and a Maine Coon cat.  The husky was chasing the tabby around the screen until the Maine Coon cat pounced on the husky and somehow pinned him  I laughed at their antics and opened my email.  My email told me there was a new entry to Nomad's Chronicles.  So I clicked on it and went to read the new entry.

Note:  Sometimes reading is difficult in a dream, but it wasn't at all difficult here

Nomad had a series of fragments entered.  One where he and Selene met Gawn, and Gawn said they were the god and goddess of um something I don't remember.  It was an odd name.  One of the fragments was with nearly everyone I have ever shared a dream with (and some I haven't) taking a dip in the hot springs in the biodome.  Then there was a series of battles.  Nomad vs. MoSh, MoSh got pissed off at being forced to fight and went Super Saiyan 3 then he crushed Nomad.  Nomad vs. Batman, Nomad won using Cute Magic.  Nomad vs. Loaf, there was a lot of exploding bread exchanged until Nomad did something so completely unexpected and silly that Loaf was taken off guard.  Nomad put in that one that he had eaten an explosive loaf of bread and then let out an explosive fart.

Note:  Then there was a new guy I don't remember, but it was a user from Dreamviews and that he was pretty new.  Since I don't remember the user name I will call him NewGuy.  So if a user with the username NewGuy reads this, I wasn't referring to you (at least I really don't think I was)

Nomad vs. NewGuy, Nomad multiplied and pounded the shit out of him.

MoSh vs. NewGuy, MoSh turned to a serpent, wrapped around him and crushed him for the win.

Loaf vs. NewGuy, NewGuy had tried to copy Nomad and eat an explosive bread but instead of farting he had exploded and lost.

Raven Knight (me) vs. NewGuy, it said NewGuy had summoned a black hole and I had been crushed by it.  When this had happened everyone had laughed their asses off.

"You suck!" Nomad yelled.

"You are such a loser!" MoSh yelled.

"That was pathetic!" Loaf yelled.

I looked at the fragments a bit  Why had I been the only one to lose?  How had I managed to lose to someone new?  The response I got from inside my head, I figured it was Q or Hetfield, was that maybe I wasn't lucid.  I said normally I still follow my instincts when I am not lucid.  Hetfield responded that if I was completely non-lucid I might not have acted accordingly, or maybe not even seen things properly.  I said I guess that was possible.  But I still felt like it was pretty pathetic that I was the only person who had lost.  I looked at the entries again just to be sure I had read it right.  I had.  I left my room rather depressed.

"Are you ready for presents?" my mother asked.

"Not really," I said, "I just want to go back to bed.  I have to kick someone's ass."

"Kick someone's ass?" my mom asked, "In bed?"

"No, in dreams," I said, "I have to do it to prove to everyone that I'm not a complete loser.  Some of them already think I'm a loser."

"What do you care what some dream character thinks of you?" my mom asked.

"They're not dream characters," I said, "They're real people that I share dreams with."

My mom just stared blankly at me now.  I returned to my room and lied down in bed.  I would go back and find NewGuy and I would kick his ass.  That way everyone wouldn't be laughing at me any more.  They couldn't laugh!  And if they did I'd just kick THEIR asses as well!  I was still upset that people I had thought were friends had been laughing at my expense.  I fell asleep in the dream and woke up for real this time.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Oh, that pisses me off. I am going to kick that forger's ass!  

Haha. You always kick my butt in dream battles. I am cool with it. I always learn from you.  :smiley:

----------


## Raven Knight

Note:  I recalled only fragments of non-sensical non-lucid dreams last night

Segment 1
I was riding my bike down a road near my house.  I saw something shiny on the side of the road.  I pulled over to see what it was.  I found a lot of old looking coins.  They looked antique.  I began picking them up.  They must be worth a fortune!  I scooped them into a bag I just happened to have.  I scooped several coins in and then I noticed the coins were covered with blood.  Or a lot of them were  I was getting blood on my hands.  I hesitated, wondering if someone had been hurt, but then I kept scooping.  These could be worth a fortune!  I would clean them later.  I rode my bike the rest of the way home.  A couple of friends were visiting.  I didn't want them to see the coins so I slipped them inside a bag of hamster food and put the bag on a shelf.  No one would find them.  I thought I needed to wash my hands.  There was probably still blood on them  I headed for the bathroom to do it without being seen

Segment 2
I was in a parking lot.  I was wearing a leotard with Tinkerbell all over it.  I wished I could really fly.  No one seemed to notice that I was dressed odd.  I wondered if I would go unnoticed no matter what I did.  I pulled some hard candies out of um I'm not sure where I got them  I threw a handful at a group of people.  They saw the candy but they didn't seem to notice me.  They went for the candies as if it was money.  I threw more candy at more people.  They also went after it.  I thought maybe I could do whatever I wanted without being seen!  Cool!

Segment 3
I was in a sewer.  The smell was rancid.  I was walking down a passage.  I looked at a gate.  It was locked.  I could see it was locked from the other side.  But there was no way through except yuck!  I would have to dive under the gate to get to the opening mechanism.  Yuck!  I had no choice.  I dove into the water.  It was gross!  I swam under the gate.  There was a passage there.  I surfaced on the other side and activated the lever to open the gate.  The other people came through and were climbing a ladder to a manhole to get out of the sewers.

Segment 4
I had a bunch of mice.  I also had a bunch of kittens.  I had to take care of all of them.  I put the mice all together in a large cage.  I let the kittens roam free in my room.  I thought it was perfect.  But I was wrong  somehow the mice were getting out of the cage.  They were running around on the floor.  I was trying to catch them as the kittens were chasing them and making things even harder!

----------


## Baron Samedi

hmm... non-lucids are so random... but, they are a lot more symbolic than lucids due to the fact that they are not always in another plane of existence. What do you think this all means?

----------


## Raven Knight

With several dream goals in mind, I fall asleep with my light /  sound machine on.  The first destination is to go to the hot springs on the moon and do a healing.  Then there are other people who need healing.  Nomad said he is coming with me, as is an archangel he has contact with, Angel, and Basara said he is also coming.  I fell asleep with the goals in mind and slipped into a WILD

I was standing on the rocks beside the hot springs in the biodome.  I looked around.  Basara was relaxing in the springs.  He waved at me.  Angel was there, but she looked a bit uneasy.  I lowered myself into the water and swam over to Angel.  I asked what was wrong.  She said she and Nomad had gotten separated.  She had ended up here, but where was Nomad?  I told her Nomad would surely be along in a bit.  He was probably somewhere kicking a remote viewer's ass or something.  Maybe a minor dream demon.  She looked at me, still worried.

"Ok," I said, "I'll go check to find him."  I swam down to the bottom of the spring.  I had the idea there was a viewing ring down there.  There was.  I looked through what appeared to be a hole in the bottom of the spring.  I saw Nomad talking to a DC who appeared to be a bimbo.  She fit the classical stereotypical description of a bimbo.  I couldn't hear much of what they were saying.  I heard the term 'blowjob' come up a couple of times.  She must be propositioning him.  Was she a hooker?  Just horny?  She finally walked away.  I hung through the hole into his dream space.

"Hey!  Nomad!" I called to him, "You're late!  Angel is worried about you!  And she doesn't want you getting blowjobs from bimbos!"

"I turned her down!" Nomad called back.

"Come on up to the moon!" I yelled, "The spring water is great!"  I lowered a tendril of Witchblade.  He ignored the tendril and flew up to me.

"You're hanging out of nothing," he said.

"I'll show you nothing," I said and pulled him through the viewing hole into the spring.  We both swam to the surface.

"Nomad!" Angel said as she saw us surface, "You made it!"

"Yeah," he said, "I got caught up in a non-lucid.  It sucked."

We spent a bit of time in the hot springs before deciding it was time to get going.

"You guys can stay there just a bit longer," I said, "I'm going to summon an owl to take a loaf of bread to Loaf.  I'm going to keep trying until he gets a fucking blizzard of bread!"

"I see Loaf all the time in dreams," Nomad said.

"Yeah," I said, "But he doesn't remember it.  So who's to say it's even the Loaf from our dimension and not a different version of him?  Hmmm maybe random Loaf twinners are receiving unexpected loaves of bread by owl"

I got out of the hot spring and went to the loaf tree.  This time I requested a loaf of cinnamon bread just for something different.  I wrapped it up, summoned an owl, and sent it on its way.  Now Nomad was right behind me.  So was Basara, Angel, and a brightly colored male angel.  Nomad opened a portal and we all went through it

On the other side we were in a kitchen area.  It was familiar to me.  I had been there before.  Nomad was there with me.  The others were not.  Nomad was looking around as if he was currently on drugs.  He tried to touch a counter but his hand went through it.  I looked around a bit and wondered if we were on the astral plane instead of the dream plane.  Nomad looked at me strangely.

"We're dead!" he said, "Oh, shit, we're dead!  We're ghosts!"

"Um" I said, surprised at that statement, "No.  We're dreaming.  This is a dream, though I think this is the astral plane.  Are you lucid?  Do a reality check."

"A reality check?" Nomad asked, "But we're ghosts!"

"Catch," I said as I threw a mantra ball at him.  He caught it.  "This is a dream," the ball announced.

Nomad looked at the ball strangely then he took a bite of it.  Purple juice spilled over his face.  "This is a dream," the ball announced again.  Nomad squeezed some juice into his mouth then dropped the ball, which uttered one more, "This is a dream!"

"Better now, Nomad?" I asked him.  He changed to being dressed as an Assassin.  Maybe because I had called him Nomad.

"Yeah," he said, "I'm good."

We went into a bedroom where there was a woman in bed.  Basara, Angel, and the male angel from before were all there.  It didn't even need to be said.  This would have to be fought inside the woman's inner world.  There were evil beings there that would have to be banished first.  We used dream gems to enter the woman's dreams

Nomad and I were in Hell.  The biblical definition of Hell.  Fire, brimstone, red sky, black clouds, rivers that looked like blood, parched landscape, and hideous creatures that could only be demons.  The demons were grabbing little girls.  The little girls all looked like copies of the same girl.  Some of the demons threw  the little girl into a lava pit as they screamed in terror.  I saw two demons rip a little girl apart with their claws as she screamed.  A demon had a little girl pinned and was apparently reveling in her tears before killing her.  A demon ripped a large bloody bite from a girl's leg as she screamed in pain and terror.  Another demon no that was enough.  This ends now.

I notice that Nomad is staring at the scene before us.  He seems focused on the lava pit.  A demon is slowly lowering a girl into it and watching her burn bit by bit.

"Nomad!" I called to him.  No response.  He was screaming with the little girl being burned.  I pegged him with three quick mantra balls.

"This is a dream!" the first one said, "Remember to be lucid!" the second one said, and "Let's kick their asses!" said the last one with a less common message.

"Right!" Nomad said as he snapped out of it and looked over at me, "Let's kick demon ass!  First we need to rescue those girls"  He formed what looked like a black hole.  It pulled countless little girls from the demons and to itself.  As they all gathered they merged to form one little girl who sank gently into Nomad's arms.  She was curled in a fetal position and sobbing, visibly shivering from fear since it was too hot to be from the cold.  It made me want to hug her and hold her close.  It also pissed me off.

"Get her somewhere safe!" I called to Nomad, "I'm going to kick these fuckers' asses!"  I noticed the demons seemed a bit confused as to where their prey had gone.  I used Battery and summoned a storm of lightning throughout Hell.  Lightning hit mountains and caused them to crumble, filling up lava pits.  Now the demons noticed me.  But they still jeered.

"Your soul belongs to us now, bitch!" a demon yelled, "She is but one and we are many!  Tear her the fuck apart!"

A swarm of demons attacked me.  I saw Nomad leave with the little girl.  "Yeah," I said, "I'm just one for now!  Now you face the wrath of the Queen of Night!"  I transformed into Queen of Night deliberately, with no hesitation.

There were soooo many of the demons!  I needed more of me to fight them.  So I focused on the song Divide by Disturbed.  "I'm one impressive motherf-er, now wouldn't you say?"  I split into 2, 4, 8, 16, 32, 64, 128, 256 of me.  "Divide, divide, divide, divide!"  An army of me was now fighting against an army of demons.  With Witchblade swords, with lightning, with the Enter Sandman spell "Exit light, enter night!" to create an explosion where the light and dark energies mixed.  The battle was short but really intense.  I was split into 256 of me, so I'm not sure, but I think there was someone else helping in the battle.  Dragons?  It might have been someone riding on a dragon.  I was thinking it was probably Nomad had come back.  The demons thinned and were gone.  I merged back to one of me, my usual Assassin form.  I looked around and saw MoSh he was with Asuka  Where had they come from?

"Where did Nomad go?" I asked.

"The Healing Glen," MoSh said.  I opened a portal to get to the Healing Glen.

"How did it go?" Nomad asked when I got there.

"Her inner world is trashed," I said, "I'm sure there are more demons hiding there.  So many.  She has to be kept away from them or they will just hurt her more.  And so much damage has been done already."

A portal opened and Basara came through.  "In case you were wondering," he said, "I did some musical healing in her inner world.  But it will take a lot of healing."  Basara put his arms around me and hugged me.  I was in his arms when I woke up.

----------


## Loaf

Gosh I can't wait for my bread.

----------


## Portalboat

Damn! Those dreams are awsome! 

I'm getting a lot more lucids now, I might try to meet up with you guys tonight  ::D:

----------


## Raven Knight

> Damn! Those dreams are awsome! 
> 
> I'm getting a lot more lucids now, I might try to meet up with you guys tonight



Cool.  How will I know you?

----------


## Portalboat

I have no idea  :tongue2: 

I know it can't be based on appearance.

How about you ask me something, and I reply?

----------


## Raven Knight

> I have no idea 
> 
> I know it can't be based on appearance.
> 
> How about you ask me something, and I reply?



I usually have a consistent appearance... I usually appear as an Assassin, in that I am dressed in white robes with a hood.  Maybe if you see me just try to get my attention.  :smiley:

----------


## Portalboat

Yeah. 

Keep in mind I'm only 13, so don't be to surprised if you see me  :tongue2:

----------


## Loaf

> Yeah. 
> Keep in mind I'm only 13, so don't be to surprised if you see me



People appear as they want to in dreams. If you want to appear as a 13 year old, go for it. If you want to appear as a 70 year old man, that works too.  :tongue2:

----------


## Nighthog

Sorry for butting in but I think I should mention that I will be trying to get to the moon this night.

I have no idea if I will manage but felt like I should make a short mention here just in case you come across some unknown dude there.

I feel I will just take a look around for starters if I manage.

----------


## Portalboat

> People appear as they want to in dreams. If you want to appear as a 13 year old, go for it. If you want to appear as a 70 year old man, that works too.



That'd be kinda creepy...

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Sorry for butting in but I think I should mention that I will be trying to get to the moon this night.
> 
> I have no idea if I will manage but felt like I should make a short mention here just in case you come across some unknown dude there.
> 
> I feel I will just take a look around for starters if I manage.



Awesome! Don't feel like you are butting in! (I am sure Raven doesn't mind me saying so.)





> That'd be kinda creepy...



HAHAHA.  Have you ever looked in the mirror in a dream?

----------


## Portalboat

Yeah, I have  :tongue2: 

Nothing that I didn't expect to happen happened.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Yeah, I have 
> 
> Nothing that I didn't expect to happen happened.



So, you looked like your normal physical self?

----------


## Loaf

Mirrors are kind to me in dreams. Well, usually...

----------


## Portalboat

> So, you looked like your normal physical self?



Well, not my normal physical self, but nothing I didn't expect to happen.

To put a long story short, I tried to transform myself in a girl (just because of curiosity.) I looked a lot like this guy in the mirror. (First panel. You can read about the full thing in the last entry of my dream journal if you want to.) 

But, maybe I saw that because that's what I expected to see, and it didn't actually happen. Who knows?

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Well, not my normal physical self, but nothing I didn't expect to happen.
> 
> To put a long story short, I tried to transform myself in a girl (just because of curiosity.) I looked a lot like this guy in the mirror. (First panel. You read about the full thing in the last entry of my dream journal if you want to.) 
> 
> But, maybe I saw that because that's what I expected to see, and it didn't actually happen. Who knows?



Mirrors in dreams pretty much show you how you look, at least at the time. Me and MoSh turn into girls sometimes... Weird!

----------


## Loaf

Yeah, I always check a mirror before I'm happy (in my dreams). If I want to be a zombie, I can't just act like a zombie. I want to make sure I look like one.

----------


## Portalboat

Huh. 
Well, cool! My first transformation  :tongue2: 
And I'm not even that experienced. That was my 3rd one. (The first one, I didn't even walk around.)
I'm not sure if this is a control/inexperience problem, but I can't fell ANYTHING in a lucid. No ground, etc.
So I couldn't feel new "stuff" ( :tongue2: ) even if I did transform.

----------


## Loaf

[email protected] into girls.
I bet WakingNomad stares at himself naked in the mirror after transforming into that.

----------


## Portalboat

:tongue2:  
What can I say, I'm curious.

Answer question plox?

----------


## Raven Knight

And now, back to our usual scheduled program of *DREAM JOURNAL ENTRIES*...  :tongue2: 

Note:  I woke only briefly and fell asleep back into a dream.  This dream seemed to pick up where the last one had left off, so I maintained a semi-lucid state as I entered the dream

I was in a dark place.  I recognized the place.  There was a dark garden all around.  I was able to see more than I thought I had been able to see in the past.  This was A's inner world.  And I was no doubt here to do another healing.  I wondered if it was doing any good overall.  Maybe it was, as it didn't seem as dark as I thought it had been or maybe I was kidding myself.

"Where is she?" a man asked from behind me.

I turned and saw that I wasn't alone.  Nomad was there with me!  WTF?  I couldn't think why Nomad was there.  Basara was there as well.  Angel and a powerful looking male angel.  The angel was radiating light.  Was that why it wasn't as dark as before?

"Where's who?" I asked Nomad, thinking maybe I had been wrong about coming to heal A.

"A, of course," Nomad said as he peered into the darkness, "She sure has a dark inner world."

"I don't know how she will respond to additional visitors," I said, "There is a lot of dark energy here."

Basara started strumming on his guitar.  Waves of light emanated from him and seemed to push the darkness back a bit.  He played a bit louder and those waves of light got stronger.

The five of us walked through the darkness for a ways until I heard the stream and saw a woman up ahead.  She had been sitting on a bench watching an unseen stream but now she got up.  She looked somewhat alarmed, somewhat annoyed  I also noticed that there was something ugly trying to get to us, but there seemed to be a shield in the way.  It was a creature of pure shadow, it looked like one I had seen trying to get in before.  I figured it was the same creature.  I also thought I knew who it was.  And he was certainly up to no good.  We continued towards the woman.

"Who are they?" A asked me as we came into view.

"I need help with the healing," I said, "Basara is a powerful healer.  Metatron is an archangel."  I surprised myself by remembering Metatron's name  "You know Nomad, and Angel is another dreamer with healing powers."

I think she was going to say something else, but Basara had already started a song he had never stopped playing his guitar from before, and now he set off into playing Holy Lonely Light.  I'm not sure how we got into those positions, but we were in a star formation around A.  Golden beams of light connected us all to form a star.  A was now inside a shining golden sphere of energy that glowed like a bright sun.  The light glowed so brightly that the darkness was completely chased from the area to reveal the dark garden was really quite beautiful  Lush green foliage, a bridge over a stream a very nice place to relax.  I heard A scream inside the golden orb.  Was the healing energy too much?  The song ended shortly after that and the golden energy dispersed.  A was now lying on the ground and not moving.  I went over to her and checked on her.  She was breathing, just unconscious.  I lifted her and lied her on a bench in the garden.  That would be a nice place to wake up.  I wondered if the garden would stay beautiful or if more dark energy would return.

I heard a noise from outside the shield.  The shadow creature was pissed.  It took off from sight.  I took flight and followed it.  Everyone else was right behind me.  We passed through the shield unhindered.  The shadow creature went through a portal and was gone.  We followed it right through the portal into another place.

We were in another dark place.  This one looked more evil than the garden.  I noticed that Nomad looked a bit tired.  I flew over to him and summoned a fruit from the tree of mana, which is something that is in my new video game level.  It restores magical energy.  A red fruit appeared.

"You look tired" I said, "Eat this."

Nomad took the fruit and ate it.  He seemed energized.

"Better?" I asked.

"Yeah," he said.

The shadow demon was pissed.  It tore a few things up before finally landing in a rocky area and losing some of the dark energy aura.  He now looked a bit like Draco Malfoy, but he had solid black hair.  He looked more like a goth version of Draco Malfoy

"How dare you intrude in my private domain?!" he demanded in a roar, "You'll pay for your insolance!"

I didn't want to take the time on a long fight.  I focused on the song Devour by Disturbed.

"I will devour you," the song went, "Take all your pain away, I cannot stay my hand, from reaching out so that I can empower you for all eternity, it seems to ease my mind to know that this brought meaning to my life."

A pair of shapes formed caduceus'?  I wasn't sure if that was what they were called but they intertwined to hold Draco in one place.  He was on golden fire.  He was struggling against the caduceus' but not getting loose.

"Stop that, you fucks!" Draco cursed, "It BURNS!"

The shadow creature he had looked like earlier actually formed and came out of Draco.  It hovered over him and glared around at us.  Nomad broke formation to go attack it.  He jumped on it and drove what looked like it might be a hidden blade into the thing's neck.  Disgusting goop flowed from the wound all over Nomad.  I added a rendition of Full Moonlight to cleanse that crap off.  It was raining.  That washed the rest of it away.  Now it was quiet.  Draco was on the ground, still in the caduceus' hold.  I flew down and landed near him.

"That thing is gone now," I said, "I don't think it'll be back."

"That was a dream demon," Draco said, "Thanks for kicking its ass, but I would have taken care of it."

"I'm sure you would've," I said, "You had him right where he wanted you."

"And stop trying to steal my dark energy!" he said, sounding angry again, "That makes me stronger than you'll ever be!"  He sprouted bat wings and took flight.  I followed him.

"Yeah, that's right!" I called after him, "Run!  Run to where the smallest ray of light can never find you," I was repeating the end of Devour by Disturbed, "Run to where you will not need to shield your eyes!  Run away from all the soulless heartless fiends that hound you, run away to make your memory go blind!"  But he was gone now.  He hadn't even responded to me.  I flew back over to the others.

"Damn it!" Nomad said, "What an asshole!  Did we just waste our time?"

"No," I said, "Healing someone is never a waste of time, even if it doesn't work.  The attempt itself isn't a waste."

Everything around me faded to black here and I woke.

----------


## Raven Knight

I was in the middle of a party.  I actually had no memory of how I had gotten there.  It looked like a birthday party.  I wandered through the crowd.  It was a BIG party.  I found Allison.  She was with Jen.  Allison was feeding Jen cake.  There was cake?  I wanted cake!  I wanted to find the cake.  I wandered through the crowd a bit more.  I found a large cake.  There were Maison Ikkoku characters on it.  Some pieces were cut from it but I could still clearly see it read HAPPY BIRTHDAY MOSH!  That's whose birthday it was!  MoSh's birthday!  I had a present for MoSh I didn't remember what it was, but I knew I had one.  And it was in the pocket of my white robes.  I grabbed a piece of cake and ate it as I was looking for MoSh.  The cake was delicious.  I was wishing I had grabbed two pieces  After a bit more wandering I found MoSh.  He was talking to Nomad.

"MoSh!" I called to him, "Happy birthday!"

"Raven!" MoSh called out, "I wasn't sure you'd make it!"

"I wouldn't miss it!" I said as I hugged MoSh.  I pulled a package out of my robes and handed it to MoSh.  "Happy birthday, MoSh!  This is for you!"  The box was a two foot cube!  How had that fit in my robes?!

"You didn't have to," MoSh said as he took the present and looked at it.  It was wrapped in colorful paper that said HAPPY BIRTHDAY MOSH all over it.  He opened it and tossed the paper aside.  The paper disappeared.  He opened the box.  A mew came out of it!   The mew circled around MoSh's head a couple of times then hovered in front of him.

"Mew!" the mew said.

"It's a Mew!" I said, "A psychic pokémon!  It will be his job to tell you you're dreaming and to get you to be and stay lucid.  He will talk to you telepathically.  And this one has learned a few enhanced abilities  Show him, Mew!"

"Mew!" the mew said.  He transformed into a MewTwo and demonstrated a psychic force wave that pushed a lot of people out of the way.  He transformed into a dragon, sparking with electrical energy.  He transformed into a dragon on fire then an ice dragon then a wind dragon then a stone dragon then a glowing golden dragon then back to a mew.

MoSh and Nomad were staring at the mew now, as were lots of other people.  The mew blushed slightly and flew around behind MoSh.  "Mew"

"That is AWESOME!" Nomad said, "Why'd you have to go and make my gift look bad, Raven?"

"Didn't mean to!" I said.  We were all laughing.  MoSh was playing with his mew.  A canary landed on his shoulder and started singing about dreaming.  The mew looked at it quizzically.  What I wanted was more cake.  I walked away from MoSh and Nomad to get back to where I had seen the cake.  I had delivered a gift to the birthday boy so now I could have more cake.  I didn't remember where the cake was.  I was a bit disoriented.  Everything faded to black as I woke.

----------


## Raven Knight

I was at a big party.  I looked around to see where I was.  I saw lots of people I recognized.  I was thinking there was something specific I should be doing.  There was a role I needed to play in a very important event.  What event?  My mind wasn't clear.  I looked around.  I saw Nomad.  He was dressed up in a suit and tie, or maybe a tux.  He looked really nice.  I was thinking wherever he had dressed up to go, he certainly shouldn't be going there in the company of someone dressed as an Assassin.  I walked away.  I was going to stay out of Nomad's sight but then I caught a glimpse of my reflection in a shiny surface.  I was dressed up in a lavender kimono!

So I was ready to go into the party.  I went back over to Nomad.  He was the Best Man, I was the Maid of Honor.  We walked in together.

I looked around the room and saw a lot of familiar faces.  Basara waved at me.  Q was at the front of the room.  Angel blows Nomad a kiss.  I walked down the aisle holding Nomad's arm.  We soon got to the front of the room and went to our separate sides.  MoSh was already there.  He was dressed in a tux and looked a bit nervous.  A mew was flitting around his head, and it seemed only to make him more nervous.  The mew flew farther away and looked slightly dejected.  MoSh saw that and motioned the mew to come back.  He patted the mew, who now cheered up before flying away again.  MoSh went back to watching the aisle nervously.

Finally the music started and the bride came into the room.  She was walking down the aisle on the arm of a man I didn't recognize.  The man looked like a samurai.  The woman was Asuka, and she looked beautiful.

Kind of like this photo but with a flowered veil on her head.  She walked down the aisle and then the man, most likely her father, passed her hand over to MoSh.  I saw him whisper something and then he sat down.

The wedding ceremony was a beautiful thing to watch.  It looked like some kind of handfasting ceremony combined with the use of a traditional ring exchange.  Q went through a ceremony, much of which I could not understand and they were married.  MoSh and Asuka kissed and kissed and kissed until Nomad finally jokingly told them to save something for the honeymoon!

They went back down the aisle, and people were congratulating them.  I congratulated them with a hug each.  I noticed they had not gone far before a cute fox jumped from the crowd and decided to congratulate them with a lick to the face!  The cute fox seemed to be laughing about something and hopped off into the crowd again.  I was disappointed.  He was so cute I wanted to follow the fox and pet it.  He had seemed friendly

"Awww" I found myself saying, "Come back, little foxy!"

The fox actually responded!  I was surprised at that.  The fox jumped back out of the crowd and ran over to me.  He jumped into my arms and almost licked my face and did get me a little.

"Wow!" I said to the fox as I petted it, "You really are friendly!  And so cute!  I immediately like you!"

"Pablo!" Nomad called at me no not at me at the fox, "What are you doing?"

The fox was Pablo?  It made sense, but that took me slightly by surprise and gave him an opening for a full slurp on my face.  He seemed to laugh and jumped down and ran at Nomad.

"No, no!" Nomad said, "You don't have to go licking me, bro!"  Nomad disappeared into the crowd with a fox after him.  I couldn't help but laugh.

Everyone was moving about and talking now.  I left my position.  I noticed a table full of presents.  One of them was a small package that said, "To MoSh and Asuka from Raven" on it.  I couldn't remember what it was.

"Psst!" came a voice from the curtains near the side of the room, "Raven!"

"What?" I asked as I looked.  There was a woman peeking from behind the curtains.  She looked very nervous.  She quickly ducked back behind the drapes.

"Hey Raven!" Nomad said from behind me, "What are you looking at?"

"Um" I said as I looked, "Nothing, I guess"

"Well then come on!" he said, "We're eating!"

I followed Nomad to a large table with lots of food on it.  I felt distracted, though.  Something seemed off.  Was it the strange woman?  Was she a threat?  Why had I chosen not to mention her to Nomad?  I had questions, but no answers.  And I didn't want to ruin MoSh and Asuka's day.  We sat at the table.  I was to the left of Asuka and to the right of Joseph.  I picked at the food without even noticing what it was.  Joseph noticed I was distracted.

"Raven," he said, "Are you alright?"

"Yeah," I said, "I just have to check on something."

I impatiently waited for my chance to leave.  Finally it came.  I went directly back to the curtain I had seen the woman behind.  I looked behind it.  There she was.  She was pacing nervously.  There was something familiar about her energy she was a fucking Templar viewer!  What was she doing here?

"What do you want here?" I asked her, not too friendly even though I was not trying to be hostile since she hadn't actually done anything.

"It's not what you think," she said, "I have to tell you something.  The presents that your friends are going to open two of them are rigged with dark energy."

"What?" I asked.

"I dont have long," she said, "They'll kill me for treason if I am caught here but there are children here.  If those things go off with children around  I am a mother, and I can't imagine someone harming my children...  I told them there would be children here, but they didn't seem to care.  Children!  Innocent children!"

"So you're here to protect the children?" I asked.

"Yes," she said, "There are two packages that are dark energy bombs.  Both are wrapped the same.  Silver paper with red writing.  The writing just says 'Congratulations' on it.  No names.  Please get to them before they go off  We may not agree about much, but I think we do agree that innocent children should be left out of adult disputes."

"Ok" I said, "I'll get them out of here."

"I have to go," she said.  She turned to leave, but hesitated.  "Nomad isn't in that direction, is he?"

"You're worried about Nomad?" I asked.

"I have heard things about him" she said, "I'd rather not meet him"

"I think he's still in the dining hall," I said.

"Ok" she said, "Even your security system decided I don't have hostile intent, but I don't think Nomad would listen."

"How did you guys get the bombs in there?" I asked.

"Teleportation," she said, "When the other gifts were gathered, these were slipped in with the rest.  And the dark energy is highly cloaked.  I didn't know if it would be spotted before it was too late.  Get to it quickly.  It's going to go off soon."  With that she hurried around a corner and out of sight.

I returned to the reception.  There were more people there.  Orcs.  Lots of orcs.  And imp like creatures!  What the fuck?  What were they doing here?  Weren't they just more remote viewers?  And why were they here if the bombs were about to go off?  Suicidal?  Looking to cause trouble in the chaos?  Well they wouldn't get their chance.  And right now they weren't being hostile.  I went to the table filled with gifts.  Just as the Templar woman had said, there was a silver gift at each end of the table.  In silver paper with red writing on it.  They were relatively small and inconspicuous gifts.  I picked up both and slipped them quickly into my robes without being seen.  I didn't want anyone to think I was robbing the newlywed couple.  Now to get them somewhere they couldn't cause any harm.

I carried the gifts outside and looked around.  I was standing outside the Temple of Gawn from my game.  I hadn't even recognized the interior decorated for the wedding!  I kept going until I left the protective field of the biodome.  I looked at the packages.  They looked harmless.  But how could I take that chance?  I opened a portal to the void and threw them through.  I watched through the portal briefly and sure enough the packages both exploded in a blast of black smoke.  The portal closed before the blackness reached it.  Whew!  That was close.  The woman was still there.  I saw her.

"You're still here?" I asked.

"I had to know for sure that you had gotten them," she said, "Now I have to go."

"Thank you," I said, "For the children, of course have we met?"

"No," she said, "I have never been here before.  And I have to go.  I can't stay hidden much longer."  She hurried away and then disappeared.

I returned to the party.  I had missed the cutting of the cake!  Damn!  MoSh and Asuka were opening gifts.  I wondered if they noticed the two missing.  My gift to them was a pair of amulets that will keep them connected psychically, and by their energy, no matter how far apart they are.  They both put the amulets on.  They seemed to like them.  I felt disoriented.  I was about to wake up.  Everything around me faded to black as I woke.

----------


## Raven Knight

I was in a beautiful place.  It was right next to a koi pond.  It was a very familiar place.  I was thinking I had to do something send a mail.  No send an owl.  I was going to send a fresh loaf of bread by owl.  I went to a tree near the pond.  The tree was sprouting loaves of bread.  I grabbed one that was still steaming.  I didn't notice what kind it was.  I wrapped it in a package, added a message, summoned an owl, and told the owl to deliver the bread to Loaf.

A portal opened and Nomad came through.  He looked like his part jaguar / part human form.  He asked me if I was lucid.  He didn't wait for an answer.  He pegged me with a purple nerf ball.

"This is a dream!" the ball announced as it hit me.

"A dream?" I asked, "So it is!"  But I only became semi-lucid.

"So where is this 'Rose' person?" Nomad asked.

"An apartment in Tucson," I said, "I can get us there.  But first to pick up Allison"  I focused on a portal to find Allison.  A portal opened, but there was a barrier in the way.  Words were on the barrier.  DO NOT DISTURB!  Uh  "I think Allison might be busy we'll have to do more than one"  Now I opened a portal to the apartment Allison had been staying in.  Nomad and I went through

On the other side we were on the street called Mountain Avenue.  The apartment building was right next to us.  I saw Rose come out of the apartment.  She called kitty, kitty.  She had a dish of food.  She looked at Mountain.  I looked as well and saw two cats look up from across the street.  Both of them took off to run towards Rose.  But there was a truck coming!  The size of a UPS truck!  Those poor kitties would get squashed!  No!  I couldn't let kitties get hurt!  I ran forward faster than I knew I could and snatched the cats up, one in each arm and dove out of the way of the truck.  The truck honked, screeched its tires as it swerved the other way, and the driver called me fucking crazy, but the cats and I were safe.  I carried the cats back over to Nomad.

"They're safe," I panted.

"You do know those are DC's, right?" Nomad asked.

"Uh" I started.

"Oh, thank you!" Rose said as she came running over, "You saved my babies!"  She reached for the cats but I pulled them away from her.

"Are you the asshole who lets these innocent kitties wander outside?" I asked, "Or did they get out by mistake, in which case you're just careless?"

"What?" she asked, stunned by my behavior.  The rancid smell of cigarette smoke wafted over from her.

"And you smoke, too?" I asked, "You do realize that can give other animals cancer, right?  Second hand smoke can kill dogs and cats!"

"Now wait a minute here!" she said, "I can take care of my cats however I want to!  Now hand them over!"

"But you don't take care of them," I said, "With your method, they're dead now.  So they're mine.  If you have any concern for their wellbeing, know that they will be loved, cared for, and PROTECTED."  The cats rubbed their faces on me and purred.  Rose reached for them.  They responded with hisses and swats with their claws.

"You can't take my babies!" Rose protested.

"Your babies are dead," I said, "You let them roam, they got hit by a truck.  You should've thought of that before you let them outside!  You have to earn the privilege of having cats, and you have not.  So now you lose them."  I turned and walked down the street with her cats.  She started to follow me.  Nomad had been a bit confused by my reaction to a DC cat, but he blocked her from following.

"Don't fuck with the moon people, bitch!" he told her, "Lost your cats and your tenant in one night you suck!"

A tiny puppy ran from the apartment and into the street only to get hit by a car and killed.

"NO!" Rose screamed as she ran to the puppy's lifeless body.

"Sorry," Nomad scoffed, "A tenant, two cats, AND a dog.  You REALLY suck!"  Rose was cradling the puppy's body in her arms as everything faded to black and I woke.  Hopefully she would learn something

----------


## Man of Shred

just wanted to say THANK YOU!!! for the epic birthday dream!

----------


## Baron Samedi

HAHA!

I remember that dream. That was one was first, then the one I entered. hehe

----------


## Raven Knight

I was back at the apartment building where Rose lives and Allison lived until last night.  Nomad was there with me.  I was somehow immediately semi-lucid.  I remembered what we were doing there.  I wanted to find Allison and bring her there.  I focused on opening a portal to find Allison.  A portal opened and I went through it.  Nomad, apparently thinking he had been completely ignored, pegged me in the back of the head with a nerf ball that said, "Your dreaming!"

"I know!" I called back to Nomad.  On the other side of the portal I was in a park.  Allison was watching Lacie run and play.  The dog was having so much fun.  Chewy was riding on Lacie's back.  It was quite interesting.

"Psst," I whispered in Allison's ear, "You're dreaming!  It's payback time.  Let's go."

"But what about Chewy and Lacie?" Allison asked.

"They'll be fine together here," I said, "This is a good place."  I led Allison through the portal back to the apartment.

The dream going on there took up where the previous one left off.  Rose was calling her cats for feeding.  The two cats ran into Mountain Avenue, right in front of a UPS truck.  I had to fight the urge to run out and save the DC cats again.  I closed my eyes and I heard tires squealing, a sickening thud and a brief yowl followed by another sickening thud.  I hugged both Nomad and Allison.  I was crying.

"The kitties" I cried, "the kitties"

"They were DC's," Nomad said, "They're not real.  But now they get their revenge.  Pick a cat."

I wiped my eyes and looked over at the street.  Rose was crouched by the two dead cats.  It was her fault they were dead!  She had let them outside where they would be in danger.  I was mad at her no not just mad I was pissed.  I saw Rose leave the two cats on the street.  I walked over to the place where the tabby cat lie motionless.  I scooped the lifeless cat into my arms.  "I'm sorry, kitty" I said to the cat, "I could have saved you but I didn't  I could have I should have"  I was holding the dead cat tightly in my arms.  I felt horrible for not saving the cat.

"Meow?" said an orange spotted cat from beside me.  The cat was the other one who had been hit by a car but the cat was alive!  How could that be?  I looked back at the cat in my arms.  As dead as ever.  Then reality shifted the cat dropped to the ground and then I was the cat!  I was a dead cat?  But I wasn't dead.  I got up and looked at the other cat.  It was Nomad.  Where was Allison?  I looked around and didn't see her.  I looked at the cat that was Nomad.  It was wrong.  He was moving but still looked like a corpse.  I wondered if I looked like a corpse cat.  We both headed back into the apartment area.

Rose was just going into the apartment.  She was moving rather slowly.  Nomad (in cat form) walked up behind Rose and hissed loudly.  Rose turned around and saw the cat.  She leaned over and went to pick up the cat.  But the cat responded with a hiss and swatted at Rose's face.  Rose jumped back suddenly, looking shocked.

"You KILLED us!" Nomad hissed at her.

"No I didn't!" Rose protested, "I love you!"

I went over beside Rose and hissed at her.  "You FAILED to protect us, bitch!" I hissed at her.

"I took good care of you!" Rose said.

"You KILLED us!" both of us hissed at the same time.

"Now it's time for you to DIE!" a snarling / hissing roar came from behind us.  I turned around and saw a very intimidating sight.  There was a huge tiger there.  A HUGE tiger.  Not just an angry tiger, a FURIOUS tiger!

Both Nomad and I just stepped aside for what I knew was Allison, or in this form, a vengeful tiger goddess!  She was radiating power and anger.  Rose turned pale.  She seemed petrified for a bit and then she took off running in a blind panic.  Allison, the vengeful tiger goddess, took off after her.  One lunge and she pinned the bitch to the ground.  She opened her mouth huge and roared right in Rose's face as if she was about to literally rip the bitch's face off.  I could tell the tiger was laughing at the look of terror on Rose's face.  The tiger drooled on Rose's face.  The tiger was a truly terrifying sight.  If I hadn't been dreaming I would have been afraid.  And Rose was terrified.  She was cowering and begging for her life.  Allison roared again.  It didn't sound like a single vengeful tiger roaring it sounded like about a thousand vengeful tigers roaring in unison.  The sound was deafening.  Windows on the buildings nearby shattered.  Rose screamed and was begging for her life.  It was sooooo pathetic!  Everything around me faded to black and I woke.

----------


## Raven Knight

Note:  I don't remember the beginning of this dream.  It seemed to start in the beginning.  I was back at the apartment where Allison had lived until last night.  Nomad was beside me.  He changed into a girl.  A Japanese girl.  He / she went over to the door and knocked.  He / she had a paper in her hand.  He / she knocked and the door was opened.  Rose was at the door.  I focused on transforming into a fly.  The transformation was successful.  I buzzed over near Nomad and Rose to hear what was going on.

"Um hi," Nomad said hesitantly, "I'm here about the ad in craigslist and"

"Come in!" Rose said brightly.  The foul odor of smoke wafted over from Rose.  Rose offered Nomad a cookie.  It looked like chocolate chip.  Nomad thanked her and ate the cookie.  Rose gave Nomad a brief tour, which didn't take long since the place wasn't very big.  The place reeked of stale smoke poorly disguised by incense.  Some of the smoke smell had a sweet tinge I thought it might be pot

"So," Rose said, "Do you have any pets?  Do you smoke?"

"No pets," Nomad said, "And I don't smoke."

"Don't worry about the smoking," Rose said, "I only smoke outside.  And I have two cats, but they go outside a lot of the time.

"I love cats," Nomad said, "But I don't have any right now.  Too busy with classes."

"You're in school?" Rose asked hesitantly.  I wondered if she was concerned about the cash flow of a student.

"Yeah," Nomad said, "I go to the U of A.  Pre-med.  Following after my mom and dad's career.  They are so awesome about this.  Since they're doctors they can pay for everything!  It's much easier than having to work."

Rose seemed to brighten.  "So, they're doctors, huh?"  I could almost see the dollar signs in Rose's eyes.

"So," Nomad said hesitantly, "About the rent I sometimes get forgetful when I get really busy, so I hope you don't mind if I pay a lot in advance.  My parents gave me the allowance and it would be easier to just give it all to you now."  He scribbled on a paper and handed it to Rose.  Her jaw briefly dropped.

"Actually this is great," she said, "I was actually planning a vacation.  Could you take care of the cats while I'm gone?  Don't worry about the bills, they're all paid.  Ok.  I gotta go.  Here are the keys here's my cell number if there is an emergency, but don't call it see you!"  She hurried out the door.

I changed back to my normal form.  Nomad was pulling things out of his shirt.  He was also playing with himself

"There's a PERVERT in the LIVINGROOM!" I yelled and threw something across the room.  I grabbed and threw a vase.  It crashed into the TV and smashed both.

"I'm not a pervert!" Nomad said, "I'm a transvestite!"

A lot of people appeared.  It was a huge party!  Music boomed through the apartment.  Not only were people not trying to avoid breaking things, people were breaking things on purpose!  I joined in the chaos.  Dumping trash all over.  Smashing things into the walls.  Breaking windows.  There was a lot of food in the trash.  Dogs and cats came in to eat the food.  An owl swooped in through the broken window and dropped a loaf of bread on one of the people there it was Loaf!  One of my owls had just dropped a loaf of bread on Loaf!  I wondered which loaf of bread it was.  Loaf held it for a minute and then threw it.  It exploded and took out a part of a wall.  The place was trashed.  I saw Allison jumping on something until it broke.  Parts of the ceiling were collapsing.  A faucet was missing and there was water spouting everywhere.  A cat had pulled a chunk of meat from the fridge and was eating it.  A wolf was tearing the beanbag chair apart.  Loaf was eating a large bit of the wall?!  I asked what he was doing.  He said it tasted like gingerbread.  I noticed the lock in the door was turning.  Nomad saw, too.

"Hide!" Nomad said, "She's back!"

Nomad turned into a transvestite Japanese girl / guy.  He had a stiffy.  A very visible stiffy.  He grabbed a beer.  He chugged half of it, got half of it all over himself and started acting drunk.  The door had to push a lot of crap out of the way to open and then Rose came in.  Her jaw dropped.

"What the FUCK happened to my apartment?!" she yelled.

BRAP!  Nomad burped and threw the empty beer can aside, "Oh!  I didn't realizzzze you'd be ba ba back so soon!"  He sounded drunk, "Damn!  I gotta piss!  You mind?"  He whipped out his dick and started whizzing on the floor.  He spelled out the word NOMAD.  He drew a couple designs in piss around the name.

"You're a man?!" Rose asked.

"I'm an Aaaaaasian man," Nomad said, "You're not a racist prick, are you?"

"No!" she said, "I'm not racist, but you're a MAN!  And what the FUCK happened to my apartment?!  I have a DEPOSIT on this place!  It's trashed!

Nomad continued pissing all over the place.  He was spelling things out but I wasn't sure what.  I saw a couple of words, though.  I saw BITCH and ASSHOLE and a few other things.

"Quit PISSING on the floor and get OUT of here!" Rose screamed.

"But it'sssss all for you" Nomad said.

The entire place turned into a party.  There was a big cake that said HAPPY BIRTHDAY ROSE and had about a hundred candles.

"I'm not that old!" Rose yelled.

Allison shoved a piece of cake in Rose's face.

"YUCK!" Rose yelled, "It tastes like SHIT!"

"It IS shit!" Allison yelled.  Nomad was pissing on Rose.  A wolf was crapping all over the place.  It was complete chaos.  Exploding bread was flying.  It was really quite disorienting.  I think a cop showed up, but the cop was retarded.  He didn't speak English.  There were fires in the corner.  A fire truck showed up.  But it was a child's fire truck.  It extinguished the fires with sewer water.  The smell was rancid.  And then suddenly it was quiet

The house was perfect, Rose was in the bean chair.  She woke up suddenly.

"What a dream" she said.

Chewy jumped up and lifted his leg, peeing in her face.  Zombie cats came in through the window, breaking it as they came, and started tearing everything apart  It was complete chaos again.  I was getting disoriented again.  Everything faded to black and I woke.

----------


## Loaf

I finally got lucid last night. I had this dream that you visited me in a blimp.  ::D: 
Oh and I made myself get bitten by vampires many many times. Ha ha.

----------


## Raven Knight

I was in a beautiful place.  I looked around.  I saw there was a koi pond there.  I saw a bench beside the koi pond.  I felt a bit tired so I sat beside the koi pond and looked in at the fish.  I let my mind wander as I watched the fish.  It was quite relaxing.

"Raven?" a woman said from behind me.  I did a double take.  I had thought I was alone.  I turned around to see who was there.  There was a Templar behind me!  A woman Templar.  She must've seen the surprise on my face because she immediately said she was the one I had spoken with last night.  Last night?  What the fuck?  This was a bit confusing.  My mind wasn't working right.  I looked back at the fish to clear my mind.

"Remember?" she said, "At the wedding?  There's more that I want to tell you."

I thought for a bit more.  I did have memories.  MoSh and Asuka getting married.  Two of the presents were dark energy bombs.  But one of the Templars had warned me because she didn't approve of children being in danger.  That was her.  She was back.  And furthermore, if she was in the biodome, she couldn't be hostile.  The biodome?  This was a dream?  It must be.  I became lucid or at least semi-lucid.

I turned back to the woman Templar.  "Yes.  I remember.  Thanks for the warning.  I didn't expect you to come back.  What's up?"

"I have more important information," She said, "There are some people that are particularly without morals.  There is a hidden base and they are planning some horrible things.  I was hoping you would  Oh, shit I gotta get out of here"

"What?" I asked.  I turned and looked where she was looking.  Nomad was there.  He was giving her a really nasty look.  I was hoping there wasn't dark energy to deal with.  The woman disappeared.  I focused on bringing her back, but a bit farther from Nomad.  "Wait a minute I'll explain everything to him.  You're not in danger."

"No" the woman answered telepathically, "I've seen the reports of what he has done to other viewers who have come here.  I'm leaving"

"Just give me a chance!" I said to her out loud, "I'm here!  And no one is going to get hurt here!"

"Serena Royale!" Nomad said, suddenly changing his attitude, "Shit!  I didn't mean to scare you!  Come back!"

"That's not Serena Royale," I told Nomad, "But don't attack her!  She's not an enemy!"

"Serena Royale?" the woman asked tentatively, "She's dead.  They found out what she was trying to do.  And they they they killed her."

Nomad looked at the woman Templar suspiciously.  I saw strange transparent tendrils reach from his head towards hers.  She tried to avoid that.

"NO!" she cried, "Stay away from me!"

"Nomad!" I said, "Don't hurt her!  I won't let you!"

"Calm down," Nomad said, "I'm not trying to hurt her just verify if she is an enemy.  It's a telepathic scan, nothing more.  It won't hurt."

"It's ok," I told the woman, "Just let him get his proof.  He won't hurt you."  I shot a stern look at Nomad.  The woman, clearly reluctantly, allowed the tendrils to touch her head.  Nomad pulled them back almost immediately.  I wondered what that meant.  At first he looked pissed.  Had he found something bad?  From the look on his face he was about to tear her apart.  Maybe I should do a telepathic scan of my own but I wanted to see for myself, not just have him kill her.  He reached and actually tore something disgusting and black and dripping with slime out of his own head.  Blech!  He threw that on the ground and stomped on it then burned it.  The Templar woman no longer looked afraid of him, just grossed out.  Nomad looked over at me.  He said she was the same as Serena Royale but she couldnt be allowed to be caught like Serena had.  We'd have to be more careful.

"I can show you where the hidden base is," the woman said, "But I can't go with you.  I can't let them see me with you."

"Ok," I said, "So I guess we'll have to do this through astral projection.  Ok.  I could use help with that part  I wonder if Malkus is willing to help"  I opened a portal to where Malkus was.  He looked through the portal and then came through.  He seemed a bit confused.

"You were looking for me?" Malkus asked.

"Yeah," I said, "We need your help with the Templars in our dimension.  They keep spying on us, and they tried to deliver dark energy bombs to MoSh and Asuka at their wedding.  Really all we want is to be left alone."

"Ok," Malkus said.  "Here.  Q took me back to my home world where the Templars kept these.  I could AP naturally, but they were trying to use these amulets to get more people to be able to do it.  Minor success, but maybe enough to help."  He handed several amulets around.  I tool one and looked at it.  The pendent looked a bit like the photo of the silver merkabah with the marble gem inside,

but the marble gem was a smaller version of the one with the 3d merkabah gem inside it.

A merkabah gem within a merkabah shaped amulet.  It was interesting, and rather pretty.  I liked the effect when looking into it.  I was still staring at it when Nomad touched me on the shoulder and asked if I was still with the living.

"No," I simply answered and put the amulet on.

The shape of the merkabah seemed to expand around me and then we were in a different place.  It looked like an underground installation of some kind.  I noticed for the first time that MoSh was with us.  Q handed him some small gems.  He said they were white energy bombs as a response to the dark energy bombs.  He said they would go off and deplete any supply of dark energy in the area.  He said it was actually quite a bit friendlier than the dark energy bombs left at the wedding, but giving the Templars extra dark energy would not be productive.  MoSh took some of them.  A mew flew from behind MoSh and took more of them.  The two of them disappeared.

"Nomad?" Q said.  But Nomad was gone.  I wondered where he had gone.  Had he woken up?  I heard someone scream down the hall.  Q rolled his eyes.  "So much for a stealth operation" he said.  He turned to me.  "Ok.  We need to set up a shield around this place so they can't astral project from here.  The idea was to make it undetectable.  Make them think they were still doing it while showing them a contained dream world.  But I think Nomad may have blown our cover.  We'll still try it, but it probably won't work now.  A special merkabah shield should do the trick.  Use your amulet.  I'll guide you.

I focused on the amulet.  A glowing merkabah shape formed outside of it and started growing.  I heard more screaming from the direction Nomad had gone and something about don't fuck with the moon people.  Q rolled his eyes but we kept focusing on the merkabah amulet.  The merkabah field grew until it didn't fit in the room and then it was no longer visible.  But I could still feel it.  Finally it seemed to lock in place.

"Might someone get locked away from their body?" I asked Q.

"No," Q said, "It will let anyone currently outside back in, but not out again.  And it won't let outsiders in, either.  It's time for us to get out of here.  He snapped his fingers.

We were back in the biodome.  I saw Batman sarcastically complimenting Nomad on his stealth.  Everything around me faded to black and I woke.

----------


## Baron Samedi

I was not playing with myself. I just was feeling to make sure I still had my manhood. HAHAHAHAHA

----------


## Raven Knight

Note:  I fell asleep really depressed and upset.  I almost tossed my light / sound machine aside but I thought I needed to make sure and do a WILD to the hot springs on the moon to try to heal myself a bit.  Besides, it might feel nice.  I fell asleep with this in mind and slipped into a WILD

I was in the biodome.  I was near the koi pond, though.  I wanted to do something.  I went over to the bread tree.  I picked the first loaf of fresh bread I found.  I summoned butter and ate the bread while watching the koi and shared some bread with the koi.  Delicious fresh bread!  But I was still depressed.  So depressed.  I didn't want to go back to my waking life.  I wanted to stay there.  Or better yet, leave for another dimension and not bother coming back.  A fantasy dimension where I could make a living using my magical powers.  Anywhere but the world I was born into.

I finished my bread and tossed the last bit to the happy fish.  I went back to the bread tree.  I didn't want more bread.  I picked a fresh loaf and wrapped it up with a message.  I summoned an owl and sent the bread off, telling the owl to deliver the bread to Loaf as if that was ever going to happen.  As if hearing my thoughts and thinking I was blaming him, the owl returned and pecked me on the head a couple of times before taking off again.  Ow!  Stupid owl

I slouched my way through the biodome to the hot springs.  I was glad to see there was no one there.  I wanted to be alone.  I thought someone else might show up at the springs, though.  I wanted to be sure I wasn't noticed.  I slipped into the springs and down to the bottom.  I could easily breath the warm water.  I sat on the bottom of the springs and focused on cloaking my energy.  It was a deep spring and no one would see me or maybe they would.  The water was very clear.  I focused on shrinking myself to a tiny size and then swam under a rock.  I would be hidden there.  I lied back and breathed deeply of the warm water.  It felt good.  I was still depressed, but a bit more relaxed.  I was still sooooo depressed.  I knew everyone looks down on me.  What else can I do?  What is there that I can do that will result in other people not always looking down on me?  In everyone not laughing at me?  I know people need to think of someone as below them so they don't feel crappy about themselves, but why must it always be me?  I was crying underwater somehow.  I could feel tears coming out and dispersing into the water.  But at least no one was there to see me.  No one was there to mock me.  If I entered the dream on Dreamviews people would laugh and mock me then but for now it was private.  And besides, everyone already looks down on me so it's not like anything would change.

As I lied on the bottom of the spring I noticed there were people in the spring.  I slunk back farther under the rock to keep from being seen.  I don't know who it was out there.  I didn't look because I didn't want to be seen.  I continued to feel more relaxed until I completely fell asleep right there on the bottom of the hot spring.

----------


## Loaf

> Note:  I fell asleep really depressed and upset.



 ::hug::

----------


## Raven Knight

Note:  This entire dream was non-lucid.

I was in a bar.  I looked around.  Most of the people there were in a celebratory mood.  I didn't really care.  I was depressed.  I was sitting at a table by myself.  I wanted a drink.  I knew using alcohol when depressed is just asking for trouble, but I didn't really care.  A waiter came over.  He was kind of hot.  I stared at him for a bit before I realized he had asked what I wanted to eat or drink.  I ordered a Coke and rum.  He said coming right up.  He walked away.  I watched the rest of the room.  I saw a waitress that caught my attention.  She was arguing with a customer, a man.  I didn't hear everything, but she was being threatening and rude.  She was a tall woman with long hair.  She towered over the man, but that clearly didn't intimidate him at all.  He was right in her face, confronting her rudeness.

"Here you go, ma'am," the hot waiter had returned and handed me a glass.  I thanked him and he left.  I was thinking if I wasn't so fucking depressed I would enjoy having a hot waiter like him.  I drank from my Coke and rum.  It was good.  Made just right.  I felt a warm feeling inside.  Not enough to dispel the depression.  I looked back at the scene between the man and the waitress.  She had made some rude remark and was about to walk away.  He grabbed her long hair.  Apparently he hadnt finished what he was saying.  She stopped suddenly and turned around.  She cursed fluently at the man.  The man said something about her getting his drink wrong.

"Hey!" I called, "You can come over here!  The waiter over here has a brain!  He makes a great Coke and rum, at least!"

The man turned and looked over at me.  The waitress glared at me.  I took another drink of my Coke and rum.  The waitress was not pleased.

"You stay out of this, you bitch!" she yelled at me, "Or I'll have your ass thrown out of here!"

I finished off my Coke and rum.  I pointed at the empty glass.  "A paying customer?" I asked, "I thought you needed those!"

The waiter took my gesture to mean I wanted another and quickly delivered one with a smile.  I thanked him and he took the empty glass.  I started nursing that one a bit slower.  I didn't think I had enough money for 20 of them!

"Here's your drink, asshole!" the waitress said and she dumped a glass of something on the man.  I stood up, wondering if the staff here could really get away with such things.  She stormed in my direction, walking directly into me and spilling my Coke and rum all over me.

"Watch where you're going, bitch!" I said.

"Then get the fuck out of my way, bitch!" she yelled at me.  She shoved me aside and kept going.

"But my rum's gone!" I called after her, "Why's my rum gone?"

"You drank it, you drunk bitch!" the woman called back before disappearing into the back rooms.

"I'm going to complain about her," the man she had been arguing with said.

"My rum's gone" I said as I looked sadly at my empty glass.

The man signaled the waiter and told him to get me another of what I had, he would cover that one.  The waiter nodded and left.

"Wow" I said, "Thanks."  I smiled at the man.

Without a complaint being filed, management came out with the rude waitress.  Apparently the waitress wanted us thrown out.  A man wanted to know what had happened.

"I saw her deliberately dump a drink on him," I said, "and then she walked right in to me and made me spill my drink, then she called me a fucking drunk bitch and left.  I've only had one!  I'm not drunk!"

The man had an even longer list of complaints.  Apparently the waitress had screwed up his drink.  When he called her on it and wanted it replaced, she had gotten mad and left only to send a big guy over to rough the man up which hadn't worked.  The smaller man was a better fighter than he might appear.  Then, mad because the bigger guy had failed to beat up the smaller one, she had come back and been cursing in his face.  She had remade the drink, but was charging for the bad one.  Then she dumped the new drink on him.  That was just before she stormed into me and made me spill my drink.  It got rather convoluted but she was clearly a bitch.  Management listened to her story the man had copped a feel had been disrespectful something about blowing smoke in her face but they weren't paying much attention.  A couple of bouncers came over.  She smugly thought the man and I were getting thrown out, but they dragged her out.  I heard one tell her if she came back she would be arrested for trespassing.  And in case it wasn't clear enough, she was FIRED.  She was protesting, but no one was listening.  I saw the bouncers literally throw her out on her ass.

The manager was apologizing profusely.  He gave us both coupons for free drinks and practically begged us not to leave.  The waiter returned with my drink.

"Thanks for the drink," I said to the man when the manager left, "My name is Raven."

The man sat down with me and ordered his free drink from the waiter.  "MoSh," he said.

"What?" I asked.  I wasn't sure I had heard that right, "Did you just say mush?"

"No," he laughed, "MoSh.  My name."

That name sounded strange and strangely familiar at the same time.  I was staring at him.  I quickly looked away, I didn't want to be rude but where had I seen him before?  The next thought that entered my mind was the anime series Ranma 1/2.  But he looked nothing like Ranma!  Why was I thinking of Ranma?

"Have we met before?" I finally asked MoSh, "You just look so familiar"

"I don't think so" he said, looking a bit puzzled.  I drank more of my Coke and rum.  Then everything faded to black and I woke.

----------


## Portalboat

Cool  :tongue2: 

You have to check with MoSh if that was actually him.

----------


## Man of Shred

Portal. that night a similar scene happened at the bar I was actually at. Fucking bitch had me thrown out for getting picked on. I told Raven the story. I have no dream recall of that night. but i guess she helped me giver the waitress a nightmare.

 Did i actually say : MoSh?

----------


## Portalboat

Wow. 

I shall never understand the dream world....

----------


## Royalpeach

In response to the bar dream, HA! I've met a couple of stuck-up bitches like that in my time. Nice way of handling her!  :wink2: 

Secondly, as for your previous dream...  ::cry::  That's terrible! Any asshole that decides to use you as their punching bag has a serious fucking problem. No one on Dreamviews would ever put you down. You don't ever have to hide from us.  :Clairity's Hug:

----------


## Zoe

Yeah, judging from the number of views your journal gets I think you can safely assume people on DV look up to you rather than down on you.

----------


## Raven Knight

Note:  Another completely non-lucid dream.

I was just getting finished with a vacation.  It had been a lot of fun.  But now it was time to head home.  My ex boyfriend James was with me.  We got onto a plane.  But it turned out there was something wrong with the plane, so we were being upgraded, they said.  We all had to get off and head to a different plane.  The trip on the other plane was longer, so we were getting upgraded seats.  A lot of people were pissed and got a different plane.  James and I weren't in a rush so we got on that plane.  It would be an all night trip.  I wanted to be able to use my laptop.  I looked for plugs.  There were some plugs at the front by some uncomfortable looking seats.  I also had the idea they were reserved seats.  But I needed the plugs

I went into the main cabin.  There were beds there instead of seats.  Beds lined up at a slant against the outside of the plane.  I noticed with some relief that there was a plug beside each of the beds.  I could plug my laptop in there.  And have a comfy place to sit or sleep if I got tired.  I saw James was with me still.  He said he had something to do save him a seat.  He left.

I walked down the aisle looking for a pair of bed seats beside each other so James and I could talk.  I found one, but one of them was taken before I got there.  I kept looking.  I finally found an empty pair.  I was putting my stuff on one when an older man came to the other.  He started taking it.  I asked if he could please find another because I was saving that one for a friend.  He said there weren't any others, but he would let me have it if my friend came soon.  So I went to find James.

I looked and looked and looked.  I was sure that the man would have taken the seat by now.  I finally entered some private rooms.  Or at least semi-private.  There were four beds in each one.  Maybe James had wanted to find us a more private place.  I was hoping he wasn't looking to have sex.  I was not in the mood for his idea of foreplay which consists of, "Hey!  Wanna fuck?"

I finally found him.  But he wasn't alone.  He was in a semi-private room with three other people.  One of them was the bitch he cheated on me with the second time.  It was Tina.  I glared at her.  There was another couple in the other set of beds.  They were kissing enthusiastically.  I glared at Tina and then at James.  He was half undressed.  Apparently he had no intention of coming to find me or tell me he was sitting elsewhere.

"You fucking asshole!" I yelled at James.  I let lose a stream of expletives at him that made the other couple in the room stop their making out and stare at me.  But I paid them no attention.  "What the fuck are you doing in here with that fucking slut?  Weren't you even going to come tell me you were sitting somewhere else?  Or screwing somewhere else?  I was saving a seat for your worthless ass!  I was telling other people they couldn't sit there because I was saving it for your worthless ass!  And yet here you are!  With this stupid fat bitch of a slut!  I am sooooo fucking mad at you right now!  You are such a fucking piece of shit!  I oughta rip your fucking dick off and shove it so far up that bitch's ass that she's giving you a blowjob from the other direction!  You are such a fucking asshole!  You"

I came out of my tirade enough to notice the other couple staring at me with wide eyes.  I thought I had probably offended them with my language.  I turned to the and spoke calmly.  "Sorry, you two.  I am more than a little angry at my EX boyfriend and my EX friend here.  You see, I thought they were my friends, but now I see I am just a big fat fucking joke to them uh sorry.  I did it again  I'll try not to curse any more."

I turned back to James and Tina.  "You are such a a stinking piece of disgusting crap!  How do I do this without cursing?"  I noticed the other couple were making out again and taking each other's clothes off.  "Now those two I wish them a lot of very satisfying sex!  You guys, on the other hand, may you have absolutely NO sex!  You can just sit there and watch them have the most amazing sex of their lives and see what you will never have!  Another thing you will never have!  Someone who would love you through anything, always and forever!  Who the fuck are you uh sorry, you two who is going to share your worthless dreams with you now, you jerk?  I wish you NO dreams!  May you be permanently mired in this shit hole of a dimension for all of eternity!  This place is your own eternal HELL!  Hear me?  You will both ROT here!

I finally turned and stormed out of the room.  I returned to the bed I had selected.  The old man was still in the bed beside mine.  It was almost like he had expected I would be back alone.

"You can use that one," I said, "The piece of shit who was sorry for the cursing who was going to sit there is in bed with a matching piece of shit.  May they draw many flies together."

"Are you going to be ok?" he asked.  I heard genuine concern in his voice.  I rolled over and looked at the man.  I felt quite close to crying I was so upset.  The look in the man's eyes was such a kind and caring one that I did cry.  "Awww" the man said sympathetically, "I don't even need to see the man to know you deserve better than him."

"How did you know" I started asking, but got choked up.

"I can read it in your eyes," the man said, "When you were here before I saw the love.  Now it looks like someone tore your heart out and stomped on it before shoving it back in."

"I'll be ok," I said, "I just need to rest."

"You need to let it go," the man said, "Right now the only one still being hurt is you.  By you.  Your man may have started hurting you, but since he's been gone you've been doing a really good job of doing it all by yourself.  You need to stop that.  Be your own best friend instead of your own worst enemy."

I was just looking at the man now.  He seemed to genuinely care.  He seemed grandfatherly in a way.  I almost felt like hugging him even though I didn't know him.  But he sure seemed to know a lot about me  Normally that would bother me but in this case it didn't.  I was watching the man as everything around me faded to black and I woke.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Aw, that old man is a sweetheart. I want to give him a hug.

----------


## Raven Knight

I fell asleep with my light /  sound machine on and a couple of goals.  First I was going to meet up with Nomad also there was a party at MoSh's inner world.  I also had another plan  I fell asleep with my light / sound machine on and slipped into a WILD

I was in a room with a lot of people.  I looked around to see if there was anyone I recognized.  I am not used to appearing anywhere other than the biodome lately.  I wandered around a bit and finally remembered I was at the party announced by MoSh.  I was at MoSh's party, in his inner world.  But where was MoSh?  I wanted to find MoSh.

While I was looking for MoSh I saw someone with a tray filled with beers.  That reminded me of the Task of the Month on Dreamviews.  Drink a glass of Champaign?  Yes.  I wondered if there was Champaign at the party.  If there was I would have to find it first.  I didn't want to be distracted from the dream that much.  I would summon my own Champaign.  I focused on doing that and a bottle of Champaign appeared in my right hand and a glass and bottle opener in my left.  I popped the cork.  POP!  The cork ejected out in a rain of colorful bubbles.  It was really cool.  People near me stopped talking to look.  I could actually hear the music now!  I poured myself a glass of Champaign and drank it down.  It wasn't as bad as I had been expecting.  I don't generally like Champaign.  But it was pretty good.  I handed the bottle to someone standing near me.

"Raven?" the someone said.  I looked at the man.  I recognized him.  It was MoSh!

"Hey, MoSh!" I said, "Nice party!"  I summoned another glass.  "Go ahead and do your task of the month, basic task.  Have a glass of Champaign!  It's really not bad!"

MoSh took the bottle and drank from it.  He handed it to someone else.  "Damn!  I wanted beer!"

"Well," I said, "I'd like a Coke."

"And rum?" MoSh asked.

"Just Coke," I said, "I don't drink much, even in dreams."

Another man approached behind MoSh.  I also noticed a woman shadowing MoSh.  I wondered if that was Asuka.  I went over to her.

"I think MoSh would prefer if you were in front of him where he can actually see you," I said to her.

The woman looked at me and smiled.  She took a beer from a tray and went over to give it to MoSh.  MoSh was talking to a man over there.  They walked away before the woman reached them.  I wondered where they were going.  I followed them for a bit.  They headed upstairs.  I wondered what they were going to do up there.  I wondered if maybe I was wrong about who Asuka was.  Maybe the man was Asuka disguised as a man.  I decided not to follow them.  It was Asuka maybe they were looking for some private time.

I went towards some sound near by.  I found some people playing a video game.  I wondered which one.  I looked and saw a bunch of people playing a deathmatch of Halo or something like that.  I didn't want to play that.  I knew right away that I would suck.  I was feeling more like I did want a Coke and rum instead of just Coke.  I was looking for something to drink when everything faded to black and I woke.

----------


## Raven Knight

I was in my room.  I was in bed.  I had just awakened from a dream.  I really should write some notes from the dream.  I didn't really have the motivation to do that.  I was thinking there was something I needed to do.  I would have to go through time to do it.  I felt a bit of urgency.  I was thinking if I didn't do it that it would result in a paradox.  I couldn't think what I had to do, but someone had already see me do it.  I had to go since someone had already seen me do it.  To that point I had better get back to sleep so I could dream some more but what about the dream I had just had?  What about

"Raven!" a male voice said from in my room.

I snapped my eyes open.  Someone in my room?  No  I was alone and the voice had sounded like an echo like it had come from a long distance away.  Someone was calling to me.  I wanted to go to them.  I knew it was someone calling from the dream state.  I lied back down.

"Raven!" the voice sounded again.  As I lied back down in bed it was as if I slipped right through the bed into another world

I looked around.  I didn't know where I was.  I saw I was definitely not alone.  There were Templars.  Templars everywhere!  What the fuck?  All I saw was a bunch of Templars  Had I been called by a bunch of stinking Templars?  No way!  I was sure it hadn't been Templars summoning me.  I then saw a giant winged serpent soaring through the sky breathing green flames on a bunch of Templars.  MoSh!  Had MoSh called me?  It didn't really matter there were Templars that needed to have their asses kicked!  But so many maybe a few more of me  I used the song Divide by Disturbed.

"Divide, divide, divide, divide!  You might say that I'm the last man standing, though you try you'll never find a way to break me!"  I split up all the way to 256 of me there were seemingly infinite Templars.  Where did they all come from.  The army of me engaged the army of Templars in battle.  There was an explosion of light.  At the center of that explosion I saw Nomad.  Had he been summoned by MoSh?  Maybe Nomad had summoned MoSh?  Who cares?  Templars needed to die!  I continued fighting the Templars.  And finally they made like the yellow bellies they are.  Someone opened a portal and they all headed through it, tails tucked firmly between their legs.  I sent a Final Flash energy attack through the portal just before it closed behind the last Templar.

"And don't come back!" I yelled at the Templars.  I turned to MoSh, who was near me.  "Good riddance to them," I said to MoSh.  I flew towards Nomad.  "Hey!  Which one of you summoned me?"  I noticed Nomad didn't look well.  I flew over to see if he was ok.  An angel was tending to him.  The angel and Nomad disappeared.  I looked over at MoSh as everything around me faded to black and I woke.

----------


## Raven Knight

I was pissed.  I was frustrated.  I was a bit depressed.  I was… lucid?  How did I get lucid?  I have absolutely no clue how I got lucid, but I was definitely lucid.  I had no doubt in mind that I was dreaming.  I was mad.  Mad at the Templars.  Why the fuck do they keep messing with Nomad?!  I was going to give them something else to think about.  I needed to find some Templars.  A Templar base would be nice.  A bunch of remote viewers in one place.  But not the same one we were at before.  A different one.  I focused on using Through the Never by Metallica to open a portal to a Templar base.  I knew exactly where I wanted to know… just not the physical location…  A portal opened and I went through it…

I emerged on the other side in an underground complex.  I knew I was under ground.  I looked around to see if there was anyone else there.  I saw a Templar looking at me.  He was awake.  He wasn't really looking at me.  He did seem to sense me.  I walked right over in front of him and focused the most intense glare I could summon on him.  He definitely felt it.  He shivered and looked quite uneasy.  He finally turned and hurried from the room.

Ok.  Now there were definitely remote viewers here.  I wanted to get their attention as soon as possible, and I wanted to get ALL of their attention.  I focused on the song Faint by Linkin Park.  I could hear the song playing through the underground complex.

"I can't feel the way I did before, don't turn your back on me, I won't be ignored!" I was singing with the song, "Hear me assholes?  I WILL NOT BE IGNORED!"

An alarm started blasting through the complex.  They definitely knew I was there.  Disoriented viewers came from different directions.  They all looked like Templars to me.  I was still focused on the Linkin Park song.  "You're gonna listen to me, like it or not!  Right now!  Hear me out now!  You're gonna listen to me, like it or not!  Don't turn your back on me, I won't be ignored!"

"If you want trouble," one of the Templars said who was focused directly at me, "Now you've got it, bitch!"

"Excellent!" I said as I looked at the Templars all around me.  The scene suddenly changed.  We were now outside of the facility in the air.  Perfect.  More room would work great for my plan.  "Suddenly, the unreal silence is broken by a lament…"

"Activate the dimensional desynchronization device now!" one of the Templars said.  Strange beams of energy fired from three four points on the ground and one that was somewhere up in the sky.  Energy beams that looked like lightning.  All of the beams centered on me.  Witchblade formed and was blocking the attacks.  A ball of lightning formed around me.  I imagine it looked something like this picture… Lightning from all directions and I was inside the sphere shield in the center.

"A lament coming up from the deepest, darkest, abyss…" I continued.  Templars were all around me.  So many of them.  I had never thought there could be so fucking many of them!  "And from the seven gates of the dark fortress, the dead come back to life to face you!" 

"Full power now!" the Templar yelled.  The energy coming from all around me changed its frequency a lot.  It also got a lot stronger.

I could actually feel the strange energy flowing through me.  I knew it was supposed to be causing harm or damage, but instead of allowing that I absorbed the energy and used it.

"This is HELL!" I yelled, "Immortal fire, now rise, light my heart, light my way through the darkness, a guardian of space and time!"  The wall of immortal fire expanded out from me, in a full sphere surrounding me.  The fire not only contained my usual energy but it also contained the energy they were attacking me with, doubled right back at them.  Astral and dream bodies were incinerated all around me.  I found myself laughing maniacally at them as they ran for cover and some tried to slip through portals only to be overtaken and incinerated by my wall of flame.  The sphere of flames allowed none to escape.

I heard Templars screaming as they burned.  I was secure in the center of the blast where no flame touched.  The flames finally burnt themselves out and now there was nothing and no one around me.  I was slightly winded.  I didn't feel tired, though.  I felt energized.  I landed on the ground in the place I didn't recognize.  It was a barren wasteland.  I wondered if it had been before or if my fire had done that.  Had I done enough of killing Templars?  Maybe for now… maybe.  But if there were more…

"You have made a big mistake, you know," a man said from behind me.  I turned around and saw a Templar standing there.

"You're either very brave or very stupid," I said to the Templar.

"Let's see how big your talk is once everything you've ever loved is taken away from you," he said in a threatening way.

"Let's see how good you are at making threats when your flesh is being slowly burned off of your body," I said, "and you are fighting to return to the safety of your physical body but you can't get free.  And the pain never ends."

"I know perfectly well you don't approve of torture," he said, "so that threat is empty."

"Everyone has their limits," I said, "Right now it is an empty threat.  But if something was to happen to someone I care about I can't promise that rage and negative energy won't override that.  As a matter of fact, you guys had better be sure you use all your resources to make sure nothing bad at all happens to those I care about.  Because if something does, even if you didn't do it, I might still think you did and blame you.  The result would be the same."

"You are getting in way over your head, bitch!" he said, "I could have you killed in waking life!"

"Then do it," I said, "Free me from my corporeal prison.  I will become more powerful than you could ever imagine!  You had better hope I don't die, or you will wonder how you could ever have thought I was dangerous now."

"You listen here…" he started.

"No," I said, "You listen to me!  I am here to make your life a living hell.  There is only one chance and one way to end that.  Stay away from my friends.  All of them!  Each time you ambush Nomad in his dream I get angrier.  Just keep trying and see what happens when I reach the breaking point!  It won't be pretty, I can promise you that!  Right now the answer is still simple.  You ignore all of us, I'll ignore you and encourage the others to do the same.  But if you're looking for a fight, you've got one… and you can't win!"  I formed a Witchblade sword and cut his head cleanly off.  Everything around me faded to black and I woke.

----------


## Man of Shred

> "Then do it," I said, "Free me from my corporeal prison.  I will become more powerful than you could ever imagine!



 Wow that's similar to what Obiwan kenobi said to Darth Vadar before obi wan died.

----------


## Raven Knight

> Wow that's similar to what Obiwan kenobi said to Darth Vadar before obi wan died.



That's probably where the thought came from.  ::D:

----------


## Portalboat

Damn! 

I Want To Do This!!!!! 

 ::D:

----------


## Zoe

Ah, the Templars. Dreamlife just wouldn't be the same without them.

----------


## Royalpeach

Neither would Assassin's Creed!  ::banana::

----------


## Baron Samedi

I love you.

----------


## Raven Knight

01/04/10 Sorry, Loaf...

Note:  Ok.  This evening went really downhill.  I was online chatting with people.  I was extremely depressed.  Night before last Nomad recorded a dream where it appeared I had been killing countless people by destroying entire cities.  I found that very disturbing.  I found it very upsetting.  It made me wonder if the darkness inside me had finally won and led me to be on a psychotic spree.  The thing was that Nomad and MoSh were there doing the same thing…  I wanted Nomad to confirm that it hadn't been a real world.  I didn't get to talk to him right away, however, and I spent a lot of time beating myself up about it.  So my negativity was very high.

So I logged off of Skype, said goodbye to Loaf and Mike (Mzzkc).  Before I could log off, however, Loaf was bitching about my insistent determination that innocent people not be hurt in dreams.  Now I know it doesn't matter if only DC's are involved.  And it only slightly matters if other dreamers are involved since their bodies are safely in bed somewhere.  My problem is what happens if and when I take them to another dimension where the people are real.  Those are real people who can actually be hurt.  The fact he started talking shit about me after I got off pissed me off.  The negative energy I already had didn't help.  My first reaction was to eject Loaf from the Skype conversation.  I did that.  Then I started thinking how immature that was, so I added him back in.

At this point I wanted to go to bed.  I was tired, and the negative energy was really getting to me.  I fell asleep, making one request of Q.  Don't let me travel tonight.  Keep me in my own dream world, or perhaps the hot springs to try to heal a bit.  I managed to fall asleep.

I was in a strange place.  I looked around.  It was a normal looking neighborhood.  I didn't know why I was there.  I found my inability to remember where I was quite frustrating.  I was feeling inexplicably angry.  I wanted to attack something.  I must have been semi-lucid because I was doing things I would never do in my waking life.  I wanted to smash things.  I picked up a rock from the side of the street and smashed a car window.  The car alarm started going off.  I was briefly alarmed by that and I hurried away from the car.  I was still angry.  I still wanted to smash things.  I continued down the street.  I picked up a potted plant and smashed it.  I then was thinking it had been such a pretty pot… and it reformed.  I was dreaming!  Somehow that realization didn't make me any more lucid, however.  I remained semi-lucid.

I turned a corner and I saw a young man there.  He looked at me strangely.  Now I knew who I was pissed at.  I was pissed at him!  But why?  I couldn't think why, but he was the one I was pissed at.  I threw a fireball at him.  He jumped out of the way and avoided the most of the explosion.

"What the fuck are you doing?" he yelled at me, "Stop attacking me!"

"Why?" I asked him, "You just a fucking DC!"  I used Battery and hit him with a bolt of lightning.

"Cut it out!" he said, "I am NOT a DC!  I'm real!"

"You're real?" I asked, still feeling really angry, "Then stop bitching about being attacked and DO something about it!"  I threw three more rapid fireballs at him.  The idea was to not leave him enough time to respond and alter the dream to his favor in case he really was real.  "If you're a dreamer, change into something and kick my ass!  Why don't you fucking kick my ASS?"

The man started throwing shit at me.  And by shit I mean random crap.  Rocks, pots, a cast iron bench, a car, an SUV, a bus…  The objects seemed to be getting larger as he realized just how much he could lift and throw without effort.  When he threw the bus it was on fire.  I jumped into the sky and dodged the crap as he threw it while hitting him with another bolt of lightning.

"You're just going to sit there and throw shit at me?" I asked in a mocking tone, "That's it?  That's your whole plan?"

He ran out of shit to throw… and started creating small objects and throwing them.  Lots of them.  I dodged quite a few of them and they were exploding.  One of them was coming towards me.  I formed Witchblade armor and caught the object.  I was about to throw it back when a wonderful smell met my nose.  The object smelled heavenly.  The scent of fresh baked cinnamon bread reached my nose.  Bread?!  Fresh baked bread?!  What the… BOOM!  It blew up in my face.  I felt like a bad cartoon.  I was certain I was sitting there with a blank expression on my face, hair blasted backwards, black soot covering my face.  More bread was coming in my direction.  I thought I would make a point of these bombs.  I caught a loaf of French bread.  I ate it.  It was actually very good.

"Yum," I said with a smile.  I felt an explosion in my stomach… but this was just my dream body.  No damage done.  I burped and farted simultaneously, both of them explosively.  "Oops…  Excuse me!" I said as I covered my mouth with one hand and my butt with the other.

"Get out of my dream!" the young man yelled at me.

"But I'm supposed to be sending the bread to you!" I yelled at him, "Not the other way around!  Where the fuck are those piece of shit owls?!  Where are those worthless lumps of feathers?!"

"Owls?" the man asked, holding on to one of his exploding loaves of bread for a bit too long.  It blew up in his face.  Now we both looked like bad cartoons, "It couldn't be… Raven?  What the fuck are you doing?"

"Looking for my fucking owls!" I yelled in frustration.  I now felt more angry at an alleged flock of stupid owls than at the man I had been fighting with.  "Where are those retarded owls?!"

As if in response to that, I saw a cloud in the sky.  As the cloud got closer I saw they were owls.  Lots of owls.  Where had all of the owls come from?  They flew over me.  Something wet landed on my arm.  I looked and saw it was bird shit.  I landed on the ground as several more droppings hit me dead on.  Gross!  The owls continued to fly over the young man to drop their payload.  Their payload was bread.  Lots of it.  Loaves and loaves of bread fell from the sky and landed on the young man.  And it didn't explode.  The owls flew into the sky.  The man examined a loaf of bread and found a message.  He read the message aloud.

"If you're reading this, do a reality check," he read, "If you're not Loaf and you're reading this, prepare to have your ass kicked."  He opened another one.  Another message.  He read it.  "Loaf!  Do a reality check!"  Another one with the message, "To: Loaf, From: Raven, Remember this dream!"

"So what did you attack me for?" the young man yelled at me, clearly annoyed.

"I just learned something," I said, "Don't summon a flock of owls unless you are prepared for a rain of shit."

"What?!" the man, presumably Loaf, asked, "What you need to learn is not to go barging into someone else's dreams and attack them!"

"Why not?" I asked back, "That's not what you said before!  This is a fucking DREAM!  So it doesn't matter who gets hurt, remember?  Just go off into a parallel dimension and slaughter a bunch of… OWLS!"

"Slaughter a bunch of owls?" he asked, "Why would I want to slaughter owls?"

The owls had turned and were returning.  "Shit…" I said to myself, thinking they were coming for another round of shits.  Instead they flew over the young man and dropped the rest of their payload of bread right on top of Loaf before soaring off into the sky again.

"You know, Raven," Loaf yelled at me, looking annoyed, "Just because you kill someone in a dream doesn't make you a bitch!  So fuck off and mind your own business!  I don't want to talk to you idiots anyway!"

"I'm so glad you feel that way!" I said, feeling a wave of anger surging over me again.  I formed Witchblade into a sword and charged directly at Loaf.  He threw several quick loaves of bread at me.  I teleported right behind Loaf and cut him clean through with my Witchblade… several times.  It was rather messy.  I was laughing maniacally.  There was a flash of white light.  I looked and saw Q.

"I think he's already dead," Q said.

"Want a slice of Loaf?" I asked Q with a maniacal grin.  I didn't even realize how retarded that comment sounded.

"You need healing," Q said.

"He's the one in pieces," I told Q.

The bloody corpse that was Loaf was reforming.  He stood up and looked at me.  He looked a bit disoriented.

"Ow…" Loaf said.  He picked up a loaf of bread and started eating it.  "Wait!  I know you!" he said, "You're Raven!  "I have to remember this dream… I have to remember this dream…"

"Q!" I yelled at Q, "You were supposed to keep me from traveling!  What am I doing here with Loaf?  Why did you let that happen?"

"Let's go, Raven," Q said.  Everything around me faded to black and I woke.

**************************************************  **************************

05/05/10: Pokémon Guardians
Note:  My mind remembered what the plan with the pokémon was, but I never really acknowledged I was dreaming.  I was at the lower end of semi-lucid to say the most...  ::?: 

I was in a school.  I looked around.  I didn't want to be in school.  Did this mean I would have to repeat all this school crap?  I walked through the halls for a bit.  I was thinking I had already finished school!  Why was I here?  I wanted to leave before someone tried to tell me I needed to go to class.  I headed out into an athletic field.  I felt like I was being followed.  I turned quickly and looked.  There were pokémon behind me?!  That seemed really strange.  But I didn't take it as a cue to become lucid.  I looked at the pokémon.  There were five of them.  Two persians, a mew, a mewtwo, and a gengar.  The mew was flitting about happily.  The persians were washing each other.  The gengar was looking at me expectantly.  The mewtwo was looking impatient.

"Are we going to get on with this or not?" the mewtwo asked impatiently, "You said we were to be the guardian of this inner world.  Let us start by meeting the owner and creator of it."

I just looked at mewtwo with a horribly blank look on my face.  He seemed annoyed at that.

"You're dreaming, Raven," he said, "Do a reality check.  This is a dream.  More exactly, this is the inner world of the one you have been calling Loaf.  Now where is he?  I want to meet the person whose world we're guarding."

I was being really dense.  I continued staring at mewtwo blankly.

"You don't want us to mis-identify Loaf as an intruder, do you?" he said.

"Uh… no," I said, "That wouldn't be good."

"Then we need to meet him!" mewtwo said.

"Uh…" I said, "Ok.  Let's find him."

All five of the pokémon followed me out into the field.  There was a  young man there looking at a playground.  Was that him?  Was that Loaf?  He was looking away from me.  I didn't want to get his attention.  I felt he would not want to see or talk to me.

"That's him," I told the mewtwo.

"Well don't be rude!" mewtwo said, "Introduce us to him!  Have you no manners at all?"

"I'm sure he doesn't want to talk to…" I started.

"Stop making an ass out of yourself by assuming and come on!" mewtwo said as he grabbed my arm and pulled me over in front of Loaf.  Loaf just stared at the scene for a couple of minutes.

"What the fuck…" he said with a puzzled look, "Wait… I know you!  You're Raven.  What do you want?"

"To get some manners," mewtwo said.

"He talks?" Loaf said as he looked at the mewtwo.

"Yeah," I said, "He won't quit."

Mewtwo shot me a dirty look but said nothing.

"Ok…" I said, "I know you don't want to talk to me, but… OW!"  I was interrupted when mewtwo pulled a rather rough Gibbs on me (a smack to the back of the head).  "What'd you do that for?" I asked.

"Stop assuming you know what everyone else is thinking!" mewtwo said, "It's rude!"

I noticed the mew had flitted over around Loaf's head and was being affectionate.  Loaf was petting the mew.  "It feels so real…" he said.

"It is real," I said, "That is a mew.  She seems to like you!  Maybe you already know about pokémon.  Ok.  The short and simple version.  There will be hostile invaders coming after you, but now you don't need to worry about them.  These are guardians.  They previously guarded a sanctuary for lost and abused pokémon, but they volunteered to help protect your inner world from any hostile entities like dream demons and such.  The best part is you don't have to believe in shit for them to do it.  Even if you forget this dream they will still be here.  Now this is mewtwo.  He…"

"I prefer to be called Arthur," the mewtwo said.

"Right," I said, "This is Arthur.  He is a powerful psychic pokémon.  In partnership with that friendly little mew you're petting, they can keep negative energies from infecting your mind so dream demons can't get in to take control."  I indicated gengar now.  "This is gengar," I continued, "He may seem a bit creepy, but he's a dream pokémon.  I think IWL he is a ghost pokémon, but this one specializes in dreams.  His special job is to keep any dream demons from altering your dream world.  Since it's your dream, you have the strongest control.  But if you're not lucid a dream demon can take that control from you.  Gengar is here to say 'no' to that and keep control of the dream himself until you can become lucid and have control back or until you wake up.  Now some of those little pests are sneaky and will try to hide somewhere in the dream and wait for an opportune moment to attack.  These two persians will hunt them out and eliminate them.  Together…"

"There's only one persian," Loaf said.

"What?" I asked.  I looked around and saw there was indeed a missing persian.  Where had the other cat gone?  It wasn't long before the big cat returned, dragging a fat kid with him.  The fat kid was crying.

"What is it doing to that kid?" Loaf asked, clearly shocked.  Arthur touched Loaf's head briefly.  The kid being dragged by the persian changed from a child to an ugly reptilian slug type thing.  Arthur blasted the thing with a ball of energy, incinerating it.

"That was no child," Arthur said to Loaf, "They will use deception to get in here.  We can see through their deceptions.  We will help you see through the deceptions as well."

"Ok… apparently the second persian had already found something to hunt," I said, "Which means they are here none too soon."

"So these DC's will protect me?" Loaf asked.

"We are NOT mere DC's," Arthur boomed, both telepathically and audibly.  He looked annoyed.

"Mew!" the mew flitted over between Loaf and Arthur, giving Arthur a stern look.  Telepathically, the mew said, "What did I tell you about patience?  Be patient!  In time he will see us as real… or not… it doesn't really matter.  We have a job to do here as guardians."

Arthur calmed down and looked at the mew.  "It matters not what you call us," Arthur said to Loaf, "or if you believe in us.  We are here either way."

"And if there's anything they can't handle," I added, "They'll call in a dream warrior or dream warriors."

"Well it won't be Nomad," Loaf said, "He gave up on me."

"I think he's just frustrated," I said.

"HE'S frustrated?" Loaf asked getting annoyed, "What do you think I am?!"

"Touché," I commented, "But now you have a lot less to think about.  All you have to do is get back to focusing on being lucid and controlling your dreams.  The pokémon will take care of dream demons and crap like that."

A persian was rubbing against Loaf's legs and purring.  He wiggled his ears.

"That persian would like an ear scratch," I commented, "They both like that."

Loaf began absently scratching the persian's ears and it purred louder.

"Lucid dreams to you," I said as everything around me faded to black and I woke.

----------


## Loaf

> The kid being dragged by the persian changed from a child to an ugly reptilian slug type thing.  Arthur blasted the thing with a ball of energy, incinerating it.
> 
> "That was no child," Arthur said to Loaf, "They will use deception to get in here.  We can see through their deceptions.  We will help you see through the deceptions as well."




 :Eek: 

Stupid fat kid. He appeared again and fucked up the rest of my dream.  ::?:

----------


## Nighthog

heh. I love the idea about the pokémon guardians. That's a nice thing to do for another I see.

On another subject I've had intention to go and meet you or Nomad in dreams to see this for myself whit dream sharing but I haven't been much successful these past few days. 
Only thing I can find whit any similarity is the bright light/gravity/merging short mentions some mentioned which goes over to my own dreams where I had a feeling I was whit you guys but nothing else than that feeling and the Sun thing I got going there(I said "I am the sun" and craziness happened). This happened on the night to the 31st. Next day on the night to the 1st I had no dream recall at all.

I'll be trying to meet you guys this night again. Just so you know and aren't surprised if I do manage.

----------


## Royalpeach

> Mewtwo shot me a dirty look but said nothing.
> 
> "Ok" I said, "I know you don't want to talk to me, but OW!"  I was interrupted when mewtwo pulled a rather rough Gibbs on me (a smack to the back of the head).  "What'd you do that for?" I asked.
> 
> "Stop assuming you know what everyone else is thinking!" mewtwo said, "It's rude!"



*NCIS DIEHARD*  ::goodjob::  ::goodjob::  ::goodjob::

----------


## Raven Knight

I fell asleep using my light / sound machine.  The first thing to do would be to meet on the moon or at the arena in the outer realms.  I had been challenged by MoSh to a match.  I fell asleep and slipped into a WILD

I was in a green field.  There were trees all around.  It was really a beautiful place.  I walked through the trees for a while.  I reach a clearing where it looks like there was a camp fire.

"You came," a woman said from the clearing, "I was beginning to think you wouldn't."

I turned towards the voice and I saw Xena from Xena, Warrior Princess.  I was wondering what I was doing there.  Hadn't my goal been to go to the coliseum and face MoSh?  Xena must have seen my confused look

"Are you even lucid?" she asked, "Don't you realize you're dreaming?"

"I know this is a dream," I said, "But I was supposed to be meeting MoSh in the coliseum for a match."

"Yes," she said, "But I wanted to see you first.  Since you don't remember much of your hand to hand combat training I was going to show you a useful little move."

"Isn't that cheating?" I asked.

"Cheating to train?" Xena asked, "Everyone trains when they know they have a match!"

What she said made sense, and she showed me a move.  It looked really cool.  It involved some fancy footwork that made it look like she was going to attack from one side but then suddenly switched and she came from the other direction.  We kept doing that until I got it right.

"Are you ready?" Q asked as he appeared.

"Yeah," I said.  Q snapped his fingers and the next instant I was in the coliseum.  I wasn't alone there.  I saw MoSh, Nomad (he was a vampire?!), Selene (another vampire?), Angel, Asuka, a young woman who looked like a vampire, Spike, and Fox McCloud.  I looked at the weird collection of people briefly before MoSh came over.

"Round 1!" Q announced, "No weapons, no armor, hand to hand combat only!"

So I was facing off against MoSh.  It seemed we were sizing each other up.  I was thinking about the move Xena had shown me.  I was wondering if I would get the opening to use it.  I wanted to use that move.  MoSh moved closer to try a move of his own and I made my move and promptly got my feet tangled around each other when attempting to do Xena's fancy footwork and I promptly fell on my face.  I could just imagine how much everyone would be laughing at me then I got an image of it in my head and it was pretty damn hilarious!  I looked up and saw MoSh looking at me with a puzzled look on his face.

"If you're wondering what the hell that was," I said, unable to stop laughing at the image of me fucking up Xena's move, "Ask Xena actually, ask Xena what it WASN'T."

So round 1-1 went to MoSh.  When I finally stopped laughing we faced off again.  Round 1-2 went to me when I pretended to try Xena's move again but then at the last second I tried something much simpler and knocked MoSh on his ass.  Round 1-3 went to MoSh when I ducked out of the way of his punch and right into his kick.

Round winner:  MoSh!

Round 2 allowed the use of nunchucks or a bo-staff.  MoSh had nunchucks.  I decided to try them.  Round 2-1 went to MoSh when I hit myself in the face with my own nunchucks and then he caught me on the back of the head and I fell flat on my face.  When I rolled over there were 5 MoShes looking at me.

"Not fair" I said a bit groggily, "Five against one isn't fair!"

"Five?" MoSh asked as he glanced around.

I shook my head to clear it and switched to the bo staff.  Round 2-2 went to me when I moved the staff in such a way that MoSh's nunchucks got caught on it and I flipped it around, putting him on the ground.  Round 2-3 went to me, more from luck than anything.  MoSh also switched to a bo staff, but I think he got distracted by Asuka and there was an opening.

Round 2 winner:  Raven!

Round 3 involved transforming into beast forms uh did I even have a beast form?  I wasn't sure most likely I just didn't remember it.  I found myself facing a giant winged cobra.  Better transform into something since magic (other than transformations) still wasn't allowed  I transformed into a giant panther.  Round 3-1 went to MoSh when he was wrapped around me like a constrictor.  I was surprised, but it really felt like I couldn't breathe!  Round 3-2 went to me when I slashed him with my claws and literally tore the snake's head off  I was shocked by the violence of it, and momentarily forgot where I was.  Shit too much I hadn't actually wanted to kill him!  I telepathically called to Q to do something!  Q reminded me that first, that is just MoSh's dream body, and second no one dies for real in the coliseum.  The dead snake vanished and MoSh reappeared, taking the form of the giant snake again.  Round 3-3 went to MoSh, I think he wanted payback his fangs sank into my neck and ripped it open.  I felt no pain.

Round 3 winner:  MoSh!

Round 4 involved elemental magic.  Great!  This one I could do!  Round 4-1 went to me via a large bolt of lightning.  Round 4-2 went to me when I sent a volley of fireballs.  MoSh was dodging all of those very easily until he ran directly into a particularly large fireball that I had waiting for just that chance.

Round 4 winner:  Raven!

So we were tied as we went into the final round.  Shadow forms.  I thought for a bit and I didn't even remember what MoSh's shadow form was!  I knew what my shadow form was, though.  I transformed deliberately into Queen of Night.  I paused to be sure I had complete control and lucidity then I looked over to see what MoSh had transformed into.  He was a werewolf!  Solid black with blazing red eyes.  Cool!  There was a dark aura of power emanating from him like black flames.  He attacked me!  But why?  Oh, yeah!  We were fighting!  I barely dodged out of the way before a blast of black flames shot past right where I had just been.  Round 5-1 went to me when I nailed him with a blast of fire infused with lightning.  Round 5-2 went to MoSh when I tried the same thing again, thought it had worked, but he emerged from the blast of lightning and fire, knocked me down, and tore my head right off!  Round 5-3 went to me when I was prepared for that move.  I dodged it and formed a spear of solidified lightning that ran him through from behind.

Round 5:  Raven!

And it was over.  I was a bit disoriented as I changed back to my normal Assassin form.  MoSh was his normal form, and Asuka was hugging him as if he had won the entire thing in a complete shut out.  She was saying he had done great.  He asked her if he'd done so great, why did he lose?  I heard Asuka whisper to MoSh that I had gotten lucky.  I knew I wasn't supposed to have heard that so I pretended I hadn't even though it was a bit depressing to hear.  It would always be the same.  If I had been the one to win with a shutout it would still have been luck while if he had been the one to win in a shutout it would have  I heard MoSh telling Asuka that it hadn't been luck, I had won fair and square.  Well, maybe not everyone thought I was worthless.  I hurried away before I accidentally heard something private.

Spike was congratulating me.  We were heading back to the moon but then we stopped.  The portal exited somewhere else.  I was feeling a bit disoriented still.

"Why did we stop?"

"Don't you feel that?" Nomad asked.

"Feel what?" I asked.  But I did feel something  I focused on that something.  I flew in space.  Where was I?  I saw a space ship floating in space.  That's where I was being drawn.  I flew over to it.  I didn't recognize the ship.  I looked closer at it and then used my computer implant to hack into it and open the cockpit.  This was still the dream plane whoever was in it must be a dreamer?  I looked in the cockpit and saw Allison?  What the fuck?  Was that right?  I shook my head and then went closer to check on her.  Nomad was on the other side of the cockpit lifting her out.  He was telling her we would get her out.  MoSh was asking if she was ok.  I took Allison from Nomad, who said he would fly her ship back.

"I wonder what happened" I said more to myself than anything.

"I don't know," MoSh said, "But whatever got to her must've been pretty powerful."

"Back to the biodome," I said, "The healing springs or the Healing Glen.  Yes.  That is better."

I opened a portal directly to the Healing Glen.  Healing was done with me, Nomad, MoSh, Asuka, Basara, Selene, and Angel.  The glen filled with a relaxing golden energy and then I woke.

----------


## WarriorTiger

Thanks for comming to get me!

----------


## Raven Knight

I was in my room.  I was in bed.  I rolled over to go back to sleep.  Had I just been dreaming?  I tried to think about if I had been dreaming before waking up.  I didn't remember anything.  I cursed quietly to myself and started to fall back asleep… until I heard a voice.

"Raven!" he said, "Wake up!  We gotta go!"

"Go where?" I asked, not lucid and groggy to boot.

"Loaf!" he said.  I looked into the darkness and saw Nomad.  But the way my mind was the term 'loaf' made no sense in that context.

"You want to go to a bakery?" I asked groggily.

"Do a reality check and come on!" he said as he opened a portal and pulled me through.

On the other side we were in a strange place.  I was still groggy.  There were enemies attacking.  Monsters.  Zombies.  Imps.  WTF?  I reacted on instinct.  I formed a Witchblade sword and started attacking the creatures.  As I was fighting I woke up more and became semi-lucid…

The fight was not difficult.  Somehow it seemed too easy… like maybe it was a distraction.  I looked around the surrounding area.  I saw Nomad fighting some imps.  I also saw something that looked dark.  Blackness in solid form.  I headed in that direction.  I landed in the middle of a green field.  There was a woman standing there.  She was the source of the darkness?  She seemed to be, but she didn't look dark… or at least not on the surface.  She looked a lot like Delores Umbridge from the Harry Potter series, shown in this photo… but she was considerably fatter than the photo and was wearing a dress with blue flowers on it.  Lots of flowers.  She looked over and saw me and looked a bit annoyed at first but then she smiled a bright cheerful smile.

"It was nice of you to come, dear," she said cheerfully, "but you needn't worry now.  I will take care of your friend."  The sweetness was oozing off of her so much it was like slime… outright nauseating.  And her voice… I could tell it was supposed to be melodic and soothing, but it was creepy instead!

"And who exactly are you?" I asked the woman.

"You needn't worry yourself about that," she said sweetly, "It was sweet of you to help your friend, but I will take care of him from here."

"Um… if you're going to be protecting my friend," I said, "I am MAKING it my business to know who you are.  Now just answer the question and quit with all the put-on fake sugary crap!"

"Calling me a liar?!" she snarled, then got control of herself.  She came over and tried to put her hand on my shoulder.  I pulled away in revulsion.  "I know you are concerned about your friend, dear," she said in an even more forced sweet voice, "But you should leave him to us guardians."

"Guardians?" I asked, "You're not a pokémon!"  I had the idea that if there were guardians here they would be pokémon, not fat creepy people.  "Who sent you?  Who do you work with?  Where is my friend?  I want to talk to him!"  My friend was a he?  I couldn't think who the friend was, but if he was a friend I was not going to let this go.  And the only time she sounded truthful was when she said he was a friend…

"Now listen here you little…" she snarled, losing control again.

"No!" I said, "You listen to me!  You either tell me who the fuck you are or get the fuck out of here or I will kick your fat ass into the next galaxy!"

"You talk big, you bitch," she said, "Now let's see if you can back it up!"  She backed up a few steps and began changing.  A really disturbing change.  She grew a lot, and got a lot fatter.  Then extra legs were bursting through the sides of her flowered dress.  There were red marks where there was blood from the transformation.  The new legs were spider legs.  Her legs and arms turned to spider legs.  Blue shoes fell off as the feet changed.  She was a huge spider.  Towering over my head, venom dripping from her fangs, reared up on her hind two legs.  A horrible cackling came from the spider.  She dropped to all eight feet and came towards me, still cackling madly.

"Then kick your ass I will," I said as I summoned a bolt of lightning to hit the huge spider.  That didn't seem very effective.  The spider was spraying venom at me.  I had the idea it could be harmful even to just get it on me, so I jumped into the air and flew.  I threw fireballs at the spider, but it was jumping to the side really fast to dodge them.  Poison darts flew from its back.  Witchblade formed to protect me.  I focused on the song Crush 'Em by Megadeth to pin the spider to the ground with heavy gravity.  The spider was struggling to pull free, clearly pissed.  Now she made an easy target for my volley of fireballs.  The spider roared in rage as she burned.  Crush 'Em was still playing so I used it to seal the spider in a gravity sphere.  There was still fire in the sphere with her.  The gravity sphere compressed around the spider, crushing her down smaller and smaller.  I wasn't sure if that would kill her…  I opened a portal that led to the void between realities and threw her through it into the infinite blackness, closing the portal behind her.

"Raven!" came a voice, "Are you ok?  What's going on?"  It was Nomad.

"You're just a little too late," I said to him, "Professor Umbridge just gained a lot of weight, turned into a spider and tried to eat me, but I threw her into oblivion."

"You what?" Nomad asked.

"You're right," I said, "Not Oblivion… into the void between realities.  Let's see her get back from there… assuming she survives being burned and gets out of that gravity sphere…  So… is… um… our friend… ok?"

"You mean Loaf?" Nomad asked, "Yeah.  He's fine.  He was kicking ass!"

"That bitch said she was here to protect him," I scoffed, "It was so easy to see through!"

I was thinking we could go now when everything around me faded to black and I woke.

----------


## Zoe

> I heard Asuka whisper to MoSh that I had gotten lucky. I knew I wasn't supposed to have heard that so I pretended I hadn't even though it was a bit depressing to hear.



She only said that because he's her man.

----------


## Raven Knight

I was in my car driving down a residential street.  I saw some kids playing in the street.  The kids looked about 8 to 10 years old.  I slowed down a bit and swerved to avoid them.  My window was open so I could feel the wind.  I heard the kids yelling at me as I drove away.

"Hey!" one of the boys said, "Hit us, why don't you!"

"Yeah!" another said, "You don't hafta go so fast!"

"You almost killed us!" a girl yelled.

I found that annoying since I had made extra effort to be careful about the kids.  I also realized I had made a wrong turn and I would have to pass them again.  So I turned around and headed back for the kids.  I made a point of speeding up and cutting it really close this time, although I was still very aware of their position and had no intention of hitting any of them.  I was laughing a bit.

"Look out!" one of the boys said, "She's coming back!"

"Oh, shit!" another said, "You had to open your big mouth!  Now she really IS going to run us down!"

"My big mouth!?" the first boy responded, "You started it!"

The kids scattered off the road and I drove away, leaving them unharmed.  I was still laughing to myself.  I felt a lot better now.  I was hoping they hadn't gotten my license number

I had to park my car and walk through a strange area to get to my house.  This didn't seem odd to me.  I was walking down a path.  I saw the kids ahead of me.  I reached a place where there was a small crevice to jump over.  The kids could do that easily.  But they had a big wheel to take with them and they were having problems getting that over.  I was no longer mad at them so I decided to help them out.

I went over to the kids and took the big wheel from one of the kids and held it over the crevice so a couple of the kids on the other side could receive it.  They reached for it and took hold of it.

"Got it?" I asked.

"Yeah!" one of them answered.  So I let go of the big wheel and so did they.  Thus it tumbled down into the crevice.  I looked down the crevice to where the big wheel had landed.  There was a play area down there.  I wondered if it was their play area

"Way to drop it, stupid!" one of the boys yelled.  I was mad at them again.  But I wasn't mad enough to let myself look like the immature jerk.  I looked down again and jumped down in two leaps.  I surprised myself with my nimbleness.  I landed lightly on the ground.

"Wow!" one of the kids said up above, "Did you see that?  How did she do that?"

"Nah!" another said, "I did that once!"

Another kid laughed, "Yeah, you did!  And you broke both an arm and a leg doing it!"

"Shut up!" the first said.

Now I felt a bit better, apparently I had at least looked impressive.  I lifted the big wheel up as high as I could.  I climbed part way up and they were able to reach it and pull it up.

"Hey!  Thanks!" one of the kids yelled as they hurried on their way.

I climbed up from the crevice and headed the rest of the way home.  I reached the house and went inside.  I was looking for my mother.  I didn't see her.  I looked at the clock to see if it was too early for her to be home yet.  It was 8:47, but then the numbers flashed really quickly and became 44:0.  I almost dismissed that by saying the clock was always acting weird, but I decided to do a nose-pinch RC.  I could still breathe!  I was dreaming!

Lucid now, I flew through the curtains over a huge picture window and through the window itself.  Outside the area looked like night, but the ground looked uncommonly bright.  I noted the brightness.  I flew into the air.  I almost lost the dream here, but I managed to hang onto it

"Ok," I said to myself, "Now then what to do"  I was wondering if I had any unfinished dream goals.  Maybe I could do the TotM!  The advanced level.  Now where were those kids?  They seemed the kind who would take in a lost kitten or puppy  I flew a bit until I found them.  I landed out of sight and transformed into a kitten.  I noted how it felt to walk as a kitten.  Not really natural, but not bad, either.  I could run faster.  I tripped on my own four feet and tumbled into the center of the group of kids.

"Awww" said one of the kids, "Look at the kitty!"

"I wanna pet it!" said the girl.  I pretended to be slightly wary of her, but I let her slowly approach and pick me up.  "Do you wanna come home with me?  Do you?" she asked, cooing as if to a baby.

"Mew!" I said to her.

So the girl carried me down a path through some trees and to a large house.  She carried me into the kitchen and set me down.  I began looking around like an inquisitive kitten.

"Here," the girl said, "Let me get you some milk."  She set a bowl of milk in front of me.  I lapped it up like a kitten would and purred as she was stroking me gently.  It actually felt very nice.  It was relaxing.  Everything faded to black as I woke.

----------


## Loaf

> 




Good photo! It is similar to the woman! But fatter, as you said.
I disliked her on sight. You are right, her sweetness is so... fake.
Stupid bitch. Subjected me to some gross videos and forced us to work for her for a while.

----------


## Baron Samedi

I didn't know it was a woman first. I just saw Shelob. BLECH! good job on the advanced TOTM!

----------


## Raven Knight

I fell asleep with my light / sound machine running and the intent of sending some calming energy to Loaf.  I did it earlier and he noticed the effect, but this time I had not said anything to help rule out the placebo effect.  I also had a goal of locating Allison to find out who the asshole is that attacked her in an attempt to send me a message.  I fell asleep with the light / sound machine but I failed to slip into a WILD  :Sad: 

Note:  This started as kind of a fragment.  I have a black cloud trying to block my memories.  I am recording all of the details I can get hold of

I was looking out over an open area.  I don't remember the details of the setting.  Allison was there.  There was a spectral ninja there.  That was the asshole who attacked Allison last night.  The ninja was watching Allison.

"Hey, ASSHOLE!" I yelled at the ninja.  He turned and looked up at me.  He moved in a flash and was instantly in front of me.  He had a dark aura and loomed over me as if he thought he was intimidating.  I was not impressed.

"You got my message then" he snarled.

"I got your death warrant," I said to him, "If you'd wanted to give ME a message you should've fucking come and done it yourself, you cowardly shit!"  I formed my Witchblade sword and attacked him.  He was as fast as lightning.  A little extra gravity to slow him down.  I used the song Crush 'Em by Megadeth.  The gravity did slow him down a lot.  I kicked the shit out of him using fireballs and energy blasts.  I found myself standing on top of him with my sword to his neck.

"So you going to kill me?" the ninja seemed to laugh, "Go ahead, demon!  There will be more."

"No," I said, "I'm not a demon and I'm not going to kill you.  That pleasure goes to someone else."

Instead of running my sword through him I used a tendril from Witchblade to swing him around a few times and toss him over in Allison's direction.  Something looked different about Allison.  An extra aura of power that I hadn't noticed before.  The ninja landed near Allison.  Allison attacked him.  He seemed to have recovered a bit and now he was moving fast again.  Allison was matching his speed.  They were hard to follow with the naked eye.  Allison pounded the shit out of him.

"This is not your fight!" the ninja told Allison.  He indicated a cage with Jen in it.

"When you attacked my love you made it my business!" Allison said.

"Go ahead," the ninja said, "Kill me.  Then she will die, too."  He indicated that the top of the cage was formed of swords pointed down at Jen.  A beam of light connected his heart to the top of the cage.  Clearly he was indicating that if that beam was broken the swords would fall and kill Jen.

"You FUCKING BASTARD!" Allison screamed in a rage.

"Wait!" I said, "He lies!"  I looked at the cage.  It looked like Jen inside.  But it wasn't.  "Allison!  You have to see with true sight!"  I focused on a rhyme.  "What we see's not really you, reveal to us your form that's true!"  Jen in the cage transformed before my eyes.  She changed into a demon of some kind.  "He never had Jen!  The cowardly bastard was lying the whole time!"

Allison was PISSED!  She took off and literally tore the ninja apart using a combination of the Sword of Light and her bare wolf claws.  When the fight ended she seemed quite pleased with the results.

Note:  There's a dark cloud in my memory here

I was on the moon.  I looked around to see where I was.  It didn't surprise me that I was on the moon.  I would head for the biodome.  I didn't see that as a dream sign, either.  I was walking and I saw the tower in the distance.  I was heading that direction when I heard something above me.  CRASH!  Someone fell from the sky and landed right on top of me!

"What the fuck?" I asked as I pushed the person off of me and looked at him.  It was a Templar viewer.  He wasn't paying any attention to me.  He was looking up at the sky as if he expected a demon from the dark realm to come after him.  I looked up as well.  I saw a portal close.

"Keep him away!" the Templar yelled, "Please keep him away!"

"Who the FUCK is throwing Templars at me?" I asked the empty sky.

"Nomad" the Templar said.

"Nomad?" I asked, "Hey Nomad!  Stop throwing Templars at me!"  I finally looked back at the Templar.  I had been planning on kicking his sorry ass out until I saw exactly how pathetic he looked.

"Can't you make him stop?" the Templar was begging me on his knees.  I found it rather awkward.

"Just stay away from him, idiot!" I said.

"That's not an option!" he said, "If I refuse to watch him they'll kill my family!  And I wasn't anywhere near him!  I was watching well someone else and the next instant I was with Nomad, and he changed into a a well I don't know what he was but it was horrible!"

"The answer is no," I said, "I can't make him stop.  I don't control him."

"You said if we didn't attack you then you wouldn't attack us!" he said, "but you still attacked a third base!"

Third?  I remembered two.  One that we had been told about.  One that I had found when I was pissed off.  "Learn to count," I said, "We attacked one, I leveled a second, and that makes two."

"So you're going to deny attacking tonight?" he asked.

Tonight?  There must be something I didn't remember.  I didn't really want to admit that  So I said nothing.

"Your only option is to keep your distance from Nomad," I said, "A long distance.  I'd be measuring it in lightyears."

Nomad came out of the sky now.  He was a vampire.  The form looked familiar.  He looked pissed.  The Templar hid behind me.  I found that to be annoying.

"Stop lying, you fucker!" Nomad said, "You attacked the biodome tonight!"

"What are you talking about?" the Templar asked.

"You think you can fool Raven just because she doesn't remember her dream?!" Nomad asked, extremely pissed.

"You're the ones who attacked tonight!" the Templar said.

"AFTER you fuckers attacked the biodome!" Nomad roared.

"I've had enough of this shit!" I said, and to the Templar, "It's time for you to go."  I ran a hidden blade right through his heart and the astral body disappeared.

"That really PISSES me off!" Nomad said.

"Let's go get some healing," I said to Nomad.  We did a group healing.  I wanted to calm Nomad down.  The healing involved Nomad, Basara, Angel, Selene, and me.  The golden energy was very relaxing and Nomad visibly calmed down before disappearing as he woke.  Right after that I woke.

----------


## Loaf

So it wasn't Jen after all. How devious!

----------


## Raven Knight

I was in a normal looking neighborhood.  I was walking along the street.  I wasn't lucid, but I thought I knew what I was supposed to be doing.  I was looking for someone.  I was looking for someone named Arthur.  Not only that, I was mad at someone named Arthur.  And Arthur was a cat?  No way!  I was mad at a cat?  Well, whatever, I wanted to find him.  I walked down the street for a bit.

Suddenly one of the house doors opened and a young man came running out.  Maybe he knew where Arthur was  I had the idea he did and I wanted to ask him.  I got in front of him and stopped his run.

"Wait!" I said to him.

"Get the fuck out of the way!" he said and tried to push past me.  He hurried down the street a bit farther.  I followed him, still convinced he knew where Arthur was.

"Wait a minute!" I called, "I need help!"

He finally stopped and turned.  "What?" he asked as he looked nervously back the way we had come.

"My cat!" I panted, "I need to find my cat!  His name is Arthur and he's been really bad!  I need to punish him!"

"You want to punish your cat?" the young man asked, "Why?"

"He's supposed to keep pests out of the house," I said, "And he's just lying around all the time!  We get loads of rats, slugs, mice, and spiders!  But now he's run away!"

"Spiders?" he said nervously, "Where?"

"In my house!" I said, "That cat's supposed to stop them!"

"Get a new cat," the man said and then he took off down the street again.

"That wasn't helpful!" I yelled after him.

I turned back in the direction we had come from.  There were spiders running down the street.  In a group.  Were they actually following that man?  I had the idea I should be able to control them.

"Stop!" I commanded the spiders.  They kept coming.

"I command you to stop!" I said.  They still kept coming.

"I, the Lord of the Flies and your master command you to STOP!" I said, "That is your last chance!  Obey or die!"

They kept coming.  They were almost to me now.  I heard Damage, Inc. playing in my head.  Flames engulfed the spiders and incinerated them.  Good.  They had it coming.  Then it hit me I had just set the spiders on fire?!  I could start fires with my mind?  Maybe I should do a reality check  I pinched my nose, tried to breathe, and woke.  Shit.

----------


## Baron Samedi

It feels great to have such a powerful dream warrior as you as a loyal ally.  You got my BACK! We are allies. We are All Eyes!

I Fear Formed that bastard.  ::evil::

----------


## Royalpeach

Hmm... Arthur, you say? Maybe you're thinking of the MewTwo you left to guard MoSh's Inner World?

----------


## Raven Knight

> Hmm... Arthur, you say? Maybe you're thinking of the MewTwo you left to guard MoSh's Inner World?



No.  I gave MoSh a mew for his birthday.  I left a mewtwo and a few other pokemon to guard Loaf's inner world, but the mewtwo, Arthur, was the leader.  And I haven't seen or heard from them since.  ::?:

----------


## Royalpeach

Oh, so it was Loaf's inner world. ::lol::  Well, still. Maybe he was trying to contact you? Or maybe you were trying to find him to yell at him for not giving you a status report?

----------


## Raven Knight

Note:  I had made plans to meet up with Mzzkc in dreams tonight.  Also, since my friend Alicia was spending the night I wanted to take the opportunity to follow her healing massage with some dream healing.  I also wanted to find out where this damn memory fog that is interfering with my recall keeps coming from.  It has been making it increasingly difficult to recall my dreams.  :Sad:  I turned on my light / sound machine and slipped into a WILD.  My first goal would be to heal Alicia.

The area around me resolved to the surface of the moon.  Why was I there?  It wasn't with Alicia, it wasn't in the biodome.  I remembered having a thought that Nomad might be willing to help me heal Alicia, but no plans had been made.  Maybe I was expecting him here?  I walked for a bit and CRASH!  I was knocked to the ground by someone landing on my back.

"Nice portal, Nomad," I said sarcastically as I pushed a man off of me.  I looked and saw it was a Templar viewer.  He looked terrified of something.

"It's coming!" he said.

"Let me guess," I said, "Nomad threw you here?" then to the sky, "Nomad!  I asked you to stop throwing Templars at me!  I meant it!"

A portal opened in the sky and a um an I-don't-know-what came through and landed on the surface of the moon with a loud crash and a huge poof of moon dust.  The Templar cowered and cringed.  I looked at the creature.  It was big.  Really big.  It had six legs so was it an insect of some kind?  It was covered with eyes about a million eyes.  All of the eyes were rolling strangely in their sockets.  The head was like a spider and there was venom dripping from its fangs.  The thing was also covered with sharp pointy objects that made it look like either a porcupine or a cactus.  Endless numbers of smaller spiders were swarming around on the thing's huge body.  "What the fuck?"

"Don't let it kill me!" the Templar was begging.

"It can't kill you, you moron!" I said, "This is a dream!  Your body is hidden somewhere in a hidden base like the coward you are!"

"He's said he's going to peel my skin off!" the Templar whimpered.

"Then go away!" I said, "Apparently you were fucking around with Nomad again.  Haven't you idiots figured out that doing that pisses him off?  Are you all just retarded or something?"

"I told you we don't have a choice!" the Templar whined, "They'll kill my family!"

"The go back to them now," I said before running a hidden blade through his throat and killing him instantly.  The astral body disappeared.

I turned back around towards the big monster thing.  It was looming over me and venom dripped on my shoulder.

"Eeewww!" I said, "That is truly disgusting."  I looked at the monster a bit longer.  The strange conglomeration of weird and creepy things suddenly struck me as hilarious.  Hmmm spiders + bugs + big and ugly + pointy things = hilarious.  I was thinking I shouldn't laugh.  I didn't want to be rude.  I turned from the creature and tried to stifle my uncontrollable laughing.  I felt like I was going to burst.  Laughter exploded out of me, but I managed to make it a short round of laughter.  I turned back to the monster.  Now it wasn't looking at me menacingly.  It was looking slightly irritated.  Maybe a bit offended.  I couldn't help it.  That look on a giant mutant spider made me laugh again.  I turned away again so I could control the laughter sooner.  I felt bad about laughing but I couldn't help it.

"Do you have to laugh in my face?" a man asked form behind me.

I turned around again.  The monster was gone.  Nomad was standing there in vampire form, still looking slightly irritated with me.  I went over and hugged him.  "Sorry" I said, "That monster just looked so so" I was giggling again.

"That was supposed to be my 'fear' form," he said.

"It apparently works on Templars," I said, "but not on me unless you want to make me laugh.  That Templar was shitting his pants!" and the thought of the cowering Templar made me laugh more.  I got my laughter under control.  "But I have reason to be annoyed, too," I said, "I asked you to not throw Templars at me.  That's the second night in a row I've been hit by a falling Templar!"  I was still smiling, though.

"He wasn't supposed to land ON you," Nomad said, "Just NEAR you."

"Well, ok," I said, "I was looking for you.  Would you mind helping me heal Alicia?"

"Sure I'll help," Nomad said.  I opened a portal to my game room where Alicia was sleeping.  I used the song Voices, repeated a few times.  Nomad played his didgeridoo.  I noticed he looked like an angel now instead of a vampire.  The healing finished and Nomad said he thought it was starting to help.

"You think so?" I asked, "I really hope so  Thanks for helping."  I went over and hugged Nomad.  Everything around me faded to black as I woke.

----------


## Raven Knight

I was in my room.  I rolled over in bed.  I was annoyed that I was awake.  I was supposed to open a portal to go find Mzzkc.  I would fall back asleep while focused on that to see if I could manage another WILD and open a portal right away.  Damn I had to go to the bathroom.  Well, I could still try for my WILD.  I got up and looked at the clock.  It was LA:TE.  Damn I would have to get up in only wait a minute LA:TE?  I looked back at the clock.  It had changed again.  Now it was 8:88.  WTF?  I pinched my nose and tried to breathe.  I was able to.  I was dreaming!  I became lucid.

Ok, now to open a portal to find Mzzkc.  I focused on using Through the Never by Metallica to open a portal to find Mzzkc.  A portal opened and I went through.  I emerged from the portal.  I was flying and I flew directly into a net?!  The net was a black net on a background of black space.  I slammed right into and found it was completely wrapped around me.  It was sticky!  Gross!  Get that crap off of me!  The more I fought against it the tighter it seemed to get.  It was dark energy.  I could feel it draining my energy out.  I had to get out of it now.  My Witchblade.  I went to activate my Witchblade.  It was no good.  I couldn't focus.  But I had to get out.  The net was holding tightly.  And it seemed to be getting tighter.

"We did it!" came a hissing voice, "Raven Knight.  Thisssss will fetch us a nisssse prisssse!"

Damn.  I had to get out of there!  So if I had no energy left would I wake up?  I was sure I would.  Great.  Everyone would make plenty of fun of that.  I could just see it in my mind.

"Could you be any dumber than to run into the net?" Nomad would say.

"I knew she couldn't cut it," MoSh would say  There were other people saying other things, but the people I could see in my mind most clearly was Nomad and MoSh.  Damn it!  Stop laughing and DO something!  I could still hear the laughter.  Nomad was laughing.  MoSh was laughing.  Someone else was laughing but I didn't recognize the voice.  A couple of someones.  The laughter was so loud

Somehow, even over the laughter, I could hear the hissing voices outside.  They were congratulating each other on a job well done and talking about how they would spend their reward.  Reward?  What reward?  Someone was offering a reward for me?  Why would they bother?  Surely I'm not worth a reward

"Let'sssss get back," a voice hissed, "That'sssss tight enough.  She'sssss not getting out of what the hell isssss that?"

"Stay out of thissss, Naga!" a different voice hissed, "Thisssss isssss not your consssssern!"

Naga?  There was a Naga out there?  MoSh?  No.  He wouldn't waste his time on me.  I could still hear him laughing.  Was the laughter in my head or outside?  It was hard to tell.

"You should've stayed home, little girl!" I could distinctly hear MoSh's voice saying, "Don't send a girl to do a MAN'S job!"

 "You're out of your league," I heard Nomad saying, "It was time for you to step out anyway!"  And then the laughter continued.

I heard another hissing voice outside.  That one sounded familiar.  "You attack my friend, you MAKE it my business!"  That one sounded pissed.

"Get the prissssse back to bassssse!" a hissing voice said, "We'll handle the Naga!"

No there was definitely a Naga out there the only Naga I know is MoSh but I could still hear him laughing in my mind.  Laughing, mocking.  But I was sooooo tired.  Maybe I should just sleep  Sleep so I could wake up.

I heard a lot of commotion outside.  I couldn't really focus on what was going on any more.  I was drifting in darkness.  Endless darkness.  Something ripped through the blackness.  A blazing streak of light shined through the blackness.  The laughing, jeering, mocking voices were suddenly gone.  The silence was deafening in my mind.  The bright teat ripped larger.  I could see through it now.  A face was looking in at me.  A snake.  Then the snake transformed to a human form.  I recognized the human.  It was MoSh!  He WAS there.  The look on his face didn't look like he'd been laughing.  He looked concerned.

"Let's get that shit off of her," another familiar voice said.  Flames burned all around me but they didn't burn me.  It just burned away the black stick net stuff.  The light from the flames was blinding.  When it faded my eyes adjusted to the dark again.  Nomad and MoSh were both there looking at me.  Both of them looked concerned.  But what about the laughter?  What about the jeering?  Maybe they would enjoy making fun of me but not go so far as to let something happen to me.  I was feeling grateful that they had come, but also shamed that I had fallen into that trap.

"Hang on, Raven!" MoSh said, "Hang on!"

"We have to get her to the biodome," Nomad said, "She needs healing."

I still felt like passing out.  I could feel I was being taken somewhere, but I felt safe now.  It would be ok to go to sleep now and wake up IWL.  I closed my eyes.  Everything faded to black and I woke.

----------


## Man of Shred

I would never laugh at you or think that you were pathetic.  ::hug::

----------


## Royalpeach

No one here ever would.  :smiley:

----------


## Portalboat

Indeed.                                   .                              .

----------


## Baron Samedi

> I would never laugh at you or think that you were pathetic.



Neither would I. I know about those spiders.  I know exactly who they are.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> I have decided to try to go back to the moon again to see if I can meet up with the person I met last night.  To this end I have decided to try another WILD using my light/sound machine with a better CD that won't skip!  
> 
> I laid down and watched the patterns of light on the inside of my eyelids and focused on the moon.  The shape of the moon took form in my sight as I started slipping off into sleep.  I entered the dream state, but somewhere along the way I partially lost lucidity.  I was semi-lucid...
> 
> I was standing on the surface of the moon.  I walked for a while, not sure where I was.  I didn't realize I was on the moon.  I did have the idea I was looking for someone, but I didn't know who.  I found gravity was very weak and I could jump very far.  I was wondering why I never realized how far I can jump before.  I moved across the ground in massive leaps and bounds.  I finally spotted a structure in the distance.  I headed for it.  It was a temple of some kind.  Huge pillars of marble stood on either side of an ornate door.  As I approached the door it swung open inward.  The door was glistening in the sunlight.  It appeared to be made of gold.  I was looking at the light reflecting off of it and I lost lucidity...
> 
> Note: Got distracted by a shiny object... 
> 
> I entered the temple and headed down the main hall.  I was thinking I needed to find someone.  I was looking around for someone to ask.  There were people all around that were dressed as monks.  Monks in white robes.  They almost looked like Assassins from Assassin's Creed, but not quite.  More like the scholars Altaïr can blend with to avoid detection.  They didn't seem to be paying any attention to me.  I continued walking down the central corridor.  There was a large white crystal at the end of the passage.  It was floating in the air and glowing brightly.  There was a scholar looking at the crystal.  That man turned around and looked at me.  He didn't look exactly like the other scholars.  He actually noticed me.  He came over to me and was speaking in a language I couldn't understand.  I tried to tell him I couldn't understand him but he didn't seem to get the picture.  I was getting frustrated and the scene around me faded to black as I woke.







> Note: I started this dream with the intent of using a healing spell on someone who has been in an accident.  I have plans to meet him on the moon where I will do the healing spell.  To do this I am inducing a WILD through meditation
> 
> I watched the colorful lights on the inside of my eyelids and focused on making the images resolve into the moon.  The image took form as I fell asleep and I soon slipped into a lucid dream
> 
> I was on the moon.  I looked around at the vast wasteland.  I could see the stars shining overhead.  I was thinking I should be looking for someone so I started walking around on the moon.  I could tell there was hardly any gravity.  Due to that I was able to cross the surface of the moon in leaps and bounds.  I was practically flying, and then I was flying.  I stayed low over the surface of the moon so I would be able to see the person I was looking for when I found him.  I was starting to think I was not going to find him when I saw something ahead.  There were several buildings.  Buildings on the moon?  I flew towards the buildings.  I landed in the middle of what appeared to be a small village off of an RPG.  There were a few people wandering around.  They didn't seem to notice my arrival.  I thought that was strange.
> 
> Now I started exploring the small village.  I wondered if these people realized they were on the moon.  I saw one person that seemed to stand out against the crowd.  I approached that man.  I didn't recognize him, but there was something different about his energy.  I was thinking I had found the person I was looking for.  I said there was something I wanted to give him.  I said it was some healing energy.  I proceeded to focus on a song called Voices from the Macross Plus soundtrack.  This is a song I sometimes use for physical healing.  The song played in the background as I was focusing healing energy on his neck, which was where I felt guided to apply it.  I saw there was a table there in front of me so I asked the man to lie down on it.  I gave him a massage, focusing healing energy around his neck.  The song played through and I could see the energy flowing into his body.  When the song was over I asked him how he was feeling.  He said he felt very relaxed.  I said he could see how well it worked when he woke up.  I felt like I was going to wake up.  I told him I didn't know if I could keep the dream going.  I told him I didn't really want to wake up but I had the idea I was about to I woke.



So, I am reading your old DJ entries from September. These past few months have been amazing. It feels like a decade.  Anyway, I realized we never visited this temple or village on the Moon.  Let's explore the Moon itself!

----------


## Loaf

> "Want a slice of Loaf?"



That is the funniest thing I have ever read in someones dream. There so many reasons why, I don't know where to start.

Absolutely awesome to read. Speechless. Another side of Raven. Just awesome.  ::bowdown::

----------


## Raven Knight

I added to the beginning of dream entry:

Sorry, Loaf

----------


## Raven Knight

Notes:  I fell asleep with my light / sound machine on and several plans.  One of my first things was just to remember something since I didn't remember anything from last night.  One goal was to find out what was causing black fog around MoSh, and my own seems to still be there or has come back with a vengeance.  Another goal is to still find out where the f*@k Loaf's pokémon have gone, and for that matter, where the f*@k have MoSh's pokémon gone?  My intent was to pick up Allison before going to do these things so I fell asleep and slipped into a WILD

I was in a green place.  It was a very pretty forest.  I was started walking around a bit.  I saw movement in the trees.  Something was coming, and it was coming fast.  And it was playing a music clip?!  A wolf ran up to me and changed into Allison.  She had been running fast but wasn't winded at all.

"I'll be ready to go with you after I see Jen," Allison said, "Come with me?"

I was about to say yes, but the music clip was getting louder.  It was a telephone ring tone.  My telephone?  Who the f*@k would be calling me out here?  How could I be getting service out here?  I reached into my pocket to pull out my cell phone.  It wasn't there.  Allison was waiting for an answer.  My phone was beside my bed, IWL.  Crap.  I would have to wake up to answer it.

"Sorry," I told Allison, "I'm going to be waking up.  My phone is ringing."

"Let it ring," Allison said.

"It is waking me up whether I answer it or not," I said.  I woke up and answered the phone.  It was Nomad.  He was talking about possibilities for setting up astral defenses.  I told him I had to get to sleep so I could wake up for school tomorrow.  He seemed a bit disappointed but said ok and we hung up.  I lied down and slipped back into a dream

I was with Allison and Nomad.  We were in a bedroom.  Nomad looked like he was going to say something.  I looked around the room and saw MoSh was asleep in his bed.  And there was a thing sitting on top of him, straddling him as he slept.  The thing was blowing some strange blackish greenish smoke right in MoSh's face.  He would cough slightly on it but not wake up and end up inhaling most of it.  The thing was ugly.  It was hard to make out the face through the dark green smoke.  I think it was something like the hideous thing in this picture.  I also didn't spend much time looking at it.  I was instantly pissed.

"Get the fuck OFF OF HIM!" I yelled so suddenly that Allison and Nomad did a double take in my direction.  But I wasn't there any longer.  I was in the air, having launched myself at the target of my anger and clobbered it at full speed.  I made contact with the creature like a linebacker making a tackle in football and both of us went flying off the far side of the bed and through a wall.  So now I was on the ground grappling with a creature that re-defined the word halitosis.  When it came to bad breath, there could be no worse.  Using the enhanced strength of Witchblade I threw the loathsome thing off of me.

Allison came from the sky and ran a glowing sword right through the creature's neck, almost completely severing it's head.  Fire rained down around her and incinerated the creature as it writhed under her sword.  It was completely incinerated.  I looked around and I saw Nomad using a tornado to collect the nasty green gunky smoke into a tight little ball which he hurled through a portal.  I looked over at the place where I had come through the wall.  There was a house there.  MoSh came out, right through the wall.  He looked a little disoriented.

"What's going on out here?" he asked.  But then everything around me faded to black and I woke.

----------


## Loaf

> 



Constantine.

----------


## Raven Knight

I was in a strange place.  I wasn't sure where I was.  I looked around.  I was in a house that looked familiar.  I couldn't quite place where I was.  I wasn't alone there.  There were two men there with me.  They both looked familiar.  I couldn't place who they were.  That was quite annoying to me.  I was standing there staring at one of them.  He started staring back at me.  I realized the man I was staring at was a vampire.  He was dressed entirely in black.  Black boots, black jeans, black shirt of some kind, and a black cloak.  He had long black hair and pale skin.  As I noted these details I tried to figure out why he looked familiar.  I thought of vampires I know… he didn't match any of them.  He was staring at me but I didn't sense hostility.

"Raven?" he asked, "Are you ok?"

"Yeah," I said as I continued trying to place his name.  I knew I should know the name, and I hate it when I forget someone's name.  "I'm fine," I started, hesitated a bit and grabbed for a name, "…Nomad?"  He didn't seem to notice it was kind of a question.  He also didn't react, so I must've gotten the name right.  Ok.  Nomad.  And the other one… I looked at him now.

"Raven, MoSh," Nomad said, saving me the trouble of trying to grasp for another name, "In here…"  The other man was MoSh.  I did know both of them… and now I was saved the embarrassment of not knowing their names.  I felt relieved.  I went into the next room following Nomad and MoSh.

In the next room it was a bedroom.  Allison was in the bed.  There was something ugly on top of her.  The thing looked similar to the monster in the last dream, though not identical.  The body was mostly similar, the face looked like this pic.

Absolutely hideous.  It was breathing green smoke at Allison.  I was immediately pissed off again.  But this time I didn't even have a chance to react before something really unexpected happened.

A red tendril extended from Allison's 3rd eye and quickly wrapped itself around the monster.  The creature reacted too late.  It was already firmly in the grip of that tendril.  The tendril was squeezing the monster like a boa constrictor would.  The thing was struggling without effect, roaring out in what sounded like pain.  I decided it was definitely pain when I heard the thing's bones cracking… a rather disturbing sound.  The tendril was crushing the thing to death.  I noticed the tendrils were also dissolving their way into the thing's flesh.  The thing momentarily roared even louder as the whole of the thing appeared to be absorbed into the coiled tendril.  After the thing was gone the tendril retracted back into Allison's 3rd eye.  Nomad, MoSh, and I were all staring at that with stunned looks on our faces.

"What the fuck?" one of them asked, I didn't notice which.

Allison sat up in bed.  She yawned and stretched sleepily.  She looked over at the three of us.  She didn't seem at all surprised to see us.  "Hey, guys," she said, "What's up?"

"What was that?" I asked her.

"What was what?" she asked, clearly not aware of what had just happened, "What are we doing?"

"Um…" I started, "uh… SilverWolf.  Yeah.  SilverWolf might be getting attacked."

"By who?" Allison said, jumping off of the bed and looking pissed, "Let me at 'em!"

"I thought you'd want to come," I said.  I focused on opening a portal to Jen's cottage in the woods.  A portal opened and we all went through…

On the other side we were in a forest.  I looked around to see where we were.  Allison knew exactly where she was going.  She took off at full speed.  It was up to the rest of us to try to keep up with her.  She changed into a wolf to go even faster.  I took to flying to keep up.  Nomad turned to a white lion.  MoSh turned into a black werewolf creature.  Allison still already had a long head start.  I was in the sky so I could see the movement of the trees where she was going.  I flew faster to keep up.  I could feel the dream slipping away, though.  I focused on holding onto it.  I came down and landed in front of a small cottage.  It was definitely SilverWolf's cottage.  I went to the door and tried it.  It was locked.  I wondered if Allison was in there.  I hoped she was.  I headed around to the back of the cottage to look for another entrance.  Where was Pixie?  Maybe she could let us in.  I found another door and tried it.  That door opened.  Nomad and MoSh came and took their normal forms… Nomad was a vampire, MoSh was his normal self.

The inside of the cottage didn't look familiar.  It didn't look very welcoming, either.  There was crap all over the place.  It looked like no one had bothered cleaning it for about 50 years.  I thought it was always kept up very nicely before.  I wondered if that was the work of an intruder.  The three of us gathered all of the crap all over the room into one small ball and tossed it through a portal.  The next room was the same and we cleaned it the same.  After a few rooms I didn't recognize we finally got into a bedroom.  Allison was in bed holding SilverWolf.  Uh… it didn't look like there was problems… and it didn't look like we should be watching.  So the three of us turned and left.  Shortly after that everything around me faded to black and I woke.

----------


## Raven Knight

I was in a school.  I didn't really want to be there.  I left across a green athletic field.  I emerged on a street through a normal looking neighborhood.  I didn't know where I was.  I was thinking I had come out on the wrong side of the school.  If I had just come out on the correct side of the school I would have found my car right where I had parked it.  Damn!  Now I would have to walk all the way around the school.  I wasn't sure which way I had to go.  I could just walk the perimeter to find the car.  It would be an extra walk, but the exercise wouldn't hurt me.  I set out along the street heading to my right.

I noticed there weren't any people on the street.  I also spotted a smoking wreck.  Two cars had collided in the middle of the street.  I wondered if anyone had called 911.  I took out my cell phone.  No service.  That was strange and it sucked.  I went over to the wreck to see if there was anyone in danger.  Maybe I could offer assistance.  Otherwise I would have to go for help.  The cars were empty.  I was a bit relieved that there was no one there.  I wondered who had just abandoned this wreck.  I figured since I hadn't seen what had happened it didn't really matter.  I needed to find my car.

I turned right again and headed along the side of the school.  I saw someone ahead that was walking in a strange manner.  I wondered if it was someone from the car wreck.  I wondered if he might have gotten out of the car and wandered off due to being disoriented.  I thought I would go check.

"Excuse me," I said as I approached the man, "Are you ok?"

The man stopped and stood there.  He seemed to be trying to figure out what to do next.  He was clearly disoriented by something.  I walked up directly behind him.  It was at that point he turned around and I got a good look at his face.  There was absolutely no doubt.  He could be nothing other than a zombie.  The zombie looked a lot like this picture.

The zombie stared at me blankly for a couple of minutes and then started lurching towards me.  It opened its mouth and spiders swarmed out.  Eeewww  The spiders swarmed towards me.  I stepped on a few and then hurried down the street away from the zombie and the spiders.  There was a brick wall at the end of the road.  I jumped into the air to get a running start on climbing the fence.  I kept going up.  I landed on the top of the wall.  How did I do that?  Could I be dreaming?  I thought maybe I was.  I became barely semi-lucid.  I was going to do a reality check but instead I got distracted by more zombies on the other side of the wall.

Now that I was semi-lucid I formed Witchblade into a sword.  It also formed into armor.  I jumped down on the other side of the fence and sliced into a zombie.  My Witchblade was on fire.  The sword would cut the zombie apart and the fire would burn the pieces.  Perfect.  I sliced through another zombie blocking the path to the back of a house and jumped over the flaming corpse.

My new thought was that I wanted to find out if there were any survivors hiding out around there.  Any humans.  I walked down an alley towards another street.  I reached the street and looked both ways.  There were a few zombies roaming the street aimlessly.  I looked around for any sign of human life.  How would I find survivors without getting the attention of ever single zombie in the place?  I didn't know.  I headed down the street.  I looked into the windows.  The zombies noticed me, but not all at once.  I was able to take them out one by one.  I turned another corner and ran into a vampire currently sucking something, possibly energy, out of a zombie.

"What the" I started, surprised to see a vampire attacking a zombie.

The vampire looked at me and grinned.  I had my sword ready.  I was thinking if the vampire was an enemy of the zombies maybe he would be my ally.

"Raven!" the vampire said, "Have you seen Loaf?"

"Have I seen what?" I asked the vampire, thoroughly confused by what he had just said, "No," I said, "I don't have any bread.  What do you want with bread?"

He didn't have a chance to answer before zombies attacked.  I sliced another one apart and then got distracted and jumped up the side of a house to get to the roof.  I would leave the weird vampire to kill more zombies.  I jumped all the way from the roof to the ground on the other side of the house and sliced a zombie right down the middle.  I turned towards the house.  There was a young man standing there looking at me strangely.  Apparently I wasn't thinking too clearly, because I asked him if he had any bread.  I was thinking as if I was in a quest game.  Someone had asked me for bread, so that must be a sub-quest.  To find bread.  He handed me a loaf of bread.  It smelled good.  Now who wanted it the vampire!  I thanked the man and turned to go.  More zombies.  I sliced them apart.  The young man behind me wanted a weapon.  I asked what kind.  I didn't wait for an answer.  I summoned a shotgun and a very sharp katana and handed both of them to him.

"Aim for the head," I said, "Always for the head.  I have to go."

I jumped back up the house, much to the surprise of the man behind me.  I looked down below.  I spotted the vampire some distance off.  I jumped onto the street and ran towards the vampire.  I killed a zombie about to attack him from behind.

"Raven!" the vampire said, "Where did you go?"

"Here," I said.  I handed him the loaf of bread.

"What is this for?" he asked.

"You said you wanted a loaf," I said, "And a guy in that house over there gave me one."

The vampire looked at me strangely, "He's in that house?"

"Wait a minute" I said, "You're looking for the guy?  What do you want with him?"

"Do you really have to ask?" the vampire asked me.

"No," I said, "I don't.  You're a vampire.  There's only one thing you could want.  Well, leave him alone.  If you want someone's blood I dare you to try to take mine!"

"Blood?" the vampire asked as if the theory was foreign

"Blood," I said, "Or energy, which ever you're after, you aren't going to go hurt him.  Try for mine!"

The vampire looked puzzled a bit longer.  Zombies attacked.  We dealt with them.  I cut and burned them, he drained their energy.

"Aren't there enough zombies here to drain?" I asked him, "Do you have to kill living people, too?"

"Kill?" the vampire asked in a very puzzled manner, "Loaf?  You're not lucid, are you?  It's me!  Nomad!  I'm not looking for him to kill him I just want to make sure he's ok.  Some of these zombies are DCs, but others are intruders.  We need to find the intruders.  The DCs don't really matter."

DC?  I wondered what he meant by a DC.  I suddenly realized some of the zombies looked like plastic suits and others seemed real.  Most of them looked fake.  I focused my attacks on the real looking ones.  The fake ones weren't attacking me.  I left the vampire to kill some more zombies.  I killed more and more zombies until finally everything around me faded to black and I woke.

----------


## Loaf

Maybe that was linked to my dream. 
The field is surrounded by a residential area, you walk straight off it and there are houses.
Anyway that night I had a shotgun but I wasted the bullets and wasn't sure how to handle it. Ha.

----------


## Raven Knight

I fell asleep with my light / sound machine on and slipped into a WILD.  My plans for the night included helping to make sure Asuka made it safely back to MoSh's inner world, seeing what extra protection can be provided for that inner world to keep her safe there, locating MoSh's pokémon, and then going with MoSh to the moon to see if he meets up with a friend of his from another site.  My WILD begins

I was in a green meadow outside of a small house.  Vegeta was there with me as was Q and Asuka.  A portal opened.  Another Q and MoSh came through.  The portal stayed open.  The second Q said that the portal was secure, time to take Asuka right through.  So we all went through.  On the other side we exited on a street near a house.  I looked back at the portal.  People came out.  Q, MoSh, Vegeta, another Q and that was it.  Where was Asuka?

"Um" MoSh was looking around, "Where's Asuka?"

After looking around briefly we all headed back through the portal to find out where we had lost her.  Back inside my inner world we found Asuka sitting on the ground looking quite surprised and disappointed.  When we returned she ran over and jumped on MoSh.  I asked what had happened and Asuka said she had hit a solid wall, just like when she was following MoSh the first time.  This time the portal had closed behind us.  I focused on using Through the Never and on getting to MoSh's inner world.  We all went through again and we arrived with no Asuka!  Asuka was once again still back in my inner world.  Ok this wasn't working.  On the third try I opened the portal and Vegeta sent a blast of energy through.  The same energy signature as Asuka's energy, but a lot more powerful.  There was an explosion from inside the portal.  This time we went through we all made it, and the portal closed behind us.  Finally.  We were in MoSh's inner world, all of us.  Asuka was hanging all over MoSh.  They disappeared into the house.

Ok, I thought.  Now I wanted to see about security.  A song by Metallica came to mind.  "Let us have peace, let us have light, let us escape the cruel night.  Let us have time, let the sun shine, let us beware the deadly sign."  A sphere of energy began forming around me, rotating faster and faster.  It was dizzying to look at it for too long.  I kept focusing on the song.  There were energy beams coming from both of my hands, which were out to the side, adding energy to the growing sphere of energy.  The energy was a mixture of gold, blue, and white.  The sphere grew gradually, I was adding energy the whole time until it seemed to surround the entire world.  The idea was for it to surround all of, or at least a significant portion of, MoSh's inner world.  The song ended, the energy beams stopped, and I could still see the glowing energy field in the sky.  It looked strong enough, now we just had to see how well it hold up.  I was a little drained.  I sat down there to rest for a bit.

I sat there for a couple of minutes and then got up.  I was about to go into the house and see if MoSh still wanted to go the moon.  I decided maybe he was having private time with Asuka.  I would look for his pokémon instead.  I headed up a hill behind the house.  It was getting dark.  I could see the house down below.

*Brief Awakening: I woke, rolled over, and fell asleep focusing on returning to the dream where it left off.*

I was wandering on the hill behind MoSh's house.

"MEW!" I yelled out, "EEVEE!"  I wondered if I really expected anyone to answer me.  I continued looking around, silently this time.

I heard a commotion back down in the house.  What was going on down there?  I headed back down the hill.  Something went flying overhead.  I wondered what it was.  I followed it with my eyes.  It landed in the top of a tall tree.  I could now see a spider silhouetted in the tree.  The spider was huge.  I saw a long black web shoot out towards the house.  I looked at the house and saw Asuka near a window.  Was that thing trying to grab her?  I jumped into the air and grabbed the web.  It was sticky and dark.  It had dark energy.  It was ice cold.  Witchblade made a barrier between me and the web.  Since the web had grabbed something the spider pulled it back.  She was now holding me right in her face.  She was butt ugly! 

She pulled me up right beside her face and looked at me closely.  She wasn't pleased to see me.

"Hi," I said as I smirked at her, "What?  Were you expecting someone else?"

"She looked pissed.  She tried to toss me aside.  I used Battery to call a bolt of lightning down on her head.  She dropped me and convulsed.  She was completely sparking.  I focused on the song Enter Sandman by Metallica.  The spirals of energy came from the sky and into the sky, opposite energy forms.  That created a large explosion around the creature.  For some reason I didn't want to waste time with this bitch.  I used Crush 'Em by Megadeth to compress the thing into a small orb and then threw it through a portal into the void.  I then headed back down to the house.

----------


## Raven Knight

Outside of MoSh's house I found MoSh.  Asuka and Q were with him.  I looked around, surprised at how long this lucid dream was going on.  I asked MoSh if he still wanted to go to the moon to meet his friend.  He said yes.  I told him to focus on the location.  I opened a portal, focusing on getting to MoSh to the meeting place on the moon.  We were both focusing.  A portal opened and we went through it.

We were now on the moon.  I looked around.  MoSh, Q, and Asuka were all standing very close together.  I was feeling oddly isolated.  Asuka said she wanted to go to the hot springs.  Q said he would take her and keep watch.  I got a strange sense of dread about that.

"No!" I blurted out, "Don't go!"

"Don't worry, Raven," Q said, "She'll be perfectly safe.  I won't let anything happen to her."

I nodded my head in the direction of MoSh.

"Yes," Q said, "You stay with MoSh."  

"See you in the springs, love!" Asuka said to MoSh.  Before I could say anything else they disappeared in a flash of white light, leaving me alone on the barren moon landscape with MoSh.

"So," MoSh said, "Where is he?  He said to meet him here."

Note:  This is where the negative energy started.  Whenever MoSh was talking to me I was hearing something completely different from what he was saying.  Q told me what he was really saying, which I will put in parenthesis after what I heard.

"I wouldn't know," I said.  I looked over at MoSh  He was staring at me strangely.  There!  As soon as everyone else was gone it was obvious!  He was staring at me with open disdain.  The look was so derisive that I just wanted to yell at him, "WHAT THE FUCK DO YOU WANT ME TO DO?!"  But I didn't.  I bit my tongue and held that back.  No need for that.  It would just spread and multiply negative energy.  I would pretend I hadn't noticed.  Now MoSh was talking to me.  His voice sounded strange.  I could hear two of him speaking over each other, saying completely different things.  MoSh1 was saying things that indicated he was only concerned because I didn't look well.  MoSh2 was saying a lot of nasty things.  Unfortunately, MoSh2 seemed considerably louder than MoSh1  :Sad: 

"Raven" MoSh1 said, "Are you ok?  You're freaking out.  What can I do?"
"Raven" MoSh2 said, "Oh, great.  You're freaking out again.  Just what I needed!"

For some the negative statement sounded louder in my mind and thus it registered first and then my train of thought took off full throttle on a dead end track.  *Oh, great.  Now he was going to openly make fun of me.  Hell, there was no one around.  No reason to pretend he likes me now.  No one to see.  And later he would deny it all and it would just look like I had a negative attitude and I was the one who was causing all of the problems and the only one who would believe me would be Allison, Nomad would certainly believe MoSh before me, and and and...*

"Just hang on until we can get you some healing," MoSh1 said, "Do those fuckers always have to be attacking you?!
"Will you just suck it up and stop being such a pathetic wimp?" MoSh2 said, "Does everything always have to be about you?!"

The longer I looked at MoSh the angrier I got.  I knew that I was being infected by negative energy.  I knew the anger was not warranted.  I quickly looked away from MoSh for fear I might actually attack him.  *Lucky I'm lucid,* I thought to myself, *or I wouldn't be able to fight it*

"No!" I said to MoSh with a little too much anger evident, "It doesn't!  I'm fine."  I bit my tongue before adding, "Not that you give a shit!"  I focused on a song to help me control it.  "Just go meet your friend.  I'm fine."

"Yeah, right," MoSh1 said, "I'm not leaving you here to face whatever's attacking you alone!"
"Yeah, right," MoSh2 said, "I leave you here for the enemies and you become an even bigger liability than you already are."

I didn't respond to MoSh this time.  I was focused on the song The Curse by Disturbed.  "Marked for demolition, I'm just a time bomb ticking inside.  No hope for the hopeless, I can see the pieces all laid out in front of me.  No point even asking why, couldn't help even if you tried, step aside or you might just be the next contestant to feel the brutality! Devastation, obliteration, are all to the point of exacerbation.  There's no explaining my situation now, why does this shit keep happening to me?  I've held on too long just to let it go now, will my inner strength get me through it some how?  Defying the curse that has taken hold, never surrender, I'll never be overcome!"

MoSh was right beside me.  That was pissing me off even more even though I didn't realize I could get any more pissed.  What the fuck was he doing?  Couldn't he see that I couldn't hold it in much longer?!  "Get away from me!" I said in between parts of the song, "It's not safe here!"

But no, he didn't go away.  Instead it seemed like he was trying to make me go somewhere.  I wanted to form my Witchblade right now and cut him in two.  Why wouldnt he get away?!  I focused harder on the song to keep control.  "Too dark for forgiveness, I can't seem to do anything right when I try to rebuild I see my humble shelter just fall to the ground again.  Object to the evil eye, no point to let anyone try, take heed my friend lest you be torn asunder like all that's become of me!  Decimation, disintegration, now beyond the point of imagination, there's no explaining my situation now why does this shit keep happening to me?  I've held on too long just to let it go now, will my inner strength get me through it some how?  Defying the curse that has taken hold, never surrender, I'll never be overcome!"

I was resisting going with MoSh.  I thought he should get far away from me.  He seemed to be trying to get my attention.  I could no longer hear two of him.  Just one.  And he was telling me to look at him, to come back to reality.  Reality?  This is a dream!  I finally looked at him in the hope he would shut the fuck up.  I saw MoSh but what was behind him caught my attention even more.  That was it.  Control was mine again, completely.  There were Templar viewers out hovering over the moon.  I could get rid of this negative energy on those bastards!  They were probably the ones giving this shit to me, so they could have it back!

"Excuse me, MoSh," I said as I got up and was focused on the Templars, "I have something to take care of."  I was no longer even vaguely angry at MoSh it was completely redirected at those damn Templar bastards.  Good target.  I flew into the middle of the group of Templars and started cutting them apart with my Witchblade sword.  What a release!  I cut through the Templar viewers in a psychotic rage generated by all the negative energy I had inside of me.  Release it and let it be gone.  I sliced through many more Templars.  I grabbed hold of one of the last two Templars, grabbing him by the neck.  I glared at him and asked him who had been hitting me with all that dark energy.  Was it him?  He didn't even have a chance to answer.  Some weird flaming energy moved from me and onto him and rapidly spread across his entire body.  I reflexively let go of him.  He was burning!  He was screaming in pain from the flames.  I turned away from him even though he was still screaming in pain.  He fell down to the surface of the moon and was rolling around apparently in a failing attempt to extinguish the flames.

Damn!  I'd wanted to find out what they'd done!  I looked quickly around and saw one more Templar.  The Templar tried to escape but I cut her off and grabbed hold of her.  I was glaring straight into her eyes.  All I could see there was fear.  She looked down at the burning Templar who had finally stopped moving and screaming.  He was dead.  More of the sparks were forming on my hand.  I didn't want to do that again.  I focused on controlling them and making them stay put.  The Templar was struggling again and openly crying and begging me not to burn her like the other one.  My negative energy was down low enough now that I was quite disturbed by the way the previous Templar had died and I had no intention of doing such a thing again but she didn't need to know that.

"So" I snarled at her, "You assholes come in here, pump me full of dark negative energy, and then bitch about it when it doesn't get focused where you wanted it to be?  This negative energy is your fault so you will pay the price!  What exactly were you hoping to accomplish?"

"Please don't" the Templar sobbed.

"Then tell me!" I insisted.

"You were supposed to attack MoSh with the dark energy you'd been given," she said, "Then you'd both be infected with it and one or both of you would attack Nomad then you'd all be infected and completely under their control"

"Under your control?" I was confirming.

"I'm just following orders," she said, "I have no say in things"

"This ends now!" I yelled at her, "Tell the bastards in charge to stop fucking with Nomad, stop fucking with me, as a matter of fact, don't fuck with any of us!  Just leave us the fuck alone!  If you're insisting on a war, it's one you can't win!  So just LEAVE US ALONE!  Got it?"

"Yes," the Templar sobbed, "Just please let me go"

"I don't think so," I said in an evil voice.  The sparks were moving towards her again.  She was now in a blind panic, screaming for someone to help her.  But the sparks didn't set her on fire.  I put a quick end to things with my hidden blade, which she probably never saw coming.  Her astral body disappeared.

I landed and went over to MoSh.  He seemed shocked by what he had seen.  I wondered if he'd had any Templars to fight.  I hadn't even noticed what he was doing when I was venting the negative energy on the Templars.

"Ok" MoSh said, "Remind me to never piss you off"

"That's why I said it wasn't safe," I said, "I didn't think I could control it."

"But you did," MoSh said.

"This time," I said, "But if something like that happens again just get away.  It's not worth the risk."

It looked like MoSh was about to say something else but a man appeared out of nowhere.  I didn't recognize the man, but MoSh clearly did.  The two of them started talking.  I felt a bit drained so I sat down on the surface of the moon.  I watched MoSh and the man talking to each other.  I thought I was hearing what was being said but the words slipped away from my mind as quickly as they were spoken.  Great.  Another reason for MoSh to think I'm useless.  I shook my head to get rid of the last of the negative thoughts.  I saw MoSh give the other man something.  I couldn't see it well but it looked like the other man put it around his neck.  I thought it must be an amulet of some kind.  They talked for a bit more and then the man disappeared.  MoSh came back over to me.

"Asuka's probably waiting in the springs," I said, "Let's not keep her waiting for you." I managed a smile.  I opened a portal to the biodome near the hot springs.  We emerged there.  Asuka was in the water in a bikini.  The bikini was lavender with pink designs on it.  MoSh got in next to her.  He indicated I should get in, as I needed healing.  I told him I would get it elsewhere.  I had the idea I would be killing something in the water if I let off my remaining negative energy in the water.  I told him I was about to wake up, anyway.  I was right about waking up.  I woke.

----------


## Man of Shred

Here's a  ::hug::  for every nasty phrase you heard me say. :smiley:

----------


## Raven Knight

> Here's a  for every nasty phrase you heard me say.



I know that wasn't you.  ::hug::  You were the one who was concerned for my safety.  The nasty stuff was all lies from the dark energy.

----------


## Baron Samedi

I just glad you're on my side!

----------


## Royalpeach

Maybe those Templar dumb fucks finally got your message.

----------


## Robo

Somehow, I doubt they got the message.  Even if they did, the guys up top are probly too dense to leave you guys alone.

----------


## Portalboat

Exactly.....

----------


## Raven Knight

Note:  I had some negative energy tonight, but I managed to get it pretty much under control before lying down to go to sleep.  My first goal was to pick up Allison for a Stargate SG1 dream.  With that in mind, I fell asleep with my light / sound machine on and slipped directly into a WILD

I was in a forest.  I looked around.  I had been focusing on finding Allison.  This didn't look like a Stargate dream right now.  But that would be easily fixed.  I focused on finding Allison.  Finally I did.  I got her attention.  I asked her if she was lucid.  She said she was.  She formed a fireball and tossed it up and down a couple of times to prove it.  I said now all that was left to do was to find a Stargate world  Here goes.  I used Through the Never and focused on getting to a Stargate world where we were needed.  A portal opened and I we went through

On the other side we were in the gate room from Stargate SG1.  The ramp led up to the gate, which was now just a ring.  There was no open wormhole.  There was commotion in the room.  I looked towards the commotion.  Two people were yelling at each other.  General Hammond (the bald one)

was in a heated argument with Senator Kinsey (the one with the gray hair).

They were yelling in each other's faces.  Hammond was a bit red.  I didn't hear all of what was said, but I could tell that the gist of it was that Hammond wanted to open the stargate so the rest of SG1 could go through on a rescue mission to bring back Samantha Carter, who had been captured by the Jaffa.

Kinsey was saying it was too late for her and they had already turned her or killed her, and Hammond wanted to have nothing to do with that idea.  The rest of the SG1 team was standing near the ramp to the stargate waiting for it to open, looking quite distressed at the idea it might not be opening.

Attention was so focused on the argument that no one had noticed Allison and me arrive.  We were standing there for a brief time before Teal'c noticed us.  He gave us a really strange look.  Allison said we were going after Sam, and that was final.  Everyone now looked over at us.  They seemed confused at our presence.  Confusion didn't make Kinsey any easier to deal with.  He insisted the gate was not going to open.  I said it would.  He said it wouldn't, and whoever the hell I was I was trespassing on government property and would be arrested.  I told him to find me in a parallel dimension to arrest me.  I used my penticon computer implant to hack into the stargate control system.  The coordinates were in their computer.  The stargate started dialing.

"Who's opening that gate?!" Kinsey roared.  All the people in the control room were standing away from the computer to show they weren't doing it.

"It's operating on its own!" one of them yelled.

The dialing completed and a wormhole appeared.

"If you go through that you won't be allowed to return!" Kinsey said.

"I'll take care of this," Hammond said, "You get Carter back safely!"  He looked all prepared for another long argument with Kinsey, and he looked like he was prepared to win.  Allison, Teal'c, Daniel, and I all went through the stargate

On the other side of the stargate we were in a grassy field.  There were a few trees and rocks spotting the field to keep it from being completely flat.  There was a door in a small building.  I had the idea it led down underground.

"That's where they took her," Daniel said.

"Then that's where we're going," Allison said.

"Who are you?" Daniel asked.

"There'll be time for that after we rescue Samantha," I said, "for now I really hope you can just trust that we are on your side.  Just until we have her back, then there'll be time for explanations."  I didn't know if there really would be time for explanations, but it sounded good.

We crept closer to the entrance, keeping behind cover.  Teal'c found a vent shaft.  We went down it and into a ventilation system.  It was a maze.  We made our way through it and there was nothing mentionable happening there.  We reached the detention area.  I dropped down and knifed a guard in the back with a hidden blade.  Sam was tied down to what looked like a medical bed.  Daniel got her free right away.  She was saying they had implanted something in her, it was trying to take control but she wouldn't let it.  Daniel said they would take care of that back in the hospital.  For now we just had to get her out.

When we got Sam free an alarm went off.  We had to hurry and get her out.  We had to fight our way out.  The enemies were in armor that made them look a bit like snakes.  It was their armor.

They were the Jaffa.  They were firing energy weapons at us.  I formed Witchblade into a sword and armor.  And we fought our way through the halls.  Energy blasts flew past me in all directions.  I cut through the enemy's armor with my sword.  We got outside and had more to fight through.  Allison transformed into a wolf.  She pounced on an enemy and her claws tore through his armor like it was made of tissue paper.  Then she jumped onto the next one.  We made our way out to the farthest rock cover.  The stargate was visible from there.  Daniel was dialing out.  Allison was supplying covering fire, and I used Battery by Metallica to hit a bunch of the enemies with bolts of lightning.  The stargate opened and we all jumped in.

Everything seemed ok at first but something felt off.  Really wrong.  I scanned the wormhole ahead with my penticon computer it was blocked!  The iris was closed!  WTF?!  We were heading towards colliding with the iris at the speed of light.  I used Through the Never by Metallica to open a branching portal just before the iris.  I grabbed Allison's hand.  Tendrils from Witchblade snagged everyone else and then I jumped down the side portal at the last minute.  We were safe.  I re-directed the portal to the stargate room

The arguing was continuing even though Kinsey was gone.  Hammond was beside himself in fury.  He was demanding of the people in the control room to know who had closed the iris.  He said the SG1 team was returning and now someone would be held responsible!  One of them was identified.  It looked like Hammond wanted to kill him right there.

"General!"  Daniel called, "Sam needs a doctor!"

Hammond was surprised to see us there and so was the asshole who closed the iris.  They quickly took Sam away and dragged the asshole off.  I was thinking the asshole was probably just a patsy for the real assholes.  Allison headed to follow Sam.  Daniel was looking at me.  It was clear that he was going to expect answers now.  I was wondering what exactly to tell him the truth?  I guess so.  They know about other dimensions so it would work.  But it never got to that.  Everything faded to black and I woke.

----------


## WarriorTiger

Totally cool. I remember the field and fighting in it.  Tonight we go after Kinsey!  ::evil::

----------


## Portalboat

"the real assholes"

Templars?

----------


## Raven Knight

> "the real assholes"
> 
> Templars?



The "real assholes" in Stargate I was referring to are the NID... an organization claiming to be for the purpose of national security, but sometimes they seem to have their own nasty agendas... and they frequently end up at odds with the Stargate team.  I suppose they do have some similarities to Templars...  ::?:

----------


## Raven Knight

I was in a strange place.  I didn't recognize it.  It was a green field.  The sky was blue and pretty.  I walked around a bit.  I was trying to think of how I had gotten there.  I continued walking for a while farther until I reached an outcropping.  I looked out over a beautiful valley.  I was wishing I could fly out over that valley.  As I was standing there I almost felt that I could fly out over the valley.  The scene was sooooo relaxing that I almost felt I could jump off and drift to the valley floor.  I didn't do it, though.  I just stood there and enjoyed the view.

I was standing there so completely absorbed by the view that I didn't notice something behind me.  It came running up to me so fast.  I turned to see what it was and it was a rabbit a rabbit with a long tail.  And wings.  A Dobirbit?  As opposed to a Cabbit?  Dog + bird + rabbit?  WTF?  It came running over to me so fast that I instinctively stepped backwards and off the edge of the outcropping!  I was falling.  I remembered the feeling that I could fly and then I did!  I found I was floating over the trees.  Awesome!  When it came down to it, an emergency could bring out my ability to fly!  (Ok not doing an RC here was lame!)

I flew back up to the top of the outcropping to see if the weird rabbit was still there.  It was.  In fact, it was watching me.  I told the rabbit it wasn't very nice for almost knocking me off the cliff.  The rabbit looked at me and seemed to be smiling.  Weird rabbit.  I turned to fly away and I was hit in the back of the head with something.  It was soft and squishy.  I turned quickly as I heard a voice behind me say, "This is a dream!"

"What the hell?" I asked as I turned back.  The rabbit was holding a purple nerf ball.  The rabbit threw the ball at me.  I caught it.

"Remember this dream," the ball said.  I looked at it.  It was a dark purple color.  Remember this dream?  While I was examining the purple ball I got hit in the head with an orange one.

"Do a reality check!" the orange ball said before falling down into the trees.  Ok maybe I would.  (As if the fact I was flying wasn't enough)  I pinched my nose and tried to breathe.  I could.  So I was dreaming!

My first feeling was disappointment because that meant I couldn't really fly.  But then I was interested in the rabbit.  I looked back at the winged rabbit with the long tail.  The rabbit was grinning at me now and revealing vampire teeth?!  Ok, then  A long tailed, winged vampire rabbit.  I stared at the animal for a bit longer before flying out over the valley.

I was looking at the beauty of the place and thinking it needed protecting.  Actually, that was why I was there.  I needed to erect a shield.  Using my newest song spell, Blitzkrieg by Metallica.  I turned to fly back to the outcropping.  It seemed a good spot to do the spell from.  I almost ran into the strange rabbit.  It had been following me!  I flew back to the outcropping, still being followed by the rabbit.  I asked the rabbit what it wanted.  I told it that if it needed help I would help in just a few minutes, for now the place needed a shield.  I formed the energy sphere that grew and grew until it surrounded everything.  I focused on adding plenty of energy.  It would need to be strong.  A nasty attack would come, it was just a matter of time.  Well, nothing would be getting through this one!

When it was done I turned around to see the rabbit again.  The rabbit was gone.  A man was in its place.  A vampire.  A vampire that turns into a rabbit?!  That was just screwy!  If they transform it's supposed to be into a bat!  I looked really close at the man for the first time wait a minute Nomad!  This was a dream, and that was Nomad!  He changed into Peter Pan and hovered in front of me a Peter Pan vampire, that is.

"I knew there was an explanation why Peter Pan never ages," I said, "This shield is reinforced.  What other places need it?  The astral area around your house  Let's go there next."

I used Through the Never by Metallica to open a portal and I went through it.  Peter Pan followed me.  I wondered why he hadn't said anything yet.  We were outside a house.  Nomad was flying around it.  I was flying near him, looking for the best spot to erect a shield from.  I spotted one.  I hovered over the house.  I landed on the roof.

"Raven?" Nomad finally said.

"You can speak!" I commented, "What's up?"

"What are you doing?" he asked.

"Erecting a shield," I said, "To reinforce the one that didn't work last night IWL.  Are you fully lucid?  You aren't acting like it."

"No," he admitted.  I focused on Blitzkrieg again and created another energy sphere.  This one protected the house.

"Ok," I said to Nomad, "I have other shields to erect.  Want to get lucid and come?"

"Ok," he said, although he didn't seem any more lucid.  I was wishing I'd kept the mantra balls he'd hit me with earlier.  I opened a portal, focusing on getting to Loaf's inner world.  It opened and we both went through.

Now we were floating over a town.  Nomad was glaring at me.  I did a double take.

"What's that look for?" I asked.

"Why did you bring me here?" he asked accusingly as if I had done something wrong.

"You said you wanted to come," I said, "You can go back if you want.  I can erect shields just fine on my own.

"Fine!" he said angrily, "If you are that determined to do it, I'll take the wall down."  He took off before I could ask him what the hell he was talking about.  Nope.  Still not lucid.

I landed in the middle of a school yard.  I thought that seemed pretty central.  I used the song Blitzkrieg yet again to erect a shield.  I tried to add enough power to it that it wouldn't need to be reinforced like Nomad's had.  And if Nomad's had needed to be reinforced, what about MoSh?  His would need it, too.  Damn so many shields!  That took care of Loaf's inner world now for the astral plane could I even find it?  I knew where to look I had seen it on a map just track the energy signature.  I focused my portal and went through it.  I wondered if Nomad had gone home.  I hoped he had since he hadn't wanted to come.  I was in a room I could not see somewhere I'd never been and I was getting really disoriented.  I didn't like that.  I flew up and through the roof.  I was outside now.  I could see better.  I was still disoriented by the astral plane.  I quickly did Blitzkrieg while I could still hold on.  The sphere of energy formed.  I focused as much power as I could considering my condition.  And then I opened a portal back to the dream state.

I was back in the yard of the school.  The glowing shield was still visible in the sky.  Good.  I focused on stabilizing my dream.  I looked around the field.  A young man was there.  He was looking at me with a weird grin.  Kind of creepy.  I didn't really acknowledge him.  I turned around a couple time to try to stabilize.

"Raven?" the young man said.  I stopped and looked at him.

"Yes?" I said.  I noticed he looked a bit odd and he was real, not a DC.  I recognized his energy.  I had found Loaf.  "Hey!  I was hoping to find you!  This is a dream.  Remember it, ok?"

"Nah," he said.

"There's a positive outlook," I said as I focused on a portal.  Where now?  The biodome?  MoSh?  I couldn't think too clearly.  The healing glen.  Loaf seemed to need healing.  A portal opened.  I went through and  pulled Loaf with me.  I had just stepped into the healing glen when I woke.

----------


## Raven Knight

I was in the healing glen.  I had picked up this dream right where the last one had left off.  I looked around for a bit and tried to clear my mind.  I didn't want to lose my lucidity.  I saw Loaf there.  He was talking to Joseph.  But there was something I had to do MoSh.  Yes.  My original shields hadn't been strong enough.  I had to reinforce his.  I opened a portal and focused on getting to his inner world.  I went through the portal

I emerged in a neighborhood that looked familiar.  It was MoSh's inner world.  I wondered if MoSh was around.  I looked around to see if I could see anyone.  I couldn't.  I walked down near the house I recognized as the one where MoSh and Asuka had gone in previous dreams.  A good spot to erect the shield.  I looked up and I could see the blue glow of a shield already in place.  But I wanted it stronger.  I used Blitzkrieg to reinforce the shield.  The shield in the sky got brighter with the addition of the new energy.  I looked again for MoSh.  Still didn't see him.  Bummer.  I had more shields to do.  MoSh in the astral.  I opened the portal and went through it, trying not to look around too much lest I become disoriented again.  Another rendition of Blitzkrieg.  Another shield.  This was actually getting kind of boring.  Another portal, I was aiming for Mzzkc's inner world now.  A portal opened and I went through.

On the other side of this portal I was in a strange place.  A neighborhood that was pretty normal, but the sky was red and creepy.  I figured it would be helped when I erected a shield.  I focused on the song Blitzkrieg again.  And again the glowing energy sphere formed and expanded outward.  The light was penetrating into the darkness all around.  It revealed I wasn't alone.  Mutants?  This wasn't Fallout 3!  Why were there mutants?  They were charging at me, yelling at me to stop what I was doing.  But why should I?  They didn't look friendly.  I didn't like them.  I used the song Battery by Metallica to summon lightning.  Bolts of lightning blasted them as they tried to approach me.  The song Blitzkrieg finished and a shield was now fully erected.  Perfect.  Now for the astral.  I opened the portal and went through only to become thoroughly disoriented again.  I closed my eyes and focused on erecting a shield with Blitzkrieg.  I could feel that it was working.  Now I needed to find Mzzkc.  I would want to take him to the healing.  I returned to the dream plane.

I looked all over the place, but no matter what I couldn't find Mzzkc.  I focused on summoning him.  I tried calling to him.  Nothing.  Where the hell was he?  I didn't want to leave without Mzzkc.  But I couldn't keep looking forever or I would lose the dream entirely.  After one last look around I decided I had better get back and check on the healing glen.  I opened a portal and went through

In the healing glen there were quite a few people.  MoSh was talking to Asuka.  Loaf and Nomad were giving each other dirty looks.  Angel was trying to distract Nomad.  After an attempt or two it worked.  Basara was sitting near the edge of the glen tuning his guitar.  I spotted a fox prowling in the tall grass Pablo?  MoSh asked me where Mzzkc was.  I said I hadn't been able to find him.  But I would next time.  He didn't seem to be getting attacked much anyway.

So the next thing we did was a healing.  We went to the back of the cave and were in a circle.  Everyone who knew a healing spell used it.  Touch My Heart, Basara played guitar, Nomad played his didgeridoo  Golden energy flowed throughout the cave.  It was very relaxing.  Dreamers started disappearing, starting with Loaf.  I did a double take, but the Crystal Golem telepathically told me not to worry he had just woken.  Nomad disappeared next, then it must have been my turn because everything faded to black and I woke.

----------


## Raven Knight

I lied down in bed, focusing on going to meet Allison, and I used my light / sound machine to slip into a WILD

I was in a crowd in what looked like a town square.  It was outside and the weather was beautiful.  I was there with Allison.  Allison looked around at the crowd.  She seemed to be scanning the crowd for something.  She finally said I should just sit back and enjoy the show.  It would begin shortly.  She disappeared into the crowd.

I looked through the crowd.  Everyone was talking a lot until someone came onto the stage to speak.  I recognized him as Senator Kinsey from Stargate SG1.  He got up on a stage in front of the crowd and started talking.  Everyone shut up and started listening.  I didn't pay much attention to what he was saying.  It sounded like typical political speak.  He was saying a whole lot without actually saying anything useful.  People would ask questions and he wouldn't even vaguely answer them but he would talk so much that the person asking it would either think they'd missed the answer or they'd forgotten the answer already.  This was boring.  I had better do something or I would lose my lucidity.  The answer to my boredom came soon.

I heard a growling sound from behind a wall.  I looked over towards it.  An absolutely HUGE wolf jumped up on top of the wall as agile as a cat.  People looked over at the huge wolf and gasped.  The wolf snarled with murder in its eyes.  And its eyes were focused on Kinsey.  I immediately knew that must be Allison.  The wolf sprang into the air and was on the stage in one leap.  People were screaming and running.  I had to move fast to keep from being knocked down.  I went closer to the stage where there were no longer any people.  The wolf was now on top of Kinsey.  Guards were shooting at the wolf but the bullets just bounced off.  The senator was alternatively screaming for help from the guards and begging for mercy from the wolf.  He was openly crying.  The wolf snarled threateningly at the guards shooting.  They finally dropped the guns and ran for it, completely abandoning Kinsey.  A foul odor wafted over from Kinsey.  He had clearly shit his pants!  That seemed like the kind of people Kinsey would have around him.

Now Kinsey was just openly blubbering.  The wolf was breathing hard in his face and seemed to be enjoying the look of terror on Kinsey's face.  The wolf tore a big chunk of flesh off of Kinsey's arm.  Kinsey was screaming in pain and fear.  The wolf literally tore him to shreds.  The wolf came over to me and stood there growling and snarling at me.  If I hadn't known it was Allison it could've been scary.  She looked quite vicious.  I told her the killing was thoroughly entertaining.  Everything around me faded to black as I woke.

----------


## WarriorTiger

> The wolf came over to me and stood there growling and snarling at me.  If I hadn't known it was Allison it could've been scary.  She looked quite vicious.  I told her the killing was thoroughly entertaining.



Glad I amused you! I thoroughly enjoyed it, especially now that I have all the pieces!

----------


## Raven Knight

I was in a house I didn't recognize.  I was lucid.  I don't know how I became lucid.  Allison was there with me.  She asked what I had in mind.  I looked out the window.  It was night time.  The house seemed empty.  I wandered through it a bit.  Allison followed me.  I heard someone typing on a keyboard.  It was in one of the rooms.  I quietly crept up and peeked through the door.  Senator Kinsey was in the other room on a laptop on his desk.  I decided to go creepy.  Allison said she was turning invisible to watch the fun.  She vanished from sight.  I focused, however, and I could still see her energy.  I wanted to try something new.  I wondered if it would work.  If it did it would have a cool effect  A song.  To transform into a shadow.  That would be cool.  I focused on the song Of Wolf and Man by Metallica since I use that to transform.  The transformation seemed to work.  I felt rather disoriented seeing things from the perspective of a shadow on the floor.  So I focused on splitting a tiny portion of shadow off  and floating it to the ceiling so now I basically had a 3rd person view of my shadow self.

I directed my shadow to flow over near Kinsey's computer.  It flowed up behind the laptop and then into it.  The shadow came to the front and filled his monitor.  Apparently Kinsey thought the computer had crashed because he cursed loudly and banged on the keyboard.  He was looking at the monitor now.  The shadow in the monitor bulged outward and started looking somewhat fluid.  Kinsey looked quite confused as if he didn't quite trust his own senses.  He reached out towards the monitor.  The shadow became more solid and wrapped around his arm and started pulling him into the monitor.  He was yelling for help.  A couple of guards came in.  Before they could see the blackness retreated into the monitor and the computer was working like normal.  The guards didn't believe Kinsey's story.

Kinsey decided the pressure must be getting to him.  He left the room and went down the hall towards his bedroom.  Dark shadows followed him.  He opened a door to a bedroom.  And the door was completely blocked by shadow.  The shadow reached out and grabbed his hand again, wrapping tightly around it.  He was calling for help again.  The guards came and the shadow was gone again.  They were muttering something about Kinsey losing his mind.

Kinsey returned to his office and closed his computer.  He looked nervously around the room.  Shadows everywhere.  Too many shadows.  And all of them were moving.  Kinsey cowered into the one corner where there weren't any remaining shadows.  But there was no safety to be found there.  He was calling for help again.  The shadow started surrounding him and binding him.  He was completely surrounded in a solid mass of shadow that was squeezing in on him.  A shadow putting intense pressure on him.  Like a boa constrictor.  He was unable to scream out now.  And when the guards finally came to check they found his body lying in the corner, just about every single one of his bones was broken, he had been clearly crushed to death but by what?  That would be a mystery that would go unsolved.

I met up with Allison outside the house.  The guards had called the police.  Allison seemed to have enjoyed watching Kinsey running from shadows.  Everything faded here and I woke.

----------


## Raven Knight

I was in my room.  I came out into the living room.  My mom was there.  I couldn't see what she was doing.  There was a dead goldfish on the floor.  I noticed that right away.  Yuck!  I went to dispose of it.  When I picked it up it started flopping in my hand.  It was still alive!  I grabbed a glass, filled it with water, and put the fish in it.  I asked my mom why there had been a dying goldfish on the floor.  She said it's fun to watch them flop about.  I thought she was nuts.  She tossed another fish onto the floor and watched it flop.  That was nuts.  I put the fish in water.  I was thinking my mom had cracked.  Or maybe I decided to do a reality check.  I pinched my nose and tried to breathe.  I could barely do it so was I dreaming?  I tried again and I was able to breathe easier.  I was dreaming.  Ok.  Cool.  I became lucid.

Now what to do?  What was my next goal?  Protecting friends.  The next person needing a shield was Pablo.  I focused on opening a portal to get to his inner world and it opened.  I went through

I was now in a nice place.  I looked around to see where I was.  It was a forest.  A beautiful place.  I was wondering where to do the shield spell.  I did a double take as a rabbit hopped into the middle of the path I was on.  It stopped there, seemed to egg someone on, and then took off again.  A fox chased after the rabbit.  The fox skidded to a stop and came back to the path to look at me.  I asked the fox it he was Pablo.  He changed into Fox McCloud and looked at me.  He said he was I asked if he was going to remember seeing me.  He said probably not.  I commented that seemed to be everyone's view when I visit them in dreams  I told him I was there to put up a shield to keep out the negative energy attacks if there were any.  He seemed to like that idea.  The rabbit had returned to the path and looked rather impatient.  Apparently he had been playing a game with Pablo and Pablo had stopped playing to see me.  I told him that whether he remembered it or not, the shield would be there.  I used Blitzkrieg by Metallica to do a shield.  A sphere of energy formed around me and expanded to completely surround the area we were in.  When I looked around now I didn't see either Pablo or the rabbit.  Apparently they had gone.  I opened a portal to the astral plan around Pablo and did the spell again, but I lost some of my lucidity from being in the astral plane.  Where now?  MoSh!  He had wanted to find someone  I opened a portal while focusing on MoSh

A portal opened and I went through.  I found myself in the familiar setting of MoSh's inner world.  I noted the shield was still glowing blue in the sky.  It was still there!  Yay!  I looked around for MoSh.  I saw him!  I headed in that direction.  He was standing there with a couple other people.  As I got closer I recognized Asuka, but not the other one.  As I was getting closer I saw MoSh and the other person disappear.  Where had they gone?  And MoSh went without Asuka?  I ran down the hill and practically fell on my face near Asuka.  She told me to be careful.  I asked where MoSh had gone.  She said he'd gone off to some sacred place with his friend but she hadn't been allowed to go.  She looked a bit sad.  I told her I thought MoSh was wanting to find PJ.  She said he had just left, so she didn't know when he'd be back.  Great.  Where now?  I remembered something else I wanted to do.  There was a school in Loaf's inner world that always seems to generate negative energy.  I was going to try to purge the negative energy from there so he wouldn't have so many disturbing dreams there.  Another portal, this one to the school in Loaf's inner world

I exited the portal in the athletic field beside the school.  I looked at the school.  It did look kind of creepy  The shield was still glowing blue in the sky.  So now for a spell to cleans the dark energy from the school.  I focused on the song Full Moonlight.  The song played through.  A whirlwind was moving over the school sucking up all sorts of dark energy from hidden corners.  It compressed the energy to a ball and dropped it in my hand.  Yuck!  It looked like a compressed ball of sewage.  I could get rid of it now.  I turned to leave.  I almost ran into a young man.  Loaf.  He was looking at me strangely.  He asked me what I'd done.  He said no one had asked me to do that!  He seemed annoyed.  I felt an odd mixture of guilt and annoyance.  True, no one had asked me to do it, but it was positive energy!  What was wrong with that?  I wondered if he was lucid.  I said I had just been getting rid of negative energy so there wouldn't be any more of those really disturbing dreams.  He said hopefully that was all I'd done or I would get my ass kicked.  Huh?  He disappeared.  Okay that was weird.  Who was supposed to kick my ass?  Loaf?  He left without attacking

The ground was shaking.  At first I didn't notice it, but then it became noticeable.  I looked back at the school.  The entire place was smoking.  Black billows of smoke rose into the air where it seemed to take a solid form solid and ugly!  It glared down at me and looked pissed.  Great what the hell was that?  It told me to be gone from its domain.  I told him it wasn't his domain.  He leaned over (he was much larger than me) and lifted me up in his hand like I was about the size of a GI Joe action figure.  I was not afraid of him.  He looked right into my eyes and I glared back at him.  He seemed surprised that I wasn't cowering.  He said I must be really stupid if I didn't realize how much danger I was in right now.  I asked where the danger was going to come from, because it certainly wasn't him.  He said I didn't have any right to come in here to force him out.  He had a deal with Loaf.  A deal?  He pulled out a contract with a signature glowing in red.  He said the fool didn't even remember signing it.  The fool didn't even believe demons existed.  That kind is so easy to fool.  He laughed.  He said that since he had every right to be here by his contract I should leave.

I looked at the contact.  "Hmmm" I said, "I don't see my name on there which means I never agreed to anything.  Which means if I travel around and find an annoying demon and decide to kick that demon's ass there's no reason not to.  So prepare yourself!"

The demon said he would crush me like a gnat.  He threw me down on the ground and moved to step right on top of me.  Witchblade formed and protected me.  I was pushed into the ground.  He moved his foot and looked for the splat he expected.  Instead, however, I got up.  He looked annoyed.  He was big.  I focused on the song Crush 'Em by Megadeth.  "Enter the arena and hit the lights, step up now you're in for a ride.  This is war, ain't no fun and games, we get it up, you go down in flames!  Party time, going down, you better not mess us around, the stakes are rich, take a hit or stay, the price is high, someone's gonna pay!  Heads I win, tails you lose, out of my way I'm coming through roll the dice don't think twice, and we crush, crush 'em!"  I was hitting the demon with waves of gravity.  The demon was throwing waves of fire at me but the gravity waves were just pulling his own attacks right back at him.  He slammed his fists into the ground, sending massive shockwaves out.  I flew to avoid being hit.

"This isn't your fight, bitch!" the demon roared at me, seeming to be both pissed and frustrated at his inability to even land a blow.

"Looking for trouble, now you've found it, you're a drum and we're gonna pound it!  Last one standing wins the fight, hear us scream and shout all night!  Down on the floor and eat the grit, this is gonna hurt a little bit!" I just continued the spell, "Heads I win, tails you lose, out of my way I'm coming through!  Roll the dice don't think twice, and we crush, crush 'em!  Now we lay you down to rest, you'll never be more than second best!  Step inside you're in for a ride, and we crush, crush 'em!"

"Get the FUCK out of MY world!" the demon roared as he was hit with more waves of gravity that were now completely surrounding him.  A wave of fire extended outward from the demon and blasted past me like a blast furnace.  Witchblade protected me.

"Don't need reason, don't want names, just a John Doe to put to shame, step aside let me explain, the name of the game is pain!  Now we've found you, we're gonna pound you, we're gonna beat you, gonna defeat you, we're gonna bust you, we're gonna crush you, we're gonna crush 'em!"  The waves of gravity compressed the demon into a small ball as it shrieked in rage.  I looked at the ball.  I thought I had better not toss it into the void the last time I did that the bitch had come back.  I'd give it to Q to find a place to dispose of it.  I could see the thing inside writhing around.  I turned away from the school and almost ran right into Loaf.  Had he been there the whole time?  He still looked annoyed.  He said that belonged to him.  I asked if he really wanted that thing there.  He said no, but he could have taken care of it.  I said I was sure he could've, but now he didn't have to go to the trouble.  I opened a portal through to the biodome.  I tried to get Loaf to follow me, but he didn't seem to want to.  I stepped through and picked a loaf of caibatta bread and tossed it back through the portal.

"Catch!  It's yours, from the tree you never wanted to plant!" I said, "Just remember this dream!"  Everything faded to black and I woke.

----------


## jammerro

Damm... im sooo looking forward to see if loaf remembers that dream  :tongue2:

----------


## Baron Samedi

wow. You kick ass.

----------


## Nighthog

You guys battle a lot of daemons and the like. It's nice to see that you don't loose but I somehow feel no to great about all the butchering you manage to do in all your adventures in dream sharing.
I myself don't like to fight at all and seeing all the battles you have makes me feel a little at unease. Sure you have to defend yourselves but somehow I feel there is a better way to go about it.

----------


## Raven Knight

> You guys battle a lot of daemons and the like. It's nice to see that you don't loose but I somehow feel no to great about all the butchering you manage to do in all your adventures in dream sharing.
> I myself don't like to fight at all and seeing all the battles you have makes me feel a little at unease. Sure you have to defend yourselves but somehow I feel there is a better way to go about it.



Actually, I would prefer less fighting and more exploring in my dreams.  In RPG's one of the best parts is finding a new and amazing place.  And more healing.  I used to do more healing in my dreams...  I need to get back to that.  When I get attacked, the innocent are attacked, or especially if someone attacks someone I care about, I will respond in whatever means necessary to protect those people.  And sometimes it gets out of hand.  :Sad:   Instances where I get extreme it is most likely too much negative energy.  ::barf::  And as a note, those Templar viewers aren't dying... those are just their astral or dream bodies.  They wake up in bed completely unharmed just like I do.  :smiley:

----------


## Nighthog

> Actually, I would prefer less fighting and more exploring in my dreams.  In RPG's one of the best parts is finding a new and amazing place.  And more healing.  I used to do more healing in my dreams...  I need to get back to that.  When I get attacked, the innocent are attacked, or especially if someone attacks someone I care about, I will respond in whatever means necessary to protect those people.  And sometimes it gets out of hand.   Instances where I get extreme it is most likely too much negative energy.  And as a note, those Templar viewers aren't dying... those are just their astral or dream bodies.  They wake up in bed completely unharmed just like I do.



Yeah I know no one ever really dies but still the happening happened. If they have lacking understanding in things having been attacked and all craziness will effect you mentally and it can take various forms.
So all the battling does have effects on the participants. And what I gather from "reality" battling it out all the time isn't good. 

But the Dream world is quite "free" in potential so things can be used in the extreme for good or bad. What I can see there is a prevalent theme of "evil" about in various ways and few good around as I have seen thus far. But the things you have done are a lot more positive than anything and I urge to you continue whit your healing but I may caution you to take a rest at times and relax to explore yourself.

And what I've read through your DJ and the other Dream sharers... the "good" guys are more free and thus more powerful to counter the spread of the "evil" in greater effectiveness than evil tries to spread it's influence whit it's restrictiveness.

----------


## Raven Knight

> I may caution you to take a rest at times and relax to explore yourself.



Good idea!  ::D:  I'll have to focus on a dream to just go somewhere nice and enjoy it where there won't be any enemies to interfere.  ::D:

----------


## Raven Knight

I fell asleep with my light / sound machine on.  My plans for the night were minimal.  I had a plan to meet up with MoSh to find a Data android for his inner world, but MoSh also had other plans so I wasn't sure if that would work.  It might be my own doubt that interfered, because even though I fell asleep with my light / sound machine on, I did not succeed in slipping into a WILD.  :Sad: 

Note:  This one is really pathetic.  I talked about dreams for quite some time and didn't think to do a reality check  The fact I was with people that live in other states and other countries also didn't give me the hint

I was in my house.  I was in the living room.  I wasn't alone.  There were several people there with me.  Allison, Jen, Nomad, and MoSh were there with me.  We were all talking about dreaming.  The subject of plans for the next night came up.  Allison grabbed onto Jen and said she was going to dream with Jen.  Nomad said he was going to check on his nephews to be sure they weren't being harmed by dream demons.  I asked if he needed any help.  He said no, he would take care of it.  I would only get in the way.  I looked at him for a moment I must have misunderstood that.  Certainly he hadn't just told me I'd be in the way  Now MoSh said he was going to help a friend of his who was being attacked by dream demons.  I asked him if he needed help.  I remember exactly what MoSh said

"What?" MoSh asked, "So you can turn around and attack me instead of the enemy?  No."

I figured he meant the dream where I had gotten so much unexplained negative feelings towards him that I almost attacked him but it was almost.  "But I didn't" I started.

"If those Templars hadn't come along you would have," MoSh said, giving me a dirty look.

"No!" I said, "I wouldn't have!  And you know that!" I said, a bit annoyed, "I would've gone somewhere else!  Found some Templars or something.  Or just held it inside.  It's not like I haven't had loads of negative energy inside before!  I'm completely used to it."

"Right," MoSh said, "Go on and lie to yourself."  He turned and walked through a door I hadn't seen before.  I looked around and saw now I was outside of a small house.  It was night time and a cold wind was blowing.  I noticed Allison and Jen were now nowhere to be seen.  Nomad went into the house and closed the door behind him.  I went to follow them but the door was locked.  Surely a mistake.  I went to a window and knocked on it.  Nomad and MoSh were inside.  They both looked over and pointed and laughed.  Nomad came over and shut the curtains.  I could hear them talking and laughing inside.  And there I was on the outside.  Outside looking in.  I walked away from the house, thinking it was to be expected.  A line from Divide by Disturbed went through my mind, "I never needed to be one of you anyway!"

Raven!  MoSh!  Help!  This rang out in my mind, a telepathic message, These bastards got me!  The telepathic call brought me to partial lucidity.  But I didn't think to do a reality check.

What the hell was that?  A call for help.  Enough wallowing in self pity, I should go to where I was clearly needed.  I focused on a portal to trace the call for help.  A portal opened and I went through it

I emerged in another place.  It looked like the surface of the moon.  I looked around to see who was attacked.  A portal near me opened and MoSh came through

"Raven!" he said, "What's going on?"

He didn't act like he had been about to accuse me of attacking him.  I pulled a Gibbs on myself.  Of course he hadn't!  Those had been illusions.  The scene around us was clear.  A lot of Templars were attacking one person who was trapped under a net of some kind.

"Hey, ASSHOLES!" I yelled at the Templars, "Over here, you cowards!"   I formed Witchblade into a sword and armor and went charging into the group.  I engaged the Templar closest to me and then used the song Divide by Disturbed.  I split into multiples of me and attacked many Templars at once.  I saw a rock golem form near the net, which was now empty.  Templars went and now seemed to be focused on attacking the golem.  Damn, that was annoying!  They were all shrunk down and swarming over the stone golem.  I figured stone is strong against fire, and the Templars aren't, so I focused on the song Damage, Inc. to call fireballs that burned the attackers off of the stone golem without damaging the golem.  I resumed attacking Templars all around.  The rock golem transformed into a um a centaur of some kind with a bunch of arms, a bunch of legs, and wings?!  I did a brief double take at the form the stone golem had taken, but I didn't look at him much.  There was a fight going on.  Soon a vortex formed in the sky that had both dark and light energy.  Templars were being pulled into the vortex.  Soon they were all gone.

I reassembled myself into one and then landed near the huge centaur creature.  MoSh landed near me.  The centaur creature transformed into Nomad, further confirming the images at the beginning of this dream were mere illusions.  He couldn't have been there if he was being ambushed by Templars.  I asked if he was ok.  He was coughing up dark energy.  I used Touch My Heart to cleanse dark energy.  He was pissed.  He said he was going after their base.  My song wasn't done yet.

"Nomad!  Wait a minute!" I yelled after him, "I'm not done healing you!"  I followed after him through a portal, but I never found the other side.  Everything faded to black and I woke.

----------


## Loaf

> He pulled out a contract with a signature glowing in red.  He said the fool didn't even remember signing it.  The fool didn't even believe demons existed.  That kind is so easy to fool.



.... oops.

Last time I signed my name was... oh shit, recently. When I went into that hospital I was forced to sign that paper. I wonder if its related...  :Confused:

----------


## Zoe

It looks like the Templars are following through on their plan to turn you against each other. Maybe you all should adopt the policy of assuming any negative behavior from each other is a trick until it is confirmed IWL.

----------


## Portalboat

Yep, I agree.

----------


## Raven Knight

When I woke up this morning I had memories of dream fragments.  When I start typing up the fragments, more memories usually come with those memories allowing me to fill in a quite detailed dream.  This time, however, when I tried to recall more memories I lost the ones I had previously remembered.  :Sad:  So now all I can be certain of is a vague memory of taking MoSh to the Healing Glen to receive some healing from the Frost Giant.  :Sad:

----------


## Baron Samedi

My access to and strength of electronic communications has been waning.  Thank you for helping me. I totally remember that dream. Anyway, I will keep in touch as much as I can. If not, always, _always in dreams._

----------


## Loaf

> My access to and strength of electronic communications has been waning.  Thank you for helping me. I totally remember that dream. Anyway, I will keep in touch as much as I can. If not, always, _always in dreams._



 :Sad:                   .

----------


## Raven Knight

Note:  I texted Allison to see if she was interested in going on a Stargate dream tonight, but I didn't get a response before going to bed.  So I decided I would go find her in the dream state to see if she wanted to come along.  I fell asleep with this in mind and, using my light / sound machine, slipped into a WILD.

I was in a green field.  There was a woman right in front of me.  She was dressed in a kimono and was smiling at me.  I recognized Asuka.  I asked if she needed something.  I asked where MoSh was.  She said she needed to go home to see MoSh.  She took a bag out and handed me a cookie.  She said MoSh had thought I might like it.  I thanked her and tried the cookie.  It was delicious!  And I told her so.  She turned slightly red at the compliment and had a big smile.  I focused on Through the Never and on getting to MoSh's inner world.  A portal opened and both Asuka and I went through

On the other side we were in a house.  It looked familiar.  I knew we were in MoSh's inner world.  I looked around but I didn't see MoSh.  I wondered where he had gone.  Asuka was also looking around.  She said she was going to go lie down for a bit anyway, and MoSh would be back before long.  She left the room.  I went back to my original plan going to find Allison.  I used Through the Never by Metallica again to open a portal to find Allison.  A portal opened and I went through

I was now in the biodome.  Allison was standing there looking around.  I wondered if she was lucid.  I went over to her and touched her shoulder.  She looked over at me and said hello.  I asked if she wanted to come with me to a Stargate world.

"Stargate?" she asked excitedly, "Where?"

"I'll take that as a 'yes' to the Stargate world," I said, "And in case you didn't already know, this is a dream."

"A dream?" she asked, "Sweet!  Let's go!"

I opened another portal, focusing on getting to a Stargate dimension where we would be needed.  A portal opened up and both of us went through

On the other side of the portal we were in a large holding area.  There were a lot of people in the room with us.  I wondered what situation we had stepped into.  There were so many people that no one seemed to notice our strange arrival.  No one seemed to be too interested in even looking for a way out.  I wondered why they were so quick to give up.  I looked around the room for a possible exit.  I didn't see one.  I saw a possible exit through the ceiling.  I was about to fly up and check it out when the big iron gates came open.  Now both Allison and I were looking in that direction.

In the doorway there were several Jaffe guards holding their beam weapons.  I also spotted a couple of people.  Sha'uri was one of them.  The other was a man I recognized as Apophis.  It was Sha'uri that attracted my attention.  I remembered my intention of getting the Goa'uld out of her.  They came into the room.

" Sha'uri!" came a voice from behind me.  I turned and recognized Daniel from SG1.  He was trying to pull away from Sam and O'Neil to directly attack the Jaffe with Sha'uri.  I went right over in front of Daniel.  I told him I had a plan to get Sha'uri out of there, but it wouldn't help if he ended up dead.  He asked who I was.

Apophis told everyone to get on their knees, the new hosts would be selected now.  The Jaffe guards were going through the room forcing people who resisted down on their knees.  That was effective with everyone in the room except for Allison and me.  We both refused.

"I said down on your knees!" Apophis demanded again.

"Bow down to you?" I asked scornfully, "You have GOT to be kidding!"

"Are you crazy?" someone whispered from the group of kneeling people.

Allison didn't respond with words she responded by transforming into a werewolf and snarling menacingly.  All of the prisoners moved away from her and the Jaffe were staring.

"I'm going to grab Sha'uri," I said, "I'm sure you can handle a few Jaffe."  She snorted at me, which I took as a 'yes' answer.  She was just tearing into her first Jaffe when I headed straight for the gate.  I used TK to lift Sha'uri right off of her feet and carried her from the prison.

"STOP THEM!" Apophis was yelling from behind me.  Jaffe were coming after me now.  I formed Witchblade into armor and a sword.  A tendril of Witchblade wrapped around Sha'uri to be sure she didn't disappear.  My sword cut right through their armor.  It seemed like they were just going to keep coming when someone came from the prison area.  It was a Jaffe with a huge gash through him.  He just had time to say Apophis was in danger before he collapsed.  The Jaffe took off for the prison.  I killed a couple more as they headed for the prison.  I then moved Sha'uri to a sheltered area behind the prison building.  I could hear vicious snarling and growling from inside as well as a lot of yelling and screaming.  The sound of asshole Jaffe dying perfect.

I used the song Liberate by Disturbed to free Sha'uri from the control of the Goa'uld.  'Liberate your mind, you motherf-er, you're so narrow-minded, so narrow-minded, so liberate your mind, now motherf-er, will you liberate your mind, this time!"

The glow in Sha'uri's eyes faded and the life seemed to come back into them.  She was very disoriented.

"Where am I?" she asked, "Who are you?  Where's Daniel?"

"Daniel's fine," I told Sha'uri, "You can see him in just a minute first we need to get that nasty parasite out of you"

How to get that thing out of her?  I realized I didn't really have a plan for that  Crap!

"What's happening to me?" Sha'uri asked, "It's taking over again get that thing OUT OF ME!"

Ok no time to lose  I focused on trying to sense exactly where the Goa'uld was wrapped around the upper part of her spine.  Could I force it to do something it didn't want to do?  Telepathic control?  I focused on the song Master of Puppets by Metallica.  "Master of Puppets I'm pulling your strings, twisting your mind and smashing your dreams, blinded by me, you can't see a thing, just call my name, 'cause I'll hear you scream, Master, Master!"  I telepathically commanded the Goa'uld to exit Sha'uri's body and it did.  It came out the same way it went in, through a spot at the base of her skull.  She screamed as it came out, it clearly hurt, but it didn't take long.  I toasted the Goa'uld with a fireball and then used Voices to heal the wound in Sha'uri's neck.

"It's gone," I told her, "Your mind is your own again."

Sha'uri felt around at the base of her neck.  "Is it really gone?"

"Sha'uri!" Daniel yelled from the front of the building.  Sha'uri ran for them, I followed her.  Allison was out front and she looked quite pleased with herself.  She was human again.  Sha'uri rushed into Daniel's arms.  I saw Teal'c standing near Sam.  He was looking around nervously as if he expected more enemies.  I was going to go over to say something to Allison when everything around me faded to black and I woke.

----------


## Man of Shred

Dream Cookies! :smiley:

----------


## Raven Knight

I was in the living room with my mother.  We were watching a television show.  I watch it a bit but I can't make sense of it.  I decide I don't want to bother watching it.  I pulled my laptop out and booted it up.  It loaded straight to what looked like a combination of Flashchat and Skype.  I checked to see who was online.  I knew a few of them.  People from Dreamviews.  Nomad, MoSh, Mowglycdb, Mzzkc, and Loaf.  I wondered where Allison was if she was on, everyone in the chat group would be there!  So I decided to join in.

I said hello.  The first thing that happened was Mowglycdb left.  I wondered if he had left because I came I thought maybe he was upset with me.  It was silent for a bit, so I said hello again and asked how everyone was doing.  Mzzkc said he was doing fine with a wave of dream demons after him.  I said I would certainly help him with them, and I thought Nomad and MoSh would, too.  Nomad immediately told me not to go volunteering him for anything.  MoSh agreed with that.  Mzzkc said he'd gotten enough trouble from me, so he didn't want me in his dreams.  He'd rather have the dream demons!  He also left the chat.  I asked what was wrong with everyone?  Did I do something?  Loaf said no, all I did was lead a bunch of weird shit that's not even supposed to exist right into his dreams it's not supposed to exist, but now every single dream is filled with dark energy and disturbing images of death and violence, all because of me.  He told me to go fuck myself and then left.  Um I'd gotten a really nice greeting there was everyone mad at me?

So now it was just Nomad, MoSh, and me.  I asked them if they had any idea why everyone was suddenly mad at me.  MoSh said he would have thought it had been pretty clear to me.  Nomad said the attacks they are getting are all my fault.  Before I had butted in there hadn't been any attacks.  I pointed out that Nomad had contacted me, not the other way around.  Nomad said he hadn't known about what would happen.  MoSh said if he'd known what trouble I would be he would've never agreed to dream with me.  Ok.  That seemed too odd.  I asked them if they had negative energy.  They both said yes, it was from me.  I told them I was leaving for now.  Both of them said good riddance.  I figured I would go into their dreams and use healing spells on them.  Either the messages were fake or they had negative energy.  Either way the healing would be ok.  I logged off of the chat and closed my computer.

My mother had stopped watching television.  I went into my room.  There was a book on my dresser.  I looked at it.  The title was Journey Beyond Dreams.  It was by me?  My name was on the dust jacket.  I felt too crappy to be too happy about it.  I was thinking about Nomad and MoSh and what about the others?  Were they also infected with negative energy?  Whether they wanted me there or not I had to do a healing spell on all of them.  Maybe then I should stay away from them all  I lied down on my bed still holding my book.  It seemed like someone was going to try to take it away.  I wanted to feel happy about having a book published.  I focused my thoughts on the book.  I knew it was about my early dreams, when I was dreaming with my ex boyfriend.  I thought about the book for a bit but then my thoughts went back to the chat.  I logged back on the computer.  They were all on again.  I didn't say hello or anything else.  I typed in:

I know who you all are, you Templar bastards!  Get off of this chat and leave us the FUCK ALONE!  It's never going to work, so just GO AWAY!

I logged off without waiting for their responses.  I went into the living room and showed my mother the book I had written.  She seemed very happy for me.  She said it was wonderful that I had gotten a novel published.  She said the friends I had invited were here.  I asked who.  She indicated the front door.  I went and opened it.  Outside I saw Nomad and MoSh, physically at my house.  The chat was definitely fake, although that was what I had thought.  Everything around me faded to black as I woke.

----------


## Loaf

> Loaf said no, all I did was lead a bunch of weird shit that's not even supposed to exist right into his dreams… it's not supposed to exist, but now every single dream is filled with dark energy and disturbing images of death and violence, all because of me.  He told me to go fuck myself and then left.



That is so not me.

----------


## Mzzkc

> Mzzkc said he'd gotten enough trouble from me, so he didn't want me in his dreams.



What trouble? It's been nothing but good times so far. Sure, the recent influx of nightmares and disturbing dream content is odd for me, but it's nothing I can't handle. =P

Oh, and you're more than welcome to help out if you think you can/would be willing to. ^.^

----------


## Raven Knight

I was in a normal looking town.  I walked down a street for a while.  It was winter, like the winters we used to have in Utah really cold, lots of snow, gray skies.  The odd thing is I don't feel the cold even though I wasn't wearing a coat.  I thought that was because I had been inside a warm building before and it would take a while for the cold to strip the warmth from my body.  Thus I talked myself out of doing a reality check.  The strange location, however, seemed to make me semi-lucid.

I continued down the road.  I was looking for someone I knew.  Anyone I knew.  I wanted to see if it was really them or a DC.  I came to an empty lot.  There were some people there talking.  I recognized one of them!  It was MoSh!  I had found someone!  I was very happy about that.  I went over to talk to MoSh, but one of the other people interfered with me.  I knew right away it was one of those damn Templar viewers.  I pushed him out of the way and continued towards MoSh.  The viewer behind me laughed and said my friend had already decided to join them.  I turned around and scoffed at that idea.  I said it wouldn't happen.  He said it had happened once he and his associates had pointed out the recent advances in the care of the mentally ill and that it would be a tragedy if there was an accident of some kind  I wanted to punch him in the face.  He said that since I clearly saw I was too late to prevent my friend from agreeing maybe they could make a proposition to me, too.

I didn't respond directly to the Templar, a song came to mind and I went with it The Game by Disturbed, after all they clearly thought this was some kind of stupid game.  "Tell me exactly what am I supposed to do?  Now that I have allowed you to beat me?  Do you think that we could play another game?  Maybe I can win this time?  I kind of like the misery you put me through.  Darling, you can trust me completely.  If you even try to look the other way,  I think that I could kill this time!"

There were two other Templars still over there talking to MoSh.  It didn't look to me like he had agreed to do anything.  He also didn't seem lucid.  I threw two quick energy blasts over at those Templars, spinning discs of energy that sliced them neatly in half.  The astral bodies disappeared.  The Templar in front of me backed away a bit

"It doesn't really seem I'm getting through to you.  Though I see you weeping so sweetly.  I think that you might have to take another taste, a little bit of hell this time!  You little bitch, you went and you told A LIE!  Now you will never tell another.  A LIE!  You little bitch, you went and you told A LIE!  NEVER FUCKING LIE TO ME!"  With the end of the abridged song I threw one more energy disc that cut the last Templar in half.  That astral body also disappeared.  I went over to MoSh.

"You wouldn't believe the shit those people expected me to believe!" he said, clearly pissed off.  I asked if he'd actually signed anything.  He was mad at me now.  He asked when I'd started thinking he was stupid.  I said I didn't think that, but they can be tricky.  He didn't even respond to that with more than a dirty look.  It seemed there was negative energy.  I focused on the song Touch My Heart to clean it up.  When the healing spell was done MoSh was looking at me strangely.  He smiled and said hi, and then he disappeared.  I guessed he had woken up.  Crap.  Another possible shared dream wasted by Templar bastards

But I wasn't ready to give up yet.  I was still semi-lucid, becoming more lucid as I focused on it, so I was going to the moon.  Maybe someone would be there.  I opened a portal to the moon.  To the biodome.  It opened and I went through

But I didn't find myself on the biodome.  Instead I was on the surface of the moon.  I wondered why I had missed my destination.  I looked around and spotted someone.  Nomad was there!  I wondered what he was doing.  He was in his vampire form, crouched down on the moon looking intently at something on the ground.  I got closer and saw he was doodling in the moon dust?  I was about to ask him what he was doing when a portal opened in the surface of the moon.  A disgusting looking black tentacle came from the portal and wrapped around Nomad's leg, pulling him in.  Oh, crap!  Not again!  I went to the edge of the portal and sent a tendril of Witchblade in after him.  It formed an armor harness around Nomad and then the end of it formed razor sharp spikes before wrapping around the tentacle holding him and slicing right through it.  Once the tentacle released I used the strength of the Witchblade and pulled Nomad back out of the portal before it closed.  I sat on the surface of the moon, considerably annoyed at the persistence of these Templar bastards and other assorted negative entities.

"Why'd you have to go and interfere like that?" Nomad was asking.  He was getting pissed off at me?!  I knew it was probably negative energy, but by now I was absorbing a bit too much negative energy of my own.  I stood up and looked over at him, trying to keep the negative energy under control while he was saying something about having everything under control I think, I was focused on negative energy so I didn't hear exactly what he said.  I closed my eyes and focused on fighting the negative energy.  Nomad finally stopped talking, and I was fighting back the urge to tell him to go fuck a Templar and then I found myself getting hugged?!  My eyes snapped open to see it was Nomad hugging me now.  He said he hadn't meant to get mad at me, and wanted to thank me for helping him.  The negative energy I was fighting drained away and I hugged him back.  I used the song Touch My Heart to cleanse away any remaining negative energy.  Everything around me faded to black and I woke.

----------


## Raven Knight

> Oh, and you're more than welcome to help out if you think you can/would be willing to. ^.^



I would always be willing to help if you need it!  ::D:  If you know when we chat, just say something or drop me a PM.  In a dream, just call (telepathically)... it seems to work for Nomad!  ::D:

----------


## Robo

You wouldn't mind If I contacted you in a dream would you?  It would probly be awhile before I am lucid enough to think to do so, but I just want to make sure its alright.

----------


## Raven Knight

> You wouldn't mind If I contacted you in a dream would you?  It would probly be awhile before I am lucid enough to think to do so, but I just want to make sure its alright.



Sure.  You can contact me on the dream plane any time you want.  Is there any way I will recognize you?  I will most likely appear like an Assassin off of Assassin's Creed, or maybe something similar to Sorceress Edea off of Final Fantasy VIII (my Queen of Night form)

----------


## Robo

Honestly I don't know what my main form is while I'm dreaming, Haven't looked in a mirror when I'm dreaming.  In RL I have curly red hair, so maybe I'll look like that.  ::?:

----------


## Raven Knight

I fell asleep with my only goal being to stop by MoSh's inner world to see their baby.  I think all of this continuous fighting has been leaving me feeling drained.  I was thinking it wouldn't hurt to take one dream just to relax a bit.  Maybe just one night without being constantly attacked  It has been giving me a lot of negative energy  I fell asleep with this in mind, and using my light / sound machine, I slipped into a WILD.

I was flying high in the sky over green fields and mountains.  There was a town down below.  I watched the town below.  All of the houses were tiny and the people walking around were like ants.  I flew over houses, a few shopping areas, a large school with people running around on an athletic field.  As I was soaring over the athletic field something looked wrong was that a game going on?  Or a zombie feeding frenzy?  I flew around in a large circle to see what was going on down there.  It was a game of soccer.  No zombies present.  Why had I thought there were zombies?  I really must be fighting too much now I see enemies where there aren't any!

I was hovering and looking at the athletic field below when I got run over in mid air by a Boeing 787!  I was pulled into a jet engine!  Witchblade formed and protected me from the turbines, and totally trashed it.  The engine exploded as I was thrown out.  I looked after the plane and saw it flying away from me with a wing in flames.  The plane crashed into the ground near the foot of a mountain.  It crashed into the ground and exploded.  I was just hovering there watching that now.  Oops I looked down at the athletic field to see if anyone had noticed what had happened.  No one seemed to be behaving differently in spite of the explosion.  I flew off over the mountains and out of sight of the destruction before anyone spotted me.

I flew over the trees and forests.  It was beautiful.  I reached an ocean.  I dove into the water and transformed into a mermaid.  I swam around on the bottom of the sea through an array of colorful coral and fish.  It was all so beautiful.  I thought it should be relaxing.  And it was to a certain degree but for some reason I couldn't completely relax.  Was I supposed to be doing something else?  Going somewhere?  Was I forgetting something?  The feeling that I get when I know I'm forgetting something but can't figure out what.  Everything around me faded to black as I woke.

----------


## Raven Knight

I am in a house with my mother, my brother, and my grandmother in a house I didn't recognize.  This didn't seem odd to me at all.  I heard my mother talking with a man I didn't know.  She was talking about boring business stuff so I decided to leave.  I knew exactly where to go as if I'd lived there for years.  I went out back and pulled the third cabinet on the left side.  It actually looked like it shouldn't open.  But if done just right there!  It opened and revealed a secret passage.  I went in and closed it behind me.  I went up a flight of hidden stairs to a hidden room in the attic.  There were lots of cool things there.  Old antique books, jewelry that looked like it might be worth money.  There was also a bed there.  I lied down on it a bit until I got bored and finally went back downstairs.

My mom was waiting impatiently for me.  She said we had to go now.  I asked why.  She said our neighbor was a serial killer and he would certainly come for us.  I told her about the secret passage leading to the hidden room.  I told her we'd be safe there if something happened.  He surely didn't.  My mother said there wasn't enough time.  Everything was already packed and ready to go.  I wanted to go get some stuff from the secret room.  The jewels at least.  Those would be easy to move.  Maybe a book or two.  I hurried to the secret room against my mother's protests.  I grabbed a box and dumped a bunch of jewelry into it.  I also tossed in a couple of my more interesting books.  I ran downstairs to catch up with them.  Everyone was leaving!  Leaving without me!  I ran after the pickup truck with the last of our stuff.  I jumped and flew.  I didn't think flying was odd.  I was still holding the box out in front of me.  There was a man in the back of the pickup.  I wanted him to take the box.  He refused.  He said I was too late, I was out of luck.  I was flying after the truck still when everything faded to black and I woke

False Awakening

I sat up in my bed.  I needed to record the dream.  There was plenty of moonlight.  Perfect!  I could see what I was writing!  I pulled out a pad of paper and a pencil and started to write the pencil broke.  Damn!  I looked for another writing utensil.  I found a pen.  Ok.  Now where did I put my pad of paper?!  Damn!  I was going to forget the dream!  I looked around and finally found another pad of paper.  Good enough.  I was about to start writing when Midna came over and wanted attention.  I stroked her.  She suddenly stepped back and looked intently to a point in the room where I didn't see anything.  She arched her back and hissed.  What was she looking at?  I didn't see anything.  She must be seeing something that my human eyes could not see.  There was an unseen presence in my room.  Midna hissed again.  And from Midna's reaction it wasn't friendly.  I was considering my options when I woke for real.

----------


## Baron Samedi

My mom has recurring dreams about a hidden room in a house. She has had them for years.

----------


## Loaf

> My mom has recurring dreams about a hidden room in a house. She has had them for years.



Thats where they stashed the bodies!

----------


## Baron Samedi

> I am in a house with my mother, my brother, and my grandmother in a house I didn't recognize.  This didn't seem odd to me at all.  I heard my mother talking with a man I didn't know.  She was talking about boring business stuff so I decided to leave.  I knew exactly where to go as if I'd lived there for years.  I went out back and pulled the third cabinet on the left side.  It actually looked like it shouldn't open.  But if done just right there!  It opened and revealed a secret passage.  I went in and closed it behind me.  *I went up a flight of hidden stairs to a hidden room in the attic.  There were lots of cool things there.  Old antique books, jewelry that looked like it might be worth money.  There was also a bed there.  I lied down on it a bit until I got bored and finally went back downstairs.*
> 
> My mom was waiting impatiently for me.  She said we had to go now.  I asked why.  She said our neighbor was a serial killer and he would certainly come for us. * I told her about the secret passage leading to the hidden room.  I told her we'd be safe there if something happened.*  He surely didn't.  My mother said there wasn't enough time.  Everything was already packed and ready to go.  I wanted to go get some stuff from the secret room.  The jewels at least.  Those would be easy to move.  Maybe a book or two.  I hurried to the secret room against my mother's protests.  I grabbed a box and dumped a bunch of jewelry into it.  I also tossed in a couple of my more interesting books.  I ran downstairs to catch up with them.  Everyone was leaving!  Leaving without me!  I ran after the pickup truck with the last of our stuff.  I jumped and flew.  I didn't think flying was odd.  I was still holding the box out in front of me.  There was a man in the back of the pickup.  I wanted him to take the box.  He refused.  He said I was too late, I was out of luck.  I was flying after the truck still when everything faded to black and I woke
> 
> False Awakening
> 
> I sat up in my bed.  I needed to record the dream.  There was plenty of moonlight.  Perfect!  I could see what I was writing!  I pulled out a pad of paper and a pencil and started to write the pencil broke.  Damn!  I looked for another writing utensil.  I found a pen.  Ok.  Now where did I put my pad of paper?!  Damn!  I was going to forget the dream!  I looked around and finally found another pad of paper.  Good enough.  I was about to start writing when Midna came over and wanted attention.  I stroked her.  She suddenly stepped back and looked intently to a point in the room where I didn't see anything.  She arched her back and hissed.  What was she looking at?  I didn't see anything.  She must be seeing something that my human eyes could not see.  There was an unseen presence in my room.  Midna hissed again.  And from Midna's reaction it wasn't friendly.  I was considering my options when I woke for real.







> Thats where they stashed the bodies!



Doesn't sound like it to me.

----------


## Loaf

I was referring to your moms dreams, hence the quote.

----------


## Raven Knight

I fell asleep with my light / sound machine on and a few plans.  My fist plan was to meet Pablo to help him find a friend, my second plan would be to heal Nomad, and the final plan for the evening was to meet up with Allison and Jen in a world of chocolate.  I fell asleep and slipped into a WILD

I was in my  own bedroom.  I knew I was dreaming, though.  I left my bedroom and entered the living room which didn't look like my normal living room.  Ok, now the plan was to meet up with Pablo.  I focused on using Through the Never by Metallica to open a portal and on directing that portal to Pablo.  A portal opened and I went through

On the other side I was in a forest clearing.  Pablo was there.  I immediately knew it was him.  He was in his human form and holding a bunny.  He was petting the bunny.  The bunny was cute.  He looked up at me when I came through a portal.  I asked him if he was lucid.  I identified myself as Raven and said he would be wanting to do a reality check.  He asked why.  I said because he was dreaming.  I said I wanted to pet his bunny.  He said that was ok.  I went over and petted the bunny.  It was a friendly bunny.  So cute!  After that Pablo put the bunny down and it hopped away.  Pablo turned to a fox and chased after it.  What the?

"Wait a sec!" I called after him before chasing after the fox.  I was getting nowhere trying to chase after a fox as a human.  I used Of Wolf and Man by Metallica to transform into a panther.  As a cat I chased the fox who was chasing the rabbit.  I went through the trees quickly and finally managed to pounce on the fox.  I pinned the fox for a bit then got off of him.  He changed into Fox McCloud.  I changed back to my normal form.  Fox McCloud was looking at me strangely now.  I said he should do a reality check, and then he had wanted to find his friend named um Legnar?

Fox McCloud seemed to understand that.  I said he would have to open the portal since I know absolutely nothing about Legnar.  He looked around.  I asked how he usually opens a portal.  He seemed to hesitate.  I thought that was odd since he frequently shows up in other places.  I mentioned that.  He said it just happens.  I told him I could help him open a portal  I told him to control the destination.  I focused on Through the Never and on opening a portal, but I wanted to leave control of that portal up to Pablo.  A portal opened and we both went through

On the other side we were on a street.  There was someone else there.  I didn't recognize them.  Pablo went over towards him, changing back to his human form.  I walked over towards them.  I was still watching them talk when everything around me faded to black and I woke.

----------


## Raven Knight

I woke up after my first dream, but I still had some more plans.  I decided I would try to do a second WILD by using my light / sound machine again.  I've never tried to do a second WILD in a night, so I thought I would do it tonight.  My goal was to do healing on Nomad; I used my light / sound machine and slipped into a WILD

I was in the biodome.  I looked around to see where I was.  I recognized the place.  I wondered where Nomad was.  I wanted to find him so I could do the healing spell.  I looked around for a bit but I didn't see him.  I wondered if he was having more problems with those stinking Templars.  I focused on Through the Never by Metallica to open a portal to find Nomad.  A portal opened and I went through

On the other side I was on the moon.  There were lots of Templars there.  I looked around.  I didn't see Nomad, but I figured these assholes were part of the reason he hadn't been on the moon.  There were lots of them.  I saw a giant snake flying through the air shooting green flames at Templars.  Well I had found MoSh at least  I focused on Divide by Disturbed to split myself into multiples.  "I'm one impressive motherf-er now wouldn't you say?  Divide!  Divide!  Divide!  Divide!"  I split until there were 256 of me there.  I absently noticed that each of the 256 of me was riding on a large winged black panther.  I flew into the group of Templars and attacked them, shooting blasts of lightning and fire fused together.

I was fighting the Templars when they all seemed distracted.  I looked where they were looking.  A large mechanical centaur?!  It was a bit hard to focus with 256 of me, but the centaur clearly had too many arms and too many legs and um whatever.  It was attacking the Templars, told the Templars to go fuck themselves.  Good enough.  One of the Templars said they should focus their attacks on the mech.  They all took off.  What?!  Hey!

"Come back here, you flakey jerks!" I yelled, "Don't turn your back on me, I won't be ignored!"  All 256 of me reunited into one as I followed after the Templars as they centered in on the centaur mech.  The mech had a shield around it.  I sent a wave of flames and lightning after the Templars, incinerating many of them.  The flames washed over the shield around the mech without doing any damage.  The remaining Templars turned from the mech to attack me now but veered away as I sent another wave of fire and lightning.  One of them called for a retreat.  They turned away from me and ran right into MoSh and a blast of green flames.

I landed on the surface of the moon when the Templars were gone.  Nomad was there.  I told him I had been looking for him.  It was time for that healing.  He looked at me.

"Him, too," Nomad said as he pointed at the giant snake still flying around, "They were hitting him with dark energy."

"No problem," I said.  I waved to the snake.  MoSh finally came down and landed on the moon.  He hissed loudly in my face.  "Nice," I said to MoSh, "If I suffered from ophiophobia (fear of snakes) I would be running for the hills as we speak, probably with soiled pants."

MoSh changed to his human form and looked at me strangely.  We teleported to the biodome.  Once we were there we did a healing to purge dark energy out of all of us.  I then uses Voices from the Macross Plus soundtrack to focus on healing Nomad's cold and sinus problems.  The entire glen was filled with golden energy.  I was just finishing with the Voices healing on Nomad when everything around me faded to black and I woke.

----------


## Baron Samedi

AWESOME! I love sharing dreams! I love it!

You didn't realized you turned into a great black dragon. Funny!

----------


## Raven Knight

I was in a forest near a cottage in the woods.  I looked around to see where I was.  I liked the cottage.  It looked very welcoming.  I headed down a path towards the cottage.  I was thinking maybe I shouldn't be there.  I was feeling kind of nervous.  I'd wanted to knock on the door, but now I wasn't sure if I should.  I lost my nerve and walked away from the house.  I was leaving the house when I ran into Allison.  She was on her way to the house.  Allison asked me where I was going.  I said I was going home.  She asked why.  She said we were here for chocolate.  Silver was certainly in the cottage.  She went up to the door and I followed her.  The door opened and I recognized the person inside.  It was Pixie!  I thought about that a bit and remembered she does not exist on our physical plane so this must be a dream!  Just to confirm I did a nose pinch reality check and found out for sure that I was dreaming.

Shortly after I became lucid Silver came out.  We went to a place not far from the cottage and made chocolate.  It was raining Hershey's kisses.  I planted some m&m bushes.  I half expected the m&m's from the bushes to taste like shit but they didn't.  They were a colorful assortment of chocolate candies.  Dark chocolate, milk chocolate, white chocolate  A stream flowing through the clearing turned to chocolate.  Some flower buds opened up to reveal chocolate cupcakes.  The trees were bearing chocolate instead of fruit.  The rocks were crunchy chocolate cookies and the dirt was powdered chocolate.  Everything there was chocolate and all of it was delicious!  It was a chocoholic's dream come true!  Of course it was a dream a chocoholic's dream.  I was thinking my best friend's mother and my own mother would love to be there.  I wondered how many other chocoholics would like to be there a lot.  But they weren't.  We spent some time indulging in chocolate and the best part was there were no calories in any of it!

----------


## Baron Samedi

Yeah! A chocolate dream. You know, the volcano in my inner world is made of pure chocolate.

Let's plant candy and all kinds of crazy food trees in the Biodome! We will have a whole grove of food trees. I am going to plant a blackberry pie tree.

Oh, yeah, and an amusement park. With video games! Dream video games.

----------


## Mea

> Doesn't sound like it to me.



*Actually, loaf may be right. It was maybe me in the room.*

1-18-10

It was more of a regular dream, but I kept slipping back and forth...and it was another moving dream, but I was someone else, and I was moving to another planet?

I don't recall all of it, but there were some things...a baby who only had one foot. So I had made this odd squishy sort of other foot shoe for her. And I had brought it to her mother, where she worked, because I was leaving, to move.

And there was a box, just one small box, and I was putting into it, things to bring with me? It was odd things, and I kept not going, because there was other things I had to put in the box.

There were three little tiny pairs of gold earrings, and two had stones in them. And something like a small stuffed animal, made from sheepskin with the fur. And some little things like that I was putting in the small box.

I was apparently going to ride with this guy who was going there in a truck, not to go with him, but just because he was going there...and I knew him in the dream. He knew these other people...

*But then it shifted into my own dreaming...



*

----------


## Baron Samedi

> *Actually, loaf may be right. It was maybe me in the room.*
> 
> 1-18-10
> 
> It was more of a regular dream, but I kept slipping back and forth...and it was another moving dream, but I was someone else, and I was moving to another planet?
> 
> I don't recall all of it, but there were some things...a baby who only had one foot. So I had made this odd squishy sort of other foot shoe for her. And I had brought it to her mother, where she worked, because I was leaving, to move.
> 
> And there was a box, just one small box, and I was putting into it, things to bring with me? It was odd things, and I kept not going, because there was other things I had to put in the box.
> ...



Loaf was just making a joke about my mother's dream, though.

That's really cool that you dreamt from Raven's perspective. Fascinating.

----------


## Raven Knight

Note:  I fell asleep with a list of plans for the night.  A lot to do, not much time to do it.  I used my light / sound machine and slipped into a WILD

I was in the biodome.  I looked around.  One of my first goals was to put up defenses for Angel to keep someone calling himself the Prince of Darkness out of her inner world.  I figured Nomad would have an easier time getting to her.  I would find Nomad first.  I walked through the biodome for a bit.  I looked into the koi pond and watched the fish.  I wanted to find Nomad.  I focused on finding Nomad.  As if on cue, Nomad entered the biodome through a portal.  He didn't look good.  There was a strange disgusting looking energy over him.  Maybe healing Nomad should come first  I went over to Nomad and focused on using the song Voices to heal him.  Golden healing energy flowed through him and seemed to wash the green gunk away.  The green gunk looked like mucus.  It was really quite disgusting.  Nomad said something about going inside and attacking the virus directly.  Um that would involve flying up his nose eeewww  Nomad was looking at me strangely.  He said that I hadn't minded doing it the last time  I didn't remember what he was talking about.  Then I made a connection in my head a movie, a rather old one, called 'Fantastic Voyage' where people shrank to tiny sizes and flew a vehicle inside someone else's body to well I didn't remember what they'd had to do in there  But what good could that do when we weren't on the physical plane?

"Well," I said, "Ok I guess we can try it"  It still kind of turned me off  I focused on summoning my Fire Valkyrie.  In Fantastic Voyage they'd used a submarine type vehicle.  A Fire Valkyrie would certainly work.  I teleported into the Fire Valkyrie and adjusted the controls.  The Fire Valkyrie, with me in it, shrank to the size of a toy.  I flew around the head of a now giant Nomad.  I telepathically told him it would work better if we were in the astral plane near his physical sleeping body.  He grabbed my Fire Valkyrie and peered in through the window.  I waved at the giant.  He opened a portal and we went through

On the other side I could see the giant Nomad beside me and another giant Nomad sleeping in bed.  Nomad shrank down so small I couldn't see him  I adjusted the controls on my Fire Valkyrie and shrank even smaller.  Now one of the Nomads was his proper size hovering outside.  The one sleeping was impossibly huge I felt smaller than a bug.  Nomad flew up his own nose eeewww  ::barf::  Was I really going in there?  Gross mucus all over my Fire Valkyrie  I tried to forget where I was going and flew in after Nomad

Ok gross I was flying my Fire Valkyrie in a giant nose  ::barf::  The enemies to be found were viruses.  Like giant space amoeba.

That's what I told myself they were as I blasted them with the energy from my weapons.  I saw Nomad outside doing the same thing.  The space amoeba tried to wrap themselves around my ship but the shields kept them off.  Once all of the space amoeba were destroyed I flew out the same way I got in  ::barf::  I floored the speed on my Fire Valkyrie into space and then back through the atmosphere to trigger the burn of re-entry.  I was thinking there would be mucus all over my ship and that idea grossed me out.  When I was sure the ship was cleansed I flew back to space again and headed for the moon to land.  I landed in the landing bay of the moon tower and got out.  I had been right my Fire Valkyrie was clean.

I was walking away from the Fire Valkyrie when I saw Nomad was in the room with me.  He looked like he was waiting for something.  He asked if I had lost my lucidity.  I said no, I knew this was a dream.  He said he was ready for the CSI dream I had planned.  I said I thought we were going to put up defenses for Angel.  He said we couldn't do that yet.  I asked why.  He said it would have to be in the next dream.  I asked why again.  He didn't seem to have an answer.  I wondered why he wouldn't tell me.  I figured it didn't really matter.  I focused on Through the Never and on finding a CSI world no wait I was going to do that dream with Allison so I changed my focus to Allison.  A portal opened and I went through.  On a strange impulse I slammed the portal before Nomad could follow me.

"Hey!" I heard Nomad say as the portal closed.  I wasn't sure why I'd done that but it seemed slightly comical.  I saw I was in a forest.  Allison was standing there looking at me.  She had a strange look on her face.  I asked her if she was lucid.  I told her to do a reality check  She hadn't responded before a portal opened and Nomad came through.  I couldn't help but start laughing.  Nomad looked over at me and asked me why I had closed the portal on him.  I said I was just playing around.  Allison was staring at Nomad now.  I thought I heard her growl.  Nomad must have heard her growl because he looked at her oddly.  I went over to Allison and repeated to do a reality check, she was currently growling at Nomad.  She growled at me.  I told her Sara Sidle was waiting for her.  That got her attention.  She said she was ready to go.  I focused on Through the Never and on finding a CSI world.  A portal opened and we all went through

On the other side of the portal we were in an alley.  I saw that Nomad had changed to his normal human form he'd previously been a vampire.  Grissom was standing in the alley.  He looked over at the three of us.  He asked what we were doing standing there.  He told Allison to go inside and help Sara, Nomad and I should look for any sign of the getaway vehicle.  This seemed odd to me.  Allison said Grissom is the boss and went in through a side door to find Sara.  I looked at Nomad.  Grissom said he meant now, not next week.  He went inside.

I went over to where Grissom had indicated.  There were fresh tire tracks as well as boot marks leading up to them.  It was pretty obvious.  From the tire tracks it was clear the vehicle had taken off in a hurry.  There was also signs of a struggle near the vehicle.  I heard something from behind a dumpster in the alley.  I went over to investigate.  I looked behind the dumpster and saw a kid back there.  I wondered if the kid had seen anything.  I was trying to be nice as I asked if he had seen the vehicle that took off.  He started screaming.  His skin turned pale white as paper, his eyes turned to solid black holes and his mouth was one huge black hole.  His scream sounded like a thousand angry cats.  The sound was horrible.

It surprised me so much that I took a step backward and would have fallen flat on my ass if Nomad hadn't been there.  Grissom, Allison, and Sara all came running out.

The Grudge kid jumped from behind the dumpster and attacked Sara.  Sara pulled out her gun and fired at the creature no effect.  Allison pulled out a sword and cut it in half.  She looked annoyed.  She yelled at the dead creature that she wanted to have a normal fucking CSI dream with no fucking demons, so go away!

Grissom was looking at Allison strangely now.  He asked her if she had really just said she wanted a CSI *dream* without *demons* in it  She said yes.  She knew this was a dream, and she wanted to not see any demons this time.  Grissom just stared at her for a bit longer.  He was still staring at her when, at each end of the alley, people were coming in.  We were surrounded.  The people got closer, and they were zombies.

They looked like regular people who had recently become zombies  Allison was pissed.  She asked no one in particular why there always have to be zombies and demons intruding in her CSI dreams!  

Allison transformed into a werewolf, much to the shock of Grissom and Sara, and charged a zombie, tearing it apart.  Nomad and I also attacked the zombies.  I was using Damage, Inc. by Metallica to hit zombies with fire.  Nomad was shooting flames at the zombies.  The air was thick with smoke as zombies were burned.  Grissom and Sara didn't seem to know what to do.  They had just discovered that three of their team consisted of a werewolf and two people with apparent control over fire and they were also being attacked by the living dead.  I wondered if these people were real CSI's or if they were just Allison's DC's.  I thought if they were real CSI's then they'd never get this mystery explained!  We defeated all of the attacking zombies.  Grissom wanted to know what was going on.  Allison said those bastards keep fucking up her CSI dreams, that's what.  Can't she get some nice dream time alone with Sara Sidle?!  Sara looked at her strangely.  I wondered what she was thinking.  Before I got any farther on what to do now everything around us faded to black and I woke.

----------


## Raven Knight

I fell asleep and used my music without the light / sound machine I used an isochronic sound recording to help me focus and, though I lost part of my lucidity, I managed to slip into a second WILD while maintaining partial lucidity.

I was in the biodome.  I remembered what had to be done.  The idea was to put up protection for Angel's inner world.  I wanted to find Nomad to do that since he would be better able to locate Angel.  I also remembered that for some reason Nomad hadn't wanted to do that earlier.  I looked around in the biodome for a bit until I was able to find Nomad.
Astral defenses around Angel's Inner World.  I finally found Nomad.  I asked him if he was ready to go put up some defenses around Angel's inner world yet.  He said yes.  I still wasn't sure why we hadn't done that earlier, but I figured it didn't matter.  Nomad opened a portal and we went through.

On the other side of the portal we were in a garden.  Angel was there.  She went over and hugged Nomad.  Nomad said he was going to put some defenses up around the exterior of her inner world.  I said I would erect a shield from right there.  I focused on the song Blitzkrieg by Metallica to do that.  "Let us have peace, let us have light, let us escape the cruel night.  Let us have time, let the sun shine, let us beware the deadly sign!  The day is coming, Armageddon's near, inferno's coming, can we survive the blitzkrieg.  Save us from fate, save us from hate, save ourselves before it's too late!  Can we survive the blitzkrieg?"  The sphere of blue, gold, and white energy formed and expanded to surround the entire inner world.

Soon after that Nomad returned.  I asked him about the other part of this making sure the Prince of Darkness would stay put in his own inner world.  Nomad said that was next on his list.  He opened a portal and I followed him through.

I now found myself in a dark place.  It looked like something out of a dark fantasy game.  There was a castle on top of a mountain that looked like the perfect home for the evil villain of the game.

I was thinking that would be the perfect place for someone who calls himself the Prince of Darkness to live.  Nomad said he was going to take care of the outer barrier, and I could take care of the one I would create from inside.  I wasn't immediately sure what to do.  Then I remembered that I just needed to use the Blitzkrieg spell again but make it operate as a shield from both directions.  I did the spell and the sphere of energy expanded and surrounded this inner world.

Apparently someone in the castle was not happy to see the bright blue sky.  A huge bat like creature flew from the top of the tower and swooped down at me, clearly pissed.  It looked like a demon of some kind.  Was that the Prince of Darkness?  It sure looked like it.

"So you're the asshole who likes to pick on women?" I asked him, "How would you like to pick on me for a change?  That won't work out so well for you, though!"  He asked me what the fuck I was doing in his domain.  I told him I was making sure he didn't hurt anyone else.  He laughed at me and said there was nothing I could do to stop him.  Nomad came through a portal.  Now the Prince of Darkness was clearly more pissed at Nomad.  Nomad just laughed at him.  He told him to have fun playing with himself.  He opened a portal and we both went through it.  I heard the Prince of Darkness behind us yelling at us to not come back.  The portal closed behind us.  Nomad was still laughing.  I commented to Nomad that the same thing should be done with A and P so they couldn't attack MoSh any more and then I could try to heal A again since P went and fucked up everything I had done.  I focused on opening a portal to find P.  We exited the portal outside P's inner world, which was surrounded by a huge force field.  It appeared it was already sealed.  I wondered who had done that.  I opened another portal to find A.  There was another force field but this time I wanted in.  I focused on teleporting past the barrier.  I found I was permitted in.  So was Nomad.  We landed in a dark garden type area below

Nomad and I wandered through the garden for a while.  There was a building like a temple there.  I spotted a woman in front of that temple she was dressed entirely in black and her eyes were solid black.  It was A.

And it appeared she had more dark energy than ever.  She glared up at us.  There was no mistaking the fact she was pissed.  She attacked us.  But I remembered my goal it was to heal, not to fight.  I focused on the song Silver and Cold by AFI.  Witchblade formed and blocked a blast of dark energy she threw at me.  I was getting more pissed off at P every minute.  I tried not to focus on that too much, I just focused on my healing spell

"I... I came here by day, but I left here in darkness, and found you, found you on the way.  And now, it is silver and silent, it is silver and cold, you, in somber resplendence, I hold!  Your sins into me oh, my beautiful one, your sins into me, as a rapturous voice escapes, I will tremble a prayer, and I'll beg for forgiveness!  Your sins into, your sins into me, oh, my beautiful one!"

Nomad was helping me with the healing he had created a caduceus which was surrounding A.  She was cursing loudly at us both.  Her voice sounded like death "Light, like the flutter of wings, feel your hollow voice rushing into me as you're longing to sing.  So I... I will paint you in silver, I will wrap you in cold, I will lift up your voice as I fall.  Your sins into me, oh, my beautiful one, now, your sins into me, as a rapturous voice escapes, I will tremble a prayer, and I'll beg for forgiveness!  Your sins into, your sins into me!  I'll fall asleep for you, I only ask you turn away, I'll fall asleep for you, I only ask you turn, and you'll see... into me, oh, my beautiful one, now!"

During the entire song A didn't stop trying to attack Nomad and me.  Dark energy was pulled off of A and absorbed into the dark shard in my Witchblade.  There seemed to be an infinite amount of the crap!  Damn you, P!  A thousand curses on P!  How dare he interfere with my healing?!  I was still seething with anger at P when everything around me faded to black and I woke.

----------


## Robo

If you don't mind me asking, Who are thease  A and P people?  from what Ive gathered, they are Sydney's parents, and they are not nice people and mosh is Sydney's foster dad.  that's just what I have gotten from reading you and mosh's dream journals, Is this information correct?

----------


## Raven Knight

> If you don't mind me asking, Who are thease  A and P people?  from what Ive gathered, they are Sydney's parents, and they are not nice people and mosh is Sydney's foster dad.  that's just what I have gotten from reading you and mosh's dream journals, Is this information correct?



This is a rather long and complicated story which I'd rather not go into, and I use the initials A and P to protect those individual's privacy.  To make it as short as possible, A and P have been infected with dark energy and that dark energy would make them do terrible things to Sydney.  I have a goal of healing both of them of their dark energy, but protecting Sydney has to come first... I just hope A and P can still be healed.  ::sad2::  I have made some progress healing A, but P comes along and screws it up again!  :Mad:  And yes, MoSh and Sydney have gotten quite close in a foster dad / daughter or big brother / little sister relationship.  :smiley:

----------


## Portalboat

Have you always gotten into a WILD from your light/sound machine?

----------


## Robo

Good luck then, hopefully they can be healed, or at least made to leave you guys alone

----------


## Raven Knight

> Have you always gotten into a WILD from your light/sound machine?



It usually works when I focus on it, although there have been a few times it fails or I somehow loose lucidity as I enter the dream or end up the wrong place.  When I first started using it I hadn't realized I could use it to WILD... and I just used it with the hope it would somehow make it easier for me to DILD... which didn't work.  Overall I've had great success using it to WILD, though.  :boogie:  I also get some success from isochronic sound recordings... free ones can be downloaded at Iso-tones.

----------


## Royalpeach

Now that Portal brought it up, I'm starting to wonder. What exactly _is_ your light and sound machine? I'm picturing a disco ball that plays songs, but my best guess it that's not it.  ::D:  Is it a single device that projects light and plays sounds? Or did you retrofit your room with speakers and have your computer project a light show? Or am I totally off?

Also, if you ordered it from somewhere, could you share it with me? I've been looking for a good one for a long time. Quite frankly, though effective, sleeping with my "Dream Playlist" on my iPod has its drawbacks. I often wake up with the battery dead, the earphones unplugged, or my iPod mysteriously flung halfway across the room.  :tongue2:

----------


## Portalboat

> Now that Portal brought it up, I'm starting to wonder. What exactly _is_ your light and sound machine? I'm picturing a disco ball that plays songs, but my best guess it that's not it.  Is it a single device that projects light and plays sounds? Or did you retrofit your room with speakers and have your computer project a light show? Or am I totally off?
> 
> Also, if you ordered it from somewhere, could you share it with me? I've been looking for a good one for a long time. Quite frankly, though effective, sleeping with my "Dream Playlist" on my iPod has its drawbacks. I often wake up with the battery dead, the earphones unplugged, or my iPod mysteriously flung halfway across the room.



She said that it was something that she bought. I don't have the exact link, but I remember it's around $200.

----------


## Raven Knight

My light / sound machine is a Zen Master.  This is a link to some info.
Zen Master - $229
It may be available cheaper on eBay or from a source on Amazon.com or other web sites.  There are also many other models available at a variety of different prices, but this is the one I've had experience with.  Hope this helps.  ::D:

----------


## Raven Knight

Note:  Just before I fell asleep I got a message on Skype from MoSh indicating that A and P had both attacked him.  So my first WILD was devoted to going to his inner world and making sure everything was ok and also doing some healing on MoSh in case A and P did any harm.  I also figured I would telepathically contact Nomad and get him to meet me there.  I used my light / sound machine and slipped into a WILD…

I found myself already in MoSh's inner world.  I saw a portal open behind me and Nomad came through.  He said he had heard my telepathic call… what was going on?  I told him A and P had attacked MoSh again… and they might still be around.  Nomad said he was going to check around for trouble.  I saw was standing right outside the house that now looked quite familiar.  I went over to the door and was about to knock on it when the door opened quickly.  Asuka was inside.  She looked quite panicked.  She also seemed very glad to see me.  She hurried me inside.  She was having problems making coherent sentences, sometimes rambling off in Japanese.  I got the main point… A and P were upstairs with MoSh right now… and there was a barrier keeping Asuka out… and probably keeping MoSh in with them… She said she didn't want to think what they might be doing in there…

I hurried past Asuka and up the stairs.  I reached a barrier.  I hit the barrier with a bolt of lightning and was able to break through it.  I continued up the stairs and into the bedroom where I knew MoSh was.  When I entered the room I found A standing over a sleeping MoSh.  She was giving him a really nasty look even though he wasn't awake to see the look.  She was so focused on MoSh that she hadn't even noticed me.

"I... I came here by day, but I left here in darkness, and found you, found you on the way," I started straight into the song.  She looked up, surprised to see me there.  "And now, it is silver and silent, it is silver and cold, you, in somber resplendence, I hold.  Your sins into me, oh, my beautiful one, your sins into me, as a rapturous voice escapes, I will tremble a prayer, and I'll beg for forgiveness, your sins into, your sins into me, oh, my beautiful one!"  A seemed to want to leave now.  But I wouldn't allow that.  She couldn't just walk out when I'm using my song!  I grabbed onto her with a tendril of Witchblade and continued my song.  She was getting pissed at me.  MoSh woke up and looked at the two of us fighting in his room.  When the song was over I let go of her and she disappeared through the wall…  Asuka came running up the stairs and ran directly to MoSh, putting her arms around him.  I said I was going to make sure A kept going and didn't stick around to cause more trouble.

I flew through the wall to see what was going on outside.  Nomad was facing off against P.  P broke away from Nomad and blasted A with a wave of dark energy.  She absorbed all of that dark energy.  Great.  There went the benefits of my healing spell… I was feeling quite pissed off at P.  What was with that asshole?  P came over near me and got in my face.  He looked like Draco Malfoy except he had black hair.

He said I should mind my own business.  I told him that when he attacks my friend that makes it my business.  I told him if he doesn't want trouble from me then he and A need to BACK THE FUCK OFF!  Back off and leave MoSh alone!  He didn't respond to that… he just attacked me, but was immediately nailed by Nomad, who was apparently tired of being ignored.  I focused on the song Crush 'Em by Megadeth and used gravity attacks on both A and P.

" Heads I win, tails you lose," the song went, "out of my way I'm coming through!  Roll the dice don't think twice, and we crush, crush 'em!  Now we lay you down to rest, you'll never be more than second best!  Step inside you're in for a ride and we crush, crush 'em!"  They seemed to be getting worn out a bit… I thought I would try a healing spell on P again…  Devour by Disturbed.  "I will devour you, take all the pain away!  I cannot stay my hand, from reaching out so that I can empower you, for all eternity!"  Near the end of the song, as I had mostly expected, P wanted to leave.  The song continued, "Run, to where the smallest ray of light will never find you!  Run, to where you will not need to shield your eyes!  Run, away from all the soulless, heartless fiends who hound you!  Run, away and let your memories go blind!"  Then just to make sure the point got across, "Go!  Run back into the dark and hide, you coward!"

Calling him a coward was clearly the fastest way to piss P off.  He stopped in his tracks and turned around and came straight back up to me.  He had murder in his eyes.  I felt no fear and held his gaze with a glare of my own which I hoped displayed the anger and hate I was feeling towards him at the time.

"I am no coward, you worthless half-breed piece of shit!" P snarled at me, "No matter how hard you try you'll never equal half of me!"

I noticed Nomad was starting a spiral… a dual Hyru Shouten Ha?  Why not?  I started slowly leading P into a spiral as well, and also aimed to piss him off even more.  "Really?" I asked with a smirk, "The how come I'm always kicking your ass?"  I paused, then answered my own question, "Because you're weak!  That's why!  You're so weak you think you're strong, and you're such a coward you don't even want to admit you're hiding!  You are the most pathetic excuse for a…"

That was apparently all it took to bring him to a boiling point.  And that was the time.  Both Nomad and I activated a Hyru Shouten Ha at the same time.  There was a huge whirlwind of fire and ice alternating.

P was right in the center of it, and A, who had been a bit to the side, also got pulled into it.  The whirlwind launched P and A out beyond the shield I had put up around MoSh's inner world to keep them out… which doesn't seem to be doing that… and then they were gone.  Nomad came over to me and said those two were really starting to piss him off.

"MoSh!" I said, "When I got here A was doing something to him… he probably needs healing…"  I hurried back into the house and up to the bedroom where Asuka was still holding MoSh and looking very worried.  MoSh was holding his chest.

"There's something in there!" Asuka said as she gently touched MoSh's chest, "He said A put it in there…  But I can't get it out!"

"We'll get it out," I told Asuka, "We just need to get him to the Healing Glen…"  I opened a portal focusing on getting to a place of healing.  A portal opened and we all went through.  Asuka was helping MoSh… or she was just refusing to let go of him…

On the other side of the portal we were in the healing glen in the biodome.  Allison was there staring off into space.  Yes… that was another goal for the night, to heal Allison's negative energy.  How dare A and P delay me on that!  Basara was also there strumming on his guitar.  Golden energy was coming from his guitar and surrounding Allison.  Apparently he had started without me.  Asuka helped MoSh lie down in the grass and then had to be pulled back a bit.  Allison and Basara came over to us, wanting to know what happened.  I told them A and P had attacked MoSh.  Allison asked what is wrong with those fucking assholes?  She said she'd be happy to kill them…  Basara was watching us all with a concerned look on his face.  He asked if MoSh was ok.

"They put something inside him!" Asuka said, "And I couldn't get it out!"  She seemed quite upset by the fact she had been unable to get it out on her own.

Asuka was pointing at MoSh's chest.  I moved his shirt so I could see better…  There was what appeared to be a puncture wound… and something moving around under his skin!  That looked really disturbing!  Something about it felt insectile…  Maybe I could control it?  I focused on ordering it to come back out the same way it had come in.  It came back out through the puncture wound… causing MoSh to wince in pain… I was regretting doing it that way…  I found myself apologizing repeatedly although MoSh said to just get that thing out any way necessary.  And then it was out completely.  It was a disgusting black bug type thing.

Normally bugs don't bother me, but that one completely revolted me.  I threw it on the ground and stomped on it, crushing it into the ground.  Then I burned what was left and stomped on the ashes.

"Uh… Raven?" Nomad said, "I think it's dead…"

"Not dead enough," I said, but I turned my attention back to MoSh and healed the puncture wound with Voices.  We then did a group healing.  Nomad was playing a didgeridoo, Basara played his guitar, Asuka was creating a healing energy that looked like a rain of flower petals, and I was using Touch My Heart.  The entire area filled with golden energy which flowed through all of us, including MoSh and Allison.  The energy was very relaxing and eased away the anger I was feeling.  Allison seemed to feel good.  MoSh was clearly feeling better.

MoSh got up.  He said he was about to wake up.  Asuka said she would be right there with him.  He immediately said no to that.  Asuka was a bit taken aback.  She said she was certainly not going to have him going back alone!  He said he wasn't alone, Q was there with him.  She got annoyed and said she hadn't seen Q around when A and P were attacking.  I wondered where Q had been…  The two of them talked for a bit off to the side before Asuka came over to me looking quite unhappy.  Without a word she opened a portal, went through it (I could see MoSh's inner world on the other side) and came back shortly later with a baby in her arms.  The portal closed and she came over and stood silently next to me looking quite depressed.  I asked her what was wrong.  She said she understood why, and would do as MoSh asked if it would put him more at ease, but she still didn't like it.  I put the pieces together that MoSh had insisted she come back to my inner world for her and the baby's safety.  I told her not to worry… we would make sure MoSh remains safe.  I opened a portal back to my own inner world and went through it with a depressed Asuka holding a baby.  We emerged outside Serena and Vegeta's home.  Serena came out to meet us.  She looked concerned.  Before I could explain anything, everything around me faded to black and I woke.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Thank you so much for taking the time to write all these dreams down, and for flying into my slimy nose. HAHAHAA

Anyway, as I read this, I cycle through so many emotions... I relive the dream emotions that I felt in those dreams. Unfortunately, I only have time for notes.

You rock. I am so grateful to have friends like you and MoSh who have my bacK!

----------


## Man of Shred

> You rock. I am so grateful to have friends like you and MoSh who have my bacK!



 and now you can show gratitude with this new "Thanks" button!

----------


## Raven Knight

Note:  I was a bit depressed when I fell asleep.  Myy initial plan was to meet up with Allison, SilverWolf, and Basara to just go out and have some fun for a change assuming no one interferes.  With that in mind I fell asleep and slipped into a WILD

I was beside the koi pond in the biodome.  I looked around to see if I was alone there.  I wasn't anywhere near alone.  There was a small group of people around me.  Allison, Basara, Nomad, MoSh, Asuka, and Angel were all standing around as if they had been waiting for something.  I was surprised to see Nomad, MoSh, Asuka, and Angel.  I hadn't been expecting to see them.  I was not surprised to see Allison and Basara.  Allison asked how I was feeling.  I said ok.  She said that she was glad to hear I wasn't depressed any more.  Basara said he'd thought I needed some healing to get rid of my negative energy.  I shot Basara a dirty look.  He responded with a perplexed look.  I pointed at MoSh.  Basara still looked perplexed.  I finally just told Basara that some people have better things to do than waste their time and energy healing me!  I became the target of a pair of Gibbses.  I looked to see who had pulled a Gibbs on me.  Nomad and MoSh were the people closest to me.  Nomad said I had earned those.  We did a healing in the healing glen area of the biodome.  Golden energy filled the area, flowing through everyone.  It was a very relaxing energy.  When it was done it looked like I could fall asleep right there in the dream

The next thing I knew Allison was trying to get my attention.  She said we needed to go pick up SilverWolf at the cottage.  I opened a portal to the cottage and went through followed by Allison and Basara.  The portal closed behind us.  We were now outside of a cottage.  Allison went to the door.  She motioned to me and I went over.  The door opened and Pixie there.  We went inside.  Pixie asked if we wanted some lucidi-tea.  She gave Allison some lucidi-tea.  I asked if she had anything that might be called positivi-tea?  That would be a tea that infuses positive energy in whoever drinks it.  She said that was a good idea, though.  She disappeared into the next room and soon returned with a cup of tea.  She handed me the tea and said to try that.  I took a sip and reflexively spat it out.  It tasted like bad cough syrup!  Pixie just took the rest of the cup and left the room again.  I was afraid I had offended her.  I called after her that I was sorry but she was already gone.  I felt bad.  It was a bit awkward for a couple of minutes when Pixie came back.  I told her again that I was sorry about my reaction to the tea.  She didn't seem to be listening to me.  She handed me another cup of tea and said to try that.  I tasted it.  It was good.  And it felt good.  A nice feeling spread through me.  I thanked Pixie and she smiled.  We finished our tea and then it was time to go.  So the decided destination was a karaoke bar  I used Through the Never and opened a portal to an appropriate location

We went through to a bar.  There was someone on a stage singing badly.  People were laughing at her, and she was laughing at herself.  In spite of sucking at the singing she seemed to be having fun.  Since she was laughing at herself I didn't feel bad about laughing at her lousy attempt at singing.  I didn't recognize the song at all, and it finally completely broke down into laughter.  The woman came off the stage, apparently unable to stop the waves of laughter.  Some friends greeted her and they disappeared into the crowd.  We ordered some drinks.  I ordered a Coke and rum.  I think Allison had a beer I'm not sure what the other two ordered.

We took turns singing I did Touch My Heart, even though the song is primarily in Japanese.  I can sing the words, I just couldn't possibly tell you what they mean!  Basara sang Love Will Save Your Heart.  The song Allison sang was vaguely familiar I don't remember what SilverWolf sang  I also remember doing a duet with Basara of Holy Lonely Light.  We enjoyed ourselves.

The only odd thing that happened was when I was drinking my Coke and rum some clumsy waitress fell right into me and made me spill it all over myself and Allison Basara was on the stage at that point.  I found that to be annoying.  She somehow looked vaguely familiar.  I told her to watch what she was doing.  She asked if I was looking to get her fired again.  I told her I just wanted my drink replaced.  She left in a huff of anger.  Another waitress brought me my replacement drink and said it was on the house not that the cost really mattered since I was using dream money.

We had all finished our turns singing and were just drinking, talking, and listening to the music when I happened to look up at the stage.  I saw a man up there with a guitar.  He was familiar  I wasn't as lucid as I usually am, maybe because I'd had a couple Coke and rum drinks already but I would have sworn it was MoSh  He was playing the guitar and it sounded awesome.  I saw the clumsy waitress pushing past people and heading for the stage.  She was muttering something under her breath.

"Hey!" she finally yelled, hardly audible over the music.  I only heard her because she was almost right next to me.  She was glaring at MoSh, acting like she was going to rudely interrupt.  "Get your worthless ass off"  I tripped her as she went past our table and she sprawled into another table, making a couple people there spill their drinks.  They got mad at her and cursed fluently at her.  I figured she was clumsy no one would know what happened.  I was laughing to myself.  Allison and SilverWolf were laughing at the clumsy waitress.  I don't think they saw me trip her.  I finished my drink just before everything around me faded to black and I woke.

----------


## Raven Knight

Note:  I fell asleep after my previous dream with the intention of locating A in her inner world, or wherever she may be, and using a healing spell on her again.  I am also wanting to know where she is getting the dark energy.  I think it is all from P, but that might not be true.  I listened to my music again, without the aid of the lights, and tried to slip into a second WILD.  I lost part of my lucidity and slipped into a WILD with only partial lucidity…

I was in a dark place.  My intent had gotten me to where I needed to be.  I looked around the area.  I seemed to be alone.  There was a dark mist hanging over a ground that was almost too dark to see.  It was almost like I was walking in a void of infinite space.  I walked for a while.  I could remember who I was looking for, and I could remember what I wanted to do.  I didn't think about which direction I went in, I just let my instinct guide me.  I peered into the darkness as far ahead as I could see.  I soon spotted who I was looking for.   There was a woman dressed entirely in black walking amongst the dead trees.  I had found A.

At least she was here and not off bothering MoSh…  I hesitated just a second, and I decided the healing spell should come first… if it helped any then it would be easier to find out what I needed to know…

"I... I came here by day, but I left here in darkness, and found you, found you on the way," I started right in on the song Silver and Cold by AFI… I have tried it before, but it still felt like the right choice.  "And now, it is silver and silent, it is silver and cold.  You, in somber resplendence, I hold… Your sins into me, oh, my beautiful one, your sins into me.  As a rapturous voice escapes, I will tremble a prayer, and I'll beg for forgiveness.  Your sins into, your sins into me, oh, my beautiful one…"

The song played through as I usually use it, and it had the effect of pulling dark energy off of A and focusing that energy into the dark shard on my Witchblade.  When I tried to approach her, however, A didn't seem to behave any differently than if I hadn't bothered with the healing spell at all.  She turned a glare at me and hissed at me to get out of her domain.  I told her it wasn't going to happen.  She said I don't have permission to dream with her.  I commented that the permission rule obviously means a lot to her (dripping with sarcasm).  She didn't respond to that, she just hissed again, sounding like a cross between an angry cat arguing with a snake.  The image made me want to laugh.  A said I had one more chance to leave or else.  I asked or else what… she's got nothing on me.  She glared at me.  I teleported directly in front of her.  Her eyes were creepy… solid black like the picture here.

They looked like holes into a bottomless abyss.  I didn't like looking into those eyes… no light there… but I had been getting somewhere before P had gone and fucked things up…

So I telepathically focused on reading A's thoughts.  The result was a rush of cold… like having liquid nitrogen injected into my veins.  I reflexively shivered… and she laughed.  I asked her where she was getting the dark energy.  An image of P flashed through her mind… an image of her and P screwing and cycling dark energy between them.  Yuck… an image I hadn't especially wanted to see…  I asked her what she wanted with Sydney.  More images.  Disturbing ones… images of Sydney filled with dark energy and opening a portal that lead somewhere horrible… I couldn't see what was on the other side of the portal and I didn't think I wanted to.  But I saw Sydney's eyes… they were solid black like A's eyes were.  I reflexively shivered again.  A said if I didn't want to see the truth then I should stay out of her mind.  She laughed an evil laugh.  I broke eye contact and looked away from A, still feeling cold inside.  She laughed and said there's more where that came from.

Q appeared from nowhere.  He said he could take care of things from here.  He snapped his fingers and A was sealed into a white energy sphere.  At first she was surprised, then pissed.  She was firing dark energy blasts at the energy sphere, but the sphere held.  Q said it was fine with him if she wanted to waste her energy, but that sphere was created specifically for her, so she wouldn't be getting out.  She started cursing fluently at both Q and me.  Asked what the fuck we thought we were doing.  I said it is clear to me she is addicted to dark energy, so this would be called an intervention.  Have fun in rehab.  Q snapped his fingers and both of them disappeared.  I heard Q telepathically tell me that A was secured safely in a containment area, so this part was done.

I still felt so cold inside.  A song by Linkin Park came to mind… called What I've Done.  It would work to cleanse myself…  "In this farewell, there’s no blood, there’s no alibi," I focused on the song, "‘Cause I’ve drawn regret from the truth of a thousand lies.  So let mercy come and wash away what I’ve done!  I'll face myself to cross out what I’ve become!  Erase myself, and let go of what I’ve done!"  White light came from above me and washed over me like a waterfall.  It felt warm and cleansing.  When the song was done I felt a lot better.  Only a memory of the chill I had felt just a short time ago.  Everything around me faded to black and I woke.

----------


## Man of Shred

yeah that's what i forgot to add in my Great Diverge dream. I probed their minds and saw them screwing. P feeding her dark energy. In a demonic voice she was saying "YES!!! MORE MORE I LOOOVE DARK ENERGY".

----------


## Raven Knight

Note:  I had one more goal for the night.  I wanted to try to heal P now or at least I was feeling that I should try to heal him.  Sometimes it is a pain in the ass to feel drawn to heal someone when I'd rather just kick the shit out of that person repeatedly!  I fell asleep while focusing on my goal.

I was in the same dark garden as I had been in during the first dream.  I thought that was odd sine I had been focusing on finding P this time.  I looked around to see if there was anyone there.  I saw someone a short distance off.  I got closer to that someone.  I got close enough to see it was a man who looked like Draco Malfoy with black hair.  I had found P in A's inner world?  That seemed a bit odd.  Maybe he had come here to give more dark energy to A maybe they had been planning on going to attack MoSh again  I felt angry at the idea that they would do that again.  I tried to not focus on that anger it would only hinder my attempts at healing.  I got quite close to P before he noticed me.  He finally did.

P turned around and saw me.  He was not pleased to see me.  He demanded to know what I was doing there and also where A was.  I told him A was being taken care of, not that he gives a shit what happens to her.  He was glaring at me with death in his eyes.  His eyes were solid black like A's eyes had been.  I focused on the song Devour by Disturbed.  Better do that quickly before I got too angry at P to be able to focus on the healing spell.

"Still enough, although I know you're not begging," I focused on the song, "Still as the thoughts running through your mind.  Still enough, although I know you're not begging.  Give me a reason to make you mine!  I will devour you, take all the pain away, I cannot stay my hand from reaching out so that I can empower you for all eternity!  It seems to ease my mind, to know that you've brought meaning to my life."  The song played through and seemed to be having the desired effect for a bit.  But when I finished the song P seemed even more pissed off than when I had started it.  I thought that might be an indication that it was definitely working, and P didn't like the fact it was draining some of his dark energy away.  I teleported directly in front of P and focused on reading his thoughts  I had a moment of hesitation when I saw that P seemed pleased with that choice of action did he have something planned?  Too late now

I was looking into the solid black holes of P's eyes.  He had one hand on each of my arms and was holding them very tightly.  Painfully tight.  His hands were digging into my shoulders.  I ignored that (Now that I'm recording I wonder why didn't Witchblade activate?) as I focused on reading P's thoughts  Another wave of cold washed through me.  More liquid nitrogen in my veins.  So very cold that I thought I might not be able to move.  I tried to ignore the cold and focus on reading P's thoughts.  I asked where he was getting the dark energy.  Images of horrible atrocities that I don't want to recall and I don't want to record it here just suffice to say it was a horrible thing to see and it didn't include where P has been getting his dark energy.  I asked him again where he got the dark energy.  He was laughing at me.  He said he could block me out all night.  There was no way I would find out his secrets.  More power would be needed.  The psychic song I was thinking of is Master of Puppets by Metallica.

"Master of Puppets I'm pulling your strings, twisting your mind and smashing your dreams!" I did the song, "Blinded by me, you can't see a thing!  Just call my name, 'cause I'll hear you scream!  Master!  Master!  Just call my name, 'cause I'll hear you scream!  Master!  Master!"  P got a strange look on his face.  Surprise, effort, and then just anger.  I got an image now it was P's heart and it was disgusting!  It was like it was covered in a black mold And it was surrounded with an eerie black fire.

It appeared to be actually emanating dark energy.  The image suddenly disappeared and was replaced with a wall of the black flames.  I wasn't sure what I had seen so I asked one more time where he was getting the dark energy.  I once again got an image of a black heart surrounded by black flames.  So was the source of dark energy inside of P?  Figure that out later.  My entire body was starting to feel like I was in deep freeze.  I couldn't feel P's hands on my shoulders any more I was numb.  Something else I wanted to know.  I asked P what he was trying to get to Sydney for.  :Eek:  More stuff that I don't want to recall or post  :Eek:  Suffice it to say that the images I got weren't pretty.  I saw an image of what I knew was Sydney corrupted by dark energy even though it didn't even resemble her any more

It was a very disturbing and horrible thing to see.  That was all I wanted to see more than I wanted to see I tried to turn my head away from P, but the cold had me frozen.  So I just closed my eyes and focused on some more Master of Puppets.  The extra psychic energy broke me free and the images faded from my mind.

I stepped away from P, who was mocking me now  He was saying I'd never had a chance against him in the first place, so I shouldn't have even tried.  I was feeiling a bit disoriented.  I drew energy from my white shard in my Witchblade and turned around and glared at P.  I told him I am not the one who doesn't have a chance, he is.  The dark energy makes him weak.  And as long as he surrenders to that dark energy all he is ever going to be is weak.  He was getting pissed off at me again.  He moved to attack me but never got it off.  Q appeared and sealed him in an energy field.  P's attack of black flames hit the inside of the force field and did nothing.  Q said we had a nasty one here.  He said it would be taken care of.  He disappeared, and so did P.  I focused again on the song What I've Done by Linkin Park.  The wave of light energy flowed over me again, feeling very warm.  I only felt slightly chilled as everything around me faded to black and I woke hoping I had found something useful at least...

----------


## Zoe

It's good of you to try to heal others, but it is not your responsibility. You've said that you suffer from depression and have issues with dark energy yourself. I think ordeals like the two you've just been through tonight might exacerbate your problems. Don't you feel crappy the day after something like this happens? Maybe it's time to think of yourself.

----------


## Raven Knight

> It's good of you to try to heal others, but it is not your responsibility. You've said that you suffer from depression and have issues with dark energy yourself. I think ordeals like the two you've just been through tonight might exacerbate your problems. Don't you feel crappy the day after something like this happens? Maybe it's time to think of yourself.



Actually I start feeling crappy if I don't use my abilities as a healer... like it is a skill going to waste.  I usually feel quite a bit better after attempting or completing a healing on someone.  And second, it is a need I feel... I am drawn to heal those who need it.  Resisting that guide makes me feel like crap.

----------


## Raven Knight

Note:  My first goal for the night was to meet up with MoSh and find out if there was any dark energy crap left behind by that parasite that A put inside him.  So I fell asleep with my light / sound machine on and slipped into a WILD…

I was in MoSh's inner world.  I could tell that for sure.  I recognized the house.  The door opened and Asuka came out.  She seemed happy to see me.  She had a baby in her arms.  I asked if I could hold it and she said yes, handing the baby to me.  It was cute.  I carried the baby back inside.  MoSh was inside sitting on a couch and drinking a beer.  I went right over to him.  I took the beer away and set it down on the table and then handed him the baby.  I told him he should remember the baby.  He looked at me and then he looked at the baby.  I said he should remember the baby.  Remember this dream.  MoSh looked at the baby a bit more.  He then looked at me and said he could feel something inside left by that bug thing…  He gave me a dirty look.  I wondered why.  Then the look was gone.  I wondered if it had actually been there…  I opened a portal to the healing glen portion of the biodome and both of us went through…

On the other side I looked around.  There was a bed of grass where it usually is.  I told MoSh I would look for anything left behind by that bug.  He gave me a dirty look again… and then again it was gone.  He lied down on the bed of grass.  I was focusing on seeing if there was anything there.  I wasn't sure if I could see something…  I had to look a bit closer.  At the spot where the bug had gone in.  I was looking closely at that spot, and I thought I could see something there, and the next thing I knew I was flying backwards.  I landed on my ass in the grass.  I looked up and saw MoSh getting up and glaring at me.  WTF?  He said that wasn't going to work on him twice and called me a fucking bitch.  I told him to quit it.  He shot astral tendrils that wrapped around me and lifted me  were squeezing awfully tight.  I told him again to stop it.  I was getting pissed off.  I moved my hand around enough to extend my hidden blade through the tendrils and sever them.  I dropped to the ground.  I had already formed Witchblade into a sword and I was extremely close to finding out if there was another bug in MoSh by slicing him open… but that was just negative energy… and negative energy was why he had attacked me…  Negative energy multiplies when shared… so don't share it!

"What the matter, bitch?" MoSh was taunting, "Don't know what to do when I fight back?"

I didn't respond to the statement.  I was focused on The Curse by Disturbed in an attempt to control the rising anger and hate inside me.  "Marked for demolition, I'm just a time bomb ticking inside," I was singing the lyrics.  Apparently MoSh thought I was talking to him because he got a bit closer.  I closed my eyes and heard only the song.  "No hope for the hopeless, I can see the pieces all laid out in front of me.  No point even asking why, couldn't help even if you tried."  Those astral tendrils were wrapped around me again… I paid them no attention this time.  I focused on the song and sang the words louder, now there was no question MoSh could hear me.  "Step aside or you might just be the next contestant to feel the Brutality!"

"What the…" MoSh looked confused now, looking at me strangely.  He rubbed his eyes and looked back at me, still looking confused.

"Devastation, Obliteration are all to the point of exacerbation!  There's no explaining my situation now, why does this shit keep happening to me?  I've held on too long just to let it go now!  Will my inner strength get me through it somehow?  Defying the curse that has taken hold!  Never surrender, I'll never be overcome!"

"That song…" MoSh said in a distracted manner…  I just continued with the song.  I telepathically focused on the title of the song… if it was making him question, maybe he could block the dark energy, too. * It's called The Curse by Disturbed.  It's how I resist negative energy… and there is a shit load of it in here now thanks to you, you fucking ASSHOLE!*  No… I'm supposed to be fighting that stuff… not indulging it…

"I've held on too long just to let it go now!" I was near the end of the song now.  The astral tendrils released me and I dropped back to the ground.  I continued with the song, not even getting up from the crouching position I had landed in.  "Will my inner strength get me through it somehow?  Defying the curse that has taken hold!  Never surrender, I'll never be overcome!"  After the song was done I still felt a lot of negative energy inside me… but it wasn't at the surface ready to burst out.  I got up carefully and looked over at MoSh.  He didn't look angry at me any more.  He looked more concerned than angry.

"Raven?" he asked, "That's you, isn't it?  You're Raven!  Ah, shit!"

"Yeah, I'm Raven," I said in a not too friendly voice, "Glad you finally figured that one out."

"Damn it!" MoSh said, "I thought you were…" then he stopped.

"You thought I was what?" I asked, "A giant mutant heart bug on steroids?"  I'm not sure where that term came from…

"I thought you were A!" he finally blurted out.

I just stood there for a minute trying to decide if I should be seriously offended by that statement.  I decided to ignore it as to stop the escalation of negative energy.  At least he hadn't said he'd thought I was P!  "Well I'm not," I said, "And I've got a nice blast of… um… healing spell with your name on it."  I'd almost said a blast of fire.  I closed my eyes and focused for a bit and then I focused on Touch My Heart.  The song played loudly in the healing glen.  A spiral of healing energy surrounded MoSh and pulled out some disgusting looking black crap.  I almost slipped an "Eeewww…" into my song when I saw it.  The song finished and there was still golden energy floating in the air.  I absorbed some of it and felt a lot better…  The healing spell itself had felt good flowing through me.  I looked over at MoSh.  I wasn't angry any more.  I asked if he was feeling ok.  He was saying he was sorry he had attacked me.  I said not to worry about it… if I had a dollar for every time someone I was trying to heal attacked me I'd be a millionaire by now… and even chuckled.  I asked if he remembered holding his baby.  He looked at me strangely.  I took that as a 'no.'  I was about to say something else (I forget what) when everything around me faded to black and I woke.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Damn. That's intense.

----------


## rose_red

Quite an interesting collection of dreams you have here.  They're all (the ones that I've managed to read at least, you've got a lot) rather enjoyable to look through.  I would like to say that I'm impressed at the control you have over your dreams (and at your musical vocabulary), though through one section my father was looking over my shoulder and asked "does she call everyone templars?" XD.

In any case, I do have one question for you.  How do you distinguish between whether you're really seeing the dreamer or if you're just having a dream _about_ them?

All the best,
rR

----------


## Raven Knight

> Quite an interesting collection of dreams you have here.  They're all (the ones that I've managed to read at least, you've got a lot) rather enjoyable to look through.  I would like to say that I'm impressed at the control you have over your dreams (and at your musical vocabulary), though through one section my father was looking over my shoulder and asked "does she call everyone templars?" XD.



Thanks!  Glad you like this DJ.  ::lol::  No, not everyone is a Templar... they just seem to stick their noses into every place they don't belong.  :tongue2: 





> In any case, I do have one question for you.  How do you distinguish between whether you're really seeing the dreamer or if you're just having a dream _about_ them?
> 
> All the best,
> rR



The key difference between another dreamer and a DC of them is the energy.  Since a DC is an illusion created by the mind, there's no real energy there.  But a real dreamer has definite energy, unique to that person.  Like a finger print.  So once you can see energy you can tell it is a dreamer and who it is (if you are familiar with that person's energy).  ::D:

----------


## rose_red

> Thanks!  Glad you like this DJ.  No, not everyone is a Templar... they just seem to stick their noses into every place they don't belong.



lol, I can understand that, but luckily In don't have any similar problems.  Admittedly, I don't have as much control over my dreams (or guests in my dreams) as you, but I have two things to keep those few guests in line.  First, a DC that appears to as my wife (not that I have one IRL) who I've had to help loading the bodies of her victims before, and second, a pack of wolves that ripped apart the last DC/guest that bugged me.  :mwahaha: 





> The key difference between another dreamer and a DC of them is the energy.  Since a DC is an illusion created by the mind, there's no real energy there.  But a real dreamer has definite energy, unique to that person.  Like a finger print.  So once you can see energy you can tell it is a dreamer and who it is (if you are familiar with that person's energy).



I guess you might have a point there.  I do have DC that feel like they're something more than just figures created by my mind because it feels there should be someone there.

----------


## Man of Shred

I just wanted to say "Thank you" For always coming to my Rescue. I hope i get to return the favor someday. :wink2:

----------


## Baron Samedi

> I just wanted to say "Thank you" For always coming to my Rescue. I hope i get to return the favor someday.



You saved my dream ass many times in dream battles, brother!

----------


## Raven Knight

> I just wanted to say "Thank you" For always coming to my Rescue. I hope i get to return the favor someday.



But you have!  The most recent incident I believe involved me trapped in a dark energy web when you and Nomad came...  ::D:

----------


## Jeff777

These dreams look awesome.  I wish I could hang with you guys sometime.   ::cooler::

----------


## Raven Knight

> These dreams look awesome.  I wish I could hang with you guys sometime.



Meet us on the moon sometime if you want!  ::D:  You're welcome to drop by!  ::D:

----------


## Raven Knight

Note:  I was really upset when I went to bed tonight.  I was so upset that I had trouble falling asleep.  I tried using my light / sound machine to fall asleep and slip into a WILD but I wasn't even able to fall asleep.  I was finally able to fall asleep but I was not able to have a WILD.  I did finally manage to get to sleep, but I remembered only this non-lucid.

I was with someone.  That someone was a man, but I don't remember who it was.  There was someone we were supposed to help.  I think the someone was male.  I was wondering if he was safe.  I was thinking that he was in danger.  Enemies were coming for him.  I told the man I was with that we had to get to the person we were protecting fast.  My partner said that was impossible, the man was on the other side of the block.  I said we had to hurry.

We ran out of the building and onto the street.  It would take way too long to get to the other side of the block.  There was an alley there.  It was dark out, so we had to be careful.  We hurried down the alley.  There was a fence in the way.  We'd have to go over.  I didn't hesitate, I climbed it, and so did my partner.  We were almost to the fence on the other side of the alley, and thus almost to the man we were protecting, when I saw a dog coming.

The dog was huge!  I couldn't see it well.  Could've been a large dog, could've been a wolf but considering the setting I was thinking dog.  The dog launched itself through a fence that separated me and it and then jumped on me, snarling and growling.  I was thinking I didn't want to fight the dog.  I thought if I kept a calm energy that the dog might calm down.  I held the dog's head away from my body as it snapped and growled.  I was knocked over.  The dog was on top of me, still going for biting me.  Quite vicious.  My partner got behind the dog and pulled it a bit off of me so I could get up.  That dog was strong.  The dog turned on him.  I grabbed the dog from behind, wrapping my arms around its neck in a hug and now I was riding a bucking dog!  My partner went to the fence and climbed halfway up.  He reached back for me and pulled me quickly to the fence before the dog could grab me.  We were both over the fence in a flash.

The man we were protecting wasn't there.  My partner said there was a meeting place where the man was supposed to go if he was in danger.  I hoped the man would be there.  We walked down the street to a McDonald's.  It was actually a large area with several restaurants.  There was some burger place I'd never heard of next to McDonald's.  The line there was endless.  I went to the McDonald's.  There were three people in line.  I wondered who would wait in the endless line next door.  Somewhere in here I lost my partner and forgot to look for the man we were protecting.

I wanted a Big Mac.  I got to the window to order.  A man behind the counter told me to go away and come back later.  I said I wasn't going to leave and have to wait in line again.  He said he had to take care of some things.  Go away and come back later.  I said he could go ahead and take care of his things, I would wait, and then I wanted a Big Mac.  He was annoyed.  He threw together a sloppy Big Mac.  I remembered something about needing extra lettuce?  I asked for that.  He threw a handful of lettuce in the box and then threw the box to me with a snarl.  I took the box.  I went to find a table and I was also looking for my partner again and the person we were supposed to protect.  I also thought Alicia and Allison might be there  But before I could look for them I woke up.

----------


## Raven Knight

Note:  I fell asleep with a couple of plans.  My first plan was to remove the parasitic bug from Allison the second part was to heal Asuka and the third part was to clean the dark energy out of MoSh's inner world.  I fell asleep with the first of these tasks in mind, I used my light / sound machine and slipped into a WILD

I was on the moon in the tower.  It looked like a medical bay off of Star Trek.  Q appeared.  He said everything was set and ready to go.  He said he had located Janet and brought her here from just before she would have died.  He said due to that Janet would be sticking around for a while.  I looked and I saw Janet Frasier from Stargate SG1.

She was talking to Washu.  Q went over to Janet and Washu.  I remembered what we were doing.  Janet and Washu were going to remove a parasitic bug thing from Allison.  I looked around, wondering where Allison was.  She was in the room with us.  I wondered if anyone else was going to show up.  I looked around the room.  Q asked what I was looking for.  I told him I was looking for one of the others.  Q said Allison had wanted Janet to remove the parasite, and Washu would be assisting.

He said I could make sure everything was healed up nicely.  I went over to where Allison was waiting.

"Gee" Allison said, "Look who didn't show up."  She chuckled as she looked around the room.  She then directed her attention to Janet.  She was staring at Janet with a smile on her face.  Janet got a strange look on her face as she saw Allison looking at her.  Finally Janet asked if we were ready to get down to business.  

I'm not a doctor, so I didn't understand most of what was going on.  Janet proceeded with obvious curiosity and confidence.  She clearly knew what she was doing, although the goa'uld is significantly different.  I heard her talking to Washu about how the parasite was similar to and different from a goa'uld.  Everything went smoothly.  Washu said she would find out what the thing was  She looked like a kid with a new toy.  She said something about setting it up in her new moon lab and disappeared through a door.  I used the healing spell Touch My Heart to clean out any remaining dark energy and Voices to seal the incision Janet had made.  Janet just stared at that.  She said she would never cease to be amazed by what a skilled healer can do.

Allison seemed to feel ok now.  She sat up and looked around.  She smiled at Janet.  Janet smiled back.  I was thinking I might wake up.  Apparently Q could tell.  He told me to go ahead, he would make sure that Allison got to see Xena.  In this dream or the next one if she happened to wake up.  He said he just hoped she would remember it and not try to say she never got her time with Xena.  He smiled.  Everything around me faded to black and I woke.

----------


## Raven Knight

Note: I woke up from the previous dream, jotted down a couple notes, and rolled over to go back to sleep.  I put my iPod on to play isochronic tone so I could focus on them and attempt to slip into a second WILD.  My next goal was to find and heal Asuka I focused on the sounds and slipped into a semi-lucid WILD

I found myself outside a house that looked familiar.  I recognized that I was at a friend's house.  My mind wasn't clear whose house?  Alicia?  No.  Allison?  No  MoSh!  I was at MoSh's house!  That seemed normal to me even though MoSh lives in a different country from me

I looked at my surroundings a bit closer.  Something was off.  It was kind of run down.  Weird I remembered it being very nice before.  I went to the door.  I knocked on the door and it opened.  MoSh was there.  He asked if I had found Asuka.  He said he'd been out looking but hadn't seen her.  I told him I would find her.  Let's go.  MoSh followed me out of the house.  I paid no more attention to the state of the place.  I focused on Through the Never by Metallica and on locating Asuka.  The song played and a portal opened.  MoSh and I both went through

On the other side I found that we were in a small cave.  I didn't know where we were.  I looked around to see if I had somehow ended up in the wrong place.  I spotted someone hiding in the cave.  I went into the cave, MoSh was behind me.  I could see better now.  Asuka was in the back of the cave huddled on the floor shivering.  MoSh tried to get her attention.  She looked up and she was very pale.  She looked like she might throw up and then she did.  Disgusting black slimy stuff.  MoSh helped her stand up and they came towards me.  He said she felt awfully cold  I told him not to worry, she would be better in no time.  I opened a portal to the Healing Glen.  I went through and MoSh helped Asuka.

On the other side we were in the Healing Glen.  There were other people there.  The frost giant was there, I also saw Basara, Nomad, and Angel.  I saw that MoSh was carrying Asuka now.  She was either asleep or unconscious.  The frost giant gently took Asuka from MoSh and carried her into the cave.  We took her to the back of the cave and lied her on the bed there.  We did healing spells now.  I used the song Touch My Heart to clean out dark energy out of Asuka and heal her.  Other people were using their own healing spells but they all worked in harmony.  Golden energy filled the cave and flowed through Asuka.  When the spells were complete Asuka woke up.

Asuka seemed to be waking up from a long sleep.  She looked around the room and saw all of us there.  She yawned and seemed a bit tired.  MoSh asked her how she felt.  She looked over at MoSh and then quickly looked away.  She looked upset about something.

"I didn't mean it" She said, she appeared about to cry, "Those things I said I can't believe I said it I didn't mean it"

MoSh went over to Asuka and helped her up and they were hugging.  He told her not to worry about anything she said or did, it wasn't her fault it was the dark energy and she would be safe now.  Asuka said she wanted to go home and just be alone with MoSh.  He said it wasn't safe yet there was still dark energy there.  Nomad said there wouldn't be dark energy there for long let's go get it cleaned up.  I opened a portal back to MoSh's inner world.  MoSh, Nomad, and I went through

On the other side we were just outside MoSh's house again.  I looked around at the area again.  It looked dark, rundown, and actually a bit creepy.  Looked a bit like a house in Silent Hill.  I went inside.  The inside of the house was also creepy.  It looked run down and abandoned, and there was strange crap growing on the walls.  I went upstairs to MoSh's room.  I figured that would be the center of what needed to be cleansed since that was where the bug had been.  Nomad went off somewhere.  I wasn't sure where, but I thought I remembered him saying something about positioning dark energy detectors.  Now to start cleaning this place up.

I focused on the song Full Moonlight for this job.  The song started playing loudly.  A small spiral formed in my hands and appeared to be pulling in dark energy from around it.  It formed a small black ball that was floating between my hands.  And that continued to pull in more dark energy until the ball was about the size of a softball.  It continued absorbing dark energy but it didn't get any larger.  It was quite interesting to see the orb seemed to be absorbing the creepy from the room pulling the rot from the walls and leaving them clean, dispersing shadows from the corners of the room  When the room looked clean I moved to other areas of the house and the orb absorbed dark energy.  It was absorbing it faster now.  I took it outside and it was absorbing dark energy from everywhere.

When the spell was done I was left with a ball of dark energy.  I wasn't sure what to do with it.  The dark shard of my Witchblade absorbed it and it was gone.  Well I guess that was one thing to do with it  I looked around.  Everything was much nicer now.  The sun was shining, trees were green, the house looked nice again.  I didn't see any sign of the dark energy.  A portal opened and Asuka came through.  She looked very happy to see the place looking nice again.  I was glad to see she was looking well.  I was wondering where MoSh had gone off to and then I found myself getting hugged by MoSh.  He was thanking me for helping to heal Asuka and clean the dark energy from his inner world.  I must've disappeared right from his arms because it was then that everything around me faded to black and I woke.

----------


## Baron Samedi

You're a good soul, Raven Knight.

----------


## Raven Knight

Note:  I fell asleep with my light / sound machine on and the goal of meeting MoSh to build a brand new Delta Flyer.  I was thinking about that when I slipped into my WILD

I was in MoSh's inner world.  I was standing outside the house.  I knocked on the door.  Asuka answered it with cookies!  She handed me a cookie.  I ate the cookie.  It was fresh and warm and delicious.  Dream cookies  She said MoSh was inside.  I went inside to look around.  I spotted MoSh.  MoSh looked over at me.  I told him there's a Delta Flyer with his name on it it's just waiting to be built.  MoSh seemed to like that.  I asked him if he was lucid.  He said not really.  I said maybe he would want to do a reality check before we go.  He said no, he was good.  I told him he was dreaming.  He said he knew well that would make him lucid!  I opened a portal to the landing bay in the tower on the moon.  MoSh and I went through

On the other side we were in the landing bay.  My Fire Valkyre, Nomad's Flight of the Navigator ship, and Allison's ship were each on their own landing pad.  MoSh and I walked to an empty landing pad.  The computer generated a 3d hologram of a Delta Flyer modeled exactly after the Star Trek model.  I told MoSh he could look at that and change whatever he wanted to customize.  The holograms responded to touch.  MoSh went over to the ship and started moving stuff around.  He altered some things and left others.  He was doing that for a while until he seemed happy with the results.

I went over to the computer console.  I told MoSh his ship would have an AI and he could select the AI's personality.  The terminal accessed a penticon chip and loaded the basic AI system onto it.  There were then a large number of options available to choose from.  I called MoSh over and said he could select the AI's personality.  And if the option he wanted wasn't there just say it, the computer would understand him.  I saw someone moving over by the hologram of the ship.  I looked and saw Mary.  She was poking around the ship and adding things.  I asked what she was doing.  She said adding weapons, of course.  She said she was sure I wanted MoSh to be safe out there and for that he needs weapons.  Guns.  And lots of them.  MoSh saw her and asked what she was doing.  She asked if she really needed to say everything twice.  She told MoSh she was adding guns, and lots of them.  So if he was attacked in his ship the enemies wouldn't stand a chance.  She smiled.  She said that ship could take out a large planet now.  MoSh looked like he didn't believe her, but he didn't argue.

"Ok," I said, "If you're happy with the ship as it is, the construction can be done."
<a href="http://media.photobucket.com/image/star trek delta flyer/apostrophe_jesus/Ship requests/ap_sternbach_gallery_15.gif?o=1" target="_blank"><img src="http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b221/apostrophe_jesus/Ship%20requests/ap_sternbach_gallery_15.gif" border="0"></a>
MoSh  went over and looked over the ship a bit more.  He seemed surprised by something.  He commented that Mary hadn't been kidding when she'd said she had added a lot of weapons.  He said it looked good.  The only thing left was to construct the ship itself.  The parts were replicated by the computer and all put together.  The result looked cool.  Soon it was all ready to go.  I asked if MoSh wanted to take it for a spin.  I would have been extremely shocked if he'd said no and he said he definitely did.  So both of us went to the ship and got in.  Mary came, too.  She said she wanted to see a weapons test on it.  MoSh said he wasn't looking to get in a fight.  Mary said that was boring, but ok.  An asteroid belt would do.

We launched out of the moon tower and flew into deep space.  We flew out into space, went to warp drive between a couple of places, and flew into the middle of an asteroid field for the weapons test.  Mary was seeming happy.  She was pointing at a large red button.  The words below it read, EAR DIRT EVERYONE IN THE VACINITY!  She kept saying she wanted MoSh to push that one.  Push that one!  MoSh finally pushed it and every weapon on the ship fired at once!  There was a massive explosion radiating outward from the ship in all directions.  When the explosion cleared it no longer looked like we were in an asteroid field.  There weren't any asteroids visible now.  Mary was very happy.  She said she never gets tired of that.  MoSh was a bit stunned at the display of firepower.  Mary said it works good if MoSh ever gets surrounded.  We flew back to the moon tower.  We had just landed when everything around me faded to black and I woke.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Now the four of us need to space race!

Mary's funny. Every time I see her, she is doing an attack like that with guns on her hovercycle shooting out in every direction.

----------


## Raven Knight

Note:  My initial intention was to use isochronic sounds to enter into a second WILD.  I woke up from my previous dream and told myself to take notes and I did.  The I told myself to grab my iPod for the isochronic sounds and I fell asleep instead.  Thus, no second WILD.  I wasn't able to focus directly into a WILD, but my intent to meet up with MoSh again must've been strong enough that I ended up in his inner world even though I wasn't lucid

I was in a house.  It looked somewhat familiar.  I walked into the kitchen.  The kitchen smelled of fresh baked cookies.  There was a woman in the room.  She looked over at me and smiled.  She called me Raven.  She asked if I would like another cookie.  I didn't remember having a cookie but since she was offering I took the cookie and ate it.  It was warm, fresh, and delicious.  I told her how good it was.  She appreciated the compliment and gave me a second cookie.  She said she was sure I hadn't come just to get a cookie.  She said MoSh was upstairs with the baby trying to make sure he would remember spending time with her.  MoSh?  From Dreamviews?  Upstairs?  Wow I could actually meet him IWL!  (I was quicker to believe I was in the same physical location with MoSh than the idea I was dreaming)

I hurried upstairs and looked down the hall.  Somehow I knew one of the rooms was the room where MoSh sleeps.  I looked in another room and found a bathroom.  I looked in the next door linen closet.  I looked in the next room a child's room.  There was a little girl there.  She smiled at me.  She had a couple of cookies.  But I wasn't looking for a little girl I was looking for a baby and MoSh!  I went to the next door bingo!  It was a nursery that was set up for a girl.  MoSh was standing beside a crib and looking at a baby.

"MoSh!" I said, "That is sooooo cool that you could come here in person!"

"Come here?" MoSh questioned, "But this is my house"

What?  I was at MoSh's house?  But I didn't remember going to Canada  How had I gotten to Canada?  That wasn't making any sense how had I gotten to MoSh's house?  When had I left my house?  No answers only a blank.  Was this a dream?  I did a nose-pinch reality check I was dreaming!  I went over to MoSh.

"Hey!  MoSh!" I said, "This is a dream!  Let's do something cool!"

MoSh looked at me for a minute.  He then said there was an asshole he wanted to have a nightmare.  I said nightmares can be fun   He said he just needed to get to the asshole's dream  I told him if he focuses on the asshole I can track the asshole with a portal do it a couple of times and MoSh should also be able to track people with portals.  Energy transfer works like that.  He said ok and said he was thinking about the asshole now.  I focused on the song Unforgiven Too by Metallica.  I have used that song in the past to transfer energy abilities to other people.  No reason why it wouldn't work for MoSh right now.  While Unforgiven Too was playing I opened a portal, allowing MoSh to control the destination of that portal.  A portal opened and we went through

On the other side of the portal we were in a yard of a house.  I didn't recognize the location.  There was a man there that I didn't recognize.  He wasn't attractive MoSh seemed to know him.  He said that was the asshole.  He said this was going to be fun.  He changed into a woman and went over to the asshole.  The asshole turned around and saw MoSh.  He asked MoSh what the fuck she (he) was doing out there.  He said he wanted his dinner.  MoSh said the asshole could fix it himself.  The asshole looked stunned.  MoSh said she'd (he'd) had enough of the asshole's shit.  The asshole smacked MoSh.  MoSh laughed at him.  He went to smack MoSh again  This time MoSh grabbed the asshole's hand in mid air.  I could see both of them clearly.  MoSh's face was turning demonic.  The asshole's eyes were getting wide.  MoSh was snarling at the man now, saying she'd (he'd) taken enough of the asshole's shit and now it was time to give some back.  The asshole was trying to pull away now, but not getting anywhere.  MoSh continued to be more demonic, and quite a bit snake like.  MoSh was glaring at the asshole.  In addition to becoming more demonic, MoSh had also gotten larger so now she (he) was towering over the asshole.  The asshole was totally freaked out.  He was struggling fruitlessly to escape.  MoSh was threatening the asshole she (he) said that if the asshole ever raised his hand against her (him) again she (he) would break every bone in the asshole's body and leave him for the vultures to peck his flesh.  I thought that sounded pretty nasty  The asshole had been pushed down on his knees now, and he was a blubbering like a baby.  There was a wet spot on his pants he had pissed himself!  I wondered if he had also shit his pants  The asshole was screaming for help when the dream faded and I found I was standing with MoSh back in his house

Asuka was looking at us.  She asked if we had done what we'd gone to do.  MoSh looked like his normal self again.  He said we sure had but the woman hadn't been healed.  I suggested we go and find her now I thought I would be dreaming for a while still.  This time he could just open the portal.  He opened a portal with no difficulty.  We went through the portal into another place

This place was barren.  There weren't any plants, nothing but a flat landscape.  A foul wind blew across the barren landscape.  MoSh said that must be her inner world.  He said it was sure dead  I told him I would use some song spells to help restore it.  He said he would also do some healing.  I wondered if the woman we were healing was anywhere nearby.  I didnt see her.  I figured I would still do the healing.  I focused on using Touch My Heart.  The music played throughout the barren landscape.  I also used Full Moonlight to clear out any negative energies that happened to be there.  The healing songs seemed to be having their effect.  MoSh seemed to also be having an effect.  The sky cleared out to be bright blue and plants were growing everywhere.  It seemed to be recovering quite nicely.  I was hoping this would help the woman to recover from her past.  As I finished the second song everything around me faded to black and I woke.

----------


## Man of Shred

I was lucid last night in that kitchen... I wasn't sure if it was my inner world. i made it through the kitchen and went through the bathroom sink and woke up for real! i should have kept going!

----------


## Raven Knight

Note:  I had one remaining goal for the night, and that was to do healing spells on A and P.  I haven't given up hope that they can be healed in spite of the damage the dark energy in them has already done.  My goal was to go to each of their containment areas and use healing spells to help them recover from the dark energy.  That was my intent when I fell asleep, though I did not go into a WILD

I woke in my own bed and got up.  It felt like it was time for me to get up.  I thought I should record notes from my dreams I tried to remember dreams.  I had nothing.  Damn!  I got dressed and left my room.  I found I was on a street.  A neighborhood street.  That didn't seem at all odd to me.  I walked down the street.  I felt I knew where I had to go.  I stopped suddenly when Q appeared in front of me.  Seeing Q appear out of nowhere triggered me to become semi-lucid.  Why didn't I do a reality check and go completely lucid?  No clue.  Q said he knew where I needed to go.  He snapped his fingers and the area around us changed

We were now in a new area.  There was a large dome overhead and we were standing on a stone surface.  In the middle of the large dome were two smaller domes, side by side.  In each of the smaller domes was an area of natural environment and a small building.  In one of the domes, the one on the right, I could see P inside blasting the inside of the dome with dark energy he was clearly pissed.  The only sign of life in the other dome was a few animals playing about on the grass.  Q asked which one I wanted to deal with first.  I was watching P continuously blast the inside of the dome.  Would he never run out of energy?  I asked Q if there was really any point in trying to heal P as long as he had the dark energy shard inside him.  Q said probably not.  He said removing that was something Washu would have to do.  Q turned towards the other dome and indicated it.  He said it looked like I would be healing A then.  He opened a portal.  I could see a tunnel through wall of the dome on the left.  I went in one side.  The gate closed behind me and then the one in front of me opened like an airlock.  Q told me telepathically to be careful he would be watching.  I stepped into the dome where A was supposed to be

Inside the dome the first thing I noticed was warm sunshine.  It was a very pleasant day in the dome.  I looked back where I had come from.  The portal closed.  I couldn't see outside the dome.  Just beautiful scenery.  There was a stream flowing through the dome, from nowhere and going nowhere.  A rabbit hopped over to me and looked friendly.  I pet it and looked at the building.  Maybe A was in there  I was figuring I would get a very hostile greeting.  I went to the door and opened it carefully.  No response.  I looked in the room.  No A.  WTF?  She was gone?  Damn!  At least P was still there  But where had A gone?  I was about to leave and open a portal when I spotted that one corner of the room was darker than the others.  There was a pool of dark energy there.  And right in the middle of the dark energy there was a woman huddled like she was hiding from something but there was nothing harmful in the dome  At least I had found A.  The song that had felt appropriate in the past was Silver and Cold by AFI but that didn't seem right now.  I focused on the song "Love Will Save Your Heart" from the Macross 7 soundtrack.  She needed light energy to replace the dark energy that was being drained off by a constant supply of healing energy in the dome.  The song played through.  I didn't notice any change, though.  I was a bit discouraged, but I would try again soon.  I turned to leave the room.  I was at the door when I heard a low voice.  It was A.

"Wait" she said, still in the corner but looking over at me now.  She sounded extremely sick.  "Don't leave me in here please I think I'm dying I mean really dying I have to get out of here"

I looked back at A, a bit closer.  She really did look sick.  What was going on?  The healing energy wasn't supposed to be hurting her that wasn't the idea at all!  I telepathically contacted Q and told him A wasn't looking well at all.  I asked him if there was anything in the dome that might be hurting her.  He said no, just a low level of light energy to neutralize her dark energy and then replace that dark energy with light energy.  He said she should be gradually feeling better, not getting sick

"What's wrong?" I asked A, unable to avoid feeling somewhat concerned, "What's happening?  The healing energy never hurt you before and that's all that's in here"

"It hurts" A said weakly, "it hurts so much I'll do whatever you want, just get me out of here"

"I don't know why it would hurt you" I said, "I'll get Hetfield to turn off that energy until we can figure it out."

"It's not your guardian" A said, "It's MoSh he wants to watch me suffer please get me out of here"

"Uh" I said, "MoSh doesn't have access to here and it's been you attacking him constantly that resulted in you're coming here in the first place."

"I know" A said, "But it will stop I swear I just don't want to die here no energy I'll leave MoSh alone.  I swear and Sydney, too.  You'll never hear from me again, just please get me out before it's too late"

"I'm going to talk to Hetfield," I said, "We'll make sure nothing happens to you.  No one here wants to hurt you."

"MoSh does" she said.

"He's not here," I said, "and I can't say I blame him if he does want to hurt you not after that bug you gave him  Now I'm going, and we'll make sure that you are kept safe."  I turned and contacted Q to open a portal.  I heard A behind me calling to me to please not go.  She was starting to sound more angry than sick.  Once I was outside I asked Q to check into whether A was being hurt.  He said he would.  Everything around me faded to black and I woke.

----------


## Man of Shred

I don't want to harm her. I just want to be left alone. Her thinking she is dying is part of the withdrawl process. Q has told me several times that she thought she was dying.

----------


## Raven Knight

Notes:  My first plan upon falling to sleep was to meet up with Nomad and go make contact with LoneWolf to see if he would accept some defenses that will help protect him from any attacks the Black Fists try to force through.  It seems likely that he will refuse, but it is worth a try.  I fell asleep with my light / sound machine and slipped into a WILD

I was in the biodome.  I wondered where Nomad was.  I remembered that he was either going to be at the koi pond or at the mirror.  Of course they're both at the same place so I headed there.  I spotted Nomad staring into a mirror.  He was talking to someone.  I could see a vague image on the mirror.  I wondered if that was LoneWolf.  I stayed back so he wouldn't notice me.  I didn't want to interfere with whatever he and Nomad were talking about.  I wandered over and watched the koi in the pond.  Nomad acknowledged my presence but continued talking to LoneWolf.  I suddenly heard a commotion behind me.  I turned to look and I saw a smallish red dragon there, and Sorna was there.  She was sealing the mirror portal closed.  I asked Nomad what had happened.  He said LoneWolf might need us.  He changed into a black panther man.  I remembered the plan and used Of Wolf and Man to transform into a large black raven.  I couldn't help but fly around for just a bit before landing on his left shoulder.  He opened a portal and we went through

We were now in the middle of a desert.  There was a lone gas station there and a cool souped up black Mustang parked next to the pumps.  I was thinking how my brother would've liked that car when he was younger  It looked fast and powerful.  I was still perched on Nomad's shoulder as he walked over to the car.  There was a man there a biker type looked like a tough guy.  He looked over at Nomad suspiciously.  Nomad said that was an awesome car.  The man, who I figured was LoneWolf, looked around and saw no one else.  He asked what was with the bird, indicating me.  Nomad said I wasn't just any bird I was a raven, and I was his friend.  LoneWolf seemed to find that concept odd.  I had an urge to take flight and drop a poop on LoneWolf.  I resisted that, though I was chuckling to myself at the thought.  LoneWolf asked Nomad if that bird was laughing at him.  Nomad said birds don't laugh

Nomad was helping LoneWolf add some stuff to the car.  Having a bird on his shoulder made that a bit awkward.  So I flew into the sky.  I once again resisted the urge to poop on LoneWolf and flew off over the desert.  I heard Nomad call to me not to go too far.  I was about to turn back when I saw them a group of strange black figures.  I flew low over them to get a closer look.  They weren't paying any attention to the bird in the sky.  I could vaguely see them.  They were clothed like Nazgul from Lord of the Rings or a dementor from Harry Potter.  The main difference was the glow from their red eyes that looked like a distant red fire in an endless void of nothingness that light illuminated a face with almost no features.  And somehow the eyes seemed like infinity.  I remembered MoSh saying not to look into their eyes and I quickly looked away.  I wouldn't want to look at those things for very long

I turned and flew back towards where I had left Nomad and LoneWolf.  I was cawing loudly as an alert.  I saw the mustang was even more souped up.  I landed on Nomad's shoulder and spoke to him telepathically.  I told him about seeing the Black Fists.  Nomad told LoneWolf.  LoneWolf got in his car, Nomad got in the passenger seat (with me on his shoulder) and we took off at high speeds.  We reached the ridge over the Black Fist group in no time.  I flew out the window.  There were two Black Fists on the ridge with us.  I telepathically reminded Nomad not to look them in the eyes, and Nomad told LoneWolf.  LoneWolf said he knew that!  LoneWolf was challenging the Black Fist in front "If you want me, try to take me!" he challenged.  The Black Fist said LoneWolf should join them and live forever.  LoneWolf said he would show the Black Fist what he thought of that offer.  He reached right into the Black Fist and ripped out a black heart.  The heart itself seemed to be alive.  It was moving and trying to engulf LoneWolf's hand which looked more like the paw of a werewolf now  LoneWolf looked at the heart and it burst into flames.  The black heart was destroyed.  The Black Fist who had lost the heart was screaming about the light.  He turned to dust and blew away.  The Black Fist said LoneWolf had made a grave mistake by challenging them.  He turned and disappeared into thin air.  I flew back down to Nomad.  LoneWolf said there would be no resolution now but he, for one, was ready for it.  Everything around me faded to black and I woke.

----------


## Raven Knight

I was in a very interesting place.  I looked around.  The sky was a deep color green.  There was a waterfall nearby and it led to a stream that disappeared into the trees.  The trees and plants looked like tropical plants with one key difference.  All of the leaves were various pastel colors.  There didn't need to be any flowers the leaves were more colorful than any garden.  I looked into the stream.  I saw fish there.  They looked like they were made of solid gold, but somehow still alive.  They had bright red eyes that sparkled like rubies.  I also noticed that the reflections of the colorful plants made the stream look like a flowing rainbow, a liquid rainbow flowing through the trees.  The effect was quite beautiful like the water in this photo.

I stood there watching the stream for a short time before I finally realized I wasn't alone.  I turned around to see who was there with me.

There were three other people there with me.  One of them was Allison.  The second was Dr. Janet Fraiser from Stargate SG1.

Janet was looking around at all the different parts of the environment.  She seemed fascinated by all of it.  Allison was watching Janet be fascinated by everything around her.  Allison seemed to be enjoying herself.  The third person there with me was Link.  The adult version of Link from Legend of Zelda.

Link was standing right next to me.  I wondered how long he'd been there that I hadn't noticed anyone there with me.  I felt kind of lame for not realizing sooner that I was not there alone

Allison, Janet, Link, and I walked down a path next to the stream for a while.  We were talking about random stuff.  It was a very nice place, very relaxing.  While we were there it seemed that there was nothing wrong with the worlds outside.  I knew that was just an illusion, but I let myself go into that for a while.  Link had his arm around me.  It was very nice

We finally paused near a large tree.  There were strange orange fruits hanging from the tree.  I heard Q speaking to me telepathically.  He said the fruits are edible and quite delicious.  I picked one and tasted it.  It almost tasted like chocolate but not quite I couldn't quite place it.  Allison, Janet, and Link also tried the fruit.  It wasn't until we had finished eating the fruit that Q telepathically mentioned that the fruit might make us horny  Gee thanks for saying that after the fact.  And it apparently did that.  Allison and Janet disappeared into the trees off to the right.  Link and I disappeared through a small path to the right Spent some quality 'alone' time with Link but this part is private!

----------


## WarriorTiger

Cool! I totally didn't remember this part.. but I did get a memory flash! I remember walking along some grass, well our equivalant of grass.  I then slipped my hand into Janet's and looked at her.  We smiled at each other.

----------


## Robo

First Templars, now black hands?  what will be next, Evil inc?
and who are the black hands anyway?

----------


## Raven Knight

*Note to MoSh:  In this dream my goal is to convince A to want to stay in the containment area for her own protection.  The only reason I could think of that I might have for letting her out was if I was really pissed off at you.  Thus I say a lot of nasty things about you to A.  I just want to say in advance that I don't mean any of it.  It is all just an act I was putting on for A.*

I was in my room.  I was cuddling Midna.  She was wanting to get down.  I finally let go of the cat.  I got out of bed and saw Q in the room with me.  He said he knew I was going to want to try to heal A again.  He snapped his fingers and the scene around us changed.  That seemed surprising to me since I hadn't been lucid.  I looked around in surprise.  Q and I were now in a large dome with two smaller domes in it.  The dome on the right had a man blasting at the inside of the dome with dark energy.  Q said I was dreaming.  He said from the look on my face he was thinking I wasn't lucid.  I didn't give the idea that I was dreaming much thought.  Q was still watching me.  Though I didn't do a reality check I somehow slipped into semi-lucidity

Q opened a gateway into the dome on the left.  It was like an airlock.  There was a gate on each end of a tunnel.  I went through them and emerged inside the dome.  I looked around.  I wondered where A was.  I wondered if she was still acting like the healing energy was hurting her.  I wondered if there was any chance it was hurting her but there's no way healing energy could actually kill her from the dream state was there?  No way!  I got the beginnings of a plan I was thinking the plan would at least temporarily put an end to A wanting to get out of the containment area so no more tricks.  I went into the house and was acting pissed off.  I had to do some good acting now.

In the house I found A in the corner again.  She asked if I had come to watch her suffer.  I said no.  Actually, I'd come to let her out.  She looked at me strangely.  Very suspiciously.  She asked why I would let her out.  I said there was one and only one reason.  I was pissed off at MoSh.  I told her I am getting sick and tired of MoSh always implying that I don't have a clue what I am doing!  He is always implying I'm incompetent!

"So you WANT me to go after MoSh now?" she asked, sounding very suspicious.

I don't give a shit what you do to that asshole!" I said, trying to make the anger sound real.  I hoped she was buying it.  "Shove a fucking bug of his ass for all I care!  I can't believe him!"  I made a mocking imitation of MoSh's voice to mock his words, "You know what he said?  'Raven the Black Fist is not a joke!  You can't handle them!'  That's what he said.  The presumption that went into that!  Of course they're not a joke!  Do I fucking look like I think the Black Fists are a joke?  No!  I have been traveling and fighting impossible odds for the past fucking 15 years!  I eat assholes like these Black Fist retards for breakfast!  They are my morning workout!  I have access to energies MoSh can't even imagine!  He's been traveling for what, a few months?  No more than five months!"

"Wait a minute" A said, "Did you say something about"

I didn't let her finish.  I was on a tirade about MoSh, and I was going to continue.  I was on a roll and it looked like she was biting right down on the bait.  "Well guess what!  If MoSh thinks I am so incompetent, then he can do without my help!  And guess who got you locked in here?  Was it MoSh?  No way!  It was ME!  So now I'm going to let you out and he can deal with you on his own!  Let's just see how long before he's asking for my help!  Asking for the help of an incompetent moron who thinks the Black Fists are nothing but a fucking joke!  We'll see what happens then!"  I made a point to calm down.  I focused on making it look like calming down was a great effort of control to keep the negative energy from exploding.  I hoped it was working since I didn't really have any negative energy

"Wait!" A said, "Did you mention the Black Fist?"

"Ok," I said after a few deep breaths, "I'm going to open a portal from here to open space.  I'm going to leave it open.  You can leave whenever you want.  How's that sound?"

"You didn't answer me" A said.  She looked worried about something, "Did you mention the Black Fist?"

"Yeah," I said, "Just a bunch of assholes coming around looking for dreamers to add to their ranks.  This time they will find they've bitten off more than they can handle."

"I've heard of them," A said, "They take their candidates by force and turn them into mindless zombies to join their ranks.  Once they get hold of someone there is no hope"

"Whatever," I said, "So I'm going to open that portal and"

"They're going to want to take me," A said, "That's the whole plan, isn't it?  That's what MoSh wants to let THEM take me"  She actually looked afraid now.  "Are are you going along with that?"

"I'm not giving those assholes anything except my sword up their asses!" I said, "If I wanted to turn you over to them, would I let you out now?"  I opened a portal that didn't actually lead anywhere, but it looked like it led to open space.  "There it is.  Go ahead."

"The Black Fist" A said, "Can they get in here?"

"In here?" I asked, indicating the containment area, "No way.  No one gets in here unless we let them.  Hetfield has designed that shield over 36 years, and has had several lifetimes to get it right.  Nothing is getting in here."

"Then" A said hesitantly, "then I don't want to go out there."

I feigned surprise, "You want to stay here now?" I asked, "What's up with that?"

"It's better to be in here where the Black Fist can't get to me" A said, "Don't make me go out there they'll come for me for sure"

"Well," I said, "I guess if you really don't want to go  There'd just better not be any more tricks.  No more parasites.  If I see one more of your parasites I'll take you to the Black Fist myself!"  This was an empty threat I hoped she couldn't see that.  I wouldn't let the Black Fist take anyone if I can prevent it.

"No" A said, "Please don't.  No more tricks.  I'll just stay here."

I closed the portal that looked like it led to open space.  I went to leave through Q's airlock portal.

"Wait!" A said behind me.

"What?" I asked.

"My astral body is still out there," she said as if I didn't already know, "The Black Fist could get to me through my astral body.  I need to have it in here fused with my dream body to be truly safe."

Bonus!  Maybe this would get her astral body also contained!  "Ok," I said, "Bring it here.  Fuse with it.  You will be protected here."  I opened a portal that did lead outside this time.  I was keeping a close eye on A I was hoping I my acting had been good enough that I wasn't playing the fool...  A ghost like form came through the portal.  It looked like a ghost of A.  The ghost merged with the A already there.  I closed the portal to the outside.  A looked relieved.  I turned to leave again.

"Wait!" A said again.

"What is it this time?" I said as I turned back towards her again.  She was moving towards me, reaching for something.  I told her to stay back.  She said the deal had included no more parasites so there was something I should know  I told her again to stay away.  She said there was a parasite on my back.  I reached back and groped around back there until I felt something slimy and gross.  I pulled it off of my shirt and looked at it.  It was a black slug.  Ew

"Another parasite?" I asked, "What did I just say about parasites?"

"It was there before we made that agreement," she said, "That's why I told you it was there!"

"Ok" I said as I telepathically told Q to make the exit portal lead to Washu's moon lab.  The portal was redirected.  I went through it.  On the other side I found Washu.  I handed her the slug A had somehow placed on my back.  She seemed pleased to get a healthy specimen.  I told her maybe she should check me for any others.  She used a scanner and moved it all around me.  She said I was clean.  I said good, I didn't know for sure that A wasn't going to try something nasty.  Everything around me faded to black and I woke.

----------


## Raven Knight

FA - I woke up in my bed.  I didn't realize it was a false awakening.  I lied there in bed wondering how much longer I had to sleep.  I was still lying there when my bedroom door opened.  I figured that was my mother.  I wasn't ready to get up yet so I feigned sleep.  She was probably letting the cat in to use the cat pan.  I was lying there and I heard her walk over by my bed.  Was she going to wake me up?  She lied down on the bed with me, pressing her body up against mine.  I could hear her whispering in my ear but I couldn't understand what she was saying.  Her weight was holding me down to the bed (she is a fat woman) so that I couldn't move.  I was feeling really trapped.  I had to get out of that situation.  It was unbearable.  I went to try to shove her off and found myself sitting bolt upright in my bed, having awakened

FA - After that previous dream made me sit bolt upright I lied back down in my bed to try to relax.  Where had that creepy dream come from?!  I was relaxing when my bedroom door opened.  It was my mom again no not again that had been a dream.  She came over beside my bed and was about to lie down on top of me again.  No!  I threw the covers in her face and jumped out of bed.  I was standing on the table by my window looking at her.  She asked where I thought I was going.  This was crazy!  My mom isn't a fucking pervert!  I did a nose pinch reality check I was dreaming!

I tried to just phase through the window but it wasn't working.  I told my mother I was dreaming and I was leaving there.  I hurried past her and out the door.  I exited onto the front deck of my house I was now rubbing my hands together, not to stabilize the dream, but just as I was pondering all the possibilities available to me since I was lucid in a DILD.  Then, to my disappointment, I felt I was waking up.  No!  I remembered techniques to stabilize dreams from Dreamviews rubbing hands together.  I did it more emphatically.  No help there  Spinning?  I spun around in circles several times and then stopped dizzy dreamer I was slightly dizzy and that passed, but so did the dream.  I woke up in my bed.

FA - I was in my bed again.  I was surely awake for real this time but I might as well check.  I did a nose pinch I was dreaming!

This was still a dream!  I got out of bed and immediately felt myself waking up.  That sucked!  I wanted to do more!  I grabbed the door to my room and tried to focus on something in the room.  Just focus and do nothing else just hang onto the dream but I woke up for real this time.  :Sad:

----------


## Raven Knight

I was at my job at a hospital.  Actually I was just leaving.  I had been in an argument with my supervisor.  I was so glad to leave.  As I was walking through the parking lot I realized I'd forgotten something… (I don't remember what I'd forgotten…)  I didn't want to run into my supervisor again… I ran into a store and bought a hoodie.  I put it on and pulled the hood over my head to cover most of my face.  I walked with my head pointed downward so my face would be hard to see.  Now I could go back.

I went into the hospital.  I worked on the third floor.  I didn't want to go straight there because I thought I might be spotted.  I went to the fourth floor instead.  I found a bit of chaos.  There were people protesting something going on in the hospital.  They were protesting animal cruelty… and patient neglect… and high prices… and a slew of other offenses the hospital was guilty of.  Somehow I knew that was all true.  I went through a floor vent to get back down to the third floor.  I ended up in an unfamiliar place.  A hidden floor between the third and fourth floors!  I looked around and found some CD's I knew would be incriminating.  I took them and slipped through the group of protesters.  No one had noticed me.  A few other people snuck out with me.  They seemed glad I was there.  I wasn't sure how I had been of help.  I hurried away from the hospital, not wanting to get caught.  I needed to get home and make copies of those CD's.  I had just gone around a corner when someone behind me, one of the protesters, asked who I was.  I pulled my hood over my face as much as possible and turned back towards him.

"I am the raven!" I said to him, then I laughed and hurried away.

There were two large storage silos near the edge of the hospital property.  I looked over at them.  I wondered if they were used to store poison… I was thinking there was extremely flammable toxins in there.  They would be caught.  I spotted a young man walking away from the towers.  He looked familiar, but I couldn't place the name… I stood there watching him, trying to think who he looked like… Loaf!  He looked like the picture of Loaf on Dreamviews!  But didn't he live in another country?!  (Seeing someone I thought was Loaf when he lives in a different country didn't trigger a reality check!  D'Oh!)  I watched Loaf a bit longer.  He had stopped and it looked like he had a remote in his hand.  He pushed a button and one of the towers exploded in a huge fireball.  He pushed a button again and the second one exploded.  I watched the towers dissolve into a spectacular explosion with flames blasting everywhere.  There had definitely been something flammable in there… or a shit load of explosives all over it.  Loaf was walking away from the explosion without paying any attention to it.

I wondered why he had done that.  I looked at the scene again.  It looked like a scene where an action hero is walking away from the final explosion that spelled doom for the bad guys.  Of course I knew why he'd done it.  It looked awesome!  Does anyone really need a better reason for a big explosion?

I didn't have time to wait for Loaf.  I had to get the CD's home.  I hurried on my way.  I got to my house.  The door didn't open with a key.  There was an annoying symbol matching puzzle.  There was a symbol on the door and one floating in the air.  I jumped to a platform where I could reach the symbol in the air.  The symbol in the air was constantly changing.  I knew I needed to make the symbol match the one on the door to get in…  I missed the match.  I had to try again, and I knew I was running out of time.  I just didn't realize it was a dream and I was about to wake.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Wow. Amazing.  I had a strange AP with my mother in it, but it wasn't creepy. It was a series of FA's though. Very confusing.

----------


## AndresLD

May I ask, was Link a Dream Character, or a dreamer?

----------


## Raven Knight

> May I ask, was Link a Dream Character, or a dreamer?



Link is one of the many people I have encountered in my journeys to other dimensions.  I believe I knew him in a past life and we were lovers or married perhaps, but there was a connection when I met him.  This particular version of Link now lives in my inner world.  He is not a DC, not a dreamer, but a real person from another world.

----------


## Raven Knight

Notes:  I fell asleep with some dream goals.  The first goal was to do some healing.  And after that I was planning on doing some healing.  I fell asleep with my light / sound device on and this goal and I slipped into a WILD…

I was on the moon.  I looked around.  I was outside on the moon.  I was looking up at the sky where a full Earth could be seen.  I was alone.  Maybe it was the setting, maybe it was negative energy, but I felt especially alone as I watched the Earth rising into the sky.  It was a beautiful view.

I stood there and watched the Earth for a few minutes.  This wasn't why I was there… I was there to heal people.  Why was I wasting time watching the Earth in the sky?  I wondered why I wasn't  inside the biodome.  I figured I would stand there a few minutes longer to see if the reason I was there would be revealed to me.  I sensed someone walking up behind me.  I didn't sense hostility so I didn't even look to see who it was.  I started talking to whoever it was, not really caring who it was right now… as long as it was a friend.  As long as I wasn't alone…  "Look at the Earth," I said, "Isn't it beautiful from up here?  It looks so small…" I held out my hand and it looked like the planet was sitting in my palm.  Perspective can look strange.  "Our physical bodies are sleeping down there…"

"But our dream bodies can live up here," the someone behind me said.  I could hear it was a man.  I turned around to see who was there.  Someone suddenly grabbed me!  That person was holding me tightly and pumping some kind of energy through me!  WTF?  I hadn't sensed any hostility, but now…  I pulled my head back far enough to see who it was… and then I felt kind of retarded.  The person who had grabbed me was Nomad… and it wasn't an attack, it was a hug… and the energy was healing energy… am I getting paranoid?!  I was getting images through my mind of my being a child out running and playing with another child.  That didn't fit… I never had any friends as a child… but there were the memories, as clear as day… outside playing with a boy.  How could I not remember that?

Then the image changed.  That same boy was yelling mean things at me.  The insulting tone was familiar.  That was how things like that went.  "Hey, you're corroded!"  "You're retarded!"  "You're fat!"  "You're ugly!"  "You're stupid!"  Although the nature of his taunts was strange… he was claiming I wasn't real?  What was he, blind?  I was standing right in front of him!  No matter how weird the taunts were, however, it was just another form of the same rejection.  I pushed Nomad away a bit, hoping that would put an end to the visions.  I didn't want to see any more.  It was depressing.  I felt dangerously close to crying... no... no one could see me cry... no one...  I could hear the voice of my ex in my mind... "Are you CRYING?!" in a condescending way that made me angry and ashamed at the same time.  The images seemed like confirmation that eventually most everyone will turn away, though sometimes it takes a really long time.  Well, that didn't mean I had to.  I renewed my promise to myself that I won't be the one to turn away from a friend.  To make the thought firm in my mind I pulled Nomad back into a hug and was repeating, mostly to myself although I thought he could probably hear me, "I won't let go… I won't let go… Never let go…"  I finally turned to look at the full Earth in the sky again.  It had risen higher.  It was still beautiful.  I was standing there next to Nomad when everything around me faded to black and I woke.

----------


## Dylan xD

Omg...

All your dreams are just stunning, there all so interesting and I just love reading them especially the shared ones!

----------


## Raven Knight

I was in the Healing Glen.  In the part of this dream that I remember I was semi-lucid.  I looked around to see who was there with me.  Most of the people there I recognized, though I noticed one I didn't.  The person I didn't recognize was a woman with dark brown hair that came down to around her shoulders.  I was trying to think who she might be.  She was standing next to MoSh.  Next to MoSh was Basara, then Angel, then Nomad, then Allison now why did I want to punch someone in the face?  I figured the person I want to punch in the face wasn't there Dennis (a really annoying guy from my game design classes) wasn't there.  So instead of punching someone in the face I participated in a healing spell golden energy filled up the Healing Glen and was flowing through everyone there.  I noticed that my urge to punch someone in the face was fading and then it was gone.  MoSh was looking at me strangely.  I wondered what he was looking at.  I stared back at MoSh.  It seemed like he was waiting for something.  He finally asked where Asuka was.  I wasn't sure how to answer that question, although it seemed MoSh thought I had the answer

Q kept me from having to make up some BS answer for MoSh  He appeared in a flash of white light.  He was holding Asuka in his arms.  He lied her down in the grass in the Healing Glen.  He said she was unconscious right now because of the thing that was in her.  He said P's astral form had to be removed, but then she could be healed.  I was watching what was being done, though I wasn't exactly sure what was going on.  Q and the frost giant seemed to be doing something and they ended up pulling something long, black, and a bit disgusting looking out of Asuka's mouth.  It was really disgusting.  The substance looked somewhere between a cloud of blackness and a long goopy thing I was having trouble identifying what it was.  Q collected the disgusting stuff in a sphere.  He said it would be re-united with the rest of P in no time.  But Asuka would need healing  Q disappeared in a flash of white light.

The healing energy in the Healing Glen was now focused on Asuka.  I focused on the song Full Moonlight to cleanse the dark energy from her.  Golden energy filled the glen once again, flowing through everyone.  After the song was over Asuka woke up.  She acted like she was waking up from a long nap.  She sat up and yawned.  She looked around at everyone and said good morning.  MoSh asked how she was feeling.  She said she was fine but she wasn't sure why we were all in the Healing Glen

So what now?  Vex seemed to want to go check out the biodome.  I opened a portal to get there and we all went through.  There was one place that seemed it would offer the best view of the entire biodome.  And that was on the top of the mountain.  We went up the mountain to near the top.  I looked out at the view.  I could see the ocean down below, as well as the various forest areas of the biodome.  The tower was not far off.  I was considering going to grab my Fire Valkyrie and taking a flight off into space.  That would be fun or maybe I just wanted to sleep.  Sleep sounded good.  I wondered where everyone else was.  I looked around to see.  MoSh was off a ways with Vex.  I didn't see the others.  And that is the last I remember.

----------


## Raven Knight

Note:  I have been coming down with a cold.  Due to this cold my recall has gone to plop.  For this night I was only able to remember my WILD  My goal in my WILD was to meet up with MoSh and transfer a spell to him so he can use it whenever he needs it.  I used my light / sound machine and slipped into a WILD.  But somehow I managed to lose part of my lucidity!  :Sad: 

I was in a neighborhood.  I didn't recognize it.  I walked down the street for a ways.  I still didn't recognize where I was.  Was I supposed to be doing something here?  How had I gotten there?  I headed back the way I had come from.  I thought I would maybe find something back where I had started.  When I got to where I had started I looked around.  I was in front of a familiar looking house.  I walked up to the house.  I knew the person who lived there  Who lived there?  The name came to me.  MoSh lived there  I went over to the door and looked at it for a bit.  My mind felt a tad clouded.  I felt like I might have a slight cold.  I finally knocked on the door.  It opened and Asuka was there.  She said I didn't have to knock, just come right in.  I went inside and looked around.  I spotted MoSh.  He was in the living room.  He said hi to me when he saw me.  I remembered I was going to transfer a magic spell to MoSh.  The usual first one I have done in the past is a general defense spell called Whiplash.

I went over to MoSh.  I told him what the general idea was, and what the Whiplash spell does.  It reflects any hostile energy attack, whether it be magic, energy, or technology based, either back at the attacker or in a direction the person using Whiplash chooses.  I figured a good place to easily practice it would be in the Outer Realms training area.  As if on cue, Q appeared.  He snapped his fingers and the scene around MoSh and me changed

MoSh and I were now in an open area in the Outer Realms.  It was a wide open area that was cleared out of a forest.  The forest looked a bit dark and foreboding, but there was nothing immediately alarming about it.  MoSh didn't seem to even notice the forest around us.  He was looking at me.  The first thing to do would be to transfer the Whiplash spell to MoSh.  For that I used the song Unforgiven Too by Metallica to transfer the spell Whiplash, which is also a Metallica song.  The idea is that the song doesn't have to be used, though.  I use the song to focus on the spell, but other people might have their own techniques.  "What I've felt, what I've known, turn the pages, turn the stone.  Behind the door, should I open it for you?  What I've felt, what I've known I take this key And I bury it in you"  A small ball of golden energy formed in my hand and floated over to MoSh, then it disappeared into him.  The transfer was complete.

"What was that?" MoSh was asking.

"That was the energy needed so you can easily use the Whiplash spell," I said, "Here let me show you how it works."  As if on cue, an enemy emerged from the forest and threw a ball of fire at me.  I used Whiplash and deflected it back at the attacker.  The creature was burned by its own flame.  Another creature emerged and threw a fireball at MoSh.  He deflected it in a random direction.  It disappeared into the sky.  Perfect.  Now to get some practice in on that.  We spent some time so MoSh could practice Whiplash.  And the variations of it  Inverse Whiplash: reverses the energy of the attack before sending it back.  Multiply Whiplash multiplies the power of the attack before sending it back.  He soon seemed to have the hang of using Whiplash.  Everything around me faded to black and I woke.

----------


## Drokens

I have seriously loved reading your journal. It's amazing! I wish I could dream like this. I'm working on it!

----------


## Raven Knight

Notes:  I had another night of waking up every hour or two due to my cold and having a stuffed up nose.  Due to this any dreams I had were fragmented and short.  My recall was better than on the past couple of nights, but this is the result.  I fell asleep with my light / sound machine on and slipped into a short WILD

I was in the biodome.  I looked around to see my surroundings.  I was alone there.  I wandered for a bit.  I found myself at the hot springs.  I looked into the water.  I sat down beside the water and looked into the depths.  I found staring into the water to be a calming experience.  My mind was wandering off in some abstract direction.  Actually my mind was pretty blank and then someone shoved me into the water.  Wait!  I didn't want to actually be in the water!  I saw something gross coming off of me and going into the water I quickly flew up into the air and out of the water, landing on the shore, dripping wet.  I looked back into the springs.  The gross stuff was dispersing and disappearing.  Shit!  How could I gather it back?  I was trying to think of a way to gather the contaminant back but then it was gone.  The water looked as clear as it had when I'd first gotten there.  There hadn't been much contaminant it wouldn't hurt anyone would it?  I was hoping it wouldn't

"Are you ok?" a voice from beside me asked, sounding concerned.  I looked up and saw who had pushed me into the water.  Nomad was standing there looking at me.  Apparently he thought my being in a hurry to get out of the water to be a bit odd.  I told Nomad I was fine.  He said maybe I would benefit from going into the healing springs.  I said no, I wasn't going in there.  I told him I didn't get a good feeling about going in there it seemed too much like washing poison into a pristine pool of water.  I got up and walked away from the hot springs before he could say anything else.

After a short hesitation Nomad followed me back to the koi pond.  I sat near that and looked in at the colorful fish.  That was also very relaxing.  Nomad said there was negative energy I needed to get rid of.  I looked over at him.  I told him I felt fine.  A portal opened and Basara came through it.  There were also some other people there but I can't remember who all was there sorry  :Sad:  We all ended up in the healing glen area of the biodome doing healing spells.  The entire area was filled with golden energy.  It was a very relaxing thing and I was quite relaxed and then I woke.

----------


## Raven Knight

I woke up from the previous dream with sinuses so congested that I couldn't breathe… took care of the situation and went back to sleep.  I didn't slip into a fully lucid dream, but I did manage to stay semi-lucid…

I was in the biodome.  I looked around and saw I was in the area right beside the koi pond.  I watched the colorful fish for a few minutes and then walked away from the pond.  I found Nomad near the base of the tower.  I stood there looking at him for a bit, trying to clear my mind.  There was some reason I'd needed to find Nomad… and there he was.  I focused on clearing my mind to remember why I had been looking for Nomad.  Nomad came over in my direction.  I remembered why I'd needed to find him.  He was looking at me strangely.  He asked if I was feeling ok.  I said yes, I had just been trying to remember what my goal was for this dream.  I said I now remembered I was going to show him Whiplash.  He agreed with that.  He said he knew exactly how he was going to make it work…  I used the song Unforgiven Too by Metallica to transfer the Whiplash spell to Nomad.  He said he just needed to practice it.  He said to go ahead and throw an attack at him… no… wait a minute… the biodome security wouldn't allow that in here, so we should do it outside.  The scene around us changed to the surface of the moon.  I looked around and saw Nomad was there with me.  He said to go ahead and attack him… he wanted to try out the Whiplash effect.  I was going to throw a fireball at Nomad but everything around me faded to black and I woke, once again unable to breathe.


*** Another short dream was taken up with throwing various energy attacks at Nomad and having them thrown back in my face...  :tongue2:

----------


## Raven Knight

I was sitting in a desk like often found in schools.  My head was down on my desk and my eyes were closed.  It felt like I had been sleeping.  I was feeling disoriented.  I was awakened by someone poking me in the side.  I sat up and looked next to me.  There was a guy sitting there looking at me strangely.  He pointed at the teacher in the front of the room.  I looked up at the front of the room.  The teacher was giving me a dirty look.  Apparently my nap hadn't gone completely unnoticed.  I sat up in my seat and made a point of paying attention.  There was a piece of notebook paper in front of me and a pencil.  I had been taking notes.  I looked around the room.  It didn't look like my usual college classroom.  It looked more like high school but wait a minute I'm not in high school any more this was all wrong

"Hey" someone to my left was muttering, "What's that smell?"  I looked and saw a couple of girls talking to each other in the next row over.  They were laughing.  One of them said it smelled like something had died.  I didn't smell anything.  The girls were pointing at me.

"And talk about a face that could curdle milk!" one of them said as she looked over at me, "Maybe that's the smell!"  The two girls laughed some more.

I was feeling the same familiar response to people teasing, insulting, putting me down but I was also feeling quite angry.  I was still convinced I had already completed high school.  There's no way I was going to put up with this shit all over again.

"You know," I said as I leaned towards the girls, surprising myself a bit by how easy it was to respond to them considering the first time I had been shy to the point that I wouldn't say anything in my own defense, "If you smell something it's probably your own rotten attitude."

"What?" one of the girls asked, looking a bit confused.

"I know the things that you said about me when Im not around," Linkin Park lyrics were in my mind from the song Hit the Floor, "You think having the upper hand means you gotta keep putting me down.  But Ive had too many standoffs with you its about as much as I can stand, so Ive waited until the upper hand is mine."

"What are you talking about?" one of the girls asked, clearly annoyed.

"I guess I should've figured that was too complicated for you to understand," I said, "So I'll talk slowly and use small words.  I've had enough of your shit and I'm not going to put up with it again!  Got it?  So just shut up!"

"Uh" one of the girls said, "We're not even talking to you"

"No" the other girl said, "We're talking to him" she pointed at a guy next to me the same one who woke me up when I was sleeping at my desk.

"Yeah," the first girl said, "Be glad.  There's a bigger loser in this room than you."  She laughed.

They weren't teasing me?  I realized I didn't care who they were insulting.  "Of course there's a bigger loser in this room than me," I said, "in fact, there're two bigger losers and it's the two of you!"

"I said this isn't about you, you retard!" one of the girls said.

"No," I said, "It's about you thinking it makes you look big to put someone else down.  But you know what?  It doesn't.  It just makes you look retarded."  I'd had all of these idiots I could take.  I was sooooo pissed off.  I got up and left the classroom.  I didn't care if I got in trouble.  I heard the teacher yelling after me.  I ignored her.  I was leaving.  I walked out of the school in the front.  I didnt recognize where I was.  Had I come out the wrong end of the building?!  What was going on?  I was still wondering when everything faded to black and I woke.

----------


## RAMIBE

I liked the last one...only because it's the only one that was sent to me...I haven't been getting emails lately from subscribed topics... :Sad: 
You told those girls! bam!

----------


## Baron Samedi

Cool Raven. I used to have dreams like that, but they usually ended with me pummeling someone into a gelatinous rubbery pulp.  :Shades wink:

----------


## Raven Knight

I was in a large room.  It was kind of like an auditorium but there were no seats.  The lights were really dim.  There were lots of people there.  I wanted to get out of the room because there were too many people.  I was pushing my way through the people, not getting very far.  I shoved one more person out of the way.  Most of them hadn't responded to my pushing, but this one did.  It was a man.  He said to watch where I was going.  I absently apologized and went to continue.  He told me to wait a minute.  I turned to look at him.  I said again that I was sorry, but I really wanted to get out of the crowd.  I didn't like being caught in the middle of the crowd.  He called me Raven.  He said I should recognize him.  That got me even more disconcerted.  Not only was I trapped in a crowd, but this man thought I should know who he was?  Damn!  I didn't remember.  I told him so, though I figured he would just get mad again.  He said he was Nomad and this was a dream.  Nomad?  He wanted to talk to me or something?  I told him I could talk outside I had to get out of the crowd.  I became semi-lucid.  :Sad:  (Not lucid?  No reality check?)

I pushed my way through the crowd some more.  All of the people ignored me completely.  Nomad was right behind me.  He suddenly pointed off to my right.  I looked over there but didn't see an exit.  Well, he knew I was looking for an exit so I started pushing my way in that direction.  I pushed some more people out of the way.  I still didn't see any exit.  Nomad was still pointing, saying "There he is!" about someone.  But I wasn't looking for a 'he!'  I was looking for an exit!  I asked what Nomad was talking about.  He said Loaf.  That word made no sense in that context I stopped pushing through the crowd and looked at Nomad.  I'm sure I had a blank look on my face.  I was more towards the non-lucid end of semi-lucid.  :tongue2: 

There was a deafening noise over the crowd noise.  The entire crowd started moving in one direction.  I didn't like the idea of going with them like a head of cattle so I fought against the crowd.  Nomad was flying.  He pulled me up over the crowd.  The flying didn't seem odd to me.  Instead I was hanging there wishing I knew how to fly.  The hoards of people moved like a fluid, all funneling out of a couple of exits on the far side of the room.  Soon they were all gone.  Sooner than seemed possible.  Nomad set me on the ground and looked over where we had been heading.  There was one person still there.  He was playing with a small fire.  Had that been a fire alarm?  Maybe if the smoke detectors were either close or ultra sensitive  I looked at the person for a minute he looked familiar.  Nomad called him Loaf.  I looked at Nomad strangely and called him a roll.  Nomad pointed at the third person again and said it was Loaf.  It sounded like he thought he was talking to a retard.  I chose to ignore that.

I looked back over at Loaf that did sound familiar but my mind wasn't working.  Loaf looked over at us.  He gave Nomad a dirty look.  He commented that it seemed Nomad didn't know what it meant when he said he wanted a break from shared dreams.  Shared dreams?  There was that dream thing again.  I was about to do a reality check when I noticed something weird.  There was a strange black aura surrounding Loaf  Wtf?  Well, I didn't know what that meant, but it didn't look good, so maybe a healing spell was a good idea.  I didn't expect that just focusing on a song would work.  I wasn't that lucid.  I looked in my pocket for my iPod and found it.  I turned it up all the way and I could hear it without earphones even though it doesn't have a speaker.  I played Full Moonlight and focused on it as a healing spell.  I was very surprised when golden energy formed all around.  The dark aura around Loaf pulled away and seemed to get angry wtf?  It didn't like the golden energy.  I think I saw Nomad holding the thing inside the golden energy so it didn't get away.  The thing disintegrated in the light like a shadow would.  Loaf was looking at that and asked what it was.  I was sooooo happy!  I was exclaiming to both of them that I had formed the golden energy IWL!  My healing would work IWL!  What could be better than that?  I got so excited about the idea of healing people IWL that I woke myself up realized it was a dream and pulled a Homer (D'Oh!)  ::doh::

----------


## Loaf

> I looked at Nomad strangely and called him a roll.



 :Big laugh: 





> There was a strange black aura surrounding Loaf…  Wtf?



I became slightly depressed last night, and woke up feeling a little worse this morning.

----------


## Raven Knight

Note:  I had some negative energy tonight, and I was especially tired because of it.  I didn't use my light / sound machine when I fell asleep and thus did not slip into a WILD  :Sad: 

I was in the biodome and I was semi-lucid.  I looked around at the familiar surroundings.  Nothing about being there seemed odd enough to make me fully lucid.  I saw Nomad there.  I stood there staring at him for a few minutes.  He was in a normal human form.  The reason I was staring was because he was so clear and vivid.  Actually, everything was.  This didn't feel like a dream at all.  It felt like I had gone out IWL to meet up with Nomad somewhere and there he was.  The vividness of the dream might be why I never went completely lucid.  I asked Nomad where he had gone last night.  We had been chatting on Skype but then he had disappeared and not come back.  He said he had fallen asleep.  He said sorry, he'd meant to come back, but by the time I woke up, about midnight (his time I assume) I had been gone.  I told him I had been tired and needed to get to bed.  Especially with just getting over a cold.

Nomad said he was heading for the hot spring.  I told him I wanted to do a healing spell on him first before going in the spring.  He seemed slightly puzzled but agreed.  I used Full Moonlight to cleanse the dark energy out of Nomad.  Golden energy formed and flowed both around and through Nomad.  I hoped it had done enough.  Ok.  Now we could go to the hot springs.

Nomad and I followed a path and ended up at the hot springs in the biodome.  I noticed Basara was there.  He seemed to be quietly relaxing in the warm water.  It looked like he might have even fallen asleep!  Nomad got into the water.  I noticed a small amount of black crap wash off of him but not much.  I was glad there wasn't much.  If I hadn't been looking for it specifically I might not have seen it at all.  Nomad woke Basara by splashing him in the face.  Basara woke up quickly and looked around, seeming surprised that he was no longer alone.

Both Basara and Nomad were saying I should come into the water.  I didn't want to.  I knew I had negative energy and a lot of it  I called Basara over to me.  He got out and came over.  He asked what was wrong.  I told him I wanted to have less negative energy on me if I was to go into the springs.  He looked at me oddly but agreed.  He played the song Love Will Save Your Heart on his guitar and sang it.  It was really very nice sitting there near the springs listening to Basara play and sing.  I could feel the golden energy flowing through me.  Ok.  Now it should be safe to go into the water.

Basara and I went over to the hot springs.  Nomad asked what the conspiracy was all about.  He was laughing so I knew he was just joking around, but he was wondering what Basara and I had been doing.  Basara kissed me and said some things are private.  That got another laugh.  Basara got back into the spring.  I didn't see a single bit of black stuff come off of Basara.  I hesitated and then finally got in the water.  I could see black crap washing off of me into the water.  Shit!  There was still shit on me!  I felt ill.  Nomad asked what was wrong.  I told him I didn't want to pollute the hot spring.  He said it wasn't polluting the spring is meant to handle things like that.  It is a healing spring.  I saw that the flow of crap off of me and into the water had stopped.  I guessed it had all washed off already.  I still felt bad about it.  I swam over to Basara and sat in the water beside him.  I was still sitting there with Basara when everything around me faded to black and I woke.

----------


## Raven Knight

Note:  Once again I fell asleep with a lot of negative energy.  I was once again drained by that negative energy.  I fell asleep without the aid of my light / sound machine and failed to slip into a WILD.

I was in the biodome.  I looked around.  I hadn't intended to go there.  I was slightly annoyed that I was there.  I was somewhere between semi-lucid and non-lucid.  I thought I had to leave now.  I was looking for a way to leave when I turned around and saw Nomad was there.  A massive wave of negative energy hit me.  No.  I absolutely did NOT want to talk to him.  I muttered a few expletives about my dream bringing me to the very last place I wanted to be.  I turned to hurry away from Nomad and find a way out of the biodome.  I had just about gotten around a corner and out of sight of Nomad when I heard him say my name.  I pretended not to hear and hurried around the corner.  Now to open a portal and get out of there.  I felt it was urgent that I not be there if Nomad was following me.  Ok open a portal.

I did my usual technique of focusing on Through the Never and tracing out the portal in front of me.  Nothing happened.  WTF?  Why wasn't my portal working?  There wasn't much time  I tried the portal again.  Still nothing.  Damn!  I cursed loudly.  That didn't change anything.  I did not want to be there if Nomad was coming and somehow I knew he was almost to the corner.  I took off and ran into the trees where I would not be seen.  I went through the trees at a rapid pace until I emerged in the area next to the koi pond and ran directly into Basara, knocking both of us to the ground.

Basara looked at me with a strange look on his face.  He asked me where I was off to and what was chasing me.  I told him I needed to get out of the biodome and my portals weren't working.  Basara asked what the hurry was.  He said if there was a hostile in the biodome they would've been teleported out right?  I told him I didn't have time to explain, let's just go.  He asked go where.  I told him I wanted to go anywhere, just not there!  My sense of urgency was back and stronger than ever.  Nomad was still coming.  I told Basara we had to go.  Basara just stood there and looked concerned.  He said I had a lot of negative energy.  He said we should go the Healing Glen and get some healing.  I said that was great as long as we didn't stay there.  He strummed his guitar to open a portal and we both went through into the Healing Glen.  I felt a degree of relief as the portal closed behind us.

We were now in the Healing Glen.  Basara said he wanted me to sit down and listen to his song but he also wanted to know who I had been running away from.  I said I was avoiding a lying asshole.  Basara said maybe I could enlighten him after hearing his song.  He told me to lie back and listen to his song.  I felt a lot of negative energy inside me.  I didn't like that feeling.  So I lied back on the grass and closed my eyes as Basara started playing Love Will Save Your Heart.  The music was very relaxing.  I got lost in the melody.  I could hear Basara singing along with all the instruments.  A guitar, a synthesizer, a didgeridoo, a bass guitar, drums wait something was off a didgeridoo?!  There's no didgeridoo in Fire Bomber!  I felt another wave of negative energy.  The combination of healing energy and the wave of negative energy was really disorienting.  I opened my eyes and looked around.

Everything was kind of blurry.  I could make out a couple of people near me.  I focused on clearing my vision.  I looked again.  Basara was right beside me playing his guitar.  Off to the left of Basara was Nomad!  Dammit!  I wanted to tell him to go fuck himself, I know everything and the game is over.  My disoriented mind didn't let me.  All that came out was, "Fuck every game" which I knew made absolutely no sense at all.  Then I felt someone pick me up in one hand.  I saw the frost giant standing over me he was holding me in one hand.  It looked like I should feel cold, but instead I felt warm and drifted off into a peaceful sleep and woke up in bed.

----------


## Baron Samedi

I wanted to play hide-and-seek, but you didn't really want to. Remember?

----------


## Raven Knight

Note:  During this next dream everything was quite chaotic in the midst of a large fight.  There were seemingly endless numbers of dark figures attacking a huge group of our allies.  The participants in the battle were as follows:

The Allies:  Allison (Lord of Light), Pilgrim (Lord of Darkness), Angelina (Lord of Beasts), Carlo (Lord of Power), me (Lord of the Flies), Nomad, Vegeta, Mary (in her mech suit), Marty (in her mech suit), Xena, Gabrielle, Callisto, Hercules, Joxer, Iolas, an army of fly people, an army of werewolves, a wide assortment of dragons, some of the people from the Stargate team if anyone knows of someone that was there that was left off this list go ahead and leave a response naming them so everyone gets credit!  :smiley: 

The Enemy:  An absolutely enormous group of black figures that were said to be seeking to force someone to join their ranks by forcing dark energy on that person to control them. (barf)

Now for the parts of the fight that I remember most clearly:

I remember being in a star formation across a large area of the battle field.  The main area of the fight was off to the right quite some distance.  In front of me was nothing but more hoards of the dark figures.  I could barely see the other people in a star formation I could sense them more than see them.  Allison, Pilgrim, Carlo, and Angelina were all at separate points of the star.  There were bright beams of energy connecting all of us, and where they intersected in the center over the hoard of Black Fists there was a massive explosion.  The explosion sent a wave of fire outward from the center of the star that was incinerating everything in its path.  That was why we'd had to do the formation some distance away from our other allies to make sure only enemies got caught in the massive explosion.  Before the explosion had even faded all five of us were once again heading in separate directions back towards the fight.

In another part of it I was completely surrounded by enemies.  That was exactly where I wanted to be for my spell.  "...And suddenly the the unreal silence is broken by a lament..." I started the Immortal Fire spell that uses part of the song Dark Tower of Abyss by Rhapsody, "A lament coming up from the deepest darkest abyss...  And from the seven gates of the dark fortress the dead come back to life to face them... this is hell!"

Apparently there was so much chaos going on around me that no one had specifically noticed me standing there doing my spell.  But once the main part of it activated there was no way it could go unnoticed  "Immortal fire now rise, light my heart, light my way through the darkness, a guardian of space and time!"
<a href="http://media.photobucket.com/image/blue flame/little_bear101_2007/pictures that I made/Blue_Fire-39929.gif?o=1" target="_blank"><img src="http://i214.photobucket.com/albums/cc15/little_bear101_2007/pictures%20that%20I%20made/Blue_Fire-39929.gif" border="0"></a>
A huge wave of fire spread outward from me, incinerating every enemy it touched.  The flames were flashing white and blue, pure light energy.  Perfect.  I figured that way if it did hit any allies it wouldn't do any harm it would only cause harm to the Black Fists who were using dark energy.  When the white flames finally cleared I saw there was a wide open area around me no there was someone out there I saw Nomad looking at me strangely.  He didn't pause long before he took off in the other direction.

----------


## Raven Knight

I was standing in front of a house on a sunny day.  I looked around to see where I was.  The house looked somewhat familiar.  I wasn't lucid so I wasn't sure what house it was.  I was searching my mind to find the answer.  I was distracted by a dog.  A golden retriever mix, I think.  The dog was in the street and I was worried someone would come along and hit it.  There was no traffic, however, and the dog got to the other side and disappeared from sight.  I returned my attention to the house.  It was very familiar.  So it must be somewhere I've been before.  The quickest way to remind myself where I was would be to go to the house and see who was there.

I walked up the path to the front door.  I was debating whether or not I should knock on the door when it opened.  The person I saw in the doorway made me go to a barely semi-lucid state.  Asuka!  I was looking at Asuka!  I started feeling negative energy around the outsides of my mind.  I was able to hold it at bay for now.  Asuka was happy to see me.  She told me to come on in.  I wasn't sure if that was a good idea.  Besides, wasn't there something in here to throw me out if I had too much negative energy?  Maybe since I had it contained safely that wasn't activating.  I couldn't think of a reason to tell Asuka 'no' so I followed her into the house.  She closed the door behind me.  I took a deep breath and forced the negative energy back still farther from my conscious mind.  *Why does this shit keep happening to me?* I asked myself as I looked carefully around the room.

Asuka disappeared from the room briefly and then returned with a plate of cookies.  She said someone had mentioned that I liked her cookies.  She held the plate out to me and told me to help myself.  I felt a bit guilty for taking cookies from her (No doubt the effect of the negative energy) but I also didn't want to insult her by refusing.  I took a cookie.  Asuka looked at me strangely.  She told me to go ahead and take more than one.  This is a dream!  I don't have to watch my weight in a dream!  I took a second cookie.  A little girl came running down the stairs with a smile.  I remembered hearing her name Shawna.  I said hello to her.  She giggled.  She said she had smelled cookies.  She went over and took a couple cookies from Asuka.  She went out the back door.  I briefly saw that she was met by a mew (the pokémon) before the door closed behind her.

Asuka was asking if I was feeling ok.  She said I hadn't touched my cookies  I told her I was fine just tired from being at a big battle earlier.  When I said that I had a vague recollection of unleashing an Immortal Fire spell  She looked at me strangely as if she maybe didn't believe me.  I took a bite of one of the cookies.  Chocolate  I ate the rest of it.  I was now hoping that the chocolate would help me fight off the negative energy.  So now I wolfed the cookies down.  Asuka was still looking at me suspiciously.  She said she was pretty sure MoSh would be entering a dream pretty soon.  When she said 'MoSh' I got hit with some negative energy that made me choke on my last bite of cookie.  I ended up spitting half of the bite of cookie onto the floor yuck  I also had a strong feeling that I was somewhere I shouldn't be that I definitely didn't want to get caught there.  Asuka came over and said I didn't have to inhale her cookies to show I like them but she still looked concerned.  I focused and made the negative energy back off yet again, back to the corners of my mind.  I made the mess on the floor vanish.

"What is going" Asuka started, but then she stopped and looked out the front window, "There he is!" she said, changing the subject, "Out in front of the house.  Go right out.  I'm sure he'll be glad to see you."

"Who will?" I asked.

Asuka looked at me strangely again, "Well MoSh will be, you silly!"  More negative energy the idea I was doing something I shouldn't be doing I was somewhere I shouldn't be an urge to leave before I was seen but it was too late for that Asuka had already seen me and so had Shawna

I took another cookie off of Asuka's plate as a way to stall.  Where was all this negative energy coming from?  I had the idea I should know, but I didn't  I nibbled this cookie while Asuka watched me.  She finally told me to hurry up or MoSh would wake up and I would've missed the whole dream.  She said it was nice to see me again and then left the room.  I nibbled the last of my cookie and forced the negative energy back yet again.  There was no more reason to stall.  I went back out through the front door of the house

In the front yard I saw MoSh playing with the dog I had seen earlier.  The dog chased a ball across the street and disappeared from sight again.  I braced myself for more negative energy but it wasn't as bad as I had been expecting.  The primary thing I was feeling was guilt for something that incessant feeling that I was doing something wrong and I shouldn't be there I couldn't think why had MoSh told me to stay away?  Was I intruding on his dream uninvited?  That didn't sound right and Asuka would've known about that and wouldn't have been saying MoSh would be glad to see me if he had told me to stay out.

MoSh turned around and saw me and he definitely didn't look upset.  I found myself glancing around as if I thought someone was watching me and that would be how I would get caught and in trouble.  MoSh came over to me.  He said he'd had the strange idea I wouldn't come.  I asked why he had thought that.  He paused and then said he didn't know, it was just a feeling he had gotten.  He said he was glad the feeling had been wrong.  He said it sucks bad enough that we can't chat on Skype... and then if for some reason I was refusing to see him in dreams, too  I almost blurted out that I wasn't supposed to be in his dream at all but I couldn't think why so I didn't say it.  That didn't make the guilt go away the feeling I was seriously letting someone else down just by being there

I refocused my thoughts.  Now why had I come here?  Just to say 'hi' to MoSh?  No I was transferring spells to him he had Whiplash had he said he wanted to know some healing spells, too?  I thought he already did know some healing but that was all I could think of right now.  Healing which one?  The first one that came to mind was Liberate by Disturbed.  Because it can have a dual effect.  Breaking mind control or cleansing dark energy.  So that was the one I would transfer Liberate by Disturbed.  I felt another jab of guilt as I made that decision.  But why?!  It was starting to piss me off.  I can transfer my spells to whomever I damn well please!  And I wasn't going to let this stupid unexplained guilt tell me otherwise!

While all of that had been going through my head MoSh and I had been talking about well, I don't remember what we had been talking about.  I guess I was coherent enough that nothing I'd said had left him giving me a blank look or maybe I was babbling and he didn't notice because he wasn't lucid (Yes, I have thought about dreams and lucidity a couple of times in here but never increased my lucidity!)  I told him the song I was thinking about transferring and what it could do.  Another thing came into my mind that when Asuka had been being controlled by a certain asshole whose name I wouldn't mention the spell from Liberate could have broken that asshole's control over her and then purged the dark energy out of her at the same time.  He seemed to like that idea of being able to help Asuka if something like that ever happened again.

I used the song spell from Unforgiven II to transfer this Liberate spell over to MoSh.  It seemed to work without difficulty.  I was hit with the worst pang of guilt yet.  I really expected someone to come from one of the houses or alleys and point at me, announcing that I was guilty of the ultimate betrayal.  Betrayal?  But who was I betraying?!  Why wasn't I more lucid?  Why couldn't I remember what I was doing wrong by being here?  Why was I feeling like the cat who just ate the canary and had yellow feathers sticking out of my mouth?  Why was my train of thought was interrupted as I felt healing energy flowing through me.  Where was that coming from?  I turned around and saw MoSh was testing the healing spell out on me.  He was playing a song I didn't recognize on a guitar.  The strength of the guilt faded but I still felt a slight urge to tell MoSh to stop doing that before someone saw and figured out what I'd done.  But what could be wrong with showing someone a healing spell?!  It was a fucking healing spell!  And I'd shown it to MoSh!  It wasn't like I'd been showing a spell to Dennis!  *Not that Dennis could figure out what to do with it,* my mind added  I felt more healing energy as MoSh was using the spell again.  The guilt was fading away to become a memory as everything around me faded to black and I woke.

----------


## Raven Knight

I was in my room.  I sat up and looked around.  I felt kind of wasted.  I didn't really want to get up yet.  Was it time to get up?  I hoped not.  I rolled over and closed my eyes to go back to sleep.  But I wasn't falling asleep there was something I had to do.  I had to use a healing spell on someone who?  I knew A.  But could I do that while awake?  I didn't know.  All I knew was that I wasn't going to be able to go back to sleep until I at least tried

I got out of bed and grabbed my iPod.  I went through my bedroom door and stopped short.  I was on a neighborhood street?!  Where had that come from?  Q appeared in front of me.  This was all too weird I did a reality check and I became lucid

Q asked me if I was there to do another healing spell on A.  I said I guessed I was but I just realized it was a dream.  He said yes, it was a dream.  He snapped his fingers and the scene around us changed to the familiar scene with two domes inside a larger dome.  I looked into the one on the right.  There was a small lab set up outside the building.  I could see an unconscious P on the table and Washu was there.  It looked like she was doing some very precise work.  She was clearly concentrating on her task.  Vegeta was in there with her just glaring at the unconscious P.  I wondered if just that was giving P nightmares  Q said Washu was removing the dark shard that was inside P's heart.  He said it was proving to be a complicated task.  Q said I should just focus on A for now.  He created the airlock style portal entrance to the second dome.  I went through it into A's area

Inside the dome I couldn't see any trace of the outside.  It didn't look like a containment area, it looked like a nice spot in the forest.  I looked around and I spotted A sitting by a small stream.  There was a bunny right beside her trying unsuccessfully to get her attention.  She looked at me briefly before gazing off into space again.  The song that occurred to me to use was Touch My Heart.  I used the song, and the area was filled with the golden energy.  During the song she had gotten up and was right in front of me now, looking into my eyes.  I looked back into her eyes to see if I could find the spark or the flame I was hoping to see.  I continued looking and I could see what I wanted to see.  At the same time I felt like someone was poking through my mind.  I immediately broke the connection and gave A a dirty look.  She laughed.

A started talking about things I did earlier this night.  She said it seemed the Black Fists weren't as powerful as they had been made out to be or my friends and I were much more powerful  So it would seem for this visit the Black Fists left empty handed.  They were unable to take anyone.  Not only that, but with all that light energy flying around some of them might have left the ranks of the Black Fists, set free to return to their previous dreams.  She said it is clear I take my responsibilities as a healer very seriously.  She then gave off a smirk.  "It's too bad you don't show your friends the same devotion"  I told her to shut up.  I told her I would not abandon a friend.  She said I already had betrayed a friend.  She said she was talking about MoSh.  I was ready to go.  I didn't need to hear her opinion of MoSh again  I headed for the edge of the dome and telepathically contacted Q for an exit path.  I heard A talking behind me.

"MoSh treats one of your best friends with such disrespect as he did and you're still willing to help him?" she was asking in a taunting voice, "He insults one of your friends and you're still willing to share your spells with him?  If that isn't a direct betrayal, what is?  You will reap the consequences of your choice!"  The exit path opened and I went through it quickly.  It closed behind me and I could no longer hear A.  I was glad for that.  Q was looking at me with some concern as everything around me faded to black and I woke.

----------


## Baron Samedi

I love reading your dream journal, Raven. Thank yo so much for taking the time to write your dreams down.

Dark energy does weird things to us, especially to our minds.  I want to practice self-healing. When I recorded that last didjeridoo song, Serenity (in waking life) my whole body was tingling afterwards!

----------


## Portalboat

I just want to be in a shared dream overall  :tongue2:

----------


## Raven Knight

Note:  I fell asleep with no actual plans to accomplish during my dreams.  So even though I fell asleep with my light / sound machine on, I wasn't focused on anything so I lost part of my lucidity as I slipped into my WILD

I was on the moon.  I wasn't in the biodome.  I looked around, wondering why I was outside on the moon.  I stood there for a few minutes before heading in the direction I thought the biodome was in.  I hesitated for a bit, wondering if there was really any reason to go to the biodome.  I could open a random portal from here just as easily.  A portal that would hopefully end up with me finding somewhere I could be useful.  I really wanted to do something useful.  So I would just open the portal from where I was.

I was about to open a portal when I saw there was someone else there.  I looked over to where I saw movement to see Nomad was there with me.  I asked him what he was doing wandering the moon.  He said he was a nomad he always wanders.  I was about to re-word my question when someone else appeared there.  I looked at the new visitor for a couple of minutes, doing a double take before I could fully accept who it was.  It was my ex boyfriend / fiancé James!  But what the hell was he doing in my dream?!  I haven't shared a dream with him since a while before we broke up since he had lost interest in shared dreaming a while before that time.

Nomad asked me if I knew the new visitor.  I said yes, I did.  I told him it was my ex boyfriend, James.  Nomad immediately gave James a really dirty look.  James did a double take at that.  He asked who that friendly person was, pointing at Nomad.  I told James it was none of his business I wanted to know why he was in my dream.  James was calling me by my birth name, Shanna, instead of my true name, Raven, which I found somewhat annoying.  I told him Shanna is dead.  Now there is only Raven, and Raven is not going to take any shit from him.  So he'd better tell me what he wants before I beat the shit out of him and throw him right back to Hell where he came from.  I was feeling a rising anger towards James.

It appeared I wasn't the only one mad at James.  Nomad seemed pretty pissed off, too, though I wasn't sure why.  Nomad was glaring at James, saying he had already heard everything James had done and how much of an asshole James was.  Nomad threw a ball of fire at James.  James batted the ball of fire aside and gave Nomad a dirty look.  James said that if Nomad wanted trouble he had found it.  James threw a blast of energy at Nomad.  Nomad used the Whiplash effect and sent the energy blast back at James where it exploded.  I got between the two of them to get them to stop.  I told both of them to quit it.  Nomad told me to get out of the way.  I told Nomad he didn't want to get into a fight with James James' power level is somewhere around mine, he would be an asshole about things, so a fight between him and Nomad would not end well for Nomad.  Nomad said he wasn't going to run away from that asshole.  This is a dream, there is nothing to be afraid of, and maybe I might be surprised.  I told him to just not do it, if for no other reason than I was asking him not to.  He finally said ok.

James had been talking and I had been ignoring him.  I turned around to face him.  I told him to get out of my dream and not to come back.  I told him I do not want to dream with him any more.  He asked if I was really going to stick up for that loser, and he was pointing at Nomad.  Nomad was clearly still pissed off at James.  I repeated to James that I didn't want to dream with him any longer.  I said to Nomad that we should go do something interesting where there weren't any undesirables around.  We both turned to walk away from James.

"I just thought you might want to know that you're being used," James called after us.

"Not any more," I said, "I left you behind."

"Not by me," James said.  He was now right behind Nomad and me.  "Nomad is lying to you.  He's just using you, you know.  I just don't want to see you taken advantage of."

I was feeling sooooo pissed off.  James, the one who claimed to love me only to lie to me and go running off with some fat ugly bimbo slut just because she puts out more in the bedroom!  The same asshole who had promised to be honest with me no matter what, and now he had the balls to accuse someone else of lying?  I turned around and focused my very best glare on him.  "You do realize how much credibility you have with me, right?" I said, "Absolutely none.  If you tell me that the moon dust is gray I'm going to have to check for myself to be sure of it!"

"Fine," James said, "Go off with that lying loser!  I came to warn you because I still care about you and I don't want to see that asshole hurt you."

"You have done nothing but hurt me," I said, right in his face now, "But you'll never see the pain inside of me, stabbing me over and over and over I trusted you and I loved you, and you spit back in my face!  How could you do this to me?  When will you stop trying to hurt me?  I've walked a minefield for you!  A career in hell with you!  I have made it through the things others would surely die just watching!  And the oath I take on this day is to know that you will be repaid!  One day the sun will die and the night will crawl.  Until then, until I see your world implode I wish you death and suffering, misery to spare!  Time to release your pain, face the last enemy!  I am the last thing you will know, the last thing you will see, I see your death surrounding me!  I know you, yes I do, I know you!"

"You're so full of hate now," James said trying to look concerned but not succeeding, "What has he done to you?" James pointed at Nomad again.

"What has HE done to me?" I asked, incredulous that he was continuing to lie even now, "If I am filled with hate now it is because of what *YOU* did!  *YOU* are the one who dumped negative energy in me, *YOU* fed that parasite endlessly until it was almost powerful enough to break free, *YOU* made promises that you never intended to keep, *YOU* turned your back on me and abandoned me even though I needed you!  If someone has filled me with anger and hate it is *YOU*!  And you know something?  I have had enough!  I'm going to *BLAST* you out of my fucking dream!  And unless you want you and that fat, ugly, bimbo whore wife of yours to have endless nightmares until you both go stark raving mad you had better NEVER return to my dreams!  Got it?  Good!"  I accessed the multiple shards in my Witchblade to create the most powerful blast of energy I could summon on short notice and fired it in the form of a Final Flash (Vegeta's move from Dragonball Z) directly at James.  There was a huge explosion.  The explosion left a crater in the moon and no sign of James.  I felt some better.  I looked around to see if there was some chance he was still there.  I didn't see him.  I was still so angry.

"Are you ok?" Nomad asked from right beside me as he put his arms around me and hugged me.

"I think so," I said, "I just need some time to calm down.  The nerve of that asshole!"  I was trying to calm myself down, Nomad still had his arms around me, then everything around me faded to black and I woke.

----------


## Kraftwerk

Wow Raven. What a powerful dream. Its a shame a jerk like him had to ruin a perfectly good wild.

----------


## beachgirl

beautiful description of - and picture of Paradise in Double Date in Paradise

----------


## Baron Samedi

Wow. Good job sticking up for yourself. Do you think it really was him, or someone else posing as him?

----------


## Raven Knight

Note:  I fell asleep with actual plans for the first time for the past few nights.  My first plan had to do with using a healing spell on Nomad's friend, Angel.  I focused on this as I slipped into a WILD

I was in the biodome.  I looked around to see if I was alone.  I was alone for the time being.  I walked over to the koi pond and looked in at the fish.  There were a lot of colorful fish.  I walked down a path to the hot springs.  I looked over the peaceful springs.  I looked into the clear water.  I was remembering black crap washing into the water.  I saw no sign of that now.  I peered into the depths.  The water was crystal clear.  I could see the bottom as if the water was only a few inches deep even though I knew it was much deeper.  I was still looking into the depths when I heard someone behind me.  I turned to look and I saw Nomad.  He asked if I needed a dip in the springs before we went.  I said no, I was fine.  I said I was ready to do a healing spell on Angel.  He said he thought she needed it.  I said I was ready when he was.  He opened a portal and we both went through

On the other side we were in a different place.  It was a rather nice forest, although it was a bit dark and creepy.  Nomad said this was Angel's inner world.  He said there was dark energy here that needed to be cleaned up.  I focused on the song Full Moonlight.  The song cleansed dark energy from the surrounding environment.  When the song was done the entire area was much brighter.  Nomad was doing a healing spell of his own on his didgeridoo.  Golden energy was flowing throughout the forest now.  Nomad said he wanted to do a healing spell directly on Angel, too.  I asked him where she was.  He said we would go to her.  He opened a portal and we went through

On the other side we were in another part of the forest near a beautiful lake.  I spotted a bed in a clearing.  Nomad walked right over to the bed and looked at the woman lying in it.  He said it was Angel.  He said she wasn't in a dream right now, but we could heal her here.

I went over to Nomad beside the bed.  The bed looked similar to the bed in this picture, though it was a nicer bed.  This picture is more to show the surrounding area than the bed itself.  I used the song Touch My Heart on the woman lying in the bed.  Golden energy flowed around the bed as Nomad was on the opposite side of the bed playing his didgeridoo.  The golden energy was absorbed into the woman.  Angel didn't wake up.  She just rolled over in her sleep.  Nomad thanked me for helping him with that.  I said I would be willing to help heal someone any time I was needed.  I was smiling at Nomad when everything around me faded to black and I woke.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Thank you so much, Raven. She had a precognitive dream this morning that protected her from danger. I think us doing that healing helped open her up to that.  I wish she would make an account on here, but she isn't at all interested in doing that. Oh well!  
You can call her my girlfriend.  :Shades wink:  



Anyway, she told me she had a dream of a truck having a blowout on the road, and this morning when she was driving, she saw a truck of the exact same make model and year. She remembered the dream, and felt danger. She moved away from the truck. The truck had a blowout. She prayed for the driver to be safe, and he got off the road. There were no collisions. 

Thank you again so much!  ::hug::

----------


## Raven Knight

I was in a town.  I looked around to see where I was.  It looked like a town out of an RPG.  I didn't consider the idea I was dreaming.  What I did think was that I was in a video game.  I thought I had just logged onto an MMORPG.  I thought I was supposed to be meeting up with a couple of other party members.  I spotted a couple of people I identified as party members.  A paladin I identified as Allison and a knight in all black armor that I identified as Nomad.  I was thinking I had wanted my character to be a sorceress or a bard so I could use my magic spells like in my dream state but I didn't really get a good look at myself so I wasn't sure exactly what I looked like.  I went over to the other two and asked if anyone had picked up a quest for this game.  No one answered.  Nomad was giving me a strange look.  Allison was muttering something about her armor rating.

A man came over to us.  He said we looked like warriors, and he desperately needed help.  He said he was the mayor of the town.  He said he hadn't told the people yet, but their setra stone was missing.  He said if he told the people there would surely be mass panic.  I had no idea what the setra stone was.  The man continued to explain that it kept the demons in the forest at bay.  But without it, they would soon realize the town was defenseless and attack.  He said the reptizars had attacked and stolen the stone, taking it back to their underground lair.  He said their best warriors had gone after it, but none had returned.  Allison summarized the situation kick reptizar ass, get the setra stone, bring it back.  Got it.  Anything else?  Well, the man said, if we happened to come across any of their warriors when we were down there  Rescue losers.  Got it.  The man seemed not to know what to say.  Allison wanted to get going.  The man marked the location of the reptizar lair on our map and then we left.

The reptizar lair wasn't far from the town.  There was nothing to be seen from the surface except for a hole in the ground that was the cave entrance.  The entrance was partially hidden behind some plants.  We descended into the darkness

The tunnels of the reptizars were only dimly lit.  I had the idea the reptizars could see quite well in low light.  After a brief time for my eyes to adjust I could see just fine as well.  We explored deeper into the tunnels.  It became more clear to me that the entrance we had gone in wasn't the main entrance to the reptizar lair it was more of a back entrance so we could get inside without being noticed.  We didn't encounter any reptizars until we reached a larger passage.  And when we did the reptizar looked really shocked to see anyone down there.  He was really shocked for the whole 10 seconds he lived, that is  Allison quickly dispatched him.  He didn't have a chance to make a sound to alert others.

I wondered how we were supposed to know where to find the setra stone.  Where were the reptizars keeping it?  Probably at the deepest part of the dungeon.  Isn't that always the way?  We continued exploring deeper into the dungeon.  We were encountering reptizars more and more frequently and taking them out just as quickly.  Allison and Nomad were using their swords, I was using song spells.  I was thinking that is what a bard is supposed to be able to do and wishing the online game DDO (Dungeons and Dragons Online) had it that way.

When we got to what seemed to be the deepest part of the dungeon we found ourselves in a large circular room with a large chest in the center.  A huge shaft extended upward to where I could see blue sky.  It looked like a trap.  It practically had the word 'trap' written all over the walls and the floors.  It was such an obvious trap that Allison rolled her eyes and asked if they could have made it any more obvious.  In spite of the obviousness of the trap we went into it since the setra stone was no doubt in the chest in the center of the room.  The trap went off and we were immediately surrounded by reptizars.  The reptizars didn't seem particularly intelligent.  We were able to fight them all off and, when we they were all dead, I used an alohamora spell from Harry Potter to open the chest to reveal the setra stone no.  It wasn't the setra stone

It was a key.  A large emerald key.  Who had locked a key in a locked chest?  That seemed rather redundant.  I looked at the key for a bit.  What would it fit?  I held the key up.  It was a large key.  It was about the size of a baseball bat.  I looked around the room.  Allison and Nomad were also looking around the room.  I took the key to the back of the room.  I saw there was a slight indentation in the rock that was the shape of the key.  On a hunch, I inserted the key into that indentation.  It slid easily into the hidden keyhole.  I turned the key.  An entire section of wall slid open to reveal a passage that went still farther into the mountain

Allison, Nomad, and I went farther into the dungeon.  This passage looked like it wasn't used all that often.  It was a huge passage.  The sides of the passage were charred black as if by flame.  But they were cool to the touch, so they hadn't seen flame for quite a while.  Looking back at the shaft and at the passage I was thinking it looked like someone had been hiding a space ship down here or something  We kept going and soon reached the chamber at the end of the passage.  In that chamber there were more reptizars.  One of them in particular had the title 'boss' written on his armor.  Or he might as well have had he didn't really, but it was clear by the fact he had more intricate armor than the others and he was also bigger than the others that he was the boss.  A crystal sphere that I figured was the setra stone was mounted on a pedestal.  A light was shining from the crystal to a huge statue of a dragon.  Just looking at the statue it looked like that dragon was evil  What were they trying to do?  Wake it up?  Bring it to life?  Get themselves eaten?  Whatever they were trying to do, that stone was needed back in the town so we attacked the enemies.

The boss reptizar commanded the others to attack us while he continued guarding the setra stone.  I was not wanting to spend time messing with the minions I wanted to kick the boss' ass!  I headed for him a couple of times but each time I was intercepted by lesser reptizars.  Nomad made a go at the boss and got clobbered by three reptizars.  I hit the boss with a bolt of lightning.  That seemed to piss him off.  I did it again.  He was now pissed off enough to make him abandon the setra stone.  He came out and joined the fight.  Everyone contributed to killing the boss  Allison ran her sword through the asshole's heart at the same time as Nomad cut off its head at which point my bolt of lightning ran right through that hole.  Hmmm cut out his heart then cut his head off and shoved a lightning bolt down his throat  Was he dead enough?  The lesser reptizars tried to run away.  That seemed to annoy Allison.  I figured she wanted to get the experience points for all of them.  I was just thrilled that I had found a video game that let me use my song spells.  I thought that was awesome!  Nomad took the setra stone off of the pedestal and put it in a bag he was carrying tied around his waist.

Allison had just killed the last reptizar present and then she came back over.  She asked if we had grabbed the stone.  Nomad said he had it.  Allison said she thought she had gotten all the cowards that were running away.  I commented that getting them would mean extra experience points.  She said we needed to get the stone back.  I agreed.  Did this game have a 'recall' feature like DDO?  I wanted to use it.  There were a lot of tunnels and passages to get back to the surface.  I opened a portal back to the town and we used that instead of a recall

When we got back to the town the mayor was thrilled to see us.  He said he hadn't expected to see us so soon.  He asked about the stone.  Nomad handed it to him.  He was visibly relieved.  He asked about their other warriors.  I said we hadn't seen any trace of them.  He was a bit disappointed in that.  He said he would have to give us a reward for our aid.  I figured the reward would be lame, I had mainly wanted the experiences points.  I remembered telling Nomad I would do something tell him he was dreaming?  Wait was this a game or a dream?  How could I tell?  A reality check would fail in either a game or a dream crap well, I would tell Nomad what I had said I would tell him.  I told Nomad he should wake up now and take some notes on the dream so he would remember it better.  He said he didn't feel like it.  I reminded him he had told me to tell him this.  He said he was too tired.  Hmmm was there some way I could force him to wake up?  I didn't know of any and as I was thinking about that I was the one to wake up.

----------


## Raven Knight

I was in a school.  It looked a bit like Hogwarts A lot of big rooms that looked like part of a castle.  The part that didn't fit was that I was working on my laptop.  I thought I remembered hearing that technology wasn't supposed to work in Hogwarts  Oh, well.  My laptop must be just that awesome that it still worked.

I was working out a plan.  I wanted to figure out how to find out what Draco Malfoy was up to.  I was also hoping there would be some way to heal him so he wouldn't be such an asshole any more.  I was typing up a Word document and searching the internet for information on Draco Malfoy that might not be as widely known as what was explicitly stated in the book. (Now not only does technology work in Hogwarts, but there is also wi-fi?!)  I didn't consider the strangeness of that.  I somehow hacked into an email account.  It was plans made between Snape and Draco to meet and discuss plans more thoroughly.  I would have to spy on that meeting and find out what I could find out.  I closed my laptop and put it in my bag.  I spotted the room where the meeting was to take place.  I was in the library right now, and the meeting room was one of the private rooms off of the library.  I saw the door close so I went over and stood near it, pressing my ear against the door to listen

I could hear voices inside speaking really softly.  I could only catch a few words of what was said.  That was no good how could I figure out their plans without knowing more information?  I pressed my ear tighter against the door in an attempt to hear.  Now there were no voices.  I had pulled my head back just in time to keep from getting the door slammed against it when Snape and Draco came out.  Both of them glared at me and left to do who knows what.  I had failed to get the information I needed could I try again?  I thought of course I could!  I had saved my progress just before this!  Since I didn't like this outcome I went back to the save point (How did I do this?  No clue!)

I was back at the table with my laptop.  Ok.  It hadn't been good that I had tried to listen through the door.  Not only had I not heard anything, I had been spotted!  I entered a couple notes on the situation on my laptop and once again closed it when I saw Snape and Draco go by.  I headed for that room again.  This time I didn't wait by the door.  I spotted a vent.  Those usually carry sound well  I climbed up on a table and stood near the vent.  I could hear Snape's and Draco's voices as clear as day.  They were planning on stealing an immortality potion and give it to Voldermort.  That seemed like a bad idea.  I was listening to the last of it when the librarian came up behind me and asked what I thought I was doing.  I got in an argument with her and I got down.  I didn't see Snape and Draco leave.  Finally the librarian left me alone after I promised I wouldn't climb on the furniture any more

Ok so now where had Snape and Draco gone?  I needed to find them.  I saw Harry, Ron and Hermione sitting at a table with some books.  Hermione was very interested in the books, Harry and Ron were muttering to each other.  I went over to them and asked if they saw Snape and Draco leave.  Ron said he wasn't puking his guts out.  I asked what that had to do with anything.  Ron said Snape and Draco could only be in the private room to do one thing, and that thought made him sick.  He said just thinking about those two making out was going to make him sick.  He took off and puked in a trash can not far off.  Eeewww  Harry told him to get his mind out of the gutter.  Harry said he hadn't seen Snape or Draco.  Hermione looked up and asked what was going on.  Harry said Ron was fantasizing about Snape and Draco getting it on.  Hermione said that was disgusting but she wouldn't be surprised if it happened.  I asked if she had seen Snape and Draco leave.  She said no and went back to her book.  Great.  I had no idea where the immortality potion was, so I couldn't stop them unless I followed them.  Damn!  I would have to do it again!  Return to previous save point

I was at the table using my laptop again.  I entered a couple more notes on the previous plan that had failed.  I was trying to think of another plan when I heard something breaking.  Crash!  Crash!  Wtf?  That hadn't happened before wasn't this rendition supposed to be the same as the previous ones?  I was looking towards the sound of the breaking things when another student came around the corner and smashed a window with a club.  I figured if the librarian had gotten on my case for standing on the furniture then she would have a field day with this guy!  Maybe I could do my vent idea again since she would certainly be distracted.  But the librarian wasn't doing anything great.  She had just been picking on me!  The guy that was breaking things came over and smashed my laptop with his club and then took off.  I sat there a bit stunned for a bit wait a minute!  That asshole had broken my computer!

I took off chasing after the asshole, pushing Snape and Draco out of the way as they were about to go into the meeting room to talk.  Snape fell on his ass and yelled something nasty at me that I didn't notice.  The guy I was following broke some more things.  A few vases, a couple of lamps  Everyone was staring, but no one was doing anything about it.  I chased the guy all of the way to Professor McGonagall's office  I went into the room after him and saw McGonagall was there.  I pointed at the guy and told her he had broken my she told me to go away, she would handle this.  I asked about my laptop.  She just repeated she would handle this and shut the door in my face.

I turned around and sulked back to the library.  I had clearly missed Snape and Draco again.  Could I do the save point trick without my laptop?  I was thinking I couldn't.  Damn!  Now what would I do?  I got back to the library and saw Harry, Ron, Hermione, and Draco were all sitting together Wtf?  I went over to them.  Draco, Harry, Ron, and Hermione were all talking.  They were talking about cheese.  I was thinking I could offer Draco cheese and maybe get him to reveal the location of the potion.  But Hermione summoned cheese.  She made nachos.  She offered me nachos.  I sat down and was eating nachos with Draco, Harry, Ron, and Hermione.  Draco was saying he'd had enough of Snape telling him what to do.  If Snape wanted that immortality potion, he could get it himself.  He laughed and said that a crazy kid had broken the bottle of potion, so Snape would have to suck it out of the carpet if he wanted to drink it.  I figured that would solve the issue.  I ate some more nachos and woke.

----------


## redisreddish

> I sat there a bit stunned for a bit wait a minute!  That asshole had broken my computer!
> 
> Snape fell on his ass and yelled something nasty at me that I didn't notice.




Ahahaha!!!!  ::lmao::

----------


## Royalpeach

That's pretty odd... in my lucid last night, I began in a place that reminded me a lot of Hogwarts. I didn't stick around too long, as I wasn't really doing anything and the place started to bore me. Still, do you think we were in the same place?

----------


## Portalboat

Hey, Raven, how do you fall asleep with your "intentions"? Do you visualize it, do you repeat a mantra, etc.

----------


## Raven Knight

> Hey, Raven, how do you fall asleep with your "intentions"? Do you visualize it, do you repeat a mantra, etc.



I have plans firmly set in my mind, and visualizations of me doing completing the plans.  :Shades wink:

----------


## Raven Knight

I was quite tired when I went to bed and I ended up falling asleep without my light / sound machine on.  I was, however, focused on my indented plans for the night.  I fell asleep with my initial plan being to go to MoSh's inner world to take MoSh and Asuka to the Healing Glen for a healing spell

I was in a beautiful forest glen.  I looked around to see where I was.  I thought since I was in such a beautiful place I would relax for a bit.  I sat down beside a large tree and closed my eyes.  I let my mind wander.  I soon heard people there with me.  I was a bit disappointed.  It had been nice when I had been there alone.  But then again there was no way I could honestly expect to have such a beautiful place to myself.  Other people have a right to be there, too.  I was hoping they wouldn't be rude people who litter if they were I would just clean up after them.

I opened my eyes and looked at the people there with me.  I recognized them!  Basara, Angel, Nomad, MoSh, Asuka, and Sydney were all there.  I did a double take at seeing them all.  I got up and went over to see them.  I said hello.  I asked what was with the big party.  Nomad said we were going to get some healing going on.  Ok I figured I could try to help with that.  I could focus on one of my healing spells.  I didn't know if it would work since I wasn't dreaming, but it was certainly a nice setting to try it in.  I told them all to count me in.

All of us were together in the beautiful glen, each person was doing a healing spell of some kind.  I was focusing on the song Touch My Heart from the Devil Hunter Yohko soundtrack.  I was visualizing it so clearly in my mind that I would've sworn I could actually hear the song playing.  Golden energy was flowing throughout the glen.  The energy was very relaxing.  I wondered if I was contributing to that energy.  Was my song actually producing healing energy?  It would be sooooo awesome if I could do that IWL!  The golden energy flowed into all of us and then the songs were over.

I saw MoSh and Asuka go off to the side and they were talking to each other.  I had the idea it was something private so I didn't intrude.  They talked for a bit and then they hugged.  Whatever was being said it was obviously not something bad or they had gotten past the bad part.  I looked around the glen a bit more.  There was still some residual golden energy over everything that made everything seem to glow.  It was a beautiful effect

(Ironic detail: the label on this pic says 'dreamworld backdrops' and I saw it in a dream...  ::lol:: )
I'm not sure how much time passed that I was just standing there looking around the glen.  Nomad was right beside me.  He said it looked like everything was good between Asuka and MoSh.  I turned to look at them.  They were on the other side of the clearing talking and laughing about something.  They seemed to feel good.

I was starting to think about going home but how did I get home from there?  I thought and I couldn't remember how I had gotten to the forest glen in the first place.  I followed a trail out of the glen and it led to a small stream.  The stream was very familiar, but I somehow knew it was not the way home.  Damn!  How could I be lost?  Nomad asked if I was ok.  I told him I was lost  He asked what I meant.  I told him I didn't know how to get home.  He said all I had to do was wake up.  I looked at Nomad strangely.  Wake up?  Was he saying I was sleeping?  I was considering doing a reality check when everything around me faded to black and I woke.

----------


## Raven Knight

I was in a desert.  It was night time.  I looked around.  I could see rolling sand dunes in all directions.  The sky was so dark that the stars seemed much brighter than normal.  I stood for a few minutes just looking up at the stars.  The sky was beautiful.  I looked around some more.  There was a pyramid there.  I went towards it.  It was like the pyramids of Egypt.  I thought that was sooooo cool.  I wanted to check it out.  I headed in the direction of the pyramid.  I saw there were some other people there.  I didn't know who they were.  I figured they were just tourists.  No matter.  There weren't that many of them…  I headed for the group.  I thought maybe there would be a tour into the pyramid.  That would be awesome.  I wondered if there was any way I could explore in the pyramid on my own.  That would be even more awesome.

I was almost to the group of people when I had to jump back out of the way to avoid being hit by a bus!  Wtf?  What the hell was a bus doing in the middle of a desert?  It was a double decker bus!  It reminded me of the double decker Nightbus off of Harry Potter.  I thought that was cool.  I was surprised it hadn't gotten stuck in the sand.  The people started getting on the bus.  I was thinking I might have missed the pyramid tour… but I definitely didn't want to be left behind.  This was the last bus back to civilization.  Besides, I've never ridden on a double decker bus.  That could be fun, too.  I could check out the pyramid tomorrow.  I hurried and got onto the bus.  I was the last one on and the door closed right behind me.

The first thing I noticed was there was music playing on the bus.  I wasn't sure what kind it was, but I didn't think much of the selection.  I figured it wasn't my place to complain about it, though.  I hadn't even paid to get on the bus.  The second thing I noticed was the driver.  He looked familiar.  I didn't have time to place his name before the bus took off at high speeds into the sky.  I grabbed onto one of the poles by the bus driver to hold myself up.  When I was sure I had my footing I looked back at the driver.  This time I was able to place a name.  It was Nomad driving the bus! 

"Hey, Raven!" Nomad said, "Welcome to the Moon Bus!  What do you think?"

"It's cool except for the music," I said.  I didn't see any reason to lie about not liking the music.

"What?   You don't like this?" Nomad asked, acting offended.  I could tell it was an act, though.  He said he had a couple stops to make before the moon.  We made a sharp bank in the air and plunged down towards the Earth again.  We came to a sliding halt in what looked like the athletic field of a school.  The door opened and a young man got in.  I didn't recognize him.  I thought he looked slightly familiar, but before I could place a name the bus had taken off again…

I was looking around at the other people on the bus to see if I could figure out what was going on.  I thought I vaguely recognized some of them.  I was looking right at a guy who seemed to have cybernetic parts when he disappeared…  He disappeared into thin air!  Wtf?  I told Nomad that a passenger had vanished.  Nomad said he had probably just woken up.

"Woken up?" I asked, "You mean people sleep on this bus?!"  I couldn't imagine being able to sleep with the way the bus was moving…  Nomad just agreed that the guy had probably woken up.

We came to a screeching halt in another place.  I was holding on to the bus too tightly to see where we were this time.  There was another guy outside the bus door.  He had a dark aura around him… he had dark energy!  My first inclination was to use a healing spell on him… but something inside said no.  I didn't understand why I wouldn't use a healing spell on someone with dark energy… but I felt using a healing spell would be the wrong thing to do… so I didn't.  The guy outside looked into the bus and said it seemed pointless to take a bus to the moon when he could get there just fine on his own.  To the moon?!  This bus was going to the moon?  The guy outside the bus took off flying, making me think of Vegeta shooting off into the sky.  That was weird, too.  I was considering that I might be dreaming.  The bus launched off into the sky again, shaking any thoughts of dreams from my mind.

And the moon was where we went!  The bus shot into outer space and flew over the surface of the moon.  This trip was far more awesome than exploring the pyramids!  I was on the moon!  We flew into a landing area on a tall tower.  Then the doors opened and everyone was getting out.  I got out and followed Nomad.  Nomad was talking about dream worlds we have created but not visited in a while.  I said we'd have to do that soon in a dream… but being on the moon now was awesome!  Nomad looked at me and then at a telescope.  I peered through the telescope.  I saw a space station with some aliens inside.  I could see it so well I could see the aliens through the windows… and a telescope pointed right back at us!  One of the aliens peered aside from the telescope and waved.  I thought that was strange, but I waved back.  Nomad looked through the telescope for a bit and then back at me.

I was talking to Nomad about various things as we went outside of the tower into a biodome at the base of it.  We walked for a short while until we found the guy who had taken off like Vegeta.  He was standing in the middle of a patch of flowers now, looking at one of them closely.  He still had an aura of dark energy but he didn't seem to be acting like he was infected with it.  Maybe it was just there and he was using it… that seemed odd, but appeared to be the case.  There were a couple of women there with him.  They were smelling the flowers.  I was still staring at the guy with dark energy.

"I can see the way you're looking at him," Nomad said, "Don't use a healing spell on Walms.  He definitely won't appreciate it."

"Walms?" I asked, not recognizing the name, "He is using dark energy?"

"It's ok," Nomad said.

"Yeah," I said, "It looks stable.  That's unusual for dark energy..."

Nomad and I walked off to the side a bit and we were talking about healing people.  Using soul healing on various people.  He asked how my soul healing on A and P was coming.  I said I wasn't sure.  I told him it had better start working soon… I didn't think we could just keep them in my inner world forever… but they couldn't leave without being a threat to MoSh… so I wasn't sure what to do.  Nomad said I should just not give up.  Then Nomad was asking me about using soul healing on my ex boyfriend / fiancé, James.  I asked why he would want to bother with that.  I asked it more of a nasty tone of voice than I really meant to.  I told him if I ever see that jerk in my dreams again it will be too soon.  So unless by 'soul healing' he meant give the jerk nightmares until the end of time, I had absolutely no interest.  Nomad apparently saw that it had upset me.  He apologized and hugged me.  I was hugging Nomad back when everything around me faded to black and I woke.

----------


## Raven Knight

I was in a strange place.  I was feeling quite disoriented.  I was trying to focus my mind.  Was I dreaming?  I must be dreaming.  Everything around me seemed somehow surreal.  I did a nose pinch reality check and found out for sure that I was dreaming.  But I was still so disoriented.  Why was that?

I looked around and saw I wasn't alone.  There was a man there with me.  I was too disoriented to think who it was.  But the energy I got from him was friendly so I grabbed onto his arm.  I was trying to stabilize my mind by stabilizing my body.  It seemed to work a little bit.  I remembered the man's name.  Nomad.  I was in a shared dream with Nomad.  I let go of his arm and found myself disoriented again.  I grabbed hold of him one more time.  He looked a bit puzzled.  I told him how disoriented I was.  He told me to find something to focus on and just not try to do anything.  I was focused on him because he was the only thing I could really see clearly.  It seemed to work.  I let go of Nomad and felt like I could stay in the dream.

"Feel better?" Nomad asked.

"A little," I said, "Where are we?"

"I wanted to put up some astral defenses around Angel tonight," Nomad said.  That led me to believe I was currently in the astral plane which might explain my increased disorientation.  I told Nomad I'd put up a shield.  I focused on the song Blitzkrieg by Metallica to generate a sphere of energy around me.  That sphere of energy expanded until it seemed to surround the entire world.  The spell appeared successful, but it did nothing good for my disorientation.  I was feeling just as bad if not worse than when I had first arrived!  I reached out and grabbed onto Nomad again for support but Nomad wasn't there.  He had gone.  Most likely to provide other defenses for Angel.  But that wouldn't do any good for keeping me in this dream.  I was trying to find something else to focus on when I lost the dream entirely and woke.

----------


## Portalboat

> ...I thought I vaguely recognized some of them. I was looking right at a guy who seemed to have cybernetic parts when he disappeared...



Robo!

----------


## Raven Knight

Note:  I had quite a bit of negative energy going to sleep tonight.  I didn't feel like using my light / sound machine because at the time I didn't really care if I dreamed or not.  I did have dream goals, however.  And my subconscious apparently decided I would dream whether I liked it or not

Note:  My first dream of the night was basically a repeat of the first dream from last night.  Nomad, Angel, Asuka, MoSh, Basara, and I were all in the Healing Glen and we did a group healing spell.  The glen was filled with golden energy.  The only difference is that after the healing Nomad and MoSh wandered off.  I was left sitting my myself near a pond skipping rocks.  Basara soon came over and kept me company.  I remember talking a lot to Basara, but I don't really remember much about what was said.

----------


## Portalboat

Hm, I thought you said you were going to check out the Dream Wheel stuff?

----------


## Raven Knight

I was lying in bed.  I woke up and rolled over to go back to sleep.  Then something soft, wet, and squishy hit me in the face!  It felt like a wet sponge.  It smelled fruity.  It talked!

"This is a dream!" it said.

"What the hell?!" I asked as I sat up in bed and picked up the squishy thing.  It felt like a nerf ball.  It was hard to see in the dim light.  It smelled like grapes.  It smelled kind of good, actually.  As I was examining the ball another one hit me in the side of the head.

"You are dreaming!" it said.

I picked that one up, too.  It smelled like raspberries.  I threw both balls back in the direction they had come from.  Both of them hit something

"This is a dream!" the first one said.

"You are dreaming!" the second one said.

I heard laughing from at my door.  I peered into the darkness to see who was there.  I could make out a silhouette of a man.  He was the one who was laughing.  I asked him what was so funny.  He asked me if I was going to do a reality check.  I went ahead and did a nose-pinch reality check.  I was dreaming!

I wanted to see the man better.  A light came on in my room.  It was Nomad!  He was holding the two nerf balls now.  I wondered if I had hit him with them.  I told him this was a dream.  He said he knew.  I said we should do something cool.  He said we were going to check on Portalboat, remember?  To see if something was blocking them from sharing dreams?  I remembered what he was saying and said ok.  Nomad said he thought he could find Portalboat so he would open that portal.  He opened a portal and we went through it

On the other side of the portal we were standing outside a house.  There was a strange man standing there looking at the house.  He was holding some kind of strange weapon.  I walked right over behind the man and looked at the house with him.

"What 'cha looking at?" I asked the man in a curious manner.

"There's a dreamer in this house," the man said, "and there's no way he's getting out of here without going past me first."

"Why are you blocking him?" I asked.

"I'm going to give him a nightmare like he's never experienced before," the man said, "I can imagine it now the fear, the delicious fear"

I thought it was interesting that he had been answering my questions just as if he knew me without even looking over in my direction.  "What would you say if I told you that's not going to happen?" I asked the man.

"What?" he asked, looking at me for the first time, "Of course it's going to happen!"  I smiled at him.

"That's not going to happen," I repeated, "because I'm going to kick your worthless ass right out of here."

"You haven't got a chance," the man said.  I yawned dramatically.

The man was annoyed, "You've done it now," he said.  He summoned up a bunch of others like himself.  There were lots of them everywhere.  The man said he would just take care of me before giving the idiot in the house nightmares.  He saw Nomad for the first time.  He now announced that we would both have our asses kicked.

The fight really didn't last long.  Those guys liked to talk tough but there wasn't much behind that talk.  I formed a sword from Witchblade and took them out like that.  Nomad was a werecat and he was tearing them apart with his claws.  The last remaining man was the one who had been watching the house.  Now it looked like he was the one afraid.  I told him it looked like there would be a nightmare, but he was the one having it.  He was trying to make a deal with us, but he didn't get too far into it before Nomad ran a sword right through his head.  The man was incinerated by energy from that sword.  I looked over at Nomad and asked if he thought there were more.  He said he thought this one had called all his buddies and it still hadn't been enough.  He said he was leaving.  He disappeared.  I wondered where he'd gone.  Everything around me faded to black and I woke.

----------


## Raven Knight

> Hm, I thought you said you were going to check out the Dream Wheel stuff?



I was behind in recording my dreams... those were from night before last.  :Cheeky:

----------


## Hukif

lol that one was funny dream, also, what is this dream wheel stuff I read about?

----------


## Raven Knight

> lol that one was funny dream, also, what is this dream wheel stuff I read about?



Dream Wheel

An experiment in shared dreaming that a few people on DV have been working on.  :Cheeky:

----------


## Portalboat

Well, thanks  :tongue2: 
I have a feeling I would have freaked out if that guy had gotten though.
I.E. Freaked out enough that I wouldn't want to have anything to do with LDs anymore.

----------


## Raven Knight

I woke up in bed.  I rolled over to go back to sleep.  For once I actually thought to do a reality check. (I tell myself to do an RC every time I wake up, but I seldom do it  :Sad:  ) I pinched my nose and found I could still breathe!  I was dreaming!

Cool!  I got out of bed and went outside my house.  I found I was in a normal looking neighborhood in spite of the fact my actual house is in the middle of the desert I realized I was in my own inner world.  I could decide where I wanted to go from here.  While I was thinking I walked out to the street and stood there.  I looked up at the blue sky.  It looked like I was outside.  I was thinking about the fact I was actually in my own little inner world when I saw something

I looked up in the sky and saw a double decker bus plunging from the sky.  It crashed down to the ground rather hard and skidded to a stop just a couple of feet from me.  The doors opened.  I looked in the bus.  I saw a bunch of people I don't know.  Nomad was driving.  I asked him what he thought he was doing.  He said he was picking me up.  I re-worded my question.  I was feeling quite irritated.  I asked him what he thought he was doing by bringing this bus and all of these people I don't know into my inner world.  I asked if everyone had been scanned to be sure they don't have dark energy on them or something nasty hitchhiking in on one of the people or the bus itself.  I told him there is a reason why the shield makes this one of the safest places available and that reason is because only certain people have access to go in and out.

"But I do know these people," Nomad said, "That's Robo" he pointed at a guy that looked partially cybernetic, "That's Portalboat" he pointed at a guy who was looking around very interestedly, "That's Red" he pointed at a young woman vampire, "That's Loaf" he pointed at a young man staring out the window at nothing in particular, "That's"

"That's not the point," I said.  I looked around at the other passengers and spoke more quietly to Nomad, "The point is that there is limited access to this place for a reason.  You-know-who and you-know-who are sealed up here.  We don't want them to get a way out, do we?  And no offense meant to anyone, but how well do you know these people?"

"Well enough to know they aren't enemies!" Nomad immediately said, sounding annoyed himself.

"I wasn't going to suggest that anyone here is an enemy," I said, "What I was going to ask is do you know them well enough to spot the subtle differences in behavior that might be the signs of dark energy infection.  If too many people come in here too often some asshole might start trying to use them to get dark energy in here, into this sanctuary and if that happens it's not good for anyone.  So can we please not do this again?"

"Fine," Nomad said, still sounding annoyed.  He floored the bus in an upward direction, taking off and flying a bit more erratically than before.  I was feeling annoyed at the fact he was annoyed.  It seemed the negative energy was getting stronger the more I thought about it but that's not good  I forced myself to respond to the negative energy differently this time.  I went back over to Nomad and hugged him, which made the course of the bus go even more erratic.  Nomad asked if I was looking to crash I said crashing is fun.  He let go of the wheel long enough to hug me back and the negative energy was gone.  Good.  Didn't need that.

I went over near the guy who was staring out the window.  Nomad had said it was Loaf.  I remembered I was trying to share a dream with Loaf.  I sat in the seat next to Loaf.  I tried to get his attention.  He ignored me.  I tapped him on the shoulder.  He ignored me.  I smacked him a bit harder on the shoulder.  He ignored me.  I said his name loudly in his ear.

"Loaf!" I said, "It's Raven!  We're sharing a dream!"  He ignored me.  "This is the Moon Bus calling Loaf, come in Loaf!" I said as if I was talking into an old fashioned radio system.  Loaf ignored me.  I summoned a loaf of fresh ciabatta bread and held it out so that the aroma was surely flowing right past his face.  He ignored me.  I tossed the bread aside and summoned a triple chocolate cookie, fresh and warm.  I held it to where the aroma would be going right past Loaf.  He ignored me.  Damn!  If he could ignore three kinds of chocolate in a cookie form, there was no way I could get his attention!  I didn't throw the cookie away.  I ate it.  It was delicious.  I told Loaf I had another delicious CHOCOLATE cookie if he was interested.  I put emphasis on the word 'chocolate' as I said that.  No response.

"CHOCOLATE!" I yelled in Loaf's ear.  No response.  Wtf?  I was wondering if something was wrong with him.  He disappeared.  I guessed he'd woken up.  Damn.  I headed to the stairs and went to the second level of the bus.  I selected different music for the second level.  I selected Disturbed.  I was sitting there listening to Disturbed when everything around me faded to black and I woke.  I was hoping Nomad wasn't going to be mad at me any more

----------


## Loaf

I wasn't lucid you see. IRL, I don't like interacting with others on the bus. I just stare out the window pretending I am not stuck sitting next to randoms.  :tongue2:

----------


## Portalboat

Dang, it seems like every night I have a shared with you guys! 
I know how you feel now, Loaf!

----------


## Baron Samedi

Thanks for taking the time to write all the beautiful dreams down Raven, and especially helping protect and heal our friends.  

Sorry about driving the Moon Bus into your Inner World. That wasn't a concious intention! I was just supposed to drive it straight to the Moon. My subconcious sometimes has other plans. 

I wish I had time to write my dreams down. Alas, I don't. See you on the Moon!

----------


## Raven Knight

I was in the biodome.  I looked around to see where I was.  I recognized the location and became semi-lucid.  I saw I wasn't alone.  Nomad was there with me.  He came right over to me.  I noticed he was dressed in armor like a knight.  I asked him if he was off to battle.  He said yes.  He said those things we had fought in Portalboat's dream hadn't been all of them.  He said there were still others that were draining their energy.  I looked at him strangely.  He opened a portal and went through.  I followed him

On the other side of the portal I was in space.  Nomad was there with me.  I saw something weird.  There were five capsule type things arranged in a star formation.  They were also connected to each other in a circle so it formed a pentacle.  In each capsule there was someone sleeping.  I looked at Nomad.  Nomad said it was a dream representation of their connections with each other.  He then formed his Witchblade into a sword and flew in towards the star and started hacking at one of the connections.  I flew over to him.  By the time I reached him he had changed his Witchblade to a hammer and was pounding on a connection.

"What are you doing?" I asked him, "You don't want to break the connections, do you?"  He said he just wanted to kick some demon ass.  I was going to say something else but I saw movement in the center of the pentacle.  I was watching as a dragon emerged.  It had two heads.  I told Nomad to wait a minute what the hell is that?

The dragon glared at Nomad and me.  It was talking.  One head said it was good.  The other head said it was evil.  Both of them started saying something about yin and yang but Nomad interrupted them.

"Blah, blah, blah!" Nomad said, clearly having no patience for the dragon's talking, "Fuck your bullshit!"  His Witchblade changed back into a sword and Nomad immediately went in and cut through the dragon head that had claimed to be evil.  I looked closer at the one who claimed to be good but nothing about it looked good.  The dragon was coming out of the center of the Pentacle, the remaining head looked pissed.  A giant winged cobra flew out of nowhere and swooped over the dragon, breathing a blast of green flames on the remaining head of the dragon before disappearing again

"What the hell?" I asked myself, "Was that MoSh?"  I hit the body of the dragon with a large bolt of lightning and it was incinerated in a blast of flame.  I saw Nomad was right beside me.

"No way was he really good," I commented.

"I think he was an asshole," Nomad said.

"Three of those capsules have demons in them with the dreamers," I said to Nomad as I looked around at the capsules, "Let me get them out here then we can kick their asses."  I formed a vortex that locked onto the three demons and pulled them out into the open.  They woke up as if they'd been sleeping.  They were clearly not happy.

"Who dares awaken us?!" one of the demons asked.

"Who the hell are you?" I asked the demons, "And what the fuck are you doing here?"

The demon who appeared to be the leader continued to speak.  He said that the knight, the naga, and I were supposed to be part of the wheel.  But since we hadn't joined they had taken our places.  The demon laughed.

"What kind of bullshit is that supposed to be?" I asked the demons, "If you must know, we weren't invited to be part of it you're full of shit."

"Thanks to you we are going to suck the energy right out of these dreamers," the demon said, "When we're done there won't be anything left except AAAHHH!  You ASSHOLE!"

The demon's monologue had been interrupted by Nomad throwing a disc of fire that sliced right through him.  It looked like he should be dead, but he was still talking.  I hit him with a blast of lightning that incinerated the rest of the demon.  The other two demons were glaring at us.  One of them said it wouldn't be nearly so easy to take them out.  The other one started taking, but Nomad interrupted.

"Enough talk!" Nomad said, "More battle, bitches!"

"Now you will suffer," one of the demons roared as he began dividing himself into many.  The second demon was doing the same.  They were laughing and making threats as they did it.  Nomad yawned as if he was bored.

"Less blabbing," I said to the demons, "More stabbing!"  I formed Witchblade into a sword and sliced through several of the demon clones closest to me.  I focused on the song Divide by Disturbed to multiply myself 2, 4, 8, 16 32, 64, 128, 256 "I'm one impressive motherf-er, now wouldn't you say?"

We attacked the army of demons.  Nomad had taken the form of a lion man but I lost track of him as I was trying to keep track of all 256 of me in battle.  I sliced through demons with my Witchblade, blasted them with lightning  An army of birds came flying down and attacking the demons.  Some of the demons were reduced to skeletons.  I did a double take as someone who looked a bit too much like Mario off of the Mario Brothers games was smashing skeletons with a hammer

I saw the last two demons about to attack one of the dreamers but he woke up.  His capsule opened and he pulled out a shotgun.  He blasted the two demons at point blank range before lying back down to go back to sleep.

Another dreamer woke up.  That one looked familiar maybe that was Portalboat?  He's the only one of the group I've seen in dreams before  He said there was too much noise and it woke him up.  He said he was thirsty.  I summoned a glass of water and gave it to him.  I asked if he was ok.  He said sure, then he lied back down and went back to sleep.

A third dreamer woke up and glared over at us.  I wondered what his problem was.

"You assholes!" he yelled, "Get out of here!  This is MY dream wheel!"

I did a double take.  Who had started the circle?  Larther!  Was that him?  If so, what pissed him off?  Nomad said he was just trying to help

"I already told you that you can't be in it!" Larther said, "There are time and number limits!  Now you weren't invited here, so get out!"

Larther was annoying me a lot.  "Look, asshole," I said, "We were invited.  Portalboat asked us to help out, and we just kicked some demon ass so you guys can dream in peace."

"Demons?!" Larther asked, "There are no such things as demons!  Just manifestations of your minds!  And I know none of us created them, which means YOU brought them here!"

"He is full of shit," I told Nomad.  Larther was still talking, but his talk was more directed at Nomad now.  "Hey, Mr. Nomad with the big ego!  Stay out of my dreams!  I block you from my dreams!"

"That's fine with me!" Nomad responded, "But, remember we are all mirrors of each other. If you think I have an ego problem, it's probably because you do, too."

I couldn't help but laugh a bit at the look on Larther's face.

"You are so contemptuous!" Larther yelled, "Just let me do this experiment in peace!"

I saw another of the dreamers waking up.  I flew over to him and looked closer.  He didn't awaken fully.  He rolled over and continued to sleep.  There was one more capsule to check.  It was a woman, so I figured it must be Juroara.  There was a dark aura around her.

"Nomad!" I called, "She has dark energy.  We should heal her!"

"You leave her alone!" Larther said, "I don't give you permission to dream with her!"

"You have nothing to say about who dreams with her!" I called over to Larther, "So shut the fuck up!"

"You two are" Larther started.

Nomad changed into Spiderman and shot a blob of web across Larther's mouth, making the rest of what Larther said muffled and unintelligible.  More web wrapped around Larther.

I focused on the song Touch My Heart from the Devil Hunter Yohko soundtrack.  Nomad came over to help me with healing Juroara.  Golden energy flowed into Juroara as Nomad formed a caduceus over her.  Dark energy was purged from her and she went into a more peaceful sleep.

I flew back towards the center of the pentacle.  I looked at the dreamers around the pentacle.  One of the other sleeping people had a small amount of dark energy.  I went over to him and used Touch My Heart to clean it up.  I noted it was the same guy who had shot the demons at the end of the battle.  I turned around and looked at the others.  The only one still awake was Larther.  He was glaring at me from inside an aura of dark energy.  Great not the one I wanted to deal with  But the dark energy had to be cleaned up so I flew over to him.

"Hey," I said to him, "Master of the Dream Wheel, you have dark energy, too."

Nomad came over and joined me, removing the web from Larther's mouth.

"I do not have dark energy!" he insisted.
I telepathically asked Nomad if we absolutely had to heal him Nomad said yes as I had expected.  A healer can't base who they heal on who they like  I used Touch My Heart on Larther and Nomad summoned another caduceus.  Golden energy flowed into Larther and the dark energy flowed out.  He seemed calmer now.  Nomad took the rest of the web off of him.

"Feel better?" I asked him

"Yeah," Larther said, "I don't normally get mad like that it's not in my nature."

"You had dark energy," I said, "That tends to lead to anger, hatred, violence  You probably got it from those demons."

"I still don't believe in demons," Larther said.

"I'm sure they'll be very glad to hear that," I said, "People who don't believe make the easiest targets."  Larther lied back down and went to sleep.

Nomad was in the center of the pentacle.  I went there and joined him.  I asked him what he was doing.  He said he was creating a dream world for them to share dreams in.  He said he was adding three DC's to fill the three empty places, and they would roam the dream world saying to everyone, "You're lucid."  I asked if it wouldn't make more sense for them to say, "You're dreaming."  He agreed.  He stuffed some mantra balls in the pockets of the DC's.  He said we could get back to the moon now.  I said no, I was waking up.  I was lucky to not have left in the middle of the battle.  I laughed.  Everything around me faded to black and I woke.

----------


## Portalboat

Nice job! 
I hope I'll remember the inevitable shared dream with you guys tonight. 

By naga did he mean MoSh?

----------


## Raven Knight

> By naga did he mean MoSh?



Most likely since MoSh has a naga form in the dream state.  :Shades wink:

----------


## Kraftwerk

Wow these dreams are fun to read. I gotta work on the whole fireball lightning bolt type thing

----------


## Baron Samedi

Less blabbing, More stabbing! HAHAHAHAA 

you rock. can you update the shared dream thread? I don't have time. Red should be in there also. 

Thank you so much for writing this all down, Raven!

I wonder why I always perceive Naga MoSh's breath as acid, and you perceive it as green fire.  

It's like Gawn and also the King of the North.  very interesting.

I love sharing dreams with you!

----------


## Baron Samedi

Post 666 is mine. HAHAHAHAHA

----------


## Raven Knight

> can you update the shared dream thread? I don't have time. Red should be in there also.



Sorry... I barely have time to keep up with my job, school, big projects, other homework, and keeping up my own DJ!  :tongue2:  I have no time, either.  :tongue2: 

P.S. I like your new avatar!

----------


## Raven Knight

Note:  I fell asleep with my light / sound device on tonight.  I did have a few plans.  One was to go catch the Nightbus to the moon, another was to meet up with MoSh These things were what were in my mind when I fell asleep and slipped into a WILD

I was outside the pyramid in Egypt, or at least that's what it looked like.  There were some other people there I didn't recognize.  I wondered if any of them were people I knew.  I waited for a bit until a double decker bus came from the sky and came to a sudden halt near us.  It kicked up quite a cloud of sand as it landed.  The doors were right in front of the group of people.  The doors opened up and I could see Nomad in the driver's seat of the bus, he was in his part Jaguar form and grinning.

People started getting on the bus.  I could hear Nomad greeting the people as they got on.  Some of the names I recognized and / or remember included Portalboat, Kraftwerk, Robo, Loaf, Yoshi  I got on the bus and Nomad said hello to me, too.  I looked around at the people getting on the bus.  They were talking amongst themselves, but seemed to be ignoring me for the most part.  I told Nomad I was going topside, but I would see him on the moon.  He said that was cool.

I went to the top level of the bus.  I was followed by some other people.  I was playing Disturbed up there.  I looked around at the people.  One of them was standing right next to me and looking at me strangely.  I wondered why he was staring at me.  Had I grown a 3rd eye or something?  I sat down in a driver's seat on the second level.  It looked fully equipped to drive the bus.

The one person was standing next to me still.  I looked at him closer Loaf?  That was the only name that came to me.  I asked if he was Loaf.  He didn't answer.  I asked if he was lucid.  He said he was more lucid than me.  I asked again if he was Loaf.  I still didn't get an answer.  I decided to do what I had planned anyway.  I summoned a triple chocolate cookie.  I handed the cookie to the person I thought might be Loaf.  The cookie was fresh and warm.  Loaf took the cookie and ate it.  He seemed to like it.  I told him that now he'd had dream chocolate remember it.

The bus was flying erratically towards the moon.  I activated a control that sealed the hole between the bus levels and split the bus in two.  I was now driving the top half of the bus as a separate vehicle.  I contacted Nomad on the communicator.  He seemed to be having fun with something.  I challenged him to a race to the moon.  He said I was on.  We both launched towards the moon at high speeds.  I got there first, skidding to a stop on the belly of the bus since the top half had no wheels.  

Where was Nomad?  I expected him right behind me but it was a couple of minutes before Nomad came in and screeched to a halt.  When we were out of the bus Nomad said Kraftwerk had wanted to pick someone up.  I told him that sounded like an excuse.  I laughed to show it was a joke.  

Nomad said we should go outside into the biodome and do something fun with everyone.  I didn't get a chance to respond.  Everything around me faded to black and I woke.

----------


## Raven Knight

I was in MoSh's inner world.  I recognized that right away and became semi-lucid.  I saw the house where I knew MoSh often is in his dreams.  I went up to the door and opened it.  I went inside and saw Asuka there.  She was looking at me with a smile.  She was also holding the baby.  I asked if I could hold the baby.  She handed me the baby.  I stood there holding the baby for a few minutes until she started crying.  I handed the baby back to Asuka.  Asuka said MoSh was in the living room.  I went into the living room.  Nomad was also there.  There was a bit of dark energy hovering around Nomad.  Not a lot, but I did a brief rendition of Touch My Heart to clear it up.  I saw Nomad and MoSh were playing video games.  I asked if I could borrow MoSh.  MoSh asked why.  I said I had a spell he might want or it could wait, either way.  Makes no difference to me.  MoSh said ok, and he came over to me, leaving the game on pause.  I saw Nomad unpause the game and beat the shit out of MoSh's character

MoSh and I went outside.  I used Unforgiven II by Metallica to transfer the Battery spell to MoSh and he spent some time throwing lightning bolts around.  He said he liked fire better so I transferred Damage, Inc.  I told him it has a cool effect to merge the two.  He threw fire around for a bit and then merged the two to create a stream of fire with lightning wrapped around it it looked kind of like this picture except the lightning going around the fire was blue instead of red.  It made a huge explosion and obliterated the neighboring house.

When the explosion cleared there was a singed woman standing in the middle of the crater holding the top of a test tube.  Her hair was sticking out in all directions and the tips of her hair were still smoking.  Her outfit was mostly blasted off, she was wearing rags.  Those rags were singed black.  And she had an extremely comical stunned look on her face.  It was Washu  She stood in the middle of the crater for a couple of minutes before looking up at MoSh and me.

"Ow" was all she had to say at first, then, "My lab my beautiful lab it went boom and it wasn't me that did it"

"Oops" MoSh said, "I forgot she was here"

"Hey!" Washu called up, "Did anyone get the license of that meteor?"

"Um" MoSh said, "That was me sorry!  I forgot you were here"

Washu climbed out of the crater and walked over in front of MoSh, still holding the broken test tube.  "That was you?" she asked, looking back at the crater, "Nice.  It would have been nicer if it hadn't been on my head, but still... nice."  She created a holographic computer and typed a couple of things on a keyboard I'm sure she didn't really need.  "Fire AND lightning" Washu commented, "I'm heading back to my lab on the moon where it's safe."  She smiled at me and then at MoSh before disappearing.

MoSh headed back into the house where he found Nomad playing the video game on his own.  Asuka asked what the explosion had been.  MoSh said he had blasted Washu.  Asuka asked why.  MoSh said it was an accident he'd forgotten she was there.  Asuka asked if Washu was ok.  MoSh said she seemed to be a little singed, but otherwise ok.  Nomad said he wanted to play an MMORPG.  He said we could get Allison involved on it.  MoSh sat down on the couch and picked up a controller.  I saw no reason to play a video game when I could go experience one.  I told them to count me out, I was going out to do something.  MoSh thanked me for transferring the spells it had an awesome effect, especially together.  I was going to leave but everything around me faded to black and I woke.

----------


## Raven Knight

I was in a mall.  I was there with my mother.  We were going to see a movie.  Actually we were going to see two different movies.  After getting our tickets we split in two different directions.  I went into my chosen movie and sat down.  The lights went dark and the movie started.  It was some kind of anime film.  It looked like a Hayao Miyazaki film, though I didn't recognize which one.

I was sitting there watching it when the person in front of me lit up a cigarette.  I knew he had because I could smell it.  He blew smoke into the air which wafted back into my face.  I found that to be quite annoying.  I looked at the two people sitting in front of me.  One of them was smoking.  They were talking to each other, not seeming to be paying any attention to the movie at all.  The smoker finished his cigarette and immediately started another.  I decided to move.

I moved to an empty seat across the aisle, out of the path of the smoke.  I continued watching the movie.  I could see the two annoying people over there, both talking, the one still smoking.  I considered going to tell management that someone in here was smoking I was sure it was a non-smoking movie but I didn't want to miss the movie.  And it wasn't affecting me any more, so who cares?

The smoker across the aisle threw his empty cigarette pack into the aisle.  I rolled my eyes.  I figured his cigarette butts were no doubt under his seat.  Another man got up and picked up the empty package.  The two annoying people started tossing out many pieces of garbage.  The man who had picked up the cigarette package continued silently picking up the trash.  I looked back at the movie.  It was a different movie now it looked like a crappy romance.  Damn!  I had missed the end of the Hayao Miyazaki film because I was paying too much attention to annoying people!

I got up and left the theater.  My mom was outside.  She said I could spend approximately $100 on her credit card, so I should go shopping.  She then left.  I went out to look at the stores.  I wanted a game and a new pair of boots.  The shoe store was first.  I found a pair of nice black boots that would run about $45.  I wanted to try them on.  I asked a saleswoman.  She went back and brought out a pair of sandles uh no.  I wanted boots.  She disappeared and came back with some kind of fancy black heeled shoe.  No.  I wanted boots.  She went back and returned with the ugliest pair of flats I have ever seen.  I asked her why she wouldn't let me look at the boots.  She said they were wrong for me.

I left the store.  I continued down the mall.  I found I had gone the wrong way.  I was by the theater again.  The man I had seen smoking was outside the theater looking around.  He wasn't smoking now.  I turned to leave.  I saw a face I didn't want to see.  I saw my ex boyfriend / fiancé, James.  Great.  I didn't want to see him right now, or ever.  I turned and went towards the theater and the man who had been smoking.  But damn!  It was too late!  I heard James call my name.  He started to use my birth name but then switched to Raven.  I was standing right in front of the smoker when I cursed softly, "Ah, fuck!"

"I take it you don't want to talk to him?" the smoker asked.

"No," I said, "He's an asshole."

The smoker pulled me into his arms and hugged me.  I braced myself for the smell of stale smoke but I didn't smell any smoke.  Odd  James was still behind me and was still talking to me.

"Hey!" the smoker said, "She said she doesn't want to talk to you.  So why don't you go away."

"Get out of the way, you lying sack of shit, or you'll be sorry!" James threatened the smoker.  Lying sack of shit?  Did James know the smoker somehow?  I turned around and told James it wasn't a lie I wanted him to go away.

"They told me you might be a problem," James said to the smoker, "It looks like they were right."

"They?" I asked James, "They who?  And what did they say about him?"

"Everything is in his file," James said, "Name: Nathan ----, aka WakingNomad, aka just Nomad"

Nomad?  I was standing next to Nomad?  But that was impossible he lives in Hawaii unless this was a dream I pinched my nose and found I could still breathe.  I became lucid.

" con artist," James was continuing, "He'll tell you anything you want to hear to get what he wants and then toss you aside like yesterday's trash."

"I think you're mistaken" I said, "I think you were reading your own file because that sure sounds like you and you still didn't answer me who is this 'they' you're talking about?"

"They've gotten to him," Nomad said, "Those bastards"

"Time to get rid of the trash," James said.

"You're leaving?" I asked, "Good."

James formed his Witchblade into a sword and jumped right over me to attack Nomad.  Nomad's Witchblade formed as well, as did an invisible force shield.  James' sword hit the force shield and created an array of sparks.  The sword changed to a very familiar sword Swordsplitter. 

(Note: Swordsplitter was a sword James used to use that could find the breaking point of just about anything, especially other swords.)

The invisible force shield was cracking.  I used Battery and sent a bolt of lightning straight into Swordsplitter.  There was an explosion and James was thrown across the mall and though a glass display window.  I noticed we had an audience now.  Nomad was looking at his cracked force shield.  I went over to James and told him to leave now.  This was his last chance.  He said he wasn't leaving until he got through to me.

"Are you lost in your lies," I said to him, thinking of the lyrics to Linkin Park's No More Sorrow, "Do you tell yourself I don't realize your crusade's a disguise.  Replace freedom with fear, you trade money for lives!  I'm aware of what you've done!  No!  No more sorrow!  I've paid for your mistakes!  Your time is borrowed, your time has come to pay, pay, pay!"

"You have to listen to me!" James was insisting.

"I see pain, I see need," I continued, "I see liars and thieves abuse power with greed.  I had hope, I believed.  But then it turned out that I'd been deceived!  You will pay for what you've done!"

"Why won't you listen?!" James demanded.

"If you really don't know that," I said, "Then you are way more retarded than I had thought you were."  I opened a vortex portal that led to somewhere out in the void.  It sucked a surprised James through and closed behind him.  The crowd around us cheered as if they knew he was the villain.

"His sword was breaking through my shield," Nomad said, sounding surprised.

"That sword breaks anything," I said, "Except a Witchblade.  It can't break a Witchblade."

"If he was referring to the 'they' I think he was," Nomad said, "he's in trouble."

"Good riddance," I said.  Everything around me faded to black and I woke.

----------


## Robo

Not to imply that I know anything at all about the situation between you and James.

If I am interpreting that entry correctly, the templars may have gotten to him.  you might not care, but do you really want them to have him as an ally? I would think that in the long run, It would be better to at least set him straight about the templars than let them have him as an ally in their plans.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Sorry about smoking. I keep doing weird things like that. I dream I eat meat and other weird vices. I guess it's my way of dealing with giving up my vices: smoking, alcohol, and flesh.

----------


## Raven Knight

> Not to imply that I know anything at all about the situation between you and James.
> 
> If I am interpreting that entry correctly, the templars may have gotten to him.  you might not care, but do you really want them to have him as an ally? I would think that in the long run, It would be better to at least set him straight about the templars than let them have him as an ally in their plans.



Logically I have to admit you are right... but it was an ugly break-up that left me hurt  :Crying:  and angry  :Mad:  and I haven't been able to quite let it go.  I think subconsciously I would like to have another reason to hate him.  :Oops:  I know that's not a good thing.  :tongue2:  I really need to work on letting my past with him go and focusing on the future instead.

----------


## Hukif

yay you don't like smoking! And that guy, apparently, I wonder, if you hear him out and then toss him, would that help?

----------


## Kraftwerk

> Not to imply that I know anything at all about the situation between you and James.
> 
> If I am interpreting that entry correctly, the templars may have gotten to him.  you might not care, but do you really want them to have him as an ally? I would think that in the long run, It would be better to at least set him straight about the templars than let them have him as an ally in their plans.



Forgive me, but who are the templars?

----------


## Robo

The Templars are "some newage illuminati new world order organization" as nomad put it some time ago. They are some secret organization that have tried to recruit nomad raven and even mosh. Raven can explain it better than me, as I have not actually encounered them (and hopfully I never will)

----------


## Royalpeach

> The Templars are "some newage illuminati new world order organization" as nomad put it some time ago. They are some secret organization that have tried to recruit nomad raven and even mosh. Raven can explain it better than me, as I have not actually encounered them (and hopfully I never will)



Not sure I understand any better than you, Robo, but I don't think the Templars are as eager to recruit Raven and Nomad as they are to find out their social security numbers.  :tongue2:  They're remote viewers who try to gather as much personal information as they can about people by dream travel and remote viewing. They don't like the fact that Raven, Nomad, and friends are adepts at traveling and manipulating the dream plane, so they try to thwart their efforts by attacking them.

----------


## Serenity

Yeah, just wait until they encounter a larger group of us DV'ers who are jumping on the dream-sharing multi-coloured bus!

The Templars won't even know what hit them!

----------


## Raven Knight

I fell asleep with my light / sound machine on.  My first goal involved Nomad's friend Angel being attacked by an ex boyfriend of hers.  With this thought in mind I slipped into a WILD

I was in the biodome.  I knew I  was there to meet up with Nomad.  I looked around the area.  I spotted Nomad.  He was floating over the koi pond meditating.  I pulled a nerf ball from my pocket and threw it at Nomad.  It smacked him on the side of the head.

"Remember this dream!" it said loudly.  Nomad woke up and floated to the ground in front of me.  I said I was ready to go whenever he was that asshole needs to learn to leave Angel alone.  Nomad said he was ready to kick some ass.  He opened a portal.  We both went through it

On the other side of the portal we were in a strange place.  I looked over at an area, a small alcove in the rocks of a stony cliff.  A man was in the alcove, he had a woman cornered.  I couldn't see the woman well enough to tell who she was.  I thought it was most likely Angel and the man was the Prince of Darkness.  He was laughing at her.  He said he knew she still wanted him.  He said there was no way a loser like Nomad could ever satisfy her needs as a woman.  He said he would satisfy those needs  The woman told him to get away from her.  She said she didn't want to have anything to do with him.  The man leaned in and forced a kiss on the woman.

Nomad was pissed.  Before I could even consider a plan Nomad was on top of the asshole pulling him away from Angel.  Nomad slammed the Prince of Darkness into the stone wall of the cliff three times before throwing him away where he landed on the ground somewhere near me, apparently stunned by the sudden attack.  He wasn't the only one surprised by the sudden attack.  Angel was also quite surprised.

"Are you ok?" Nomad was asking Angel, "Did he hurt you?"  Angel said she was fine.

The Prince of Darkness was getting up off of the ground and glaring over at Nomad.  I wondered if he had even seen me at all.  He started heading towards Nomad.

"Hey, asshole!" I said to the asshole, "It's my turn!"  He stopped and turned around to look at me.  He fired some disgusting looking tentacles at me that looked like the tendrils of a decaying plant.  Witchblade formed to protect me.  I focused on the song Crush 'Em by Megadeth to send a gravity attack at him.  The gravity attack centered right around him, pressing him into the ground and pulling his own tendrils in at him.  The tendrils got tangled around him and he was getting quite pissed as he tried to get them off.  I used Battery and hit him with a bolt of lightning.  Before the lightning even faded Nomad had grabbed him with astral tendrils.  He opened a portal and threw the asshole through the portal.  The portal closed.

"Where did you send him?" I asked Nomad.

"Through time," Nomad said, "Into the future.  He won't be bothering us for a while."  Nomad stood there, looking quite pissed.  He took some deep breaths and seemed to calm himself down.  He shook his head.  I asked what was wrong.  He said we shouldn't have handled the Prince of Darkness like that.  He said when he saw that asshole going after Angel he just got so pissed off  He said the Prince of Darkness is consumed with dark energy, just like P and he would have to be handled in the same way.  He said that like it or not, that asshole needs healing and we were going to have to do it.  I told him if he thought there was a spark in there I would help restore it.

Suddenly Nomad got a strange look on his face He said the name Megan, which is the name of his ex I was about to ask what was going on when everything around me faded to black and I woke

----------


## Kraftwerk

Interesting dream! I love your way of dream control, focusing it through music  ::D: ... I haven't really gotten involved with Shared Dreaming yet. Is there a lot of drama?

----------


## Raven Knight

> Interesting dream! I love your way of dream control, focusing it through music ... I haven't really gotten involved with Shared Dreaming yet. Is there a lot of drama?



I'm not really sure what you mean by drama... I got accused of being overly dramatic on a chat earlier when, due to excess negative energy, I removed myself from the conversation to keep from saying nasty things I would regret later.  Sometimes it seems like we never get a break... and at least one person has decided they don't want to deal with it.  :tongue2:  Personally, I wouldn't want to give it up!  :Cheeky:

----------


## Kraftwerk

> I'm not really sure what you mean by drama... I got accused of being overly dramatic on a chat earlier when, due to excess negative energy, I removed myself from the conversation to keep from saying nasty things I would regret later.  Sometimes it seems like we never get a break... and at least one person has decided they don't want to deal with it.  Personally, I wouldn't want to give it up!



I don't know, it just seems that a lot of the shared dreams I read are about confrontations with people and hostile Ex's ETC. Do you guys do more than dream battling?

----------


## Raven Knight

> I don't know, it just seems that a lot of the shared dreams I read are about confrontations with people and hostile Ex's ETC. Do you guys do more than dream battling?



Anything that you can do in a lucid dream you can do in a shared dream.  It actually gets really tiring to continually be attacked by those damn Templars or other hostiles...  I, for one, would like a nice break from that.  If I feel like a dream fight I can go find it... it's annoying that they keep bringing it to me.  :tongue2:

----------


## Kraftwerk

> Anything that you can do in a lucid dream you can do in a shared dream.  It actually gets really tiring to continually be attacked by those damn Templars or other hostiles...  I, for one, would like a nice break from that.  If I feel like a dream fight I can go find it... it's annoying that they keep bringing it to me.



I know how you feel. I want to shared dream with you guys, but I don't want to get caught up in this templar stuff.

----------


## Raven Knight

Actually, we are constantly adding new things to the biodome on the moon.  If there is something you would like to see added, suggest it.  :Cheeky:  It should be fun for everyone!

----------


## Raven Knight

> I know how you feel. I want to shared dream with you guys, but I don't want to get caught up in this templar stuff.



The Templars suck... but the moon bus seems to get through ok... and there aren't any Templars in the biodome.  So sharing dreams there with whoever you want should be safe.  :Cheeky:

----------


## Raven Knight

I rolled over and fell back asleep and somehow returned to the same dream while maintaining most of my lucidity I was now next to Nomad in the same place the last dream left off and I was semi-lucid.  I doubt Nomad even noticed me disappear

"Megan is being attacked," Nomad said, "I can feel it We have to help her"  He opened a portal.  At the time I didn't remember who Megan was  I didn't have a chance to ask Nomad who Megan was before he went through the portal.  I followed him

On the other side of the portal we were in what looked like an office.  It looked like the break room.  It looked normal in every way.  There was a woman in the corner.  She was surrounded by several men.  I recognized the men it was Nomad, Nomad, Nomad, Nomad, and Nomad or at least it looked like five copies of Nomad  I could see through their weak disguises.  They were Templars.  The woman ducked away from the five false Nomads and went into a large office area filled with cubicles.  They formed a maze.  More fake Nomads were ambushing her.  They were all yelling nasty things at her some of them indicated they never really loved her, other Nomads indicated they wanted to watch her suffer, more Nomads said they wanted to kill her IWL  They were calling her fat, ugly, stupid, and saying there was no way they would ever consider being with someone like her.

"SHUT THE FUCK UP, YOU TEMPLAR BASTARDS!" Nomad yelled at the top of his voice, which was very loud.  Everyone I could see turned to look at him.  I figured any fake Nomads I couldn't see were also looking at him.  The room was suddenly very silent.

"Nomad?" Megan said in a weak voice from the center of a circle of fake Nomads, "Is that really you?"

"Yes," Nomad answered.  He then said every Templar in the room was going to regret their decision to come harass Megan  He formed his Witchblade into a sword and began hacking at Templars.  Cool!  We were finally getting to killing some Templar bass turds.  I formed my Witchblade into a sword and went hunting through the cubical maze.  Nomad wasn't bothering with that.  He was plowing through everything.  I found a lot of those fake Nomad Templars in the maze of cubicles and desks and introduced them all to my sword.  It didn't take long before we had rooted out all of the Templars.

Nomad went over to Megan, who was in a corner apparently trying to make herself small.  Nomad approached her, but she cringed back.  He told her it was really him, not some Templar imposter.  He said it was ok, she could trust him.  I went over beside Nomad.  I told her I could vouch for him, he was the real Nomad and the others had all been Templar bass turds.  And that would make them the turds of bass, which are fish, so the Templars are actually fish shit.  Megan was looking at me strangely.  She finally came out and came over to Nomad and me.  Nomad said she had a lot of negative energy from those assholes.  He said we'd better take her to the Glen of Healing.  I opened a portal to get there.  We took Megan through

The Healing Glen was as nice as ever.  The crystal golem was there waiting as if he had been expecting us.  He took Megan and said he would take good care of her.  He looked at her briefly and said she would be fine, it would just take a bit of healing.  Nomad seemed relieved at that.  I was glad, too.  Everything around me faded to black as I woke.

----------


## Kraftwerk

I know who the templars are, but why do they go around attacking every body?

----------


## Raven Knight

> I know who the templars are, but why do they go around attacking every body?



They don't seem to like people shared dreaming.  Maybe because they can't do anything to control what people do in the dream state... and they seem to want everything to be under their control.  :tongue2:

----------


## AndresLD

> They don't seem to like people shared dreaming.  Maybe because they can't do anything to control what people do in the dream state... and they seem to want everything to be under their control.



So, these Templars that constantly attack you in dreams, are they other dreamers? just dream characters? spirits/entities that live in the dreaming world?
I'm just a little bit confused about this  :Oops:

----------


## Raven Knight

> So, these Templars that constantly attack you in dreams, are they other dreamers? just dream characters? spirits/entities that live in the dreaming world?
> I'm just a little bit confused about this



As it is, I believe they are real people traveling in the astral and dream states... remote viewers... other dreamers... that's one thing that makes them so annoying.  They can't even be killed... they just wake up like any other dreamer, which means they can just keep coming back as much as they want.  No, I don't particularly want to kill them, I just want them to leave us alone.  But they don't seem to be able to manage that...  ::whyme::

----------


## Raven Knight

I was in the tower at the biodome.  I didn't remember why I was there, and I wasn't lucid to realize I was dreaming.  Somehow I excused the landing bay and all the space ships as normal  I saw I wasn't alone there.  Nomad, MoSh, Allison, and Basara were there.  Nomad was next to a ship like from Flight of the Navigator, Allison was next to a cool ship though I didn't know from where, MoSh was next to a Delta Flier from Star Trek, Basara was next to a Fire Valkyrie from Macross 7.  There was a Fire Valkyrie with no one next to it.

"The destination has been programmed into your computers," Q said from behind me.  I turned quickly.  I hadn't even noticed Q.  "It's simple.  The first one there wins, take any route you want, the only restrictions are no wormholes, no teleportation, no time manipulation.  If there's a way to cheat I have missed, then I guess you can use it because it hasn't been banned.

I went over to the extra Fire Valkyrie.  It must be mine that was sooooo awesome that I had a Fire Valkyrie.  Without even considering the oddness of it I floated up into the cockpit.  We then launched.

All of us were going in pretty much the same direction.  The closest distance between two points is, after all, a straight line.  A bit farther along we seemed to split up.  I wondered what plans they others had

I was flying along with my course plotted on the computer.  I was actually a bit bored.  This wasn't too interesting a race, actually.  Considering there didn't seem to be any obstacles or anything  I was looking out the window into endless space when something caught my eye

I wasn't sure exactly what it was it looked like a binary star system.  A bright blue star was sucking the gasses and heat and energy away from what appeared to be a red giant.  That looked totally awesome!  I went over to get a closer look.  The race was now completely out of my mind.  I flew in and I was able to see the gases and energy moving slowly between the stars or at least it looked slow to watch it.  I'm sure they were moving at a high rate.  I gazed into the phenomena and kind of zoned into it.  I sat there for I don't know how long.  I suddenly snapped out of it and remembered that I was in a race

I floored my ship and headed directly for the destination. I saw the destination from a distance away.  It was another binary star system in the Orion constellation.

I finally reached the destination and everyone else was already there.  Nomad asked what had taken me so long.  Allison asked if I had gotten lost.  Before MoSh and Basara could comment I said I had gotten distracted by a cool object.  Allison asked if it was shiny.  I said it was the shiniest it had been a pair of stars.  A binary system.  Allison said getting distracted by a shiny object could be excused.  Everything around me faded to black as I woke.

----------


## AndresLD

> As it is, I believe they are real people traveling in the astral and dream states... remote viewers... other dreamers... that's one thing that makes them so annoying.  They can't even be killed... they just wake up like any other dreamer, which means they can just keep coming back as much as they want.  No, I don't particularly want to kill them, I just want them to leave us alone.  But they don't seem to be able to manage that...



That actually sounds kinda fun  :tongue2: . I really wish I could join you guys, but I'm too newbie for that.
I guess it gets annoying after a while, but also... Since you are in a 'common dream' or shared dream, I guess you don't have the same control you would have in your inner world, your own dream right? It's not like you can just make them explode, or change the environment however you want to?

----------


## Raven Knight

> That actually sounds kinda fun . I really wish I could join you guys, but I'm too newbie for that.
> I guess it gets annoying after a while, but also... Since you are in a 'common dream' or shared dream, I guess you don't have the same control you would have in your inner world, your own dream right? It's not like you can just make them explode, or change the environment however you want to?



A good dream battle sometimes can be fun... but not ALL the time, I have other goals I'd like to accomplish in dreams.  ::roll::  And yeah, control is a bit limited in a shared dream because they can also control stuff.  I can use my powers that alter me, but altering them is a bit harder.  ::lol::

----------


## Baron Samedi

Thank you for taking the time to write all these dreams down, and also for being such a loyal friend, and awesome mentor.  You have the heart of an angel.

----------


## Raven Knight

I woke up in bed.  I petted my cat Midna for a few minutes before getting up.  Everything seemed normal.  There was nothing to give me the idea I was dreaming.  I quickly dressed and opened my bedroom door to go into the other room and say hello to my mom.

I went into the living room and did a double take.  My late brother John was in the living room.  I stared for a couple of minutes.  He was definitely there and definitely alive.  But that's not possible!  John died a few years ago!  I took seeing my late brother as a dream sign and did a nose pinch reality check.  I could breathe with my nose pinched, so I must be dreaming!  I became lucid

Now I realized that as soon as I woke up I would lose John again.  I didn't like that idea.  I thought I'd better take advantage of seeing him right now.  I went over to him and gave him a big hug.  I held onto him tightly as if I could bring him out of my dream through sheer force of will.  Of course I knew that nothing of the sort could happen  As I was hugging John I told him how much I have missed him.  I was near tears.

"I have missed you sooooo much," I told John, "It's been so long since I have seen you"

"Uh Shanna?" John asked, using my waking life name since he didnt know my true name, "I come over here practically every weekend.  It's only been a week since we saw each other last are you ok?"

"Only a week?" I asked him.  Apparently he didn't remember the situation with him being dead, and the fact it had been a very long time since I had seen him.  He must be a DC.  My heart sank.  It was nice to see him, but I didn't want to spend my lucid dream hanging out with a DC that just happened to look like my late brother.  I told John I was fine.  I just needed a little air.  My mom said to be back soon it was almost time for lunch.  I said I would be and then I went outside onto our front porch.

I looked off of the front porch over the railing.  The sun was shining brightly.  I could see it reflecting off of our tiny pond.  I could see our fish swimming around in the tiny pond.  Goldfish.  They were overgrown goldfish, the pond wasn't large enough for koi.  I would fly.  Flying always makes me feel good.  I climbed up on the railing and took to the sky.  I remembered something about a dream task to look and see if I had a shadow when in sunlight?  Of course I would have a shadow how could I not?  My thought was confirmed when I looked down at the desert below and saw my own shadow following me on the ground below.  Wow that was sure easy I remembered I had originally thought the goal was to fly into the sun itself.  I remembered I had wanted to do that.  I flew higher and higher.  The height I was at was dizzying.  It was exhilarating.  I loved it.  The wind in my face  Would I be able to escape the Earth's gravity?  Sure.  This is a dream.  I can do whatever I want.  I continued flying higher and higher until everything around me faded to black and I woke.

----------


## Raven Knight

Note:  I fell asleep with very little in the way of plans for tonight.  My only plan was to heal a friend of mine, Jen, who has been getting sick a lot lately it seems.  With this in mind I fell asleep with my light / sound machine and slipped into a WILD

I was in the biodome.  I looked around.  I knew where I was supposed to go to heal Jen, but I also remembered I was going to pick up Basara to help me out.  I wondered where Basara was.  I tried to telepathically contact Basara.  I sent the message that I was in the biodome and I was ready to go do some healing on Jen.  A portal opened not far from me but it wasn't Basara that came through.  Instead, Nomad came out of the portal followed by Angel.  I said hello to them as they arrived.  I was still looking for Basara  Nomad said he was here to help me with the healing.  I asked him how he knew I didn't remember texting him about it he said I had just broadcast a telepathic message about it.  I turned a bit red I hadn't realized I was sending that message to everyone I hoped the wrong people hadn't gotten hold of it but then again, what would they do with that information?  It didn't really matter.

We all waited there a bit more.  We were each playing a healing spell and the glen filled with golden energy.  Finally a portal opened and Basara came through.  I told him he was late.  He said he'd been in the middle of something but he was here now.  He looked at Nomad and Angel; he said hi to them.  I figured if everyone was ready we would go.  I opened a portal, focused on getting to Jen's cottage.  The portal opened and we went through.

On the other side we were outside the cottage.  The door was already open and Pixie was there waiting.  She said she had been expecting us to come sooner.  I told her one of us had been late.  I pointed a thumb at Basara who stuck his tongue out at me in a childish gesture.  We all went into the cottage.  Pixie left and returned with a kettle of tea.  She asked who needed lucidi-tea.  I said I was already lucid this is my WILD.  She handed me a cup anyway and then handed one to Nomad.  She said Basara and Angel didn't really need one she hesitated when she looked at Angel.  She handed her a cup of lucidi-tea and then gave another cup to Basara.  She then indicated a stairway.  She said Jen was up there in bed.

All of use went upstairs.  In the bedroom Jen was sleeping.  Allison was there with her.  Allison saw all of us come in.  She commented she didn't realize I was bringing everyone  I asked if it was a problem.  She said no, she just hadn't realized.  We all did a healing spell on Jen.  I used Voices from the Macross Plus soundtrack to focus on the healing.  Golden energy filled the room and flowed through Jen, carrying out some black crap which I saw Nomad clean up and dispose of.  After the healing was complete everything around me faded to black and I woke.

----------


## Portalboat

Here's something I suggest you guys add:
A broadcast station! Something that would come in to every non-lucid dreamer's head, and it would stop when they became lucid.

----------


## mowglycdb

If she does that maybe more than a million dreamers would appear, its a good idea maybe raven could talk it out to see how this would work and the necesary amount of energy lol. Well yeah xp the broadcaster must know each and one of the dreamers that want to participate.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Note:  I fell asleep with very little in the way of plans for tonight.  My only plan was to heal a friend of mine, Jen, who has been getting sick a lot lately it seems.  With this in mind I fell asleep with my light / sound machine and slipped into a WILD
> 
> I was in the biodome.  I looked around.  I knew where I was supposed to go to heal Jen, but I also remembered I was going to pick up Basara to help me out.  I wondered where Basara was.  I tried to telepathically contact Basara.  I sent the message that I was in the biodome and I was ready to go do some healing on Jen.  A portal opened not far from me but it wasn't Basara that came through.  Instead, Nomad came out of the portal followed by Angel.  I said hello to them as they arrived.  I was still looking for Basara  Nomad said he was here to help me with the healing.  I asked him how he knew I didn't remember texting him about it he said I had just broadcast a telepathic message about it.  I turned a bit red I hadn't realized I was sending that message to everyone I hoped the wrong people hadn't gotten hold of it but then again, what would they do with that information?  It didn't really matter.
> 
> We all waited there a bit more.  We were each playing a healing spell and the glen filled with golden energy.  Finally a portal opened and Basara came through.  I told him he was late.  He said he'd been in the middle of something but he was here now.  He looked at Nomad and Angel; he said hi to them.  I figured if everyone was ready we would go.  I opened a portal, focused on getting to Jen's cottage.  The portal opened and we went through.
> 
> On the other side we were outside the cottage.  The door was already open and Pixie was there waiting.  She said she had been expecting us to come sooner.  I told her one of us had been late.  I pointed a thumb at Basara who stuck his tongue out at me in a childish gesture.  We all went into the cottage.  Pixie left and returned with a kettle of tea.  She asked who needed lucidi-tea.  I said I was already lucid this is my WILD.  She handed me a cup anyway and then handed one to Nomad.  She said Basara and Angel didn't really need one she hesitated when she looked at Angel.  She handed her a cup of lucidi-tea and then gave another cup to Basara.  She then indicated a stairway.  She said Jen was up there in bed.
> 
> All of use went upstairs.  In the bedroom Jen was sleeping.  Allison was there with her.  Allison saw all of us come in.  She commented she didn't realize I was bringing everyone  I asked if it was a problem.  She said no, she just hadn't realized.  We all did a healing spell on Jen.  I used Voices from the Macross Plus soundtrack to focus on the healing.  Golden energy filled the room and flowed through Jen, carrying out some black crap which I saw Nomad clean up and dispose of.  After the healing was complete everything around me faded to black and I woke.



I remember an astral dream. Fantasic Voyage/Asteroids style.





> Here's something I suggest you guys add:
> A broadcast station! Something that would come in to every non-lucid dreamer's head, and it would stop when they became lucid.



Every?  That's an idea that I daresay is impossible. There are an infinite number of dreamers in the universe. 

We actually have had concerts on the Moon with dozens of dreamers, but only two or three of us remember.  Search "Queensryche" in the shared dreams thread.

----------


## Raven Knight

> Here's something I suggest you guys add:
> A broadcast station! Something that would come in to every non-lucid dreamer's head, and it would stop when they became lucid.



Not a bad thought, but there would have to be a way to pick out only those who want to participate... it seems a bit intrusive to send the signal to every dream whether they want it or not.  :tongue2:

----------


## Raven Knight

Note:  I had an unbelievably high level of negative energy going on when I went to bed tonight.  Negative energy had been building in me all day (I hate you, Valentine's day!) and it all culminated in a time when I couldn't control it.  I succeeded in completely alienating one friend (sorry, Loaf) and came too close for comfort on another friend (thanks for sticking by me, MoSh… I'm really trying to fix this issue)… I fell asleep with my light / sound machine on.  My main goal was to get rid of the excess negative energy.  The solutions I saw were healing and kicking ass.  I slipped into a WILD…

I was in the biodome.  I looked around to see if there was anyone else there with me.  Basara was sitting on the bench near the koi pond strumming on his guitar.  The music was soothing.  I went over and sat beside Basara.  Basara asked how I was feeling.  I said I was still feeling pretty crappy.  Basara didn't say any more, he just continued playing.  I was enjoying the music.  I closed my eyes and got lost in the sounds.  When I opened my eyes a few minutes later I was surprised to see there were more people there…

There were three additional people there.  Nomad, Angel, and MoSh had joined us.  I felt embarrassed that this many people already knew what had happened… although it was certain that before long everyone would know.  Everyone I know IWL, everyone I communicate with from DV, everyone I share dreams with… and they would all laugh at the crazy fool who can't even control her own negative energy.  Then I started feeling angry that they would all make fun of me for something I can't control… and the… no… I had to stop that… it was pretty obvious that the people who were here right now weren't here to mock me or make fun of me.

No… no one was there to mock me… they were there for healing… I needed healing, and they were there.  And that's exactly what happened.  Everyone was doing their own healing spell, causing the area to fill with a very comforting golden energy.  The energy was so comforting I fell asleep right there in the dream.  As I fell asleep everything faded to black and I woke.

 ::thanks::  Thank you to Nomad and MoSh!  ::thanks::

----------


## Portalboat

Chances are Loaf doesn't even remember the dream  :tongue2:

----------


## Raven Knight

> Chances are Loaf doesn't even remember the dream



Actually, Loaf wasn't in the dream.  I was saying sorry for things I said to and about Loaf in an online chat.  I was really negative.  I was negative to MoSh, too, but he's not mad at me any more.  :smiley:  I am making a promise to myself now to get this negative energy shit under control!

----------


## Raven Knight

I sat up in bed.  I had just awakened from a dream where I was being healed.  I could tell the difference in the amount of negative energy I had inside, but there was still way too much of it.  I was about to lie back down and got to sleep.  I was thinking maybe going out to kick some ass would take care of the negative energy.  My head had just hit the pillow when someone called my name.

"Raven!" the voice called.  I sat up in bed suddenly.  There was no one there.  I then realized the voice had been entirely in my head.  It was a telepathic signal.  Someone needed me!  I got out of bed and focused on a portal to find that person.  A portal opened and I went through it  Somehow doing this only involved me becoming partially lucid

On the other side of the portal I found myself standing next to Nomad.  There was a large battle going on.  I saw many warriors and many Templars.

"Not those fucking Templars again!" I said next to Nomad.

Nomad apparently hadn't noticed me yet.  He looked over at me in a surprised manner.  He said they seemed to be back to their old tricks again.  I looked out at the fight.  "And they have new allies," Nomad said as he pointed to the side.  I looked over there.  I saw some people there.  One of them I recognized immediately as the Prince of Darkness.  There was a woman with him.  The woman reminded me a bit too much of Bellatrix Lestrange from Harry Potter she was a witch and looked to be stark raving mad.  My ex fiancé, James, was next to the woman.  I whispered to Nomad, asking who the woman was.  He said it was his ex, Megan.  That didn't seem right Nomad has never said bad things about Megan  Hadn't we helped her with Templars disguised as Nomad?  Why would she be helping the Templars?  I asked Nomad that.  He said she needed to be healed.

Nomad opened a portal.  He said we would have to take care of it in her inner world.  I said ok and we went through the portal.  On the other side we were in what looked like it could be a beautiful place but there were also strange things happening there.  Some things that just looked somehow wrong  There was a woman there.  I figured it was Megan.  She was acting really strange.  She was talking to someone who wasn't there telling them to leave her alone.  I wondered what she was seeing.  She did need healing.  She seemed completely oblivious to us.  The portal we had entered through was still there.  More people joined us.  MoSh, Angel, Basara, and a couple of angels came through the portal before it closed.  We all formed a circle around the apparently crazy Megan and did healing spells.  I did Full Moonlight to purge dark energy.  Golden energy filled the entire area and flowed through Megan.  After the healing Megan looked much calmer and the things that had seemed wrong with the place now seemed ok.  We went through a portal back to the area we had started in

Outside it seemed not much, if any, time had passed.  The Prince of Darkness, Megan, and James were still all there.  Megan looked a bit different.  She looked like she was trying to clear her mind.  The Prince of Darkness and James hadn't noticed the change.  The Prince of Darkness put his arm around Megan.  He told Nomad that she belonged to him now and forever and he would have Angel, as well.  The both deserved better than Nomad.  He then claimed he was twice the man Nomad would ever be and laughed.

"Humph!  It looks like you fucked your math up, asshole," I said, "because it actually takes about a hundred of you to equal half of Nomad."  I still felt negative and I was definitely in the mood to tell someone off.

Megan seemed to get her head clear.  She pushed the Prince of Darkness away from her and had a grossed out look on her face.  She disappeared.  I wondered if she had awakened.

The Prince of Darkness looked annoyed that Megan was gone and annoyed at my comments.  He shot a tendril out to grab Angel.  Nomad cut through the tendril with his sword.

"Give it up!" the Prince of Darkness said to Nomad, "You can keep her by you through force, but you cannot take her heart!  Her heart belongs to me!"

"Not a chance," Angel said to the Prince of Darkness, "I love Nomad!  I am sick and tired of you pushing you way into my dreams!  I want you to leave and not come back!"

"You can't defeat me!" the Prince of Darkness said, "I rule this plane!"

"They're all losers if you ask me," said a voice from beside me.  I looked and saw James.  He was standing right beside me watching the scene between Nomad, Megan, me, and the Prince of Darkness.

"No one asked you," I said to him.

"Look," James said, "I think we got things going badly.  I first came to your dream because I want to start sharing dreams with you again.  You said you don't want to see me IWL, so I thought"

"If I don't want to see you IWL," I said to him, "What the fuck makes you think I'd want to see your worthless shit ass in my dreams?  Stabbing me in the back IWL isn't good enough for you?  Well go ahead!  Shoot me again!  I ain't dead yet!  I already got a fucking bullet in my back from you, one from Tina add a third!  And a fourth!  Just keep shooting!  I will never die, you fucker!  Now get the fuck out of my face before I kick your ass so hard you're shitting through your mouth!"

James seemed a bit stunned by that outburst.  But it had felt good.  Some more negative energy vented and this time at someone I don't like!  Excellent!  Everything around me faded to black as I woke.

----------


## Royalpeach

> Actually, Loaf wasn't in the dream.  I was saying sorry for things I said to and about Loaf in an online chat.  I was really negative.  I was negative to MoSh, too, but he's not mad at me any more.  I am making a promise to myself now to get this negative energy shit under control!



I know how destructive it can be, but it might be beneficial to learn to control dark/negative energy for your own use. It is an *extremely* powerful force, full of anger and adrenaline.  :Eek:  Yet, you would be a particularly tough opponent in dream battles if you could use it. Your enemies use it; maybe it's time to fight fire with fire.

----------


## Raven Knight

Note:  I remembered having more plans to vent negative energy perhaps by killing massive numbers of Templars.  That was one possibility.  I remembered that Allison had wanted to come with me for that.  I was thinking about this as I fell back asleep after the last dream

 I was in the biodome.  Being in the biodome made me semi-lucid.  I recognized the place. (I don't know why that works some times and not others) I was remembering that I had negative energy to vent.  I could still feel it.  I was feeling a bit worried as well.  I had been through a healing and an encounter with James where I vented some off but I was still feeling quite negative.  The Templars were definitely going to get it tonight

"Hey, Raven!" a voice came from behind me.  I looked and saw it was Allison.  "Ready to kick the asses of some Templar Bast turds?"

"Hmmm" I said, "Bast is a cat goddess, the Templars are her turds, so that makes them cat shit."

"Exactly," Allison said, "Let's go!"

I focused on opening a portal to an Assassin's Creed world.  A portal opened.  Allison and I went through it

On the other side we were in a city that looked like part of Assassin's Creed I.  There were lots of people moving about.  There was actually a festive atmosphere.  It seemed like a celebration.  Everyone seemed happy.  The good mood wasn't infective actually, the opposite was true.  The fact everyone else seemed so happy made me feel more negative.  I wanted to grab someone and kill them, or at least punch them in the face and tell them that life sucks, stop being so fucking happy.  But I didn't.  I didn't want to kill civilians I wanted to kill Templars.

A hooded man came by us rather quickly and slipped something into my hand as he passed.  He didn't say a word as he disappeared into the crowd again.  I looked at what he had given me.  It was a scroll.  Allison seemed to immediately know what it was.  She said it was out assignment.  I opened the scroll.  It had a picture of a man on it.  It was a drawing, but it was plenty detailed enough to recognize him.  There was a slash through the man's picture.  Below the picture it gave a name (I don't remember the name) and said he would be giving a speech in the promenade at noon.  I looked at the sun and saw it was nearly noon.  Allison already had a plan.  She said she would turn into a werewolf and distract everyone, then I could take out the target.  She said the Templars would surely retaliate, so we would have plenty of fighting to do after that.  She seemed pleased at the prospect.  I agreed.

I headed towards the promenade as Allison went in a different direction.  I got close to a stage.  There were guards around the stage.  A man I recognized as the target climbed up to stand between the guards.  He was well protected.  He started giving a speech.  I wasn't paying much attention to what he was saying.  I looked around for some sign of a distraction.  I saw nothing at first then someone came pushing their way through the crowd to the guards near the stage.  He was saying something about a monster.  The guards laughed at him.  Then the chaos started.  People were running and screaming.  The guards didn't seem to know what to do.  I spotted Allison in her werewolf form chasing people around and biting at them.  She wasn't actually harming civilians, though.  Some guards attacked her and she tore them apart.  All of the guards left the target on the stage and went to stop the monster.

The assassination target was panicking.  He noticed I was the only one who wasn't panicking.  He came to me and said I had to get him somewhere safe.  I made like I was going to do that.  I guided him over towards a hidden corner.  When we got there, however, I stuck my hidden blade in him and killed him.  I walked away from the body as it fell.  Not long after I left I saw a Templar looking at the body.  He immediately sounded an alarm.  The civilians ran for cover and Templars flooded in from I'm not sure where.  We got into a big fight.  Allison was cutting Templars down with her claws, still as a werewolf.  I formed Witchblade into a sword and sliced through Templar after Templar after Templar releasing negative energy with each one.  A lot of negative energy was released before that battle was done.  After the fight everything around me faded to black and I woke.

----------


## Portalboat

What, exactly, is this "Witchblade"?

----------


## Raven Knight

> I know how destructive it can be, but it might be beneficial to learn to control dark/negative energy for your own use. It is an *extremely* powerful force, full of anger and adrenaline.  Yet, you would be a particularly tough opponent in dream battles if you could use it. Your enemies use it; maybe it's time to fight fire with fire.



That's not really an option for me.  In addition to the fact it tends to be corrupting I think it might interfere with my healing abilities and I'm afraid I might lose more friends because of it, just as surely or even more surely than if I keep losing control.  ::sad2::

----------


## Raven Knight

> What, exactly, is this "Witchblade"?



It is a sentient magical armor.  If you Google it you will find information from the comic book called Witchblade and a short television series.  It can form into armor or weapons, depending on what the wearer needs at the time.  :Cheeky:

----------


## J.D.

I enjoyed reading that last dream, AC is one of my favourite games.  :smiley:

----------


## Royalpeach

> That's not really an option for me.  In addition to the fact it tends to be corrupting I think it might interfere with my healing abilities and I'm afraid I might lose more friends because of it, just as surely or even more surely than if I keep losing control.



I'm sure you will be able to repress it enough so that it won't interfere with your relationships, but that's not quite what I'm talking about. I mean that if instead you use that pent-up energy as a weapon against your enemies, they'd be in big trouble. Dark energy can have a lasting effect on the Templars, to the point where just a taste could have them terrified. I know it can be cruel, especially if a lot of energy is put into the attack, but I'm not saying to maim them. Just enough to scare them away would be great.

----------


## Raven Knight

I woke up in bed after the previous dream.  That had been a good release of negative energy.  I didn't feel too bad now, just really sleepy.  That is normal for after I have just vented off a lot of negative energy.  I just needed more sleep.  Maybe I would be able to relax now.  No more negative energy to vent.  I thought I would get up for a drink.  I tried to get up.  I found I couldn't move.  My first thought was sleep paralysis.  But I've never had problems with sleep paralysis before  I continued trying to move.  Still nothing.  I saw some figures standing over me, looking at me.  It was dark and I couldn't see their faces.  I didn't know who they were.  I was trying to ask who they were but I couldn't move.  Ok I would have to focus my energy  I closed my eyes and focused and then I felt a surge of negative energy that sent bright lights off behind my closed eyelids just as if I had my light / sound machine on.  I got a massive headache and then everything faded to black

It seemed like I was in darkness for a while, my head felt like it was splitting open.  I had unexplained images of death and destruction, feelings of anger and hate  I then thought I heard a commotion outside.  A lot of people were yelling at each other.  It sounded like a fight.  I could feel someone lifting me and taking me somewhere  I tried to wake up fully but I couldn't do it.  It only made my splitting headache worse so I relaxed.  Someone set me gently on something soft.  I thought I heard someone crying was I dead?  Had I died and now someone was crying over me?  I heard someone ask if I was going to die.  Someone else answered no, and said something about a cocoon and a butterfly  Wtf?  I was turning into a butterfly?  Someone laughed and said something about transformation.  I could feel positive energy comforting me I drifted off to sleep and woke in bed.

----------


## Raven Knight

I was sitting at a table with some friends.  We were at a Starbucks sitting outside.  A light breeze was blowing.  I was sooooo happy to be in Arizona the winters are wonderful.  I looked at the drink I was drinking.  It was a dark hot cocoa.  I looked around the table.  I recognized the people with me.  Nomad was on my left, then Asuka was holding a baby in her lap across from me.  To my right was MoSh.  Everyone was talking and laughing.  It was a nice setting.  I tried to remember the last time I was able to get together in a shared dream and just do something fun.  I joined in the conversation with MoSh, Asuka, and Nomad, although I don't remember what was said.  I just remember I was enjoying myself.  I felt negative energy inside me, but it seemed to be pretty stable and it was slowly draining away.  There was a lot there, but as long as nothing set it off  Then I saw trouble walk into the patio seating area.  I tried to hide my face, but it was too late.

I had spotted James and Tina (his wife) looking at me.  James pointed over at me and then the two of them headed in our direction.  Shit.  I didn't want to deal with them.  I turned and focused on Nomad.  I could feel negative energy inside me like something boiling just beneath the surface and threatening to explode.  I decided it would be a good idea to try to stay calm.  When James and Tina got over to us I didn't say anything.  James was standing between Nomad and me.  He asked how it was coming with my new boyfriend.  I calmly told him Nomad is not my boyfriend he's more like a brother.  James said that explained why I hang out with him I'm obligated to hang out with the loser because he's my brother.  I was feeling angry at James for insulting Nomad again.  Tina said that MoSh must be my boyfriend.  Asuka gave Tina a dirty look.  James moved closer to MoSh and said that from the looks of it MoSh would be no better a choice than Nomad.  He said both those losers (Nomad and MoSh) make him look good.

"Nomad" I said to Nomad, "I think I'm about to pound his face into the concrete until it's a bloody pulp"

"Just hang on" Nomad said.

"Hey, loser!" James said as he shoved Nomad.  His Witchblade armor formed and he pulled out Swordsplitter.  I was looking at Tina something wasn't right about that I was thinking she shouldn't be there

"Remember this?" James asked as he used the sword to cut the table in half.  Asuke got up quickly and disappeared with the baby.  Nomad got up to face James.  I didn't want them to fight.  James has access to too much power or did he?  His energy signature was off something wasn't right.  James lunged at Nomad and right through Nomad and fell over the railing behind Nomad and into the street.  A car slammed on its brakes to keep from hitting James.  The driver called James a fucking moron.  James got up and jumped the fence again.  He charged at Nomad.  I was thinking he was using all the strategy of a mad bull that's not his style  A portal opened right in front of Nomad and James disappeared through it.  The portal closed behind him.  James reappeared almost immediately.

"Hey, asshole!" James said to Nomad, "You're not the only one who can screw with time!"

"Go fuck yourself!" Nomad responded.

I told Nomad not to attack James it would be too dangerous

"What's the matter?" James asked as he came over to me, "Are you afraid the loser will get hurt?  Why don't you come back with me?  We can go fuck somewhere.  Come on!  Tina won't mind.  She might even join in!"  He was right in my face yelling these things.  On impulse I spit right in his face.  Part of it went in his open yelling mouth.  Tina made a move like she was going to hit me.  I knew that would set off the explosion.  James stopped her.  Good.  Then James hit me!  I was briefly stunned he had never indicated physical violence while we were together that was something else out of character for him  But that was it.  He was going to regret showing up here he would regret ever laying eyes on

CLOBBER!  In a streak of motion something clobbered James and knocked him through several tables into the wall of the Starbucks.  I did a double take.  Something weird had clobbered James Some kind of a centaur?  With six legs?  And it looked somehow feline... it was clearly a um it was a Nomad.  The creature that was Nomad was tearing at James with sharp claws where the front hooves of the centaur should have been.  I thought I saw two figures do a fusion with Nomad I didn't see who.  He was tearing right through James' witchblade?  How could that be?  A witchblade can't be broken like that!  James also looked surprised that his armor wasn't holding.  James shoved Nomad off of him and jumped to his feet.  He changed into one of the Fantastic Four?!  That also didn't seem right

Ok I didn't want Nomad to have all the fun.  I wanted to freak James out or freak out whatever he was  I wasn't fully convinced it was James.  I used Of Wolf and Man to transform into I considered for a minute a dragon!  I remembered Nomad say I'd turned into a nasty looking black dragon so I did that.  I glared at him, my teeth a mere few inches from his face my mouth was as tall as his body.  People on the street were panicking and running.  Apparently MoSh liked the idea of a dragon, as he changed into one as well.  Now James had a huge dragon glaring at him from two different directions.

I was wondering if I had the stomach to bit James in half when something fell from the sky.  James caught it.  It was a grenade a really big one um I backed up, as did MoSh.  James was still looking at the grenade in surprise when it exploded.  I looked up where it had come from who had thrown that thing?  James was gone but just briefly.  He reformed and looked up where the grenade had come from.  He cursed in that direction.  I fired a blast of flames surrounded by lightning at James.  I noticed there were Templars attacking where had those come from?!  I used Divide and multiplied myself, going around and incinerating and blasting Templars.  I noticed MoSh bathing Templars in green flames.  We finally dispatched them.  Where was James?  I returned and turned human.  I asked Nomad where James was.  He said James was the past and the future, but not the present.  Huh?

We went back to the biodome.  I felt tired.  I didn't think about it when I slipped into the hot springs.  I was sitting next to Basara.  He was singing softly.  I could still feel the negative energy boiling just inside of me so much of it I felt like yelling and cursing at someone, but I was too tired right now.  I fell asleep in the dream and woke IWL.

----------


## WarriorTiger

Lame that you woke up after getting into the healing springs.  Can I kick James' ass?  Maybe Tina's?  Please?

----------


## Raven Knight

> Lame that you woke up after getting into the healing springs.  Can I kick James' ass?  Maybe Tina's?  Please?



Be my guest... but I don't think that was really them for the following reasons:
1.  A Witchblade is neigh impossible to break... let alone shred.
2.  James usually uses more strategy than a mad bull.
3.  Tina never showed even the slightest interest in lucid dreaming.
4.  There was a feeling of 'wrongness' the whole scene.

----------


## WarriorTiger

I know... but he seems to be bothering you... and not just the fake him! I just want to protect you.. after all
1. You're my friend.
2. I'm a protector... it's my job.
3. Do I have to have another reason?
4. I love you man!

----------


## Raven Knight

> I know... but he seems to be bothering you... and not just the fake him! I just want to protect you.. after all
> 1. You're my friend.
> 2. I'm a protector... it's my job.
> 3. Do I have to have another reason?
> 4. I love you man!



 ::hug::   :Clairity's Hug:   ::hug::

----------


## Hukif

> 4. I love you *man!*



 girl!
Anyway, whats with James showing that much lately? Its like, somehow you are attracting him?

----------


## WarriorTiger

I know girl... It's a joke between me and Raven..

----------


## Hukif

hehe sorry, being sleep deprived isn't good for posting apparently.

----------


## Raven Knight

> girl!
> Anyway, whats with James showing that much lately? Its like, somehow you are attracting him?



Not sure... I don't know if any of them are really him... or if it's a Templar trick... or if he might be working for the Templars now, either willingly or because he's being forced somehow or he's been tricked.  I wish he'd go away.  :tongue2:

----------


## Baron Samedi

It's a trick.

----------


## Raven Knight

Note:  I feel pretty good tonight I have very little negative energy in spite of still feeling bad about the previous night's incident I regret it, but it isn't taking the form of negative energy!  For me, that is AWESOME!  In this unusual state of mind (regretful but not negative) I fell asleep with my light / sound machine and slipped into a WILD

I was in the biodome.  I looked around to see if there was anyone there with me.  I spotted Basara, Nomad, Angel, and MoSh.  It looked like they had been waiting for me I didn't think I was late for anything I said hello to everyone, wondering if someone would tell me why they were staring.  I finally felt around my head to see if my form had changed or something.  Had I grown a third eye?  I finally asked what everyone was staring at.  Basara said I seemed to have quite a bit of positive energy.  I said I know.  Isn't it awesome?

We all took some time to use healing spells right there.  Golden energy filled the area and flowed through everyone.  I wondered if it was really needed.  I already felt good oh, well.  It seemed a good precaution and healing energy never hurts.

After that was done Nomad opened a portal and we went through it.  On the other side we were in a strange temple.  The temple was a beautiful place with lots of pillars and it looked like something out of a fantasy.

There were people all around that were dressed in white and had an aura of white and blue around them.  Angels?  Good spirits?  I looked around and followed everyone else into a large room.

While we were in the large room one of the people there got my attention.  It was a woman.  She reminded me of Galadriel from Lord of the Rings.  She smiled at me.  She said she knew why we were here.

"The woman you seek to help," Galadriel said, "She is very sick.  Her mind has become fragmented, separated from itself.  For her to be well again her mind must be made whole.  Her outer mind is lost and confused without the inner mind to ground her, to keep her stable."

"Will we be able to help her?" MoSh asked.

"I cannot say for sure," Galadriel said, "It depends greatly on her willingness to be healed to receive healing."

"Great," MoSh said with evident disappointment, "She'll never admit she needs help."

"Her outer mind will not admit she needs help," Galadriel said, "But her inner mind may very well accept the healing.  You should not give up before you have even tried."

MoSh agreed he shouldn't give up before trying and went off to talk to Nomad who was talking to a man.  Galadriel continued talking to me.

"You are a powerful healer," she said, "But not all of your power as a healer has been released.  Allow me to merge with you while you do this healing and perhaps more of your power will be released into the healing."

"Uh" I was surprised at her for saying that, "Ok."

Galadriel transformed from a woman to a being of pure light.  The light flowed into my body.  I felt an extra energy flowing through me.  Wow... now that was a lot of positive energy

Nomad and the others came over to me.  Nomad said he knew what we had to do.  I said we had to merge her inner mind and her outer mind?  He said yeah, her conscious mind and her subconscious mind.  That was what I'd figured.  I told him I was ready but I guess I wasn't because everything around me faded to black as I woke.

----------


## Serenity

Wow, that picture is gorgeous!

----------


## Raven Knight

I fell right back asleep and merged back into the dream I had left.  I looked around and wondered if anyone had even noticed that I had been gone.  There was a portal opened.  I saw people going through it.  MoSh, Nomad, Basara, Q, Angel, and a whole bunch of the people from the temple were going through.  A woman's voice in my head urged me to follow them I got an image of Galadriel from Lord of the Rings in my mind as I heard her.

On the other side we were in a really strange place.  It looked sort of like a really twisted Escher drawing where the stairs go backwards and upside down and sideways and it is impossible to tell which way is up or down it was really very disorienting.

"Focus on my voice," said a woman from inside my head.  I got an image of Galadriel from Lord of the Rings.  I suddenly remembered an angel had temporarily fused with me and that was her talking to me right now.  She said the strange appearance of the inner world reflected the current state of mind which appeared to be quite disoriented.  I agreed it was disorienting.  I asked her what were we supposed to do.  She said to unite the inner mind with the outer mind.. unite her inner self with her outer self.  We had to find both.

Ok finding anything in this place could be hard.  I saw MoSh was looking around strangely.  I wondered where to find this woman's inner or outer minds or selves I really had no idea of where to even start.  But Galadriel was speaking to me inside my mind and she seemed to know what she was doing, so I followed her instructions.  Galadriel instructed me a couple of locations to open portals.  I did.  There were insane DC's all over the place yelling random crap at me and the others.  It was a bit distracting, but I focused on what Galadriel was saying.

In a small room we found there was a woman there.  She was sitting by herself and looked lonely.  It looked like she might have been trapped in that room.  Galadriel told me to take the woman's hand.  I saw an angel come through another portal and take the woman's other hand.  The woman seemed happy to have company.  So I had the woman's left hand, someone on my left took my hand it was like we were forming a chain or something  I couldn't see what was going on.  Then Galadriel said to focus the healing energy through now.  I focused on the song Full Moonlight it felt like the appropriate healing spell.

Suddenly I felt a surge of energy flowing through me positive energy, healing energy.  I'd had my eyes closed to focus on the spell, but now I opened them and I could see the other people around me were glowing with a radiant white light.  The light continued to become brighter until it was blinding.  I closed my eyes against the brightness but it was still extremely bright even against the back of my closed eyelids.  The bright light continued as the healing spell continued and as the final song I used was ending everything around me faded to white and I woke which is unusual since things usually fade to black  ::?:

----------


## Raven Knight

I was in a forest.  I saw a small pond nearby.  The forest looked vaguely familiar.  I wondered if I could somehow be in the biodome but it wasn't right for the biodome.  (Damn if I had thought it was the biodome I would've done an RC!)  I started looking around.  I was trying to think how I had come to be there.  It was weird that I couldn't figure that out.  I heard some sounds.  Not very loud, but it sounded like a couple of people.  I walked through the trees and peeked in the direction of the sounds.  There were two people, a man and a woman, making out next to the pond.  They were kissing a lot.  I could feel my face turn red at intruding on an obviously private moment.  I pulled my face back into the trees just a second too late.  Damn!

"Raven!" the woman called out, "It's ok!  You can come out!  MoSh was waiting for you!"

She had called me Raven.  I liked that.  I couldn't remember getting anyone IWL to call me Raven before, except maybe Allison on occasion.  She had said MoSh was waiting for me MoSh?  Man of Shred?  Here in Tucson?  Wait this didn't look like Tucson we don't have trees like this in Tucson so where was I?  I finally decided to do a reality check.  I held my nose and tried to breathe.  I was able to!  I was dreaming.  I became lucid

I was still feeling kind of embarrassed for intruding.  I told Asuka I could go if she wanted to be left alone with MoSh I completely understood.  She said no, it was fine.  She had to get back to Shawna and the baby.  She said mew was watching over them right now.  I asked her if she has seen eevee around anywhere.  She said no.  I wondered what might have happened to eevee I distinctly remember MoSh having an eevee

"MoSh!" Asuka called, "Raven's here!"

"Now?" MoSh asked.

"It can wait," I told Asuka quickly, "I can go check on mew and the kids if you want"

"No, no," Asuka said, "I'm sure we'll have more dreams together.  Many more."  She walked away into the trees.

MoSh was right beside me now.  I was apologizing for interrupting.  He said he probably wouldn't remember this dream anyway  I told him that was a negative view why not try being more positive?  He said he was positive he wouldn't remember the dream.  I rolled my eyes.  I said I had come here because he wanted to find his dream guide.  He said yes, he did.  He said maybe he could start remembering more once he had a decent DG.  No more flakey Q's.

I focused on opening a portal.  I asked MoSh if he could find the dream guide of someone he had called Erik.  He said yeah and opened another portal.  I closed mine and we went through his portal.  On the other side it looked like we were on a stage.  There were instruments being set up.  I looked out and saw a big arena, but the seats were mostly empty.  The bright lights were on.  It was clearly not show time yet.  There was a man there like MoSh had described.  He was pretty tall and had long black hair peppered with some gray.  He was wearing a cool looking leather jacket and tuning a black bass guitar.  He looked up when we arrived.  He set his guitar down and came over.  I looked at the rest of the stage.  There were a few other people there that weren't paying any attention to us.

"Let's go somewhere we can talk," the man said.  He indicated us to go out a door in the back of the stage.  I followed him and MoSh through the door.  In the back there was a comfortable room.  The man closed the door behind us and then looked at us.

"You are Raven Knight," he said.  He must have seen the surprised look on my face.  "Yes, I have heard of you.  Many people have heard of you even if you have not heard of them.  You and your shared dreaming friends are making quite a stir in the different planes and even in the different dimensions.  You're stirring up enemies and allies alike."

"We spoke before," MoSh said, "But I woke up before we could talk for long."

"Yes," the man said, "I remember that, MoSh.  You are seeking a dream guide.  What you don't realize is you already have one."

"Q?" MoSh asked, "He's never around.  Asuka helps when she can, but she's not really a dream guide."

"No," the man said, "Not Q or Asuka.  That Q was a young fool, barely a couple centuries old.  He didn't have a clue what he was getting himself into when Raven's guide asked him to help you.  Asuka is a beautiful, loving person, but no, she has not been around long enough to serve as a true guide.  Your true guide has been watching you from afar.  He has been with you for quite some time."

"Then why haven't I seen him?" MoSh asked.

"Because you don't know how to look," the man said, "And you don't know how to listen.  Your guide has set this up as, well, as sort of a test.  He wants you to become aware of his presence before he contacts you.  I think he has been one of us so long he has forgotten what it is like to be a corporeal entity limited by corporeal senses.  While it is possible that you could find him, it could take many lifetimes for your senses to be acute enough to find him.  Several of our kind haven't been able to spot him very easily.  So I think a shortcut is in order.  Come over here and I'll share a couple of hints with you."

MoSh went over to the man.  The man started talking to MoSh.  I got closer to hear.  The man looked at me strangely.  He said he didn't mean any offense, but this information was just for MoSh.  He said it didn't have anything to do with me, anyway.  I told him I was there partially to help MoSh remember.  He said it wouldn't matter if MoSh consciously remembered these things they would be in his subconscious.  So if I didn't mind, please step back.  I cooperated, though I was slightly annoyed.  I heard music being tuned on the stage.  I peeked out the door and saw musicians out there.  They were testing their equipment.

"So there you have it," the man said louder to MoSh, "And thank you, Raven, for understanding."

"So he will appear however I want to see him?" MoSh asked.

"He will appear however you will best recognize him," the man said, "So if you have a specific image you prefer, form that in your mind now and connect it with how you want to see your dream guide.  Then that is how you will see him.  Good luck in your quest.  Now it is time for me to go on stage!"

I noticed I could hear the crowd roaring outside.  I wanted to hear them play.  I was thinking this was cool.  I went to the stage door and looked at the band preparing.  I was ready for the music but everything around me faded to black and I woke

----------


## Raven Knight

I was in a building.  I didn't know where I was.  I looked around to see what was going on.  Allison was with me.  She looked at me and smiled.  She handed me a shotgun.  She said it had infinite ammo.  Infinite ammo?  Awesome!  With the weapon and the setting I decided we were playing a virtual reality video game.  I was wondering what the goal was.  I asked Allison what was going on.  She looked at me strangely… but then she said Janet and Washu were in the lab finding an antidote for the zombie virus, but they needed time to do that.  We had to keep the zombies away from the lab until they got the antidote.  I asked Allison how long that would be.  She said she didn't know… they didn't have a time frame…  A portal opened and Nomad came through.  Allison said she wasn't going to repeat it again.  I told Nomad that we just had to keep the zombies away from the lab.  I indicated the door Allison had.

"I got infinite ammo shotguns!" Allison said and she passed one to Nomad.  Nomad looked at the shotgun for a bit.  He looked like he was about to say something when I heard something on the floor below us.  The sound of many bodies moving around down there.  Nomad dropped his shotgun as he transformed into a… um… an I'm-not-sure-what.  Whatever he was he had big claws.  He dug his huge claws into the floor and ripped a section of it out before jumping through the hole and tearing into a bunch of zombies.  He headed down the hall to the left, taking out zombies as he went.  Allison gave me a strange look.

"What the HELL was that?" she asked.

"That was a Nomad," I said, "Beyond that, I haven't got a clue.  Probably a vampire saber toothed werewolf crossed with a demon clown from hell."

Allison just stared at me as if she was trying to decide if I was kidding.  She then said we had better get to the zombies before that weird creature killed them all.  I looked through the hole.  Numerous zombies were reaching for us.  There were plenty left.  In addition to the zombies down below there were also zombies coming down the hall on our level.  I formed Witchblade into armor and a sword.  While shooting them with infinite shotgun shells had its appeal I preferred the idea of slicing them apart with my sword.  So while Allison headed one direction and took care of zombies her own way I turned the other direction and proceeded to start cutting limbs off of the decaying freaks.  And they were actively decaying… they even had bugs crawling around in their decaying flesh… yuck! (barf)

While there were many zombies, they were fairly slow moving and didn't seem too intelligent.  Typical zombies.  We all managed to hold the zombies away from the lab entrance.  Finally after what seemed like forever the lab door opened and Janet stuck her head cautiously out.  She said she had the antidote.  Allison said we had to get to the stargate.  I wondered where Nomad had gone off to.  Janet asked Allison if she really thought the stargate could get them through time to allow they to prevent this disaster from ever happening.  Allison said yes, it could… but we had to get to the stargate.  Nomad jumped up through the hole he had made on the floor and threw something back down.  That something exploded, throwing zombie parts everywhere.  A splat of rot landed on my left cheek.

"Ew!" I said as I brushed and wiped the revolting stuff off of me.

"To the stargate," Allison said, "Someone cover the rear… and I need someone to help me take out the ones in our way!"

Nomad stayed behind the group and I was up front with Allison.  There were plenty more zombies to make our way through.  The progress seemed to be very slow… but finally we ended up in the stargate room.  The gate stood large at the top of the ramp in the center of the room.  Allison went up to the control room and set the coordinates for the stargate.  It started dialing.  It seemed to be taking forever.  The door behind us was closed, but I could hear the zombies pounding on the other side.  Nomad was standing by the door waiting in case any zombie happened to make it through.  I was watching the door from farther back.  I would pick off any that Nomad missed.

The gate finished dialing, and the zombies still hadn't penetrated.  Allison came from the control room and told everyone to go through the gate.  We all went through the gate.  Janet, Washu, Allison, me, and then Nomad.  We were just jumping through the gate as I heard the outer door give way to the attacking zombies.

On the other side we all kind of fell out of the stargate.  I came out of the stargate and rolled to a stop right beside Allison.  Allison got up and moved just in time… Nomad came flying out of the gate and landed right on top of me…  People were looking at us all strangely.  We were in the stargate room again… but it wasn't the same as it had been moments ago.  I knew why.  We had gone through time.  This was the stargate room before the zombie virus outbreak.  This was before the world started going to pot… before Gil Grissom had been infected and turned into a zombie…

I saw Allison trying to explain things.  She had extra credibility since Janet was there with her.  I walked over towards her and then I heard someone calling in my mind… MoSh?  He was saying something had happened to Asuka?  I told Nomad that Asuka was in trouble… she had been kidnapped by Templars…  Allison was close by, but apparently not quite close enough to hear everything.

"Those Templar Bast turds are doing what now?"

"They have Asuka," I told her, relaying what MoSh was telepathically telling me, "They'll only return her in exchange for someone from us… they want P.  It seems they aren't really interested in A as long as they can get P back…"

"Then we’ll just have to give them P," Nomad said.

"Not likely," I said.

"No one said it would be the real P," Nomad said.

"Let's not give them anything," Allison said, "Let's just kick their fucking asses!"

"That sounds like a plan to me," I said, thinking that kicking some Templar asses sounded fun.

MoSh was telepathically protesting that we didn't know exactly where Asuka was, so he didn't want to do anything that would put her in more danger.  I responded that she was already in more danger.  Allison said she was ready to kick some… *poof* she was gone.  I yelled to the air for Allison to come back, this is no time to wake up!   D'Oh!

So the plan ended up like this.  The Templars wanted to exchange Asuka for P.  They had set up a meeting place on a temporary stage in a parking lot surrounding by large buildings.  Nomad and I showed up there with a fake P.  MoSh was around as well, though he was invisible.  Nomad said that way if they tried something we would have an ace up our sleeve.  But they didn't try anything.  The trade went smoothly.  They took the fake P and seemed to have fallen for the trick.

Asuka was not looking good.  She was looking really sick.  She was pale and looked very weak.  I wondered what those assholes had done to her.  MoSh became visible.  He was standing there looking at Asuka in stunned horror.  It seemed he was unable to move.  I commented on the obvious, that Asuka clearly needed healing.  I said we could take her to the Healing Glen.  Asuka took some weak steps forward and collapsed into MoSh's arms.  She was crying and clutching onto MoSh.  She said she wanted to go home.  MoSh said she needed healing.  She kept crying that she wanted to go home.  Q appeared and looked at Asuka.  He said we could take Asuka to the Healing Glen by force, but that might further traumatize her.  He said her condition was stable, so maybe she should go home with MoSh for now and maybe he could calm her down.  I was thinking that sounded like a good plan when everything around me faded to black and I woke.

----------


## Man of Shred

Thanks again for all your help lately Raven!

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Wow, that picture is gorgeous!



I don't know how she found that picture, but that is so much what it looks like! It gave me chills.

----------


## Baron Samedi

That last dream made me cry reading it.

----------


## WarriorTiger

I didn't mean to wake up! Many apologizes!

----------


## Raven Knight

> I didn't mean to wake up! Many apologizes!



No worries.  We kicked Templar ass together the very next night!  ::D:

----------


## Raven Knight

I was in the biodome.  I recognized it right away.  I looked around to see where I was.  I knew if I was there then I must be dreaming.  I could see several landmarks that only exist in the biodome.  I walked a ways and I found there was someone else there.  There was a young man who looked somewhat familiar.  I looked at him for a moment, trying to remember his name.  It annoyed me that all I could think of at the time was an assortment of baked goods…

"What are you doing here, Raven?" he asked.

"Huh?" I asked.

"I thought I said I didn't want to share dreams," he said, "Or are you a DC?"

"A DC?" I asked, "No.  I'm not a DC.  And you seem to know who I am… you are…"

"Loaf!" he said, sounding irritated, "What are you doing in my dream?"

"Your dream?" I asked, "This is the moon.  This is the biodome… it's a public place.  Anyone can come in here as long as they're not hostile… so it's not really a good place to come if you don't want to share dreams."

"So if I was to do this…" Loaf came over and kicked me in the leg quite hard.

"Hey!" I said, "What'd you do THAT for?"

"Hostile behavior detected," Stephanie said, "Initiating…"

"Security system override," I said, "Raven Knight."

"Alert cancelled," Stephanie said.

"How about…" Loaf started…

"Hey there, Raven," a familiar voice said from behind me, "Let's go somewhere to be alone.  No need to hang around with idiots who aren't even out of diapers yet."

"You're right about not hanging around with people in diapers," I said to James, my ex fiancé, "Of course that means you'll have to leave… I can smell your diapers from over here."  I held my nose to indicate I smelled something foul.

"That's coming from the baby beside you," James said as he pointed at Loaf.

"Stephanie?" I said to the security system, "Teleport that asshole…"

"Fuck off!" Loaf said and he seemed to be focusing on something.  He made a fireball in his hand and threw it at James.  James caught fire and was fully engulfed in flames… and laughing at the same time.  He gathered all of the fire into a fireball in his hand and compressed it to the size of a golf ball.  He threw it at Loaf, he threw it hard.  It hit Loaf and exploded, throwing Loaf back onto the ground.

"You want to play?" James asked, glaring at Loaf, "Fine!  I'm going to rip you to…"

"Hey!" I said to James, "How about you pick on someone your own size?  If you want to fight, come get me!"  I fixed my best glare on James.  "Or are you afraid?"

James looked at me and then over at Loaf, who was getting up on the ground.  "Wait a minute," James said laughing, "Is THAT your new boyfriend?!" he was practically rolling on the floor laughing, "Your new boyfriend isn't even out of his diapers!  You are so pathetic!"

"Only a pervert like you would come up with that," I said to James, "You are sick.  Wait… I was in the middle of saying something… yeah.  Stephanie?  Teleport James to the center of the sun, please."

"Ok, Raven Knight," the voice of the security system said.  James disappeared before he realized what I had said.  "Stephanie?" I asked.

"Yes, Raven Knight?" she responded.

"Why didn't you teleport James out for attacking Loaf?" I asked, thinking that move should've definitely been identified as a hostile act.

"You had given a security override," Stephanie said.

"That wasn't for everyone," I said, "James didn't count for that!  As a matter of fact, I want you to always assume that James is a hostile and teleport him out immediately.  Got it?"

"Yes, Raven Knight," the voice said.

"Good," I said.  I looked over to see where Loaf was.  He had wandered off or woken up…  Everything around me faded to black as I woke.

----------


## Baron Samedi

How the hell did he get in there in the first place? hm....

----------


## Royalpeach

> How the hell did he get in there in the first place? hm....



From what I understand, he doesn't mean any hostility toward Raven. He seems like he comes wanting to be forgiven, and then he is attacked or insulted for his sheer stupidity.  :tongue2:  Stephanie might not have seen him as a threat because he wasn't, until he pissed Loaf off by interrupting.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> From what I understand, he doesn't mean any hostility toward Raven. He seems like he comes wanting to be forgiven, and then he is attacked or insulted for his sheer stupidity.  Stephanie might not have seen him as a threat because he wasn't, until he pissed Loaf off by interrupting.



Maybe you are right. I have to think about that for awhile.

----------


## Raven Knight

> How the hell did he get in there in the first place? hm....



Since the system automatically tried to cleanse the dark energy from Walms and he saw that as an attack the system is set to send people out based on their behavior and intent.  Since James didn't come in with the intent of attacking Loaf (he doesn't even know who Loaf is) that was not detected.

----------


## Raven Knight

My last dream involved me using healing spells on both A and P.  Instead of going through all the details of how I woke up in my inner world and became lucid, I will just post what happened in the healings:

P:  I used the song Devour by Disturbed on P again.  It has always been the song that feels like the right one to use.  He continued cursing at me the entire time.  Calling me all sorts of nasty things.  I really don't like him I never have.  I am beginning to wonder if maybe my dislike of him is interfering with my healing.  It makes no sense since I have had to heal people I don't like before and it worked fine but either that or he is just way harder to heal than anyone else I have healed or there's another source of dark energy in him

A:  A actually seemed glad to see me.  She said it can get a bit lonely with only DC's in there.  I told her that her energy was pretty much cleared, so she should be able to go home soon.  She seemed happy at that thought.  She asked when.  I said in the next few days.  The song I felt drawn to use is the same one I have used on her the past several times Love Will Save Your Heart from the Macross 7 soundtrack.  Golden energy flowed through A and she seemed to be accepting it willingly, even absorbing it as if she wanted it.  I thought that was a really good sign.  I was just turning to leave when she started talking.

"Wait a minute," A said, "I just want you to hear what I have to say and then you can decide if you believe me or not."

"Ok," I said, "What's up?"

"It's about MoSh," A said.

I rolled my eyes, wishing I hadn't agreed to listen to that.  I should've guessed, but I hadn't really thought about what she would want to say.

"You really need to know," A said, seeing my response, "You do realize that it is inevitable that he will cast you aside, right?  You do know that at the time you need him most that is when he will turn his back on you, right?"

"No, I don't," I said, "No one can know for sure how someone will react in an extreme situation."

"He will drop you," A said, "In an instant.  If you are forced to learn to use the dark energy inside you?  If you can't make it go away?  He will turn his back on you even if you need support to maintain control.  He will push you aside just as quickly as he would a complete stranger.  You mean nothing to him."

"Are you done?" I asked a bit impatiently.

"You don't believe a word I say," A said, looking distressed, "What will happen when he does turn his back on you?  When you need him and he's not there?"

"IF that was to happen, and I emphasize the word IF," I said, "I'll deal with it then.  I won't assume it before it happens.  That only promises to be a self-fulfilling prophecy.  I assume he will cast me aside so I start behaving differently, as having this knowledge would surely change my behavior, which causes him to become annoyed or stressed or to think I don't like him and then he casts me aside.  I've played that game with Loaf and it would seem both of us lost I'm not going to play it with MoSh."

"Fine," A said, "You've been warned."

"Fine," I said, "I count myself warned.  Now are you done?"

"Yes," A said sadly.  I left through the exit portal Q had opened.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Just remember what she did to him. Also remember how deceptive she is. She tricked all of us. 'Nuff said.

But, wow. Still a cool dream. P just loves his dark energy. It grosses me out.

----------


## Royalpeach

Sounds like some of that dark energy might still be stuck inside her.

----------


## Raven Knight

Note:  I fell asleep with some goals in mind.  The first goal was to heal Asuka after her ordeal with the Templars last night and also do a group healing so we would all be cleansed before going to fight the Templar bass turds that kidnapped her.  They need to know not to fuck with us!  I fell asleep with my light / sound machine and slipped into a WILD.

I was in the biodome.  I looked around to see who else was there with me.  There were several other people there.  Nomad, Asuka, MoSh, Angel, Allison, Basara, Fox McCloud… no… that was Pablo…  It almost looked like everyone had just been waiting for me and I had been late.  I wondered if I was late…  We all did the group healing.  The entire area filled with healing energy.  Golden light flowed through everyone and cleansed out some dark stuff that was quickly eliminated by the energy filling the glen.  I noticed there was a lot of dark crap coming from MoSh… I'm sure he was pissed about what the Templars did to Asuka.  There was also a lot of dark crap from Nomad.  I wasn't doing too bad, myself, in terms of releasing a lot of dark crap.  Finally the dark stuff seemed to disperse and the healing spells ended.

Nomad seemed to think we needed a plan.  I had been considering just going there and kicking their asses.  Who needs a plan?  It's not like the Templars are a threat to us!  Their dream powers pale in comparison!  Nomad seemed insistent, though.  He opened a portal.  We went through into a circular room with a table.  There seemed to be more of us there now.  I wondered where the others had come from.  I didn't make note of who all was there.

I looked over at Nomad.  He still looked pissed.  I could practically see steam coming out of his ears.  I wondered if the healing hadn't been enough.  He yelled at no one in particular that we weren't in the moon tower.  I figured he was yelling at non-existent Templars when he said they couldn't watch us here.  He is yelling a lot about revenge.  I went over to Nomad and told him to try to calm down… it seemed he still had dark energy inside him, and that could mean trouble if we went to battle with him like that.  He said this is a war, he will make them pay for abducting him.  Abducting him?  It was Asuka who had been abducted…  he took off and crashed through the ceiling.  Pieces of dirt rained down on my face as I watched him go.

I took to flying and followed Nomad.  He was outside going completely berserk.  He was yelling something I couldn't really understand.  About rage, about eyes, about a legion of some kind, about time…  Wtf?  I flew over by Allison.  I suggested we go find some Templars to kill.  Nomad could do… uh… whatever it was he was doing on his own.  Allison stared at Nomad for a bit longer.  I saw Nomad fusing with a bunch of somethings I couldn't identify and then he transformed into another huge I-don't-know-what.  But whatever it was it seemed Mary and Marty decided it would be better with guns… that figures… they'll attach guns to anything…  Nomad kept transforming, now incorporating a bunch of guns into his form… it reminded me of the insane transformation of the main character (I think his name is Frank) in Dean Koontz's book The Bad Place… completely out of control.  I wondered if he was out of control…

"Raven!" I finally heard Allison trying to get my attention.  I had been staring at Nomad too long.  Allison said she thought we were going to kill some Templar Bast turds.  She said Nomad can take care of himself… whatever he was changing into…  When I turned away from Nomad I could almost identify his form… looked kind of like a werewolf… with guns popping out everywhere…

Allison and I were heading for a castle which we knew was where they had been keeping Asuka.  MoSh joined us along the way.  He was a giant winged cobra snake.  He had an impaled Templar stuck on one of his fangs.

"Ew, MoSh," I said, "You got some crap stuck on your fang…"  He shook his head sharply and dislodged the dead Templar.

Allison and I landed.  Allison transformed into a werewolf and multiplied herself.  I was wondering if she would be able to make 1000 of herself like she had when building her space ship…  I used the song Divide by Disturbed to multiply myself into 256.  All of the versions of me split up and engaged the Templars in battle.  All of me were using my Witchblade sword at the same time as we were calling lightning and fire down to strike at the Templars.  It was complete chaos and it was hard to keep track of what was going on until I reformed into one at the entrance to the Templar castle.  There were dead Templars there… I was surprised the bodies were still there… I would have expected them to disappear…

MoSh wasn't far behind me.  A group of Templars behind burst into bright green flames and then MoSh landed beside me, changing into a human form as he did.  He said he was looking for the bastards who had hurt Asuka.  He looked seriously pissed off.  I said they were probably somewhere in the castle.  I said that because that's what Q told me telepathically.  Q said Allura had identified two specific Templars who had been especially cruel to Asuka and had enjoyed it way too much.  He telepathically gave me images of two particular Templars.  I relayed those telepathic images to MoSh.  He disappeared into the castle.  I went into the castle shortly later.

There were numerous passages through the castle.  I wondered if it was made to be deliberately confusing.  I wondered where MoSh had gone.  I roamed the passages.  I found some Templars I had to kill.  I was about to kill a specific Templar when I saw he was one of the ones that had been torturing Asuka.  I told him that while I would really love to kill him, that pleasure was reserved for someone else.  I focused on MoSh's energy signature and formed a vortex portal to send the Templar asshole straight to MoSh.

"Hey, MoSh!" I called through the portal, "I found something for you to play with!"  The portal closed.

I finally found the position I was looking for.  The center of the castle.  I was going to release an immortal fire of pure light energy.  I figured it would wipe out the Templars' dark energy without harming our allies… at least I didn't think any of our allies were using dark energy…

"And suddenly, the unreal fire is broken by a lament…" I did the spell, "A lament coming up from the deepest, darkest abyss… and from the seven gates of the dark fortress, the dead come back to life to face them!  This is hell!"

I did one last check.  Q telepathically confirmed no one on our side was using dark energy.  MoSh had even found his other target and… um… dealt with the asshole.  So I released the fire of light energy…

"Immortal fire, now rise, light my heart, light my way through the darkness, we're guardians of space and time!"

The wave of white energy expanded outward.  The entire castle was shaking.  It sounded like someone was pounding on the castle from the outside… no matter.  The flames extended all around me in a blinding wave… then everything faded to white and then… 

I was standing in the center of the ruined castle.  Nomad was still there with me.  There was a man there I didn't recognize.  All I noticed at the time was that he was hot.  He had long blonde hair that looked like it had some black highlights in it.  He looked sort of like this picture of Zechs Marquise from Gundam Wing except he was more muscular than Zechs.

He had no shirt on… I could easily see his physique.  He wanted to kiss me… uh… I looked into his eyes… one was blue and the other one a deep brown?  Odd… but I also saw love there… but how?  I didn't even know this man… he came in to kiss me.  I found out through the kiss that he was a vampire.  He took me in his arms and flew into the sky with me.  I remember it being really comforting.  Any other details I remember past this are private.

----------


## WarriorTiger

Private huh? Cool!

----------


## Raven Knight

Note:  Once again, the following dream was taken up healing A and P so I will just list the highlights of the healings instead of the details of becoming lucid and getting to them, etc.

Healing P:  My first stop was to do the healing on P since he is usually the more difficult case.  I went into his containment area with him.  He met me right at the entry portal.  He was looking at me strangely.  It was a bit creepy, actually.  He smirked.  I wondered what was going on.  I noted the fact he looked like Draco Malfoy with dark hair.  Draco from the end of the Harry Potter series where he is an adult, not from the beginning when he is a kid.  I figured he was trying to get me off balance somehow.  I would just continue and do the usual healing.  I walked right past P and into the containment area.

The following event took place before I realized what was happening.  P suddenly reached out and grabbed me, pulled me in close, and planted a rather rough kiss right on my lips.  I was briefly shocked and then I pushed him away, slapping him hard in the face.  He was laughing.

"You keep your filthy hands off me!" I said to P, feeling a bit ill.  I could also feel a bit of dark energy in me.  I wouldn't have thought he'd have enough dark energy left to give me any.

"You liked that and you know it," P said.

"Sure I enjoyed it" I said, "About as much as I would enjoy having a root canal and an enema at the same time  After that I need to wash my mouth out with shit to make it cleaner!"  I wasn't going to let this set me off balance any further.  I focused on using the song Devour by Disturbed on P.  The song played through and seemed to have its usual non-effect.  I was disappointed.  I turned to leave the area.  P was yelling at me from behind.

"You do know what's going to happen when I get out of here, right, bitch?" he said in a growling voice, "I'll have all you shit heads begging for death!  I'm going to cut you open and watch you bleed!  All you shits think you know so much?  You don't know what's waiting for you or you would never have fucked with me!"  The exit portal opened.  That didn't change P's ranting and raving.  "You will all burn in the eternal flame!  You bitch, Raven!  That bastard Nomad!  That piece of shit MoSh!  And that traitorous bitch A!  All of you!  And any fool who has made the mistake of working with you!"

"Shut the fuck up," I told him as I left the containment area and the portal closed behind me.  I told Q to double check to be sure the containment area was secure.  He said sure thing and went to it.

Healing A:  I went into the containment area with A.  That was much nicer than going in with P.  She didn't start yelling at me.  She looked over from a bench beside a stream.  She had a book there and she was reading it.  I looked at the book to see what it was but it disappeared.  She said Q had been nice enough to bring her something to read.  I told her that if things keep going as it seems they are, she would be able to leave soon.  She smiled.  I used the song Love Will Save Your Heart on A.  Golden energy flowed around and through her.  She was willingly accepting it rather than blocking it like P.  The song finished and I was ready to go.  She asked me to wait.

"If you're just going to be talking more shit about MoSh," I said, "I don't want to hear it."

"Once I'm out," she said, "I need to know that he won't be able to come after me."

"Who?" I asked, "P?  He'll still be locked up.  He's far to psychotic to let him out."

"That's one thing," she said, "but I don't want MoSh to come, either.  I know he'll want revenge"

"Uh no," I said, "He just wanted you to leave him alone."

"That was then," she said, "That was before.  But now I don't want to think about what he wants to do to me now and I don't have the energy to stop him without using that dark energy again and I don't want to go back to that."

"Ok," I said, feeling a little impatient, "Take a look at this.  I summoned a laptop and set it on the bench she had been sitting on.  I logged onto Skype.  "This is a direct record of what MoSh typed when we were chatting:"

MoSh: "Maybe i should let her know i never held any bad intent towards her. and that i just wanted to be left alone, and she has nothing to fear from me... she never did it was all her and p's crazy dark energy perception"

A read that message several times.  She looked at me strangely.

"But that doesn't make any sense" she said, "P always told me"

"P is full of shit," I said, "I don't think I've ever heard a true word from his mouth."

"But" A seemed to be having an internal debate about something but she didn't voice it.

"Believe it or don't," I said, "It's the truth.  I have to go wake up.  One more healing should do it.  Tomorrow night I believe you can go home.  I'll be back."  I had barely gotten out of the exit portal before everything around me faded to black and I woke.

----------


## WarriorTiger

Maybe I can see about handling it? Just a thought.

----------


## Dylan xD

Raven Knight, I was wondering... everytime you go to the biodome is it the same as last time? or are there little differences?

----------


## Raven Knight

Note:  Today is the day we figured we could sent A home.  MoSh said he would use a healing spell on her so she won't continue to be convinced he is out to get revenge on her.  I was focused on this goal as I used my light / Sound machine and slipped into a WILD

I was in the main dome of the containment area.  I saw the three smaller domes in there.  One had A inside, the second had P inside, the third had the Prince of Darkness inside since apparently Nomad brought him here to be locked up  Q was there with me, as was MoSh.  Q said numerous scans had been done on A and the dark energy was gone.  The only thing that could be said to remain was some negative energy regarding MoSh, although it would result in her wanting to stay away from him rather than attack him.

Q opened a portal to get into A's area.  I went into the area.  MoSh was right behind me.  I saw the door to the building close as we got inside.  I went over to the building.  MoSh was looking around.  I went to open the door to the building.  Something was barring it.  I wondered what.  I kept trying and then finally decided I had to get inside by other means.  I focused and phased through the solid door into the room beyond.  I found the door was blocked by a solid steel beam that had somehow been fused to the wall and the door.  A was in the room looking at me as I came through the solid door.

"What is HE doing in here?" A asked, sounding rather alarmed, "I thought you said you'd keep him away!  You promised you would!"

I couldn't remember if I had actually promised anything.  "I may have promised not to bring anyone in here who wants to hurt you and I have done so."

"You have not!" A said, "I saw MoSh out there!  Just make him go away!"

I thought it was ironic that she seemed to be afraid of MoSh when it has been her attacking him, not the other way around.  "Ok" I said, "I'll go out first and I'll let you know when it's safe to come out."

"When MoSh is gone?" A asked.

"I'll tell you when it's safe," I said.  I used an intense blast of fire to melt through the door and the steel beam.  A stayed out of direct line of sight of the door.  I went outside.  MoSh saw me and came over.  He asked where A was.  I spoke quietly and said she would be out in a minute.  I said it seemed she was still thinking he would want revenge but maybe that was because she thought she deserved it?  MoSh didn't answer.  I called to A that it was safe to come out now.

"Thank you," A said as she came out of the building, "For a minute there I thought you were going to let uh MoSh is still here"  She was staring right at MoSh, then at me.  "Why did you bother healing me just to let MoSh"

I heard some unfamiliar music play, golden energy formed and flowed through A.  MoSh was doing a healing spell.  After that was done A was actually quiet.  MoSh asked if she was ok.  She said she was just that after the things she had done she had been expecting MoSh to be angry she thought he would want to  She was then apologizing to MoSh, she said she didn't know why she'd done the things she'd done  He said it had been dark energy and P's lies but really he just wants her to leave him alone for now.  She said ok, she wouldn't be going anywhere near him or his dreams never again.  She told me she just wanted to get back home to dream normally again, without dark energy, without P she asked what had happened to P she said P had always been there to protect and help her before what could have gone so wrong?  Q appeared.  He said he would take A back to her own inner world.  Her normal dreams could resume.  Both of them disappeared.  Everything then faded to black and I woke.

----------


## Raven Knight

> Raven Knight, I was wondering... everytime you go to the biodome is it the same as last time? or are there little differences?



It looks very similar... I can't swear it is identical, I often don't notice small details, I just see it as a whole.  Since it is on the dream plane and other dreamers have influence over it, it very likely changes a bit.  :Cheeky:

----------


## herefromvenus

> This dream came from somewhere in the late 90's during the time period when the television series Xena: Warrior Princess was being aired.  In case anyone doesn't know, the character Callisto was insane and always trying to get revenge on Xena for the destruction of her village.  She blamed Xena for the death of her family and would do anything to get her revenge.  I was really into the show and I had quite a few dreams about it.  This was one:
> 
> I was in a strange place.  It was a forest.  I was on a narrow path through the forest.  I began walking along it, listening to the birds singing in the trees.  I was thinking I had better get home.  My mother would be worried.  I stopped and looked around.  I could not think how I had gotten there.  I also didn't know how to get home.  That seemed strange.  I thought about that for a minute and then I decided to do a reality check.  The fact I could not remember how I had gotten there was a clue I might be dreaming.  For my reality check I jumped into the air and attempted to hover there.  I hovered briefly before coming back down.  I could fly if I tried!  I was dreaming.
> 
> Note: My reality check worked perfectly here to make me lucid...  
> 
> I was completely lucid now.  I thought the forest was a nice place and I wanted to explore it some more.  I followed the path for a ways and then decided I would fly.  I saw the glimmer of light off of water through the trees.  I would fly over that lake.  I was heading for the lake when I heard someone yelling loudly.  It was a woman.  I couldn't hear what she was saying.  I followed that sound.  Right near the edge of the water I found Callisto (from the Xena: Warrior Princess series) pointing a sword at Gabrielle (also from Xena) who was tied to a tree.  Callisto looked over at me and was clearly not happy.  She was calling out to Xena, who was nowhere to be seen.  She said Xena should come out or her pal would die.  I told Callisto she didn't want to do that.  Callisto asked if I wanted to die along with Gabrielle.  I knew I was dreaming so I wasn't afraid of being hurt
> 
> Note: When I listen to some songs my imagination starts creating ideas for what kind of magical effect that song could have.  I had been listening to Until It Sleeps by Metallica a lot and had been imagining that it would cause feelings of hate, anger, and pain to sleep.  I don't know if that is the idea Metallica had when they wrote it, but it is where my mind went...  And as so often happens when I have a lucid dream, I stopped thinking about the fact it was a dream and slipped into a state of semi-lucidity.
> ...



Please don't take offense (I'm a big Xena fan too!!) did you happen to fall asleep with the TV on? Maybe Xena was on..and you were playing Joxer? lol just kidding... I had to joke.   ::lol::   :Cheeky:  Do you watch Legend Of The Seeker? First show in a long time that I have liked since Xena. BTW I would have loved to have that dream..I would have been Xena, however. lol I used to have Charmed dreams all the time..I was an extra charmed sister with all their abilities loved it.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Awesome dreams.  I also remember healing TG with Red, and talking to Tiger for a bit, night before last.

----------


## Raven Knight

*Hey MoSh!  Remember Asuka!*

Note:  I fell asleep with my light / sound machine on and the intent of meeting up with MoSh.  I slipped into a WILD.  All I can recall is a fragment, though.  :Sad: 

I was in MoSh's inner world.  I looked around and I found MoSh and Asuka were there as if they were waiting for me.  MoSh opened a portal and we went through.

On the other side we in a comfortable room.  A man was kicked back in a chair drinking a beer.  He had long black hair with a salting of gray.  He looked up at us when we appeared and smiled.  I looked over at MoSh.  I remembered I had told him I would get him to do a reality check.  I told him to do a reality check.  He looked at me strangely.  I said he was dreaming… do a reality check.  Asuka pinched his nose.

"Hey!" MoSh said, but then he breathed through his nose.  "I'm dreaming!" he said.

"Good start," I said.  I took hold of Asuka's shoulders from behind and steered her right in front of MoSh.  "Now get a really good look.  You will remember Asuka.  You will remember Asuka."

"How could I forget a face like hers?" he asked with a smile.

"Just remember her!" I said.

"Maybe he'll remember this…" Asuka said and then she kissed him.

This ends the fragment.
-----------------------------------------------------
*02/20/10 Shared Dream Raven and Mzzkc*

Note:  One of my goals tonight was to find Mzzkc and share a dream.  I fell asleep with this goal in mind.  I was not using my light / sound machine so I didn't go into a WILD, but I somehow managed to enter my dream semi-lucid and with my goal in mind…

I was in a strange place.  I looked around to see where I was.  I was in what looked like an old warehouse district.  There were many buildings around, they looked a bit rundown.  A lot of the buildings had no roof.  I was wandering around there.  I knew I was looking for Mzzkc.  I noticed the light was fading.  I looked up a bit and saw a red sky.  I didn't pay much attention to it.  I just kept walking.  I went through a doorway into a large open area.  I stepped out towards the middle of the area.  I heard something behind me and I turned suddenly, instinctively forming Witchblade into a sword.  I blocked a man attacking me with his sword.  Was that Mzzkc?  He told me I was dreaming.  He said to hurry up and become lucid so I would be able to make a good fight of this.  That was definitely Mzzkc.  Cool!

We got in a fast-paced sword battle.  Most of it was attacking, blocking, dodging, and moving in to attack again.  For a while neither of us could get anything through.  One of his attacks got through and hit my Witchblade armor.  If I didn't have armor on that would've hurt.  Hmmm… apparently I would have to do better than I had been doing so far.  I tried a move that I have only tried once before… and that time I fell on my ass.  It was the move Xena had shown me just before I had a match with MoSh.  This time I didn't fall on my ass.  This time I did it perfectly!  And this time I got a hit through on Mzzkc!  The fight continued for a while longer.  I tried using Xena's move again after a while… but this time he was ready for it.  He dodged the move and took advantage of the resultant opening to get a hit through.  We decided the battle was over.

I looked around.  It was night time now.  I wondered how long we had been fighting for.  I told Mzzkc he was good with the sword.  He said I was, too.  He seemed interested in the Witchblade.  I showed him how my Witchblade can turn into several kinds of weapons and armor.  I congratulated him on his win in the sword fight, and said I wanted a rematch some time.  He said sure thing.  I told him to remember the dream.  He told me to do the same.  He said we could compare notes tomorrow.  I agreed with that and everything around me faded to black as I woke.

Detail Match:
Raven: We were in a sword fight.
Mzzkc: Also remembered a sword fight.

Raven: Mzzkc won the sword fight.
Mzzkc: Remembered winning after a close match.

Raven: Remembers getting a hit in.
Mzzkc: Remembers getting two hits in.

Raven: Remembers doing it in a large outside area, or maybe a warehouse without a roof.
Mzzkc: Remembers doing it in a house, maybe with no roof.

Raven: Remembers the sky being red.
Mzzkc: Remembers the sky being dark blue.
Possibility: The sky at sunset?  Raven looking at the horizon and Mzzkc looking up?

Raven: Remembers Mzzkc telling her to be lucid and make it a good fight.
Mzzkc: Remembers telling Raven not to take anything personally, he wants her to remember the dream.

Raven: Doesn't remember anyone else there.
Mzzkc: Never revealed this information.

Raven: Remembers showing Mzzkc some weapons and armor of her Witchblade.
Mzzkc: Remembers Raven doing something with her Witchblade, didn't say what.

Raven: Counts this as a successful shared dream.
Mzzkc: Will not count this as a successful shared dream.

Comments?  Who thinks this looks like a success?

----------


## WarriorTiger

OH ME!!! Totally a match!!!!

----------


## Baron Samedi

It's a hit.

----------


## Raven Knight

I was in the mall.  I was looking for my mother.  I was totally non-lucid.  I walked down the central path, glancing into the stores as I passed them.  I was thinking I had better find her before the mall closed and we were shut in for the night.  I wondered if she might have already headed for the car  Should I check?  But if I left she might get locked in by herself I didn't want that.  I was debating with myself as to what to do.  I was hungry.  I wanted to get something really fattening.  I thought I could eat while I looked.  I went to one of the food booths.  There were really good looking cakes in the display.  I wanted one.  They were loaded with frosting.  I ordered one.  The clerk gave it to me.  I looked for money I had none!  Crap!  I took off.  The clerk was yelling at me, calling me a thief.  No one else seemed to care.  I went through a door into one of the service hallways and ate my prize.

When I finished eating I saw there was someone in the hall with me.  Was he going to get me in trouble for stealing?  I quickly wiped my hands on my pants no evidence!  Crap the evidence was now all over my pants  The man looked familiar.

"Raven!" the man called from behind me, "I'm here to tell you to stay the fuck out of my dreams!"

"What?" I asked as I turned around to look at the man again.  He had called me Raven and said something about dreams.  Was this a dream?  I did a reality check I pinched my nose and found I could still breathe.  I was dreaming!  I turned back towards the man who was yelling at me.  He still looked familiar.  "MoSh?"

"Yeah" he said, "And I've had enough of your stupid fucking games!  You know?  I would have never even bothered talking to an idiot like you if Nomad hadn't insisted!  But you are just way too much fucking trouble to pretend to be friends with!  So you stay the fuck away from me!  Got it?"

I spent a minute or two just staring at MoSh in stunned silence what the fuck?  Was he an imposter?  Was he infected with dark energy?  "What's going on?" I asked, "What's wrong?"

"What's wrong is you're a fucking disease!" MoSh said, "You come into people's dreams and totally fuck them up with dark energy and evil entities  You constantly play stupid games just to get attention!  I don't know why Nomad bothers with you!  But I sure as hell am not going to bother with you any more!"

That didn't sound like MoSh "Hey!  Why don't you shove it where the sun don't shine, you fucking Templar bass turd!"

"Who are you calling a Templar, you bitch?" he asked, "You don't believe I am who I appear to be?  Check this out!"  He transformed into a giant cobra with wings and hissed menacingly in my face.  The huge snake barely fit in the halls.  He attacked me immediately, knocking me to the ground and taking out the wall of the mall before disappearing outside.

I looked outside to see where he was going.  I was greeted with a blast of green flames that washed over my Witchblade armor without doing any harm.  I used Battery to summon a bolt of lightning on the giant snake.  The snake responded by breathing a large green fireball in my direction.  I flew from the mall building just before the fireball hit and exploded, taking a large chunk of the mall out.  The mall was burning now and people were running for cover.

"Hey!" I called, "If you're really MoSh, "send this back at me with Whiplash!"  I threw a large fireball at the snake.  He didn't send it back.  It hit him in the face.  "You're not MoSh!  Eat this!"  I focused on Enter Sandman.  A spiral of light energy spiraled up as a spiral of dark energy descended, creating a massive explosion where the two met.  After the explosion cleared there was no sign of the snake.  I looked around for the fake MoSh.  No sign of him.  I looked back at the mall and wondered where he had gone.  It had looked a lot like MoSh but it hadn't talked like him.  He turned into a naga but he didn't know the spells I have shown him.  I ended up with a little bit of doubt in my mind what if it was MoSh and he was infected with dark energy?  I had to find him and make sure he was healed.  I opened a portal and focused on reaching MoSh.  A portal opened and I went through.

On the other side I was in what I have come to recognize as MoSh's inner world.  MoSh was in the front yard playing with Shawna.  Asuka was there with the baby.  He certainly didn't look infected with dark energy.

"MoSh!" I called.  He looked over at me and smiled.

"Raven!  Glad you came by!" he said.

"Are you feeling ok?" I asked him.

"Yeah," MoSh said, "Why?"

I looked at MoSh.  I focused the song Touch My Heart on MoSh.  Healing energy flowed through him as well as everyone else there.  Afterwards MoSh looked puzzled but he seemed to feel good.  He asked what that was about.  I said I had just had a bad feeling that he had dark energy but it looked like I was wrong.  Everything around me faded to black as I woke.

----------


## Baron Samedi

First, nightmares, then threats, then healing mixed with dark energy, then bribes, then infecting us with dark energy, then trying to divide us, then influencing our ex's, now fakes. They are running out of tricks. FUCK THEM.

----------


## Man of Shred

Wow that's fucked up... but thanks for the healing anyway!

----------


## Man of Shred

Thanks for adding that Frag of me. As usual I didn't remember  :Sad: . Asuka is so sweet! heh.

----------


## Raven Knight

Note:  I had only a couple of dream goals tonight the first one involved healing Allison of negative energy, and anyone else who happened to need it.  So as I fell asleep with my light / sound device on I slipped into a WILD.

I was in the biodome.  I looked around and took note of the different main landmarks.  I went over to the koi pond and looked at the fish.  I then made my way over to the healing glen on the moon.  There were people there.  I wondered why it seems I'm always the last one to arrive  Allison was there, MoSh, Nomad, Angel, Basara, and Pablo.  I went over to Allison.  There in the healing glen we did a cooperative healing spell.  The entire place was filled with golden energy that flowed around and through everyone there.  The energy felt really good.  It was very relaxing.  That ended up being a problem because it was so relaxing that I fell asleep in the dreams and woke up IWL.

----------


## Raven Knight

I was in a mall.  I was walking through the mall looking for a game store.  I wanted to get a new video game.  I found the store I needed.  I went in and looked around.  I saw something amazing.  It was a virtual reality setup!  I decided to try it out.  It was amazing!  They had some video game I didn't recognize on it, but it was so cool!  But how much was it?  It was on sale!  $99.99!  Wow!  I could get that on my tax refund!  Wow!  This was far too amazing to be true damn maybe it wasn't true.  I did a nose pinch reality check and found I was dreaming.  Shit!  No virtual reality system.  :Sad: 

I left the game store and began looking around.  I was thinking there was someone I was going to meet.  I remembered I was trying to meet up with Loaf make him remember a dream.  I wandered through the mall for a bit more.  Was I going to find him here?  I'd come into this dream with the intent of finding him  Something was telling me where to walk.  I followed my instinct.  I approached an eatery.  There was a young man there I recognized him.  He was eating a chocolate cupcake.  He finished it right as I got to him.  It was Loaf.  I positioned myself right in front of Loaf.

"Loaf!" I said.  He looked at me in a puzzled manner.  He moved to walk away and ignore me.  I got in his way again.

"Get the fuck out of my way," he said.

"No!" I said, "You need to do a reality check!  This is a dream!"

"A dream?" Loaf asked.  He was staring at his hand for some reason.  He looked at me strangely.  "Raven?"

"Yes!" I said, "Now all you have to do is remember this dream.  Can you just focus on remembering this?  If you remember this time we can count it as a confirmed shared dream.

It looked like Loaf was about to say something when a bunch of people ran by screaming.  I looked and did a double take.  There was a zombie in the mall, on top of a fat man ripping bloody mouthfuls from the man's stomach as the man screamed in pain.  More people were being chased by more zombies.  I looked back at Loaf and he was gone.  Shortly after that everything faded to black and I woke.

----------


## WarriorTiger

We should use the cure on them! (The Zombies)

----------


## Dylan xD

Raven knight, have you ever tried a attack to knock someone out of lucidity or even wake them up?

Sorry if I'm annoying asking questions ;P

Thanks, Dylan.

----------


## Raven Knight

I was on a beach.  I was looking out over the ocean.  The waves were flowing steadily in and lapping at my feet.  I found the scene to be quite relaxing.  I wanted to go swimming. (Somehow the idea of finding a beach when I live in Arizona didn't seem odd to me) I was thinking that next time I should bring Alicia.  She loves beaches.  But for now I wanted to enjoy it.  I was thinking I should be wearing a swimsuit.  I looked down at myself and saw I was wearing a swimsuit.  Excellent!  I ran for the ocean intending to jump into the waves.  As I reached the water there was a large wave coming in.  Someone landed on top of me!  We both went to the sand as the wave receded.

"Get the fuck out of the way!" the person said as he rolled off of me.  I looked at him.  He looked familiar.  I looked at him for a bit before I realized it was Nomad!  My mind now rationalized that I was on vacation in Hawaii.  That was easier to accept than becoming lucid?!

"Nomad!" I said, happy to see him.  I was in Hawaii, of course I wanted to spend some time with Nomad.

"Idiots like you should just stay out of the way!" Nomad said.

"What?" I asked, surprised he would say that, "It's me!  Raven!"

"I know," Nomad said, "The name is apt you're a bird brain.  Now go away, I don't like trash on the beach."

I really didn't know what to say.  Why was Nomad talking like this?  "What's going on?" I asked Nomad.

"Fine," Nomad said, "I'll use small words that even a retard like you can understand.  Go away!  I do not want to see you.  You make me sick.  I will say it again.  Go away!"

He turned and headed back for the water.  I was standing there in shock.  "I thought we were friends" I said.

"Friends?" Nomad asked, "Me?  With you?  You are stupid!  You knew how to share dreams.  I wanted to do that.  Now I can do that without you so I don't have to put up with your stupidity any more.  I don't like you, I never have!  Get the fuck out of my dream!  I don't ever want to dream with you again, got it?  Stay out of my dreams!"  Nomad headed out into the waves and I lost sight of him amongst the waves.

I felt really depressed now.  Nomad never wanted to be friends in the first place?  I walked along the beach for a while.  I was so out of it that I didn't really notice when the sand turned from regular sand to a fine gray dirt.  I continued walking.  I wasn't paying any attention to anything around me.  After I had walked a ways farther I stopped and looked up at the sky.  Yet another person had just been using me.  I felt a tear on my face no matter.  No one there to see.  More people using me  "Why does this shit keep happening to me?!" I yelled at the star filled sky where the Earth was rising.  I turned to walk away and then stopped the Earth was rising?!  Wtf?  I turned around to look at that.  I would have expected the moon but the Earth was rising  I stared at that for a few minutes.

I was watching the Earth in the sky, trying to ignore my depression, when I sensed someone standing next to me.  That someone took hold of my hand.  I was glad for company.  I turned to see who it was.  It was Nomad?!

"I thought you hated me," I said, "Why did you follow me?  To insult me more?"

"No!" Nomad said as if surprised I would say such a thing, "Why would I insult you?  You're my sister and I love you!"

"But you said" I started before it dawned on me that I'd been had, "Those damn Templar assholes!  They were imitating you!  In the biodome!  Why didn't it send them out?  I guess they weren't being outwardly hostile."  Nomad said we should wake up like we used to when we were kids.  I said I don't remember anything about when we were dreaming together as kids.  He said we would just jump back to the Earth.  He was still holding my hand and we jumped into the air.  Due to the low gravity we kept floating up and up and then up became down and down and then everything faded to black and I woke.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Oh, I had a DILD of you on a beach, and you were standing on a Mountain by yourself, looking out at the sea. I couldn't get your attention.

----------


## Raven Knight

Note:  I didn't have much luck with recall this past night.  I also failed to slip into a WILD, so the only dream I was able to recall was this one non-lucid shared dream with MoSh…

I was in someone's yard.  I looked around to see where I was.  I recognized the place, but I couldn't quite place where it was.  I looked around a bit and I saw I wasn't alone.  There was a woman there.  She was smiling at me as if she knew me.  I didn't like being disoriented.  I did immediately realize she was a friend.  I was excessively embarrassed that I could not remember her name.  I didn't let that on.  I went over to her and said hi.

The woman smiled again and said hi to me.  She handed me a cookie.  It was warm and fresh.  She said this time MoSh would remember both of us.  She said the idea is to do something a bit odd, but not so off the wall that it is beyond comprehension… Odd but reasonable.  I wasn't sure what she was talking about.  MoSh must be another friend.  Why wouldn't a friend remember me?  Or her?  She said she had an idea.  She pointed to the middle of the yard.  I didn't remember this being there before, but now there was a giant teacup in the middle of the yard.  It was sitting in a giant saucer.  I got closer and saw that it was a single car of the teacups ride like in Disney Land.  It looked a quite bit larger than that, though.

"Get in there," the woman said as she indicated the teacup.  I was remembering that things that spin frequently make me feel ill.  I told her I could get in it as long as it wasn't spinning.  She said to get in it.  I got into the cup.  She said to get down so I couldn't be seen.  I did that.  I was on the bottom of the teacup.  I heard the woman said to wait for my cue and then jump out and surprise MoSh.  I wasn't sure what the point was but I went along with it.  Maybe a harmless prank.  I figured MoSh would be surprised to see I was there to visit.  That would be the only reason to jump up to surprise him.  Ok.  Sounded amusing…

The woman outside went into the house.  I waited in the cup for a bit.  Something felt strange… like I was out of place somehow.  I ignored that feeling.  Of course I was out of place… I was in a giant teacup!  I heard the door to the house open up.  Someone was standing outside the cup.  I heard the woman say she would knock on the cup three times when it was time to jump out.  I said ok… and then the cup started spinning.  Great… I hoped I wouldn't get out and puke all over MoSh… I didn't figure that would be a very pleasant surprise…

The cup continued to spin.  I was actually surprised at how little nausea I was feeling.  Maybe this would be ok.  Then someone outside knocked on the cup three times and the cup came to a stop.  That was the cue.  I stood up in the cup… bad idea.  I stood up too fast and that was when the wave of nausea hit me.  I was still in the middle of the plan.  I was jumping into the air to get out of the cup… but my foot caught on the edge of the cup and I went falling face first out of the cup.  Somehow I managed to do a complete flip and land on my feet… and that amazed me.  I was barely standing up, but I had performed acrobatics?  Hey… maybe the gymnasts do get dizzy… maybe it helps them!

I looked around as the world continued to spin.  The woman was off to my left smiling.  I took a couple stumbling steps forward and fell right into a man's arms.  He caught me and looked a bit surprised.

"Surprise, MoSh," I said rather drunkenly even thought I hadn't had anything to drink, "It's Raven, me!  Er… It's me, Raven… yeah… that's it."  I was smiling at MoSh, thinking I probably had a really dopey look on my face.  Fortunately I didn't throw up on him.  My mind started clearing, the world spinning slowed down, but then everything faded to black around me and I woke.

----------


## Man of Shred

Funny! in mine I remember you jumping out perfectly!

----------


## Raven Knight

> Funny! in mine I remember you jumping out perfectly!



Somehow I did manage to land on my feet... maybe it looked better than it felt.  :laugh:  I'm just glad I didn't make it memorable by puking on you!   ::barf::

----------


## Baron Samedi

I wanted to build an Amusement Park on the Moon. Apparently we already did, but we forgot. That's what Sacrosanct told me. It somehow is in between the City of Nowhere and the Biodome.

----------


## Raven Knight

Note:  When I fell asleep I had the goal of meeting up with MoSh to find out the cause of some nasty dreams Mu on Mortal Mist has been having that seem to have similarities to MoSh's inner world, just really evil.  With this goal in mind I fell asleep with my light / sound machine and slipped into a WILD.

I was in MoSh's inner world.  I was inside his house.  I looked around to see if MoSh was there.  I spotted MoSh.  I went over to him and told him to do a reality check.  He looked at me strangely.  I remembered there was a strange reality check he wanted me to mention.  Biting his own hand?  Ouch.  I told MoSh that he'd said something about biting his hand.  He asked why he would want to do that.  I said I didn't have a clue… that was the reality check he'd told me to suggest to him.  I told MoSh this is a dream, so become lucid… and remember the dream.

Ok… I'd read a couple of the dreams Mu has posted online so I focused as best as I could and opened a portal.  MoSh and I went through the portal…

On the other side I looked around.  It looked like MoSh's inner world… and at the same time it didn't.  It looked like I had stepped into the Silent Hill version of MoSh's inner world…  The house was run down and falling apart.  There were cobwebs everywhere, the place looked like it was decaying, a foul smell hung in the air.  It was also quite dark in there.  I wondered what had happened.  I also noticed that MoSh was gone.  Where had he gone?  How had we gotten separated?  We had gone through the same portal…  Well, let's start by cleaning this place up.  I used the song Full Moonlight to clean the dark energy and corruption from the area.  Golden energy filled the area, but it didn't seem to have any effect…  What?  How could that be?  I repeated the song… still nothing.  That was annoying…

I started exploring, looking for MoSh.  I went downstairs and found the kitchen was crawling with weird mutant bugs.  They scampered from sight.  There was a woman there… or something that vaguely resembled a woman…  Her skin was pale gray, and she was dressed in filthy rags.  Her hair was long, black, limp, and stringy.  It was filthy.  Her fingernails were claws, and there were deposits of filth all over her body.  She looked over at me and I saw she had no eyes.  Just burned out black sockets where eyes should be.  Bloody pus was dripping from the sockets like tears.  She opened her mouth and hissed menacingly at me.  She had razor pointed teeth and fangs.  I was briefly stunned by the sight which somehow seemed to say 'I hate you, go away!' and 'Please help me…' at the same time.  I would opt for the second option.  I had a horrible feeling I was looking at Asuka… but who could have done this to her?!  I would fix it.

I focused on the song Touch My Heart to heal Asuka.  Golden energy formed and flowed through Asuka… but nothing seemed to happen!  How could that be?  The twisted visage of Asuka was crawling towards me like the woman off of The Grudge.

She was hissing as she came, pulling herself along on her claw-like fingernails.  I focused on Touch My Heart again.  The song played, the golden energy was still doing nothing.  I found that very disturbing… I turned and hurried away from the twisted Asuka.

I went into the living room.  I saw someone on the couch.  I couldn't see him well… it was MoSh!  I had found him!  I went over to him.  As I was approaching I heard a horrible yelping sound.  I stopped momentarily and then continued.  I found MoSh, looking twisted in much the same way Asuka had.  He was using his claw-like finger nails to tear into the stomach of a struggling and yelping golden retriever.  I felt sick to my stomach.

"MoSh!" I said, "What happened?  Just hang on… I'll fix this…"

MoSh responded to me by tearing the dog's throat open with his fanged mouth.  Now he had bloody tissue hanging from his evilly grinning mouth.  I took a deep breath and focused carefully on the song I was about to use.  *Please let it work… please work this time… it HAS to work this time…* is what I found myself repeating in my mind.  I focused on the song Touch My Heart again.  And the song created the energy just the way it is supposed to… and it had absolutely no effect on the twisted MoSh in front of me.

"FUCK!" I cursed loudly, "Why the fuck isn't it working?  Why can't I heal you?!  Just stay here… I'll find a way to cure you, I swear I will!"  I was answered with a hiss.  I turned away from the corrupted MoSh and went outside.  Once I was outside the house I looked around.  The entire inner world was decaying around me.  But how?  How had all of this crap gotten through the shield?  As a matter of fact, where was the shield?  I looked up and saw nothing but dark clouds.  The ground was covered with dead plants and rot.  I headed around the house.  I had to find the source of the corruption… had to cure it… somehow…

The twisted MoSh jumped at me, reaching for my face and my eyes with his claws.  I held him away and pushed him off.  I had to get out of there and find out why my healing spells weren't working.  Out behind the house where there's usually a garden and a pond there was nothing but death and decay… and MoSh!  Wtf?  MoSh was there!  He looked completely normal!  What he was holding was anything but normal… it was a little girl that had solid black eyes, pale gray skin, and blood all over her face.  She snarled and hissed with sharp bloody teeth.  MoSh had his arms around her chest and was refusing to let go.  Golden energy was surrounding both of them and not doing anything for the girl, who I figured must be a corrupted Sydney.  Sydney hissed loudly again and now bit down on MoSh's arm hard.  Blood dripped from where she was biting and chewing.  MoSh continued holding her.

"I'm not going to let you go, Sydney!" he said to the girl he was holding.

I was thinking… I had now seen two MoShes.  That was not possible unless more than one came from different dimensions… and none of the corrupted ones could be healed… maybe… what if they weren't real?  What if they were just illusions meant to fool us?  That would explain everything… and that meant MoSh was holding onto a fake twisted illusion of Sydney.  I went over to MoSh and pulled the Sydney thing out of his arms.

"What the fuck are you doing?" MoSh asked, "We have to heal her!  We have to save her!"

"She's not real!" I said to MoSh, "None of this is real!  It's all an illusion!"  I got the Sydney thing away from MoSh and pushed her away.  She dropped to her hands and knees and hissed menacingly at us.  MoSh was heading for her again.  I grabbed MoSh in my arms to hold him back.  "It's not real!" I said, "Damn!  What we see, what we feel, we will see just what is real!"  I added a corny rhyme spell to the end.  Everything in the corrupted world suddenly stopped.  It was like someone had frozen time.  Then it shattered.  Shards of the world were collapsing around MoSh and me.  The Sydney thing fell apart along with everything else.  Soon it was just MoSh and me standing in his normal inner world.

"What in the world?" MoSh was asking as he was looking around.  I looked at MoSh.  He looked normal.  No dark energy corruption.  Just normal.  I could still see the image of the twisted, corrupted MoSh in my mind, completely unaffected by my healing spells.  I pulled MoSh into a hug, feeling relief that he was ok.  And that meant the others were ok, too.  No corrupted Asuka… no corrupted Sydney… all ok.  I was still hugging MoSh when I saw Asuka come out the back door with Sydney.  Asuka looked a bit surprised.  She said she was surprised we were there because she had thought we had gone to check on Mu's dreams.  I was holding MoSh when everything faded to black and I woke.

----------


## redisreddish

Holy crap. That was one twisted illusion.

----------


## Raven Knight

Note:  Last night I found out that a friend has been having nightmares that she can't remember, but it leaves it very hard for her to go back to sleep.  So my first goal was to investigate this situation and hopefully take care of whatever is causing the problem.  I used my light / sound device and slipped into a WILD

I was in the biodome.  It seems a pretty constant thing that I WILD to the biodome first  I saw Xena, Allison, Janet, and Nomad right away.  Allison was wearing roman armor and looked pretty cool in it.  Everyone else looked as I normally see them.  Allison was talking to Xena and Janet.  Nomad was closest to me.  He said something, but I didn't hear what he said.  I turned to look at him and asked what he'd said.  Allison asked if I was ready.  I said yeah, if everyone else was.  I opened a portal to locate Jen.  We all went through the portal

On the other side of the portal we were in the forest near Jen's cottage.  I noticed our numbers had increased.  Joining us were Spike, Bakura, Altaïr, and MoSh.  I wasn't sure when they had joined us, but it didn't really matter.  They were here now.  We all went over to the cottage.  Allison opened the door to reveal Pixie standing in the doorway.  She invited all of us in and said she would get everyone some tea.  She disappeared briefly and then returned with a tray full of cups.  I took a cup and looked at it.  I asked her which kind it was.  She didn't answer.  She went over and plopped right down in Nomad's lap.

"Hey, lover," she said, "It's been a while since you came by.  How about we go find somewhere a little more private?"

Nomad looked at her a bit and had a strange look on his face.  Something felt off about the situation.  I looked at the tea a bit closer.  I dipped a finger in it and touched that finger to my tongue to taste a tiny bit and spit it out.

"Yuck!" I said, "That's nasty!"

Pixie was changing.  She had wrapped tentacles around Nomad and was holding on to him tightly.

"That's nas-tea!" she said, and then to Nomad, "Come on, lover, let's go!"  Her tentacles were squeezing tightly on Nomad.  Then she suddenly released him.  His armor was now covered with spikes.  That must be why she had suddenly let go.  Allison was pissed.  She grabbed the fake Pixie by the neck and demanded to know where Jen was.  The fake Pixie, which now looked absolutely nothing like Pixie, was laughing maniacally.  Allison slammed her against the wall several times, still demanding to know where Jen was.  Pixie continued laughing and disappeared in a cloud of smoke.

Now the true condition of the cottage was revealed.  It was completely rundown and falling apart.  It looked like no one had lived in it for years.  I wondered what had happened there.  We looked around for signs of where Jen might be.  There were strange mutant insects scrambling for cover.  I was looking in an upstairs room when someone down below said they had found something.  I followed the voice down to a basement level.  Someone had opened a hidden passage to a tunnel into the ground.

All of us went into the passage.  I heard a voice down the hall calling for help.  It sounded like Jen.  All of us started hurrying down the hall.  We had to get there fast, before something happened.

The walls weren't as solid as they looked.  The walls seemed to melt and zombies came out of them, attacking us.  Allison had her swords and was charging down the hall slicing apart every zombie she could reach.  But that wasn't all of them.  Zombies were attacking the rest of us, too.  We were taking them out.  There seemed to be infinite zombies.  I had my Witchblade formed and was using the sword to cut zombies apart.  There was another passage coming up in front.  Allison was the first one to reach it.  She was standing at the intersection of the two passages when she stopped and turned towards us.  I was in front with Janet on my left (she just pumped a shotgun round into a zombie) and Nomad on my right.  She told Janet to use her shield spell.  I figured then it would probably be a good idea for me to make sure Witchblade was at full armor and Nomad should put his shield up as well.  We both did that.

I was watching Allison in the hall.  She caught fire!  She was completely covered in flames.  I heard her say something about a phoenix at which point she exploded fire extended from her in all directions.  The wall of flames hit Nomad's and Janet's shields and was blocked by my Witchblade.  That effectively blocked the wall of flames for those behind us, too.  I was staring at that display in amazement.  The flames finally faded, leaving no trace of the zombies that had been attacking us.  Allison was standing in the intersection of the passages, and she collapsed.  Janet took off to go to her, and I did, too.  I heard Nomad behind me as well as everyone else.  I got to Allison.  Janet was already holding onto her.  Allison was smiling at Janet.  She looked ok, just a little low on energy.

"That was AWESOME!" I said to Allison.  Allison smiled at me and then passed out  I asked Janet if she would take Allison back to the biodome or my inner world just take her somewhere safe.  She said she would.  I focused on opening a portal to a safe place.  It opened and Janet took Allison through.

The rest of us continued down the passage.  There was a strange room at the end of the passage.  It looked like a large dungeon cell.  Jen was lying in an ugly looking bed sleeping.  Her sleep was uneasy.  She was chained to the bed.  There were strange shadow creatures moving around her bed.  I focused on using Battery to hit some of the enemies with bolts of lightning.  Nomad was a big ugly dog he attacked the creatures directly.  I didn't notice what all everyone was doing.  I was losing the dream.  Jen woke up.  I saw her break free as she changed into a werewolf.  And that was really the last thing I saw before I woke.  I cursed as I woke, though it looked like everything was in hand.

----------


## Raven Knight

Fragment:  
I was in the larger dome that contains the smaller domes with P and the Prince of Darkness in them.  Nomad was there with me, as was Q.  I told Q that I could go try to heal P again.  Q said I would have to wait my turn.  He said it seems P is a popular guy today.  "Nomad got here first, though," Q said, "so you can wait and do it later."

"Nomad?" I asked.

"Yeah," Q said, "Nomad wants to take a shot at healing our friend P in there.  And then he wants to take a shot at healing that Prince of Darkness guy in the other chamber."

"Ok," I said, "Let's go then."

"Actually I was going to go in alone," Nomad said.

I was a bit surprised at that.  "Oh," I said, "Ok fine.  I guess I'll just go.  Be careful in there.  And with the Prince of Darkness, too.  They could give you dark energy."

"I can take care of it," Nomad said.

"Right," I said, "But they can be tricky, so watch out for tricks.  Ok?"

"Of course," Nomad said.  He headed for an entry portal to P's containment area.  He went through and the portal closed behind him.

"Q" I said, "I guess I'm not needed here." I felt a bit depressed.

"I always need you," Q said as he gave me a hug.

I looked into P's containment area.  I saw P throw a ball of dark energy at Nomad.  The energy missed Nomad and went through a portal Nomad opened.  P was getting pissed off at that.  I looked at Q.  I was looking into his eyes as everything else faded to black and I woke.

----------


## WarriorTiger

I need you! Always!

----------


## RAMIBE

::o:  Dreams are getting darker and darker.  :Sad:

----------


## Baron Samedi

I am not completely sure why my dream self wanted to go into P's alone. I think it was because I wanted to see his reaction to me by myself. I think I felt the same about the Prince of Darkness.  

Sorry that you felt left out. 

My dream self does stuff that I don't even plan when awake.

----------


## Raven Knight

Note:  Both last night and tonight I fell asleep and was unable to initiate a WILD  It turns out I really miss it when I don't get to do my WILD!  Hopefully this will end soon.  All I remember from last night is this one lame non-lucid.  :Sad: 

I was in the biodome.  It didn't register that I was dreaming.  I was thinking I wanted to talk to Nomad.  I was thinking I should get my phone and either call him or drop him a text.  As if my mind was being read, Nomad appeared and walked towards me.  I stopped and stared at him for a few minutes.  Nomad was right there with me was that odd?  No.  Of course it wasn't odd he had just taken high speed rail transport from Hawaii to Arizona. (Where do I dig these excuses up?!)  I went over to Nomad.  I remembered what I wanted to talk to him about.

"Nomad," I said to him, "I need to ask you something."

"Go ahead," Nomad said.

"Actually, it's more like tell you something," I said, "Our psychic connection it seems to work fine in the dream state, but it doesn't seem to work at all in IWL."

"It works fine IWL," Nomad said.

"But you haven't been hearing me," I said, "When I'm really depressed and need to talk to someone  I have tried to contact you telepathically just so you could get online, or call, or even text me anything would have helped and I got absolutely no response.  You didn't hear me."

"You've got it all wrong," Nomad said, "I heard you just fine."

"But you didn't respond" I said.

"It's not that I didn't hear you," Nomad said, "I didn't respond because I don't give a shit!  Go whining to someone else when you're depressed, because I don't care.  Now go away, I have things to do."  Nomad disappeared.

I stood there, somewhat hurt and stunned by what Nomad had said.  How could he say that?  Was it really him?  I was still doing that when I woke, feeling depressed from that interaction with Nomad.  :Crying:

----------


## Baron Samedi

That wasn't me.

----------


## Raven Knight

> That wasn't me.



Yeah... once I was awake I figured it was a fake.  Those fakes are really annoying!  :tongue2:

----------


## RAMIBE

How do you see the "dark energy"?
is it just the way they feel when your near them or can you see dark puffs of smoke coming off them?

Because when I had a dream I was standing in the kitchen and could feel something near the front door it felt bad in a way and then a guy came around the corner threatning me and couple people around me. When I woke up I thought to my self about the feeling and it felt really dark and bad. This was over a month ago so I have forgotten the feeling now. But I was just wondering how you guys would describe the dark energy.

Thanks  ::D:

----------


## Raven Knight

Note:  The first goal of the night was go to check on Nomad… a couple of us have had a bad feeling that something might be wrong, so we wanted to be sure there was nothing going on… that the Templars or some other assholes weren't up to anything.  I used my light / sound machine and MoSh's lucid dream induction MP3 and slipped into a WILD…

I was in the biodome.  I looked around to see if anyone else was there.  I was alone for the time being.  I waited around a bit but then I had the feeling if I didn't do something I might lose my lucidity.  I opened a portal to find MoSh.  I went through the portal into his inner world…

I was in the house in MoSh's inner world.  MoSh was there with Asuka.  They were in each other's arms.  I didn't want to interrupt, but before I could quietly excuse myself MoSh saw me.  He let go of Asuka and indicated I shouldn't go.  He came over to me.  He asked if I was ready, he wanted to check on Nomad.  I said ok, but Allison was coming… so I needed to find her.  I focused on finding Allison and opened a portal.  MoSh and I went through it…

On the other side we were back in the biodome.  Apparently Allison had arrived while I was out finding MoSh.  She looked over at the two of us.  She was absently playing with a ball of fire.  She absorbed the fire and said we were late.  She said she had been waiting.  I commented I had been waiting for her earlier.  MoSh said we were all there, so let's go.  That made sense, so I opened a portal and focused on finding Nomad.  A portal opened and we all went through.

On the other side we were in a bedroom.  Things weren't exceptionally clear, but I could see Nomad in a bed… and there were weird shadows moving in a counter-clockwise motion around him and the bed.  It looked like they were beginning to form a spiral of dark energy around Nomad.  The energy spiral was spinning slowly around Nomad as the shadow creatures moved in circles.  There appeared to be three of the creatures.  They didn't even seem to be aware of our presence as they continued in their circles.

I fired a tendril of Witchblade and it wrapped around the neck of one of the creatures like a collar.  I used that to pull the creature out of formation and took a look at it.  It was UGLY!  It snarled and growled at me, biting at the Witchblade tendril.  It struggled against the leash.  It then turned towards me and breathed a blast of dark energy right at me.  My Witchblade blocked the attack… and then I send a blast of light energy down the tendril of the Witchblade, the light energy completely incinerated the strange ugly creature.  I saw Allison was a werewolf, and she was tearing another of the creatures apart, while a blast of lightning and fire made of light energy (from MoSh) incinerated the third one.  The spiral of dark energy began dispersing as soon as the creatures were gone.  My Witchblade absorbed the dark energy into its dark shard.  Nomad turned over in his sleep but did not wake up.  I wondered if he had ever even noticed something was happening yet… they hadn't gotten their plan done, fortunately.  I wondered what it would've been meant to do if it had been completed.  Everything around me faded to black and I woke.

----------


## Loaf

Wow, Nomad must be a heavy sleeper.  :tongue2:

----------


## Man of Shred

I remember the spiral. I wonder if this had anything to do with my dream a few days ago of nomad asking me to take something out of him with an axe?

----------


## Raven Knight

> How do you see the "dark energy"?
> is it just the way they feel when your near them or can you see dark puffs of smoke coming off them?



If there is enough of the dark energy I sometimes see a dark aura around the person, like a dark cloud hanging in the air around them.  Other times it's just a feeling, I sense the darkness inside them.  I don't know if everyone would perceive it the same, though.  :tongue2: 




> Wow, Nomad must be a heavy sleeper.



Maybe the dark energy left him too drained to wake up right away.




> I remember the spiral. I wonder if this had anything to do with my dream a few days ago of nomad asking me to take something out of him with an axe?



That could've been... maybe that was their first try to get something in him, and since it was gone, they were trying again.  :tongue2:

----------


## Baron Samedi

Those creatures filled me with dark energy in my waking life. This is blowing my mind.  YOU GUYS GOT MY BACK. I LOVE YOU.

----------


## Raven Knight

I was in my car driving home.  It was night time.  I was driving down River Road, heading for home.  I continued until I saw a barricade in the way.  The road was closed.  I wondered why it was closed.  I was forced to turn left and head a bit into town on a detour.  When I went past the next main street I could see down to where River was closed.  There were people dancing in the street down there.  Lots of lights, lots of people it was a big party.  I wondered why they had to have their party in the middle of the street so that it was blocking traffic.  It seemed stupid.

The detour ended and I ended up back on River.  I drove to an apartment building.  Even though I don't live in an apartment IWL, I knew that was my place.  I parked in the parking lot and headed to the apartment building.  The apartment was on the second floor.  I went by the laundry room first because there was a soda machine there.  I bought a soda before heading up to the second floor.  I tasted my coke.  It was warm and flat.  Gross!  I tossed it in the next trash can.  I found the door to the apartment I knew was mine.  I went inside.

I was surprised when I got into the apartment that there was a man there.  He was sitting in a recliner, looking quite at home.  He was holding my black cat, Shadow.  I didn't recognize the man.  I asked who he was.  He said this was his place.  He said the previous owner hadn't paid the rent.  I wasn't certain that wasn't true.  I said I would go and take this up with management, but I was taking my cats with me.  He said they were his cats.  I said no, they are my cats.  He said he'd had them for years.  I told him if he'd had the cats for so long then he could call them by name.  He said Shadow was named Midnight, he said Princess was named Snowball, and he said Midna was named Marble.  WTF?  I called each of the cats by name and the cats came to me.  He now had to admit they weren't his cats.

I had to use the facilities.  I knew where the bathroom was.  I headed for it.  I went in, closed the door behind me, and turned on the lights and GROSS!  The bathroom was the most disgusting thing I had ever seen.  Dirt and mold everywhere, a foul odor filling the air, and actual feces on the floor.  Yuck!  But I really had to pee  I finally stood over the filthy toilet and did my business as if I was a guy no way was I going to sit on that thing!  I finished my business and turned to leave.  There was a door in the bathroom that didn't belong there.  I went over to the door and opened it.  There were more rooms over there.  It looked like the apartment was just bigger than I had thought.  I was now wandering through the new area of the apartment.  I heard someone singing.  I followed the sound.

In the next room, which turned out to be a bedroom, there was a little girl there singing.  She was singing and dancing in a rather inappropriate way and she was dressed like a common street hooker might dress.  She was dancing around the pole of her canopy bed, and seeing that was rather disturbing.  I had the idea she was playing dress-up, but I was hoping the scene wasn't any more malign than that.  I could just see footage of that being put on the internet for some sick fuck to jack off to.  Now I felt like vomiting.  I asked the girl what she was doing.  She happily said she was playing.  She asked me if I wanted a shot.  A shot?!  This scene was wrong on so many levels  I didn't care to see it any more, so I left immediately.

I wandered through some more of the apartment.  The apartment was HUGE!  I found a second kitchen.  It was as filthy as the bathroom had been.  GROSS!  Cockroaches ran for cover, and that still left the floor covered with rotting food and dead cockroaches.  The smell was rancid.  (Note to anyone who can't smell in their dreams: sometimes this is a good thing!)  I left the kitchen quickly and hurried through the apartment, now I really just wanted to find an exit.  Instead I found another disgusting bathroom made even more disgusting by the fact raw sewage was bubbling out of the toilet all over the floor.  Ok.  That was just TOO disgusting!  Way too disgusting!  Fortunately I didn't see that for long before everything faded and I woke.

----------


## WarriorTiger

Maybe it was a block party?  ::D:

----------


## Raven Knight

Note:  In this dream I am skipping to the main part of the dream instead of including the part where I was wandering around in my inner world until I finally became lucid:

I was in the larger containment area with Nomad and Q.  I looked into the containment area where P is.  I wondered how much healing was still needed.  If the dark energy was gone, we just need to repair the damage.  So Q opened a portal into the containment area with P.

Once inside I looked around for P.  I didn't see him.  I wondered where he was.  I looked around and didn't see him.  I wondered if he might be in the building.  I went into the building and looked around.  P was in there.  He was in bed.  I thought that was odd.  He seemed to be having a nightmare.  His sleep was very uneasy.  I went over to P and touched his shoulder.  He freaked out.  He curled up into a ball and started whimpering quite pathetically.  He was saying he didn't have any dark energy left to give, he said I had taken it all already, just please don't kill him.

"What?" I asked, surprised by his reaction, "P?  What is going on?"

He finally looked over at me.  He seemed excessively relieved to see me.  He hugged me.  I was surprised by that and I really didn't know quite what to do.  I didn't want to hug P but I also didn't want to give him negative energy with a negative reaction.  P moved away from me.  He said he'd thought I was Allison.  I told him Allison probably wouldn't be back.  I said she had her own separate containment area now, specially made for her.  He stared at me for a bit.  He said it was all a dream.  Allison had come back and when he didn't have any dark energy to give her she had said she was going to kill him, it would be a very painful death, and she was going to enjoy every minute of it.  He sat on the bed for a few minutes and seemed to calm himself down.

"You should be nearly healed," I said to P, "Then you'll be able to go back to your inner world."  I was hoping that wouldn't be a mistake.  Nomad was in the room with us, too.  We did a combined healing spell on P.  Golden energy formed and filled the room.  Nomad formed a caduceus.  The golden energy was absorbed into P, and the caduceus was formed around him.  I could somehow feel that the healing spells were doing their job.  I also had the idea that one more healing was all it would take before P would be completely healed.  I wondered if it would be safe to send him home.  I was having problems convincing myself that it would be safe but I wasn't sure if that was any feeling I could trust or if it just stemmed from the fact I have disliked him ever since I first met him

----------


## Raven Knight

Note:  There was a person in MoSh's dream last night that kidnapped and tried to brainwash Asuka.  My goal was to find her and find out what she was up to.  I will be referring to her only as S to protect her privacy.  I fell asleep with my light / sound machine on and this goal in mind; I slipped into a WILD

I was in a strange place.  I looked around to see where I was.  I didn't recognize the place.  I saw there was a church near by.  I headed for the church.  I thought I would start looking for S there.  I went over to the church and found the front door was unlocked.  I went inside.

There was a priest inside the church.  He came over to meet me.  He smiled in a friendly manner.

"For what have you come seeking the Lord?" he asked.

"Actually," I said, "I came here"

"Ah," the priest interrupted, "You have come here to free yourself of your demons."  He started splashing me with water.  The water splashes felt cool.  I wondered why he was getting me wet.  I figured the water was holy water.

"Uh" I said, "What is that for?"

"To banish your demons," the priest said, "To purge you of darkness."

"Right," I said, "I'm afraid that's not going to happen with a few splashes of water.  I need to find a woman."

"I have seen many of them," the priest said, he stopped splashing me with the holy water.

"Great," I said, "I don't even know what she looks like  But she was here last night I think with another young woman who had long dark hair, Japanese, pretty face  Followed by a man she claimed had demons in him but he didn't actually have demons"

"Yes!" the priest said, "I do remember them!  Why are you looking for the woman?"

"I just want to talk to her," I said in a pleasant manner, "Nothing more."

"Very well," the priest said, "I believe you mean no harm.  She is in the back of the church, in the prayer garden."

"Thank you," I said to the priest.  I then went through the church and out the back door.  There was a rather pretty garden out behind the church.  I spotted the woman there, I knew she was S.  She was facing away from me, looking at something very intensely.  I walked quietly up behind her and looked at what she was staring at.  It was a glowing orb.  There was no image on it.

"Damn it!" S said, "Where is she?"

"What 'cha lookin for?" I asked her, "Looking for more innocent girls to brainwash?"

"What?" she asked as she turned to me, "I tried to rescue that young lady.  She is being kept as a slave.  Her captor came and took her back against her will.  He is a lowly snake to use her like that.  He is a"

"Seriously?" I interrupted S, "Do you actually believe that shit?" I focused to remain calm, I didn't want to get into more problems than necessary if this person was really just retarded and not a bad person.  "Look I know the guy you're talking about, and I know for an absolute fact that woman is not his slave.  She is his wife, and stays there because she loves him they love each other."

"I guess someone like you would be able to turn a blind eye to that woman's predicament," S said, "You, who makes it a habit to go into a situation where you don't belong to twist the minds and hearts of the people there until they behave the way you think they should."

"What?" I asked, "What are you talking about?  What do you know about what I do?  You don't even know me!"

"I know enough," she said, "You call it healing, but you're really just bending other people to your will, making them behave in a manner you believe is right.  You have no right to intervene in the natural course of events."

"And of course," I mocked, "kidnapping the innocent and attempting to brainwash them isn't interfering at all."

"I was rescuing that girl from a life of servitude," S said, sounding annoyed that I didn't just immediately agree with her, "She deserves to be free."  And then she started singing  "A winter's day, in a deep and dark December; I am alone, gazing from my window to the streets below on a freshly fallen silent shroud of snow.  I am a rock, I am an island"

I didn't think much of her singing.  It had a rather unpleasant grating sound to it.  A weak energy was being generated.  I could sense it, but I couldn't really see it.  "Uh" I said, "If that's how you sing, don't quit your day job"

"I've built walls," S was continuing as if I hadn't mocked her, "A fortress deep and mighty, that none may penetrate.  I have no need of friendship; friendship causes pain.  It's laughter and it's loving I disdain.  I am a rock, I am an island"

"I have the weird idea that's supposed to be a mind control spell," I commented, "Is that the one you used on that woman you kidnapped?"  I was getting impatient in dealing with this person.  "Get a load of this Come crawling faster, obey your Master!  Your life burns faster, obey your Master!  Master!  Master of Puppets I'm pulling your strings, twisting your mind and smashing your dreams!  Blinded by me, you can't see a thing, just call my name, 'cause I'll hear you scream!  Master!  Master!  Just call my name, 'cause I'll hear you scream!  Master!  Master!"

"Yes, master," S said as if in a trance.

"Ok," I said, "Now that is how a mind control spell works.  What I want you to do is see the truth.  That woman you kidnapped yesterday is not a slave.  Do not go around kidnapping people and trying to force them to do things they don't want to do.  Understand?"

"Do not force people to do what they don't want to do," S said.

"Good" I said, "Stop forcing your views on other people," I said, "Just because they don't agree doesn't make them wrong.  Got that?"

"Yes," S said, " Stop forcing my views on other people."

"Ok," I said, "it's time to come out of your trance.  You can do what you will, you have your freedom, as long as it doesn't involve taking someone else's freedom away from them.  As long as it doesn't involve controlling other by force.  Ok?"

"Ok," she said, "Don't control others by force."

I ended the spell and she looked disoriented.  "What did you just do to me?" she asked me.

"You're fine," I told her, "Go back to whatever you were doing.  I'm outta here."  As if that was a spell in itself, at those words everything around me faded to black and I woke.

----------


## Baron Samedi

*PWNAGE!!!*

epic lulzorz  :Shades wink:

----------


## Dylan xD

Me again  :tongue2: 

Great dreams and congratulations on finding "S".

I need a little help, don't know if you can but any info will help.

Last night I had a weird dream, my mum woke me up and I forgot most of the dream except the end because she brought me straight into conversation.
In the dream there was someone standing in my house playing with thier hands, it looked like blue energy moving finger-to-finger, hand-to-hand they didn't give off the normal DC "Vibe" if you know what I'm saying. When I stared at him I got a weird feeling like he wasn't normal.

Do you think he could have been a person from WL?

Thanks, Dylan.

----------


## Raven Knight

> Me again 
> 
> Great dreams and congratulations on finding "S".
> 
> I need a little help, don't know if you can but any info will help.
> 
> Last night I had a weird dream, my mum woke me up and I forgot most of the dream except the end because she brought me straight into conversation.
> In the dream there was someone standing in my house playing with thier hands, it looked like blue energy moving finger-to-finger, hand-to-hand they didn't give off the normal DC "Vibe" if you know what I'm saying. When I stared at him I got a weird feeling like he wasn't normal.
> 
> ...



Sounds to me like it could have been another dreamer or some other entity such as an IB visiting you... I really can't tell by that little bit.  ::?: 

It sucks that your mom woke you up like that.  I hate it when I don't get at least some time to lie quietly in bed to recall dreams before I have to get up and start interacting with people.  :tongue2:  If you keep looking, you might just see this person again and then you can find out who it is.  :Cheeky:

----------


## Dylan xD

> Sounds to me like it could have been another dreamer or some other entity such as an IB visiting you... I really can't tell by that little bit. 
> 
> It sucks that your mom woke you up like that.  I hate it when I don't get at least some time to lie quietly in bed to recall dreams before I have to get up and start interacting with people.  If you keep looking, you might just see this person again and then you can find out who it is.



Thanks.

And the only reason I remembered that last little bit was because when she was talking I stopped listening for a second to see if I could remember :Cheeky: , I only came out with the little, tiny bit of the dream. Thankfully I can remember the person fairly well, all I can do know is hope.

Also, I may be trying to shared dream soon because of my recall improvement. I was wondering if it would be ok if I could dream with you? (just thought I would ask instead of just intruding on your dreams without permission) If your response is yes I will be using methods like calling your name, opening portals with your spirit in mind and just general stuff that I believe would work.

Dylan  ::D:

----------


## Raven Knight

Sure, Dylan, you can dream with me.  Maybe I'll see you soon!  Good luck!  :Cheeky:

----------


## Dylan xD

Thanks  :smiley:

----------


## Raven Knight

I was in MoSh's inner world.  That fact didn't immediately occur to me, and I didn't become lucid right away.  I was in MoSh's house.  I knew I was there visiting a friend.  The friend I was there to visit was MoSh.  So where was he?  I looked around to try to find MoSh.  I didn't see him in the living room, so I headed upstairs.  I somewhat wondered if I should really be wandering around in MoSh's house when he wasn't there but it wasn't like I was going to hurt anything or steal anything  I just wanted to visit MoSh.

"MoSh!" I called out to the house, then I listened carefully for an answer.  I finally heard someone grunt from in one of the bedrooms off the hall.  Oops did I wake him up?  I thought he had been expecting me so was I early?  Had I gotten the time wrong?  Was it an accident that he'd been in bed?  I was hoping he wouldn't be upset at me for waking him up.  One of the bedroom doors opened and MoSh came out.

"What's going on?" MoSh asked, "Who's out here calling me 'MoSh' in waking life?  I only get called 'MoSh' in dreams and by the people I dream with"

"Called MoSh in dreams?" I asked, "Reality check!"  I promptly pinched my nose and tried to breathe.  I was able to breathe.  "MoSh!  This is a dream!  We're dreaming!  Do a reality check, we're dreaming!"

I turned away from MoSh and headed back downstairs.  MoSh followed me shortly later.  I flew down the last few steps and landed on the floor of the house.  I looked up the stairs and saw MoSh.  I thought a bit and I remembered what I was there for.  I was going to transfer a couple more spells to MoSh!  I told MoSh we had to go outside to do that.  I headed outside.  I now used the song Unforgiven Too by Metallica to transfer two songs to MoSh.  Enter Sandman by Metallica and Crush 'Em by Megadeth.  The song transfer seemed to go as it should.

MoSh did a couple of tests of the two spells.  They seemed to be working properly.  I commented that there was an interesting effect to use the gravity spell with one of the elemental spells.  MoSh activated three spells at once.  Lightning, fire, and gravity.  A blast of fire surrounded by a spiral of lightning formed, then the entire force of that was absorbed and focused on a tiny spot determined by the center of the gravity.  Electricity and fire spiraled into the center of gravity like into a black hole.  When the gravity released there was a large explosion.  That was the last I saw of a couple of the houses across the street from MoSh's house  The door to MoSh's house was flung open and Asuka came running out.

"What was that?" she asked, "What happened?"

"MoSh is just practicing his magic," I commented to Asuka.  Asuka was looking at the hole where the houses across the street had been.  As she was looking at that everything around me faded to black and I woke.

----------


## Raven Knight

I was in my bedroom.  I was feeling rather bored.  I looked around my room.  There was something strange going on.  There were several clouds in the room.  I was thinking they were clouds of steam from the other room.  I noticed that the clouds looked surprisingly solid.  I leaned on one of them.  It was quite solid.  I wondered how dense the cloud was.  I gathered the smaller clouds into one larger cloud.  I carefully lied down on the cloud.  It was soft, but it was enough to support my weight.  I was on the cloud floating in my room now.  Cool!

I paddled the cloud like a boat.  I slowly drifted out of my room and into the living room.  My mom was in the kitchen cooking something.  I called out to her.

"Mom!" I said, "Check this out!"

My mom looked over at me.  She got a dirty look on her face.  She said I shouldn't be floating my clouds in the house.  Apparently she didn't see anything odd about me floating on a cloud.  She did seem annoyed, though.  I floated through an open door out onto the deck, over the railing, and then into the clouds.  I was flying on my cloud far over the desert below.  I was paddling it like a boat.  It was awesome.  I stood up on the cloud and looked out over the city below.  It looked odd for Tucson but I didn't really pay that much attention.  I was sailing over the city when everything around me faded to black and I woke.

----------


## RAMIBE

That last dream needed more dark spirits to make it a better read...
Unless your Mum was a dark spirit and thought you shouldn't be on there because you could stop her cooking up an evil plan or something...mwhahaha

----------


## Raven Knight

> That last dream needed more dark spirits to make it a better read...
> Unless your Mum was a dark spirit and thought you shouldn't be on there because you could stop her cooking up an evil plan or something...mwhahaha



The cloud was actually an evil spirit that was sucking out my soul as I thought I was just having fun flying in the clouds...  ::twisted::

----------


## Raven Knight

Note:  For this dream I am skipping to after I became lucid

I was in the larger domed area that contains two smaller domes.  One of the domes was a containment area where P has been staying, the other is a containment area where Angel's ex boyfriend, the Prince of Darkness, has been staying.  I went over to the one where P was staying.  Q opened an airlock type portal and I went through into the containment area

Inside the area I looked around.  I didn't immediately see P.  I wondered where he was.  I wondered if he was still hiding from the possibility that Allison might return.  I finally found him at the far side of the containment area just sitting there, watching a stream flowing by.  As I walked over towards P he looked at me strangely.  I wasn't sure what to make of his look.  It wasn't exactly friendly, it wasn't exactly hostile I couldn't tell what it was.  I went over to P.

"You are just about completely healed," I said.

"Good," he said, "I really do have better things to do than hang around here."

"I hope those things don't include attaining more dark energy" I said.

"Let me guess," he said, "If I say yes to that you won't let me leave?"

"No," I said, "We have to let you leave some time.  But if you say yes, then I can guarantee that Allison will be coming to collect it from you.  Since you'll be leaving here soon I thought you might be interested she got out.  Her chaotic energy changed just enough to get through the barrier damn we really should have used multiple barriers, one to contain each state her energy is usually in well, now we'll just have to find her again if we can"

"She is out there?" P asked, "Free?"

"Not on purpose," I said, "But if you want to stay off her radar, stay away from dark energy."

"Yeah" P said, but I could see apprehension and fear in his eyes.

"Ok a healing spell" I focused on the song Touch My Heart.  The song played, and golden energy formed and flowed into and through P.  After the song finished I was looking at P.  I didn't sense any dark energy at all, and his energy seemed stable.  I still didn't like the feeling I was getting from him, although the look he had given me earlier was gone now.  I wondered if there was any real reason he couldn't be let out right now.  I didn't know of a reason, but I still don't feel good about it.  But really, what is the choice?  We really can't just keep him in here indefinitely with him being fully healed already.  I figured I would speak with others and figure out what to do.  I left the containment area before I woke up in my bed.

----------


## Raven Knight

Note:  I got a message from Nomad this afternoon indicating he needed healing.  So I devoted my WILD tonight to finding Nomad and making sure he got healed.  I fell asleep with my light / sound machine on and that goal in mind, and I slipped into a WILD

I was on the moon.  I wasn't in the biodome, instead I was out on the open moonscape.  I was supposed to find Nomad.  But I was also supposed to have someone else there with me I wondered why I was out there on the moon all alone.  A portal opened near me and Basara came through.  He asked where Nomad was.  I said he wasn't there yet.  I said I was just waiting for everyone else, or at least for a bit longer before heading out to find Nomad.  Basara took out his guitar and started strumming on it.

I was standing there looking at the stars which were stretched out over the moonscape like diamonds sparkling in the sky.  A portal opened in the sky and someone came falling through.  That someone landed hard on the ground, raising a cloud of moon dust as he landed.  I saw it was Nomad.  He had landed on all fours and was vomiting disgusting black crap.  I went over to Nomad and I put one hand on his shoulder.  His response was sudden and unexpected.  He glared up at me, his eyes were solid black.  He then hit me hard in the chest and knocked me back on my ass about ten feet from him.  I was going to say something to him but when I looked up he was in the middle of a really strange metamorphosis into something indescribable

First Nomad changed into a centaur.  The centaur sprouted two pairs of spider legs between its two pairs of horse legs and a pair of giant bat wings from its back.  A medusa head sprouted from the centaur's ass, right over the centaur's ass hole.  On the opposite end, the human torso and head was sucked into the horse body which resulted in what looked like the biggest ass hole I had ever seen!  Tentacles extended from both sides of the huge ass hole and started collecting a bunch of crap moon dust, moon rocks, the black crap Nomad had vomited and shoving it all into the ass hole.  On the opposite end of the thing the medusa head was starting to look like a hydra since the snakes that made up the medusa's hair had grown to be about six feet long and three feet in diameter.  The medusa head shoved itself up the horse ass hole.  Now I was looking at a creature that was basically a horse with two extra pairs of spider legs, huge bat wings, snakes coming out of its ass, and a huge extra ass hole where its head was supposed to be with tentacles coming out on either side of that ass hole.  The huge extra ass hole started spouting black gunk like diarrhea.  The foul crap solidified into a solid tentacle with a small head on the end of it that looked like that of a voodoo doll the tentacle positioned the head directly in front of my face where it stared at me and snarled.

"Uh Nomad?" I said as I pulled a firm Gibbs to the small head, "Cut it out.  I don't care how UGLY or DISGUSTING you make yourself we are going to heal you."

The little head now burped and emitted a black cloud in my face.  The cloud smelled like rotten eggs, sour milk, raw sewage, decaying flesh, and fresh cat shit all mixed together with an underlying scent of chocolate that somehow made the whole thing worse!

"And some people think it's a GOOD thing to be able to smell in dreams?" I muttered to myself as I turned away from the cloud of stench.

"Hey!" a voice said from the other side of the Nomad thing, "Got some extra dark energy?  I want some!"  I looked over there to see Allison was behind the Nomad thing.  She grabbed onto one of the snakes coming from the thing's ass and was absorbing dark energy from the Nomad thing.  The thing turned quickly to try to attack Allison, but I guess he wasn't fast enough.  The thing morphed back into an exhausted looking Nomad who was now crouched in the middle of a puddle of the black goop.  I headed over towards him to do a healing spell.  He got up and took off.

"Come back here, you flakey jerk!" I called after Nomad.

A snake flew from behind me over my head.  I looked up at the winged serpent as it chased after Nomad.  The winged serpent was definitely MoSh he wrapped himself around Nomad, holding him tightly.  We had to get him to sick bay I remembered that Janet (doctor from Stargate) would be able to find out what was causing the dark energy problems.  Nomad was spouting expletives at MoSh.

"We have to get him to sick bay," I said to MoSh.  We all teleported to sick bay in the biodome.  MoSh turned back to normal, and now Nomad was just looking around like he was completely insane.  Janet and Washu were both there.

"What got into him?" Washu asked.

Janet used a strange device that caused Nomad to pass out, unconscious.  I telekinetically moved Nomad to one of the sick bay beds.  Janet went to work.  I don't really know what she was doing.  I was talking to Basara.  I don't remember what we said  After a time, Janet came over.  She said Nomad should be ok now she said there was a scarab thing attached to his spine, near the base.  Washu said it looked an awful lot like the one Nomad had attached to his 3rd eye for a while it looked like the thing had laid an egg.  Janet said possibly more than one egg, but if the others hadn't hatched and developed yet, they couldn't be found yet.  She said to just keep an eye on him for a while.

I went over to Nomad.  His skin was hot to the touch.  He had a fever.  I used Touch My Heart to remove any remaining dark energy.  Basara and MoSh were doing healing spells.  Golden energy formed and flowed through the area and into Nomad.  Angel appeared beside him.  She was talking quietly to him and had a cool cloth on his face.  She said she would watch over him.  I wondered if there were any more of those things in him.  Everything around me faded to black as I woke.

----------


## Baron Samedi

I remember morphing uncontrollably, and going batshit insane, and screaming. I also remember vomiting on all fours like someone with a really bad hangover. I don't remember much else. Oh, I remember Angel, also, and Janet. I think I was so insane that I couldn't remember.

I have been working on a Gorgon form, but nothing that revolting.  You guys are great friends. Thank you.  ::hug:: 

I could actually feel creepy crawlies in my dream body in waking life!  I felt like I had botfly maggots under my skin. BLECH!

----------


## Raven Knight

I was in my friend Alicia's bedroom.  I looked around.  Alicia was sitting on her bed listening to music.  I wandered into the hall because I was a bit bored.  The rest of the house didn't look like it normally does, but I didn't think that was unusual.  I walked down the hall, which was much longer and darker than normal.  In the living room I saw there was a door into the kitchen.  It was mostly closed, but was cracked open.  I could hear voices in the darkness beyond.  I decided to eavesdrop

I put my ear to the crack and listened carefully.  I could hear a couple of people talking in hushed voices.  One of them was definitely Alicia's mom, I didn't recognize the other.  They were talking about gardening?  Planting cantaloupe, to be exact.  Something about a hole in the back fence between Alicia's yard and the neighbors' yard.  It had been a risk to privacy but now it was hidden because the neighbors had grown the biggest cantaloupe Alicia's mother had ever seen.  I was wondering how they had done that.  My mom loves cantaloupe, so if I could find out, she would be happy.  They kept talking about the cantaloupe, but nothing was said about how it got so big.  I also heard talk of hidden treasures

I went outside into Alicia's back yard.  Strangely enough, it was dark in the house but it was still pretty light outside.  It was around twilight where the sun has set but it is still light out.  I looked around the yard.  I didn't notice the fact the yard was much larger than normal.  And it was filled with lush green grass where Alicia's real yard is little more than dirt.

I went to the back left corner of the yard, which was where I knew the hole in the fence had been.  Sure enough, there was a huge cantaloupe blocking the hole.  I wanted to see more of it.  I started digging in the dirt on Alicia's side of the fence.  It was hard to dig in.  Lots of clay.  I wondered how the cantaloupe could even survive in such soil.  I kept at it even as it got dark out.  I was finally making progress.  I hit something hard.  A rock?  I would have to dig the rock out of the way.  I started digging around the rock and pulled it out.  I was about to toss it away when I saw it was shiny!

I kept the rock and used my shirt to polish the dirt off of it.  It was beautiful!  It looked like a diamond!  It was a perfectly cut crystal.  I wondered if there was any chance it might be a diamond I examined it more.  Well, I had not bothered being careful with my trowel when digging I had jabbed at it many times, and a normal crystal would surely have been chipped and scratched but not a mark on this one.  Maybe it was a diamond!  I wondered if anyone had seen me out there.  I would keep the diamond!  It was mine!  I scooped the dirt back into the hole and went into the house.  I returned to Alicia's room, and she was still listening to music.  I didn't think she'd even noticed I was gone.  Perfect.  I wouldn't be suspected of the missing diamond!  I was excited about the diamond, but then I woke.

----------


## Raven Knight

Note:  I spoke to Nomad today and he says his dream body is still sick… and he can actually feel a bunch of tiny bugs crawling around inside him!  Yuck!  How many eggs did that damn scarab lay?  My first goal was to get those things out of Nomad, so with that in mind I used my light / sound machine and slipped into a WILD…

I was in the sick bay in the tower on the moon.  I looked around.  I saw Angel sitting next to Nomad, who was sleeping in one of the sick bay beds.  Angel had her full attention on Nomad.  I went over to them and looked at Nomad.  He woke up and looked at both Angel and me.  I asked how he was feeling.  He said weird… he could still feel them moving inside him, which was a really creepy feeling.  I figured it no doubt was…

"Ok," I said, "Let me try to control them telepathically… get them to leave your dream body that way."  I stood by Nomad in the bed and focused on locating those bugs.  They were small scarabs.  They weren't actually doing anything yet, but I wondered what they were supposed to do.  The first thing to do would be to get them out, their purpose could be discovered later.  I sensed that I had contact with them.  *I order you to leave this man's body immediately, through whatever means you can that does not cause him any further harm.*

"What the fuck?" Nomad said as he suddenly sat up in bed, "Ugh… this ain't good…"  He vomited.  He vomited tiny scarabs all over the bed.  More tiny scarabs were coming out of his nose.  Scarabs were coming out of his ears… it appeared they were finding whatever orifice they could to make an exit through…  Scarabs came from under the covers, and I didn't want to think about what orifice those ones had come from…  I telepathically told the scarabs to gather on the floor next to the bed.  They all began doing that.  Soon Nomad stopped vomiting, and it was only the odd straggler scarab that vacated his body.  Nomad lied back down on the bed.

"What was that all about?" Angel asked me.

"They had to get out some way…" I said as I looked at the crowd of bugs on the floor at my feet.

"That was nasty," Nomad said, "But at least that creepy sensation of something…" he paused and spat out a scarab in his hand.  It immediately hopped from his hand and joined the others.  "That sensation of things crawling inside of me has stopped."

"How are you feeling?" I asked Nomad.

"Tired," Nomad said as he lied his head down and was looking at Angel, looking into her eyes.

I saw that Basara and MoSh were there with us.  We all did a healing spell on Nomad.  Golden energy flowed through Nomad and dark energy was forced out of him.  I collected the dark energy in a small dark shard.  Nomad was now fast asleep, possibly having dreams within dreams.  Everything around me faded to black and I woke.

----------


## Royalpeach

Biology 101, Lesson One; Scarab Dissection.  :Oh noes:

----------


## Raven Knight

I was in a strange place with Nomad.  I looked around.  I didn't make note of what the surrounds looked like because everything I could see was infested!  Infested with spiders!  They weren't big spiders, they were all small ones.  Tiny ones, moving constantly over the various surfaces.  At first I had thought the surfaces themselves were moving but no.  It was the spiders.  I wondered where they had all come from.

"Angel needs soul healing," Nomad said, not even seeming to notice the spiders.  He turned and walked across the scene, crushing numerous spiders with each step.  I was pretty sure he wasn't noticing the spiders.  I saw some of the spiders crawling up on him, through his hair, on his arms, up inside his shirt.  He didn't respond.

"Nomad!" I said, "You might want to get those things off of you!  They could be poisonous!"

"What things?" Nomad asked, now confirming that he didn't see or feel the spiders.  When he was speaking a spider crawled into his mouth.  Yuck!

"You're covered with spiders!" I said, "Don't you see them?  Can't you feel them?"

"Stop messing around," he said, "There'll be time to be silly later."

"Hey!" I said, "All of you spiders, on Nomad and everywhere in this inner world!  Come to me immediately!  I command you to obey me!"

All of the spiders immediately responded, which was actually a bit of a surprise to me.  They all swarmed from the distant areas of the landscape and gathered into one crawling mass right in front of me.  A spider, no doubt the one that had crawled into Nomad's mouth, now crawled out his nose and joined the others.  Nomad was just looking at me strangely.  Like he thought I was stark raving mad.

"Raven?" he asked, "Are you feeling ok?"

"Yeah," I said, "Much better now, thank you."  I looked at the crawling mass of spiders.  I wondered what I should do with them send them through a portal to someone I don't like!  ::twisted::  Yeah!  My ex bf was scared of spiders dump them all on him in the middle of his dream, wherever he might be at the time and watch him freak out!  It would be hilarious.  I was now laughing to myself.

"Maybe you should get some healing," Nomad said as he saw me laughing over apparently nothing.

"Look at the spiders," I said to Nomad as I indicated the crawling mass, "Who do we know that can't stand spiders?"

"Loaf?" Nomad asked.

"No, no," I said, "An asshole!  Think about assholes!  I'll give you the answer my ex bf James!  I should dump these spiders into his dream and watch him freak out!  That would be hilarious!"  I kept laughing.

"Uh Raven?" Nomad said hesitantly, "There aren't any spiders there"

"Says you," I said, "Even though you ate one and it crawled out of your nose!"

Nomad raised his hand to his nose as if to check for a spider.  He had a really concerned look on his face.  I believe he really thought I had lost it.

"Wow," a man behind me said.  I looked and saw Q.  "You have been finding a lot of creepy crawlies I'll put these spiders with your new scarabs."  Q and the crawling mass of spiders disappeared.

"See?" I said to Nomad, "Q saw the spiders!  Ok.  We need a healing spell here, right?"  I focused on Touch My Heart.  I could actually hear it playing.  This didn't trigger a reality check  The song played through, and the area filled with golden energy.  The song had just finished when everything around me faded to black and I woke.

----------


## Baron Samedi

I did have a dream within a dream. I forgot to write it down. It was a nightmare. I woke up, and Angel was by my side. She said I had a fever, but the doctor said I would be okay. 

Thank you for healing us.

I don't remember healing Angel very well. I probably didn't notice the spiders because I like spiders. That's gross that they were crawling in me. YUCK. 

Dream healing is real healing.

----------


## Loaf

Spiders. Enough to make this Loaf force himself awake.

----------


## Raven Knight

I was in a building.  It looked like a large office building.  I was walking through the halls.  I had the idea I wasn't really supposed to be there.  I was looking for someone.  A scientist.  I wanted to ask him about building a really good AI.  I knew this building had all sorts of scientists in it, and some of them were very skilled computer scientists.  I wandered through the halls for a while.  I saw someone coming.  I ducked out of the way into a room on the side

That was a mistake there were even more people there.  Everyone was milling around and talking.  It looked like some kind of office party.  I tried to blend in.  There were lots of cakes and other treats laid out on a big table in the middle of the room.  It all looked delicious.  I jumped three feet when someone touched me on the shoulder.

"Excuse me," a man behind me said.

"What?" I said, trying to act casual.  I was sure I had been spotted as an intruder and I would be thrown out.  I looked at the man behind me.  It was Dr. Spencer Reid from Criminal Minds!  I was now staring at him with what I am certain was a really dumb look on my face.

"You must be new here," he said, "My name is Spencer.  Doctor Spencer Reid.  It's nice to meet you.  I uh saw you looking at the cakes.  The ones with the chocolate frosting are really good."  He smiled warmly and then walked off into the crowd.  I guess I was blending in better than I had thought.  I took one of the cakes and ate it.  It really was good.  I was eating my third cake (they were all cupcakes) when it finally hit me maybe Spencer Reid could help me with my AI he is, after all, a genius.

I headed through the crowd in the direction Spencer had gone in.  I didn't see him.  I came to the exit to the hallways.  Where had he gone?  I cursed quietly to myself that I had lost sight of Spencer Reid.  I turned to go back into the crowd when I saw Spencer heading for the door.

"Excuse me," I said, "Dr. Reid?"

"Yes?" Spencer said as he turned to me.

"Can I talk to you for a moment?" I asked.

"Of course," he said, "And call me Spencer."

I followed Spencer in to the hall.  He kept walking, clearly expecting I would keep up.  I followed him as he went.  He said he had to make a quick stop, but then we could talk if I wanted.  I followed him into a room.  There was a large window looking into a laboratory.  There were several scientists in full isolation gear.  On the table was a huge spider about the size of a great dane.  The huge spider had a single eyeball on its back.  All eight of its legs were tied down to the table, and the eye was looking nervously around at the scientists.  One of the scientists produced a scalpel.  He walked over to the eye and was preparing to cut.

"What in the world" Spencer said to no one in particular.  Then he went over to the window and started pounding on it.  "No!" he yelled at them, "Stop!  You don't know what you're doing!"

One of the scientists over there waved at Spencer and gave him the thumbs up.  The one with the scalpel made a cut around the eye.  White pus came out of the injured eye.  A horrible sound came from the creature.

"NO!" Spencer said again, pounding on the window a couple more times and then turning his back to it, "Those fools they have no idea"

In the other room I saw something in the pus was moving.  I soon realized what it was.  It was tiny spiders!  Hundreds, thousands of them!  They swarmed over the scientists, eating straight through their protective gear.  I heard the scientists screaming in pain and terror, and then the sound was cut off.  The swarm of spiders exited the suits, leaving trails of blood.  They ate through the door to the lab and disappeared from sight.

"Those fools!" Spencer said, "They weren't supposed to do that!  Why did they have to go and do that?  Why?  Why?"

It looked like he wasn't going to be much good to anyone right now.  I left the room, wondering where the spiders had come out.  They had left the lab through the left side of the room as I was looking at it so now I turned right, then right again to find where they had come out.  I saw there was a trail there.  Huge numbers of spiders.  But wait a minute I could control them.

"Hey!" I yelled at the spiders, "All of you!  Come to me!"  The spider trail stopped and started coming back to me.  They gathered around me, a huge circle of crawling spiders gathering around me.  Now the trail from the damaged laboratory led straight to me.  I guess I should have specified where they should stop the spiders were actually crawling up on me.  All over me but they weren't attacking or biting.  They were just there.  It tickled

"Not in the face!" I said as a spider crawled up onto my face.  It stopped and went back down.

"What in the world?" asked a stunned Spencer Reid as he came around the corner and saw me standing there with the spiders all over me, "Who are you?"

"I am the Lord of the Flies," I said, and I didn't think it was odd that I was controlling spiders IWL after all, they were alien spiders they would be more intelligent and would recognize who I am.

"Lord of the Flies?" Spencer asked, puzzled, "The Lord of the Flies is the devil you're not"

"No," I said, "The Lord of the Flies is someone who controls spiders and insects!  See?  They obey me!"  I wondered what to do with the spiders now  A man behind me spoke.  I turned and looked.  It was Q.

"Well," Q said, "More spiders.  I'll put these with the others."  Q and the spiders disappeared, leaving Spencer looking even more confused.  Everything faded to black and then I woke.

----------


## Raven Knight

Note:  I had only one main goal for this night.  That goal was to transfer a couple more spell effects to both Nomad and MoSh.  I fell asleep with my light / sound machine and slipped into a WILD…

I was on the moon.  I was in the biodome.  I knew that one of the spells I was going to transfer could do considerable damage, so it would have to be tested out in a safe place.  What better place than the Outer Realms?  When there, a whole bunch of enemy DCs could be set up for MoSh and Nomad to test the spells against.  DCs with varying power levels.  I wondered where Nomad and MoSh were.  I got one answer right away.  Nomad was floating over the koi pond in lotus position.  He seemed oblivious to anything going on around him.  I stood there and watched him for a few minutes.  I figured there was no need to disturb his meditation before MoSh arrived.  I sat by the edge of the pond and watched the colorful fish swimming around.  A bunch of fish with nothing to worry about except for swimming and finding food.  No dark energy, no hostile attacks, no nothing.  Of course they also had nothing to do but swim and eat… and, as the long piece of shit hanging from one of the fish's rear end reminded me, shit.  Swim, eat, and shit.  Sounded very boring to me.

My watching the fish was interrupted when I heard someone behind me.  I turned and looked.  MoSh was standing right behind me.  I hadn’t even noticed he had arrived.  I tried to hide my surprise at seeing him there.  I said we had just been waiting for him.  I looked back over at Nomad, who was still floating in lotus position.

"Hey!  Nomad!" MoSh yelled, and then he threw a mantra ball at Nomad.  The ball hit Nomad in the face.

"This is a dream," the ball announced.

Nomad opened his eyes and caught the ball.  It was purple.  He ate it.  He said it was fruity.  He then floated over and landed between MoSh and me.  I told them we had better go to the Outer Realms for this one.  I opened a portal to the Outer Realms and we all went through it.

On the other side we were in a vast expanse of nothing.  Apparently it was the Outer Realms when nothing had been set up for us.  I could see a white glow in the distance in one direction, and an eerie purple glow in the distance in the opposite direction.  The light and the dark obelisks, nick-named by James and me long ago as Yoda and the Emperor respectively.  We had no need to seek out the obelisks.

"So what now?" Nomad asked as he looked around at the desolate landscape, "There's always been a world set up here before…"

"First the songs," I said, "Then if Q isn't here to set something up by the time that's done I'll contact him telepathically."

I transferred the two songs to each of them, Nomad and MoSh, the songs were Master of Puppets (mind control and defense against mind control) and the Immortal Fire spell (just causes massive destruction in all directions).  I used Unforgiven Too by Metallica to get that done.  Shortly after I finished that Q appeared.

"So," he said, "It's time to test these out."  He snapped his fingers and the entire area around us changed to a training area.  Q had supplied Nomad and MoSh with plenty of DCs to test the spells out on.  MoSh incinerated a large number of DCs with one use of Immortal Fire… Nomad seriously over-killed a single DC by focusing the power of the entire spell on that one DC…  They were still testing the spells out when everything faded to black and I woke.

----------


## Raven Knight

In MoSh's last dream last night he saw Asuka was acting strangely and there was a dark aura around her.  My WILD tonight was dedicated to checking this out.  I used my light / sound machine and slipped into a WILD

I was inside MoSh's inner world.  I was outside the house that I recognized as his.  I went over to the door.  It was partially open.  I went inside.  I looked around.  I knew I was looking for Asuka to see what might be wrong with her.  I heard something in the living room area.  I went in there.  I found Nomad.  He was sitting on the couch playing video games.  I didn't notice what the video game was.  Nomad looked over at me when I entered.  It caused him to die in the game when he did.

"Ah," he said as he laid the controller down, "This game sucks."  Then he looked over at me.  "Now that you're here we can track down Asuka."

"You mean you don't know where she is?" I asked Nomad, "And where's MoSh?"

"Hey!" came a voice from behind me.  I turned and saw Asuka had just come in the door.  And she was angry.  Very angry.  "What the fuck are you two doing here?" she asked, "Did you come to bring more of your shit in here?  Did you come to drag MoSh off to get him killed?  Or maybe you've decided you want to get ME killed?  Well I have had enough of your shit!  And if MoSh won't tell you to stay away from us, then I've had enough of him, too!  I came here to have a nice quiet life with MoSh, but there's been nothing but trouble since I got here!"

"What's with all the screaming?" said a voice form the stairs, it was MoSh.

"Yes!  You!" Asuka turned towards MoSh, "You tell them to go away and never come back or I'm outta here!  If you think you're worth putting up with this much shit for, you're wrong!  You have to choose, them or me!  Well?  Which will it be?  Tell them to go or I'm leaving right now!  You have 30 seconds to choose, so you'd better get it right!"

Asuka was finally quiet.  The silence was loud now.  I could see a dark aura around Asuka.  MoSh was beside me now, looking at Asuka with a concerned look.

"What's wrong with her?" he whispered to me.

"I see you've made your choice," Asuka said, practically hissing the words, "You ASSHOLE!  Well, that's it, then.  I'm leaving.  Don't try to find me, I don't ever want to see you again!"  She looked furious, and she also looked like she was about to cry.  "How could you possibly choose a couple complete losers like them over me?  I bet it won't be long before they get you killed!"

I focused on the song Touch My Heart, directing the energy on Asuka.  MoSh was also using a healing spell on Asuka.  Golden energy flowed through her.  Something was forced out a strange shadow form that looked solid.  It had glowing red eyes and a mouth filled with razor sharp teeth.  It hissed loudly at MoSh.  MoSh changed into a snake and hissed right back at it.  After a brief hiss-off the two of them got into a fight.  I couldn't see much of what was going on, they were moving around in the air too fast to keep track of.  I did see a couple blasts of green flame which I figured had come from MoSh and one blast of black yuck that I figured came from the enemy.

Soon they had both landed again.  MoSh was in his human form again, the shadow creature was in a corner.  It looked like the thing didn't know where to go.  MoSh was clearly pissed off at it.  The thing suddenly shrank to a small animal form and disappeared through a hole in the floor.  Nomad shrank to the same size and followed it through the hole.  MoSh shrank to a small snake and was about to follow them.

"MoSh" Asuka said, sounding very disoriented.  She had been looking like she was in a trance since the black thing had been forced out.  Now she looked like she was about to collapse.  MoSh changed back to a human form.  He got to Asuka just in time.  She collapsed into his arms.  Both MoSh and I did another healing spell on Asuka.  After it ended, she seemed better.  Then she looked at MoSh and started crying.  She was saying a lot to MoSh.  What I could understand of it indicated she was thinking about the things she had said to him earlier, and she didn't mean any of it, and she didn't really want to leave him but if he wanted her to go now she would understand and And MoSh silenced her with a kiss and then a hug.  She was crying in his arms.

After a short time Asuka looked over at me.  She asked where Nomad was.  I said he had chased an asshole away.  She said she hadn't meant the things she had said about us, either  She said she didn't know why she'd said those things she was crying again.  MoSh said she was probably tired, and she should rest.  The two of them disappeared upstairs.  I sat down on the couch.  What now?  Play a video game?  I looked at the television.  It was off.  I picked up the controller.  I was going to turn the system on, but everything faded to black and I woke.

----------


## Raven Knight

I was in my bedroom.  I heard my mother calling from the living room.  She was saying she was going to start the movie without me if I didn't come soon.  I was looking for my computer.  Shit!  I must have left it at school.  I wasn't worried, though.  I knew my instructor, Mr. Lizarraga, would have been the first one to find it.  And it had some distinctive stickers so it couldn't be passed off as someone else's.  Since I was sure of where my computer was, I was just annoyed that I didn't have it with me to use.

I went to the living room and plopped down on the couch.  I looked at the screen.  I couldn't remember what movie we had to watch.  I didn't ask because I thought I should know and I would look stupid if I didn't know.  The movie started.  It was a Nightmare on Elm Street movie.  I didn't remember a new one coming out lately… so I figured I'd seen it before.  But I didn't recognize the title.  Nightmare on Elm Street: Lost Lucidity.  I tried to think of all the different Nightmare on Elm Street movies… nope.  That wasn't one of them.  Well, maybe it was something new.  Cool.  I sat back to watch the movie.

The movie started with Freddy Krueger on the screen in all his ugliness.  Apparently the movie was going to start right off with a nightmare.  Freddy was walking through a creepy looking setting that looked like a grave yard with a strangely colored fog over it.  The fog was red and looked evil.  Freddy had an evil look on his face, and  nasty smirk.

"Come out and play, my little flower," Freddy snarled, "It's time to do some pruning!"

I rolled my eyes at the typical bad pun Freddy made, and at the same time it was a bit silly coming out of a serial killer.

"I can see you!" Freddy said, "You can't hide from me!"

Freddy reached into a thick bit of foliage and pulled out a screaming woman by the arm.  He put his finger knives right through her right shoulder and used that to pull her along, she was still screaming for help.  He threw the woman down into a freshly dug grave.  Now free of Freddy's grip, the woman immediately got up and was trying to climb out of the far side of the grave.  That was before hands reached out of the dirt on the bottom of the grave.  They grabbed her ankles and made her fall onto her back.  More hands immediately grabbed her arms and one pair of hands latched over her mouth to muffle her ear splitting screams.

"You thought you were something special?" Freddy snarled, "Well now you're just worm food!"  At that he transformed from his normal form into a whole bunch of writhing worms, each of which had a small Freddy Krueger head and sharp teeth.  The worms slithered down into the grave with the woman and began to slowly eat her alive.  The Freddy worms had barely begun their meal when my mom turned off the TV.  She said there was no way she was going to watch that… it was sick even by horror standards.  I thought it was strange that she would get put off by the scene of violent torture considering some of the movies we have watched together.  I had found myself thinking like a graphic designer… I figured those worms must be computer generated… and I was thinking of the different ways that scene could look so real.  I turned the TV back on just in time to see a worm eat its way into the woman's eye, and she was still trying to scream… still alive.  The scene was very realistic.  It looked almost like I was standing right beside the woman as she died.  My mom turned the TV back off and said I shouldn't watch it, either.  Lame.  I wondered when she had become such a prude about TV violence.

I got up from the couch and went into my room again.  I turned on the radio and found a commercial on it.  That was annoying.  Where was my iPod?  The commercial ended and then the news came on.  The news reported a man who had been found tied out in the desert, left there to die, and the worst part was that all of the skin had been peeled off of his chest and abdomen areas.  Two hikers had been walking on a near by path when they had heard the man screaming.  They had followed the screams and found the man, immediately chasing off the vultures which were feeding on the man's intestines (It seemed they were getting quite graphic for the news…) and then they had called 911.  The man had died en route to the hospital.  I turned the radio off.

I figured I would play some Assassin's Creed II on my PS3.  I opened went to my bedroom door and found myself face to face with Freddy Krueger.  Wtf?  How could that be?  I jumped out of the way as he took a swipe at me with his finger knives.  I climbed over my waterbed and grabbed a cheap decorative sword that I used for my Assassin costume last Halloween.  It wasn't great, but it was pointy.  I pulled it from its sheath.  It was sharper than I remembered.  I held the sword at ready, prepared to do whatever I could against Freddy.  He came right over my waterbed.  I don't think he realized it was a waterbed, because when he hit the waves it threw him off balance.  He put out his knife hand to catch his balance.  I sliced it off with my sword.  He roared and snarled at me in rage and pain.  This sword was better than I had thought!  I didn't let up.  I went after Freddy with my sword, making some quick moves that put Freddy off balance again.  This time he fell off of the other side of the bed and landed awkwardly in a small space between my bed and my dresser.  I ran my sword right through his head.  This was no crappy sword!  It was doing great!  Even with a sword through his head Freddy was laughing.  I pulled the sword free and cut off his head.  He turned into a dark cloud and disappeared.

I looked around the room.  The place had been trashed when Freddy had been blundering around.  How would I explain this?  No one would ever believe me.  I quick checked for the hand with the knife glove on it… the one I had cut off.  I didn't see anything there.  This didn't surprise me.  Since the rest of Freddy had vanished, I had assumed the gloved hand had also vanished.  I picked up a couple of things, I figured I had better straighten up before my mother came in and asked what had happened.  I didn't get much cleaning done before everything faded to black and I woke.

----------


## Man of Shred

You know just yesterday I was looking at some freddy videos on youtube. Creepy. At least you didn't run into the Gay freddy like I had run into.

----------


## Raven Knight

Note:  I didn't have any major plans tonight.  Nomad had mentioned checking around on the moon in the astral plane to see if there are any life forms there.  My guide said there are some of the Arilou there that would be a group of aliens most people refer to as the grays.  With this plan in mind I used my light / sound machine and slipped into a WILD

I looked around.  I wasn't where I had intended to be.  I was in MoSh's inner world.  What was I doing there?  I hadn't been focusing on MoSh I'd been focusing on Nomad if anywhere, I should have found myself in Nomad's inner world.  I was standing there looking around, trying to think why I had ended up in MoSh's inner world.  I was just about to decide it was a random mistake when

"Hey, Raven!" came a voice behind me.  I turned and saw MoSh.

"Uh" I was still wondering why I was there, "Hi, MoSh.  Am I forgetting something?  Did we plan on meeting here for some reason?  Because if we did, it went clean out of my mind.

"I don't think we planned anything" MoSh said.

"Hmmm" I said to myself, thinking about what I might have come there to do, "A spell maybe?  There's fire, lightning, gravity, ice Ice!  You don't have an ice spell!  I can transfer an ice spell to you!  That way you could freeze enemies do you want the ice spell?"

"Sure," MoSh said.  So that was what I did.  I use the song Trapped Under Ice by Metallica to create an ice effect, so I transferred that to MoSh.  That didn't take long and MoSh was freezing things on the street.  Ok.  What now?  Well, I was supposed to meet up with Nomad.  So I would find Nomad.  I told MoSh I was going to go find Nomad.  I asked if he wanted to come.  He said no, he wanted to try to remember Asuka.  He went back into his house.  I opened a portal focused on finding Nomad and went through it

On the other side of the portal I was on the moon.  I felt a bit disoriented.  I looked around and spotted Nomad.  I focused on stabilizing the dream and it worked some.  I went over to Nomad.  He had mentioned going to meet the Arilou, which is the race of aliens most people refer to as the grays.  I asked if he still wanted to do that.  He said he did.

I telepathically contacted Roy, who is a member of the Alkazaran race who lives in my inner world now.  The Alkazaran are a race of people from a planet out beyond Orion, they are about four feet tall, have purple skin, and their eyes glow blue.  They are telepathic, telekinetic, and the can teleport which is what Roy did right now.  He appeared in front of me.  He seemed surprised to see me.

"Wow" he said, "You DO remember I exist" he said.  He laughed a bit, then, "So was there something you needed?  Or did you just call to say hello?"

"Well," I said, "Nomad wanted to meet some Arilou."

"Why would he want to do that?" Roy asked as if he had never heard such a weird request.

"Why not?" Nomad asked.

Roy hesitated.  "I guess it just depends on which of them you speak with," he said, "Some of them are peaceful they're just here to observe the Earth and the various life forms on it.  Others among them have agendas that aren't so benign.  There are actually several different factions.  The ones who observe without interfering, there are ones who will abduct various life forms and examine it before returning it to the planet, and there are still others who think they should forget about all this observation and just make the planet their own.  Those are the ones working with the Quarks.  There may also be a few Quarks here.  There is absolutely no benefit to talking to a Quark except Moe.  He's good.  Since it's impossible to tell who we might meet if we go to their base, I'll try to contact a couple of the friendly ones"

After a brief pause, a couple of Arilou appeared in front of us.  They looked around and then looked at the three of us.  They were speaking, but they weren't moving their lips.  It must be telepathic.  Nomad wanted to know what they did up there.  One of them said they were here to observe the developing life forms on Earth and, when the people there are ready, to make peaceful contact.  He said he and his group would like nothing better than to have Earth and his world interacting in a peaceful, mutually beneficial way.  He said they have technology that could solve a lot of Earth's problems, and there are some rare elements on Earth that they need so it would be a win for everyone.  But others just want to take the elements by force.  He said fortunately they are the minority, so they haven't dared any direct action yet.

The other Arilou seemed to take a special interest in Nomad.  He was looking directly at Nomad.  He said he had been keeping track of Nomad, watching over him.  Nomad asked why.  He said sometimes one of the observers will choose an Earthling to watch throughout the duration of their life there, and he had felt drawn to Nomad.  He said he had a feeling like Nomad might have been his son in another life.  He said it is important for Nomad to become telepathic.  Nomad said he was willing to learn it.  The Arilou said he doesn't appear to be a natural, but he can still learn it as long as he is willing to work at it.  I commented that I wish I could learn to be telepathic or telekinetic.

"Nomad?" Roy said.

"Yeah?" Nomad responded.

"I'm too short" he said, "Pull a nice Gibbs on her for me, will you?"

Nomad pulled a Gibbs on me.  He then turned back to Roy, "Why did I do that?"

"Because if she would actually listen to me and practice she would already be telepathic and telekinetic by now, and if she proved gifted she might even learn teleportation," Roy said impatiently, "She keeps saying she wants to learn but she never keeps up with it."

The Arilou told Nomad that he would have to be patient with himself, it takes time to train a part of the brain that has never had to work much or maybe not at all before.  He then turned to Roy.  He said they had to get back before they were noticed missing.  Roy said ok, thanked them, and then they disappeared.  Roy turned to me and said if I had decided to take it seriously, his offer for training was still open, even after all this time.  He then disappeared.

"So" I said after Nomad and I were alone on the moon, "Want to do the tasks of the month?  I had thought I might do those tonight.  Just for shites and giggles."

"Shites?" Nomad asked.

"Yeah," I said, "Shites and giggles."

"Let's do it," Nomad said.

I opened a portal to the surface of a planet.  I wasn't even sure what planet it was, or it might have been Earth.  We were in a lush green meadow.  I saw a rainbow in the sky.  It arched from over a thick green forest and appeared to end at the far side of the meadow.  Nomad and I flew towards it.  Surprisingly enough, it didn't move away as we approached it like a normal rainbow does.  We reached it.  The rainbow was made up of constantly moving particles and it was flowing into a pot.  Looking closer I saw the small fragments were m&m's.  The pot was also full of m&m's.  Somehow it wasn't overflowing but then nothing about this situation made sense.  We were definitely in a dream world rather than a parallel dimension.  I reached out and grabbed some m&m's from the rainbow.  I ate them.  Yum!  Dark chocolate m&m's!  Nomad also ate some m&m's.  He said there was fruit in there.  I hadn't noticed any fruit  Oh, well.  I grabbed a few more m&m's.  Dream chocolate!  Delicious dream chocolate!

"The other one involved flying through truffula trees," Nomad said.  I wondered where to find those except in a Dr. Suess book and then I had one.  A Dr. Suess book.  I opened it and saw a picture of a bunch of the truffula trees.  So many colors trees that looked more like big fluff balls on tree trunks.  The book grew in my hands until I dropped it and then Nomad and I fell through into the forest shown on its pages.

So now Nomad and I were flying through the truffula trees.  I could see some strange people flying in the trees a short distance off, but they didn't pay any attention to us.  Nomad flew over to one of the trees and pulled some of it off.  He ate it.  I asked him what he was doing.  He said it was good fruity.  He ate some more.  I looked at a tree and pulled a small bit of fluff off of a red one.  I tried it, and it was like raspberry flavored cotton candy.  I wondered about finding something that strange and just eating it oh, well.  My dream body wouldn't get poisoned and this was definitely a dream world.  No danger here.  So I ate a bit more of it.  I looked over and Nomad was stuffing his face.  He suddenly stopped.  He made some strange faces and then spat seeds out.  Where the seeds landed saplings sprouted immediately.  Nomad laughed and said he had accidently gotten a seed pod.  He spat out a couple more seeds.  I tried a bit from a purple tree and as I had expected, it was grape.  A yellow one was pineapple.  I had been in this dream a long time and soon everything around me faded to black and I woke.

----------


## Raven Knight

Note:  My goal for this night was to meet up with Nomad and go to a place he frequents in Hawaii called the Ong King.  He said the last time he was at the Ong King there had seemed to be a lot of negative energy, which is not normal.  He wanted to clean that up.  I focused on this as I used my light / sound machine to enter a WILD

I was in the biodome.  I looked around at the trees and flowers.  I always like being in the biodome.  It is always so peaceful there.  I went over to the koi pond and watched the colorful fish for a bit.  I heard someone behind me and I looked.  Nomad was there with me.  He asked if I was ready to go.  I said yes.  He opened a portal, and we both went through it

On the other side of the portal we were at the Ong King.  I looked around, having never seen it before.  It was an art gallery.  For some reason I hadn't been picturing it as an art gallery I tried to think if Nomad had ever told me it was an art gallery, or if I might just have forgotten.  I didn't remember if he had told me or not.  I looked around at some of the paintings on the wall.  What I was looking at was abstract.  Some of it was very interesting, some of it was pretty but a few of them looked to me like someone had scribbled on the canvas and called it art.  I looked at some more of the paintings on the wall.

I was looking at a particularly nice one with different shades of blue that seemed to draw me into the canvas when I saw something move out of the corner of my eye.  I turned and looked.  One of the shadows in the corner of the room seemed to be moving.  It was night time there, so there were many shadows gathered in the corner.  But they shouldn't be moving  I went over to the corner and looked closer.  I saw a darker area of shadow within the regular shadow.  That darker area of shadow jumped at me!  I reflexively raised my arm to block, it was aiming for my face.  I threw it down on the ground and hit it with a bolt of lightning.  It was destroyed.

"It looks like we found the problem," Nomad said, "Those things are all over the place!  They're what is spreading negative energy here.  Let's clear them out."

I focused on the song Full Moonlight from the Devil Hunter Yohko soundtrack.  The song played.  Golden energy formed and started flowing through the rooms.  I kept moving through the place as I focused on the song.  I found myself outside when the song ended.  A car passed by on the street.  I was on a sidewalk beside a number of shops.  There were signs hanging from the awning.  The one in front of the place I had come form had kanji on it.  I wondered why the name was written in Japanese or Chinese  There were other signs, too.  I went to the shop to the left of Ong King and looked at their sign.  It was blurry I wanted to see it clearly, but all I could see was some vague colors.  Yellow, red I wasn't even sure.

"It's clean," Nomad said from the doorway, "What are you looking at?"

"I'm trying to see things," I said, "Here I am in Hawaii, and I can't fucking see anything!"  I was feeling a bit frustrated.  I'm able to go anywhere in the world, but I can't see any of it!  I looked back at Nomad.  He was clear.  I looked back up at the Ong King sign which displayed kanji.

"I'm going to try to look around," I said.  I headed right from the Ong King.  I walked down the street.  I came to a cross street.  I tried to look at the street sign a blur.  I wondered why I was walking.  This is a dream, after all.  I jumped into the air and flew.  I just glided over the cross street and then over a small river or canal now there was a park to my right and a parking lot to the left or at least that's what I thought I saw.  It was still a bit blurry.  A park seemed good.  I flew out over the park.  I didn't see anything remarkable.  A large green grassy area, a few buildings, a couple of tennis or basketball courts, green trees  Things were getting even more disorienting.  I landed in the grassy area.  I focused on stabilizing the dream.  I wanted to look around more.  Nomad landed beside me.  I told him I wanted to look around, but I was losing the dream.  He said I could always come back.

"And you'll be able to see anything you want when you come visit IWL!" Nomad said.  He was smiling.

"Yeah," I said, "Sure."  Not that I would be able to get to Hawaii any time soon, maybe not any time at all.  I went over to one of the trees and put my hands on the trunk.  I was focusing on feeling the trunk, on making it real, anything to hold onto the dream but no good.  Everything around me faded to black and I woke.

----------


## Raven Knight

I was in my mother's office.  She was sitting in her recliner stroking the head of a small deer.  I looked at the deer and asked my mother where she had found the deer.  She said the deer is our new guest.  She asked how I could forget something like that.  She said she didn't have the time to keep reminding me of these things time is money.

I looked at the deer and then I went over and petted the deer.  I liked petting the deer.  My mother told me not to spend too much time petting the deer because time is money.  I wondered what she thought she could be doing right now to earn money  She said I was in her way and she needed to get to the computer.  She told me to move and be quick about it; time is money.  I was starting to get annoyed at her for continually saying, 'Time is money,' over and over again.  My mom said I should get busy and do my job.  After all, time is money.  That was all I cared to hear.  I left the office and went into the living room.  I couldn't think of what I was supposed to do  I thought for a bit and then I was thinking I needed to get a gift for my mother Christmas was coming up, and I didn't have a present yet.

I don't know how it happened, but the next instant I was at the mall.  I was in a gift shop of some kind.  I needed a gift for my mom.  They didn't have much to choose from.  I found a deer figurine that made strange sounds.  It didn't really sound like a deer, or I didn't think it sounded like a deer  It was lame.  I continued and found a few more crappy gifts that I don't remember.  I found a miniature fountain that sits on a desk.  I thought that was also pretty lame, but it was the only thing I thought my mother would even vaguely like.  I thought maybe she would like the relaxing sound.  It was even cheap so I bought it.

I was leaving the mall.  I was feeling quite guilty due to not having found my mother a better gift.  I saw that there were several game stores along my route to leaving the mall.  All of them had big sales going on.  I thought about stopping and looking, but I decided not to.  I glanced in and saw their shelves were mostly bare.  This was Christmas Eve after all, so most of their stock had been bought by last minute shoppers.  I just continued to the mall exit.

When I got outside the main entrance to the mall I saw there was a long stairway down from the mall.  I was walking down the stairs when I met a man who looked like a Native American shaman.  He met me using an unusual ritual greeting of some kind.  I don't remember the details of the ritual greeting.  When I didn't know how to properly respond, the man showed me.  Now the man and I were walking down the stairs of the mall together.  A couple more people met us and gave the same greeting.  This time I knew right away how to respond.  I commented to the shaman that it was ironic that I had needed the greeting he had just shown me.  He said no, it was not ironic.  It was planned.

Apparently I had intentions of walking home.  The shaman and I headed for an area that looked like a large park.  We arrived at a nice little road that started at the edge of the park.   I started to just walk onto the road, but the shaman stopped me.  He said that I must always be sure to thank the road I am on or I may become lost.  I did as he instructed, and then we walked onto the small road.  It went on a lot of curves and hills through the park.  It seemed like it was going around in circles.  Maybe I could thank the road and still get lost but I didn't mind.  It was a beautiful park and I was enjoying the walk.  I was enjoying the walk with the shaman as everything faded to black and I woke.

----------


## Baron Samedi

For some reason, I started crying when I read, "thank the road you are on or you may become lost." Beautiful.

----------


## Baron Samedi

You are awesome in the astral plane, Raven. Ong King is on River and King Street, next to a canal, with a park on the other side. The name Ong King is written in psuedo-kanji.

----------


## Samael

> He said no, it was not ironic. It was planned.



Wow. You're an awesome writer, Raven. I can follow along the dreams you've written out like they're stories (which they are, really). And this sounds like it was a very satisfying dream to wake up from.

----------


## RAMIBE

Raven, after you wrote about that dream in the art gallery I had a dream about a dark looking creature that sort of looked like a spider but shot some sort of green acid or plasma at me. So I don't think it was the same creature but I think your dream triggered it.
-RAM

----------


## Baron Samedi

I had a dream of shamans in the Land of Nod.  You were cooking a steak over a fire.

----------


## Raven Knight

Note:  I met a shaman in my dream last night.  I have reason to think this shaman is the same one I used to know when I was going out with my ex bf.  My goal was to get in touch with him and find out if the two are the same person.  Q said there is currently a gathering of dimension traveling shamans going on in a different dimension.  He said the shaman I am looking for is very likely there.  Q said that the shamans in these gathering usually don't look too kindly on outsider visitors.  Q also said in case that is the case, he had gone there and I had permission to visit the gathering the shaman I knew while with my ex is currently at that gathering, so I can see if he is the one who visited me.  Q handed me a pendant with a cool engraving on it he said to show it to the other shamans in case they don't remember me, which they probably won't.  With this goal in mind I fell asleep with my light / sound machine and slipped into a WILD

I was on the moon, in the biodome.  I wasn't sure why I was on the moon.  I thought maybe I just couldn't go directly to the shaman gathering.  This also was a confirmation that the shaman I was looking for was at the gathering.  I was about to open the portal when another portal opened and Nomad came through.

"Raven!" he said, "Where are you off to so fast?"

"A gathering of shamans, perhaps," I said, "I'm looking for the shaman I met in a dream a couple nights ago.  He might be someone I've known from back when I was going out with my ex."

"Awesome!" Nomad said, "I want to come, too!"

"Uh" I said, remembering that the shamans don't like outside visitors.  I figured it would be ok if he was with me since I know one of the shamans there.  "Sure.  You can come.  Just stick with me, they don't like strangers there, but I know someone there.  There is a particular shaman I am looking to see."  I opened the portal and we both went through

On the other side of the portal we were in a temporary town made up of a large number of tents and such.  The tent city was located at the edge of a beautiful forest next to a lush green meadow.  There were a lot of people around, talking to each other, some meditating, some of those meditating are floating in the air.  A lot of them were human (or at least they looked human) but there were also many of different races I couldn't identify.  One near us looked like a namek from Dragonball Z. 

Shortly after we appeared, everyone started staring at us.  They were gathering around us.  I took the pendant out of my robes (I was dressed as an Assassin) and I showed it to them.  I was holding onto Nomad's arm.  They saw the pendent and immediately seemed friendlier.  One of them came over to me and greeted us.  He said that a friend of one of their people is a friend of his.  He said we could feel free to explore their camp as long as we respect their beliefs.  He headed into one of the tents.

I looked at Nomad.  He smiled at me.  I wondered where the shaman I was looking for might be.  I wondered where to start to look.  I figured I would have to follow my instinct.  I did that and wandered through the camp.  It was a large place.  Many people, different people all seemed to be doing different things.  I saw a woman with a gathering of strange herbs and such.  Another was doing something with some strange stones.  My attention was not drawn to any of the shamans we were passing.  It was drawn to a large tent straight ahead of us.  It was easily one of the most fancy elaborate tents there.  I felt drawn to it.  I went inside the tent and spotted a familiar shaman meditating in the middle of the room.  I was trying to remember if that was the shaman I knew when I was with my ex, the shaman who visited me a couple nights ago, or both.  I didn't want to disturb his meditation.  Nomad looked at the shaman and then at me.  Fortunately we didn't have to disturb him

"Raven Knight," the shaman said as he opened his eyes.  He had been floating and now he settled gently to the ground and got up, "The spirits foretold your coming.  The spirits being Q, of course."  He smiled.  "So tell me, who is your friend?  I see he is also a dream traveler, like yourself.  He has the energy of a shaman."

"This is Nomad," I said, "I have been dreaming with him these past few months.  After breaking up with James I thought I'd lost my ability to share dreams, but he proved me wrong.  I haven't lost it."

"Excellent news, my friend," the shaman said, "It is so good to see you!  It has been so long since I have had a chance to really speak with you!  And it's nice to meet you, Nomad."

"I have a question," I said, "Though you may have already answered it.  I met a shaman in a non-lucid dream a couple nights ago, and I was wondering if that was you.  But you say it has been long since we have spoken, so I guess it couldn't have been you."

"It most certainly was," the shaman said, "But it is hard to have a meaningful conversation with one who is not lucid."

"True," I said, "I'm really glad you came.  Maybe we will see more of each other now."

"I am moving into your inner world," the shaman said, "so I'm sure we will.  James' inner world isn't serving my purposes any longer.  This meeting goes on for the rest of the week, but then Hetfield is setting up an area in your inner world for me.  We will see each other soon."

"Shaman," Nomad said, "Can I ask you a couple of questions?"

"Of course!" the shaman said with a smile, "Go right ahead!"

"I wanted to look around a bit more," I said, "I'll be back soon."

The shaman gave me a hug, "Just in case you wake up before returning," he said, "We will meet in another dream."

I left the tent and looked around.  There was a bit of a commotion.  I headed in that direction.  Behind the tents, near the meadow, there was a young man who didn't look like one of the shamans.  Partially because all of the shamans were pointing and talking.  They didn't sound happy.  I looked closer at the visitor.  He was familiar Loaf?!  But how in the world could Loaf have gotten here?  The shamans were saying something about the visitor could not be allowed to leave now that he had found the sacred ground.  This was easily enough solved.  I went into the group of shamans.

"It's ok!" I said to everyone as I displayed my pendant again, "He's with me!"

They didn't get as friendly as I had hoped.  One of them came over to me and spoke angrily.  "He didn't arrive with you," he said, "And he is being openly disrespectful to our people."

"Nah," I said, "I'm sure no offense is meant.  I was just about to leave.  I'll take him with me."

"He has been to the sacred ground," one of them protested.

"I have no idea how, I doubt he can deliberately initiate a repeat visit, and I doubt he'll even remember this one," I said, "He's a dreamer who never remembers shared dreams.  And since I'm here, it is now a shared dream, which means he will forget."

The shamans around me started arguing amongst themselves.  Nomad came out of the tent.  "Loaf?" Nomad asked, "Hey, Loaf!  This is a dream!"

While the shamans were arguing I went over to Loaf.  "Ok you can't be here, not without prior permission.  Let's go."

"I'm not leaving just because these guys tell me to," Loaf said.

Nomad was now over with Loaf and me.  "We have to get Loaf out of here," I said to Nomad, "I think he pissed someone here off"

"Alright," Nomad said, "We kidnap Loaf and take him to our dream!"  He grabbed hold of Loaf, who responded by trying to get away.  A couple angry shamans were yelling something at Loaf, I don't remember what, but I knew it was insulting.

Loaf responded with, "Fuck you, you" then Nomad had covered his mouth.  The shamans were looking pissed.

"Hey, everyone," I said as I opened a portal, focusing on Loaf's inner world, "I'm sure no offense was meant.  So we'll just be going now, ok?"  A portal opened.  Nomad and I took Loaf through the portal

On the other side we were in a house.  I didn't recognize it.  Loaf turned on the television.  The news was on.  I went into the next room with Nomad.  I was hoping the shamans weren't too angry.

"Hey!" I heard Loaf from the other room, "They think I've been kidnapped!"

"What?" I asked as I looked into the other room.  There was a picture of Loaf on the screen and the reporter was saying if anyone had any information as to his whereabouts or the whereabouts of the people who had taken him, the picture switched to a picture of two unidentifiable Assassins, to call some phone number I don't remember or shoot to kill.  Shoot to kill?!  That seemed a bit drastic and what if someone went and shot Loaf?  Didn't they care about that?

"I'm sure everything's fine," Nomad said behind me.

"Yeah, right" I said, "I think the fuck-up fairy moved in with me for the night.  I hope it doesn't reflect bad on the shaman we were visiting I hope they're not mad at him everything went to shit."

We left to take Loaf back to his house.  I'm not sure why since it was a dream.  I wasn't really thinking about that.  We pulled a car, which I have no clue where we got the car, up in front of Loaf's house and he got out.  There were people around.  They looked like government agents.  Loaf went in the house.  I asked Nomad if those looked like Templars to him  He said maybe I should kill them just in case.  I hit them with bolts of lightning and they were gone.  This was where I woke up.

----------


## Loaf

I wasn't convinced, until I read the finer details. I'm hysterical with laughter, mostly because of shock.

----------


## Raven Knight

Note:  I fell asleep with the goal of doing some healing tonight.  My first healing goal was to heal Nomad's injured right ankle and foot, then I would be able to take him with me to heal a couple of other people.  With my light / sound machine on and this goal in mind I slipped into a WILD

I was in the biodome.  I looked around.  I wondered where Nomad might be.  I figured I would look for him.  I walked around in the biodome for a bit.  I was finally able to find Nomad.  He was sitting in the grass near the moon's version of the healing glen.  I went over to him.

"Ok," I said, "I'm going to do a healing massage on your right leg and foot, and use a healing song.

Nomad said that sounded like a plan to him.  He thanked me for doing the healing and then lied down in the grass.  I was able to get to his right foot and ankle.  I gently massaged the areas he had told me hurt IWL, and I focused on the song Voices from the Macross Plus soundtrack.  Golden energy flowed around and through Nomad, and it seemed to be centered on his ankle and foot.  I continued doing that until I had a very brief wake up period

----------


## Raven Knight

Note:  I woke up briefly from the previous dream and then slipped back into sleep, maintaining my lucidity

I was in the biodome with Nomad.  I wondered if he had even noticed that I left.  He was up and testing his right leg.  He said it felt a lot better.

"Now just to see if that translated to waking life," I said.

"I'm sure it will," Nomad said, clearly having more confidence in me than I have in myself.

"Now for MoSh's mother?" I asked Nomad.

He said definitely, but first to gather all the healers we could.  People started arriving from portals.  I recognized some of them.  Pablo, Basara, Angel a few of them appeared to be actual angels  I opened a portal focusing on getting to MoSh's mother.  A portal opened and we all went through it

Into a place that looked rather backwards and upside down.  It was a very disorienting thing to see.  But we all did the same thing we had done the last time we were in there.  Everyone got together and formed a link that was the shape of a figure 8, and then we all did healing spells.  I focused on Full Moonlight.  It felt right.  The golden energy resulting from the healings was almost blinding.  I wondered if MoSh would notice a difference the next time he saw his mom of course he would.  How could that much healing energy not be noticeable?  We continued the healing spells for a while longer.  Finally we broke the formation apart.  I looked around to see if I could tell any difference.  I didn't really.  One of the angels seemed to see what I was doing.

The angel was speaking to me now.  He said if I was looking for visible effects here, I shouldn't.  He said we are not seeking to restructure the woman's inner world, rather to heal the connections between her subconscious mind and her conscious mind, to re-forge connections that had been broken so her mind could be whole again.  He said the difference in her inner world certainly wouldn't be noticeable until this healing was done, and it would do no good to restructure the inner world without doing the healing first.  That would be correcting a symptom while ignoring the cause.  He said I should rest assured the healing had done what it needed to, and this was all that could be done for now later, if necessary, we could do it more.

I was thinking I needed to go get Nomad.  MoSh has a friend that he said was suffering from a lot of depression, and I wanted to take Nomad to see and heal that friend.  But I didn't even get a chance to look for Nomad before I woke.

----------


## RAMIBE

So, nomad...how is your leg?

----------


## beachgirl

beautiful healing dreams, raven,
thanks for sharing them!

----------


## Baron Samedi

> So, nomad...how is your leg?



I hurt my ankle, strained it or something, and the muscles in the arch of my foot tensed up so much, it hurt to pull my toes toward my shin.  It hurt to move my knee past my foot.

The next day, the stiffness was still there, but the pain is gone, and then it felt progressively better as the day wore one.

Dream healing is a form of energy healing. It works, and it's real.  Raven also helped me with my neck when I got whiplash. 

THANK YOU, RAVEN! 

 ::hug:: 

I remember the shaman dream as a different dream from the one with Loaf and the agents. I think I woke up, then went back to sleep.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> I wasn't convinced, until I read the finer details. I'm hysterical with laughter, mostly because of shock.



We need to put this in the shared dreams thread.

----------


## Loaf

> We need to put this in the shared dreams thread.



Link?  :tongue2:

----------


## Raven Knight

> We need to put this in the shared dreams thread.



I already posted it there.  :Cheeky: 





> Link?



Shared Dream Journal

----------


## Raven Knight

As I fell back asleep my primary goal was to go to and heal MoSh's friend.  I focused on maintaining my lucidity as I fell back asleep and somehow I managed to do it.  I found myself in another lucid dream

I was in the biodome.  I remembered what my goal was.  I wondered where Nomad was.  I remembered I had intended to take him with me.  Maybe I would meet him at MoSh's inner world.  After all, when I had left Nomad he had been with MoSh's mother.  I opened a portal to MoSh's inner world and went through it

On the other side I was in MoSh's inner world, outside his house.  I looked around to see if I could find MoSh.  I knew he didn't want to be bothered for this week, but he had said it was ok to come and get help finding his friend as long as he was lucid enough to remember that.  I went towards the house.  The door opened and MoSh came out.  He came over to see me.  He seemed anxious to get rid of me.  He said his friend was in Japan.  I said I knew that.  But I would need MoSh's help to open the portal.  I told MoSh to just focus on his friend for a bit.  I focused on opening a portal, but letting MoSh guide the destination.  The portal opened.  I told MoSh that was all I needed and I went through the portal.  I didn't think to stop there and wait for Nomad

On the other side of the portal I was in a strange place.  It didn't really look that strange, it was more of a strange feeling.  It felt cold.  But not physically cold, it made me feel cold inside.  I walked around a bit.  There was a house there.  The front door was open.  It was a Japanese style house.  I went inside the house, thinking being inside would help it feel warmer but it didn't.  If anything, the temperature inside the house was even colder than it was outside.  I began looking through the house.  My mind was getting lost in thoughts of the Japanese horror film, the Grudge where it is a Japanese house that is haunted by a vengeful spirit.  I was practically expecting the creepy woman or the kid to come out at any minute.  I shook my head to clear those thoughts.  I certainly didn't want to summon such things in here

I ended up in a bedroom.  On the bed there was a Japanese man.  I remembered MoSh's description of finding his friend huddled, shivering, and having a blue tint to his skin.  This man looked much better than that.  He was huddled in bed, and his sleep was uneasy, but he wasn't shivering and his skin wasn't blue.  As I was watching he was talking in his sleep.  He was telling someone not to leave him, don't leave him there.  I went over and quietly said I wasn't going anywhere.  He must have heard my voice in his sleep, because he calmed down.  I wondered who it was that had been about to leave him  I would do a healing spell.

The first healing spell that seemed appropriate was "Don't Give Up" by Josh Groban.  The song played through, and golden energy wrapped itself around MoSh's friend like a soft blanket to keep him warm.  After the song was done he seemed more relaxed than he had when I had entered.  Less disturbed in his sleep.  I was hoping he would be feeling better.  Everything faded and I woke.

----------


## Lucid_Guy.exe

Hey, do you think you could find me in a dream and make me lucid? ::banana::

----------


## Raven Knight

> Hey, do you think you could find me in a dream and make me lucid?



I have tried this repeatedly in the past, but I've never been able to make it work.  ::sad2::  I wouldn't mind trying, maybe we could both focus on going the same place such as the biodome by the koi pond or somewhere else.  I can stop by there before leaving for my nightly WILD and if anyone is there I will try to get you to do a reality check.  :Cheeky:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> I figured I would play some Assassin's Creed II on my PS3.  I opened went to my bedroom door and found myself face to face with Freddy Krueger.



Haha. Awesome. Freddy's a recurring character in my dreams. I loved how badass and stylish he was in your dream. The whole worms-eating-the-woman bit was great. 

I'll have to check this journal out, a bit more often.  :vicious:

----------


## Lucid_Guy.exe

> I have tried this repeatedly in the past, but I've never been able to make it work.  I wouldn't mind trying, maybe we could both focus on going the same place such as the biodome by the koi pond or somewhere else.  I can stop by there before leaving for my nightly WILD and if anyone is there I will try to get you to do a reality check.



Okay!  How about...a parking lot?

----------


## Loaf

Lol @ avatar Lucid_Guy.
Heres a tip. Just try and find Raven every chance you get, and try to make her appear in your dreams regularly. Even if its a DC, being regularly involved with her in the dream world could boost your chances. Seems to have for me.

----------


## Raven Knight

I was standing outside of a large sports stadium.  I looked up at it.  I could hear a lot of people inside cheering.  I knew there was a game going on inside.  I went inside.  My mother was with me.  We were late for the game.  It wouldn't be easy to find our seats.  We found the entrance and went inside.  The passages inside were actually rather confusing.  We went up a couple of levels and found we were in a wide circular passage which I figured went all of the way around the stadium.  From there we could find our section.  We were beside section A right now.  I looked at the ticket.  It was for section 5.  Now where is that from section A?  I headed to the right.  My mother followed me.

We kept going until we ran into someone who was searching the underside of the bleachers.  I was surprised to see it was Batman.  What was Batman doing in Tucson?  I didn't know why he was here.  I asked what was going on.  He said the Joker had hidden five canisters of toxin under the stadium.  He said they would detonate in half an hour, and then the toxic gasses would kill everyone in the stadium.  He said he'd never find them in time.  I said I would help.  My mother didn't seem pleased with that.  Batman did, however, seem very pleased.  He said he had a special pair of goggles that would make the toxin seem to glow.  That would make the canisters easier to spot.  He said the toxin is very stable unless it is burned, so I had nothing to fear from it but please hurry.

Batman left to the right and I left to the left.  I put on the goggles.  Nothing looked any difference.  I left them on and headed on.  I passed by section A again.  I looked up into the bottom of the bleachers.  I looked everywhere.  I wasn't seeing anything.  I continued, looking as carefully as I could but still moving as quickly as I could.  I finally spotted a green glow.  It was behind some boxes on the side of the passage.  I picked up the canister and continued on my way.  It wasn't very heavy.  The glowing green liquid sloshed around in the canister.  I wondered how much time had passed.  I hurried.  I had gone quite a way farther before I spotted a second canister.  I retrieved that one, too and continued.  Before long I ran into Batman.  He also had two canisters.  There was one missing!  Where was it?  I wondered if I might have missed one maybe there was one I didn't see.  Batman said there was one place left to look.

Batman headed down the hall and then into a door on the side.  We got to an elevator.  We got in and the elevator went down.  When the door opened we were in the parking garage.  Batman said it didn't go low enough.  We got out and Batman pried open the elevator doors next to the one we had gotten out of.  There was an empty shaft that went down several more levels.  Batman slid down the cables hanging there.  I tried to do the same, but I slipped and landed on my ass.  I had expected that to hurt, but it didn't.  I got up and was relieved I hadn't hurt myself.

Batman said he was checking a room to the right, I should take the left.  I went into a room to the left.  There were two boxes in the room and nothing else.  The room was dark.  I could barely see, but I knew I would see the glow of the toxin.  I looked in the first box.  My eyes were adjusting to the dark.  I could see it was a box of toys.  They were all toys I have had during my childhood.  I looked at a couple of the, thinking back to when I'd had them IWL.  I realized I was taking too long.  I dug through them faster.  I could come back for them later.  I finally found the canister at the bottom of the box of toys.  I grabbed it.

I ran back to the elevator and called to Batman that I had the canister.  He came back and said we had to get back to the others.  He climbed quickly up the elevator cables.  I knew I couldn't do that.  I jumped into the air and flew back up.  I landed on the proper floor and followed Batman back to the other canisters.  My mother was there, too.  Batman put the fifth canister with the others.  He opened them and started pouring a powder into them.  He said it would neutralize the toxin.  All that would happen is the stadium would smell like a mixture of raw sewage and chocolate cookies.  That sounded gross to me.  Everything faded and I woke.

----------


## Raven Knight

I was in the living room with my mother.  She was sitting in her chair watching television.  I looked at the TV and saw it was an episode of CSI: Miami.  Horatio Cain was on the screen now, talking to a suspect.  He was telling the suspect that if the law couldn't get him, Horatio still would.  The suspect said Horatio couldn't threaten him like that.  Horatio said he just had.  I didn't recognize the show so I decided to sit down and watch.

I went over to the couch and was about to sit when I spotted a scorpion in my seat.  A big ugly one.  I did a double take.  I jumped about three feet, startled by the bug.  I smashed it with a book.  I didn't want to get close enough to capture it, and I couldn't leave it in the house.  It might sting one of our dogs or cats.  The bug made a strange squealing noise as it died.  That seemed strange.  I disposed of the dead scorpion and then returned to the living room.

My mom was now watching a different show.  Now it was Ghost Whisperer.  I definitely wanted to see that one.  I looked in my seat carefully to make sure there weren't any bugs there.  My seat was clear.  A giant scorpion was on my foot.  I didn't have any shoes on!  I freaked and shook my foot hard to shake the bug off.  It fell to the ground right next to a second scorpion.  There was another one!  I got a fly swatter.  I tried hitting one of the bugs.  It squealed, but that didn't seem to hurt them.  My mom wasn't even seeming to notice my situation.  I smacked one of the scorpions a few more times.  Then it grabbed hold of the fly swatter.  It quickly crawled along the handle of the fly swatter and onto my arm.  I shook my arm in almost a panic I had to get it off.

I was heading over to the sink.  Maybe I could wash it off drown it when the bug fell off.  It was near the door.  There was a crack under the door.  This was probably how the scorpions had gotten in.  I would shove it out.  I pushed it to the crack with the fly swatter.  I pushed at it to get it under the door.  It didn't want to fit.  I shoved at it, and it squealed loudly.  I kept shoving it.  It seemed it should either go under or be squished neither was happening.  I finally stopped and the scorpion came out and came right at me.  I scrambled out of the way and fell over on my back.  I could feel a scorpion crawling on my head!  I had to get it off!  Having that thing on me was really freaking me out!  I pulled it from my hair and threw it on the ground.  I stepped on it.  It squished with a loud squeal.

My mother was watching me now.  She asked me what my problem was.  I asked if she was blind.  The room was filled with scorpions!  Fucking SCORPIONS!  I could feel them on me.  On my back.  I could feel it crawling.  On my arms.  Under my shirt somehow.  I was expecting a sting at any moment.  Many stings.  I pulled my shirt off and told my mom to get them OFF of me!  They were still on me, I could feel them.  But I couldn't reach the ones on my back.  My mom said I was overreacting.  I was trying to reach the ones on my back when I woke.  Even after I woke up in my own bed I could still feel scorpions crawling around on me as if they were in my bed now.  The feeling didn't fade until my kitty came up, curled up beside me, and started purring.  I had been seriously freaked out by those scorpions!  :Eek:

----------


## Raven Knight

Note:  My plans for tonight involved using dream healing on my mother for her sore right hip and on my friend WarriorTiger (DV) for a cold she has had.  With these goals in mind, I used my light / sound machine for meditation and slipped into a WILD

I was in my mother's room.  She was lying on her left side in bed, revealing her right hip.  Our rottweiler, Thor, was lying at the foot of the bed while our border collie, Shyanne, was lying near the head of the bed beside my mom.  I focused on the song Voices from the Macross Plus soundtrack.  The song began playing from no particular source, just from all around me.  Golden energy formed in the air around me.  I directed the golden healing energy through my mother's right thigh.  I also gently massaged the area, focusing on making the healing energy penetrate all the way through to the sore places.

After I was finished there I immediately focused on going to find WarriorTiger.  I opened a portal and stepped through it into WarriorTiger's bedroom.  I am familiar with the room, so my mind was able to give me a clear vision of it and of WarriorTiger lying in her bed sleeping.  I focused again on the song Voices from the Macross Plus soundtrack.  Golden energy again formed, and I directed it through WarriorTiger this time.  The golden energy flowed through WarriorTiger.  I directed it to carry the sickness out and replace it with the pure healing energy.  The song played through and soon came to an end.  I looked at WarriorTiger, still sleeping.  I was hoping the healing had done what it was meant to do.  Since I had completed both my goals, I allowed myself to wake up now.

----------


## Raven Knight

Note:  This non-lucid was very unusual in that I don't think I've ever killed someone for absolutely no reason in a dream.  It took me a while to post this because I found it quite disturbing, but it was most likely a venting of negative energy and it was just a DC that I killed, so no one really got hurt.

I was in a mansion.  It was a very fancy and elaborate mansion.  I was there with another woman.  I felt I knew her, but I don't remember who she was.  We were exploring the mansion.  There were quite a few other people.  I'm not sure what they were doing.  I was in the living room with her.  The room was extremely luxurious.  A lot of deep reds and burgundies.  And a lot of dark woods.  It was quite beautiful.  There was an ornate stairway leading up to an upper level.  I climbed the stairs.  The woman I was with was coming with me.  I saw an elaborate chandelier that seemed to be hanging in mid air.  Somehow that didn't trigger me to do a reality check

The woman and I went up a long winding stairway, going up several levels before we got off.  We started looking around.  There were a few fancy bedrooms, and a bathroom that must have been as big as my whole house  It's while we were in that bathroom that I started behaving weirdly.  Someone had left a large knife lying on the counter of the bathroom.  Without any thought or feeling about what I was doing, I picked up the knife and stabbed the other woman as she was looking at one of the decorative faucets.  Buried the knife up to the hilt in her back.  There was blood.  And the woman had a shocked look on her face.  Apparently she wasn't ready to die yet, as she hurried out the bathroom door and down the hall in an attempt to escape.

I followed the woman as she was stumbling down the hall, still having absolutely no emotional reaction to the situation.  The woman made it to the stairs we had come up.  She paused to rest, supporting herself on the railing, breathing hard.  It was then that I quickly lifted her up and pushed her over the railing.  She fell down several stories and landed on the  bottom floor in an awkward position with a sickening thud.  I, still completely without any emotional reaction, looked down the stairwell at the body for a few minutes.  The body didn't move.  The fall must have finished the job.

I was thinking I had better move the body before it was discovered.  Too late.  A man came into view down below.  He looked at the body and then looked up.  I ducked out of sight just before he would have seen me.  I set to cleaning up the trail of blood the woman had left from the bathroom to the stairs.  The floor was tile, so the cleaning was easy.  As long as no one sprayed with luminal, it would be impossible to detect.  Now perhaps to lead the detectives to a false crime scene.  I kept going up the stairs a couple more floors and found the top of the stairwell.  There was a hologram projector there, and that was projecting a different elaborate chandelier to each level of the house somehow.  I had a bit of the woman's shirt that had come off on my knife.  I hooked that on a loose nail to make it look like she had fallen from up there.  I figured it was a weak attempt, but it might stall for a bit.  And my feelings about getting caught were about the same as my feelings about the murder no feelings at all.  I was just covering my tracks because it seemed like the thing to do.

I went back downstairs.  I was standing at the top of the stairs  on the second floor, looking down.  People were going through down there.  I waited.  For a bit no one looked up.  I wondered if they ever would.  It seemed odd that I was standing in plain sight and yet no one saw me.  Finally a man looked up and saw me.  I asked him if he had seen the woman I had been with.  He looked at me strangely.  He said he was afraid he had some bad news about her but maybe I should come downstairs to hear it.  I was walking down the stairs when I woke.

----------


## Man of Shred

wow that's Freaky!

----------


## Raven Knight

I was in a car, a passenger driving down the street.  It was the neighborhood of a house where I used to live.  There were two other people in the car with me.  My mother and MoSh.  We pulled up the driveway and then into the carport of the house where I used to live.  We all got out of the car.  I looked around.  My mom seemed to know exactly where she was going.  She left immediately.  MoSh gave me a strange look.  I didn't know what was going on, either, so I shrugged and followed my mom.

My mom was in the driveway talking to several Japanese men.  They were all speaking very quickly.  They also seemed to be in an intense debate.  After a bit of that they seemed to come to an agreement.  MoSh and I went over to them.  They had a strange setup.  There was a box sitting on the ground, and then a pyramid shaped object on top of the box.  One of the Japanese men was carefully balancing a small cube on top of the pyramid.  With some effort he got it to sit there briefly before it toppled.  There was someone there with a stopwatch.  Apparently he had timed how long the cube had stayed balanced on the pyramid.  Seemed weird to me  A hamster picked the cube off of the ground and carried it back to the top of the box.

My mom did the balancing thing next.  She was very careful about positioning the small cube on top of the pyramid.  She didn't take as long as the men, however.  She got the cube to balance, and it stayed there and stayed there and stayed there until it finally fell to the ground.  There was no doubt that my mother had balanced it longer, no need for the timing.  The Japanese men were annoyed.  They dropped a few curse words before piling into a car like clowns and then driving down the driveway, then they were gone.

My mom said everything in the house was ours.  She said the main thing was the cash, though.  We need to collect the cash.  We all went into the house through the carport door.  We were now in the area where my grandmother had spent much of her time.  The large family room.  Now there was very little furniture.  An old couch was all there was.  There was a stack of cash on the couch.  My mom grabbed the money and then asked MoSh and me what we were waiting for.  She said those assholes would be back, they wouldn't take losing lightly.

MoSh and I headed through the kitchen and into the other side of the house.  In my room there was a stack of cash on my bed.  I picked it up and flipped through it.  MoSh found some money in the closet.  He asked what my mom was going to do with all the money.  I said I had no idea.  He asked if she knew how much there was.  I said I didn't know.  He said maybe we could take a bit for ourselves.  I said maybe, but I couldn't be sure.  We picked up several more stacks of cash and then went into my mom's old room, the old office / spare room, and then into the living room.  We had found quite a few stacks of cash.  Surely a lot of money.  My mom was there with a plastic bag.  She said to hurry and put the money in it and we would get out of here.  Worry about being paid later.  MoSh and I put our money in the bag and then we all headed outside.

Outside, we were no longer alone.  There were several black cars, limos, blocking the driveway.  My mom cursed to herself.  A man stepped out of one of the cars.  A Japanese man.  He had a gun aimed at us.  He said we should hand over the money.  My mom muttered that they were going to kill us anyway.  MoSh changed into a huge snake a cobra.

The Japanese man was clearly shocked.  The huge cobra slithered down the driveway, picked up the limos in its huge mouth, and tossed them aside as if they were mere toys.  The man who had been standing outside with the gun was slack jawed.  The gun dropped from his hands.  MoSh turned around and hissed loudly in his face.  That seemed to break his paralysis and he ran directly towards my mother and me.  I could clearly see a dark wet spot spreading between his legs.  He had pissed his pants!  I couldn't help but laugh at that.  He looked at my mom, then at me, and then ran off into the desert in a seemingly random direction.  MoSh turned back to a human.

"Why don't you ever do something like that?" my mom asked me, indicating MoSh, "It would do you well to turn into a snake now and then."

I rolled my eyes and headed down the driveway.  Everything faded to black and I woke.

----------


## Man of Shred

::chuckle::  @ the ending line from you mom!

----------


## Samael

Well, #34 has been disproven. 

No, not that rule 34.

----------


## Raven Knight

> Well, #34 has been disproven. 
> 
> No, not that rule 34.



Just to clarify:

On the list:
The Top 100 Things I'd Do
If I Ever Became An Evil Overlord

#34.  I will not turn into a snake. It never helps.  ::lol::

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Well, #34 has been disproven. 
> 
> No, not that rule 34.



EPIC LULZ.

Weird synchro: I watched American Psycho with Angel on Sunday (or Saturday) in which the killer chases a woman down a square-spiral staircase, and drops a chainsaw on her, killing her. 

So, do you think that was your mom or a DC?

----------


## Raven Knight

> EPIC LULZ.
> 
> Weird synchro: I watched American Psycho with Angel on Sunday (or Saturday) in which the killer chases a woman down a square-spiral staircase, and drops a chainsaw on her, killing her. 
> 
> So, do you think that was your mom or a DC?



I don't think I have ever shared a dream with my mom, so I am thinking she was most likely a DC.  :Shades wink:

----------


## Raven Knight

Note:  My plans this night were to go meet up with MoSh and then go share a dream with a dreamer from another forum, Lonewolf.  I am just getting over the last of my cold, still have some congestion, but I decided I'd try for my WILD anyhow and make it last as long as I could.  I used my light / sound machine and slipped into a WILD

I was in the biodome on the moon.  I looked around.  My first stop would be to go see MoSh.  He has a better connection with Lonewolf, so maybe it would work better if he opens the portal.  Nomad was there with me.  He said he wanted to go with me on my shared dream with Lonewolf.  I didn't see a problem there, so I said I was going to see MoSh first, and then we were going to go find Lonewolf.  I opened a portal to MoSh's inner world and we both went through it

On the other side I was in MoSh's inner world.  Nomad and I went over to see MoSh.  MoSh asked why Nomad had come.  I said he wanted to share a dream with Lonewolf, too.  MoSh seemed hesitant about something.  I was having trouble breathing.  MoSh said something, but I was now focused on trying to breathe.  Damn it!  Was my body getting stuffed up already?  Was this going to wake me up so soon?  I made a point to breathe through my mouth.  Even if my physical body was congested I should still be able to breathe through my mouth instead of extending the dream, however, I only succeeded in making myself cough which woke me up.

----------


## Man of Shred

Lonewolf dreams with mainly the people in the Raven circle at his forum.

 oh yeah... That's when nomad wanted to get dream drunk with me.

----------


## Raven Knight

I was driving in my car at night.  I knew where I was and where I was going.  I was driving through the northern part of my home state, Arizona.  I was heading home to Tucson.  I kept going, not seeing any reason to do a reality check.  I was getting tired.  Maybe I should stop for the night My mom would be expecting me home but it would be better to just call her from a hotel and tell her I was too tired to go on rather than get in a massive wreck on the way home.  I watched the side of the road for a while until I spotted a nice little motel on the side of the road.  I pulled off of the main road and up to the motel.

The motel was very nice.  Each room was its own little cottage.  I went to the office and paid, the price was very reasonable.  I then followed the man to my cottage.  It didn't seem odd that he was taking me to the cottage rather than just giving me a key and a room number.  We arrived at the cottage fairly quickly.  He unlocked the door and handed me the keys as we went inside.

The inside of the cottage was amazing.  It looked like something I might see in a five star resort!  A huge, luxurious bed, beautiful furniture, there was a computer hooked up on a desk with a sign that said internet access was high speed and free, a small refrigerator with a sign that said the drinks inside were free wow even most expensive hotels usually charge for the drinks from the mini-fridge!  I also noticed that the inside of the room was much larger than it had appeared from the outside.

Looking at all of this I thought maybe this was all a sign  Maybe I was dreaming  I pinched my nose and tried to breathe.  I couldn't breathe with my nose pinched.  Damn.  I must be awake.  Oh, well.  I would just enjoy the room for the night.  I let go of my nose.  I still couldn't breathe.  But why?  I should be able to breathe fine now It felt like my sinuses were really congested.  I looked around the room for some tissues.  I didn't see any.  A luxury room with free internet and drinks but no tissues?  I asked the man where the tissues were.  He said those cost extra.  That seemed odd.  I was going to go ahead and pay for tissues when my congestion woke me up.

----------


## Raven Knight

I was in a car driving down a road at night.  My mom was driving.  I didnt know where we were going.  I peered out the window into the darkness.  I couldn't shake the feeling that someone was watching us.  I looked back at my mother and asked her where we were going.  She said she just wanted to see where this road led.  We continued driving in silence.  I saw a road turning off to the right.  I saw the street sign.  The road was called 'Back Ass' and immediately turned back the way we were coming from.  I told my mother she had just missed the turn to go back.  She said she wasn't ready to go back.  I continued peering off into the darkness, looking for what made me feel like we were being watched.  I saw nothing out there but darkness.

After we had passed two more instances of 'Back Ass' road turning off to the right, my mom finally pulled up and stopped next to the third instance of 'Back Ass' that we found.  She said maybe she was ready to go back.  I saw something outside moving.  I got out of the car to look closer.  It was gone.  What was I looking for?  My mom turned the car around and left as if she hadn't noticed me get out.  Hey!  Come back!  I chased after the car but she disappeared into the distance, heading back up the road we had arrived on.  Damn!

I looked at the sign at the corner that read 'Back Ass' on it.  I had the idea it would be shorter to take that road back than to follow the road we had come in on.  I started walking down Back Ass.  There wasn't really much of a road there.  It was more like a couple of tracks through the wild.  It was hard to see where I was going in the dark.  I was silently cursing at my mom for leaving me behind there.  I wondered if maybe I should wait for a bit maybe she would notice that I had gotten out of the car and then come back for me no.  There's no way she could've left and not realized I wasn't in the car.  That was too obvious, she had done it on purpose.

I continued walking down the road a bit farther.  I heard a motor approaching.  I looked around to see.  Was my mom coming back?  No.  It didn't sound like a car.  It sounded more like a motorcycle.  As the sound came closer a light came into view.  A motorcycle pulled up next to me and stopped.  It was a kick-ass Harley Davidson!  As it stopped all I could think of to say at first was, "Nice bike!"

Now I looked at the man on the motorcycle.  He looked like a biker.  He was a pretty big guy with long black hair and he looked rather tough.  He was all dressed in black leather.  A lot of people would've said he looked kind of intimidating or creepy, but I didn't sense any hostility or any reason to be afraid.  He wanted to know what I was doing out there.  I said I was lost, I had come out with my mother and we had gotten separated.  He said not to just stand there, get on the other motorcycle and come on.  Other motorcycle?  I didn't see another but I did see another motorcycle.  It was impossibly right there behind the first.

The second motorcycle was also a kick-ass Harley.  I got on it, thinking it was so cool that I was getting to ride a Harley.  The fact I have never ridden a motorcycle didn't occur to me, nor did it seem to matter.  I worked it as if I had always known how.  I followed the man on his motorcycle down what passed for the road.  We rode for a while and then the man stopped.  I wondered why.  He got off and went over to a small pond.  Maybe a watering hole for cattle or other animals.  There was a dog drinking from the pond.  A golden retriever.  Suddenly a tendril of the water reached up and grabbed the dog.  The dog disappeared into the pond with a brief yelp.

The man was looking at the pond strangely.  The form of a woman stood from the water.  She said she needed to talk to the man, she was looking to get his help.  He gave her a dirty look in response.

"I don't think I'll be doing that," he said, crouching down by the pond, "You see, a spirit like you once took a best friend of mine and I'm still pretty pissed off about that."  He sounded menacing when he said he was still pissed off, like it was more of a threat.

There was a splash of water and the dog came flying back out.  It landed on the ground, stood up, shook the excess water off, and then trotted over and thanked the man by licking his face.  I was thinking it was sure a cute dog when everything around me faded to black and I woke.

----------


## Raven Knight

I was in my house with my mother and a couple of other people.  I was looking out the window, which was covered with iron bars and razor wire.  These things aren't there IWL, but I didn't really notice them.  They had to be put up to keep the creatures out.  The zombies.  The world was being taken over by zombies, and without weapons we would be as good as dead out there.  My mom and a woman were talking to each other.  I wasn't really paying any attention to what they were saying, but I interrupted them when I saw a dirty looking group of people walking up beside the house in the back.  They didn't look like zombies

All of use went to the back door and opened the inner door.  That left the outer door still secured, and that was the one with the iron bars and razor wire.  But we could now talk to the people outside.  There was a man and a woman and a couple of kids, all so covered with dirt they might as well have been made of dirt.  They were asking for water.  Water was one of the most precious resources in this zombie-infested world, and we were fortunate enough to have found a natural spring right under our home, so we had plenty of water for now.  We could share.

The woman went to get a few bottles of water and then came back with several bottles of water.  She was telling the people that was all we could spare, but please take the bottles.  My mom kept her from opening the door.  She said as soon as the door was open they would come in, kill us, and take all of our food and water.  The man swore he wouldn't do that.  He said he just wanted some water for his family, please.  The woman said she wanted to help.  We finally reached an agreement that the dirty family would step away from the door about 20 feet, we would crack the door and slip the water bottles out, and then secure the door, and then they could come and claim the water.  This seemed to make everyone happy.  So we did this, but as they were doing that I woke up, once again with congested sinuses.

----------


## Raven Knight

I was in a classroom with Allison.  We were at one of the computers working on our project.  Our project was awesome!  It was a fully 3D space game, and the piece from it had sweet graphics and a beautiful explosion when the enemy ship was destroyed.  There were still a few things I wanted to fix, and a few things Allison wanted to fix.  But it was due today, and there would be no problem submitting this.

While we were tinkering with the project, Dennis came over and looked at the screen.  He stared at our project for a while and then shook his head.  He asked how he was supposed to compete with that.  Allison said he's not.  I said it's not really a competition, we're all doing our own projects to get our own individual grades.  He said it wouldn't matter.  Once the instructor saw ours, his would get a definite 'F' right away.  I said fine, we could go last then.  And I really didn't think the instructor was going to compare our projects like that… it would be a rotten thing to do.  Dennis went over to his computer.  I briefly saw his project, and it actually was pretty good… but then he turned off the computer and walked out, leaving all of his stuff behind.  I was hoping he'd saved the work, because once he'd gotten out of his slump he'd surely want it back.

Taylor came over to our computer.  He said our project was awesome.  He said his would've been better, but he's been sick so he hasn't been putting as much time into it as he probably should've.  He said he was sure our project would win, so we could have the prize right now.  Prize?  This really was a competition?  He handed me a golden microchip.  The chip was tiny.  It looked so easy to lose.  The instructor came over and I jumped… and the chip was gone.  DAMN!  Where was it?

I started crawling on the floor, inspecting it very closely.  It was shiny… maybe I could find it…  I looked and looked until my eyes were stinging from the effort, or at least my left eye was stinging.  I got up and rubbed the eye, but that made it hurt even more.  Allison was staring at me.  She looked at my eye and smirked.

"You have a microchip in your eye," she said.  She said she would pluck it out and put it in a case for safe keeping.  I was glad it hadn't been lost, but I wondered how it had gotten in my eye.  I woke up here.

----------


## Raven Knight

I was with a friend at a game store.  We were browsing around, looking at the different kinds of games.  There were board games, dice games, card games, video games every conceivable kind of game.  My friend was looking at a strange game.  It projected holograms of lights.  Touching the holograms created a response.  The light you touched would toggle on or off, as would all the lights in that row or column.  It was a simplistic but challenging puzzle game made in 3D holographic form.  It was interesting, but not for the $100 they were charging!

My friend and I moved on to the next display and started playing an action game.  There was a character climbing the buildings of an abandoned city using parkour.  He was jumping impossibly high, grabbing onto impossibly tiny ledges, and maneuvering around the city as easily as most people maneuver around their own house.  Easier, even.  I decided to try the game.  As I played it I felt my awareness shift into the game.  I was not playing from outside the console, I was now inside the game itself.  Awesome!

I was climbing the buildings of the city, which had been evacuated of all civilians due to a shadow demon invasion.  I was looking for the shadow demon.  I wasn't wearing a flashy costume, but I knew I was the closest thing to a super hero this city and this world was going to get.  And I wasn't going to let them down!

I got to the top of a building and looked over the cityscape.  I saw the target.  He was towering over the buildings like a giant.  He was slamming his fists into one of the buildings until nothing but rubble remained.  He moved on to the next building.  Apparently he just liked smashing stuff  I fired a blast of light energy at him.  It hit him and got his attention.  He came immediately after me.

I now spent quite a bit of time running around, ducking behind, and climbing over the buildings as I dodged dark energy blasts from the shadow demon and avoided getting physically crushed under his giant fists when he brought them down like a huge hammer.  It wasn't having a lot of apparent effect, but I knew instinctively that it was gradually weakening him.  I just had to keep my own energy up long enough to beat him.  He was hard to follow sometimes.  He would turn completely into a shadow and then fly around to a position behind me.

I had been evading and attacking for a while when the shadow demon did just that.  He turned to a shadow and appeared right behind me, next to the building I was on.  He raised his two clenched fists and brought them down on the roof of the building almost crushing me.  I rolled out of the way at the last minute.  The building didn't fare so well.  It collapsed, and I fell down with it into the rubble.  I wasn't hurt by the fall, but it was clear to me that I couldn't fight this giant from street level.  I had to get back up a building and fast.  I ran at and jumped up at one of the buildings, scaling the side of it as fast as I could.  I got to the top and looked for the giant.

He was right on top of me!  His fists were coming down at me again!  I ran and jumped to a neighboring building.  I jumped backwards and fired blasts of light energy as I flew.  Surprisingly my attacks still hit their target of course I had a huge target to aim at!  I landed on my ass, but I did a backwards summersault and got up immediately.  I continued firing energy blasts at the shadow demon.  I had the idea it was getting close.  I almost expected to see a life bar appear above the thing's head indicating it was almost dead.  That didn't happen.  What did happen is the thing tried to block me from hitting it in the head, and then it turned into a shadow.  I kept firing at the faster moving shadow until I hit it in the center.  The hit to the center of the shadow caused it to turn into a vortex.  The shadow demon collapsed into itself and was completely gone.

I stood on top of the building where I had been attacking from.  I had stopped the shadow demon.  I looked around at the destroyed buildings.  They couldn't blame me for that, could they?  The shadow demon had done that I had stopped it from destroying everything!  I wasn't sure what kind of a response I would get when the people started coming back.  I didn't really care.  I was thinking I might just turn and be gone before anyone showed up.  I didn't want ridicule, and I didn't care to be celebrated and honored.  I turned around and looked where the sun was setting.  I ran towards the end of the building and jumped off of it to a neighboring building, then to another, and the last time I jumped everything faded to black and I woke.  But as I was waking up I heard a voice in my head saying,

"That game was made by Outer Realms Software, you know," a woman said, "Awesome!"

----------


## Baron Samedi

I WANT TO PLAY THE PARKOUR GAME!

I have been having a lot of dreams of riding the Juarcycle (which is Jo) but, I don't think that was me. It sounds more like MoSh.

----------


## Raven Knight

> I WANT TO PLAY THE PARKOUR GAME!
> 
> I have been having a lot of dreams of riding the Juarcycle (which is Jo) but, I don't think that was me. It sounds more like MoSh.



You can play it in a dream whenever you want, or IWL as soon as Outer Realms Software makes it!  :Cheeky: 

And I actually think the biker was Lonewolf... I can't be sure since I don't know him very well, but I'm pretty sure it wasn't MoSh... I do know him in dreams.  :Cheeky:

----------


## WarriorTiger

Cool!!! Maybe we can make it?

----------


## Raven Knight

> Cool!!! Maybe we can make it?



From what that voice said, we ARE going to make it!  Let's hope it was prophetic...  :Cheeky:

----------


## RAMIBE

I wanna play.  :Sad:  I have Dream money to pay for it?  ::D:  lolol  ::D:

----------


## Raven Knight

> I wanna play.  I have Dream money to pay for it?  lolol



We should set it up in the city on the moon... and no need for money, everything in that city is totally FREE!  :Cheeky:

----------


## Loaf

> We should set it up in the city on the moon... and no need for money, everything in that city is totally FREE!



Or you could just spawn money.  :tongue2:

----------


## RAMIBE

> We should set it up in the city on the moon... and no need for money, everything in that city is totally FREE!



I still need to learn to lucid  :smiley:  unless you jump into my dreams and be like RAM your dreaming pinch your nose and suffocate!!! I'll be like wth and realize and jump to the moon.  ::D:

----------


## Raven Knight

This is a run-through of a game level Allison and I made in UDK (Unreal Development Kit) for a school project.  We did some of the actual design work using lucid dreams!  :Cheeky:  We set up and explored both the light and the dark sides here, which we refer to as the Temple of Gawn (the light) and the Temple of Nevergawn (the dark).  We're pretty happy with the results.  Not bad for our first attempt with UDK!  :boogie: 

Shadow Worlds

----------


## Man of Shred

Not bad is putting it lightly. OMG the part with the church pughs. I remember being there in dreams a few times now!

----------


## Robot_Butler

Cool video  ::D:   What a fun idea.  I would love to see more stuff like this, based on dreams.  I feel like most visual art that is considered "dream-like" bears little resemblance to real dreams.

----------


## WarriorTiger

Absolutely a great run through! Looks good and I am proud to say... WE RULE!!

----------


## Raven Knight

Note:  I failed to slip into a WILD this night or I completely forgot the WILD!  Either way, the first dream I remember of the night is not my usual lucid

I was in a martial arts class.  Everyone there was wearing their white martial arts uniforms.  There were many different colored belts there indicating many different skill levels.  I looked down at what I was wearing and saw I was dressed as an Assassin.  I wondered why I had come to my martial arts class dressed as an Assassin and so was my sensei.  He came over to me and said that didn't look like a martial arts uniform to him.

"Does this look like a costume party to you?!" the sensei barked at me, sounding like a military drill sergeant, "I'd tell you that you have to train naked today if it wasn't for the fact looking at your flabby body would make the other students sick!  Now fall in line!"

I wondered if he realized I had a hidden blade  I got in line and fiddled with my hidden blade.  It was sharp.  I was thinking it had sharpened up nicely.  When I was fiddling with the knife the sensei yelled at me again.

"Stop fucking around, Knight!" he yelled.

I was having the urge to burry my hidden blade in his gut.  I started going through the drills with the rest of the class.  It was tiring and rather boring.  I started slacking off due to being bored.  This didn't go unnoticed by the sensei.  The sensei came over and stood in my face, apparently trying to look intimidating.  I was not intimidated.  He told me to do a specific move.  I knew the move perfectly, and I performed it perfectly.

"What the FUCK was that supposed to be?" the sensei barked at me, "Never have I seen a more pathetic attempt!"  He did the move.  It looked like exactly what I had done.

"That's what I did!" I said.

"You did a pathetic imitation of that!" the sensei barked.  And then he pulled me to the front of the class.  "Let us all use this pathetic loser as an example of what NOT to do!"  Everyone laughed.

"I did it right," I grumbled as I played with my hidden blade oh, the temptation  I was feeling angry and humiliated at the same time.

"You will never be a martial artist!" the sensei barked as he shoved me into one of the other students.  That student shoved me back to the sensei.

I don't know if I can say this was entirely an accident when I got shoved forward to the sensei, I was still playing with my hidden blade.  The blade was out when I reached the sensei and the blade was buried up to the hilt in his gut.  He got a sudden look of surprise and pain on his face.  He slumped against me now.  Everyone else in the room was staring at me.  Now what?  Was he going to die?  Was I going to be in trouble for murder?  Or just attempted?  My question was answered when the sensei coughed up some blood and then went limp, falling off of my hidden blade and to the floor.  The blade retracted.  All of the students ignored me and ran to the sensei's body.  They were moaning and crying.  I took advantage of the chance to leave the room.  But where would I go?  I was thinking I was in deep shit when I woke.

----------


## Loaf

> All of the students ignored me and ran to the sensei's body.  They were moaning and crying.  I took advantage of the chance to leave the room.



 :Big laugh:

----------


## Raven Knight

Note:  My goal was to meet up with MoSh at his place for a big party.  Before that I was going past Allison's to pick her up or maybe she would be on the moon.  I fell asleep with my light / sound machine on and managed to slip into a WILD

I was in the biodome on the moon.  I didn't have to wonder why I had been sent there.  Allison was sitting there playing with a ball of fire.  She absorbed it and got up when she saw me.  She said she was beginning to wonder if I was going to make it.  I said she must've been early.  I opened a portal to MoSh's inner world

On the other side we were inside MoSh's house.  There were quite a few people there.  Allison looked around, and headed off as if she had spotted someone she wanted to talk to.  I wandered through the house, making my way through the crowds.  I looked around the room.  I saw some familiar faces.  I spotted Asuka talking to someone I don't know.  I saw MoSh talking to Nomad.  I continued wandering in the crowd.  There were too many people I didn't recognize.  I didn't really like it.  I was wondering if anyone would notice if I disappeared.  No, I wanted to at least say hi to MoSh and Nomad before I left.  I had come here to see MoSh, after all.

I continued walking and soon found myself in the kitchen.  There was not an exposed area of counter.  It was all covered with bottles and plates.  Booze and goodies.  Some of the goodies looked like chocolate.  I went towards some of them.  I saw someone else familiar.  Loaf was at the other end of one of the counters downing a bottle of unidentified liquid.  Without thinking I picked up the empty bottle and looked at it.  It was alcohol.  I looked at the bottle, then at Loaf great.  He was getting dream-drunk.  Whatever, it was just a dream.  Dream or not, when I tried one of the bottles I found it still tasted like shit.  Back to the chocolate.  I grabbed some cookies and went into the living room again.

There was a cold draft now.  I saw a rather large and intimidating man with long black hair standing beside an open door.  He was smoking, the smoke was wafting out the door.  That was a plus  I went over to another table.  There were small chocolates there, but only a couple.  I ate them they were chocolate covered cherries.  Delicious!  Dark chocolate!  Juicy cherry!  Too bad there were only two of them  I stood near the table drinking a soda.  I couldn't remember where I had gotten the soda.

I was there when Loaf wandered into the living room.  He didn't act drunk  he came over to me and asked if I knew how to get out of there.  I said just the usual the door (I pointed at the open door), a portal, teleport, wake up  Asuka came over with a bowl of more of the chocolate covered cherries.  I took a few and ate them.  She gave a couple to Loaf.  He put one in his mouth, chewed it briefly and spat it out on the floor.  Asuka looked puzzled.  She ate one.  She shrugged as she set the bowl down and left.  Loaf turning down chocolate?  What's next?  Gabrielle turning down chocolate?  Mary and Marty turning down a fight?  The apocalypse must be fast approaching  A dog crawled from the crowd and ate Loaf's half chewed candy.  Does chocolate hurt dogs in dreams?

Loaf wandered off towards the fire.  I followed Asuka.  Something had seemed off about her.  I caught up with her near the kitchen.  She looked a bit zoned.  I asked her if she was ok.  She didn't respond right away and then she suddenly looked over at me and smiled brightly.  She said she was fine.  Maybe a bit tired, but she had just been stopping for a breather.  She asked where MoSh was and disappeared into the crowd.

I wandered again.  I was getting a bit too warm so I wandered over near the open door.  The man there was still smoking.  Loaf was there with him.  Loaf told him to shut the door because he was letting the warm air out.  The man didn't answer.  He just gave Loaf a rather nasty looking glare  He blew smoke in Loaf's face, and the smoke got pulled out the open door immediately.  I didn't hear Loaf say anything else.  He just backed away from the man and disappeared into the crowd.  I went over to the man and said a polite excuse me because I wanted to go outside, but I didn't want to be offensive.  He said of course, and called me Raven.  He said we would have to talk longer in dreams sometime.  I stopped in the doorway and looked back at the man.  Was he familiar?  Actually he kind of was but I couldn't place a name.  I said sure, and headed out into the cold air, which felt very good right now.  It was snowy.  I threw a couple of snowballs off into the street.  I heard a voice from the house.  I looked and saw Loaf.

"Raven!" he called, sounding happy, "You escaped!  Don't forget the rest of us!"  It was about here that I woke.

----------


## Loaf

Yeah, it was snowing. But the fire was very warm. At least that guy was polite enough to let the smoke get sucked outside.
I agree, there were a lot of unknown faces there. Wasn't very comfortable, especially because I was convinced I was being poisoned and held hostage.

----------


## Samael

> I was in a martial arts class. Everyone there was wearing their white martial arts uniforms. There were many different colored belts there indicating many different skill levels. I looked down at what I was wearing and saw I was dressed as an Assassin. I wondered why I had come to my martial arts class dressed as an Assassin and so was my sensei. He came over to me and said that didn't look like a martial arts uniform to him.
> 
> "Does this look like a costume party to you?!" the sensei barked at me, sounding like a military drill sergeant, "I'd tell you that you have to train naked today if it wasn't for the fact looking at your flabby body would make the other students sick! Now fall in line!"



*stares*

No, seriously.

I'm sorry, my brain short circuited for a moment. I had a dream a couple nights ago where I showed up to karate class wearing some odd _Bleach_-style robe and being yelled at by my sensei. And after that, I actually was more or less half-naked.

Involuntary manslaughter did not occur to me at the time. Maybe all martial arts students have this dream, idk.

----------


## Raven Knight

This is just a few links to some music I made for video games I am creating for school projects... kind of random to be put in a dream journal, but I hear a lot of music in my dreams.  Since I don't recall hearing these IWL before playing them, I may have heard them in a dream...

Game Song 1

Game Song 2

Game Song 3

Game Song 4

----------


## Raven Knight

Note:  I fell asleep with the initial goal being to find Asuka and do some healing on her since MoSh said she has been acting a bit strange lately.  I fell asleep with my light / sound machine and slipped into a WILD

I was in MoSh's inner world.  I have been there quite a bit recently and I have come to recognize it quite well.  MoSh was there, as was Asuka.  We were in the living room of MoSh's house.  Asuka saw me come in.  She didn't look pleased to see me.  She got up and left the room almost immediately.  I called after her to wait a minute.  She said I could get my own cookies.  They were in the kitchen.  I tried to tell her I wasn't there for cookies, I was there because I wanted to do a healing spell on her, but she had already disappeared up the stairs.

MoSh looked concerned.  He said she had been acting strangely for this whole dream.  It seemed he was at least partially lucid right now.  I asked him if he was going to remember me this time.  He asked what difference that made.  He said we were here for Asuka, not to make sure he remembered me.  I gave him a brief dirty look before heading up the stairs after Asuka.  MoSh followed me up, apparently not noticing my dirty look.

I found Asuka in Shawna's room.  They were just sitting on the bed together.  I entered the room and both of them looked up at me.  They turned their attention to MoSh when he entered the room behind me.  Asuka asked MoSh if he wanted to do something that would get her really turned on.  He seemed surprised by that question.

"No!" MoSh said after a brief hesitation, "We're here to heal the two of you, nothing else."

"Awww," Asuka said, "I like it when you play with our dogs."

I went over near Asuka.  I focused on being able to see her energy aura both hers and Shawna's  Asuka's was a strange color kind of *a dark reddish orange*, a mixture of her normal golden energy with red and dark energy is what it appeared to be.  Red and dark energies are both negative energies.  That was what needed to be cleared out.  I could see similar contamination in Shawna's energy, though it didn't appear to be as much.  I focused on the song Touch My Heart.  The usual golden energy formed around the room and was flowing through both Asuka and Shawna.  I noticed MoSh was also doing a healing spell.  The golden energy flowed through the room until the spells were done.  At that point Asuka's and Shawna's energy seemed normal.

"That looks like they will be ok," I told MoSh, "So maybe now you can just remember this dream."

"I want to remember Asuka," MoSh said.

I was feeling slightly frustrated that he never remembers the dreams I visit him in.  "So if I rip my clothes off, then Asuka's clothes off, and we have hot and wild girl on girl sex right here in front of you will you remember both of us then?"

MoSh just stared at me Asuka turned a bit red  Shawna was giggling into a pillow.

"I didn't think so," I said, "So I'm not going to do that.  I got stuff to do, so I will see you in a dream a bit later.  Just make sure you forget that one, too.  Be consistent."  I opened a portal and went through it.  I was looking to find the chest that had been taken from Lonewolf.  Instead of getting to where it might be, however, I woke.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> *stares*
> 
> No, seriously.
> 
> I'm sorry, my brain short circuited for a moment. I had a dream a couple nights ago where I showed up to karate class wearing some odd _Bleach_-style robe and being yelled at by my sensei. And after that, I actually was more or less half-naked.
> 
> Involuntary manslaughter did not occur to me at the time. Maybe all martial arts students have this dream, idk.



You are beginning to sync up with us, man! Awesome.





> "That looks like they will be ok," I told MoSh, "So maybe now you can just remember this dream."
> 
> "I want to remember Asuka," MoSh said.
> 
> I was feeling slightly frustrated that he never remembers the dreams I visit him in.  "So if I rip my clothes off, then Asuka's clothes off, and we have hot and wild girl on girl sex right here in front of you will you remember both of us then?"
> 
> MoSh just stared at me Asuka turned a bit red  Shawna was giggling into a pillow.
> 
> "I didn't think so," I said, "So I'm not going to do that.  I got stuff to do, so I will see you in a dream a bit later.  Just make sure you forget that one, too.  Be consistent."  I opened a portal and went through it.  I was looking to find the chest that had been taken from Lonewolf.  Instead of getting to where it might be, however, I woke.[/COLOR]



Oh, the things we say in dreams!  :laugh:

----------


## Baron Samedi

> This is a run-through of a game level Allison and I made in UDK (Unreal Development Kit) for a school project.  We did some of the actual design work using lucid dreams!  We set up and explored both the light and the dark sides here, which we refer to as the Temple of Gawn (the light) and the Temple of Nevergawn (the dark).  We're pretty happy with the results.  Not bad for our first attempt with UDK! 
> 
> Shadow Worlds



I am really proud of you both! Great job, ladies! I want to get a better look at the statues.

----------


## WarriorTiger

> I went over near Asuka.  I focused on being able to see her energy aura both hers and Shawna's  Asuka's was a strange color kind of *a dark reddish orange*, a mixture of her normal golden energy with red and dark energy is what it appeared to be.  Red and dark energies are both negative energies.



Red isn't always a negative energy.

----------


## Raven Knight

> Red isn't always a negative energy.



I know it can also be fire, but I could tell it wasn't elemental energy... it was the red energy from the Courts of Chaos.  :Eek:  And that particular kind is negative.

----------


## Raven Knight

I was on a beach.  I liked that.  I looked around to see if I was alone there.  I wasn't.  It was a beautiful day.  There was a cool breeze blowing off of the ocean.  I could smell the ocean air.  It was very realistic.  I walked down the beach towards the others.  I saw Nomad, MoSh, and Allison.  I went over to Allison and asked what was going on.  She looked at me strangely.  Nomad took off down the beach.  He said it was over here.  We all followed him.  Nomad changed into a large dog and began digging.  He dug a large hole, throwing sand everywhere.  Some of it hit me in the face.  I spat out a mouthful of sand.

"Nomad!" I said, "Watch it!"

Nomad finished digging his hole and pulled out a chest.  It was a plain looking gray chest like the one in the previous dream.  There was a lock on it.  There seemed to be a strange energy emanating from it.  Nomad immediately took a hammer and smashed it open.  A golden light shone from the chest.

"What the FUCK do you think you're doing?" MoSh yelled at Nomad.

"All the secrets of the greatest oneiromancer ever  are now mine!" Nomad yelled maniacally, "And now I'll eat them all up!"  He dove face first into the chest and began eating something.  It reminded me of a horse at a hay trough…

"What the fuck?" Allison asked.

"I have no clue," I told her.

Someone else showed up now.  He said now that the chest was open he wanted it back.  I was assuming that might be Cusp.  He was glaring at Nomad, who said no, the secrets are all his.  Cusp said he has abilities far greater than any of us.  He said he has had many lifetimes to practice, his battle tactics are completely instinctive, and he was the greatest dreamer in some place I have never heard of.

"Hey!" I said, as the quote seemed far too appropriate, "You talk a lot!  You must be weak!" as originally spoken by Krillin in Dragonball Z.

Cusp didn't even seem to notice me.  He changed form.  He was a strange octopus type thing with an orb at the end of each tentacle.  Each orb had an image.  One had a beautiful scenery in it, another had a couple having hot and wild sex, another had some playing cards, another had someone being tortured, one was full of adorable kittens and puppies… it was really seeming pointless.

"Is there a point to that?" Allison asked me.

"I don't know…" I said, "Maybe the point is its pointlessness.  Try to confuse people."

Nomad grew astral tendrils of his own and smashed Cusp back together.  I hit him with a bolt of lightning, Allison set him on fire, and MoSh changed to a cobra and bathed him in green flames.  At the same time, Nomad shrunk him down farther and shoved him into the chest.  He closed it and locked it.

"The secrets are all mine!" Cusp said from inside the chest, "They're all… wait… there are no secrets in here!  You fucking bastards will pay for… mmm… chocolate…"

"Chocolate?" I asked, "Why does he get all the chocolate?"

Chocolate coins rained on my head.  I ate some.  Yum.

"What's going on?" MoSh demanded.  Nomad opened a portal and threw Cusp through it into his own inner world.

"It was just a fake to keep him out of the way while we looked for the real chest," Nomad said.

"I thought we were doing a healing spell…" I said.

"We are," Basara said.  He was there too, now.  He said he had charged the chocolates with positive energy.

We all followed the chest through the portal.  There was another beach.  We found where the chest was really hidden now.  There was no further interference.  MoSh said we just had to take it back to Lonewolf.  He opened another portal and we went through… into some kind of throne room.  Lonewolf, who still looked to me like a tough biker guy, was sitting on a throne.  I rolled my eyes.  What is it with these people and dreaming themselves to be some kind of royalty?  Seriously?  I'll pass on that one.

MoSh gave Lonewolf the chest, bowing to him.  I was thinking he had better not be expecting me to bow… it's not going to happen.  At least not while I'm lucid…  Lonewolf thanked MoSh and then ate the chest.  Other dreamers also seem to like eating a lot of weird shit… Lonewolf said he secrets were safe now and laughed.

"So what's so funny?" I asked him.

Lonewolf said there was no joke… all the chests were fake.  There are no secrets except for the ones he keeps inside his own mind.  I asked then why was it so important to get it back?  Allison was pissed.  She said she could have been spending quality time with Janet or Xena.  She called Lonewolf an asshole.  Lonewolf said he had to be sure about those around him, who would be loyal and who would not.

"Have you ever listened to Linkin Park?" I asked Lonewolf, "There is a part of their song… Now I see your testing me pushes me away… from the song called Pushing Me Away.  You don't inspire loyalty by being deceptive.  I have a hard time trusting new people… and that caused a big step backwards.  Just so you know that."

Nomad displayed his displeasure by transforming into a giant tiger.  I stroked the cat and told him not to get too angry… it works against him.

MoSh yelled at everyone to stop it.  He said the only reason we were upset is that we don't know the ways of the sorcerer.  What the fuck?

"I've forgotten more about it than you know right now!" I blurted at MoSh, already annoyed by Lonewolf.  I felt myself transform into Queen of Night, not really intentionally, and I had an aura of flaming electrical energy.  MoSh changed to a giant cobra and hissed menacingly in my face.  Getting my annoyance under control, I changed back to my normal form and summoned up a giant tic-tac.  I popped it into MoSh's snake mouth.

"I don't know what you just ate," I said to MoSh, "but your breath STINKS!"

I saw Allison was an armored werewolf beside me.  She changed back to normal now, and was laughing.  MoSh changed back to normal as well.  A minty odor wafted over from him.

Lonewolf said we should see what these so-called sorcerers can do.  Nomad got mad at him.  He said after helping him with the black fists he would have thought Lonewolf would have been friendlier…

The negative energy seemed to disperse from the room.  When I looked back towards Lonewolf, away from MoSh, I saw that Lonewolf was right in front of me.  I did a double take.  He took my hand and kissed it like a prince meeting a princess… wtf?  I couldn't think of a thing to respond to that with…  He said something to Allison, and to Nomad… and he gave MoSh something I couldn't see.  Why the secrecy?  Were he and MoSh working behind our backs?

A couple of DCs brought another chest into the room.  I was thinking I'd had quite enough of chests for now.  Lonewolf opened it and golden light shone out.  He said there weren't secrets in there… just treasure.  He pulled out some amulets.  They were on long chains and looked heavy.  He hung one around each of our necks.  I formed a shield to keep its energy out of me since I didn't know what it was.  I looked at it closely.  It was intertwined coiled golden snakes.  It was quite heavy.  I saw Nomad examining his.  Allison asked me if I thought it could be trusted.  I said I didn't know, but Q and Washu were definitely going to take a look at it before I tried using it in any way or finding out what it was for.  MoSh immediately said it can be trusted.  

"Get your head out of Lonewolf's ass," I said to MoSh without really thinking about it, "If you shove it up any farther, Lonewolf will have to open his mouth for me to see your face!"

I realized I might be being offensive to Lonewolf… and while I choose to be cautious, it wasn't my intent to be offensive, either.  I thanked him for the gift.  I said I don't mean any offense, but as I have said, it takes a bit of time before I can really trust someone new.  I said once Q confirms everything is good, that would be a big step forward.

Allison took hers off.  She said she was going to wait and see what Q and Washu find out.  She slipped it into her pocket.  Everything around me faded to black and I woke.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Awesome! That was a great sync-up we had!

But, a chest from the previous dream? What?

----------


## RAMIBE

Wheres loaf...I liked it when he was in the dreams  ::D: 
aaaand nomad I had a dream about that huge star again, the one i saw last time I saw you and it said If you would like to see nomad you will need to become lucid but I woke up and then realized I was dreaming  :Sad:  Fk this huge star fish looking thing

Edit: I have made a sig of what it sort of looks like if you ever see him ask him some questions for me lol  ::D: 
Like why is he being gay.

----------


## Loaf

> Wheres loaf...I liked it when he was in the dreams



I come and go, by accident usually.  :tongue2:

----------


## Raven Knight

Note:  Tonight I was chatting with MoSh online and it seemed he had a lot of negative energy.  That left me wondering if he might have gotten infected with dark energy somewhere.  Or even if there was no dark energy, the negative energy could still use clearing out.  So this was my first goal in my WILD to heal MoSh  With this in mind I slipped into a WILD

I was in MoSh's inner world.  I was on the street outside of his house.  I looked around to get my bearings.  It is a place I often appear when I go visit MoSh.  I walked up towards the house.  I usually find MoSh there.  As I approached the door it opened.  MoSh was there in the doorway.  He was giving me a dirty look.  I hesitated only a brief instant.  I was looking at MoSh to see if I could see the dark energy.  Any sign of it.  He said he didn't want to talk to me right now and slammed the door.  That wasn't an option.  When someone needs healing, they need healing.  I went to the door and tried to open it.  It was locked.  I used the alohamora spell from Harry Potter to unlock the door and then I went inside.

MoSh was just inside the door, still giving me a dirty look.  He said he thought he had said he didn't want to talk to me.  I said that is fine.  He doesn't need to, just listen to my song.  He said he didn't need healing.  He said he didn't need to see me at all.  He said as a matter of fact, he didn't want to dream with me any more, either so I should just leave his inner world.  I said I don't need permission to come in and heal people because they often don't realize they need healing.  He said there was nothing wrong with him.  I said it didn't matter, even if that was true, the healing spell wouldn't cause any harm so listen to my song.  Asuka came into the room and looked at the two of us.  She told me that this might not be the best time.  I told her I was there to do a healing.

I didn't wait for any more objections I focused on the song Touch My Heart from the Devil Hunter Yohko soundtrack.  The song played through, and the room filled with golden energy.  The golden energy was flowing through everyone there.  Through me, through Asuka, and through MoSh.  I wasn't sure if that was enough I followed Touch My Heart with Full Moonlight.  More golden energy filled the room.  The healing energy was very warm and comforting.  Apparently I wasn't the only one who thought that as MoSh sat down on the couch and seemed to fall asleep.  Asuka went over to him and looked at him.  She asked if he would be ok.  I said I certainly hope so.  I said if not, I would be back to do more healing tomorrow and the next night and the next until it worked until he is ok.  Asuka looked a bit worried.  I was hoping MoSh was ok.  Everything faded to black as I woke.

----------


## Raven Knight

Note:  I fell asleep tonight with a few plans.  My first plan was just to recall some dreams!  My recall has really crapped out lately.  My first goal was to go to the biodome for a group healing, then go visit Allison's inner world and also to visit Pablo's (mowglycdb) inner world.  With these goals in mind I fell asleep, using my light / sound machine and a hypnotic MP3 recorded by MoSh to slip into a WILD

I was in the biodome.  I looked around.  I was alone there.  I walked over to the koi pond and looked into it.  I saw colorful fish swimming around.  It was quite relaxing.  After watching the fish for a bit I returned to where I had appeared and sat down on a bench there.  A few minutes later a portal opened and MoSh came through.  He looked at me strangely.  He had a rather disgusted look on his face.

"I should have known better than to come here," he said in an annoyed manner, "I was hoping you wouldn't be here."

"We're doing a group healing," I said, "Remember?"  I had a feeling that wasn't MoSh.

"I already told you I don't need healing," he said, "And you can't be healed.  And you know something?  Even if I could heal you I wouldn't bother because you're not worth it!  So forget it.  I'm outta here."

"Yeah," I said, "You had better take your lying Templar ass out of my sight before I make things really unpleasant for you.  Maybe I will just have the security system teleport you to a torture chamber where they will show you a new level of hell before you wake up."

MoSh didn't seem to know what to say to that.  I took this as more of a confirmation that he was a fake.

"You know," I said, "You Templar bastards could at least try to be unpredictable.  Try to do something that isn't quite so obvious quite so expected.  You guys are pathetic."  I formed a fireball in my hand and glared at the fake MoSh.  "Let's see how loud you scream as the flesh burns off of your bones"

MoSh hesitated just a bit longer before disappearing.  I dispersed the fireball and continued waiting.  A portal opened, and MoSh came in.  I looked over at the new MoSh.  I asked if he was going to start cursing at me.  He hesitated and then said no.  He said he had meant it when he said he wasn't mad at me  I smiled and said good, this time it looked like he was real.  I went over and hugged MoSh.  MoSh hugged me back.  Ok.  This was definitely the real MoSh.  He asked if I was still feeling cold.  I said not so much now.

A portal opened, and this one produced Basara, who was followed by Nomad.  We did a group healing now, everyone doing their own healing spells.  Golden energy flooded the area, some of it looked like fire.  It was pretty cool looking.  It was warm and relaxing.  I fell asleep right there in the biodome and woke.

----------


## Raven Knight

I picked up the next dream basically where the previous one left off.  I was in the biodome with Allison, MoSh, Nomad, and Basara.  Allison came over to me and asked if I was ready to go.  I said sure.  She grabbed hold of me.  Nomad wanted to know where we were going.  Allison said we were going somewhere private, so don't follow us.  MoSh gave us a really strange look.  Allison said it wasn't what he was thinking  There was a flash of light and the next instant we were in a different place

I looked around the new setting.  It was no longer Allison whose arms were around me it was a man and he was HOT!  I stepped away from him and looked him over.  He had dark hair that was about down to his shoulders, a muscular build he had a leather armor skirt on, muscular legs, and plate armor on his upper body with an engraved emblem that looked like a wolf.  He was laughing a bit now as he looked at me.  I looked at his eyes they were a deep, dark brown and they were beautiful.  There was a light burning inside them that looked like a fire.  He laughed a bit more.

"Raven?" he asked, "Are you in there?"

"Uh yeah," I said, suddenly realizing it was still Allison, just in a different form, "Sure."

"Ok," he said, "You had a rather blank look on your face"

I looked around at my surroundings for the first time.  It looked like a city from the days of ancient Roma.  Since I'm not familiar with the city of Roma, I can't say if it actually was that city or not.  I was now staring at the architecture.  There were DCs roaming all around, they looked like the people from ancient Roma.  They were going about their daily business without paying any attention to Allison or me.  I looked in a reflective pool and saw I was dressed as an Assassin.  I figured that is normal enough for me.

I turned back towards Allison.  She had created a new DC.  This one didn't look like he belonged in ancient Roma.  He looked rather confused.  Allison was looking at her DC, modified his face a bit, then just decided to leave it as it was.  He was a non-descript stupid looking person with short brown hair.  Allison pointed over at some buildings that were rather close together.

"You have a 30 second head start," Allison told the man, "to go into those buildings.  At the center of that area there is a fountain.  If you get to the fountain before we find you (he was indicating both her and me) then you can live.  If not, I'm going to (a pause here) cut you open and strangle you with your own intestines or better than that, see how long I can manage to slow cook your flesh before you die as long as I don't cook any vital organs I imagine you could live through quite a bit of it."  Allison held one hand out, and it glowed red.  A spot on the man's left forearm started smoking slightly.  He cried out in pain and grabbed the smoking arm, staring at Allison in horror.  He said he definitely liked the idea of cooking the man alive.  Allison laughed an evil laugh.

"Your 30 second" Allison started, "No I want more of a challenge than that your minute head start begins now!"

"You're nuts!" the man said.

"You can either spend your minute talking," Allison said, "or running.  It's up to you."

The man ran for it.  He tried to avoid going into the buildings Allison had indicated.  He met with a wall of immovable DCs.  He quickly realized that wasn't going to work and ran down a narrow alley between the closely place buildings.

"The joke's on him," Allison said laughing, "There is no fountain.  The safe spot he'll be looking for doesn't exist!"  He laughed a bit more.  "Ok.  Now the DCs will have all the possible exits covered.  There's no rush in capturing him, let's let him run around like a lost rat for a while."  Allison walked down the same alley the man had taken.  I went with the parkour approach.  I ran to the buildings and jumped / flew up to the top of  one as if I was playing Assassin's Creed.  Down below, DCs blocked off the exit.  The chase was on.

I ran along the tops of some of the buildings, jumping from one building to the next.  I spotted the man down below in the streets.  All of the streets were narrow and winding, it looked much like a maze.  The man seemed to be in a blind panic, not sure where to go.  He would turn down a side street, reach a dead end, double back down a different side street, find another dead end, then go down the first side street again and seem surprised he found the same dead end again.  He clearly wasn't thinking clearly.  I wondered if that was due to the threat of being cooked alive or just because he was a DC  The third time he went down the first side street I jumped down into the path behind him.

"NO!" he yelled as he tripped over his own feet trying to get away.  He seemed glad it was me.

"You do realize you're going around in circles, right?" I said.

"Help me get out of here!" the man said, "That man is crazy!"

"Why would I want to help you do anything?" I asked.

"Didn't you hear what he said he'll do to me?" the man said, "Just point me in the direction of the fountain and I'll never mention that you helped me."

"You want me to show you the way?" I asked, "Ok.  How's this as a guide?"  I jumped up on one of the buildings again, using Damage, Inc. to start a fire behind the man.  He screamed as the flames licked at his back and then he ran from it.  I used the fire to steer him down the path he hadn't taken yet, effectively getting him to stop running in circles.  It wouldn't be any fun if he did that the whole time

I followed the man on the roofs even after the fire went out.  He came to another intersection and spent a bunch of time there trying to decide where to go.  Finally he chose left.  He ran that way and right into Allison.  He skidded to a stop and ran the other way.  A part on his chest was smoking his shirt caught fire and he cast it aside.

So that continued for a while until both Allison and I were bored of it.  I would chase him straight to Allison, Allison would slightly singe some part of the man's body, and then the man would run away again.  Finally we got him cornered in a dead end.  He was backing into the wall, clearly terrified.  Allison said it was time for a cook out.  A spot on the man's face started to smoke slightly.  He screamed and held his arm up.  His arm started to smoke.  He huddled down and his back started to smoke.  He was begging now, saying please don't do it  Allison laughed at him.  Finally the smoking stopped.  Allison said he would make the man a deal.  A battle in the coliseum.  Both of them would have armor, weapons, and allies to back them up.  If he could live through it, he could live.  He seemed to like that idea a bit more than running from an unseen power in the maze.

Allison, the man, and I were teleported again to what looked like an ancient Roman coliseum.  There were more DCs there, the stands were filled with DCs.  There was a woman there.  She was smiling.  She wasn't a DC.  She was very beautiful, she looked like a Roman princess.  Allison told the woman and me that we might want to go take a seat in the stadium.  She said the best seats were reserved for us.  I followed the woman through a passage, but that's all I remember before I woke.

----------


## Raven Knight

I was in a normal looking neighborhood inside my own inner world.  I was lucid.  I remembered my next goal was to go visit Pablo I focused on opening a portal to find Pablo.  A portal opened and I went through it

On the other side I was in a forested area.  I looked around.  It was a quite pretty place.  I wondered where I might find Pablo.  Since Pablo was where I had directed my portal, I figured he was around somewhere.  I started looking through the forest.  It was a very nice day for a walk.

After I had walked a short distance I spotted a fox.  It was a red fox.  The fox looked much like this picture, although it was not snowy where I was.  There was green grass in this forest.  Anyway, the fox was standing in the middle of the path I was on looking at me.  He was just standing there watching me in a very interested manner.  I remembered that Pablo is sometimes a fox

"Pablo?" I asked the fox, unable to keep from feeling slightly silly for talking to a fox and expecting a response.  And I got a response.  The fox seemed pleased.  He jumped around a bit and came right over beside me.  So it was Pablo I was sure of it now.  He stayed a fox and was right beside me.  His fur was soft  I had barely touched his fur when he took off, disappearing into the trees.  I was sure he wanted me to follow him.  But there was no way I would be able to follow him into those trees in my normal form.  The space looked too small even for my normal animal form, which is a panther.  So I chose a different feline.  I changed into a bobcat.

In the form of a bobcat I chased after Pablo, through the trees and grass and bushes.  I finally decided the best thing to do would be to take advantage of being a cat I went up a tree and was jumping from tree to tree with the agility of a cat.  I almost went right past Pablo, I was just having fun experiencing the grace and agility of a cat.  But I didn't quite go past him.  I saw him near a tree down below and executed a pounce.  The result was something anyone who saw it would have both been surprised to see and probably laughed at a bobcat playfully wrestling on the ground with a fox!

We were both standing on the ground, about five feet apart, and it looked like he wanted to chase me now like a game of tag or something.  I didn't have a problem with that.  I was still enjoying being a cat.  So I obliged by running off into the forest and heading for the trees again.  I could see Pablo chasing after me on the ground.  It didn't look like he was following me into the trees.  I wondered if foxes could easily climb trees since they are related to dogs and dogs can't.  I figured in a game of tag it wouldn't be fair just to stay in a place where the other player can't get so I returned to the ground and was now darting between the trees with the quick reflexes of a cat.  Pablo finally caught up with me when I reached a cliff and doubled back.  There was another pounce, and some more playing

Pablo and I were in our human forms now.  Pablo seemed happy.  The forest was peaceful, it was a perfect day to be out there.  I was sitting there chatting with Pablo when a bunny hopped over to him.  He immediately recognized the bunny and picked it up.  It was clearly a tame bunny.  I remembered he had mentioned a bunny he had brought to his inner world a long time ago, and now it appeared they were friends.  The bunny hopped out of Pablo's arms and then came hesitantly over towards me.  Pablo told his bunny friend that there was no need to be afraid, I am also a friend.  The bunny got close enough so I could pet it.  Then it wanted an ear scratch.  I gave the bunny an ear scratch.  The bunny went limp in my lap, clearly content.  There was a mark at the base of the bunny's ear that looked like an old scar.  It clearly was no issue to the bunny, who only acted more content when I continued scratching.  I was still petting the bunny and talking to Pablo when everything faded to black and I woke.

----------


## mowglycdb

If I could thank this more times I would xp a pleasure having you over.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Wow, a psycho, dream, than a cute dream. You have many facets, Raven Knight!

----------


## Raven Knight

Note:  This was a non-lucid dream that was more like viewing a television show in that I wasn't having any actual effect on the course of the dream.  I was merely an observer.

There was a white work van driving recklessly fast along a road similar to the one in this picture.  There was a steep cliff to the driver's side of the road and a steep cliff to the passenger side of the road.  There was a struggle going on inside the front of the van.  I could tell there was the driver, a really big guy, and Ranma Saotome from the anime series Ranma 1/2.

Ranma, the guy in this picture with the black hair, came flying out of the passenger door.  He grabbed hold of the door just in time to keep from falling off of the cliff into the abyss below.

Ranma jumped from the hanging door to the side of the van.  The big guy looked out the open passenger door and closed it.  The driver told the big guy to be sure Ranma had fallen to his death.  The big guy said he must have the driver repeated that the big guy should be sure.

The big guy opened a hatch on the top of the van and exited onto the roof which seemed extremely dangerous considering they were driving down a narrow road at high speeds.  He almost fell off of the van when it hit a pothole and bounced violently.  The pothole was on the passenger side of the van, and it was filled with water from a recent rain.  Ranma managed to hold on to the van through the jolt, but was also splashed with water and he changed into girl-type Ranma, who is the red haired girl in the picture.

The big guy on top of the van managed to get his balance and  looked over the side of the van to see that Ranma wasn't there.  He saw girl-type Ranma hanging on the side of the van and knelt there looking stupid for a couple of minutes before finally speaking, "Who the fuck are you?!"

"Is he gone?" the driver called up.

"Yeah," the big and apparently stupid one said, "But there's a girl here now"

"The girl got out?" the driver yelled, "Get her back!  Don't let her escape!  And don't let her fall, she's useless to us dead!"

The big guy obediently helped girl-type Ranma up onto the top of the van.

"Oh!" girl-type Ranma said in an especially girly voice, "Thank you for helping me.  It's too bad you have to leave so soon"

"Leave?" the big guy asked stupidly as girl-type Ranma took hold of his hand.

"Yeah," girl-type Ranma said, "This is where you get off!"  Girl-type Ranma flipped the big guy off the back of the van.  He fell to the road and hit it hard, rolling a bit before stopping.  He watched the van drive away from him with the most retarded look ever on his face.

Girl-type Ranma went down through the hatch on top of the van and kicked the driver senseless as he dropped in.  He managed to grab the wheel in time to keep from crashing into the mountain or going off the cliff.  He slowed the van at the next wide spot in the road, shoved the unconscious driver out the door, then drove off, leaving him snoozing in the middle of the narrow road.  I was thinking Ranma had successfully rescued the prisoner, who was some girl who was supposedly his fiancé, not Akane or Shampoo or any of the regulars, but a mermaid princess of all things that can turn into a normal human when she wants to!  It was here that I woke up.

----------


## Raven Knight

"Asuka is a main entity that was first contacted by Jimmy Two Hats, she is real and is one that overseers the Raven Dream Clan."  - Lonewolf

MoSh found this post on a different dream forum and wanted to ask Asuka what it means in the dream state.  MoSh wanted me to be there in case he didn't remember the dream, that way I could record it.  Great does that make me a secretary now?   ::lol::  I kept that goal in mind and slipped into a WILD

I was sitting in MoSh's house in his inner world.  MoSh was there, pacing.  I was on the couch.  MoSh was looking at me strangely.  He said I hadn't been there two seconds ago.  I said my dream had just started so I probably hadn't been there two seconds ago.  Asuka came out and saw me sitting on the couch.  She smiled at me and said hello.  She said she hadn't been expecting me this time.  She said usually MoSh tells her when we're going to have visitors but of course it often happens that people come by on the spur of the moment.  She said she usually likes surprise visitors  She set a plate of cookies on the table in front of the couch.  I grabbed a cookie and ate it yum!  Chocolate cookie with white chocolate chips in it!

MoSh looked over at me as I was munching on my second cookie.  He finally repeated the quote Lonewolf had left on the message boards and asked her if she knew anything about what he meant.  Asuka looked puzzled.  She stood there for a couple minutes as if thinking.  She finally said she had known a Johnny Raindrop once, but no Jimmy Two Hats.  She said that name was not familiar to her.  She added that the first time she had ever heard of the Raven Clan was when MoSh had told her about them.  So she didn't know what it could mean unless it was sort of a prediction and she would meet this Jimmy Two Hats person in the future sometime.  MoSh was looking at her strangely.  She went over to MoSh and put her arms around him.  She said he should know by now that her heart was his.  She kissed him on the lips the kiss got a bit passionate.  I turned away from that and ate a third cookie.  No calories or fat, I can be a pig if I want to on dream chocolate!

When I looked back over at Asuka and MoSh they were no longer kissing.  They were looking at me.  I was beginning to wonder if they wanted me to go but MoSh walked away from Asuka and sat on the couch beside me.  At the time I was making note of how detailed the dream was I could taste the chocolate chip cookies so realistically and now I could feel the heat of MoSh's body right next to me his dream body was generating heat?  Or was it just something I expected to feel when someone was sitting in the seat beside me?  MoSh was saying something about not knowing much more than we knew before.  Since Asuka knew nothing about that post, what did it mean?

Asuka wandered out of the room briefly.  MoSh looked around quickly and then scooted even closer to me.  He was touching me now, and I could definitely feel body heat.  He was whispering something in my ear.  He asked, at a level I could barely hear even though he was whispering it directly into my ear, so close I could feel the warm air from his breath, he asked if I could be sure Asuka was telling the truth psychically.  I almost missed what he said because I was getting caught up in the details I was able to notice in the dream.  The exquisite taste of the cookies, the texture of the couch fabric, the warmth of MoSh's body next to me, and I could feel the small warm breeze of his breath as he was whispering.  But I did catch what he said.  I said yeah, I could tell.  He whispered that if she had been covering something up until now, there was no reason to assume she would reveal the truth now.

I got up from the couch and went into the other room.  I told Asuka that her cookies are really good.  She said thank you and smiled at me.  She asked if they were all gone.  I said no, I just wanted to thank her for the cookies.  I telepathically scanned her mind to see if I could find any information on anything related to Lonewolf's post.  I didn't see anything and then all I saw was a brick wall.

"That's quite rude, you know," Asuka said in an irritated manner, "To go poking around someone else's thoughts without asking first.  Let me guess.  MoSh put you up to that?  He doesn't believe me?  Fine!  Here!  Look, then!  You now have permission!"

I was feeling quite awkward now but I did look.  I still didn't see anything relating to Lonewolf's post or the Raven Clan other than what MoSh had told her.

"There!" Asuka said, still acting upset, "Happy now?  Go report to MoSh."

"It's not MoSh that was questioning it," I said.

"Don't lie to cover up for him!" Asuka said.

I focused on a low level Master of Puppets to plant a thought in her mind the thought that she shouldn't be angry at MoSh after all, it was me who had been rude I was the one to blame  I figured I don't really care if she is mad at me.  But it would matter to MoSh if she was mad at him.

"I think you should leave now," Asuka finally said to me.  It was clearly not a suggestion.  "You can come back when you've learned some manners and respect!"

"Sorry," I muttered as I headed out of the kitchen and towards the front door.  I detoured to see MoSh and whispered to him that she was being honest, I hadn't seen any deception.  Asuka came into the room and saw me whispering in MoSh's ear.

"You get your meat hooks off of my husband!"  I must have turned beet red as I realized what she probably thought this looked like me pressed right up against MoSh with my mouth at his ear  I pulled away quickly.

"It's not what you're thinking!" I said, "I was just saying goodbye!"

"You can say goodbye without draping yourself all over him!" Asuka said.  She really did look mad.

I smiled awkwardly at MoSh and told him I would see him later.  Asuka said I had better not!  I didn't want to dig my hole any deeper so I woke myself up.

----------


## Raven Knight

I was in a desert.  I looked around to take my surroundings in.  I didn't have any time to stop and think about where I was or how I had gotten there there was a massive sandstorm coming in my direction!  My Witchblade formed around me and I knew I would be safe but I wasn't the only one there.  There were Assassins!  Lots of Assassins!  What the hell was this?  The Mummy vs. Assassin's Creed?  Had Imhotep joined the Templars now?  WTF?  I then saw that there were living things in the sandstorm.  A large number of bugs locusts and scarabs Bugs I can handle.  I ordered the insects to break off their attack, and they did.  They split to the sides forming two smaller, though still big, swarms.  There was a loud roar of rage from within the sandstorm.  There was another roar from behind me and a blast of air came from above and behind me.  That blast of air was keeping the sandstorm at bay.

Now I was able to breathe and look around just a bit.  There were numerous Assassins all on horseback.  I saw one of those Assassins was Nomad.  In the air I saw a giant winged cobra.  That would be MoSh.  Allison was there, and I saw her change into a very vicious looking werewolf, much larger than any werewolf I have seen on movies.  She went charging into the sand storm, calling to whatever was inside to show itself.  I called to her to wait a minute, but she said she was fine.  I ordered one of the swarms of bugs to follow her in and provide cover if necessary.

The sandstorm didn't fade with the removal of the insects, rather it seemed to increase its rage.  The sand blasted through the wall of wind that had been holding it back.  I focused on the song Crush 'Em to create a gravity well that pulled the sand into it, but was not strong enough to affect anything but the sand.  The entire mass of the sandstorm was absorbed into a tiny rock.  Now there was a creature visible where the sandstorm had been.  The creature was ugly it looked part pig, part reptile, part human, part ape, part um I'm not sure what

Whatever the hideous thing was, it was roaring in rage.  Allison pounced on it and tore at it with claws that were as big as swords and no doubt even sharper.  The thing somehow managed to throw Allison off, so since she was clear I hit the thing with a bolt of flaming lightning.  The giant winged cobra had come down from the sky and coiled around the monster, biting it several times.  Assassins were flying on Pegasus now, swooping in and hitting the monster with volleys of arrows.  The arrows were sticking in the monster, penetrating under its thick scales.  A couple of bad shots bounced harmlessly off of MoSh.  MoSh flew away from the creature, leaving it not moving very much.  It looked like it was trying to get up again when another blast of lightning hit it, and this time it turned to sand and blew away with the wind.

I asked Nomad what was going on since he was the closest.  He hadn't answered before the ground started shaking violently.  There was a large group of horses or something approaching over one of the sand dunes.  I looked over towards them it was Templars!  Sort of  The Templars were dressed entirely in black armor and had blood red Templar crosses on their chests Templars to kill!  I used the song Divide by Disturbed to multiply myself all the way to 256, on 256 versions of Stardust (A white horse with a flame red mane and tail), and charged into the army of attacking Templars with my Witchblade sword.  There was a strange force field around the Templars I wasn't sure what it was, but it didn't stop the Witchblade sword.  The others were fighting all around me, but I didn't make much note of what was going on there.  The fight was soon over, we had won.  I was still trying to figure out what exactly the Templars had been attacking us for when I woke.

----------


## Baron Samedi

WOOHOO! Another shared dream! Awesome.

----------


## Raven Knight

I was in a building.  It was some kind of office building.  I looked around and saw numerous people wandering around.  Many of them were cops.  I also saw lab technicians.  Maybe I was in a crime lab.  I had the idea I didn't really belong there.  I walked down one of the halls.  I thought I should find an exit.  I was still looking in the maze of halls when I ran into Horatio Cain from CSI: Miami.  I was surprised to see him.  This didn't look anything like the crime lab on CSI: Miami.  Horatio said he had been looking for me.  I said the lab sure looked different than the one on the television show CSI: Miami Horatio laughed a bit.  He said they had a choice.  They could either have a lab that looked as cool as the one on television or they could have top of the line equipment.  They had gone with the equipment.

I asked Horatio why he had been looking for me.  He said he needed my help on something.  He asked me to go with him.  I followed Horatio down a couple halls and through several rooms to get where we were going.  If I hadn't been lost before I sure would've been now.  We went into a room that looked like a sound studio.  Horatio said he needed me to listen to some sounds.  He said the sounds were recordings of the alien transmissions.  He said most people can't hear or understand them, but he was hoping maybe I could.  I wondered why I was singled out.  I said ok, I would listen.

Some high pitched squealing filled the room.  I didn't understand it, but I said I could hear it.  Horatio told the man in the control room to start altering the frequencies.  He told me to let him know when I could understand the voices.  The tone and level of the sound I heard started changing.  It got softer, louder, faster, slower, higher pitch, lower pitch then I heard a voice.  As clear as day I heard a voice.  I motioned to Horatio to stop there.  The changes moved a bit more, but then the sound returned to the voices.  I told Horatio I could now hear words.  The words were random I couldn't understand what they meant

"Earth fire deck kiss dog," and other nonsensical crap.  They turned off the recording.  I told them it was random words.  Horatio said he knew it would be.  They just had some random recordings to play back and they spliced it together, so it most likely wouldn't make any sense.  He said I could go, I would know when I was needed.

I left the sound lab and remembered I was still lost.  I wandered around for a while longer until I finally found an outside door.  It was a back door into a loading area.  There were trucks unloading their cargo and a few cop cars sitting around.  I was sure I wasn't supposed to be there.  I figured I would just quickly leave the scene and not get any more attention.

When I was just about to the street, I found a duffel bag sitting there with no one around.  The bag was partially open.  I was able to see inside.  It was full of cash!  I noticed the bag was so close to the street that anyone could reach in and grab it.  As I walked past I grabbed the bag as if I had a right to and walked down the street with it.  I was not going to have any money problems for a long while!

I got to the end of the street where I heard some strange voices.  Had someone seen me take the money?  Was I being followed?  There was no one around me.  I wondered where the voices had come from.  I saw it was almost dark.  The sky was getting dark but then I saw the sun was still high in the sky.  I saw the sun disappear behind a dark cloud.  It was now as dark as night.  Huge things descended from the sky.  They looked like Imperial Walkers from Star Wars.

The things landed on the ground and began walking the streets.  People were running and screaming.  The things seemed to be trying to step on people, their main goal seemed to be to crush people to death as they tried to escape.

I saw some more objects descend from the clouds and land on top of some of the tallest buildings.  The voices I heard became clearer.  The voices were repeating the same things over and over again.  "Submit.  Obey.  Conform.  Die."  It was really rather disturbing but not as disturbing as what happened next.  The people who were running from the huge walkers stopped running.  Now they just stood there waiting to be crushed.  One of the walkers was coming my way.  A woman was standing there looking at it, waiting to be crushed.  I grabbed her and pulled her out of the way, asking her what the fuck was wrong with her.  She actually punched me and went after the walker, actively seeking out her own death.  The voices I was hearing must be mind control of some kind.  I had to get them shut off.

Ok.  Those things had landed on top of the buildings.  I had to get up there somehow.  I remembered the people in games I have played that just use parkour to climb up buildings as easily as most people walk down the street.  Could I do that?  I decided to try.  It was much easier than I had expected.  I scaled the nearest building with little difficulty and found myself on the top.  I looked around to see if I could figure out where the first mind control device was.  The nearest voices were coming from the neighboring building.  I jumped from the building I was on to the next one.  The probe looked like a Star Wars Imperial Probe Droid.

It was just sitting there, though.  It wasn't moving around like the probe droid would.  I went over to it.

The voices were very loud now.  I wasn't hearing them just with my ears, either.  The voices were sounding off in my head.  It was two levels of deafening.  It was deafening both to hear with my ears and deafening to my thoughts.  I found a control panel on the droid.  I opened it up.  There was a complex control panel inside.  I didn't know how to work the controls or did I?  I was hearing softer voices in my mind.  They had information on how to work the controls.  I set the thing to self destruct.  I moved quickly away and down on the side of the building before the thing exploded.  The deafening voices subsided, though I could still hear the more distant voices from the next droid.

Of course the destruction of the droid hadn't gone unnoticed.  I saw the walkers turn and start heading in my direction.  I looked down below my position hanging off the building and I saw the people down below trying to scale the building to get to me.  The voices I was hearing changed.  Now they were saying, "Search.  Capture.  Kill."  Really the people down there were hurting themselves more than me.  They were trying to climb the building but not succeeding.  They were falling back down almost right away.  Some were clearly injured, others tried the climbing again.  People were stepping on and trampling the people who had fallen over injured.

I climbed back to the top of the building.  I could tell which direction the voices were coming from.  I jumped to the next building, which was taller than the one I was on.  I climbed that building to the top.  When I got there I saw the droid.  There were also aliens guarding it.  I was on the edge of the building facing the aliens.  They were tall aliens with blue skin and beady little eyes.  They had long arms which they crossed in front of their chests.  A wave of force extended from the aliens and hit me like a ton of bricks.  I was knocked off the building and into the next one.  I managed to grab hold of a ledge.  My mind was swimming.  I was no longer hearing the voices.  My mind felt a bit numb.  As my mind cleared I was realizing I had been hit with a psychic blast a psychic force field.  Could I do that?

My mind was finally clear and I climbed back up to the top of the building I was on.  I immediately jumped back to the building with the aliens guarding the probe.  They fired another blast of psychic energy at me.  I followed the same movements as them and returned my own psychic force field.  My force field hit the enemy force field and there was a blast of wind at the point of collision.  The psychic energy became visible.  The force fields were visibly fighting against each other and then mine broke through.  The force of the energy sent the aliens flying backwards away from the probe.  They landed about 20 feet away, they appeared to be unconscious.  I was able to get to the probe and set it to self destruct.  It exploded and the voices in my head were gone.

I listened carefully to hear another probe.  It sounded like there was just one left, and I could tell which way I had to go in.  I headed there across rooftops and by climbing buildings.  The final device was on the roof of a building a bit lower than the one I was on now.  I jumped into the air and was falling towards that one.  The aliens had just barely turned to look up when I unleashed a psychic force field and knocked them out.  I had the device destroyed before they could recover.  Now the voices were completely gone.  The walkers came over to the side of the building.  The aliens I had knocked out recovered and jumped onto the walkers.  The walkers launched back up into the cloud.

So was it over?  I listened carefully for the voices.  I didn't hear the mind control voices any more but I heard something else.  The voices were laughing, mocking.  I could hear what they were laughing about.  I saw a large cylindrical device land on one of the tallest buildings.  It was a bomb.  I immediately knew it was a bomb.  It was going to go off in just a minute, just one minute.  It was powerful enough to level at least the city, probably more I was having problems comprehending the exact power of the bomb.  Only a minute?

Fortunately the bomb wasn't far away.  I scaled the buildings as fast as I could and soon was right beside the bomb.  What now?  The control panel.  I opened it.  Another complex set of controls.  And this time I couldn't just set it to self destruct but I knew how to work it.  I had telepathic contact with the aliens.  I knew exactly how it worked.  I disarmed it with 10 seconds to spare.  Ha!  I hadn't even taken it down to the usual one second as is done on the movies!

After the ten seconds had passed, and then a short amount more, I could hear the voices of the aliens.  They were pissed!  They were yelling about how the bomb was supposed to be impossible for someone at our technological level to disarm.  I laughed telepathically at them.  I said it did no good since they knew how to disarm their own bomb.  I said I was inside their heads now, anything they could plan I could counter.  They weren't pleased, but they continued to move away from the planet.  The dark clouds in the sky cleared out and was once again bright blue.  I looked down off of the building.  People were looking disoriented.  I wondered if this was why Horatio had been wanting me to listen to the alien voices.  I figured it was.   And now I could do a psychic force field!  Awesome!  I was trying to think how I could use that in a situation not involving violence could I control it better and make it be telekinesis?  I would have to work on that.  A who new set of possibilities was in front of me and then I woke.

----------


## Raven Knight

Note:  I fell asleep with the intent of going to heal Pablo, as he has been sick.  I used my light / sound machine to slip into a WILD

I was in the biodome.  I knew that wasn't where I wanted to be right then.  My goal was to heal Pablo.  I focused on that goal and opened a portal.  I went through the portal and into a forest into Pablo's inner world.

I was in a forest now.  It was a beautiful place.  I looked around but I didn't see Pablo anywhere.  I walked for a while.  I found a small glen that looked a bit like one of the healing glens.  Pablo was there.  He was in his human form and was sleeping in a soft bed of grass.  I went over to him and saw he was actually in a form between human and fox.  He was a bit fuzzy and had a long fluffy tail.  He seemed to be sleeping peacefully.  I touched his fur and it felt warm.  Was he feverish?  Maybe.  I was there to heal him, after all.

I saw movement on the other side of Pablo.  I looked closer an saw a bunny snuggled up against him.  It was the same bunny I have seen with him before.  I reached over and stroked the bunny.  The bunny seemed to like the petting, but did not make a move to leave Pablo's side.  When I stopped petting the bunny he snuggled back up against Pablo.  The bunny looked sad.

Ok.  Time for the healing.  I focused on the song Voices from the Macross Plus soundtrack.  The song was playing through the forest glen.  It didn't wake Pablo.  He continued to sleep as the golden energy flowed through him.  I focused my energy on the song, on cleansing sickness from Pablo.  I had time to use the song twice before everything around me faded to black and I woke.

----------


## Raven Knight

I was in MoSh's inner world.  I was outside of his house.  I looked around and saw MoSh was right there with me.  I realized I was lucid I wasn't sure how I had gotten lucid, but I wasn't going to turn it down.  I remembered the goal of traveling through time to view one of MoSh's earlier dreams.  I had selected the dream last night, so now I knew what to focus on as I opened a portal.  I focused on cloaking both of our energies as we went through the portal

We were in a house now.  It was a pretty nice looking house.  It looked like the kind of place that might be on a ranch or a farm.  Present day MoSh and I were invisible.  MoSh was over by a window looking out.  I went over near him.  He was completely unaware of my presence.  I looked out the window to see what MoSh was looking at.  There were lots of clouds outside in the sky.  They were swirling and moving in very intricate designs.  It was almost hypnotic.  They clouds continued doing that, but they seemed to be getting darker They started looking ominous  A tornado came down from one of the larger clouds.  The wind outside picked up and blew really hard.  It was really starting to look like I'd walked into some alternate version of the Wizard of Oz

The tornado was massive.  It filled my entire field of view.  There would be no way to get out of the path of that and it was heading straight for the house.  MoSh left the room, and headed for an underground shelter.  He went inside and sealed the door behind him.  Present day MoSh and I were able to phase through the wall.  Inside the shelter I could hear the wind outside raging.  Finally it passed.

MoSh opened the shelter door and left the storm shelter.  He went to the door and went outside the house.  I was surprised to see the house hadn't taken more damage than it had.  There was no way it had been through a giant tornado  That didn't really matter.  I followed MoSh outside.

The sky still looked ominous.  There were more tornadoes in the distance.  I counted seven of them.

Five of them were in a cluster, the others were moving off to the side.  If I didn't know better I would have said the tornadoes were trying to flank us so we couldn't avoid them but that idea was absurd.  MoSh was looking in a different direction.  I looked where he was looking.  I spotted a huge mechanical spider.  WTF?  It was shooting the ground with lasers.  I couldn't see what it was shooting at.  It was heading in our direction.

MoSh headed around to the other side of the house.  I figured he was getting out of the line of sight of the giant spider.  I followed him.  He was making his way to the back of the house.  The smaller tornados were circling the house and closing in.  It really did look like a planned attack.  There was another massive tornado also approaching from the distance.  What was happening was now obvious.  Those big tornados were depositing the mechanical spiders on the ground.  It looked like some kind of invasion.  I could make out three more mechanical spiders approaching the house.  But why were they attacking the house?  A city, ok.  But a farm house practically in the middle of nowhere?

MoSh went into the house now.  I followed him.  I had to remind myself that I couldn't interfere with the dream because my first urge was to hit the mechanical spiders with bolts of lightning and take them out before they could either hurt MoSh or anyone else.  But no it had already happened, I could only watch now.  Present day MoSh and I went into the house following MoSh.  He went upstairs into a bedroom.  He looked out the window briefly.  When I looked out I saw the spider things getting closer.  MoSh closed thick drapes over the window, plunging the room into darkness.  He went under the bed.  I wondered what good that would do.  I looked at it now and I couldn't see him.  At least maybe those spider things couldn't see him, either.

The door to the bedroom opened and a woman came in.  I did a double take on that.  She was wearing knee high boots, a short denim skirt or shorts (I wasn't sure which), had a t-shirt with clouds and sky on it, and a pretty golden heart pendent on a delicate gold chain.  The heart pendent seemed to glow with energy.  The woman had long red hair, was about average height.  I wondered if she was looking for MoSh.  She didn't look like an alien was she working with them?  I looked under the bed to see if MoSh was still there and ok.  MoSh was under the bed, watching the woman.  I could hear the explosions outside as the approaching spider things were firing their lasers.  I could hear the sounds of their large feet walking out there.  The woman seemed frustrated.  She stomped one foot in frustration and turned and headed for the door.  This is where the dream ended

I was now with MoSh back in his inner world.  Asuka was standing there looking at us.  I got an idea the psychic energy shield I had learned last night Asuka could use that for defense, I had the idea she could use it very easily.  I went over to Asuka.  I told her I had something to show her that would help her protect herself from being attacked.  She seemed very interested in that.  So I used my telepathy to contact our minds as I created a psychic energy force field.  I didn't put much power into  it since we were in MoSh's house I didn't really want to trash the place.  After transferring the ability Asuka did one.  Hers was a bit more powerful and blasted a bunch of stuff off of a table.  I told her she could make it more powerful if she wanted, but she might want to practice that outside.  She smiled and thanked me.  Everything around me faded to black as I woke.

----------


## Raven Knight

Note:  My goal for the night was to locate the strange woman in the dream MoSh and I revisited last night and find out who she was.  I fell asleep with my light / sound machine on and slipped into a WILD

I was in MoSh's inner world.  I looked around to get my bearings.  I was in the living room of his house.  I looked around for MoSh.  Asuka was at the door to the kitchen.  She was staring daggers at me.  I asked her what was wrong.  She said she didn't know maybe I should go ask her husband.  I thought she was acting strangely.  I focused on the song Touch My Heart.  Golden energy formed in the room and Asuka left quickly.  I wondered if she was ok.  I followed her in to the kitchen, but she was gone.  Where had she disappeared to so quickly?  I turned back towards the living room and I saw MoSh there.  I asked him what was going on with Asuka.  He said nothing.  She was just outside playing with Shawna.  I thought that was odd, but I figured the healing spell would have fixed anything that had been wrong.

I asked MoSh if he was ready to go.  I told him we would have to be extra careful for at least the first part of our visit, because there would also be another invisible set of us watching the dream from the first time we'd visited.  I said since all our visiting instances would be completely invisible it shouldn't matter, but just be careful.  I thought for a minute and wondered how that would even be possible when we couldn't see the other set of us  I focused on getting in near the end of the dream and opened a portal.  I cloaked both MoSh's and my energy and we went through the portal

We exited the portal in the bedroom of the house.  I looked just in time to see the past time MoSh crawling under the bed.  I remembered what point of view I'd had on the room before, so I made sure MoSh and I stayed on the other side of the room.  I didn't know what might happen if we touched our other selves probably nothing we would have slightly different temporal energy signatures, but why take a chance?  I could hear the sound of the giant mechanical spiders outside, coming closer, firing their blasters.  I looked towards the door where I knew the woman was going to appear soon.  The door opened and she came in.

She looked exactly as I remembered her.  Long red hair, a t-shirt with clouds on it, a short denim skirt, not shorts, I could see that clearly from there, and knee high black boots.  Her eyes were a strange color of green and looked like a cat's eyes.

I hadn't noticed that before.  I looked more closely at her pendant.  It was still glowing as if with inner energy.

I had been right about that.  She seemed frustrated as she looked around the room.  Then it came to the point where the past time MoSh was going to wake up.

This is where things got a bit more difficult.  The dream wanted to end.  The setting of the dream was falling apart.  It looked like it was disintegrating all around us.  The woman looked mildly annoyed, but not at all alarmed.  She was not disintegrating.  Did that mean she was real?  But what are the odds that I would have picked a dream from MoSh's past where he was actually encountering a real entity?  I figured the odds didn't matter or maybe I had been somehow guided to choose that dream but either way, there she was.

The dream continued deteriorating.  The walls of the house deteriorated, the bed deteriorated, revealing a fading semi-translucent past time MoSh.  The woman caught a glimpse of him just as he vanished and seemed even more annoyed.  I wondered why that had annoyed her maybe because he had been so close and she hadn't looked in one of the most obvious places.  Then the dream was gone but MoSh and I were still thereand the woman was, too.  I reached out in the black void and grabbed hold of MoSh's arm.  I was starting to feel quite disoriented.  I felt the urge to wake up, or at least to return to MoSh's inner world.  I didn't want to.  I focused on the only stable thing in sight the woman.  I focused on staying there with her.

The dream finally stabilized.  It was as if it had decided we weren't leaving with the past time MoSh, so it had given up on making us go.  The woman started glowing with a blue energy aura.  She shot off into the void like a comet.

I told MoSh to hand on to me and used the energy flight Vegeta has shown me to follow after her.  The light of her aura made it easy to follow her.  She streaked through space and finally  right into a hole in a small planet which turned out to be fake.  It was a star base of some kind.

I flew into the star base with MoSh and spotted where the woman had gone.  She was on a platform that was terraformed with trees and grass.  There was a man there dressed in what looked like an expensive suite.  The woman gave him a dirty look.

"So," the man said, "What did you find?"

"A pathetic coward hiding under a bed like a child," the woman said, "There's no way he could be the one.

"Hmmm," the man said, "Not the wrong person, just the wrong time.  My quantum calculations must have been off.  I will do the calculations again.  Come back in the next phase, I need time to review my calculations and find out where I was in error."

The woman formed her blue energy aura and shot off into space again.  The man watched her until she was gone.  He then waved his hands in front of him and formed what looked like a holographic computer.  There were many complex equations on a holographic screen.  The screen was huge.  The man began sliding the numbers and symbols around on the screen.  I had no idea what any of it meant.  I could feel MoSh was just next to me.  I wondered what he was making out of this.  I heard him right next to me.  He said he was waking up.  The scene around us faded and we were back in his inner world now.  As soon as we got there, MoSh disappeared.  Shortly after that I also woke.

----------


## Raven Knight

Note:  While I was falling asleep and listening to my music with my light / sound machine I was focusing on sending healing energy to Pablo, who has been sick for a few days.  My first dream goal was to meet Nomad in the biodome to be ready for some other stuff.  I fell asleep with my light / sound machine and slipped into a WILD

I was in the biodome.  I looked around to see if anyone was there with me.  I was alone.  I watched the fish briefly and soon I was no longer alone.  Nomad was there with me.  I went over to him.  I said I would do his neck massage first, and hopefully it would help for IWL.  I told Nomad to turn his back and I would rub on his neck.  He did that, and I used the song Voices and massaged his neck at the same time.  Golden energy formed and flowed through Nomad.  When the song finished he rubbed his neck a bit.  He said it sure felt good right now  I said I hoped it helped IWL.  He said he was sure it would.  He said we had better get going, MoSh was surely waiting.

I opened a portal to MoSh's inner world.  Nomad and I went through.  We emerged into MoSh's living room.  Asuka was sitting on the couch.  She was looking a bit down.  MoSh was sitting next to her.  I asked how they were doing.  MoSh said Asuka still didn't seem to be herself.  I said we were going to do a healing, but maybe it would be more effective in the healing glen.  MoSh said ok, so I opened a portal to the healing glen.  We all went through it.

On the other side we were in the healing glen.  Basara was already there.  It was like he had been waiting for us.  Right there in the healing glen we all did healing spells.  Golden energy filled the healing glen.  The golden energy was very relaxing.  I felt like I might fall asleep that's how relaxing it was.  But I felt there were more things I had to do in this dream.  I fought the urge to fall asleep until the healing spells were over.  Asuka looked a little better now, she was looking around at the healing glen now.

I opened a portal back to MoSh's inner world.  We all went through it and into MoSh's living room again.  Asuka looked over at MoSh and then looked away.  I wondered what was wrong.  I asked if she was feeling ok.  She looked at me.  She said it was just a matter of time.  I asked what was just a matter of time.  She said it was just a matter of time until MoSh wanted out of their marriage.  I asked why she thought that.  She said she keeps saying such cruel things.  She said she wouldn't be surprised at all if he wanted out right now.  I told her that what she does when she is infected with dark energy isn't her fault, and I think MoSh can understand that.  Q appeared next to me.  He said he wanted to talk to Asuka a bit.  He said there might be something he could tell her that might make her feel better.  The two of them disappeared.

I went over to MoSh.  I asked if he felt well enough to help with the healing spell on his mother.  He hesitated and looked over at Nomad.  He said he was really still tired.  He said he wanted to spend some time with Asuka.  I said that was fine, I could do the healing spell anyway.  I opened a portal, focusing on finding where his mother was.  A portal opened.  Nomad and I went through.

On the other side we were in a strange place.  It wasn't the place we have ended up when we have done healing spells on MoSh's mother before.  Nomad did something, and a portal opened.  A couple of angels came through the portal.  They fused with Nomad.  Nomad said he didn't know what the spell was that I wanted to use, so he would leave that up to me.  I summoned up one of the fusion amulets.  I put half on and gave the other half to Nomad.  We matched the two pieces together and did a fusion.  Now we were one.  After we were fused it felt a little disorienting.  I could hear Nomad, and the two angels speaking to me inside my/our head.

Ok.  One more thing to finish preparing.  I used the song Of Wolf and Man by Metallica and I focused on changing both my physical form and my energy to match MoSh.  The song played through and I felt the shift in form.  There was no reflective surface so I couldn't check to see that it had worked but I didn't see why it wouldn't have worked.

I looked around to see if I could find MoSh's mother.  I didn't know where she would be.  After a short time of looking around I found a woman.  She had dark hair, but I couldn't see much in the way of detail.  She looked over at me and called me 'Robert' when she saw me.  It looked like that was most likely her.  So now was the time for the song.  The song is "My Last Breath" by Evanescence.  I focused on that song now.

"Hold on to me, love," I started the song, "You know I can't stay long.  All I wanted to say was I love you and I'm not afraid.  Can you hear me?  Can you feel me in your heart?  Holding my last breath, safe inside myself, are all my thoughts of you, sweet rapture of light, it ends here tonight."

The dream unexpectedly shifted.  The place I had been in before had been dark, it was hard to see much of the surrounding areas.  Everything changed.  The ground was covered with snow.  We were in a forest.  I could see the woman on the other side of a tree a big tree.  There was a hole in the trunk of the tree like a passage right through it.  It is amazing how things in dreams sometimes just work out

"Amidst the winter," I continued the song, "a world of precious things.  Look for me in the white forest, hiding in a hollow tree (come find me)."  I climbed through the hollow tree to reach her.  She looked over at me and then away quickly.  "I know you hear me.  I can taste it in your tears.  Holding my last breath, safe inside myself, are all my thoughts of you, sweet rapture of light it ends here tonight.  Closing your eyes to disappear, you pray your dreams won't leave you here, but still you wake and know the truth, no one's there.  Say goodnight, don't be afraid, call me, just call me, we can face the night.  Holding my last breath, safe inside myself, are all my thoughts of you.  Sweet rapture of light it ends here tonight."

The song finished.  While the song was playing I had felt a lot of energy going through me more than just my own energy.  A lot of positive healing energy.  The woman was reaching out towards me.  She told me not to go.  I told her to call me that's all she has to do.  Just call.  The dream was fading and soon it was gone.  After that everything else faded to black and I woke.

----------


## Baron Samedi

tears...

----------


## Ayrwen

"A Night of Healing" is just wonderful.  :smiley: 

But I have to say, "Tornado alley"... 
...
I just have had a lot of dreams with a lot of tornadoes going around my neighborhood, or just a field....
I am amazed and at the same time petrified by tornadoes...
...
It's just disturbing  ::?:

----------


## Man of Shred

Thank you SO MUCH Raven for showing me all of the dreams That I have forgotten.  ::hug::

----------


## Raven Knight

Note:  The goal for this night was to discover what is going on with the strange woman MoSh and I followed in a dream last night.  She appeared to be looking to find MoSh for some unknown reason.  I used my light / sound machine and slipped into a WILD

I was in MoSh's inner world.  I looked around to see if there was anyone there.  MoSh was right next to me.  He was closer than I had expected, and I took a step back.  MoSh was asking me where I had been.  I said this was my first dream of the night I couldn't have been there any sooner.  So was he ready to go?  MoSh said he was ready.  I opened a portal to a place near the end of the dream when we followed the woman.  A portal opened and we both went through.

On the other side of the portal we were in space, not far from the artificial planet.  I saw the comet that was the iczer streaking away from the planet into space.  I wasn't completely sure if it wasn't the man on the planet we needed to talk to, but if the iczer got very far away it would be very difficult to track her.  The man on the planet didn't seem to be going anywhere.  I took hold of MoSh's arm and shot through space using energy flight, following after the iczer.

The iczer flew for some distance without stopping.  She finally came to a stop near an asteroid field.  She flew more slowly through the asteroids as if looking for something specific.  She found an asteroid and blasted it with energy.  The asteroid cracked open and there was a shiny mineral inside.  The iczer broke off a piece of that mineral and ate it.  I thought that was weird.  Iczers eat rock?  After she had eaten a couple pieces of the asteroid she sealed it back closed and turned towards us.  It looked like she had been about to streak off again but she stopped short when she saw MoSh and me floating there looking at her.

"What the FUCK?" the iczer asked as a reaction to seeing us there, "But you're not supposed to be here" she gave me a dirty look, "And who the hell is she?  She's not part of this at all!"

MoSh asked the iczer why she had been looking for him.  She gave him a strange look.  She asked him what the fuck he thought he was doing, altering the flow of space time?  Bringing an outsider with him?  She said for all we know I could be one of the enemy and this wasn't even the proper time, was it?  Well maybe  But either way, the outsider would have to go.  There was no way she was going to take an enemy back to the hidden world.

"An enemy?" MoSh asked, sounding surprised the iczer was saying that, "She's not an enemy.  I can promise you that."

"It doesn't matter," the iczer said, "We don't need any outsiders here."  She turned towards me and told me to get the fuck out of there before she decided I was an enemy and blasted me out of there.  I couldn't help but laugh a bit, knowing that she wouldn't be able to actually accomplish her threat.

"You aren't getting it," MoSh told the iczer.  He said he had only been able to find out she was looking for him and then find her now because I had been helping him.  The iczer didn't seem to know what to think of that.  She looked a bit puzzled.

"Whatever," she finally said, "Come on.  Sensei will want to see you to determine if you are from the proper location in space-time.  Let's go."  The iczer grabbed MoSh's arm and streaked off with him into space.  I still didn't know what she or that man she had called Sensei wanted with MoSh  I used energy flight and followed after them.

Where they went wasn't really a surprise.  It was straight back to the artificial planet.  The iczer landed right in front of the man with MoSh.  She let go of his arm.  He was rubbing his shoulder and I heard him mutter something about ripping his arm off.  The iczer apologized and held a glowing hand by his shoulder, and it seemed that was a healing spell.  I landed beside MoSh.

"Celeste!" the man said, "You have returned quickly, and I see you have brought how can that be?"  He went back to his holo-computer and looked over several screens of equations and numbers that made no sense to me.  He poked around at them for a bit and then finally made a sweep of his hand that cleared all of the holographic monitors around him.  The monitors disappeared.

"Sensei," the iczer, apparently named Celeste, said, "I have returned successful."

"I see you have found him," Sensei said, "But the question is did you find him from the proper time phase?  And who is this woman you have brought?  Have I not told you to show this place to no one other than the one for whom we seek?"

"It would seem she is his transportation," Celeste said, "He said she brought him to me."

Sensei seemed to think about that a bit, and then turned to MoSh.  MoSh asked him why they had been looking for him.  Sensei said he would answer all of MoSh's questions in due time, but first he needed to know if MoSh was from the proper time phase.  He said he could tell by how far MoSh's abilities had developed.  He nodded as if agreeing with himself.  He said he needed to see MoSh transform into a Naga.  He said that was the first transformation stage.  MoSh looked at him strangely, and apparently decided to cooperate for now.  He changed into a large winged cobra and hissed loudly.  Sensei didn't react to being hissed at by a giant snake, he just nodded and said that one was fine he said there should also be a werewolf form.  MoSh changed from a giant cobra to a werewolf.  I saw movement and noticed Celeste was hovering off to the side.

Sensei just nodded again and said there should be a dragon form.  MoSh changed back to his human self.  He hesitated and looked over at me.  I remembered that he has changed into a dragon in Nomad's dreams.  I wondered if he had ever done it on purpose.  I used Unforgiven Too by Metallica and transferred Of Wolf and Man to MoSh really quickly in case he needed it.  Sensei repeated that he needed to see the dragon, so please, this is the last form he needed to see.  MoSh changed into a large green dragon with shiny scales.  Sensei seemed pleased.  He said there was a ruby egg hidden with the young of a mother dragon on top of the mountain.  He said if the dragon form was developed enough, the mother would accept MoSh as one of her clan and willingly leave the babies under his watch when she went to gather flamestone for the babies.  He said if she was not convinced, MoSh should just leave her be and return.

MoSh looked where the man had pointed.  He took flight and flew up to the top of the mountain.  Celeste hovered in front of me now.  She was looking at me suspiciously.  She asked exactly what I was.  She said she could tell perfectly well I wasn't someone chauffeur.  She said she wanted to know the whole story right now.  I didn't really like her attitude, but I found I wasn't bothered as much as I might have thought I would be.  I told her I am just a friend of MoSh.  I was helping him with this dream.  Nothing more, nothing less.  She eyed me, still suspiciously.

A bit later I heard the beating of wings.  MoSh, still a dragon, came back from the mountain and landed.  He had the ruby egg.  Sensei looked pleased with that.  He said that since he hadn't heard a fight, the mother dragon must've accepted MoSh as a member of her clan.  He seemed very pleased.  He said now he could tell MoSh whatever he wanted to know but MoSh was the only one he was going to tell.  He held one hand out towards me and sent an energy wave at me.  It didn't hurt or anything.  I heard one word in my head "Forget."  Apparently that wasn't just in my head, as MoSh wasn't pleased.  He objected to Sensei that I might be the only one to remember the dream.  Sensei laughed.  He said he was certain MoSh could remember a dream.  He couldn't have gotten this far without remembering his dreams.  MoSh repeated that I had helped him.  Sensei said that was fine, but he would not take the chance that I was an enemy in disguise and secretly plotting against them.  MoSh seemed rather annoyed.  He asked how many times he had to say I'm not an enemy.

Sensei said that MoSh had wanted to know why they were looking for him.  He said the answer wasn't complicated.  He said there is another iczer, one by the name of Nova.  He said Nova is the most powerful of the iczers, and has been charged with protecting a dimension that was completely paradise.  He said Nova had been the guardian of paradise for millennia.  Many millennia.  He said normally an iczer will live much longer than that but something had made Nova age before her time made her sick.  She was becoming weaker and weaker.  He said he was sure it was a hostile attack, someone wants to get into paradise and destroy what Nova had worked so hard to protect.

MoSh didn't really seem too pleased.  He asked if Sensei was saying they wanted him to defend the dimension, because Sensei interrupted.  He said no, although it was not beyond possibility that an enemy might try to attack Nova in her weakened state.  He said the dimension is not MoSh's concern.  Only Nova.  He said he had already discovered that a hidden power would be uncovered in MoSh, and that power could save Nova, restore her to her full power.  At which point Nova would continue protecting that paradise world.  He said if they just needed someone to fight, the other iczers could cover for Nova while she recovered but she wasn't recovering.  He said if MoSh preferred, the iczers could assist and the possibility of MoSh having to fight would be reduced to near none.  

I noticed Celeste was still floating around and eyeing me suspiciously.  I wondered if she expected me to become hostile right there, to attack her, Sensei, or even MoSh.  If that was what she was expecting, she would have a long wait unless they proved themselves to be a threat to MoSh or me and I didn't sense hostility.  Just a bit of paranoia.

Sensei was still talking to MoSh.  He said that the power would be revealed soon, but it hadn't been quite yet.  He said they have time travel ability, so when the time was right, Celeste would come to get him.  Sensei said MoSh would have no need of me to get him to where they needed to go, Celeste could do that.  MoSh said he might just prefer to have me there.  Sensei hesitated, then finally said he didn't like it, but if MoSh insisted, he would not refuse.  But for now I would have to forget lest their enemies catch wind of who was the one who could revive Nova.  He said enemies would be wanting to prevent Nova from being saved.  MoSh said that was just what he needed, more enemies.  Sensei said not to worry, no one would know.  He said that's why everything was to remain secret so this wouldn't put MoSh in any danger.  He said that unless something goes terribly wrong, there would be no enemies seeking MoSh.

Celeste was eyeing me suspiciously.  I told her I wasn't going to be telling any enemies about this.  I said if the enemies come near MoSh, they're looking to have their asses kicked clear back to the dawn of time.  She scoffed and asked if I meant that I was the one who would do that.  I said yes, along with the help of some powerful friends.  She said their enemies would crush me like a gnat.  I usually keep my power level hidden, but now I turned the cloak down.  Not off, just down.  I charged up some energy in an aura around me.  My aura was a mixture of blue and white energy.  Witchblade formed armor as if I was getting ready to go into battle.  Celeste looked like she had been about to say something else, but now she fell silent.  I heard Sensei repeat that I was to forget what I had heard here.  MoSh disappeared.  Sensei asked where he had gone.  I said he had probably woken up.  As if that was my cue, now I also woke up.

----------


## Raven Knight

Note:  I was thinking I would perform a task of the year today.  My first goal was to make sure MoSh got to the mountain on the moon for a task he wanted to complete.  Since that would take me to the moon, I was thinking maybe I would do the task of the year that involves beating Neil Armstrong down the ladder to the moon.  I fell asleep with my light sound machine on and slipped into a WILD

I was in MoSh's inner world.  I looked around to see where I was.  I was in the front yard of MoSh's house.  I was heading for the door when MoSh came out.  MoSh looked at me strangely.  He asked what I was doing out here.  I said I had come to get him and take him to the moon, just like he had asked.  I said he might be wanting to do a reality check.  He looked at me strangely.  I told him to do the reality check now, not an hour from now.  MoSh looked at his hands for a bit, then he pointed his left pinky at something I looked to see what he was pointing at.  I didn't see anything there.  I asked MoSh if he was lucid.  He looked at me but didn't answer.  I told him to do a reality check.  He said he had already done that.  I said ok, then we were ready to go.  I asked if he wanted to make a shared dream of one of the tasks of the year.  I said I was going to beat Neil Armstrong to the moon.  I said Nomad had already seen me do it, but that doesn't count since I don't remember it.  He said sure.  I opened a portal to the moon and we went through it

MoSh and I were now in a rather small space.  It was the interior of a space capsule.  I looked over and saw an astronaut in the process of climbing out a hatch.  Through the hatch I could see stars.  I went over to the hatch, pushed myself off of the helmet of the astronaut, did a somersault in the air, and landed on my feet on the moon.

"Ha!" I said, looking back up at Neil Armstrong, "The first human on the moon is a WOMAN!  Eat moon dust!"  I summoned up a flag and planted it in the ground.

"What on Earth?" Neil Armstrong said.

"Hey!" I said, "We're not on Earth, remember?  I am claiming this spot to be the future home of the tower and the biodome."

MoSh stepped out of the capsule and stepped onto Neil Armstrong's helmet.  He stood there and looked down at me.  He said if I was plotting the location of the tower, we were in the wrong place.  This wasn't where the tower was built.  I told him I knew it wasn't the exact spot, what I was doing was just representative of claiming an area of the moon on which to build the biodome and the tower.  MoSh jumped down off of Neil Armstrong's head and landed right beside me on the moon.  He looked back up at the astronaut on the ladder.  Neil Armstrong was talking into his transmitter.  He was saying he wasn't alone on the moon there were two other people already here!  Who had somehow stowed away on the rocket but we didn't have any space suits on so how was that possible?  There must be an atmosphere on the moon after all  It looked like he might take his helmet off.  I floated up and told him not to be retarded this was a dream, our dream (I indicated MoSh and myself), but he needed the helmet.  Neil Armstrong agreed it must be a hallucination.  He climbed back into the capsule.

I told MoSh I would take him to the mountain so he could do his speech.  MoSh said it was a sermon.  I said ok, we could go there.  I opened a portal to the base of the mountain in the biodome.  The portal opened and both MoSh and I went through.  On the other side we were at the base of the mountain.  I saw some people standing around.  I didn't recognize who they were.  I thought I saw Nomad.  I was about to say something to MoSh about seeing Nomad when everything faded and I woke.

----------


## WarriorTiger

Or maybe all of us beating him down the ladder really happened (time travel) and that's why it took him so long to get down in the first place!  :tongue2:

----------


## Baron Samedi

Wow. Amazing. What's an iczer?

----------


## Raven Knight

I'm sure these people aren't actual iczers... an iczer is a character from a Japanese anime series.  In the anime, the iczers were sort of a biologically engineered race who had special powers.  In the series they were protecting the Earth from alien invasions.  The iczers also had a robotic mecha they could form, but they needed a human to help them operate it, and only a specific human could do it...

The people I meet in dreams look a lot like the iczers.  And they have a more than considerable power level.  They seem to be able to handle energy in the same way a saiyan does (like Vegeta), thought I have not seen them form the mecha suit like in the show.

----------


## Raven Knight

Note:  As I have for the past two nights, I fell asleep and failed to slip into my WILD.  I actually did remember a couple of dreams, however, and my intent must have been good enough, as I completed a task of the year  :tongue2: 

I was in a city.  I didn't see any identifying marks, but I had the idea I was in New York City.  I was on the street.  I went into a small café on the side of the road.  It was a nice little place, a mom-and-pop type place set up to look very homey and comfortable.

I sat down at a table just to rest.  Without even having made an order, a friendly older woman brought me a big slice of apple pie with ice cream on top.  She told me to eat up while it was fresh.  I told her I hadn't ordered anything, so maybe it was someone else's.  I didn't see anyone else in the diner, but I knew I hadn't ordered any.  She said the pie is something they give to everyone who visits the diner.  She said she wouldn't take no for an answer, so dig in to the pie.  I ate the pie.  It was delicious.  I left a sizable tip on the table.  I figured it would cover the pie.  I was glad I found some cash in my pocket.  I left the table.

I walked through the diner and found an exit door in the back.  There was a flight of stairs that led up.  I followed the stairs up.  I wasn't sure if I should be there or not.  I found a door that exited onto the roof.  I stood out on the roof in the sunshine.  It felt good.  I'm not sure what made me think of it, but I decided to do a reality check.  I pinched my nose and found I could still breathe.  I was dreaming!  I became lucid

I stood there on the roof, wondering what my next goal should be.  I was thinking I might go up and fly.  I was just about to do that when something caught my eye.  I turned to my right and saw something in the distance.  It was a mushroom cloud!

Had there seriously just been a nuclear explosion over there?  The explosion looked far enough away that I would be safe.  It was still quite a sight to see.  I turned away from it after the mushroom cloud dispersed.  I looked back at the city.  I reminded myself that this was a dream.  I wondered what was going on with the nuclear attack.  I was thinking about how I could use this dream when I saw another rocket fly low over my head.  It was about to hit, just a few blocks away from me now that one was too close.  I knew I was dreaming, but I didn't think I could get to the rocket in time to stop it.  I heard a boom as it hit.

For just a minute I thought maybe it had just been a normal missile but that thought passed quickly.  The blast was deafening and blinding.  A wall of fire expanded from the site of the blast.  It was like everything was moving in slow motion.  The wall of blazing hot flames came towards me and then washed over me.  I could not see nothing but brightness.  I could feel a hot wind blowing over me.  But nothing more.  No searing heat.  I was not being burned.  I had expected my flesh to be instantly incinerated off of my bones, and then my bones to turn to dust but that didn't happen.  The wave of fire seemed to be there forever, but finally it passed.  I was now hovering in the air.  If I'd had any doubt I was dreaming, surviving a nuclear blast and now flying convinced me it was a dream.

I looked at the buildings.  Strangely, most of them were still standing.  I flew over to one of them and touched the wall.  The spot crumbled to ash.  That caused a chain reaction until the entire building had collapsed.  The buildings were not ok.  There was just a mere shell of what they had been.  A shell that would crumble at the slightest disturbance.  I landed on the street and walked down it for a ways.  The buildings around me were shattered by a helicopter.  I waved at the chopper.  I know someone looked right at me.  He pulled out a gun and shot at me.  WTF?  I flew up to the chopper and dragged the creep out of it.  He was staring at me in shock.  I asked him why the fuck he was shooting at me.  I said the nuclear war was his fault, wasn't it?  I was flying him around and showing him the mess he had made out of everything.  Back down into the diner where the nice old woman had been.  He obviously didn't give a shit.  I fired a blast of fire in his face and disintegrated his face.

I left the diner, causing it to collapse as I left.  I flew down the street.  More and more of the buildings were collapsing.  It was starting to look more and more like the aftermath of a nuclear blast as I would have expected it to look.  As I was flying down the devastated street I was thinking this was the end of the world.  Soon every place would be destroyed, and there was no way I could act fast enough to do anything about it.  The world would now be a live rendition of the game Fallout 3.

I saw someone on the ground up ahead of me.  I flew towards that person.  It was a woman.  I was not close enough to recognize her.  She was flying now.  We were both flying through the devastated city.  How had she survived?  Was she another dreamer?  Someone with super powers?  I flew after her, wanting to know what was going on.  I thought I was going to catch up with her but then I woke.

----------


## Baron Samedi

What an awesome dream! I hope you find that other lady again. She sounds interesting. Maybe it was Loaf? HAHAHA

----------


## scottyo

wow that's intense! that's a shame about the diner

----------


## Raven Knight

Note:  For my goal tonight, I agreed to meet up with Pablo to take him to find some care bears.  I also wanted to send some positive energy to Allison and do a healing on the Prince of Darkness, who is still inside my inner world and seems to be getting forgotten.  With these things in mind I used my light / sound machine and managed to slip into a WILD…

I was in the biodome.  I looked around to see if I was alone.  I wasn't.  Pablo was there with me.  He was in his human form.  He looked at me, and then looked around.  I wondered what he was looking for.  I asked if he was ready to go.  I wanted to do the healing on Allison first.  I told Pablo that.  He said he could help.  I focused on opening a portal to get to Allison.  A portal opened and I went through it, Pablo followed me…

On the other side of the portal we were both in what looked like Allison's room.  Her bed was there, and it was the bunk bed that I have seen when there physically.  I saw Allison was sleeping there.  I focused on the song Full Moonlight.  Golden energy formed and flowed through Allison.  I'm not sure what Pablo was doing, but it created golden energy.  It was positive energy.  I wondered if instead of giving her positive energy I should be giving her dark energy since she seems to convert it so effectively…  Either way, the healing was done now.

I opened a portal while focusing on what Pablo wanted to find.  Care bears.  After a bit of focus a portal opened up.  Pablo and I went through the portal.  On the other side we were in a strange place.  I looked around to take in our new surroundings.  It looked like we were standing on a cloud.  The cloud we were standing on was a big one… and there were things on it.  It looked like there was an entire city on it.  The city looked like something out of a fantasy.  There were golden roads curving gracefully between different areas of the cloud where there were other parts of the city.

I saw someone coming over towards us.  I looked to see who it was.  Would there actually be bears living in this cloud city?  The people approaching us soon arrived.  They were sort of bears… not exactly care bears… They were about three feet tall, had thick and soft fur, large expressive eyes, and warm welcoming smiles.  They each had different colored fur.  Some of their fur was brightly colored.  They didn't have any symbols on their chests like care bears, instead each of them had an amulet.  There were different symbols on the different amulets.  For lack of anything else to call them here, I will just refer to them as the care bears.

Pablo seemed happy to see them.  He changed into a fox, or at least mostly into a fox.  He now looked like one of them, he was a fox about three feet tall.  He had an amulet as well.  His amulet had a symbol on it like the one shown here.

The approaching care bear people stopped when they saw that, but didn't seem alarmed or anything.  I wondered if I should change form as well.  I ended up transforming into a care bear version of a panther… which felt kind of weird…  I noticed I also had an amulet.  My symbol looked like the Sailor Moon symbol shown here.

The care bear people came over to us.  In spite of our weird transformations, they seemed friendly.  Probably a bit too friendly to suit some people…  They greeted us with hugs… even though they didn't know us.  I wondered what made them so sure we weren't hostile.  I figured they could tell by our energy.

Pablo was talking with a couple of the care bear people.  I was looking around at the interesting scenery.  The city was a very nice place… like the picture shown above, or pretty close to it.  The primary difference between the city and the one above was the city I was in now had a lot more trees and flowers in it.  It was a very colorful and beautiful place.

"Do you like it?" a voice from behind me said.  I turned and looked and saw a feline care bear beside me smiling.  It was a female, and a silver tabby in color.  I knew she was referring to the city I was admiring, so I said it was a beautiful place.  She seemed happy… but then they all seemed happy.  She went over to a bush with some beautiful flowers on it.  She picked one of them and handed it to me.

She said if I set it in soil before it wilts, it will grow into a new bush.  I smelled the flower.  It smelled wonderful.  I can't really describe the scent of the flower except that it smelled wonderful.  For once I was glad I could  clearly experience smell in a dream.

The care bear person I was with said her name was Tabitha.  I noted that it seemed a little too much like what she looked like… a tabby cat named Tabitha.  I said my name was Raven.  I went to the edge of the cloud and looked down.  I could see the ground far below.  I could see the patterns on it that looked like farms, cities, and wilderness.  It looked like a normal society down there.  I wondered if they were at all aware of what was passing right over their heads.  As if reading my thoughts, Tabitha said the people down there have no idea they exist.  She said it had to stay that way because people down there react in unexpected ways.  This way the cloud city could move anywhere on the planet and just look like a normal cloud to the people down below.

I followed Tabitha back from the edge of the cloud and into the city.  Pablo was there.  He was talking about some kind of meter that detects how much positive energy there is in the world compared to how much negative energy.  He seemed to be quite excited about the whole thing.  I wondered how their negative energy detectors worked.  I was thinking about how the ones in MoSh's inner world never seem to notify anyone when Asuka has been infected… Asuka!  I was thinking of Asuka!  I turned to Tabitha and asked if she knew of anything to protect someone from negative energy infection.  I said a friend of mine is always getting attacked, and it is really getting old.  She seemed to think about it for a bit, then she pointed at my amulet.  She said if I have one of those, then healing this person shouldn't be a problem.  I said healing her isn't a problem, but we want to protect her so she won't get infected at all.  Tabitha told me to give this person my amulet.  One of the amulets, when given freely as a gift, will offer great protection.

I was thinking about that when something happened.  There was a streak of light like a comet coming from the sky.  Celeste, the iczer that has been following MoSh around, landed right in front of me and glared at me.  She said she was going to get answers right now.  Apparently a few of the care bear people thought she looked hostile.  Their amulets glowed and fired off beams of positive energy at Celeste.  That didn't harm her at all, though it did seem to slightly irritate her.  She turned around and looked at the care bear people.  She said not to bother with that.  She wasn't there to hurt anyone, she just wanted some answers.

After the care bear people had stopped shooting Celeste with their positive energy, she turned back towards me.  She didn't seem as pissed off, though.  She asked me what I had done to MoSh.  I asked her what she was talking about.  I said I hadn't done anything to MoSh.  Why would I do something to MoSh?  She said she knew I must have done something.  Otherwise he wouldn't have been that way.  I asked what way.  I asked what was wrong.  Had something happened to MoSh?  She looked at me and finally said she could see I really didn't know.  She said she had gone to see him and he'd had no clue who she was.  He'd also had no clue about the iczers, the paradise world, or Sensei.  I laughed.  She asked what I thought was so funny.  I told her she had probably just found MoSh when he wasn't lucid.  I asked her if he seemed ok other than the memory issue.  She said yes, he had.  I said it was most likely a lucidity issue.  She asked how to fix that.  I said she could tell him to do a reality check.  She looked at me strangely… then finally said ok, and streaked off into the sky again.

I looked around at the care bear people.  Pablo was also looking over at me.  He asked what that had been all about.  I told him it was just a misunderstanding.  She had been looking for MoSh, but she had found him when he wasn't lucid so she had thought something was wrong with him.  I said he was probably fine, but maybe I should check to be sure it was just a lucidity issue and there was nothing else wrong.  I opened a portal to MoSh's inner world.  Pablo asked what about him.  I said he could stay there if he wanted, when he woke up he would be pulled back to his physical body.  I went through the portal into MoSh's inner world…

On the other side of the portal I was in the yard in front of MoSh's house.  MoSh was there.  There was also a small yapping dog.  MoSh picked up the dog and was hugging it.  I asked if he was ok.  He said yeah, he was fine.  I looked at the dog.  It was a fairly small dog, but a cute one.  I patted the dog on the head.  I asked MoSh where Asuka was.  I thought I would give her my amulet.  He held up the dog.  I didn't understand.  I said I wasn't looking for a dog… I was looking for Asuka.  He said the dog was Asuka.  I hadn't quite gotten that idea through my head when I woke.

----------


## mowglycdb

Thanks for helping me get there. I wonder if you already gave the pendent to asuka. =)  maybe in another ocasion we can go somewhere else ( if you aren't occupied )

----------


## Raven Knight

Note:  My two plans tonight were to go to see MoSh and find out why Asuka seems to be stuck in the form of a dog.  The other goal was to work on the story for the game Allison and I are making for our final project.  I managed to fall asleep and slip into a WILD

I was in MoSh's inner world.  I looked around to see where in MoSh's inner world I was.  I was in the living room of his house.  I looked around.  MoSh was at the bottom of the stairs.  He was holding a small dog.  It was a cute dog.  MoSh said the dog was Asuka.  I looked at the dog closely.  I was trying to see if I could find any sign of negative energies or if she had just been changed into a dog.  I was wondering what had been blocking her ability to change shape.  MoSh put the dog down and she ran over to the couch.  Asuka jumped up on the couch and sat down there, looking at me.

I looked at Asuka a bit closer.  She didn't seem to be in any distress, except for the fact she didn't seem to be able to change back to her normal form.  I finally did a simple rhyme spell.  "What was done will now undo, return you to the form that's true."  Asuka changed back to her usual human form.  She was still sitting on the couch.  She looked at her hands, and seemed happy to be back as normal.  I asked if she knew what had happened to her.  She said she didn't, she had been just going about her business when she had changed into a dog without intending to.  MoSh sat down on the couch beside Asuka and put his arm around her.

I told Asuka we needed to be sure she was ok.  I asked if she was able to change form as usual now.  She said she would try.  She focused and changed back into the dog.  Then she changed into a cat.  Then she changed into a busty blond woman in a bikini.  And then she changed back to her normal form.  She said it seemed to be working fine now.  I said that was cool.  I said I didn't see any negative energies, but it would be a good idea to use a healing spell on her anyhow.  It can't hurt.  MoSh and I both used a healing spell on Asuka.  I used the song Full Moonlight to purge any possible dark energy from her and replace it with light energy.

I was thinking there was nothing left to do when I remembered the amulet I had gotten when visiting the care bear world.  I looked around my neck and I found it.  I removed it, lifting the gold chain over my head.  I told Asuka it was an amulet meant to generate positive energy.  I told her that the one who had given it to me had said it would offer protection to whoever was wearing it.  I slipped it around her neck and rested the amulet on her chest.  It glowed breifly with a golden light.  I hoped that the amulet would do its job.  I smiled at MoSh and said Asuka should be fine.  It was here that everything faded to black and I woke.

----------


## Raven Knight

I was in a building somewhere.  It looked like a large store room of some kind.  The place was somewhat dark and dreary.  There were lots of boxes around, though it looked like lots of them were empty and tossed aside.  I wondered if the place was abandoned.  I had the idea it was.  I looked through the place for a bit.  My first thought was that I wanted to see if there was anything of value in any of the boxes.  I started looking through a few of them.  I found some guns in one of the boxes.  I wasn't interested in guns.  I left them, making sure I didn't touch them.  I checked a few more boxes and finally I found something in another box.  A sword was carefully packed.  Awesome!  I liked it.  I took the sword out of the box.  I wondered if there was anything to keep me from walking off with the sword

I took the sword and walked away from where I had found it.  Now I just wanted to leave.  I rounded a corner and found there were other people in the place with me.  A man asked where I had found the sword.  He said they should all have weapons if we were to go against the zombies.  I told the man there were guns back there.  I pointed out the box I had seen the guns in.  He liked that even better.  He and three other people went and got guns.  They came back quickly.  We all headed for the door.  A man tried to hand me a gun.  I turned it down, telling him I would rather use the sword.  It doesn't jam, it doesn't run out of ammo.

We went out the door and onto a dark street.  There were buildings towering over me.  It was night time and there were dark shadows cast by the moonlight.  There were things moving in the darkness.  I looked closer.  Zombies emerged from the darkness.  We were fighting.  I used my sword and started cutting heads off of zombies.  We were all trying to get away from the zombies.  We fought our way through them towards a door on the other side of the alley.  I opened the door and went through it into MoSh's inner world?  I did a double take and slammed the door behind me before anyone could follow.  I didn't know who the people were, and I definitely didn't want to let the zombies in here.

I was in the upstairs hall in MoSh's house.  I walked down the hall and looked into the rooms as I passed.  A little girl came into the hall.  I recognized Shawna.  She smiled at me.  I wondered how I had gotten here and what I was supposed to be doing here.  Shawna said MoSh had told her I would show her some of my healing spells.  I didn't remember that, but I said ok.  No reason not to.  I used Unforgiven Too by Metallica and transferred first the song Voices from the Macross Plus soundtrack, then the song Touch My Heart from the Devil Hunter Yohko soundtrack and Full Moonlight from the same soundtrack.  I don't normally do that many at once, but she kept wanting more of them and it felt right to keep going.  Shawna turned away from me and headed down the stairs singing Voices.  I heard MoSh down there.  I was going to go down and say hi to him but instead I woke up.

----------


## Man of Shred

Thanks Again for all your help! you're the greatest!!!

----------


## Raven Knight

I was in my mom's room, in her office.  We were looking out the window into the carport.  We went over to her computer and were looking at the screen.  There was an image of a space station in orbit.  I had the idea it was the international space station, although I thought it didn't look right.  My mom was talking about when I went on the space station I would have to be careful not to break any bones.  She said bone density decreases when in space.  I said it would be ok, the station has artificial gravity.  My mom said that wouldn't help, it's a virus in space that decreases bone density.  I just started at her blankly.  I said the reason bone density decreases is that when there is no gravity, there is less for the bone to support.  And thus there is no need to maintain the bone density.  I said that would be ok with the artificial gravity.  My mom just seemed to think I was nuts.

I left my mom's office now and went to the living room.  I cuddled Princess for a bit and then went out into the front yard.  I didn't think it was odd when there was a plane or a space ship hovering over our yard.  A ladder was lowered down.  My mom was at the door.  She told me to be careful up there and make sure to come back safely.  I told her I wasn't even going to be leaving orbit.  It was no problem.  I climbed up the ladder to the hovering craft.  A hatch opened and I climbed in.

The ship moved fast.  Very fast.  The ground receded below us and it was hardly any time at all before we were in orbit.  But it wasn't realistic there was no force from the speed.  Normally that type of acceleration would produce a lot of Gs of force, but it didn't.  We flew over the planet down below now.  I saw the space station up ahead.  It looked pretty cool.  I was actually going to be on it!  I hadn't been feeling any excitement until now, but it was coming.  We approached the station and docked.  Since there was no artificial gravity, when I unbuckled there was no gravity and I floated to the hatch.  It opened and I went through.

Once I was in the space station, the hatch closed behind me.  I knew the shuttle was leaving.  I was here for a while now.  I floated over to a window and looked outside at the earth down below.  It was beautiful.  I sat there watching for a while.  I figured I would go from the central area into the outer ring where there was artificial gravity.  There was a hatch in the floor of the room or maybe it was a wall, or the ceiling it was hard to tell with no gravity.  I opened the hatch and floated through it.

I was now going down a long round corridor.  I could see the exit up above.  I wondered if I would end up dropping very far to hit the ground.  I hadn't thought about that before.  And I was caught in the gravity now.  It was steadily increasing.  How could that be?  I wasn't in the moving part yet!  I figured it was increasing as I headed towards the outer edge.  I flipped over and figured at least I could land on my feet.  I dropped through the opening down below me and dropped onto solid ground

And now I was inside MoSh's inner world.  I looked around.  WTF?  I looked up.  A portal was closing.  How had I gotten here?  I looked to my right and saw MoSh floating about three feet off the ground.  Nomad was on the other side of MoSh.  Both of them were looking at something.  I looked at that same something.  There was a woman there with messy brown hair.  She didn't look pleased.  I wondered if my arrival had contributed to her displeasure.  A name came to mind.  S?  What was she doing here?  How had she gotten here?

"Hey!" I called to her, "What the fuck are you doing here?  Haven't had enough kidnapping?"  I remembered her previous attempt to kidnap and brainwash Asuka.  MoSh had gone and gotten her back safely.

"This isn't over!" S said to us, "I will be back!  And next time I won't be alone!"

"What?" I asked, "Running away like a little baby?"

S glared at me and then disappeared into thin air.

"Come back here, you flakey jerk!" I yelled at the spot S had vanished from.

MoSh landed now.  I went over to him and asked him if he was ok.  He said yeah.  I asked about Asuka.  He said he thought she was ok.  He said she would have to go somewhere safe.  He said she wouldn't be happy, but he didn't want her to get hurt any more.  He looked quite upset.  I asked him if Asuka needed healing.  He said he would go see her.  I asked Nomad what had happened.  He said it looked like S had run for her mommy as soon as we had shown up.  I figured I would follow MoSh and see if Asuka needed healing.  I was about to follow them when I woke.

----------


## Loaf

> I floated over to a window and looked outside at the earth down below.  It was beautiful.



Always is in dreams. Well, planets in general. I've never seen Earth in a dream personally. Only a planet that was suppose to be earth, but clearly wasn't.  :Cheeky:

----------


## Raven Knight

I was at the beach.  I was there with some friends.  In the dream I felt I knew all of them, but the only ones I know from waking life were Allison, Nomad, and Alicia.  Alicia was showing off her bikini.  She was as skinny as a rail.  Nomad was staring at her.  She must have thought Nomad like her, as she started striking sexy poses.  Nomad turned away from her and came over to me.  He said she really needs to put some weight on.  She looked disturbingly like a skeleton.

That was the last that was said about that.  Now everyone was playing in the ocean.  Nomad was body surfing.  Alicia was trying to stand up against the waves, but they kept knocking her over.  She would bob to the surface each time laughing.  Allison was out in the water farther, swimming.  The others were all doing various things including sun bathing and swimming.  I decided to have some fun of my own.  I ran out into the waves, jumping into a couple and then riding a large one back in to the shore, doing a clumsy imitation of body surfing but I didn't care what it looked like.  It was fun, so I kept doing it on several more large waves.

Soon the sun was setting.  It was going to get dark soon.  We were going to leave.  We all gathered on the beach.  I knew right away someone was missing.  It wasn't anyone from waking life.  It was one guy we had been there with.  I looked back out at the ocean.  I saw someone quite a ways out.  It looked like he couldn't get back.  So all of us that are really good swimmers were going to go after him.  I didn't see who all was coming.  I just jumped into the water and started swimming towards him.  As I was about to reach him something seemed to be pulling me under water.  A current was pulling me under.  A rip current!  I tried to fight it to get away, but it wasn't working.  I dove under the water and figured maybe I could get out of it another way but it was too strong.  I ran out of breath and reflexively took a deep breath of the salty sea water

and I breathed it just fine.  I sat there under the water for a bit, breathing in the salty brine.  It smelled like the ocean, but didn't feel any different than air to my lungs.  What could that mean?  I was dreaming!  I was now in the midst of a lucid dream!  Ok my goals what was something that I wanted to do?  Well, I was in the water already I was thinking there was a task on the Ravens dream group to explore a water world this would be the perfect time.  I focused on transforming into a mermaid, and that worked easily.  Now I could swim a lot faster.  I headed deeper into the ocean.  It was pretty dark, but somehow I was still able to see.  I passed by some beautiful coral reefs.  Many colorful fish scattered at my arrival.  A curious sea turtle came over to investigate me.  I went deeper still.  I saw something odd on the dark ocean floor.  It looked like there was a light down there but where could that be coming from?

I swam down to the light.  It was shining out of a cavern.  The cavern extended down below the ocean floor.  I swam down into the cavern.  I found that the source of the light was the walls of the cave itself.  The effect was beautiful.  I swam down through the cavern and found there were several other passages branching off from the main cavern.  I swam into one of them.  All of the caves were lit by the glowing rocks, although some of them were different colors.  This created different colored light in the different caves.

I soon entered a huge underwater chamber.  The walls were covered with the glowing rocks.  All different colors.  It was like I was floating in space looking out at the stars all around me.  It was impossible to really tell how large the cavern was.  I had a feeling it was pretty large.  From the look of it, the cavern could've been tiny or of infinite space.  I was hovering there in the water when everything around me faded to black and I woke.

----------


## Raven Knight

Note:  My goal in this dream was to first heal MoSh, who said he seems to be coming down with a cold.  And then there was a setup to trick S if she happens to return to attack Asuka and MoSh again.  I used my light / sound device and slipped into a WILD

I was in MoSh's inner world.  I was in his bedroom.  He was lying in bed sleeping.  I figured it was a good chance to do the healing spell.  I focused on the song Voices and focused the healing energy on MoSh.  Golden energy formed and flowed through him.  I repeated the song a second time, but then MoSh woke up.  He sat up in bed and looked at me strangely.  I told him to do a reality check.  I heard something behind me and I looked.  I saw a mew float into the room.  MoSh was standing next to me now.  I told him we had to go get Asuka if we were going to do a fusion.  I told him I would just open a portal to find Asuka.  I opened the portal while focused on Asuka and MoSh and I went through.

On the other side we were in a room.  I didn't recognize the room.  I saw Asuka there.  She looked over at MoSh.  I asked if she was ready.  She said yes.  I had half of a fusion amulet on and I gave Asuka the other half.  When we touched the pieces together the fusion happened.

Asuka and I were now one.  We were standing in front of MoSh.  I said we should go back to MoSh's inner world.  Asuka asked about the baby.  I said I thought it would be safer to leave the baby here until after S was taken care of.  Asuka agreed to that.  I opened a portal and we went back to MoSh's inner world.

We were now in the living room.  MoSh sat down on the couch.  I asked what now.  MoSh said he guessed we would just have to wait and see if S came back.  I thought that could get kind of boring.  I also thought things should look as natural as possible.  Asuka took control of the body for a bit.  She sat us down next to MoSh right next to MoSh.  She started whispering stuff in his ear I noticed she was telling him to remember the dream.  He turned and looked at me.  I reminded Asuka I was there with her so she might not want to go anywhere with whatever seemed to be happening she said oops and turned back towards the television.  She just put her arm around MoSh and laid her head on his shoulder a position I felt like I could fall asleep in but that wouldn't be good, either.  I kept reminding myself it was a dream and forcing myself to stay lucid.

I was wondering if nothing would happen unless we were more visible.  I told Asuka I was going to lose lucidity if I stayed there much longer.  I got up and went outside the house.  I looked up at the force field.  I wondered if Hetfield had figured out why it wasn't holding.  How had S gotten in?  Whatever the problem was, it was not yet fixed.  S appeared.  A woman with messy brown hair, trying for a pleasant smile but only managing to pull off a maniacal grin.  She came over to me and took hold of my hand.

"Come with me," she said, "We'll get you somewhere safe."

I could tell she was trying to use a mind control spell on me.  It wasn't working.  I just looked at her.  She must have understood the blank look to mean I was under her control.  She was holding my left hand.  I slowly reached my right hand up to check for the Sailor Moon amulet.  It wasn't there.  I wondered where it was.  S said I didn't have to worry about that nasty control amulet.  She said she would get me free of that bastard.  She was pulling my hand gently, clearly expecting me to follow her.  She opened a portal and we were clearly heading for the portal.  I heard the door to the house open up.  MoSh came out.  He called out to Asuka.  S said Asuka belongs to her now.

"Wrong" I said, giving her my best evil smirk, "Your ass belongs to me, bitch!"

S did a double take and quickly let go of my hand.  As she did I grabbed hold of her wrist tightly.  I asked her what she was looking to accomplish here.  I asked why she wouldn't just leave me alone, just leave us alone.  We had done nothing to her.  S was saying there was no way I could have that much power.  I asked her again why she won't just leave us alone.  She said MoSh treats me like a servant.  Like a dog, and no man has the right to do that to any woman.  I told her she is wrong so just leave us alone.  The mind control spell she was trying to use on me got a bit stronger.  Still nowhere near strong enough to penetrate my defenses.

"Ok," I said, "How about you not come back here?  Leave us alone?  You obviously have absolutely no clue what you're talking about."

She looked angry now.  She tried to hit me with a wave of force.  I blocked it.  MoSh was right beside me now.  He told S to leave Asuka alone.  I remembered talk of healing her, so I focused on a healing song Touch My Heart.  The song played through and golden energy flowed through S.  She seemed to calm down and I let go of her hand.  She looked a bit disoriented.  She wandered over near MoSh.  She glared at him and said his control over me was strong, but she knew one way to break it for good.  My attention was briefly distracted by a comet streaking across the sky.  I looked back at S.  I was trying to decide how much power to reveal.  I decided on just enough to do the job, nothing extra, I wasn't going to reveal my presence yet.

I was about to use telekinesis to move S away from MoSh MoSh changed into a huge snake and then the comet was back and pounded into S, pushing her hard into the neighbor's house.  The wall collapsed, but the comet and S stopped there and the comet was Celeste, the iczer who had been following MoSh.  She was pissed at S and she was really yelling at her.  She asked her what the fuck she thought she was doing to MoSh.  She said they'd had enough trouble getting here, there was no way she was going to let some petty, shallow minded fool such as S interfere.  She let go of S and told her to go home.  She turned and walked over to MoSh, who was a perplexed looking giant winged cobra.

"What is that all about?" Celeste asked, "She isn't one of them.  She is just some nuisance."  Celeste looked at me and greeted me as Asuka.  Apparently she didn't realize I was also in there.  S was sneaking up behind Celeste.  She was using a mind control spell on Celeste.  I'm not sure how I knew, but I did.  I could hear a song playing, I didn't recognize it and I didn't really care for it.  Celeste looked at me, completely unaware of S.  She had an exasperated look on her face.  She wasn't ignoring S at all

"Seriously?" she asked as she turned around to S, "Do you seriously think you have the power to control me?  Let's get something straight."  She picked up S by her collar.  "I had better never see you here bothering these people again.  You are interfering in something that you could not possibly comprehend.  Stay out of this or you will find yourself paying an unbelievable price.  Now be gone and make sure I don't see you again!"

A portal opened in the air.  Celeste threw S through the portal, and the portal closed behind her.  Celeste looked over at MoSh and me.  MoSh was human again.  She said she was going to be in the area on an off to make sure the enemy didn't find out where MoSh is, or who he is, or anything else.  She telekinetically set the two of us right next to each other.  She smiled.  She said we looked good together, but she had better go before someone spotted her here.  With that she streaked off into the sky and was gone.

I looked over at MoSh.  I said that hadn't gone how I had expected  MoSh agreed that it had gone strangely.  MoSh put his arm around me and we were walking towards his house.  We were almost to the door when everything faded around me and I woke.

----------


## Raven Knight

Note:  I have had a lot of negative energy lately.  The previous night I had some parasites attacking me, but my friends helped me out with them.  I still feel there are more.  I once again had friends offering to help, so that was going to be my first goal.  Get rid of the parasites.  I fell asleep with my light / sound machine on, although I didn't do it in order to slip into a WILD this time I was trying to relax and purge negative energy.

This dream was a bit fragmented I felt quite out of it most of the time.  I was lying on a bed of soft grass.  I think I might have been in the Healing Glen.  I could sense friendly people around me.  This place felt safe.  I felt very weak, like I didn't have any energy.  So I just lied there.  It was very comfortable.  I heard voices around me.  I recognized them.  Nomad and Allison.  Hadn't Pablo said he would come to help?  Yes, but he'd said I would have to telepathically contact him  That was harder than I would have expected.  I sent out a telepathic beacon to bring Pablo.  Then I slipped into sleep for a bit.

I was awake again, sort of.  I actually opened my eyes a bit.  There was a fox looking at me.  He was cute.  I wanted to pet him.  I was too tired to actually lift my arm and pet him.  That sucked.  A voice the Crystal Golem / Frost Giant / Stone Golem / a bunch of other names said for me to relax.  He said I was partially sedated so they could more easily get the parasites out.  There would be time for petting Pablo later.  Petting Pablo?  He must be the fox.  I drifted off.

I was conscious again.  I didn't open my eyes.  I heard a portal.  Someone had come through.  I heard another voice.  I recognized MoSh.

"Raven is here!" MoSh said, "I had been looking for"

"What the fuck are you doing here?" Allison demanded, no doubt of MoSh, "She's not going with you to fight those two idiots.  Can't you see she's in no condition for that?"

"But I" MoSh tried to start.

"Not that her condition would matter to you!" Allison continued, barely stopping for a breath, "So how about you just stay the fuck away from her?  And while you're at it, stay the fuck away from me, too!"

"Wait a min" MoSh again tried to talk.

"No!" Allison said, "I'm telling you to back the fuck off!  Get the fuck out!"

"Listen" MoSh got out only one word.

"You listen to me!" Allison said, "Until you learn a little compassion and respect for others, stay the fuck away from us!"

"Either stop fighting," the Crystal Golem said, "Or one of you please go.  This is a place of healing, we do not need this negative energy."

I heard a brief silence and then a portal.  Was MoSh gone?  Wow Allison had sure been pissed and all in my defense I wanted to hug Allison now, but I still didn't have the energy and I slipped back asleep.

I came partially awake one more time during this dream.  I could feel Allison on my left, Nomad on my right, Pablo was right next to Nomad, and the Crystal Golem was at the top of my head.  I heard Allison say something about things getting hot.  I didn't feel hot.  I felt cold inside.  Then I found out what she meant.  There was suddenly fire flowing through me.  But Allison had been wrong it didn't burn or feel too hot.  It felt wonderful.  I could feel it banishing the cold out like the summer sun on an ice cube.  I was so comfortable that I fell into a deeper sleep and didn't awaken during this dream.

----------


## Raven Knight

I woke up in the Healing Glen.  I was spontaneously lucid.  Allison was there with me.  I was thinking there should be other people there, too.  Allison must have read my thoughts.  She said Nomad and Pablo had both woken up, and Basara had gone back to my inner world.  I felt a lot better.  Allison was saying we should go somewhere and do something interesting like Rome.  I told her I though MoSh might have dark energy in him, so I wanted to clear that out.  She told me to forget him for now.  Let's go have fun.  I told her it wouldn't take long.  She finally said if I really wanted to go do that, she would just wait for me there.  I said ok.  I opened a portal to MoSh's inner world and went through it.

On the other side I was in the street outside MoSh's house.  I looked around.  I wondered where MoSh was.  I could feel negative energy trying to build up inside me.  I took a deep breath and forced it back down.  A bunch of negative energy wouldn't do anyone any good at all.  I finally spotted MoSh.  He was in the yard of his house with a man.  I didn't recognize the other man.  The man had dark hair.  It looked like he was wearing leather in order to make himself look cool, but my first thought was that he was trying too hard and thus falling well short of cool.  I went over to the two of them.  The man was doing a lot of talking.  MoSh was just staring at him.  Was he one of those people who keep using mind control on MoSh and Asuka?

"Hey!" I said to them, "What's going on?"

The man looked at me.  MoSh was still looking at the man.  I went over and pulled a firm Gibbs (smack to the back of the head) on MoSh.

"Hey!" MoSh said as he looked over at me.

The man said he was just here telling his friend MoSh about the path to enlightenment.  He said he could also show me a new path to true knowledge.

"And just who the fuck are you?" I asked him.  I could hear faint voices in my head telling me to listen to and obey this man, but it was very easy to ignore.  But I knew what it was.  He was trying to use mind control on me!

"What?" he asked, seeming surprised his mind control was having absolutely no effect.

"I asked you, who the fuck are you?" I repeated.

"Who are any of us, really?" he asked, "Why don't you come back to my place.  I can give you a private lesson, completely free, of course."  He smiled.

"I don't think so," I said, "And unless you want a private lesson on how give yourself a blowjob, you had better stop trying to use your pathetic excuse for mind control on me!"  The voices continued in my head.  "Fine.  There is a fine art to giving one's self a blowjob.  First I rip your dick off then I shove it so far up your ass that it is in your mouth.  At that point you just start sucking.  Let me show you"  I reached for his pants.  He backed away a couple steps and the voices finally stopped.  "Bummer," I said, "I was looking forward to that.  I might just give you the lesson anyway since you're still here."

"You'll regret that," he sneered, "There isn't a single woman I can't own!"  Then he disappeared.

"Is that guy for real?" I asked as I turned towards MoSh.  I realized I had actually forgotten I was annoyed at MoSh when some negative energy tried to rise up again.  I pushed it down and focused on a healing spell Touch My Heart from the Devil Hunter Yohko soundtrack.  Golden energy formed and flowed through MoSh.  When the song was over I turned away and looked down the street.  There was no one there.  MoSh started to say something.  I told him I had to go, there was still some negative energy to vent.  Bye.  I opened a portal back to the Healing Glen and went through it before MoSh could object.  It looked like MoSh might follow me, but he apparently changed his mind when he saw Allison was on the other side waiting for me.  The portal closed behind me.  I didn't even have a chance to say anything to Allison before I woke.

----------


## Man of Shred

There has to be a way i can keep him from mind controlling me.

----------


## RomanSoldier

Wow.. It is so cool that you have such good friends.

----------


## Lucid_Guy.exe

> I went over and pulled a firm Gibbs (smack to the back of the head) on MoSh.







> "Fine.  There is a fine art to giving one's self a blowjob.  First I rip your dick off then I shove it so far up your ass that it is in your mouth.  At that point you just start sucking.  Let me show you..."[/COLOR]



Oh my god...that's hi-lars-ious! :Big laugh:

----------


## Raven Knight

Note:  My first goal was to meet up with a new friend in a dream.  I planned on meeting up with Markus, who I met in my online class.  My goal after that was to go kill a bunch of Templars so they would think Persyd and Lujan are their enemies.  I used my light / sound machine and I slipped into my WILD

I was walking along a street.  It was a rural street, only a few houses around.  I was walking on the sidewalk.  I wondered why I was there.  I had been aiming for the moon.  It isn't too often that my dream starts that far off of my intended mark.  I continued walking, figuring I would soon find out why I had been brought there instead of going to the moon.  A pickup truck drove past me.  For some reason I made note of the fact it was a blue Toyota.  I watched it heading down the street.  A bunny ran out and was hit, getting thrown to the side.  The truck kept going.

I was going to go check on the bunny.  I saw I wasn't the only person there.  There was a man up there.  He had brown hair, thinning a bit and he had a video camera.  I got closer to see what was going on.  I saw the bunny was lying on the sidewalk, twitching.  The man was videotaping the bunny.  I wondered why he would want to do that.  I came close enough that I could talk to him.  I asked him what he was doing.  He said he was videotaping.  I was a bit taken aback.  Videotaping?  Why?  I asked him why.  He said he was going to put it on the internet.  I thought that was pretty sick.  I asked him if he really finds a suffering animal to be amusing.  He said it was none of my business.

"Has anyone ever told you that you're a twisted little fuck?" I asked the man.  I followed my statement up by grabbing his camera from his hands.  He was apparently surprised by my doing this.

"Hey!" he said, "Give that back, bitch!"

I didn't give it back.  I smashed it on the ground.  It broke into numerous pieces.  While the man seemed in shock that I would done such a thing.  He was looking at the pieces of his smashed camera.  I went to the bunny and focused on the song Voices from the Macross Plus soundtrack to heal it.  The bunny was healed and hopped away.  The man was up now and he grabbed me by my hair but it wasn't by my hair, it was by my hood.  I was dressed as an assassin.

"You fucking bitch!" he was yelling at me, "You do know you're going to pay for that!  I'll make sure you're"

I was sickened and disgusted by this man who was filming an animal's suffering as if it were entertaining somehow.  And besides, this was a dream.  I extended the hidden blade I found on my left arm and buried it in the man's somewhat larger than average gut.  That shut him up real fast.

"I'll make sure you're" was what he had been saying, and he finished his sentence with, "glurk"

I pulled the blade out and retracted it.  The man looked stunned that I had actually stabbed him.  He glared at me, but seemed a bit afraid as well.  He said I would be going away for a long time.  I said it wasn't going to happen.  It couldn't happen because there is no one in that world that could possibly contain me.  I told him that my next target was to cut off his dick.  Cut off his dick and shove it down his throat since he is already a cock-sucking asshole.  He asked what my problem was.  It was just a rabbit but that got me even more pissed.  I was glaring at him and moving towards him, he backed away, a blood stain growing on his shirt where I had stabbed him.  I hadn't quite decided what to do yet when out of nowhere the pickup truck that had passed before came back and hit the man.  The man was thrown to the side of the road, and the pickup kept going.

I went over to the man and looked at him.  I felt no sympathy for this asshole.  There was blood spreading more rapidly from his stab wound, and blood was coming from his mouth now.  There must be internal injuries.  He was gurgling words out help call a doctor  I summoned a video camera and pointed it at him.  I said I didn't think I'd be calling for help.  This footage would be extremely popular on the internet, especially when paired with his footage of the suffering rabbit.  People could see his sick video followed by the cruel irony I had gotten on video.

"But of course I can't really do that since this is a dream," I said, "I'm going to wake up now.  Have a slow and painful death, asshole."  Everything faded and I woke.

----------


## Man of Shred

I think it's a good idea to not pick fights with other dreamers. Yeah some people are sick and disgusting. But let their karma get them. Since we all share dreams it's time that we start not picking fights with other dreamers, just because what they do conflicts with our view. That man and his gf were in my dreams last night giving me their payback. I agree they are sick and twisted. But keep in mind these aren't ordinary dreamers. and they are aware of when other dreamers attack them.

----------


## Lucid_Guy.exe

All I have to say about that is  ::shock:: .

----------


## Raven Knight

> I think it's a good idea to not pick fights with other dreamers. Yeah some people are sick and disgusting. But let their karma get them. Since we all share dreams it's time that we start not picking fights with other dreamers, just because what they do conflicts with our view. That man and his gf were in my dreams last night giving me their payback. I agree they are sick and twisted. But keep in mind these aren't ordinary dreamers. and they are aware of when other dreamers attack them.



Actually that dream was really unintentional.  I had intended to go straight to the moon and meet with my new friend, Markus.  Apparently my subconscious had other ideas.  ::sad2:: 

Oh, and if anyone has a problem with me?  You need to come straight to me with the problem.  Depending on what you are willing to do, we can work things out in a civil manner either through PM or in a dream  ::drink:: , you can vent a bunch of complaining out on me if you have the need and I promise to listen to your side  ::bslap:: , or if you insist, we can have it out in a dream.  :Boxing:  But please do NOT bring uninvolved 3rd parties in on it.  ::angry::  We need to settle it between ourselves like mature adults.  :tongue2:

----------


## nina

> I swam down to the light.  It was shining out of a cavern.  The cavern extended down below the ocean floor.  I swam down into the cavern.  I found that the source of the light was the walls of the cave itself.  The effect was beautiful.  I swam down through the cavern and found there were several other passages branching off from the main cavern.  I swam into one of them.  All of the caves were lit by the glowing rocks, although some of them were different colors.  This created different colored light in the different caves.
> 
> I soon entered a huge underwater chamber.  The walls were covered with the glowing rocks.  All different colors.  It was like I was floating in space looking out at the stars all around me.  It was impossible to really tell how large the cavern was.  I had a feeling it was pretty large.  From the look of it, the cavern could've been tiny or of infinite space.  I was hovering there in the water when everything around me faded to black and I woke.



This dream is *so* beautiful. Recently I have been dreaming about being in the ocean and finding magical coral reefs and crystals...now I am inspired to find such a cavern as you describe. Thank you for the inspiration!  :smiley: 

Oh, and thank you for healing the bunny. I'm like you...I become quite enraged when I see animals suffering for no reason.

----------


## Raven Knight

> This dream is *so* beautiful. Recently I have been dreaming about being in the ocean and finding magical coral reefs and crystals...now I am inspired to find such a cavern as you describe. Thank you for the inspiration!



Thanks.  I really do like dreams like this.  No fighting, no hostility... just beautiful places to explore.  I need to focus harder on getting more dreams like this and fewer dreams with fighting.  Action dreams can be good, but I need a break sometimes!  ::dreaming::

----------


## Raven Knight

Note:  I was listening to the music on my iPod when I went back to sleep after the previous dream.  It had been completely unintentional, and I wanted better control this time.  I wanted to go to the moon and meet a new friend RomanSoldier and then we were heading for Rome.  Plans included the TotY that involves participating in a gladiator fight, and I was going to see if I could slip a TotM in somewhere, too.  I focused on this really hard and managed to slip into a second WILD

I was in the biodome in the usual spot next to the koi pond.  Yay!  I was where I wanted to be!  I looked around to see if I could find Markus (RomanSoldier).  I pulled a Homer to myself (D'Oh!) as I remembered I had agreed to meet Markus outside of the biodome.  I focused on teleporting myself outside of the biodome

I looked down at my clothing and saw I was in my Assassin's Creed outfit, so I had gotten that right.  Hopefully Markus would recognize me.  He had told me he usually appears as a Roman gladiator That should be easy to spot.

I walked around on the moon a bit.  I spotted a man who was pacing back and forth.  I headed towards him.  I was almost right next to him before he noticed me.  I said hi to the man, who was dressed like a gladiator.  That must be Markus it's not like there are numerous gladiators wandering around on the moon.  I greeted him, confirming that he was Markus.  He reached out his right hand.  I went to shake it and he made it a full-arm shake, clasping his hand at my elbow, greeting me as Raven and calling me a lady?  I stepped back and looked him over.  He was a hottie.  I was trying to get a feel for his energy so I would be able to easily find him in the future, but I also had the feeling I was blatantly staring.  Shoulder length dark hair, an incredible physique, near perfect facial features (better than perfect because perfect looks so fake), and beautiful eyes Eyes are one of the features I notice first about a man when I first meet him, and I couldn't look away from Markus' blue eyes.  Then I realized I was blatantly staring and looked away too quickly.  I felt myself turn red.

Markus asked if he had done something wrong.  I said he hadn't.  I said I'd just been getting a feel for his energy.  I looked around the moon a bit then back at Markus.  I asked if he was ready to head to Rome.  He said yeah.  I asked if he was going to remember this shared dream.  He nodded.  I said I was going to, also.  I opened a portal to Rome, a place Q had already told me about, and led Markus through by the hand.

On the other side we were in a city that looked like ancient Rome.  I looked around at the setting for a bit.  People were all around shopping at vendors, talking to each other, selling their wares Markus didn't look good.  He looked like he might be sick.  I asked if he was ok.  He said yeah, just a bit disoriented by the portal.  I said I could see why it might be disorienting, but it should get better once he was used to it.  Or we could use a different mode of travel like teleportation, or door portals open a door and just step into the new location  Markus stood up straight, seemed to regain his equilibrium, and we headed down the street.  There were many vendors, and I could see the coliseum up ahead.  Markus was looking at some jewelry.  He held up a pendant and said it would look good on me.  He smiled.  And what a smile.  I felt myself turning red again why did that keep happening this time?  I don't normally turn red at the drop of a hat

The mention of the jewelry reminded me of something.  I was going to give Markus something.  I reached into my pocket and pulled out a gem.  It was about an inch in diameter, and it was round.  It looked like a materia from Final Fantasy 7.  I remembered what it was for.  I looked at Markus' wrist guards and saw there was a place where a materia could fit in the right one  I said the gem was for him, and it should help protect his energy from enemy attacks.  He asked if I have a lot of enemies.  I said usually I just ignore them, but they sometimes like to bother new people in the shared dreaming circle.  He took the gem and inserted it in his wrist guard.

We were now outside the coliseum.  This was where we would do the fight for the TotY.  I asked Markus if he still wanted to complete a task of the year.  He said sure.  We went into the area where they admit warriors.  The men at the entrance looked at us and one of them asked if Markus was fighting alone.  He said no, I was fighting with him.  The man tried to stifle a laugh, but failed.  Then he asked if Markus was sure he wanted to take a woman in there.  The other guy said Markus was probably looking for a valid way to ditch the old lady.  Markus looked like he would like to start the killing right there.  After the two men realized we were serious, they took a more serious attitude.  One of them told us we would be fighting a group of violent criminals looking to win their freedom in a gladiator match.  He said those people wouldn't hesitate to kill one of us, so we shouldn't hesitate to do the same.  He was looking at me when he said that as if assuming I was the one who would have problems killing someone.  A group of unpleasant looking individuals dressed in gladiator gear moved past us and into another entrance.

As Markus and I went into the arena the guards at the entrance handed us swords.  I teleported mine away and formed my Witchblade sword.  We got into a sword battle with the opponents.  We got in a sword battle.  We were outnumbered, but they didn't seem especially skilled.  My Witchblade armor formed under my Assassin robes and was protecting me very effectively.  So we fought, dodged, parried, attacked until I found myself back to back with Markus.  There were three enemies left.  I attacked the gladiator in front of me.  He deflected my sword with his sword, but he was unprepared for the hidden blade I had on my left arm.  I took him out with the hidden blade.  I turned around just in time to see the final enemy, who was attacking me from behind, go down with a throwing knife stuck in his throat.  The crowd was going wild.

Markus was standing there looking at me.  He asked if I was ok.  I said I was fine I was glad he had my back.  I said there was one more thing I wanted to do before we left.  Markus said fine.  I told him it might look a bit disturbing, but don't worry about me I would be fine.  Now what I did was a bit confusing and hard to describe.  My dream body is just energy, so I focused on shifting my consciousness from my head down lower in my body.  It was working.

It was also disorienting.  I took my Witchblade hidden blade and held it to my own neck which was now above my point of consciousness and activated the blade.  Markus was surprised and moved to stop me at the last minute, but he was too late.  My head fell off and rolled around on the ground.  Markus stared, stunned.  The crowd was also stunned.  I was so disoriented but I walked my body to my head and stepped up on the head where I very quickly lost my balance and fell off.  Everyone was silent.  The crowd started muttering I was hoping that would count.  I crawled my body back to my head and grasped it, holding it back to my neck where it re-attached backwards.  I turned it around 180 degrees.

Markus was still staring at me.  I felt ill now.  Markus asked me what the fuck I thought I was doing.  I said I had been doing a task of the month.  I was feeling seriously sick.  I moved my consciousness back to my head but that didn't help.  My head was still on crooked.  I straightened it.  I told Markus I had to get back to the moon, then I would probably wake briefly but try not to go anywhere or to come back.  There was something else I wanted to do.  He said ok.  I opened a portal back to the moon and we went through it.  As I stepped out of the portal, which I accidently opened three feet off the ground, I fell out and woke.

----------


## Raven Knight

Note:  I got a text from Nomad indicating he was being attacked.  He said he felt bugs all over his dream body.  I fell asleep with my light / sound machine and the goal of going to help Nomad.  I slipped into a WILD

I was in a bedroom.  Nomad was lying in a bed.  There was a strange thing floating over Nomad.  The figure looked like a solid black cloud and there were insectile feelers coming from the thing and probing lightly over Nomad.  There were many of these feelers.  I could easily see how that could feel like there were many bugs all crawling all over Nomad.  The feelers were barely touching Nomad, not doing any damage, but I was sure they were poisoning him.  Well, not in this dream!  I changed into a large black panther and pounced on the thing hovering over Nomad, knocking it to the ground on the other side of Nomad's bed.  The thing turned to smoke and reformed in front of me.  It was definitely a female form, and it hissed at me menacingly.  I fired a tendril of Witchblade out at the thing.  It wrapped around the creature.  It tried to turn to smoke again, but Witchblade pumped light energy through it.  It was unable to change back to fog.  It was making the most horrible scream I have ever heard.

"SSSTTTOOOPPP!!!"  the thing was screeching, "PPPLLLEEEAAASSSEEE SSSTTTOOOPPP!"

I had the Witchblade stop the light energy flow, but not release the thing.  She now appeared to be exhausted, and was begging for her life.

"Please don't kill me" she said in a squeaky and hissing voice, "Please"

"Who are you?" I asked, "Why were you attacking my friend?"

"Just following orders, I was," she said, "Don't kill me I wasn't trying to kill your friend, not kill"

"Just poisoning him," I said, "You said you were following orders.  Who sent you?"

"Others like you," she said, "Others like him.  Dreamers.  I don't know them"

"Ok," I said, "I don't want to kill anyone if I don't have to but if I ever see you hurting anyone again, not just Nomad, but anyone else, you won't be so lucky."

"I not come back," she whined, "Never come back.  Promise"

"And I will recognize your energy if you do come back," I said, "So you'd better not try it unless you want to die."  I focused a glare at the thing and she cringed.  I didn't think she would be back anywhere near here.  I opened a portal to the void between worlds and threw her through it.  I went over to check on Nomad.  He seemed to be sleeping peacefully.  I focused on the song Full Moonlight from the Devil Hunter Yohko soundtrack.  Golden energy formed and flowed through Nomad.  His dream body was able to wake up now.  He saw me there.  He got up and gave me a big hug.  He thanked me for coming to help him.  I said I would do it any time.  He said Angel also needed healing.  I said I would help if I could get back, but I felt myself waking up.  Everything around me faded to black and I woke.

----------


## Raven Knight

I was in MoSh's inner world.  Somehow I was spontaneously lucid or at least semi-lucid.  I was thinking there was something else I should be doing.  I tried to think about that my mind wasn't fully clear.  What was I supposed to do?  I looked around.  I saw MoSh.  He was coming out of a house.  He saw me there.  He asked if Markus wasn't coming.  That was it!  I was supposed to pick Markus up on the moon!  I told MoSh I had forgotten to pick Markus up.  I opened a portal to the moon and went through with MoSh following me.

On the other side we were on the moon surface.  Not in the biodome.  Markus was standing there.  He was still hot.  I was not remembering his form wrong.  I went over to Markus and made introductions between Markus and MoSh.  Markus greeted MoSh with the same kind of hand shake that he greeted Nomad and me with.  Markus said he wanted to see this biodome I had been talking about.  I asked MoSh if he wanted to bring Asuka or Shawna I didn't think the place we were going would be dangerous in any way.  He looked a bit gloomy.  He said both of them were in the Healing Glen.  He said his inner world had been attacked again.  I asked who had done that.  Markus said we should kick the intruders' asses.  MoSh said he would get into that later, but for now the jerk had left.

I was going to open a portal then I changed my mind and just teleported the three of us into the biodome.  I do portals all the time, I wanted to improve my teleportation also.  The teleportation worked.  We were in the biodome next to the koi pond.  Markus looked around at the setting.  He said it was hard to believe we were really on the moon still.  He looked at the colorful fish in the pond, looked at some of the plants growing and the flowers.  He found flowers that had the name 'Walms' on them and sniffed one.  He continued looking and spent a short time looking at the tree that was growing loaves of bread.  After looking around at a lot of things he came back and said this biodome is amazing.  I told him any time he feels like adding something he should go ahead.  He said he might just do that.  Now the goal was to go to the place MoSh had been talking about, the one he said he, Nomad, and I had created years before we met.  I opened the portal and we went through

The three of us exited in a different place.  I remembered MoSh saying the place looked like an Unreal Tournament level.  Do to that I had been expecting an indoor area, but it wasn't.  We were in an outdoor area.  I saw trees scattered about, and there was green grass.  I know there are some Unreal Tournament levels that are outdoors, but I had just been picturing one inside.  Markus appeared slightly disoriented, but not as much as when we had gone to Rome.  He looked around at the setting.  He walked over to one of the mirrors that were also scattered about.  I saw many mirrors.  They didn't show reflections, though.  They showed other places.  A huge array of other places.  I looked through a portal and saw a beach.  I looked through another and saw a cave lit by torches.  Then there was another cave lit by glowing plants.  I saw a town through another one, and a castle on a cliff through another.

"Where do these all lead?" Markus asked, seeing all the mirror portals.

"I don't know," I said, "allegedly I helped create this place, but I have no memory of doing it.  It looks like they lead just about anywhere and everywhere."  I looked through a portal at a lush forest, the next one looked onto a parched desert, and the next one looked at a futuristic city with flying cars.

"Where did MoSh go?" Markus asked.

"I don't know" I said.  I looked around for MoSh.  I didn't see him.  I called out to MoSh.  No one answered.  I walked around and finally spotted him as he stepped back through a portal into our little world nexus.  He pointed at the portal and said we didn't want to go through that one.  I asked why not.  He said it was a bit rated X.  I said oh.  I could only see what looked like it might be a wooden room or maybe a pier.  I didn't see it very well, and I didn't look closer.

"Want to check one of them out?" I asked Markus and MoSh.

"I wanted you to remember this place," MoSh said.

"I'll do my best," I said, "You remember it, too, Markus."

"I'll try," Markus said.

"But I just want to go to the Healing Glen to check on Asuka and Shawna," MoSh said.

"I can understand that," I said, "Are they going to be ok?  Do they need healing?"

"The stone golem is taking care of them now," MoSh said, "I am going to join them, though."

As if in reaction to MoSh's words, one of the mirrors started glowing brighter.  I went over and looked through it.  I saw the Healing Glen through it.  The cave to be exact.  I saw Asuka sleeping.  I didn't see Shawna.  I called to MoSh and said I'd found the portal he wanted.  He came over to me and said goodbye before going through the portal.

"I guess it's just us," I said to Markus.

"Yes," he said, looking into my eyes deeply, "Just us.  All alone."  And for a few minutes we were just staring into each others' eyes.  Markus is a bit taller than me, so I was looking slightly up into his eyes his beautiful eyes and that smile.  I wanted to kiss him but was it too soon for that?  Would it be awkward?  I didn't have the nerve.  And the opportunity passed as everything around me faded to black and I woke.

----------


## Raven Knight

I was in a desert area.  I looked around.  I didn't remember how I had gotten there.  Great.  That could mean only one thing.  I was lost.  Completely and hopelessly lost.  I walked for a ways.  I saw a group of people up ahead.  Some of them were walking on foot, others were on horseback.  I thought maybe they could tell me how to get back to a main road.  I thought it was strange for them to be out there, but that wasn't really that important.  I didn't think drug dealers or anyone like that would be riding horses and walking

As I got closer to the people I saw they were all dressed in costume.  They were all dressed as Templar knights.  I thought that was even stranger.  Was there a renaissance festival somewhere near there?  Well, if there was, that was surely near a main road.  I could definitely ask these people where the nearest road was.  Something about the Templars made me feel uncomfortable.  I reminded myself those were just costumes, there aren't any real Templars any more at least not the kind that walk around in armor carrying swords  I forced myself to approach the Templars.  One of them saw me and came closer.  He didn't look happy to see me.  What?  I hadn't done anything"

"Sorry to bother you," I started, thinking I might have intruded on a private affair, "but"

I don't think the man was even listening to me.  "So, Assassin," he said, "You think you can come here and take the holy grail all by yourself?  I figured you Assassins would try for it, but I didn't think you'd be foolish enough to send only one lone Assassin, and a female at that!"

Holy grail?  He was calling me an Assassin?  WTF?  I looked down at my clothing.  I was, indeed, dressed as an Assassin.  It was a very nice costume, too.  Very authentic looking.  Maybe this was some sort of game I had been caught up in and the Templar was just getting into character.  I was confused how I got in this game I didn't even remember putting on the Assassin costume  I'm sure I had a blank look on my face.

"Well, then," the Templar said, "I'll just have to give the Assassins in Masyaf a message when we pass near.  That message will be your head!"

The Templar attacked me.  Did I have a sword?  My Witchblade formed a sword.  And armor and I blocked his attack.  He was making serious attacks using a very real and very sharp sword!  This wasn't a game for him!  Since it wasn't a game for him, I couldn't play it as a game, either.  I defended myself with my sword and ended up running my sword through the Templar.  My first thought was that I had killed a man and then I put the pieces together.  This was a dream!  I became lucid.

Ok my goal for a lucid dream.  That Templar had said they had the holy grail with them.  One of the tasks of the year is to drink from the holy grail.  So my next goal was to relieve the Templars of the holy grail.  I turned towards the other Templars  There were some on horseback and they came at me.  I grabbed at the leg of a Templar as he went by and pulled him off his horse.  Before he could get himself up I killed him.  I mounted his horse so I would be on an even level as the rest of the Templars.  I now fought about ten Templars on horseback.  They really started pissing me off when they were actually aiming for my horse instead of me.  Even the old west outlaws know you never go after the horse, just the rider!  Killing a horse was a hangable offense and here it was a beheadable offense.  My sword cut cleanly through the necks of two Templars going after my horse.  They soon got the picture that going after the horse wouldn't work.  I finished off the Templars attacking me, they didn't seem all that skilled and their weapons couldn't penetrate my Witchblade armor.

With the Templars' horses milling about and grazing on the sparse grass, I looked back towards the remaining Templars.  They clearly were not knights.  They were carrying a chest and running in the opposite direction.  I rode after them and quickly cut them off.  They turned to run the other way but I cut them off again.  There were four men and they had a chest.  The men gave up on trying to escape and were now just cowering on the ground around the chest.  I got off my horse.  I was still holding my sword.  The Templar closest to me was begging for all four of their lives.  I didn't particularly like the idea of killing them in cold blood even though they were Templars, and they didn't appear armed, so I told them if they wanted to live, they had better leave now and leave the chest behind.  The four of them hesitated only briefly before they got up and ran out over the desert as fast as they could.  When they realized I was not pursing, they slowed down and looked around.  They spotted the horses and headed for the horses quickly.

I found the chest was locked.  I used the Harry Potter spell alohamora to unlock it.  I opened it.  It was a velvet lined chest with an indentation in it that was just the right size for a cup that was in there.  It was a relatively plain cup, looking more like the one from the Indiana Jones movie than a fancy golden treasure.  I lifted the cup carefully from the chest.  I looked around again.  I could see the four Templars disappearing into the distance, the other horses following behind.  I was now alone with the holy grail and the chest, with one horse standing near me.

I looked closely at the grail.  What was I supposed to do with it?  Oh, yeah.  Drink from it.  I looked around and didn't see any possible source of water.  But wait, this is a dream I didn't have to find water, I could just summon it.  I summoned a soda, a Coke, ice cold.  I poured some coke into the grail and drank from it.  There.  The task of the year was done.  I summoned some water and washed the sticky out of the grail before carefully placing it back in the chest and closing it.  I stood up and looked around.  I was no longer alone.  There were people coming, and lots of them.  There were as many people approaching now as there had been Templars.  I didn't really feel like fighting them I was done here.  As they got closer, though, it didn't look like they wanted to fight.  They were all Assassins on horseback.

One of the Assassins came forward.  He asked where the Templars had gone and if that chest I had was indeed the one that held the holy grail.  I said the Templars were dead motioned towards the bodies of the Templar knights and yes, the chest contained the holy grail.  The Assassin said he didn't know how a single Assassin had managed to obtain the grail, but there was no time to lose in getting it to the safety of the shrine.  He said once it was there, all who need it can have access to its healing powers.  He told me to hurry up and let's go.  I said I wouldn't be going.  I handed him the chest, however.  He asked if I didn't want to come, surely (some name I don't remember) would want to honor me for my achievement.  I said I have no interest in that.  I felt I was about to wake up, so I told him the grail was his to make sure everyone could share the miracle.  He seemed to think that was really strange and I'm sure he thought what happened next was even stranger.  I woke, so my dream body disappeared right before his eyes.

----------


## Baron Samedi

*sigh* I don't have time to read all your dreams right now! I wish I did! Thank you for your help. I think that woman-thing was the shadow creature I saw in astral when I had my last OBE.

----------


## RomanSoldier

Ice cold coke huh? Pepsi would have been better... well cherry Pepsi!  :tongue2:

----------


## Loaf

> Ice cold coke huh? Pepsi would have been better... well cherry Pepsi!



 ::nono::

----------


## Raven Knight

Note:  When I fell asleep, MoSh had gotten online and hadn't been responding.  The last time MoSh was online in the middle of the night, there was trouble.  I was concerned there might be more trouble, so my first goal of the night was to check on him.  With that in mind I used my light / sound machine to slip into a WILD

I was standing on sort of an invisible ground.  I looked around.  There was a glowing blue dome near me.  It looked like a big blue shield.  There was a man standing near the shield, looking up at it.  I wondered who he was.  I went over to him.  I didn't recognize him.  What was he doing here standing outside this shield.  I looked more closely at the shield.  It was slightly translucent.  I could barely see inside, but I somehow knew it was MoSh's inner world.  What was the man doing standing around watching MoSh's inner world?  I didn't know if the man might recognize me as having been with MoSh during other dreams, so I changed form to Sailor Moon and hid my energy.

"What are you doing?" I asked the man.

"I'm going to go in there and fuck with the guy who lives here," the man said, "I'm going to fuck him so hard that he doesn't know which way is up."

"Why do you want to do that?" I asked him.

"Because he's a self-absorbed, egotistical bastard," the man said, "Who thinks he is always right and anyone who disagrees with him is automatically wrong.  I'm going to teach him a lesson and those two bitches who live in there with him, too!"

"Wow," I said, "You're really pissed off.  But how are you going to get through that shield?" I touched the shield and got a small ripple.  I pounded on it harder and hurt my hand.

The man looked over at me.  He eyed me for a bit, and then finally decided he didn't know me.  "You won't get in like that.  You could hit it with a nuclear warhead and not scratch it.  But there's a secret," he said, "MoSh that's the guy in there thinks this shield is supposed to block everything out.  But there's a little gremlin in there who will let anyone in who wants in.  You just need to know where to look to find it.  So MoSh and all of his worthless friends are running around like chickens with their heads cut off trying to reinforce the shield when they have no clue.  It doesn't matter how powerful the shield is when anyone who wants in will just be let in."  the man chuckled.

"Wow" I said, "So these people are completely oblivious" I commented.

"Yeah," the man said with a laugh, "Come on watch what I'm going to do.  They'll never know what hit them."  the man headed around to the left.  He was looking at the base of the shield.  I followed him, looking very closely at what he was seeing.  He finally stopped.  He looked at the shield very closely and then tapped at it a couple times.  The contact send a couple of energy ripples across the shield.  I touched the shield.  I also got a small ripple, but it felt solid beneath my touch.  I pounded on it and hurt my hand.

"You won't get in that way," the man laughed, "You could hit that thing with a nuclear bomb and not scratch it.  Over here.  Look."

I went over near the man, I had to resist the urge to vomit.  Being that close to the man made me want to vomit.  He had bad breath, and I could smell his BO.  Yuck!  But what he was pointing at was interesting.  There was a small black animal or something it looked like a mole.  It slid it's little front paws under the shield and did something, then put its paw through the shield, parting it as if it was fabric with a rip in it.

"What the FUCK?" I asked, seriously annoyed that this was possible, "Exactly how is that possible?"

the man laughed.  "Nice, isn't it?" he said, "Now watch what I do in there."

"What you're going to do is leave," I told him.

"I don't think so," the man said as he turned towards me.  I had shifted back to my normal form.  "It's you!" he said, apparently recognizing me, "Raven, isn't it?  You're worse than he is.  Self proclaimed savior of the world when all you're doing is trying to control what everyone else thinks!"

"Why are you here?" I asked, "Why are you attacking MoSh?  What is the point?  We never bothered you, why are you attacking us?  All we want is to be left in peace!  Why won't everyone just leave us in peace?"

It looked like the man was about to say something, but I didn't really want to hear any excuses.  I told him I am getting sick and tired of everyone and their evil step mother constantly attacking MoSh.  I told him I have better things to dream about than having to come here every night to be sure no one is attacking.  I told him this is a private inner world, and I was going to ask nicely for him to leave.  He said he would leave when he was good and ready.  I said fine, be that way.  I used Black Hole Sun and opened a vortex portal to send him away, the intent was to send him back to where he came from.  The portal closed behind him.

"Now don't come back!" I yelled at empty space, more venting frustration than expecting anyone to hear me, "I mean it!  The next asshole who comes here to attack is going to get a one way ticket to the Dark Realm!  Just leave us alone!"

The little mole was still holding a hole open in the shield.  I picked it up.  It looked at me strangely.  It didn't look evil it was an animal of some kind.  I wondered why it had been letting people in.  I wondered if someone might have been controlling it, might still be controlling it.  I telepathically contacted Q, and he appeared.  I asked Q what the little animal was.  He looked at it.  He said it was a rock bender.  He said they live in the wild of some worlds, and when domesticated are very helpful to miners to get through areas of a mine that are too fragile to dig in or blast in.  He said they can phase through virtually anything to open a safe temporary passage.

I told him the little rock bender had been opening a hole in the shield to let intruders in.  Q said not to blame the little guy.  He said the little guy had probably been trained to help miners, and it is in its nature to open pathways through otherwise impassable objects.  I said I didn't blame the animal.  The rock bender was actually kind of cute.  Q said he would make sure the little guy got to a safe place.  Both of them vanished.  I looked back at the shield and saw the hole was gone now.  The shield was once again solid.  I was about to head in and find MoSh when everything faded to black and I woke.

----------


## Man of Shred

Thanks for looking out for me.

What an interesting critter. I wonder who that guy was. :smiley:

----------


## Hukif

Was the little cute guy grey/blue-ish? If so I may know him... and that explains why I could enter last time to his house, that time I tried to reinforce his shield, apparently failed to notice the mole, thought it was just a random "distortion" -.-

----------


## Raven Knight

> Was the little cute guy grey/blue-ish? If so I may know him... and that explains why I could enter last time to his house, that time I tried to reinforce his shield, apparently failed to notice the mole, thought it was just a random "distortion" -.-



He was a really dark color.  I was thinking black, but I suppose it could've been a really dark blue/gray.  And don't worry about not seeing the mole... my guardian built the shield, went back to check the sheild, and didn't find it.  :tongue2:  It was probably really hard to find because it didn't keep an opening in the shield all the time, just when someone wanted to get through.  If this isn't the animal you know, they might be the same species?

----------


## Hukif

Maybe it was, if so... I wanna hug it <.<

----------


## Man of Shred

Walms I did extend a welcome to you to come to my inner world house. You should be automatically allowed in.

----------


## Hukif

Wasn't the dream (The barrier fixing) when you told me not to though? After that I came back and fought you... which is when I decided to just not go, since I just cause trouble <.<

----------


## Raven Knight

> Maybe it was, if so... I wanna hug it <.<





I think this might be the closest to the color of the animal's fur.  It was silky soft when I picked it up.  ::biggrin::

----------


## Man of Shred

Alright walms. how about we both fight creatures then?

----------


## Hukif

Well, the mole was like this (Yeah I know, the pic is that of a hudgehog, lets say it was a mix lol):


Also, uh, I think thats a bit too blue, or maybe not... let me search for the dream so I can remember <.<





> Alright walms. how about we both fight creatures then?



yay fighting creatures! What kind of creatures?

----------


## Baron Samedi

I finally caught up reading your DJ!

----------


## Raven Knight

I was in MoSh's inner world.  I was lucid.  I looked around.  I was in his house.  In the living room.  I looked around.  Asuka came out of the kitchen with Shawna beside her.  They looked a bit tired, but otherwise ok.  I wondered where MoSh was.  I looked up the stairs.  I asked Asuka where MoSh was.  She said he was upstairs.  I looked up the stairs just in time to see MoSh looking back down.  I waved at MoSh.  I said we were going to do a healing.  MoSh came down.  I looked around the place.  Something didn't seem right.  It seemed too dark what was wrong?  I knew it wasn't supposed to be that dark in MoSh's house

MoSh was standing near me.  He said he was getting sick and tired of people always coming here to attack him, Asuka, and Shawna.  I said I had just chased another intruder away before he had gotten in through the shield.  I told MoSh that there had been a small mole like animal that Q had called a rock bender that had been letting anyone and everyone right through the shield.  MoSh asked if I had gotten rid of it.  I said yeah, but it wasn't really the animal's fault.  It had been trained to penetrate barriers, and someone had put it there to let people in.  I said Q had taken it home.  So the shield should be holding things out better than it had been.

I had thought my eyes might adjust to the darkness in the house, but no, it was really that dark.  I figured I had better try to clean it up.  I used the song Full Moonlight.  The song caused golden energy to form and flow throughout the room.  I focused the song on cleaning out any negative or dark energy from MoSh, Asuka, and Shawna.  I ended up repeating the song a couple more times, creating even more golden energy.  The golden energy was now flowing through the room and through the house.  After the golden energy had permeated the entire house and faded away the scene was much brighter.  It was a much nicer place now, looked more like a home.  I asked MoSh if he knew how the room had gotten so gloomy if there was negative energy in the house.  He said with all the attacks he wouldn't have been that surprised if there was negative energy there

I asked MoSh if he had seen Kakarot lately.  He didn't have a chance to answer before Q appeared.  I noticed Q wasn't alone.  Q had Data with him, Data from Star Trek TNG.  MoSh looked over at Data, who was looking around at his new surroundings.  Q said he had found a Data that he was able to bring back with him.  He said they aren't easy to come by most of them are very occupied.  He said Data could perform all the functions of any Data as well as some additional functions that had been added to his programming.

Q was still talking about Data.  I was wondering where Kakarot had gone off to.  I opened a portal and focused on finding Kakarot.  A portal opened.  I told MoSh that Kakarot should be on the other side of that portal.  I went through the portal.  MoSh followed me

I was now in a futuristic looking control room.  I looked around the room and saw that Kakarot was there.  He was looking at a display screen.  There were some small blips on the screen.  He looked at them briefly and then turned away from it, apparently not concerned.  There didn't seem to be anything wrong with Kakarot I wondered why he was here instead of inside MoSh's inner world where he had agreed to be.  He stopped suddenly and turned towards me.  He said he had sensed some familiar energy.  I asked what was going on?  Where had he disappeared to?  He said there had been an emergency on this planet.  He said this was his home world and it had been under attack, so he's had to come help protect it.

I was just staring at Kakarot now.  Kakarot seemed to think that explained enough and went back to the screen.

"So" I said, feeling rather annoyed, "You found out your home world was under attack so you just up and left?"

"Yes," Kakarot said, "The threat is nearly passed.  We are expecting a surrender at any moment."

"And the idea of telling someone that you were leaving never occurred to you?" I asked.

Kakarot was looking at me strangely.  I was annoyed at Kakarot for walking out.  He said that what was going on with his home world is not my concern.  I said actually, we would have been willing to help with the problems on his home world.  I asked him if he had considered telling someone he was leaving so we could do something else to make sure MoSh's inner world wasn't always being attacked.  He said he had told someone.  He said he'd talked to MoSh in a dream before he left.

"Seriously?" I asked Kakarot, "And you expect dream communication to be reliable enough to be certain that he would remember that?  Do you have any idea how many times there have been attacks there?"

Kakarot was looking at me really strangely now.  I was getting the idea that, as a Vegeta twinner, he really wasn't used to having someone getting in his face and getting upset at him.

"There have been no less than four different assholes coming into MoSh's inner world on a nightly basis," I said to Kakarot, not responding at all in the manner most likely expected by a Vegeta twinner, after all I know Kakarot "There were people using mind control, people walking off and taking Asuka with them, people walking in and out through a small hole in the shield, coming and going as if they owned the place, as if they had some kind of right to be there!"

Kakarot glared at me, but it didn't have the force a Vegeta glare usually has.  Kakarot glared over at MoSh.  He said there was nothing to be done with him (indicating MoSh).  He said there is no possible way that fool can be trained.  I told him that is bullshit and he knows it.  I reminded him he and Vegeta have trained people who are way harder to train than MoSh, who had already accomplished a hyru shouten ha, several other of Vegeta's techniques, and several song spells.  Kakarot said if I think it's so easy, then I should train MoSh instead of trying to push him into doing it.  He said he had never met a pushier bitch, teach him, heal her, protect them!  Well, he'd had enough.  Kakarot disappeared into thin air.

"What the" MoSh said, staring at the spot Kakarot had been in.

"Don't listen to him," I told MoSh, "You're abilities are coming along fine.  With more training it will be even stronger."

"Where did he go?" MoSh asked.

"He's a Vegeta twinner," I said, "He might need some time to calm down and maybe control whatever is wrong with him.  If he doesn't come back soon I will find him and heal him.  For now, I think I'm going to wake.  If you want, I'll be by later to take you, Asuka, and Shawna to a beach for something fun for a change."  Everything around me faded to black as I woke.

----------


## Raven Knight

I was on a beach.  I looked around to see where I was.  I wasn't alone there on the beach.  I saw some people not far away.  I headed towards them, and they looked familiar.  I recognized Nomad, Angel, MoSh, Asuka, and Shawna.  A brief instant later Markus arrived.  He didn't pay much attention to the others, he came straight over to me.  I waved at the others, who also acted like they had just gotten there.  Nomad headed for the water, and Angel followed after him.  MoSh and Angel said something to Shawna.  Shawna then took off after Nomad and Angel.  I wondered what MoSh had said.  Markus was right beside me now.  We walked together up the beach.

The weather was beautiful.  The sun was warm but not too blazingly hot, a nice breeze was blowing in off of the ocean.  I didn't know for sure what beach we were on, and it seemed slightly odd that I couldn't remember.  But for some reason I didn't do a reality check from that  There was a man there, he looked Mexican.  Markus ordered a beer.  The Mexican man disappeared and returned shortly with a beer.

Markus and I walked down the beach together.  I saw MoSh and Asuka a bit farther down the beach.  Markus and I stopped near an umbrella.  There were a couple of beach chairs under the umbrella.  Markus said he was glad I had made it.  I said I wouldn't have missed it.  I was looking into Markus' eyes.  I was still looking there when Markus was trying to get my attention.  The Mexican man had returned.  Markus said the Mexican wanted to know if I wanted something to drink.  I said I don't normally drink beer.  Markus turned to the Mexican and ordered a virgin strawberry daiquiri.  The man left and soon brought it back.  I took a drink.  It was sweet and tasted like strawberries.  Markus asked if I liked it, and I said yes.

Markus and I headed down to the ocean.  Markus said there would be sharks here.  For some reason the idea of meeting sharks didn't bother me even though I wasn't lucid.  I was fully convinced that sharks would not eat a human unless they were on the verge of starving to death.  After all, humans are like total junk food to sharks  Markus and I dove into the waves and swam out for a short distance.  There were, indeed, fins in the water.  I dove underwater and changed into a mermaid.  There were numerous sharks swimming around us.  They looked very graceful under the water, sliding smoothly through the sea.

I got a bit closer to one of the sharks.  It looked at me, swam towards me, but then broke off and turned to my right before reaching me.  The sharks didn't appear to be in feeding mode, they were just swimming around.  I remembered hearing that if a shark stops moving it will die, and these sharks didn't pause in their swimming.  It seems people are often afraid of sharks, but I was thinking how beautiful these sharks were as they swam.  One of them was going to come near to me again.  As it swam by I reached out and touched it.  I had just petted a great white shark.  How many people do that.  I deliberately swam closer to one of the others and was able to pet it a bit more.  It's skin was smooth.  I turned around and saw I was face to face with Markus.

Markus pulled me into his arms and we were hugging right there in the water.  I held him close and felt my mermaid tail wrap around him, holding him closer.  Just a bit after I did that he pulled away a bit.  I wondered if my mermaid tail had kind of creeped him out.  Maybe he hadn't really thought of me changing into a mermaid  He smiled at me.  So maybe he wasn't as creeped out as I had been afraid he would be.  I was holding his hand.  He was also breathing underwater.  But that made perfect sense.  Anyone who is with a mermaid can also breathe underwater.  So while still holding Markus' hand we dove deeper into the ocean, right through a school of colorful fish.  The fish were beautiful.  They swam around us almost as if they were putting on a show.  As soon as they came and circled around us they swam away into the deep blue ocean.  I looked back over at Markus as he was watching the fish.

I felt like I was going to wake up, but I didn't want to.  I took hold of both of Markus' hands and focused on him, trying to stabilize the dream.  It seemed to work, so we swam a bit farther.  Swimming over the ocean floor as it descended into darkness.  Suddenly the coral reef broke off and there was a huge cliff that disappeared deep into the ocean.  The suddenness of the drop made me slightly disoriented, but that was all it took.  Everything around me faded to black and I woke.

----------


## RomanSoldier

::D:  I like that even though you changed into a mermaid and I was breathing underwater you didn't to a reality check or become lucid. It just goes to show that you can still have fun without being in control!

----------


## Raven Knight

Yeah, I have had some pretty cool non-lucids.  The list of dream signs I missed in that one goes on and on and on...  Seeing Nomad, seeing MoSh, seeing Markus... becoming a mermaid, breathing water...  :tongue2:

----------


## Baron Samedi

Beautiful dream.

----------


## Raven Knight

Note:  There are a couple of fellow dreamers who had been giving MoSh a hard time, but now we think it is time to try healing them to get rid of all the negative energy.  So the first goal was to heal S and L.  I went into my WILD…

I was in MoSh's inner world.  I looked around.   I am pretty used to appearing there now.  It seems to happen quite often.  I went up to the house looking for MoSh.  He had said he wanted to help with the healing, so I was going to take him with me.  The door to the house opened as if someone had been expecting me right at that moment.  MoSh was there.  He was kissing Asuka.  I deliberately turned my back to provide the privacy it didn't seem they cared about having.  I was looking at the house across the street.  The sun was shining brightly.  It was a very nice day inside MoSh's inner world.  I was looking around when I felt someone approaching behind me.  I looked and saw it was MoSh.  I opened a portal to get to S's inner world and we went through it.

On the other side we were in a bit of a disturbing area.  There was a church there, and we were in what looked like a graveyard behind the church.  There was a woman near one of the graves.  It was pretty dark and gloomy, so it was hard to make out any details.  I went over to her to see her better.  She had messy hair, I couldn't even see what color, and she looked just a bit insane.  I backed away for a bit.  It seemed I had found S.  Well, time to do a healing spell.  The first spell song that came to mind was Touch My Heart, so I used it.  The song was playing through.

I hadn't noticed where MoSh had gone when we had arrived, but I had assumed (bad idea) that he was right behind me.  And it turned out he was.  But he wasn't in his normal form.  My song was interrupted as I found myself getting bitten by a giant snake.  Wtf?  What was that all about?  Witchblade formed and protected me.  So now I was looking down the throat of a giant snake.  Not the best view around.  I focused on teleportation and teleported to a spot behind the giant snake.  The snake turned around and hissed menacingly at me with its hood wide open, it was a giant cobra.  Ok… so why the fuck was MoSh attacking me?  I looked around and saw S was acting a little disoriented, but there was also a man there.  A hairy guy wearing fake looking leather was off to the side, clearly focused on MoSh.  L?  What was he doing in here?  Maybe their inner worlds were connected and I hadn't known…

So now I knew for sure that L was using mind control on MoSh… and a simple song could break it, but that didn't seem like the best option.  Instead I was standing directly in front of the giant cobra yelling at it, telling MoSh to use Master of Puppets to counter the mind control.  MoSh just responded by hissing at me.  I told him to fight it, he was definitely strong enough to overpower these two losers!  MoSh stopped hissing at me and looked around.  He then hissed at me one more time (I noticed S was back to acting normal and was probably trying to help L keep control) but then he turned around and hissed directly in L's face, which clearly surprised him and he seemed to lose his focus.  MoSh changed back to his normal form and told L to stay the fuck out of his head.

Since both of them were there at the same time, I focused on the song Touch My Heart again.  The song played again, and this time I was focusing its energy on both S and L.  This time, instead of attacking me, MoSh was playing a song on his guitar that somehow sound to be perfectly in tune with my song even though they were two completely different songs.  Golden energy formed all around us, and it was centered in on L and S.  After MoSh's and my songs were finished both L and S looked a bit disoriented.  The last of the golden energy flowed into them.  They didn't seem to be resisting the golden energy, just letting it flow in.  I was sure it was working.  Maybe wasn't done, but it was definitely doing something.

I went back over to MoSh.  I said it looked like we had caught two birds with one net.  He asked if I didn't mean kill two birds with one stone.  I said no, I had changed it because I don't like killing birds.  But just catching one, admiring its feathers, and then releasing it wouldn't be so bad… or maybe it might get hurt… so maybe I don't want to catch them, either.  We had shot two birds with one camera!  That was it!  Shooting a bird with a camera couldn't hurt it!  MoSh was giving me a weird look.  I was over thinking the two birds thing.  I stopped.  I saw that L and S were gone.  I wondered where they had gone to.  MoSh said he was sorry about attacking me.  I said it hadn't been his fault, and I had known he could break free of it if just given a bit of motivation.  He smiled, apparently glad he had managed to resist their mind control this time.  I also pointed out it was both of them at the same time that he had resisted.  I asked if he was even lucid, or if all of this had been by instinct.  I hadn't even heard an answer before everything faded to black and I woke.

----------


## Man of Shred

well I'm glad it turned out ok. I was fighting in a dark church last night with SHM... >.>

----------


## Raven Knight

> well I'm glad it turned out ok. I was fighting in a dark church last night with SHM... >.>



Just give yourself some time and these defenses will be as instinctive as breathing, lucid or non-lucid!  :Cheeky:

----------


## Raven Knight

Note:  I had plans tonight to get together with MoSh and Markus, then MoSh was going to bring Asuka and we were going to go out somewhere to do something fun.  No fighting, just something fun.  I fell asleep with the intent to go get MoSh, using my light / sound machine to slip into a WILD

I was in MoSh's inner world.  I looked around for MoSh.  I was just outside his house.  I went over to the door and found it wasn't locked.  I opened it and went inside.  MoSh was there.  He was standing there looking at another person.  Asuka was standing beside him.  I looked closer and I recognized the third person.  The third person looked like Data from Star Trek.  Data is in the picture shown here, although the kitty wasn't with him in MoSh's inner world.  (An extra picture of a kitty in my dream journal is always a good thing!)

I went over to MoSh and looked at him looking at Data.  I asked what was going on here.  He said he was trying to find out what all Data could do.  Data said he was programmed to now instruct MoSh to do a reality check.  MoSh asked if that wasn't the coolest thing.  He said now he just needed to get a Data in his dreams to tell him that when he is dreaming.  Data looked at me strangely and then back at MoSh.  He levitated off the ground a couple of feet.  He asked MoSh if that would be possible to have happen in waking life.  MoSh said of course it is for an android!  Data paused and then landed again.  He walked right over in front of MoSh, reached out, and pinched MoSh's nose.  MoSh told him to quit that.  Data said this was a dream.  MoSh took hold of Data's hand and pulled it away from his nose, but data didn't let go.  MoSh was now breathing through his nose in spite of it being pinched and that apparently was proof of something.

"This is a dream!" MoSh said, sounding surprised.

"Yeah," I said, "You wanted to see what Data could do, and apparently you've been playing around with him.  It was now that we were exploring a few of Data's functions.

	Reality checks:  Data is programmed to either tell MoSh to do a reality check or, apparent from when data pinched MoSh's nose for him, do the reality check himself.
	Shield:  Data has been programmed to do maintenance on the shield around MoSh's inner world, making repairs and adjustments as needed to keep hostiles out.
	Replication:  If there is a time MoSh needs to summon an object and for some reason it isn't working, Data has a built in replicator and can instantly generate one One of any of the nearly endless items that are logged in his databases.
	Traveling:  Data has a detailed map of the places MoSh might want to go on the dream plane, including this plane and the nearby dimensions.  Data is also programmed to assist with opening a portal if necessary.
	Training:  Data is programmed to be able to make a solid-state hologram that can be used for training against or assistance in just about any task that needs to be done.  The hologram can be programmed with a variety of different abilities to meet training or assistance needs.
	Scanning:  Data is programmed to monitor MoSh's inner world for signs of intruders of possible security risks.
	Information:  Data has access to the vast network of data and information stored within the altered Borg collective that I reprogrammed a long time ago meaning his information base is expansive and still growing.
	AI:  Data is a high functioning AI and is capable of easily learning whatever new information and functions that may be required.

Note:  There may have been other things Data is programmed to do, there most likely are, but I don't remember any more at this time.

MoSh was talking to Data and looking at some of his functions when everything around me faded to black and I woke.

----------


## Raven Knight

I was in MoSh's inner world.  I was lucid.  I don't know how I became lucid.  I remembered my goal.  It was to pick up MoSh and Asuka and then meet up with Markus and go on a double date.   I went into the house uninvited.  I didn't really think about it.  MoSh was in front of me.  He was staring at me strangely.  I told him to do a reality check.  He stared at me.  I asked where Data was.  Data entered the room and said hello to me.  I pointed at MoSh.  Data told MoSh to do a reality check.  MoSh stared at me.  Data got between MoSh and me.  Data pinched MoSh's nose.  That snapped him out of his trance.

"Hey!" MoSh said as he pulled Data's hand from his face.  Data told MoSh that he was dreaming.  MoSh said he knew that.  Data said good and left the room.  Asuka came downstairs.  She said we could leave Shawna with Serena.  Shawna came downstairs, too..  I opened a portal to my inner world, to Serena and Vegeta's house.  We all went through it.  Shawna stayed there and I opened a portal to the biodome.  MoSh, Asuka, and I went through it.

On the other side of the portal we were in the biodome.  I saw Markus there.  He looked like he had been waiting for something.  He saw me and smiled.  He asked if we were all ready to go.  I said yeah.  I said I would show him my Fire Valkyrie.  MoSh said he didn't know we were using our ships.  I said yeah, that was how we would get there.  I said he could just follow me in his Delta Flier.  We all went into the tower and up in an elevator until it stopped and opened.  We all stepped out into the landing area.  MoSh and Asuka went to the Delta Flier and I led Markus to my Fire Valkyrie.

"Wow!" Markus said as he looked at the Fire Valkyrie, "This is yours?"  I said yeah, it was.  I said we were going to head to another world in it.  I flew up to the cockpit and opened it.  There were two seats, one behind the other.  I landed in the pilot's seat to have a seat behind me.  I motioned to Markus quickly flew up and sat down.  The cockpit closed.  We lifted off and flew out of the landing area.  I saw MoSh's Delta Flier out there.  I looked at my computer and it had a course marked.  The course to the world we were going to.  I locked in the course and we flew off into the stars.

We flew through the stars, past nebulas, past a multi-star system it seemed Q had plotted the scenic route.  I was sure there must have been a quicker way to get to our destination.  The flight continued for a short time longer before I saw a planet in the distance.  We entered into orbit and flew down to the planet surface and landed in an open field where we all got out.  I looked around

We were in a large green field.  I was standing beside Markus and MoSh was beside Asuka.  Both of our ships were landed near us.  Q appeared.  He pointed at the forest that was right up next to the field.  There was a trail disappearing into the trees.  Q said that trail would lead to the pool and the waterfall.  He said it wasn't an especially long hike, and it was a very nice one.  Markus introduced himself to Q, and held out his hand to shake hands with Q.  Q said he was already familiar with Markus and didn't shake hands with him.  Markus said he hadn't met Q in person before.  Q said that isn't always necessary.  He indicated the trail and then disappeared.

MoSh, Asuka, Markus, and I went down the trail.  It was a beautiful forest.  Before long I noticed that the trail was running a stream.  MoSh and Asuka were very close to each other.  Markus was very close to me on my right.  He put his arm around me as we continued walking.  I could hear birds in the trees and there was a nice breeze blowing.  It was a very pleasant day.  I saw some of the birds, and a couple of other animals.  The other animals looked kind of like small dragons I thought that was strange.  Small furry dragons flew through the trees, staying mostly hidden.  I saw one of them was eyeing MoSh rather closely.  I wondered what it was looking at.  I didn't get the idea they were hostile in any way so I didn't pay any further attention to the animals.

After a while we reached a pool of water in the forest.  The pool fed into the stream we had been following.  It was a crystal clear pool.  I looked across the pool and saw a waterfall on the opposite side.  I could see a cave peeking out on the left side of the waterfall.  Due to the rocks surrounding the waterfall, the only way to get to the cave would be to swim.  I remembered that Q had mentioned that.  I put my hand in the water.  It was cool, but pleasant.  I dove into the water and changed into a mermaid as I did.  I surfaced and looked back up at MoSh, Asuka, and Markus.  Markus floated over the pool, levitating.  He said there really is no need to get wet  I asked why he wanted to avoid getting wet.  I splashed him with my tail.  He was now all wet.  I dove back under the water and swam the rest of the way to the cave, pulling myself out onto the rocks and changing back to a human form.

Markus landed beside me, all wet.  The mist from the waterfall would have gotten him wet even if I hadn't.  MoSh surfaced from the water and climbed onto the rock, followed shortly by Asuka.  Asuka was in a bikini that looked great on her.  MoSh couldn't take his eyes off of her.  We entered the cave.  The interior was filled with crystals all over the cavern.  I summoned a ball of fire floating in the air in the middle of the room.  The crystals picked up the light and reflected out all the different colors of the rainbow.  The entire chamber was now filled with rainbow light.  It was beautiful.  I looked over to see what MoSh and Asuka were doing and they were kissing.  I turned away to give them a bit of privacy and found I was looking directly into Markus' eyes.  I was wanting to kiss him again but I didn't want to accidently push him away and then we kissed.  It was a nice kiss, among the rainbow colored lights in the cavern I lost my lucidity here and I also don't remember any more, although I don't think I woke up at this point

----------


## Raven Knight

Note:  Last night MoSh had a dream where Asuka appeared to be infected with some dark energy.  So my first goal was to make sure she was healed.  A group healing was planned to include Asuka, MoSh, Nomad, Angel, Markus, Basara, and me.  This was my goal as I fell asleep, though I failed to enter my WILD

Another note is that a lot of my memories were fragmented from last night, so this is actually a collection of fragments from several dreams

I was in the biodome.  I was lucid at this point.  MoSh and Asuka were off to my left.  Asuka looked very tired.  She looked like she might pass out.  She had dark circles under her eyes.  She was breathing as if she had just run a marathon.  I knew we had to do healing on her.  A portal opened and Basara came in.  Basara's portal hadn't even closed before another portal opened.  Nomad and Angel came through the portal.  Angel gave me a dirty look.  I wondered why she was looking at me like that.  Markus came from a different part of the biodome.  He said he'd been exploring and this was an amazing place.

We were all in a circle.  I noticed Angel was still giving me a dirty look.  She passed close to me once and I heard her say that Nomad is hers, so I had better just keep my distance.  I told her that I am not interested in Nomad in 'that' way he's more of a brother and a friend, not so much a boyfriend.  She said I know what she is talking about.  She gave me one more dirty look before going over beside Nomad and smiling at him.  She took her place in the circle.  We all did a healing spell.  Golden energy filled the glen of the biodome.  I was making sure to focus extra healing energy on Asuka, since MoSh had said she was infected with dark energy.  Golden energy was flowing through all of us, and it was very relaxing and warm.

----------

I was at a hotel with my mother.  We needed to stop for the night.  We parked in the parking lot and I got out and went into the office.  There was a fat, sweaty Mexican behind the counter.  He asked me what I wanted

Suddenly I was not there with my mom, I was there with my ex boyfriend, James.  He said we would need to stay here for the night.  I didn't want to spend the money.  I relented that we didn't have a choice.  I told the man we needed a room, but I needed it to be a cheap one.  He said fine and handed me a key.  I walked past James and to the hotel area.  The hotel looked more like a tropical hut, made out of wood with a grass roof.  There were many room lined up, but the style was much like this picture.

I found the correct room and unlocked it.  I went inside and found the room was completely empty.  No bed, no chairs, no nothing.  I wondered what kind of joke this was.  I was annoyed that even if I asked for a cheap room it should have some kind of bed.  I was going to go back to the office and complain about this one.

I went back to the office with my partner I wasn't there with James any more I was there with MoSh.  I still didn't notice that the person I was with kept changing.  I told MoSh that there wasn't even a bed in the room.  MoSh said it didn't really matter.  I told him I had paid for a room with a bed, I was going to have a bed in the room.  MoSh followed me back to the office.  There was no one in the office now.  I waited for a few minutes and then a woman came into the room.  She smiled at me.  She had long dark hair and blue eyes.  She asked what brought me there.  I said my room had no furniture.  She said it would be fixed before we got back there.

MoSh and I went back to the room.  Looking inside we found it was now furnished in a very luxurious way.  It didn't look like the interior of a tropical hut, it looked more like the interior of a mansion.  MoSh seemed pleased with it.  The bed looked big and comfortable.  MoSh went over and flopped down on the bed.  He said the bed was great.  I looked around the room.  There was only one bed.  Was I supposed to sleep with MoSh?  Well, the bed was large enough I supposed it wouldn't matter as long as Asuka didn't come after me with a butcher knife looking for revenge  But first I wanted to look around this place a bit more.  I told MoSh I would be back later

I left the room and went out by the pool.  There were quite a few people in the pool.  I didn't have a swim suit.  I wanted to swim anyway.  I pulled my jean pant legs up and stepped into the water.  I could at least wade.  Someone pushed me.  I fell into the water.  I surfaced and looked to see who had pushed me.  There was some biker dude back there, he was laughing his ass off.  So pushing me into the pool was the funniest thing he had ever seen?  He must have a boring life  At that point I laughed as well.  I climbed to the edge of the pool and reached towards the biker to help me out.  Instead of letting him help me out, however, I pulled him into the pool.  Now everyone else was laughing.  The biker somehow found a motorcycle on the bottom of the pool and rode it out of the pool and away from the pool area.  Somehow this didn't trigger a reality check

I got out of the pool and left the area, heading back to the room.  When I got to the room MoSh wasn't there, but there was another man there I think it was Markus.  He was lying on the bed, apparently naked, with the blankets covering him up to his waist.  He was smiling at me.  I remembered MoSh had been there before.  I asked Markus where MoSh was.  Markus asked if I would rather have MoSh waiting for me in bed  I said I was just wondering where he had gone.  Markus said he was the one waiting for me, MoSh was probably off fucking Asuka somewhere.  I was thinking this was really strange and maybe I should do a reality check then I woke.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Wow.

So, this is interesting: the same night you guys had your double dream date, I thought about asking you guys if you wanted to do a dream triple date, but I thought that would be too many people for some of us to focus on to remember. (Especially me, since my recall is kind of weird right now.)

Also! Angel and I went on a date-hike on Saturday. We walked through a tropical forest, which ended up at a waterfall, with a pool at the bottom, Manoa Falls. Isn't that cool!

Her giving you a dirty look obviously shows that she needed healing, as I thought, just like the rest of us. Thank you. 

That hotel dream was weird. I wonder why some dreams are so random like that, and others have more of a storyline that doesn't vary. Hmm...

Thanks for writing all these dreams down!

----------


## EnjoyJoey

Do you have xbox live?

----------


## Raven Knight

> Do you have xbox live?



No, I'm afraid I have very little time for online gaming between work, school, homework, friends, and dreams.  :tongue2:

----------


## Baron Samedi

Here's Manoa Falls, where we hiked to on Saturday.



Here's a picture of the trail.

----------


## EnjoyJoey

> No, I'm afraid I have very little time for online gaming between work, school, homework, friends, and dreams.



Oh well then, haha, makes sense. I don't game as much in general anymore too, only on occasions.

----------


## Raven Knight

Note:  My goal tonight was to visit the Antarctica world that Lonewolf described.  When I asked around, I found out that MoSh, Markus, and Nomad also wanted to come.  So the plan was that all of them would come, most likely with Asuka and Angel as well.  A group outing!  I used my light / sound machine and slipped into a WILD.

I was in the biodome.  I was lucid, having just entered my WILD.  I looked around to see who was there with me.  I saw everyone else was already there.  Markus was right beside me, MoSh and Asuka were just behind Markus, Nomad and Angel were behind me.  I remembered the goal of going to Antarctica, the alternate dimension, so I opened a portal with that goal in mind and we all went through.

On the other side we were in the ocean.  The waves were large and all around us.  I wondered how we had gotten here.  I wondered why we hadn't gotten straight to our destination.  I thought maybe the alternate Antarctica was somewhat protected from direct portal and teleportation access.  What we needed now was a ship or a boat or something.  I counted the people with me Nomad, Angel, MoSh, Asuka, Markus 6 of us total and I summoned my modified Lamborghini that Q built for me a while back.  It looks like this car, but it was modified and is a bit longer so there are more seats in it.  The doors are gull-wing doors and open outward to form wings so it can fly.  I summoned the car now, and it appeared, hovering over the waves.  I teleported into the driver's seat and threw everyone else a line so they could find the car.  I didn't have to pull them up, just show them the way.  They all came up and joined me in the car.  Markus was sitting beside me, MoSh and Asuka were close together behind Markus, Nomad and Angel were behind my seat.

From that point of view I could see a land mass and a cave leading into it.  I flew the car down and into the cave.  It was dark in the cave, but the headlights lit the way.  The cave was pretty straight, with just a few turns.  There was a light at the end of the tunnel ahead.  We flew through that tunnel and into an open area.  We landed just outside of a city.  The city looked like something out of a Final Fantasy game.  Two suns shone in the sky.  One of them was larger and yellow, the other one was smaller and blue.  The result was that the yellow and blue lights mixed and cast a green glow on the surrounding area.  This made the green vegetation look even greener.

All of us got out of the car and walked towards the city.  I looked up at it, it was really cool.  I remembered Lonewolf saying something about meeting a woman with a hat who was there to greet dreamers.  I wondered if this place got very many dream visitors.  I figured if there was someone there who greets dream visitors, then there must be a decent number of dreamers that come here.

I saw movement.  There was the woman.  She walked over to us.  She did have a hat on, it was pretty and had some flowers on the rim.  She was also wearing a long sundress.  She had a friendly smile.  She looked from one of us to the next one, smiling and greeting each of us.  She seemed to know all of our names.  She greeted MoSh(after a brief pause), Asuka, Nomad(as Nomad, again, after a brief pause), Angel, then she paused on Markus until he stated his own name to which she looked slightly puzzled, then she greeted me as Raven.  She seemed friendly.  She was talking about the city and the people who live there, but I was looking around at all the vegetation.  It all looked distinctly like we were in another world.  I was looking at the flowers when Markus got my attention.  Everyone was leaving, going into the city.  I wanted to stay and look at the flowers.  I went over to a flower, there were so many, I thought maybe I could just pick one but I thought better of it.  I didn't want to come to this world and immediately start pissing people off.

We looked through the city now, all of the architecture was cool.  I liked it there.  After a while we emerged on the other side.  There were more of the beautiful flowers and plants.  I went over to one of the flowers and took a sniff.  The fragrance was wonderful.  I couldn't find words to describe the scent.  I turned around and saw the others looking around.  There was someone else there.  The new man was looking at Markus.  I went over near Markus to see what was going on.  The new visitor was clearly a dreamer, he looked like a biker in black leather with long dark hair.  He was giving Markus a dirty look.  I thought the man was Lonewolf.  I said hello to him and looked over at Markus.  What the hell?  I started to introduce them to each other but I was interrupted.  Markus said he could go wherever he wanted to.  I stopped and looked at Markus, I'm sure I had a puzzled look on my face.  I was confused.  Markus said something about permission to share dreams

Lonewolf appeared to be annoyed about something and he threw an energy blast at Markus.  Markus jumped up into the air and avoided it, coming back down and landing near Lonewolf and answering the energy blast with a punch to the face.  There was another blast of energy and they split apart.  I was looking over at the two of them what the hell?  I was about to ask them what they thought they were doing when they pulled out swords and went at it.  My next thought was that maybe they both saw themselves as alphas and now they thought they had to fight it out.  I sat down on the ground.  Neither of them could truly harm the other, so I didn't figure there was any danger.  I rolled my eyes at the pointlessness of the fight.  They fought with swords for a bit, Lonewolf threw another energy blast, Markus deflected the energy blast.  The errant energy blast hit in a patch of the beautiful flowers, setting them ablaze.  Wait they couldn't hurt each other, but they could make a mess of this place I wondered if the people here would be pissed about destroying the flowers

"Stop it!" I yelled as I flew over and positioned myself between Lonewolf and Markus, "What exactly are you two fighting about?  Whatever it is, you're destroying the flowers!"

"Ask him what the fight is about," Markus said, pointing at Lonewolf, "He started it."

"I don't care who started it," I said, "Just stop it now.  Ok?  Can't we all just get along?"  I looked between Lonewolf and Markus, who looked like they would rather go back to fighting than shake hands and make up.  "If you guys absolutely must have it out, do it later in the coliseum in the Outer Realms where no one can get hurt.  Ok?"  Lonewolf shot Markus one more dirty look before disappearing.  I went over to Markus.

"You should have heard what he" Markus started.

"Not now," I told Markus, "I don't care what started that mess.  I'm just glad it's over for now.  There wasn't supposed to be any fighting on this trip, you know."

"But he" Markus started.

"No arguing, either, please." I said.  I looked around the area.  MoSh and Asuka had gotten a bit distracted.  I wondered if they had noticed the fight.  They were standing in a particularly tall patch of vegetation kissing each other.  I noticed the vegetation was growing as they kissed visibly growing.  I saw the woman was behind us.  I wondered if she had seen the fight  She was looking at MoSh and Asuka.  She said their love makes the plants grow.  Markus said we could make some plants grow to replace the destroyed ones.  He kissed me.  Plants started growing and blooming around us.  I saw MoSh and Asuka lie down in the plants around them and then they were completely concealed by the foliage.  Markus and I sat down on the ground and disappeared into a thick grove of foliage of our own, kissing PRIVATE

----------


## Raven Knight

Note:  When I fell asleep tonight, I had a lot of negative energy due to some problems in the evening and I wasn't the only one.  I also had healing requests from Nomad, and MoSh.  My negative energy had found its way to being focused against MoSh, but I focused my intent on receiving healing for my negative energy and providing healing for everyone who was in need of it.  Additionally, my light / sound machine wasn't cooperating.  While fixing the problem was easy in the morning, I had too much negative energy to want to bother with it before bed, so I missed out on my WILD

I was in the biodome.  I was semi-lucid.  My mind realized I was dreaming, but I wasn't very clear in the head.  I looked around the biodome.  I wasn't alone there.  Nomad was there with his arm around Angel, who looked pale.  Nomad had said she would need healing, too.  Basara was leaning against a tree and strumming on his guitar, singing quietly.  MoSh was right beside him, also playing guitar.  I felt a surge of negative energy when I saw MoSh, but I pushed it back down.  This was to be a place of healing and it was clear that I needed it.  Asuka was sitting beside MoSh and listening to their music.  She was smiling.  I saw a young girl making her way through the trees and saw it was Shawna.  She poked her head around a tree as if she was an explorer who had just made a very interesting find.

We all got together in the healing glen area of the biodome.  I was between Nomad and MoSh.  I could feel negative energy inside.  I focused on a piece of a Disturbed song and brought it under control.  "I've held on too long just to let it go now, will my inner strength get me through it somehow, defying the curse that has taken hold, never surrender, I'll never be overcome."  I was saying the words softly.

"What did you say?" MoSh asked.

"Nothing" I said, feeling the song working to keep my negative energy under control.  Where was all this shit coming from?  I really wanted to be rid of it.  We were all in a circle, I noticed Markus had joined us.  We were all doing healing spells of our own.  All of them somehow fused perfectly, and the glen was filled with golden energy and fire.  But the fire didn't burn anyone or anything.  It felt warm, but nothing more.  The healing continued for a while and then was done.  I felt some better.  Quite a bit better, in fact.  Something still felt off like there was some negative energy that had been missed somehow.  Maybe I would need more healing.

"Ok," I said, "I'm going out to a dimension far from this one, far beyond where anyone here can probably get.  I hope to see some cool stuff, though I don't know for sure where we'll end up.  Anyone want to go?  Markus?"

"Sure!" Markus said.

"Nomad?  Angel?" I asked  Both of them said yes.  I asked Basara, he said sure he would come along.  I went to the center of the healing glen in the biodome and opened a portal, not really focusing, just imagining what kind of place I wanted to end up.  Someplace cool, peaceful, nice.  The portal opened.

"Aren't you forgetting someone?" Asuka asked in an irritated manner.

"Markus Nomad Angel Basara" I listed off names, "Nope.  I thought you and Shawna would want to be with MoSh  But if you want to come"

"MoSh is who you're forgetting, stupid!" Asuka said.

"I'm not forgetting," I said feeling negative again, "Why would I talk to him?  It's not like he wants to hear what I have to say.  It's not like"  Crap negative energy again I bit off my sentence before something really nasty could pop out.  I was going to go through the portal before saying anything else but before I could I woke.

----------


## Raven Knight

Note:   It seems MoSh's house in his inner world has once again gone creepy.  The first goal is to clear that up, and try to find the source of the mess.  Find out what keeps causing it to come back.  With this goal in mind I used my light / sound machine and successfully slipped into a WILD

I was in MoSh's inner world.  I looked around and saw I was in the street outside his house.  Things looked creepy.  Silent hill style creepy.  Everything was dark and foggy, and it looked like there were shapes moving in the fog.  I went over towards the door.  I went into the house.  It seemed even creepier inside than out.  Dark, dreary, kind of dead.  I wondered if anyone was inside.  I wondered if anyone was being affected by the dark energy.  I figured I would most likely find Asuka infected, maybe MoSh too.  I didn't see anyone around, so I figured I would start cleaning up the dark energy.  To do this, I focused on the song Full Moonlight.

The song started playing when I was in the living room of MoSh's house.  The song was cleansing dark energy from the area.  All of the dark energy was being gathered into one spot, into a small energy ball.  I moved into the next room and continued focusing on the song, the energy ball gathered more dark energy.  In this manner I went through the entire house and cleansed the dark energy from it.  When I was done it no longer looked like a scene from Silent Hill.  It was once again a comfortable looking house.

I was surprised I hadn't found anyone there.  Where was Asuka?  Where was Shawna?  The baby?  I went into the room that was clearly a nursery.  There was a mirror there that wasn't reflecting the room.  It looked fluid like a star gate or something.  As I was looking at it a young girl came through carrying a smaller child.  There was Shawna and the baby.  I figured she had taken the baby somewhere safe when the dark energy started getting too strong.  But where was Asuka?  She was probably infected with dark energy.  I would have to heal her when I found her.  I looked at the window and saw it was still dark and creepy outside.  I would have to finish cleaning things up.

I went outside and resumed using the song Full Moonlight to absorb the dark energy into my growing energy ball.  Was it just my imagination?  It didn't look as creepy as when I had gone into the house.  Well, I guess that was to be expected.  I hadn't expected to be the only one there cleaning dark energy.  Markus had said he would be there to help, too.  I didn't see Markus.  I wondered if he had made it there.  I continued absorbing the dark energy into a ball.  After a short while longer everything was cleaned up.

So where was Asuka?  I looked around and finally spotted Asuka.  I was about to do a healing spell on her, assuming she would have dark energy, but she didn't.  She smiled warmly and said she liked things much better now.  She thanked me for helping clean things up.  I said that I was glad to help.  I asked if she was feeling ok.  She said yes, she was fine now.  She had been cleansed of dark energy by one of my friends.  Curious, I asked which one.  She said she hadn't seen who it was, the person had been on the other side of a portal.  I figured if the visitor had been healing her, then that had to be a good thing.

Ok.  Now why does it keep coming back?  I looked around at the ground, at the house, wondering where the dark energy was coming from.  It had started at MoSh's house and spread outward from there.  So it must be in MoSh's house.  I headed for MoSh's house to find the source.  I reached the house and went into the living room.  I looked around.  I used my penticon computer implant to scan for small amounts of dark energy.  Scans revealed nothing over safe levels of negative energy.  So where was the concentration highest?  In the basement.  MoSh's inner house has a basement?  I hadn't even realized that.  I found the stairs and went down into the basement.  Both MoSh and I went down.

There was a crack in the floor.  There were tiny tendrils of dark hanging limply out of the crack.  It looked like a dead plant.  I continued the scan and there was a higher concentration of dark energy down below the surface.  The roots.  I used the song Light Comes Out of Black by Judas Priest to convert dark energy to light energy.  I focused the energy onto the root of the strange plant down below.  The energy from the spell gathered down there and made the direct conversion of dark energy to light.  I could see the effect as the small tendrils of dark that were sticking out of the crack turned to tendrils of light.  And they also started growing.  The tendrils grew like vines, and then bloomed into flowers.  The flowers were glowing white flowers and they illuminated what had been a dark basement.  I looked at the flowers as they bloomed and thought how pretty they were.

The plant filled a large portion of the basement rather quickly, but then the growth slowed and stopped.  More flowers bloomed until that, too stopped.  Apparently the plant had reached a stable point in its growth.  I heard someone behind me saying the flowers were beautiful.  I turned and I saw Asuka holding a small child.  The child looked to be somewhere around a year old.  Asuka carried the little girl over to the flowers.  Each flower was large.  Each flower was about the size of a softball.  The girl reached out and touched one of the flowers.  The light was absorbed by the child, and the girl giggled happily.  Asuka set the child down near the plant and went over to MoSh.  She put her arms around MoSh, saying she wanted this place to stay peaceful

I felt like I was about to wake up.  I then remembered there was a marking in MoSh's house where he wanted to check it out.  It hadn't been the source of the dark energy, but we still wanted to find out what it was.  I asked MoSh where the marker was.  I said I wasn't sure how much longer the dream would last.  MoSh led me upstairs and to the marker.  It was shaped like a cross.  From a distance it looked like it was solid black.  I got closer and looked at it, and when I got closer I saw the black was actually made of lines of small writing.  I couldn't read the writing.  It was in some kind of language I didn't recognize.  I still felt like I was waking up.  I telepathically contacted Q and told him he might want to take a look at this.  Q said he was seeing it telepathically through me.  I asked him what it meant.  He said he would have to look at it a bit closer.  I wondered what it meant.  MoSh was asking me if I could see anything.  I didn't even get a chance to answer MoSh before I woke.

----------


## Raven Knight

I was at school.  I was just arriving for class at ITT Tech.  The campus I was arriving on was much larger than the actual ITT Tech campus.  I didn't notice this as odd, so I didn't do a reality check.  I walked down a long hall to the computer lab where I was supposed to be and I went in.  Mr. Burke was the instructor.  Everyone else was already in the class.  I noticed that there weren't any computers in the room.  Just desks.  I sat down in one of the desks and waited for class to start.  Everyone had a laptop with them.  I took my computer from my bag and set it up.

Mr. Burke was talking about the project we would be working on for the class.  I was quite annoyed at Mr. Burke when he chose our groups for us.  I was in a group with Tyler, Phil, someone I didn't know, and Dennis.  We moved the desks into groups.  There were five in our group, all set with four in a square and the fifth at the end.  Dennis was sitting in the desk at the end.  I talked to Allison a bit more before sitting down.  I told Allison that if I was lucky Dennis would drop dead from something.  We laughed a bit and then went to our groups.

My group and I were all talking about what our project would be.  We were basically just brainstorming.  We would pull stuff up on our computers and show what we were thinking to each other.  We weren't making a lot of progress, the guys kept pulling up porn sites.  I was sitting there trying to think if I could do the project all myself or if I could request a group change when Dennis fell out of his chair.  I had seen him leaning to the side to see one of the other computer screens, so my first thought was he leaned just a bit too far.  I laughed to myself.  Dennis didn't move.  What was going on?  Everyone was gathering around.  Someone said he was dead.  But how could he be dead?  Burke said he was dead.  A couple of paramedics came in and checked Dennis… said he was dead.  They were trying to figure out why he had just suddenly died.  Heart problems were mentioned.

While the paramedics were discussing what had happened to Dennis I went to the door of the classroom.  All I could think about was when I had been joking about Dennis dying.  The paramedics didn't know what had happened.  I thought maybe I did.  I had wished him dead, and now he was dead.  I was speaking out loud without meaning to.  I just kept repeating that I hadn't meant I really wanted him to die… he is annoying, but I hadn't meant it about him dying.  I didn't mean it… I didn't mean it…  I heard a paramedic say it looked like Dennis' heart had just stopped for no apparent reason.  I left the room, sure that my energy had caused it now.  And I had just killed a man in cold blood.  An annoying man, but not a threat to me or anyone else.  I had those thoughts in my mind as I went outside.  I was thinking I would be punished now, for my evil act.  I was still repeating that I hadn't meant it.

The level of ITT Tech that we were on was the second level.  The outside floor was actually the roof of the lower level.  A large deck.  I went to the edge of the deck.  Power lines entered the building right in front of me and then went up to the power poles and off into the distance.  I stepped onto the power lines.  It supported me fine.  For some reason I wasn't shocked.  I walked along the lines up to the pole.  The lines were stretched tight between poles, like tightropes.   I started walking on them.  There were three lines.  I started running faster.  Then something weird happened.  I could see more than 3 lines… 6 lines, 9 lines, all lining up.  I could hear my guardian Hetfield talking to me in my mind.  He said not to worry, I was just realizing my abilities.  He said that over time the lines had shifted slightly.  He said now I could see what use to be, what currently was, and what would be in the future.  Past, present and future.

After almost stepping off the lines by trying to walk on either what use to be or what would be, I stopped.  Hetfield said I could change the present by altering the past.  He said I need but focus.  He said I could isolate any individual thing to see it.  I headed back towards the school, running again.  I looked to my right.  20 minutes ago there had been a man standing there peeing in a bush.  Now there was a rabbit.  20 minutes from now there would be a piece of trash blowing by.  I could focus on any of the three.  I asked Hetfield if I could reverse my wish so I wouldn't have actually killed Dennis… change it to something like, "Maybe Dennis will laugh too hard and piss his pants in front of everyone and then have to go home to change."  Hetfield said I could do that.  I was almost to the school.  I altered my focus and I saw Dennis walking into the school… that had happened in the past.  Maybe I could change the past.  And the things I could do with that… I could save lives, I could get money to support myself and to share with those in need…  The good I could do with this gift was virtually endless.  Hetfield said I would have to practice doing it.  I said fine, I would practice as much as  it took.

I tried to focus it right now.  I jumped back to the deck and returned to the classroom.  I had expected Dennis would not be dead now, he might have pissed his pants.  I walked into the room.  Dennis was still on the floor, still very dead.  And he had a wet spot on his pants.  Both had happened.  He had pissed his pants and died.  Everyone was gathered around the body and now they glared up at me.  They knew.  They knew I was guilty of murder.  The guilt must have been clear on my face.  I backed up a bit, repeating again that I hadn't meant it.  I was going to turn and run away when I woke.

Note:  This dream was so vivid that when I woke up it took me a couple of minutes to realize Dennis is not actually dead.

----------


## Hukif

GaH! So there was a plant apart from the bug... You should have saved a dark one for me! Ah well, glad I helped, and lol she noticed me even though I never entered, funny.

----------


## Raven Knight

I'd actually collected the dark energy into a ball of energy, but Allison is also able to use dark energy.  But with all the attacks, there should be enough for both of you!  :tongue2:

----------


## Hukif

yay! Did you collect the dark energy plant though? I want one, or ten <.<

----------


## Raven Knight

It was converted to light to protect MoSh's inner world... though we're not sure if it worked.  So it might have reverted, in which case if you want it, it's yours.  I'm sure MoSh doesn't want to keep it!  ::lol::

----------


## Hukif

yay! At this rate I will have a happy dark energy family! "dances"

----------


## Raven Knight

Note:  I had plans for tonight.  I had planned on going into MoSh's inner world to check out that mark we found a while back.  This didn't happen, however.  I fell asleep easily enough, but I failed to enter my WILD I only remember a few fragments from last night, so here they are all in one posting.

**Water Park**
I was in a water park.  I was beside a large wave pool.  There were huge waves coming off of the wave pool and swamping half of the park.  People were loving it even though all their stuff was getting wet.  I ran from the wave pool because I had a laptop and I didn't want it to get wet.  The only way to get out was a water slide.  I figured I could hold the laptop out of the water.  I jumped down the slide, holding the laptop over my head.  It was fun, or would have been if I hadn't been worried about my laptop.  I saw down below there was a large drop into a deep pool.  I would go completely under!  My laptop was toast!  But I saw a familiar face by the side of the pool.  I did the only thing I could do.

"MOSH!" I called out, I was thinking the man down there was MoSh, "It's my laptop!  Catch it!  Please catch it!"

I threw the laptop into the air as I reached the end of the slide.  I saw it fly through the air towards MoSh.  I landed in the water and went under.  I landed, and saw MoSh standing there beside my laptop.  He was dusting it off.  I thanked him for catching it.  He said he hadn't caught it it had bounced.  I told him I forgot HPs bounce

**Mall**
I was at the mall.  I was looking for a Nintendo DS.  My old Nintendo DS had died, and I wanted to play Pokémon.  I found the device.  It was expensive.  I couldn't afford it.  I cursed my luck and left.  Everything was closing.  The gates on the stores closed.  There were people in an empty store spending the night.  We had all been locked in.  I sat down, annoyed at getting locked in.  Lights went out, everyone went to sleep.  I was awake.  I wandered the mall.  I was outside the store with the Nintendo DS.  I saw the display.  It was a short distance from the gate on the door to the display.

One of the slats was broken.  I was trying to reach through the hole to grab hold of a Nintendo DS.  Almost I was sure I could reach it if I got just a bit farther.  I was scratching my arm.  Crap!  Would they check for DNA in this case?  No way or at least I hoped not  I had almost reached the Nintendo DS box when I woke.

**Lost**
I was driving in my car.  It was nighttime and it was dark.  I thought I recognized where I was.  I was trying to get home.  I drove in the direction I usually go and found out I was right back where I started from.  How had that happened?  I must have taken a wrong turn.  I headed back where I needed to go.  The road ended in a dead end.  There was nothing but open desert in front of me.  I had made another wrong turn.  I turned around and headed back.  I was going fast because I was impatient.  I was also running low on gas.  I saw someone in the road.  I slammed on my brakes.  I ran over the person!  He bounced off of my windshield and landed behind the car.  I got out to go look and see if he was ok.  I looked closely at the person Loaf?!  He was breathing good.  I was about to help him up when he turned into a vampire and bit me.  Great.  Now I would be going home as a vampire.  How the hell was I supposed to explain that?!  I woke.

**When RCs Don't Work**
I woke up in bed and came out into the living room.  I looked around and saw my mother lying on the couch covered up with blankets.  I wondered if she was sick wait a minute if she was sick she would be in bed, not on the couch.  This wasn't normal.  I did a nose pinch reality check.  When I pinched my nose I couldn't breathe.  So I must be awake  I went and looked more closely at my mom.  She was sleeping soundly.  I then remembered I had left my laptop on the couch because that's where I usually use it during the day.  My mom was there my laptop wasn't.  I looked under the covers and saw only her feet.  Where was my laptop?  I looked around and didn't see it.  I thought this wasn't right.  I did another nose pinch reality check.  I still couldn't breathe while pinching my nose.  So I was awake.  This wasn't making any sense at all.  But I was awake two RCs had proven that and I really thought I must be right until I woke.

----------


## Loaf

> I was about to help him up when he turned into a vampire and bit me.  Great.  Now I would be going home as a vampire.  How the hell was I supposed to explain that?!  I woke.



I don't remember it, but it is something I have been wanting to do - just to see what your reaction would be.  ::lol::

----------


## Raven Knight

Note:  Tonight I fell asleep with a goal.  One was to find out about some strange painter that appeared in MoSh's dreams almost a week ago and said MoSh was going to die in two weeks ?!  This stranger appeared in MoSh's dream again last night, and MoSh wanted to know what was going on, I agreed to help.  I fell asleep with my light / sound machine on and slipped into a WILD

I was in MoSh's inner world.  I looked around to see what was going on.  I was in the front yard of his house.  I looked around to see if there was anything happening.  I was glad to see it was bright and sunny, not creepy.  Now to find MoSh.  I went up towards the house.  I spotted MoSh to the side of the house.  I went over to him and said hi.  He said hi to me and asked if I wanted to go on a picnic.  I looked at him strangely.  Data came from the trees and handed MoSh a dark blue colored rock.  He said he believed that was what MoSh was looking for.  He said hello to me and then asked MoSh if he had done a reality check yet.  MoSh asked why.  Data said he was dreaming.  MoSh looked at me strangely.  I told him he was, indeed, dreaming.  Do a reality check.  MoSh looked at me strangely a bit longer then RCed.  He said he was dreaming, and seemed to become lucid.

Now was the goal to try to find the painter MoSh had been talking to.  I used the setting he had described in his dream last night a home in the country and focused on that.  I also asked MoSh to help me focus the portal and then I opened it.  MoSh and I went through it.

On the other side of the portal we were near a house that was located in a green field in the country.  I asked MoSh if that looked like the place.  He looked around and said he thought so.  We headed up to the house.  I knocked on the door and waited a few minutes.  The door finally opened and a man was standing there.  He looked like a middle aged man as close as I could tell, he didn't look particularly hostile or dangerous, he had some white facial hair and his hair was also white, he had a bit of a beer belly and was dressed in old pants and a shirt with some paint spattered on them.  He looked at me with a bit of irritation, then he looked over at MoSh and looked surprised.  MoSh said that was definitely the same person.  We went into the house as the man let us in.  He was still giving me strange looks.

MoSh went over to a wall where there were quite a few paintings.  The paintings reminded me of Harry Potter portraits where the people in them seem to be alive.  The people in the paintings were moving, and seemed completely alive.  I looked at a couple of them.  I stopped in front of one with a couple of kittens playing.  Cute!  Very cute!  I had to force my eyes away from the kittens to keep from getting lost in watching them.  I turned my attention back towards the painter and MoSh.  The painter approached MoSh and asked him what was the purpose of the visit.  I said we were trying to find out more about what he meant when he said MoSh was going to die in a little over a week.  He didn't respond to me.  He continued looking at MoSh.  I went over beside the man, wondering if he was hard of hearing or deliberately being rude.  I started to repeat what I had said.  He interrupted me and said he had heard me and had nothing to say to me.  He looked back at MoSh.

I looked around the room a bit more, trying not to be annoyed at the man, which was not proving easy.  I let my eyes wander back to the painting of the kittens until I calmed down and then returned my attention to MoSh and the painter.  MoSh was just finishing telling the painter the same thing I had told him.  I could tell MoSh was slightly irritated at the painter's attitude.  The painter finally started talking, although it seemed he was making an extra effort to pretend I wasn't there.  He deliberately turned his back towards me as he spoke to MoSh.  The following is what I heard:

The death itself is a suspension between worlds, states of consciousness.  The individual who is likely to have a "Shamanic Death," is chasing extinction itself.  Through that process, the person is readying him to stand on a bridge, between space and time.  The ancestors of the Shamans had learned the hard way of their chosen path.  It demanded an innate understanding of death and how to control it.  Many went beyond the controls of fatality and prematurely extinguished their human life.  The Shamans were born with a mark.  The mark was well hidden until they had been recognized by the elders.  Because of the ideas that surrounded the practice, it keeps most away from it.  A Shaman's death was a real death to them.

Generally, the solitude begins for the Shaman in streets and homes of the modern society. The initiator has a strong sense of being in an unfamiliar time and place.  Nothing seems as it should.  It's hard for the apprentice to function and take a place in the foreign surroundings of their environment.  Many times they act out in fits of madness.  The strain of trying to assimilate is over-powering.  They abandon the idea of becoming their true self altogether.  Many turn to easier solutions, such as drugs or any means to release the suffering.  Some find their way through the use of narcotics and controlled substance.  They long for the isolation, the preparation needed to stand once again between realities.  After experiencing "the death," your entire life becomes more in focus, for your complete examination.  Our spirit dictates the depth of the experience.  It gives to our humanness what it desires the body to carry on into the physical reality.  Our will, or spirit than leads us through life and creates a more fitting nature to our true likeness.

The painter told MoSh that life his home world is the preparation.  Modern society is so far removed, distancing us from our center.  By the mere fact of engaging the world itself, is all the isolation that is required.  One feels like a warrior, trying desperately at times to keep the enemy at bay.  It gives the shaman apprentice all the direction required to remember their way to the place, the space between worlds - if you can survive and keep focused on the journey.

Note:  Much of that is channeled through Q, I don't remember that many details directly.  But damn, if that's how you tell who will experience a shaman's death, I should be going through a shaman's death any minute and I ain't even a shaman so there must be something that we missed or that the painter didn't tell.

The painter finally stopped talking.  MoSh seemed to be at a loss for words.  I expressed to the painter what I mentioned in the note above, that if those were the indications that I would have a shaman's death sometime and I'm not even a shaman.  He still refused to respond to me.  MoSh seemed to snap out of his speechlessness.  He asked the painter about what I had asked.  He just said he would not speak regarding MoSh's companion, me.  He said technically that discussion is supposed to be private, but he didn't say anything since he knew why I had accompanied MoSh.  I could feel the dream slipping, I was thinking about everything the painter had said.  I was wondering why so much of his description also matches me when I am not a shaman and I was also focused on trying to remember everything.  Well, hopefully if I forgot something, Q could help.  I was focusing when I woke.

----------


## Raven Knight

I was in a city.  I was on the street in front of a large building.  I looked at the building.  It was a library.  There was a man there with me.  I don't know who he was, but he seemed familiar at the time.  I knew our goal.  We had to go into the library and find a hidden map inside one of the restricted books.  There was a whole section devoted to books that weren't available to the general public.  And one of these books had a map that we were looking for.  We needed to get into the restricted area for that, though.  And certainly no one was going to let us just walk in.  We needed a plan.

The man I was with had a map.  It was really more of a floor plan of the library.  The restricted area was a room in the middle of the library, a room that had no outside walls, it was in a climate controlled room optimized for the books to keep them in the best possible condition.  So this wouldn't be an easy task.  I felt I knew the exact book I was looking for.  The man with me wasn't as sure.  So we decided he would create the distraction while I got inside the restricted area.  At that point I would have to find a secure spot to stay in while they did the final check.  They took precautions for people getting in, but not so much with people getting out.  So we had our plan.

The two of us went inside.  We looked around the area a bit, pretending to browse books.  We also paid absolutely no attention to each other, making it appear that we were not associated with each other in any way.  I started browsing some of the books closer to the restricted area.  No one seemed to be paying any attention to me.  I didn't look out of place.  I could see there were armed guards in front of the door to the restricted area.  I made sure I didn't stare for too long, I didn't want them to get suspicious.  I started browsing intently in the area closest to the restricted area.  I wasn't really paying any attention to the book I was paging through, however.  I looked closely enough to make sure I wasn't 'reading' it upside down, but nothing more.  I was waiting for my partner to create a diversion.

"Are you FUCKING kidding me?" my partner yelled from a table not far from me, getting angry at another patron who was clearly dumb struck.  My partner started throwing threats at the confused patron, acting like he might be more than just a bit drunk.  I saw one thing I would need.  There was a key hanging out of one of the guards' pockets.  Everyone in the library was now staring at my partner and the confused man who was being yelled at.  When my partner acted like he might get violent, the guards finally headed over, seeing the need to break up the fight.  I followed the guards over there just like about a dozen other people wondering if they were going to see something interesting.  I was standing right next to one of the guards.  I could see his key ring peeking out of his pocket.

"Come on, now," one of the guards said to my partner, "Let's just break this up.  We don't need any trouble."

"Trouble?" my partner asked, incredulous, "He's the one causing trouble!  You should have heard what he just said to me!  He insulted everything I stand for!"

"But I" the man started, clearly a scholar rather than a fighter

"Don't even try to make excuses," my partner said to the man, acting quite aggressive, "I don't want to hear it!"

"Come on," I said to him as if I was just trying to calm him down, "Maybe you've had a few drinks too many"

My partner grabbed me as if angry.  He yelled that people should go around accusing others of being drunk.  He threw me hard back against the guard with the keys sticking from his pocket.  I grabbed at the guard for balance, pulling his keys from his pocket as I fell to the ground and slipping them under my shirt.  The guard got angry at me, but at the same time he helped me up.  He told me to not get involved, it was a possibly dangerous situation.  I quickly apologized for interfering, said I had thought I could help, and moved away.  The guards were now telling my partner that if he didn't leave the premises quietly he would be arrested.  He finally relinquished and allowed himself to be escorted to the door.

I went to the restricted area door.  All the patrons were following the guards and my partner to the door.  I unlocked the door quickly and slipped in.  I locked the door from the other side and slid the keys under the door so they would be visible and not presumed stolen.  I waited in the restricted room as my eyes adjusted to the dim light.  I heard the guards return outside.  I heard one of them yelling at the other one for letting his keys fall from his pocket.

I started looking around in the hidden area.  I knew what I was looking for and I found it quickly.  The book was on the third row back, it was a particularly old tome.  The map we needed was in the book.  I found the map and took out my phone to get a pic.  I got pictures of the map and the pages near that, then returned the book to where I had gotten it.  If things went right, no one would ever know I'd been in there.  I returned to the only exit and looked for a place to get out of sight.  That could be a problem.  I looked at the time on my phone.  It was almost closing time.  At closing time they would do their last rounds.  That would be my chance to get out.  Without anywhere else to go, I climbed up onto the top of the bookcases and tried to get out of sight in a dark corner.  I waited.  The guards came in and looked around.  They didn't look up towards me, and they split up and started searching through the room.  I quietly dropped down and slipped out of the room, then out the front doors without being noticed.

Outside I met back up with my partner and we headed for a hideout.  When we got there, however, it was under attack.  There were a bunch of people in Templar uniforms with guns.  The hideout was filled with ninjas.  The ninjas and the Templars were fighting.  The ninjas were using swords, and I saw a couple limbs get removed from Templars and that revealed they weren't human.  There was no blood, there was only wires and other materials.  Those Templars were androids weird.  There was a fight going on.  A few ninjas got shot and they were definitely human.  This was all taking place in the hideout, which was inside an old temple.  It was inside closed space, so there were plenty of places to keep out of sight.  The fight didn't go on for too long.  There were quite a few dead ninjas, but all of the androids had been disposed of.

My partner and I went into the temple, they were recovering from the attack.  I found a couple of injured people and healed them.  The ground was covered with the dead and with disabled androids.  My partner took my phone and was showing the pictures to someone.  I was going to go see what they were saying but I woke instead.

----------


## Serenity

> This wasn't normal.  I did a nose pinch reality check.  When I pinched my nose I couldn't breathe.  So I must be awake  
> 
> I did another nose pinch reality check.  I still couldn't breathe while pinching my nose.  So I was awake.



RC's have a 100% fail rate to me, I can't even do the standard ones anymore. I have to do other things like try to float. Looking at my hands actually seems to be okay, since they are usually missing  :tongue2:

----------


## Baron Samedi

WE HAVE TO FOLLOW THAT MAP!!! Waitaminute... Didn't we already do that? Weird... 

Let's do it anyway!

----------


## Raven Knight

I was in a library.  It was an old fashioned looking library.  It wasn't lit by modern lights, it was lit by oil lanterns.  There was only dim light, but it was enough to see by.  There was a main open area that had more light to read by.  I was looking at some of the books.  They were really old looking books, the kind that are bound in leather and all.  I was looking through them and taking notes in a smaller journal.  I had the idea I wasn't really supposed to be in there, but I didn't really care.  I also didn't think anyone would notice me there.  I kept taking notes until it was about time for the library to close.  But there was still something missing!  I had been looking for a map!  While I had found a lot of good information, the map was missing.  I quickly pulled a few more books off of the shelf and found a scroll hidden behind the books.  I took it out, removing the scroll from a small tube.  It was rather brittle feeling.  I opened it with extreme care.  The map was there.  I returned it to its protective tube and slipped it up underneath my shirt.  There was no way anyone would know I had it.  I returned the books to their places and went to leave.

There were guards at the door, making sure everyone left.  They didn't pay much attention to me as I walked by.  No one noticed that I had stolen the scroll.  I hurried away from the library.  It was getting dark outside, too.  Most people were heading home.  The streets were lit only by torches.  It looked like a medieval town you might see in an RPG.  I met up with someone at the end of the street.  I knew it was my partner.  We went to the town square and sat under a torch to look at what I had found.  We looked at my notes, and very carefully looked at the scroll.  My partner deciphered a couple things and then said we would need the amulet of Gaden to get into the hidden chamber.  He said the only one allowed to have the Amulet of Gaden was the best swords person in the land.  He said to get that we would have to challenge the current champion, who fortunately for us, lived right there in town and worked as captain of the guards.  He told me to do the challenging, as he would be more likely to cut his own arm off than hit the enemy

We went to the tent where the guards were gathered and discussing strategy for something  I told them about the challenge.  A guard said the challenge could only be made in the morning.  He said come back then.  There were beds out for people who needed a bed for the night but couldn't afford an inn.  My partner and I found beds and fell asleep

I woke up in the morning, still in the dream.  I went back and challenged the captain of the guard again.  This time he accepted my challenge.  We had a sword fight.  I used my Witchblade sword.  He was good.  I thought I was going to lose.  I wondered how we would get the amulet then.  I barely managed to win, however, and he congratulated me on my win and handed over the amulet.  He said I was skilled with the sword.  I thanked him and said he was also skilled.  We parted ways.  I met my partner near the site where we had fought.  He said I had put on a good show, and now we could get into the secret chamber.  I was wondering what we would find there.  I didn't know where it was, so I followed the man to a cave that went into the side of a mountain just outside of town.  In the back of the cave was a stone door.  Not very secret in my opinion.  There was a spot to place the amulet.  I did, and the door slid open.

Inside the chamber there was another library?  There were so many books there and so many scrolls.  I told my partner that I thought there was treasure here.  He said I need to look closer.  He said there was a treasure.  He said it was a wealth of information that the Templars would have destroyed if they had found it first.  But now he could make sure everyone would have access to this.  He said this was a treasure of knowledge, and everyone has a right to it.  I was looking at the books and scrolls and stuff and wondering what was in there, what secrets could be discovered there.  I was wondering that when I woke.

----------


## Raven Knight

Note:  I had goals to share dreams with both MoSh and Walms tonight.  For some reason I was quite tired, however, and I fell asleep and failed to enter a WILD

I was in a strange place.  I looked around.  There was what looked like a castle there.  I wondered what it was.  I walked towards the castle.  I saw kids there.  Why were there kids out here?  My first thought was that the castle was Hogwarts, but that didn't feel right.  Actually, the entire scene felt wrong.  I thought about that for a bit and then did a reality check.  I pinched my nose and found I could still breathe, so I became lucid.

I was looking at the same scene.  I saw there was a field near the old castle where a bunch of kids were playing.  It was a completely normal looking scene, yet there was a sense of wrongness.  Something was definitely wrong.  The kids looked fake I could sense an evil presence, a lot of negative energy.  I remembered that I was most likely going to find dream demons.  Maybe that's what this was.  There were dream demons hidden in the otherwise peaceful scene.  And from the energy level, there were either quite a few of them or a rather strong one.  I remembered Walms saying he wanted to come into this one if there were decent dream demons to fight, so I telepathically called to him

 Then I wasn't alone.  There was a man there with me, he had dark hair and eyes, darker skin than mine he looked Hispanic was it Walms?  I wasn't sure.  I haven't seen him enough in dreams to be sure, but I was sure he was a dreamer.  I could also tell that he seemed to have dark energy, but the dark energy appeared to be stable and controlled so I figured it was most likely Walms.  He looked around and asked where the dream demons were.  I said they were around, they were hidden for some reason.  Walms called out to them to show themselves, calling them cowards.  One of the kids came over to us.  It was a little girl.  She was the only one who responded to Walms.

The girl came over and looked at the two of us.  She said we didn't want them to come out.  Walms said yeah, he did.  I called out to the dream demons, asking where they were hiding and telling them to come out, calling them flakey jerks.  The girl told me to be quiet, or they really would come.  I said I wanted them to.  She looked at both Walms and me as if we were both mad.  The ground shook slightly.  The girl said we would be sorry.  She walked away.  Walms looked kind of bored.  Then all of the kids in the playground came over towards us.  Their eyes were solid black, they were the demons.  They all attacked us.  Spikes emerged from the ground right under the group of kids.  One was impaled, the others all scattered fast enough, growing bat wings.  They were shrieking like banshees as they attacked.  Witchblade formed a sword and I attacked the demons back.

The first demon kid attacked with razor sharp talons.  I managed to block the attack and fired a bolt of lightning right in its face that made its head explode.  A demon kid was on my back now.  I flipped it over my head and onto the ground in front of me and ran my sword through its neck.  Another of the demon kids attacked from my right.  I went at her with my sword.  She blocked the sword with razor talons and laughed at me.  Tendrils of darkness were moving along the sword towards me, and she wouldn't let go of it.  I formed my hidden blade on my left arm and ran the hidden blade into her right side, then cut upward until she let go and pulled back, allowing me to remove her head with my sword.

I looked around to see how Walms was doing.  I felt certain he was doing fine.  My instinct told me he was more than able to take care of himself here.  What I did see was a larger demon.  It wasn't a kid, it was an adult.  Looked like a weird and creepy guy you might find in an alley.  He wasn't attacking, he was directing the others.  He was the one in control.  I could also sense he had more of the energy inside him than any of the others.  I had found the head of the beast.  I flew back to the ground and advanced on the man.  He glared over at me and snarled.  He said he would just have to take care of my himself.  He transformed into a thing that looked like Freddy Krueger.  He was also now about 25 feet tall.  He had a lot of tentacles coming out of his body that do not exist on Freddy, though.  Each of the tentacles had the head of a worm creature with a lot of teeth in its maw.  It was really ugly.  Those tentacles were focusing in on me now.  The demon kids were heading in another direction.  Towards Walms?  Wait!  Walms!

I remembered Walms had said he wanted to fight the strong dream demons, and this was clearly the strongest of them.  Since I didn't really care who kicked his ass as long as he had his ass kicked, I telepathically contacted Walms to tell him I had found the leader, the strongest of the pack.  He responded and I could feel him approaching and then he was gone.  Wtf?  Had he woken up?  I was hoping he hadn't woken up.  I remembered that sometimes in his dream journal he will wake up, then go back to sleep and return to the same dream.  He might be back.  For now I had a dream demon to fight.  The demon kids were returning, too.  I was going to focus on the leader, though.

I used my spell from Blitzkrieg by Metallica to put up a force field.  That would keep the others out while I dealt with the big one.  The kids were outside the force field pounding on it as if they wanted in.  They weren't getting in.  I wondered if it would let Walms in I figured I would deal with that if it happened.  The dream demon attacked me, its tentacle worm things were coming at me.  I took to flying again, dodging around and in between the tentacles.  I cut through several of them with my Witchblade sword.  I could see the Freddy dream demon in the center of all his tentacles.  He had three eyes.  The third one was solid black and it looked like a gateway to an endless void.  I flew in, dodging tentacles, and drove my Witchblade sword into the eye.  It was a gateway to an endless abyss.  I was inside the dream demon.  I used Phantom Lord to create a sphere of white flames around me.  The flames extended outward from me and burned all in their path, creating a blinding white light.

When the light faded, I was floating about 25 feet off the ground over the initial dreamscape.  There was a man on the ground looking around, but it wasn't Walms.  I flew down and landed near him.  He had brown hair and brown eyes, he was clearly white, and actually quite pale.  He told me I didn't want to be there, because they would come.  I asked who.  He said there were demons.  I told him a friend and I had killed the demons.  I asked if he had seen anyone else here.  He said no.  I looked around a bit more, but then I lost the dream and woke.

----------


## Hukif

lol raven, I remember you contactinc me, both times I woke up, apparently you can wake me up that way.
I would have liked to get the big one, but ah well.

----------


## Raven Knight

I was in a dark place.  I was in a small chamber.  It seemed to be shaped like an elongated sphere.  I was inside, and it was dark.  I was sitting down, in a fetal position.  The chamber was rather cramped.  I didn't like the idea of being in such a small cramped place, and I couldn't see.  I felt the walls of the chamber, very smooth.  I pushed at it and it felt brittle.  I should be able to break out.  I pushed at the wall and it broke.  I pushed some more and stood up straight.  I was standing in a giant broken egg!  MoSh was watching me strangely.  Data was holding MoSh's nose.  MoSh pulled away from Data and walked towards me.  I saw a large cake there, too.  Asuka came out of the cake.  It was chocolate!  It had white frosting, but was chocolate cake!  Yum!  Asuka asked MoSh if I had had hatched yet.  MoSh pointed at me.  Asuka jumped on MoSh and kissed him.  I went to the cake and picked up a chunk and ate it.  It was delicious!

I went over to MoSh and Asuka.  They were kissing still.  I wondered if they were going to ever separate or if they might be permanently glued together.  I went back and grabbed some more cake.  Data told me to do a reality check.  I said I would when I finished my cake.  For some reason that was more important than a reality check right now.

MoSh and Asuka came over and saw me pigging out.  I was a bit embarrassed.  I cleaned myself up and asked what they wanted to do.  MoSh said he wanted to check out his holodeck.  Awesome!  A holodeck!  I told MoSh I wanted to go check that out with him.  We headed onto a street that looked like a normal neighborhood.  MoSh went to one of the houses and went in.  Asuka went with him, and Data followed.  I was last.

Inside we were inside a large circular room.  There were computer terminals all around the room.  The room had a dome for a ceiling.  I thought it looked like the interior of a space ship.  I liked it.  MoSh said we needed to set up a good program.  I said I could program us an interesting world

I went to a computer terminal.  I sat down at it and started working at it.  There was a large monitor in front of me, and there was a program running that looked a bit like UDK (Unreal Development Kit) but a lot more advanced.  There were a lot of resources already made and available.  Houses, buildings, roads, plants, trees, crates, all sorts of things.  I started building my world.  It was fun.  I dragged and dropped and organized, set up some other variables, dropped some random decorative objects, loaded up some random characters, and placed them around  I noticed that MoSh and Asuka looked bored.  Data was watching me.  I dropped in a couple more interesting decorations and then booted it up.

The scene around us changed to the one I had created.  I looked around.  It was very interesting.  It looked completely real.  I wandered through the place.  I noticed MoSh and Asuka seemed distracted.  They were sticking close together.  I looked around.  I felt distinctly like a third wheel  on a motorcycle.  Distinctly like an outsider.  I walked away from MoSh and Asuka.  I was looking off across the town.  I realized one of the final decorations I had dropped looked distinctly out of place.  I started to walk away.  I saw a man coming towards me.  He had brown hair to his shoulders, beautiful eyes he looked like Markus.  I wondered if it was him.  I remembered thinking I had pissed Markus off.  I was wondering if he was still pissed.  I went over near him.  He just looked at me.  I didn't see anything more before I woke.

----------


## Raven Knight

Note:  I have a lot of negative energy this night.  The plan I had was to get some healing from MoSh.  I also had plans to visit Walms in his inner world which he calls DW, and he was going to take my dark energy which I don't want and he is able to use.  I fell asleep, but I failed to enter my WILD

I woke in my bed.  I thought I had already fallen asleep.  I groaned and turned over in bed.  I was wondering why it was taking me so long to fall asleep.  I remembered I want to get in the habit of doing reality checks when I wake up in my bed.  So I did an RC and found out I was dreaming!  Awesome!  I got out of bed, feeling quite excited that I actually caught this FA!  I was getting more excited about this lucid than I have in a long time and I realized that was not good.  I was losing the dream.  I focused on calming down, and maintaining the dream.  It was a lucid, just like my others no need to get out of hand.  I calmed down and the dream stabilized.

Now that I was stable, I took the time to remember what my first goal was.  I had a goal to visit Walms in his inner world, DW.  He said he would take any dark energy I have, and MoSh had said he would heal me before we went to heal Persyd and Lujan.  I figured absorbing light energy would be easier after the dark was gone, so I focused on opening a portal to find Walms' inner world, DW.  I focused for a bit, then a portal opened.  I went through the portal.

On the other side of the portal I was in a room.  I didn't recognize the place.  It was a rather large room that looked like a normal room, there were lots of tables and chairs it could have been an office, a school, or just about anything.  I looked around to see if anyone else was there.  A portal opened, and MoSh came through the portal.  MoSh looked at me and said he had found me.  I saw Asuka and Data on the other side of the portal waving.  MoSh came over to me.  He asked where we were at.  I said I had been focusing on DW.  MoSh looked puzzled, I said it is Walms' inner world.  MoSh asked where Walms was.  I said I didn't know.  I looked around, wondering the same thing.  I didn't wonder that long before I spotted him.  I wondered if he had been there before or if he might have just appeared.  I figured it didn't matter.  He was here now.

I went over to Walms.  I said I was sure I had some dark energy, and if he can get it or maybe I could deliberately give it to him.  I focused on gathering dark energy from inside of me, gathering all of the negative energy into one place and forming it into an energy sphere.  It seemed to be working.  I was collecting a sphere of dark energy in my hands, which I gave to Walms.  He took that, and then took hold of my arm and was pulling more dark energy out.  I felt an energy drain, my first instinct is to block it but there was light energy taking the place of the dark.  MoSh was playing his guitar, a healing song.  Soon that was over, and I felt a bit disoriented.  MoSh and Walms were saying something to each other.  Walms absorbed the dark energy sphere.  I was trying to clear my head.  Wtf?  I finally got my head clear.  I was wondering if I was going to wake up but I didn't.

MoSh asked if I was ok.  I said yeah, fine.  I asked Walms if he had gotten much dark energy out of me.  He said he had gotten a decent amount, but he thought it was all gone now.  I said it would be back.  MoSh said I should be more positive.  I was going to answer him, but I didn't have a chance.  There were people in the room.  Several people were there.  They were talking amongst themselves.  Walms said not to pay them any attention, they were just DCs.  The people came farther into the room, and then there was one more person coming through them.  A fat, ugly, bald guy came out of the group and glared over at us.

"Is that him?" MoSh asked, "Shit it is."  The fat, ugly guy came in our direction.  I could see he had energy, he was a real person.  I looked closer I recognized this guy!  It was M!  I was wondering what he wanted here.  I wasn't pleased to see him.  I wondered if he needed to have his ass kicked for him.  I was thinking about kicking his ass when I heard Walms say something.

"I guess he came back for more," Walms said as he looked over at M, "Well, this could do for a bit of fun"

At that point Walms headed over to M.  M looked over at Walms, and he still looked pissed.  I wondered who he was most pissed at.  Walms said something to M, I didn't hear what.  M said something in reply.  I didn't hear that, either, but it seemed to annoy Walms.  The two of them got into a fight.  I wondered if I should help out, but I figured Walms is more than capable of handling M.  I would only interfere if he asked for help or looked like he needed help.  MoSh was watching the scene.  I thought maybe this could be something he remembered I summoned a large bag of butter flavored popcorn and a couple of drinks.  MoSh and I were munching on popcorn while Walms was kicking M's ass.

Walms was literally kicking M's ass when I looked back.  I saw Walms teleport right behind M and kick him directly in his huge ass, sending him flying across the room and through a wall.  M came back out and was talking dirt about Walms, though it was plain to see he was all talk.  Walms' next move made me think of Alex Mercer from Prototype

he was forming weapons out of his body, forming sharp claw like weapons, and continuing to slam M around the room.  The room was getting trashed, holes in the walls, craters in the floor.  I heard M say Walms could do that all night and it would never hurt him.  M was boasting that there wasn't even a tear on his clothes let alone a mark on him.  He was laughing.  Walms attacked him in a blur of motion with is claws when he got to the other side of M I wanted to vomit.  M was shirtless  ::barf::  Not something I wanted to see and there was a word carved on M's large belly it said, "LOSER" in bloody cuts.  Walms said now everyone would know.  M turned around to face Walms, and there was another word on his back.  "PERDEDOR" was written on M's back.  I didn't know what that meant.  All I know is M looked pretty freaked out.  Walms cut M nearly in half, and M disappeared at the same time, so I don't know if he actually got cut or not.  Walms looked back over at MoSh and me, but it was then that everything around me faded to black and I woke.

----------


## Raven Knight

This is an abridged form of the next dream, which involved doing healings and is very similar to other dreams where I have done healings.  MoSh was there to assist with the healings:

I entered the dream and Q helped me become lucid.  I then went to MoSh's inner world to pick up MoSh.  I looked around inside his inner world and then we left to go to S's inner world.  We found her in her usual location outside of a dark and creepy church.  She had nothing friendly to say, claiming that MoSh was just proving what he is by keeping her there.  She said he wouldn't be able to keep her in there forever, nor would he be able to keep Asuka locked away forever.  She continued babbling, neither MoSh nor I were really listening.  I used the song Touch My Heart to give her light energy, MoSh was playing his guitar but I don't know what song he was playing.  The area filled with golden light, and seemed noticeably lighter after we were done.  I could tell good healing had been done.  S wasn't ranting and raving, she just seemed disoriented.

We then went to L's inner world.  It seemed to be filled with a creepy forest.  Pine trees that looked like they might start moving at any time.  I had never seen this particular place before.  We looked around for a while and finally found L, who was pissed to see us there.  He said something about MoSh and me not being naguals I said I never claimed to be one, adding I have looked it up and I am still not entirely sure what it means to be one.  I didn't really care to hear L's definition of a nagual, though from his behavior he clearly knows the definition of the word 'jerk' quite well.  I used the same healing spell on L, though I think MoSh used a different song.  I can't be sure of that, though.  Light flowed through the area, and the area did seem some lighter.  There did appear to be some progress.  So after we were finished I was thinking MoSh and I were planning on doing something else, but instead I lost the dream and woke.

----------


## Raven Knight

I was with Alicia in an amusement park.  I was sure it was Disney Land, although it looks like the same amusement park I have been in many times in many dreams.  Alicia was saying she was ready to go.  I thought that was strange since it was still early in the afternoon and I knew the park would be open for a long time into the evening.

I was about to go along with her, but then I realized we hadn't been to Tomorrow Land.  That was where the Space Mountain and Star Tours were, as well as some new ones I didn't remember the names of.  I told Alicia I wanted to go to Tomorrow Land before we left.  She said she didn't want to walk that far.  I said we could take the train, the monorail, or the boat that traveled across the park.  All three had a stop near Tomorrow Land.  She said we would have to wait too long.  I said no, we wouldn't.  The boats come very often.

Alicia went over to the docks.  There was a boat just pulling away.  Damn.  We had missed it.  I waited for a bit, I could tell Alicia was impatient.  She was looking everywhere.  There was another boat coming.  It was a smaller boat much smaller.  Alicia was in a big hurry.  She didn't wait for the boat to arrive, she ran and jumped onto the boat.  The boat pulled up on the dock.  I carefully climbed onto the boat.  It was about to sink!  It was nothing more than a dingy!  I wondered how we were supposed to get anywhere?  It was taking on water.  I carefully centered myself and managed to stop the flow of water.

Ok maybe we can make it.  I was ready for the boat to leave, but there were more pelople to get on.  More people?  There was no more room!  The boat would sink for sure!  A large man got onto the boat and it was sinking.  I was under water thinking I could not breathe down there.  For some reason instead of swimming to the surface, I held my breath until it woke me.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Do you think that was the amusement park we created on the Moon?

----------


## Raven Knight

I don't think so... I have been dreaming of this same amusement park for years, long before we met this time.  I think it is an amusement park inside my own inner world.  Although I wouldn't be surprised if the part I made of the one on the moon is modeled after the one in my inner world...

----------


## Lucid_Guy.exe

Well, was it a water park type place?

----------


## Raven Knight

There are a couple of water rides there, but no, it is primarily an amusement or theme park like Disney Land with more roller coasters and stuff like that.  And some indoor simulation rides, too.  I think they are probably also in the one on the moon, now.  :smiley:

----------


## Serenity

Amusement parks tend to be a reoccurring location in my dreams, also. Usually with roller coasters, ferris wheels and swing-like rides. But none of the rides are overly hardcore  :smiley:  They're pretty tame  ::D:

----------


## Raven Knight

I have some calmer rides in my amusement parks, but I also have some pretty serious roller coasters.  Near vertical drops, many loops... but that's the way I like them!  :Cheeky:

----------


## Raven Knight

Note:  Last night a strange spider creature attacked MoSh's inner world and threatened Asuka, actually kidnapped Asuka and MoSh had to go rescue her.  I went to sleep figuring the spider creature would be angry when he found Asuka gone, as MoSh went in and took Asuka out without him even noticing.  ::chuckle::   There were also a bunch of weirdoes in MoSh's inner world that looked to MoSh like a bunch of crack heads.  I was planning on going in there to make sure everything is secure, but once again, I failed to enter my WILD  ::sad2:: 

I woke up in bed.  I rolled over and closed my eyes to go back to sleep.  I felt myself slipping into sleep when I thought I should do an RC.  But why?  I already knew I was awake.  But that wasn't the point the point was to get in the habit so I pinched my nose and tried to breathe and I was able to.  Wait that meant I was dreaming!

This was a dream!  I got out of bed and walked over to my bedroom door.  I looked into the other room and saw my mother rearranging pictures on the wall.  She said when she got it right, it should form a map.  I asked a map to where.  She said to the lost treasure, of course.  I almost let myself get distracted from my goals.  I stopped and thought about it for a minute.  Wasn't MoSh in some kind of danger?  I was thinking he was.  First I would go to MoSh's inner world.  Maybe I could find out what to do when I got there.

I opened a portal to MoSh's inner world and went through it.  My mom waved through the portal.  MoSh was waiting for me on the other side of the portal.  I commented to MoSh it was a DC.  My mom told me not to forget to use a condom  ::shock::  she said it right as the portal closed.  MoSh was giving me a strange look.  I asked if there was any trouble going around.  He hesitated.  I told him to do a reality check.  He said he already knew he was dreaming.  I asked if there was any sign of trouble.  I remembered the spider reptile thing that had kidnapped Asuka and I wondered if that thing would be pissed.  MoSh said there was no trouble that he had seen.  I asked if he had seen Nomad.  I told him Nomad was going to come by after I spoke to him last night IWL and had mentioned the thing who had kidnapped Asuka.  He said no, he hadnt seen Nomad.  He asked where Asuka was.  I said she was with Serena.  MoSh asked how she was doing.  I said as far as I knew she was doing fine.  He seemed annoyed that I didn't seem to know for sure.

I was about to answer MoSh when someone else appeared.  I looked over and saw a guy with dark hair and he also had an aura that looked like dark energy.  Was he attacking MoSh?  No that didn't feel right.  I didn't sense hostility.  MoSh and him greeted each other as friends.  The visitor referred to MoSh as Ranma and I finally put things together that the visitor was Walms.  Ok.  No problem there.  I looked around the area to see if there was anything that looked out of place.  Aside from the place looking kind of creepy, I didn't see anything wrong.  Ok.  I must be there to fix the creepiness.  I figured Walms would be absorbing the dark energy and I would replace it with light.  Walms was saying something to MoSh about a fight.  MoSh said there was no one to fight here.  Walms said ok, so he would just eat up all this yummy dark energy.  He absorbed some dark energy from the surrounding area.

I looked around and something seemed off I hadn't yet figured out what was wrong when I saw a strange creature.  It looked kind of like a huge spider it also looked partially reptilian.  It was walking down the street of the neighborhood as if it belonged there, calling out to someone.

"Hey, purddy lady!" he called out, "Come out!  You shouldn't have left me!"

Walms  was looking at the thing.  He asked it what it was looking for.  The thing responded by attacking Walms, trying to impale him on the clawed end of one huge spider leg.  MoSh said that was the thing that had taken Asuka.  Walms seemed happy with the idea the thing wanted to get into a fight.  The thing looked over at me and came closer, reaching out one disgusting feeler.  He stroked my face with that feeler, making me want to puke.  ::barf::   He said I was also a purddy lady, and tried to wrap me in some spider web.  I formed a Witchblade sword and cut through the web before he could get hold of me.  He wasn't pleased with that.

From nowhere, I hadn't even realized he was there, Nomad tried to throw the thing by one of its legs, trying to throw it away from me.   The leg came off instead, spurting disgusting blackish yellow pus everywhere.  The smell was rancid, like something dead and rotting in the sun.  Walms absorbed the shit, then got mad at the spider thing for providing such a shitty quality of dark energy.  He did another Alex Mercer and transformed his arm into a black sword, cutting the rest of the thing's legs off.  More blackish yellow pus spilled out, but Walms didn't absorb it this time.  The thing sprouted two reptilian legs off of its huge butt section and started walking towards someone behind me.  I looked and saw Allison was there, looking at me.  The thing reached out and tried to touch Allison with a tentacle, saying it would take two purddy ladies back with it this time.  Allison took one look at it, expressed her opinion of that with an "Eeewww" and then transformed into a large werewolf and tackled the thing over on its back.  Its reptilian legs were so disproportionate that it couldn't seem to get up.  It threw a spider web at Allison as she jumped off and then found itself being bathed in green flames.  I looked and saw the fire was coming from a large winged cobra, no doubt that was MoSh.  The thing caught fire and burned but was also growing more limbs.  It stood up, a strange mutation with limbs coming out at odd angles, but it was moving just fine.  It was heading for MoSh now, I summoned a blast of flaming lightning on the thing before it could focus an attack on MoSh.  It was getting more and more pissed, but it didn't seem to know who to attack first.  It threw webs in several directions and finally turned around and centered in on Nomad.  As it was about to attack Nomad a blast of lightning and white flames descended from above the thing, knocking it off of all its awkwardly shaped limbs.

There was gross pus leaking everywhere now.  The smell was nauseating but the thing was gone but no.  It was still there, it was just a small spider now, or comparatively small.  It was the size of a tennis ball.  It was scampering away from the pool of pus towards the cover of some plants.  The plants provided little cover since the pus was making them rapidly wither and die.  Walms picked up the tennis ball sized spider and announced it was cute.  The thing wiggled around a bit, trying to bite Walms.  Walms said it wasn't very smart, though, then threw it on the ground and crushed it.  MoSh was back to his normal form and he asked if the thing was gone.  I said it looked like it   I was going to see about cleaning some of the gross pus up when everything faded to black and I woke.

----------


## Raven Knight

Note:  I fell asleep with a goal for the night.  I was planning on going into MoSh's inner world and helping to clean up some dark energy and creepiness that has built up there again.  But once again I was unable to get into a WILD

I was in bed.  I rolled over and closed my eyes to go back to sleep.  It was light out.  Already?  It didn't seem like I had been in bed long enough I hadn't slept the whole night, had I?  I wondered what time it was.  I sat up and looked at my clock on my bed.  It was almost 2:00 in the afternoon!  It was 1:87 to be exact!  I almost got out of bed without noticing the strange time on the clock.  I looked back at the last minute.  I did a RC and found I was dreaming.  I remembered the goal of cleaning things up in MoSh's inner world, so I opened a portal to get there.  I went through the portal

On the other side I was inside MoSh's house.  I looked around.  Sure enough, it was creepy again.  Dark and dirty, and I could see things moving in the dark shadows.  It definitely needed some cleaning up.  I used the song Full Moonlight to do that.  Golden energy formed and filled the area, pushing the shadows into non-existence and making the entire place seem a lot brighter.  It took a few repetitions of the song, but soon there were no shadows remaining.  I found a spot in the kitchen where there were several of the black bug things cowering into the darkest corner they could find, trying to stay out of the light.  I wondered what they were, and if they were actually evil or if they were just in the wrong place.  And if they were just in the wrong place, who had put them here?  I was wondering what to do with them when I noticed my stomach hurt, and it hurt bad.  It felt like someone had just stabbed me but there was no knife wound.  It turned out the pain was from my physical body, which was having a negative reaction to something I had eaten

The bugs looked sort of like this one:


***Woke up, spent time on the toilet, went back to bed and focused on getting back to MoSh's inner world.***

It worked!  I was in the kitchen in MoSh's inner world.  I could see the corner where the bugs had been cowering, but there weren't any bugs there now.  I wondered where they were.  MoSh was there, so I asked him.  He said Walms had come by and picked them up.  He said Walms had thought they were cute.  I just said oh, although I could not remember anything even vaguely cute about the things.  While I hadn't been sure if there was any reason to kill them, they definitely weren't cute.  At least I didn't see them as cute.  I looked around MoSh's inner world.  I wondered if there was any more of the dark creepiness.  I didn't see any.  I did another healing spell there just to be sure.  More golden energy filled the place.  I saw some golden energy flow into MoSh.  Asuka was just going through the room, and a bunch of golden energy got absorbed into her as well.

MoSh said he still wanted to share a dream with his brother.  I said ok, but he would have to find the way to get there.  He said he could do that.  Asuka came out of the kitchen.  She had a plate of cookies that were still steaming.  She held them out.  Chocolate chip!  She said she had added extra positive energy to these ones.  MoSh took one and ate it.  I took one and ate it, too.  It was the best cookie I had ever tasted!  I grabbed two more and ate them.  Dream chocolate!  What is better than dream chocolate?  I ate a fourth cookie and it was around there that I woke.

----------


## Man of Shred

Thanks for all your help lately! you're the best Dream friend ever!

----------


## Serenity

Your false awakenings keep reminding me that I should've done RC's last night. I was having the worst time, falling back to sleep last night... I might have been WILDing without intending too (I was trying to MILD, actually). I kept getting flung into scenes of HI, and I would immediately recognise it as a "dream" and I'd check out my hands to stabilize. But as soon as it did that, I was back in my bed. This happened a few times last night. I wear blinders though, so I never checked the time, but I should seriously start nose pinching every time I think I wake up.

I would have caught yesterday's FA for sure!

----------


## PercyLucid

What an awesome recall!

Epic dreams!  Very nice job  :smiley:

----------


## Loaf

1:87  :Big laugh: 

Classic...

----------


## elemental135

That's really cool how you can go into other people's dreams. I've never had the chance to try it, but do you think you could help me if I did?

----------


## Raven Knight

Usually the easiest thing to do is to meet in a pre-arranged place, such as the biodome on the moon or if there is a specific place you frequently dream.  If you have good recall then we could try to share a dream.  :Cheeky:  It's easier if we are both lucid, but a dream can still be shared even if one or both of us aren't lucid.

----------


## elemental135

Thanks for the info! I'm not too good at recall yet, but I'll try and visit the biodome if I have a lucid anytime soon. Hopefully I'll see you there.  :smiley:

----------


## Raven Knight

Note:  I have once again missed getting into my WILD.  I had some plans to accomplish during this night, but I don't remember doing any of them.  All I remember are some fragments, which are as follows:

*Forgotten Melody*
I was sitting near a campfire and talking to some other people.  MoSh was there, and he was playing his guitar, and I was enjoying listening to it.  A really stupid looking boy sat down next to me and kept saying that MoSh sucked at the guitar, that he knew dogs that could play better, that MoSh should stop torturing the guitar he kept talking like that until I punched him in the face and knocked him unconscious.  Good.  Now I could finally listen to MoSh play guitar in peace.  My happiness didn't last long, though, the stupid kid started snoring loudly and sounded like a sick bear about to vomit.

*MoSh's Pet Chicken*
I remember being around the same campfire with MoSh and a girl, she had brown hair and was gazing into the flames.  I didn't recognize her.  MoSh was holding something in his lap that looked like a white ball.  He was petting the white ball.  I looked closer to see what he was petting.  It was a chicken.  It was the fattest chicken I have ever seen!  If the chicken had been forced to walk, I don't think it could've managed to succeed.  But since it was just reclining in MoSh's lap and getting petted, the chicken seemed quite content.  It was making soft cooing noises that sounded almost like purrs.  I wondered if MoSh realized how overweight his pet chicken was

*Merry-Go-Round and Round and Round*
I remember a brief flash of being on a merry-go-round, sitting on a black horse.  The merry-go-round was moving much faster than a normal merry-go-round, and it seemed like the ride would never end.  I wanted to go on something more interesting.  More exciting and with fewer circles  I saw a wild looking roller coaster I wanted to go on, but instead I was stuck on the merry-go-round and beginning to feel nauseous because of going around in circles.

*Death by Chocolate*
I was eating an ice cream cake with my mom it was chocolate, chocolate, and more chocolate.  There was chocolate cake with chocolate chips in the chocolate cake, chocolate ice cream with chocolate chunks in the ice cream, and a chocolate shell over the entire thing and chocolate frosting flowers on the top of the cake.  So much chocolate, so little time.  I was eating the cake and it was delicious.  Note:  My mom and I went to Cold Stone Creamery and bought an ice cream cake for Mother's Day that is very similar to the one in my dream

----------


## Baron Samedi

We both remember Angel aiding us in battle. Well, you only saw the effects of her attack, but not Angel herself. Hopefully I can get her to increase her recall.

----------


## Serenity

The chicken dream just made me lol... like truly out loud, here at work  :smiley:

----------


## Raven Knight

Note:  I fell asleep with several plans for the night.  I used my light / sound machine, and for the first time in about a week, maybe a bit more, I successfully slipped into a WILD!  :boogie:   Yay!  :boogie:  I missed my WILDs!

My first goal was to heal a woman who has had some psychological issues.  For the purposes of privacy I will refer to this woman only as Sandra.  I found myself in the biodome, near the koi pond.  That is where I usually appear when doing a WILD, or at least a lot of the time I do.  My first goal was to find Sandra.  I focused on that and opened a portal.  I went through the portal

On the other side of the portal I was in a forest of some kind.  I looked around.  It was a strange place.  It was a beautiful place, but there was also something off about it.  Seemed like a strange air of creepiness around.  It was quiet and peaceful almost too quiet.  I began looking around for Sandra.  I found her in a field with a lot of flowers.  There were many colors in the flowers, it was quite beautiful.  Somehow the flowers looked fake I bent over to smell one.  It wasn't real.  It was made of paper.  All of the flowers were made of colorful tissue paper.  I thought that was very strange.  I decided not to focus on the flowers.  I headed over to Sandra.  She was wearing a flowing white dress, she had dark hair that was somewhat curly and was blowing in the wind.  It looked to be about shoulder length, but I couldn't be sure.  She was staring off into space.  I thought I should appear familiar to her and I am familiar with her son, so I took his form and approached Sandra.  She hadn't really responded to me, but I used the following song spell on her.

Hold on to me love, you know i can't stay long, all I wanted to say was, "I love you and I'm not afraid"
Can you hear me?  Can you feel me in your arms?
Holding my last breath, safe inside myself,  are all my thoughts of you
sweet rapture of light it ends here tonight.

Amidst the winter, a world of precious things, look for me in the white forest hiding in a hollow tree (come find me)
I know you hear me, I can taste it in your tears...
Holding my last breath, safe inside myself,  are all my thoughts of you
sweet rapture of light it ends here tonight.

Closing your eyes to disappear, You pray your dreams won't leave you here;
But still you wake and know the truth, no one is there...

Say goodnight, don't be afraid, call me, please call me we can face the night.

(Say goodnight) Holding my last breath (Don't be afraid) Safe inside myself
(Call me, please call me) Are all my thoughts of you Sweet rapture of light, it ends here tonight.

I repeated the spell three times.  Somehow that number seemed right.  It felt right.  I focused all the energy I could into making it work, I really wanted it to work.  It just had to work.  There could be no doubt, it would work this time.  I felt rather tired after the last playing of the song.  I sat down amongst the flowers to rest.  Sandra asked who I was.  I felt really upset until I realized I had let my form slip back to my normal form.  So now Sandra was looking at a female Assassin in the flower field with her which must have seemed odd.  The only answer I gave Sandra was that I was a friend, and I wished her only to be well.  I lied back in the paper flowers to rest for a minute and I momentarily woke but I slipped right back into a dream continued in the next post, since it is the start of a new dream.

----------


## Raven Knight

I rolled over from my previous dream and somehow slipped back into the dream without losing any of my lucidity.  What I noticed first was that I was no longer in the field of flowers with the woman.  I was in MoSh's inner world.  And that was a good thing.  My second goal had been to meet up with MoSh.  MoSh had a goal to meet and talk to someone.  I was having a little problem remembering the goals yeah.  MoSh wanted a dream where he could talk to don Juan Matus.  I went over to MoSh.  I commented to him that if he wanted to speak with don Juan, he would have to get us there.  MoSh said that was fine.  I opened a portal, focusing on letting MoSh guide it.  A portal opened and we went through it

On the other side we were in a desert.  It looked like somewhere in Arizona.  I looked around.  The surrounding area was not very clear.  It seemed to fade a short distance away.  I walked towards that place where the surrounds seemed to start fading.  As I approached it I started feeling disoriented.  I turned around and returned to MoSh.  MoSh was looking in the opposite direction.  I looked where he was looking.  I saw a man over there.  It looked like an Native American, maybe a shaman.  MoSh headed over towards the man.  The man was sitting near a campfire.  I wondered why we were here.  Was that don Juan?  I asked MoSh if that was don Juan.  He said it was.  He went over to the man and sat down by the fire.  I followed MoSh over closer to the fire, but I felt distinctly unwelcome.  Ok maybe I wasn't supposed to be there but I wondered if MoSh would remember what was said if I didn't recall it.  I stayed as far back as I could and still be able to hear what was said

Note:  I don't remember the exact words of what was said between don Juan and MoSh.  I had to into a dream, then use a computer in the dream to log onto Dreamviews and read about the dream with don Juan (thanks for the idea, Walms) and even then all I got were general ideas, which I will summarize here:

To put it plainly, MoSh is somewhere in the process of cracking up literally.  It looks like there is a very good chance that MoSh could become a nagual.  Going from what I heard, each individual exists inside an energy 'cocoon' around them.  Then, inside that round cocoon, there are three energy fields around each person, shaped like a merkabah.  One for the physical body (stationary), one for the emotional energy (spins clockwise), one for mental energy (spins counter-clockwise).  Cracks happen when there is a stressor that causes the emotional and mental energy fields to spin at different rates, or even in opposite directions, and they form a crack in the person's energy 'cocoon' that goes part way through, not all the way.  If it was to go all the way through it would cause death.

Three and four pronged naguals when the cocoon forms three distinct cracks, it is a three pronged nagual.  When two cracks form and they cross each other, then it is a four pronged nagual.  It looks like MoSh would most likely be the latter which means he has a female counterpart.  The four pronged naguals are usually in pairs, one male and one female.  The female will receive feelings and visions from the other planes, then passes it on to the male to interpret.  Sometimes the entire message will not come across the first time or there will be questions the male will tell the female the questions, she will send the questions and receive the answers, then give the answers to the male to interpret.  They need each other, and can only find the knowledge they seek by working together.  The three pronged nagual receives and interprets the data alone, and can be a man or a woman.

MoSh will know when his cocoon may crack, because it is preceded by a period of intense instability, emotional instability, energy instability and the new nagual's instability should pass as their energy fields find a new balance point within the cracked cocoon.  For the male, this instability usually comes in the form of emotional turmoil that is strong enough to make the emotional energy field spin differently, and the force involved cracks the cocoon.  For the female, it usually comes in the form of a mental instability that is usually an obsession of some kind that changes the spin of the mental energy field and causes a crack.  Usually the three pronged nagual will experience both, although this is not carved in stone.  One thing that is absolute is that there are no absolutes.  The part that is almost certain, however, is that the person will go through a period of intense instability which is the cause of the cracks in the cocoon.

Asuka:  What role does Asuka play in this?  It is not possible to know the future for sure, and to know for sure would risk changing it unintentionally.  But it is possible that Asuka could be MoSh's partner, the female four pronged nagual to match him as the male part of the pair.  Since it looks like MoSh is most likely to become a four pronged nagual, it would be a good idea for him to pay attention to women he associates with that also seem to be going through a similar instability, because that is a good sign that the woman is going through becoming a nagual herself.  Could his match be Asuka?  That is possible.  It isn't as likely since she exists only on a separate plane, but it is entirely possible.  MoSh should watch her for signs of mental or emotional instability that might be strong enough to crack her cocoon.  The female match for the male isn't always the most obvious choice, though so look around for signs of a woman possibly going through enough turmoil and instability to create the cracks in the energy cocoon.

This is all the information I was able to recall, so I will end the dream here.  I think it was somewhere while MoSh was still talking to don Juan that I woke up.

----------


## Raven Knight

I was in my car driving down town.  I was on the freeway.  I was in a place that was very familiar to me, it is a place I have dreamed in many times before.  It does not look like the city I live in IWL, but I think it is a city that exists inside my inner world.  Regardless, I didn't realize I was dreaming and I was heading to work.  I had a new job to go to, and this was my first day.  It was evening and it was getting dark out, it was twilight.  My shift was at night again.  I got off the freeway.  By the time I got off the freeway it was completely dark.  Now I just had to find the place

I looked around as I drove down one of the streets.  How could I be getting lost?  I worked in this place before, after all.  It was the same hospital where I used to work.  I pulled over to the side and got out of the car, looking up into the sky.  I was looking at the surrounding buildings, trying to get my bearings.  There were people around me staring at me like I was nuts.  I didn't pay them any attention.  I could feel their eyes on me.  It almost seemed like a draining sensation.  I wondered why it seemed so odd to them.  Hadn't they ever been lost?  I wanted to ask them that, but I didn't want to let them know I had noticed them staring at me.

I looked at one of the taller buildings near me and I did recognize it.  I knew exactly where I needed to know.  Ok, so now there wouldn't be anyone staring at me because I knew where I needed to go.  I turned back towards my car.  There was no one there.  I could have sworn that I was being stared at  I got in my car and continued driving to work.  It was completely dark out now.  I was hoping I wouldn't be late for my first day.  I found the parking garage and pulled inside, parking on the third floor of the parking garage.  I went into the hospital.  Now I was not sure what floor I needed to go to for the computer room.  I went to the elevator and selected the fourth floor.  I was sure it was either the third or fourth floor.  The doors opened onto the fourth floor.

I got out on the fourth floor and looked around.  I was on the wrong floor.  Crap.  I walked by a room where the last remnants of a bake sale was going on.  There weren't any people there, just a few remaining treats.  There were some cupcakes.  Chocolate ones with white frosting.  Yum!  I went in and took one.  I didn't think anyone would notice it missing.  I left quickly and returned to the elevator.  This time it took me to the third floor

When I got out on the third floor I was convinced that I was yet again on the wrong floor but how could I be?  It had to be the third or fourth  I looked a bit closer and saw that it was the right place, they had just added new areas onto it.  There was a nurse's station and a single nurse sitting there drinking a soda.  There was a cooler with ice and a bunch more Cokes.  I was looking to see what was in there and the nurse told me to take one if I wanted.  She said it was for the nursing team, but she was the only one on duty and there was no way she would drink them all before they spoiled.  The idea of Cokes spoiling sounded weird to me, but I took one and thanked her.

I went to where the computer room was.  I was sure they had changed the access code, but they had been nice enough to leave the door cracked open so I could get in.  I went inside the computer room.  It looked pretty much the same as it had when I worked there before.  There was one man there.  He looked like an Arab, he had a curly black beard and black hair, he had a friendly smile.  He introduced himself (I don't remember his name) and said it was nice to meet me.  He said since I had worked there before, I already knew what to do.  I tried to tell him it had been years, and I didn't remember what I needed to do.  But he wasn't listening.  He said he was off, and turned to leave.  I nervously nibbled on my cupcake.  It was yummy, but I wasn't really enjoying it.  The man said I would know what to do and he left the room.  I didn't even have the code for the office door and I didn't have the code for the computer room door!  What was I supposed to do?  I was still trying to figure that out when everything faded and I woke.

----------


## Raven Knight

During this dream there was nothing remarkable happening.  I woke up in bed and did an RC to become lucid, then I opened a portal to go see MoSh.  I knew MoSh and I had plans to go heal S and L, as they still seemed to have problems with dark or negative energy.  MoSh told me yesterday that Walms had encountered one (or both?) of them last night and he had absorbed a considerable portion of dark energy from them, so they should be more cooperative with the healing tonight.  The one sure thing I remembered was that Walms had been absorbing dark energy from S when she had actually puked up a demon of some kind that had been putting dark energy into her.  Walms took care of the demon as he had been absorbing dark energy from her.

So after I picked up MoSh I opened a portal to find S.  Both of us went through into her inner world, which was once again that area around the church.  It didn't look as dark or creepy as I remembered it.  There was a priest in the church, and I remember briefly wondering if he was her guardian but I never asked.  I thought he might be, and the demon had just been too powerful for him?  But that would make him kind of pathetic as a guardian  But then Hetfield has said some of the guardians in this plane are pretty pathetic since there are not usually many attacks here.

I used the song Touch My Heart directly on S, and MoSh was playing his guitar.  The two songs harmonized perfectly, forming a new song that sounded great.  I was wishing I could duplicate the song IWL.  I thought maybe I could if I could just remember MoSh's part, and reproduce it on my keyboard and play it along with Touch My Heart I might be able to get the new song  After doing that I used Full Moonlight to clean up the inner world some more.  MoSh was playing a different song.  That would be another one to try to remember  The place looked a lot nicer after the second song was done.

The next stop was in L's inner world.  L was there, and it was a somewhat dark forest that was my perception of his inner world.  He looked over at MoSh and me and smiled, although the smile looked rather fake.  He came over towards us.  He seemed focused on me.  He seemed to be ignoring MoSh entirely.  He started talking to me about naguals  He said it seemed I was upset that I didn't have potential to be a nagual.  I said not really.  He said anyone can do it.  I wasn't there to hear his view on being a nagual, so I just ignored him and focused on the song Touch My Heart.  MoSh played the same song along with that.  Golden energy flowed through L.  I followed it up with Full Moonlight to clear out the inner world, and  MoSh played the same song along with it.  That would give me a better chance to remember the song MoSh played along with mine.  I focused, hoping I would remember it.  After the song was done, the area of the forest looked a lot better.  There were animals in it now.  I saw a wolf moving swiftly through the forest.  That seemed like a plus.  I was thinking it looked pretty effective as everything faded and I woke.

Note:  I didn't remember the exact sound of MoSh's part of the songs Touch My Heart and Full Moonlight when I woke.  I am hoping that when I have time to sit down with my keyboard, however, the song might be in my subconscious and it might come back as I start to play.  That and I might hear it again and have another chance to remember.

----------


## Raven Knight

Note:  I fell asleep tonight with a couple of goals.  One goal is I said I would do a healing on a pain Walms had that was interfering with his sleep, the other thing was that Nomad texted me this afternoon and said the city on the moon was under attack by some kind of demons.  I fell asleep with these things in mind, but I was not successful in initiating my usual WILD which definitely hasn't been all that usual lately

I don't really remember much about the healing I said I would do for Walms, just a vague memory of giving someone a foot massage and including healing energy.  I also remember thinking the healing energy would have to adapt so it didn't interfere with the dark energy present, but I wasn't worried about that it always adapts properly to the energy of the person being healed.  (Note: I found out the next day from Walms that the healing did not work.  D'Oh!)

I was in a city.  I looked around and I didn't recognize the place.  It was a very nice place.  There was a long street with plants and flowers growing on the sides of the road.  I was walking along the street, on the sidewalk.  I was looking for something.  I had a sword with me, a katana.  There was a strange green blood on the sword.  I saw movement inside the shadows, a pair of glowing eyes.  That was one of what I was after.  I took my sword and stabbed it directly between the two glowing eyes.  There was an inhuman screech, and the eyes were gone.  The light in them flickered out.  I pulled my sword out and found it was dripping with the disgusting green blood that looked more like sap or pus than blood.

I continued walking down the street.  I headed down a side path that had lots of plants growing around it.  I thought there were probably quite a few places for the little monsters to hide down there and they were surely waiting to jump out and attack without warning.  I already had a clear image in my mind of several of the things jumping out of an alley onto a person and tearing him apart in mere seconds, barely allowing time for one horrible scream before the man died.

The scene looked so peaceful, I didn't see how there could be any of those things there.  It seemed like nothing was wrong with the world.  I was constantly vigilant for any sign of movement.  I saw something moving in the plants.  I looked carefully in immediately relaxed, lowering my sword.  It was a cat!

There was an adorable little kitty hidden in the plants, no doubt trying to stay away from the creatures.  I reached in and petted the cat, hoping none of the creatures went in and found the little cutie.  I continued heading down the path, peering into all of the nooks and crannies to see if I could find any trace of the creatures.  I still hadn't gotten a good look at them, but I had the feeling they were just about all teeth.

I saw movement in another cluster of bushes.  I approached it and peered carefully inside.  What I saw in there this time was no cat.  The closest thing I can come up with to describe it is off of an old movie called Critters, one of the creatures they called krites.

Small creatures with glowing red eyes and large mouths filled with more teeth than should be possible.  The creature hidden in the plants immediately jumped out and attacked me, aiming to remove a large chunk of my arm.  I used the sword and cut it cleanly in half instead although I couldn't really say cleanly green pus blood splattered everywhere.  That first attack, however, was the signal for more attacks.  There were two more coming from behind.  I intercepted those, then I realized there was a krite gnawing on my leg.  I just stood there and stared at it.  It wasn't getting anywhere!  It was gnawing enthusiastically, but all I felt was a scratching sensation.  Now that seemed really strange shouldn't I feel more if I was being gnawed on?  Especially by something with so many sharp teeth?  I shook the thing off of my leg, and it flew into the wall.  It immediately charged again, latching onto my arm.  A bunch more of them were crowding around me.  Even though their attacks weren't very effective, this was still very annoying.  I shook them off and cut them in half.

I saw the cat I had seen earlier running up the path being chased by a krite.  I cut that krite down as it was chasing the kitty.  No weird creatures were going to be killing cats in my dream!  (Note:  even though I thought that to myself, the idea that I was dreaming never entered my mind!  D'Oh!  ::doh::  )  The cat jumped up on a couple of stone structures and disappeared onto the roofs of the buildings.  I continued hunting down and eliminating the little pests until everything faded and I woke.

----------


## PercyLucid

That was an intense dream!  Good job saving the cats!!

----------


## Raven Knight

(Set to the tune of Holding Out for a Hero)  ::tunes::  I need a WILD!  ::tunes::  I'm holding out for a WILD until the end of the night!  ::tunes::  It's gotta be now, and it's gotta be lucid, and I want it more vivid that life!  ::tunes::   *sigh*  Another night with no WILD.  ::sad2::   But at least it seems my subconscious knows what I had planned to do

I was in the biodome.  I didn't realize where I was at the time.  I looked around to see where I was.  I was confused.  How had I gotten here?  It was beautiful.  Trees, a pond with fish in it.  I saw movement in the plants.  I looked closer and saw a cute fox!  I was surprised I was able to get that close to him.  I sat down where I was and watched the fox.  I was wishing I had a camera.  But if I left to get it, and I wasn't sure where to go since I wasn't sure where I was, the fox would surely leave.  I would just enjoy watching the fox.  I was talking to the fox, although I knew I would look silly to anyone who happened to see me and I wouldn't get a response.

I told the fox he was cute.  Making small talk with the fox, I commented that it would be wonderful if I could stroke his fur he looked so soft.  Right, like that was going to happen.  But to my surprise, the fox seemed to respond to me.  He came trotting right over to me, laid down in my lap, and looked at me expectantly as if to say, "Well, what are you waiting for?"  I began stroking the fox.  His fur was every bit as soft as it looked, softer even.  I stroked the fox, and the fox just lied there with his eyes closed and what looked like a contented smile on his face.  Such a friendly fox!  I would have to remember how to get here when I found my way home.

I told the fox I had to find out where I was and get home.  The fox gave me a puzzled look.  I told him I would have to remember how to get here so I could visit him again.  I set the fox down and walked a bit along a path.  I realized I was hungry.  (I fell asleep hungry.)  I wondered if any of the trees were fruit trees.  I wandered around a little and looked at the trees and plants for some kind of berries or other fruits.  I found a plant with food on it, alright, but not fruit and not vegetables  It was sprouting loaves of bread.  For some reason that only briefly seemed odd to me.  I looked it over and picked a warm loaf of French bread and started eating it.  It was very good.  I ate some more of it.

I spotted there was someone there with me.  A guy with dark hair, and I would have sworn I saw vampire teeth  He was giving me a dirty look.  He said I had stolen his bread.  I apologized and handed the bread to him.  He took it and looked at it strangely.  He said yuck, he wasn't going to eat it now that I had already eaten off of it.  He threw it on the ground.  I told him to suit himself.  I picked the bread up, dusted a bit of dirt off of it, and continued eating.  The guy said that was disgusting.  What if there were bugs on it?  I said there were no bugs, just a bit of dirt.  And my friend's mom always says you are going to eat a peck of dirt sometime in your life, so you might I looked back at the bread and saw three cockroaches on it.  I dropped the bread in surprise.  They hadn't been there before!  The guy went to step on them, but I stopped him.  I said there was no need to kill them  I pushed them towards a large rock and they scampered underneath it.  I looked at the bread one more time, but I wasn't hungry any more.  Not after those roaches had appeared out of nowhere

A glowing portal opened and a man stepped through.  He looked familiar Nomad?  Coming through a portal?  How was that possible unless I was currently  I did an RC, and sure enough, I was dreaming!  Nomad said hello to me and Loaf.  I looked at the guy with me.  Loaf?  Yeah, he did look familiar  I just hadn't noticed before, I hadn't really paid that much attention.  Nomad asked where everyone else was.  Who else?  I thought for a minute and I finally remembered we were going to do a healing here.  I saw the fox I had been petting had followed me.  Another portal opened, MoSh came through with Asuka.  Asuka didn't look pleased.  She saw Nomad and went over to him.  She grabbed him and tried to kiss him.  He pushed her away and told her she had the wrong guy.  She looked over at Loaf, who disappeared.  She looked at Pablo the fox had turned into Pablo and went over to kiss him.  He said no, she's not his type.  She said she didn't care about type.  She looked at me and tried to plant one on my lips.  Her eyes looked dark and empty.  I held her away and said if I was going to kiss a girl, I didn't want it to be like that!  If she is so set on kissing, go kiss MoSh!  She said yuck, she'd sooner kiss that cockroach.  She pointed at one of the cockroaches that had been on my bread.

I told Asuka she clearly needed healing, so just sit down somewhere.  We needed to form a circle.  She sat down in the grass, MoSh sat next to her.  She immediately moved to the opposite side of the circle.  I rolled my eyes and sat down next to MoSh, giving him a hug which I hoped was comforting.  I whispered to him that she would be ok.  He said he didn't care.  He put his arm around me and pulled me really close.  He planted a kiss on my left cheek, a big one.  He held me close and yelled over at Asuka that she isn't the only one who can grab a random airhead.  I pushed MoSh away and gave him a dirty look which I think was more comical than anything and said a mock offended, "Excuse you?"  I wasn't really offended, people here needed healing after all.  Basara came over and kind of pushed his way in between MoSh and me, putting his arm around me.  I heard Basara telling MoSh that if he was interested in Raven, and Raven was interested in him, he wouldn't get in the way, but don't use Raven to make Asuka jealous.  He added that MoSh had dark energy.  I looked over at Asuka, she was looking away from MoSh in an exaggerated manner.

Finally we got past all the drama and on to the healing spells.  I repeated the song Touch My Heart three times.  In perfect harmony with my song was Basara's guitar and singing, MoSh's guitar, Nomad's didgeridoo  Even though I think they were playing different songs  Except Basara, who was playing Touch My Heart.  The song sounded wonderful.  Golden energy filled the area, flowing around and through everyone there.  After the healing I was watching MoSh and Asuka.  MoSh was watching Asuka, Asuka was still sitting down and weeping softly.  Basara said it looked like MoSh didn't want to kiss me any more.  MoSh confirmed that and headed for Asuka.  Basara said that was good, because he DID want to kiss me.  Basara kissed me full on the lips.  Basara looked into my eyes and smiled.  I saw Asuka was now in MoSh's arms, still weeping.  They both disappeared.  As if that was my cue to wake up, everything faded and I woke.

----------


## Man of Shred

Thanks for the healing Raven.

----------


## Raven Knight

No problem!   :Cheeky:

----------


## Raven Knight

I was driving in my car.  Allison was in the passenger seat.  We were going to class.  It was our evening class, so the light outside clearly indicated twilight was approaching.  We pulled into the parking lot.  It didn't look like my normal school.  It looked like Pima Community College instead.  The parking lot was much larger than I am used to.  We drove into the side of the parking lot and parked.  I noticed there were strange clouds of red dust in the air.  I asked Allison what was with the dust.  She said it was to kill the virus, of course.  She said the dust is harmless, but the virus is deadly.  We got out of the car.  Allison's little chihuahua Chewy jumped out of the car, too.  I hadn't noticed him in the car with us.  He ran towards the fence, chasing some small animal.  Allison ran after him.  I followed Allison, passing through one of the red clouds.  I coughed on the dust, but that seemed to be the extent of its effect.

I got over to the fence where Allison was looking through.  I saw Chewy running in the desert beyond.  She was calling him, but he wasn't coming back.  He seemed to have lost whatever he was chasing, however, as he was running randomly around now.  Not going any farther, not coming any closer.  I saw there was a hole in the fence.  I told Allison she could go through and catch Chewy.  She said she wasn't going out there  I wondered why.  I crawled through the hole in the fence and went after Chewy.  I saw a small dog, and picked it up it wasn't Chewy, so I released the dog.  I continued wandering into the desert, looking for Chewy.

"Raven!" came a man's voice from behind me, "What is it that you seek?"

"A dog," I said without noticing that he knew my name, "A little chihuahua.  His name is Chewy.  He ran off.  Have you seen him maybe?"

"You're not here to find a dog," the man said, "You seek much more than that."

I looked up at the man.  I wondered what he wanted.  What was he doing out here?  What was he after?  Mugging?  Rape?  Murder?  Well, whatever it was he wanted, I wasn't going to make it easy.  The man was all dressed in black.  He was actually rather hard to see in the darkness of the desert.  He wasn't moving towards me as I had thought he might be.  He was standing in the same place, just watching me.  A weapon did I have a weapon in case he attacked me?  I groped around and found I had my hidden blade on why did I have my hidden blade?  No matter.  I triggered it it was automatic.  Cool!  My modifications had worked!  And it was sharp.  I retracted it, noticing it was moving much more quietly than it had been.  I was ready if this guy attacked me.  Of course if he didn't want to attack me, there would be no need to use the blade.  "I am looking for a dog," I told him, "And I would appreciate it if you would either help me look or leave me alone."

"I have what you are looking for," the man said with a chuckle.

Eeewww...  "Whatever it is that you have," I said, "I don't want it."

"You seek the nagual," the man said, which totally took me by surprise since I had identified him as a pervert.  I wasn't sure what to say to that comment  When I didn't respond the man chuckled again.  He continued talking.  Now he was talking about naguals  He said that MoSh was lying to me.  He said MoSh doesn't have what it takes to tell me whether or not I am a nagual he said yes, the nagual I seek is within me.  He said MoSh had lied, because he doesn't want me to be one.  He said MoSh wants to be the only one, but that is not

"Ok," I interrupted him, "I don't know who you think you are, but I'm not going to stand here while you do nothing other than talk shit about MoSh.  Now just get the fuck out of my face!"

"MoSh is just using you, you know," the man said, "MoSh knows nothing about you, either.  So there's nothing he could do to help you even if he wanted to, which he doesn't."

"Let me guess" I said, "You're going to say you know all about me?  I'll save you the trouble by answering now.  Bullshit!  Now get out of"

"I know he thinks of you as nothing more than some random airhead," the man said, "He admitted such just earlier"

"Excuse you?" I said to the man as memories came back to me, "You've been following me?  You've been spying on me?"

"I'm the one who cares about you, I seek to show you the" he started

"That's not caring!" I interrupted, "It's creepy!  I want you to stay the fuck out of my dreams!  Got it?  You are not permitted to dream with me!  I don't want to see you anywhere in my dream, or MoSh's dream!  Now get out before I show you the way to ride the lightning by shoving a lightning bolt up your ass!"  That statement got me thinking about dreams was this a dream?  I should do a reality check I was about to do that when everything faded and I woke.

----------


## Raven Knight

Note:  I had a couple of goals to fulfill tonight.  I used my light / sound machine, but I don't think I slipped into a WILD what happened seemed more like astral projection than a successful WILD

I sat up in bed.  My light / sound machine was no longer on me.  I got out of bed without giving that much thought.  I headed over to my bedroom door.  I looked back towards my bed when I noticed flashing lights.  I saw myself lying in the bed with the light / sound machine on.  I was staring into the lights with earphones in my ears.  That meant I was already in the dream state or at least in an astral projection state  I left my room and went through the living room.  I could see a lot of details.  I was thinking I could practice this.  Use some random cards with symbols on them, place a random card in the living room without looking at it, and then astral project to see it.  Note to self: pick up some index cards or just cut up some papers to do this with.

I kept going into my mom's room.  She was sitting in the chair sleeping with her book on her chest.  Shyanne, our border collie mix, looked up in my direction.  She didn't pay any more attention than that.  I wondered if she sensed me or if it was coincidence.  I left the room and went into the living room again.  I went to the front door and put my hand through it.  I couldn't affect the physical mass of it.  I phased through the door.  I went to the edge of the deck and looked at our small pond in the yard below.  I saw something strange.  Three glowing figures.  Two cats and a dog.  I remembered scattering the ashes of our dearly departed two cats and a dog.  They were still here!  I phased through the railing and floated to the ground below.  The spirits vanished as I got there.  Awww

I floated up into the air and looked around.  I could see our house from above.  The white roof, the tops of the awnings, and the desert surrounding the house.  I could fly!  I was going to explore the area and see if I was seeing things as they really are IWL.  I was wanting some kind of information as to whether this was a dream or an astral projection.  I floated over the desert a bit, looking at the houses surrounding my house.  It all looked accurate to waking life.  But that wasn't any good I have lived there long enough to have an idea of what things look like, enough of an idea to dream about it just fine.  I was thinking about trying to open a portal or fly to the moon but I found myself back in my body instead.

----------


## Raven Knight

Note:  I got back to my body before my light / sound machine even finished playing its sequence.  I managed to use what was left of it to slip into a WILD  Yay!  A WILD!

I was in MoSh's inner world.  I was lucid since this was a WILD.  I looked around and recalled my purpose for being there.  I was there to help MoSh check out what might be going on in the attic.  He said there had been things coming from up there or something like that.  I couldn't remember exactly what he'd said, but I knew that was what we were going to do.  I asked MoSh if there was anyone else there with us.  He said he hadn't seen anyone I asked if he was aware this was a dream.  He said he hadn't really thought about it.  I said he should do that now, then, and do a reality check.  MoSh did a quick reality check, he stared at his hands for a bit.  I wasn't sure what that was supposed to accomplish.  I looked at my hands and made a few finger puppets got bored looked back at MoSh.  He said he knew now that he was dreaming.  Excellent!

I told MoSh we could go upstairs and check out the attic.  MoSh looked at me strangely.  I reminded him that he'd wanted to check to see about some things that had come from up there.  I was remembering a bit more, and I said he'd said something about a moron showing up there and making threats and stuff.  MoSh said yeah, he remembered that guy.  MoSh led the way up to his attic.  I looked around the attic.  It was kind of dark and dreary, but it looked like a typical attic.  I looked around the room.  Aside from dust bunnies, I didn't see anything.  I looked a bit closer, then I looked back at MoSh.  MoSh was also looking around.

MoSh and I went to the opposite side of the attic.  I looked into the dust on the floor.  A puff of dust was kicked up by my feet and I sneezed.  The light in the attic had seemed dim before, and now it seemed to get even dimmer.  The temperature got notably colder, too.  That was when I noticed something black and disgusting oozing up from the floor.  The black sludge smelled like a sewer leak The ooze took the form of a bug a big, black bug looked kind of like a giant cockroach, but it had way too many legs.  The thing was between us and the stairs to go back down.  Well, no matter, we weren't here to run away from it.  We were here to get rid of it.  Witchblade formed armor around me and I formed the sword.  The bug thing was attacking us with tendrils of the black disgusting stuff.  I cut through the tendrils as they tried to wrap around MoSh and me.

From down below I heard the sound of a woman screaming.  MoSh got a strange look on his face, one that seemed both worried and angry at the same time.  Before I could even make a direct attack on the enemy, MoSh had transformed into a large snake.  He blasted the black thing with green flames and then just charged his way right through it, splitting it into multiple pieces as he passed through.  The snake disappeared down the stairs in a near instant.  The blob thing started reforming, but the snake head appeared one more time and bathed it in green flames before leaving.  There was nothing left of the thing now.  I was just standing there wondering what had just happened.  I looked at the ground where the thing had oozed up from.  There looked like a black vortex there.  I used Through the Never, the song I use to open portals, to force that one closed before following MoSh downstairs.

When I got to the bottom of the stairs I saw the large snake that was MoSh right in front of Data, who had his arm around Asuka.  MoSh changed back to his normal form.  I heard Data explaining that someone had come in here looking to take Asuka.  Data continued to explain that the fool had taken the bait, he had grabbed and left with the Asuka android he had created in an earlier dream.  Asuka was giggling at that fact that the enemy had been fooled.  MoSh went over to Asuka and put his arms around her, clearly glad she was safe.

"Eeewww" Asuka said briefly before using a white light to burn off a bit of the black slime that was still on MoSh.  After that was gone she returned MoSh's hug.  I woke up while they were still embracing.

----------


## Raven Knight

Note:  The rest of the night of dreams were mostly fragments, as I woke up quite frequently.  This made for good recall, not so good on the sleep

**Cave In**
I was in an underground laboratory.  Our job was to analyze the structure and content of the rock around us, as it seemed to have some unusual qualities to it.  It seemed partially like a crystal, and radioactive in a way but what it radiated wasn't dangerous.  I was in the lab as the scientists maneuvered  a laser cutting device to the wall of the cave outside.  The scientist fired the laser and cut a large chunk out of the wall, pulling it in with a giant claw.  Another laser beam shrunk the sample to a size small enough to bring inside.  I noticed the problem then.  There was a hairline crack forming above the hole made by the laser cutter.  The crack was getting bigger.  I pointed that out to the scientists in the room.  Shit, they said, the whole segment over the lab is going to collapse!  Evacuate!  Everyone ran from the cavern with the lab in it just before a huge chunk of the strange crystalline rock dropped and crushed the lab flat.

**School Project**
I was at a Wal-Mart with my mother.  We were shopping for something I needed for school.  For a school project.  I was looking for 3d relief maps.  I wanted to find 3d relief maps for the different areas of the game I was making for school so I could have something to base my models on.  My mom was around as I browsed their relief maps.  The selection sucked.  All they had was full globe relief maps, and those were really crappy.  They didn't even have the countries labeled properly!  I realized they didn't have what I need.  I went over and browsed video games.  They had some cool ones that were priced way too high for me, and some crappy ones being sold dirt cheap.  Disappointed again.  I went to the food aisle.  I wanted something.  I grabbed some chocolate and started eating it right there in the aisle.  Yum.  But not what I wanted.  I went to the fruit aisle.  I grabbed a few cans of fruit.  One was pineapple rings.  One was cherries.  One was peaches.  I would make mixed fruit!  I grabbed some bananas and headed for the checkout.  That stuff shouldn't come to too much money  I met Allison at the checkout.  I have no clue where my mom went, but Allison said fruit is free so we just walked out with it.

**To the Center of the Earth**
I was in a building.  It was only one story tall.  I was thinking it was supposed to be one of the tallest buildings in the world.  Bullshit.  It was squat.  I found an elevator.  Why was there an elevator in a one story building?  I got in the elevator.  There was a huge list of floors to select.  And they were all basements.  So the building was big, it was just underground.  I selected the lowest floor.  The elevator plunged.  I was floating in the air, that's how fast it was plunging.  Free fall.  The elevator slammed to a stop at the bottom.  I slammed against the roof and then to the floor.  Ow  I got up and checked for broken bones.  None.  The door opened.  There was a room full of clowns.

The clowns looked over at me and began licking their lips.  One of them said dinner was served.  Aaahhh!!!  Cannibal clowns!  I pushed the up button on the elevator and was whisked away from the clowns to the next level up.  The doors opened again.  The room was filled with kitties.  So many cats!  All kinds of kitties.

Tabbies, calicos, torties, white ones, black ones, long haired ones, short haired ones, persians, siamese  Now this was where I wanted to be!  Yay!  I left the elevator and went into the room full of cats.  Cats swarmed around me, all wanting affection.  So much purring!  I had just found my way into heaven!  Unfortunately this is where I woke.

----------


## Man of Shred

OMG 
Raven. Last night on youtube I was watching Clips from Stephen Kings, IT. That movie has a very similar looking cannabalistic clown.

----------


## Raven Knight

Pennywise the Clown... now THAT is a creepy clown!  ::shock::

----------


## Baron Samedi

You went to Hell, then Heaven. Your versions of Hell and Heaven. Heh heh. The past two days, I threw roaches out of Angel's apartment. She got mad at me for not killing them.

----------


## Raven Knight

> She got mad at me for not killing them.



Some people have yet to learn that all life has value.  Every living entity will learn in time, though.  I think I just learned that even a bug's life has value in this lifetime.  When I was younger I used to kill them without a thought.  :tongue2:

----------


## Nighthog

Haha, great! I love that tallest building dream.

----------


## Raven Knight

Note:   Most of what I remembered tonight were fragments, so I am putting it all here.  I fell asleep with my light / sound machine and started off with an attempted astral projection.  I have a new plan for an experiment I will be doing over the next couple weeks.  I took five slips of paper, drew five symbols on them.  I then selected a random one and left it in a different room, face up.  My goal was to then use astral projection to see what the shape is.  There is a 20% chance I can get it right by chance.  An 80% chance that I discovered the symbol via either astral projection or psychic abilities, either of which I would be very happy with!  :Cheeky: 

**Day 1 Psychic AP Experiment**
I used my light / sound machine and slipped into what I feel was a state of astral projection… or I guess it could've been a dream state, I can't be sure which.  I was in my own room, I got out of bed and walked over to the door.  I could see the lights from my light / sound machine flashing on the walls.  I looked around a bit, noting the different details of my room.  It all looked accurate, but that could easily be a memory.  The test was to discover the symbol on the paper I left in the living room.  I left my room and went into the living room, which was where I left the paper.  I left it on the couch.  I looked over at the couch, focusing on where I knew the paper was.  It was there.  I looked closer and found the symbol on it was a star.  Got it.  I focused on remembering that the symbol was a star, keeping the image in my mind until I came back to my body and woke. 
Note:  When I got up in the morning, I found the symbol was, indeed, a star.  I have been right on 1 of 1 attempt.

**Concert on the Moon!**
I had gone to MoSh's inner world to pick him up and take him to a concert on the moon.  Through all this I never became lucid, as if picking MoSh up and taking him to the moon is the most normal thing in the world for me to do.  We got to the moon by teleportation, which also seemed like the most normal thing.  I arrived on the moon with MoSh, Asuka, and Shawna.  Asuka commented she had left the baby with Serena.  There was a crowd gathering around a large stage.  I wondered where the crowd came from on the moon.  MoSh and I went to the stage.  Other people I recognized were there.  Nomad was talking to Pablo.  Basara was strumming on and tuning his guitar.  MoSh materialized a guitar and started playing with it.  I looked back at Nomad and Pablo.  Nomad handed Pablo an instrument, it looked like a violin.  Nomad came over to me after that and gave me a hug.  I hugged him back.  He said Pablo was going to be playing violin with us.  I looked around the stage again.  Bach was sitting at a really fancy piano.  And to his left was a synthesizer keyboard.  Interesting combination of a classical instrument and a technological instrument.

(Viffidas is the tall woman in the back with the green hair...)
Viffidas was playing drums, the drummer from Fire Bomber.   They finally finished tuning and everyone started playing.  I just stood there listening to the songs for a while until I woke.

**That Cat's Dirty!**
I was in my living room looking through the window into the desert.  Princess was out there!  What was the cat doing outside?  She is an indoor cat!  (We have coyotes in the area, and don't want her to get eaten!)  I went outside and over to the kitty.  To my relief, she didn't run.  I scooped her up and took her inside.  She was filthy!  I started brushing dirt out of her fur.  Her fur started coming out in clumps.  She was bald in some places!  Was she sick?  I took her in to my mother and pointed at the hair falling out.  My mom said she was just losing fur for the summer months.  She said if I didn't like it, I should glue the fur back on.  Glue?  In the dream, it seemed like a completely feasible idea.  I was thinking Elmer's glue would be best, since it is non-toxic.  Super glue would hold the fur a lot longer, but could irritate her skin.  I went for the Elmer's glue.

**Fire Engine Red**
I was in my bathroom looking at my reflection in the mirror.  I had light blonde hair.  I wanted it to be red.  I found a hair color kit that was several years old.  The liquid that is supposed to color the hair had turned to a powder over the years.  I dumped it out, anyway.  I put it on my hair.  My hair turned a bright fire engine red.  I started brushing the excess hair color out of my hair and into the sink.  I did that until I was satisfied with the color.  I cleaned the sink and went into the living room.  My mom glared at me and got mad.  She said the next time I get the urge to paint the entire house bright red, do her a favor and decide not to.  I looked back behind me.  Everything in my path was colored bright red.  Princess was there, as were four other bright red cats.  All of the bright red cats were giving me dirty looks.

**Fishies**
I was at the pet store.  I was looking at some really colorful fish in a tank of water.  I wanted that fish.  I thought it would be sooooo cool to have.  It was a beautiful fish.

I looked at the price.  It was very expensive.  Hmmm… I would still have the fish.  I looked around and saw there was no one around.  I reached into the tank to grab the fish.  It bit my finger.  That hurt a bit, but it made pulling the fish out easy.  I slipped the fish into a plastic bag of water in my pocket.  I headed for the door.  One of the employees stopped me.  He asked what I had in my pocket.  I took my hands from my pocket.  I felt the water spill… shit!  The colorful fish swam out of my pocket and into the air as if it was in water.  The employee looked at the fish.  Three more of the fish came from my pocket… but I had only stolen one!  Five more fish swam from my pocket.  The employee said he knew if someone stole that damn fish that it would multiply until it became a plague.  Seven more of the fish came from my pocket.  There was a school of the fish now, and more fish continued coming from my pocket.

----------


## Loaf

Great, now I'm scared of clowns.  ::lol::

----------


## Baron Samedi

What a bunch of funny dreams!

So we had a shared dream where you were non-lucid! For some reason, that usually only happens with MoSh and I. In my dream, I was a snow leopard cub with tar on me, and you dunked me in a plastic basin full of soapy water, like cleaning a duck.

----------


## Raven Knight

I was in a forest.  I looked around to see where I was.  I could not tell.  It looked like an ordinary forest to me.  I walked down a path for a while.  I was totally lost, as I had no memory of how I had gotten there nor of what I was doing there.  I thought that might mean I was dreaming.

I continued walking for a while.  I entered a clearing where there were two people fighting.  I thought that might have something to do with why I was there.  I recognized one of the people as Vegeta.  He was flying around and attacking the other man, who I did not recognize.  The fight was not at all even.  Vegeta stopped firing and threatened that if the man interfered with his search again, he would dust the entire planet.  Vegeta flew off over the forest.

I went to check on the man to see if he was okay.  He was injured, but not in danger of dying.  He said Vegeta could not be allowed to get hold of the Antoran amulet.  He said he was sure Vegeta would level the entire forest to find it, but the disaster would be much worse if he did.  I started to go after Vegeta, but the man stopped me.  He said there was another after the amulet, and that one was much more evil than even Vegeta.  He said if I could influence the outcome, it would be better for Vegeta to get the amulet than for it to fall into the hands of the Shadow Lord.  He said that with the powerful forces after the amulet, it might be best for me to escape while I still lived.  I told him that nobody was going to die except maybe the Shadow Lord.  I healed him, then I went after Vegeta.

I found Vegeta in the air, looking down into the forest.  I flew over beside him.  He looked at me and told me I had better not get in his way.  I told him I was not going to.  He continued looking.  I focused on the song Frozen for Vegeta.  The song played through and the golden energy flowed into Vegeta.

I did not even have a chance to see if he had changed before there was a big explosion.  I headed in that direction, Vegeta followed me.  I landed near a flat area of forest which had been leveled by the explosion.  I noticed some animals running from the scene, I also noticed a small yellow animal which looked suspiciously like Pikachu.  I only caught a glimpse and I dismissed it.

I looked to see what had created the explosion.  There was a dark form in the air,  It was a man in a cloak of some kind, though his body looked midnight black inside the cloak.  All I could see was glowing red eyes, a black cloak, black gloves.  He was looking in the cleared area.  He came down lower and looked closer, then blasted another area of forest.  Vegeta asked what that was.  He said its power was amazing.  I figured he may think differently after seeing me.  I headed out to stop the man.

As I was approaching him, I saw a small yellow animal jump from a tree and throw an electrical attack at the man.  It hit the target, and the animal landed safely on the ground.  I saw it did look like a Pikachu.  The lightning had not done much to the man, however, except piss him off.  He glared down at the animal.  The animal let off a small scared "Pika...."  The man cussed out the Pikachu, then aimed one of his blasts directly at the animal.  I wanted to save the animal.  I moved fast and got between the Pikachu and the man, using Whiplash to return the blast.  The Pikachu took the chance to run and hide.  I told the man that if he wanted to pick on someone, try me instead of small animals.

Scans showed he was a dark energy form.  I figured white would do well.  He got pissed at me, he seemed eternally pissed.  He threw one of his blasts at me, higher power than at the Pikachu.  I used Light Comes Out of Black and Whiplash to convert the energy to white and then send it back.  There was an explosion as it hit him.  He said he would level this entire planet if he had to to kill me.  I focused on Battery and Damage, Inc. with white energy.  The attacks centered in on the enemy and there was a large explosion.  When the explosion cleared, the enemy was gone.  I wondered if he had been dusted.  I looked around, scanning.  My Pentacle warned me to avoid an attack from behind.  I avoided the attack as the enemy tried to run me through on a sword made of dark energy.  I used three attacks - Battery, Damage, Inc., and Phantom Lord.  All of the attacks centered in on the enemy, there was a large explosion.  This one was bigger than the last one.  I thought I had better not make it any larger or it might destroy the forest.  I watched to see that it did not get out of hand, and the explosion died down.  I looked around for the enemy, I did not see him.

I finally spotted him.  There was not much left of him, he was collapsed against a tree.  He grabbed the Pikachu from behind the tree.  He said if I made one wrong move, the animal would die.  He said now that I had wasted his energy, I would find his goal for him.  He said if I did not, the animal would die.  I did a Pentacle scan for the item, I thought it would be best if it was safely stored.  The Pikachu was struggling and sending electrical bolts through the man, no effect.  I went to the location of the item, it was not far.  It was burried in a small chest.  I took it out.  The man liked what he saw.  He said hand it over, or the animal gets it.  I figured I would comply.  Scans showed it could be charged with energy.  I charged it with brown (neutralizes other energy forms).  I then told him we would make a simultaneous trade.  We swapped, I released the Pikachu to go hide again.  The brown energy activated.  It neutralized a large quantity of dark energy - the rest of his dark energy.  The robes collapsed to the ground, empty.  The amulet laid on top.  I picked up the amulet and put it in an interdimensional pocket.

The Pikachu came running to me and jumped into my arms, began letting out purr-like Pikas.  I pet him for a moment, then put him down as a vortex portal opened and pulled me home (with a Pikachu hanging from my leg) where I woke.

----------


## Raven Knight

Note:  The first thing I did tonight was continue with my astral projection experiment.  I went into what I felt was an astral projection and went to view the card.  I saw that the card was a circle.  I woke enough to jot that in my dream journal and then, with the rest of my light / sound program, I slipped into a WILD.

I was in MoSh's inner world.  I looked around, remembering that I had planned on going there to pick up MoSh.  I looked around for MoSh.  I spotted him.  He was in the middle of some um private business with Asuka they were kissing, and boy were they kissing.  I was thinking maybe I should come back at another time.  I looked around a bit more, and then MoSh was right beside me.  I was surprised to see him there.  He said he was ready to go.  I asked if he was lucid.  He said sure, though he seemed to be kind of brushing me off.  He said we should go, Lonewolf was waiting he said we were supposed to meet Lonewolf, so let's go.  I opened a portal.

MoSh and I were now in a forest.  It was a beautiful jungle.  We were wandering in the forest, and it was rather dark.  It was night time.  MoSh and I wandered a bit farther.  There was a woman there, I didn't recognize her.  She was examining a wall, or the ruins of a wall.  It looked like the wall used to be quite impressive, but now it was collapsing in many places and covered with vines, cracking in many places.  MoSh went over to the woman.  I followed him, but I wasn't sure if I should.  I stayed a bit farther back while MoSh started talking to the woman.  I don't remember what they said to each other, I wasn't able to hear all of it.

I looked around the forest for a bit.  I saw movement to the side.  I followed the movement and saw a wolf moving through the trees.  The wolf looked over at me and then headed in my direction.  It was a large and beautiful wolf.  I froze right there.  I knew it was a dream, but I wanted to be able to watch this beautiful animal.

I didn't want to do anything that might make this wolf either attack me or run away.  I looked at the wolf for a couple minutes.  The wolf was coming closer, out of the cover of the trees.  He was getting quite close to me.  Was there a chance I could pet him?  His fur looked so soft  I stayed where I was and looked at the wolf's beautiful eyes but I was no longer looking at a wolf what the

The wolf had transformed into a man.  Damn so disappointing I looked at the man that was now in front of me.  Wait a minute He wasn't just some random man, I recognized him.  I had found Lonewolf.  Yay!  MoSh had said he wanted to find Lonewolf, so now I just had to get MoSh over here.  Lonewolf was saying something to me.  It sounded to me like he had just told me not to roll with the pigs unless I want to get muddy wtf?  I had been about to call MoSh, but I stopped.  Rolling with pigs?  Had I heard that right?  I asked what he had just said, saying I hadn't heard him clearly.  He said I knew exactly what he was talking about.  Um no, I didn't.  I tried to tell him I had no clue what he was referring to when everything faded and I woke.

----------


## Man of Shred

Darn... how come I can never remember you or the good times with Asuka?

----------


## Raven Knight

**Laser Tag**
I was at Allison's house  I was in the living room with Allison.  Some people with guns came into the house.  They were shooting lasers everywhere.  I got behind the couch and headed down the hall.  I wanted to help Allison, but I couldnt do much without a gun.  I looked around and found a gun in the hallway.  It was another laser gun.  I grabbed it and turned back towards the other room.  Someone was coming around the corner.  I fired at them as they aimed their gun at me.  There was a device on his chest.  When I hit it, lights flashed and the man dropped his gun, cursing loudly.  A couple more guys attacked me, and I fired my gun at their devices.  They also gave up and were cursing.  One of them said he had hit me directly, and I hadn't died.  He said that he couldn't even see my sensor.  I was surprised.  This is a game?  Of course they didn't see my sensor I didn't have one.  They were pissed off at that.  They started yelling and cursing.  I apologized and went into the back bedroom.   I stopped at the door as I looked in.  There was an orgy going on!  A lot of people on a huge bed having sex.  Several men, several woman, and in the middle of it all was a blow up doll.  I didn't pause to look at that very long then I woke.

**SNAKE!!!**
I was leaving my house.  I told my mom I wouldn't be home right after class because I was going to Allison's.  My mom said ok.  She reminded me that class let out early tonight.  Shit!  I would have to call Allison and tell her I would be early.  I called her, but she wasn't answering.  I left and drove for her house.  Apparently the idea of going to school was cast aside.  I drove straight over to Allison's.  I got out and went over to the house.  The house looked nothing like Allison's house IWL.  I went over to the front door, but Alicia came out.  She was screaming about something  She was screaming about snakes.  About giant cobras.  A giant cobra came from around the house and hissed at Alicia.  Alicia screamed again and ran down the street screaming.  The giant cobra was hissing or snickering it was laughing!  The snake turned into MoSh and was still laughing I woke

**Secret Passages**

I was back at Allison's house.  All of us went inside.  Allison seemed to know where she was going.  She went to the back of the house and opened a hidden door in the floor.  There was an old rickety stairway that led down in the darkness.  I went down there, MoSh was behind me.  I looked back up and the door closed.  MoSh and I were in the dark.  I wondered where everyone else was.  The stairs continued going down until there was a locked wooden door.  Without thinking about it I did the alohamora spell to unlock it.  MoSh and I stepped from the dark basement

Into a brightly lit futuristic facility.  It looked like something out of a space station.  The wooden door closed behind us and was gone it wasn't just closed, it was gone.  I looked around and I was there alone with MoSh.  A man came running down the hall and screaming.  He was yelling for help, and he was yelling at us to run for it.  He tripped, and I saw what was chasing him.  It was a zombie!  The zombie grabbed hold of him and tore a large chunk out of the man's leg as he screamed.  Another zombie came from a side passage and jumped on the man, followed by two more, all of them quickly tore the man apart, pausing only to look up at MoSh and me with blood dripping faces.

The man was dead it was too late.  MoSh and I headed down the hall in the other direction.  We found more passages.  It was like a maze.  There were some people scrambling around like a bunch of idiots.  There were tentacles moving down the hallway.  One of them reached for me.  I discovered I had a sword it was my Witchblade sword.  I cut through the tentacle and it retreated.  I saw a tentacle touch one of the idiots.  He immediately turned into a zombie and attacked MoSh and me.  MoSh sent a blast of energy at the zombie, knocking it back into the tentacle that had transformed him.  The tentacle ate the zombie.  I cut at the tentacle with my sword.  It pulled back and headed down the hall.  I wanted to know what was going on.  I followed it.

We found a larger room.  The tentacles were all attached to a um an I-Don't-Know-What.  The thing had the torso and head of an ugly woman, tentacles like a giant squid, and something on her backside that looked like reptilian.  The thing hissed at MoSh and me.  I saw the large chamber we were on was on the brink of a vertical shaft that was circular in shape and rose up into the air.  It also extended a long way below the level we were on.  The thing used its tentacles to grab onto the walls and swing out into the shaft.  Tentacles went and touched some machines that looked like robot mecha.  Those things came to life and flew up the shaft.  Someone said they would destroy everything.  The thing headed up the shaft.  There were explosions all around.  The terrified man next to me said, "Meow!"  I woke up to my kitty wanting affection.

**The Final Battle**
The huge creature was climbing up the shaft.  Somehow I knew she was heading out to the city.  She was going to change everyone into zombies and use that army to destroy the planet.  I jumped out into the shaft without even thinking about it, flying up towards the creature as she climbed.  I pulled out my Witchblade sword again.  I flew up quickly and sliced through a bunch of the tentacles that the creature was using to hold onto the shaft.  She slipped down part way back towards the bottom and roared in rage.  The reptilian part on the thing's butt had a stinger.  She was trying to sting me.  I dodged the attacks, and cut through the stinger with Witchblade sword.  Two stingers erupted from where the first one had been.  The thing's other tentacles were growing back, too.  A blast of green flames blasted up from below.  I looked down and saw MoSh was in naga form and he was flying up the shaft, bathing the creature in green flames.

The thing was once again going for the top of the shaft.  Wait I knew what the shaft was for.  It was for venting super heated material from the nuclear core.  If that could be made to overload  I yelled at MoSh that we needed to get inside.  How to overload it?  Turn every single system in the place on over charge everything  I found a control panel on the side of the shaft.  The thing was attacking me, as if she could tell what the plan was.  MoSh was attacking her, which made it really difficult for her to focus on attacking me.  I sliced the tentacles closest to me and then went back to the computer.  There were several safety mechanisms in place to keep the core from overheating.  I turned them all off.  Alarms started sounding.  A shield was covering the inside of the shaft.  A mechanical voice said that core vent was imminent.  Clear the area.

The thing was trying to get to the top of the shaft now, completely ignoring MoSh and me.  I flew up past it, once again cutting the tentacles holding the side of the shaft and making her fall back a bit.  MoSh had the other side covered, and the thing fell some distance back into the shaft.  More tentacles grew and it was reaching for us.  I knew she couldn't make it to us in time but we had to get out of there.  MoSh was ahead of me, the top of the shaft looked so far away.  I wondered how it could be so far.  I really didn't think we had gone down that far  I flew up to be even with MoSh.  The countdown 5 4 3 2  I formed my Witchblade into a large shield below myself, so that I was standing inside of a huge dish.  I looked up and saw MoSh, who changed to normal and was now beside me 1 BOOM!

A massive blast of flames and heat hit the bottom of my Witchblade shield, propelling MoSh and me into the sky at extreme velocities.  We erupted from the top of the shaft and flew into the air, getting separated once we were in the sky.  I now found myself flying over the city.  I could see the lifeless forms of the robot mechs that were scattered around the city.  They had been spreading a path of destruction, but now they were inactive.  I was flying towards a distant mountain range.  I wondered if I would ever stop.  I saw an area below where some fire fighters were putting out a forest fire that seemed to have been started by one of the mechs.  I was about to fly right into the mountain range when I woke.

----------


## Man of Shred

Wow! I remember a dream by a mountain.

----------


## Serenity

> Note: The first thing I did tonight was continue with my astral projection experiment. I went into what I felt was an astral projection and went to view the card. I saw that the card was a circle. I woke enough to jot that in my dream journal



Success?

----------


## Raven Knight

> Success?



Oops... I thought I's put that in my dream entry, but I missed it.  :tongue2:  Yes, it was a success.  :boogie:  That makes 2 nights in a row!  :Cheeky:  I am also keeping track of it in the 'Astral Projection / Psychic Clairvoyance / Remote Viewing Experiment' thread, which has a link to it in my signature.  :Shades wink:

----------


## Raven Knight

Note:  I fell asleep with one main plan, which was to view one of MoSh's past dreams.  I used my light / sound machine and slipped into a successful WILD

I was in MoSh's inner world.  I looked around to see where MoSh might be.  This was a regular occurrence for me to be there.  It is becoming such a common occurrence that I had to stop and remind myself that it was a dream.  I reminded myself that I was dreaming, reminded myself a couple time, and then I headed for the familiar house that is MoSh's home inside his inner world.  I knocked on the door and it opened.

MoSh was right there at the doorway.  He came outside before I could go in.  He said he was ready to go.  I asked if he realized he was dreaming.  He said of course.  I told him he has said that before and then it turned out he wasn't really lucid.  He said the dream we were going to go see should clear that up.  I opened a portal and let MoSh guide it's destination.  We went through the portal.

We were now in a mall.  I looked around.  I remember being in a mall during a lot of my dreams, but this was not the same mall.  I looked around the mall to see what was going on.  MoSh was right beside me.  I cloaked us so we were invisible and our energy was also hidden.  MoSh pointed at a man not too far away from us.  I looked at that man.  It was MoSh.  He was standing in the mall and looking at his hands.  I went over closer to the MoSh in the dream we were watching.  He looked at his hands for a bit longer.  I looked at his hands but I didn't see anything strange about them.  MoSh looked around and looked like he was about to say something, but then thought better of it.  He started walking in what appeared to be a random direction, and I followed him.  He hadn't gotten much farther before he called out to Asuka.  MoSh looked around a bit more and then continued.  He went upstairs and to an elevator.  Looked around a bit more.  He pointed in front of him and drew a circle.  Nothing happened.  He got in the elevator and I followed.

Inside the elevator, the DCs that came in with MoSh were talking amongst themselves.  MoSh was looking at the décor of the elevator.  He looked at the wall, which was a shiny gold color.  He probed at the surface with his hand, then pushed at it.  A small hole formed in the wall.  MoSh peered through the hole.  I tried to see through the hole, but the only thing I caught sight of looked like Silent Hill a dark fog and strange things moving in the fog.  Definitely not where MoSh wanted to go.  He seemed to be trying to force the hole larger, but finally gave up and the hole closed.

The elevator door slid open and the DCs got out.  They didn't pay any attention to the fact they were no longer in a mall now.  They continued their inane chatting about nothing in particular.  MoSh stepped out onto a street.  It was a normal looking neighborhood.  MoSh looked around outside.  He picked up a bike that just happened to be lying on the ground.  It had just appeared out of nowhere.  I figured MoSh had spawned it.  He rode the bike for a while, with me floating along behind him.  He came to a fork in the road where one path led up a hill and the other led down the hill.  He started heading up the hill, but then stopped.  He looked off to his left, and I looked as well.  Two men that looked like they stepped right out of the Men In Black movie were standing there looking at MoSh.  They pulled out guns and began shooting without warning.  They weren't very good shots.  MoSh was clearly annoyed at their interruption.  He teleported to one of them and punched the crap out of him while at the same time pistol whipping him with his own gun.  The man fell over and disappeared.  MoSh took care of the second agent in a similar manner, beating the shit out of him until he disappeared.  I figured they were remote viewers, and they had woken up.

MoSh paused, then teleported to his bike.  Instead of continuing on his way up the hill, however, he turned and headed down the hill.  He entered what looked like a business district of the town, with stores and restaurants all around.  He looked at some female dummies, then spent some time looking at a green flag, then teleported back to his bike.  He rode around the corner and into a mall wtf?  The dream scene shifted around us as he rounded the corner and now we were back in the mall where we had started.  MoSh didn't look pleased by that discovery.  He seemed to focus for a bit, then clearly got frustrated.  A woman was not watching where she was going.  I looked at the woman a bit closer.  I recognized her.   Asuka?  She bumped into MoSh before she could stop.  His glasses fell off.  He picked them up and they were bent.  Asuka said she was sorry it had taken her so long to find him, every time she got to where he was it turned out he had just left  She messed with MoSh's glasses for a bit, unbending them and then replacing them on his face.  She took them back and began polishing them by breathing on them and using her shirt to wipe them.  She was about to put the glasses back on MoSh when he disappeared. 

"Shit!" she said before she, too, disappeared.  I looked at the MoSh who had been with me the whole time.  MoSh said he didn't remember her saying that much when he had first dreamed this.  I said it seems conversations can be hard to remember.  The dream faded out, and I barely caught a glimpse of MoSh's inner world before I woke.

----------


## Man of Shred

Crazy. I was so out of it by the end of that dream that I was barely even able to focus on what she was saying. All i heard was "You're glasses are dirty. let me wipe them"

----------


## PercyLucid

Vegeta and Pikachu, sweet  :smiley: 

It could be cool that Nightmare on Elm Street laws worked in real life (bringing stuff from your dreams)  You would own a pikachu heheheh

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Note:  The first thing I did tonight was continue with my astral projection experiment.  I went into what I felt was an astral projection and went to view the card.  I saw that the card was a circle.  I woke enough to jot that in my dream journal and then, with the rest of my light / sound program, I slipped into a WILD.
> 
> I was in MoSh's inner world.  I looked around, remembering that I had planned on going there to pick up MoSh.  I looked around for MoSh.  I spotted him.  He was in the middle of some um private business with Asuka they were kissing, and boy were they kissing.  I was thinking maybe I should come back at another time.  I looked around a bit more, and then MoSh was right beside me.  I was surprised to see him there.  He said he was ready to go.  I asked if he was lucid.  He said sure, though he seemed to be kind of brushing me off.  He said we should go, Lonewolf was waiting he said we were supposed to meet Lonewolf, so let's go.  I opened a portal.
> 
> MoSh and I were now in a forest.  It was a beautiful jungle.  We were wandering in the forest, and it was rather dark.  It was night time.  MoSh and I wandered a bit farther.  There was a woman there, I didn't recognize her.  She was examining a wall, or the ruins of a wall.  It looked like the wall used to be quite impressive, but now it was collapsing in many places and covered with vines, cracking in many places.  MoSh went over to the woman.  I followed him, but I wasn't sure if I should.  I stayed a bit farther back while MoSh started talking to the woman.  I don't remember what they said to each other, I wasn't able to hear all of it.
> 
> I looked around the forest for a bit.  I saw movement to the side.  I followed the movement and saw a wolf moving through the trees.  The wolf looked over at me and then headed in my direction.  It was a large and beautiful wolf.  I froze right there.  I knew it was a dream, but I wanted to be able to watch this beautiful animal.
> 
> I didn't want to do anything that might make this wolf either attack me or run away.  I looked at the wolf for a couple minutes.  The wolf was coming closer, out of the cover of the trees.  He was getting quite close to me.  Was there a chance I could pet him?  His fur looked so soft  I stayed where I was and looked at the wolf's beautiful eyes but I was no longer looking at a wolf what the
> ...



Synchronicity: 

I just saw wild pigs for the first time a few days ago! There was a mama with her adolescent baby. They were so hairy. Two different shades of brown.  They had vague spots. So cute.

----------


## Raven Knight

> Crazy. I was so out of it by the end of that dream that I was barely even able to focus on what she was saying. All i heard was "You're glasses are dirty. let me wipe them"



That was still a nice length lucid!  Now that the stupid weed is gone, you will be having many more long lucids and remembering them better and better!  Note that I said you *WILL* have long lucids and remember them, this is not up for question.




> Vegeta and Pikachu, sweet 
> 
> It could be cool that Nightmare on Elm Street laws worked in real life (bringing stuff from your dreams)  You would own a pikachu heheheh



That would be awesome to have my own pikachu!  :Cheeky: 





> Synchronicity: 
> 
> I just saw wild pigs for the first time a few days ago! There was a mama with her adolescent baby. They were so hairy. Two different shades of brown.  They had vague spots. So cute.



Little baby piglets!  Cute!  We have wild pig-like animals called javalina, and the babies are cute...

----------


## WarriorTiger

> little baby piglets!  Cute!  We have wild pig-like animals called javalina, and the babies are cute...



and tasty!!!! :p

----------


## Raven Knight

> and tasty!!!! :p



That's not until they get older.  :tongue2:

----------


## WarriorTiger

True, true.. And the funny thing is they aren't even pigs! They are in the rodent family, so more closely related to a rat!!!!!  :tongue2:

----------


## Raven Knight

Note:  I remember mainly fragments in this.  Here are the fragments I remember:

**Operation**
I was with Tigress, Janet, Washu, and MoSh in the lab in the tower on the moon.  I was not lucid, or at least not very lucid.  MoSh was lying on one of the beds, apparently unconscious.  It looked like a sick bay on the Enterprise.  There were computers around MoSh with various readouts and stuff.  Janet and Washu were doing something with MoSh.  I couldn't see exactly what they were doing, but it looked like they were doing something very carefully, attempting for the utmost precision.  There was a large monitor over MoSh that showed what looked like a beating heart and some strange things sticking out of it that looked like plant life…  From that image, Janet and Washu were removing the plant life very carefully.

Finally it looked like they were done.  Janet said something to Washu about having the new host container ready.  Washy said it was.  She took out an orb.  She said it had been set to provide perfect life support for the plant.  So… they were trying to save the plant?  What about MoSh?  Janet lifted something strange and plant like and put it inside a sphere Washu was holding.  Washu took the orb away and Janet kept doing something on MoSh.

"Ok, guys, healing time!" Janet said.

"Healing the plant?" I asked, my mind not completely clear.

"No, silly," Janet said, "Washu is taking care of the plant.  Healing MoSh… are you lucid?  This is a dream."

Nomad also appeared, and we all did a healing on MoSh.  After the healing he woke up and looked around.  Janet recommended doing the healing a bit more, removing the plant had been hard on both MoSh and the plant.  I was in the middle of doing the healing again when I woke.

**Skydiving**
I was with Tigress and we were on top of a tall building.  I looked over the edge.  I could see the street far below, and there was traffic on the street.  The cars looked like ants from up there.  I could also see something circular.  I remembered that it was a stargate.  Tigress and I were aiming for that stargate.  I remembered what we were going to do.  We were going to base jump without a parachute and aim for the stargate… but what if I missed?  I'd be a pancake.  Apparently Tigress saw the worry.  She asked if I was lucid.  She said to do a reality check.  I did a nose-pinch reality check and discovered I was dreaming!

Now that I realized I was dreaming, Tigress and I jumped off the building with no hesitation now.  On the way down I was still a bit concerned that I would miss the stargate.  I'd have to fly back up, and I didn't want to end up somewhere different from where Tigress ended up… That was not necessary, however, as we both dropped straight through the stargate with no difficulty.  We both plunged through the stargate into the wormhole, and went speeding through the wormhole which was a very cool effect.  We came tumbling out the other end of the stargate, and I tumbled into something hard and things went dark… 


**Akashic Records**
I came to shortly after tumbling into something hard… and the hard something was a book case.  I was lucid.  A solid wood book case that looked like a definite antique.  I looked up and around.  There were halls and halls of these books extending in every direction.  It looked like Tigress and I were in the center of a large star with halls extending out in 8 directions from us.  All of the halls were lined with books.  Several levels high.  There were stairways winding up to the upper levels at even intervals along the path.  I wondered how anyone was supposed to find anything in this huge place…  I looked around a bit more.

Tigress was already looking around.  She pulled a random book and looked at it.  I noticed that when she pulled the book out, an exact duplicate materialized in its place.  Tigress went to put the book back and a space opened up for it.  The duplicate had vanished.  I looked around and saw a glowing orb in the center of the star.  I went to it and looked at it.  There was swirling glowing mist in the globe.  I put one hand on the orb and it reacted… what did I seek?  A voice was speaking in my head.  I said the first thing I thought of… I was seeking a way to be free of negative energy.  The orb glowed brightly for a moment, then went dark.  Did that mean there is no way to be free of dark and negative energies?

Before I even finished that thought, a shining blue light formed on the floor and extended down one of the halls.  I followed the light.  It went up one of the stairways, and I followed it there, too.  I looked behind me, and the line was vanishing behind me.  I followed the line along the rows of books and finally saw where it ended.  I approached the books there.  The light led to a particularly large tome that looked ancient.

I was reaching for it, excited to see what I could do to get rid of my dark energy… but I guess I got too excited and woke.  Shit!  Right at the good spot!  ::doh::

----------


## WarriorTiger

We should try again and take it!

----------


## Raven Knight

Note:  Another night with no full dreams, and I wasn't lucid.  But here it is:

**Healing**
I was in the healing glen in the biodome.  There were other people all around with me.  Some of the ones I noticed were Nomad, MoSh, Angel, Tigress, and Basara… I think there might have been more people, but I don't remember who.  I was focused on a healing song.  The song was Touch My Heart.  I remember repeating the song a couple of times.  The glen filled up with golden energy.  The energy was flowing through all of us there.  It felt good and relaxing.  I slipped into a deep and relaxing state…

**Erik's Guide**
MoSh and I went to find Erik's  guide.  We found him at a concert.  It was a Wuthering Heights concert.  I was in the audience with MoSh.  We were near the edge of the crowd.  It was an outdoor concert, it was night time.  The lights from the concert were dazzling and colorful.  There were fireworks going off.  The music was loud.  I looked beside me and saw MoSh.  MoSh seemed to be enjoying the music.  I touched MoSh on the arm.  He looked over at me.  I levitated off of the ground.  Somehow I knew I wanted to make sure he was lucid, but I managed to not become lucid myself…  I couldn’t possibly make myself heard over the music, so I was hoping he would see me levitating and do a reality check.

The concert was coming to a close, and MoSh wanted to go back and meet Erik's guide.  We went around to the back stage.  There were bouncers around, but they didn't seem interested in stopping MoSh and me.  We went into a large room behind the stage and found Erik's guide (EG) there.  He was putting his guitar away.  He looked over and saw MoSh and me.  He seemed happy to see us, or at least happy to see MoSh.  MoSh and EG started talking to each other, mostly just friendly greetings.  I was about to wander off.  I wasn't sure why I was back stage at this concert.  I didn't remember coming to the concert.  The music had been cool, but I didn't remember most of the concert.  I heard MoSh and EG talking.  A couple of words caught my attention… they were talking about something interesting now… something weird…  I went over to listen.  MoSh saw me eavesdropping but didn't seem to mind.  This is what I heard:

**Night Wraiths**
EG was telling MoSh about beings he referred to as Night Wraiths.  Night Wraiths are wraith like creatures made of dark energy, and the ones who somehow managed to remove Asuka's flame and keep it from her while still allowing her to remain connected to it, which is why her heart hasn't gone cold.  Erik had heard of the Night Wraiths before, and he said they frequently use a form of mind control to make other beings do their bidding.  Such as one time where they used their mind control on the people of a planet and made them all self destruct.  The mind control isn't basic telepathic, it's more direct than that.  The plant that was removed from MoSh… that is one of their favorite tools.  The plant is placed in a person's body, usually near the heart so it can draw energy from the heart, and then it extends its branches up into the brain.  False images and false sensory input is then delivered through the plant, generating different reactions in the person being controlled.  Generally the wraith controlling the person would play around with the sensory input until either the person could be controlled predictably or until the person went completely mad.  Usually they didn't seem to care which outcome they got.

As for their current plans, EG said it looked like they were attempting to gain control of a dreamer.  It has recently become known to more entities that a person in the dream state will frequently develop access to impressive power levels.  Thus if the wraiths can gain control of a dreamer, they could have that dreamer go anywhere and create any amount of death and destruction, and they wouldn't have the risk of losing their little instrument of destruction.  They had to modify the plant so it would be able to be implanted in a dream body, then they arranged for Asuka to take the plant to MoSh…

EG said the Night Wraiths, even though they don't normally create chaos themselves, they do have enough power to be a problem in huge numbers.  EG seemed to think they weren't anything so powerful we couldn't handle them, the problem would be getting close enough to get Asuka into the place where they had her flame.  When they controlled the population of the planet, the control core, which made it easier for them to control many at once, was kept inside an inter-dimensional orb that had a 3d labyrinth inside it.  To get to the core, one would have to navigate the labyrinth and fight off the defenses they had in there.  EG said he didn't know what would be inside the labyrinth, he had never seen inside, but he had little doubt that was where they were keeping Asuka's flame.  And if Asuka was to penetrate the labyrinth, she would have to find her flame before the entities in the labyrinth found it… which was not very likely considering they already knew where it was and she didn't.

MoSh didn't seem too pleased with the fact that from what EG was saying it could be quite difficult.  EG said he was just telling MoSh what obstacles there were to overcome.  EG added that when the obstacles are know, there is always going to be a way past them as long as the person who wants to get past wants it badly enough.  He said the wraiths aren't indestructible, the labyrinth is breachable… only Asuka can take the flame from the labyrinth, and she has to fuse with it to remove it, but anyone can move the flame within the labyrinth to aid her…  He said just to think about it a bit, there was surely a way to make it work.  This is all of it that I can remember.

----------


## Hukif

Ah, so that thing was a labyrinth, note, breaking into the labyrinth makes it easier to find the center <.<

----------


## Man of Shred

Well it turns out Walms moved the flame within the labyrinth to help Asuka. nice!

----------


## Raven Knight

> Ah, so that thing was a labyrinth, note, breaking into the labyrinth makes it easier to find the center <.<



Yeah, I'm sure it does!  :laugh:  And why not?

----------


## Raven Knight

I was on a savannah it was a wide open area with lots of grass.  There was a steep cliff area right next to me.  I was there with a man.  I didn't recognize the man at the time, although the first thing I thought when I woke was that it was Nomad.  Nomad pointed up at the mountain side.  He said the map showed the cave as being up there.  He began climbing up the side of the mountain.  I followed him.  The climb was not as hard as I had thought it would be.  We soon reached a cave about half way up the mountain.  Nomad and I went inside.  I was looking at some carvings on the wall while Nomad was following a map to the exact location of a treasure chest, or where the treasure was supposed to be.

"Over here!" Nomad called.  I turned from the carving I was examining and saw him standing near a stone chest.  I headed over to him.  Nomad was examining the chest, trying to figure out how to get it open.  I looked at the chest.  There were carvings on the front of the chest, but they weren't lined up properly.  Maybe  I looked at the carving on the chest, and it matched the carvings on the walls.  I rearranged the tiles by sliding them around until they matched up and the chest clicked open.  The chest was full of diamonds!  So many diamonds!  All different sizes, from tiny to huge, all sparkling and shining.

Both Nomad and I were picking up diamonds.  We were doing that when someone behind us told us to drop the diamonds.  I turned to look and saw there were men with guns at the entrance to the cave.  They had the guns pointed at us.  I still had diamonds in my hand.  One of the shooters said he wanted me to hand over the diamonds.  I held them out in my right hand, a hand full of diamonds.  One of them came towards me, keeping his gun trained on me.  He reached out to take the diamonds.  I dropped the diamonds and grabbed his wrist, and in the same motion brought my left hand around and stabbed him with my hidden blade.  The other shooters opened fire, but with the way the man and I twisted, they succeeded only in shooting their partner.  I saw Nomad pounding the shit out of a second shooter.  The third, fourth, and fifth were about to attack us when some strange people attacked them, killing them quickly with swords.

I looked at the people who had killed our enemies.  I did a double take.  They looked like Templars sort of.  The symbols on these Templars weren't red, they were white.  The people were clearly knights, all dressed in silver armor, and they had their white Templar symbols prominently displayed on their armor and shields.  I didn't sense hostility from them.  One of them said they were there to guard the cursed diamonds, to keep anyone from taking them.  They said they had killed the others because they had evil in their hearts, but Nomad and I were free to go, just don't take any diamonds with us.  We both left the cave, I was annoyed because I had dropped the diamonds I had gathered.  After we got out of the cave I whispered to Nomad, "Please tell me you stuffed your pockets"  Nomad smiled and showed me his pockets were indeed full to near bursting.  He gave me some of the diamonds to carry in my pockets.  He had so many he was dropping some of them.  I gathered them from the ground and pocketed them.

Nomad and I took the short way back to town.  I thought it was odd that town was so close, I remembered it taking forever to get to the cave.  There was someone we wanted to see.  A man who would know if the diamonds were truly cursed.  This man was inside a really fancy tent, lying back on a bed of diamonds!  The same kind of diamonds we had found, with one exception.  These diamonds were worn smooth.  Nomad was talking to the man about the curse, but I got distracted by trying to pocket some of the diamonds without being seen.  Unfortunately my greed kept me from hearing much about the diamonds except they were magical, but not cursed.  Nomad and I were leaving the man in the tent.  I showed Nomad what I had stolen, and he laughed.  It was here that I woke.

----------


## Raven Knight

Note:  I fell asleep tonight and managed to get into my WILD!  :boogie: 

I was in the biodome on the moon.  There were people there with us.  Nomad, Asuka, MoSh, and some other people were there.  I don't remember who all was there.  Following a plan that I somehow already knew about, I did a fusion with Asuka and took the form of Asuka.  My main goal would be to get as close to the place where they were keeping Asuka's flame, as close to this labyrinth as possible and then get Asuka into the labyrinth.  Ok.  I knew what I had to do now, and I opened a portal to head off and do it.  I directed my portal to find Walms

The portal opened and I looked through.  I saw Walms.  I asked if he still wanted to come fight the wraiths to help get Asuka's flame back.  Walms said no, he was busy.  That surprised me, Walms turning down a big fight, but whatever.  I told him to suit himself.  I closed the portal and continued to where I already knew we were going to meet to get Asuka to her flame.

I was in a barren place.  I looked around.  There were wraiths everywhere.  I saw where I needed to go.  I headed for the place where I knew the labyrinth was.  There was a huge spherical shaped object floating in the air.  There were wraiths all around it.  There was a big fight going on, too.  People were fighting wraiths.  I don't remember exactly who I saw up there, most of them were flying.  Some of them were fighting on the ground.  I felt Asuka inside me.  I had to get her close to the labyrinth.  I flew towards the labyrinth, looking like Asuka, emanating Asuka's energy frequency The wraiths focused in on me and headed straight for me.  I was heading for the labyrinth.  MoSh was approaching me from another direction, in the form of a naga, a great winged cobra.  I was almost to the labyrinth.  MoSh blasted green flames at the wraiths closest to me, and then he shot a beam of energy at me.  It wasn't an attack it was an energy transfer Asuka, inside me, was the recipient of that energy.  It was to help her inside the labyrinth, no doubt.  When I got close enough I quickly teleported Asuka out of me and into the labyrinth, then I allowed the wraiths to cut me off and see what they thought was Asuka be forced to retreat from the labyrinth.

So now, while maintaining Asuka's form and energy frequency I went out to fight the wraiths.  I used Battery and hit many of the wraiths with white lightning.  I was flying now, with my Witchblade formed into a sword that was charged with white energy.  I saw some strange projectiles heading for Nomad, so I sent out a tendril of Witchblade to intercept the attack.  I didn't have time to spot where the attack had come from, I kept getting attacked by wraiths from all directions.  I was attacked by a wraith ran my sword through it.  I was attacked by a wraith removed its head.  I was attacked by a wraith hit it in the face with a blast of white energy.  I was attacked by a wraith used a tendril of Witchblade, spiked, to cut it into shreds

I was attacked by Walms um wtf?  I had almost sent off counter attacks but instead I dodged his attacks and put some distance between us.  I yelled to Walms to watch it, he was attacking the wrong people.  That didn't seem to make any difference.  Had they gotten control of Walms somehow?  I was wondering what was going on, but the answer came to me he didn't want them to know he was on our side.  Ok it just had to look good.  I was getting more of the plan, to make it look real he had to be using his dark energy or it would be obvious that he was holding back.  I assumed it was telepathy and responded ok, I have been wanting to learn control but the stuff I usually get is so unstable  Walms was attacking me again, I used tendrils of Witchblade to block the direct approach.  He went around to the side and made his way through the tendrils, I made sure it wasn't too easy or the wraiths would catch on, he tried to hit me once and I dodged but the second one found its mark.  He had kicked me around my right shoulder and launched himself into the air off of that.

The place where I had been kicked felt weird, dark energy?  Of course he had already warned me of that.  I landed on the ground for a moment, focused on getting control over it.  My Witchblade said it would draw the dark energy out with its dark shard, I told it to give me a minute just a little time it felt like I had ice running through my veins, very cold, but no other effect.  Just the cold.  No negative thoughts, no negative tendencies, no unexplained anger and rage just the energy there.

"So that's what it's like when it's stable" I muttered to myself, "Energy derives from both the plus and negative from both the light and the dark"  I could feel the cold inside me, but since there weren't any other effects, I took back to the sky, targeting attacks at wraiths.  Hmmm I needed a way to focus the dark energy, with a song spell?  No reason not to except the music has been known to make Walms' energy go unstable, and I didn't want it to go unstable  So I went to the next idea.  Someone I knew who used what appeared to be dark powers, Alex Mercer.  One of the big attacks the devastator attacks I looked to see there was no one but enemies in my vicinity, there weren't, at which point I executed an Air Tendril Barrage Devastator attack.

The dark energy flowed into the attack, forming into tendrils that exploded outward, skewering all of the wraiths that were in my vicinity.  They were obviously taken by surprise, and the tendrils tore into them and tore them all to shreds.  The tendrils retracted, just as they do in Prototype, and I had a large clear area around me.  Nomad was staring at me, until a wraith attacked him and got his attention back on the battle.  I searched to see if I still felt the cold inside no.  It was gone.  Apparently Walms hadn't put too much of it in, or I had blown the entire supply in one attack  I got a telepathic message from Nomad, they knew I wasn't Asuka D'Oh!  Of course, Asuka wouldn't have been able to do that!  Shit!  I cursed myself for not thinking of that, but we all retreated back to the biodome to be ready to pull Asuka out.

The rest of this is only vague images of watching Asuka's progress in the labyrinth from a view screen.  She was fighting her way through the labyrinth.  I also saw Walms in the labyrinth, moving an orb that looked like it contained Asuka's flame.  He left one orb in the center, and another quite close to where Asuka was fighting, and then we were able to pull her out.  She was just able to say she had won, before collapsing into MoSh's arm, covered with a bunch of black crap.

We took Asuka to the healing glen, where the Crystal Golem took immediate care of her.  All of us did healing spells on Asuka, cleaning off all of the disgusting stuff.  There were black slugs yuck collected the slugs into containers.  Continued healing on Asuka.  The Crystal Golem said Asuka would be in a cocoon to heal for now.  He said MoSh would have to go into her inner world to communicate directly with her soul before she could be completely free.  But for now she would need rest.  He took her into the cave and was gone in there for a bit before he came back.  He said MoSh could get into her inner world through meditation.  This is all I remember before I woke.

----------


## Samael

> Note: I fell asleep tonight and managed to get into my WILD!



Yay!





> I was attacked by Walms… um… wtf?



To be fair, it doesn't sound like he was himself last night. *amused*




> it felt like I had ice running through my veins, very cold, but no other effect. Just the cold.





Oddly, that's what "divine, pure, or light" energies feel like to me. Chilling and unpleasant, but not necessarily harmful. Or maybe that was the iron. Hm.

----------


## Raven Knight

Note:  My energy has been rather unstable lately, and I wanted to know why.  The goal was to ask Janet about this, but I don't remember if I did it or not and if I did do it, I don't remember what Janet had to say.  So she may or may not have found anything.  After that the goal was to view what MoSh did while he was inside Asuka's inner world last night.  This is something I was able to do.

The first I remember of the dream was being in the control room in the tower on the moon, I was there with MoSh, and I was working on the computers, and I was lucid this dream has proven to be a divergent dream.  I saw, on the screen, multiple versions of the same scenario I was looking at the computer monitors.  I typed a couple of things on the computer and an image came up on the screen.  It showed MoSh on a grassy hill  This is where the dream diverges...

**Alternate Asuka**
MoSh was walking up a grassy hill along with a woman.  The woman looked similar to Asuka, but not exactly the same.  It was no doubt Asuka's twinner from another dimension, the one who dropped by just in case Asuka didn't make it  They were both in the same place now, waking up a hill together.  Both of them reached the top of the hill.  There was a building there, which did not fit in with the pleasant scene.  It looked more like a small prison.  The door wasn't locked, however, and both MoSh and the alternate Asuka went inside.

The scene shifted to inside the building now.  It definitely looked like a prison.  There was a locked door at the back of the room.  There was a man in the room.  It looked like MoSh recognized the man.  The man was about MoSh's height, maybe a bit taller, had longish brown hair and a beard.  The man told MoSh to go away.  MoSh said he was looking for Asuka.  The man said Asuka was right there with MoSh.  Wrong Asuka.  The man said it made no difference.  MoSh said he was going through.  The man said no.  MoSh punched him in the face.  And when he tried to go at MoSh, he got kicked in the face for his trouble.  MoSh said something about that being too easy, he must have been a DC and not the person he looked like.  MoSh took a key off the fallen man and opened the door.

MoSh and the alternate Asuka opened the door and went down some stairs into a dark dungeon.  The dungeon was dark and unpleasant.  The alternate Asuka asked why Asuka would be in such a place.  MoSh said he didn't know, but he felt he had to go this way.  MoSh made his way to one of the doors and opened it.  On the other side was a prison cell.  Asuka was in there, chained to the wall, and being whipped by Asuka?!  There were two Asukas there, one was being tortured, one was doing the torturing, using a relatively short spiked whip

MoSh went in and pulled the one Asuka away from the other one, he had his arms around her, holding Asuka's arms to her sides.  He told her to stop doing that, to stop hurting herself.  The Asuka MoSh was holding kept insisting she deserved to be punished for lying to MoSh.  She said she couldn't make up for doing that, so she had to be punished.  MoSh was trying to be reasonable if she wanted to make up for lying to MoSh, she should do something for him, right?  She said yes.  He said he wanted her to stop hurting herself, he wants her to try to forgive herself, so they could move on to the future instead of dwelling on the past.  She stopped fighting to get free, so MoSh let go of her.  She went to the other Asuka chained to the wall and looked at a couple of the wounds she had caused then the two fused into one.  MoSh went over and got her down, healing her wounds.

Asuka was now in MoSh's arms, with her arms around him.  All of them left the prison, MoSh and two Asukas.  Once they were out of the prison, the Asuka in MoSh's arms seemed to brighten up a lot as if just leaving the prison had a healing effect.  The alternate Asuka said Asuka would need to rest, then she disappeared.  She left a confused MoSh.  He asked Asuka how he was supposed to get out.  She said he could do it by meditating, she pointed at a large tree and said it was a good spot.  MoSh went over to the tree, sat down, and started to meditate then vanished.

**Raven and MoSh**
MoSh was walking up the grassy hill with um me!  I did a double take at seeing myself in the dream since I had not expected that.  I continued watching.  MoSh and I went up the hill to the building that was the entrance to the dungeon.  The door was locked this time, I used a simple Harry Potter alohamora spell to open it.  On the other side was the same man as in the previous dream, and he was again telling MoSh to leave.  When MoSh said he was looking for Asuka, the man said that he should go find someone worthy of him instead.  Be gone.  MoSh said Asuka is the one he wanted.  The man said Asuka is not worthy to be the shit on the bottom of MoSh's shoes that statement pissed MoSh off and he beat the shit out of the guy, worse than in the first version.  During that time I was just watching him beat violently on what was clearly a DC.  MoSh finished his beating, took the key from the man (Unconscious?  Dead?), then stepped on his face once more for good measure before opening the door to the dungeon.  I made a note to myself to not say anything nasty about Asuka around MoSh

MoSh and I went down into the dungeon.  The dungeon was a bit different.  It was one huge room.  There was a dark corner where everything was concealed in shadows.  I headed over towards that, MoSh was looking for Asuka.  MoSh called to Asuka.  Red eyes opened in the dark shadow and something snarled, it snarled words, it said it was there.  Something came out of the darkness.  It was Asuka but she looked awful!  She looked like a zombie of her true self, all disgusting and she had an evil smile on her face.  She said MoSh would stay with her in her eternal darkness.  She looked like a zombie and was dressed only in rags, she had a dark aura around her she clearly needed healing.

MoSh seemed a bit shocked to see her like that, I got his attention and said we had to heal her.  We did a healing spell on Asuka, and the dungeon filled with golden energy.  Asuka turned back to a normal form, but collapsed to the ground.  MoSh ran to her side and lifted her up.  She was alive, just very tired.  MoSh carried her outside into the sun, which seemed to make her better in this version, too.  He set Asuka on her feet.  They kissed, I disappeared, Asuka told MoSh he would have to meditate to leave her inner world.

**Just MoSh**
MoSh was walking up the hill alone.  He reached the prison at the top and went in.  The door was locked, but he somehow transported himself through the keyhole he became a mist and went through the tiny opening.  I looked at MoSh beside me, never having seen him do that before  The man was in the inside room telling MoSh to leave.  MoSh said he was there for Asuka, and he wasn't leaving without her.  This scene also resulted in MoSh kicking the man's ass.  MoSh took the key and went down into the dungeon.  There were DCs down there a lot of DCs.  They looked like people I have never seen, most of them were Japanese possibly relatives of Asuka.  They all wanted to keep MoSh from Asuka.  They said Asuka needed to be punished, and they closed in around MoSh like a bunch of zombies.  MoSh broke out some cool looking martial arts moves.  While there were lots of the DCs, they didn't seem really prepared to fight.  MoSh kicked some serious ass, and only two of them proved even a slight challenge, one man and one woman who seemed to know a bit of martial arts themselves.

Asuka was in the far corner of the room, sitting on the floor.  She was crying.  MoSh went over to her.  He tried to get her to get up.  She said it couldn't really be MoSh there was no way she could be forgiven.  MoSh said they were leaving now before those DCs in the other room recovered.  Asuka said MoSh surely didn't want her  MoSh told her not to assume what he wants, because in this case she was wrong.  He had come here to bring her out.  He used a healing spell on her, and she seemed to get better.  He led Asuka through all the dead or unconscious DCs and into the sun, where she responded well again.  Getting her out of that dungeon seemed to be the key to healing her completely.  The dungeon of her own guilt?  Maybe.  This dream version also ended with MoSh meditating under the tree.

----------


## Raven Knight

Note:  I fell asleep with my light / sound machine on tonight, and slipped quickly and easily into a WILD.  I also had several partial awakenings during the first dream because the lights on my light / sound machine apparently attracted a small buzzing insect that liked to crawl in under the glasses part and on my face and closed eyelids, which was very ticklish.  >.<  After the first dream was over, I took the glasses off and the bug found better things to do In this journal, I have just skipped over the brief awakenings since they didn't affect the overall dream.

I was in the biodome.  Often where I start a WILD.  I was thinking about my goals for the night several of them.  I wanted to take the plant that was removed from MoSh to Walms, I wanted to see Walms' inner world which he calls DW, I wanted to meet Tigress and go back to the Akashic Records and actually get to look at that book or a different book  So much to do, so little time.

When I turned around I saw I wasn't alone.  MoSh was there with me.  I met him with a hug.  He seemed a bit surprised, but said I seemed to be feeling better.  I said I was.  I had decided that the thing which I had been upset about was retarded.  So I had gotten over being upset by it.  MoSh said a healing never hurts, though I agreed to that.  Basara joined in on the healing, though I didn't see anyone else.  We did a healing right there, all of us played songs, and golden energy flowed through the area.  I felt the warm and relaxing energy.  The healing was over, and I felt very relaxed.  I sat in the biodome beside the koi pond.

I was beside the koi pond when I saw I wasn't alone.  Tigress was there with me.  She came over to me and said hello.  I asked her if she was lucid.  Did she realize this was a dream?  I told her to do a reality check.  She formed a fireball and tossed it to me.  I caught it and looked at it.  It was warm.  I was gazing into the flames, seeing the lights and colors and shapes within the flames then it went out.  Since Tigress had done a reality check, I figured she knew now that it was a dream.  I focused on opening a portal to the Akashic ruins and I went through it with Tigress right there with me.

Tigress and I were in a huge library.  I looked, and we were at the center of the eight halls again.  I wondered how far the halls went.  Tigress looked around, and said this time she would remember this place she WOULD remember this place.  She looked at some of the books.  I looked back at the orb in the center of the intersection.

I looked into the sphere like I did last time and focused on what I wanted to find.  But I think my request was a bit different I wanted to know how to get rid of or stabilize unstable dark energy so I could be free of it or use it.  The blue line formed and led away from me, but not in the same direction it led last time.  I noted this.  Tigress was looking at the orb, then she looked at me.  She asked if I had gotten my question out.  I said yes.  She said she had her own question.  I saw a blue line extend from her feet in a different direction still.  Tigress said to meet back at the center, with the books we wanted.

I followed the line down a long aisle of books.  A wide hallway with tables in the middle, with winding stairways to get up to the higher levels of books.  The line led me down a side passage and then up to the third level of books.  I followed the line down the third level until I found the book it pointed out.  The book was a decent sized tome.  I reached for it, willing myself not to wake, and pulled the book from the shelf.  An identical book took its place on the shelf.  The book was strapped tightly closed.  I tried to open the straps, but they wouldn't budge.  It was some kind of magical lock.  It wouldn't open.  I wondered how I could get the book open.  I wondered why it would be locked closed.  It was a bit frustrating.

I was a bit concerned about waking up, so I took the book back to the center of the library.  Tigress was there, she had a book.  She saw me with a book.  I asked her what she had found.  She said she wanted to look at it first and see if what she was thinking was true.  She said that if her thoughts weren't true, there was no need to worry everyone else about it.  She asked what book I had.  I said it was a book on how to control or be free of dark energy, but it seemed to be locked.  I was hoping someone would know how to unlock it.  Tigress said if we can take the books with us, there would be plenty of time to examine them later.  I held the book close to me, having my arms wrapped around it.  I realized I was holding it rather tightly.  I was not sure if the book would come with me if I woke.  And that theory was about to be tested, because as I was standing there I woke.

----------


## PercyLucid

Oh my.... nice job!

And nice way to greet / reality check someone... tossing a fireball  :Big laugh: 

I need to focus on the Records myself... been slipping away.... too much work and I'm tired all days :S

----------


## Raven Knight

I was in bed.  I rolled over to go back to sleep.  I stopped myself and told myself I need to be doing reality checks every time I wake up.  I almost still didn't do it since I was sure I was awake.  I did the reality check and discovered I was dreaming.  I sat up quickly.  I didn't want to lose this dream!

I got out of bed and thought about my goals.  Walms!  He was my next goal.  I wanted to take the plant to Walms.  Ok the plant would be in the biodome, in the tower, in Washu's lab.  I opened a portal to go there.  I saw Washu.  She said she already knew what I was there for, and she had the plant in an orb.  I took the orb, talked to Washu for a bit, though I don't remember what we said.  I opened a portal again, now I was focused on finding DW, on finding Walms.  A portal opened.  I was just about to go through it when someone reached through the portal and grabbed my right hand, pulling me quickly through the portal.  I heard Washu go, "What the" just before the portal closed behind me.

My first reaction was to respond to that as an attack.  Witchblade formed my hidden blade and I readied myself to attack then I saw it was Walms who had grabbed me I wondered why, but I figured there was no need to respond with an attack.  Walms seemed to want me to go somewhere with him, and was leading me there by the hand.  I followed him, we were in a beautiful place trees, animals not that I got a very good look at it, Walms had opened another portal and pulled me on through it.

On the other side we were on a different place.  The place looked like something for a video game.  There were different areas set up with different elements Walms was talking.  I wasn't catching all of what he was saying.  He said something about holding a tournament there once a year where demons came and fought.  Walms was flying now, I flew after him.  He was still holding my hand, and I noticed his hand was cold.  Ice cold.  I could feel cold coming out of him and flowing into me, something icy cold.  That took me a bit by surprise I was going to ask Walms what he was doing, but he was still talking.  He said don't use it right away, just keep it inside and keep it stable, he continued pulling me along through the sky, the cold inside me, I think it made me lose part of my lucidity I almost lost the dream, too.  I felt it slipping.  I focused on my hand, which was still being held by Walms, and focused on making our hands vivid and real, to hold the dream.  The dream stabilized to semi-lucidity.

I was flying with Walms over an interesting world that looked like something out of a video game.  Walms was talking about the places down below, different areas would favor different fighters, so obviously each warrior would want to stay in their own element, but that wasn't so easy.  The tournament, there would be one winner, and it wasn't too far off.  He sounded excited about that.  He said something about going to the market, then let go of my hand, so the flow of dark energy stopped.  It felt like I had ice flowing through my body more like dry ice.  It was colder than ice.  No negative effects, though.  The cold wasn't entirely unpleasant, so I just let it be there.  I followed Walms to a place where there were people there, it was dark and there were lights on.  A few people, Walms went off to talk to someone.  I was looking at some things at what looked like a merchant's booth.  There were crystals there, several large black ones.  I picked one up.  The merchant was an old man, he looked at me with a strange smirk and said he had the perfect one for someone like me.

Walms came back and said sorry, he had seen someone he knew.  He asked if I had gotten a chance to ask about him D'Oh!  I hadn't thought of that part of the goal with there being so many other things I was doing  I was going to say no, but Walms was still talking.  I wondered how much dark energy he had absorbed today he seemed quite hyper, bouncing off the walls with excess energy.  He said we were going to see his planet.  I asked if he meant his inner world, he said we were already in DW, but he would take me to his first planet.  He opened a portal, and we went through.  Now we were flying over a beautiful forest.  Over green fields, flowers, animals and then Walms was gone  I figured he had woken up.

I flew down into the forest and began looking around DW  I landed and there were animals around.  Birds in the sky.  I walked around, looking at the trees and flowers.  I got attacked by a flower with long vines that tried to wrap around me

I pulled away and kept my distance from the flower.  I paused for a minute and noticed I still felt the cold inside, and I still didn't notice any negative effects.  I walked a bit farther.  I found I was near some large rocks.  I wondered where Walms had gone and if he would be back.  It felt like I was going to wake up.  But I wasn't ready I wanted to look around here longer, and often times Walms comes back to the same dream, so he might be back I sat down by the mountain and focused on staying in the dream just focused on a small bug crawling on the ground, trying to make it as vivid and real as possible, to hold on to the dream state  I set the orb with the plant in it down beside me as I focused on that.  I wondered how come I hadn't noticed I had been carrying it the whole time weird.

"Raven!" came a voice from the trees.  I looked and it was Walms.  I got up and went over to him.  I had left the orb behind I told Walms the plant I had told him I was bringing was by that rock there.  He didn't seem to be hearing what I was saying.  He barely acknowledged that I had left anything there, then asked if I wanted to see Walms (his son).  I was thinking he had told me his son Walms was part feline, so yeah, I did.  Walms opened a portal and we went through it.  He asked if the dark energy in me was still stable, I said yes.  He went a bit ahead and displayed a few of his abilities.  Formed claws, blades, his hair looked like tendrils that were very thin he changed form completely.  I was going to use Of Wolf and Man to do the same thing, then Walms disappeared.  Damn he woke again.  I canceled my Of Wolf and Man.  I waited a bit, then I thought I would find Walms.  A portal opened.  I figured if it went through time a bit, fine.  I went through it

And stepped out into open air.  D'Oh!  Stupid portal spell  I was over a flow of lava and there were large worm like creatures in it.  I was going to lower myself to an area of rock near the lava, but I got caught in a warm updraft and just floated there instead.  I looked down and saw Walms hugging one of the worms.

I landed on the ground near Walms hugging his worm, and he teleported over to me.  He said those were the lava worms he talks about sometimes.  The worms were looking agitated.  One of them looked at the other one and seemed angry.  Invasion of each other's territory?  Fighting over a mate?  Whatever the reason, they were about to attack each other then we were teleported to another place.

The new place was more pleasant by my opinion, green grass, some rock mountains.  I was on one of the taller rock mountains.  Walms was hovering nearby, looking for something.  A man appeared and was yelling at Walms.  He accused Walms of stealing something.  Walms told him to go away, no humans here.  Wasn't Walms human?  Nope.  What about her, then?  He pointed at me.  I said I am not.  He grunted and said Walms had stolen something.  Walms told him to go a couple more times, then there was a fight.  Who was this guy?  I flew a little close to look at his energy.  Apparently Walms thought I was going to interfere, as he created a barrier between the fight and me.  No matter, I had just wanted to see the man's energy.  Not very impressive.  Walms could handle this alone with his hands tied behind his back.  I landed on the rock again and summoned a bag of popcorn, then I watched the show.

The fight was fast paced, so I didn't see all of the different moves they made, just that Walms was kicking the guy's ass.  One point they slowed a bit and it looked like the man and Walms were connected by something, a tendril or something apparently not what the man wanted, he teleported away.  The fight didn't go on for much longer before a force field formed around the man and he was launched into the sky like a rocket, through a portal, and he was gone.  Walms told him not to come back.

I banished the remainder of my popcorn and got up.  I asked Walms what that was all about.  He said he didn't know, there was no way he had stolen something from that idiot.  For one he doesn't like stealing, and second, that guy couldn't possibly have anything Walms would want.  Walms asked if I wanted to find his son, Walms.  I said yeah, and Walms responded by disappearing.  Awake?  Probably.  I felt the dream slipping again.  This time I wasn't able to stabilize it and I woke.

----------


## Hukif

lol hyper Walms, I like how you got popcorn to watch the fight, sorry about the barrier though, the barrier and being hyper and ignoring you at times and then dissapearing like that <.<
Also, these dreams with Asuka, they sound, creepy, good thing everything is fixed now.

----------


## Man of Shred

Asuka can be creepy sometimes walms...

----------


## Raven Knight

> lol hyper Walms, I like how you got popcorn to watch the fight, sorry about the barrier though, the barrier and being hyper and ignoring you at times and then dissapearing like that <.<
> Also, these dreams with Asuka, they sound, creepy, good thing everything is fixed now.



Don't worry about any of that.  I figured you wouldn't want anyone interfering in the fight unless it was an emergency (and he looked far to weak to create an emergency) so all the barrier did was keep me from having to deal with any errant energy blasts.  :Cheeky:   As for ignoring me, it was never for long, and I get distracted in dreams, too... I got distracted by shiny objects at that one merchant stand...  :tongue2:  what did he mean by he had just the thing for someone like me?  And as for disappearing, I have been known to wake at some inopportune moments.  :Cheeky:

----------


## Raven Knight

I was on Camino De Manana.  I was in the area near the freeway.  Even though this is not possible right now IWL (that area is undergoing road construction) I didn't become lucid.  I continue walking towards the train tracks that parallel the frontage road.  The place didn't look quite right, but I didn't notice that at all.  I walked down the road and up to the tracks.  I could see a train in the distance.  It was approaching the crossing.  I thought I would wait there and watch the train go by.  I like trains.  That made me think of one of the threads on DV.  A thread Loaf had started for people to dare each other to do things in a lucid dream.  I remember one of those things was to get hit by a train rather stand on the tracks and wait.  But what fun would that be if there wasn't a train coming?  I laughed if this was a dream but wait.  Could it be a dream?  I did a reality check nose pinch I could breathe.  It was a dream!  I became lucid, although I think my lucidity level was still pretty low

Hmmm what to do my goals were to find out about Walms, find some black diamonds but there was a train coming.  I could complete a pointless dare and create a massive wreck!  The massive wreck seemed appealing.  I got on the track, facing away from the train, and just waited as I could hear the train rapidly approaching from behind.  It blew its whistle as if to tell me to get off of the tracks.  I turned towards the train, and it was almost on top of me I turned away from it again just an instant before CRASH!  The engine crumpled in on itself, causing the cars behind it to buckle and jump the track, flipping back onto other cars with more loud CRASH noises

this continued for what seemed like several minutes until everything went quiet.  I turned around and looked at the wreck what a wreck!  The video game Burnout should have the opportunity to wreck freight trains!  That was one massive wreck!  I was examining the wreck as I would have in a game of Burnout, and my lucidity went bye-bye.

I was standing there, quite pleased with my wreck, I saw I was not alone.  Someone was there with me.  I looked and it was MoSh.  MoSh!  That's a dream sign!  I pinched my nose for a nose-pinch reality check but I couldn't breathe.  Thoughts of it being a dream left my mind.  MoSh said there was something he wanted me to see.  I followed MoSh away from the track and to the Tucson Mall?!  That should also have triggered a reality check  We went into the mall through an office entrance.  There was a computer in the room, and MoSh was looking at it.  He told me to read the dream on it.  I looked.  All I saw on the screen was gibberish.  I couldn't read any of it.  I told MoSh that.  MoSh said he was talking about how Nomad's dreams with us in it so often differ so much from what we remember.  MoSh asked what was with that.  I said I wasn't sure, maybe divergent dreams?  Different versions of the dream?  Nomad is going to parallel universes we're going to parallel universes I didnt know.

While I was talking to MoSh I happened to think of something.  My XBox 360 was broken I wanted a new one.  I was in the mall, so good place.  I told MoSh I wanted to get something.  MoSh followed me into the main area of the mall.  I remembered I was also supposed to ask about Walms no, I don't know how come I thought I should ask about Walms while I thought I was awake  I went into the main part of the mall.  MoSh was still there with me.  I looked around for a video game store.  MoSh was talking about Nomad's dreams.  We walked down the main corridor of the mall.  I saw a man alone.  I asked him if he knew anything about Walms.  He looked at me like I thought he was nuts.

"Hey!" MoSh called behind me, "Nomad!  Over here!"

Nomad?  Here?  I looked around to see where Nomad was.  I didn't see Nomad at all.  I asked MoSh where Nomad was.  He pointed at a spot where Nomad was not.  I asked a woman if she knew Walms she said Walms is her favorite brand of cola.  Wtf?  I walked away from her and headed for a game store.  I asked the owner if he had any used XBox 360s.  He said no.  I asked if he had heard of Walms.  He said they had two copies left, a very popular game, and fun.  He said he had snagged his copy already and it kicks ass, but it is for the XBox 360 which he had none of.  He kept talking about the game he called Walms.  He said he liked the part best where you can eat any of your enemies to restore your energy and then you can  I was leaving.

In the mall, MoSh was running around calling after Nomad.  I still didn't see Nomad.  But if he was there

"Nomad!" I called, "Stop playing games and just come out!  This isn't a dream, you know!" 

I still didn't see any sign of Nomad.  I continued to another computer game store while MoSh looked for Nomad.  I asked an older man if he knew Walms.  He said if he ever saw that fucking asshole again he'd I told him he'd better not try it.  He said he was constipated.  I said that's too much information.

I went into the video game store, MoSh was right behind me.  I saw my goal!  An XBox 360 on display!  It was used!  The price tag said $32!  I could afford it!  Yay!  I told the shop owner I wanted the XBox!  Another woman said she wanted it at the same time, but I was a bit sooner.  I said I had called it first.  The owner said no, it was a tie.  So to be fair, we would face each other in a video game match.  We got in two seats with two demo systems up and running.  The man booted up some form of Super Mario Cart.  He said the first one to five wins would be the winner.  He said one of us beats the other just by coming in ahead of the other, the other racers don't count.  Example, if I was 3rd and she was 5th, I won that one.  We started playing.  MoSh was behind me encouraging me.  He said I could do it.  He continued encouraging me as I started to play the game I hadn't done much when I woke.

----------


## Man of Shred

Hilarious dream!!! sounds like it was shared too!

----------


## Baron Samedi

Reminds me of my dream of all of us in a coin-op video game arcade.

----------


## Raven Knight

Note:  I fell asleep with a couple of goals, but I was not successful in getting into my WILD.  I had the goal of meeting up with MoSh and then going to meet with Rasselon, who is a user on one of the other forums.

I was in MoSh's inner world.  Apparently my intention to meet up with MoSh was strong enough, or maybe I have gotten into the habit of meeting up with MoSh for my first dream whatever the cause, I was there.  I was outside his house, and I saw Asuka in the yard.  Asuka waved at me.  I went over to her.  She immediately hugged me.  She thanked me for helping to get her flame back.  That was unexpected, but I hugged her back.  She said MoSh was going to be out in a minute.  She went back to the house.  MoSh came out shortly after.  Through all this interaction with MoSh and Asuka, I became lucid

MoSh came right over to me.  He asked what was up.  I told him we were dreaming.  He said we should find Rasselon.  I said ok, but he would have to do that I don't have a feeling for Rasselon.  MoSh hesitated a minute and tried to open a portal, but nothing happened.  I asked what was wrong.  He said it didn't want to open  I thought that was odd  He pointed at the house.  He said over there.  We went to the neighbor's house.  He paused at the door, then he opened it.  On the other side of the door wasn't the interior of the house it was in a forest.  MoSh went through and I followed him.  The door closed behind us and was gone.

I looked around the area.  I saw there was a small stream flowing near by.  MoSh was headed along the stream.  I quickly followed him.  There was a small bridge over the stream, it was a nice place.  I didn't see Rasselon, though of course I wouldn't know Rasselon if I did see him  I followed MoSh over to where there were some buildings.  There were several cabins set rather close together in the forest.  I wondered if Rasselon was in one of those.  I tried to get MoSh's attention.  MoSh seemed to be ignoring me.  I wondered why.  I saw him head over towards one of the cabins, so I followed him.  I was still trying to get him to notice me.

I summoned a mantra ball, which is something I haven't thought of for a while.  It was green and said, "This is a dream!" on it in big writing.  I threw it at MoSh and hit him square on the back of his head.  He rubbed the back of his head and turned around when the ball spoke.  He said hi to me as if he had just met me there.  He said he was looking for Rasselon, maybe I could help him look.  I told him I don't have a good feeling for Rasselon he would have to take me there at least a time or two so I could learn Rasselon's energy.  MoSh said Rasselon was somewhere near us.  He said he could feel it.  I said that was good, maybe we should go to him.  MoSh said Rasselon was on the other side of the cabins.  I followed MoSh.  He disappeared around the cabins.  I rounded the cabins only to find MoSh was gone.  Wtf?  

I called out to him, calling MoSh.  An old man came out of the trees.  He was rather creepy looking, and a foul odor wafted over from him.  He said I didn't need to find any MoSh he could give me everything I could want.  He laughed in a strange crazed manner and coughed up some green phlegm on the ground.  When he looked back at me it was still dripping off of his face.  Yuck!  I told him I didn't want anything he could possibly have.  He was licking his lips and saying he had everything I could want yuck!  I wanted to throw up.  I gagged, I also gagged IWL and woke myself up.

----------


## mowglycdb

Hahaha that's really funny xD

----------


## Linkster17

awesome dreams! i have finally read all of them up to this point! i'm kinda of new to lucid dreaming but when i get better maybe i could join up with you guys?  ::D:

----------


## Nighthog

That picture really looks creepy. So it really must have been creepy inside the dream for sure.

I do hope for you not to have many such encounters more in the future.

----------


## Linkster17

definitely creepy

----------


## Raven Knight

I was in the living room.  I was watching television.  Dr. Phil was on TV.  He was talking about the importance of doing what you say you will do, keeping your word.  A woman on the show had promised her friend she would find some information for him, then hadn't done it, and he was pissed, and the mob was after him and it was somehow her fault for not doing what she said she would.  The woman was crying at first, then she got defensive, then she got pissed, then a dark cloud surrounded her and she pulled out a large knife, jumped on her friend, and started stabbing.  Dr. Phil was cheering her on to let her anger out, let go of it and tell him how she feels.  The dying man was reaching for the camera in a silent plea for help, blood coming from his mouth, and then he died.  The woman continued stabbing.  My mom turned off the TV and said that was a good episode.  Always keep your word.  I was staring at the blank TV screen, still not believing what I had seen  Brutal murder on Dr. Phil?!  No way!  That couldn't be.  It was so odd that I did a RC and became lucid

Ok what were my goals Did anyone know about Walms?  I want black diamonds.  I want to look at that locked book.  I want to find don Juan.  Wow too many goals.  I would start outside.  I went outside and looked around.  It was day time outside, and the sun was bright.  Ok.  First to get somewhere that I could find someone who isn't a DC.  I jumped off the deck and flew up over the desert.  I opened a portal, though I wasn't really sure where I wanted it to go.  The sun was hot and I wanted to go somewhere cooler

And I was successful.  I emerged in a forest at night.  It was cool and humid like a night in a rainforest.  I landed down in the trees to look around the forest a bit.  I saw there was a man there.  I looked at him, and I could sense he had an energy of his own.  Definitely not a DC.  He had long white hair, a long white beard, and a friendly face.  He reminded me a lot of Gandalf.  He looked closely at a tree and then teleported to another one.  He began looking at that one closely.  I went over closer to him and asked what he was looking for.  He said he was looking for any sign of the bark eating fungus pethehadrin.  He said it had been killing off the trees, but now it was gone.  He looked at me strangely.  He asked if I knew I am infected with dark energy.  I told him I am not infected.  He said he could see it inside me.  I said it was there, but it wasn't infecting me.

Wait a minute this guy could see energy signatures, so I could ask him about Walms I went over and asked the man if he knew of Walms I transferred a telepathic image, energy frequency, that kind of thing, which he readily received.  He got a strange look on his face that quickly formed a friendly smile.  He said yes!  He did know Walms.  He said it had been a while, but they used to be friends did a lot of training together.  He asked if I know Walms I said I do, he said he didn't have time to drop by himself, so he was hoping I could take a message to Walms.  I didn't see a problem with that.  He was holding a small black orb  He said the orb would give Walms the message as well as some pure dark energy, since when he knew him last Walms had been learning to control the stuff.  He asked if that had been successful.  I didn't answer.  He said he was sure it had been, so Walms would know what to do with the orb.  He held the orb for a bit, looking at it.  I could see the surface of the orb was shiny black.  He fiddled with it a bit before looking back at me.  He said he would be very grateful if I could just take the orb to Walms the next time I see him.  I wondered if that was a good idea or if it could be a trick of some kind.  I figured I could let Q and Washu take a look at it and make sure it wasn't a trap of some kind.  I reached out to take the shiny ball from the man.

As I got the orb in my hand, the man grabbed hold of my hand and wouldn't let go.  He was pressing the orb into my right hand.  I told him to let go of me immediately.  He started laughing.  He said it seemed I wanted to learn the power of the dark side, well here it is  He laughed some more.  My hand was feeing ice cold as the man was holding it, and I tried to pull away.  The man was also changing.  He no longer looked like a friendly Gandalf type now he looked dark and evil.  His long hair had turned jet black, he had spiked armor on, which was also jet black, and there was an aura of black flames around him.  The cold was spreading up my arm as I was finally able to pull away from him.  I went to drop the sphere, as well, but the sphere was gone or at least almost gone I could just see the last of it as it disappeared into my hand.  The cold was spreading through my entire body, making me almost completely numb. 

I could hear voices, strange ghostly and eerie voices whispering in my head although they were whispering, they were so loud.  I went to summon Witchblade nothing happened.  Ok a song spell then.  With the voices going off in my head I couldn't focus on a single song long enough to do a spell, not even the instant ones like Battery.  For some reason I couldn't think of the spell Battery  The dark wizard was laughing in a vile manner, sounding like one of the ridiculously retarded bad guys in a corny movie, when they do their evil laugh.  Except it sounded more evil that those, because in addition to hearing him with my ears I could hear the laugh in my head which was rapidly forming a serious migraine, feeling like it was about to split open.  I tried to block the voices in my head out enough to focus on a song but nothing there maybe they were quieting a bit

"Just give in to it," the man said.  His voice, like the laugh, was coming from all around and inside my head at the same time, "Give in to it.  Once you do there will be no more pain.  There will be nothing that you cannot do with the power I have brought you."

There were images in my mind, images I didn't want to see.  Death, destruction, torture and not just people.  Some of the torture victims were animals.  The images went through a wide range, and then seemed to settle on mostly tortured animals, the asshole probably could tell that had more effect than tortured people.  Now I had the sounds of cats yowling in pain, dogs yelping, and assorted other sounds of pain going through my mind a cat on fire a dog being carved like a Thanksgiving turkey a cat pierced with needles but still alive no more I would make it stop.  But it wasn't stopping.  I needed help.  Something to break me out of his hold.  I tried to think cats yowling cats my fluffy white cat, Princess then I saw Princess being skinned alive no, block that I got Princess from Tigress!  I would contact Tigress!  I telepathically tried to reach out to Tigress, that I was being attacked and needed help I got a splitting headache that interrupted my focus and made me forget all about Tigress  More images of horror and pain if that kept up, I would go mad  No.  I would not go mad.  No going mad.  No going mad.  No mad.  No mad Nomad  I hadn't been trying to think of a person to contact, but my thoughts had now gone to Nomad.  I focused on sending a telepathic message to Nomad

The asshole was still laughing I saw a portal open, though had I gotten through to Nomad?  Maybe Tigress had heard me after all?  All I noticed was the man's focus was broken and the voices in my mind significantly dropped off.  They didn't go away entirely, but they did drop off.  I was doubled over near a tree in the forest, breathing like I had just run a marathon.  I looked up where the man was looking, trying to clear the remaining voices out of my mind.  I should do something now escape?  Attack?  Something.  There was a portal.  I saw through it, I saw Nomad and Angel.  I had gotten through!  He looked through the portal at me, then he threw something.  It was a sparking ball on the end of a glowing stream of something The man tried to catch it, but pulled his hands back immediately as if it burned.  I caught it with no problem.  The portal closed.  But he wasn't coming.  I looked at the sparking ball in my hands.  Gee apparently Nomad was too busy getting laid by Angel, apparently I wasn't worth more than a sideways glance and a ball of fucking lightning  I figured maybe I didn't matter to him because he knew I would just wake up I briefly tried to wake myself up it didn't work but what about all the dark energy?  How would I get rid of that?

"Thanks for absolutely nothing, you fucking asshole!" I yelled as I threw the lightning orb at the place the portal had been.  The end of the glowing cord wrapped itself around my wrist and prevented the lightning orb from being lost.  The orb bounced as if the cord was elastic and then bounced off the evil wizard, then came back to me.  The place where it had hit the enemy was smoking slightly.  He was glaring at me.  He obviously didn't like the orb maybe it would be useful after all even if it wasn't worth Nomad's time to come help me

"You say I didn't come," said a voice in my mind, louder than the other negative voices, "But I'm right here"  The orb was talking ok so much for not going mad.  The other voices were getting louder in my mind I threw the orb at the asshole again, it hit him in the chest, hard.  That broke his focus again, caused another smoking spot.  I threw it out again.  He dodged it on the way out, and on the way back, but the silvery cord was now looped around him.  I threw the orb a couple more times, wrapping the silver cord around him each time, effectively tying him up.  Apparently he had been focused too much on trying his telepathic attack the voices had been getting louder again to notice the cord was wrapped around him until it tightened.  The cord itself seemed to be burning him.  He was crying out in pain as the cord was burning him.  He was in pain good.  I wanted him in more pain.

I pulled the cord as to pull the asshole off his feet, then I jumped right over on top of him, I wanted to know who the fuck he was, he wouldn't answer.  The cord had burned right through his armor, and was burning into his skin, he was bleeding.  The armor was crumbling off in pieces.  He just said there was no way I could win against him.  I shoved the lightning ball right in his face, burning his face.  I kept asking him who he was, I knew he wouldn't answer, I just wanted him to suffer, burn him all over like the cat that had been on fire  I tore off some of his degrading armor so I could touch the sphere to his skin directly, more burning, more screaming I held the orb against his abdomen, this would work burn a hole clear through him and watch him bleed to death yes he would suffer long  The voice from the orb I had heard before was telling me to stop, not like that.  But I wanted him to suffer then I noticed his cries of pain were turning into laughter he glared at me one more time, said he had won, then burst into flames and was gone.

I was left there with the sphere in my hands it was talking to me, it was Nomad.  I still felt like I was going to go crazy.  I wanted to find someone else to kill, someone else to torture the lightning ball disappeared from my hand.  I called out to the forest, to Nomad to come back, I had too much dark energy, I needed to be healed, damn it!  Get the fuck back here, you fucking asshole!  Ok I needed to get to someone who could heal me Basara?  MoSh?  Nomad apparently didn't give a fuck, MoSh probably didn't, either Basara Basara I would go to Basara, he would bring this under control.  I opened a portal and went through

Into another forest.  What?  I didn't see Basara here  Where was he?  I called out Basara's name I wondered if Basara didn't give a shit, either.  I called Basara again no answer.  Damn it!  How was I supposed to get healed?  Someone came.  I man dark hair I was too out of it to tell much more he knew me, called me Raven, then asked what happened.  I said I had dark energy, a lot of it, it was unstable I looked at the man closer Walms!  That would work!  I had just brought some free dark energy to Walms!  I didn't know how I had ended up there, but it didn't matter.  I said Walms could take the unstable energy out, because he could stabilize it.  He said yeah, he could, but he wasn't going to.  Kidding, right?  Nope.  He wasn't taking any of it.  I threw a few choice words at Walms, some of it in Spanish since I know a few expletives in Spanish, he just stood there watching me.

I wanted to tear the bastard apart, but I stopped myself excessive violence would just make the dark energy stronger, it wouldn't help stop it.  I needed Basara.  I focused on a portal.  Walms interrupted my right arm formed into an Alex Mercer type sword and was aiming for his head my attack had all the strategy of a mad bull charging, he probably saw it a mile off and dodged to the side.  He said as much fun as it might be to fight me, he didn't want to do it like this.  Stabilize the dark energy first.  Stabilize it?  I was barely keeping it from making me go on a destructive rampage through this beautiful forest  Disturbed.  I would keep it contained with The Curse by Disturbed, and then release it all on some hapless Templars.  This would not be a good day for them but for now, "I've held on too long just to let it go now, will my inner strength get me through it some how defying the curse that has taken hold, never surrender, I'll never be overcome!"  It felt more like I was on a submarine trying to close a hatch against the full force of the ocean.

"Not like that," I heard someone Walms saying, "You're doing it wrong!  You need to stabilize it, not bottle it up!"  For some reason that struck me as funny an image of a vending machine selling freshly bottled dark energy  I felt a hand on my right shoulder, a cool sensation, then the storm in my head was slightly different it had been a solid violent storm, now the hurricane of dark energy had an eye.  One spot of the energy had changed from violently unstable to something as calm as it could be, like the eye of a hurricane.  Part of it had become stable.  But to make the rest of it like that I had seen it happen once

Disturbed.  Disturbed was still the answer.  I refocused the song The Curse on repeating the process that one small area of energy had gone through.  "I've held on too long just to let it go now, will my inner strength get me through it some how defying the curse that has taken hold never surrender, I'll never be overcome!"  The storm seemed to calm just the smallest little bit or had it?  I wasn't even sure, used The Curse a second time, definite effect there I used The Curse a third time and it was just about stable the voices were gone, the headache was gone, the compulsion to attack and destroy randomly was gone, Templars would still be in trouble  The Curse one more time.  It was stable somehow it was stable, and I felt wasted.  I let myself collapse and lie down on a soft area of grass, I think I was sweating buckets gross my first concern was whether my sweat would kill the grass I was on.  I heard Walms there, saying something to the point of that was easy.  Easy?  Not hardly but I was too tired to be annoyed at him for not taking at least some of the unstable energy out, I was too tired to be grateful that I now knew how to stabilize it because if I could stabilize that, I could stabilize anything too tired to do anything but wake up.

----------


## Linkster17

Wow. Weird dream. And the last two dreams say 4/23 instead of 5/23. I hope you get better and continue stronger fellow dreamer  ::D:

----------


## Raven Knight

> Wow. Weird dream. And the last two dreams say 4/23 instead of 5/23. I hope you get better and continue stronger fellow dreamer



Oops... living in the past, I guess.  :Cheeky:  I feel a lot better, thanks.  I felt better after sleeping the rest of the night, in fact, I felt better than normal!

----------


## Samael

Wow, _epic_ dream. I still think it's really interesting how different people react to (what's presumably) the same dark energy. Like our dream-selves don't react well to foreign types of energy? 

You've been having trouble with dark energy for a while now, right? Now that you've learned to stabilize it, hopefully it'll all be good.

----------


## WarriorTiger

I so want to dream view The Hurricane of Darkness! We should tonight!

----------


## Raven Knight

> Wow, _epic_ dream. I still think it's really interesting how different people react to (what's presumably) the same dark energy. Like our dream-selves don't react well to foreign types of energy? 
> 
> You've been having trouble with dark energy for a while now, right? Now that you've learned to stabilize it, hopefully it'll all be good.



People react to incompatible energies.  Walms knows how to control dark energy, has been doing it for a while, I have been trying to control it so when I'm attacked or get negative energies it won't affect me so much.

----------


## Linkster17

glad you feel better and congrats on your newfound power  ::D:

----------


## Samael

> People react to incompatible energies.



I have to wonder if a lot of the reactions are similar. If you feel ice-cold when exposed to malevolent dark energy, and I feel ice-cold with benevolent light energy, what's the similarity here? 

Basically, what I'm wondering is how other people feel when they interact with, like you said, incompatible energies. I might just start a thread in Dream Control...

----------


## Raven Knight

> I have to wonder if a lot of the reactions are similar. If you feel ice-cold when exposed to malevolent dark energy, and I feel ice-cold with benevolent light energy, what's the similarity here? 
> 
> Basically, what I'm wondering is how other people feel when they interact with, like you said, incompatible energies. I might just start a thread in Dream Control...



This is what I have come to believe through my guide Q, my guardian Hetfield, my own experience, and interactions with others:

Light energy is not benevolent and dark energy is not malevolent.  They are tools, and whether they are good or evil is in how they are used.  The biggest problem I have with any energy is when it is unstable.  From what I have seen dark energy tends to be more unstable, but it doesn't have to be.  I don't know for sure how other people feel when they have an incompatible energy in them.  Dark energy tends to be cool or cold, while light tends to be warm or hot.  Light energy tends to burn someone who uses only dark energy, while dark energy feels cold to someone used to light energy.

Problems occur when someone's energy becomes unstable.  Light energy is naturally stable and doesn't tend to cause problems and is usually seen as 'good'.  Dark energy is naturally unstable, so causes more problems, so it is seen as 'evil'.  If someone who uses light energy is infected with dark energy, they go unstable.  If someone who uses dark energy is infected with light energy, they also go unstable.  If the person uses dark energy and loses control of it, it goes unstable.  Instability leads to many problems, physical problems, emotional problems, psychological problems, often leading to negative behavior, violence, cruelty, etc.

I have used the term 'inner flame' to describe the part of a person that allows them to feel positive things, positive emotions.  From what I've seen, unstable energy tends to weaken that flame, like a wind blowing through a small fire, maybe even put it out... although there is usually at least a spark of it remaining.  Healing spells like the ones I use stabilize the person's energy, no matter what type it might be, so the flame can be strong again.

Sorry if I have made this too long.  A lot of this information is things I have just recently learned / discovered.  I can't swear it is accurate, I have learned a lot, but I know there is still a lot left to learn.  I used to figure dark energy is what would put out the inner flame, light would save it, but that is not the case, which I have found out by meeting people who use dark energy and their inner flame is strong.  Stability is what is key.

So do you use dark energy?  And light energy feels cold to you?  That is interesting, but maybe how a person perceives the energies might just differ between people.  I hope I have made sense here... if I haven't, just ask and I will try to clarify.  :Cheeky:

----------


## Raven Knight

Note:  I fell asleep this night with plans to go back in time to last night because I said I would clear out MoSh's inner world.  I said that day before yesterday, but I wasn't successful.  So I was focused primarily on that as I fell asleep with my light / sound machine and slipped into a WILD

I was in the biodome near the koi pond.  I wondered why I was there.  Usually I appear directly in MoSh's inner world when my intent is to go help there.  I figured it didn't really matter.  I would just go there now.  I focused on opening a portal to get into MoSh's inner world.  I went through the portal.  I felt like I slammed into a brick wall, then I appeared back on the moon.  Wtf?  Why hadn't I gotten into MoSh's inner world?  I focused on a portal again, this time to just get close to MoSh's inner world.  I went through the portal and this time I got out the other side.

I was now standing in a strange place right next to a blue dome, which I figured was his shield.  Had that kept me out?  Or was there something in there that didn't want me to get in?  I touched the shield a bit and it felt warm to my touch.  I focused on teleporting to the other side, but nothing happened.  I telepathically reached out to contact Data.  I told Data I couldn't get past the shield.  He said he would let me in.  I was instantly teleported to the living room of MoSh's house.

I looked around and I saw Data looking at me.  I asked him what had happened.  He said it was the dark energy in me, he said the shield recognized my signature, but as being contaminated, so it wasn't going to open.  He said he had made the proper adjustments.  He left the room, heading into a room I don't remember seeing before.  I looked around for the first time.  Sure enough, MoSh's inner world once again looked like Silent Hill.  Ok time to clean up that mess.  But wait I could use this dark energy to practice stabilizing it  I focused on the song Full Moonlight from the Devil Hunter Yohko soundtrack.  I was focused on clearing out his inner world, and I was also gathering the dark energy into a sphere that I was holding.  I was doing it the same way I had done it when I had been doing it to give the energy to Walms.  I went to the different rooms of the house, outside, and it took a couple repetitions of Full Moonlight, but I finally got the place looking bright and cheerful again.

I looked at the dark energy sphere now in my hands.  It looked like I had somehow taken a violent thunderstorm and compressed it into the orb, there were turbulent swirling clouds, black clouds on even blacker clouds.  I was holding in my hands the hurricane that had been in my head not very long ago.  A sphere of unstable dark energy.  I was still looking at the sphere when MoSh came over to me.  He said I had done it again.  He thanked me and said he hoped it would stay this way this time.  He was saying something else when he cut off he pointed at a row of bushes by a neighbor's house.  He asked me what that was.

I headed over towards the row of bushes.  I peered under and saw something there.  It was a black creature, it looked like a gremlin, but it was all black.  It glared at me from under the bushes, cowering and growling at me.  It looked more scared than violent.  It also looked like the kind of thing Walms might call cute.  I reached out to try to coax it out.  It was clearly an animal, surely it wasn't supposed to be living in a light world.  I just wanted it close enough to put it in a safe place.  I reached back and managed to get hold of it.  It bit me.  It's bite was ice cold.  It was releasing dark energy as if it was venom.  I ignored the cold bite and pulled the animal closer.  It struggled to stay in the darkness, and I let it stay in darkness.  I summoned a black blanket and wrapped the blanket carefully around the animal before pulling it out.

"What is it?" MoSh asked.

I turned my back to the brightest light and pulled the blanket away from the creature's face so MoSh could see it.

"Eeewww" MoSh said, "You're keeping it?  Something ugly and disgusting spreads dark energy throughout my inner world and you want to keep it?"

The creature hissed at MoSh as if it understood what he had said.  I covered it up again.  When it was concealed in the blanket, it seemed to relax.  I telepathically contacted Q.  Q appeared.  I asked Q if he could either find a place where the creature could live with its own kind, or see if Walms wanted to give it a home since it seemed like something Walms would like to hug.  Q said sure.  He looked at the creature.  He said he wanted to get hold of whoever keeps bringing these animals from the dark worlds into the light worlds.  He said when that happens, no one wins.  He took the animal and disappeared.

MoSh wanted to know if there were any more of them.  I wasn't sure.  I looked around.  I told MoSh to have Data look for them.  If Data found one, wrap it in something dark to keep the light off of it and then contact Q to come get it.  I said they didn't seem interested in attacking, they just seemed scared of the light.  MoSh muttered something about just killing them.  I told him they aren't demons, just animals from another world, so please don't hurt them.  Some asshole had hurt them enough by dragging them from their home into a light world.  He said ok, if they could catch them without putting anyone in danger, they would.  I thanked him.

I looked at the black sphere in my hands.  The storm raging inside it.  I focused on The Curse by Disturbed, focusing on stabilizing the energy in there.  I did that a few times until the storm inside ceased.  Now there was a calm black fog inside.  It looked stable.  MoSh asked me what I was going to do with it.  I took the sphere and absorbed it into myself, absorbing the energy.  The energy flowed into me, and it was ice cold.  It was freezing cold.  MoSh asked what I was doing.  I said I had stabilized it, now I would be able to control it.  MoSh was looking at me strangely.  He asked what was wrong with my eyes.  I asked what he meant.  He said there was blackness swirling in my eyes.  He said it was creepy.  The energy I had just absorbed didn't seem to be causing any problems.  No negative thoughts, no anger, no depression I had it covered.  I told MoSh I had it covered.  He said he hoped I did, or I was going to need healing later.  I thanked him for being concerned, but I was fine.  I hugged MoSh, then everything faded and I woke.

----------


## Raven Knight

Note:  I fell asleep this night, but I was not successful in slipping into a WILD.  I didn't have any special plans for the night, so this wasn't a big deal.  I will note that I am very pleased with the number of RCs I did in dreams this night.  :boogie: 

I was in a neighborhood.  I was walking down the street on the sidewalk.  It was a very nice day out.  I was wondering how I had gotten there.  I was thinking I should get home soon and take care of my homework and typing my dreams, but I didn't remember where home was.  How had I managed to get myself lost?  This was more like something I would do in a dream.  Wait a dream?  I did a nose pinch RC and became lucid!  I would fly.  I took to the air and flew over the neighborhood below.  I saw a spot that looked familiar and I landed.  I recognized one of the houses.  It was MoSh's house!  I was in MoSh's inner world!

I decided I would drop in and say 'hi' to MoSh.  It has been a while since I talked to him on Skype, and maybe I would be able to talk to him in dreams.  And maybe for once I could just visit him without there being some kind of emergency, just a friendly visit.  I went over to the house and knocked on the door.  The door opened and Asuka was there.  I said hello to Asuka and asked how she was doing, she said she was fine.  She smiled at me.  I said I wanted to see MoSh for a while, we might do something, and of course she could come, too.  She gave me a dirty look.  She said MoSh was sleeping now.  She said he needed his rest.  I asked if he was ok.  She said he was fine, he was just resting.  I said I would just say 'hi' and then go, we didn't have to go anywhere.  She said he was resting, he didn't want to be disturbed.  She was behaving weirdly something was off.  I said I wanted to see MoSh for myself.  She said he was fine.  I said I wanted to check on him, just to be sure.  I wouldn't even wake him, but I wanted to be sure there was no dark energy in there.  Asuka said there wasn't.  I said I would see that for myself.  She reluctantly got out of the way.

I went past an annoyed looking Asuka and to MoSh's room.  MoSh was in bed.  There was a dark aura around him.  He looked like he was sleeping, but his rest was very uneasy.  He was clearly infected with dark energy.  How could Asuka not have seen that?  I turned and looked to see where Asuka was, she hadn't followed me.  Ok.  I would take care of MoSh for now, find out about her later.

I focused on drawing the dark energy out of MoSh.  I drew the energy out of him and into me, at the same time I was focused on Touch My Heart from the Devil Hunter Yohko soundtrack.  The dark energy cycled out of MoSh, the golden light energy cycled in.  I did that until the song was finished, at which point MoSh seemed clean of dark energy.  I focused on The Curse by Disturbed to make sure the dark energy in me was stable.  MoSh sat up.  He looked over at me.  He asked if Asuka was around.  I said yeah, and she is also blind if she really thought he was just resting.  MoSh thanked me, then said he had to find Asuka.  He said the alternate Asuka had done something to her  MoSh left the room.  I was going to follow him, but I woke.

----------


## Raven Knight

I was driving into a strange town.  What made it strange is that the entire place looked like a theme park.  People everywhere were dressed like people from the Legend of Zelda games.  I drove through it a bit, but I needed to use the restroom.  I pulled up to a place to park.  I walked a bit and found a public restroom.  I went inside to take care of my business.  There were a lot of stalls.  Most of them were occupied.  I looked in the ones that weren't.  The toilet was completely missing in one just a hole.  The second one was over flowing.  The third toilet was so strange looking that it made me think of ones I might see in my dreams.  Dreams!  I did a RC and became lucid.

Ok!  I was lucid.  What would I do now?  I headed outside to see where I was.  I thought I would fly up and take a look around the area to be sure there wasn't a good reason for me to be there.  I started to fly, but then I felt myself waking up.  No!  Not this soon!  I fought waking up but I wasn't able to and I woke

Back to sleep back to the same dream.  I walked down the street looking at the people dressed like Legend of Zelda characters.  It seemed wrong like something out of a dream.  I did a RC and became lucid again.

I walked farther down the road, not wanting to wake myself up again.  I saw some of the actors and actresses moving down a side street.  I found a woman dressed as Zelda stopped by a dumpster.  She had her skirt hiked up and her penis out taking a piss.  Her penis?!  Ok that was too much information for me  I took flight as the woman looked at me and laughed.  I felt myself waking up again.  But I hadn't accomplished anything!  Shit!  Woke.

Back to sleep back to the same dream.  I was near the town where people were dressed like Legend of Zelda characters.  I was with a group of people, about five.  Three men and two other women.  One of them said something about dreams.  I did an RC, became lucid.

I was with the group of people.  We all wanted to go to the moon.  To the biodome.  We all gathered in a circle.   I focused on teleporting us all to the biodome.  I closed my eyes to focus, but when I opened them nothing had changed.  I tried again.  Nothing.  We were all wondering why it hadn't worked.  One of the men (Nomad) said he and I would go check into it.  We flew into the sky.  We were going to fly to the moon.  It was hard to gain altitude.  I saw the moon in the sky.  I headed towards it didn't make it but there was a space ship.  And a planet, floating in the Earth's atmosphere.  I tiny planet populated by tiny people.  There was a fleet of space ships.  Nomad said the people on the planet were all Nazis bent on killing everyone on Earth.  He started blowing up the ships, and knocked the planet back into deep space.  Micro Nazies?  Space invaders?  Even for a dream this was weird This is where I woke.

----------


## Raven Knight

I fell asleep this night with my first goal being to find Asuka.  There seem to have been some problems between her and the alternate Asuka who has been visiting, and Asuka has disappeared.  I fell asleep with this as my main goal for the night.  Unfortunately I was unable to slip into my WILD

I was in MoSh's inner world.  I didn't recognize that I was dreaming.  I was heading for a familiar house.  I knew my friend MoSh lived there.  MoSh, who I had been talking to on Skype for so long, I was finally going to get to meet him in person.  That was great!  It seemed too good to be true.  RC!  Damn!  I'm dreaming.  Wait a minute, I thought to myself, dreaming isn't a bad thing and I would still get to go see MoSh.

I remembered the goal of finding Asuka and headed over to the house.  Before I got to the house, MoSh came out.  He said he was glad I was here, he was worried about Asuka.  Ok, I said I would find her.  I opened a portal to track Asuka, MoSh and I went through the portal.

On the other side we were in a creepy place.  I did a double take.  What was Asuka doing in a place like this?  It was a really creepy looking forest type place, with sparse dead trees.  I could sense there was dark energy present in the area.  I asked MoSh if he was ok.  He said yeah, why?  I said there was dark energy around, so if he started feeling strange, let me know and I would clear it out of him.  He said ok.  I focused on finding Asuka.  I figured it wouldn't be difficult since hers would be the only trace of light energy in this place.  I got a trace on her and followed the signal with MoSh directly behind me.

The trail led me to a dark cave, really not more than a dark hole in the ground.  I looked back into the hole and saw Asuka in there, she was cowering against the far end of the cave in a fetal position, she looked like a terrified animal cornered by a dangerous predator.  I called in to her, told her it was me, Raven, and said I was there to help her.  She seemed to be about to come out.  MoSh asked what was going on?  Did I find Asuka?  I said yes, but something was wrong.  MoSh looked into the cave.  That was when I realized MoSh was the predator she was hiding from.  She was in a blind panic now, clawing and digging at the far wall and totally freaking out.  I thought that was really strange.  MoSh didn't seem to know what to think, but he backed away, looking stunned by that reaction.

I crawled into the hole and towards Asuka.  I was talking to her, trying to get her to listen.  I told her no one was there to harm her, what was the problem?  What was wrong?  She looked at me, and I could clearly see terror in her eyes of MoSh?!  No way could that be justified  I repeated to her that she was safe now.  I focused on drawing the dark energy out of her, absorbing it into myself.  I kept The Curse by Disturbed running in the back of my mind to stabilize the energy as I absorbed it.  If I keep doing that, it should become automatic.  Asuka seemed to calm down some, and I used Touch My Heart to focus light energy into Asuka.  Dark energy out, golden healing energy in.  The result was very positive.  She said it wasn't MoSh it was a fake she was sure of that  She asked where MoSh was.  I said he was outside the cave, worried about her.  She hurried out of the cave.

I came out of the cave and found Asuka in MoSh's arms.  She was telling him about the fake MoSh who had said if she didn't stay with him, she would die and he had been going to make his point, he had attacked her, wanting to make sure she took it seriously, he had been hurting her MoSh was comforting her, that it wasn't him, she said she knew it wasn't him.  She said she wanted to go home, she didn't like this ugly place.  She said it had seemed like the only place MoSh wouldn't, that is the fake MoSh wouldn't look for her.  And the fake MoSh had been so angry she had thought he was going to kill her whether she agreed to stay with him or not  MoSh said it was ok now, they would go home.  I opened a portal to get them home.  MoSh thanked me, and then both of them went through.  MoSh said I was welcome to come, too.  I was going to but then I woke.

----------


## Hukif

I was about to laugh at the dark hole, when I read the rest... damn, sounds like a bad dream.

----------


## Raven Knight

I was in a forest.  I looked around.  I thought I was out to be camping with Tigress and Jen.  I looked along the trail I was on.  I didn't know where they were They hadn't been at the trail head, so I was heading down the trail to meet them.  The trail didn't look at all familiar.  I wondered if I had gotten on the wrong trail.  But I had a map, so I would check that.  I looked in my pocket since I didn't have my backpack or purse.  There was no map.  Just great.  Well, I'd just have to go back to the trail head.  That would be easy enough to find.

I looked around one more time before heading back.  I saw a big tree that looked like it was sick and dying.  It was none the less an interesting looking tree.  I could use it in my game.  I wanted a picture.  I looked for my phone for a camera D'Oh!  Again, it wasn't there.  Damn.  I looked at the tree a bit more.  I heard someone behind me.  I figured it was just another hiker.  I was still looking at the tree when someone behind me yelled something about a fight.  I turned and went to form Witchblade into a sword, that move was reflexive.  Alex Mercer was attacking me!  Wtf?  Alex Mercer?  Alex prepared to block my attack with his claws and said he wasn't really interesting in fighting.  I didn't attack him.  I had a sword?  Alex Mercer?  That isn't possible.  I did an RC this was a dream!  I was dreaming.  I was about to ask the man who looked like Alex who he was when I realized I recognized him.  Walms!  I was dreaming and being attacked by Walms?  But no, he wasn't attacking me.  I put my Witchblade sword away.

Walms was standing there looking at me now.  He asked how my control of dark energy was coming, I said it is fine, all stable.  He asked if I had tried healing with it.  I said I would be able to heal a dark energy being with dark energy, but I hadn't had that situation.  Walms said no, healing anyone with it such as that tree.  I said the tree uses light, dark wouldn't heal it.  I wasn't sure how that could work.  I pulled a bit of dark energy from the dark shard in my Witchblade.  I think Walms might have taken a bit, too, but I didn't mind.  I was making it stable.  Walms said it needed to be unstable.  I didn't like that idea at all.  I said unstable dark energy does not have a very nice effect on me.  He said to just try it.

So I focused the dark energy into a song, a healing spell.  I was searching through the tree, mentally scanning it, to see what was wrong with it.  There were parasites in it, those parasites were draining the tree's life force.  That was the problem.  I directed the energy to go in and eliminate the parasites.  I also wanted to repair the damage the parasites had done.  I used the song Voices to guide the energy.  Walms didnt seem to like the music.  I was hoping it wouldn't have a negative effect on him  The dark energy flowed over to the tree in a single blast, flowed all the way through it, some of it emanating from the ends of the branches.  I checked the tree again, and the parasites were gone, and the damage was repairing itself at a rapid rate.  Walms seemed to find it amusing that I was surprised at that.  I was going to say something else to Walms, but I felt like I was waking up wait, I wasn't ready to wake up.  It wasn't my choice, though I woke

Back to sleep, I was focused on going back to the same place.  When I got back there I saw the tree was looking great.  It was beautiful, it looked like it had never been sick at all.  I looked around to find Walms.  I was hoping he was still there, but he wasn't Damn!  He must have woken up.  I looked over at the tree that had once been dying as it was clearly now flourishing.  Absolutely beautiful.  I was still admiring the tree when I woke.

----------


## Hukif

haha, that dream is really funny, acting on reflexes can kill your friends, remember kids! And yay you learned to do dark healing! Was like 4 years faster than me <.<

----------


## Raven Knight

> haha, that dream is really funny, acting on reflexes can kill your friends, remember kids! And yay you learned to do dark healing! Was like 4 years faster than me <.<



 LOL!  I was just responding on instinct to defend, I'm not going to kill someone until I know exactly who I'm killing.  They might just need healing after all!  :Cheeky: 

And as for learning the healing 4 years faster than you?  I think it helped more than just a little bit that I've been doing healing for the past 15 years.  And I didn't get it all in one night.  :Cheeky: 

--------------------------------------------------------

Ok, this post is also to let everyone who has been reading my dream journal (Thanks for reading!  ::thanks:: ) know that I will be out of town camping for the next 5 - 7 days, so there won't be any updates until I get back.  I will be recording my dreams the old fashioned way (pencil and paper) so I can just type them up and post them when I get back.  Until then, lucid dreams!  ::dreaming::

----------


## Linkster17

can't wait to see your new adventures  ::D:

----------


## Serenity

Have fun camping!!

I'm not sure if the days _quite_ match up... I had a dream involving an amusement park and Link as well. My dream was on the morning of the 27th, so I don't even think one could call it a mesh... but hey, great minds think alike, though - right?  ::lol::

----------


## Raven Knight

I was in bed.  I rolled over.  I had to pee  Crap.  I didn't want to get up.  But I didn't have a choice.  I got up and went into the bathroom.  There was no toilet?!  What was I supposed to do now?  Pee in the tub?  Gross.  I wondered why the toilet was missing, but it wasn't enough to make me do a reality check.  I'd just use my mother's bathroom.  I turned to leave the bathroom and found there was a man in the hall.  It was Vegeta!  Seeing Vegeta triggered a RC.  I found I was dreaming and became lucid.  Yay!

Vegeta asked me if I was ready to see how powerful my Immortal Fire spell could be.  He said he would take me to the dead galazy to test it.  I told him that sounded like a cool idea.  Let's do it.  Vegeta focused for a bit and then teleported both of us to the dead galaxy where he has trained so much of his powers

Vegeta and I were now floating in space.  There were stars all around us, it was quite a beautiful sight.  I could see some objects not far off.  They looked like assorted asteroids floating randomly through space.  Vegeta said this was a good spot.  He said to focus on my Immortal Fire spell, and put as much power into it as I could.  He said for this I shouldn't worry about how long it takes, just about how much power I can get into it.  He said I could train for speed once I knew how powerful I was able to get it.  He said he was going to a vantage spot where he would be able to easily see and measure the power level of the spell.  With that, Vegeta streaked off into space and was gone.

I was alone in space now.  I would now focus on my Immortal Fire spell.  I focused on gathering up as much power as I could to put into the spell, and then started it, using a segment of the song Dark Power of the Abyss by a group called Rhapsody.   "And suddenly the unreal silence is broken by a lament" I noticed that a protective shield formed around me.  Apparently it was a part of the spell I hadn't really noticed before, a shield to protect me while I was focusing the power of the spell.  If I could do it faster, the shield wouldnt be needed.  Or there was also the possibility of getting someone to cover my ass while I did the spell like Lina Inverse in Slayers gets her friends to cover for her while she prepares a Dragon Slave spell  "A lament coming up from the deepest, darkest abyss.  And from the seven gates of the dark fortress, the dead come back to face them!  This is hell!"  The shield was pulsing around me, bright with energy.  "Immortal Fire, now rise, light my heart, light my way through the darkness, a guardian of space and time!"  During this part the shield around me burst into a blazing white flame that I could barely see through.  The flames were extending outward, incinerating anything in its path.  Of course the only things in the path of the flames were a few asteroids  Right after the word time was out of my mouth, the sphere of white flames exploded outward in all directions.  It was absolutely blinding.  I could not see much of anything.  Note to self: use eye protection when doing a really powerful Immortal Fire, at least if I am doing it using light energy.  I could not tell how far the blast of flames was extending, but I sensed it was a considerable distance.

Finally the force of the spell was done, the light went out, and I was floating in the middle of a vast empty void.  I couldn't see anything, but I thought that was partially because I had been blinded by my own spell.  I wondered where Vegeta had gone.  Had he seen the spell?  That was a dumb question.  Who could have missed it?  I wondered exactly how powerful it had gotten.  I thought I would ask Vegeta for an exact level, but I woke before I saw him.

----------


## XeL

Vegeta, what does the scouter say about her immortal fire level? It's OVER 90000000! 

... Sorry.  :The silent type: 

Great dream, make sure to bring some shades next time.  :Shades wink:

----------


## Raven Knight

I was in a doctor's exam room.  I was at an appointment, and my mother was there with me.  I felt nervous, way more nervous than I would normally feel at a doctor's appointment.  I looked in a mirror.  Half my hair was gone!  The entire crown of my head was bald.  To make matters worse, there were ugly red sores on my scalp.  I reached up and touched one, and it was painful to the touch.  I was thinking they had gotten worse since I had last seen them, though I'm not sure what I was using as a reference.  Upon seeing that the sores had gotten worse, I became even more worried about what I was about to hear from the doctor.  I knew the sores weren't a good sign.

The doctor finally returned to the room.  He had a grim look on his face.  So I knew right away that it was bad news.  He looked at my mother and then at me.  He said we should sit down.  I didn't want to.  He continued speaking.  He said the scans had revealed a tumor.  He said the tests had revealed it was malignant.  My mother didn't look surprised.  I didn't feel surprised, either.  He said with the location of the tumor, it would be very risky to attempt to operate.  He said that any operation would most likely result in my being brain dead.  He said the best chance he had to offer was an aggressive treatment involving radiation and chemotherapy.  He said even then, he had to be honest, and the chances were grim.  He said the best chances would be in getting the treatment started as soon as possible.  He said my mom and I should talk about it and I should think about what I wanted to do, but don't take too long.  He said he would recommend I make any decision within the week.  He said he was sorry he had to bring us such news, and it looked like he sincerely was.

My mom and I left the doctor's exam room.  I felt really scared.  I wasn't scared of dying, though.  What I was scared of was what might come before I died.  I was afraid of the side effects of the chemotherapy and the radiation treatments.  I knew the side effects could be worse than the disease they were treating.  I was afraid of wasting away to a slow death as cancer sometimes tends to do.  I was afraid most of all of losing my mind and my mental capacity as the tumor grew.  My mother was trying to comfort me, but she was doing a piss-poor job of it.

"Don't worry," my mother said, "The doctors will take care of this.  If there is something that can be done, it will be done.  And if there's nothing to be done, then you will just die.  No big deal."

I wasn't sure if that was what she really thought or if she was having problems dealing with the situation, but I was just staring at her in stunned silence.  My mom said we might as well go, no point in staying here.  She headed for the parking lot.  Strangely enough, to get to the parking lot a person had to walk across an area of desert.  My mother began crossing that desert.  I saw there was a snake heading for her.  It could be a rattlesnake.  I called to her to watch out for the snake.  She laughed and said to come on.  The snake reached her and reared up to strike.  It spread its hood and hissed menacingly.  It's hood?!  A cobra?!  How could there be a cobra in the Tucson desert?  Possible or not, the snake struck with lightning speed and bit my mom on the leg.  My mom let loose a stream of expletives that I never thought I would have heard from her mouth.  I found I wasn't too upset.  We were already at the hospital, so she would get treatment.  And after the piss-poor attempt to comfort me, I thought she deserved the bite of a venomous snake.

----------


## Hukif

Hm, maybe the cobra was taken out of its native enviroment? The poor thing, and lol weird dreams.

----------


## Raven Knight

I was in bed.  It was time for me to get up and go to school.  Crap.  I didn't see how it could possibly be time for me to go to school yet.  I didn't want to get up.  I felt like I had hardly slept at all.  I managed to pull myself out of bed.  I was telling myself I should do an RC.  I didn't think there was really a point.  I was obviously awake.  But I figured I wouldn't get into the habit of doing RCs unless I do them regularly.  So I pinched my nose and tried to breathe.  And I was able to breathe.  Wait a minute that meant I was dreaming!  This was a dream!  I was now lucid.

I thought for a bit about my goals.  My first goal was to help Nomad wake up a friend of his mother's from a coma.  I wasn't sure if this was possible or not.  But I figured it was worth a try.  I thought I would meet Nomad on the moon.  I opened a portal to get to the moon and went through it

On the other side I was in the biodome.  I looked around for Nomad, but I didn't see him anywhere.  I wandered around in the biodome for a while.  I watched the fish in the koi pond.  I followed the path to the healing springs.  I put my hand in the water, drawing patterns in the water.  As soon as my hand touched the water, an inky black substance was coming off of me into the water.  I immediately pulled my hand out.  I figured I was contaminating the spring water because of the dark energy inside me.  No more bathing in the healing springs for me, not that I had been using them much lately anyhow  I left the springs and walked past the base of a large mountain until I found a beach.  Nomad was on the beach, he was riding a wave in to shore when I got there.  He was body surfing.  He came over the sand to me.

"Hey, Raven!" he called, "Come on in!  The water is great!"

"Nomad," I said, "Do you realize this is a dream?"

Nomad looked around strangely.  He said that was how I had managed to get to Hawaii  I told him I was there to help his mother's friend.  He said he would open the portal to get us there.  He focused a bit, and then opened a portal.  Both of us went through the portal.

On the other side of the portal Nomad and I were in a bedroom.  There was a very nice and comfortable looking bed there.  There was a woman sleeping in the bed.  A thick mist was hanging over the bed, although there was no mist anywhere else in the room.  Nomad went over to the woman and tried to wake her up.  It didn't work, but Nomad didn't seem surprised.  Nomad used a whirlwind to pull the mist away from the woman.  Nomad started playing his didgeridoo, and it seemed he was merging some energy forms of the woman back into her.  I thought for a bit and decided the song Breaking the Silence by Queensrÿche was the appropriate song.  "Breaking the silence of the night, can't you hear me calling?  I could make all this wrong seem right if you'd only answer me!"  As the song played, I was focused on waking the woman.  I was just finishing the song when I woke.  I saw Nomad merging another of the energy bodies into the woman as I was waking up, but I didn't know if it had worked or not.

----------


## Hukif

Oh, cool, energy merging for healing.

----------


## Nighthog

Nice dreams.

I can't wait to read more. And that's great about trying to do such things as that healing stuff.

----------


## Atras

thats pretty coool

----------


## Linkster17

glad your back and how was the camping trip?

----------


## Raven Knight

I was in a strange place.  I was wandering in some trees.  I had no idea where I was.  It looked a bit familiar, though.  I walked for a while until I reached a road.  I followed the road around a couple curves and up to the top of the hill.  I recognized the neighborhood.  It was MoSh's neighborhood.  But how could I be there?  It seemed like a place out of my dreams.  On my thoughts of dreams, I did a RC and discovered I was dreaming.

I went over to MoSh's house.  I didn't reach it before MoSh came out.  MoSh looked over at me.  He said hello to me and asked if I wanted to come in.  He said he had some cold beers but I don't like beer, do I?  He said he had some soda, too, so I could drink that.  I told MoSh that he was dreaming.  I told him to do a RC.  He looked at me strangely.  He said doing a RC doesn't do any good unless he is dreaming.  I told him that he was dreaming.  He looked at me a bit more and finally did a RC.  He said he was dreaming.  He said he would open a portal.  I asked where to.  I said the goal was to locate the alternate Asuka, so I would have to track her down.  MoSh said ok, go ahead and do it.  I focused on opening a portal to find the alternate Asuka.  A portal opened.  MoSh and I went through

On the other side of the portal we found we were on a desolate plane.  I looked up and saw the stars shining brightly in the sky.  There was a cold wind blowing across the land.  Many craters dotted the landscape, there was no sign of life anywhere.  I wondered where the alternate Asuka was.  I walked along the desolate landscape for a bit, not sure where I was going.  I just let my instinct lead me.  There were a few mountains on the surface of this place, and the mountains were just as desolate as the rest of the place.  I jumped and flew up to the top of the mountain.  There was a woman sitting on a rock there.  She was gazing off into space.  She had long dark hair pulled back into a pony tail, and it was blowing in the wind.  I knew it was the Asuka from the alternate dimension.  She didn't seem to notice when I approached behind her.  It was like she was in some kind of trance.  I was standing right next to her as she stared off into space.  She seemed completely oblivious to the world around her.  There was a single tear sliding down her cheek.  I tried to get her attention, but she was unresponsive.

"Is that her?" MoSh said from behind me.  He didn't wait for an answer.  He was asking the alternate Asuka if she was the one who had infected Asuka with dark energy.  The alternate Asuka didn't respond.  He asked her why she had shut Data down, she didn't respond.  MoSh seemed to be getting more annoyed with the alternate Asuka.  He went over her and turned her towards him, asking her again if she had infected Asuka with dark energy.  She continued being unresponsive.  She was facing MoSh, but her eyes were out of focus, staring off into some reality only she could see.  MoSh let go of her and she continued staring off into space.  MoSh asked me what was wrong with her.  I said I didn't know, but I would try to heal her.  MoSh turned back to the alternate Asuka.  He was being a bit nicer now, and was trying to get her to respond.  He moved her head so he was looking directly into her eyes.  She was still gazing off into space.  I wondered what would make her respond.  I told MoSh I would take the alternate Asuka back to my inner world where we would see what we could do.  MoSh said he still wanted answers.  I wasn't sure how many answers we could get form her in this state.  Q appeared.  He said he would take the alternate Asuka to my inner world.  The two of them disappeared.  MoSh was looking at me now.  I focused and absorbed some of the dark energy in the area.  MoSh just looked at me strangely.  It was here that I woke.

----------


## Loaf

> He said he had some cold beers but I don't like beer, do I?  He said he had some soda, too, so I could drink that.



Aw, Raven. Even responsible in your dreams.  ::D:

----------


## Raven Knight

I was in the living room playing video games on my Wii.  It was a quest game, it looked like a Legend of Zelda game.  I had been playing it for a long time.  I decided I was ready to quit and go to bed.  I saved my game and went to turn off the Wii.  But wait, I wanted to try out a new game.  It had a new controller for the Wii.  The controller looked like a pair of bongo drums.

The drums came with a video game for the Wii.  I wanted to quick try it out.  The video game was a Donkey Kong video game, where the player played as Donkey Kong.  It was basically a platformer, it was 3D, and the game was controlled by hitting the bongo drums in varying patterns.  I got rather into the game and continued playing it for longer than I had intended.  When played correctly, the bongo drums produced cool rhythms that fit the action taking place on the screen.  I continued playing until I finally saw that the time was 4:30 in the morning.  Much longer than I had expected.  It was time for bed.

As I was putting the game away, I heard something in my mom's room.  She was awake!  That was not good.  I was sure that she would be mad at me for being up all night playing video games.  I knew she didn't have any right to tell me when to sleep since I am an adult, but I didn't want to put up with her lecturing me about getting enough sleep.  When I heard the sounds in the other room, I quickly threw the game equipment back into the drawer and turned off the light.  She had surely seen the light on, but that didn't matter.  I went into my room, shut the door, and jumped into bed.  I lied down and pretended to be sleeping.

I heard the door to the bedroom open.  My mom was at the door.  I was sure of that even though I hadn't seen her.  She said that my ruse of being asleep would not work.  She said that if I really wanted to be up all night, then I would just have to stay up even longer.  She said before I could sleep I would have to help her clean the entire house.  She said that before I helped her out, however, she would help me out.  She was going to help me out by giving me something delicious.  She told me to follow her.

I followed her out of my bedroom and through the house.  I saw a bag of caramel popcorn on the table.  I thought that would be the something delicious my mom had been talking about.  She said not to touch it, however.  She said it was rat poison.  Rat poison disguised as candy?  That seemed like a bad idea.  I continued following my mother into another room of the house.  This room was full of sweets of all kinds.  Cookies, cakes, ice cream, candy every kind of sweet treat I could imagine.  I started eating the treats.  They really were delicious.  I was still eating when I woke.

----------


## Loaf

ITS THAT CAKE AGAIN  ::D: 

That Wii game controller... a new million dollar idea?  :tongue2:

----------


## Raven Knight

Note:  Some fragments from the rest of this night:

**Guilty By Association**
I was in a green field.  I was walking across it, and it was night time.  I looked around and saw something moving around me in the darkness.  The darkness was pierced by a bright light.  I looked around and saw I was surrounded by strange light specters.

I wondered who they were.  They were completely surrounding me, and that made me a bit uneasy.  I wondered what they wanted.  One of them was now floating right in front of me.  The specter spoke with an ethereal voice, I couldn't even tell if it was male or female.  It said I had been seen with 'him' and it was there to warn me about that.  Another of them said that I was already infected, but they could help me.  They were firing beams of golden light at me.  The golden energy was flowing through me and I could tell it was cleansing the dark energy out of me.  I didn't want them to do that.  The dark energy was stable, and there was no need for them to forcefully take it out.  I blocked the healing energy.  They stopped the attempt.  I asked them who they were and what they wanted.  One of them said I had been seen with 'him' again.  I asked who this 'him' was.  They said I already knew that.  They said they were referring to the one who had infected me with dark energy.  The one I referred to as Walms.  I said I am not infected, the dark energy is stable and controlled.  They said there is no controlling dark energy, it is evil and thus anyone who uses it is evil.  They attacked me with swords of light.  I formed Witchblade into a sword and defended myself.  I cut through several of them before the rest of them decided to back off.  They disappeared into the darkness, leaving me alone in the grassy field.

**Bad Food**
I was at Alicia's house.  Her mother had made supper for us.  It was some kind of pasta.  It tasted pretty good, and I ate quite a bit of it.  Alicia also ate, but she had a salad.  After the meal we went into Alicia's room.  I was there to spend the night, and I had my air mattress set up on the floor with my bedding on it.  Alicia and I went to bed.  I lied down on the bed, but I couldn't sleep.  My stomach felt awful.  I got up.  I felt like I was going to puke.  I went into the bathroom and by the toilet.  As soon as I got the toilet open I threw up.  But it wasn't normal I was throwing up large chunks of stuff, huge chunks of stuff that barely fit out of my mouth.  I spat several of those large chunks into the toilet.  It was truly disgusting.  I was wondering why it was coming out so strange.  Had I been poisoned by the food?  I didn't like it, it tasted awful coming back up.  I spat a couple more large chunks of crap before I woke.

**Vacation Home**
I was in bed and I woke up.  I went to the window.  I knew the house had been moved while I had been sleeping.  The house was being moved to a temporary lot for a vacation.  I went to the window and looked out.  There was a beautiful forest out there.  I could see a lake out there.  It was amazing.  I wanted to explore that.  I went out into the other room.  I looked out into the back yard.  It was also amazing.  There was a huge pool back there, a hot tub, and several ponds connected by a series of streams.  All four of our dogs were out there.  I went out into the yard and looked at the fish in one of the ponds.  Marrik, our dog, jumped into one of the ponds and went after the fish.  My mom came out and got mad at the dog.  She told him to stop going after the fish.  She said those were fancy fish, and they could be worth thousands of dollars.  I wanted to explore the yard and the surrounding area.  I headed for the house to go out into the front yard, but it was then that I woke.

----------


## Serenity

I *love* eating cakes, cupcakes, pastries and chocolate in my dreams!  ::D: ****** (<- meant to be drooling!)

----------


## Raven Knight

Note:  I was on a camping trip during this night.  Due to the camping trip, I didn't have the best of recall.

**Deflated**
I had just fallen asleep on my inflatable mat, but I didn't realize I was sleeping.  I rolled over on the mattress and was going to continue trying to sleep.  As I rolled over, the air mattress beneath me collapsed suddenly with a pwufff of air.  I found myself lying on a deflated mattress on the ground.  I sat up, with an expletive.  I looked around in the night.  I was cursing my luck of having the mattress get deflated.  What shitty luck.  I then realized the mattress was still fully inflated I had been dreaming when it had deflated.  I was glad of that and went back to sleep.

**The Fox**
I woke up on my mattress.  I sat up when I saw it was light there.  I looked around and saw it was morning.  I saw movement in the trees.  I watched carefully, wondering what was in there.  As I watched a fox emerged from the trees.  I sat on my bed and watched the fox in stunned silence.  I groped beside my mattress and found my phone.  I turned it on and took a picture of the fox.  The fox moved closer to me, and I snapped another picture.  It was so cute!  The fox looked at me for a bit and I took advantage of that to take a couple more pictures on my phone.  It was too bad that Tigress and Silverwolf were missing this.  How many people get that close to a cute fox?  The fox came closer to me and actually got onto my bed.  It came all the way over to me and sat down.  There was a fox sitting there looking at me from about two feet away.  I could just about reach out and pet that fox  I reached towards the fox, and it didn't run away.  I touched the soft fur on the fox.  Wtf?  I did a reality check here and found out I was dreaming.

I sat there and looked at the fox.  I asked the fox what he wanted.  I told him the disguise wouldn't work now that I was lucid.  I knew who he was.  I told him he had made his message perfectly clear, so just go away.  I told him that my depression can be managed, but wasn't going to be cured, so he'd better leave now before  he got infected with my disease.  Who knows, depression might be contagious.  The fox sat there and looked at me.  I paused, wondering if maybe I was talking to a normal every-day fox and no doubt confusing the hell out of him.  I reached over and picked up the fox, looking into his eyes.  Cute.  That was all I saw.  Cute.  I set the fox down and said I guess it didn't really matter.  I said there would never have been a problem if I hadn't broken my own rule.  But now I have re-learned the rule I have gotten lax on.  I told the fox it was really just my own fault for breaking that rule.  The fox looked questioning.  I told him that if he was wondering what the rule was, the rule is, "Show no weakness."  Show no weakness to anyone at any time.  I told the fox I had broken the rule by talking to someone about how I was feeling, looking to someone else to help me feel better, but that would not be happening again.  From now on my problems would be my own, and no one else needs to know about it.  I told the fox he could do what he wanted since it was actually good that I had been reminded of my error.  I lied down to go back to sleep.  My lucidity must not have been too good, as I didn't even consider getting up and completing one of my goals.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Hm, maybe the cobra was taken out of its native enviroment? The poor thing, and lol weird dreams.



I think it was MoSh attacking the fake mom because he knew she was fake.

----------


## Hukif

Then it was a Ranma taken out of his native enviroment lol
Anyway, cool dreams, cake! Weird light beings and lol at the confusing a fox dream.

----------


## Linkster17

so is that what Asuka looks like? the pic in 5/29?

----------


## Raven Knight

> so is that what Asuka looks like? the pic in 5/29?



That's pretty close to how I usually see Asuke / the alternate Asuka, though not exactly.  The alternate one has her hair pulled back usually, but I couldn't find a perfect picture of her.  :Cheeky:

----------


## Linkster17

kewl, and does she look like a regular human or is she actually an anime character? just wonderin

----------


## WarriorTiger

> I followed her out of my bedroom and through the house.  I saw a bag of caramel popcorn on the table.  I thought that would be the something delicious my mom had been talking about.  She said not to touch it, however.  She said it was rat poison.  Rat poison disguised as candy?



This reminds me of a game I used to play called Kill Doctor Lucky. It was a Cheap Ass Game til someone bought it. Anyway the goal is to walk around a house and kill Dr. Lucky. But its really hard cause other players hold cards that allow Dr. Lucky to escape! One of my favorite cards as this text: "Rat Poison, I Love Rat Poison!" This made me laugh and be happy, remembering that I do indeed love rat poison!  ::D:

----------


## Raven Knight

I was in a grassy field.  I was there with two men and another woman.  We were looking around for any markings, any sign we had found our goal.  I knew we were looking for an ancient temple.  I looked around some of the grassy areas.  I finally heard one of the men call from a rocky area that he had found something.  I followed the sound of his voice.  There was a large stone tablet set into the side of a steep hill.  There were two places, one on either side, that looked like they were made for keys.  I looked at a paper I had in my hands that I hadn't noticed before.  It showed a picture of the same stone tablet.  A sword was pointed at each of the 'keyhole' spots on the sides of the tablet.  I saw that each of the men had an ornate sword.  They both inserted their swords into the holes and turned them.  The tablet slid slightly into the hill and then dropped out of sight.  We were now looking into a dark passage.

The four of us entered the passage.  There were ornate carvings of cats all over the walls.  I knew right away that we had discovered the Temple of the Cat Goddess.  The other three moved farther into the passage, I was looking at some of the carvings in the walls.  They were done with such attention to detail.  It must have taken forever to just carve one of those beautiful cats.  I was still admiring the carvings when I heard my companions in the next room yelling and screaming.  I followed the sounds into the next chamber.  The next chamber was lighted by torches on the walls.  My companions were being held to the far wall by what looked like vines.  I moved towards them, but a gate closed between me and them.  The vines visibly tightened.

I could hear a voice speaking from the room around me but I couldn't see anyone.  The voice said the treasure of the Cat Goddess was just through the passage to the left.  I just had to go claim it and forget about the others.  I didn't want to leave my partners, although I didn't know who they were.  I told the unseen voice that I wasn't leaving without the others.  I moved towards the gate that blocked my way to the others.  There were two large were-cat statues on either side of the gate.  Both of them moved, blocking the gate with large spears.  The voice in the darkness said those people belonged to her, I should take the treasure and go.  No way.  I said I was taking them with me.  The two were-cat statues came fully to life and attacked me.  I formed Witchblade into a sword and fought them.  They really didn't prove to be that powerful, I dodged a couple of their attacks and then ran my Witchblade sword right through them.  They exploded into small pieces of stone and dust.  Once they were both defeated, the gate rose.  I went over to the others and cut the vines off.  All the vines were covered with sharp thorns that had pierced their bodies in many places, creating countless bleeding wounds.  I quickly healed them before we could continue

The group of us then went into the next chamber.  As we entered the chamber a strange specter descended on us.  It had its arms outstretched and was heading straight for us.

One of the men grabbed a sword off the wall and attacked the specter, swinging his sword in wide arcs.  It was like he wanted to fight it but he wasn't sure exactly how to.  The specter backed away and made a fending off gesture.  It didn't seem to want to attack.  The man continued blindly attacking it.  Why was he doing that???  I went over to him and grabbed his arm.  He turned quickly on me and I thought for a minute he was going to attack me.  I told him to stop attacking it.  He stared at me like he thought I had gone mad, but he backed off.  The specter came back and hovered in front of us.  It didn't really acknowledge the fact it had been attacked   Instead it spoke.  It said something rather strange.  It said that when facing opposition, be sure to recognize the true nature of the obstacle rather than just fighting what it appears to be.  The specter vanished.

The other people with me were asking what the fuck that was supposed to mean.  I wasn't sure.  We continued through the chamber into a large chamber that looked like a throne room.  And there we were pounced on.  Whatever had pounced on us had some razor sharp weapons and was gone in an instant.  It was moving like lightning.  I was finally able to get a good look at what was going on it was a cat girl!  A warrior woman who looked to be half human and half cat.  She came back and attacked me directly.  Witchblade formed a sword and blocked the attack.  I counter attacked, but she disappeared in a flash of light and reappeared behind one of the men who was there with me.  Her blades cut through his armor top, but she cut just deep enough to make the armor fall off without leaving a single mark on his skin.  There was a flash of motion and then the other man's pants fell off  Apparently she liked the idea of toying with her opponents, making them look foolish instead of just killing them.

The cat woman attacked me again, and again I intercepted her attack with Witchblade.  She didn't seem angry at that, in fact, she seemed amused.  She rebounded from her attack and jumped up on top of one of the large were-cat statues with the grace and agility of a cat.  She perched up there and looked down at us, seeming like she was deciding who to attack next.  The woman moved, throwing some weapons that looked like throwing stars at the cat woman.  The cat woman was gone in a flash and instantly behind the woman.  She put a blade to the woman's throat and said that was not nearly good enough.  She jumped back into the air without leaving a mark on the woman's neck and landed on the other were-cat statue.  I attacked the statue ran my Witchblade through it, causing it to explode into debris.  The cat girl jumped into the air and landed squarely on my head.  She leaned over and looked me directly in the face, it was really kind of weird  She said she had expected better from me and then she jumped back into the air and was gone from sight for a bit before I spotted her on the other were-cat statue.

Ok there had to be some way to get past her.  I remembered what the specter had said something about the true nature of an opponent.  Well, her true nature was that she is a cat girl.  What was useful in that?  Maybe the cat part  I looked around to see if I could find anything nothing and then I formed Witchblade into a long tendril and threw it out onto the ground.  The others looked at me like they thought I was nuts.  I pulled the tendril slowly back.  The cat girl watched the tendril with interest and suddenly pounced on it, grabbing onto it like a cat would grab a string.  She turned into a full cat, and continued playing with the tendril.  Wow her true nature she is first and foremost a cat.

She was a human sized cat, but still a cat.  While I used the tendrils from Witchblade to play with the oversized feline, the other people in my group were able to get to the door on the other side of the room and open it.  One of the men motioned me to come on.  I threw the tendril out for the kitty one more time and then hurried for the door as the cat pounced on the tendril.  I followed the others through the door and we closed it behind us.

We were in a garden now.  There was a tree in the center of the garden growing strange orange fruits on it.  The tree was very large, the trunk itself looked as big as a small house.  The tree looked rather sickly.  I wondered what was wrong with it.  I went over towards the tree, but the cat from the other room appeared in front of us.  The cat was between us and the tree.  The cat spoke to us telepathically.  It was a female voice.  She said she was the cat goddess, the temple was hers.  She said the tree is the tree of life, it sustains the life in the temple gardens and beyond into the rest of the world.  She said we had proven ourselves worthy by getting this far.  She said the fruits didn't belong on the tree and must be destroyed to save the tree.  She said in return, each of us could select one item from her personal treasure and leave with her blessing.  The cat goddess went over towards the tree and sat near it.

I went to the tree and looked up at the fruits.  They did look rather sickly.  They were orange, but they looked like rotten oranges.  I jumped into the tree and started cutting the fruits apart with my Witchblade sword.  The two men did the same with their swords.  The woman was on the ground throwing her throwing star type weapons at the tree, hitting the fruits with impressive accuracy.  Each time a fruit was destroyed, however, there was a small explosion of dark energy.  That couldn't be a good thing to have around here in this garden  So every time one of the fruits was destroyed and became a cloud of dark energy, I absorbed that dark energy into myself to keep it from spreading out and affecting anything else.  The others didn't seem to notice what I was doing, they were too focused on destroying the rest of the fruits.  The cat goddess wasn't so oblivious, though.  She saw me doing that and telepathically called out to me to stop doing that, the energy that comes out of the fruits is dangerous.  She said she would have to gather it up and contain it, but it is not safe to absorb that.  I didn't give any attention to her warning, though, I just continued absorbing the dark energy from the fruits until every last fruit was gone from the tree.

I was focused on The Curse by Disturbed to stabilize the dark energy I had just absorbed.  The cat goddess was looking at me strangely.  The tree blossomed to life, beautiful flowers blooming all over it.  The cat goddess watched me for a bit longer and then finally seemed to accept the fact I hadn't been harmed by the dark energy I had absorbed.  She then came over to us.  She thanked us for our aid in saving the tree.  She said she would now keep her word, and we could each choose a treasure.  A part of the tree trunk opened up.  The cat goddess indicated we should go in, and she followed us.  There was a stairway inside the tree leading down into an underground chamber.  There was an unbelievable amount of gold and treasure in the room.  Any one piece of that treasure would have unimaginable value  The cat telepathically told us to select any treasure for our own.  The other three split up and started looking through the treasures, no doubt trying to decide what they would choose.

I saw something near the far end of the room.  I went over to see what it was.  There was a transparent container with a black crystal shard inside it.  It was a dark shard.

There was dark energy radiating out from it, but most of that was being contained by the transparent barrier.  I told the cat goddess I wanted the dark shard.  She didn't look pleased with that.  She said there were many more valuable items in her treasure and items that aren't as dangerous.  I told her I can keep the shard safe so no one can use its energy for evil.  She seemed hesitant, looking at me, then at the shard.  I reminded her she had said any treasure, she agreed she had said any treasure and said it was mine, she just hoped I wouldn't regret it.  The transparent field disappeared.  I reached in and took the shard.  I could feel its energy in me.  Before I could do anything with that energy, however, I woke.

----------


## Nighthog

I find some similarities to a dream I had on the June 3 2010.

It doesn't match in all but the beginning of your dream seems familiar to parts. I didn't really stay around the larger group but walked around doing my own thing instead and then went inside the temple afterwards the others had entered. Taking another path seemingly.
I remember a girl having a map that I took a quick look at as we entered the grassy field that had grown over the temple grounds before the entrance. 
What I recall is a group went quite quickly to spot the entrance while I walked about the grass grounds with some other bystanders standing about a little. I had a little crazy moment there.
The entrance was already opened as I found it later.
And that screaming I heard as I was about to enter seems to fit into what went on your side. Though I perceived it different at the entrance. I saw someone going into another path and then the screams came. Which made me decide not to follow the same path.
The happenings inside don't coincide all to well though there after. 
Though I did swing around a large sword uncertainly for a bit. I wasn't to sure how to use it. I slashed something that then vanished and heard others call me to stop doing that. 
I don't really recall someone grabbing my arm though.

----------


## Linkster17

pretty cool dream  ::D:  wish i could join but i still suck at making myself lucid and i don't know how 2 join you or any of the other shared dreamers.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> That's pretty close to how I usually see Asuke / the alternate Asuka, though not exactly.  The alternate one has her hair pulled back usually, but I couldn't find a perfect picture of her.



She looks human to me, with a pink and white t-shirt with a red Japanese dragon on it. And her hair is pulled back in a ponytail.

----------


## Raven Knight

Note:  I fell asleep with some goals in mind.  I failed to enter my WILD, but I did have a firm grasp on what my primary goals were for tonight.  Goal #1 was to heal the alternate Asuka, goal #2 was to heal S, a user from another dream forum.  Unfortunately I failed to enter a WILD…

I was in bed.  I rolled over to go back to sleep.  I had to pee.  Damn.  I didn't really want to get up.  I sat up in bed and got up.  My room seemed so big.  I was thinking the room was bigger than I had thought, so I should be able to do better at cleaning.  I figured I hadn't really noticed that before because I was too busy.  I did a RC just to try to keep in the habit, and I became lucid.

I came out into the hall.  Forget using the bathroom… that was not needed in a dream.  My first goal, I remembered was to heal the alternate Asuka.  MoSh had said he wanted to be there, so my first step was to get to MoSh.  My mind wasn't entirely there.  I was thinking I had to get to MoSh directly.  I went outside and looked around.  I would have to find MoSh.  I knew he was in Canada…  So I would start by flying north.  I jumped into the sky and flew to the north, looking down below me.  I was making good speed, but it still seemed like it would take too long to get there.  Now why was I flying?  I opened a portal and flew through into MoSh's inner world…

I was in MoSh's living room.  MoSh was kissing Asuka.  I thought maybe the timing was bad.  MoSh said I was here, and he would be back soon.  Asuka told him not to forget her.  MoSh came over to me and said he was ready to go.  I opened a portal back to my inner world.  MoSh and I both went through the portal.

On the other side MoSh said he still thought a mutual healing was a good idea.  I wondered if that would set my dark energy unstable… it didn't seem like that should happen.  I wasn't completely sure.  MoSh seemed to want to do the healing.  I told him I wasn't sure what effect it would have on the dark energy inside me, but don't worry about it, I can get it to be stable again quickly.  MoSh hesitated a bit.  We did the mutual healing, Basara also joined in.  The area was filled with golden energy.  Golden energy was flowing through all of us.  It was a relaxing energy.  It felt so warm…  Warmer than normal.  I wondered if that was in contrast to the dark energy in there.  Whether that was true or not, the process went smoothly and nothing felt unstable.

I wondered where the alternate Asuka was right now.  I looked around the meadow we were standing in.  I walked across it, MoSh was following me.  We entered a garden not too far away.  I saw there was a woman in the flowers.  She was holding some of the flowers and gazing at them quietly.

That was the alternate Asuka.  MoSh saw her standing there and got a bit closer.  She didn't seem to notice that she was no longer alone.  She was still staring at the flowers she was holding.  I went closer, too.  There was a beautiful butterfly sitting on one of the flowers.

The alternate Asuka was staring at the butterfly as if in a trance of some kind.  MoSh was right next to her now and she still hadn't acknowledged his presence.  He reached out and touched her on the shoulder.  The alternate Asuka looked at him now, with a completely bewildered look on her face.  I wondered if she even recognized who he was.  She suddenly dropped the flowers, the butterfly flew away, and she threw her arms around MoSh, hugging him tightly.  MoSh seemed unsure of what to do, but he pushed her away from him, telling her he wasn't who she seemed to think he was.  She looked bewildered for a bit more, then asked if wasn't really Robert L-----…  MoSh said yes, that is his name, but… before he could finish his sentence, the alternate Asuka had pulled him into another hug, saying then he was who she thought he was.  MoSh pushed her away again, saying he was an alternate version.  She didn't seem to understand that, or maybe she just didn't want to.  MoSh said he was from a parallel world, not from the alternate Asuka's world.  He already has an Asuka.  She seemed to finally understand that, said the single word, "Oh," and then sat down on the ground in the flowers.  She started picking more flowers, breathing deeply of their scent.  Once again she was not acknowledging MoSh's presence.

I went over and joined MoSh beside the alternate Asuka.  I used the first song I could think of to use as a healing spell.  I used the song Until It Sleeps by Metallica to focus the healing energy, the song starts out with, "From you, I take this pain away…"  MoSh was playing something on his guitar.  There was more golden healing energy, although this time it was all focused on the alternate Asuka.  The songs came to an end.  The alternate Asuka got up and finally looked directly at me.  She said my energy feels good.  She looked over at MoSh.  She simply said, "I'm sorry," then she ran off through the field of flowers and was gone from sight when she disappeared into a forest.  I wondered where she had gone.  I figured she wouldn't be leaving my inner world, so there really isn't anything she can do that would cause any trouble in here.  I felt the dream slipping.  I told MoSh that.  He said something about dilating time.  Counting.  Counting?  Counting what?  He said just count and focus on some part of the dream.  That's what Walms does… ok… 1… 2… 3… 4… feeling dizzy… 5… woke.

----------


## allensig3654

you give me so much motivation. Its like you have two lives. It makes the waking world seem so dull and boring

----------


## Man of Shred

yeah she was doing that in dreams a few days before... Just completely ignoring me.

----------


## Raven Knight

… I felt the dream slipping.  I told MoSh that.  He said something about dilating time.  Counting.  Counting?  Counting what?  He said just count and focus on some part of the dream.  That's what Walms does… ok… 1… 2… 3… 4… feeling dizzy… 5… woke.  I didn't want to wake up, I knew my dream goals weren't completed…  So I made an effort not to move when I woke up, couldn't manage that.  I rolled over and focused on getting back into the dream.  With this in mind I fell asleep… or at least I tried.  I sat up in bed, cursing my inability to get back to sleep and back into the dream.  To support the habit I did a RC… and found out I was in the middle of a second FA!  My first dream had become lucid via FA, and now this one, too!  FA chains ftw!

Now that I was lucid I opened a portal back to where I had left MoSh.  He was there talking to Serena.  He saw me appear.  He seemed a bit surprised I had come back.  I told him I was in the middle of a nice FA chain.  I said I was still lucid, and we could go do that healing on S.  MoSh said ok, so I opened a portal to find her.  The portal opened, MoSh and I went through…

On the other side MoSh and I were in a creepy graveyard.  I looked around and wondered who had declared this to be Halloween…  I looked around the creepy graveyard for a bit.  There was a small church near the graveyard.  It also looked rather creepy.  I looked for any sign of S.  I finally spotted her kneeling in the back of the graveyard, praying over a single grave.  I went over towards her.  She stood up and looked over at me.  She had a dirty look on her face.  She said we should just go away and leave her alone.  I didn't pay any attention to what she said, I knew what I wanted to do… the spell song I wanted to use…

" I... I came here by day, but I left here in darkness, and found you, found you on the way," I focused on Silver and Cold by AFI, directing the spell on S, "and now, it is silver and silent, it is silver and cold.  You, in somber resplendence, I hold!"  I could hear that MoSh was using his guitar and playing a different song that was somehow in perfect harmony with mine.  "Your sins into me, oh, my beautiful one, your sins into me!  As a rapturous voice escapes, I will tremble a prayer, and I'll beg for forgiveness, (Your sins into me) Your sins into me, oh, my beautiful one!"  The goal of the song was slightly changed in my mind now.  Before I had focused it on pulling the dark energy out of a person and into the shard on my Witchblade, but this time I just absorbed the dark energy as it came out.  MoSh was replacing the dark energy with light energy, and my spell also was putting light energy into S.  As Silver and Cold ended, I chained on The Curse by Disturbed to stabilize the dark energy I had just absorbed.  It seemed to work well.

S stood up from the grave she had been near.  She looked over at MoSh, then over at me.  She didn't seem to know what to say… she seemed confused, disoriented.  She looked at me again, and then her eyes grew wide.  She said I shouldn't expect to harness a wolf with a leash made for a Chihuahua.  Wtf?  Of course not… the leash would be neither large enough nor strong enough… but what did that have to do with anything.  I was feeling strange again, a bit dizzy.  With no logic to back it up, I immediately knew I had to kill MoSh.  There was no choice in the matter.  I turned around and looked at MoSh, but went no farther with the plan to kill him.  He was looking at me with genuine concern on his face, which didn't mesh with the 'have to kill him' theory at all, so that thought left as fast as it had come.  I was a bit confused as to where the thought had come from.  I turned to face S.  She was the one around here who likes using mind control… it must have been her.  I told her if she ever did that again I would rip her face off and scramble her brains so she could never do it again.

"Raven!" MoSh said, "Are you ok?"

"Yeah," I said, "That fucking bitch tried mind control on me."  I still felt dizzy.  MoSh was still talking about something forming around me… wtf?  The energy in me was feeling unstable again.  I repeated focus on The Curse by Disturbed to get it back under control.  Focused on that… kept focusing… I heard something like a witch cackling in my head, the type of laugh heard from a stereotypical old hag stirring a noxious concoction in a black cauldron while telling off her evil plans to her black cat.  There was pressure in my head, becoming a migraine.  I tried to keep focus on The Curse… and finally the pressure was instantly gone.  I felt as light as a feather and as free as the wind now.  I turned towards MoSh.

"Wow…" I said to MoSh as I turned, "That was a bad case of dark energy indigestion… I wonder if Walms…"  I was looking at MoSh now.  There was a strange specter, a black specter of a woman, she had glowing white eyes and her mouth was glowing white and she was hovering right behind MoSh, clearly speaking in his ear.

"Get away from him, you bitch!" I yelled at the specter as I moved in to get her off of him.  But instead of getting off of him, she turned to a mist and flowed into him along with the air he was breathing.  S was standing in silence, she still seemed confused.  "NO!" I yelled, "Get out of there!"  I ran over to MoSh.  I would do another healing spell, draw that thing out of him and back into me.  Silver and Cold… but I barely got the song started before MoSh disappeared.  I was now standing alone in the graveyard with S.  The graveyard was notably less creepy than when MoSh and I had arrived, but I didn't really care about that.

"Your wolf is loose," S said behind me.  But what I had seen had been no wolf, it was a demon… and now it was inside MoSh.  I had to find MoSh.  I focused on opening a portal to find MoSh.  Before the portal even opened I woke…

----------


## Optim

Cool dreams with such nice pics. lol all my pics are small and sucky  ::lol::

----------


## Raven Knight

But what I had seen had been no wolf, it was a demon and now it was inside MoSh.  I had to find MoSh.  I focused on opening a portal to find MoSh.  Before the portal even opened I woke  Now I was worried about MoSh about that thing I had seen go into him.  There was no way that could be a good thing I had to get back to sleep and find MoSh and get that thing out of him.  I wasn't even interested in the fact I had just chained two FAs together  I just wanted to get to MoSh Time to go back to sleep.  Toss turn toss turn  Might as well get up.  Text Nomad?  Maybe Nomad could help MoSh?  I picked up my phone.  I turned it on and tried to send a text message.  Each time I pushed a button, however, a strange symbol appeared on the screen.  My text message was forming in wingdings font!  Wtf?  Time for a RC.  I was dreaming!  That would make my 3rd FA in a row!  I was now lucid!

Ok being lucid is a good start.  Since I was already in the dream, now I needed to find MoSh.  But how to find MoSh?  How to find MoSh?  I took a deep breath and forced myself to calm down.  It wouldn't do MoSh any good if I freaked out.  I first had to find MoSh, and then I had to heal him.  I focused on opening a portal to find MoSh.  A portal opened.  I went through the portal and into another place

I looked around where I was.  It was a desolate place.  It looked like there had once been a city here, but it was in ruins.  I wondered what MoSh would be doing in a place like that.  I needed to find out exactly where MoSh was, so I just closed my eyes and focused on finding him.  When I got a feeling of where I needed to go I took to flying.  I followed my feeling as I wove between buildings and found MoSh on a back street that was mostly destroyed.  There was someone there with MoSh.  I landed a little ways away from MoSh.  MoSh was kicking the shit out of someone.  I got closer to MoSh and saw he was beating the shit out of a Templar.  He was kicking the Templar repeatedly, cursing at the Templar.  He grabbed a pole and started beating the Templar with that.  MoSh looked over at me and paused in the beating.  The Templar, beaten and bloody, was trying to crawl away from MoSh.  MoSh didn't even look at the Templar as he stabbed the pipe through the Templar's back, no doubt severing the spinal cord and bringing instant death.  MoSh tossed the pipe aside and was walking towards me.  He didn't look like he was there to say 'hi' to me.  He then stopped and turned the other way as if resisting something.

"MoSh!" I called to him, "I'm sorry I let that thing get inside you, I can fix it, though!"

"Just stay away from me," MoSh said back to me, "I don't want to attack you!"

I was directly in front of MoSh now, completely not worried about him attacking me.  I immediately focused on the song Silver and Cold by AFI.  I had to get that thing out of MoSh.  MoSh was just looking at me strangely for the very first part of the song

"Your sins into me, oh, my beautiful one," I reached the chorus of the song, "Your sins into me!  As a rapturous voice escapes, I will tremble a prayer, and I'll beg for forgiveness.  (Your sins into me) Your sins into me, oh, my beautiful one"  Now the spell was pulling the dark energy out of MoSh, and I absorbed it back into myself again, right where it had been before it had escaped and latched on to MoSh.  The song finished, and I got what felt like all of the dark energy out of MoSh.  MoSh looked a bit confused, a bit disoriented.  He asked what I had done with that weird specter  I said I had to go.  MoSh said he was going to help me.  I said I had to go somewhere to stabilize this, or let it out the dead galaxy was a good bet so I focused on there and opened a portal.  I went through and closed it behind me before MoSh could follow.

So now I was in the middle of a vast forest?!  What the hell was I doing in a forest?  This wasn't the dead galaxy this place was teeming with life.  What the hell?  I couldn't safely release the dark energy here!  Plants, animals, all sorts of life.  Instead I put all of my focus on The Curse by Disturbed.

"I've held on too long just to let it go now," I focused on the song, "Will my inner strength get me through it some how?  Defying the curse that has taken hold, never surrender, I'll never be overcome!"  I focused on that song, on stabilizing the dark energy inside me.  It didn't want to work, as if it had a will of its own.  But then again it did that specter hadn't just been energy, it was a conscious malevolent entity I was trying to absorb its energy, effectively killing it, so of course it wasn't going to just sit there so I kept focusing on the song.  I think I lost track of what was going on around me.  But I thought I heard someone there a familiar voice.  Crap I didn't want this thing to get into someone else!  I focused on hanging on to it, I would not let it go.  My head might feel like having it split open with a hammer would be a relief, but I would not let it go even though it was pulling to get away, and pulling hard.

"Damn it," a voice echoed in my mind, "Let go of it!"  It was the familiar voice again.  I tried to place the voice Nomad?  No.  MoSh?  No.  Tigress?  No, it was definitely male.  Walms?  That thought was interrupted as the thing tried to get out yet again, but I held on to it again.  The familiar voice said again to let go of it.  It felt like I could I relaxed a bit and the entity was taken from me.  It didn't escape I could feel that it was taken.  The pressure was instantly gone.  Now I felt really light headed.  There was someone there with me it was Walms I knew I was about to wake up.  He was asking what had happened with that

"Fail" was all I said, "Epic fail" and then I woke.

----------


## WarriorTiger

Is that like the camping epic fails?

----------


## Hukif

Awww, don't worry, dark entities aren't as healty while alive, so it is all ok.

----------


## Raven Knight

Note:  My ability to WILD has really gone down the crapper lately.  On the other side, the number of FAs I have that turn into lucid dreams has gone way up.  I guess I'm just greedy and I want it all!  :Cheeky:  My plans for this night were to go back to a Legend of Zelda dream MoSh had a ways back and also to find out who it was I released that dark energy entity to last night.  The other thing I wanted to do was open that locked book.  I have a feeling there are a lot of answers in it if I could just remember to open it!

I was in my car.  I was driving down a road.  It was snowy out, and I was thinking I didn't have much experience driving in the snow.  I was being very careful.  I was there to meet MoSh.  I was going to pick him up.  Then there was a place we were going to explore.  An ice cavern, like the one in the video game Legend of Zelda, A Link to the Past.  I drove up a winding hill, sure my car would get stuck, but it didn't.  I pulled up in front of MoSh's house and got out of the car.  I went up to the front door and knocked.  MoSh came to the door.  He looked at me strangely.  I told him I was there so we could go see the cavern that is like the Legend of Zelda.  He said that was cool.  He followed me out to my car and we both got in.

I started the car and drove back down the hill or actually I did more sliding down the hill.  I slid right into a gigantic pothole.  The pothole swallowed the entire car.  The car fell downward for quite a ways before crashing to the ground.  It hit the ground with much less force than I would have expected, though.  I asked MoSh if he was ok, he said yeah, no thanks to my driving.  I told him it would have helped to have warning of pothole-zilla.  We both got out of the car.  The car was totaled.  The wheels were now completely flat, and the frame was smashed up quite a bit, too.  Great I wondered if this would raise my insurance payments.  MoSh and I went through the only way out of the giant pothole that now looked more like a sink hole  That was through a passage to what I felt was north.

MoSh and I entered an interesting room.  There were strange statues in the room, and the floor was practically made of ice.  I stepped onto it without looking and immediately fell on my ass.  MoSh said to be careful, much of these rooms would be slippery.  I said I had noticed that.  We entered the room, I was more careful this time.  I was wishing I had ice skates that would be easier and suddenly I did.  I somehow explained that to myself by saying my shoes just convert to ice skates when I need them to wtf?  What an excuse to avoid doing a RC!  I skated into the room, MoSh followed me.  He didn't seem to be slipping around I wondered why?  Maybe he's just more used to walking on ice since he lives in Canada  As I was about to reach the other side of the room, an ice carving in the wall came to life.  I instinctively threw a Damage, Inc. fireball at it and it melted away.  That seemed to trigger a door in the left side of the room to open.  That was the only other exit, so MoSh and I went through it.

MoSh and I entered another room with a floor of ice and strange jelly fish like creatures that were floating in the air.  MoSh knocked them out of the air with a couple quick martial arts moves, they laid lifeless on the ground.  MoSh went over to one of them and picked something up.  He showed me what he'd found it was a key.  A golden key.  I wondered what that was for.  MoSh seemed to know.  He took it to a locked door on the north side of the room and unlocked the door.  He looked back at me as if to ask what I was waiting for.  I skated over and joined him in going through the door.

Stairs led down deeper into the dungeon.  Fortunately these weren't slippery.  MoSh and I emerged in an ice cave at the bottom of the stairs.  A cave led away to the south with branches leading off to the east and west.  There was a dead end at both of those side tunnels.  It seemed we had reached the end of our travels.  MoSh headed down the passage.  I skated after him, not sure where we were trying to go.  MoSh went around the corner to the west.  He found a loose panel in the wall and pushed it.  I heard a grinding sound as a portion of the wall slid aside.  The passage to the east was no longer a dead end.  MoSh went over to that new passage and went into it.

This whole thing was seeming more like a level in the Legend of Zelda than I had realized at first.  Weird monsters, a maze like dungeon, hidden switches to open hidden passages  Maybe it would help for me to start thinking as if I was playing a game of Zelda.  Think like Link  I followed MoSh into the next room, which was an intersection of passages.  Exits to the north, south, east, and west.  The other three passages were closed.  There were four orbs in the center of the room.  All of the orbs were glowing red.  I noticed each of the doors was a different color.  North was blue, south was green, east was yellow, west was red.  Ok this was a puzzle.  I went into the center of the room and touched an orb.  It changed color and the red door closed.  Ok, when all the orbs were the same color, the door of that color would open.  This was complicated by the fact each orb affected  the orb to the right of it  I fiddled around with them until they were all green.  MoSh and I went south.

In the next room it looked much like the previous one.  Another ice chamber, a few decorative statues but there were strange creatures there attacking us.  They looked like small demons or gremlins riding on upside down turtle shells weird those shells allowed them to maneuver very well on the ice.  They were all attacking us, I had to do skating maneuvers I didn't know I was capable of to avoid them.  MoSh and I were able to get rid of them with fire spells.  And this seemed to just keep going on.  More ice chambers, floating jelly fish, hidden passages and keys  It continued until we entered the largest chamber so far

In the largest chamber there was creature made entirely of ice, or that's what it appeared to be.  Made of ice, the ice was carved out in the form of a um I'm not sure what.  It had a bull's head, the tail and stinger of a scorpion, eight legs, sharp pincers um someone had gone ape with the genetic manipulation  The thing had been standing like a statue, but when MoSh and I entered, it attacked us immediately.  Throwing its stinger directly at MoSh, who dived to the side to avoid it.  MoSh and I fought the thing using fire spells, which seemed to be the only thing that would affect it.  The fire spells slowly melted the thing down until there was nothing left but puddles but there was something left.  There was a man standing there, the ice had apparently been formed around him.  He was saying the ice king had been using the ice to control him, but now he was free.  I wondered if that was true or an excuse  He opened a door in the back of the chamber.

MoSh and I went into the next chamber.  There was a sphere of ice in the center on a stand like a giant crystal ball.  In the middle of the crystal ball was a woman.  I wondered how she had gotten in there.  I figured this 'ice king' person had trapped her there.  I figured a bit of fire would get her out but before I could do that, I woke.

----------


## Man of Shred

nice! when I'm lucid more often, and am successfull with time dilation... i'm going to play the entire game in a dream and beat it. From your description of the boss it sounds more like an ice version of the helmasoar king from the first DW mission in that game.

----------


## Linkster17

awesome dream, i have that game, but i never bothered to beat it.

----------


## Samael

Hey, sorry it took so long to reply. I was offline for a couple weeks there.





> This is what I have come to believe through my guide Q, my guardian Hetfield, my own experience, and interactions with others:
> 
> Light energy is not benevolent and dark energy is not malevolent.  They are tools, and whether they are good or evil is in how they are used.  The biggest problem I have with any energy is when it is unstable.  From what I have seen dark energy tends to be more unstable, but it doesn't have to be.  I don't know for sure how other people feel when they have an incompatible energy in them.  Dark energy tends to be cool or cold, while light tends to be warm or hot.  Light energy tends to burn someone who uses only dark energy, while dark energy feels cold to someone used to light energy.



Ah, sorry. I wasn't suggesting that light and dark necessarily corresponded to good and evil. I meant that the dark energy in your dream was actively trying to hurt you. The light energy in my dream was being used by an allied DC, to keep us both invisible. That's why I called it benevolent, even though I had an adverse reaction to it. Meanwhile, the same DC felt cold when she was exposed to the darkness-based wards in the area.

I think that my perception of warmth or cold depends on the nature of the energy being used, not only on how light or dark it is. I've had a couple dreams lately where an inky black fog tries to attack me, in the form of a ghost or a monster. If I had to describe its energy, it would be "pure fear", and its effects are definitely chilling. My reaction was to absorb the dark energy it was trying to attack me with, but in order to do that I had to transform the "fear" effect (cold) into emotions having to do with anger and hunger (warm).

So... I guess it varies? I'm pretty sure I've seen fire summoned from both ends of the scale.





> Problems occur when someone's energy becomes unstable.  Light energy is naturally stable and doesn't tend to cause problems and is usually seen as 'good'.  Dark energy is naturally unstable, so causes more problems, so it is seen as 'evil'.  If someone who uses light energy is infected with dark energy, they go unstable. * If someone who uses dark energy is infected with light energy, they also go unstable.*  If the person uses dark energy and loses control of it, it goes unstable.  Instability leads to many problems, physical problems, emotional problems, psychological problems, often leading to negative behavior, violence, cruelty, etc.



I hear this. I've been having some issues with a "mysterious bright blue energy" that keeps working its way into my dreams, wreaking havoc on my DCs (who usually deserve it, btw). The problem is, I really can't control it very well. I get major glimpses into something absolutely _amazing_ when I tap into the power, and I have the feeling that if I could control it, it would work really well for me. In the meantime, it'll keep destabilizing my dreams and generally causing problems.





> I have used the term 'inner flame' to describe the part of a person that allows them to feel positive things, positive emotions.  From what I've seen, unstable energy tends to weaken that flame, like a wind blowing through a small fire, maybe even put it out... although there is usually at least a spark of it remaining.  Healing spells like the ones I use stabilize the person's energy, no matter what type it might be, so the flame can be strong again.



You know, I think that might depend on the person, as well as the level of instability in their energies. I think that there's always going to be some inconsistencies in a person's energy (enlightenment nonwithstanding), and I don't necessarily think that's a bad thing. Inner conflict can be good for the soul.

Just a thought. The problem with unstable energies is how easily they can get out of control (it's kind of in the definition). Balance is key?

Then we start getting into balance vs. stability. 





> Sorry if I have made this too long.  A lot of this information is things I have just recently learned / discovered.  I can't swear it is accurate, I have learned a lot, but I know there is still a lot left to learn.  I used to figure dark energy is what would put out the inner flame, light would save it, but that is not the case, which I have found out by meeting people who use dark energy and their inner flame is strong.  Stability is what is key.
> 
> So do you use dark energy?  And light energy feels cold to you?  That is interesting, but maybe how a person perceives the energies might just differ between people.  I hope I have made sense here... if I haven't, just ask and I will try to clarify.



Yeah, I use dark energy. The way I see it, my base state is darkness. Take away everything else, all of the light and ambient energies and superpowers, and I'm left sitting in the dark with the four other senses.

When I look at my energy/aura in dreams, I see soft black and red swirling around each other. The black energy is actually very calming and stable. Usually, the red is too, but I've seen it go spiky a couple of times.

And then there's that light-based blue energy, just to mix things up.

(Possibly I've been playing too many Bioware RPGs?)

Anyway, ambient light energies (that is, things that aren't actively attacking me), can be utterly freezing. This seems to be a side effect rather than anything deliberate. Also, I'm usually pretty close to neutral on the light/dark scale, so it feels more like an allergy than anything really dangerous.

Heh. Looks like I ended up with a really long post, too.  ::lol::

----------

